# Gantz || Phase 3 is go!!



## Crispybc (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow that was a bit of a shock ending should be an interesting chapter next week


----------



## BigR (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, I wasn't sure to be pissed or what, because I would like that cute little bitch to be a main stay


----------



## M4N-N4N (Oct 9, 2004)

*Gantz Releases & Discussion*

Whats it like?  Please tell!  Oh and whats it about too?


----------



## B3H (Oct 9, 2004)

Havent read it yet, but you can read what its about here:
More Banners

Wrong section btw


----------



## its fang (Oct 9, 2004)

i've seen the anime. animation was great but i didn't like some of the stuff and lacked interest.


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 10, 2004)

I've read it.. : It's cool.. Got the biggest selection of maincharacter deaths I've ever seen..


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 10, 2004)

I've only watched the anime..


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 11, 2004)

wrong section.  moved.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2004)

i've read the manga.  im pretty far into it too.  i enjoy reading it but its definatly not my favorite.


----------



## ahheng21 (Oct 12, 2004)

seen it. the plot is one of the greatest.
those who like the anime must read the manga


----------



## Orihime (Oct 18, 2004)

Tried reading the manga, but I just couldn't handle it. Well, not the gore/killing part.. I just can't... go past volume 3. XD;;;


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2004)

Killing of the entire cast of characters is in itself a reason enough to read this manga. Gantz is terrific, you have to read it!


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, Killing off characters is like the main theme of this manga. Actually the 2 main characters got killed right off chapter 1. But the story is very addictive. It is also a very well drawn manga. There is still tons of unsolved mysteries. 

Don't watch the anime tho, coz they censored everything, and censoring is lame.


----------



## mow (Nov 10, 2004)

kevin77 said:
			
		

> Don't watch the anime tho, coz they censored everything, and censoring is lame.


then ive got good news for you:-
get the dvd version, its uncensored! iand boy does it look good!, you can find them in suprnova.org


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 10, 2004)

For real? Like really truly uncensored? Elfen-lied like uncensored? Nice dude. Thx for the tip.


----------



## mow (Nov 10, 2004)

yep, you see everything, i already dowanlaod the first 4 episdoes, they show how the main charcters die  with their heads and blood flying in the air when they were hit by the train, cool stuff


----------



## Zoolander (Nov 11, 2004)

Defintly NOT a series for those with weak stomachs =)

But I loved it, and the series is getting really good about right now in the manga.


----------



## mow (Nov 11, 2004)

guys if you want a manag that is even powerful than Gantz, check Koroshiya Ichi
i love this genre of manga, but this one was probabily the most brutal one ever, I actually felt like throwing up after reading it. check the encyclopida of manga under my sig for a review of it.


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 11, 2004)

moe said:
			
		

> huys if you want a mnag that is even powerful than Gantz, chekc Koroshiya Ichi
> i love this genre of manga, but htis one was probabily the msot brutlat one ever, i actually felt liek throwing up after reading it. check the encyclopidao f manga under my sig for a review of it




Yeah, i read that manga too. Actually, I first heard about the movie. I watched it found it quite cool and went for the manga. Boy was I surprised to find out that the manga is even more violent than the movie! It's not only the gore scenes and all, it's also the themes treated that are disturbing. Some examples are Extreme masochism, rape, necrophilia.... The story is awesome tho.


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2004)

kevin77 said:
			
		

> Those twins....they used to be triplets (lmfao) were really messed up. But not as messed up as the main bad guy. Remember when he cut a guy's penis in 2? I was Shocked with a huge S.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> oh yeah it that part was so painful, it still hurts!


----------



## Dead_Ninja (Dec 12, 2004)

*Gantz*

What do u think about gantz


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 12, 2004)

I?ve only read the first two volumes so far. No great feeling either way yet. The art is very professional... it's so clean and realistic it almost lacks character. They showed how it's produced, using 3D rendered figures for the postures and backgrounds. The premise is interesting spin on existing themes (sci fi reality TV) so I'm reserving judgement until I've seen more. It raises some interesting questions but we've yet to see what it does with them. There's no over-arching plot to speak of yet... just questions.


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 13, 2004)

For those who dont know it yet; 

Link removed

You can currently only read volume 1 as a normal user, however if you register you can view volume 2 and if you participate in the community you can view volume 3.


----------



## mow (Dec 13, 2004)

Ganzt is one of my fav. mangas at the moment, as Ghandi has already mentioned the artwork is simply superb, the story might sound weird and unconventional at first, but give it time and youll become intangled in it


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 13, 2004)

How much have you read, moe? Is it available anywhere else? I'm gonna start getting myself some points in that community so I can read more stuff over christmas


----------



## mow (Dec 13, 2004)

Ive read till volume 17, chapter 183 you can find it here

butr honestly, if you want a manga that will make your mind spin and believe mangas should win a nobel prize of literature, check 20th Century boys 
Link removed
its by the same mangka of Monster (which you can also find in anime-source)

20th CB is a splendid read, personally its the greatest manga Ive read in my entire life, and i have read tons of manga in my days.


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 13, 2004)

Oooooooooh, sweet. Thanks for the linkage. I read most of Monster, but I skipped to the end... damn, that was epically long. 

Looks like I've got some reading to do there though.


----------



## mow (Dec 13, 2004)

monster was a  wonder to read, dont you think? The mangaka is a terrificwriter to say the least. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 14, 2004)

Well here I go again. Heres my server filled with gantz (up to 180 i believe but im missing chapters here and there) 



 I haven't had a chance to read the series because i'm currently reading Death Note and Zombie Powder.


----------



## dariop (Dec 15, 2004)

These are the real group translating Gantz:

First volumes: HERE
Latest volumes, and uncensored DVD fansub: Why you should always pay attention

They have, direct links, bittorrent and irc access to the manga. 

Don't use these non-affiliated sites.


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2004)

Mugen said:
			
		

> Well here I go again. Heres my server filled with gantz (up to 180 i believe but im missing chapters here and there)
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read the series because i'm currently reading Death Note and Zombie Powder.



Mugen you should defintatly check 20th century boys, kicks naruto and bleach right in the nuts f you ask me


----------



## SoulFirez (Dec 15, 2004)

heh, i just read chapter 59..


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 25, 2004)

I started to read it at anime-source I like it tis a nice idea


----------



## julio (Jan 8, 2005)

Is it over? I mean i just read chapter 185 and it might actually be the end of it ,doesnt it? Even tough i dont want it to end here. I couldnt find any new release so i guess it is over.


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 9, 2005)

actually 186 has been out for a while now. If it ends at 186 i'd be really pissed, altho it's doubtful, since i can smell some nice stuff going on in the future between Reika and Kei.


----------



## Chillin (Jan 10, 2005)

Kei and Reika? I don't know, he really loves the girl he was with, so much so that he is going to fight to get her back, along with his other friends it seems.


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah ok, he really loved the girl he was with. But Reika is in love with Kei and will surely put some nifty moves on him. And Kei is not the kind of guys who'd say no to an idol. I recon the fact that Kei changed a lot since the beginning of the manga. But imho he's still a perv.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, seeing as how this entire story is essentially about Kei's maturation from self-absorbed, perverted asshole kid into a mature, kind adult, I'm kinda leaning towards him ending up with Tae in the end, though he might do something with Reika before that point.

the wierd thing about Gantz is how random the plot seems at points. Like with the Vampires. its like, not only have we gotten absolutely no resolution to any of the questions as to Gantz's nature or anything, but suddenly he starts throwing in psychics and vampires and crazy martial artists and shit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Gantz!*

i was too lazy to look for other threads based on this series, but if there is, please delete them. yea, i said delete *them*.lol. anyways, im not sure about the tv censored version, but after watching episodes 1-7 and then 14-25, this anime has to be either the best or one of the best animes out there! it has everything! im even shocked that "me" at the point of episode 22, started to cry. yes, i started to cry. i love how realistic this anime is. and when i say realistic, i mean the character personalities, the daily events, the backgrounds [tokyo], and soo many other things! im not sure about everyone else, but this anime was done too nice. i definetly can't wait to get the rest. im gonna go on ahead and read the manga. so tell me guys, what was your favorite scenes in the anime and what do you like about gantz? there is soo many questions in this show that are still un-answered. gantz the man himself is surely EVIL!!! the creator of the manga and the people in charge of the anime [uncensored], are truely geniuses!)


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 26, 2005)

Haven't ever watched the anime, but the manga is fucking awesome. Amazing character development, mindblowing art, intense realism, it has it all.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2005)

Literally Exaggerated said:
			
		

> Haven't ever watched the anime, but the manga is fucking awesome. Amazing character development, mindblowing art, intense realism, it has it all.



defiently! its sad though that this anime isn't recognized as much as naruto and them. seriously, if it was, this shit could've won an award or something.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah. Mangas like Death Note, 20th Century Boys, Gantz go relatively unnoticed in comparison to the latest cliched shonen craze. I'd say its a damn shame, but I'm way beyond that now. Any society which chooses Ashlee Simpson or Jojo over the Arcade Fire, Dillinger Escape Plan, Zero 7...which chooses Lil Jon over Common...which chooses Bruckheimer over Anderson and Brown over Eco is a society which can safely be said to have no taste whatsoever.


----------



## Sato Lee (Jan 26, 2005)

I just the GANTZ right now... All I got to say WOW. I love the way this world is depicted, just like the real world you don't always get away with acts heroism.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2005)

i just love how this anime at some points is similar to the reality i see through my eyes mostly everyday. this is truely a great show and manga.


----------



## Sato Lee (Jan 27, 2005)

where could I get more gantz? I only wacthed the first ep. someone PM with link or something.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is it for the gantz thread?! c'mon people, get hyped! shocwave released 188! go and get it! also, c'mon, lets keep this thread alive and do some discussions!


----------



## Sato Lee (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks but I'll just wait for the DVD this FEB.  didn't know it was already licensed.


----------



## digicanmon (Jan 29, 2005)

I think you can get this at directmanga.com. 
You can get tons of manga there.


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 29, 2005)

well, right now, Gantz story is slowing down. 

Plus, what the hell happened to the freaking vampires? Are they gonna just stop talking about them like that?


----------



## yukigen (Feb 1, 2005)

Gantz is great. I'm still working my way through it though.


----------



## blind51de (Feb 2, 2005)

For some reason, I really hope he brings back Katou at some time. Though Tae did really love him.

Also, the vampires are not out of the picture. They're just trying to track down the Gantz group.

My theory:
1) Back when Izumi was in his original hunt, his group was sent to slaughter a load of vampires. (Izumi himself was personally recognized). Since the vampires need certain contact lenses to see the Gantz groups, they were probably COMPLETELY OWNED by Izumi and his fellow hunters.
2) Kei's little brother is a vampire, so we have that set up.
3) The vampires are idiots, and think that the Gantz groups are vampire hunters.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2005)

aight. all you. anyways, c'mon, lets talk more about GANTZ!!


----------



## Codde (Feb 21, 2005)

Well i've read all the manga chapters out aside from 190. Sometimes I absolutely hate it... other times I think it's very good. But there are characters that I just despise...

I was watching the anime and it was alright. Then when I decided to look at latter episodes well... the episode threw in a background of a guy and everything adding family, troubles, etc... for the whole episode then to get him killed in an ultra dramatic way. Instead of simply having a few panels and dying the same way without the "WHYYYY?!" or whatever it was... There ended by gantz anime watching, and I heard there are lots of time-wasting filler episodesl ike that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2005)

The reason why they do other characters on the show that are not really part of the series and shows their personal lives, is to make us the fans believe in the realism of the show and that anybody can get killed wether living the good life, have a great family, or etc. I think the creator of the show was going for a more, what can happen now in our present day, sorta things.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 21, 2005)

: Well i've read the whole manga and i gotta say it kicks ass. 

But i haven't even bothered checking out the anime....i've heard so many bad things about it. Stuff like: 

1) Bad animation in several episodes
2) Bad fillers episodes--some of which go against the rules set by the GantZ manga
3) A horribly retarded ending
4) It doesn't even cover half of the manga....never gets to my favorite Hunt in the manga
5) I think i also heard that character hair colors were made unrealistic in the anime (red,blue) and thus, taking away some of the realism 

 Not sure if all of its true, tho. I just heard this on a GantZ forum.


----------



## 4thokage (Feb 21, 2005)

I love the manga and imo the anime isnt bad i really like it but the endig did suck teh last hunt idea wasnt bad but the very ending is just bad.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow guys, I have no idea. I'm loving this show. I don't understand all the hate. I gotta continue on the manga then.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh shit I forgot about my own thread!) Anyways, i'm still working through the manga  myself. I saw the vampire arc that you are talking about. But as of now I have no idea.


----------



## Noriko (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought Kei was the horny one... but boy, his little brother sure is too. And he's so cute (nice hair...) ... @__@ 

When exactly will chapter 190 come out? o.o;


----------



## Noriko (Feb 24, 2005)

Gantz is basically about two high school teenagers who try to save this homeless person on the train tracks. They end up getting killed due to the impact of the train and instead of finding themselves in Heaven or something, they are transported to an apartment in Tokyo (you can see the Tokyo Tower outside the windows). They then find other "dead" people in the room and there is a big black ball in the middle of the room. The ball is Gantz and it assigns "missions" to them where they have to kill these aliens/weird things/whatever. They are given jump suits and weapons. In order to be brought back to life and escape Gantz's missions, you have to get 100 points. I guess that's basically the gist of it. Note, there is a lot of nudity, sex, and gore. But overall, it's great ^_^


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2005)

ah thanks, do you know where i can get the first few vols?


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey i was wondering is the GANTZ anime any good? im only at chap 132 right now of GANTZ its pretty good.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> Hey i was wondering is the GANTZ anime any good? im only at chap 132 right now of GANTZ its pretty good.



I hear it's pretty good up until episode 18 or so. Then it enters filler city and has one of the worst ending in anime. So I probably wouldn't look into it if I were you, but I don't mean to discourage you if you really want to.   

On topic: Gantz is one of my favorite mangas. It's in my top 5 and I always anticipate every new chapter. 

 I'm a Gantzter. 

 Someone should make a fan club...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 26, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> Hey i was wondering is the GANTZ anime any good? im only at chap 132 right now of GANTZ its pretty good.



wll if some group fansubed the uncensored version then you should give it a try =] just don't watch the censored version..they cut all the good parts =/


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 26, 2005)

There is a group subbing the uncensored version. It's shocwave. Go to their channel [#shocwave] on rizon in Mirc!0 There is a bot that has mostly all the episode and every chapter/volumes.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2005)

How many vols are there? Im up to vol 15 now, chap 175


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> How many vols are there? Im up to vol 15 now, chap 175



Not too sure about volumes but Gantz is on chapter 191 right now.


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2005)

Really? Directmanga only has up to 185. Where can i get the rest?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2005)

Just go here: a BIG one

You should be able to get chapters 187-191. For 186....not sure. PM me and I can e-mail it to u if u want.

EDIT: Jin, if you're reding this, check your Inbox Messages. Also, check your hotmail account, you should have 186.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2005)

Just wondering, does GANTZ come out every week?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 28, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> Just wondering, does GANTZ come out every week?



Yep. It's usually out by every Thursday at that site I gave you.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2005)

ahh thanks


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol, well, i know this is not the place, but i finally saw the ending to the anime gantz...I WAS SO F****** DISSAPOINTED THAT I HAD TO EXPRESS MY ANGER IN MANY FORUMS SUCH AS THIS!!!


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2005)

thats what i heared, I dont think im going to watch it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 1, 2005)

well, im not saying not to watch the anime, the first like 17 episodes were good. but this is the manga thread, so excuse me.


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm new to this Brilliant Manga, but in 3 days I'm in vol 11! It's one of those damned won't let go series!!


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, its good


----------



## Mindless (Mar 6, 2005)

Three days and just vol11? I read all 189 chapters (at the time) in a day. 

Anyway. What I think of GANTZ:

Probably the best drawn manga I've ever read, probably also the saddest and most disgusting manga I've ever read. The gore in it sometimes got to me. I'm kind of afraid of the GANTZ manga. Seeing people getting robbed of their precious ones right infront of their eyes, in the most horrible way imaginable, and some are actually not imaginable (!). If something like that would happen to me, I'd go nuts. And what's scary about it, you really get pulled into the whole story, you can almost feel the horror they feel. 

That's what I think. 

A great manga, really worth reading.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 6, 2005)

: You guys up to date with chapter 192?


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> : You guys up to date with chapter 192?




yeah, im up to date


----------



## Mindless (Mar 7, 2005)

Of course im up to date. That guy that jumped in and saved Reika. Kinda pity him. The right side of his body melted away. Was not a pretty sight. 

Looking forward to the next chapters. Go go Kei! Save Reika and the others.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I asked because in my honest opinion I think Reika, Sensei, the Old Man, Kaze, and quite possibly the little kid are all gonna die on this mission.   I mean, GantZ is too unpredictable and we've seen major characters die before. Cherry and Izumi I think will live cuz they've not been fully explained for yet.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool! Everybody join in! I agreed with what mindless said. That was a great summary for why you should try out GantZ


----------



## Kunai (Mar 7, 2005)

I love, love, love, love, love this damn manga, but I still have some poblems with it. 

The main one is that NONE of these damn people are any good at fighting in Gantz. Kei is getting better all the time, but he still does what everyone in this manga feels like the must do: Hesitate to shoot things. Damn, it makes me so pissed when someone confronts a monster, only to stare it in the face for 10 minutes, with their gun held out, but hesitating to shoot because:

A.It's their first time in Gantz and they have no idea what the hell is going on. (This I can whole-heartedly understand)

B.They can't muster the courage courage to kill any living thing, deadly clawed monsters or not. Now this is stupid, I know, little to none of us average folk have any type of killing intent torwards anything bigger than an insect, and the first time I saw the effects of the explody-gun I'd probably barf my brains out. But once I realized the danger I and my friends were in I would be in auto-frag-the-shit-out-of-everything mode.

C.Innocents nearby. Screw them, if they're in the fighting area it's more than likely they'll be killed by the monsters if not by a misfire of your gun.

D.Other people convince them not to shoot. I mean really, what was Reika doing in 192? She could have just put the dam gun to that guy's forehead and taken care of him, who the hell would have been hit?

A lot of people hold Kei's slide in high regard, but I think it's stupid that he's only able to land a hit when he's either moving or if he can trick the alien into being in a position where they cannot move. Otherwise he puts a gun to a monster's face, let's the have their sweet time getting ready to dadge, and when he finally does pull the trigger they make it look so easy to get away. If that was me I would just run up, shoot the monster in the face before he even has time to think of dodging, then keep running. Killing 2 birds with one stone, easily taking care of the monster, and not having to see the explody-ness.

Ahh well... [/rant]


----------



## Jiraiya (Mar 9, 2005)

Gantz 193 RAW:
Why the Caged Bird Sings


----------



## diavolo (Mar 9, 2005)

thank you SO MUCH for the 193 raw. I freaked out when i read 192 translated and at the end i basically said "oh fuck" out loud.

I love gantz


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2005)

Gantz is one helluva manga somehow it reminds me of the erotic fantasies of a bloodthirsty drugaddict


----------



## Mindless (Mar 9, 2005)

Quite a suprising chapter. Didn't expect Kei's brother to join up with thoes vampire-guys that fast and head into that world and kill the GANTZ people off.

Looking forward to a sub though.


----------



## Anbu_33 (Mar 9, 2005)

anybody have info on the game ???

looks pretty cool, i barely know about it though, hehe.

here


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2005)

comes out in only a few days. hmm i wonder


----------



## Gelantious (Mar 16, 2005)

*Gantz - Happy or sad ending ?*

Hey,

Was thinking about watching this anime but I would like to know if it has a happy or sad/bad ending ?

Because I'm not up to watch another show with an sad ending right now. Been watching way too much of thoose lately and I'm really starting to get depressed.

No spoilers please, just tell me if you thought it was a happy or sad ending.
I know that it might be diffrent from person to person but I thought I'd go with the majority


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 16, 2005)

Um, as far as I know the series hasn't ended yet, in anime or manga.


----------



## Mindless (Mar 16, 2005)

The anime has ended. It's 26 episodes long.

I've heard from people that it has a strange ending, might be a really sad ending if it ends where I think it does. 

But have no fear, there is always the manga, and it's alot better than the anime. The anime is like a censored movie, while the manga is like a directors cut version of one. 

So you can say you get that little extra bit of gore and stuff. 

Right now the manga is on chapter 193. And I think the anime ends on chapter 70 or something, if you was to compare it to the manga. So it's alot of stuff happening after the animes end. The reason why the anime ended was probably because the manga is a bit too much for some, I find it disgusting at times, and I'm quite hardened I think. Some of the 'nice' stuff happening for example is a guy going berserk in downtown Tokyo, taking with him hundreds of people into death. Also at another point, Kei's whole class get's slaughtered by some alien that came into 'his world'. 

So I'm guessing they ended the anime where they did because they wouldn't be able to show it on TV anyway.

But if you wan't to continue the anime, read the manga.


----------



## Gelantious (Mar 16, 2005)

aawwww crap, its just like Berserk then.
Alright, thx for the info. */me goes looking for the manga*


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

Bloody and weird as hell, but strangely addicting..  Too much of it would screw up a person's brain, i think.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 25, 2005)

It's finally out...Chapter 193. Pick it up here: Milky Cubic


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks soooo much dude
i been waiting forever for this

I just read it....it was a great build up for next chapter
lots of characters gonna be dead....again

Kei and his brother are gonna duke it out...it is his brother know?...one of the vampire dude

I predict only the strongest of the bunch will survive this one
 it will be sad if reika is dead :sad


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah i like Reika also, but if she dies. Kei will try and bring her back i hope. The little boy is going to get saved by that big guy I think. But he may die.


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 29, 2005)

*chapter 194*

I found a link to chapter 194
its very interesting
seems like every one is up against very dangerous aliens/vampires
and most of the weakling are gonna be dead

this is where I found the Link
this pdf file 

this is the link for Chapter 194
rocklee mini manga


----------



## Codde (Mar 29, 2005)

You can get Gantz chapter 195 raw from request thread


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 29, 2005)

wow thanks code...seems like we are getting more gantz after a 3 weeks
and it seems like the fighting is getting dirty and sort of like DBZ
but looking forward to a translation


----------



## DarkGuyver (Mar 30, 2005)

GantZ SHould Be Fun


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 30, 2005)

skethee2 said:
			
		

> wow thanks code...seems like we are getting more gantz after a 3 weeks
> and it seems like the fighting is getting dirty and sort of like DBZ
> but looking forward to a translation


gantz is sweet and great dang three eeks oh well ill guess ill have to wait


----------



## Crusifikz70 (Mar 31, 2005)

Dead_Ninja said:
			
		

> What do u think about gantz


I've read the first 3 volumes and it's really bugged out manga. I love it.


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 12, 2005)

What? I haven't seen 196 yet, well... Whatever... Thanks man!


----------



## b1ll (Apr 13, 2005)

ahhhh, anyone have seen 195 translate yet? , 197 raw is already out, graa!!
i need my dose of Gantzz


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 20, 2005)

*Where can i get Gantz?*

Thats the question, any direct links or maybe someone has them on some private server?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 21, 2005)

Either one would be good.


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

i second the desire for them


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 23, 2005)

Damn I got to try to keep this thread alive! Let'scontinue to talk!


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 24, 2005)

I love this manga, but decided last year that I wouldnt read it chapter by chapter as they come out, rather I'd collect them and only read when a volume is complete.  I think this is best because we all know it takes ages for Gantz chapters to be translated, and if you read it like that it really goes slowly, wheras if you read them all at once, its got more pace and feels more coherent.

So I'll see you all whenever the last chapter of the current volumes comes out, lol.  (that'll be in 10 years time)


----------



## aquavit (Apr 24, 2005)

nice story twists, but yeah, it takes ages


----------



## Kepa (Apr 24, 2005)

makes me wonder, is shocwave on vacation? (or finals?)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 24, 2005)

Shocwave just has other projects to do. I think their thinking about continueing season 2 of Gantz for the anime. So we should give them a break!


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 28, 2005)

The strength of the manga was that random characters were introduced and died soon after without the reader knowing anything about them beforehand, we learnt what they were like _through their actions_.  The anime goes the lazy route and makes up stuff as a lame form of 'characterization', but it just doesnt work, its too cliched and anything the manga writer didnt write means it wasnt meant to be written, know what I mean?

The manga rules, the anime (apart from episode 5 of the second stage which for some reason looks like it was made by another crew!) is mediocre.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2005)

Aight. Thanks for the Info. Hopefully I can get to what you are talking about in time.


----------



## ghostgal (May 1, 2005)

Makes me want to keep reading but I don't search too much for other sites when directmanga is down. I like teh non answering nature of it. Guess it would have lees fans if it wasn't the way it was


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 1, 2005)

i got into the series a couple weeks ago. i bought the 1st volume on dvd and loved it. every episode has shocked me in some way in regards to its content. its good to see another dark series out there. i got volume 4 a couple days ago and i seriously need more. they're just about to start their 2nd mission and Kei is in a tight spot right now...


----------



## oracle (May 4, 2005)

I think the best thing about Gantz is that we just don't know who's going to die next, right?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 11, 2005)

You rule, my friend.


----------



## Viciousness (May 11, 2005)

lol, thx and thx for the rep. No idea why you send it is so slow for me though, hopefully in the next 10 minutes at least..
ahh its done I edited my post above.
Nice sig by the way too, pek did mine as well. No wonder ours look similar even though we picked out different stocks.
Very cool albeit disturbing chapter btw. I have my own conclusions

*Spoiler*: __ 



 guess its likely kurono is a fake as well


----------



## TenshiOni (May 11, 2005)

Freaky chapter. I'm surprised they didn't kill that guy off. =/


----------



## Nyarlathotep (May 11, 2005)

:barf

That was disgusting, but at least Inaba got what he deserved, maybe he didn't die but at least he'll never be able to forget this, if he survives this hunt, he'll wish he hadn't.


----------



## Black Swan (May 11, 2005)

thank you for the link


----------



## Viciousness (May 12, 2005)

np thx for the reps.

and lol Inaba will definately be scarred from that one. I think if he survives this time he'll definately join the others in training next time.


----------



## Black Swan (May 13, 2005)

This was a weired chapter Inaba didnt die when it looked like there was no way for him to live and now it looks reika is gonna die  :sad  At least we got to see her naked.  Looks like the manga-ka will have to introduce a new hot female character.


----------



## Kepa (May 13, 2005)

yeah, thnx...now just a translation and scanslation :/


----------



## Cupboards (May 29, 2005)

Gantz is so cool


----------



## Negative-Ion (May 30, 2005)

Ah cool, i didnt know you could do that.


----------



## shadowrage (Jun 2, 2005)

*Gantz 202 RAW*

Gantz 202 raw has been released by Ritual. Enjoy!
Gantz-202 raw


----------



## |dragon| (Jun 2, 2005)

thx for the 202 link!


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't use irc----------- When will directmanga update ToT


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks!! !!!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 3, 2005)

I started reading Gatz 2 days ago, ive read like 20 chapters and its aswome lol, especially the first time they get their grades lol, that was hilarious, TiTZ lol


----------



## AnbuShingami (Jun 3, 2005)

link wont work


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm gonna stop reading gantz for a couple of months b/c the story progresses to slowly week by week for my taste.  <sighs> misses the old days when i used to read 30 chaps a day :sad .


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2005)

U can get 200 here.  

This site


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 3, 2005)

I have to say that Gantz is one of the coolest manga. The point counting owns! L!k3 th3 L337 h@x0r! yay the funniest shit ever!


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 3, 2005)

I read it, but i had to stop reading.

It's full of pointless death and depressing moments.

It's pointless getting intrested in aNYONE besides the main chacter, they all are likely to die, and if not at first within a few volumes.


----------



## FoolyCooly (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep, character development goes a long way towards making a good story, but if you keep killing off all your characters it just won't work.

I still read it though, if only for the intense action and explicit sex scenes.


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 3, 2005)

Yea, i read it mostly, i'm just not making an effort to keep up.

Plus it is intresting with all the Camios.

Sadako
The chick with the shota complex that looked like Lara Croft
And a few more, forgot who...

But like you say, the story sucks for the simple reason that Characters are a huge part of the story.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 4, 2005)

Gantz marathon = bliss!

The people that die develop the surviving characters, its a giant character arc for Kei really, how he deals with each death, how he changes.  Also, it shows the brutality of Gantz 'himself', the entity or dude is one sick bastard, lol.

I reaaaaaaaaly hope the Tekken dude, and the two Matrix dudes dont die though, they're awesome.

I read it by volumes not chapters, so I'm waiting for 201 before reading volume 17.  Cant wait!


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 4, 2005)

Kei is a decent lead, thing is, whats a lead without other cast emebers that you can get attached to?

Thats one of the things that makes naruto special, a lot of people like secondary character as much as Naruto himself, if not more.

Gantz doesnt have that.

I am probobly wrong but...

Tekken dude: i see him dying to protect the lil kid, then the kid dies because there is no room in the plot for him, and he has no way of earning 100 points.

Matrix Dudes: Dead, just Dead.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, one is for sure, Gantz is drawn to perfection. I mean some of the images just look like they are real. Especially the guns and stuff. I think Gantz is now starting to develop a purpose and a plot. The long hair guy,and some of the rest aresecondary character and the vampire dudes, their like Akatsuki hehe.


----------



## Cao Ren (Jun 5, 2005)

can this discussion be about the show Gantz?

I love Gantz, you can tell waht haapens, the manga>anime.


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 7, 2005)

This site
go to the forum they have dvd version of the 1st 13 eps


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 8, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Well, one is for sure, Gantz is drawn to perfection. I mean some of the images just look like they are real. Especially the guns and stuff. I think Gantz is now starting to develop a purpose and a plot. The long hair guy,and some of the rest aresecondary character and the vampire dudes, their like Akatsuki hehe.



I agree. The art is incredible, and now the characters' depth is also great! I'm loving it more and more every month. It's really great.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 9, 2005)

If your rep weren't disabled, and if I weren't out of rep, you would be getting some green bars right about now


----------



## Friend (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 9, 2005)

thx for the link


----------



## |dragon| (Jun 10, 2005)

uhm doesnt work anymore


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm still looking for a scan of 201!!!


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## shadowrage (Jun 10, 2005)

Direct link here


----------



## |dragon| (Jun 11, 2005)

yah finally thanks!


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

Guys please post all new Gantz releases in this thread. No need to cluter up the library


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 14, 2005)

201..........201...............two......oh......one.....

201!!!

*wakes up drenched in sweat, looks around, 201 is nowhere to be seen...*



EDIT: nevermind, I FOUND IT.  *goes off to read volume 17*


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 14, 2005)

OMFG WTF.

Just read volume 17 (chapters 191 to 201 I think) and as usual am completely shocked at the way this crazy story is heading.  This mission is probably the most strangest and disturbing of all, at various points I just had to stop flicking through pages and just stare at the screen dumbfounded.  Not simply because there was disgusting shit going on, but because of how its affecting the environment around it, namely: the real world!!!

Oku BETTER know wtf he's doing and not be making this shit up as he goes along, I'm expecting answers, alot of them!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, I cant FUCKING believe that kid died.  Not fair man, I hope his sensei gets 100 points and revives him.


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to read Gantz rather fantically, but stopped recently. I reached the part when they have to kill the main hero's girlfriend (I cant recall the names for the life of me). Which chapter was that?


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 14, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I used to read Gantz rather fantically, but stopped recently. I reached the part when they have to kill the main hero's girlfriend (I cant recall the names for the life of me). Which chapter was that?



That mini arc begins around chapter 175 or so, another good one.  I love this manga!  Catch up to 201, it'll blow you away!


----------



## skethee2 (Jun 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I used to read Gantz rather fantically, but stopped recently. I reached the part when they have to kill the main hero's girlfriend (I cant recall the names for the life of me). Which chapter was that?



to be honest..its not as good as it used to be

now it seems like they go out...find aliens..shoot em return

no serious deaths...no serious fighting like the bhudhas or even the short aliens

i hope it get s racy again...get his old friend bak and go on a killing spree 

Edit: i have to admit chpt 201 is pretty good


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks lads 

no go read 20th Centry Boys and Monster :fist


----------



## Fuchoin_kazuki (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, such a great manga, such a great chapter.
just when u think its peaked at crazyness, mo fo vampires come??

spoiler highlight to read
why did kurono have a sword??? did i miss sumthin?


----------



## shadowrage (Jun 16, 2005)

Gantz 204 RAW


----------



## |dragon| (Jun 17, 2005)

thx for the raw shadowrage


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 23, 2005)

Fuchoin_kazuki said:
			
		

> wow, such a great manga, such a great chapter.
> just when u think its peaked at crazyness, mo fo vampires come??
> 
> spoiler highlight to read
> why did kurono have a sword??? did i miss sumthin?





This manga is too good.Probably the most deaths ive ever seen in any manga since Berserk and definately the most number of character deaths in any series.Though the main character is the most annoying guy out of the bunch.I preferred Katou to him.At least the guy had a sense of right and wrong and wasnt perpetually horny =\.The model dude was pretty cool too.
Thank GOD Tae is dead   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea i didnt get how Kurono got the sword either.There was only one and izumi was using it  wierd.Oh and the other guy that was humping the Reiko lookalike - boy is he redfaced now


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 23, 2005)

bkdsan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i didnt get how Kurono got the sword either.There was only one and izumi was using it  wierd.Oh and the other guy that was humping the Reiko lookalike - boy is he redfaced now


Check chapter 136 page 8, where Kurono finds the 'Gantz-cycle', and take a look at the floor, there are at least 4 of those swords lying in the ground.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2005)

^ only the raws are available for 203, 204 and 205


----------



## rangeofhakke (Jun 24, 2005)

i wanted the direct downloads for the raws of 203 and 204


----------



## Vegenom (Jun 30, 2005)

Saw it a little while ago, enjoyed it, but the end left me confused.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he go back in time and get to put everything right, stop himself from dying in the first place, or did he just die again?


----------



## kastion (Jun 30, 2005)

Vegenom said:
			
		

> Saw it a little while ago, enjoyed it, but the end left me confused.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Read the manga and it will make a little more sense, the ending of the anime, and some of the characters near the end of the series, were never part of the story.


----------



## Gipo (Jun 30, 2005)

I read a little into the manga, and boy its such a messed up series  Like it alot though


----------



## zicler (Jul 20, 2005)

RAW Of 207. This and Death Note are my favorite Manga =)


----------



## Crowe (Jul 21, 2005)

I know that i might sound like a bitchasscracker asking this but on which volume does the manga start the path from the anime?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 21, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> I know that i might sound like a bitchasscracker asking this but on which volume does the manga start the path from the anime?


\

Volume probably 2 or 3 or 4, most likely to start in the middle of 3.  I suggest you read a tad bit of 2 just to catch on if you missed some stuff from the anime and manga diference.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 22, 2005)

Very interesting chapter.  Poor guy, cut in half and than at the end everyone forgets about him.


----------



## Vertical (Jul 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what do you guys think happened to gantz... the timer just disapeared and they can be seen now, personally i think gantz broke or something turned it off....


----------



## uglymonkey (Jul 22, 2005)

HAAAaaaaa someone FINALLY read it: 

isn't it getting REALLY interesting now with the events in chapter 208? i can't wait to see what happens now.

oh and if you liked the link please rep me cuz im new and my rep sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



any imput on the vampire aliens or the fact that the Gantzers can now be seen by the general public? it seems really interesting to me, can't wait


----------



## Vertical (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah i know, it sucks how its kind of a cliff hanger. I can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## skethee2 (Jul 22, 2005)

well...timer ran out...they can finish the job properly now
and people are probably gonna say they are heroes...but lot of the hunters will die

and i really wanna see kei and his brother square off...thats the finale is gonna be
cant wait


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 22, 2005)

The timer hasnt run out, they still have 30 min. and one of the devices still work, the only thing that has happen so far is that they are visible to the real living humans.


----------



## uglymonkey (Jul 22, 2005)

what do you mean the timer ran out? in the last page there is 15 minuets left on the top half and on the bottom half its the same thing except the numbers are almost completely faded, signifying a change in gantz(like the screen turning off or something). and also when the times up they go back to the room, no matter if the mission is left unfinished, and then they lose their points remember.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn if Izumi is that winded from just running from the guy, someone else in the group will definately die.  I get the feeling its gonna be Reika or the old guy.

Since Sakurai died I doubt his master will, and from countryside general's last fight, I doubt muscle rider will dissapear so soon, though perhaps the kid will and give him someone to wish returns. I hope Reika survives this one so Kei doesnt have one more person to worry about wishing back. And I think with the gang here Izumi can look out for himself or flee temporarily if necessary.

I think the bike or something might come in handy against this guy. I wonder what the super weapons are that you can wish for with all your points reset? The vampires seem pretty cool, but theyve gotta be frighteningly strong, those 4. I really hope this mission ends soon as much as I like it, theres so many questions about Gantz that can only be answered when they get back to the room. I wanna see how many points everyone got too. What if Kei has 200, which 2 people is he gonna wish back?

And I know the timer didnt run out but why did gantz decide to have everyone visible and have the clock dissapear? Maybe he's giving them unlimited time against this one since he knows itll be their toughest fight. I almost feel like all the other missions were a trial as preperation for these vampire opponents.




 I wonder what Gantz would have done if kei werent around? in that case theres no way these guys would stand a chance against the new enemies. Would you be ready to take charge if you were in kei's shoes? THe character growth in this manga is simply amazing.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 23, 2005)

I think Gantz is about to get a nasty virus from some hackers! hehehe and Kei will have to figure out a way for the whole team to stay alive till Gantz gets back from rebooting or something.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 23, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> The timer hasnt run out, they still have 30 min. and one of the devices still work, the only thing that has happen so far is that they are visible to the real living humans.



30 mins I thought there was like 15 mins.

I know its sad to say this but doesn't that alien dude who they are all trying to kill look a tad bit like Omega Shenron from DBGT?


----------



## zicler (Jul 23, 2005)

Great Chapter. Can't wait.


----------



## lekki (Jul 24, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> 30 mins I thought there was like 15 mins.
> 
> I know its sad to say this but doesn't that alien dude who they are all trying to kill look a tad bit like Omega Shenron from DBGT?


Yes, I knew he looked familiar. It was just Omega Shenron with a more realistic face. And the timer was at 15 mins.
Muscle Rider is the man.
I wonder why Kei hasn't told everyone that Izumi is the dude that sent most of them to Gantz yet. His girl is dead so there's no point hiding it anymore.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 24, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Yes, I knew he looked familiar. It was just Omega Shenron with a more realistic face. And the timer was at 15 mins.
> Muscle Rider is the man.



But, he looked much more abdass and powerful than Shenron he owned those people in the train station, cut'em in half.



> I wonder why Kei hasn't told everyone that Izumi is the dude that sent most of them to Gantz yet. His girl is dead so there's no point hiding it anymore.



Its gonna be one of those things like when he tells at the most random time and everyone just stares at him.


----------



## lekki (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe he tells them next issue right after they beat Shenron.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 25, 2005)

where are people getting the 15min left thing? the last time, time was mentioned is in chapter 206 page 07. heres the info.


----------



## who?me? (Jul 25, 2005)

is 205  the latest chpt from gantz?


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jul 25, 2005)

It was 15 minutes Negative. And omg They are going to get pwnt . I just started reading gantz friday and read them all weekened ITs the shit.   208 is the latest chapter who me


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> where are people getting the 15min left thing? the last time, time was mentioned is in chapter 206 page 07. heres the info.



Actually at the end of the chapter, it had like 15 mins left on Gantz.  I need some good pics of that Shenron guy, he is god-like and cool with that whirl-wind attack. I might wanna make an avatar of him.

How do you upload pages, than I can show you guys?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Actually at the end of the chapter, it had like 15 mins left on Gantz.  I need some good pics of that Shenron guy, he is god-like and cool with that whirl-wind attack. I might wanna make an avatar of him.
> 
> How do you upload pages, than I can show you guys?



what chapter is the 15min? the latest Gantz chapter ive read is 207.

to upload pics you need to go to a site like  its free to use, just log in and upload your pics or something. 

i have my own server for now so i upload them on there.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> what chapter is the 15min? the latest Gantz chapter ive read is 207.
> 
> to upload pics you need to go to a site like  its free to use, just log in and upload your pics or something.
> 
> i have my own server for now so i upload them on there.



Yeah, I know how to uplaod but, how do you pic individual pics like a page here and there?

Lemme upload it and I will show you.

*EDIT*-  Here is the 15 mins pic:


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 25, 2005)

ah, thats chapter 208 ehehe. i havent read that yet.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 25, 2005)

nah, i download it a few min ago after i found out here that it was out eheh.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> nah, i download it a few min ago after i found out here that it was out eheh.



So now do we agree it was 15 mins 

Like the avatar I made?


----------



## lekki (Jul 26, 2005)

It's like Shenron gobbling up an octopus.


----------



## blind51de (Jul 26, 2005)

Goddammit, now I'm going to think of Ii Shenlong everytime I see that guy now.
Ugh...

Needless to say, I think the story is at a HUGE moment right now. 208 is the best Gantz chapter I've read in a long time.

Does anyone else not really like the heavy digital stuff Hiroya's using lately?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats more important and makes me wonder is the scene where Kei sees his brother and yet says nothing about it.


----------



## lekki (Jul 27, 2005)

It's not that he didn't say anything, you could see he was clearly shocked to see his broher with that crew.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about the amazing manga, Gantz! Carry on!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 27, 2005)

*Gantz, a question.*

Does anyone know in what chapters Gantz has been giving out the points? I have all the chapters but im kinda tired to look thru every chapter just to find 2-3 pages. If anyone remebers let me know.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2005)

Pls there is a Gantz manga thread at the top and you still make a new thread?

Merged.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 27, 2005)

I did because this thread was a discussion about whats going on in gantz now, i just asked a question thats irrelevant to the point of the existing thread.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jul 27, 2005)

> I did because this thread was a discussion about whats going on in gantz now, i just asked a question thats irrelevant to the point of the existing thread.


 
I dont have the point chapters but if ur asking for those chapters to figure out the point system it is 3pts a capture 5 pts a kill 8 points a boss.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2005)

This is THE Gantz thread, Discussion / Questions / w/e is done here. :]


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 27, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> It's not that he didn't say anything, you could see he was clearly shocked to see his broher with that crew.


I don't know where people get this from, Akira hasn't even joined the vampires yet.

Check chapter 163, page 13 and 14. That's when Akira meets the same vampires (minus the one that looks like a grandpa) that Kei and the other 'Gantzers' met in chapter 208, Akira hasn't appeared in the manga since chapter 163.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 27, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Does anyone know in what chapters Gantz has been giving out the points? I have all the chapters but im kinda tired to look thru every chapter just to find 2-3 pages. If anyone remebers let me know.



Like after the first or second mission the kid that had always been, the weird kid with the black hair and short, told them what each thing counted like kill and such.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 27, 2005)

nah i know how the points work and whats the deal withe the points. All i want to read and make a collection of the funny stuff gantz is telling them.

like. Kurono 0 points. To many boners for staring at TiTz.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 27, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> nah i know how the points work and whats the deal withe the points. All i want to read and make a collection of the funny stuff gantz is telling them.
> 
> like. Kurono 0 points. To many boners for staring at TiTz.



I think the first scores were rhe funniest.

"G0dd4mn, Kato-cha, why j00 4lw4yz dy1ng?"


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 27, 2005)

that was good, but im a multiplayer fan. css, sof2 etc etc... and so far chapter 161 has been the coolest and funniests, Gantz wize. Especially when Izumi was like... Yeah thats right stupid noobs, im da l33t hacker. later on he was like WTF... im suppose to be the leet hackor, Kurono must be on the hacks! ahah that was the funniests shit ieve erver read.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 27, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> that was good, but im a multiplayer fan. css, sof2 etc etc... and so far chapter 161 has been the coolest and funniests, Gantz wize. Especially when Izumi was like... Yeah thats right stupid noobs, im da l33t hacker. later on he was like WTF... im suppose to be the leet hackor, Kurono must be on the hacks! ahah that was the funniests shit ieve erver read.



Oh, and Gantz talking to Kei, "Always getting hard-ons near Miss Melons"


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 27, 2005)

eheheh, gantz is one of those manga that you should read with a girl eheh.


----------



## uglymonkey (Jul 28, 2005)

gantz *209 raw* i out for the curious

find it here as always -> Spectre vs. Living Tribunal


----------



## Vertical (Jul 28, 2005)

uglymonkey said:
			
		

> gantz *209 raw* i out for the curious
> 
> find it here as always -> Spectre vs. Living Tribunal




thank you


----------



## lekki (Jul 28, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> I don't know where people get this from, Akira hasn't even joined the vampires yet.
> 
> Check chapter 163, page 13 and 14. That's when Akira meets the same vampires (minus the one that looks like a grandpa) that Kei and the other 'Gantzers' met in chapter 208, Akira hasn't appeared in the manga since chapter 163.


Then there's some dude who looks exactly like Akira in there.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 28, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Then there's some dude who looks exactly like Akira in there.


Which one? As far as I can see, none of them even looks remotely like Akira:


----------



## Crowe (Jul 29, 2005)

Woh, correct me if im wrong, but is the latest chapter 208?

And the difference were very minimal from the anime, except the ending of the buddha statue fight. At that point i thought 'wtf, if they are dead, this'll get boring' but after volume 8 / 9 i was just amazed and dragged into it. 

I dont really like stories where relatives will stand against each other, since i know that Akira will be very powerful to match up to Kei and the fight will be dragged on over almost the whole serie.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 29, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Woh, correct me if im wrong, but is the latest chapter 208?
> 
> And the difference were very minimal from the anime, except the ending of the buddha statue fight. At that point i thought 'wtf, if they are dead, this'll get boring' but after volume 8 / 9 i was just amazed and dragged into it.
> 
> I dont really like stories where relatives will stand against each other, since i know that Akira will be very powerful to match up to Kei and the fight will be dragged on over almost the whole series.



Latest scanned Chapter is 208 but the new Chapter that is release is 209, whic is RAW still.

I don't think the Kei battle will be that long as everyone thinks its gonna be.  The only have a fair amount of chapters left.  So the battle could make the ending chapters longer and longer than the orginial.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Latest scanned Chapter is 208 but the new Chapter that is release is 209, whic is RAW still.
> 
> I don't think the Kei battle will be that long as everyone thinks its gonna be.  The only have a fair amount of chapters left.


Do you know / have any info on when it will end?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 29, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Do you know / have any info on when it will end?



You can look here:
666 Satan Chapter 22


Well, the brother part was a theory.  Gantz is though near the end.  This mission is almost there final mission.  But, after Gantz timer disappearing leaves a lot of openings to the ending.


----------



## Tsali (Jul 29, 2005)

Looked at the site, what makes you think the manga is almost over? In my opinion we're probably at about the halfway point... There's still the whole "end of the world" crisis alluded to earlier in the story to be dealt with, and a lotta other stuff...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 29, 2005)

Tsali said:
			
		

> Looked at the site, what makes you think the manga is almost over? In my opinion we're probably at about the halfway point... There's still the whole "end of the world" crisis alluded to earlier in the story to be dealt with, and a lotta other stuff...



I didn't follow the site.


----------



## lekki (Jul 30, 2005)

Holy shit Shenron is hardcore. I won't spoil anything though.


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW THIS MANGA IS AMAZING...

Where can i find volume 15,16 and 17 PLEASE????????????????????????? ON irchiway on Irc it dosent work, so i need another place people PLEASE!!!


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2005)

Dunno about 15 -> above but some download sites:
Hinata

here


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 2, 2005)

Thx pek! ..haha it seems your always there to help me!

but i really need volume 15 tho i can,t jump to 14 to 16 or 17 like that lol 

volume 15 ends whit chapter 166.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2005)

Sasuto: Ill try upload volume 15 & 16 then. It'll probably take a good time, since i only got 0.5mb up. :/

Or you could read the whole manga online:
Link removed

But you need to register and earn 10 points for it. You maybe should try it, since irc-highway doesnt work for you. You dont have much of an option. Its almost necessary to have some kind of irc program if you like mangas.


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 2, 2005)

there is a gantz video game :|???? reallY?? is it out in america or canada or just in japan and on ps2 i guess??

yeah pEk thx , i know that website but having 10 points is pretty long lol :|

but i really dont know why irc is not working i mean its rot really Irc that is nto working but Manga|pouet(the bot) on the channel NULL that is rejecting the file.

and i can't seem to understand even whit your explainations how to make my username official lol..i really suck at irc and computers and those stuff lol


PS: too bad there's no pictures of the game on Ign, it looks cool how you can change the story by what you say in the conversations and all...it suck its only releasing in japan!!...maybe in about 5 years we'll have it ??


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2005)

Go to you're option window in mirc:
ALT + O, Scroll down a bit to DCC, then go to DCC -> Ignore and then choose Disabled, save it and then register you're nick.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 2, 2005)

Gantz the Game was released in Japan on 3/17/05.

The game itself spans 4 Missions

for those who've read the manga know which ones I'm Talkin about

Below is the link to the Official Gantz Game Site:



or if you think I'm pulling your leg do a google for Gantz the Game


----------



## blind51de (Aug 2, 2005)

I hear the Gantz game is actually oretty good.
It only goes up to the Chibi Alien arc, but includes stuff from later on like the Bike and the katana.

And you pretty much dictate the story, anyone can live or die.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 2, 2005)

The Gantz game has been old news its not coming to the US.  They are still debating if there is enough fans of Gantz in order to ship it to the US.

Though, it indeedly looks good, I wish they showed the whole story and not up to one arc, I hope it isn't dubbed or Kei will be the first one dead.


----------



## uglymonkey (Aug 4, 2005)

hey chapter 210 RAW is here at Here
so go grab it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1 down 5 to go; the kid just lost his HERO.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 4, 2005)

Geez, is it really that hard to just put spoiler tags? Many of us dont read the raws so use spoiler tags.


----------



## b1ll (Aug 4, 2005)

209 is out translate! DANCE!


----------



## uglymonkey (Aug 4, 2005)

yes, find 209 here 
Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## uglymonkey (Aug 6, 2005)

yes gantz 210 is out by ROCKSTAR 

as for their situation(ROCKSTAR's) i heard they might stop translating at the start of the new semester but i really hope thats false info... as for the late translation last week i heard they were having some minor problems with the translation so there editor got the script late or somthing.


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Aug 6, 2005)

Rockstar is doin some pretty good and fast job, i hope they don stop


----------



## Midus (Aug 8, 2005)

UchihaMorphine said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, if there s sumpin i learned from this manga, is that u cant get to like much the characters, Kishimoto (Dead), Tomb Raider Girl (Dead), Katou (OMG, YES KATOU, DEAD), and now Muscle Rider is goin to die nooooooooooo...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel the exact same way. Seems that everyone that I like ends up dying, but for some reason, people that I hate seem to survive the longest *Cough*Kei*Cough*...


----------



## lekki (Aug 8, 2005)

I love rockstars work on Gantz and am pleased they have released 209 and 210. I have only been wondering what the hell that alien dude was saying as it's pretty obvious what the gantzers were probably saying.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Aug 9, 2005)

I read up to the point where Kei protects his ex-girl friend (The little girl who broke up with him over the phone) from a monster and she looks up at thin air and says "Kei..?" or something like that.  I was bored with the manga at that point and stopped reading.  I watched the anime and that was worse.

I never found an continuity to the series aside from Kei. Can anyone tell me what GANTZ is really about?  Have they released any more details concerning the nature of the black ball?  

Is the black ball supposed to represent something (like society perhaps?) or does the manga consist only of killing/dying to prove the point to us that each member of society is expendable except for ourselves?  

My lack of interest was the result of a lack of plot, really. 

My own short mental summary would be like this:

2 guys die, wake up in the black ball room and are given a mission.
Eventually all the people in the black ball room die except for Kei.
Repeat for however many chapters with different styles of death.
Add in romance that is complicated/excessive (when you're fighting life/death battles do you really need a girl friend who won't understand you? If you told her what you did at night she'd think you're crazy. )

Is there something I'm missing that makes GANTZ attractive?

The one thing I liked about the manga was that it wasn't afraid to kill off characters.  But the death toll is excessive. 

What motivates a reader to read gantz, aside from the shock factor? Shock factor is great to get my attention, but I'm missing out on the most important criteria; a plot.


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Aug 9, 2005)

Limitles Shadow said:
			
		

> I read up to the point where Kei protects his ex-girl friend (The little girl who broke up with him over the phone) from a monster and she looks up at thin air and says "Kei..?" or something like that.  I was bored with the manga at that point and stopped reading.  I watched the anime and that was worse.
> 
> I never found an continuity to the series aside from Kei. Can anyone tell me what GANTZ is really about?  Have they released any more details concerning the nature of the black ball?
> 
> ...



LOL, u need to get back to reading ASAP, the plot is goin somewhere and now besides Gantz u have other questions...I think they ll be givin pieces of info slowly...


----------



## uglymonkey (Aug 9, 2005)

hey for all of you that have been reading the latest chapters of GANTZ what are  your thoughts on the stuff happening and how it will change the manga?

here's mine....
*Spoiler*: __ 



with all the people who can now see the gantzers, id imagine it would also alert the aliens of their enemies' identity(the gantzers). with this new thing happening i expect to see more "non-mission" fights, like the time that alien killed kurono's previous classmates. aslo if they can still be seen by the public after this they become famous and some govournment agency just may come after them sooner or later to annoy the guys. anyway we can be sure the civilion death toll from this point on will be much higher than in the begining. 

ohh and maybe now if someone calls kurono "daytime lantern" he'll cut their damn heads off or something:


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 12, 2005)

i have finally caught up to gantz and i think its a very good manga.  and i sometimes agree that the missions can get a bit repetitive, but they show kei's development into being a determined warrior and such.  and now, it seems the REAL plot is turning.  so things seem to be finally progressing. so basically..i cant wait for the next gantz to come out!..^___^


----------



## Codde (Aug 12, 2005)

Well after reading the latest chapters. I'm thinking that Gantz might be coming to an end soon. Well soon as in within 50 chapters possibly. Especially with the way things are now. Unless of course there's a "Go to an alien planet." thing. Which might possibly be quite interesting... but a bit...


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 12, 2005)

that'd be..idk..too dbzish?..lol..and i dont think the aliens are just from one planet..they're from like everywhere...i'm assuming?...so it'll prob end with one big ass alien invasion?..very unpredictable right now


----------



## Headhyuuga (Aug 13, 2005)

yeh, things are so odd, and now that they dont operate on a diff. frequency its hard to say what will happen. And the Countryside General, bless his arm breaking heart.


----------



## lekki (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't believe how bad ass muscle rider is and headhyuuga, what anime is that in your avatar and sig?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 13, 2005)

im sure the little kid has some sort of hidden abilities or something, after his hero is gone. He will try to bring him back when he reaches 100 points hehe. I think they will have a hard time beating this monsters, especially since he uses electricity or is that more like Zeus's thunder lol.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 13, 2005)

Gantz is such an inventive manga, i love it, for some reason 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i was glad when Kishimoto Kei was killed, she annoyed me when she didn't do anything, her death was well done


.

I was shocked by who's been "taken out" out last week.


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 13, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I wonder... since they are being filmed on TV, they are now exposed to the whole world. It would be weird to see muscle guy having his body smashed... then if they were to complete their mission... have it restored, that would confused people.

I wonder if people will reconized that their beloved Reiki idol is a slayer now... and how that will effect her career


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2005)

I think they will be seen as the new super heroes or Gantz might do something to remove the incident from people minds.


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 13, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seemed like Izumi knew what was up with them being seen in chapter 210, like he remembered it havign happened before or something, since the memories of the last time he was in Gantz seem to have been restored. he was like "you can see me!? The alarms?" Like maybe he's saying the alarms went off so theyre visible now, and perhaps something similar happened last time he was in Gantz before he got 100 points so they could all be seen. 

Maybe when they face a guy of this caliber Gantz alarms go off, and the players are given unlimited time or something. And I guess facing something like that before would make even a bloodthirsty guy like Izumi want to leave, but he forgot what happened before and decided to come back.I guess either gantz removed the incedent from everyones minds before, or there was no media around and everyone at the scene of the event who saw before was killled in the crossfire.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2005)

DrunkenYoshi: We already saw Izumi look back to his 'last hunt' on volume 11. It looks like that also was an "All out" mission. At that point i had an idea that something like that would happen to Kurono.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 13, 2005)

Xenophobia said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gantz probably has a contingency plan for a scenario like that, it remains to be seem how he will deal with the exposure of the Gantzers to the real living people.


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why are all of you acting like muscle rider's dead?
All that happened was he lost an arm and leg. It's happened to Kei before and he didn't die, so why should a guy atleast 3 times tougher die?

And I highly doubt anything is going to come of the kid.
Where's the dog by the way?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 14, 2005)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was stated Gantz's version of a "Data Book" that the dog didn't survive the Buddha mission.


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

^^Lol, poor Benji

*Spoiler*: _what?_ 



They have a databook


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 14, 2005)

There's this 4/5 page chapter that explains all the guns and weaponry in Gantz's room, along with including a mission survival and summary guide up to the Tae Arc.


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

Interesting, hey on a sidenote, did you like Kurono's girlfriend?
I don't know why but I really miss her She died at the hands of the one person I can't understand why he's still alive.
Why hasn't Kurono told everyone else so they could smoke his ass?


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Aug 14, 2005)

How many chapters in Gantz now?
I"m up to 205


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 14, 2005)

As far as i'm aware there are 210 chapters atm.

@Lekki- yeah I wondered why he didn't tell everyone what Izumi did, but i guess he didn't want to risk them being killed by Izumi in a fight.


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

Tell them when they're all in the room and tell them to get him the next time and act real natural like
I really hate that dude.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 14, 2005)

It was a mission, they had to acomplish that mission. If Gantz says go kill your cat, you go do it, if Gantz says go take a shit infront of everyone you go do it lol. if Gantz tells you to kill your gf you do it lol. 

Besides that point, i think his girlfriend will be revived in the future. Gantz was probably testing Kei again, Gantz really has high expectation and thinks Kurono meets all of them.


----------



## lekki (Aug 15, 2005)

No, no. those were two different points.
What I meant was, alot of people in that room right now were killed by Izumi and would probably like nothing more than to kill his ass.

I just liked Kuronos girl with him.


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 15, 2005)

they werent killed by Izumi... they were killed by a black dude...lol


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2005)

Xenophia: Ironic or? Izuma disguised himself as a black dood and killed em


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 17, 2005)

I always wondered how simple paint completely changed his facial features and facial structure to make him look 100% like another person.

(I didn't actually think Izumi would go through with it at first, i thought he was bluffing)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone have chapters 209 and 210?  I wanna re-read them.


----------



## Codde (Aug 17, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Does anyone have chapters 209 and 210?  I wanna re-read them.


Link removed has them... ...


----------



## blind51de (Aug 18, 2005)

211 is out RAW at Tokyo Toshokan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reika tends to Kaze, Kurono attacks the boss HARD and badass-like, but gets knocked away a far distance.
Goddammit, now we just have Izumi and the psychic=sensei to put up a fight until Kurono recovers.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 18, 2005)

Blind51de, it would probably be better if you wrap what you said in a spoiler tag

Link removed


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Aug 18, 2005)

Episode 211 by ROCKSTAR:
FictionJunction YUUKA - Honoo no Tobira


----------



## blind51de (Aug 23, 2005)

Mangass

211 is here for direct.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 23, 2005)

Or here:

Gantz chapter 209


----------



## lekki (Aug 24, 2005)

211 is awesome.
BTW, click the spoiler in my tag to see my special Gantz 161 special edition Sig.
Funniest manga I've read in a while. After OP ofcourse


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 24, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> 211 is awesome.
> BTW, click the spoiler in my tag to see my special Gantz 161 special edition Sig.
> Funniest manga I've read in a while. After OP ofcourse



Haha.  You should use that sig, to welcome all n00bs.

A very interesting chapter, I tired making a few 'owned' pics but my Paint program wouldn't put the colors out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When will that littel kid, stfu.  The kid always cries and distracts everyone.  I loved how Kurono started kicking the snot out of that monster.  That monster is official a rip of Shenron.  The guys has a lighting attack jsut like Shenron's.  Gives me a versus now, lol.

Well, I think Kurono is gonna stay up there for awhile to plan everything out since, he is the only one who actually can take the monster, whats the monsters name?  He's Shenron for me.  Well, that old guy the non-injuried guy, might be hiding some stuff but he is too afraid.  Well, it seems that guywih the arm taken off, might be next.


----------



## skethee2 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When will that littel kid, stfu.  The kid always cries and distracts everyone.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am still hopinh for the little kid to do something....it might be cliche....but...still the kid must have some purpose


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 24, 2005)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



what if he turns out to be like Gohan and damages the alien so he can be defeated like Gohan did to Radittsu?



anyway cant wait for 212.  this fight is pretty intense.


----------



## lekki (Aug 25, 2005)

A couple of things

*Spoiler*: __ 




How does he get away with making Li Shenron and not getting his ass sued to hell
When did the panda die?
Will muscle rider survive?
I really think Kurono is going to not make it, I think he dies at 99 points and we get some cheesy scene with Tae in the afterlife.
He has to beat the game 4 times to bring them all back and then gain a normal life
Izumi Must go
Didn't Muscle Rider rip off Li Shenrons arm?
Does the suit make you faster aswell and how the hell can Kurono fight aswell as Muscle Rider suddenly?
There is more to that kid I tell you


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 25, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> A couple of things
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I have a feeling, he isn't human, maybe he has the mind of a hman but was an alien brainwashed to be a human.  Maybe he could help out a lot like a fusion with Kurono, oh damn its DB all over again.  I guess Shenron is going to turn them all to chocalte too. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://nishi.ytmnd.com/


----------



## blind51de (Aug 25, 2005)

O_o

Host. Please.


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 26, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler ch.212_ 



Holy shit, psychic sensei took a fist through the guts! He's dead if this mission doesn?t end within a minute. He did something to the alien though - did he blind it, or something? I really hope he doesn?t die ? he needs to get 100 points and resurrect Sakurai 

Up to Reika now


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 27, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _What's up with Gantz now?_ 



Apologies if this has been wondered about before;

Just before they clashed with the Oni alien boss there was a shot of Gantz showing about fifteen minutes on the clock. Then Gantz went blank. One of the effects of this has been that everyone, including ordinary humans, can see them. The question is, what does this mean? Why did Gantz shut off the timer? There are two terrible conclusions I can see. 

The first is that Gantz recognised that this mission is more important than the time limit. This is an Alien of Mass Destruction; he threatened to go from city to city, killing everyone until he?s the last one standing. In the face of alien Armagedon, Gantz? hunters are the only ones capable of stopping it; let them have as long as they need. It?s all out war.

The second conclusion is even more sinister; has Gantz shut down? Has it been interfered with? Just before the hunters encountered the Oni boss, they looked at their area-maps/frequency shifters, and it all went crazy. If the aliens and vampires are now taking the fight to Gantz itself, this raises some frightening questions

Will they be teleported back to The Room when the mission is over, and thus healed? If the secret of the hunters is now out, perhaps Gantz?s role has been compromised. Maybe there will not be an end to this mission; they wont be teleported back to The Room (god, I hope this isnt the case). If you're mortally injured now, you die. If you're alive, then there's stil the Vampires to face. 

*Ieee, the next few chapteres are going to be tense*


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 27, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _What's up with Gantz now?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its the former conclusion you came to. Izumi said "the alarms have gone off" or something similar to that when he was crowded by a group of civilians. It sounded like something he had been through before. I guess his memories of the last time he was in Gantz are back, and since the vamps seemed familiar with Izumi Im sure he's clashed with them before. And in the past I guess fighting a huge boss like that must have set off some alarm within gantz, that probably gave them unlimited time to handle the situation since  its sort of like the vamps exist outside the mission and in this case need to be accounted for anyway. But I guess its the oni boss so was he not expecting them to face him.

I really wonder how theyll beat this one. When Kei gets back he can probably take him, but will Izumi provide support? and what ever happened to the panda. Also wonder how many points theyll have this time. I could see Kei killing this boss and having +200 points allowing him to wish back 2 ppl.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 27, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really wonder how theyll beat this one. When Kei gets back he can probably take him, but will Izumi provide support? and what ever happened to the panda. Also wonder how many points theyll have this time. I could see Kei killing this boss and having +200 points allowing him to wish back 2 ppl.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, one of the team members could take a fall to help them one. Maybe, Kei will through a car and through his sword at the gas tank.  AnNd it will explode and stab the bad guy.  Its really hard to tell because that little kid has something up his sleeve everyone knows it.  He cries a lot and is very wussy, those are perfect requirements for a powerful being inside.


----------



## blind51de (Aug 27, 2005)

My Prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pudding Boy dies horribly. But only one person gets over 100 points at the end, probably Kei, and they revive Pudding Boy.


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 27, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Good point about Izumi, hadnt thought of that. Yeah, it would be good if Kei got more 200+ points. That way he could get the powerfull weapon and bring people back. Personally, I really hope the telekenetic dudes dont die - if they get swords then they're practically Jedi. 

Could it be that Gantz just gave up on the Panda, or it was moved out of range of Gant'z teleporting capabilities? Last we saw, it was picked up on the autoban and taken to a zoo.


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 28, 2005)

^ / my prediction: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 maybe the panda told one of the other panda's and his head exploded!
Hmm speaking of Izumi I think the ultimate weapon requirement was for him. I doubt theres anyone he cares about more than himself enough to wish back, so he'll probably wish for the ultimate weapon making him the most powerful of the group for a while, at least until kei surpasses him again.
Kei thought a few people would have more than 100 pts this time, and its not hard to beleive since he himself earned 46 in the first 3 missions then lost all them, and those of them that have been around 3 missions (excluding the tae one since only Izumi got points off it) have been fighting much tougher opponents that are more rewarding points wise. 
Anyway if kei thinks anyone besides him and Izumi will get 100 points on this mission he should definately have 200. Kei had like 78 pts before the mission. Izumi had 46. The psychic guy was 21. and everyone else had less.

Personally I think Kei kills the boss, reaches 200 wishes back Tae and Katou (he really owes katou his life, and tae too in a way). Plus by wishing back katou he has a partner he can trust who will probably aim for bringing back kishimoto, while kei can either bring back that tomb raider girl or whatever.

Izumi gets 100+ points and wishes for the powerful weapon, since his goal was always fighting related. He wanted to get to the room because he remembered killing some aliens in a battle of shinjuku street. And now hes just realized the boss alien is out of his league and so is kei, he'll definately do whatever it takes to surpass him..unless he was just reminded of why he left last time.

Countryside General and the psychic may get 100 this time, considering the general fought a super badass and won, and the psychic was closest before. Dunno what General will do if he reaches it, he seems like a guy whos all about his fists, but he might vie for top spot with a weapon, so maybe they have a super duper suit or something. Or maybe he can wish the baby kid out of there, cuz Id really be shocked if the kid turns out to be Gohan..dunno if you can do that tho.
Psychic if he survives of course will wish back his student, still I dunno how many freaks he killed this time but I think hell just have to do it next time.

Reika, the old man, and kei hating loser almost definately wont have enough points. though I think reika will be somewhere in the middle, and the loser will have like 10 points unless somehow he's the one to finish the boss. I think when reika eventually does reach 100  shell stay around out of love for kei, maybe even wish him back if he dies on a super hard mission. I think theyll face the vamps soon and kei wont be able to kill his brother and die as a result. The vamps probably attack during a mission again but as usual arent part of it so everyones pts arent reset if they dont kill them.

Old man definately needs to wish himself out and get on with his life if he survives somehow. This latest alien pwned him within a matter of 2 frames. And kei hating bastard either dies or goes through some incredible character develpment. But for now I think we sorta have the team. The mangaka is unpredictable, but since he kept them around this long I think hes going to continue to build up this group for a while, maybe even finish the manga with the majority of them still around as they discover exactly whats going on.



damn that was a long post...


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 28, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what General will do if he reaches it, he seems like a guy whos all about his fists, but he might vie for top spot with a weapon, so maybe they have a super duper suit or something.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what I was wondering, actually. Those suits seem to be made of some kinda uber strong bio-rhythm sensitive composite liquid, so maybe it would be possible to have a more powerfull suit enforced with more of that stuff. 

Perhaps Gantz has 'levels' - you only get the more powerful suit once you've proven yourself worthy by pushing the original suit to the max. On the other hand, the challenges would get commensurately more dangerous.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Old man definately needs to wish himself out and get on with his life if he survives somehow. This latest alien pwned him within a matter of 2 frames. And kei hating bastard either dies or goes through some incredible character develpment. But for now I think we sorta have the team. The mangaka is unpredictable, but since he kept them around this long I think hes going to continue to build up this group for a while, maybe even finish the manga with the majority of them still around as they discover exactly whats going on.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I hope he doesnt just wash his hands of them. Those psychic dudes are too cool to lose already. Agree about the old man though. He's good. I like him, but he's nothing special. I suspect the "Kei hating barstard" may have some kind of crazy brain storm in the next few chapters. He fancies the pants of Rieka, and right now he's watching her stand in front of the Boss alone with a busted suit. Maybe he'll think "Im dead anyway, might as well go for it" and sacrifice himself (I hope so). 

The big question I have is, how exactly does Gantz resurrect people? Does it bring them back to the room? Do they become hunters or do they have their memories erased, and get put back outside as though nothing had happened (like Izumi after 100 points). If they were a hunter who died, I guess they have their points reset (or maybe they dont have to be a hunter again?)... Hmm.


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 28, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm thatd be odd because we already have a kishimoto walking aroudn thinking she is the original living a normal lifestyle. Then youd have two, if the other one was unaware. Well I hope they come back with their memories. At least Katou especially. I know his brother wonders what the hell happened to him.
And speaking of brothers Im waiting on some Kei vs Akira.


----------



## lekki (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there a 212 translation out yet because I need to know what was said in that raw


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 29, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> hmm thatd be odd because we already have a kishimoto walking aroudn thinking she is the original living a normal lifestyle. Then youd have two, if the other one was unaware. Well I hope they come back with their memories. At least Katou especially. I know his brother wonders what the hell happened to him.
> And speaking of brothers Im waiting on some Kei vs Akira.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a difficult question, especially when you consider these implications; if you bring someone back and they are free to go and have no memory of Gantz, then you cant tell them about it or your head will blow up. If you met through Gantz, then they will not even know who you are. As you say, this wouldnt work at all in kishimoto's case. Just too wierd. On the other hand if, when you resurect someone, they become a hunter again, then that means that Tae will have to be one too - someone less likely to be able to kill stuff I can not imagine! 




Hell yeah, looking forward to Kei Vs Akira.


----------



## Sakashi (Aug 29, 2005)

hmm, not intending to go off topic, but just pointing it out...
Can't the author think up better aliens than

*Spoiler*: __ 



Onion ppl, Budda ppl, chickens.... i mean Wtf



it'll be even better if the aliens are more...alienish.


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 29, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> hmm, not intending to go off topic, but just pointing it out...
> Can't the author think up better aliens than
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What, you mean it would be better if they fitted into the generic scifi xenomorph alien mould? I disagree, I think that would be clich?d and boring. You said "WTF", and that's exactly it; 'WTF' things rule. If something makes me go ?WTF? I?m probably enjoying it. 

The idea is that these are aliens aren?t just random shit out of your generic scifi comic. These are very weird aliens but are also quite familiar; these are things we might regularly come into contact with and not actually immediately consider to be at all alien. The idea is that we re-consider things around us. It's clever - much more clever than your average eyes-on stalks scaly tentacle monster.


----------



## lekki (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's my problem with what happened in 212

*Spoiler*: __ 



Psychic sensei seemed to know he was going to die yet he sacrificed himself. Who the hell is going to bring that other psychic kid back? Very irresponsible.

And Inaba had better step up


----------



## lekki (Aug 29, 2005)

Stop calling him Oni boss, it's Li-Shenron, no matter how you look at it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 29, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Stop calling him Oni boss, it's Li-Shenron, no matter how you look at it



What now he is a wanksta?  Since the Lil' is added there.

Well, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A chapter that was needed, strikes.  Though they are right abotu Shenron's speed, it was almost quick as lightin in teh beginning of teh fight now he is a little faster tahn a normal human.  Did Sataka poke Shenron's eyes or something?  If so, Kurono can jump out of the wind and slash his sword in Shenron's head.

How the hell did Shenron get jeans?  I wonder Levi's or another style.


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 29, 2005)

^  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think Sakata probably did to him what Sakurai did to his underling, so perhaps he's blind now, but since this one's more powerful he should be able to use his legs somewhat still. Reika better make a move quick, if she just stands there she really might die. Hope kei gets the kill though. If Izumi or Inaba get it Im pissed, unless of course Inaba starts improving for once.




PS. As a wanksta u know shenron gotta keep up with the latest fashions. Its all about those $500 Evisu jeans. The one's with the MickeyD lookalike arches on the back pocket. Touch and die!


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 29, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You know even these uber end-of-the-world aliens get corporate sponsorship. Pfft, sell-outs.


----------



## lekki (Aug 30, 2005)

^^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Notice, even the Gantz suits have Nike Air technology in the soles and a trademark swoosh is built into the collar area

But seriously, what the hell is Reika waiting for? Blow his brains out before he gets to you. Her suit's broken aswell. Inaba better do something quick before Izumi gets the kill *grrrr*


----------



## Gandhi (Aug 30, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> ^^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The alien knows where Reika is from her breathing... I guess she's worried that if she fires, the alien will kill her before he blows up. From her experience with the sub-boss she fought (the metamorphose Oni that Inaba shagged) she doesnt know if this guy will just re-form after being shot with the gun.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 30, 2005)

When the oni boss fought Sakata....


*Spoiler*: _chapter 212_ 



 and Sakata was talking big time trash and it ended up with his own words thrown back at him = major ownage. I was like DAAAAMN!!! I hope Reika doesn't die, im expecting Kei to jump out at any moment to save her.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 30, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> When the oni boss fought Sakata....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 212_
> ...



Its Shenron, not oni even DrunkenMaster called him Shenron. You are getting every confused.


----------



## lekki (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn straight, we have to all agree on this, it's Shenron or Li-Shenron from now on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we know he can't regenerate otherwise his horn thingies would've grown back, you know? The ones that Kurono cut off. And his arm still seems wonky. Where the hell is Izumi anyway?


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 31, 2005)

^lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Izumi is lying on the ground in a daze. He didnt look damaged just worn out so he should be able to continue. I was expecting him and kei to finish Li Shenron off 




man all 3 of u above me have such great sigs filled with breastesses. need to work on mine.


----------



## blind51de (Aug 31, 2005)

@ "Li Shenlong"

It's "Ii", with two I's...


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 31, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> @ "Li Shenlong"
> 
> It's "Ii", with two I's...



THats what I always thought, since I used to know db stuff real well, but hadnt looked at it in 5 years so I just went with what everyone else was saying. But I think half of the misinformed sites out there call him Li too. Cuz if you search for both on google u get about the same amount of results.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 1, 2005)

ch213 is out Vol.19 has started let the pawnage begin.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vol.18 concluded with a massive death count: bad guys the Gantz Unit and civilians all over the place. So what, is gonna happen to Reika; is Kei able to save her before she is pressed to death or will Kei just lodge his sword in the Vampire Boss's back [he does that and MORE]; actually he opens an entire state-wide reaching scope of whoopass on the BOSS.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 1, 2005)

Hellrasinbrasin said:
			
		

> ch213 is out Vol.19 has started let the pawnage begin.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



damn! not that I dont beleive you but whered you dl it from? #raws doesnt have it yet, neither does tokyo toshokan.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 1, 2005)

^yeah seriously, cant beleive its out and no link anywhere, Ive looked all over. tho I did manage to find what seems to be a summary with a title but its all in japanese except the title (which isnt shocking since many mangas have an occasional chapter title written in Engrish): 

and the title is "last man Standing". If we dont see the chapter soon maybe someone can at least translate that summary.

oh andheres what altavista pulled up


*Spoiler*: __ 




-----------------------------------------
nm had to delete it since it said my post had to many characters. but keep reading and youll see why it doesnt matter
seems like the top half was just a summary of 212 anyway. The bottom part makes it sound like Inaba gets in on things shooting the arm, leg, and soilder of the "lath boss" (aka Lil' Shenny) causing them to burst. dust whirls around then settles revealing to Inabas astonishment that the enemy still stands somehow.

now this summary would contradict what Hellraisinbran said since he seemed to mention kei, so maybe the sight was just speculating. But it sounds like ti could be real to me.

wait nm I had an idea since the first half was of 212 maybe this place posts the real chapter everyweek along with their predictions for next weeks beneath it. So I checked under 214 and sure enough the summary at the top half was a different one for 213 it seemed/:
14 "" theme: ブログ this week story of the number... 0213 "it finishes to fly" < Door: Even then the fact that the gun is taken why probably will be? ? > The sea of the old boy and the blood which are 伏 in area. The sea of the master and the blood which lie. With looking up the root ろ the っ て the sea of the wind and the blood which are. Shaky with shape abnormal play, Inaba. And as for ray mosquito in lath boss in the midst of confronting each other. As for the suit "draw", as for the arm the bull bull, the tear letting flow, the ray mosquito which it fears. "The ･ ･ ･ which is it is useless, be able to move, don't you think? ェ" trembling shakily after all Inaba. Even then the ray mosquito while "ガクガク" to do, shutting the mouth to one letter, while the tear letting flow, (the hill being similar to that expression of キャラ which comes out sufficiently, the ゐ る) directs X cancer/gun to the lath boss. On the one hand, the lath boss "! ? "With the air is attached to the accident of the eye. "ボヤアッ" the ray mosquito where is drawn with point of view "of ボオオッ" and the lath boss is drawn. "ぅ ぉ あ aa aa aa aa aa", vision being taken, it became in ヤケ to become the kaiki, you shout. The ray mosquito which is made "ビクッ". The lath boss it begins to do, as for the ray mosquito "あ ッ" how it is good, the rear ず the る. While the lath boss stuffing interval, that the ray mosquito probably will be grasped, the arm is swung, but ray mosquito "あ ッ" "well ッ", "it comes and the ゃ oh", avoids desperately. The tremble of the leg does not stop. "The く of the く ろ", the ray mosquito murmurs, shakes courage and squeezes the lath boss "キュイイイイイ" and lock on. Simultaneously, the waist where the ray mosquito is thin it is held to the enormous palm of the lath boss. Because the lath boss, inserts "グググ" and power, the ray mosquito leaks "あ ッ あ ァア" and voice. Unintentionally, X cancer/gun falls from the hand. The lath boss, not being concerned power is inserted. The body of the ray mosquito floats in space. The expression where the ray mosquito is hazy. Although you being held in the lath boss, it tries probably to call the "玄 ･ ･ ･ field ･ ･ ･", but perhaps it has not become voice. The ray mosquito and the eye are closed, before the decease sun/size, the shadow which is approached with the place and nose diving is visible in the palm of the lath boss. "ビュオオオオオオオ", as for that us hero, 玄 field! As for the 玄 field which put out the blade the lath boss facing, the straight line. The blade "of ガッ" and the 玄 field has penetrated the side stomach of the beautiful lath boss. The lath boss, you drop the ray mosquito and scream. Also "ォオオオオオオオオ" く ろ is defeated and the じ and with rushes forward "ぉ ォオッ" and hits the fist to the body of the lath boss. "ズドッ" "ァッ" continuously, the 玄 field upper to explode, continuing, the body! Straight! In the 玄 field which overwhelms the lath boss, also general everyone makes the fist, "ッ" expects. The ray mosquito having consciousness with acts in concert "the 玄 ･ ･ ･ field". Also Inaba "goes support," your ッ ッ "玄 field ォッ desperately ぇ ッ"! ! < Gate: All lives were entrusted to the single blow > The next week stop of publishing The latest point - coming Inaba here, leadership showing. "Your ッ ッ" "玄 field ォッ go ぇ ッ". The order which becomes numb. After the lath boss it pushed down, "the 玄 field, you did well. If you it believed "that you can do, that the shoulder is held, firmly handshake. - Because there is no either expectation the lath boss doing of course this way, or release or the true boss of power or probably will come out the hand of enlargement either the inner part. - Being to be, as for the 玄 field as for the next time absolute decease. Leaving expectation and one rank of lath boss: Izumi two rank: Inaba three rank: Ray mosquito jackpot: The タケシ panda - rolls the hand touching X cancer/gun which Inaba the pulling iron. - The panda biting. - The lath boss, lightning you drop, but in the blade which sticks to the side stomach the thunderbolt. Result suicide. Expectation of next time -> "214" in the next few days

--------------------

seems like ray mosquito is reika, and she tries to fight Shenron but is shaky and drops the gun unintentionally. I think he lifts her up in the air or tosses her somewhere as she closes her eyes. A hero suddenly shows up havign stabbed Shenron throught the stomach. I cant tell if it's Kei or Izumi, but since they call him hero and I dont see the word unexpected anywhere, and the guy who said he saw the chapter mentioned kei kicking ass this chapter Im going to guess him.

also I cant tell if this is a prediction for the next chapter or what, but theres a part that says Gate: and it sounds like they may be returning to the room, with Kei being the top ranked, Izumi 2nd. Inaba 3rd, and Reika jackpot??? also panda bites Inabas arm there. So did Sakata and Countryside General really die? or were they just lower ranked? Also for Inaba to get third without killing anyone means he had to be the one to get the finishing blow on Shenron.

OMG I think I get it. This one is so big its going to need an extra spoiler warning. Read at your own risk cuz if Im right this is going to be a huge spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It says hero was expected first place. And everyone entrusted the final blow of the fight to him as Inaba backed him up at the end. But I think what happens is that Kei rushes Shenron for the last attack and we dont see what happens just people back in the room as the points come up on gantz screen with Izumi coming in second then Inaba coming in 3rd, and then they show Reika being first as the shocker.
Then we get a flashback of what happened: Kei commited suicide/went kamikaze to stop shenron, and as his final blow struch shenron clear through the stomach a final lightning bolt killed kei.

Also seems like there may be some dialogue between Inaba and Kei before he went saying that Shenrons power came from within so kei figured he would probably go up in a big bolt of lightning but there was no way of knowing. So if Kei died he was entrusting leadership to Inaba, it almost sounds like. And after they return to the room Inaba seems to be in shock at what happened still clutching his gun. The panda rolls to him and tries biting him or something so he snaps out of it..




ANyway I wouldnt put alot of stock in all this since Im not an official translator, but I do alot of trying to decipher raw summaries for Naruto translated in altavista, and Ive gotten pretty good so that usssually only a couple plot points come out wrong from the final translation when I post them here. Really Im not 100% positive I understoon it correctly. But it would be an interesting and unexpected change of events.

And I guess when this is over Kei may have a new appreciation of Reika. Too bad it seems like CG and Sakata mightve really bitten it, cuz either way for Inaba to come in third I dont think they can be around, and it sounds like he didnt get the final blow anyway, so he probably only has like 2 points to keep him ahead of the baby and the panda assuming the baby is even still there


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Sep 1, 2005)

213 RAW:
[Gundam-Distro RAWs]


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 1, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> ^yeah seriously, cant beleive its out and no link anywhere, Ive looked all over. tho I did manage to find what seems to be a summary with a title but its all in japanese except the title (which isnt shocking since many mangas have an occasional chapter title written in Engrish):
> 
> and the title is "last man Standing". If we dont see the chapter soon maybe someone can at least translate that summary.
> 
> ...




That altavista stuff is really confusing, I tried to read it, but good work.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 1, 2005)

*speachless*

Freakin ek, this is awsome.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 1, 2005)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, if the crew all survives, I doubt that Gantz will allow the people who survived to know what happened.  Of course Gantz will allow, the one crazy person to tell the truth, because no one will listen to him.  If Gantz didn't let the  people know Kei could tell the were Gantz lives.

But, didn't I call that what Kei did? Haha.  Another, reason why this manga is amazing.  I wish there was some music in it.  I would've liked to see what music was played Kei pounded the bad guy.

I felt a bit sad for that girl, hot/sexy and getting squeezed to death, thats what Akins does to you.  Where is that boy?

Didn't that preview say the Vampire boss would be back?  

First time, I read a RAW in awhile......... 

Great Chapter


----------



## lekki (Sep 2, 2005)

213 has to be the coolest Gantz chapter in a while

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone  know what Inaba was yelling at the end?
I hope he was yelling "Please kill me next for being such a useless coward!!"
And what the hell took Reika so long to just pull the damn trigger? *Damn, they make broads so useless in mangas sometimes it's unfair


----------



## lekki (Sep 4, 2005)

Kurono really needs to turn around and chop off Rabbit's head next
I'm pretty sure it would make a lot of us extremely happy, he even stood by while

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reika was getting crushed


----------



## Sasuto (Sep 4, 2005)

Where can i find 202 and up please (scanslated of course lol) thank you in advance.


----------



## Sasuto (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice thank you very much! rep for you


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow. 213 owned. 



			
				blind51de said:
			
		

> Just reaffirming that Kurono is one of my favorite heroes in all of manga.



Agreed.


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 6, 2005)

hi all just wanna let you guys know about my fan site 
especialy for the newb to get started on gantz

CYa


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 6, 2005)

^awesome site I really like it. I always wanted to make the first gantz fan site but Im too damn lazy. I guess youre working on the other sections, but as far as the missions go great job.
I might add the name "Shiva" in when describing the hundred hands buddha boss. Since Shiva has about 6 or so hands and is female just like that statue. 

I might also add in "Ultrasaurus" when describing the dino boss, since its bigger than a Brontosaurus and more ferocious and still larger than a Brachiosaurus. And Ultrasaurus was supposed to be the largest dino I think, probably where they got the idea for the Ultrazord in that Power Rangers thing I watched when I was 6.

Also another analysis you can make to the ring aliens besides lord of the rings is that there were 8 of them. Ever heard of the 8 horsemen of the apocolypse that are supposed to come at the end of the world, I think its biblical. Anyway with all the references to the end of the world on Nishi's site youd think that those 8 horsemen were there for a reason. Speaking of Nishis page it might be kinda cool if you design it so its like that page only continued by you in the event of Nishi's demise.

Finally there is at least one other mission with aliens we know about and have a pic of. The hunt in Shinjuku street from Izumi's memory, that made him want to return to the room. Forget which chapter the image was in but i know it had pictures of the aliens heads on the ground.


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 6, 2005)

thanks you realy like it if you read it 
I will add that info later and nice observations

later


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 6, 2005)

seal_broken said:
			
		

> hi all just wanna let you guys know about my fan site
> especialy for the newb to get started on gantz
> 
> CYa



Nice site, you should get a forum up and we can all join.


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 6, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Nice site, you should get a forum up and we can all join.


 yea but its a free site so I dont have the liberty and the money  to do it:sad


45$ for full service
16$ for form package 
this is yearly

let see what happens cause I am in collage and I will be finnishing in Oct I'm goin to drop some resumes in diferent stores to see if I find a job if I do get a job I am goin to pay for the full service


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 6, 2005)

seal_broken said:
			
		

> yea but its a free site so I dont have the liberty and the money  to do it:sad
> 
> 
> 45$ for full service
> ...



Make an Invision Board and link it towards your site.


----------



## NekkiBasara (Sep 6, 2005)

nevermind i read byakuya's post listing the site...thanks...


----------



## lekki (Sep 7, 2005)

I was inspired after the last chapter to put back up a Gantz sig. I don't even know why I used Izumi considering I hate him so much

I'll check out your site Seal, since it seems to be getting such good reviews

Has a translation come out yet?


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 7, 2005)

updates:
I have added a forum
Started to work on the Vamp section
just go to more shit section and you will find it there


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 7, 2005)

seal_broken said:
			
		

> updates:
> I have added a forum
> Started to work on the Vamp section
> just go to more shit section and you will find it there



Link to the forum?

I'll help out and I bet otehrs here will join.


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 7, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Link to the forum?
> 
> I'll help out and I bet otehrs here will join.


lazy:S 
Direct Connect


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 7, 2005)

seal_broken said:
			
		

> lazy:S
> Direct Connect




Yeah, I found that out a while ago.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello everybody! I just finished reading all 213 chapters of Gantz in the past week (I don't think I need to tell you if I like it or not ). Anyway, I'm loving the story and the fact that nobody is safe (well except for Kurono since he's the main character). I was in complete shock when Hojo, Kishimoto, Sei, and Katou all died within a few chapters. It was almost hard to believe because they all seemed like they'd be in it until the end (Kishimoto and Katou for sure, at least). 

I only have one thing that bothers me....
After the big onion alien killed like 4 people all at once, weren't the people who just died then shown sitting in chairs in front of cameras and a producer? What was going on there? Nothing like that has happened since the beginning of the manga... Was Nishi making all of that stuff up about the TV show and his father being involved? Was he just saying that so no one would take it seriously and he could get all the points? Did I just answer my own question? XD


----------



## lekki (Sep 8, 2005)

A bigger question is why isn't there a Gantz FC?


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats just Oku playing with our heads


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 8, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I only have one thing that bothers me....
> After the big onion alien killed like 4 people all at once, weren't the people who just died then shown sitting in chairs in front of cameras and a producer? What was going on there? Nothing like that has happened since the beginning of the manga... Was Nishi making all of that stuff up about the TV show and his father being involved? Was he just saying that so no one would take it seriously and he could get all the points? Did I just answer my own question? XD


I think that was just a hallucination in the mind of the guy who's arms had just been chopped off. He was so convinced that it was an 'Eichmann Test' that when he went into shock his mind started to make it real for him. It was an 'escape from reality' for him, to explain why he'd been teleported back from death to have his arms chopped off by a freaking great alien. Unfortunately for him his arms really HAD just been chopped off by a freaking great alien.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 8, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> A bigger question is why isn't there a Gantz FC?



Well, there is one bu the owner never checks it, bastard.

Lekki, you should do it.  You are more active than OmniStrife.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Sep 8, 2005)

Well.... I was just wondering who is everyone's favorite character (dead or alive, of course)?

I never really liked Masaru that much because of his slicked back hair (lol, i know!), but when Izumi first showed up I imediately thought that he was Masaru's copy just like how Kishimoto has a copy. So, I thought "oooh a new cooler Masaru named Izumi... me like," but it turns out they have nothing to do with each other. Anyway, I think my favorite character is Izumi right now even though I'm sure everyone hates him. He's showed so many sides to him... (including a black side)heh. I just love the fact that Hoi Hoi the panda likes Izumi the most even though he is so cold. XD

People who are dead that I liked were Hojo (I have no idea why), Sei (because she looked exactly like Lara Croft), and Sakurai Hiroto (he seemed like he could be a new main character if Kurono died). 

Is there a Gantz character book available? I'd love to know everyone's names and how they were killed. A lot of people were skipped in that department.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 8, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Well.... I was just wondering who is everyone's favorite character (dead or alive, of course)?
> 
> I never really liked Masaru that much because of his slicked back hair (lol, i know!), but when Izumi first showed up I imediately thought that he was Masaru's copy just like how Kishimoto has a copy. So, I thought "oooh a new cooler Masaru named Izumi... me like," but it turns out they have nothing to do with each other. Anyway, I think my favorite character is Izumi right now even though I'm sure everyone hates him. He's showed so many sides to him... (including a black side)heh. I just love the fact that Hoi Hoi the panda likes Izumi the most even though he is so cold. XD
> 
> ...




The only place I can recommen are Gantz databases.  Also don't forget to spoil tag some of your rants, like deaths and such.  Just a warning from here.  People might or will be pissed if you spoiled a death of there character or what happens to them.


----------



## seal_broken (Sep 8, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Is there a Gantz character book available? I'd love to know everyone's names and how they were killed. A lot of people were skipped in that department.



I only have the players that have survive at least one mission:S


----------



## lekki (Sep 9, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Well, there is one bu the owner never checks it, bastard.
> 
> Lekki, you should do it. You are more active than OmniStrife.


 
But I need someone to supply me with some color pics for banners and stuff.
My internet at work is monitored.

Atleast with my current fc, I can use a bunch of stuff I already own for stock and I know all Naruto colors very well.

Seal Broken, you interested?

EDIT: Screw it, Join the Gantz FC


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 9, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> But I need someone to supply me with some color pics for banners and stuff.
> My internet at work is monitored.
> 
> Atleast with my current fc, I can use a bunch of stuff I already own for stock and I know all Naruto colors very well.
> ...



Hell, I can help out.

*runs off to join and get stock*


----------



## lekki (Sep 9, 2005)

It's official we now have a Gantz FC where we can ramble off even more about Gantz stuff.

On a sidenote, why is that other site not putting up the 213 translation?
And how come I can never find rockstars website?

Why is Gantz so good?

Does Shenron have organs like us because
*Spoiler*: __ 



why are we taking it for granted that Kurono beat him when we haven't seen him drop to the ground yet?




I think issue 214 is a good issue for Inaba to die in personally doing the one useful thing as opposed to screwing male aliens

EDIT: Someone in here neg repped me over my sig being too long and didn't leave a name which is wierd considering it was actually a pretty good neg rep and I was considering changing the bloody thing as it was too large


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 12, 2005)

Just out of curiosity is there no chapter this week?
then again I cant find the new hni either for that matter.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 12, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> A bigger question is why isn't there a Gantz FC?


because it was recycled?? I'm quite sure there was one (some time ago)

well I stopped posting in those FC threads, it stopped intresting me...but good luck with it, hell you can even add my name there if you're looking for members


----------



## lekki (Sep 13, 2005)

@Kepa, go there yourself and join

Yeah, I didn't see any manga out this week for Gantz either.

I wonder who's dead and who'll make it out of the guys on the floor.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> @Kepa, go there yourself and join


bleh...



			
				lekki said:
			
		

> I wonder who's dead and who'll make it out of the guys on the floor.


well that's the funny part... the strong ones die, and the weak ones run away and survive


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 13, 2005)

This is going to be a rather interesting chapter.  Kei opens a can of whoop ass, but is Shenron holding domething.  Surely he wasn't going maxed out power on them.  Well, that kid should show us somethign, I just know he has something coming.  I guess they are doing a double chapter next week, maybe.


----------



## lekki (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't recall there ever being a double chapter in the past. And if Shenron wasn't going fulll power, he'd have to be retarded.
I mean, what's he waiting for at this point in his current condition?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 13, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> I don't recall there ever being a double chapter in the past. And if Shenron wasn't going fulll power, he'd have to be retarded.
> I mean, what's he waiting for at this point in his current condition?


I agree. He's going down.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mind you, I'm still scared of a sudden twist at the end. I wouldn?t put him out of the fight until the teleportation starts. I can just see a nasty surprise happening, like he lashes out at Kurono, breaks his suit and rips his head off, leaving Inaba to blow Shenies head and the old dude to resurrect Kurono. 

Either that, or some inevitable vampire related nastiness. If they dont show up before the teleportation starts, I wonder if they'll ambush the survivors outside Gantz' room.


----------



## lekki (Sep 13, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> I agree. He's going down.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The real question is, are there even going to be teleportations after this particular mission?

Disaster doesn't begin to describe it.

The one in the Buddhist temple was worse but there were a lot of newbies, these guys were all experienced except for the kid and they are royal screwed if the vampires jump them now.

Kurono might put up a fight but where the hell is Izumi?

Inaba would probably just keel over and die Atleast I hope so


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Kurono might put up a fight but where the hell is Izumi?


why, crying on the sidewalk of course 
seriously... I want to know what gantz is up to making them all visible... some official declaration of war against the vamps?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 13, 2005)

Gantz has a virus, someone hacked that hacker Gantz omg i cant beleive it!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 13, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> I don't recall there ever being a double chapter in the past. And if Shenron wasn't going fulll power, he'd have to be retarded.
> I mean, what's he waiting for at this point in his current condition?



Well, maybe Shenron could regenerate.  So that wound would only be a flesh wound and the fight could go on.


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, a flesh wound right through his lungs and intestines


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 14, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Yeah, a flesh wound right through his lungs and intestines



Maybe he doesn't have normal organs, the organs are place else where.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 14, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Yeah, a flesh wound right through his lungs and intestines


Reminds me of the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail

"Tis a mere flesh would, get back here. I'll gnaw your legs off, you
coward."


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 15, 2005)

I still think those vampires >  Shenron.


I think they will give the Gantzers lots of problems.


----------



## lekki (Sep 15, 2005)

Considering how Izumi took care of them before, I really doubt it


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 15, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Considering how Izumi took care of them before, I really doubt it



But those 4 vamps who talked with Shenron were the most powerful of the bunch it seems, or the leaders at least. The ones he took care of were small fries, then he barely beat like a division commander or something. If this were hxh those 4 would be the king and his subordinates IMO.
Damn when is someone going to release the new chapter?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 17, 2005)

Just read on Shockwave Forums that there's a strong possibility that Gantz 214 has been delayed...again. 

We might not get it for another week. =/


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 17, 2005)

damn so I guess the chapter hasnt even come out in japan for some reason. thx for the info!


----------



## Cof (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, I haven't read the entire thread, so I'm not sure this question have been answered before. Anyway, I seen 3 episodes, and my first impression was: ??? 
It's totally different from Naruto, Bleach and FMA. 

So, to my question: Why, oh WHY, didn't the main character and his 'best friend' just jump up in the first episode?


----------



## lekki (Sep 18, 2005)

Plot-no-jutsu is such a strong jutsu that it affects many different mangas whenever used making it impossible for common sense to ever prevail


----------



## blind51de (Sep 19, 2005)

T_T

T_T

T_T

214 better be... like... the most detailed and wicked-fucking awesome chapter ever.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 19, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> T_T
> 
> T_T
> 
> ...



Or it can be a random fanasty by Kei......


----------



## Kepa (Sep 22, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> Two-one-fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Link removed
> LINK!!


bleh, RAW....I'm downing too much RAWs lately, I used to patiently wait for releases


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 22, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> bleh, RAW....I'm downing too much RAWs lately, I used to patiently wait for releases


Yeah, but to be fair the visual narative pretty much carries it at the moment. There has been very little script to speak of in the last few chapters.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Sep 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm so glad that Izumi got back up! I really like him. But this just means he has the chance of dying again. He would definitely survive if he kept sitting on the curb. =P




There's so little dialogue in Chapter 214 that I'm able to translate it for you guys... haha


Page 4:
*Alien:* You bastard!!

Page 6: 
*Inaba:* Go!! Go!! Go!!
*Inaba:* Alright
*Inaba:* GO
*Kurono:* Just a little more... Tae-chan... just a little more

Page 7: 
*Alien:* (laughing)

Page 10:
*Passenger 1:* (screaming)
*Passenger 2:* (screaming)

Page 11: 
*Inaba:* Ku....
*Inaba:* Ro.... No....

Page 12:
*Kurono:* Just a little more... Just a little more...



Note: Kurono keeps saying "ato sukoshi" which is literally _after a little_ or _a little remains_. I decided to translate it as _just a little more_ because I felt it sounds best.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 29, 2005)

215 raw.

Speak up, guys.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 29, 2005)

^thankyou ghandi, man what an awesome chapter, can't wait for a translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Finally they got that bastard, Ive been waiting for that for a while now. Guess Kei and Izumi realize they might need eachother to survive against some of the worst guys coming up. Maybe Izumi will start training with the rest of them. And Im sure Inaba will. Man that gave me a bit of a scare there when Gantz didnt teleport them initiallly. But hes taken a while before, I guess I was just thinking since someone mentioned how the timer shutoff and they werent hidden that maybe there was a problem. Hopefully he still tallies. Good CG is still alive, but what about the psychic? Somones gotta bring back Sakurai IMO and he should be the one to do it.
Well cant wait till next chapter for the point tallies


----------



## Kepa (Sep 29, 2005)

215... I'm getting spoiled 
anyway, Izumi and kurono working together....what a great sight


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 29, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> ^thankyou ghandi, man what an awesome chapter, can't wait for a translation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 215_ 



 It looked to me like Izumi took the kill - he decapitated Shen while Kei disembowelled him, so presumably Izumi gets the points. He must have over 100 points; what is he going to do with them?

Surely he?ll go for the powerful weapon; he isn?t a sentimental kind of guy, to bring someone else back from the dead.   





*Spoiler*: _ahahaha_ 



So *there's* that freeking panda


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 29, 2005)

Its been awhile.  I missed a few chapters, I'll have to catch up.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 29, 2005)

^^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn I guess youre right. I was hoping Kei killed him so he could bring back two people. Damn Izumi. Lol who put the panda in the suit? Did Izumi help it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 29, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> ^^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The panda was in the suit at the begining, remember? I wonder if it got any points. I mean... what is it that pandas do? Eata bambo? Man, imagine how much bamboo it could eat with the suit on...


----------



## lekki (Sep 29, 2005)

Man, I can't wait to see the panda in the suit.

Thanks Yoshi


----------



## blind51de (Sep 29, 2005)

If Kurono somehow ends up with 99 points, I am going to laugh so hard.

Guiltily, of course.


----------



## lekki (Sep 30, 2005)

Man, if they don't *ALL *have 99 points, something went seriously wrong


----------



## Kepa (Sep 30, 2005)

something did go wrong...the were visible. I wonder how it's gonna affect their lives


----------



## lekki (Oct 1, 2005)

Not in the slightest because there wasn't a tv crew if I remember correctly.

*Spoiler*: _215_ 



The end of 215 didn't look too good though, not enough people were in the room at the end. I mean, why was the old man dead?




On a sidenote:
What exactly is an idol in Japan? And what do they do?


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 1, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Not in the slightest because there wasn't a tv crew if I remember correctly.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _215_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _215_ 



Look again. Izumi isnt there either; they havent finnished teleporting. Take deep breaths and _wait_ 

Chapter 209, page 1; There's a TV crew right there, and you can just about spot them in the second to last page of 215. He was right; this is big. It's going to effect their lives. Gantz has 'come out'. 

So what do we think is going to happen? War, Genocide, Mass Gantz recruitment, Gantz warriors as idols, or will gantz just erase the memories of all observers? Does he have the power to do that? Would Gantz mess it up?




Idols? Celebreties. _Worshiped_ celebreties.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 2, 2005)

Does anyone here know where to get the Gantz Manual? I saw on Manganews that Shocwave is working on it, but the BT links on their site don't work. It sounds pretty interesting because it has stuff from the anime and the manga in it. I hear they have stat charts and mini bios in it.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the link, but it looks like IRC and I aren't getting along right now. It won't even connect for me...

悲しい～。。。

EDIT: Where have you been, Nyarlathotep? I haven't seen you on the forums for like a year...


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 2, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, but it looks like IRC and I aren't getting along right now. It won't even connect for me...
> 
> 悲しい~。。


Give me a minute to upload it.



> EDIT: Where have you been, Nyarlathotep? I haven't seen you on the forums for like a year...


Here and there, these last 2 months in school have been hell, but now that the finals are over, I'll probably be showing up around here more often.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 2, 2005)

Any chance you'll be returning to the mod lounge, Nyarlathotep? You may not know me, but people like Dani (KnK) miss ya. 

Also, we all saw your convo with Dom that got posted on Megatokyo...if that was you. O_o

On-topic: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chapter. I'm glad the arc is finally over. Now, hopefully, Kei didn't just get robbed of majority of the points because Izumi finished him off. =/

Hoi Hoi!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 2, 2005)

OMG Thank you so much!!! This manual is really cool. ^_^_^_^


----------



## Kefka (Oct 3, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> So what do we think is going to happen? War, Genocide, Mass Gantz recruitment, Gantz warriors as idols, or will gantz just erase the memories of all observers? Does he have the power to do that? Would Gantz mess it up?



Remember what happened when Tae took a photo...there's going to be a massacre soon.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 3, 2005)

I thought she became a target because Kei was touching her when he was being transferred... No? I don't really remember. Anyway, if you remember about the film, Tae and Reika went to destroy it but nothing happened afterwards. 

--

The complete Gantz Manual is amazing. Every single character has a name.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 4, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Remember what happened when Tae took a photo...there's going to be a massacre soon.


 I think Kei would commit sepuku before doing that. It would be the Kei vs Izumi show-down, with vampires thrown in for good measure. 



			
				YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I thought she became a target because Kei was touching her when he was being transferred... No? I don't really remember. Anyway, if you remember about the film, Tae and Reika went to destroy it but nothing happened afterwards.
> 
> --
> 
> The complete Gantz Manual is amazing. Every single character has a name.


No, she became a target because one of the rapist dudes was playing with his frequency and became visible at the same moment she was taking a photograph. She didnt realise it, she caught a Gantz hunter on film. You're right though. This time loads of people have seen the hunters and caught them on film.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 4, 2005)

Nyarlathotep was asking me about the stat graphs for the Gantzers which appear in the manga half of the Gantz Manual, so I decided to post them all here. The more important characters have their own goofy stat that isn't supposed to be taken seriously. A lot of them are quite funny. Some will be hard to translate for me because they are written in all hiragana which makes it a little difficult to get the real meaning. So here they are:

I'm not done yet! I have to stop for now, but I'll be back to add more stuff.

*Kurono Kei*
Gantz Nicknames: Kurono, Pashiri, Loser, Kurono-kun* 
Bonus Stat: unknown portion = 5 

*Katou Masaru* 
Gantz Nickname: Katou-cha (laugh)
Bonus Stat: A boy of true spirit = 5

*Kishimoto Kei* 
Gantz Nickname: Huge Breasts
Bonus Stat: Boobs = 6

*Nishi Jouichirou* 
Gantz Nickname: Nishi-kun
Bonus Stat: Cowardice/Meanness/Unfairness = 6

*Houjou Masanobu*
Gantz Nickname: Homo
Bonus Stat: Fondness for women = 0

*Suzumura Sadayo* 
Gantz Nickname: Sadako _(the girl from The Ring)_
Bonus Stat: Ability to be covered in hair = 5

*Sakuraoka Sei* 
Gantz Nickname: Beauty
Bonus Stat: Indecency = 5

*Izumi Shion* 
Gantz Nickname: Izumi-kun
Bonus Stat: Cool-Headedness = 5

*Kaze Daizaemon*
Gantz Nickname: Countryside General
Bonus Stat: Fighting spirit = 6

*Sakurai Hiroto* 
Gantz Nickname: Cherry
Bonus Stat: Virgin = 5

*Sakata Kenzou* 
Gantz Nickname: Moron
Bonus Stat: Nosebleeds = 5

*Suzuki Yoshikazu* 
Gantz Nickname: Baldy
Bonus Stat: Consideration/Sympathy = 5

*Reika* 
Gantz Nickname: Kurono's #1 Fan
Bonus Stat: Cuteness = 5

*Inaba Kouki* 
Gantz Nickname: Inaba
Bonus Stat: Ability to not stand out = 5

*Hoi-Hoi* 
Gantz Nickname: Hoi-Hoi
Bonus Stat: Fondness for Izumi = 5

Five is the max number in the diagrams, but for added humor some have been given sixes


----------



## Kefka (Oct 5, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> I think Kei would commit sepuku before doing that. It would be the Kei vs Izumi show-down, with vampires thrown in for good measure.



Really? He would lose all his points if those people didn't die, therefore being unable to revive Tae...and it's not like he has to do it....Izumi will kill them all.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 5, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Really? He would lose all his points if those people didn't die, therefore being unable to revive Tae...and it's not like he has to do it....Izumi will kill them all.


You're saying Kei would stand by while Izumi commits another genocide. I'm saying he wouldn?t; he'd fight him. Further more, I'm saying he would sacrifice his own life before he would kill innocent human beings. We've seen a character development in Kurono; he used to be uncaring and insensitive where as now he's becoming more and more responsible and big hearted. Part of this development is empahy, feeling for others and seeing things from their perspective. This is why I think he understands that killing a load of people, even to resurect Tae, is selfish and wrong.  Commiting genocide would go against all that character development. I'd be very suprised if that happened.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 5, 2005)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> You're saying Kei would stand by while Izumi commits another genocide. I'm saying he wouldn’t; he'd fight him. Further more, I'm saying he would sacrifice his own life before he would kill innocent human beings. We've seen a character development in Kurono; he used to be uncaring and insensitive where as now he's becoming more and more responsible and big hearted. Commiting genocide would go against all that character development. I'd be very suprised if that happened.



Well, he killed a "human being" while defending Tae when she was the target.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 5, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Well, he killed a "human being" while defending Tae when she was the target.


I said "*innocent* human beings". That guy was a rapist and was trying to kill Tae at the time. Do you see the difference? Kei killed Izumi too. Remember that? Izumi wasn't innocent either; he had just killed nearly 400 people.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 5, 2005)

Let's just wait and see....

And Kei didn't kill Izumi because he had kill 400 people, but because he was going to kill Tae.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 5, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> And Kei didn't kill Izumi because he had kill 400 people, but because he was going to kill Tae.


Hmm? We know that. But Tae wasn?t the *only* reason Kei was pissed with Izumi, was it? You're suggesting that the genocide committed by Izumi was, to Kei, a small matter that he would consider neither here nor there? That Kei would just shrug it off? As I remember it Kei was pretty furious with Izumi about the whole thing. I do not think Kei would let Izumi get away with it again.


> Let's just wait and see....


Ummm. Yeah. Dont have much of an choice there.

My theory is that Gantz isn?t just a random Geek with high tech toys, out for his own enjoyment; That Gantz actually exists for the protection of mankind. Gantz gets people killed, sure, but that's tough love. Gantz needs warriors. The reason they aren't briefed is because a) Gantz is a n00b at human-computer interaction and b) Gantz needs warriors with the ability to survive on their own initiative.  

My feeling is that Gantz doesn't actively set out to destroy human life, but to protect the masses. I don?t think Gantz will have the hunters kill hundreds of people. Anyway, that would be futile. By now the invasion of the Oni aliens is news around the world; kids with mobile phones were sending photos to their mates. Some one would put it up on the internet. There's no logical way that it could possibly be suppressed now. It's _out_.

It's going to be interesting to see how Kei's relationship to Izumi changes after this arc; will they combine forces again, or will their rivalry become even more embittered, now that their strength as hunters is so closely matched.


----------



## blind51de (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the spoil, but I really would've loved you more if you'd've uploaded teh RAW somewhere.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2005)

All Izumi wantz, is a little panda lovin. Cough

Its resurrection time baby: Gantz says: "I'm bringing ya back

*Spoiler*: __ 



psychic boy


, to start your life anew, I got the super light ...
and the right to kill you again if I want ? cause I'm da man
and can drop anyone's kill points to 0 if you piss me off".


----------



## Kefka (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm...there's always a happy ending lately...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad to see that Kaze, Sakata, and the old man survived. I have a good feeling that Inaba's gonna try to fight in the next mission and die. 

If Sakata brings Sakurai back, will he go back to his normal life or will he have to continue in the Gantz missions? The same goes for Katou and Kishimoto. Is there anyone else that Kurono wants to bring back other than Tae? Maybe Sakuraoka?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 6, 2005)

I demand Hoi Hoi x Izumi doujinshi now! >O


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chapter. I'm so very pleased to see Gantz hasn't decided to fuck them over and Sakata actually managed 105 points. 

New chapter will own.


----------



## uglymonkey (Oct 6, 2005)

IF SAKATA BRINGS SAKURAI BACK? ................


*Spoiler*: __ 



what do you mean if? he says he will on the last page after he is shown he has more than 100 points (yay).


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 6, 2005)

I wasnt trying too hard to read the Japanese when I was looking through the chapter the first time. Now that I look at it again, Sakata says: 

"Sakurai o... Sakurai o ikikaerasete kure... "
=
"Sakurai... revive Sakurai then..."​


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry ghandi didnt know u drank alot. Ill rep u once ur reps enabled again. u should join my drunk FC! if you want. ANyway I wonder what Sakurai will be like when he comes back. Will he still be a Gantzer? and what if he loses all memories of being in Gantz and returns to the real world?..lol what if he is reborn as a baby...but I seriously doubt Gantz has that power since when he screwed up with Kishimoto he basically cloned her, and since hes only seen Sakurai at that age I guess he can only bring him back like that.

Well guess we'll know soon enough, just hope it doesnt mean Tae is now a gantzer as well. Speaking of which, if they have a mission to kill the photographers it'll start right after this, like the tae killing mission. What if Gantz says he'll kill the people he just brought back with no points if they dont kill the enemy? cuz he told Kei he had to get 15 points to survive after that mission he got reset to 0. I guess in that case Kei might actually decide to kill innocents...but what if it comes down to kids in the area? damn hope not.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 6, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> sorry ghandi didnt know u drank alot.


 Actually I dont drink that much these days. Im not a student any more  Still enjoy the odd beer with meh mates though. 



> Ill rep u once ur reps enabled again. u should join my drunk FC! if you want.


 Actually I quite like being un-repable. If someone has something to say, they can say it in a post or PM. I agree with what you said though, cheers!



> Well guess we'll know soon enough, just hope it doesnt mean Tae is now a gantzer as well. Speaking of which, if they have a mission to kill the photographers it'll start right after this, like the tae killing mission. What if Gantz says he'll kill the people he just brought back with no points if they dont kill the enemy? cuz he told Kei he had to get 15 points to survive after that mission he got reset to 0. I guess in that case Kei might actually decide to kill innocents...but what if it comes down to kids in the area? damn hope not.


Ieee... it's a worry.


----------



## skethee2 (Oct 7, 2005)

wht the hell is panda doing?
i wish it was dead...totally useless
but cute


----------



## Kefka (Oct 7, 2005)

I want my Sakuraoka back!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 7, 2005)

I want Houjou Masanobu back!


----------



## blind51de (Oct 7, 2005)

I want the dog back! We didn't even see the poor guy die during the Buddhist mission. Probably tried biting a statue's leg or something.


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 9, 2005)

so its there a complet manual scans?


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 9, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> I want the dog back! We didn't even see the poor guy die during the Buddhist mission. Probably tried biting a statue's leg or something.



he was step on  by one of the statue in the anime



YamazakiSusumu thanks


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 9, 2005)

seal_broken said:
			
		

> YamazakiSusumu thanks


You're welcome. Are you updating your website? If you need any help with translations, I can try to help. I'm not that great in Japanese, but I can do a little.


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 9, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> You're welcome. Are you updating your website? If you need any help with translations, I can try to help. I'm not that great in Japanese, but I can do a little.


 thanks well no need for translator for now but if you can write something for the vamp section that would be great and can you email me the manual cause I am on dial up and since you gave me the link I started to download and still nothing so please email it to me by parts 

thanks

seal.broken@gmail.com


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 9, 2005)

translate this please


----------



## lekki (Oct 10, 2005)

How come the panda is so small? I know pandas are bigger than that and I know they can kill people.

And I want a translation if possible. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Multiple winners just like I thought. I wonder how sensei even survived


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 10, 2005)

can someone please ing post a working link of the manual?
that would help a lot 

thanks


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 11, 2005)

^ here u go, this one should stay up alot longer: This thread


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 11, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster thanks a mill


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 13, 2005)

Cheers, DYM. There's a lot of talking in 117. Hopefully the translators will get on the case soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd esiecially like to know what's happening with Izumi; we know he has 126 points but then it goes onto Reika, with 102 points. What did Izumi do with his points? For that matter, what does Rieka do with hers? I dont quite get what's happening around there. The old giza with 100 points too... then there's some ranting. There are so many possible explanations for what they're saying, but I dont want to guess without actually reading a translation.


----------



## tetnubis (Oct 13, 2005)

217 spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



well the numbers they shout out look like the choices they make but nothing really happens. izumi chose 2, then reika chose 3 which is to revive some1 u see the lazer pass the kid and it looks like they are looking at something but nothing happens, then the old man chooses 3 aswell you see the lazer then ....end


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 13, 2005)

tetnubis said:
			
		

> //


Please watch the [spoilers], mate.
[Edited, np ]


----------



## tetnubis (Oct 13, 2005)

yer sorry my bad.


----------



## blind51de (Oct 13, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In other words, Izumi's getting the well-needed superweapon for the Vampire hunt to come. And it seems the revivees have all their memories from the time of death, since Cherry was talking about the Oni Alien who pwned his ass. And Reika is a standup fucking gal for using her 100 points to revive Tae-chan, I'm guessing the laser was pointing "outside" to revive her because she isn't really a hunter, so... another plothole! And BTW, the old man I think asked Kurono who HE wanted to bring back as the leader, and Kei told him to bring Katou back. THAT no doubt is who's beaming back in on the last page.




And jeez! Pandahumping one chapter. Shonen ai the next.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 13, 2005)

^wow thx for the info. Thats awesome. I kind of thought that was happening, but wasnt sure. If thats so then what will kei use his points for? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think he has 200 since Izumi only got 126 somehow that oniboss kill mustve gone to Kei. I guess he'll wish back Kishimoto, and maybe Laura Croft chick? or will he go for the weapon? maybe he has sympathy for the kid who wrote the website tho I hope not since hed have to get 100 again anyway, but he also might be more useful than anyone else. Maybe he'll request a weapon, damn so many possibilities. I think Countryside general will wish the kid out of there if possible. Awesome that they keep their memories.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 13, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Very good chapter. I always liked the points chapters, but this one has been the best. Sakurai is back with his suit on and his memory. Reika has indeed brought Tae back. She's so nice. ing Watch the trick be that it didn't work cause she's not a Gantzer... meaning Reika's points went to waste and then she'll die in the next mission when she could've just saved herself. I'll surely cry if that happens lol. Yoshikazu is reviving Katou even though he's never met. What a nice guy. ing
Well, I'm sure Kurono will bring back Kishimoto and now he'll be the happiest person in the world. I wonder what Daizaemon will do with his points since I'm sure he's way over 100 since even Reika and Yoshikazu made 100. Maybe he'll be able to relieve the little kid of his Gantz duties. That would be touching. ing




*sigh* <3 Gantz

EDIT: I think it says that there won't be a chapter next week. 
Zannen desu nee...


----------



## Kefka (Oct 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does Sakata need 101 points? He got 5 but needs 96...


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 14, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Sakata need 101 points? He got 5 but needs 96...


it would appear that once you revive someone, the points increase by one. so next time in order to get the menu and revive someone or choose to be freed you need 101 points instead of 100. Gantz is making it harder once you chooce from the menu.

is 217 the latest gantz chapter? any translation?


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 15, 2005)

I just read up 2   216  I wonder why Gantz brought some of them back from the dead?

If you reach 100 points you must autosurvive the mission.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 15, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> I just read up 2   216  I wonder why Gantz brought some of them back from the dead?
> 
> If you reach 100 points you must autosurvive the mission.


The reason Sakata, Old Man, and Kaze came back to the room is because they weren't dead yet. They were dying, but not dead. The same thing happened to Kurono during the Buddha mission. He would've died eventually if Katou hadn't ended the mission.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 15, 2005)

> it would appear that once you revive someone, the points increase by one. so next time in order to get the menu and revive someone or choose to be freed you need 101 points instead of 100. Gantz is making it harder once you chooce from the menu.



I thought so, too. But...Reika has 2 points and needs 98, so that's not it.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 15, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> I thought so, too. But...Reika has 2 points and needs 98, so that's not it.




I think it depends on the choice you make. If you choose #2 you still need 100 next time, but if you revive someone you need 101 points. Or maybe Gantz is playing his game.  Give the dudes 101 points and the girls 100. Or maybe depending if you revive a strong person, then the points increase, but if you revive a weak person, the points dont...


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 15, 2005)

Gantz is just a n00b - awesomely powerful but ultimately just a dumb script kiddie. It wouldn't be the first time he screwed up. 

That's what I'm thinking anyway


----------



## lekki (Oct 16, 2005)

Before I get into 217, in 216, what the hell was Sakata talking about?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was he wishing for himself back or what?Or is Cherry also called Sakata?


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 16, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Before I get into 217, in 216, what the hell was Sakata talking about?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


No, Cherry's name is Sakurai, but he obviously talking about him since: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's revived...


----------



## tetnubis (Oct 16, 2005)

yer it was a translation error, 

NarutoFever 217 edited by me a couple of days ago.


----------



## lekki (Oct 17, 2005)

Another question then, how is he even alive after taking a hit like that?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 17, 2005)

Kei is reviving the dude that got killed in the very beginning, the kid that was killing by those bird robots or some shit. But the old man wants to revive him so Kei wont waste his points. Still this doesnt seem right, because i dont remeber if the old man has him in his memories.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 17, 2005)

lol... the old man is reviving Katou and he is in GANTZ's memories, that's what matters.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah but the thing is, the person you revive has to be in your memories, at least thats what option 3 means.

Oh i beleive we will be seeing some sex scenes in the next chapters hehe


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2005)

It would be interesting if Kei actually took option 1, but I see him using his points to bring back as many people as he can. Gantz is all he's good at anyway. Kei clearly has over 200 points, since he was so close to 100 anyway and always gets the most points. He slaughtered the grunt demons and took out at least two of the mid-level and seems to have gotten the points for the boss.

Would his memories even be erased now? After all they've sort of gone public, so I'm not sure how it would work, what with all the witnesses to his heroics.

Little weird to see Izumi storing his points. He's such a Jerk I would expect him just to take the weapon, not save them for someone else who dies.


----------



## lekki (Oct 17, 2005)

Why the hell are they all wishing people back though? The old dude should just leave and live out his last days.

Although I can see ow this would be a lot more fun


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 17, 2005)

The old man is having fun, he already died once. Now he wants to go on the Gantz adventures and kill people.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 17, 2005)

The person to be revived has to be in Gantz's memories, not yours.

Remember when Kei discovered that and told Gantz to show him his (Gantz's) memory to see if Tae was in there.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm thinking the little kid is going to go home _in suit_ and get beaten by the dude who killed him for running away. Then he's going to do a little spanking of his own.


----------



## ff7799 (Oct 17, 2005)

[Eclipse] Shakugan no Shana Special (h264)

for anyone that cares you can download my version of 217 here.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so looking forward to seeing Inaba's points.

Sakata: 105
Izumi: 126
Reika: 102
Old Man: 100
Inaba: 4


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Izumi chose the Super Weapon. You can see that he picked option 2, but he tells Gantz to have it ready by the next mission.

Anyway, I'm sure if Kei has over 200 points, he'll use the first batch to revive Kishimoto and the second to get the super weapon so he can assure the safety of his friends in the upcoming missions. 

I wonder if you could use your points on someone else? If Gantz allows it, we know that Kaze will wish for Baby Genius to be wished out of the game.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he said that he'd choose later, but that the super weapon was tempting.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

He said Sakata should of gone with the weapon because it's tempting - that he had wasted his points bring Sakurai back.

He tells Gantz #2 and to have it ready by the next mission. Well, unless everyone on this board is wrong: 

En-ju

I got my info there. =/

Can you show me proof?


----------



## Kefka (Oct 17, 2005)

He chose #2, you can see the number "1" of 126 disappearing and you can see the points he needs to reach 100 again: 74.


----------



## seal_broken (Oct 17, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> You're welcome. Are you updating your website? If you need any help with translations, I can try to help. I'm not that great in Japanese, but I can do a little.



well I need help with this


----------



## ff7799 (Oct 18, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> He chose #2, you can see the number "1" of 126 disappearing and you can see the points he needs to reach 100 again: 74.




Indeed he did select the second choice and then said he'd take it at the next mission, the thing that threw me off was the 74 point thing. I still played it safe with him choosing to wait until the next mission and saying he wanted the second weapon. That was the only puzzling piece.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 18, 2005)

No Gantz this week...


----------



## Kepa (Oct 18, 2005)

well read 217...seems like there's a nice reunion in the gantz appartment...
wonder what izumi will pick? I'm sure he won't choose option number 1, but who knows...perhaps he'll revive an old buddy himself?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 18, 2005)

^Izumi picked #2. =/


----------



## ff7799 (Oct 18, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^Izumi picked #2. =/




yeah it clearly says number 2 and to have it ready by the next mission. Kei might actually leave though, either that or he will revive Kishimoto and then pick a strong weapon, I do think he has like 200 points.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Oct 18, 2005)

Bah can someone upload a subbed version of 216? Appreciated


----------



## Kepa (Oct 19, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^Izumi picked #2. =/


eh? well I read the FF7799 scanslation, and there he says "I'll choose later, save it for the next mission"



and eh, who else can kurono still revive? I doubt he'll actually choose his freedom and go live with tai, so a super-?ber-weapon perhaps ^_^


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 19, 2005)

Izumi says "Niban da!!" which translates exactly to "The second!!" He's obviously talking about the second option. I don't know how those translators could've messed something up so bad.... unless they are just guessing what is being said and filling in the spaces. -_-


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one's excited about Masaru Katou's return?


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 19, 2005)

^I cant wait either, thats why Im inpatient for 218. This is really gonna make things interesting. I wonder how Izumi will react, since he and kei's personality already clash. Actually since kuruno is so different now I wonder how everything is going to be altogether this time.


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 19, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Actually since kuruno is so different now I wonder how everything is going to be altogether this time.


Perhaps 'Titz' will start to like him. Between Titz, Lara Croft and Rieka, he'll have quite a little harem going on. That's right, guys; you heard it here first. Gantz is going to turn into Ichigo100% any time soon :


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 19, 2005)

^lol, when one tenchi type series ends another takes its place.


----------



## Kefka (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm....no Gantz this week either?


----------



## blind51de (Oct 27, 2005)

It's delayed another week.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 27, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> It's delayed another week.


bleh, someone should die for this...
human sacrifices !!!​


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 28, 2005)

wow, he sure knows how to make a cliffhanger hang there.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 28, 2005)

Freaking sweet chapter. This is what ive been waiting for since the tragedy with the 'buddha' statue's. I thought the mangaka was on crack for a while but this just makes me love him more.



Pretty good quality and accurate translation.


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm still on the 'buddha' statue' parts............anyways anyone know where I can get cahpters 83 and on? I could only find up to 82 on Omanga.


----------



## ff7799 (Nov 2, 2005)

when does gantz 218 come out.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 2, 2005)

> when does gantz 218 come out.


It should be out sometime today and if it does not show up by thur. it's safe to guess no gantz chapter this week either:sad


----------



## Crowe (Nov 2, 2005)

From 185 - 197:
Link removed

Online (with very slow download links) 00 - 213:
Link removed

Register + need some points:
Link removed

Register: 
Link removed


----------



## ff7799 (Nov 2, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> It should be out sometime today and if it does not show up by thur. it's safe to guess no gantz chapter this week either:sad




Wahh, I hope it comes out asap, I can't wait to see how the next chapter goes.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 2, 2005)

Where can i find 214 and + plz?


----------



## ff7799 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Where can i find 214 and + plz?




Were less makeup


----------



## blind51de (Nov 2, 2005)

Were less makeup

AND I WANT 218! NOW!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2005)

*Apparently,* no Gantz this week either. 

Three week wait now.....

Jeez.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 2, 2005)

Learn to register at one of the other links listed.

Or get IRC, kid.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 2, 2005)

I suppose ur trying to help... but just to let you know that ur not

or are there no sites ?         thanx,  greatly appreciated


----------



## blind51de (Nov 2, 2005)

Moving on to more 218 bitching...

YOU HAVE JUST BEEN KILLED AND BEAMED INTO THE GANTZ ROOM, YOUR TARGET IS;

*Oku Alien: 

Likes: Hot busty women & bishonen anti-heroes 
Delaying manga chapters 
Dislikes: Anybody who says that Gantz has plotholes 
Tekken & Soul Calibur 
Favorite Phrase: "No new Gantz this week!!!" *


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2005)

Haha, I just read that an hour ago.

After every raw, I always read the ShocWave forum comments. XD


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 3, 2005)

jeez another week without gantz. What the hell happened to the mangaka? he go on extended vacation or something?


----------



## blind51de (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the sheer awesomeness of Katou's return broke his photoshop, several times.


----------



## syrin (Nov 3, 2005)

damnit, getting withdrawls, "must..... have... Gantz...." *starts to spasm*
Sigh, and i only read 217 a few days ago. Reading it all in such a short time and then suddenly stopping sucks =/
ah well lets just hope its one kick ass chapter


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 3, 2005)

got bored in fluid mechanics class with the Navius stokes equation (sp?) anyway I drew this..not sure how big it will come out. ANd Ill probably have to do a transcription to make it readable


Edit: typed in the wording this time.

As for whats going on each panel...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 panel 1: everyone waiting happily. Inaba bottom left, Kei behind him, old man kneeling above him. Countryside Gen above him on gantz door with baby on his right and panda on his left. Next to Panda is Izumi, below Izumi is Reika with breasts protruding, below her Cherry with a sign pointing to Sakata saying w/ stupid.

Apparently Gantz brought cherry back with a lightup suit that has words appear every now and then like Gantz's orb

panel 2: 1 week later, Countryside Gen is changing the baby's diapers as he cries. Old man is sleep on the floor. Kei brought out the car from the dino mission to rest in. Gantz is fondling Reika. Inaba looks up thinking nice idea. And Izumi makes the assertion that it takes Gantz longer to bring back people based on how long ago they died.

panel 3: Panda is molesting Izumi. Countryside Gen is cradling the sleeping baby and tells them to keep it down. The old man is on the ground with his head blocking Gantz's restoration beam, and Reika checks his pulse, finding it dead. Inaba is reaching for the bottle of Viagra that fell out of the old man's pocket. Kei has on headphones and is singing while being reckless with the car. Cherry and his master still look on happily as Cherry's sign changes directions.

panel 4: Izumi has decapitated the panda and is now eating his remains while lounging on Gantz's weapon's door. Inaba is having sex with Reika atop the old man's grave, as Baby looks on in horror. Kei has runover Cherry accidentally and Sakata uses the Force to push him out of the car in anger. Countryside Gen is lounging in an effiminate pose as he observes Katou is back from the waist down and taking a piss in the room.

panel 5: Inaba, Cherry, The old man and baby all have graves, while Panda's head is on a wall plaque. Izumi sits full in one corner ready to go home now that the doors are unlocked. Kei and Sakata are engaged in a Jedi battle of epic proportions as Sakata attempts to Force pull Gantz into Kei's back. Katou is back as Reika whorishly looks on in affection. Countryside Gen proceeds to choke the life out of Katou for being the reason why he and baby havent eaten in a month and why baby died.

panel 6: Graves for everybody with reasoning for their death. Only Izumi, Kei, Reika and Countryside Gen made it out alive. But Reika dies later for obvious reasons anyway.




and thats the end of Gantz, ch 218.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 3, 2005)

.Um not sure how far gantz is right now, but I'm at the part where the fight the Uber STRONGEST creature in gantz of all time!!!

-Ahem! anyway, does anyone else think that gantz is although very slowly, moving completly toward a sci-fi kind of galactical battle for earth... and that gantz just might be the left over technology(semi race) that was the instigator of this galactical battle... for earth.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Nov 3, 2005)

Noooo....I caught up with Gantz! I hate being able to read tons of a series at once and then having to start waiting weekly for it, doubly so for Gantz since I wanna know what happens with Tae and Kato, and whether Kishimoto can come back as well.

Anywho, the latest battle was just insane. That lightning Oni dude was incrediable... in fact all of the "boss" fights were something else this time around. 
I was really on the edge of my seat the whole time as well, since for the first time in the series it ended up that everyone was an interesting character, with all the nameless losers being killed very early. The exception being Inaba since he's a useless cowardly bastard. Izumi's an ass hole too but he's an badass entertaining bastard at least.

Damnit...must ...read ...more!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, I am a bit behind.  Well, I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I had just finished reading the latest chapter yesterday, man that pretty much made my day! That battle was pretty damn intense, and although I like the darkness of the manga and how people actually die, the warm part at the end of 217 was put in at the right time, so cool.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 5, 2005)

I guess no one could read my crappy drawings for 218 above. It makes HxH look like a work of art even when Togashi is sick.


----------



## Gandhi (Nov 7, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> I guess no one could read my crappy drawings for 218 above. It makes HxH look like a work of art even when Togashi is sick.


Yea, thanks for that DrunkyYosh.

I was thinking of doing a Gantz filler meself, actually, to tide us over. 


*Spoiler*: _Some things I've drawn_ 




Here's a completely un-related comic I drew.




This is actually a comic version of a thread on another forum I visit. I turned all the posters into aliens from Star Wars, and set it in the Cantina in Mos Eisley. Just a bit o' random fun.


Ninja summoning a lynx
A page from my sketchpad/journal


----------



## blind51de (Nov 7, 2005)

10 mroe days until we get Katou back.

Or rather, 10 more days until we find out Oku wants another week off.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the translation teams are the ones that are taking weeks off...


----------



## Gandhi (Nov 10, 2005)

The raws for this week are out and there's no Gantz to be seen. Any one know what the story is?


----------



## blind51de (Nov 10, 2005)

It iwlll be out next week.

<_<
>_>

IT WILL BE OUT. NEXT. WEEK.


----------



## Gandhi (Nov 11, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> It iwlll be out next week.
> 
> <_<
> >_>
> ...



Keep saying that. It will ease our pain.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 11, 2005)

since its been almost a month since the last chapter can their be a possibility of a double chapter or a extended chapter.  It takes fma a month for a release and it is like 50 pages long.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 12, 2005)

wat is da latest chapter anywayz?


----------



## blind51de (Nov 14, 2005)

It wlll be out in 3 days or so.

<_<
>_>

IT WILL BE OUT. IN 3 DAYS OR SO.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 15, 2005)

^Agreed. still wonder what could be causing such a huge delay.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 16, 2005)

218 is NOT out, but it's close. 
Leaked preview pics, though...

Link removed 
Link removed


----------



## blind51de (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm just checking the RAW out, and... well... didn't Katou's last fight go a lot differently than that flashback was? With the glasses-guy-hybrid mutating or something? Weird... I guess Oku had to spend over a month forgetting his old story. lol.
And XD @ Gantz calling the guy "Muscle Rider". I hope he frees Pudding Boy with his 100 points.
But damn... we did not have to wait this long for this... but KATOU'S BACK. KATOU'S FUCKING BACK. T_T


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Nov 17, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> I'm just checking the RAW out, and... well... didn't Katou's last fight go a lot differently than that flashback was? With the glasses-guy-hybrid mutating or something? Weird... I guess Oku had to spend over a month forgetting his old story. lol.
> And XD @ Gantz calling the guy "Muscle Rider". I hope he frees Pudding Boy with his 100 points.
> But damn... we did not have to wait this long for this... but KATOU'S BACK. KATOU'S FUCKING BACK. T_T


The flashback only showed to right before Katou lost his arm, then he gets teleported to the room. It's just Gantz playing by his own rules (how uncharacteristic of him).

Anyway, it seems that Kaze asked Kei who else he wanted to revive in the last page, geez, they'll end up reviving the whole Buddha mission team the way they're going.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 17, 2005)

KATOU WON'T DIE BEEYATCHES!!! lol


----------



## Kefka (Nov 17, 2005)

^^ And the Y-Gun is back!


----------



## Wrath (Nov 18, 2005)

> I'm just checking the RAW out, and... well... didn't Katou's last fight go a lot differently than that flashback was? With the glasses-guy-hybrid mutating or something? Weird... I guess Oku had to spend over a month forgetting his old story. lol.


If you actually check the original chapter, it's exactly what happens except drawn from a different perspective.


----------



## seal_broken (Nov 19, 2005)

This is Ver. 1.5 
Changes: 
fix errors on text 
better quality 

here ver. 1.5

enjoy


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably going to bring back Kishimoto next....

Should be quite interesting how thiings play out after that.


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2005)

Gantz 219 out at  
 [link]

[spoiler]Is it me? Or does that look at like Nishi(my favorite Gantz character... well him and the "countryside general")?[/spoiler]


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 21, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Gantz 219 out at
> [link]
> 
> [spoiler]Is it me? Or does that look at like Nishi(my favorite Gantz character... well him and the "countryside general")?[/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gandhi (Nov 21, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Gantz 219 out at
> [link]
> 
> [spoiler]Is it me? Or does that look at like Nishi(my favorite Gantz character... well him and the "countryside general")?[/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rashani (Nov 21, 2005)

Uhhh, 218, not 219.  But thanks for linking it. Just released it like 30 minutes ago and you beat me to posting it.


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 22, 2005)

Kei probably resurrected Nishi for several reasons:

1. He wants answers. Nishi made that website, 'member? Nishi might know more about what's going on than the rest of them (and might know Isuzu as well).

2. He kinda-sorta feels sad for him. Nishi died a painful and slow death compared to the quick they-probably-couldn't-feel-it demises of other characters, and his was on account of an idiot Gantzer who killed his suit. Also he had 90 points and was close to freedom, and was crying for his mother. He was an ass, but he earned Kurono's sympathy.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 22, 2005)

I think it's that Kurono is making the decision as a leader, rather than a person. You can see the pressure of choosing who lives is getting to him, and then on page 15 he realises that he has to be a leader.

Personally I think it's mostly because - of the important characters - Nishi died first.


----------



## pwned hokage (Nov 22, 2005)

well this was unexpected to say the least...

*Spoiler*: __ 



but this just makes the choice between lara croft-lady and Kishimoto even harder doesnt it :\




but Im already looking forward to Izumi vs Katou


----------



## Gandhi (Nov 22, 2005)

I suppose Kurono might consider he owes his life to Nishi in some way, and is actually gratefull to the little bugger, but it's time to show him the error of his ways; Team work > last man standing.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Kei probably resurrected Nishi for several reasons:
> 
> 1. He wants answers. Nishi made that website, 'member? Nishi might know more about what's going on than the rest of them (and might know Isuzu as well).
> 
> 2. He kinda-sorta feels sad for him. Nishi died a painful and slow death compared to the quick they-probably-couldn't-feel-it demises of other characters, and his was on account of an idiot Gantzer who killed his suit. Also he had 90 points and was close to freedom, and was crying for his mother. He was an ass, but he earned Kurono's sympathy.



Kurono hasnt used his points yet, it was the countryside general that used his points to resurrect Nishi.


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 23, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Kurono hasnt used his points yet, it was the countryside general that used his points to resurrect Nishi.



You know what would be funny? If Kurono used his points to free himself.  

Kurono: "Thanks everyone for reviving the people I cared about"

Muscle Rider: "Your the leader, we'll follow you to the end"

Rei: "I love Kei, I just want you to be happy while we fight these monsters together"

Kurono: "Hey Gantz with my points... I wish to be free! Peace biatches!" *Chuckles and thinks to himself* ("Woohoo can't wait to go home, that Tae-chan sure could suck a di**"!"


----------



## blind51de (Nov 23, 2005)

...

NISHI?!

...

He's useless. All he ever does are cowardly stealth kills. Against the weakest aliens, no doubt. He'd get killed by the Onis in SECONDS. He has no place on this elite team.

But... fuck, whatever.


----------



## Codde (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sure that he's faced some stronger aliens in the past, he was already close to getting released if I recall correctly. He's not exactly useless.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Nov 23, 2005)

Bah, damn Nishi was a pain in the ass. I cant really see what use he will be since he was such a coward and enjoyed getting people killed. Plus I doubt he knows anything more then the Kei does now. Ah well, hopefully this will be justified.

Whats the betting Kei will forget all about Hojo and Sadako?


----------



## Wrath (Nov 23, 2005)

Nishi said he'd been in Gantz for a year, so he's probably seen more hunts than anyone else (except maybe Jerksuit Izumi, and he's too much of an asshat to share anything anyway). But I really don't think Kurono was reviving him because of that.


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 24, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Kurono hasnt used his points yet, it was the countryside general that used his points to resurrect Nishi.



Eh? I thought that he convinced Kaze to resurrect Nishi... thus reviving him by proxy.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 24, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Eh? I thought that he convinced Kaze to resurrect Nishi... thus reviving him by proxy.



Exactly, Kurono hasnt used his points yet.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm... well, I would laugh if Kurono had 99 points. He didn't really land any outstanding kills, didn't he? Sure, he had a good fight against the last boss. But Izumi beheaded him while Kurono simply gutted the thing.


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 24, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Hmmm... well, I would laugh if Kurono had 99 points. He didn't really land any outstanding kills, didn't he? Sure, he had a good fight against the last boss. But Izumi beheaded him while Kurono simply gutted the thing.


Kurono should easily get the most points. He killed a gazillion squid dudes and not only did he kill the oni boss with Izumi (not sure where you got only Izumi killing him, it clearly shows both "equally" destroyed him) he also killed one of 3 powerful oni leaders under the oni boss.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn, I should really reread the arc. It was pretty long after all.

Anyway, my reasoning for Nishi being useless is the fact that he _was _a hunter for over a year, yet still didn't get 100 points. 
Cowardly kills, relying on the cloaking, using teammates as bait = Low points given to him, and he didn't even know better.
The ONLY thing he could probably contribute is what Gantz has to do with the "end of the world" he'd mentioned on his site.
Anyway, I hope Nishi gets his face ripped off by a vampire or something. When the time comes.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 25, 2005)

Kurono basically has to have 200 points. Everyone else got 90 or so points (interestingly Izumi got the fewest points out of everyone... ecept Inaba and Sakurai, of course), and Kurono already had 78 points. If, by some small chance, he only got 100 points in this hunt, putting him on 178, then he would definitely get 100 again in the next hunt.

And from a plot-structural point of view, that wouldn't make any sense. The tension created when everyone's points when back to the beginning would be removed.

So he'll have 200+ points. How he'll use them, that's a different matter, and will have to wait a week.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Nov 26, 2005)

lol I just read from chapter 1 to 219 in like 4 days xD

This manga is the shit


----------



## Asmodeus (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, I read in in like...20 hrs, ><, lol. I got hooked on the series by the anime (the uncensored version, ^^. Hey, was it just me, or does the anime have a really good dub?). I do have a theory why he didn't revive Kishimoto or ...umm...Lara there (God damnit can't remember her name...). He's already fallen in love with Tae. See what happened last time he tried to move outside the box with that? It may just be too much to have that many people he has feelings for around at the same time.


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 28, 2005)

Asmodeus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I read in in like...20 hrs, ><, lol. I got hooked on the series by the anime (the uncensored version, ^^. Hey, was it just me, or does the anime have a really good dub?). I do have a theory why he didn't revive Kishimoto or ...umm...Lara there (God damnit can't remember her name...). He's already fallen in love with Tae. See what happened last time he tried to move outside the box with that? It may just be too much to have that many people he has feelings for around at the same time.


I think Kurono will revive them eventually or maybe even use "his" turn" to revive one of them. Plus Kurono should know that by revivng Katou there is no doubt he will revive Kishimoto when he gets a chance too.

I'm thinking Kurono is going to wish for the powerful weapon now that everyone used their wish to bring back his friends.


----------



## Midus (Nov 28, 2005)

220 raw out.

this


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 28, 2005)

damn nice, reps reps

edit: oh shit, kurono has only
*Spoiler*: __ 



 135 points!, what will he do now, what to do, what to do omg such a dilema


----------



## Asmodeus (Nov 28, 2005)

Hmm...well, it seems Nishi does remember Izumi, huh? Dammit, I hope Illuminati hurries up with this one...


----------



## Midus (Nov 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, he actually picks #1. Surprises me...Also pisses me off. Bring back the sext tomb raider look a like first!!!


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Nov 28, 2005)

Well That sucked!!1

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he changes his mind, and doesnt pick 1, Kurono is the soul of this anime, I don see Kato as a leader, Katou and his gangsta gun, he suks . 
Is like Ichigo from Bleach, saying that he will retire and it is up to Ishida and Inoue  ....And why only 135 points, WTF!!, how many he had before this mission??Every1 expected like 200 points and Kishimoto back 



And once more the Mangaka is taking a vacation, so no Gantz till like the 12/15


----------



## blind51de (Nov 28, 2005)

Nope, Kurono has NOT selected yet. Everyone's telling him he can go ahead and leave, because they owe so much to him. 
Kurono has unfinished business. His brother, for one. Or he might res Kishimoto. Or he might get the superweapon to protect the people he's already had rezed.
If he decides to pick #1, he will die and go back to the Gantz room again. I guarantee it.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 28, 2005)

I think kurono should not leave and if he does is a idiot, that is because the vampires know who he is and if he leaves the gantz world w/his memory erased he will get murdered for something he does not even recall.  And besides he still has to bring back his bootycall the lara croft tomb raider chick.


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd think the worst thing Kurono can do at the moment is the leave...

I'm surprised (well not really) that I'm the only one who happens to like Nishi... but then again, I liked Kurono in the beginning while not many people seemed fond of his attitude.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2005)

lol 

You're not alone, Code; I jumped for joy and praised Oku when I saw Nishi. I loved the guy. He was a total asshat, but he was cool. And his revival will certainly spice things up a bit.


----------



## Fire101 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _220_ 



Was it just me, or does it look like Nishi recognizes Izumi on page 9? That probably means Nishi was around while Izumi was goin for 100 points the first time. Guess I gotta wait for the translation




I just noticed something else, before whenever they got points, the big numbers under their name would be the ones from just that fight, and the ones under their picture was the running total, but with the oni fight, they are both the same; like all the points before that mission were erased. Whats up with that?


----------



## starphoenix (Nov 29, 2005)

Nishi might be useless but he has information on Gantz.  Also, he might know which of the people that died are the uber characters to revive.  Tactically, if Kurono picks the powerful weapon it would be better.  Reviving the Lara Croft lookalike and the other completely useless chick would be completely useless.  Have another battle like the previous mission and they would be cannon fodder.  So the team would each have to gain another 100 pts and waste 200 points on reviving them again.


----------



## pwned hokage (Nov 29, 2005)

its inevitable that Kurono is gonna end up again as a Gantz player if he gets out
he's one of the few people that know a lot about the game, and with the vampires' (among them Kurono's brother) threat they would definitely need him


----------



## Sogetsu. (Nov 29, 2005)

zomg I can't believe that he is leaving after his "i am gonna revive everyone" speech. Well obviously he will end up back in gantz so it doesn't really matter. And even if he doesn't come back Izumi and Nishi are enough for me to keep me interested


----------



## Kefka (Nov 29, 2005)

Something similar happened some time ago in Death Note...


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _220_ 



So the vamps know his face and he going to leave GANTZ and be completely powerless?

If he was smart he would have chosen the new weapon and disposed of the blood suckers first with his new badass crew, filled with multiple heavy hitters, and then choose freedom without having to watch his back.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 29, 2005)

So Kurono actually says "I...chi...ba...n..." in the last panel of 220. Does this mean that he's definitely leaving the game now or did he say it too slowly and softly for Gantz to actually register it? I don't think Kurono will actually leave the 'game' unless he's _really_ been thinking and has decided that he doesn't want to revive Sakuraoka and Kishimoto anymore. The next chapter will be interesting, but I think I saw on Ritual Scan Forge that Zetman and Gantz (both from Weekly Young Jump) are taking breaks. I'm not sure if that's what it actually said, though, since it was in French and I just sorta figured it out through it's similarities to Spanish. ^_^;


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for the info yo, reps
so I wonder if he'll have a flashback n change his mind at the last minute or what in this case. Sure hope so...


----------



## Kefka (Dec 15, 2005)

I didn't like ch 221


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 15, 2005)

I can't tell if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



either Tae or Kei recognized each other. That was a very confusing scene. It kinda looked like Kei remembered her and it also looked like Tae was angry after she walked past...


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 15, 2005)

hey can someone put 221 on  http somewhere, like  208 raw ? having a hard time finding it.


----------



## Chi (Dec 15, 2005)

Is it only me, or did Kurono returned to being kinda "bastard" again. His personality changed while he was "playing" Gantz, but now it looks like he's his old self (like at the manga begining)..


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 15, 2005)

^yeah I noticed that too, and its unfortunate, since his character underwent such growth. Does Izumi still go to his school? Them running into eachother could be humorous.
Also guess Katou will finally return to his brother.


----------



## Chi (Dec 15, 2005)

I think that Izumi will just won't pay any attention to Kurono and will go where he was going (like he don't know who Kurono is). And Kurono, watching on walking away Izumi, will get a feeling that he already met this guy before.. And then he maybe will see some other Gantz "players" on the TV (maybe even Izumi), and he will be veeeery suspicious...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 15, 2005)

I dont quite understand how this works...

If Kei didnt recognize Tae, doesnt that mean that ALL of his memories for the last few months have been erased? Afterall meeting Tae had nothing to do with Gantz, did she? Kei met her of his own accord. 
Likewise Tae completely blanked Kei as well. Possibly even more then he did to her, since he stopped and looked at her and she carried on walking right past him.

I was expecting a Death Note style of memory erasing, whereby the specifics of the Death Note were deleted and the gaps were filled in. But it looks like Kei's mind is totally blanked out

So doesnt that mean Kei's life is kinda... completely fucked? He wont remember anything he did for the whole time he was a Gantzer. Surely he will realise something isnt right very very quickly now?

Likewise if Katou ever gets out, he wont remember anything either and so all that stuff about buying the house for him and his bro will be news to him.

Anywho I'm thinking he'll get sucked back in eventualy. At least, I hope so. He's the life and soul of Gantz


----------



## Chi (Dec 16, 2005)

I think ALL memories after his death was erased.
Means from the time he came to Gantz.

It's interesting though.. He died somewhere half year ago, and don't have memories after that accident, but it's already + half year on the calendar.
Isn't he suspicious that he doesn't have memories for the last 6 month..


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Dec 16, 2005)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> I think that Izumi will just won't pay any attention to Kurono and will go where he was going (like he don't know who Kurono is). And Kurono, watching on walking away Izumi, will get a feeling that he already met this guy before.. And then he maybe will see some other Gantz "players" on the TV (maybe even Izumi), and he will be veeeery suspicious...



Nah i think izumi will lure him back in somehow mainly because i think he wants to beat kei in the game because kei has beaten him so many times already and i think eventually he'l want to prove that he's better

well hopefully that's what will happen, because i still want the manga to focus on kei

(oh btw i might need to reread the manga, but does anyone know why keis class was back alive after shorty the alien killed them all? or is that another deliberate thing were not supposed to know?)


----------



## Kefka (Dec 17, 2005)

> (oh btw i might need to reread the manga, but does anyone know why keis class was back alive after shorty the alien killed them all? or is that another deliberate thing were not supposed to know?)



Kei, Tae and Izumi were placed in new, separate classes.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Dec 17, 2005)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Kei, Tae and Izumi were placed in new, separate classes.




Yeh..but i swear his otaku friends were alive again...hmmm yeh i better reread


----------



## blind51de (Dec 17, 2005)

His otaku friends are long dead, killed by the Chibi Alien.

He can't remember his relationship with Tae, thus he can't remember saving her during the massacre at his school, thus he can't remember the massacre.

I think he DOES remember going out with her, since that was completely unrelated to Gantz. Everything beyond that, I don't think he remembers.
The whole "exchanged glances" page, which I really liked BTW, is probably a silent unconscious thing from their erased memories. Kind of like how blank-Izumi always yearned to go back to Gantz.

Anyway, I hope the next chapter doesn't get delayed. I love the in-between-hunts stories as much as the hunts themselves.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 17, 2005)

All i have to say is, this was a bad choice on his part, he just waisted 35 points.

I guess they brought back nishi because after Izumi he is the only one that knows a lot about Gantz. Kei will return no doubt about it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2005)

well, if Kei don't return then 200 chaps with him in head char was a wasted growth, so yeah, but ill expect him back in like 50 chaps minimum, and that sucks. big time. and then there's the deal about Kishimoto, when will she get back ?


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 19, 2005)

just seen chapter 222 and i must admit it was pretty touching.
Katou reuniting with his kid bro...


----------



## yo586 (Dec 20, 2005)

i've read 100 chapters so far. . . thus far it goes: minor backstory, kill the person.  It is a new deus ex machina every time.  I don't mind a Manga that starts slow, but does this thing ever get ANY substance?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2005)

^Gantz always brings out the great plot twists - I'd keep reading.

Well, of course Kurono will come back. He'll most likely...


*Spoiler*: __ 



be killed by the vampires. Remember, his BROTHER is a vampire. There's no way Kurono's out of this story just yet. And just like Izumi, Gantz will bring Kurono back into the game because he is "teh l33t Gantz pwnzor."

For now, we'll just have some chapters where Katou plays leader and they'll probably avoid Kurono for awhile.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2005)

One thing that just came to me is. Kei has a brother who we know is a vampire. I always thought that they would fight. Second thing is the Vampire know what Kei looks like. Dont you think they will come after him. I do belive Kei will get put back into Gantz because I think the Vampires are going to kill him.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 21, 2005)

222 is out ? where? links?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2005)

521'd!


----------



## Chi (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow.. This chapter was something...
I hope Katou won't die anymore..

Funny thing, but i actually still can't fully realize he's alive now..
I mean it was quite a time since then.. So much happened..


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 22, 2005)

awesome chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I always thought it was bad Kurono just forgot about Katou's brother like that. If my best friend died and he was taking care of his little brother singlehandedly Id definately take him in or make sure he got a nice home and wasnt waiting around for his brother to return. Kurono shouldve definately known where katou lived since Kishimoto knew where both of them were at. And Im pretty sure Katou mentioned his brother to him before. Well at least he made up for it by wishing him back. 
Also Reika seems like a good captain, but isnt the team kind of forgetting about Katou? Hopefully he'll provide good support. But what will Nishi and Izumi do? at least they know eachother so if one decides to work with the group maybe the other will be swayed.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Dec 23, 2005)

He HAS to come back, because of the whole thing with his brother

where does everyone get the chapters every week??


----------



## Yagami Raito (Dec 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I definitely don't like seeing Nishi, well.. I suppose I like seeing him, in a way... seeing as how he's bound to cause something to happen. Maybe reveal something new about Gantz, or cause some problems. But, aah.. I'm just worried he'll disrupt the team.

And Kei definitely will be back, he has to come back. This manga is nothing but mediocre without the main character.
I wonder what Kei will do when he sees himself on TV (the vampire slaughter...). And I wonder what others will do when they see him, like his classmates and so on.

I love between-fights-arcs, I hope it'll be a big one now.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 27, 2005)

*GantZ addict*

New..chapter...when *drools*


----------



## gnutte (Jan 3, 2006)

chapter 223 is out Link removed
nice chapter I'd say.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

Good chapter.. I don't know japanese though..


*Spoiler*: __ 



He totaly forgot Izumi.. And looks like Izumi doesn't care about him..
And looks like Kurono not totaly bad like he was before.. That scene at the and made me wonder that.. Can't wait till translation.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 3, 2006)

After seeing this chapter i definetly think that kurono will not be gone for long and will become a gantzer again sooner than later.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2006)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> After seeing this chapter i definetly think that kurono will not be gone for long and will become a gantzer again sooner than later.


agree, i change what i said awhile ago, about that atleast 50 chaps, i say its like 20 chaps max now -_-'' i soo want trans for this chap soon


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Jan 5, 2006)

Good chapter but ...i still want more..i need more gantz >.< 

...and luckily for me the next chapter isn't for like 3 weeks, Great


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 5, 2006)

One thing about the gantz world that is bugging me is what if kurono some how figures out and realizes he was once a gantzer by putting togetheir all the clues he left behind for himself and sees an image of himself as a gantzer on tv or relives his experience in his dreams or something... Will he be killed by gantz or be teleported to the room and become a gantzer again.  Really a person can never forget something just repress it in their subconscious which i think gantz does for them.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Jan 6, 2006)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> One thing about the gantz world that is bugging me is what if kurono some how figures out and realizes he was once a gantzer by putting togetheir all the clues he left behind for himself and sees an image of himself as a gantzer on tv or relives his experience in his dreams or something... Will he be killed by gantz or be teleported to the room and become a gantzer again.  Really a person can never forget something just repress it in their subconscious which i think gantz does for them.



well theres tons of hints about his life that is strange and eventually he'll figure out something is definitly wrong, or someone will help him find out...i.e izumi (mainly because he wants to beat him, i think)

and i think how hes gonna return back is that hes gonna die again...possibly maybe some more oni demons rip the fucking place apart.

And another reason i really think hes going back is because of his brother, he'll have to be the one who kills him >.<

*3 weeks* Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2006)

3....weeks..... *commits seppuku* I WANT IT NOW T_T


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 7, 2006)

He'll probably be killed by the vampires and beamed back into the room just like Izumi was. Remember, he's definitly not out of this story just yet. What with his brother being a vamp and all.


----------



## blind51de (Jan 9, 2006)

Has 223 been translated by anybody yet?


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 13, 2006)

English 223
Link removed


----------



## Chi (Jan 13, 2006)

Hehehe.. Interesting chapter 
Can't wait to see the next one. I hope conclusion will come soon


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 20, 2006)

On what day is gantz released for crying out loud...?
I havn't been following this manga for that long..but I can't seem to find a normal pattern...*confused*.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 20, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> On what day is gantz released for crying out loud...?
> I havn't been following this manga for that long..but I can't seem to find a normal pattern...*confused*.


The mangaka takes a lot of breaks. I guess it didn't come out this week, since you can usually find it by Monday or Tuesday recently.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 21, 2006)

Crap >_<
And 223 is the latest chapter right?
if so...double-crap >_<


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah... the bastard took another vacation...


----------



## gnutte (Jan 23, 2006)

224 is out at Link removed


----------



## Yagami Raito (Jan 23, 2006)

Ooh, can't wait for translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't determine if he remembered that he loves her or if he just feel like he knows her, or is he avoiding her because he's ashamed of considering the tought of having been with her? Anyway, it seems like a good chapter, I always loved the in-between-fights chapters.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Jan 23, 2006)

Downing now, I can't wait


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _224 Translation_ 



Page 1:
Tae-chan...
Tae-chan...
Tae-chan...
I missed you so much...

Text: A dream - Truth that has vanished into the darkness.

Page 2:
Title: Lovely Stalker
Text: These happy dreams hurt my heart far more than nightmares.

Page 3:
Tae: I wonder who he is...
I wonder...
Why I can't stop crying...

Page 4:
Tae: Do you know who he is, mom?
Mom: You used to go out with him, Tae...

Tae: What...
What was his name?
Mom: Kurono-kun...

Tae: He's...
very handsome...

Page 5:
Tae: Huh?
This place...
I kinda...

Page 6:
Kurono: Ah..
Tae (SFX): Smile
Tae: Umm..

Page 7:
Tae: Ah-
Umm...
Hey...
W--h---y...

Page 8:
Teacher: Kurono! Someone's asking for you!
Kurono!

Kurono: Hmm?

Tae: I went missing for a long time...
I don't have any memory of what happened.
And I'm hazy on the time before that, too...

But I wanted to show you this picture...

Page 9:
Kurono: People like you....
They're called "Stalkers", you know?

Tae: Eh?
Kurono: You should get help.

Page 10:
Tae: That boy...
I hate him.

He's so mean...
I wonder how we broke up...
He wouldn't even listen to me.

I guess maybe he really hates me now...

Page 11:
Tae: But I dream about him every night....
I guess...I must have really loved him?

...Him?

Page 12:
Guy: Hey, Kurono! Where-?
Guy 2: The bathroom?

Tae: Wa-
Wait!

We used to go out, right?
Right?

Page 13:
Tae: (Pant)
(Pant)
Kurono: Stalker!
Someone get her away from me!
Freakin' wierdo!

Page 14/15: [Ow. On several levels.]

Page 16:
Kurono: She's seriously nuts!
Guy 1: Stalking you?
guy 2: Why would she be stalking you?

Guy 2: What the hell would she even see in you?
Guy 1: Seriously, who'd stalk you?

Page 17:
Kurono: I'm not joking! She even said we used to go out!
And I don't even know her!

Chick: Hey Kurono, why were you running away?
She used to be your girlfriend
What happened there?

Kurono: Uuh?

Page 18:
Kurono: My ex...?
Chick: Yeah, Kojima Tae.

Kurono: We..
Wh--What? What???

Chick: You're just ignoring her? You're such a bastard!
Text: She looks for answers, but finds only darkness.
Something begins to break apart.

Bottom: Vacation next issue in 2/9 jump yadda yadda ARGH




Translation taken from: Offlimits.


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 23, 2006)

That's one nasty elbow Tae took in the face... LOL


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 23, 2006)

Kuruno is a dumb ass. Even if I couldn't remember going out, I would still get with her. She's a cutey. Yo can someone fill me in on exactly what has happened in the last and current arc? I got lost somewhere through. In a short summary would be nice.


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 23, 2006)

^ Tae might be cute but Kurono likes big breasted chicks by default, and Tae got nothin on Reika, Kishimoto, or Lara Croft when it comes to the Bigo Tittaes. He only hooked up with her in the first place because of the bet then he grew to love her. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well guess he's still the ass he was in the beggining though. LMAO- "Kurono: People like you....
They're called "Stalkers", you know?

Tae: Eh?
Kurono: You should get help."


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, Nishi wasn't kidding when he said Gantz tends to do things half assed, eh? He coulda given Kei memories that included Tae quite easily, the lazy git.

It's a shame he's become such a little twat again, anyway, I'd really grown to like him.

I wonder if he's got one of those orbs like Izumi had?


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 23, 2006)

^ lol yeah Nishi was right. I wonder what the teams gonna be doing with kei gone for now. Will we get to see them training? Cuz theres been chapters without kei in the past, like we had a couple of cherry and his g/f then the ones with Akira (kei's brother). 
Anyway I guess Gantz wants Kei back could be part of it. Probably also why he left part of Izumi's memory, and somehow let Izumi know to kill everyone then show up.
Or more likely he was just being lazy.


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 24, 2006)

Tae and Kato both revived,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i wonder why tae lost her memory but kato didnot.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> Tae and Kato both revived,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


she probably lost it because she was supposed to (well kei has forgotten everything about the gantz incident, including his relationship).. while kato still knows everything because he's still in-game


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah Kato-cha is still a Gantzer, so it's ok for him to know everything because he can't tell anyone or pop goes his head.
Tae was never a Gantzer to begin with, Gantz is just an asshole.

I'm thinking Kei might stumble across his bro hanging out with the vamps, and either get killed or have his memories kickstarted. 
It's also likely the vamps will see him some time and try to kill him, not knowing he has no idea who they are now. Eitherway I think the vamps will be the reason he will be reGatnzified.

I wonder whats going to happen to Katou now he's alive again? It's gonna look like he ditched his little bro and ran off. Considering he broke his promise, I'm thinking he's soon gonna be wishing that train had just killed him in chapter one.

Also, reckon Kishimoto will be back any time soon? Katou's gonna want to revive her asap I thiknk


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kei's latest turmoil makes sense really, there's no better way to show how he'd grown by showing the contrast between how he was up till recently and his personality from the beginning. I'm not sure he's going to suddenly click back, but I think at one point he'll have some fast progress to the man he was.


----------



## NRZero (Jan 24, 2006)

I bet the next couple of chapters are going to surround Tae and Kurono regaining their memories. This is probably going to a breather period since a large chuck of the last chapters had back to back fights. It might be a while before we see any fights.


----------



## bosna (Jan 25, 2006)

HOW DA HELL DID KURONO GET A SWORD JUST LIKE IZUMI'S???
did he get it from one of the vampires i guess? but we never saw kurono fight a vampire. besides, those vampires just walked by the kurono team saying: "if any of you survives we will fight but i dont think that will happen". that confirms that kurono did not fight a vampire. i dont understand how he got a sword. it obviously extended when kurono cut through that elephant thingy. so its a replica of izumi's sword. i dont get this.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Jan 25, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kei's latest turmoil makes sense really, there's no better way to show how he'd grown by showing the contrast between how he was up till recently and his personality from the beginning. I'm not sure he's going to suddenly click back, but I think at one point he'll have some fast progress to the man he was.




I really like that idea, and i hope its gonna be true


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 25, 2006)

bosna said:
			
		

> HOW DA HELL DID KURONO GET A SWORD JUST LIKE IZUMI'S???
> did he get it from one of the vampires i guess? but we never saw kurono fight a vampire. besides, those vampires just walked by the kurono team saying: "if any of you survives we will fight but i dont think that will happen". that confirms that kurono did not fight a vampire. i dont understand how he got a sword. it obviously extended when kurono cut through that elephant thingy. so its a replica of izumi's sword. i dont get this.



He probably pulled it from the room somewhere. Mightve been lying back there by the bike.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



gantz is such a screw-up...he's letting kurono and tae discover their relationship because he can't even erase a mind completely...and when da hell is kurono actually goin to dial reika's/old man's/cherry's numbers...i mean he should be curious about the saved numbers that he doesnt know about...someone kidnap the mangaka and make him write his damn manga...so many damn vacation breaks....


----------



## NRZero (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah I agree. I can't stand waiting 2-4 weeks for a new chapter of Gantz. Not when it used to come out weekly.


----------



## lekki (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm with you on that.
It kills me considering there's been no consistency with releases as of late.

Man, if the manga-ka died, I would seriously consider taking a trip over to Japan to look for the script for this manga alone.

Man, Kurono is a jerk...


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my god. I just re-read 221-224 and I was almost in tears when Katou met his little brother, 
*Spoiler*: _224_ 



and later on when Kurono ignores Tae(?). I can understand how Kurono feels, waking up after a normal day and then people telling you that you have been together with a chick you probably have never seen in your entire life and then later on finding pictures and drawings of you and her in the room.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 31, 2006)

ye but so far they didn't expand on the topic of katou and his brother reuniting....i want to see what the brat's been up to for like 6 months..


----------



## TheMountainWizard (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool Tak! He's so cool!

thats wher I get all my naruto/gantz, it's really fast.


----------



## bosna (Feb 4, 2006)

TheMountainWizard said:
			
		

> [KnKF-Doremi]Kasimasi ~Girl Meets Girl~ - 03 [8250FD10].avi
> 
> thats wher I get all my naruto/gantz, it's really fast.


yes, illuminati's releases surpassed shocwave in terms of quality on recent chapters. I also invite you to their forum for Gantz discussion. There are so few people there...


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 6, 2006)

225 is out over at tokyotosho on bittorent.

I dont understand why the mangaka is so intent on reuniting kurono w/tea.  Maybe he wants them to be soulmates or something like that.  That dissapoints me b/c I was hoping he would expand kuronos relationship with reika or even try to bring back sai.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 9, 2006)

Sai will come back I think, it just has to...oh and you know who I miss...those 2 let's see what were there names Hojo and Sadako..the pretty boy and stalker girl..they were cool...they should be resurrected 2

The perfect team would be then

Kurono
Katou
Kishimoto
Raika
Izumi
Nishi
Sakata
Sakurai
Kaze (Muscle rider)
and those + Hojo and Sadako..All the cool characters with each other YEAH!


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 10, 2006)

Ugh, they might as well announce Gantz as a monthly thing from now on, cuz the breaks are fuckin ridiculous. And for what? Kurono to turn back into a dumbass and get with miss flatty?


----------



## bosna (Feb 12, 2006)

I thought that the manga would focus on the current Gantzers rather than Kurono, their daily lives etc. until Kurono gets his memory back, but this is fucking too soon! He lost his memory for only 3 chapters and thats it! Now he s gonna get it back?! I really want the gang to go on a mission without Kurono, to see who they will choose as leader, and how Kato and Nishi will do, and what Reika will be thinking. But apparently no.

What would be really cool is that Kurono gets killed in a Gantz mission as an innocent bystander and then Reika revives him etc.


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 19, 2006)

Read from chapter 1 to 255 for the last week, but man its awesome. Is the mangaka still on break? 

Roughly I'm guessing that this is what will happen:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kurono gets his memory back, Gantz team needs his presence there. Kurono goes back to keep his promise when he was soloing the missions. To bring back Kishimoto and that girl he did who looked like Lara Croft XD. {insert whole bunch of missions.} Encounter with the vampire like dudes and probably deal with Akira(his bro) sometime there.

I'm not sure if the mangaka will pursue Reika and Kurono, but I think its likely. I hope so as well XD


----------



## Chi (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think it's just so simple to get your memories back..
I think even Izumi, who is back in Gantz, doesn't remember everything..
I think he'll end in Gantz being a bastard. So everyone will see his "bad" side..


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 19, 2006)

Nah Kei personality hasnt changed, once his memories start to come back he will feed from them and will want more till he goes back to gantz and starts kicking some ass.

what might happen is that the gantzers will be in a tough situation without him and probably some other gantzer will provoke kurono to speed up his memory recovery cuz they need him.


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm betting on Masaru to help Kurono to get his memory back. I'm gonna have to get used to seeing Izumi and Masaru as different people when they get into the mission plots lol Hopefully some insight into why Aliens are on Earth will be provided soon.


----------



## Chi (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Nah Kei personality hasnt changed, once his memories start to come back he will feed from them and will want more till he goes back to gantz and starts kicking some ass.
> 
> what might happen is that the gantzers will be in a tough situation without him and probably some other gantzer will provoke kurono to speed up his memory recovery cuz they need him.


 
Well.. It'll be kinda "cruel" don't you think..
I mean.. He was fighing in the gantz for months, or years..
And then, they gave him chance to start a new life without worries and stuff.
And after some time they calling the past, to suck him in all that mess again..

I think most of them will rather die, than call him back..


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 19, 2006)

It might not be up to them really, you know how Gantz works, he always has some backup plan, just like with izumi. he gave him something, maybe Kurono will hear about how people are dieing and he will feel guilt for not being there to protect his friends and maybe even remeber how he said that he will get everyone back and then he left. Well he might feel guilt for not keeping that promise and go back. Or maybe he gets attacked from the demons and gantzers save him in a mission.


----------



## gnutte (Feb 20, 2006)

gantz 226 out:
animeyume


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who that dude at Kurono's house was. Maybe one of them vampire guys. Looks like Kaze/Muscle Rider took custody of the kid, I think that kid will die. He's pretty much useless...


----------



## Chi (Feb 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy was asking if he is Kurono Kei on the last page... So it seems he never saw him before (in person at least). Maybe he is also some guy who got 100 scores and now he is searching for his memory, and probably saw Kurono on the news..Well.. It's sure getting interesting..


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 20, 2006)

You know i was watching one of the early gantz episodes and i noticed something. You know the guy that was trying to beat Kurono in his school, the guy that was collecting teeth. He, for some reason wanted to collect 100teeth. Maybe this guy was in Gantz too and he has this memory of 100. and maybe when he collects 100 teeth you will start remembering or something. Maybe we havent seen the last of that guy lol or maybe it was just a forshadow for gantz point system.


----------



## Chi (Feb 20, 2006)

Naaah..
It's hard to say.. 100 is too "round" number..
If it would be 67 teeth guy wanted to collect and 67 points needed in Gantz, then we could surely expect some connection..


----------



## Lame_Bushido (Feb 26, 2006)

Any translations for 226?


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 26, 2006)

i have a question
did vampires became what they are through  a mysteriously nanomachine infection?


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 26, 2006)

That's pretty much what we know about how the vampires come into being. Not much insight is given. Currently there are aliens and vampires. Aliens being the main target.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 26, 2006)

i dont think theres been an explanation on how they became what they are.


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well Akira attended that meeting where they said they the vampires are created by an infection from some sort of nanomachines.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 28, 2006)

Someone created some Gantz videos from the manga pictures, take a look at them here, look on the right for more videos.


----------



## gnutte (Mar 6, 2006)

Gantz 227 raw:
Bokko (11 volumes - Complete)
direct dl link:
Bokko (11 volumes - Complete)


----------



## Chi (Mar 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's hard to judge anything without translation..
But Kurono finnaly gets to know about Gantz.


----------



## UchihaMorphine (Mar 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the guy was some kind of reporter


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 6, 2006)

Well its hard to tell, but Kurono still doesnt know about gantz. whats probably going on is that he thinks is 1 of those black ops soldiers, but he doesnt know about gantz yet. his memory isnt back.

What might happen is that now Kurono knows a few faces from that video, that means he will try to contact some of them to get info.

edit: looking at the pictures again, seems like this guy is a report for some magazine and they have published almost everything about the gantz missions! with pictures and stuff. not only that, looking at picture 14! a GIANT GANTZ ball has appeared and everyone is checking it out!!! 

omg wtf is going, gantz has crashed, its all visible now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 6, 2006)

Remember the writter has confirmed that Gantz will be ending. So its not surprising that the seeds of the final mission{s} are being shown now.
Kei slowly remembering or rather getting his memory back.


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _227 summary spoilers_ 




I looked at the french version and this is what I got.

The reporter guy found his name on the website, and found him after looking through all the Kei Kuronos in Japan. It looks like the close-up picture wasn't printed in the magazines or shown on TV, but the reporter was able to get it. Then he links together all the missions. Then he shows the picture of the big black ball that is worshiped by people in Germany.

Then, ofcourse, Kei says he knows nothing about it, and the guy leaves. Then Kei says he lost some memories, and I think the guy asks to make a phone call.

Well...something like that.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 21, 2006)

Chapter 228 raw has been out since yesterday. It seems to be another 
*Spoiler*: _nothing too spoilery_ 



Kurono Akira


 chapter.


----------



## gnutte (Mar 21, 2006)

Translation can be found here:
link XD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 29, 2006)

So what's the latest?


----------



## gnutte (Apr 3, 2006)

Gantz 229 RAW:

Manga	[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 33
direct dl link here:

Manga	[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 33
Translation by HBK here:
Link removed


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 3, 2006)

It's good to see Izumi in a chapter where he's actually _talking_! It seems like forever! He's my favorite character. lol


----------



## felippe (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!!!!

i want to see the new weapons that Izumi was talking about..

the next chapter will be awesome


----------



## Kepa (Apr 3, 2006)

he's hoping for new guns  (though everyone is hoping with him)

and yeah, finally we'll get to know more about the vamps ^^


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 8, 2006)

What ever happened to the dog? Is he still there, or did he die at some point? Also, how often are chapters released?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 8, 2006)

Narutostuffiscool said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the dog? Is he still there, or did he die at some point? Also, how often are chapters released?



Didn't the dog die against the statues?  I think so.  Chapters are released weekly, like Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.

Gantz is a great manga.  I am up to chapter 212 when they are fighting the Oni, Shenron from DBGT since they look like, and Kei was sent flying inti the building I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## gnutte (Apr 9, 2006)

Gantz used to be released weekly, but for the latest months it's been released once every two weeks for some reason.


----------



## Midus (Apr 18, 2006)

230 raw up at tokyotosho.


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nishi was awesome that chapter. You can deal with 'em. I'm gonna lay here and take a nap.


----------



## Sasuto (Apr 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow nishi is such a ass ..Izumi is totally gonna die versus all those vampires lol..damn...i wish there would be loads of chapter to read.


----------



## gnutte (Apr 24, 2006)

Gantz 231 RAW:
[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 36

direct dl: [Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 36


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like Izumi is in trouble


----------



## gnutte (Apr 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't really like Izumi but that's how it's supposed to be, the manga wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In a way theyre kind of dumb for not helping him. I mean he killed them and all but hes also the best on the team, and without him there's a low chance of them surviving any hard missions. If Countryside General were there maybe he could do something, but still I doubt all of them could beat the four vamps unless Kei was there to help and back to his old self.

Personally I predict Katou will show up and help from out of no where. I dunno how, but since we havent seen him do anything in a while and hes back I think this would be a nice way to show him in action again.


----------



## Gandhi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Perhaps_ 



Perhaps Gantz will start another round soon, and transport Izumi out of there. Either that or Izumi will die and Gantz will send him straight back out with the strong weapon. Kei has got to die before he gets re-Gantzed too.


----------



## Beatnik (May 1, 2006)

I've just caught up with the latest chapters, and a friggin' train got cut in half people!!!!!!  I love this manga.


----------



## Kefka (May 2, 2006)

231 chapters and we still don't know what's going on with the aliens and Gantz and that "end of the world" thingy (I think the last time Kurono talked from the future said: "At that time I didn't know that Gantz and the end of the world were related") ... but it seems like Izumi and Nishi do. They should tell us ><

And Kurono talking from the future is enough proof that he will be re-gantzed ^^


----------



## AmazinG (May 6, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> 231 chapters and we still don't know what's going on with the aliens and Gantz and that "end of the world" thingy (I think the last time Kurono talked from the future said: "At that time I didn't know that Gantz and the end of the world were related") ... but it seems like Izumi and Nishi do. They should tell us ><
> 
> And Kurono talking from the future is enough proof that he will be re-gantzed ^^


Did I miss a chapter? When does Kurono talk to himself from the future? The only thing I can think of is when his brother calls to warn Kei. But Kei from the future?


----------



## Kefka (May 6, 2006)

No, you misunderstood. In the earlier chapters there used to be some boxes where Kurono talked like he was in the future telling his story to someone.

Like this:


----------



## felippe (May 7, 2006)

^ I remerber when he said that, but i never thought it would be something important, but if you said is right, there must be a way to regain your memories, otherwise it won't make any sense.


----------



## Negative-Ion (May 8, 2006)

Gantz ch232 is out.
Link removed


*Spoiler*: _OMFG_ 



 Izumi got slashed in his back, he is probably diying soon




theres no translation for this, except the title lol, its mostly images of tge fight and no words.


----------



## Kefka (May 8, 2006)

O_O 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just when I thought the manga was getting soft...


----------



## gnutte (May 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And no chapter for two weeks.. no surprise really.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _232_ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... Izumi is my favorite character! He better not die! That stupid girl! She killed him!


----------



## Kepa (May 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




who is that girl anyway? after butchering an entire city he suddenly becomes soft? Though I think it's an intresting development, it makes no sense


----------



## Kefka (May 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm.... this means we won't be seeing his new weapon :/


----------



## gnutte (May 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl was his girlfriend I think, haven't seen her for a while now.


----------



## gnutte (May 8, 2006)

direct dl:
click here


----------



## csx16 (May 8, 2006)

THANK YOU!


----------



## OmniStrife (May 8, 2006)

The girl is Izumi's gf... The transfer student...


----------



## Kefka (May 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm.... A lame excuse to kill Izumi... he's (was? ><) not like that...


----------



## Fire101 (May 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm disappointed with the 4 super vamps.  They got their ass kicked by just Izumi after being built up to be like super final villians? Anyway, I'm guessing its time for another mission so Izumi will live.


----------



## Kepa (May 13, 2006)

Fire101 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed with the 4 super vamps.  They got their ass kicked by just Izumi after being built up to be like super final villians? Anyway, I'm guessing its time for another mission so Izumi will live.



*Spoiler*: __ 



well izumi was also portrayed as the strongest fighter in the gantz team (they all have their abilities, but izumi was the killer)... without him, will team gantz survive?
and more importantly.. will kurono revive him after izumi's gf goes and tells him everything?


----------



## Dark Schneider (May 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I was irked off, at the way Izumi's GF came at the "right" moment to hug him!  >_>


----------



## cygnus (May 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahh the mangaka's not afraid to kill people is he


----------



## Kepa (May 17, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the mangaka's not afraid to kill people is he


of course not... he's done it before. It's just that they now have a "revive" option... I mean, plenty of people died in dbz... yet it's not known to be a mature manga


----------



## Athrum (May 17, 2006)

anyone else think that oku is speeding up the plot, i mean


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Izumi killed 2 of the vamps like they were nothing


----------



## Kefka (May 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Actually, he killed 3 vampires


----------



## AmazinG (May 19, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he killed 3 vampires


Yeah I don't understand this part. They made it like those vamps were going to be extremely difficult to beat, like the oni boss, the way they keep showing up and then Izumi makes it look like they were regular nobodies.


----------



## gnutte (May 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oku said that it was supposed to end this year so that may be the cause for the sudden speed-increase.


----------



## Kefka (May 20, 2006)

If the manga is ending this year then there will be like 14-15 more chapters...


----------



## gnutte (May 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how long ago it was that he stated that but if it still is like that and he'll only release a chapter once every two weeks, then yeah. Not many chapters left.

*Edit:

Chapter 233
Link removed

direct dl link:
Link removed


----------



## Kefka (May 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So he died after all... then the manga can't possibly end in 14 chapters. Lol, when he stood I thought he would live.


----------



## Kepa (May 22, 2006)

crap... izumi went pussy on us.
oh well, no one really dies in gantz

I mean, when kurono's big friend (forgot name, was there from the start) died I was shocked... but with all the revives and mindwipes it's just not special anymore


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ToT

I thought he was gonna live... but then he died anyway! He was talking about going to Disneyland with his girlfriend right before he died. T_T I'm gonna miss him....


----------



## Kefka (May 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is that guy that looks like Kurono?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 22, 2006)

That's his younger brother, Kurono Akira, the vampire.


----------



## Kefka (May 22, 2006)

oh, that's.... interesting.

I think you can't be revived if you don't die in a mission.


----------



## gnutte (May 22, 2006)

But he should still be in Gantz database.. so unless he disappears from that database when he dies outside a mission it should be possible to revive him.


----------



## Kefka (May 22, 2006)

But he'll lose all his memories since the defeat of the Oni Aliens and the powerful weapon...


----------



## Athrum (May 22, 2006)

gnutte, where did ya read that Oku was going to finish GANTZ this year??

Anyway i was really shocked, his death was......boring, i always thought he would go out with a bang.


----------



## Kefka (May 23, 2006)

Kurono's next... and I guess Reika will be easy to find too.


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 24, 2006)

anyone know where i can find 227 - 233 ?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 27, 2006)

WOW Im so glad I got really bored yesterday and decided to give this manga a shot. Its so rare that I will goto the trouble to find and dl a manga. I can't believe I just stumbled on this manga by random chance. I love it so much, I read it all in two days...
And I try to convince myself I'm not an otaku...


----------



## Kepa (Jun 6, 2006)

^ bomb

*Spoiler*: __ 



 another one of them "kurona has nothing to do but talk talk talk" chapter


----------



## Kefka (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting chapter, it looks like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono's memory is coming back soon.




But I don't see this ending in 12 more chapters.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I want to see Kurono killing vampires with a flashlight  I just hope they don't make a pun about Daytime Lantern or something XD


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the vampires have finally come to get Kurono. Was he making some kind of gun or bomb at the beginning of the chapter to fight them off? Well, anyway, it looks as though the Gantz team is coming to save him.

I'm still crossing my fingers that we'll somehow get to see Izumi again.... T_T


----------



## gnutte (Jun 19, 2006)

Translation:
cover gallery


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe he remade the lamp like a spolight.. so he can aim. He connected it to something that resembles a battery of some kind, maybe to increase it's power?


----------



## Kefka (Jun 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm... maybe Oku is speeding up the plot and will get rid of all the vampires here?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jun 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I see. He just wants to light up his apartment as much as possible so the vampires will stay away. I should've been able to figure that out, but without the translation, I made a stupid guess. lol


----------



## Kefka (Jun 19, 2006)

Why does he bother to write "no chapter next week" anymore? He should make it a 2-week release


----------



## gnutte (Jun 19, 2006)

[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 43


----------



## Kepa (Jun 20, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Why does he bother to write "no chapter next week" anymore? He should make it a 2-week release


maybe he just likes teasing his fans


----------



## Lady_Imrahil (Jun 24, 2006)

Random Comment:

Gantz is pretty good, though sometimes the action seems a tad slow in the manga...it is the kind of show that's meant to be animated...except the anime ended somewhat early didn't it...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah....a lot early and they made like 6 horrible filler episodes that totally ruined Gantz Anime.
The manga isnt slow if you have a lot to read, it just appears slow because now Oku only releases a chapter every 2 weeks.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get the raw for 236 ? Damn, 235 was godly.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 27, 2006)

The raw for 236 should be out in about a week.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 3, 2006)

how do you know its out?


----------



## gnutte (Jul 3, 2006)

Soldier admits: Raped mother, burned her body, then killed the family


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono owns XD


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 3, 2006)

OWNED OWNED OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

after so many episodes of nothing... finally some action! 

anyways, its a great chap... more exciting than any chaps for that last few months...

than again its also kinda dumb:
1) the vamps can just snipe him from affar...
2) he can just keep a gazillion fashlights with him, and put flash traps everywhere in the house....
3)by a flash grenade and everything will be over...
4) I somehow know the boss guy took the drug where he can live under sunlight...
5) ...


----------



## gnutte (Jul 3, 2006)

True. Now to wait for hisshou to translate..


----------



## Kefka (Jul 3, 2006)

hey, careful with the spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



whee his memories came back 

I didn't know there was a vampire girl


----------



## gnutte (Jul 3, 2006)

Translation:


----------



## Kepa (Jul 3, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Translation:


wow the amount of tekst... it must've taken him 2 minutes to translate


----------



## Athrum (Jul 3, 2006)

Ore wa Gantz Team no RIIDAAAA!!!!
Kurono ownz!!!


----------



## ETA (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, looks like Kuruno grew back the balls that he lost. Personally I like the progression since it feels so similar to him adapting to the situation and growing because of that. With the Gantzers getting called back to the room, I wonder what's gonna happen to Kuruno, though; batteries don't last forever (my CD player supports this).

I'm betting that Kuruno might snuff it here and get transported to the room... That just seems so much like Oku.




Speaking of which, I'm surprised Oku only took a one week break for _Gantz_. Does he actually acknowledge that he has to actually do his job? Regardless, I'm glad to see a chapter come out sooner than usual.


----------



## Kefka (Jul 5, 2006)

He always takes 1 week break, it's a chapter every 2 weeks.


----------



## ETA (Jul 5, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> He always takes 1 week break, it's a chapter every 2 weeks.


 
I am aware of this as I've followed the series for quite some time -- just stating that this break is a bit shorter than past ones, which could last for three or four weeks. With his track record, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fire101 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I say he is going to die in the next chapter. It would make sense for him to get back into Gantz here.

Anyway, isn't that girl vamp the one that Akira was trying to save?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah it is.
Maybe Kurono will not die to get in the GANTZ room, let's wait to see and discover what the "shocking revelation" is.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 7, 2006)

Alright last time i've read GANTZ i was at the part where Kuro finally met back with that girl of his (was a few months ago) and saying that he wants his memories back of him with her...

Does anyone know what chapter that was so i can continue reading it?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gnutte (Jul 7, 2006)

Chapter 224 I believe.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 7, 2006)

alright thanks


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guy I am sorry to be lazy bum, but what episode does that anime end.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 17, 2006)

The anime has 26 episodes, i believe from 21 onward it has nothing to do with the manga.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, one more question.  Episode 21 is what chapter in the manga.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 17, 2006)

Oku taking a 4 month break for Gantz?!!!


WHAT THE FLYING FUCK?!


----------



## ETA (Jul 17, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> Oku taking a 4 month break for Gantz?!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FLYING FUCK?!


 
So, like after chapter two hunred thirty-seven, we have a longer-than-usual vacation...

... Oku, I dislike you and your laziness.

That damn well better mean that we have weekly chapters after "Part 2" begins.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 17, 2006)

krippler, chap 89-90


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 17, 2006)

can someone upload chapter 334 till latest for me?
I was kinda absent for a while and can't find em ;_;


----------



## gnutte (Jul 18, 2006)

*Chapter 237 RAW*


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 HOLY CRAP! Akira is dead, Kurono is dead. The vamps go with the Gantzers.. WTF!!
And That new team with Katou on the 2nd Phase Poster, Oku is turning all these upside down


----------



## ETA (Jul 18, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooohhh, I dunno...


*Spoiler*: _Oku's lazy? So what else is new._ 



Ten bucks says that when/if our team of Ganzters get out this situation with the two vampires that hijacked the ride to the room, Katou is going to focus on reviving Kei should Gantz actually have the data of him like I presume he does.

Sucks that Akira is dead, though, especially since the girl he was trying to save became a vampire herself (and is the one with the Ganzters right now). I also wonder that if Kei does get revived, what will his last memories be of?

Then again, we could wait for four months only to see Kei actually be brought back to the room, which is something that I could welcome.




I'm glad that Oku is taking a break, I suppose, because we would only get about eight chapters at the most during that time, and _Gantz_ has been a bit weak in recent chapters. If it means better development and deliverance with the plot and characters, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 On the last 2 pages you see a suit box with Chiaki written on it, im going to read the chapters where Akira takes the girl to the vamp club to see if it is her name. On the other page you see a GANTZ team that doesnt look japanese, maybe its European or American, ya also see the black dude asking who they are (i assume he is talking to ou GANTZ team) and yah see Katou and Sakurai with their back to us exclamating that they are in Osaka


----------



## basiK (Jul 19, 2006)

geez i just came back from a bad day and then find out gantz is going on a 4 month break.... fucken yay =_=


*Spoiler*: __ 



sooo wtf? Kurono  slowly gets his memory back......then just dies
yay for oku!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2006)

Katou will bring him back


----------



## jin9 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i admit im kinda mad. after all those chapters with kurono tryin to get his memory back and hopin to see him in full action again...he suddenly gets killed. but at the same time im kinda glad since the story is takin a new turn with phase 2 (hope its worth the wait) and from the last 2 pages of the chapter, it might turn out with the jap gantz team teaming up wit another team from a different country (or they might end of fighting each other). and im still hopin to see kurono in the gantz suit once again if he gets revived...


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2006)

This my be a mute point, but I love this manga.  I got into it first because I am a pervert, but when main characters started to die, I knew that this was gonna be on the top of my read list.  Huzza for Gantz.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

R Krippler said:
			
		

> but when main characters started to die, I knew that this was gonna be on the top of my read list.



Like, on the first chapter??


----------



## ETA (Jul 21, 2006)

On the note of characters dying, the manga dropped heavily in my "favorites" category when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I finally see the introduction of them being able to bring back others to life. I was just so damn disappointed that Oku had to resort to that. Enough of the fucking "reset button" -- just let the characters stay dead.




Despite that, I still seriously enjoy the manga.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 21, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> can someone upload chapter 334 till latest for me?
> I was kinda absent for a while and can't find em ;_;



Anyone ;__________;?
Or atleast link me to where I can get them


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 21, 2006)

wow 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Part II? and here I was worried the manga was ended. I'm kinda upset Kei isnt getting sent to the room this time though, I thought for sure Gantz wouldve picked him up. Wonder what kind of damage the vamps can do there.

Also my japanese is rusty but is that Tae calling him on the phone at the end? Must be rather nice way to go for regular Kei, having the super hot celebrity Reika crying over his dead body as he goes to join his brother and all the aliens he killed. If he returns will it be as Hero Gantzer Kei, or regular human kei? And for part 2 I wonder if theyll be teaming up with other teams from around the world, especially in germany where there's the big ball?


----------



## gnutte (Jul 22, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Anyone ;__________;?
> Or atleast link me to where I can get them


[Saito-Raws] RockmanEXE Beast+ 15.avi


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 22, 2006)

That was cheap...I was searching for individual threads >_________>


----------



## Beatnik (Aug 5, 2006)

I CANT FUCKING BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED IN CHAPTER 237.

I love this manga.


----------



## gnutte (Aug 5, 2006)

You're not the only one. Hopefully Oku will release one chapter a week after the 4 month break. I sure hope Kurono's gonna be revived. If not, I probably won't like it as much.


----------



## Kefka (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmmm... no character is safe in this manga, everyone can die O_O

I like that big-mouth alien in the Part 2 Preview (your eyes look soft... and your brain looks delicious) How can he see the brain? O.o

I don't know why, but I think the old man will be the next one to die


----------



## ETA (Aug 5, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Hmmm... no character is safe in this manga, everyone can die O_O


 
No worries, they can be revived! *Twitch.*

Yeah, I wasn't happy when Oku put in that element into the manga. I just wish that the dead characters in _Gantz_ would, I dunno, stay dead. Cheapens the event that way, particuarly on a reread since you know it won't matter too much when Katou bites the bullet since he'll be brought back.

But other than that, I do look forward to _Gantz_ possibly going back on a weekly release schedule wants Oku comes back in November.


----------



## Kefka (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, they shouldn't be able to revive people, or at least do it at a higher cost, like... if you revive someone you can never get out of the game, or something like that. Still, who would want to lose their memories to go back? that's like dying, you wouldn't be yourself anymore, it would be another person in your body.


----------



## ETA (Aug 7, 2006)

Kefka said:
			
		

> Yep, they shouldn't be able to revive people, or at least do it at a higher cost, like... if you revive someone you can never get out of the game, or something like that. Still, who would want to lose their memories to go back? that's like dying, you wouldn't be yourself anymore, it would be another person in your body.


 
The points in _Gantz_ are just a pseudonym for dragon balls, didn'tcha know?

As for going back to your old life, without any prior knowledge of being involved in the game... well, you've already lost your body and are essentially a copy to begin with, so there isn't much difference from living on to fight the aliens in that regard. It does bring up something of an identity crisis if you learn about the black ball again, though.

I would personally choose to get out as soon as I could... but that's just me saying it as I am now. I might have a different view if I were actually in that kind of situation.


----------



## Jones (Aug 11, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> No worries, they can be revived! *Twitch.*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't happy when Oku put in that element into the manga. I just wish that the dead characters in _Gantz_ would, I dunno, stay dead. Cheapens the event that way, particuarly on a reread since you know it won't matter too much when Katou bites the bullet since he'll be brought back.
> 
> But other than that, I do look forward to _Gantz_ possibly going back on a weekly release schedule wants Oku comes back in November.



i know what you mean by saying it cheapens the act of dying but it was still a shock when kei died cheapness or not.


----------



## ETA (Aug 14, 2006)

I was surprised myself, although with the knowledge that Katou will more than likely succeed in his promise that we see him make in the preview for Phase 2, it seems as if Kurono will indeed be brought back.

(Did I mention I'm not fond of the whole reset button theme?)

This thread may yet be dead by the time November comes around...


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kurono need to be revived and fuck reika.


----------



## Pasty (Aug 15, 2006)

Gantz is such an unbelievable manga.  I've never read anything so unpredictable in my life.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah. You get the feeling no one is safe. Anyone can die, which makes it more exciting. If they're stuck in a bad spot, there's no guarantee your favourite character will make it out. Its almost as if the mangaka is trying to piss the reader off, but at the same time, using it REALLY well.


----------



## toffee (Aug 15, 2006)

Kei deserved to die the moment he chose option 1 instead of staying with his friends. He was too damn selfish to think about the consequences of losing his memory for himself and for the people who admired him. Maybe the mangaka wanted to show us that taking the easy, cowardly way out in life doesn't always  help.


----------



## ETA (Aug 16, 2006)

k1nj3, while not the most elequent ways of putting it, I must agree. Reika's character at least has more depth and development that what Oku has fed us with Tae...

And in regards to the post above me... eh, it's a theme that has been used before, yet will never get old. Facing reality versus retreating back to our own minds to shut out the world, eh, toffee?

Along with some commentary about humanity's growing lack of humanity, _Gantz_ also seems to do quite well with showing us how trials need to be faced and dealt with.


----------



## Tsuuga (Aug 16, 2006)

OMFG I can't believe Kei died 0_0


----------



## Generalslip (Aug 16, 2006)

lol, many cant, but i can. he was suppose to die along time ago. finally hes dead, they can continue the story now.


----------



## Nihongofreak (Aug 25, 2006)

well i just read all 237 chapters in 2 days and i absolutely love this manga, i hate that its over for a while and i think kei got what he had coming for taking the easy way out, he didnt even revive kishimoto, he should have done the smart thing and taken the extremely powerful weapon


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one who didn't like Kurono? But i must admit it was sad when he was killed...the whole thing with his brother made my stomach turn. I'm extremely pissed Izumi's down though.
Guess nishi gets more face time now hopefully.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, maybe you are  I love the way he was a stupid little bastard and the change he suffered to be a great lider.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2006)

thats a pretty big ask there =p

I'd suggest irc

#lurk
irc.irchighway.net

if you can't I'll see what I can manage tomorrow


----------



## Kefka (Sep 25, 2006)

58 days left until 2nd Phase


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 25, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> thats a pretty big ask there =p
> 
> I'd suggest irc
> 
> ...



I don't use IRC sadly enough ;____;
Please save me and I'll be your forum slave for a month (you can make up whatever that means  )


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone know what Me~teru is about?


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, I stopped right when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Izumi was killed by the vampires


. What chapter was that?


----------



## Kefka (Sep 27, 2006)

> Anyone know what Me~teru is about?



It's about a man who has been inside his room since his mother died, for 15 years, never coming out, his father feeds him and buys him magazines and videogames, but something happens in chapter 1.



> Hi, I stopped right when
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Chapter 232


----------



## Kefka (Sep 28, 2006)

... I posted the links 2 days ago O.o


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

lol I'm an idiot!!! Nah just miss the links in the earlier post heh.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 12, 2006)

^You win!

Thnx alot man


----------



## Alucard (Oct 18, 2006)

on the manga section has Gantz...its online manga. its most likely you gonna have to register to access them


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 6, 2006)

I better see some revivals when Phase 2 comes around. Kurono *must* return to the Gantz team.

And, I really don't have a problem with the revive and reset options. As a writer myself, these are excellent story tools to be able to use but only when they're appropriate for the story at hand. And IMO, Gantz is such a story.


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 7, 2006)

Whens Phase 2 start...so long ago i forget the old main characters nameT_T


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

^November 22nd


----------



## Kefka (Nov 9, 2006)

just 2 weeks left


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 9, 2006)

^Shouldn't the "" be a "" or ""? It's a happy occasion after all.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 10, 2006)

Who do you think Kato will revive first? Kishimoto or Kurono?


----------



## gnutte (Nov 10, 2006)

If he doesn't revive Kurono first I'll kick his ass.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 10, 2006)

The copy of Kurono that Gantz has is only after the oni mission so he wouldn't remember what he did after losing his memory


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

Kefka said:


> Who do you think Kato will revive first? Kishimoto or Kurono?



He'd better revive Kurono first. >_>


----------



## gnutte (Nov 10, 2006)

Kefka said:


> The copy of Kurono that Gantz has is only after the oni mission so he wouldn't remember what he did after losing his memory



Unless Gantz makes backups of them before/after every mission. Or at some other time.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 10, 2006)

well, they feel a chill or something before being transferred so maybe he was copied just before dying...


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 12, 2006)

For those interested, I'm starting a pimping project for Gantz really soon (by tonight) and I need some pimps. So if you're interested pm me.


----------



## Fire101 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kato's revived copy was made just before he died, so its very possible Gantz made another copy of Kurono just before, or as the vampires were attacking him.


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 15, 2006)

should i start reading gantz? i heard that it's on a level close to berzerk.


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Nov 16, 2006)

clouded_fate said:


> should i start reading gantz? i heard that it's on a level close to berzerk.



I'd say that, all debates about quality aside, Berserk is popular for pretty much completely different reasons than Gantz. The appeal of Gantz is that you've got realistic modern-day characters caught up in a fantastic situation, and the story simply follows what happens to them in a believable manner. Read it long enough and it's surprisingly addicting thanks to it's unpredicability. Also, there's a the high-quality art with loads of fanservice and gore.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 16, 2006)

In my opinion, the best thing about this mangaka is the realism of the characters' reactions to the events. The gore is not at Berserk levels, but I like it better like this.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2006)

When it comes back out, will it be weekly, or all in one volume?


----------



## Kefka (Nov 18, 2006)

Probably once every two weeks like before, he likes to take too many breaks


----------



## Athrum (Nov 18, 2006)

And now he is drawing two manga series so it will probably be once every two weeks


----------



## Sasori (Nov 18, 2006)

Fuck that i'm just gonna wait till the whole phase ends.

I can't wait that 2 weeks per chap


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

It starts tomorrow


----------



## Headhyuuga (Nov 21, 2006)

*Gantz 2nd Phase 238 RAW*

This is extremely raw version taken with a digital camera, but the quality is good enough to hold people over until official guys get working.

I went to family mart to get some ice cream and seen that it was out a little early so I picked it up, I figure a few ppl would appreciate this.

Feel free to use it as you want and post other place or make mirrors just give hyuugarodney credit.

37 pages with cover and ad



enjoy

X


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! Reading now

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get the ending but 

Lol nice alien


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2006)

ooh ohh ty :3

(merged threads)


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 21, 2006)

I can barely see/tell what was going on. 

But from the little I could decipher I still don't understand what's going on. 

That is aside from 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight that went down which was expected since the end of Phase I.




Also: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that guy trying to kill Gantz with his sword or get him to show some command?.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

I think... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He wanted to kill him but for some reason he sat on the floor instead :S


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2006)

I think there's at least some surprise in there. Something surprising Katou at any rate.


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2006)

this is probably the biggest overhype yet, im disappointed how this chap turned out


----------



## Headhyuuga (Nov 21, 2006)

Kakunojo Yuyama said:


> I can barely see/tell what was going on.
> 
> But from the little I could decipher I still don't understand what's going on.
> 
> ...



He thought about killing Gantz, but basically because they came back to the room they are part of the Gantz squad. Crazy twist.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2006)

wait, does that mean once someone is apart of the gantz squad they cant harm him or something o_O

unexpected XDD


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new guys don't know what's going on  they probably won't survive anyway


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 21, 2006)

It was a great chapter from what I can tell/from what I saw. But there's only one thing keeping it from awesomeness: It lacks Kurono. :cri

They'd better gather those points and revive him dammit!


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

do you think his brother will revive him? lol


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 21, 2006)

Kefka said:


> do you think his brother will revive him? lol



I somehow doubt that...but you never know.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

Let's predict the casualties  I say the vampire girl and the noobs will die. Hmmm and maybe the old man? (I hope he doesn't )


----------



## gnutte (Nov 21, 2006)

^I say the vamp girl will die soon, she doesn't seem important. Dunno about the rest.

Too bad I don't understand anything. Patiently awaits translation.

Also, if Kurono doesn't get revived soon... there will be a reckoning


----------



## Headhyuuga (Nov 21, 2006)

Kefka said:


> do you think his brother will revive him? lol



Ha, doubtful, they dont seem like the best of pals

Imagine a vamp with a suit, talk about a god. They are almost untouchable without them.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

This manga without Kurono is like when in Death Note... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Light turned "good"


----------



## gnutte (Nov 21, 2006)

Headhyuuga said:


> Ha, doubtful, they dont seem like the best of pals.


I think he would revive Kurono if he gets 100 points. I mean, he was nice enough to warn him about the vampires. Perhaps.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice! It's starting right where it left off months ago!! There seems to a rather interesting twist with a couple of the vampires, too.  I can't wait to really find out what's going on.

EDIT: Did that one vampire kill Inaba at the beginning of the chapter???!!! Or was that not him? I hope not because I liked him!

Nevermind... Inaba's in the room later in the chapter.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

The first pages are some of the last pages of chapter 237, and I think I see Inaba in some panels.


----------



## gnutte (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah Inaba seems to be alive.


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2006)

i dunno if i was the only one who noticed his brother got his head chopped >_>


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

Kurono Akira is the blond one right? No one got his head chopped


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2006)

wasn't the whole chopped head thing just a brief flashback to kurono being shown akira's head before he got killed?


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2006)

see that head dangling in the blonde ones hand, that's Akira


----------



## Kefka (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah you're right, sorry  I don't know why I thought Akira was the blond one...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a feeling that was Akira, but I deleted that part of my post because I felt dumb. lol I was right after all. XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmm, so there're at least three people who will most likely revive Kurono when (or IF) they get 100 points. Wonder if they're going to get it in the next mission... XD


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

ty, thats nicer quality ^_^


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 23, 2006)

The new chapter was okay but predictable had a feeling that it would follow like it happen a bit of a fight then because of the Alien mission starting up they have somewhat of a truced for now...

Hope that they don't end up really teaming up and just kinda forgive the fact that the Vampires killed Kei. 

I want some vengance!!!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, i already can't wait for the next chapter;p


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 23, 2006)

gantz fails without kurono


----------



## gnutte (Nov 23, 2006)

^That's why he must get revived and make it uber again.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he will get revived I mean makes sense because he remember everything at the very end.  If he gets revived there's a good chance he'll have all of his memory. If that does happen well he become a member of the Gantz? Or will he have to die AGAIN to be in the Gantz team lol. Gantz did allow what's his name to become a Gantz team member again.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 23, 2006)

o brrrraaaap brrraap brap!!!!

ive been waiting for this for months!!!

time for more ghorey plotlines which keep me hooked - anime was crap

i want kukoro back tho ...


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 23, 2006)

I WANT THIS SHITZ ANIMATED *Hates the world*

*note*
I just rewatched Gantz with a friend of mine who never heard of it...
Why did they stop making the anime.....????


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 23, 2006)

Did anyone else think the chapter ended strangely? I was like, wtf, just execute Gantz already he's right there, where is the logic in this?

Blah, we'll see how this turns out in coming chapters.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah I thought it was odd. But, I don't think he could've executed Gantz even if he tried. That's the way it seemed anyway.

Or maybe the bastard is curious *or* realizes that he won't be able to get out even if he tried to kill Gantz...if that's even possible.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 23, 2006)

or maybe that stupid thing that doesn't let the others get out the room is working with them too? maybe when they're digitally transported or whatever they're either implemented that chip or have it renewed?

and there must be others Gantz's cuz there can't just be demons in Japan and nowhere else


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 23, 2006)

Instead of this whole vampires x Gantzers tag team issue, I wanna see what kind of power does the new alien have.


----------



## ETA (Nov 23, 2006)

Nihonjin said:


> I WANT THIS SHITZ ANIMATED *Hates the world*
> 
> *note*
> I just rewatched Gantz with a friend of mine who never heard of it...
> Why did they stop making the anime.....????


 
Caught up with the source material.

Anyway, for the recent chapters after Oku's shitty laziness and masturbation time break, I'm a bit curious at how the vamps apparently can't kill Gantz himself. It seems as though some, uh, invisible force stopped him from doing the deed.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, if it isn't ever explained I'll be pissed, but I am definitely looking forward to some good 'ol fashioned alien hunting


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 24, 2006)

HellKorn said:


> Caught up with the source material.
> 
> Anyway, for the recent chapters after Oku's shitty laziness and masturbation time break, I'm a bit curious at how the vamps apparently can't kill Gantz himself. It seems as though some, uh, invisible force stopped him from doing the deed.



The hell....Gantz fillers are the easiest in the world....
*Adds new team*
*kills new team*
*repeats (with maybe a few surviving longer than)*

Then again, they'd have to get ressurected aswell...
Kurono could go solo for *insert amount of time*
But canceling the damn show...what were they smoking>?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Nov 25, 2006)

HO! Shitz it's back....but um wtf happened did the vampire agree to play the game or something, they had a huge ass clear shot of the back of his head when he was just sitting there. 
Eh is there a translated version out yet?


----------



## Kefka (Nov 25, 2006)

It's probably protected by an invisible force like the doors before the mission starts. And Gantz can make his head explode...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 25, 2006)

It is weird how the vampire came up with the idea thinking gantz are there enemy are aliens instead of vampires. basically its the vampires fault for making them the enemy, when they had nothing to do with it.

Plus I am to eager to find out if kurono is truely dead, didn't see him get ported to the cheap apartment ^_^


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Nov 25, 2006)

that was kind of a long wait i love the manga but ugh all the good people die
which makes it kinda sad
and kinda funny if you think about it like 4 months later
LOL

oh and gantz cant die after the temple/budha arc
you see kei shoot gantz in the head and walk off
nothing happens...


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 26, 2006)

Didnt kei try shooting Gantz before and it didnt work?? I think the same force is blocking the vamps.


----------



## Kefka (Nov 26, 2006)

He didn't shoot, he just threatened him.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 26, 2006)

That only happend in the anime when Kei shot Gantz near the very end of the series. Nothing happend though it's not cannon to the manga at that point of the anime.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm maybe Im just imagining things. I thought when kei's freinds died to the statues he came back and tried to use one of those ray guns on gantz and either it wouldnt fire or the shot was blocked by something, then the ball showed that he could bring people back and stuff.

 I guess Im just imagining things though. If I was on my normal computer and not home for break I'd check.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Nov 27, 2006)

uhhhh i thought it happened in both
and drunkenyoshi dont repeat the same thing i just said thats pretty much spam and annoying.......


----------



## Vile.47 (Nov 28, 2006)

Um, I just started on this manga a few days ago. Does anyone have the link to chapter 92?


----------



## Vile.47 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh.. thanks alot TBH!


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 28, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:


> uhhhh i thought it happened in both
> and drunkenyoshi dont repeat the same thing i just said thats pretty much spam and annoying.......



you type funny. Like most people type sentences to the end of the page. You hit the enter button after every sentence. I think I read all the posts but yours due to its odd structure being hard on the eyes. In fact compared to the beautiful word-wrapping of my post, it's an eyesore. Had I seen and processed your hideous post however I would not have posted mine.

J/K..when I clicked the thread it didnt send me to the last page for whatever reason so I completely missed your post coming right before mine. I was thinking of the same thing. I wouldnt have said it if I saw what you said though.


----------



## Freija (Nov 28, 2006)

i wonder how good the vampires will do >_>


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 28, 2006)

they will be probably really amazing. they are on-par with the gantz members when they were in suits, so if the vampires are in suits... super vampires?


----------



## mortsleam (Dec 1, 2006)

I dought the vampire will wear the suits if they did....Instant death for BlackSuits.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 4, 2006)

but they have to work together now. or else their heads would blow up due to Gantz...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Dec 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that alien some sort of Harpie....whatever it is poor Takeshi


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Dec 5, 2006)

there will be a chapter next week? the translation says next week right?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 5, 2006)

Hisshouburaiken's translation says there will be a chapter next week, yes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 4 pages with the alien chasing down Takeshi were scary & great.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm all caught up with gantz *took me two days* but...but I still can't get over that onion kid.  Nightmares I tell you.  I can't get that poor kid's last words out of my head....


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 7, 2006)

man... thanks for the link, the new raws are pretty awesome. its gonna get really interesting


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe its not out yet?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2006)

Then someone should have said -_-"

lol I'm not a psychic you kno xD


----------



## gnutte (Dec 7, 2006)

Illuminati and Townl are on it, last I heard. So it probably won't take long now.


----------



## Kefka (Dec 8, 2006)

That's the previous chapter >.>


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Dec 8, 2006)

Oops. Sorry. I'm a moron. But now I have something to look forward to. Hopefully it will be better than the last chapter. :/


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 9, 2006)

thank you, another wonderful job


----------



## Kefka (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, this is a special ocassion 

I liked this chapter.


----------



## ez (Dec 11, 2006)

i just read gantz in like 2 days and i have to say it's one of the craziest mangs i've ever read, so damn violent and unpredictble. I hate the fact the main character decides to leave after proclaiming to get back everyone but I also like how an unpredictble character is back

gantz is nuts


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 12, 2006)

Man i finished phase one like 3 days ago, it seems like perfect timing  im glad i didnt have to wait like 4 months for new gants, cant wait for 240 scan i hate looking at raws its like peaking at christmas presents.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 12, 2006)

phase 2 is starting out boring

but takeshi is kicking ass now


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 12, 2006)

ezxx said:


> i just read gantz in like 2 days and i have to say it's one of the craziest mangs i've ever read, so damn violent and unpredictble. I hate the fact the main character decides to leave after proclaiming to get back everyone but I also like how an unpredictble character is back
> 
> gantz is nuts



thats what makes it so good

i was sas he died


----------



## Kefka (Dec 12, 2006)

It seems like people can see the gantzers and the aliens now.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 12, 2006)

its all cool tho =D
since they rock


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 13, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:


> phase 2 is starting out boring
> 
> but takeshi is kicking ass now



Booring? they just hit us with sudge a huge plot twist, now we have vampires under the controll of Gantz witch is fairly odd considering it seems as tho Gantz's true purpose is to kill vampires.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 13, 2006)

And let's not forget the territory is expanding.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 14, 2006)

WTF Kurono died! Though his character was getting a bit played out, and I didn't really like him picking Tae over Reika, him dying was a huge shock.

Hopefully he gets revived soon (Kishimoto too!).


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 14, 2006)

Gantz was awesome with Kurono. Without him...er...let's just say we need him back soon. xD


----------



## gnutte (Dec 14, 2006)

If he's not back soon, the whole gantz manga will start to deteriorate.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 14, 2006)

Kurono was one of the best made charactures ive ever read, the way he transformed through stage one was amazing you didnt even realize it happend realy also how could he not pick tae if he hadnt it would have been gay. My real question is what what the wepon izume got was and why it didnt help him outside the game.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 14, 2006)

@Gurbik: Agreed. Kurono is one of the best written characters I've ever come across in all of anime/manga that I've seen. Kurono will forever be the true main character of Gantz whether he is revived or not (he had better be revived soon though).

As for chapter 240...can you say Mini-Pwnage?!


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah, that kid is gonna rock it hard =D
suprising, that suit would even work for him...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Takeshi just whoop ass with the big back hit(I named Kazes move that). The countryside general would be proud.
And does Gantz not care anymore after the Oni alien mission. I mean what the hell...everyone sees this shit and desn't even try to help out a kid who's getting his head eaten.



And where the hell is Nishi?


----------



## Kefka (Dec 16, 2006)

But that's what would happen in real life... if you see a geisha with no eyes or nose eating a kid's head I'm sure you wouldn't help him either


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kefka said:


> But that's what would happen in real life... if you see a geisha with no eyes or nose eating a kid's head I'm sure you wouldn't help him either



For gun toating americans, it be the perfect chance to try your new guns ^_^


----------



## Kefka (Dec 16, 2006)

But that was Japan


----------



## Taxman (Dec 16, 2006)

Densetsu said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> And where the hell is Nishi?



invisible as always?....>__>...he was in the room in chapter 238


----------



## ez (Dec 16, 2006)

i wonder what purpose Nishi will serve...kishimoto should've came back but i suppose that's too predictable


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 17, 2006)

this series is crazy

everyone die like flies.

so who is the current main character?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 17, 2006)

ezxx said:


> i wonder what purpose Nishi will serve...kishimoto should've came back but i suppose that's too predictable



but would Kishimoto have been useful in the upcoming fights against the vamps?....at least Nishi was at 90 points before he kicked the bucket....so he had much more experience.



Rokudaime said:


> this series is crazy
> 
> everyone die like flies.
> 
> so who is the current main character?



you could always catch up and find out...


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah... althought he is probably the better. he also knows about it all and thats the real reason why he was chosen.


----------



## Kefka (Dec 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those aliens reminded me of Berserk  Interesting chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so we meet a new team ^__^ interesting chapter i guess


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty interesting chapter. The new aliens look like they came straight from ancient japanese paintings of demons.

I don't know much about japanese dialects, but from the way that guy spoke it seems the new team are from Osaka, though that's probably been mentioned elsewhere before...


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



can't wait to see what they talk about =P


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



interesting, new team is japanese? they looks like foreigner or some, lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 20, 2006)

I just watched chapter 238 and I really LOL..

Those vampire just made themselves as Gantz's puppet...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, seeing the little guy shoulder block that monster was awesome. I was wondering when he'd realise he has super strength.

It's interesting the vamps weren't aware of the head bombs. You'd think they would be better informed than that. Also looks like they didnt bother putting the suits on, which is probably good news for the other Gantzers.

Also interesting to see we have a new team.  I guess since the normal cast have always been in Tokyo before, these guys must be the resident Osaka team. Which means there are probably other Gantz teams in other cities, with other rooms... and maybe other Gantzs, as well?

Can't wait to see how the two teams react to each other. The Osaka team seem to have pretty hard eyes, so methinks they are experienced.

Oh yeah, this is by far the freakiest monster set yet. Like someone said earlier, they totally look like something twisted out of Berserk. Which is a good thing, I think


----------



## Kefka (Dec 20, 2006)

With that many aliens everyone will get 100 points again


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 21, 2006)

yessss, bring back some people?
=D


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to see more vampire action..

I guess those 2 Vampire are now dumb-founded because of their own stupidity..


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




With that many aliens running amok I wouldn't be surprised if one or more of the cast gets killed. For some reason I see either Kaze, or Inaba being the ones.
-Inaba was cool but honestly he's been pussying his way into srviving the games and he barely lived last time, choosing sex over survival...can't blame him though.
-Kaze I swear he'll have to save takashi...it would suck if he dies though
but him being alone and with that many...horribly disgusting aliens running around I'd expect nothing less.

The other team looks pretty cool, rather plain but cool nonetheless, especially the apparent leader...black guy FTW!

But dear lord seeing these aliens makes me wonder what the hell goes on in Oku's head.

And for gods sake Nishi make an appearance.


----------



## Ram (Dec 23, 2006)

yay 241
Translation.


Who do you like best out of Kei, Katou and Izumi?

for me it's:
1. Izumi
2. Katou
3. Kei
But I like them all.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 23, 2006)

Kurono > All

He's the reason Gantz is Gantz.


----------



## Ram (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know, for some reason I don't miss his presence at all in the second phase. I like seeing Katou leading the Gantz team.
Kei will eventually be revived though. But since Izumi was also killed from outside of the Gantz game, he might be able to be revived, just don't know who will actually revive him. Maybe Nishi, or Katou but unlikely.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanx ram, this chapter looks awesome


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 26, 2006)

ram is that raw or scanned? also Kei is the best, period. i imagin we will se him back in a few weeks after this battle is over, with literaly thousands of aliens. However i dont see more then one or two people getting 100 points, maybe nishin and katou, i can see nishin pulling somthing like rezing kei as payback and then kei asking katou to rez izumi. I dont think anyone will die this round i actualy think we will see alot of people get stronger.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for the links


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Jan 2, 2007)

The raw has been out for four days and yet nobody over at mangahelpers has bothered to translate it?


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 2, 2007)

To me it looks like the manga series is moving towards a massive alien invasion, and Gantz isnt able to control the secrecy anymore, so might turn into a full out war? ^_^

Also after last major event, think the Japanese military would take notice ^_^


----------



## gnutte (Jan 2, 2007)

Forgot to post the translation but here it is:
[Lunar]Shakugan No Shana - 01


----------



## Ram (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh good stuff, so Takeshi isn't going to be just a throwaway character.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 2, 2007)

That is funny, the kid is freaking out and crying, while at the same time getting his 100 points lmao.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 3, 2007)

where is the scann ...


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 5, 2007)

In the next issue its him vs the huge alien cant wait


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 5, 2007)

i think hell need some help with the big mother fucker i dont think he can just hip toss that fool like the other kids.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah.. that lil kid is really good... =D
maybe he's gonna get the most points??


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 5, 2007)

No here is whats gonna happen, big dude, swallows little dude, little dude bashes his internal organ, big dude dies from internal injury, little dude get 500 pts and wish's for candy.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 5, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> No here is whats gonna happen, big dude, swallows little dude, little dude bashes his internal organ, big dude dies from internal injury, little dude get 500 pts and wish's for candy.



Something like that is going to happen, you know Gantz is gonna mess with him XD


----------



## Deniz (Jan 5, 2007)

this chapter was awesome. I wonder what takeshi will do with his 100 points?
maybe kaze will die and he will revive him?


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 5, 2007)

maybe for a new weapon since he really has no home to go to or someone will die and he will revive him.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 5, 2007)

The monsters in Osaka are pretty fucked up, they all look like creatures from japanese folklore


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what chapter the guy with the long sword dies.  I am trying to start reading Gantz again but its been awhile.


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 6, 2007)

it was chapter 233


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

<<<---
anyone does have this large pic?


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 6, 2007)

how much larger?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

ah sorry, it's about height 1000 ~ 1200 pix... I am sick waiting for gantzotaku will scan this cover... xD


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 6, 2007)

sorta unclear but best I could do


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 7, 2007)

GantzFan said:


> sorta unclear but best I could do


LOL... horrible quality



what above hyuuga said...


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 7, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I don't think that's what lucifer was expecting...xD
> 
> more like the full size version that's usually scanned...clean and clear...simply resizing that smaller image isn't going to accomplish what Lucifer is looking for...



Ahhh I see, well good luck in your search


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2007)

when's243 coming?


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 8, 2007)

no one knows...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jan 8, 2007)

Gotta love Osaka accents in manga. The scanslators definitly had some fun with that one. 

Should be fun to see how the two teams interact now that the initial distrust has been dispelled by Reika's enormous tits.

Anyway, awesome to see the kid (I forget his name) owning more ass. I thought his 15 minutes of fame were up from the way he got surrounded last time.

Also... it's interesting that that last creature seemed to actualy be acting like it was a ghost/spirit.

Maybe they aren't always aliens after all?


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 8, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> when's243 coming?



I heard mid or late January


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 20, 2007)

anyone heard anything new about 243?


----------



## gnutte (Jan 20, 2007)

I think the date was the 25th January. Which means we get it a few days earlier, around tuesday most likely.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2007)

damn, the guy has had like 3 months or so to make tons of chaps, and as soon as he starts releasing again.... he's out of chapters, he should just finish the manga quickly if he can't keep up anymore


----------



## Emery (Jan 20, 2007)

It's not that.  It's a matter of when Young Jump decides to publish it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

ZOMG i totally forgot about Gantz. After the first chapter of part 2 I kinda neglected watching for releases. Gotta catch up to the few chapters that were released since then.


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ive been reading gantz for a while, its my fav. manga.

Yea the release of chapters is a pain the breaks are unexpected.


----------



## Champloon (Jan 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy s*it watz up with that new megaman canon the osaka squadron ppl are carrying? Is that the 100 pnt weapon that gantz was talking about?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Jan 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty good chapter....
Is the Osaka team a bunch of addicts?
And honestly that huge shit they're carrying around one their arms is awesome. Maybe that's the 100 pt weapon.
Nice ending to the chap too, Kaze saves the day with the classic move. Takeshi has to be closing in to 100 pt after this one.


----------



## gnutte (Jan 23, 2007)

Raw with missing page:
narutard


----------



## Kepa (Jan 23, 2007)

hehe, that other (Osaka?) team is waay better than the tokyo team 

but eh, getting high before going an a berserker deathmatch with aliens?? I'm beginning to think the mangaka never smoked in his life, because the last thing I'd wanna do when high is go fight :/


----------



## Athrum (Jan 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah, at least 3 of them seem to have the EPW (Extremely Powerful Weapon) and man the Osaka team seems to know what they're doing, they wipe trough the aliens like they are nothing, and they have 2 Gantz bikes, this seems to imply that they do this for fun, maybe when someone dies they ressurect him but just continue to kill aliens




edit: maybe those are steroids and not drugs


----------



## Kepa (Jan 23, 2007)

X-T said:


> edit: maybe those are steroids and not drugs


well it could be... but that bike rider depicted a heroine taker IMO 
(besides, you don't have to take steroids before a fight... you take them when you're training to get stronger. He obviously wanted to fight like a monster). Besides, I also don't think it's so necessary to take a shot right in your artery 

It just seems to me those guys realised they get a new and "clean" body every time they complete the mission...and they seem to get kicks from killing aliens. So why not take drugs 
Hell, if tomorrow gantz gave me a pair of fresh new lungs every time I wanted I'd smoke 50 cigarettes a day. (sadly that's not the case so I don't smoke :amazed)


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea, I think that was the connotation with the weed smoking and mp3s. Everyone was like, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's listen to some tunes, rip it, do some heroine, and take out some aliens. It's no big deal... yo man can I get a rip?




THat's kind of like what I imagine they were thinking. It kind of put's the team around here in perspective. Either this team is incredibly powerful or the old school team is pathetic.


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea, I think that was the connotation with the weed smoking and mp3s. Everyone was like, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's listen to some tunes, rip it, do some heroine, and take out some aliens. It's no big deal... yo man can I get a rip?




THat's kind of like what I imagine they were thinking. It kind of put's the team around here in perspective. Either this team is incredibly powerful or the old school team is pathetic.


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 24, 2007)

drugs+aliens= a great high time


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 24, 2007)

haha, probably makes it easier to kill them...


----------



## Athrum (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah maybe you're right on the drugs, but man im still amazed on how easily they dispatch aliens and how cool they look lol


----------



## GantzFan (Jan 24, 2007)

there are probably living like there is no tomorrow because there may not as well be if they're in gantz


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kepa said:


> It just seems to me those guys realised they get a new and "clean" body every time they complete the mission


 
They don't get a new body everytime. Only when they were injured, Gantz seemed to bring back an earlier copy of them before they got hurt.  Like with the Big Bird aliens. When Kurono is brought back, he doesn't know what happened to the boss, because thats a copy from just before the boss picks him up.  So, unless Gantz brings back a copy from the very start of the mission everytime, which would mean they would never have any memory of the fight, they don't get a clean body.


----------



## Emery (Jan 29, 2007)

phase 3

243 HQ by Phase 3.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2007)

The link says 243, but the download file says 242


----------



## conceptz (Jan 30, 2007)

This manga is so good. I just started a few days ago and now I'm caught up to 243. 

Anybody else have a feeling Kurono is going to be back?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, he was the main character till now so its probable that he will return. But we are not sure because Oku is a strange guy loland he sometimes makes major character sweeps were he kills everyone.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice chapter...


----------



## Athrum (Feb 6, 2007)

Holy crap, they killed them, they torture them, they rape them...
Osaka team is GREAT. They are a bunch of maniacs. Also, go go Takeshi, you can do it!!


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn, Osaka team is hardcore ! X-T stole my words ! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When I saw the rape scene, I was like "WTF ? They're insane ?", but then I  said "oh... ok then... It's like with female cylons. Only that I pity the cylons and not the aliens"




But I wonder if their behaviour has a reflection in their non-gantz "free-time"... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What if they are assholes ? When "alive" too ?


----------



## Champloon (Feb 7, 2007)

Is all i could muster when i saw the Osaka team do wat they did...

They some hard core gantz playerz!


----------



## conceptz (Feb 7, 2007)

Good chapter!

it sucks so much that chapters are released monthly.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2007)

Wtf, were they just raping an alien?


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Feb 7, 2007)

dont you wish for kurono and izumi to just come back and put this little osaka bitches in their places?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 7, 2007)

conceptz said:


> it sucks so much that chapters are released monthly.



Actually they are bi-weekly.

Kurono and Izumi back to put the Osaka team into place? Nah!
Im liking Osaka team way more than Tokyo team right now, and judging by their abilities i dont know that Kurono and Izumi would be able to stand against them.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 7, 2007)

Wtf raping monsters...

They must be pretty desparate 
Other than that.
Holy... that's just plain awesome.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoa.....the Osaka team took the game to a whole new level, that's some sick shit.
Takeshi is still whoopin ass, I swore he would've died his first time around.
And once again Nishi is nowhere to be found...man that gotta be the easiest character to write ever.


----------



## Emery (Feb 13, 2007)

Link removed


Chapter 244 HQ by Phase3.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the url, HQ alien raping... awesome


----------



## xander19 (Feb 13, 2007)

HQ alien raping, why god why? But cool chapter none the less.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 23, 2007)

finally i can post here! ... those Osaka guys sure creep me... but takeshi compensates the wtf with WTF!... XD...


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

See, if Kurono were alive now, he'd have owned all those punk-asses from the start.


----------



## Red (Feb 24, 2007)

hey whats gonna happen with the male hostess and the girl?

izumi for the win


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 24, 2007)

I even wonder if those Osaka Team actually fought those Buddha Monster or Oni Alien level before?

I wish they got owned in this current arc.

and hell no, Tokyo Team should alive...all of them...


----------



## Red (Feb 24, 2007)

if they had fought the buddah or oni levels they would have been owned big time.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 24, 2007)

2weeks without a chapter....i cant stand it...


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 24, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> See, if Kurono were alive now, he'd have owned all those punk-asses from the start.



SO True....

I'm Still hoping the vampires just decide to kill these bastards... they're really sick...


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 25, 2007)

I really do hope they bring back Kurono and soon at that. After he died, it feels like theres a huge hole in the manga. The characters feel kinda empty now without him. I'm glad they got Kato back though but, Kurono's character growth was just sooo much better and more interesting. I just don't see what else can happen with the rest of the characters, growth wise, besides a very few. What can Kato do? Finally realize he has to pull the trigger... that's just too old now.

I feel bummed now haha,

later.


----------



## gnutte (Feb 26, 2007)

245 raw:
Sorta valentine


----------



## Athrum (Feb 26, 2007)

Man, Kaze is a BEAST!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 26, 2007)

And here i was expecting a chapter a litle more about the sick bastards...
Great Chapter can't wait for a translation...


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2007)

Translation by Hisshouburaiken: Mangahelpers Mirrors

Kaze is the fucking man.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, Countryside General FTW! I think that was the most impressive display of strength since that time Kurono jumped through the giant Buddha's head.

Nice to get some more background on Kaze at last too. That scene with the tot immitating his shoulder barge and the flashback to his youth were a welcome change.

I think Takeshi (I think that's the kid's name?) is either going to spend this entire arc in mortal danger, or is going to die before the end, since his suit has gone down and we've had his and Kaze's relationship focused on in such a touching way. Either that or Kaze will be the one to bite it, protecting him.

Bad things happen to happy people in Gantz...


----------



## Emery (Feb 26, 2007)

Phase 3 will have a HQ out of the chapter by tomorrow.   We're halfway done.

Here's a quality example:


----------



## Athrum (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimi Sama said:


> Wow, Countryside General FTW! I think that was the most impressive display of strength since that time Kurono jumped through the giant Buddha's head.




QFT!!

Yeah since he got attached to the kid that I've been waiting for him to die. But i guess that point distribution will be just around the corner because the Osaka team obliterated the rest of the aliens.


----------



## Emery (Feb 27, 2007)

Link removed

245 HQ by Phase 3. :3


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 1, 2007)

Emery said:


> Link removed
> 
> 245 HQ by Phase 3. :3



Thanks for the link. 

*downloading*


----------



## Kefka (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, one of the best chapters so far. ^^


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Mar 12, 2007)

is that the junkie who got beheaded? man i thought he was hardcore :/


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2007)

No the junkie appears to be on another part of the town.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 14, 2007)

Is the naked guys died or what? I mean why the same monster attacking other Gantzer?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2007)

Those are some h4x weps they got.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 15, 2007)

THIS MANGA KICKS ASS!

Took me a day to catch up to the manga, but man it's awesome. I have a couple of things to say though:

1. The mangaka knows how to draw his titties. I mean, Reika-chan and Kishimoto-chan's are HUGE. HUGE RACKS, RIDICOUSLY HUGE RACKS! I just hope Reika-chan does not die. 

2. The Osaka team is messed up in the head, but I still don't like them.

3. It just doesn't feel right without Kurono. He was Gantz and even though it's still pretty good, it's nothing without him. Hell, even though he was an ass, Izumi was a badass as well. Hopefully, they get revived some way.

I can't wait to see how this story unravels. Great manga.


----------



## theshad (Mar 16, 2007)

Rokudaime said:


> Is the naked guys died or what? I mean why the same monster attacking other Gantzer?



Nah, that monster naked guy was fighting ran from him after he shot its tail. Naked guy looks like he is strong as hell


----------



## Emery (Mar 16, 2007)

Phase 3 is currently working on a HQ.

This raw is a bitch to work with, though.  So you'll have to bare with us for a while.


----------



## Emery (Mar 17, 2007)

Link removed


HQ by Phase 3.


----------



## Tsuuga (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn, it's getting intense.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow. Rapist dude has some skills. I wonder if he and the other 2 can survive the bosses though. Katou's team and vampires just disappeared too. I can`t wait to see the new weapon in action.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 17, 2007)

Same here. I really want to see what those weapons are capable of. 

And I was wondering how does the mangaka draw so good? The art is simply stunning


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, Osaka dudes are starting to drop like flies. I love the fact the stoned members treat thier comrades being ripped in half in the same way you'd react to a mate dropping thier beer or something. Those guys are fucked up.

Really good chapter anyway. Can't wait to see what those three boss looking creatures do, I get the feeling they will be displaying some insane abilities before too long so we might be in for something similar to the Oni alien battles. 

I like the theme of Japanese spirits as well. Does anyone know what the old man is supposed to be, since we have a Tengu and a wierd sort of Taoist Kyuubi?

Oh and Alien Rapist Dude was very impressive considering he literaly ran rings around that creature without his suit. I think he'll be a survivor. Could have done without seeing his hard-on, though. That's got to be a first in manga for me I think.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 18, 2007)

haha the osaka team are priceless, being killed off a little easily but I have a feeling the remaining guys will lay down some serious pwnage soon =p

the boss creatures look cool, its getting interesting :3


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't wait for the remaining Osaka teammates to show those new weapons! They're gonna look so badass!

But yeah, the other Osaka teammates did get killed horribly, especially the stoners. Those were the most hilarious.


----------



## MdB (Mar 18, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Same here. I really want to see what those weapons are capable of.
> 
> And I was wondering how does the mangaka draw so good? The art is simply stunning



CG (post to short)


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Mar 19, 2007)

moridin said:


> haha the osaka team are priceless, being killed off a little easily but I have a feeling the remaining guys will lay down some serious pwnage soon =p
> 
> the boss creatures look cool, its getting interesting :3



Yeah, the middle one is Nuralihyon, the main target for the hunt.

Out of everything, I'm most looking forward to seeing everyone react to the (likely) huge amount of points Takeshi racked up.  He, Kaze, and probably Nishi are the only ones who'll get any points, and I'd be willing to bet Takeshi gets the most.

I'm wondering where the vampires went...I wish the others had tried to take them down for revenge.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the Osaka team got served, damn.
lol at the naked guy that was awesome, him running around that alien.
The last panel is too awesome, those two are a bit too confident but they looked cool doing it.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2007)

Where is ma 247 raw?? 


Edit: Oh yeah i forgot, no GANTZ until April


----------



## -DBC- (Apr 1, 2007)

After this mission you guys think this'll be the last we see of the Osaka team?

I'm quite interested in how the storys gunna turn after this mission... but from the the looks of it theres gunna be very few points added to the "new life for kurono" fund.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 9, 2007)

So 247 is out and

*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHat the..??! That weapon's  just crazy, really powerful, turned an alien into mush lol, maybe next chapter we will see the vampires in action


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 10, 2007)

Found chapter 247 online somewhere, guess I'll post the like since no one else is, it's not a DL link though. Ch 247- LQ

*Spoiler*: __ 



This mission is getting better seems like they're having second thoughts bout reviving Kurono. And Vampire/Katou action next week it seems 



No chapter until 28th


----------



## Champloon (Apr 10, 2007)

Chap 247

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap it seems i was right the megaman canon was the 100 point weapon (turned that alien into a pool of blood!) 

And it seems that the group wont have to do anything due to team Osaka though my guess is with alot of their members dying they might have to help anyway

No chapter until the 28th


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The absence of naked rapist Osaka warrior of the ultimate bad ass shooting power makes me sad.

Where is he?

He is the new generation of Sniper Guy; he's the Osaka version who fights naked, kills aliens and rapes the women aliens. I would never rape an alien...or commend it, but the guy is just crazy cool and relaxed.

How is he not the greatest thing since Sniper Guy?


----------



## Emery (Apr 11, 2007)

^ That's a MQ.  It's still easier on the eyes than the other two.  The raw was atrocious.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 11, 2007)

Shocwave have caught up, but I dont use bittorrent so can anyone tell me how I can get their volumes 19 and 20?  They're not on emule yet, and shocwave's http links dont work.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 11, 2007)

Densetsu said:


> No chapter until 28th


You sure about that? At the End of Chapter 247 it says: "Gantz will return April 12. Complete with pinups & color Cover."


----------



## Athrum (Apr 11, 2007)

Gantz will return on the 28th, it's on the raw.
To get the new chapters from ShocWave use bittorrent or just go to their IRC channel on rizon.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

Finally got up to date. I read it all this weekend  

Man, those Osaka dudes rule! 
"What are those?"
"Heads?"
"Huh? Heads?...WHOA, they are heads!"
"This chicks kinda cute, definately my type"


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 15, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> Finally got up to date. I read it all this weekend
> 
> Man, those Osaka dudes rule!
> "What are those?"
> ...



Nice sig. Is that fanart or did Oku actually draw that?


----------



## Emery (Apr 15, 2007)

^ I think that was a panel from the chapter where the alien impersonating Reika screwed Inaba.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 15, 2007)

Interesting turn of events in the new chapter.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 15, 2007)

Emery said:


> ^ I think that was a panel from the chapter where the alien impersonating Reika screwed Inaba.



nah, its just one of those character portraits that are at the start of most chapters. Forget which chapter though


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the way Reika so casually dished out the truth about the killing game in 247. She makes Katou look like a wuss. He seems completely confused with his goals and his life purpose. Now if this continue I'm not sure if we will ever see "titz" again!

To me it seems the Tokyo team has lost the "spark". Without the life and fighting spirit of Kurono the team seems so "lost"... something is certainly missing. And so far there's too little background or character development for the Osaka guys. All I know about them is they are some wild killers and crazy  (one of them raped an alien for god's sake!).

I have hope for Nishi or the vampires though. They are kind of unpredictable.


----------



## theshad (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if the focus turned to the Osaka team instead of Tokyo, without Kurono they are kind of bitches now.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, we'll probably have  to wait for the end of the hunt to get some insight on osaka team.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

All I know is Naked Rapist with Boner from Osaka better not die. If he died, I will be totally sad.

The guy is as bad ass as Random Sniper.

And I wanna' see this guy clash with more aliens.


----------



## Ram (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a feeling Izumo would have worked really well in that crazy Osaka team.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 18, 2007)

Kurono would pwn the entire Osaka team.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Kurono would pwn the entire Osaka team.



Naked Rapist?

No.

No he wouldn't own Naked Alien Rapist from Osaka with Boner.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 18, 2007)

Especially that guy. He'd do about 13 back-flips before shooting him in the balls.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

or rather, Only the Naked Rapist dude, cause all the rest of the Osaka team seem to be be getting pwned by the aliens, so Kurono wouldn't have to worry about owning them.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Apr 19, 2007)

anybody notice nishi is not there?

oh and you people need to get out more you act like you never seen an alien get raped.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

finally read 247, man those osaka guys are awesome xD

they'd stomp all over tokyo even with kurono


----------



## Ram (Apr 22, 2007)

Yea, they're on another level. 
And there must be even better Gantz teams out there in other countries, ones that have survived since the beginning. The end of mission interaction should be interesting though, hopefully they aren't transported straight back.


----------



## theshad (Apr 22, 2007)

The only Osaka guys that have been really impressive so far are naked rapist and druggy. Black guy with gun is probably a beast too since he got the gun in the first place but we didn't get to see him disintegrating that one alien. I think that the Tokyo team could take them if they had Izumi and Kurono alive. I actually forgot that Nishi had even been revived we have seen so little of him, where the hell has he been?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 22, 2007)

He's invisible fapping to Naked rapist guy's boner.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow..Great chapter.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 23, 2007)

Is that the raw? Or a sub?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2007)

pretty cool chapter :3

its raw sasori


----------



## theshad (Apr 23, 2007)

Scans are out now, apparently the vampires and the aliens are working together, I always thought they were seperate groups.


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 24, 2007)

Vampies and the Oni Alien worked together. It's not inconceivable that these are workin together too.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who the chick on pg 17 is? I didnt see her with the Osaka team earlier and she kinda looks like a short haired Reika or is that reika?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 24, 2007)

No, she's someone from Osaka Team, by the way she talks, maybe we'll know next chapter who she is...


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2007)

I wanna see that male hostess vampire and his chick kick some ass.


----------



## theshad (Apr 24, 2007)

Fire101 said:


> Vampies and the Oni Alien worked together. It's not inconceivable that these are workin together too.



Hmm I forgot that I guess, I thought that every time the vampires have shown up they were just doing things on their own.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 24, 2007)

Pretty good chapter, interested in how the Vamps conversation with the head aliens will go.
Did Oku forget about Nishi or something?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 25, 2007)

Whoa, 247 was pretty awesome. I wonder what other weapons the Osaka team has... Anyone know when 248 comes out?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2007)

248 is already out my friend, and 249 will come out in two weeks..


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, but some dudes translated it already, just search it on manga-updates.


----------



## Emery (Apr 26, 2007)

248 HQ by Phase 3

Link removed


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2007)

WOw..thanks for the link


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet, thanks Emery


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

Awsome, thanks!!!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Mori, and Thank you Emery for the scans =)


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 27, 2007)

New chapter was pretty cool. That guy Katou saved was an ass, but at least it kinda helped Katou realize that (as Reika said) its not their job to save innocent people. I guess you could say after a little while, people might start taking it for granted that the Gantz team will save them.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, i miss the way Tokyo Team slaughtered aliens


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

Team aint the same since

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurono died



Someones gotta step up to the plate and lead this team
I dnt care if its Kato or Reika but they really need their fighting spirit back


----------



## Nihonjin (May 14, 2007)

yay *downloads*


----------



## Athrum (May 14, 2007)

Man this is getting so weird, it seems that this is all a game to the Osaka team...


----------



## tgre (May 15, 2007)

yeah...Katou is fudging awesome though..im glad he's back...so far the present team + Izumi and Kurono would rape...

Muscle Rider is a tank and a half XD


----------



## CalRahhh (May 15, 2007)

Woah! That monster at the end looked awsome! This should be interesting......
that Osakan chick pisses me off though.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 16, 2007)

Anzu is one crazy bitch but I already love her.


----------



## JokerZZZ (May 19, 2007)

Man the new weapon this guy from the Osakan team has is killer.

So far the Tokyo team loses. Katou is still too soft and the chick hes with at the moment rules. I love her 

Reika needs to step up and lead their team to victory.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (May 19, 2007)

Oh my god, I thought that little frog like thing at the end was kinda cute stealin shoes and stuff, next page I'm like "WTF?? It called it dad." 
And the Tokyo team should really stop pussing around, geez at least Kaze and Takeshi had some spirit left. 
I guess the team sucks without a badass, which is why I'm waiting for fuckin Nishi to stop fapping to dead bodies and kick ass.


----------



## JokerZZZ (May 22, 2007)

Nishi needs to do it right. Kurono needs to come back.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 27, 2007)

Well just read Chap 249, it was ok. I think this girl might fall in love with Katou later on.. Who knows, she's cute.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 1, 2007)

I want Kurono back. But I am so far interested in this arc because of Katou and the blond vampire, but still I want Kurono revived.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 1, 2007)

wow 2 more EPW's


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like Katou is about to get his fighting spirit back.


----------



## Yagami (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to ask this but I need to know because I'm to lazy to read the manga.

I have only seen the anime version and if possible could some one give me a short preview of what happened after the anime ended?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 2, 2007)

One manga is fail 

Someone needs to SS that shit.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2007)

Yagami is kind of long to give a resume


----------



## 9th (Jun 3, 2007)

Yagami i can at least tell you that the end of the anime never happend, everyone died. That was correct, but they never had a "Hunt Kurono" game. You should read it, i promise you... you won't be disappointed. 

Anyway, I think it was a good step to kill of Kurono at one point I thought he was immortal, and couldn't die. But I'm really sad for Izumi, he didn't get to show us that much (even though we got the osakan team and they do kick major ass). I wanted a Izumi VS Katou conflict.


----------



## Yagami (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe I will read it later when I got the time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aah they killed Kurono,thats to bad he was the only charecter I liked. All the other chars just 
got on my nerves.

This Katou you talk about is he the one that got killed anime?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah its that one, and there were some major chars introduced during the Dino hunt, and most of them rule (excluding Inaba )


----------



## Yagami (Jun 3, 2007)

I am downloding Phase 1 right now. I will read from the beginning to see how much the anime differs from the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that they revive kurono, he is the coolest char in Gantz(when he goes berserk)


----------



## tgre (Jun 4, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah its that one, and there were some major chars introduced during the Dino hunt, and most of them rule (excluding Inaba )



DO I HEAR A KAZE FAN??!!!

hahha..yeah they rule...the old man, the psychic butt kickers, the big dude that kicks ass everywhere, Izumi our resident psycho, Reika...(Im still waiting for a KeixReika thing T_T AND OF COURSE THE PANDA!!!!)

Inaba seems to be turning alright in recent chapters...he;s not that whining bitch right now...there might be hope...although the Osaka group are hilarious.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, in the last hunt (The Oni Hunt) he did fuck an alien


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jun 4, 2007)

Mind, what do you thinks gonna happen this time. It always starts off like a walk in the park and suddenly the twist comes where some uber powerful alien turns up. Come on, I want speculation. Personally I think that the Osaka team has to kill the Tokio team to win the round and its gonna end up in battle royale.


----------



## tgre (Jun 5, 2007)

X-T said:


> Well, in the last hunt (The Oni Hunt) he did fuck an alien



The alien grew three sets of tits...

i lol'd


----------



## Pharen (Jun 5, 2007)

does anyone have the volumes of phase 2 , or links to them please tell me or send =)


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jun 10, 2007)

Pharen said:


> does anyone have the volumes of phase 2 , or links to them please tell me or send =)



The Zetsu x Hanabi FC has got the first 7 volumes


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2007)

Emery where are you


----------



## Athrum (Jun 12, 2007)

Me Teru ended this week, hopefully we will see the return of a weekly Gantz.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 12, 2007)

X-T said:


> Me Teru ended this week, hopefully we will see the return of a weekly Gantz.



It ends ? Well, I guess people got angry at the way this story was going on... I thought it was a comedy, but the emoness killed it all.

Now, the author can focus properly on Gantz indeed !


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 12, 2007)

Pfft, doubt it. It just means more rest time for oku.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2007)

lol Emery has exams.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jun 14, 2007)

Chapter 251 is out: 

I've found it at Mangahelpers. ^^


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2007)

that chick is so hot >_<


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 14, 2007)

She reminds me of Kei Kishimoto.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2007)

Naahhh,she's way cuter and more...livelier. Kishimoto was an emo girl.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah, agree with X-T. I don't get a kishimoto vibe off her at all.


----------



## ez (Jun 14, 2007)

@rokudame it was direct dl  I dl'd the chapter off of that site

thanks 4 raw


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 15, 2007)

Aww sucks, dunno when 252 will come out ><


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 16, 2007)

Jesus H Christ. I stopped reading a while ago at the end of phase 1 and just now caught up. The shear badassness of this manga makes my head explode. So glad I decided to start reading it again. You never know whats gonna happen, and that to me is extremely valuable when so much manga nowadays is so formulaic and predictable.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah i agree with you. Oku really knows when to blow our minds with something.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2007)

It ended at 237


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks a ton mate!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2007)

gantz only should be read when the good stuff ain't out yet.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 1, 2007)

Gantz 252 is out: [Ruberia] - Death Note 37

Need Translation!


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 2, 2007)

The guys from the Osaka team are really monsters compared to the Tokyo team...though I guess it's not all that hard to get 100 points once you have the ultimate weapon.  The girl with Katou says she has to survive for her child. This means that she might be developed some more in the real world.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2007)

Kalle thanks for the share, i was kind in withdrawal without my weekly gantz chapter 
Im trying to translate but ill post here some cool info that many of you may have discovered already..

Black Guy finished 3 times
Short Hair guy 4 times
Junkie on motorcycle 2 times
the 3 sunglass dudes 1 time each

then she says "There is one person left, finished 7 times!"

OO WTF?!!

P.S. Love the chapter cover


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 4, 2007)

> P.S. Love the chapter cover



A Gantz chapter never feels complete without a coverpage with 1-6 half naked chicks, XD


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 8, 2007)

Argh, this new arc is lacking something. Too be honest, it just doesnt feel like the same old gantz. Hmm, but then again maybe the series is changing and this entire mysterious with Gantz is about to be solved. 

Meh. In any case, I hope the mysterious is not what I imagine and remains as crazy as Gantz has been.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 9, 2007)

It's been a long time since I read HQ chapter of Gantz. Thanks for link, Mori.

I have a hard time imagining someone clearing it 2 times but 7 times is fucking crazy. I wonder what Izumi would do right now if he was still alive.


----------



## Akiba (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, things could really pick up once Katou gets into the groove, I can't wait to see the vampires getting pwned


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2007)

or the might do the pwning


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks mori...love GANTZ xD


----------



## Ram (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah nice, new chapter. The Osaka team are beasts (reconfirmed).


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 13, 2007)

Ram said:


> Ah nice, new chapter. The Osaka team are beasts (reconfirmed).



I could've sworn that said breasts.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm still fanboying the milf D:


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 13, 2007)

Hot MILF is hoooooooot.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah, maybe a new theme >_>


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally got up to date. I agree with Kaname, the new arc doesn't feel the same as the old Gantz. I'm sure it's gonna get better but at the moment its just lacking something, and I don't know what.


----------



## Ram (Jul 13, 2007)

moridin said:


> I'm still fanboying the milf D:





Prince Leon said:


> Hot MILF is hoooooooot.



hahaha      qft


----------



## BlackX (Jul 15, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> Finally got up to date. I agree with Kaname, the new arc doesn't feel the same as the old Gantz. I'm sure it's gonna get better but at the moment its just lacking something, and I don't know what.



personally, i think it's lacking the "dread" suspense the characters felt, the feeling that they really could die, especially during the buddha mission. well, it could be due to the fact that they have "experience" with the "games" now. but even kurono felt that "dread suspense" even though he wanted to play. well, that's just my own humble opinion on it anyways.

oh yeah, anybody want to take a shot at what those three probable "bosses" can do? i'm assuming the fox-like alien is going to have something to do with fire.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2007)

"D'oh!"

That was hilarious.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2007)

~1#J0yBoY~ said:


> Oh lord he got owned
> 
> So what is this east vs west thing i dont feel like going back, so is there like some differency in mythology creatures or type of warriors?
> 
> I mean there all from the same country right or did i miss something



Well so far we dont have a clue about this, i think is more aliens/vampires vs Gantzers, we dont know if this is a game or not, but we were given some hints that this happens worldwide.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2007)

Gantz keeps me waiting all the time..its gonna be out this week..WHOO!


----------



## ricc (Jul 17, 2007)

The last page of 253 was just love, love.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, seems we see the name of the blonde vampire...finally


----------



## Ram (Aug 1, 2007)

haha, Host Samurai's remark at the end was jokes. Next chapter release date is unknown though, sad.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 1, 2007)

i think the vampires might end up joining the gantz team maybe


----------



## Mori` (Aug 2, 2007)

blonde haired vamp boy ftw xD


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 2, 2007)

Those monster samurais were as twisted as they looked. I saw it coming.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah they are ugly, it was still random to chop off her arm. And you can tell the blonde vampire was worried about her or why else would he take her with him?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 2, 2007)

I think that's all there is to it then...they like to be tough guys. Otherwise, why would the girl ask the guy what he'd think if she'd died.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2007)

Ram said:


> haha, Host Samurai's remark at the end was jokes. Next chapter release date is unknown though, sad.



Just because Phase 3 didn't know how to translate it doesn't mean we don't know when it comes, i read the raw, next Gantz on August 9th


----------



## Cromer (Aug 2, 2007)

Dude, I was just left confused (and enthralled, but then that's a given) with this chapter. What's with the blondie vamp?


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont expect that Host Samurai is capable enough to kill those demon by himself and I am wrong..

Pity those Osaka gantz...They got pwned.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 9, 2007)

X-T said:


> Just because Phase 3 didn't know how to translate it doesn't mean we don't know when it comes, i read the raw, next Gantz on August 9th


That's today then.


----------



## ricc (Aug 10, 2007)

Gantz last pages these last few weeks have been awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2007)

nice thanks for the link


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 15, 2007)

No one discuss about Gantz chapter 255 in this week? Weird...

and it is out already.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

it was pretty odd, the ending was very wtf.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 1, 2007)

that was a pretty decent chapter, though looks like these other guys are way stronger than the tokyo guys though kei probably could still take  a few out lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2007)

lol Gantz use to be the shit that you read when all the good shit ain't loaded up...now since  well it grew on me after a certain main character gained a heart. Gantz is one of those mangas only tolerated because you have someone to cheer for.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 2, 2007)

I want Kei-chan and Izumi to return, sniff sniff...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2007)

liked this chapter, was neat. Things are going to kick off soon methinks =p

stealth suit?


----------



## CJC (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully in the next chapter might see that imba dude who's got 100 points 7 times.

Those 3 monsters are gonna be awesome, 100 pointer ftw.


----------



## JokerZZZ (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice chapter. Want to see that ultimate dude who hides in a stealth suit lol.
But those 3 monsters seem to be the ultimate shit.


----------



## regina777 (Sep 14, 2007)

i found gantz chapter 257 *Over Here​*They request to use only that link on other forums. 
i wonder, is this the strength of the 100 pointer? hOW is he going to regenerate now.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2007)

nice thanks for the link


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the chapter was very nice, but it's not that OMG i must share my opinion...
It serves a purpose to show how powerful is the "boss" and that's it


----------



## Botzu (Sep 15, 2007)

sheesh this manga is longggg im on ch 145 atm(started reading this morning, gg free time)


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice new chapter....would like to see Katou in full trottle, so that he could help revive Kurono


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2007)

nice chapter overall, but too much waste of pages with useless emotion faces.


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Sep 15, 2007)

I wonder if the nerd will become the new kurono for the osaka team. The heroin addict seems like hes gonna die cause part of his head got blown off also or its just blood from his arm getting blown up.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 17, 2007)

Doubtful....seriously


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 23, 2007)

wow i just read this entire manga from 1 to 257 over the last 48 or so hours lol, i am like high on a drug now. this manga is NUTS the story is so depressing, especially when EVERYONE DIED except kei vs those crazy buddha monsters. thats fucking nuts!!! and then that one strong butterfly alien escaped and killed everyone in kei's school??? lol and yet somehow they all came back???? so confusing!!! i want more nishi now, i think he got owned way too hard when that mere tanaka killed him i mean how could he be so weak and get have gotten to 90 points??? that must've been an insane fluke, i want to see him own peeps. its kinda cool how the vamps have joined up, the osaka team is disgusting and i felt sick to my stomach when they got introduced, i dislike them enormously. hopefully their 7-time leader is the shit and not just a punk like the rest of them. and wtf would anyone want to kill the 100 pointer by themselves lol, obviously thats a death sentence. and if you ask me the strongest monster so far shown besides the new 100 pointer was that multiple-armed hindu monster that katou just barely killed. that thing was insanely powerful, it had lasers, swords, re-generation automatically, etc etc etc, crazy acid it threw. that was a fucking insanely strong monster, not even the oni boss could compare to that friend.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 1, 2007)

damn that chapter was boring


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 2, 2007)

that really was boring, why would they concentrate on pussies anyway?


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 2, 2007)

I know one thing that alien would own Itachi....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2007)

hmm well i was surprised that nerd survived the whole chapter, he was clever to use the enemy's own head against other enemies, and he's still alive. i think he'll be saved by the black guy and the other dude, or else the 7-time winner will make an appearance to do something awesome


----------



## Champloon (Oct 3, 2007)

bah why the hell have they spent one chapter focused on this noob? (and worst of all he's a pussy) i hope next chapter is much better


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

this second half really is going slow


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever since Kurono died I just haven't been into Gantz all that much.

And what the fuck @ this chapter? Snot nosed lil bitch. It's not everyday I see a giant pussy with legs and a face.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 3, 2007)

i chuckled when that random guy shotted Godzilla.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2007)

well at least we learned a little more about those two bodyguards of the target, how one can fly and the other moves around to protect the 100-pointer. it was weird to me how the 100-pointer's head never regenerated its body back to attack that gantz member holding it, surely he could've


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 18, 2007)

Whens the next chapter >_<?


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 18, 2007)

Better, _what's_ the next chapter?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

260 is the next one though I think it comes out next week since its  a 2 week release type manga.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

where is 259 then?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

It was released like last week but no one posted it up apparently.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol army. Though, I kinda like it ! The useless by standing cops and civilians were kinda annoying, taking photographs and shit. At least someone remember what the military can offer ! 

Even if they get pawned...

And AbNo, c'mon, it was not that bad ! I mean... Army ! ... Ok ok... I just went "FUCK YEAH !" when I saw that tank and the troops... Military freak I am...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

It was more boring than anything once again.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would have preferred what the outside world thought about this(the army that is) rather than that fat dork. Please, incompetent aliens, kill him already.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 28, 2007)

wow chap 260 definitely was waaayy more info than 258/259. 260 was gr8, katou is back, the army reveals itself much more, and also some weird invisible being was fighting that huge alien too. interesting stuff, especially now that the #2 and #3 megaliens showed up. i'm very impressed with that nerd gantz member, he survived a damn longer than i ever expected


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 28, 2007)

IDK, im still sceptic about the chances of survival for poor four-eyes. Good Katou is around, even if i wanted to see Enishi...

Im looking forward to see what the Egyptian Dog dude can do.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Those military guys were kinda dumb just because there wearing different suits there going to shot them hahah.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 28, 2007)

where can i find the new chapter releases i've been going to mangavolume and animemangafun but its still been stuck on chapter chapter 257 [Desperation]......


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2007)

Korono is back in the next arc after all Kato is going to have 100 points but Korono is going to be some bich or a badass like old times?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

um there is no way to know what will happen "next arc" since this battle is not even 1/2 way yet


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats what I hate about Gantz its arcs are so long lol.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2007)

this chapter was beyond crap. to concentrate on a pussylike character for soooooooooooo many chapters and nothing interesting happening reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly makes this manga boring sometimes, very often actually.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

the longest arc ever was probably the buddha statue arc... that thing was insane, every chapter i was thinking "it has to be over now" but then like it would just keep on going


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 29, 2007)

the buddha statue arc... OH maybe just Kato will return this time just like Kurono but the Osaka time will live.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 29, 2007)

-_- ugh somebody mind telling me where to download or i'd rather prefer a site where i can watch it online....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

Pisses on people has all the chapters


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks.....


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 3, 2007)

SDF=Sony Defense Force??

Jk

I think the giant is the other 100 pointer guy, probably a new power up that allows them to blow up


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 3, 2007)

~1#J0yBoY~ said:


> SDF=Sony Defense Force??
> 
> Jk
> 
> I think the giant is the other 100 pointer guy, probably a new power up that allows them to blow up



nah that giant is already like half-dead, the thing's weak. there's probably only one 100-pointer


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 4, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> nah that giant is already like half-dead, the thing's weak. there's probably only one 100-pointer



I was talking about the transparent giant being the guy thats been hiding the whole time.You know the guy that got 100 points like what 5 times i think


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 4, 2007)

~1#J0yBoY~ said:


> I was talking about the transparent giant being the guy thats been hiding the whole time.You know the guy that got 100 points like what 5 times i think



ohhhh i see. yeah its possible, some kind of other technique he learned to expand his size or fly somehow or something. maybe.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow that was pretty awesome, at least the military got killed finally, they were useless to begin with. and i'd expect nothing loss from a boss level alien than to snap those shitty capture wires easily. now its time for that perv osaka gantz to be killed, probably the black guy will survive, but the 4-time winner with him won't. i still want to see nishi though, and the 7-time winner!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm only on Volume 11, but I couldn't believe that everyone but Kei gets killed. Especially girl Kei.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah that buddha statue alien arc is the most insane part of the entire story. possibly the arc after it is insane too though. the story starts getting more "normal" after that though, and a *little* more predictable


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm on Volume 18 now. Seriously, this is my favorite manga of all time. It's so full of emotion and excitement, I'm constantly on the edge of my seat. The part were Tae dies is probably the most emotional. And that little kid getting the shit kicked out of him is pretty disturbing as well.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 16, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah that buddha statue alien arc is the most insane part of the entire story. possibly the arc after it is insane too though. the story starts getting more "normal" after that though, and a *little* more predictable



Not trying to be argumentative, but I found the whole arc with Izumi trying to rediscover his roots to be particualy insane. Not to mention Sakuragi + Muscle rider becoming part of the story was great also.

As for becoming a little more predictable, I must say I throughly disagree. The by his lonesome arc with Kurono was really unpredictable I think, not to mention all the developments with the vampires. --- If anything, I think the stroy is actually the most predictable starting from Phase 2 sadly. Truth be told, Gantz hasn't been the same for me since....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 16, 2007)

The fight with the statues is probably the coolest. The others really aren't as exciting or cool looking (Buddha getting his brains shot out, 1000 arms chopping everyone to pieces). 

Meh, I'm on Volume 20 and I can't do anything. I can't eat, can't sleep, I've just got to finish the remaining chapters until Volume 22. I'm weird that way.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't really liked phase two that much either its really slow right now and kinda boring and not all the much has happened to the story.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 16, 2007)

phase two just started. its been confusing so far, but now that the main osaka members are about to confront those two boss aliens it should kick ass


----------



## Austere (Nov 16, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but I found the whole arc with Izumi trying to rediscover his roots to be particualy insane. Not to mention Sakuragi + Muscle rider becoming part of the story was great also.
> 
> As for becoming a little more predictable, I must say I throughly disagree. The by his lonesome arc with Kurono was really unpredictable I think, not to mention all the developments with the vampires. --- If anything, I think the stroy is actually the most predictable starting from Phase 2 sadly. Truth be told, Gantz hasn't been the same for me since....



Why did Kurono have to dieeee 

Yeah, same for me, after Phase 2, Gantz really hasn't been the same.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm pissed because my laptop died the second I finished DLing the newest chapter. I'm having Gantz withdrawals.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm still pissed off at how shitty nishi's death was vs that one tanaka alien. i mean if you think about it, that doesnt make any sense for him to lose so easily like that. he got to 90 fucking points before?? why did his invisibility malfunction anyway? i dunno, he got robbed there, hopefully this arc he owns shit and looks badass as he should


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2007)

on ch 261 who was he talking to the alien?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 18, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> on ch 261 who was he talking to the alien?



who are you referring to?


----------



## Sai (Nov 19, 2007)

I kinda missed Izumi for real, someone powerful like him shouldnt have die so soon  

and I hope kato would revive Kurono soon, I wonder why Kurono didnt revive kei kishimoto instead of Nishi (no offence)when Kurono has deeper bond with kishimoto than nishi.

Dont get me worry,  i like Nishi too and i was pissed that he got killed in the easy mission


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> who are you referring to?


teh guy kei revived katou i think. it seems like he's talking to the tengu-like alien.

i hope this would end soon its really boring without kei. btw what volume does the dinosaur arc start i think i'll read it again


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 21, 2007)

i dont think its boring without kurono.... kurono was bad for gantz, and making it become overly "normal". i am glad he's gone same with izumi. we dont need a hero vs main rival story


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2007)

Clarine said:


> I kinda missed Izumi for real, someone powerful like him shouldnt have die so soon
> 
> and I hope kato would revive Kurono soon, I wonder why Kurono didnt revive kei kishimoto instead of Nishi (no offence)when Kurono has deeper bond with kishimoto than nishi.
> 
> Dont get me worry,  i like Nishi too and i was pissed that he got killed in the easy mission



Information...Nishi was experienced and unlike Izumi he hadn't lost his memory.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 21, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Information...Nishi was experienced and unlike Izumi he hadn't lost his memory.



nishi is so "experienced" he got owned by a 5 pointer lolz


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 21, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> nishi is so "experienced" he got owned by a 5 pointer lolz



LOL  

i wonder what will happen to those vamps hope they score 100 points quickly.


----------



## Sai (Nov 21, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Information...Nishi was experienced and unlike Izumi he hadn't lost his memory.



Nishi is rich of knowledge and hes not as strong as Izumi, Izumi was the previous winner of Gantz and its really a great loss of losing him in the team, i hope someone would revive him 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> nishi is so "experienced" he got owned by a 5 pointer lolz


lol yeah i wonder how did that happen?! damn kurono was just standing there and not helping much lol



Sigbin-Puti said:


> LOL
> 
> i wonder what will happen to those vamps hope they score 100 points quickly.


LOL they will probably free themselves from gantz


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 22, 2007)

well the girl vamp isnt scoring anywhere near 100.... i dont think she even killed a single target? the blonde dude will though he kicks the shit out of most gantz members


----------



## Sai (Nov 23, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well the girl vamp isnt scoring anywhere near 100.... i dont think she even killed a single target? the blonde dude will though he kicks the shit out of most gantz members



Yah I guess she only killed one alien so far i think? that blonde dude is absolutely one of the strongest in the vampire team.  Do you see Nishi in the current arc by the way? i have been looking back and front of the manga and i still couldnt find nishi there... he could be hiding again..?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

probably using he's favorite stealth gear as usual hoping not to get pawned by another 5 pointer.  but i gotta say i'm quite impressed by osaka teams caliber multiple 100 pointers does that mean aliens appearing in osaka have higher points.


----------



## Sai (Nov 23, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> probably using he's favorite stealth gear as usual hoping not to get pawned by another 5 pointer.  but i gotta say i'm quite impressed by osaka teams caliber multiple 100 pointers does that mean aliens appearing in osaka have higher points.



lol yeah he could be but i hold high hope on that dude (nishi) kinda cool in my opinion and hell yeah the osaka team is indeed stronger and way more experienced than the tokyo team and they have a 7 times winner there i think . I hope they would show his face in the next chapter, saw some spoiler pics of next chapter, looks cool to me, gonna be a great chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2007)

262 is out. it's awesome. great action


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 24, 2007)

lol yeah he could be but i hold high hope on that dude (nishi) kinda cool in my opinion and hell yeah the *osaka team is indeed stronger and way more experienced than the tokyo team and they have a 7 times winner* there i think . I hope they would show his face in the next chapter, saw some spoiler pics of next chapter, looks cool to me, gonna be a great chapter.

fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Sai (Nov 24, 2007)

~1#J0yBoY~ said:


> fap fap fap fap fap



Huh? The latest chapter is really cool anyway. Hope you guys have read it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 25, 2007)

wow good chapter, very scary how that 4-time osaka winner is about to be destroyed. and those two guys who are like 70-pointers keep reincarnating every time their bodz are vaporized that is eerie and spooky. it freaked me out when that alien grabbed the gun and stated slamming that osaka dude's face into the ground, i was like holy shit wtf is happening here. i think all 3 of them are doomed


----------



## Sai (Nov 25, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow good chapter, very scary how that 4-time osaka winner is about to be destroyed. and those two guys who are like 70-pointers keep reincarnating every time their bodz are vaporized that is eerie and spooky. it freaked me out when that alien grabbed the gun and stated slamming that osaka dude's face into the ground, i was like holy shit wtf is happening here. i think all 3 of them are doomed



that dude who got grabbed is definitely a goner, since his 2 teammates doesnt look much like helping him and they just keep saying "wtf are you doing there". I think Osaka team sucks, they are good in fighting but lack in cooperation.

anyway, what do u think that would happen to katou?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2007)

Even with the special weapon they can't even beat those two ugly monsters and there not even 100 pointers lol.


----------



## Sai (Nov 25, 2007)

the osaka team are too proud of themselves and they take their enemies easily (off guard) while the tokyo team works hard in every missions trying to survive.  These two aliens are totally in different level compare to those in previous missions so i guess that guy gonna get his body crushed soon and I'm just curious to know who gonna kill them both at the end...could it be Nishi or the 7 times winner from osaka team? because both of them still hasnt show up yet so far.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 26, 2007)

was that the 100 point weapon those 2 aliens hella lot stronger than i thought. btw i wonder where the 100 pointer went.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone else find those gravity guns the Osaka guys are using a bit pointless? Being a smash a giant Tengu monster into the ground is good and all, but a direct shot from the normal Gantz rifles would have burst him wide open in one shot.

Aside from that this has been pretty cool though. I wonder what will happen to Katou and the other Tokyo Gantzers when it's over? Back to the Tokyo room, or will they get stuck in Osaka?


----------



## Sai (Nov 26, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> was that the 100 point weapon those 2 aliens hella lot stronger than i thought. btw i wonder where the 100 pointer went.


I think the 100 pointer just went off somewhere hiding and regenerate his tissue, just an assumption.



Kimi Sama said:


> Anyone else find those gravity guns the Osaka guys are using a bit pointless? Being a smash a giant Tengu monster into the ground is good and all, but a direct shot from the normal Gantz rifles would have burst him wide open in one shot.
> 
> Aside from that this has been pretty cool though. I wonder what will happen to Katou and the other Tokyo Gantzers when it's over? Back to the Tokyo room, or will they get stuck in Osaka?



lol i know what you mean there, but as Reika's mention, these aliens are completely in different level so eventhough katou's team shoot them with their normal rifles still it wont hurt these 2 aliens a bit. Greater weapons are definitely greater than normal weapon hence there is an option for them to choose besides reviving someone or getting free.

I'm guessing after the mission ends, katou and team would go back to Tokyo's room but the question is who gonna kill these 2 aliens? is it Nishi or the 7 times winner from Osaka. The story is definitely getting interesting but I missed Izumi deeply though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 27, 2007)

it seems like katou has to survive and also probably kill the 100 pointer somehow... i guess the 7-time osaka winner will severely damage the 100 pointer, maybe with nishi helping, or with the blonde vampire helping, and then katou will "capture" it and beam it back and get the pointage to revive kurono. this arc really can't go on too much longer because so many of the tokyo team's suits are gone such as kaze and the kid... plus the girl vampire can't live much longer without getting healed


----------



## Sai (Nov 27, 2007)

The current arc is getting to long in my view and i can't wait to see all of them back to the room for another mission. Do you think Katou will be removed if kurono is revived?  I doubt that, becuase katou has just been revived so i doubt the artist would let him go that fast.  Someone needs to revive Izumi  cuz hes the powerhouse and he can help the team to bannish some aliens


----------



## Athrum (Nov 27, 2007)

Kimi Sama said:


> Anyone else find those gravity guns the Osaka guys are using a bit pointless? Being a smash a giant Tengu monster into the ground is good and all, but a direct shot from the normal Gantz rifles would have burst him wide open in one shot.
> 
> Aside from that this has been pretty cool though. I wonder what will happen to Katou and the other Tokyo Gantzers when it's over? Back to the Tokyo room, or will they get stuck in Osaka?



According to the GANTZ manual all the guns work with gravity, the smaller ones focus on a point and increase the gravity there, thats the reason of the exploding, the big guns have a bigger impact, i think they were useless because of the power of those 2 aliens


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 8, 2007)

ok there's still no raw yet for chapter 263. if anyone wants me to copy spoilers from another forum and post here i can, but if you guys dont care enough then there'd be no point.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow awesome chapter. i guess those two monsters were pretty easily beatable, just cut off/blow up their heads. which i thought had already been done in 262 multiple times though? oh well at least they're gone. now the 100pter can make an appearance in its full body, i cant wait to see the 7-time osaka winner, and nishi team up together to take it down. i wonder if those tokyo people will even do anything at all, besides katou of course


----------



## theshad (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wow awesome chapter. i guess those two monsters were pretty easily beatable, just cut off/blow up their heads. which i thought had already been done in 262 multiple times though? oh well at least they're gone. now the 100pter can make an appearance in its full body, i cant wait to see the 7-time osaka winner, and nishi team up together to take it down. i wonder if those tokyo people will even do anything at all, besides katou of course




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't 7 time winner already die to the boss?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Haven't read this in like a month. When I get my PC fixed I'll have to catch up on it.


----------



## Sai (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont know if i should spoiler tag the chapter 263 or not, since it's already out in most manga website...

I guess it's better that i spoiler tag it incase ppl haven't read it yet..

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's indeed an amazing chapter like usual, I thought Nobu was dead squashed by Tengu and thanks god hes still alive..I was a little disappointed over with the attitude of the 2 osaka team mates, they didnt even plan to save Nobu.  As for the 100 pointer, I guess next chapter would be even more exciting since katou and the osaka team are close to it...I'm guessing either NIshi or the 7 times winner would get rid of the 100 pointer.  I guess we won't be able to see Kurono for a while now since katou is the only one who planned to save him and Katou has only killed one big monster so far, am i right?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

theshad said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't 7 time winner already die to the boss?



no, that was the 2-time winner heroin addict.



Clarine said:


> I dont know if i should spoiler tag the chapter 263 or not, since it's already out in most manga website...
> 
> I guess it's better that i spoiler tag it incase ppl haven't read it yet..
> 
> ...



yeah i think katou killed the one that was harassing that elderly couple and/or their grandkid. i'm still not sure who killed the first boss this chapter, i guess it was the 4-time winner guy with a delay shot? or was it those girls?


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

Im hoping the 7 times winner of Osaka would make that kill in this arc..cuz he still hasnt show up yet right? and it would be cool if he pops up in the middle of the battle and attack the 100 pointer.. it could be Nishi too since he still hiding somewhere in the mission.  

Do you think someone would be able to revive kurono after this arc? since there are many monsters there and what would happen to the 2 vampires that has recently joined Gantz. The plot is getting really interesting..I'm guessing we'll have to endure another few more chapters for this arc.

ps : it was Nobu the guy who almost die squashing by Tengu that killed Tengu


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 10, 2007)

i was kinda disappointing with how easily those two alien bosses got killed. they seemed almost invincible in 262, since their entire bodies were repeatedly vaporized but they kept being magically revived. then in this chapter all they had to do was blow up their head or cut it off and they die permanently? i dunno seemed like a letdown for me. also, none of the gantz members were even killed by them! some bosses i say. hopefully the main guy kills some gantz members before he is destroyed. an d yes i cant wait to find out who the 7-time winner is, and i hope there is a lot of nishi owning, he better not die again.


----------



## theshad (Dec 10, 2007)

Clarine said:


> I dont know if i should spoiler tag the chapter 263 or not, since it's already out in most manga website...
> 
> I guess it's better that i spoiler tag it incase ppl haven't read it yet..
> 
> ...



I really hope someone revives Kurono, the manga just isn't the same without him. The Osaka team should have an abundance of points from the mission maybe one of them will revive him for some reason. 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> no, that was the 2-time winner heroin addict.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think katou killed the one that was harassing that elderly couple and/or their grandkid. i'm still not sure who killed the first boss this chapter, i guess it was the 4-time winner guy with a delay shot? or was it those girls?



Ah you're right my mistake, I assumed it was 7 time winner since he appeared right after they were talking about him. :amazed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

They STILL haven't revived Kurono? Jesus, talk about a let down in a manga. Seriously, what's the point of a manga that kills of the main character and doesn't bring him back?

EDIT: Just recently started Phase 2. Damn, the part where Takeshi owns all of those aliens is fucking beast.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

Takeshi is really good, thanks to muscle rider who often give him personal training lol.  Kurono can be revived later  i havent have enough of Katou's action yet..speaking of which, Katou has been missing quite a number of missions after he died in the temple arc so it's only fair if Katou comes back as the leader and lead the team for several missions  LOL. Well, i'd love to see kurono back with Katou in the team but the Tokyo's team doesnt seems to earn any huge point in this mission so it would be hard for anyone to revive unless katou kill the 100 pointer.

Oh man, i wonder how does the 7 times winner of Osaka looks like? LOL hope he looks like izumi and someone *PLEASE REVIVE IZUMI GODAMMIT lol*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

The only characters I really like are Takeshi, Kishimoto, Reika, Kurono and Tae, and the guys who can kill peoplez with their minds. 

I must say, this guy is one hell of an artist. Draws sexy girls.


EDIT: Also, what's up with those other guys they meet up when they're in Osaka? The one with the black dude. That one guy spends the entire chapter fucking that girl.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

hell yah, the artist is really great, he can draw both male and female good, and hey Dr. David Friendly do you happen to have msn? maybe I can add you to my list and we can talk about Gantz more while waiting for the next chapter

I wonder why they didnt revive Kishimoto..i mean For god sake...katou, that girl sacrifice herself for you!!!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Sadly, I have neither MSN nor AIM. I'm a IM-less user. 

But, yeah, I can't believe Kurono revived that stupid Middle Schooler but not Kishimoto.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

ha, that's okay. I drew some Gantz fanarts and its Izumi and Oro in gantz' suit.  Yeah i can't believe that too! I think Kurono already has Tae so whats the point of reviving Kishimoto and Sakurai (the girl that resembles Angelina Jolie). I think Katou should revive Kishimoto


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Sukarai should come back to life because the fans want to see her and her giant titties.

Hell, the only reason I read Gantz is because the girls always have gigantic titties. And it's mega violent.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

HAHAH @ giant titties, i guess that is the main reason guys likes reading Gantz 

I think among all the girls in Gantz, Reika is the most beautiful one and Kurono should have dump Tae for her  I know i'm such a meanie but i really don't like Tae there.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Just goes to show how much Kurono loves Tae. He stayed with Tae even when a super cute girl like Reika wanted to be with him.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

i think that's very hard for a guy to hold the resist/urge not to flirt with the super pretty girl like Reika. I guess Kurono is destined to be with Tae, poor guy  oh well, what do u think of Izumi? They should have save him during the vampire attack, yeah i know Izumi deserves to be dead but without Izumi in the team, The team might suffer more dangers without a powerhouse in the team. Sakata and Sakurai shouldnt hold those grudges anymore since they are already dead and also a member of gantz now so they should have rescue Izumi


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Izumi was OK. Kinda pissed me off, though.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 10, 2007)

they revived nishi because they need more info about the game and like how to escape it eventually, and what the hell are the aliens doing on earth in the first place. nishi might know all that. iziumi didnt, even if they revived him he still would not know anything more.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Izumi was OK. Kinda pissed me off, though.


how did Izumi pissed you off? just curious. That's Anzu the girl that stick with Katou, she looks okay kinda cute.. and argh...i can't wait for the next chapter..they are going to battle the 100 pointer.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> they revived nishi because they need more info about the game and like how to escape it eventually, and what the hell are the aliens doing on earth in the first place. nishi might know all that. iziumi didnt, even if they revived him he still would not know anything more.


yeah you may be right =) thats the whole reason why kurono revived Nishi, to get out from Gantz's control


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

> how did Izumi pissed you off?



I dunno, he was just such a blood thirsty character for a while. Though, I thought it was sweet how he sacrificed himself for that girl.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 10, 2007)

izumi's battle against all those vampires was epic, and he only lost at the end to save his fake gf, so basically he would've won alone


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> izumi's battle against all those vampires was epic, and he only lost at the end to save his fake gf, so basically he would've won alone



Quoted the fucking truth AbnormallyNormal, I also think Izumi would have win the battle alone if his dumb gf didnt show up at his apartment.

Seriously, Tengu would have crushed Nobu's body in a second if he didnt shoot his head multiple times and the 2 osaka members are just here standing watching how Tengu crushing Nobu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

I was secretly glad Izumi died. He was a bland character IMO. But, I seriously love the part where he's like "let's go to Disney Land" to his girlfriend.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 10, 2007)

izumi was too much like sasuke i agree there. in other words a pure warrior type, with lack of idiosyncracy.


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I was secretly glad Izumi died. He was a bland character IMO. But, I seriously love the part where he's like "let's go to Disney Land" to his girlfriend.



lol meanie, its okay, Gantz need to kill off some good players inorder to get new player. I'm glad that Katou is back in team, I have been worried for his lil brother when katou was killed in the temple arc. His lil brother has been living alone in the small apartment Katuo rented.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Meh. I just love the girls.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, can't believe I read over 100 chapters in one night. Just got caught up with the manga. xD


----------



## Sai (Dec 10, 2007)

lol that's normal. when i got addicted to gantz, i read over 100 chapters and more in a day


----------



## RODtheTV (Dec 11, 2007)

Why Izumi? What did he ever do....... jk. No, I think like Kei, he needs to grow as a character.

I also must say I love how this arc is all about Heroine, big guns, and big egos.

I was getting bored with the Osako arc, but it's starting to come back.


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know, I just like the cooling attitude of him. and hes a powerhouse in the team..he rarely talk to other members which made him more outstanding than others...maybe I'm the only one who has weird taste 

Izumi is hot too


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

izumi was too boring and cliche... like a standard "superhero rival". thats why i'm glad he's dead, also he was such an asshole to everyone also. although his interactions with nishi were pretty cool but that was mostly just nishi's awesome persona rubbing off.


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 11, 2007)

Clarine said:


> lol that's normal. when i got addicted to gantz, i read over 100 chapters and more in a day



The same thing happened to me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Izumi was the Sasuke of Gantz.


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

haha ok guys, enough of Izumi talks, lets talk about who gonna die in the tokyo's team? 

To be serious guys, I'm thinking Inaba or Old man is the next, probably not in this current arc but in the next few chapters. Well, we know gantz, he would bring in more new character to team.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Now, that'd piss me off. The entire comic is basically "Characters come, you like them, author kills em off, new characters, etc...". The old man rocks, Sakurai and his mentor rock, Takeshi and Muscle Rider rock, Reika rocks (fapfapfap ), seriously....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

inaba sucks though.... i think the entire tokyo team is killable fodder except katou, nishi, and kaze


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah i know what u mean there, it would piss me off too, but hey if you ever notice something in Gantz, Izumi's death was actually to make way for Katou. I mean there would be too many members in Gantz if they didnt kill Izumi off from the storyplot when Katou and Nishi are back now..so that's why they killed izumi off.

I'm predicting something bad actually...imagining katou is back now..and if someone revives Kurono..that would be 2 leading characters in the team and the story won't usually flow like that...they will usually remove one from the storyplot. Just hope they won't remove Katou again or else i'd be very pissed LOL


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

The Osaka team are weird. The dudes on it are fucking sadists.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2007)

I should upload my "Gantz ecchi" folder with pages/covers from vol 1-8 i think, not much but hey, 57 pics afaik.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Also, I'd like to add that the bosses in the current mission were fucking beast. So bad ass looking, standing atop that building. And those samurai that fought the vampires. Hell fucking yes.



> I should upload my "Gantz ecchi" folder with pages/covers from vol 1-8 i think, not much but hey, 57 pics afaik.



DO IT!


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i gotta admit that the current arc is possibly the most difficult one since the Osaka team are there too, and hell yeah LOL osaka's attitude are totally sucks. I hate those girls the most...I dont reckon they ever kill any monsters, they just stood there picking on ppl like Katou and Anzu.

Seriously, the 100 pointer should kill off those Osaka's girls since they are standing very close to it right? Oh man, the next chapter gonna be really interesting..its the battle between the 7 times winner, Nishi, Katou, Osaka's team and the 100 pointer. Who gonna take the 100 points home?

PS : That Male vampire (forgot his name) rocks,,,I dont like the girl.. I hope he will join Gantz again for another mission once this mission is completed


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2007)

Katou is nice because he is the good guy. But for the love of god he is such a pussy!! I mean seriously I would think being dead because of your pussiness would make you start being a actual threat, which means "KILL EVERYTHING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!!! NO MORE CAPTURE GUN OF RETARDATION!!" Katou is a retard, how you going to revive Kurono when your busy using the FUCKING CAPTURE GUN!!!!!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Katou is nice because he is the good guy. But for the love of god he is such a pussy!! I mean seriously I would think being dead because of your pussiness would make you start being a actual threat, which means "KILL EVERYTHING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!!! NO MORE CAPTURE GUN OF RETARDATION!!" Katou is a retard, how you going to revive Kurono when your busy using the FUCKING CAPTURE GUN!!!!!!!



Agreed.


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Katou is nice because he is the good guy. But for the love of god he is such a pussy!! I mean seriously I would think being dead because of your pussiness would make you start being a actual threat, which means "KILL EVERYTHING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!!! NO MORE CAPTURE GUN OF RETARDATION!!" Katou is a retard, how you going to revive Kurono when your busy using the FUCKING CAPTURE GUN!!!!!!!




haha pussy would be the best word to describe katou  but hes too nice to be removed


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2007)

I think that this current arc seems way "easier" then the last all out war. Two "semi-bosses" dead "easily", within 2 chapters and the boss had already been immobilized earlier which takes away the invisibility "aura" bosses usually have.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 11, 2007)

We have not see his/her true power yet, but knowing how Gantz bosses are.."It" will lost.


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I think that this current arc seems way "easier" then the last all out war. Two "semi-bosses" dead "easily", within 2 chapters and the boss had already been immobilized earlier which takes away the invisibility "aura" bosses usually have.



its easier because the tokyo and osaka teams are experienced teams since they had been through numerous of deadly missions.  and yes, it was a little dissappointing since the 2 mini bosses (tengu and the fox face) got killed easily. 

okay guys...the 100 pointer would be one pain in the ass, since he has laser eyes right?

EDIT : Sentinel you have a full GANTZ set


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, I had to read this great series.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

I had a Gantz set of Kishimoto. You guys saw it, right? I still have the Kishimoto sig in my sig, look under "The Rest" spoiler.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 11, 2007)

..*fap fap*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

MY SET RULES!!


----------



## Sai (Dec 11, 2007)

oh man, you guys have all Gantz sets... wish i could get one..but i dont have photoshop at work now...do you think u guys can help me out?


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 11, 2007)

I will make you one..who do you like..?


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Sentinel 

I had Izumi last time...so I'd appreciate if you could make me The Blonde Vampire ^^ avvy and sig plzzz 

avy 150x150 Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 12, 2007)

ok..no problem.

I didn't know which scenes to pick..: /


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats very awesome SENTINEL


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 12, 2007)

np..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I think that this current arc seems way "easier" then the last all out war. Two "semi-bosses" dead "easily", within 2 chapters and the boss had already been immobilized earlier which takes away the invisibility "aura" bosses usually have.



definitely! i am with you. wtf was up with those bosses going down in a signle chapter? and that 4-time guy isnt even dead wtf is this shit. 100-pointer better kill at least 5 people


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

Now we all have Gantz sets.

We're Gantz buddies.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey there buddy...



> definitely! i am with you. wtf was up with those bosses going down in a signle chapter? and that 4-time guy isnt even dead wtf is this shit. 100-pointer better kill at least 5 people



He will FALL!! in front of Team Osaka..


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Now we all have Gantz sets.
> 
> We're Gantz buddies.



Hey there Buddy!! wait!!! You're those monsters  i thought i already killed you 



SENTINEL said:


> Hey there buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> He will FALL!! in front of Team Osaka..


Hey Muscle Rider!!!!!   wassup ??


----------



## tgre (Dec 12, 2007)

I lack Gantz set T_T

Team Osaka black dude is a fucking tank... and Masaru better fuck that single mom :/ Or I'll be sad


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

tiger said:


> I lack Gantz set T_T
> 
> Team Osaka black dude is a fucking tank... and Masaru better fuck that single mom :/ Or I'll be sad


LOL, maybe someone here can get you a GAntz set  and hell yeah that single mum (Anzu) is pretty tight, I will do her if I were Katou


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 12, 2007)

Lol only on chapter 65.

Planing to get to 80 before I go to bed.


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Work harder there!! Yahiko. I believe in you , I read over 100 chapters in a day when I got addicted to Gantz 

btw, what arc is that in chapter 65?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

That Vampire chick is fucking hot, IMO. Big lips.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 12, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Work harder there!! Yahiko. I believe in you , I read over 100 chapters in a day when I got addicted to Gantz
> 
> btw, what arc is that in chapter 65?



The Japanese budha aliens mission where Kurono and that big titty chick bang. 

You guys can thank senitel for getting into gantz again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

> Kurono and that big titty chick bang.



Yes, my favorite scene.


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> That Vampire chick is fucking hot, IMO. Big lips.


LOL , not pretty much into thick lips, but Reika's surely a goddess .  haha speaking about Reika, she reminds me of that Oni-alien that impersonated her in the last previous chapters and Inaba was so horny until he fucked the alien  



Yahiko said:


> The Japanese budha aliens mission where Kurono and that big titty chick bang.
> 
> You guys can thank senitel for getting into gantz again.


Do you enjoy that chapter?  where kurono lost his virginity there? .  Yah, Sentinel made a thread in the blender  hes really into Gantz


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

About a month ago, before my hard drive died, I breathed Gantz. I read it every day and every night, I couldn't think about anything else. I remember the part where Tae died I was like "FUCK!". I couldn't sleep, especially when Kurono lost his memory as well as when he died. Thankfully, I stopped reading it for a while and began reading Naruto.


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> About a month ago, before my hard drive died, I breathed Gantz. I read it every day and every night, I couldn't think about anything else. I remember the part where Tae died I was like "FUCK!". I couldn't sleep, especially when Kurono lost his memory as well as when he died. Thankfully, I stopped reading it for a while and began reading Naruto.



I'm guessing you was sad when Tae died eh? I am not so much into her,,I prefer someone else to be with Kurono, at first, I kinda like TAe but after a few chapters later with her annoying face around I just got fedup with her   so i was kinda happy when Izumi killed her 

sorry Im just evil


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

Tae is cute. That part where she gives Kurono a blow job is just precious.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

i cant wait til they explain the whole german gantz thing, where there is smoe weird cult that worships that ball. and they need to explain who the fuck is the baldie inside of it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 12, 2007)

Im on chapter 94 now.


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

The baldie!!! I wonder if hes an alien too  because he didnt die right? when the blonde vampire stabbed him :s


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 12, 2007)

..shorty alien..?


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

No the baldy man that live inside the ball  and speaking about shorty alien, hes crazy he killed the entire class student


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

Clarine said:


> No the baldy man that live inside the ball  and speaking about shorty alien, hes crazy he killed the entire class student



the shorty alien was the biggest badass so far, definitely. he just hunted kurono the fuck down, lol, that was crazy, then he gets shot over and over and just keeps fighting, fucking insane


----------



## Sai (Dec 12, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the shorty alien was the biggest badass so far, definitely. he just hunted kurono the fuck down, lol, that was crazy, then he gets shot over and over and just keeps fighting, fucking insane



hell yeah! the shorty alien was kinda tough and badass, imagine he chases kurono until to school  and Tae was just so lucky there to be alive and Izumi fight him with table and chair, that was just funny shit.  
and yeah, he still standing up no matter how many bullets he got


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 13, 2007)

That was so funny, How he slap that guys jaw off.


----------



## Sai (Dec 13, 2007)

So guys, imagine you guys are part of Gantz, and you're a member of Kurono's team...which enemy or monster that scare you the most and why? 

to me...I think Shorty alien scares me the most..because hes strong and he can read my mind and most of all, hes one pyschopatic alien.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 13, 2007)

Clarine said:


> So guys, imagine you guys are part of Gantz, and you're a member of Kurono's team...which enemy or monster that scare you the most and why?
> 
> to me...I think Shorty alien scares me the most..because hes strong and he can read my mind and most of all, hes one pyschopatic alien.



the six-armed hindu goddess final boss of the buddha statue arc definitely. that thing was invincible pretty much, and vicious


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 13, 2007)

I would be scared of the Dinosaurs and Shorty alien.


----------



## Sai (Dec 13, 2007)

The burning type alien is also very difficult to be defeated.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd be afraid to fight any of the following:

Chibi Seijin (Shorty Alien)
Nurarihyon (100 Pointer)
The Ultimate Oni
The Fire Oni
The Earth Oni
Tengu
Fox Priest
2 Unnamed Samurai Aliens


Also, I have two more questions. If you were a part of either the Osaka or Tokyo Gantz teams:

1) Which male/female would you want to fuck the most?

2) Which weapon would  you want to use the most? 


I'd probably fuck Reika, Anzu, the female Vampire, Kishimoto or Hijiri. I'd probably use the Gantz Rifle and the Gantz blade the most, considering the blade can extend to, like, 30 feet in the air.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 13, 2007)

> 1) Which male/female would you want to fuck the most?
> 
> 2) Which weapon would you want to use the most?



1.) Kishimoto..oh god. And also every chick. 

2.) Gantz Sword...or The Guns that Team Osaka have. 



> 2 Unnamed Samurai Aliens


I can't wait until I see the anime...I wanna hear their voices.


----------



## Sai (Dec 13, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Also, I have two more questions. If you were a part of either the Osaka or Tokyo Gantz teams:
> 
> 1) Which male/female would you want to fuck the most?


I'd fuck Izumi  and as for female, i'd fuck Reika



> 2) Which weapon would  you want to use the most?


the fucking pussy capture gun the big gun of course


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 14, 2007)

Capture gun is one of best, but it does not work sometimes..lol.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 14, 2007)

i would want to fuck that one really hot easy woman  kurono met in the buddha arc who died. and weapon, probably the normal gun. the big gun is too i dunno it feels cheap almost, its so weird how there is this enormous vaporized puddle whenever its used it creeps me out. and the sword while cool is a little bit ineffective at distances and so on. i basically would fight just like nishi


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 14, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i would want to fuck that one really hot easy woman  kurono met in the buddha arc who died. and weapon, probably the normal gun. the big gun is too i dunno it feels cheap almost, its so weird how there is this enormous vaporized puddle whenever its used it creeps me out. and the sword while cool is a little bit ineffective at distances and so on. i basically would fight just like nishi



The girls name is Hijiri, btw.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 14, 2007)

WHERE IN GODS NAME IS NISHI!!!!??


----------



## tgre (Dec 14, 2007)

The pancake gun is badass.

Fucking Osaka upgrades


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 15, 2007)

..The new chapter should come out..I HATE WAITING!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 15, 2007)

nishi better show up in 264 and begin ownage


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2007)

This is the first currently running comic that I'm caught up with. I'm not even at the time skip in Naruto and I've read all of DBZ.


----------



## Fulla (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok Ive now read the whole mana or atleast upto the current latest chapter.
A few questions have arisen that hopefully ppl can answer:

1) In the 'game' where you needed atleast 15 points to survive, wtf happened, as there so many with 0 or less than 15 points?
2) What has happened to that slimeball character in the current 'game'?
I forgot his name he was the guy who appeared in the very first/second game and was pretending to not knowing whats going on. He used everyone as a decoy but ended up getting killed in the river when his suit malfunctioned.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2007)

1) Gantz is weird. He constantly changes the rules of the game, so I don't think the "15 points or more" rule applies currently.

2) He's on the Tokyo team. His name's Joichiro Nishi. Kurono revives him in the arc when he gets 100 points.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 16, 2007)

only kurono needed 15 points that time... it was because he failed vs the shorty aliens and lost all his points, gantz had higher expectations for kurono and felt he could make it if pushed hard


----------



## Fulla (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry I meant where has Joichiro Nishi been the past few chapters? Dont think I saw him once when they entered this new 'game'.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

Clarine said:


> So guys, imagine you guys are part of Gantz, and you're a member of Kurono's team...which enemy or monster that scare you the most and why?
> 
> to me...I think Shorty alien scares me the most..because hes strong and he can read my mind and most of all, hes one pyschopatic alien.



Those Hindu monsters definitely specifically the Final Boss Hindu monster.That thing took out so many people,and it wasn't until Kato just bsaically fucking sacrificed himself and threw everything he had at it to kill it.



> 1) Which male/female would you want to fuck the most?
> 
> 2) Which weapon would you want to use the most?



1.Lara Croft(lol) from the 1000 arms story arc 

2.Gantz Blade and the Gantz Rifle


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

I just catched up to gantZ.

Current mission right now is epic.

The black guy is badass.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2007)

263 is the latest chapter.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

How often does the Writer/Artist come out with new chapters.I heard it was 1 chapter monthly or some BS like that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2007)

Biolink said:


> How often does the Writer/Artist come out with new chapters.I heard it was 1 chapter monthly or some BS like that.



Dude, have you seen the artwork? Most weekly manga artists have a very simplified style and usually assistants who'll draw backgrounds n' stuff. This guy draws out the story board, has his assistants make CG stick figures and then he does it all on his computer. The detail is just tremendous.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

At that length of time I was at the least expecting 40 or 50 page chapters.

Steel Ball Run is all hand drawn and written by one dude,and it still has great artwork and long chapters.The chapters come out like monthly btw


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Does he update it every week?

On the scans I think it said every other week.

Its sad because gantZ is really really good.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah it is.

Gantz is too awesome.

I don't know what made me start reading it,but I'm glad I did


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2007)

But theres really no story to it and one arc always gets dragged on for so long.


----------



## Sai (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the background was illustrated by copying the original picture like for example they use a real background picture and tuned the color to black and white in photoshop or other program that use for manga..I've studied that before  

back to the topic, Gantz chapter is release in every 2 weeks once if i'm not mistaken and Just let katou to stay in the team!!! I havent get enough of him yet


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah it comes out every 2 weeks, it used to be every week though. p.s. omg this is the most active this thread has like ever been lol, we need to keep it going, gantz rules. 

also people who say katou is a wuss need to re-read buddha statue arc ending


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

spaZ said:


> But theres really no story to it and one arc always gets dragged on for so long.



I don't think its supposed to be super plot driven like a Berserk or Jojo's Bizzare Adventure.

You get to like the characters,and build up a bond with them and some of them may come to be your favorites and you just hope that they reach 100 points soon and can make it out of Gantz alive.

As for one arc being dragged on for a long time,what manga doesn't drag just a little bit?Heck I actually think it moves pretty fast.The Dinosaur arc,and little Alien arc weren't that long.Only two arcs that I can think of dragged on.The Hindu statue arc(And this was arguably the best and or the most emotional story arc in Gantz),and the one with the Parasitic chicken things.
-----



> back to the topic, Gantz chapter is release in every 2 weeks once if i'm not mistaken and Just let katou to stay in the team!!! I havent get enough of him yet



Thanks for the info.Anyway you a girl?

I'm sorry,but Kato is just a fucking pussy.I'm happy that he's alive again,but he sucks like 70% of the time.He's only worth something after getting really pissed off.

*Emotional Distress*>>>.*RAGE*



> also people who say katou is a wuss need to re-read buddha statue arc *ending*



Exactly.He didn't do anything the entire arc until there were only like 3 or 4 people alive.For Christ's sake he still uses the sender...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 16, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Exactly.He didn't do anything the entire arc until there were only like 3 or 4 people alive.For Christ's sake he still uses the sender...



hmm he did a lot actually, such as healing kurono and keeping him alive. 

and at the end of the arc he pretty much owned everything single-handedly even though he died at the end. i mean he basically swung a sword around that his severed hand was gripped onto i think, to cut off the boss's head. thats badass period. also dont forget who else used the sender gun? NISHI. sender gun is pretty good and doesnt make you a pussy


----------



## Biolink (Dec 16, 2007)

That display of badassness was just a flash in a pan.

You are right though about the healing,though even he didn't know that the Sender could stop the bleeding of severed limbs.

The Sender is aight looking at the full picture.

And lol Nishi.The arrogant guy that we have never seen do anything,and died a horrible death begging for his life.His Highlights are the train scene with Izumi(Which was a badass scene admittedly) and blowing the head off at that guy when he pointed the gun at him


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

we still dont know why nishi didnt die even though that gangsta guy shot him with the gun. somehow nishi cancelled it


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 17, 2007)

I think if you have the suit on you can't get hurt with the gantz guns.


----------



## Sai (Dec 17, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Thanks for the info.Anyway you a girl?
> 
> I'm sorry,but Kato is just a fucking pussy.I'm happy that he's alive again,but he sucks like 70% of the time.He's only worth something after getting really pissed off.
> 
> ...


yeah i'm a girl, and no i dont think Katou is a pussy in the whole story. I mean katou's attitude might be too soft compare to Kurono. Katou is a guy who care for his team and friends, he would do anything to hold his team's spirit back and protect his friends until the end, that's the spirit of a true leader. Even Kurono admitted that Katou is more suitable to become a leader than he is right? and remember it was Katou that killed the thousand arms buddha so Kurono can make it back alive, without Katou, Kurono is already dead in the buddha arc. 



SENTINEL said:


> I think if you have the suit on you can't get hurt with the gantz guns.


Yup, NIshi's suit that saves him while that guy released the shot


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

it looked like nishi typed somthing with that hand-held videogame controller thing though, i think its a trick only he knows about


----------



## Sai (Dec 17, 2007)

Mmmm this is really confusing..I thought I saw some people in that panel says it was the suit that saved Nishi, maybe i need to re-read that chapter again lol and now that you remind me about Nishi pushing some buttons, yeah i think i remember that.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

i think kuruno blasted someone wearing the suit's legs off didnt he? it was during the tae hunt


----------



## Sai (Dec 17, 2007)

well, if you notice in the manga, the suit can hold for 2 blasts the maximum and after the 2 blasts, the suit will begin to spoil and leaking.  I've actually counted the number of time that the suit works before it starts spoiling  lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

There need to be stronger female characters. All of them fucking die all them time. LOL 

They should have kept Kishimoto (Miss Melons) alive!! I wasn't done looking at her big titty goodness! 

EDIT: Also, is the Gantz anime any good? I'm getting seasons 1 and 2 on DVD for Christmas.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

that famous reika chick owned a lot of aliens in the oni arc.... that surprised and impressed me she has potential. maybe katou's new gf will be good too who knows... i hear the anime is gr8 up til it gets into fillers and then the shittiest ending ever apparently


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

And Kishimoto has pink hair.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 17, 2007)

female characters in Gantz are only good for butt sex with the leading males.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2007)

Agreed. 

THEY'RE ONLY THERE TO LOOK GOOD.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 17, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> female characters in Gantz are only good for butt sex with the leading males.



A'int that the truth.

How long did it take Kei to get Lara Croft/Angelina Jolie naked in the Hallway?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 17, 2007)

10 seconds...hmm maybe I read that again....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 17, 2007)

Chapter 59 was my favorite chapter lol.


----------



## Sai (Dec 17, 2007)

Guys.... LOL. 

the anime is okay, you should buy it ^_^ I have a complete boxset of Gantz at home =)


----------



## Fulla (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard they cut alot out thou?

Any sites that stream Gantz at all?


----------



## Fulla (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea please, especially the uncut version.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

The gantz anime is okay.

The only episode I watched wasz 16


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2007)

Just started this series, pretty neat stuff. On chapter 17 right now


----------



## phantom00 (Dec 19, 2007)

where is i can get uncut series


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 19, 2007)

phantom00 said:


> where is i can get uncut series



Claws


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 19, 2007)

the problem with Gantz is that if I didn't skip ahead and read the later chapters I would have never continued with the series. The Kuruno was too jackass for me in the beginning. Only when Kuruno grew some real balls and started acting like a man not a dickhead that I even bothered with the series.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 19, 2007)

I actually enjoyed the selfish Kurono


----------



## Biolink (Dec 19, 2007)

I enjoyed some aspects of him to.

Like when he was giving that girl shelter,but she could only rave about Kato,despite Kei outperforming Kato.Honestly I might be a little pissed off too.It's cool to like the guy,but she had a fangirl fascination with him and that obviously pissed Kei off

The one thing I don't like about Kei's character is that he is inconsistent.He becomes relieved and thankful that Kato sacrificed himself to save him and his first girlfriend(or lay) gets killed along with a bunch of other people,then his entire class gets slaughtered,then Izumi says that he is about to kill a bunch of people,but Kei doesn't give a shit.

At that point after Kei has lost so many people close to him you would think that he would put Izumi down right there,but nope and as a result hundreds of people are killed or injured.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2007)

I liked selfish Kurono too.

I don't like the nice Kurono.

I like that girl thats always smoking in team osaka.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone realize that Tae and Izumi both die the same way? A sword to their back kneeling with their girlfriend/boyfriend. Probably because Izumi killed Tae... e_e


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't notice that


----------



## Sai (Dec 19, 2007)

I didnt notice that too, btw, when is the next chapter coming out? really can't wait anymore to read the latest chapter 

the 100 pointer gonna make some merciless killing soon


----------



## Fulla (Dec 19, 2007)

There are many things I find strange & inconsistent with Kurono

- He chose to opt out of the game, desipte there being two woman he really liked both still trapped 'dead' in the game. WTF didnt he want to save them, just gaveup/forgot about them?
- As already mentioned, he was in tears when he was the only survivor, yet when the alien comes and slaughteres his class he suddenly turns cold and decides he doesnt care.
- He forgave Izumi so easily & didnt bother to inform everyone that he was the murdering lunatic that killed them all.
Although the two psychic's figured it out themselves.

@ Clarine, thx for checking, I hope you find a way soon, not just for me but for everyone


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2007)

Kurono is weird that way. Izumi killed Tae and he just shrugs it off like it was nothing. But, in Kurono's defense, he is sad when his classmates get killed, but not for long. About choosing the first option... I dunno. Maybe he felt as if he had to do it.


----------



## Sai (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, i got hold of my friend now on msn..she says Download it from *mininova.org*.. and type Gantz, it would appear, thats what she told me on msn o_O! guys i hope this will help yall.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

I want it on DVD so I can fap to Kishimoto's pink haired, big tittied goodness.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 20, 2007)

Get it on veoh


----------



## Sai (Dec 20, 2007)

Kishimoto doesnt has pink hair lol, she has red/orange hair in the anime. lol I bought my boxset at $39.90


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought it was pink! D:

Also, I'm getting mine for 20 bux.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 20, 2007)

Wait does Gantz have a DUB?


----------



## Sai (Dec 20, 2007)

speaking about "action" , the manga shows alot of Kurono in action with Tae and Sakurai the girl that resembles angelina Jolie and its pretty unfair for other male character i think . I wanted to see Izumi, Sakurai, sakata and Muscle rider in action too , wish they would show them having sex with different girls too 

Ps : I forgot about Nishi, don't mind looking at him naked too


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2007)

I could give a shit about the guys.


----------



## Sai (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah but their "action" would be more awesome than Kurono i think , omg i sound like a pervert now  

and hey,,, when is the next chapter coming out?? it has been like 2 weeks already right?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 21, 2007)

new chapter comes out tomorrow


----------



## Trov (Dec 21, 2007)

Fulla said:


> There are many things I find strange & inconsistent with Kurono
> 
> - He chose to opt out of the game, desipte there being two woman he really liked both still trapped 'dead' in the game. WTF didnt he want to save them, just gaveup/forgot about them?
> - As already mentioned, he was in tears when he was the only survivor, yet when the alien comes and slaughteres his class he suddenly turns cold and decides he doesnt care.
> ...



I'll defend Kurono here.
While the opting out was weird(kinda), He didn't really like any of those girls. I'm sure he liked Kishimoto, but you have to remember that Kaito is alive now, so he can bring her back, also, the other girl(tomb raider) wasn't anything more than a fling. Even she acknowledged that Kurono didn't like her like that. One more thing, Kurono has a girlfriend now, and while she died, she's revived.

About the team being slaughtered and the class being slaugthered. Remember something, he hated his school life, his classmates didn't mean much to him and they often made fun of him and his "friends" there would turn on him in a second(Remember when one of them had their debt shifted to kurono?)
Kishimoto, Kaito, and and Tomb Raider(I can't remember her name) all would and had put their lives on the line to save his. He cares 100 times more about them then those in his class.
Also, I don't think he ever forgave Izumi, it was more of a "have to cooperate" situation. Izumi was useful and very skilled, he was of tremendous help on various missions, especially againsts the Oni aliens.

Now that I'm done with that, my own opinion.
I love and hate this manga, I hate that it's so drawnout and the release schedule is slow, but I love the story, idea, and the characters.
Especially Kurono. From page one until the end of Phase one, you can really see how Kurono has changed. Before, he was a selfish, asshole and looked at the world in a way that can only be described as a "Don't look at me for help" way.
But throughout each mission he was slowly changing. And he wasn't changing into something new, he was changing back into the old him, the one Kaito looked up to when they were younger. The cooler guy, the hero. the leader. At some point Kurono stopped being one and Kaito's resolve to be like the old Kurono re-ignited Kurono's spirit.
The second mission was key, as Kurono's will to live forced him to do the stuff hero's are made out of. By his third mission, he was almost there. Everyone dying in that mission greatly saddened him. and his next mission against the Chibi alien only depressed him further when he had to do it alone. after failing that mission, and when most of his classmates were killed, he wasn't largely affected, until he saw a simple girl he asked out was still alive. The girl did nothing wrong, she wasn't a back stabber like Kurono's other friends. And so, Kurono's will to protect drove that whole arc and to saving her, his future girlfriend's life.
And finally, the dinosaur arc was when Kurono finally awakened. Without his suit, and with so many people dependant on him and him alone to survive this game, he helped those he could, and showcased his skill and knowledge to people that had no clue what was going on.
It was then, he became the Kurono Kaito looked up to.

Woah... that was long. Point is. I like the development of Kurono best. I hope he's brought back. and I hope the pacing and the two week schedule stops.


----------



## Sai (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy sh!t Trov!! do you expect me to read that lenghty essay of yours?  just kidding,  i will read that comment later


----------



## Trov (Dec 21, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Holy sh!t Trov!! do you expect me to read that lenghty essay of yours?  just kidding,  i will read that comment later



And I was keeping it short. I could have went more indepth on various parts.
Gantz is a manga I dissected in my head countless times I guess.


----------



## Fulla (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm Ive watched 2 eps of the anime so far (uncut) have to say it really doesnt live up to the manga IMO.
Manga > anime by far


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 21, 2007)

Trova pretty much said what I was about to say. On a side Kurono has been more then willing to let Izumi die for what he did. Remember when Izumi fought that vampire without his suit? Kurono could have jumped in but he choose not to because "Izumi deserved what was coming to him". He never forgave him, but he knew that he had to work with him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG does new chapter come out today or tomorrow?

Either way...EPIC.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 21, 2007)

What is that thing in your sig?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2007)

Gutts from Berserk (i think)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah it is. its gutts wearing the berzerker armor when his inner beast takes over


----------



## Biolink (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh.Damn,well fuck it,I'll continue reading


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 22, 2007)

finally a new chapter...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 22, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> finally a new chapter...



where? post a link if you don't mind


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

here


----------



## Beatnik (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 23, 2007)

Trov said:


> I'll defend Kurono here.
> While the opting out was weird(kinda), He didn't really like any of those girls. I'm sure he liked Kishimoto, but you have to remember that Kaito is alive now, so he can bring her back, also, the other girl(tomb raider) wasn't anything more than a fling. Even she acknowledged that Kurono didn't like her like that. One more thing, Kurono has a girlfriend now, and while she died, she's revived.
> 
> About the team being slaughtered and the class being slaugthered. Remember something, he hated his school life, his classmates didn't mean much to him and they often made fun of him and his "friends" there would turn on him in a second(Remember when one of them had their debt shifted to kurono?)
> ...



True but when Kurono set himself free from Gantz ALL THIS development go donw like never happend in the first place thats why i kinda hate this phase 2 because i can't see the Old Kurono back even when Kaito have the points.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

Whats his name got him self free and than he got back into gantz and pretty much got his memory back, so its possible that Kurono could get his back and stuff.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 23, 2007)

Izumi?

Izumi had to piece back his memory together.I would HATE if they had to go through a phase like that again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

I know, it was so damn boring.


----------



## /root (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd imagine the 'memory loss' after being freed from Gantz is simply Gantz removing data from the person, since everyone essentially is an elaborately formed object of data. And what Gantz taketh away, I imagine it can give back.

And given the subtle hints in recent chapters that Gantz could be preparing it's strongest to fight even more powerful aliens/vamps (Both Tokyo and Osaka teams acknowledged the difference in strength of the aliens in this arc), I have a feeling it might not fuck around and just bring back Kurono as fight-ready as he needs to be.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 23, 2007)

this is why gantz rules because in a traditional storyline you would expect katou to get 100 points and revive kurono. but in gantz, thats really not at all guaranteed to happen, really if something seems cheesy and obvious its almost guaranteed to NOT happen


----------



## Sai (Dec 23, 2007)

hey guys! anyone know when Gantz new chapter will be out? I've been waited for almost 2 weeks now lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG THE AGONY.

NEW CHAPTER NAO.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2007)

I got the first season on DVD. Quite good. I'm mostly just fapping to Kei and her magnificent jugs.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 28, 2007)

LAWL, that black fellow must be loving his situation right there.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL they are so screwed


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome chapter. totally loved it. finally it's getting more ineresting. i wonder how they are going to defeat him.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh im sigging this shit 

Dont take my idea


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2007)

HAHAHAHA. He's fucking engulfed in big titties.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 28, 2007)

so the Oka that the one of the Osaka members talks is the one that's always invisible right? or is my mind confusing me?
Oh yeah the Black guy seems screwed 
Needs more Vampires


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2007)

WTF? Big ass titties.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

wow nice chapter lol especially the ending that was sorta sexy but then again not really. i liked how they had such teamwork slicing with the swords, but then the perv dude just gave up. that was kinda interesting and unexpected. basically the whole chapter was pretty hard to predict, i had no idea that 100pter was right by them i thought he reformed far away someplace. i cant wait til next chapter... i mean we still have the psychics, blonde vampire, nishi, and the 7-time winner to fight the 100-pointer(s).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2007)

Who is the Manga-ka of GantZ? He's like obsessed with sex or something.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2007)

Oku Hiroya or something. He said in an interview "I just love big breasted women". xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

he is a good guy lol, we need more manga writers of his sort


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally, a chapter is out (that took longer than usual). 

 That last page... 

 Color page was also really nice, BTW. 
 Things are finally starting to pick up a little. I really want to see the 7-timer guy soon! 

 Although I really want this arc to end so we can just get to more plot development.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder if gantz is going to pull another sercret weapon out of its ass when someone hits a 1000 points or something because these newer monsters are tanks.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 30, 2007)

i think its all about experienced hunters using good teamwork, along with all those machines and tools they have, they can still win without a new super-super weapon


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 30, 2007)

poor George.


----------



## Sai (Jan 2, 2008)

George is that baldy guy that almost got crushed by the 2nd boss right? well, hes not dead just seriously injured ^_^ Seriously, i wonder who gonna take down the 100 pointer and do u think the latest chapter was a little too dragging? it doesnt shows much of the 100 pointer's ability besides regenerating himself and where did katou go?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 3, 2008)

264 isnt about katou, it was about the limits of those two osaka members... basically the perv gave up like a pussy and the black guy is about to die, serves them right for not helping their boss earlier


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 3, 2008)

I think nishi will kill the 100 pointer. 

I don't want George to died. He is a great character.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I wonder if gantz is going to pull another sercret weapon out of its ass when someone hits a 1000 points or something because these newer monsters are tanks.


Well, the whole thing isn't supposed to get EASIER.

Anyway, I finally caught up on phase 2.


----------



## Sai (Jan 3, 2008)

The 100 pointer gonna use his laser beam eyes and shoot those 2 osaka members, the first to die would be the pervert. well, thats just my opinion not the spoiler of the next chapter, so what are your thoughts? we havent see Nishi and the 7 times winner yet so far in the chapter, I guess there will be a bigger plot for them


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 4, 2008)

well i dont know why he'd use his eyes when hes already smothering the black dude with half formed nude woman things... i have a feeling nishi or oka will show up in 265 and start raising havoc against mr 100 pt man


----------



## vegitabo (Jan 4, 2008)

they should have just blown the boss's body up like the pothead did. Saves them the trouble of regeneration.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that Super Osaka member will kill the 100 pointer.Dude's been through the game like 7 times or some shit.He must have fucking crazy equipment by this point(Or he keeps reviving people,but I'd rather go with the previous).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 5, 2008)

as far as we know you only get the super blaster... if there are other weapons you can get that would be interesting. i really liked that laptop that tells you the points of all the enemies


----------



## Biolink (Jan 5, 2008)

It could be an Either,or type of thing.

The Osaka repeaters only have the super blaster.Could mean that the super blaster is the only super weapon you can get,or that could mean they have brought alot of people back to life(grudgingly) before improving their own equipment.

On another note,Gantz likes the willing players such as Izumi.Gotta have something to keep that crowd interested in the game.

The girl also briefly mentioned the Super repeater as having a stealth suit.We know that they can change the frequency of the suit to make them invisible,but it would be cooler to think there is a suit that makes you completely undetectable at all times.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 6, 2008)

> On another note,Gantz likes the willing players such as Izumi.Gotta have something to keep that crowd interested in the game.



I doubt Gantz has feeling or emotions for anyone, but the common senses of humor. 

I think Izumi was willing to comeback after He felt like something is missing..similar to Kurono the second time around.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Nishi or the Super Osaka guy will come in and fuck up the monster. Kurono should be revived after this... and the Tokyo team has done jackshit the whole mission.

'tis all the fucking Osakas


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 6, 2008)

blonde vampire succeeded where 3 osakas failed.... i'm pretty sure tokyo team is stronger


----------



## /root (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't really count Host as a part of the Tokyo Team.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 6, 2008)

if he has that bomb in his head and the aliens attack he's a member of the team period


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Nishi or the Super Osaka guy will come in and fuck up the monster. Kurono should be revived after this... and the Tokyo team has done jackshit the whole mission.
> 
> 'tis all the fucking Osakas



Tell that to Muscle Rider


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 7, 2008)

muscle rider will crush all the osaka team singlehandedly, and the kid will kill all the wimminsz


----------



## /root (Jan 7, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if he has that bomb in his head and the aliens attack he's a member of the team period



so lets just ignore the fact that he doesn't use the suit, or the weapons, is a vampire and wants to kill the team and Gantz.

okay.


----------



## kunaitoe (Jan 7, 2008)

He did say he wanted his finger back at the end! So I see a pretty obvious, if perhaps short lived, team up here.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 7, 2008)

Adam said:


> so lets just ignore the fact that he doesn't use the suit, or the weapons, is a vampire and wants to kill the team and Gantz.
> 
> okay.



hey, there are a lot of weird team members, nishi didnt just want to kill other members of the team, he fucking DID SO. and kurono hasnt worn a suit many a time, nor has kato, nor have they always used the proper weaponry. hardly means they arent on the team.


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2008)

Nishi is just a sadistic fuck that everyone loves.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 7, 2008)

How often does new chapters come out?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Every two weeks.


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2008)

Shouldn't it be weekly nao? The mangaka said that he now has enough time to release Gantz weekly...


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 7, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Shouldn't it be weekly nao? The mangaka said that he now has enough time to release Gantz weekly...




Oku is just a lazy ass fuck.


----------



## /root (Jan 7, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hey, there are a lot of weird team members, nishi didnt just want to kill other members of the team, he fucking DID SO. and kurono hasnt worn a suit many a time, nor has kato, nor have they always used the proper weaponry. hardly means they arent on the team.



and yet somebody who is the sworn enemy of Gantz wants to kill everyone on the team as well as the guy controlling them can be considered a part of it?

Host not only has the desire to kill everybody related to Gantz, he has also used absolutely none of the Gantz tech. On top of this, he was only brought into The Room because he held onto a member of the team.

Host is not Tokyo Team. Host is a Vampire.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Shouldn't it be weekly nao? The mangaka said that he now has enough time to release Gantz weekly...



You know, we shouldnt take those mangaka word too seriously....They always can goes into Hiatus Mode quite often without any warning...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 8, 2008)

host might want to kill gantz, i think everyone on the team wants to kill gantz initially to try to escape from having to fight aliens.... but he CAN'T so it doesnt matter, he's going to remain a part of team tokyo until he completes 100 points and can escape


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jan 12, 2008)

Could someone tell me the manga chapter that starts to be different than the anime? I know the last anime story arc is filler, but when should I start reading the manga?


----------



## Biolink (Jan 13, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> How often does new chapters come out?



1 every two weeks or so


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 13, 2008)

Danm i just see the 264 and the boobs rampege mode was beatiful i wish to be there in Gantz for the first time fighting those VERY BIG mosters LOL.


----------



## Bink (Jan 18, 2008)

265 out by Binktopia, can grab it by clicking my sig.

Fill yer boots.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 19, 2008)

2 mo weeks...

Yawn


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 19, 2008)

Laugh out loud at the latest chapter, that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Six* (Jan 19, 2008)

Just caught up with this manga... took me 2 days! xD

Bring Kurono back! xD


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!! That always randy guy is made of so much win!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 19, 2008)

265 was a cool chapter yeah and sort of sexy too. i like katou is going to fight next


----------



## Champloon (Jan 19, 2008)

alien nose rape
so who thinks kazuo's lust has rocked the alien queens world? that would seriously crack me up if the alien whore died due to splodegasm in the next chapter

And when the hell is oka hachirou gonna appear? (guy on the osaka team that cleared 7 times)


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 19, 2008)

BEST CHAPTER EVER!!!


YEAH BITCH YEAH!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 19, 2008)

skeet to win, skeet to win


----------



## spaZ (Jan 19, 2008)

Omg I can't believe he started to fuck the alien like that hahahha.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 19, 2008)

What the... I can't believe that Osaka guy just went and did that, lol 
(well, actually I can)

 I hope Katou does something cool next chapter.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 19, 2008)

That was... an interesting chapter. This guy is a fucking winner ! Hahaha !


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 19, 2008)

Funny chapter

and Osaka Team died like a flies for now..

I wonder how Tokyo team going to do against that boss?


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow I never laughed out loud for real at a manga before.


----------



## /root (Jan 19, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> and Osaka Team died like a flies for now.



I've been thinking that happens quite alot.

I mean, after you've got the gravity gun, but you still keep playing the game, what would you do with your 100 points?

Osaka team seems to be in it for the game, and so is more inclined to take risks on the pretense that they will be revived by their teammates at the end of the trial.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 19, 2008)

no it doesnt happen quite a lot, proved by how totally shocked all the teammates were to the deaths of their leaders


----------



## /root (Jan 20, 2008)

Care to explain where else over 1000 additional points are spent then?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 20, 2008)

nope, cuz i dont know. but its obvious that the leaders have never ever died before, judging by everyone around's reactions


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2008)

Omg he banged her in the mouth


----------



## Biolink (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait until this arc is over


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2008)

ROFL

The panel where the dudes fucking the giant naked lady monster is funny. Masaru's just like "Wow. Just... Wow." 

Best quote ever. xD


----------



## Biolink (Jan 20, 2008)

Such as shame Rapeman is going to be peaced out


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 21, 2008)

...That was just a weird chapter...yet interesting. And oh, he's fucking the alien's mouth, but really he's fucking a pussy.lol


----------



## Ziko (Jan 21, 2008)

I want to start reading from where the Anime ends, what chapter should I start with?
Please help!


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG, chapter 265 is quite surprising. :rofl

Near the end. OMG.

Why didn't the black dude think of that.


----------



## kunaitoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone else see some boner bitage in the next chapter? Owwww just thinking about it.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 21, 2008)

kunaitoe said:


> Does anyone else see some boner bitage in the next chapter? Owwww just thinking about it.



The monster of human females might actually orgams from it.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 21, 2008)

Why didn't the black dude think of that?

Because he is gay remeber he said to the guy who ask help that work togeder is for pussys and them he ask help to the rape man to kill the alien.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 22, 2008)

George died...my love, come back to me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

when is next chap releasing ?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 22, 2008)

Gantz takes a month to come out, so 3 weeks left, I think.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

> The monster of human females might actually orgams from it.


Kato better grab an umbrella if he doesn't want to get drenched!


----------



## luffy_mib (Feb 2, 2008)

raw for 266 is out for online view


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nishi = motherfucking badass


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2008)

Hhahaha he came in the alien in the second page lmfao.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 2, 2008)

Nishi is such a douchebag. He should have just stayed dead.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2008)

Nishi is an awesome douchebag. 

pwning aliens in business suits = much winnage


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Nishi is an awesome douchebag.
> 
> pwning aliens in business suits = much winnage



nishi rules lol... the ol' hide and wait out seek game xD


----------



## Kefka (Feb 2, 2008)

when did nishi get a 100 point weapon?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 2, 2008)

Kefka said:


> when did nishi get a 100 point weapon?


O.o u need to buy eyeglasses...

nishi picked it up

here


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 2, 2008)

gud thing the 100 pointer didn't die i'm wish he kills a few more of them.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 3, 2008)

First i thought: "Damn katou... you have to act so cool and get the girls when nobody is around lol..."...

Then : Oh Shi- Nishin you're friggin great... that was an epic way to steal a ki-"

and then: O / _ \ O...


also lol@the start...


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome chapter..

It is just shame that Gantz isnt weekly release.

I wonder...Will the author going to kill Tokyo Team again..just like he did in Buddah Arc?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 3, 2008)

he came in the alien nose isn't LOL i love this manga.


----------



## theshad (Feb 3, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Awesome chapter..
> 
> It is just shame that Gantz isnt weekly release.
> 
> I wonder...Will the author going to kill Tokyo Team again..just like he did in Buddah Arc?



This team was clearly gathered to be an all star team, they aren't going to get wiped out.

This boss coming back again and again is just getting annoying.


----------



## Batman (Feb 3, 2008)

theshad said:


> This team was clearly gathered to be an all star team, they aren't going to get wiped out.
> 
> *This boss coming back again and again is just getting annoying.*



Agreed. This is starting to drag.


----------



## /root (Feb 3, 2008)

wait

so Nishi effectively stole a kill and the 100-pointer still came back?

I understand the need to communicate how difficult a 100-pointer is to kill, but still. Nishi stealing the kill was almost a given with the flow of the story.

Points for not going with the obvious, I suppose, but Oku needs to end this battle soon or go back to weekly installments so that it doesn't drag as much.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 4, 2008)

lol nice chapter. i'm glad that perv got half his limbs torn off, he deserves it for being such a fucking horndog constantly. let that teach him a lesson lol.

then katou was rather GAR however he was lacking power. when i saw that super-weapon crackle with electricity i was like WTF, then suddenly the entire monster explodes and i'm like oh shi- who was it, and then NISHI ARRIVES !!!!!!!!!!!!!! then he blows up the other part of the alien too, damn nishi = SO MUCH FUCKING WIN


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 6, 2008)

bumped ;-D

the real question is also what does nishi want to do with 100 pts? you might say the obvious, buy the super gun, but perhaps something else, you never really know with nishi. i think he might choose to exit the game. 

i just hope he doesnt die AGAIN like last time :/ that sucked, nishi is one of my faves, in many ways he is the "new izumi" just like katou is "new kurono". i hope the 7-time osaka dude bails him out next chapter


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah, I don't think he wants to exit. I'm going to take a wild guess and say, if he gets 100 pts. he's going to bring back Kurono.


----------



## golthin (Feb 7, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Nah, I don't think he wants to exit. I'm going to take a wild guess and say, if he gets 100 pts. he's going to bring back Kurono.



you might be right, he always wanted to compete with Kurono.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember when Kurono brought him back, people were saying stuff like "why is he wasting points on nishi..he got killed by a bird" etc. Everyone was sleeping on Nishi, because he came and died so early in the series. But truth is he got killed off some bullshit, and it shows in a deadly environment you always have to be on your toes, no matter how small the danger, it's still a warzone.

And Kei saw his potential, his survival instincts, and knew that in his leave, Nishi was the greatest asset to the team out of all those he met, who had dead. Nishi even told him they were the same..survivor.

Knowing Nishi, and his view of himself as a survivor, I think he is going for a super weapon. He saw what happened to Kei when he went for a normal lifestyle. Kurono Died. He saw his old leader Izumi was back after wishing himself out, just to die later as well. I think he sees by now, there is no leaving Gantz. You will get drawn back in, be hunted regardless, and die if you don't win. A wish for an out is a wasted wish. There is no stopping until the war is won, and for that he'll need either a super weapon, Izumi's aid, or Kurono's.

I doubt he'll bring back Kurono even if it makes sense to. Kurono won't always be at his side like a super weapon will, to protect him. Though if he dies again at some point he can hope Kei brings him back like before. But it would also make him look like he has a heart which is out of character, even if explainable. Izumi is more likely, and I don't see anyone else bringing that guy back except for Kurono himself.
Too many people are willing to bring back Kurono anyway in all likelihood. Reika and Kuwabara definitely would first vote (or he might go for the other kei first...)

Then again if that gun he just picked up is a super weapon and not just one of the best normal ones the Osaka team was carrying,  he might just go home. Even that gun wasn't able to kill the 100 pointer. And saying 100pts finally after picking up a 100pt gun shows he wasnt going for it for the gun. Maybe there is someone even he wants to bring back, but hes had that goal of 100 for a long time. Perhaps his plan is just to go back to a normal life and forget.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 7, 2008)

i want more information on the old tokyo team nishi was a part of which izumi led, and also on the other gantz teams worldwide especially in germany, which seems to be their origin


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 9, 2008)

when is the next chapter release? 

This arc has been kind of disappointing, Tokyo team now seems a bunch of pussies since they all ditched Katou to go sightseeing (WTF? )

Kurono should have brought back Kishimoto (for Katou, at least) 
i want that Lara Croft girl to come back too


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 9, 2008)

Katou gonna own the orgy monster.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 9, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> when is the next chapter release?
> 
> This arc has been kind of disappointing, Tokyo team now seems a bunch of pussies since they all ditched Katou to go sightseeing (WTF? )
> 
> ...



well technically it should be available in raw form right now, but we'll have to wait another 5 days or more for a scan. :/


----------



## Somnus (Feb 10, 2008)

I always liked the anime, even if ended with more mysteries than in the beginning. But now that I've readen the manga , I really hope that they remake the anime Gantz.

I just have a question about the manga, if Kurono is revived what memories would he have ? His memories after he was freed or his memories until he chose the 1st option ? I really hope he has his memories of Gantz.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 10, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> I always liked the anime, even if ended with more mysteries than in the beginning. But now that I've readen the manga , I really hope that they remake the anime Gantz.
> 
> I just have a question about the manga, if Kurono is revived what memories would he have ? His memories after he was freed or his memories until he chose the 1st option ? I really hope he has his memories of Gantz.



Just think how hard Izumi was trying to get his memories back it's the same Kurono will have a hard time but doesn't look like Kato will got the 100 points.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

How censored is the the Gantz anime?


----------



## Somnus (Feb 10, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Just think how hard Izumi was trying to get his memories back it's the same Kurono will have a hard time but doesn't look like Kato will got the 100 points.



But Izumi was freed and then he tried to enter again , while  Kurono got freed and then killed, the last time Gantz "saved" Kurono in the data bank was when he was teleported to his room after he got his freedom , that's why I was wondering (but that didn't happened to Tae, since Gantz saved her in the data banks but when revived she didn't remembered any Gantz related person).
I really hope that someone resurrects Kurono after this stage, his fights seem more thrilling than the others.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

holy shit... 267 is awesome... I can't wait...


*Spoiler*: _267 - 4 spoiler pics_ 












*Spoiler*: __ 



lmfao Nishi got pwned! nub..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2008)

nah, Kurono is dead, and i prefer it that way 
If Katou is going to revive anyone, I'm rooting for Kishimoto...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit!!!
i hope Nishi doesnt die again 


That bigass machine thingy though... i bet that 7x100p guy has something to do with it...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

> If Katou is going to revive anyone, I'm rooting for Kishimoto...



Why would he? Honestly, he fucking loves Kurono. Of course he's gonna revive Kurono. Kishimoto might come back later.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How censored is the the Gantz anime?



Not much, actually. Lots of titties, lots of gore, etc...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> Why would he? Honestly, he fucking loves Kurono. Of course he's gonna revive Kurono. Kishimoto might come back later.



yeah, well if Kurono comes back, then that kickboxer girl Hijiri has to come back too 
she was awesome...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

no else mentioned homo & stalker's adventures? how sad.. they died&loved together was fuckin epic!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2008)

of course ive thought about them
just doesnt seem all that likely that they would get revived 

thats why the Buddha temple mission was one of the most dramatic and best written one
so many good characters killed


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Cell said:


> Not much, actually. Lots of titties, lots of gore, etc...


Really? I remember giving the first ep a try a long time ago and they had cut out   just about everything messy, like the train accident.

Guess i'll give it another try.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



friend dont kill nishi again, he didnt get to do enough goddamnit. and if the 7-time osaka winner is in an enormous mecha the 100 pter should be screwed without getting those tokyo pussies involved anymore


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Feb 11, 2008)

i hated the anime, even the uncensored version. it's not even worth downloading.


----------



## kunaitoe (Feb 11, 2008)

I think that at some point they're going to ressurect everybody, not just their friends that died, and form some sort of crazy gantz people army and revolt or something.

Thats what I would like to see anyways


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noo bitch, don't kill Nishi!!! 




-----
If Kurono is revived, he will regain the memories he had when he was killed by the vampire.


----------



## tgre (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahh well, atleast we're assured that the Nuyorihon arc should be coming to an end soon


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 11, 2008)

actually
Kurono shouldnt be in Gantz's memory bank
He got his freedom and his memories erased, so all the data on Gantz was probably erased too, then he died while not being associated with Gantz in any way


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 11, 2008)

kurono should stay dead for a while... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



NISHI!!! he hasnt done nything worthy of dying yet dammit


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nishi you are a damn weak i don't get why kurono revive this bich that can't last one second?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 12, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> nishi you are a damn weak i don't get why kurono revive this bich that can't last one second?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 nishi would go invisible, grab super gun and vaporize you, along with city block you stand on.


----------



## tgre (Feb 12, 2008)

Nishi is surprisingly versatile... he simply got jibbed in the early arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 12, 2008)

holyyyyyyyyy shoot. awesome chapter. it's getting hottttttttttttttttttt


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wonder if the tokyo team will even get to do much fighting before the 7-time osaka winner in his like ginormous mecha armor just stomps the 100 pter into powder


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> nishi would go invisible, grab super gun and vaporize you, along with city block you stand on.




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL is this a joke? Nishi lost his life to a robot that look like Lee from Naruto in what 10 seconds he didn't kill shit there even kishimoto did better than him there but thats ok i can try to belive that was just bad luck but now he lost again in 2 seconds using a 100 points super gun and he left Izumi to die because he didn't have the guts to fight the vampires the prove of this is because he give a call to team Tokyo so Nishi can't kill shit my city block not even me.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> So you're walking down the street...
> 
> u liek that mecha?



yes it looks awesome, i just want to see what the 7-time winner guy looks like, his personality, i kinda imagine a totally insane mad scientist battle freak type with like frizzy hair and shit and wild eyes laughing constantly. but i could be totally wrong



Yoburi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is this a joke? Nishi lost his life to a robot that look like Lee from Naruto in what 10 seconds he didn't kill shit there even kishimoto did better than him there but thats ok i can try to belive that was just bad luck but now he lost again in 2 seconds using a 100 points super gun and he left Izumi to die because he didn't have the guts to fight the vampires the prove of this is because he give a call to team Tokyo so Nishi can't kill shit my city block not even me.



didnt you see how nishi handled that "gangsta" when he pointed the gun at him? yeah thats right nishi blew his face up immediately. also nishi wears a business suit. he owns PERIOD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 13, 2008)

1,
1,

Never
never EVER doubt Nishis level of awesome


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> didnt you see how nishi handled that "gangsta" when he pointed the gun at him? yeah thats right nishi blew his face up immediately. also nishi wears a business suit. he owns PERIOD



I also see Nishi saying that gangsta was a pice of shit and that shit shot first on Nishi face and this help his dead when Android Lee attacked, damn nishi only kill the Onion alien that Kuronu had already held and this "gangsta" if you want a real awesome Gantz player try Izumi or Kurono they not only owns but they kill too even when the uniform is destroyed. (Nishi shit himself when "Lee" destroyed his uniform after saying that everybody will die even Kurono)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 14, 2008)

nishi was also awesome going inviisble against the vampires and blowing its head off with izumi


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it ... Kurono died in the real life, so I'm guessing if he is revived, he will get the memories he last got in the game... the memories with which he left the game. Everything after that shouldn't be stored cus it didn't happen in the game.



Rectal Squid said:


> actually
> Kurono shouldnt be in Gantz's memory bank
> He got his freedom and his memories erased, so all the data on Gantz was probably erased too, then he died while not being associated with Gantz in any way



No, he still is ... Izumi beat the game already, but when he came back, Gantz recognized him .. saying he had 100 points. Click (and go to the next page as well)

So If Kurono comes back, he should have 35 points already since he beat the game with 135 ... either start with 35, or 135. Click


The memories are erased from their head, but the data is still stored in Gantz ... let's see if they can revive somebody who didn't die in the game.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 14, 2008)

> No, he still is ... Izumi beat the game already, but when he came back, Gantz recognized him .. saying he had 100 points. Click (and go to the next page as well)
> 
> So If Kurono comes back, he should have 35 points already since he beat the game with 135 ... either start with 35, or 135. Click



look at the page again
the guys in the background are not there during this mission, it was just him regaining his memory
Mental pictures ftw 

also, when Sakurai was revived, he had 0 points, while he definately had some before...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> Click
> Click
> 
> Never
> never EVER doubt Nishis level of awesome



nishi rules 

how long does scan norm take


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> look at the page again
> the guys in the background are not there during this mission, it was just him regaining his memory
> Mental pictures ftw



HAHAHAHA . you're right .... how could I have not noticed that XD ...

sowwy 


But anyways, if Kurono comes back, he'll probably start with 35 points.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> nishi rules
> 
> how long does scan norm take



lately its been taking an entire week, i have no clue why


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL Nishi !

The only cool factor of him is he actually wearing a casual cloth to cover the ugly suit.


----------



## fxu (Feb 15, 2008)

*Gantz 267* right out of the oven.

Get it while it's hawwttt

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 15, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> LOL Nishi !
> 
> The only cool factor of him is he actually wearing a casual cloth to cover the ugly suit.



yes this man speak the true!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 15, 2008)

next chapter should be epic rape though 

just... 3 weeks until 268


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 15, 2008)

Finally it gets better...


poor Nishi... his suit got a sleeve less ...


and Katou acting like a man = awesome...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

katou was kinda cool there 

and nishi u idiot  how could u let urself get hit 

the rest of the tokyo team should get raped for not helping katou


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 15, 2008)

People i expect to die: 
Sakata, who will be ironically revived by Sakurai 
Kaze, tragedy would bring some flavour, so likely Takeshi too...
and Inaba, wtf is that guy still doing alive?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone know what the 100-pointer did to blow up all those people and Nishi's right arm?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 15, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> People i expect to die:
> Sakata, who will be ironically revived by Sakurai
> Kaze, tragedy would bring some flavour, so likely Takeshi too...
> and Inaba, wtf is that guy still doing alive?



All Inaba wants is to fuck reika... well me too but this guy is useless!

I want to see the old man fighting again he is the best partner Kurono ever have


----------



## zan (Feb 15, 2008)

is there any news for new anime eps ??


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 15, 2008)

Nishi - so badass when he went invisible
I hope the Tokyo team fails and gets killed. Those bitches, especially Reika as it was her decision, disappointed me when they refused to help.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

That chapter was a little confusing with everything just blowing up without the Alien doing anything.


----------



## Emery (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd say it's about time for a Tokyo death.  It's gotta be either Inaba or Sakata.  I don't know why Inaba is still alive.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 16, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Nishi - so badass when he went invisible
> I hope the Tokyo team fails and gets killed. Those bitches, especially Reika as it was her decision, disappointed me when they refused to help.




That shit was funny. One chapter they're all like "YEA LETZ SAVE KURONO"

Then like 2 chapters later it's "changed our mindz lol! fuck everybody" with Sakata saying some shit about reviving him would cheapen his life (even though he did the same for Cherry) and Reika going "he wont luv me so fuck him! "

Everyone except Katou, Kaze, Hoi Hoi and Takeshi can rot in hell...except Reika. We need to see her naked (and not some alien imposter), then she can rot in hell.

lol Inaba. The 5 year old kid is a better soldier than him. :rofl


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 16, 2008)

i think i figured out how Nurarihyon kills
he has bad breath 
big (note the bottom right panel)
big

then when Katou is rescuing those guys... (throwing girls in rivers AND looking cool, i mean, how does he pull it off? )
big

crappy theory


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 16, 2008)

yea saw that bad breath too lol..

but I am confused about Nuri did kill soldiers with his fast breath or another special ability?

why oka is taking so long? toy-playing with aracharaus?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 16, 2008)

I just read the chapter, and.. WTF Nishi. 

 I didn't think he'd get blown to bits that easily... :|


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 17, 2008)

damn was nishi's reaction to the evolution of 100 pter awesome as hell, he looked so devilish going invisible with super gun. too bad the monster destroyed his arm the gun right away lol. at least katou saved him, nishi is way too awesome to die. everyone but katou, nishi, kaze, and the blonde vampire ought to be killed. and of course i cant fucking wiat to check out the 7-time winner from osaka. MECHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope that it wont turned into Buddah arc v2.0.....Why?Because I dont want to see the mangaka pull another 20 chapters to introduce a new character...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Sakata and Sakurai to save the day


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Time for Sakata and Sakurai to save the day



those little pussies will die


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> those little pussies will die



Sakata maybe but Sakurai stands for Truth, Justice, and The Japanese way.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 17, 2008)

at first i liked them both but then the lame way izumai killed them... and the lame way the fire one killed one... and then the guy doesnt want to revive him again. blah their powers are way too limited otherwise they would rock


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> at first i liked them both but then the lame way izumai killed them... and the lame way the fire one killed one... and then the guy doesnt want to revive him again. blah their powers are way too limited otherwise they would rock



Everyone got taken out like a lame by Izumi.

As far as their powers go it seemed like there's a lot to them they haven't explored. Hell Sakurai seems much more creative with his powers than Sakata ever was(see bullet blocking) I can see Sakurai busting out with some creative stuff since he has more potential and doesn't have to worry about his organs.


----------



## fxu (Feb 17, 2008)

MECHA
MECHA
MECHA
MECHA-FUCKING-TASTIC!!!!!!!

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont see Sakata or Sakurai being able to do much against Nuri with their powers... 
unless they can lift cars and throw them at him, that is, and even that wont do much good 

i dont want them to die, really, i see much more potential and use for them in the future... then again, i saw potential in Hijiri, the sniper guy, Hojo and Kishimoto too


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 17, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> i dont see Sakata or Sakurai being able to do much against Nuri with their powers...
> unless they can lift cars and throw them at him, that is, and even that wont do much good
> 
> i dont want them to die, really, i see much more potential and use for them in the future... then again, i saw potential in Hijiri, the sniper guy, Hojo and Kishimoto too



they should revive that sniper guy fo' serious

give him the super gun and invisible suit omg all aliens die immediately

p.s. MECHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, the sniper guy was bad ass. Sniping alien ass on rooftops and without wearing the Gantz suit, just a shirt and pyjamas.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Yeah, the sniper guy was bad ass. Sniping alien ass on rooftops and without wearing the Gantz suit, just a shirt and pyjamas.



dont forget he hid inside a dead alien carcass then busted out to attack the hindu goddess


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2008)

If the sniper guy had kept on shooting after Hijiri took 1000 arms' clocks out, he would have survived


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 23, 2008)

But only Kurono knows this sniper guy and Kato will use his points for Kurono first them kishimoto i am sure.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 23, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> But only Kurono knows this sniper guy and Kato will use his points for Kurono first them kishimoto i am sure.



assuming katou even gets to 100 in the first place

but yeah, the sniper guy is like 5th on his list 

he's so dumb


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

sniper dude was awesome lol

i just wanna see some more blonde vampire badassness... his most awesome quote ever

"i just want my finger back"


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

Odds are...everyone's splitting the points...


----------



## Astronomical (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg, I want to see more Reika. 

Anyone know what the release schedule for Gantz is?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 24, 2008)

it comes out a new issue every 2 weeks


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 25, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: _5 PICS_





			
				njt from Mangahelpers said:
			
		

> 0268　還らぬ者
> 0268 The one(s) not going back
> 
> 
> ...


wow~~
awesome chapter! I can't wait to see Oka


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP sakata?



Chapter 269 on March 13rd in YJ 15


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cool some tokyo peepz got fuxx0red. twas about damn time, those cowardly bitches deserved it. yes, even the old man deserves it. my only regret is nothing happened to reika. oh well. MECHA TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penance (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## Champloon (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> wow~~
> awesome chapter! I can't wait to see Oka
> 
> 
> ...



:amazed damnit got me all excited for the next chapter


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my i loved did that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inaba just die like a pig or just got fucked!




Oh i still belive Kato will make 100 points a mean just look at tokyo when kurono is not around they are losers, they and we need Kurono back!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

they're not losers without kurono... bringing kurono back would be idiotic. the best thing the mangaka can do for gantz is maintain the unpredictability and unorthodox nature of the story. it doesnt need a "Main hero" in fact it needs to NOT have one


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 25, 2008)

Donst need the Main Hero? This is not some Naruto or Bleach shit we are talking about this is Gantz and this manga needs Kurono to be good just Kato don't work try reading Berseker without Guts or Hellsing without Alucard they became stupid and well unpredictability but who the hell i will see fighting that Inaba? reika?

I don't know how much love Kurono have but to me he is the best thing on this manga and Izumi was very cool too, they didn 't desarve to die like that this manga must have them not bringing them back would be idiotic!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

we have multiple big guys now. nishi, katou, blonde vampire, kaze, hell even that little shit cherry. and maybe even "oka" the chief of osaka team too. kurono and izumi got too big for their britches, and thats why the blonde vamp was allowed to execute them


----------



## Sasori (Feb 25, 2008)

Oka is gona be pwnage. The way the Osaka team casually said that he will finish the 100 pointer for him speaks levels.

Also, Kurono is gona be revived. Hopefully.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> they're not losers without kurono...



They're about as useful as a tanning machine is to blacks. Kaze and Katou are the obvious exception. Cherry too when he acts right.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> They're about as useful as a tanning machine is to blacks. Kaze and Katou are the obvious exception. Cherry too when he acts right.



 what about nishi and blonde vampire? they're pretty damn badass, the vamp slaughtered 2 strong aliens and nishi vaporized the 100 pter


----------



## Penance (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see Oka in Action!


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what about nishi and blonde vampire? they're pretty damn badass, the vamp slaughtered 2 strong aliens and nishi vaporized the 100 pter



Nishi is meh.

Host Samurai (blond vamp) is really good...but Im only counting the ones who followed Kurono.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

more pic, I meant.. bigger ver


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

I want a armor like that too this guy must be Gantz True God.

And the blond vamp is cool the his price to go to gantz game is insane 1 Kurono and 1 Izumi why he didn't take Inaba insted?


----------



## Penance (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> more pic, I meant.. bigger ver



...Look at all that awesomeness...


----------



## Champloon (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> more pic, I meant.. bigger ver



:amazed like a gantz version of master chief or samus


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 27, 2008)

damn that dude is gonna rape the alien so hard. unless its invincible and cannot be  killed or some crazy shit, sicne it seemes to just revive in a different form


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2008)

Baddassery Exceeding Internets Limits ALERT! ALERT!


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2008)

Gantz defeats the internet?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

oops I forgot to post here..


*Spoiler*: _preview pic_ 










			
				njt said:
			
		

> Trans of page :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Penance said:


> Gantz defeats the internet?


lol actually Oku was fan of the matrix


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 27, 2008)

Reika wants eternal love and beauty? OMG why the author insists to shit over her first was that "Oh if kurono will never love me then fuck him" and now this! give her a break please.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol tokyo team look like amateurs, just a bunch of random dopes wandering around about to face incarnation of destruction 

reika owned aliens a lot in the oni arc dont forget though, so her surviving isnt total BS. at least old man and inaba can depart us


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Inaba and Suzuki 
and i believe Sakata will be ironically revived




oh and this manga doesnt need Kurono, Katou is awesome as a main character now
Kurono doesnt act like Gutts in Berserk, this is a manga with a lot more center characters


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katou is okay but the main hell no! Kurono is the plot do you belive Katou can keep this manga good after the Gantz game talking to his bro and beating some loser on his prison... err i mean school.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

How can people say Kurono isn't a necessary part of the story. You're either going to get him back, or have people constantly go "If only Kurono was here he'd know what to do"


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Kurono was the best part of the story now that hes gone I find it to be pretty boring.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> How can people say Kurono isn't a necessary part of the story. You're either going to get him back, or have people constantly go "If only Kurono was here he'd know what to do"



Almost everbody that read Gantz knows how much this manga start to suck after Kurono leave the story and since when Kurono have to act like Guts from Berserk the cool thing about him is that he is just a normal guy like you or me but he have the balls to kill any alien that cross him and of course he can never be like Guts but damn who the fuck can and that doesnt mean he is weak at all.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 28, 2008)

the manga was IMO at it's peak in the Buddha temple arc, when everyone got killed, except Kurono
now Kurono's dramatic death scene has already been and he won't return
frankly, the fact that Katou had a death scene too, but he got revived, makes him kind of... harder to accept as a character, though he still manages to kick ass and take names 
but do you really want Kurono to be back? as Sakata said, it would be cheap, *especially* for him, who has been around for so long. With Katou it works only because he died quite early in the manga. Also, the fact, that Katou is still thinking about whether to revive Kurono or not, makes him more interesting than before
You're saying the manga sucks right now because Kurono isnt there, IMO the only thing actually disappointing right now, is that the rest of the Tokyo team refused to keep on fighting, and they are receiving justice right now 

oh and about Nuri, does he really attack with his breath, or does he attack the same way he did before, with his stare?


----------



## mister_napolean (Feb 28, 2008)

Reviving Kuruno makes the story more interesting cause it switches to reviving him is  what everyone wants or reviving him would be useless.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> the manga was IMO at it's peak in the Buddha temple arc, when everyone got killed, except Kurono
> now Kurono's dramatic death scene has already been and he won't return
> frankly, the fact that Katou had a death scene too, but he got revived, makes him kind of... harder to accept as a character, though he still manages to kick ass and take names
> but do you really want Kurono to be back? as Sakata said, it would be cheap, *especially* for him, who has been around for so long. With Katou it works only because he died quite early in the manga. Also, the fact, that Katou is still thinking about whether to revive Kurono or not, makes him more interesting than before
> You're saying the manga sucks right now because Kurono isnt there, IMO the only thing actually disappointing right now, is that the rest of the Tokyo team refused to keep on fighting, and they are receiving justice right now



Kurono is a key part of the manga, it needs someone easily recognizable the only choices are Kurono and Katou as both have been around since the start. However Katou was dead and unnoticed for so long he doesn't really feel that role, and his refusal to be a prick(a key concept for survival) means he'll die sooner or later. His main goal is also reviving Kurono if Katou survives but never brings him back I'd like to see them explain that,


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a chance that Kurono will be back, yes, but all that comes down  to whether he is still in Gantz' data banks or not. Since he died outside of a Gantz mission after choosing option #1, i doubt he still is


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

Gantz 268 by Illuminati-Manga & Whatever


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright!  Thanks...


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's time for Katou to shine as well for this arc.  am so looking foward to see Katou establish himself and a good gantzer as well, seeing that he has great courage as well. Kurono will come back soon enough...in a glorious return, which I personally think, Katou would do with his 100 pts to revive him back with.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 29, 2008)

For a second i thought "That's it Earth... you're lost now that Optimus Prime is on the town..." but the it turned to be the gantz Mecha lol ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 29, 2008)

WTF @ The alien just making them explode.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> WTF @ The alien just making them explode.



He is just like Deidara! maybe in that ugly and grotesque form lives a talented artist :amazed


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

m0nster easily expl0ded them, because they wear n0rmal suits.. B0ss cann0t be beat by nubs



Yoburi said:


> He is just like Deidara! maybe in that ugly and grotesque form lives a talented artist :amazed


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 29, 2008)

Fwahahaha, Tokyo Team without Kurono and Katou I suppose = bitches.

Lawl at old dude. Lawl at Cherry for looking like a bitch in every panel hahaha! I hope Katou saves their asses or something. Lawl no wait, let them all be killed, including Muscle and that little kid, who is better off dead than being in Gantz.

And holy fucking shit at the badassery of Osaka' mecha and strongest member!! :amazed


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2008)

Heh...no 100 points for Katou...


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 1, 2008)

maybe he didnt die yet.. or was it stated that he died cause a day hasnt passed yet there still on the same mission.


----------



## /root (Mar 1, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> There is a chance that Kurono will be back, yes, but all that comes down  to whether he is still in Gantz' data banks or not. Since he died outside of a Gantz mission after choosing option #1, i doubt he still is



Kurono will still exist on Gantz's data banks, regardless of when he died.

It just won't be a version of Kurono with no knowledge of Gantz and ignorant of his relationship with Tae. If Kurono is res/d from Gantz's data banks, it would be the Kurono just before he chose to leave.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 1, 2008)

Adam said:


> Kurono will still exist on Gantz's data banks, regardless of when he died.
> 
> It just won't be a version of Kurono with no knowledge of Gantz and ignorant of his relationship with Tae. If Kurono is res/d from Gantz's data banks, it would be the Kurono just before he chose to leave.



WoW i just love your post i hope you are right.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2008)

I was kinda surprised about the mecha. That thing must be insane.


----------



## ... (Mar 1, 2008)

confusing chapter.
where were those invisible bombs coming from?


----------



## fxu (Mar 1, 2008)

... said:


> confusing chapter.
> where were those invisible bombs coming from?



What bombs ?


I believe the old man died from the monster, I'm guessing he has the same power as Hinaba-san and his student (forgot his name) [telekinesis].

You can see he was shaken and his arm was bent.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

Epic mechasuit dude is epic


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 1, 2008)

fxu said:


> What bombs ?
> 
> 
> I believe the old man died from the monster, I'm guessing he has the same power as Hinaba-san and his student (forgot his name) [telekinesis].
> ...



No man you are wrong the alien can Demolish a bridge after saying "Ku ku ku" his skill is far more strong than this telekinesis i belive have someting to do to his Breathing, i mean his first form was a big guy using his eyes to kill but he got defeat when he lost his body, then was the harem form but his mouth was defeated by sperm from the Osaka rapist dude and now is his nose the enemy maybe just a very strong punch in his face to break his nose will work thats why we got a gantz Mecha soldier.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2008)

Wait a second. Didn't Kurono figure out the gist of what he did before he went back to normal anyway? Even if he was revived with the memory he had at the time of death he wouldn't be useless or clueless.


----------



## ... (Mar 2, 2008)

fxu said:


> What bombs ?
> 
> 
> I believe the old man died from the monster, I'm guessing he has the same power as Hinaba-san and his student (forgot his name) [telekinesis].
> ...



if it was not a bomb and purely telekinesis,then why were there noises of bomb-blast?


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 2, 2008)

i dont think kuruno died yet..but thats just me.wouldnt it be funny if katou got a  hundred points and gantz says he isnt dead yet.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Mar 2, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> i dont think kuruno died yet..but thats just me.wouldnt it be funny if katou got a  hundred points and gantz says he isnt dead yet.



dragonball lol 

anyways, i seriously hope the mecha guy pwns it and ends the arc. This is becoming kinda...boring


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

genjo sanzo said:


> dragonball lol
> 
> anyways, i seriously hope the mecha guy pwns it and ends the arc. This is becoming kinda...boring



True but after this gantz game in case Kurono don't come back we are going to see Katou ugly life outside gantz beating punks and taking to his brother now thats what i call boring.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm reika still is holding old man so he may survive if oka can slaughter the 100 pter fast enough. i am only hoping for blonde vamp, kaze, nishi, katou and oka to live through this arc. the rest are mere fodder


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 3, 2008)

i mean think about it, if kuruno would of died wouldnt gantz transfer him back instead of leaving him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah i'm pretty sure if they revive kurono it will be the real kurono who died fighting the vampires


----------



## mootz (Mar 3, 2008)

i do not think kurono is dead quite yet, 

(just caught up to the manga )


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 3, 2008)

They STILL haven't brought Kurono back? 

"goes back to lurking till the day that Kurono is revived"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

i love how many gantz fans there are now! this kicks ass i love gantz

NEXT CHAP WILL BE AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2008)

Just started gantz like a hour ago

on chap 30

It is fuckin win


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah gantz kicks ass completely

it combines science fiction, robots, romance, comedy, violence

it rules


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd place it under one genre: Awesome


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2008)

Heh...Awesome+...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

indeed Awesome


----------



## Nash (Mar 9, 2008)

Is this the 'Gantz praising'-thread?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 9, 2008)

i am now on chap 198

shit these oni dont fuck around


edit

just read 199 and realized the irony of my statement


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 9, 2008)

i hope we get to see oka's face this chap


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2008)

Same here...


----------



## Nash (Mar 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i hope we get to see oka's face this chap



I hope so too

edit: Lol, I think I just rep'd you three times or something like that.  
My computer's being a bitch I guess  Shorry


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler pics CatMan @ 2ch_ 












*Spoiler*: _269_ 



0269 弱肉强食
アオリ：国防の常识を超えた事态！！

突如出现した巨大ロボを戎桥から见上げる自卫队员たち
自卫队员たち「なん・・・だよアレ　映画じゃないんだから　どこなんだよ・・・ここ・・・」
ロボット出现に沸く一般人达
一般人たち「ひょーーッ　出たーッ　うォーーッ　すッげェーーッ　なに？アレなに？ロボット？
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　まじガンダムすッげーーッ　ちゅーかトランスなんとかち ゃう？」
冈ロボの上から牛鬼の脳の场所をスキャン
そうしている隙に牛鬼の左ストレートをもろに喰らってしまいロボダウン
自卫队员「负けた　负けてしまッたガンダム・・・」
倒れたロボに追い讨ちをかける牛鬼
水面から戦闘を窥う加藤达
加藤达「冈・・・冈・・・？　冈　冈八郎」
ロボから脱出しガンツバイクを横にした円盘のような乗り物で空中戦をする冈
すばやい动きで牛鬼を翻弄し重力ガンで牵制し左肩を斩りつける
だがまたしても牛鬼に円盘を叩き落される
加藤达「やられた　冈がやられた？　どこ　えッ」
加藤「头だ　上だ　见ろ！！」
杏「あッ」
冈は円盘を叩き落された瞬间に牛鬼の头に飞び乗っていた
ガンッ　ガンッ　ガンッ
スキャンした脳の部分、头を殴り続けついに头部を破壊
河面に倒れる牛鬼

そこへぬらりひょんから逃げていた东京チームが戎桥にたどり着く
レイカ「逃げッてッ　はァッはァッ」
ぬらりひょんが追いつき焦る东京チームと自卫队员たち
自卫队员たち「また来たぉォッ　退避しろォッ　来たぞォッ」
东京チーム「！？」
东京チーム桥の反対侧から谜のスーツに気づく
冈登场

アオリ：人类最强。
　　　　その名は意外に
　　　　冈八郎。
次回、ぬらりひょんに通じるか！？YJ17号(3/27)に掲载





*Spoiler*: _269 Translation by Cali @ ST_ 



269 Survival of the Fittest

Comment: It goes beyond the common sense of National Security

After the sudden appareance of the mecha by Ebisu's bridge, the special defense forces behold the giant.

Soldier: What the hell... is that... This is not a movie... where the hell did that thing come out from? What's going on here? ...

The appearance of the mecha causes excitement among the civilians

Civilians: WOW, that thing just popped out from nowhere... Amazing, wha- what's that thing... some sort of robot? Awesome, Gundam! Some kind of transformer?

Oka, above the mecha, scans the brain of the ushi oni (? sorta weird, aye? At ritual, someone said this was done using the new suit helmet, but I don't see the point of "scanning" the brain)

Seeing an opportunity, the Ushi Oni hits the left arm of the mecha, knocking him down.

Soldier: It has lost.... The Gundam has lost...

Ushi Oni continues attacking the fallen mecha.

Katou observes the battle from the water.

Kato: Oka...Oka...? Oka Hachiro?

From inside the mecha, a Gantz bike like jumps out and, attached to the bike, some sort of disc-like other vehicle.

While the Ushi Oni attacks, Oka uses the h-gun on its left shoulder, smashing it.

Oka attacks Ushi Oni with the disklike vehicle.

Kato: Lost? Oka has lost? Where's he? (uh... what? strange line)

Kato: The head! Up! Look!

Anzu: Ah!

Oka then jumps towards Ushi Oni's head.

Gan Gan Gan

Oka scans a portion of Ushi Oni's brain and continues attacking the head until it's fully destroyed.

On the river, lies the defeated Ushi Oni.

Running away from the Nurarihyon, the rest of the Tokyo team ends up at Ebisu's bridge

Reika: run! Ah...Ah...

Soldados: There it comes again! Evacuate everyone! Right now!

Tokyo team: !?

On the opposite side of the bridge, the team notices the mysterious suit.

Oka shows up.

Comment: The most powerful human. Oka Hachirou is his name.

Next chapter: Battle with Nurarihyon!? YJ 17, March 27


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

damn this this chapter is epic ^

just like all the rest of em


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 10, 2008)

If Gai was wearing a Gantz suit...


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> If Gai was wearing a Gantz suit...



Dynamic Entry!  ... ... Oops-Dynamic Exit!   


This chapter seems so......full of WIN!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 11, 2008)

damn oka rules, but that mecha suit seems kinda weak haha, if that one big alien who isnt even the 100 pointer was able to knock it down right away. good thing oka has like two super guns and an invincible suit, plus that weird disk floater


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

-_- anybody know when the next chapter is gonna come out...<_< and they need to hurry up and revive that main character lmao D:


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2008)

^ end of march is next chap... 

oka is just badass... how many times would it have taken oka just to get the new suit? i bet he's got a suped up sword in there too...


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess Oka's been playing longer than Izumi (or killing tougher aliens)...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah oka > izumi definitely. we need to see what oka looks like though i cant handle this mystery

it would make more sense to have a suit that covers up your whole body instead of leaving your most vital head and face exposed lol. and yeah its interesting, this opens up a whole new realm of possible upgrades, like i guess maybe if you dont spend your 100 points, and just keep "playing" in the game, once you reach 200 or something maybe your super weapon is a super suit instead of the big gun? i am guessing thats how it works


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 12, 2008)

Or maybe you just spend 100 each time you get a hundred reather than get one good weapon get 2 =)
Oka probably has 5 other godlike weapons


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> -_- anybody know when the next chapter is gonna come out...<_< and they need to hurry up and revive that main character lmao D:


He'll be back soon. I can't wait, myself!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

Reika is so CuteHotSexy >_<


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 12, 2008)

indeed 
but she's probably going to die soon


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> indeed
> but she's probably going to die soon


NO FUCKING WAY! Kei will be back when protect or revive her no matter wat Reika did revived Tae ffs Kei

of course I am following Kei x Rei


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 12, 2008)

Gantz isnt such a happy-go-lucky manga like Naruto, people die there, tragedy, death, situations that make you cringe, because people failed achieve something (Hijiri is a great example here, and i want her back, but that's most likely not going to happen), this sort of drama mixed with blood and guts and 'splosions make Gantz amazing and awesome
this "Gantz reviving option" kind of changed the manga for me, i was glad to hear that Katou and Nishi would be back, but from then on, it got a bit dull, Sakata did bring some clarity into this by saying that constantly reviving people would cheapen their lives, and i believe Oku thinks the same way
Kurono coming back and Reika never dying would make this manga lame and centered only around one specific group, too much like the other manga.


just my two cents


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 12, 2008)

I want dakata back

holding back 100 pointer = wins


Also has anybody else noticed a insane amount of CIS in gantz?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

what do you mean by the CIS? in terms of the aliens or the hunters? i kinda think thats to  make it more realistic, like people will make accidents and not always pay full attention all the time, go through mood swings etc. but maybe not

also, reika will survive  didnt you see her pwn all those fodder in the oni arc???


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm so he uses those tentacles to explode the monster's head and also to control the mecha. its weird he just threw that mecha and that floating disk away like it didnt matter. but he has apparently at least one big gun so he'll be fine vs the 100 pter i think. at least nishi is still conscious in the water, he looks pissed he lost an arm haha


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 13, 2008)

oh holy shit.. this ch is fuckin awesome, OKA PWNS!

special suit = sexy O_O



AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> at least nishi is still conscious in the water, he looks pissed he lost an arm haha


lol nishi is jealous of infamous oka >_>;


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 13, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> Reika is so CuteHotSexy >_<



dam...I kKKKNNNNNOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW...

she is all three at the same time...people like that are rare...

usually, most girls I meet are cure, hot, or sexy...not all three at once...
man...that lucky bastard Kurono Kei.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 13, 2008)

Rectal Squid said:


> Gantz isnt such a happy-go-lucky manga like Naruto, people die there, tragedy, death, situations that make you cringe, because people failed achieve something (Hijiri is a great example here, and i want her back, but that's most likely not going to happen), this sort of drama mixed with blood and guts and 'splosions make Gantz amazing and awesome
> this "Gantz reviving option" kind of changed the manga for me, i was glad to hear that Katou and Nishi would be back, but from then on, it got a bit dull, Sakata did bring some clarity into this by saying that constantly reviving people would cheapen their lives, and i believe Oku thinks the same way
> Kurono coming back and Reika never dying would make this manga lame and centered only around one specific group, too much like the other manga.
> 
> ...



Yeah but the main was kill you can't have a plot when Kurono is dead i don't want this manga to became like Bleach where people fight but they got no reason to do this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2008)

I read the manga expecting Kurono to come back. No Kurono = no manga.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

guys phase 2 means no more kurono, thats what phase 2 MEANS. get over it

katou is just as much the main char as kurono, they weer both in chapoter 1 remember


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Kurono is still 10x better than boring annoying Katou.


----------



## Nash (Mar 13, 2008)

With Izumi and Kurono gone, there are not many is no one who can compete with Nishi's badassness 

New chapter is awesome. He sure looks great when he's pissed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont get why nishi has to get pwned right after he acts cool. it reminds me of orochimaru in naruto manga.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of CIS by the characters in gantz

If it was me i would do alot better up until mr.vishna final boss

then i would be screwed


----------



## Nash (Mar 13, 2008)

I know  Hell, it took Kurono so fucking long to revive him. Then he came back and I don't even know how many damn chapters (not counting the vampire/Izumi assault, where we got a glimpse of him) I waited to see him pwn. For me it seems that the Osaka arc lasted over a year (I'm probably totally making the period 
up ). And in the first chapter where he makes his über comeback, he already gets pwned. 

For Orochimaru it's the same. I guess a few Mangakas are having a little bet right now, who can actually destroy and screw their characters the most pathetic way


----------



## Penance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, Nishi is clearly better at stealth.  Once his element of surprise is over, he's sort of fodder...


----------



## Nash (Mar 13, 2008)

Heh. You're right. But no one trumps Nishi when he's in stealth mode 


I miss Izumi


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 14, 2008)

I think they may have to revive izumi because the foes are getting tougher then ever. and they need his strength.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 14, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> guys phase 2 means no more kurono, thats what phase 2 MEANS. *get over it*



quoting for the motherfucking truth in this motherfucking thread 

Izumi coming back would be interesting though  still probably not gonna happen...


----------



## Felix (Mar 14, 2008)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 14, 2008)

269 is out at One Manga. Pretty good, would be nice to see the robot in more action next chapter. Pages 14-15


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i dont get it why did he just let that giant mecha suit and the floating disk go to waste? he would seem weaker without, and i think he lost the super gun he used too for some reason. but his suit with its tentacles and blades and HUGE arms might still be good vs the 100 ptr


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Goddamn that suit looks badass, they should hand that shit out to everyone.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Quality is Quality 

Gantz 269 by Binktopia


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> Quality is Quality
> 
> Gantz 269 by Binktopia



It looks like HQ 

perhaps one of the best Gantz cleans Binktopia has done


----------



## atom (Mar 15, 2008)

Gantz is the greatest manga in existence. That is all.


----------



## Hodor (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like this arc might be coming to an end.  Well, the fighting at least.  Probably at most 2 more chapters of fighting, then it'll be over (if it isnt now).  I wonder if they'll be teleported back.  They werent last time were they?  heh..


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> It looks like HQ
> 
> perhaps one of the best Gantz cleans Binktopia has done



yep good job, so I saw you dled Gantz 269 by Illuminati-Manga in IRC O_o


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a bad arse way to kill an alien. Pounding on its head until it goes SPLAT!


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Goddamn that suit looks badass, they should hand that shit out to everyone.



Yeah that thing is pretty cool, I wonder what its limit is before it starts bleeding from those circle gizmos on it. Also any guesses to how many times Oka has cleared 100? lol

Edit: Woo 1000th post finally =P


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

darksage78 said:


> Yeah that thing is pretty cool, I wonder what its limit is before it starts bleeding from those circle gizmos on it. Also any guesses to how many times Oka has cleared 100? lol
> 
> Edit: Woo 1000th post finally =P



I never understood why they start bleeding? Any reason at all?


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 15, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> guys phase 2 means no more kurono, thats what phase 2 MEANS. get over it
> 
> katou is just as much the main char as kurono, they weer both in chapoter 1 remember



Yeah just like sasuke right?


----------



## Hodor (Mar 15, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> guys phase 2 means no more kurono, thats what phase 2 MEANS. get over it
> 
> katou is just as much the main char as kurono, they weer both in chapoter 1 remember



That is NOT what phase 2 means.  Phase 1 introduced the game to us, and how things generally work.  Phasde 2 is called "catastrophy", we know how the game works ect from phase one, but now there are some problems, changes, whats going on kinda thing (which we have seen).  Phase 2 doesnt mean shit for whether or not Kurono will come back.

That said, Katou sucks compared to Kurono.  I know they can both be considered starting characters, but it was always shown from kurono's perspective (not all the time, but he got the most attention) (and if this is what you mean by phase 2 no kurono, I think your wrong.  it will go back to his perspective once he's alive again).  

The manga needs kurono, he was just great.


----------



## Penance (Mar 15, 2008)

Agreed, and Gorilla Arms FTW!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

oka has gotten 100 points 7 times it said that earlier when they were introducing the osaka members

there is a reason katou's face is at the bottom of each chapter instead of kurono... nuff said about that

also the sasuke alternative isnt katou, its nishi probably, or else it was izumi


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

hm I wonder why Oku got so many gadgets.. it seems so useless to me..then I was Oka I'd better save points for bonus life 

unlocked Mecha or Disc Flyer = clear 5 or above times? idk that is so unfair

I believe that unlocked Bonus Life = clear 10 times


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

i hope they explain how he got that super suit and all the other gadgets that he apparently doesnt care about since he just lets them blow into skyscrapers


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 16, 2008)

i can't believe people are saying Kei is dead.
i mean i was wondering if kei would of died why didnt he just get transfered back to Gantz like Izumi did when he died.Cause i'm pretty sure Gantz recognized Kei as a good player to keep.


----------



## Nash (Mar 16, 2008)

I always got the impression that Gantz grew tired of Kurono, hence he stayed dead. But it's been a while since I read the older chapters. Maybe I'm just making this up


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 16, 2008)

also, the new Gantz title page has Katou in the center, Kurono just happens to be nowhere


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Idk Kei is dead or not...

I am pretty sure Kato is going to die in end of phase 2 -Catastrophe-

Older Takeshi becomes main character in new phase 3 -Apocalypse-

thts my thry 

u know that Chapter Number = 4 digit


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2008)

I want back Kurono damn it.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 16, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I want back Kurono damn it.



that' the general consensus/feeling on pretty much all the major internet anime forums...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

he probably will come back soon.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 16, 2008)

I have to say...I like the vampires a lot...especially the blond haired guy that smokes the cigarettes...he is pretty dam cool...

I remember that two members of the Osaka team got OWNED by the sword-wielding ghoulish creatures...and he took on both of them and killed them pretty easily.


----------



## Hodor (Mar 16, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I have to say...I like the vampires a lot...especially the blond haired guy that smokes the cigarettes...he is pretty dam cool...
> 
> I remember that two members of the Osaka team got OWNED by the sword-wielding ghoulish creatures...and he took on both of them and killed them pretty easily.



They do own.. they owned gantzers without the suits, give them a suit and they should be the best, besides oka.  

I'm wondering where they've gone, they just disappeared.  Guess they got tired of fighting and went to do something else.


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2008)

Hai guys. I've started reading this since I'm on Spring Break, I'm on Chp 121, but could anyone explain to me what happens in Chp 118, "Sweetheart"?? It's the one where Kuroro talks about his girlfriend with Izumi, I don't really get the end, at all o_O


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hai guys. I've started reading this since I'm on Spring Break, I'm on Chp 121, but could anyone explain to me what happens in Chp 118, "Sweetheart"?? It's the one where Kuroro talks about his girlfriend with Izumi, I don't really get the end, at all o_O



it's a nightmare, Sin, and nice to see you around


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> it's a nightmare, Sin, and nice to see you around


Ah, kay. This manga is so fucked up I thought he imagined her and then had some kind of mental breakdown xD Then I saw her on 121 and I was like "oh shit, better go ask"

Also, I don't see how Kato can be the main character when he died, but I guess i'll have to wait on that one.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Ah, kay. This manga is so fucked up I thought he imagined her and then had some kind of mental breakdown xD Then I saw her on 121 and I was like "oh shit, better go ask"
> 
> Also, I don't see how Kato can be the main character when he died, but I guess i'll have to wait on that one.



now that i think back, maybe having Tae being fully imaginary would make the story better 
Tae kind of changed the manga for me anyway... all that very serious and dark time up until her made the manga so much more awesome. But i guess Tae was the reason Kurono kept of fighting


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2008)

*chp 186*

Kay, I see how Kato is gonna come back now 

The mangaka sure knows how to draw women tho.


----------



## Nash (Mar 16, 2008)

Gantz has one of the best fanservices. Too bad I'm a straight girl


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Gantz has one of the best fanservices. Too bad I'm a straight girl


The covers are a bit extreme in most cases, but in the actual manga, the women are drawn very pretty, even when they're not naked or servicing Kurono


----------



## Nash (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, the art is generally excellent. I'm jealous. I have Rukia's drawing skills


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Gantz has one of the best fanservices. Too bad I'm a straight girl



lol yeah its just too bad 



Nomeru said:


> They do own.. they owned gantzers without the suits, give them a suit and they should be the best, besides oka.
> 
> I'm wondering where they've gone, they just disappeared.  Guess they got tired of fighting and went to do something else.



they all died is what happened to them, lol

izumi + kurono + nishi = they all died (except the two who are now on tokyo team)


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Kay, caught up 

Lol, Izumi. He was badass, too bad they killed him off.

I don't really miss Kurono that much, sure, Kato is alittle dull, but it's not all that bad IMO.

Oka = Win.


----------



## Penance (Mar 17, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I want back Kurono damn it.



Bring his brother back first...


----------



## Hodor (Mar 17, 2008)

It is too bad about Izumi, I doubt anyone will bother bringing him back.  He was an interesting character, but he was an asshole, and I don't think anyone in tokyo will bring him back.  





Penance said:


> Bring his brother back first...



(for the record, I think you ment that as a joke but with the internet its hard to tell).
Since Akira is not known to gantz, he cant be brought back.  I think that's better this way.  Being able to revive someone really took something away from the series, so they do need to have a limit.


You know though, I remembered something just now I was thinking about.  When kurono is revived, would he be back in the game again with his memories returned, or will he be as he was when he died?  As much as I like him, if he's not in the missions, there isnt much use for him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> You know though, I remembered something just now I was thinking about.  When kurono is revived, would he be back in the game again with his memories returned, or will he be as he was when he died?  As much as I like him, if he's not in the missions, there isnt much use for him.



He could always grab onto one of his teammate when they teleport like the Vampires did.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

when kurno died his memories had already returned but he would be revived as he was right before he left the game probably, that was the last data gantz has stored on him. but he wont be revived since its phase 2 and katou is the main character now


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> It is too bad about Izumi, I doubt anyone will bother bringing him back.  He was an interesting character, but he was an *asshole*, and I don't think anyone in tokyo will bring him back.



Same can be said about Nishi and look who's in the manga  
Tokyo Team needs strong players and I think they should have realized now, that it's not really about whom you like, but whom you need for the play. They'd be fools if they wouldn't revive him  
But it doesn't matter. I doubt anyone of them will get a 100 points in this arc


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

well if its all about winning they need to revive the sniper guy from buddha arc. give that mfer a gantz suit and a super gun and holy shit, he'd be unstoppable. he was killing 90%+ of aliens and he even did good against that super hindu goddess for a long time WITHOUT EVEN A SUIT (and it was his very first time "playing" too)

btw lushie about your sig - do you really think thats what n ishi wants, to leave? he seems the kind to want the super weapon and stay playing, remember he blew up the cat when he wasnt in the game because he got addicted to killing


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't do the sig. I lack creativity 

I made an 'Which Gantz character test' on some weird website and just copied the result 

But I agree, Nishi became a psychotic mofo, no freedom for him


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Lushie said:


> I made an 'Which Gantz character test' on some weird website and just copied the result


orly? can u link me


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a moment...posted it on a german board, have to find the link 

edit: Ta-dah!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks, now I'll take a test hm


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 17, 2008)

Why the team fail save Inaba the guy is a pice of shit and they got better people to save first.


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

uh why Nishi? I don't like this guy xD



well not bad..


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Ha, I beat you in clear thinking, compassion, selfishness, and pride


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

uh noo... that is cheat xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

Your Score: "Host Samurai", VAMPYou scored 77 Clear thinking, 35 Compassion, 59 Selfishness, and 61 Pride!

You honestly don't give a shit about anything but yourself. If anyone messes with you, you're going to massacre them. (NOTE: "Host Samurai" is in the top right of this picture.) 

My test tracked 4 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

 You scored higher than 55% on Clear thinking 

 You scored higher than 11% on Compassion 

 You scored higher than 66% on Selfishness 

 You scored higher than 66% on Pride


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Host Samurai  He's the only character I would have accepted as a result, next to Nishi that is


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2008)

Your Score: Shion Izumi
You scored 83 Clear thinking, 46 Compassion, 51 Selfishness, and 50 Pride!

You're a smart guy, but you're kind of a psychopath. You use your wits and strength only for yourself. You massacred over 20 innocent people because a little black ball told you it needed souls! Your motto: Fuck everybody.
My test tracked 4 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 83% on Clear thinking

You scored higher than 41% on Compassion

You scored higher than 53% on Selfishness

You scored higher than 62% on Pride


Wow, I'm a big jerk.


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 17, 2008)

I got Reika. I like Reika a lot though 

You scored 63 Clear thinking, 67 Compassion, 37 Selfishness, and 23 Pride!

You're pretty intelligent, and a lot of your team members are willing to follow you into battle. You don't think about yourself as much as some people; instead, you worry about the group. 


As for the whole Kato versus Kei issue. I love both characters very much tbh. I think Kei is one of the best heroes I've seen, he grew so much from the initial self-involved person. Kato has always been very noble, when he died in the buddha arc I felt quite sad.

I hope Kei isn't absent from the rest of the manga as well, but I like Kato and I think given some time he'll be developed as much as Kei was.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 17, 2008)

"Host Samurai", VAMP

You scored 53 Clear thinking, 14 Compassion, 81 Selfishness, and 87 Pride!

You honestly don't give a shit about anything but yourself. If anyone messes with you, you're going to massacre them. (NOTE: "Host Samurai" is in the top right of this picture.)


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

*You scored 35 Clear thinking, 9 Compassion, 84 Selfishness,  and 71 Pride!*


         No one matters. Not team mates, not the aliens. You're going to kill anyone and anything that stands in the way of your freedom. 






I would have preferred Izumi or Host Samurai, but this works.

Edit: Changed two I was unsure about, and got Host Sumurai, and managed to increase selfishness to 99% above what everyone else got.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 17, 2008)

Reika...I GOT REIKA?!!!!


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha 

----

I don't know why, but when I made the test, I scored 99% higher in every category compared to other people in my age group. I don't get it. I can't be that much of a jerk


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 17, 2008)

over 99% selfishness
wtf


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm starting to think something's wrong with the percentages thing.


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Heh, yeah. Otherwise, it would be pretty sad for us


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Heh, yeah. Otherwise, it would be pretty sad for us


Is the dog one of the choices for outcomes? Cause if it is, I'm going to try and get him, for the lulz


----------



## zaphood (Mar 17, 2008)

Man, I want that upgraded GANTZ suite from Chp269, looks well smexy... Gota love the Osaka team tbh.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Man, I want that upgraded GANTZ suite from Chp269, looks well smexy... Gota love the Osaka team tbh.


I hope the half-naked one doesn't die. He's win.


----------



## zaphood (Mar 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> I hope the half-naked one doesn't die. He's win.



I'd be happy with a new manga called GANTZ: Osaka team chroniKles


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Is the dog one of the choices for outcomes? Cause if it is, I'm going to try and get him, for the lulz



I might try to get HoiHoi 



zaphood said:


> Man, I want that upgraded GANTZ suite from Chp269, looks well smexy... Gota love the Osaka team tbh.



The whole Osaka Team is made of win. Tokyo should adopt their attitude 


edit: fuck, your sig is awesome


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

rofl @ zaphood's sig

welcome to NF


----------



## zaphood (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks =) Knew making that sig would be a better use of my time than working on my theseus.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 17, 2008)

nice sig thar, matey

I apparently am the "host samurai" vampire


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

So this thread is full of selfish assholes


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

That's the only way to stay alive


----------



## zaphood (Mar 17, 2008)

Ya think anyone on this thread would admit to being scored 'I am Kojima Tae' ?

not likely


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha, lol, now I can imagine it. Some of us probably scored Tae and just try to deceive us


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 17, 2008)

it's true, i am Tae


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

that test was awesomely worded lol sometimes it was tough to choose because all the options sounded cool


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2008)

omg i was on chap 130 2day now im on chap 240  this manga is immense!! nishi and katou are back and kei dieddddddddddd!


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> omg i was on chap 130 2day now im on chap 240  this manga is immense!! nishi and katou are back and kei dieddddddddddd!


I read it all in like 5 hours xD

It's a really easy read.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2008)

its amazing my all time #2 manga i think


----------



## zaphood (Mar 17, 2008)

No.2 ? tisk tisk, for shame =p

I think it's Hiroya's ability to make one actually give a shit about a character in a short period of time, even when you know the character is most likely gona get ripped into little bits in the next chapter, that makes this manga so good.

That and the old _ultra_ violence.

... was a bout to mention someone there, forgot your on chap 240. Go read up to 269 mate.


----------



## Penance (Mar 18, 2008)

Turns out I'm Host Vampire...

You scored higher than 18% on Clear thinking 

 You scored higher than 20% on Compassion 

 You scored higher than 83% on Selfishness 

 You scored higher than 86% on Pride


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Hm, when did we get the last chapter? Was it last week or the week before?!


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Hm, when did we get the last chapter? Was it last week or the week before?!


Last week. 269.


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

Oka


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

it would suck if oka was black


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> it would suck if oka was black



No. 

It would suck if Oka was someone we will know and Gantz is playing with our head.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

No No, it would suck if Oka had gold teeth.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> No.
> 
> It would suck if Oka was someone we will know and Gantz is playing with our head.


Kurono clone? 

Kishimoto had/was a clone after all.


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Kurono clone?
> 
> Kishimoto had/was a clone after all.



Yea I was thinking about something along those lines. 



			
				Lucifer said:
			
		

> No No, it would suck if Oka had gold teeth.



One piece eh?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> One piece eh?


wha.. who had gold teeth in one piece?


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

Everyone and their mama.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 18, 2008)

do you guys think oka will win the fight? i dont it seems too easy. probably katou and blonde vampire will have to do it for him


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> .



 

If only I had a rep for every time someone used that smile at me. 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> do you guys think oka will win the fight? i dont it seems too easy. probably katou and blonde vampire will have to do it for him



Oka looks bad ass and he has been in the game for the most and knows what he is doing. Though it's hard to say since the top dogs were taken out, George and his crew. 

But I hope Katou gets the 100 points so he can bring back Kurono or maybe Kishimoto.


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm torn..If Katou should get a 100 points, I wouldn't know what he should do. I would like Kurono to come back, but damn it, they need better weapons. Also, it's Katou's time to shine now (), Kurono won't be back for the next months (if he should ever be revived)


----------



## zaphood (Mar 18, 2008)

Kurono without suit + stick > Katou + uber weapon. 

Look at his track record. But really, the break from kurono will be good. When he actually does make his comeback it'll be epic... 

and one should listen to this music when it happens imo;

Album 2

I listened to it on repeat from about chap 150 on, heh.


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this 'Requiem for a dream'version the one from 'Requiem for a dream' (lol)? Or from another movie? I mean, there are like a dozen of versions going around 

I actually spent the day reading the old chaps (instead of writing my final thesis ) and was listening to Amy Winehouse. Lol. I read Kurono's death chapter again and was I actually singing and dancing in front of my computer  You guys should give it a try, if you miss Kei. I wasn't sad at all in that moment 

edit: zaphood, can I use your signature, please???


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i like the song and the sig is pretty funny haha
what if kurono's number 1 fan gets the 100 pt kill
id be shocked


----------



## zaphood (Mar 18, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Is this 'Requiem for a dream'version the one from 'Requiem for a dream' (lol)? Or from another movie? I mean, there are like a dozen of versions going around



There are like four versions on the sound track so no idea tbh.

@ Lushie: yea sure you can use it, i'll make you a decent one over the weekend if you want.


----------



## zaphood (Mar 18, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> yeah i like the song and the sig is pretty funny haha
> what if kurono's number 1 fan gets the 100 pt kill
> id be shocked



hah, I thought the Osaka team were gona have a feild day with her... oh well 

Shes pretty much stated that shes not going to bring kurono back though, hasn't she? under the grounds that shes not going to get any lov'in

opps, sorry for the double post


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you, zaphood X3


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder what the American Gantz team is like?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I wonder what the American Gantz team is like?





 Yes or No?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 18, 2008)

American Gantz team?

-Nuke them!!! 

Reika is probably still thinking about whether to bring Kurono back or not, so is Katou
By the end, Kurono will be brought back  but i still don't think it will happen right after this mission

Also, Nuri will beat the crap out of Oka  Sakurai will probably have a good part in defeating Nuri...


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

I wanna know more about the german Gantz


----------



## zaphood (Mar 18, 2008)

Yea, the Germans have that big ass GANTZ ball they're all worshiping don't they... wonder wat sort of haxs they used...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2008)

Hitler obviously made Gantz.


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Evilness has its origin in Germany...nothing new


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 18, 2008)

ch 265

kuwabara

holy fuck lol, thats one of the creepiest but stranegly awesome things I've seen in ages.


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually thought that was pretty sexy


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah the next step after going from tokyo to osaka is other nations, that journalist guy already teased us about it. especially germany with the huge black ball. they also need to explain where all these aliens come from and why the fuck they are invading?

my guess: gantz is humanity from the future, hence all the super technology and everything. i guess they warped back in time to when the aliens first started invading. 

the weird thing thoguh is how diff all the aliens are from each other, like they're not even from the same planets or civilizations? and only some of them even can communicate with people? i dunno we need moer alien data


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah the next step after going from tokyo to osaka is other nations, that journalist guy already teased us about it. especially germany with the huge black ball. they also need to explain where all these aliens come from and why the fuck they are invading?
> 
> *my guess: gantz is humanity from the future, hence all the super technology and everything. i guess they warped back in time to when the aliens first started invading. *
> 
> the weird thing thoguh is how diff all the aliens are from each other, like they're not even from the same planets or civilizations? and only some of them even can communicate with people? i dunno we need moer alien data



That's pretty much it for me. Every other explanation would be quite beyond me 


I'm having a really, I mean reeeeaaaallly bad feeling, that it will take us several months until we find those things out


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, Gantz himself isn't gonna talk, so it's likely that the truth will be known right about when they meet some team from Germany.

To tell the truth, this technical stuff really takes away the feeling of mysticism and eeriness which i felt when i first read Gantz


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

All I know is that trying to understand that technical stuff will give me some serious headache...


----------



## Felix (Mar 18, 2008)

5 bucks on how Oka is an Otaku or something like that. Huge suit to compensate for something


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

Lawl I'm hoping Oka is a woman. Manga needs a female bad arse.



mystictrunks said:


> I wonder what the American Gantz team is like?


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

Bwhaha lol......


....ewwwwww


----------



## zaphood (Mar 18, 2008)

Drunkeness, ignore, lawl.


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm kinda interested though


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't wait for the new chapter. >__<

Oka will kick some ass.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

oka will probably get his ass kicked. he lost his mecha, his floater, and his big gun. what he gonna do against an opp 10x stronger than the one he just beat? die


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, lol. Oka was hyped to a level of awesomeness, he must lose. Such hyped characters are destined to lose *coughitachicoughorochimarucough*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 20, 2008)

Oka doesnt stand a chance unless he has some sort of trump card, anyway i wana see Katou take down the 100 pointer i miss Kei!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

hopefully oka will hurt the 100 pter though, so katou and host samurai and kaze and sakurai can take it out. maybe reika too


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

It will be the whole Tokyo team I guess. Yes, even Reika


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2008)

Now they have no choice...


----------



## Kudou (Mar 20, 2008)

Katou will kill it eventually. Maybe we can get Kurono back sooner than expected.


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

Mark my words...Takeshi will play a significant role in defeating that fucker


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 20, 2008)

Lushie said:


> Mark my words...Takeshi will play a significant role in defeating that fucker



i have no arguments


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2008)

That'd be nice...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 20, 2008)

I am losing my head in anticipation...gantz without kurono is such a downer...dam...


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

Patience, mate, patience...Kurono has only been dead for 32 chapters


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 20, 2008)

Katou will steal one of those special guns and will sell it on ebay.

I can see Oka just simply beating up the beast using that fat suit of his/hers.


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

*Kyaaaaaaaaaaah*!

Just caught up to chapter 199...

And that guy ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sexxed an alien up


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *Kyaaaaaaaaaaah*!
> 
> Just caught up to chapter 199...
> 
> ...



I lol'd when that happened.


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

Sperm to save the world


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Mattaru @ read chapter 265 is one craziest of all time


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh shit..I thought that's what he meant


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

This is turning quite Ecchi. I like 

@Lucifer: The hype  

I'm really enjoying this, the female characters are cute and Kurono is a pretty decent unconventional protagonist.
The Muscle Rider is 

Right now its 212. Everyone's getting owned 


edit:  

I found a Hard Gay Raman Reference:



Added to Hard Gay's Wikipedia


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2008)

Host Vampire will do well to wear a Gantz suit next time...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 21, 2008)

lol hard gay looks weird.. in that page

btw he is not black


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahah Lucifer  

Errr...

Is the Osaka Gantz Team ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sexxing up the aliens...?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ kuwa yells "this better than human chicks" 

but I like kuwabara cuz he always mofo naked 

edit:

I found gantz ball in sweden :amazed :amazed :amazed



so gantz ball does existed


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHA!
NICE FIND 
The big one is based in Germany right? O_o 

Sorry to spam this whole thread with fanboyism...but this scan was simply, simply awesome...
Is there a coloured version of this anywhere?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

host samurai is the new izumi


----------



## Nash (Mar 21, 2008)

You can spam this thread as much as you want...as long as it's with Host Samurai panels 






Check  for a coloured page..maybe they have something there


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 21, 2008)

Host Samurai would have gotten owned like nothing if Izumi didnt have to face friggin hundreds of vampires before him 
point is, they're not comparable


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

host samurai = killed izumi and kurono


----------



## Nash (Mar 21, 2008)

Hm....give him a suit and it's Host Samurai >> Izumi, but without the suit...I don't know. Squiddy has a point with Izumi fighting tons of vampires before. And his idiotic girlfriend played a vital role in his death too...meh


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2008)

Kurono with a car battery and lamp > > > Dozens of vampires


----------



## Penance (Mar 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Kurono with a car battery and lamp > > > Dozens of vampires


=Truth...


----------



## Ziko (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, I know its been asked alot of times already... But I just finished the Gantz Anime, and I thought it was awesome, one of the best Ive ever seen..But then came the crappy sudden ENDING! So, well, here I am to pick up where the anime left off, so..Can someone please tell me what chapter I should start at?


----------



## Nash (Mar 21, 2008)

The Buddha mission was the last thing the anime and the manga had in common, so you should start with chapter 92. I think, I'm not really sure 
Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 21, 2008)

^ "The Kurono Alien" was the last arc in the anime.  It was when they had to kill Kurono, with the two serials and the series ended with Kurono outrunning the train.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes chap 92.


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

Gantz was a great read.

I'd give it a good 8.5/10.

Highly enjoyable, very ecchi and the concept is very sophisticated and pleasing. 
...X3 Gantz itself is funny.The 1337 talk really hits the spot


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2008)

Gantz would be a great MotM especially after I just completed it!

^______^ so no gantz this week?
next week then ._.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2008)

Gantz ain't that good...this recent ark ain't delivering much hmmm


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

damn gantz as manga of the month would be awesome

just imagine how much spam we could make in there lulz


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 23, 2008)

A Nishi Worshipping Thread would be made.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 23, 2008)

Needs moar boobies. Not alien boobies though.


----------



## Nash (Mar 23, 2008)

I just browsed  the nominations and Gantz does have a chance 

Manga of the month would be soooo awesome 



Graham Acre said:


> A Nishi Worshipping Thread would be made.



Hell yeah


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 24, 2008)

Rank the Konoha 12
VOTE!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 25, 2008)

I already voted. Damn it Eyeshell 21 is leading.


----------



## Nash (Mar 25, 2008)

I just voted...ES 21 and Gantz both have 17 votes now


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

Gantz is leading


----------



## Nash (Mar 25, 2008)

Kyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa X3


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 25, 2008)

Gantz is leading, but by 2 votes only

I gotta get more people to vote for it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 25, 2008)

i voted, gantz is ahead still BOOZ YAH GANTZ WILL BE THE MANGA OF APRIL !!!

we can all make nishi shrine, host samurai shrine, kaze shrine thrreads


----------



## Nash (Mar 25, 2008)

I just saw it X3

But the voting thread is still opened for 4 days  I even advertise it in my sig...I love Gantz that much


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 25, 2008)

i never even heard of gintama, i'm not worried about it winning lolz

eyeshield 21 is pretty popular though


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in the Gintama FC 

But I'm really worried about ES 21. It's a tough rival


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

i think fairy tail beat out fucking CLAYMORE last time somehow. all the good high quality stuff gets beat by faddish trendy mangas


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

Not this time, dear sir, not this time


----------



## fxu (Mar 26, 2008)

VOTE MOTHER FUCKERS, VOTEEEEEEEEE

DO I HAVE TO MAKE 50 DUPES?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

no, but it would be hilarious if you did


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

We're leading.. 4 votes ahead of ES 21..WE NEED MOAR


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 26, 2008)

look at the poll results now

dupes...? 
Now it'll get disqualified


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 26, 2008)

does anyone know when 270 is out?


----------



## fxu (Mar 26, 2008)

OH YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!

Whoever made dupes using my name .... Well played sir, but I hate you for life.

You got me banned for half a day ;_;


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

fxu said:


> OH YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whoever made dupes using my name .... Well played sir, but I hate you for life.
> 
> You got me banned for half a day ;_;




LMAO 

Oh man  who did it


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 26, 2008)

who got u banned


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

lol @ the dupes


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

fxu said:


> OH YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whoever made dupes using my name .... Well played sir, but I hate you for life.
> 
> You got me banned for half a day ;_;



Sorry man I had to do it


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 26, 2008)

is there a gantz fc if so could some give me a link


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I once saw one...but it wasn't active...that's why I didn't join


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 26, 2008)

we should make one


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

Here it is What do you think?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

wait so is gantz still winning or what? are those banned dupes going to get subtracted damnit


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

The 47 votes are already the ones without the dupes (). I tried to count them.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome i want to give the dupe person a prize for lulz. it doesnt matter though we win, take that ES21 fans hahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Nash (Mar 26, 2008)

The dupes are hilarious. The poll looks awesome with all the banned names  I made a screenshot to savor this view forevaaaaaaa


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow that's alot of banned names


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 27, 2008)

lol at banned names. Cool my name is there too.

I just recently started to read Gantz. I hope Gantz win this MotM.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea I just started reading it too but now i'm hooked just like TTGL


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 27, 2008)

My grandpa


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

what?????????????????????????


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

Lookie lookie at the poll...Squiddy's grandpa voted too


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

that's just awsome


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

we need to get lucifer unbanned lol


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya is banned too. We're missing 2 votes


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

that sucks cause E21 is catching up


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

We can do it, we can do it


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

Lawl @ dupe names.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 27, 2008)

H?bari Kyoya said:


> Lucifer was banned for 3 months
> 
> 
> yo I am back.. already voted



i'm speaking to the real Hibari on MSN


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh god...Gantz's gonna get disqualified


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 27, 2008)

Just voted for Gantz. And no I'm not a dupe.

OR AM I!?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 27, 2008)

Trying to get him permabanned?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

woa what's up with all the bannes


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone better vote.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

I really hope we don't get disqualified though, for real


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm, could it be these dupes are actually trying to get Gantz disqualified?
They're not making any effort to remain unnoticed after all.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

that could be the case...... but i don't think so


----------



## xtr3m3dude (Mar 27, 2008)

Kuwa rapes big alien's nose


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

apperently I have a stalker


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks i like how long u r name is


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

oh geez this is madness. another reasn lucifer being b& sux is we arent getting any SPOILERS??? even though its already thursday  i might go search for some


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

Gantz wins this one I WILL MAKE SURE!!!


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Hmm, could it be these dupes are actually trying to get Gantz disqualified?
> They're not making any effort to remain unnoticed after all.



I would think so. But on the other hand. I mean, come on, who should try to manipulate the vote? It's only a manga


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

that's true, but now I have a stalker And i'd like to know who it is


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

yea I just got done re-reading the part where tae dies *tear drop*


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

No Gantz this week. 

At least that's what I read on Mangahelpers


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

that sucks oh well, I'll just have to read something else


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys if Gantz wins MoftM then holler at me. I will make it as active as I did with Berserk.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope we win


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 27, 2008)

some guy spread some stories about Oka being Kurono's clone


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

I read it too...I was laughing my ass off


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> some guy spread some stories about Oka being Kurono's clone



Thats not a insane idea after all this manga even have Dragon balls to bring the dead back Oka can be Kurono evil clone control by Kishimoto the clone(remember she have a clone too).


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

no I don't think so but it is a silght possibility because stranger things have happened


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

The Oka = Kurono clone is BS. It's just too far-fetched. People would do anything to bring Kurono back


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think he'll be back


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

He might come back. But not as Oka Hachirou


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just want to see him and Tae together again (not into the whole coupling thing but they made a good couple)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

wtf no chapter?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ok well i predict oka dies when he fights the 100 pter and katou + host samurai + kaze + sakurai saves everyone


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

You forgot Takeshi


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> some guy spread some stories about Oka being Kurono's clone



Believe it or not, I had considered it...


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet Oka is one ugly mofo


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

vizardx54 said:


> I just want to see him and Tae together again (not into the whole coupling thing but they made a good couple)



No i belive Reika and Kurono is better he almost lost(or maybe he really lost) Tae because of Reika huge boobs is better this way.

Kurono is the Orochimaru from gantz.


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Kurono is the Orochimaru from gantz.



You mean Kurono will get humiliated again and again and again for the rest of the manga?


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Kurono is the Orochimaru from gantz.



Sorry to say, but that tilte goes to Nishi, methinks...


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

I mean he is imortal and he never really dies and yes in part Nishi is like oro too


----------



## Nash (Mar 27, 2008)

True that, true that. Nishi will outlive everyone


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

oka should look like L from death note imo


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2008)

soooo...oka gets the 100 points?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

a combo of L and kenpachi zaraki should suit oka's appearances


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm, I've a feeling Oka looks like a tall and very rugged fellow.


----------



## Nash (Mar 28, 2008)

Nerdy, with fat glasses...A total loser....that would be sweet


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 28, 2008)

Nash said:


> The Oka = Kurono clone is BS. It's just too far-fetched. People would do anything to bring Kurono back





Nash said:


> Nerdy, with fat glasses...A total loser....that would be sweet



exactly what i picture him as


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to agree


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2008)

Oka Hachirou, an Otaku?


----------



## Nash (Mar 28, 2008)

Most definitely


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 28, 2008)

i got a name change to support the cause


----------



## Nash (Mar 28, 2008)

Very good.  

You can never be too much of a Gantz fan....Gantz pek


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

its over we won. start thinking of threads


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its over we won. start thinking of threads



How BIG is Reika tits and Who got more meat Reika or kishimoto?


----------



## Nash (Mar 28, 2008)

----

I need someone with writing skills to create a Nishi worship thread that I can spam


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm gonna make thread(s) about Sakuraoka   She was so kick ass


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> I'm gonna make thread(s) about Sakuraoka   She was so kick ass


do you think she'll be back


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Guys...it's over. Gantz won. Only 5 more hours, then it's official.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ WOOT!!! gantz winning and pretty much won now lol s


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> I'm gonna make thread(s) about Sakuraoka   She was so kick ass



Who the fuck is that? The Tomb Raiden?


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's Lara Croft


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahhhh, the Lara Croft lookalike 

Loved it.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

Lara= Epic Win 


 Ah Kurono thats when i became your fan


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That scene was the reason I became a die-hard Gantz fan


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

I think i will made a tread about sex!

The best sex in Gantz was: Lara x Kurono, Tae X Kurono, Reika(fake) x Inaba, Osaka raper x alien, Kurono(dream) x kishimoto.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 29, 2008)

Is there a chapter out yet?


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, there won't be one this week


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 29, 2008)

What the hell man, there wasn't one last week either.


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

We should have gotten it this week, but the mangaka didn't meet the deadline...I think.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

Sakuraoka: So hot, so kickass


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Only 25 more minutes...then the poll is closed


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> We should have gotten it this week, but the mangaka didn't meet the deadline...I think.


to make up for it the new one better be kick-ass


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

One can only hope. Though I'm pretty much expecting some fucking conclusions. I'm tired of the current arc


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

it will atleast be 3 more chapters, i think...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 29, 2008)

I predict 20.


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

@ Squiddy
your kidding right?


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Shocking news...it's the last arc


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> Shocking news...it's the last arc


really??????????


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> @ Squiddy
> your kidding right?



wut

Of course not
1 chapter for the 100pointer to kill Oka and everyones reaction
1 chapter for them all to realize it's weakness and assemble
1+ chapter for them to finally beat the bastard down

Then on to the scoring... 

Last arc?


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> wut
> 
> Of course not
> 1 chapter for the 100pointer to kill Oka and everyones reaction
> ...



Fixed 



KuronoX54 said:


> really??????????



No


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, i hope Nishi still does something  1 arm didn't hold Jiraiya back, it won't hinder him


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

*IT'S OVER. WE FUCKING WON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

yup it's over a done deal and my former* stalker* helped out!


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

Hahahah it's me Kuronox54

finally GANTZ WINS, IT FUCKING RULES


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

lol wut


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

I was who made 40 dupe accs


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 29, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I predict 20.



Who is the cumtastic chick in your sig


----------



## Nash (Mar 29, 2008)

GaNTZeR said:


> I was who made 40 dupe accs



Lol....Let me tell ya that I fell in love with you pek


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

that is embarrassing... *blush*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 29, 2008)

Is that you kisame?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Who is the cumtastic chick in your sig



i concur with this person


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Who is the cumtastic chick in your sig



Mitsuka from DearS anime


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

GaNTZeR said:


> I was who made 40 dupe accs


oh so you used to be my stalker (I got a name change)


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> oh so you used to be my stalker (I got a name change)



 so I thought...

wateva I created random name acc >_>

oh I get it.. are you scared of stalker


----------



## Emery (Mar 29, 2008)

In the near future... I predict this:


Kato:  GantZ, Bring back Kei!
GantZ: Okie dokie
*Gantz brings back Kishimoto -- the wrong Kei*
Kato:  @#$%^$^#!??˙??∑?∂˙????


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 29, 2008)

GaNTZeR said:


> so I thought...
> 
> wateva I created random name acc >_>
> 
> oh I get it.. are you scared of stalker


not rly just thought it was funny


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

so will we get new chappter in 1 or 2 weeks then


----------



## Nash (Mar 30, 2008)

2 weeks I guess. I don't think Weekly Young Jump has enough space to place the missing chap in its next issue


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nash said:


> 2 weeks I guess. I don't think Weekly Young Jump has enough space to place the missing chap in its next issue


that would suck


----------



## E (Mar 30, 2008)

so i herd gantz won 



still sad about there being no new chapter though


----------



## Nash (Mar 30, 2008)

We can only hope that the next chapter will be even better and that we may be lucky enough to get some extra pages.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 30, 2008)

yea I said that before, this chapter better make up the the long wait


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

i am pretty sure it will, and thats probably the reason it wasnt finished in time, because he was working so hard on it


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 30, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i am pretty sure it will, and thats probably the reason it wasnt finished in time, because he was working so hard on it


Let's hope so


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 30, 2008)

I call making all the Character ranking threads.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 31, 2008)

A delay in the new chapter?

I see Oku is back to his old ways.


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)

*0270 - "Returned Hero"*

I steal Oka Hiroya's sketches! wootz

jk..


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Amuro (Mar 31, 2008)

Wtf is Kei pulling out it's ass?


----------



## Nash (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank god that it's only a fanart


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, that would be one hell of a plot twist if he actually came out of an alien's ass.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 31, 2008)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kurono is back!

And he even got 700 points, a badass armor and 100 points weapon!


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, where the hell are those images from?


----------



## Nash (Mar 31, 2008)

From kuronoisdead-dealwithit.com


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 31, 2008)

Nash said:


> From kuronoisdead-dealwithit.com



lol

It's not like he is going to stay dead for long anyway.


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Well, that would be one hell of a plot twist if he actually came out of an alien's ass.



O_o...



Kitty Litter said:


> lol, where the hell are those images from?



post

>_>


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> lol
> 
> It's not like he is going to stay dead for long anyway.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2008)

lol if that's real, best plot twist ever.


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2008)

hmm, it would hilarious if that were real,

oka,


----------



## Nash (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you guys really want Oka to be Kurono?


----------



## Penance (Mar 31, 2008)

Idk...That'd be kind of awesome...


----------



## Nash (Mar 31, 2008)

But it would be so......random....I don't know


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2008)

it would be wrong and it would make no sense


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)

Nash said:


> Do you guys really want Oka to be Kurono?



yes absolutely!

I believe that Oka is Kurono's clone


----------



## Nash (Mar 31, 2008)

I see. You apparently read that weird Oka = Kurono clone theory, eh?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea Oka could just be another "copy" of Kurono.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 31, 2008)

That would be awesome

even better if he was also a vamp


----------



## Champloon (Mar 31, 2008)

oka being kuruno? im kinda against that since it would kinda kill the point of him being revived


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 1, 2008)

how would oka being kurono even remotely make sense though? it just doesnt unless there is gonna be some huge gantz ball power up plot twist


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe kei is on the all stars gantz team
oka will soon be there
ahah


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 1, 2008)

oh lawds... not you people too


----------



## KuronoX54 (Apr 1, 2008)

that would suck


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 1, 2008)

Why not after all Kishimoto have a clone isn't? So i think Gantz made 2 clones the day Kurono and Kishimoto die so they could take there place and Kurono clone was called to go to Gantz to fight and he won 7 times the game after change his name.


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2008)

But....the Kishimoto in the Gantz game was a clone because her real body didn't die. Kurono's body was dead...his freaking head got chopped off....it was the real Kurono in the   game. So *if* the shit with the Kurono clone turns out to be true, than the clone had to be created on a different occasion, and not when both, Katou and Kei died.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 1, 2008)

also there's no way enough time passed for kurono to become oka and get that kind of a rep with osaka team and win 7 times... impossible


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2008)

The Kurono-tards are just too much in denial to accept such simple logic


----------



## KuronoX54 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nash said:


> The Kurono-tards are just too much in denial to accept such simple logic


yup, I agree


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 1, 2008)

Man what do you want from me Izumi die, Kurono die, Nishi got pwned in 2 pages and i never really like Katou not only that but the Ozaka team was wipe out so i just got Kurono clone to like now.


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol...don't get me wrong. I really like Kurono. But I want him to come back in a more dramatic way...like Katou struggling for his life, getting 100 points, then he's torn between reviving Kurono or freeing himself and living a normal life...but brings Kurono back. Him being Oka would just be too easy


----------



## KuronoX54 (Apr 1, 2008)

everyone can agree on atleast one thing Kuwabara = win


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2008)

lol yeah, that's true...though...he got most oh his limbs chopped off >_> 
But that also applies to Nishi...so I'd better shut up


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh Yes he is alive but Izumi or kurono is better than him even Nishi is better the only good thing this guy ever made was raping the alien but even i could have done that.


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2008)

But he raped it with style


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 2, 2008)

izumi and kurono are dead because they got too big for their britches. host samurai was bored and was like fuck u two bam they dead now thanks to mr blondey vamp. 

nishi and katou are still rockin' though and kickin ass


----------



## Nash (Apr 2, 2008)

And we all know that Nishi will be the last man standing 




When will the sub-forum be opened? I want to spam the threads


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 2, 2008)

well, you have to understand Katou must have his moments to shine too 
He hasn't done all that much so far anyway (since his revival, i mean), even Nishi did something: he made Nuri evolve into this stage, which is probably his final 
What has Katou done so far? killed some minor aliens, that's it 
He is having his time to shine right there and now, and then more drama will ensue as he must choose whether to bring Kurono (or maybe even someone else) back or to be freed.

And yes, Kuwabara is fucking () win


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 2, 2008)

Gantz is the manga of the month of April!

Chidori Tutuorial

Goo support Gantz in there!


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 3, 2008)

xi0 said:
			
		

> *Gantz is returning in Issue 19, which goes on sale April 10th.*



that is great news!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

cool so next week, thats good news indeed better than 2 weeks away


----------



## Penance (Apr 4, 2008)

So awesome...


----------



## Nash (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah but we already waited a week. So it's still two weeks of wait


----------



## Champloon (Apr 4, 2008)

damnit this wait is killing me 
i jst keep wondering about how many points you need to get the gantz uber suit...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 18, 2008)

When is the next chapter?


----------



## Nash (Apr 18, 2008)

24th


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2008)

not that bad. i can survive till that time.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like our month is almost over already


----------



## Nash (Apr 26, 2008)

I should have spammed more than I already did 

And I never made that thread that I wanted to write


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> I should have spammed more than I already did
> 
> And I never made that thread that I wanted to write



quickly then!


----------



## Nash (Apr 26, 2008)

I c whut you did thar


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 26, 2008)

this was a good month of gantz mania

i cant believe we got so many votes for it lol even w/out the dupes


----------



## Nash (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah...winning without the dupes was weird xD


I wish I'd be able to reach 700 posts before the month is over...someone make a new thread asap


----------



## Nash (May 2, 2008)

It's officially over now....Gantz's been moved to the archives


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 2, 2008)

Buggery 

There was so much more potential


----------



## Penance (May 2, 2008)

Indeed......


----------



## Nash (May 2, 2008)

Well...we only have to wait 6 more months 

Until then....we have to spam this thread


----------



## zaphood (May 2, 2008)

damn damn, GANTZ should have a perm sub forum.

anyway...


----------



## Nash (May 2, 2008)

Why did JoJo's Bizarre Adventure get that flashy emblem in the subforum's title and Gantz didn't? That's rather fishy


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 2, 2008)

Zaphood, the stuff you've made is just overwhelming win


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

We're back here again 


Awaiting the next chapter release. We've been denied Loli. I demand more Kuwabara.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 2, 2008)

do u guys think nuri alien will slaughter oka? i dont know, do you think oka has any secret moves he didnt use yet, like maybe he'll self-destruct to try to blow nuri up with him


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

Oka has Mexican Pride. The Right Arm of the Devil, stylo thing. Or have we all exhausted the Chad jokes 


If Nuri Alien slaughters Oka, then it's going to b the buddha arc all over again. Everyone's dead


----------



## Rezolve (May 3, 2008)

Hmm Buddah arc again...it was good the first time around but a second one wouldn't be as good.


----------



## Nash (May 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> We've been denied Loli.



Well..you guys already got a lot of fanservice..it was time that the girls get some hot dude 


I really hope Oka has some trump card...and if it should end like the Buddha arc, he should go out with a bang and take whole Osaka with him


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2008)

Has 271 scan come out yet?

I've been a lil busy sorry guys.


----------



## Nash (May 3, 2008)

Yeah...it's on MangaShare


----------



## Fran (May 3, 2008)

It's on Link removed

@Nash: Chad


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 5, 2008)

I was kind of hoping it was the granny from the bird mission 

Anyway, Nuri rapes Oka, hard
Get ready, girls


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2008)

I wanna see the new chapter, I really really do


----------



## Nash (May 5, 2008)

When did we get the last chapter? I can't remember it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 6, 2008)

Nash said:


> When did we get the last chapter? I can't remember it



April 26th


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 6, 2008)

back again


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2008)

new chapter next week right?


----------



## Lord Jure (May 7, 2008)

Next chapter comes on May 15th if I remember correctly... yeah, that's next week.


----------



## SENTINEL (May 8, 2008)

almost done with the coloring. X3


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 10, 2008)

hey guys isn't there a new chapter this week?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 10, 2008)

Apparently not 

Don't know why though, guess Golden Week has something to do with it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 10, 2008)

hmm next week then


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2008)

Ugh.  How fucking long is Hiroya going to drag out this fight?


----------



## Nash (May 11, 2008)

I don't know...it's so fucking annoying


----------



## Rivayir (May 11, 2008)

The Nuri fight is longer than every FF final boss battle with his annoying 347823782398 transformations. Seriously, I am okay with hard to beat enemies, but this is really getting ridiculous.


----------



## atom (May 11, 2008)

lmao. That spoiler is so fake. The fight obviously will end next chapter.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 11, 2008)

this fight needs to end soon ang gantz needs something big to happen


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

i'm just waiting to see *HOW* this fight will end. We all know it must end sooner or later.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 12, 2008)

Nurarihyon = Naraku............


----------



## zaphood (May 12, 2008)

Nash - as much as I really do appreciate the spoilers, and will be personally looking at them. *USE A SPOILER TAG*

that aside... > insert golden week/ lack of gantz moan-age here< ... lazy B*stards.


----------



## Nash (May 12, 2008)

Done...lol


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

those pics are awesome...I am really intrigued by the sphere-ish bullets...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 12, 2008)

I hope to God that those spheres don't transform into little babies.


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2008)

fucking hell gantz


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 12, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I hope to God that those spheres don't transform into little babies.


god, that would suck


----------



## vegitabo (May 12, 2008)

omg, when would that thing die. I think now the sphere are going to take over people's bodies... sigh...


----------



## Nash (May 13, 2008)

Right now...I would even be satisfied with Inaba (yes...Inaaaaba ) defeating Nuri..or what's left of him


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 13, 2008)

wow those spheres are pretty out there. its also interesting that the "real" oka wears a totally regular gantz suit. he doesnt totally look like chad from bleach anymore, a little more manly and angular i guess. he seems cool, but of course why would nuri die from getting cut in half, he's already been fucking vaporized repeatedly. seriously how will he EVER die at this rate. i am guessing the fact those spheres negate everyone's suits means the only one who can kill nuri and end the mission wont use a suit at all.... hint hint, its the vampire


----------



## Rivayir (May 13, 2008)

Nuri is spreading his AIDS around?


----------



## Athrum (May 13, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I hope to God that those spheres don't transform into little babies.



Me too, that transformation power is starting to get on my nerves, he looks like Boo from DBZ...


----------



## Nash (May 13, 2008)

The stage is now set for Host Samurai...but I wonder, how will the vampires abilities be helpful for Nuri's defeat? ?


----------



## zaphood (May 13, 2008)

Think the only thing that can save team Tokyo is if Kishimoto took over the manga and pulled out some sasuke level PNJ.

*nuri is about to finnish them all of when - he drops dead from some unknown aliment*

 Team Tokyo win due to nuri's congenital heart defect. wooo.

na, there screwed. new characters plz. Show the Irish Gantz team =)))


----------



## Rivayir (May 13, 2008)

Nash said:


> The stage is now set for Host Samurai...but I wonder, how will the vampires abilities be helpful for Nuri's defeat? ?



I can totally see him KS'ing Nuri and get the 100 points.


----------



## Kubisa (May 13, 2008)

Fuck.

HOST SAMURAI PLZ COME SAVE THE DAY



That's the only way out of this (I hope ).


----------



## Penance (May 13, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I can totally see him KS'ing Nuri and get the 100 points.



I wonder what he'd do with those points...


----------



## Athrum (May 13, 2008)

zaphood said:


> na, there screwed. new characters plz. Show the Irish Gantz team =)))





hehehe they would probably drink themselves silly before any aliens came out xD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 13, 2008)

I am more interested in seeing the German team...they seem to be advertised as BEASTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaphood (May 13, 2008)

Penance said:


> I wonder what he'd do with those points...





Lastier said:


> I can totally see him KS'ing Nuri and get the 100 points.



would be nice to have Kurono back. Mecha Kurono 50ft tall with lasers. pew pew.

that'd even things up.


----------



## Ashiya (May 14, 2008)

Now we get the spheres. Nuri doesn't ever go down...for more than a minute  And perhaps the host vampire may indeed make his move.


----------



## Gutsu (May 14, 2008)

A bit off topic but it looks like the manga-ka of Gantz did a character design for Soul Caliber 4: 

Can't seem to find an image though...


----------



## Nash (May 14, 2008)

Ta-dah ^^





I'm so bored >_>


----------



## zaphood (May 14, 2008)

TBH, i'd rather see some completely shit Gantz team atm (other than Tokyo), comic relief would be good, been uber serious for how many chapters now... 271 approx.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2008)

Time for Sakurai to save the day.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2008)

yeah maybe little cherry can do something. but the big telepath dude couldnt really do anything? so i doubt it. i'm pretty sure the vamp will be the key to winning, and yeah that would be ironic for him to have 100 pts


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2008)

Sakata had already his organs aged...

Sakurai can probably actually hold Nuri down for a few seconds


----------



## fxu (May 17, 2008)

*Gantz 272 by Binktopia*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ U PWNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love how you have most of my favorite mangas all in your sig...pos reps are in order.

EDIT: What the f***!?!?!?!?!?!? 

I understand that Oka realizes that he can't beat Nura but how does he expect this mission to end if he doesn't kill the 100-pointer.

Correct me if I am wrong but the only ones left from Oka's team is Oka and the hot chick w/ the short hair...

what a hopeless situation...or it just looks it...


----------



## Nash (May 17, 2008)

Hm..nice chapter 

Oka sure is an arse...but how exactly can he leave the scene if the area is limited?! I hope he's planning something 

Poor Takeshi...I hope we'll see a Kato-Cherry-Kaze-combo with HS delivering the final blow. This arc needs to end


----------



## Mat?icha (May 17, 2008)

awesome chapter. quiet unexpected action. solid. enjoyed it very much.#
 wait for 2 weeks


----------



## Rokudaime (May 17, 2008)

Dont look so good for those Gantzer.

and how many transformation that Nuri have although the sphere tricks is kinda neat.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 17, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ U PWNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love how you have most of my favorite mangas all in your sig...pos reps are in order.
> 
> ...



Those 2 useless girls and the 3-timer who fucked the alien (no arms, no legs though) are alive too  Then there is the newb.
And didn't they say the first of those 3 3-timers was barely alive too? Nah, he's probably dead

I don't get it, is Takeshi bleeding? 
Kaze is going apeshit on mr. Nuri then...


----------



## fxu (May 17, 2008)

Oka is a little pussy.

Leaving the fight mid-way


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 17, 2008)

Nash said:


> Hm..nice chapter
> 
> Oka sure is an arse...but how exactly can he leave the scene if the area is limited?! I hope he's planning something



He's gotta be. My guess is that he wants to make the Tokyo team think they're on their own so they go all out. At the very least they'll divert Nuri's attention for a while, allowing Oka to make preparations for a sneak attack, or something.

I hope.


----------



## Yoburi (May 17, 2008)

Nash said:


> Hm..nice chapter
> 
> Oka sure is an arse...but how exactly can he leave the scene if the area is limited?! I hope he's planning something
> 
> Poor Takeshi...I hope we'll see a Kato-Cherry-Kaze-combo with HS delivering the final blow. This arc needs to end



No, not at all he is smart after he left the scene did you see what happend how can anyone kill that Nuri he is almost a Majin Boo from DBZ he just don't die.

But if Kato kills him we got Kurono back atlest.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 17, 2008)

For the last time, Kurono won't be back


----------



## Supa Swag (May 17, 2008)

What it will it end?!!!


----------



## Nash (May 17, 2008)

Well, honestly, I don't think anyone will get the 100 points...I smell some PnJ coming our way D:


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

fxu said:


> Oka is a little pussy.
> 
> Leaving the fight mid-way



^^^^ my thoughts exactly. 

I wonder if the host samurai even has a chance of winning...he is the only super strong character left...



Squiddy Avenger said:


> Those 2 useless girls and the 3-timer who fucked the alien (no arms, no legs though) are alive too  Then there is the newb.
> And didn't they say the first of those 3 3-timers was barely alive too? Nah, he's probably dead



^^^ I remember the 2 useless girls...forgot about them

But I thought the sex-addict died...or maybe I jumped to conclusions.

Oh yeah, and the newb but he is barely hanging on.


----------



## Nash (May 17, 2008)

^Kuwabara is alive...he's only missing his legs and arms...he doesn't need them...as long as he has his dick he'll pwn anyone 

/fangirl


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 17, 2008)

^^^ I see...

if he somehow survives this mission...he is gonna try to feel up Reika...better not (she is Kurono's girl).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

well oka looked pretty awesome with the sword and regular suit. yeah it seems blonde vampire will take the  lead next chapter, maybe if all the others combine their efforts, especially kaze's muscles, sakurai's brain, and katou's heart, lol


----------



## Midus (May 18, 2008)

Am I the only one that just wants this mission to end? Dragging on too much IMO. Plus, I've started liking what goes on outside of Gantz more than what goes on inside of it lately for some reason.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

well it has to be shown that a 100 pt alien is incredibly powerful i guess

also a bunch of fodders needed to die


----------



## kunaitoe (May 18, 2008)

I think they're just setting Nuri up to be one of those "hey look how amazingly powerful this single type of whatever is to beat...oh once we beat it we get a massive power up and trample them without effort now!"

I think that will be the set up for the biiiiiiig stuff to come in Gantz


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 18, 2008)

maybe, once we find out how the hell oka got that crazy big suit, and that mecha warrior thing


----------



## E (May 19, 2008)

i swear, they're just adding more and more shit to nuri 

overkill, me thinks


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2008)

This manga needs more normal sex i miss the old days when Kurono ask girls to suck him...

And Nuri is broke now the bastard is imortal it's not fun this way.


----------



## Nash (May 19, 2008)

Manga needs more Host Samurai action...if you catch my drift


----------



## E (May 19, 2008)

host samurai will be the one to get the 100 points


----------



## Yoburi (May 20, 2008)

host samurai don't have his finger anymore that means he can't use 100% of his skill now there's no way he can kill Majin Boo... i mean Nuri now he almost die fighting some ugly aliens you guys overestimate him and Nishi, Yes they are cool but only Kurono and Izumi have the balls and the power to kill Nuri because Oka is just a bich that lacks courage and Kato lacks power and the others are just noobs and Nishi/Host can't fight this guy now. (Host die if Nuri look at him he don't have his suit)


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 20, 2008)

I think host will get it done.  (plus the *real *Rika's in my sig)


----------



## Yoburi (May 20, 2008)

This Rika is the one that inspired Reika!?

Well Host is a noob at this game like or not even Inaba knows more than him about Gantz and there's no way a sword can kill Nuri so i guess only the luck ones will survive this time.


----------



## Nash (May 20, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> host samurai don't have his finger anymore that means he can't use 100% of his skill now there's no way he can kill Majin Boo... i mean Nuri now he almost die fighting some ugly aliens you guys overestimate him and Nishi, Yes they are cool but only Kurono and Izumi have the balls and the power to kill Nuri because Oka is just a bich that lacks courage and Kato lacks power and the others are just noobs and Nishi/Host can't fight this guy now. (Host die if Nuri look at him he don't have his suit)



  OMG, are you saying Host Samurai will lose because he lacks one fucking finger?! 

Oh and although I said Oka is an arse...his decision to leave (whether it's because he sees no chance in winning or because of a back-up plan) was wise. That's exactly the reason he was able to clear the game 7 times. He doesn't run around carelessly, trying to fight an opponent he can't defeat. He's just street smart 


And only 9 more days till the next chapter, hooray :WOW


----------



## Athrum (May 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Those 2 useless girls and the 3-timer who fucked the alien (no arms, no legs though) are alive too  Then there is the newb.
> And didn't they say the first of those 3 3-timers was barely alive too? Nah, he's probably dead




Yeah they did say the Muroya "The Knob" is alive, he had a faint pulse, maybe when this is over both the teams will be merged into one.


----------



## Yoburi (May 20, 2008)

Nash said:


> OMG, are you saying Host Samurai will lose because he lacks one fucking finger?!
> 
> Oh and although I said Oka is an arse...his decision to leave (whether it's because he sees no chance in winning or because of a back-up plan) was wise. That's exactly the reason he was able to clear the game 7 times. He doesn't run around carelessly, trying to fight an opponent he can't defeat. He's just street smart
> 
> ...



To hold a sword firm you need all fingers don't you know that if you lose your thumb you can't even hold a sword anymore.

Yes yes Oka is smart to leave but when Kurono and Izumi fight the big vampire and even lost their suits did they run??? NO because real man don't run LOL and Oka doesn't plan to come back he is almost a Uchiha now.


----------



## Athrum (May 20, 2008)

Mmm i don't remeber seeing the 2 "slut" girld dying. Seems there are 5 members of Osaka team alive plus the old couple and the kid, also the Tokyo team only lost a member and 3 of them are badly hurt (4 with Takeshi)


----------



## Nash (May 20, 2008)

X-T said:


> Mmm i don't remeber seeing the 2 "slut" girld dying. Seems there are 5 members of Osaka team alive plus the old couple and the kid, also the Tokyo team only lost a member and 3 of them are badly hurt (4 with Takeshi)



I didn't pay much attention to them, but didn't they take Kuwabara? Since they weren't present when Osaka and Tokyo reunited, they should be somewhere around, although the area is diminishing..so I see them dead pretty soon.



Yoburi said:


> To hold a sword firm you need all fingers don't you know that if you lose your thumb you can't even hold a sword anymore.
> 
> Yes yes Oka is smart to leave but when Kurono and Izumi fight the big vampire and even lost their suits did they run??? NO because real man don't run LOL and Oka doesn't plan to come back he is almost a Uchiha now.



But Hosty only lost his forefinger, and..has a second hand lol. Besides, I don't think Hosty will use a katana to kill Nuri. We still don't know what other abilities the vampires have.

And come on, an Oka - Uchiha comparison is just...duh. The area is limited...he just can't leave like that. 
Kurono and Izumi fought in Phase 1. We have Phase 2 now - Catastrophe. The rules changed as well as the mind set of the Gantzer. Or at least it should change after the mission. Phase 2 is on a whole new fighting level.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 20, 2008)

I don't know why more Gantz fans aren't pissed. I mean Kenpachi beats a espada with 2 hands and we still don't hear the end of it. But Gantz has fucking Majinn Buu and we have not a peep...


----------



## Nash (May 20, 2008)

I guess because Gantz hasn't disappointed until the current arc. Bleach on the other hand...


----------



## deathgod (May 20, 2008)

It's the blood and boobs. Were not pissed because Gantz gives us those two things to make up for any shortcomings. I personally don't mind this arc that much. Kidda wishing it would end already. But I guess it's dragging on to show just how powerful the new enemies will be


----------



## Yoburi (May 20, 2008)

Nash said:


> I didn't pay much attention to them, but didn't they take Kuwabara? Since they weren't present when Osaka and Tokyo reunited, they should be somewhere around, although the area is diminishing..so I see them dead pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if Host got more than a Katana then fine but Nuri is kinda hard to kill so i don't have much hope.

And when Oka run i just think about Itachi maybe the comparison is really duh but he sure run like a Uchiha and this Phase 2 doen't change the basic rule until Nuri dies nobody leaves thats all... whole new level that shit don't work for me this Majin Boo is broke and Nuri doen't desarve 100 points he desarve 1000 points and cake!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah maybe little cherry can do something. but the big telepath dude couldnt really do anything?



Remember what happened the last time he was about to get raped? Exactly


----------



## Athrum (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, makes you wonder why this fight is on a whole different level, and why did the Tokyo team get called to help the Osaka team, even they think this monsters are over the top....  it's just so weird


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 21, 2008)

well it seems obvious why gantz sent two teams on this mission. because osaka team wasnt enough. thats why oka had to fail, otherwise tokyo team would've not been necessary at all. now it's probably up to some kinda combo effort between kaze, sakurai, host samurai, and possibly katou and/or oka (again). i dont think anyone else can help at all at this point except as cannon fodder distractions. p.s. nishi better live


----------



## Nash (May 21, 2008)

OMG..I totally forgot about Nishi-kun pek

He better be alive and have a purpose in the next mission


----------



## Rivayir (May 21, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> host samurai don't have his finger anymore that means he can't use 100% of his skill now there's no way he can kill Majin Boo... i mean Nuri now he almost die fighting some ugly aliens you guys overestimate him and Nishi, Yes they are cool but only Kurono and Izumi have the balls and the power to kill Nuri because Oka is just a bich that lacks courage and Kato lacks power and the others are just noobs and Nishi/Host can't fight this guy now. (Host die if Nuri look at him he don't have his suit)



Host Samurai's gonna use the trap gun, throw his cigarette into Nuri's face and walks away while Nuri explodes in the background.

100 points get!


----------



## Yoburi (May 21, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Host Samurai's gonna use the trap gun, throw his cigarette into Nuri's face and walks away while Nuri explodes in the background.
> 
> 100 points get!



LOL and he got this gun from Kurono


----------



## Wuzzman (May 21, 2008)

their better be a 10 chapter long orgy after this ark...


----------



## Nash (May 21, 2008)

Hell yeah 


Though...I'm probably the only one who wants to see a Yaoi orgy


----------



## Yoburi (May 21, 2008)

^Oh Yeah so they need to revive Tomb Raiden and Kishimoto then...


----------



## Nash (May 21, 2008)

Nonono...I think HS, Nishi and Oka is just fine 

And Kuwabara...if you're into cripples


----------



## Yoburi (May 21, 2008)

^What are you insane i don't want Sausage in this party!


----------



## Nash (May 21, 2008)

I'm a girl, I naturally tend to like Yaoi more than Yuri  

Though I wouldn't mind some Kato/Anzu or Reika with, eh, dunno, sex scenes  
Kato deserves to get laid. It's about damn time


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> I'm a girl, I naturally tend to like Yaoi more than Yuri
> 
> Though I wouldn't mind some Kato/Anzu or Reika with, eh, dunno, sex scenes
> Kato deserves to get laid. It's about damn time


so true !!!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 22, 2008)

yeah katou is being tempted by that hot young MILF, she's trying to seduce him and remove his pure heroism lol


----------



## Rokudaime (May 22, 2008)

I guess the entire are dedicated for those vampire gantzer to show-off.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 22, 2008)

The vampire won't be able to do much, not by himself at least...

And was i the only one to go "Wat" when Kaze had trouble beating that huge guy? He pulverized a guy made of freaking rock, and he barely beat that giant...


----------



## zaphood (May 22, 2008)

nash is a girl... biggest shocker this week.

ontopic: respect for Oka went up 100 fold this chapter. exhibiting fine 'art of run' skills.


----------



## Nash (May 22, 2008)

zaphood said:


> nash is a girl... biggest shocker this week.



lol 

I'm sooo tempted to sig this xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

its only a matter of time until nash gets banned for zoophiliac + golden showers


----------



## ~L~ (May 23, 2008)

I lol at the guy who needed to fcuk every thing with a hole seriously


----------



## zaphood (May 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its only a matter of time until nash gets banned for zoophiliac + golden showers



rainbow shower* hahaha, might edit hoi hoi on the receiving end of the pony....

Anywayz, had enuf of nuri now, time to move on. only way team Tokyo can win now is if he dies of some congenital hart disease.


----------



## Yoburi (May 23, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I lol at the guy who needed to fcuk every thing with a hole seriously



Yes but i can respect him.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait for international teams to show up.

The Osaka team was a breath of fresh air from the greek tragedies of the Tokyo team.


----------



## Nash (May 24, 2008)

And I can't wait for spoilers to show up 

I'm getting grumpy


----------



## Athrum (May 24, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I can't wait for international teams to show up.
> 
> The Osaka team was a breath of fresh air from the greek tragedies of the Tokyo team.




Yeah im also hoping that. Well if it happens i bet we'll see the American and German team


----------



## Batman (May 25, 2008)

Nash said:


> And I can't wait for spoilers to show up
> 
> I'm getting grumpy



 I am too!!! I went back and read my favorite parts last week.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

we get spoilers really early for gantz. like sundays evens ometims

but monday more likely


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 25, 2008)

wtf is with this mangaka...it seems like this chapter never comes out on a consistent basis...

the wait kills it...

at least with other mangas we know what to expect like it'll be out pretty much everyweek but we are always guessing...

I heard that this mangaka might be having some health problems...not sure about that...

if that's case, then it's ok

but if the mangaka is just being a bum...that's just not cool...not cool at all...


----------



## MuNaZ (May 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> wtf is with this mangaka...it seems like this chapter never comes out on a consistent basis...
> 
> the wait kills it...
> 
> ...



hxh is much worst


----------



## Mishudo (May 26, 2008)

So yeh,I just read every chapter.
So awesome.
And I dont understand the spoilers?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow kaze is still ferocious even without a working suit. there must be more to the chapter than just him attacking though 




the manga comes out BIWEEKLY, once per TWO weeks. its very consistent actually, except for golden week.


----------



## Athrum (May 26, 2008)

Actually Kaze suit is working, at the end of 272 there isnt any liquid coming out of the suit and in that spoiler you can see that his shoulder has those weird "veins" from the power-up suit.


----------



## Mishudo (May 26, 2008)

Oh hm.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im assuming Nuri attacks takeshi or kills him or something.
Bah poor Kaze.
Kickass attack though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 why would only kaze's suit still work after getting hit by those spheres?


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



PnJ saved his suit. >_>
Yes, even Gantz has it. <_<

Oh, and the last line of the chapter is "Next chapter: Finally, even Kaze also...!?"
That probably means, defeated Kaze is defeated  
It seems every remaining Gantzer gets his own chapter to "shine". 274 will probably be Cherry's turn and 275 Host Samurai's. In 276-277, meh, anything could happen, but I still say that Oka comes back. 278/279 should be the end of the fight, whether the Gantzers will be alive after that, is rather questionable.

Bah...I want this fight to end


----------



## Midus (May 27, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oh hm.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Takeshi is hit at the end of 272 and bleeding.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why would only kaze's suit still work after getting hit by those spheres?



Guess he wasn't hit. Cherry's suit isn't leaking from 272 either.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to know why Sakurai can't do some of his crazy shit and make the aliens heart or brain stop working.


----------



## Cochise (May 27, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why Sakurai can't do some of his crazy shit and make the aliens heart or brain stop working.



I'm just guessing that it's easier to do it on smaller aliens since their organs are easier to find, it wouldn't work on the bosses anyways.


----------



## Yoburi (May 27, 2008)

Maybe Nuri is going to win after all.


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

Nuri becomes the new main character...hell yeah


----------



## Ashiya (May 27, 2008)

Nash said:


> Nuri becomes the new main character...hell yeah



Nuri already is the main new character with a main character shield.


----------



## zaphood (May 27, 2008)

Nuri wins, everybody dies.

Chap 274: "final chapter, nuri ftw"

I'm looking forward to the Tokyo team getting culled a bit more. toooooo much dead weight atm.

They need some more vamps =)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

most of the vamps did not seem all that strong...the only one who performed to expectation was Host Samurai. 

I mean come on...Izumi took out almost everyone with the exception of Host Samurai...and Kurono did not fare too bad either...the dude had nothing (no suit, no sword, no gun) but high-powered lamps/lanterns...


----------



## zaphood (May 27, 2008)

Kurono's brother would be a good choice.

newayz. generally speaking vamps > remaining tokyo team.

host could solo them all.


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Nuri already is the main new character with a main character shield.



Nooooooo 

I fucken hate Nuri 
He used to be a likeable character, but he's too fucken invincible. Do not want 

Yes, yes, more vamps please 

edit: Yeah, Host is pretty much the exception.


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

Am i the only one who doesn't like the idea of the vampires?


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

Apparently 

What don't you like about them?


----------



## Rivayir (May 27, 2008)

X-T said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't like the idea of the vampires?



Yes, I also don't like the idea of Host Samurai not getting involved in this fight. 

Imagine if they finally defeat Nuri within the next 47982529 chapters and Gantz won't give the character that delivered the final blow to him those 100 points, because he did something wrong.


----------



## Sin (May 27, 2008)

X-T said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't like the idea of the vampires?


Vampires, no matter in what, are awesome.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 27, 2008)

X-T said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't like the idea of the vampires?



I was really "" when i saw them, i thought the aliens would be enough.


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, at first i thought they would be the major enemy in the manga, they were given such a high spotlight, and then they were all wiped out except for 2...besides even though this may sound weird since the manga is about a guy in a ball getting dead people to fight aliens, vampires just dont seem to fit in there..


----------



## Mishudo (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaze better not die 




Oh takeshi got hit? I must've missed that part.
Well,I hope it isnt like the Buddha arc,and everyone's super dandy then alla sudden everyone dies xD;;
Cept one person,and Hoi Hoi,hawr hawr.


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

That makes me think...where the fuck did Hoi Hoi go?! 

I swear, if he's dead I'm gonna quit reading the manga 

He better be alive..I wanna know how Gantz ends


----------



## Mishudo (May 27, 2008)

Hoi Hoi committed suicide cause his beloved Izumi died.

Lawl I never realized it but what happened to Rice? 
in the lamey anime he gets smashy smashed by buddhas but in manga it's just like

KuronoH NOES,ALL ALOOOOONE!?!!
no dog 

But even so,if a animal SOMEHOW gets 100 points,how are they gonna claim what they wantzors? 

Gantz parrot ftw.


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

We'll soon find out how the animals pick from the 100pts menu. I bet Oka just left to find Hoi Hoi, his secret weapon 

Yeah, in the manga, Rice just vanished. His death in the anime was so sad


----------



## Yoburi (May 27, 2008)

I don't have much hope for Kaze, he is now fodder in the face of Nuri, the Ozaka team is also the filler team after all the noobs are alive but them... only the rape guy and Anzo save the day there.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

maybe all the japs will die and we'll focus on german team or american team


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2008)

what chapter was the time skip again? and what chapter are we on now? Xd

i stopped reading after part1


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> maybe all the japs will die and we'll focus on german team or american team



Maybe the Japanese team will be the targets of the german or American team.


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

Muk said:


> what chapter was the time skip again? and what chapter are we on now? Xd
> 
> i stopped reading after part1



There was no time skip.


----------



## zaphood (May 28, 2008)

Nash said:


> That makes me think...where the fuck did Hoi Hoi go?!
> 
> I swear, if he's dead I'm gonna quit reading the manga
> 
> He better be alive..I wanna know how Gantz ends


I have it on good authority that Hoi Hoi is living in south america in order to avoid war crimes tribunals connected with the holocost and MOSAD assassins. (see sig)



Mishudo said:


> Hoi Hoi committed suicide cause his beloved Izumi died.


no, see above comment. Hoi Hoi was the only chatacter in Gantz to realise that Izumi was by far the most kick ass person around, so in order to increase its chances of survival it stuck close to him. smart. + hoi hoi was wearing his suite. also smart. 



Nash said:


> We'll soon find out how the animals pick from the 100pts menu. I bet Oka just left to find Hoi Hoi, his secret weapon
> 
> Yeah, in the manga, Rice just vanished. His death in the anime was so sad



@nash: I believe there was once a thread that outlined how Hoi Hoi would choose option number 4 once he reached 100pts...

I'd pay someone much moneys to do a chapter 274 'panda power - nuri's pwnt'

Hoi Hoi > oka > Rice.

*fights urge to repost certain hoi hoi pics that resulted in ban... may loose... wonders wether Vervex (mod) checks this thread at all...*


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

Hoi Hoi is probably dead, since the Hunt Area is diminishing, and she doesnt know about that. probably her head exploded already


----------



## zaphood (May 28, 2008)

Nash said:


> lol zaphood..you know what? I think your Hoi Hoi thread is still in the Manga of the Month archives



ya know what, you're right . And I assume theres some sort of double jeopardy rule used by the mods. ie: can't get banned for the same post twice... not gona risk it tho


----------



## Nybarius (May 28, 2008)

Yay spoilers!  

Ongoing questions: where's Host Samurai in all this? and Sado?


----------



## Nash (May 28, 2008)

zaphood said:


> ya know what, you're right . And I assume theres some sort of double jeopardy rule used by the mods. ie: can't get banned for the same post twice... not gona risk it tho



I will risk it  The next time I'm drunk 


274: I root for a Host-Oka-Hoi Hoi-combo. Even Nuri can't take that much win


----------



## Ashiya (May 28, 2008)

Kaze looks like ironman there.


----------



## Nash (May 28, 2008)

He looks so damn awesome..I'm totally fangirling right now


----------



## Cochise (May 28, 2008)

Hoi Hoi is going to clear this mission with a 100 points atleast.


----------



## Nybarius (May 28, 2008)

If Hoi Hoi chooses to revive Butter-Dog we'll have a super-team going.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 28, 2008)

holy shit. i hope that cover is a spoiler and thats what kaze will look like after this mission


----------



## Rivayir (May 29, 2008)

I call Indiana Jones Kato for next chapters cover.


----------



## Nash (May 29, 2008)

I just read the raw. Awesome chapter, nice gore 

Kaze's a freakin beast X3


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> I just read the raw. Awesome chapter, nice gore
> 
> Kaze's a freakin beast X3



WHY NO LINK


----------



## Rivayir (May 29, 2008)

58 MB? Did you make a movie out of the raw?


----------



## Nash (May 29, 2008)

Lol sorry >_<

But it's worth it xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow what an intense and violent chapter. that nuri really is a sick mfer messing with a toddler like that. thank god kaze beat the shit out of it. unfortunatley it doesnt seem close to being dead


----------



## Wuzzman (May 29, 2008)

Gantz went from a tier 2 seinen manga to a tier 3 senin manga in 5 chapters! Gantz say hello to deadman wonderland while your there.


----------



## Mishudo (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Crap,Kaze went batshit xD
Just shows not to mess with Takeshi,can't imagine what'd happen if Takeshi actually did die.
Also,if they kill this 100 pointer,what does that show about oka? I call Katou having inner strength and will to kill 100 pointer


----------



## Rivayir (May 30, 2008)

Nash said:


> Lol sorry >_<
> 
> But it's worth it xD



It's okay, don't worry. >:

So, the 1 chapter of glory for Kaze is over. 

Still no Host Samurai makes me sad.


----------



## E (May 30, 2008)

i miss host samurai 

creepy chapter by the way



hanging intestines...


----------



## Lord Jure (May 30, 2008)

Chapter 273:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Muscle Rider... I see him dead in next few chapters. Kid too. No way they live.

The were some really disturbing scenes in this charpters... though I got used to that in Gantz.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 30, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Chapter 273:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



i really hope muscle rider survives or if he dies takashi revives him lol, you never kno takashi might go sick again and own.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 30, 2008)

Sick fucking chapter, but i like it


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2008)

If this punch fails Gantz is officially too predictable.

I dunno...man I know killing Kurono was to bring a sense of danger to the series, but noone in the Osaka or whatever team comes close to filling the gap he left.  It's just not been enjoyable since then.  maaybe too much fighting is what's doing it, how long has this fight been going?


----------



## Mishudo (May 30, 2008)

Shoot,if Kaze dies I'll be pissed,this isnt naruto when people can time to shine then die >_>
And was the scenes really that bad? I dunno if it's bad but I didnt get grossed out,maybe I used to it now and realize it's just fake I guess.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and the fact we had to dissect pigs this week D:



But kickass rage.


----------



## Nash (May 30, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> If this punch fails Gantz is officially too predictable.
> 
> I dunno...man I know killing Kurono was to bring a sense of danger to the series, but noone in the Osaka or whatever team comes close to filling the gap he left.  It's just not been enjoyable since then.  maaybe too much fighting is what's doing it, how long has this fight been going?



Over a year D:

I hope the fight ends in 5 chapters or so. Next 3 chapters for Kaze, Cherry, Kato to shine, the remaining two are reserved for Hosty (and maybe Oka). And then...Nuri should be dead. Or Oku fucks up and kills off everyone >_<

I doubt Kaze'll die. He's too awesome. Inaba is the only one who deserves to die 

I really liked the gore this time. I was eating some McDonalds stuff while I was reading the chap. I had a really nice meal xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 31, 2008)

Nash said:


> Next 3 chapters for Kaze, Cherry, Kato to shine, the remaining two are reserved for Hosty (and maybe Oka). And then...Nuri should be dead. Or Oku fucks up and kills off everyone >_<
> 
> I doubt Kaze'll die. He's too awesome. Inaba is the only one who deserves to die



i agree. i thought it was kinda lame to have one chapter focus on just kaze attacking, but whatever.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 31, 2008)

God dammit, this fight needs to end.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 31, 2008)

At this point I don't care who dies, I just want it to be over, this fight is draging on *way* too long.


----------



## Nash (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, same here. Oku should just kill off everyone. Yes..even Nishi..and Hosty..and Oka 
Ok ok...everyone...except for Nishi, Hosty and Oka pek


----------



## Sin (May 31, 2008)

It probably wouldn't seem as long if the chapters were released frequently but this whole "Oh I'll release it when I'm bored enough to draw" thing is killing.


----------



## Kefka (May 31, 2008)

Why didn't they use the Y-Gun when it was down? -.- This arc needs to end already.


----------



## Nash (May 31, 2008)

That's what's driving me insane. Why not the Y-Gun, goddammit?!  
But then the arc would have ended earlier and..oh well...no money for Oku


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 31, 2008)

i hope this fight continues for another year and a half 

just imagine how crazy that would be though, if like for another 60 chapters nuri was continuously re-evolving and stuff, and various gantz teams from over the world came to osaka to fight him. or he went to them, either way


----------



## Sin (May 31, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i hope this fight continues for another year and a half
> 
> just imagine how crazy that would be though, if like for another 60 chapters nuri was continuously re-evolving and stuff, and various gantz teams from over the world came to osaka to fight him. or he went to them, either way


That would be acceptable, but not like this D:

They've been staying in the same spot for like 10 chapters. I get that it's a 100 pointer that could instantly get one of their friends back, but still, either kill it, or give up.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> That would be acceptable, but not like this D:
> 
> They've been staying in the same spot for like 10 chapters. I get that it's a 100 pointer that could instantly get one of their friends back, but still, either kill it, or give up.


I totally agree I mean come on now stop the fight already!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow @ This fight taking so long. Next chapters going to end up being Kaze getting sonned after he thinks he won. After that Cherry will get two chapters with him going harder then he or Sakata ever did before. After that the lame duo(Reika and Inaba) will get raped. Then Host will show up and mess it up, then get sonned. Then Katou will realize he has a fucking Y-Gun and just send it to Jupiter or wherever it sends aliens.


----------



## Nash (Jun 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Wow @ This fight taking so long. Next chapters going to end up being Kaze getting sonned after he thinks he won. After that Cherry will get two chapters with him going harder then he or Sakata ever did before. After that the lame duo(Reika and Inaba) will get raped. Then Host will show up and mess it up, then get sonned. Then Katou will realize he has a fucking Y-Gun and just send it to Jupiter or wherever it sends aliens.



Yuzp, I agree. Though I thinslk Host will pla y a bigger role than one might think..but I have no fuckan idea  wht will happen to him..and then..Katou comes withh the Y-Gun.

And sohrtly before the team gets transferred  back, Inaba dies 

And Chiaki or whatever her name is dies too. I dun like her at all. Pls,  Oku, make my wish com true :3


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

My two favorite characters have to be Kei Kurono and Masaru Katou.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

my two favorite characters are probably host samurai and nishi. oka is kewl too , so is the shorty alien. and kaze rules


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Those are all great characters too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

I like most of team Tokyo's main members with my top two being Cherry and Kaze.

Host and Sakata are also pretty good as well.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

i would like cherry a lot if his powers weer acutlaly able to do anything, and they didnt like damage all his organs and everything whenever he tries them


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i would like cherry a lot if his powers weer acutlaly able to do anything, and they didnt like damage all his organs and everything whenever he tries them



Well it's not like Cherry doesn't have awhile until his organs get hard and hell even when they are hard you can still use your powers(everything Sakata's done)


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Isn't that because he is using too much power which why he is hurting his organs?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 4, 2008)

According to Sataka even if he uses little power his organs will degenerate in time


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 4, 2008)

If Nuri dies because of this Y-Gun i stop reading Gantz after all Nuri receive the fire of 100-points weapons, the Full-power of the Oka special suit and even semen from the Ozaka raper, So how the Y-Gun that can be use by anyone in Gantz even Inaba can be so overpower then whats the point of asking weapons or new suits if you have the best weapon for free.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

I have an idea. Everyone gets beat on and ripped apart, then Inaba uses his Y-Gun with his eyes closed, crying like a bitch made ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and wins.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 4, 2008)

^See why Gantz is broke if Y-Gun defeat Nuri I can't read a manga where Inaba Crying like a bich wins the game.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

well... maybe all that other stuff weakened nuri up so y-gun can work on him? but i dont think it'll end like that


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

Wait how many points does Inaba have?


----------



## Nash (Jun 4, 2008)

10pts


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

So if Sataka dies, can't someone used their 100 points when they get to 100 to revive  Sataka?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 4, 2008)

I miss Kuwabara


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

I miss him too.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 4, 2008)

I miss Izumi.

Izumi is a pretty cool guy, eh paints himself as a ^ (use bro) and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

He was cool since he killed three of the four vampire leaders by himself.


----------



## Nash (Jun 4, 2008)

I miss Izumi too. Izumi x Hoi Hoi sure was hawt 

And I miss Kuwabara's cawk no Jutsu


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

Nash said:


> 10pts



The Y-gun takes off like two points right? 10+98=108

Inaba will have enough points to revive someone(random slut)and still have enough left over to cry about.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

It seems like Kei Kishimoto will never be revived?


----------



## Nash (Jun 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The Y-gun takes off like two points right? 10+98=108
> 
> Inaba will have enough points to revive someone(random slut)and still have enough left over to cry about.



Ahh..I'm desperately looking for the chap where it states that you don't get the full points if you use the Y-Gun. Do you know it by any chance? 

But yeah, in Inaba's case, it doesn't even matter. He'd get more than 100pts. But seriously, he doesn't deserve them. What did he do in this mission? No wait, did he actually do anything useful in any mission? No. If it's Inaba who ends up getting 100pts, and not someone who actually deserves them (i.e. Katou, Cherry, etc.), I'd be really pissed and would lose my respect for Oku


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

But he still doing great for an ordinary Joe though.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 5, 2008)

lol inaba has no limbs, he's not getting any points. how can he fire any type of a gun without limbs

host samurai better come back next chapter. if next chapter is all about cherry vs nuri.... i'll get PO'd. this can't become like "each character gets 1 chap to fight the monster" that would be retarded


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree, HS will strike final blow and he is going to slay nuri.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 5, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It seems like Kei Kishimoto will never be revived?



We already have enough pairs of useless boobs in the series.


----------



## Nash (Jun 5, 2008)

Bwahaha..I totally forgot that Inaba has no limbs..awwww, poor Inaba, no 100pts for ya 

I expect Host's great entrance in the next 2 chapters. Cherry will def. get his own chap.
The best thing that could happen would be...Nishi using the Y-Gun and getting 100pts.
Right in yer face, Nishi-haters


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 5, 2008)

I think after this form of Nuri is defeated, he will turn in every enemy that appeared so far in Gantz and the team has to defeat them all over again. That would be stretching in it's finest and most evil form.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 5, 2008)

Or Oka comes back with a mothership.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 5, 2008)

Nash said:


> Ahh..I'm desperately looking for the chap where it states that you don't get the full points if you use the Y-Gun. Do you know it by any chance?


It's at the end of the first mission. 

Also Inaba will pull the trigger with his dick.


----------



## zaphood (Jun 5, 2008)

am I the only one that wants Kurono back?

The osaka team and oka were pretty entertaining. HS is kick ass, but I honestly don´t give a shit if they all die next chap and we start over.

Maybe an entire gantz team made up of animals, for one chap.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lastier said:


> We already have enough pairs of useless boobs in the series.


my feelings exactly


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 5, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> It seems like Kei Kishimoto will never be revived?



I doubt, but I think she will be.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2008)

so i went on a part 2 marathon and are they still on the same day izumi died ...

wow that's kinda pathetic

and i viturally flew through the chapters cause none of them were able to capture izumi's leadership feeling


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 5, 2008)

I swear Gantz is starting to get depressing


----------



## Nash (Jun 5, 2008)

^Yup 

In the past, I was hardly able to survive the wait between the chapters...now it's just: 'new chap's out?' Reads. Leaves. 

I hope it gets better after this arc.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nash said:


> ^Yup
> 
> In the past, I was hardly able to survive the wait between the chapters...now it's just: 'new chap's out?' Reads. Leaves.
> 
> I hope it gets better after this arc.


That's sad that's same thing I do


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 6, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I swear Gantz is starting to get depressing



It's getting so depressing, even the characters leave the fighting scene. => See Oka >:


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 6, 2008)

i think the author probably is starting to realize this fight is dragging... i mean there are several people who are in the process of DYING so nuri really needs to get destroyed pretty quickly


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

i mean all the gore and stuff looks neat, but the characters right now are horrible 

the only dude is maybe the baby and muscle rider that make the show look cool

everyone else is like crap

and izumi's friend is like "zomg i am gona try it with guts and feeling alone and miraculously achieve victory"

then the next moment "zomg you are t3h ownage you must save us all oh great one who got 700 points"

for gods sake get killed already


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 6, 2008)

lol izumi's friend, you mean katou? he is the new protagonist of the story. he wont die. he's been saving everyone so far, and bravely fighting! he did his best against nuri, but clearly it wasnt nearly enough. it's probably going to have to be a team effort. maybe you could say there is a lesson from this arc, that trying to go it all by yourself and being egotistical gets you to fail, but if you team up you can do it? perhaps some kind of a moral like that


----------



## zaphood (Jun 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol izumi's friend, you mean katou? he is the new protagonist of the story.* he wont die.* he's been saving everyone so far, and bravely fighting! he did his best against nuri, but clearly it wasnt nearly enough. it's probably going to have to be a team effort. maybe you could say there is a lesson from this arc, that trying to go it all by yourself and being egotistical gets you to fail, but if you team up you can do it? perhaps some kind of a moral like that



I think you see the problem right here


----------



## Nash (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't wait for the next mission. Seeing Hosty in the Gantz suit will make me verrrry happy 

Yes, I just posted something completely irrelevant, but I need to increase my post count >___>


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 7, 2008)

when does the next chapter come out?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2008)

we'll get spoilers by sunday/monday most likely. i predict kaze survives nuri's new transformation, probably by a combo attack from sakurai + katou + reika, and then host samurai shows up at the end looking awesome


----------



## Nash (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we'll get spoiler pics in the next 2-3 days. Last week, we even got 2 pics on Sunday 

I can't wait for another 'Hohoho' from Nuri. Oh joy!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> so i went on a part 2 marathon and are they still on the same day izumi died ...
> 
> wow that's kinda pathetic
> 
> and i viturally flew through the chapters cause none of them were able to capture izumi's leadership feeling



Izumi and Kurono didn't die on the same day


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2008)

izumi and kurono dying wasnt that crazy. kuruno's vamp bro getting killed off panel by host samurai was what was fucking insane. i mean he seemed like a totally important future villian or something. ah well. i just hope nuri doesnt do too much damage to kaze, we cant lose another good char


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 8, 2008)

yep, i think that over time this manga has kinda calmed down though. but early on it was true unpredicitable brutality with really nothing spared for reader feelings of attachments, it was almost disorienting by a certain point


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 does kaze die ?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KAZE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MUSCLE RIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




100 pointer is srs buzzines!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well at least its not just kaze fighting, reika sakurai and katou all shot their laser beams off too. so yeah like nash said i think its vampire/oka time, and nuri has to die soon. after all, the title asked "can no human win" well maybe a VAMPIRE can win hehee


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 8, 2008)

Muk said:


> i mean all the gore and stuff looks neat, but the characters right now are horrible
> 
> the only dude is maybe the baby and muscle rider that make the show look cool
> 
> ...



Maybe thats true Kato is making this manga a pure crap he's not like Kurono that use to make the story and the fight a fun thing to see and Oka was a big joke the only way to make things right is pting Kurono back the manga lost his soul.

Edit: Oh Fuck you Nuri i dont even need to read the spoiler to know whats going to happend


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

It's getting a bit repetitive


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, fuck, that looks kickass


----------



## Emery (Jun 8, 2008)

So, what's the chapter count on the Nuri fight so far?  Going on 17, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2008)

I was right. Time for Sakurai to show Nuri what's up for one chapter.


----------



## Emery (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope Sakurai lifts a steamroller and drops it on Nuri.

I just want it to die.  I don't care how anymore.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 8, 2008)

will this happen every time they fight a 100 pointer? 
I mean, usually the level of the enemy increases as the manga goes on, and it takes longer to kill it. that's what's happening with Gantz, I don't dare imagine how long it'll take to kill the next final boss


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

Well my favorite character is Katou then it Kurono and then it Nishi. Also if Nishi dies again he can still be brought back to life again right?


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 9, 2008)

A 100 pointer can't be worth that trouble. I'd rather kill a bunch of medicore aliens than fight this monster. I understand why Oka left. It's just to dangerous and the risk is to high even with his upgraded weapons and suit.

I have to admit Nuri's new form looks badass, even though I predict 2 more transformations before he finally gets defeated.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

well lastier, they dont have a choice? its not like they can just avoid the 100 pter and somehow get points from killing all the shit aliens... they need to kill everything to end the mission


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 9, 2008)

The main character is usually responsible for these kind of things. To bad the main character is currently not available and there is no such thing as a main character shield in this manga to protect him anyway. >:


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2008)

Why won't this thing die die die

We need Guts with a Gantz suit and the Armor of the Berserker


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 9, 2008)

What I dont understand is what Oka thought when he left.
There's no time limit,so it's not like he can just sit there and wait.
Obviously,he thinks somehow the tokyo team can beat Nuri,or he just doesnt give a shit xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaze better not die and the new form looks awesome ;O;


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 9, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Why won't this thing die die die
> 
> We need Guts with a Gantz suit and the Armor of the Berserker



Not even Gutts can defeat Nuri after all he is imortal when someone cut in half he return even more strong and more badass (sometimes he even get a set of boobs) this Nuri is broken what the hell the mangaka is thinking.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 9, 2008)

The end text gives more reason for Host Samurai to come and end this nightmare of an arc.


----------



## Nash (Jun 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well my favorite character is Katou then it Kurono and then it Nishi. Also if Nishi dies again he can still be brought back to life again right?



Yeah, probably. Though I think we shouldn't even worry about Nishi dying (well, at least not anytime soon). Oku decided to bring him back. So he still has a purpose in the manga and since he didn't do much since Phase 2 started (besides being awesome teehee) we'll see much more of him. He'll def. survive this arc. That lil scratch won't kill him 



mmzrmx said:


> The end text gives more reason for Host Samurai to come and end this nightmare of an arc.



I know. Isn't it awesome?! 274 isn't even out and I already can't wait for 275


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

nishi has to keep living, he has all gantz secrets in his brain


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFS WILL THIS FUCKIN 100 POINTER JUST FUCK OFF!!


AND WTFF KAZE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

nuri is the best villian so far

ok not really

that belongs to shorty alien , and the hindu goddess of mercy with 6 arms.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree that the hindu goddess of mercy with 6 arms named Kannon was great since she killed so many of the hunters including the current main character who is Katou.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 10, 2008)

> apparently the text only says Kaze is defeated and then change his shape.



Kaze is turning a Nuri on us?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Hopefully Kaze will be alright.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2008)

He gonna die.

How the hell do you kill this 100pointer?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 10, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> He gonna die.
> 
> How the hell do you kill this 100pointer?



Y-Gun for the win?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Y-Gun for the win?



I guess that would work, they got to hit him first but yeah it could work


----------



## Nash (Jun 10, 2008)

Using the Y-Gun to finish Nuri off would be damn anticlimactic. But yeah...I do think they will use it, lol. But they will hold the gun in both hands ;D

But before that, Host will give Nuri a hard time :3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont know who i like more Nishi or Kaze =[


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 10, 2008)

how does kaze change his shape? what the hell does that mean. he survived but his shape is changed, like he gets shrunk or something? or maybe he loses limbs i dont know. host samurai has to show up next chapter, if not this is gonna become retarded


----------



## Nash (Jun 10, 2008)

Bad wording. They meant Nuri.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 10, 2008)

I call the dude with the glasses gonna find some other uber weapon and kill the 100 pointer 
I mean he almost did it before


----------



## Athrum (Jun 10, 2008)

If they couldn't hold the Tengu with the Y-Gun what makes you think it will work on Nuri?? lol


----------



## Bakatsu (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuck I survived Naruto filler, I survived the uchiha fight, but I think I won't make it for the Nuri fight


----------



## Nash (Jun 10, 2008)

If you survived Naruto Part II, you'll def. survive the next, dunno, 5 chaps of the Nuri fight. You just have to beliiieve. We can do it!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 10, 2008)

5 chapters lol no fucking way

it better not be 5 more of this bullshit

unless it gets really awesome all of a sudden

like vampire and oka action


----------



## zaphood (Jun 11, 2008)

and pandas ofc.

Just read the spoilers nash posted thar, it would seem
*Spoiler*: __ 



that if we are to take the last line of that spoiler 'something about asking if it's even possible for a _human_ to defeat nuri? vamps not be human...

bring out HS plz.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay, when using the acronym HS, do you mean Hijiri Sakuraoka, Hiroto Sakurai or Host Samurai?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm that cover art looks strange somehow. but at least he's back to putting barely clothed hot women on the cover haha, holding weapons. thats a good thing. sakurai crying, i guess takeshi is dead? well as long as kaze stays alive.


----------



## Nash (Jun 11, 2008)

I demand more naked men on the covers 

Because "HS" is confusing, I'll start calling Hosty by his real name - Teh Smex God


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 11, 2008)

the men's bodies show pretty well through those suits already i think. plus nuri is naked


----------



## Nash (Jun 11, 2008)

My love for Nuri's body died when he had a dick and a vag at the same time D:

I can't wait for 275. Seeing Teh Smex God, even when he's fully dressed, will make me so happy


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 11, 2008)

wearing a business attire is kind of HS's charm

he might look too similar to that one really tall homo way back in the tanaka and buddha arcs


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

Homo? You mean that model who had that stalker girl who look like the villain from the Ring movies?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 12, 2008)

lol exactly

she was really hot i thought, it made no sense for him to be scared

but he was a homo


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought it would end in this chapter

fuck

Anyway, again good job Oku


----------



## Somnus (Jun 12, 2008)

This will never end


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that's he's final form, it looks too badass to be fodder again.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy shit just how many forums does this guy have? I'm counting 12, he makes frieza look bad


----------



## Nash (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok...so I just read it..and I'm sorry..as much as I love Kaze, this was a freakin filler chap. Nothing happened. The only good things: Nuri looks so damn badass and we finally had a team fight (lol). Enough with this BS...bringt out Teh Smex God


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2008)

This isn't funny anymore. This arc is dragging way too long.


----------



## E (Jun 12, 2008)

lol this is getting ridiculous 

but this form looks badass

host samurai will need a badass looking victim


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol exactly
> 
> she was really hot i thought, it made no sense for him to be scared
> 
> but he was a homo



But that why he left the modeling firm because he wanted to be with him which means he not homo, right?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 13, 2008)

so... like... this goo comes and takes over Kaze? 

I think Majin Buu is going to sue someone


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

Like everyone keeps saying...this chapter was boring...

man we need Kurono and/or Host Samurai. Those 2 are my 2 favorite characters.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the human Gantzers are going to take this. . .


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2008)

Man why can't that alien just die already, it's getting annoying.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 13, 2008)

hoooooooooooooly fuck. this alien guy is really awesome. he just wont die. and with each defeat he just keeps coming out in an even cooler form. this form is soooooooooooooo cool. i wonder whose turn is now to fight him.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 13, 2008)

What do yu think guys does it end next chapter?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 13, 2008)

not a chance. an arc like this should last longer. where the hell else we will get an interesting arc like this. plus, 100pointer shuldnt be done so quickly. some more people might die as well.
i feel like nash(700point guy) will return.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

i was impressed by kaze's moves, he kept fighting and smashing all the aliens over and over no matter how many there were. and everyone admires him now. and we got a cute pic of him hanging with takeshi, his buddy. that was cool. yeah i agree this is probably nurari's final transofmration, he looks incredibly insane. and its definitely time for blondey vamp guy to show up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2008)

when they started shooting and backing him up it was the best Gantz moment for me... 




THEY FINALLY DID SOMETHING ...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

yes . i cant tell, is that reika with them, or that osaka MILF who <3's katou?


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 13, 2008)

i wonder if everyone will die on this mission and the series ends.


----------



## Nash (Jun 13, 2008)

It's Anzu, the milf. Reika is with Takeshi.

At this point, I don't even care if everyone dies. Then we could switch to the German Gantzers' POV


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 13, 2008)

Hahaha that would be a nice change. GERMAN GANTZERS WOO


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

well it looks like one more will perish, according to the preview text. probably not kaze, after all of this. and obviously not katou either. hopefully its some useless ho, like reika or anzu the milf  

lol girls get shat on in this manga


----------



## Batman (Jun 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> when they started shooting and backing him up it was the best Gantz moment for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rightfully so.


----------



## Nash (Jun 13, 2008)

Inaba is more of a useless ho than Reika and Anzu


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

inaba paid a price for it already thank god


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 13, 2008)

Seriously, will Nuri ever die?

This is like his eight form.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

even the characters are like "THIS WILL NEVER END". i think the author is trying to convey a sense of just how horrible a 100 pointer alien really is.... and there is a feeling of falling into a dark pit or something that you cant escape


----------



## Adachi (Jun 14, 2008)

It just doesn't fuckng end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 14, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> hoooooooooooooly fuck. this alien guy is really awesome. he just wont die. and with each defeat he just keeps coming out in an even cooler form. this form is soooooooooooooo cool. i wonder whose turn is now to fight him.



Cherry, all that junk about evolution and super-humans has gotten me hyped for him. Plus he actually has something to go home to so he should be willing to go all out.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 15, 2008)

What if his weakness was actually peace and love?


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, no.  Don't joke...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 15, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What if his weakness was actually peace and love?


That would be terrible I'd stop reading


----------



## Nash (Jun 15, 2008)

Kuwabara already tried it with love...it didn't work


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 15, 2008)

no Kuwabara tried making love that's different


----------



## Nash (Jun 15, 2008)

lol...

OH SHI- if love is his weakness, there's only one who can beat him..bring out Hoi Hoi! He's lots of lurv to give 

My cracktheory gets closer to turning out to be true :3


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 15, 2008)

hoi hoi for the win he'll get the 100 points


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 15, 2008)

Srsly this mission is dragging on way to long. I thought this chapter they were going to be transported back after Kaze owned the alien. But no it just transforms again if it keeps evolving its gonna get really boring.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 15, 2008)

But it was kinda obvious it wouldnt end with Kaze.
I mean really,you'd think it'd be some epci ending or something,not that Kaze's fighting was badass,but still.

*Will soon get disproved using something the Y-Gun or something*


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder who will die and who will get the 100 points as well. Also how did the dog in the first three missions die again since I can't remember what killed it anymore?


----------



## Nash (Jun 15, 2008)

I think he died off-screen in the Buddha mission.

Tbh, although I thought we'd see a lot of Gantzers dead...right now I can't see anyone dying from the Tokyo Team. Not even Inaba (). I only see the rest of the Osaka Team (except for Oka :3) getting killed. That's about it.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So he died off-screen in the Buddha mission and thanks for answering my question too.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nash said:


> I think he died off-screen in the Buddha mission.
> 
> Tbh, although I thought we'd see a lot of Gantzers dead...right now I can't see anyone dying from the Tokyo Team. Not even Inaba (). I only see the rest of the Osaka Team (except for Oka :3) getting killed. That's about it.


Let's hope Kuwabara's still with us


----------



## zaphood (Jun 16, 2008)

Nash said:


> lol...
> 
> OH SHI- if love is his weakness, there's only one who can beat him..bring out Hoi Hoi! He's lots of lurv to give
> 
> My cracktheory gets closer to turning out to be true :3





KuronoX54 said:


> hoi hoi for the win he'll get the 100 points



one day... one day. just you all wait.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2008)

that'd be crazy if he actually won it all


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 16, 2008)

OR Kei comes in at the last minute and slices the 100 pointer's head off.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> OR Kei comes in at the last minute and slices the 100 pointer's head off.


even better


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 16, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> OR Kei comes in at the last minute and slices the 100 pointer's head off.



And then Nuri changes his form again.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 16, 2008)

I want this alien to die already!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

ok if majin buu isn't going to die, can we have a random orgy arc starting next chapter?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2008)

sonds good nothing else is happening


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait I thought these missions had time limits.


----------



## Nash (Jun 16, 2008)

No more time limits since...eh, can't remember.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2008)

what the fuck is that alien  

i think thats a 1000 point alien i mean wtf


----------



## zaphood (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> ok if majin buu isn't going to die, can we have a random orgy arc starting next chapter?



Damn don't know which i'd like more.

1 - random orgy arc
2- nuri transforms into hoi hoi/ visa versa.

let me think about this one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Damn don't know which i'd like more.
> 
> 1 - random orgy arc
> 2- nuri transforms into hoi hoi/ visa versa.
> ...


I can get my orgy stuff from the internet

You cant get more Hoi Hoi action though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont get it; didnt the thingies in their brains make them come right next to the 100 pter? so how can oka just walk away, and where the FUCK is that vampire


----------



## fxu (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like as if this is the last transformation.

It's getting boring.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2008)

i thinkk the buddha arc would've been like this too if we read it weekly, i remember even when i read all those chapters in a row it seemed like it would never end.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 17, 2008)

true, I remember that


----------



## Nash (Jun 17, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Damn don't know which i'd like more.
> 
> 1 - random orgy arc
> 2- nuri transforms into hoi hoi/ visa versa.
> ...



How about...a Hoi Hoi orgy arc? 

I'd pay to see that :3


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

WILL THAT THING EVER DIE?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 17, 2008)

It's taken me God knows how long, but I've finally caught up.

It seems as though no matter how many times this thing is "defeated" it aint gonna die. Not if it goes on for another 500 chapters. There probably some sercet to it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 17, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> It's taken me God knows how long, but I've finally caught up.
> 
> It seems as though no matter how many times this thing is "defeated" it aint gonna die. Not if it goes on for another 500 chapters. There probably some sercet to it.


Let's hope so because I'm getting board


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

So is Nuri a alien or is he something else instead?


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 17, 2008)

There appears to be a secret to killing Nuri since he/she is always evolving itself to fight its opponent. I hope Katou figures it out.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah it adapts to its enemies. i dont know if it can cumulatively record all past enemies too or what. i think the trick is to kill it right away completely, before it can get used to you? but nishi already did that, i have no idea how it will be defeated


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 17, 2008)

I will lol if some random loser delivers the final blow to nurari and goes "lol 100 points"


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

So how many times stronger is Nuri compare to that alien that Katou kill which in return killed him?


----------



## Nash (Jun 18, 2008)

Soo, I just read the Osaka arc again and I wonder...when Akira's gf shaved and cut him, he didn't bleed at all, most def. because of the vamps abilities. But when that one alien fought HS and cut off his finger, he couldn't regrow it? The vamps can shape weapons from within their arms, but can't regenerate one simple finger?! Damn it Oku, you make me sick..gimme answers


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

This arc is really getting boring.. When the fuck are they going to kill this 100 pointer..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 18, 2008)

i havent a clue =[


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> This arc is really getting boring.. When the fuck are they going to kill this 100 pointer..



Getting? No it was born boring the phase 2 is a pice of shit the noobs are alive and the badass from Ozaka are dead just like Kurono and now we got a guy that can't die this manga start to became like... Inuyasha where Naraku get owned all the time but recovers in seconds HELL *Nuri=Naraku!!!*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Getting? No it was born boring the phase 2 is a pice of shit the noobs are alive and the badass from Ozaka are dead just like Kurono and now we got a guy that can't die this manga start to became like... Inuyasha where Naraku get owned all the time but recovers in seconds HELL *Nuri=Naraku!!!*


True, but let's hope Kuwabara is still alive


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

relax guys the fight's winding down now, this is probably his last transformation or at worst second to last. the vamp will show soon, and one more gantz hunter will be killed, and then it will end (somehow)


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

Well as long as Katou and Nishi survived then I will be happy.


----------



## limatt (Jun 19, 2008)

reading some of the posts i'm not the only one that thinks this mission is lasting to long


----------



## AtomCy (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup. I have a feeling that it's going to end in 3-4 chaps. And it looks like everyone is losing patience


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

The current transformation is pretty awesome, they could have done without some of the retarded earlier ones though.

Personally I think Kurono should show up and rape up the 100 pointer.  Then this series would really be back in business.


----------



## Nash (Jun 19, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well as long as Katou and Nishi survived then I will be happy.



Nishi will def. survive pek

Oh yeah..and Katou too..lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2008)

So, who going to be the next sacrifice for this 100 pts monsters?

Reika?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

i hope it is reika.... or anzu

are those osaka sluts still alive? lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> The current transformation is pretty awesome, they could have done without some of the retarded earlier ones though.
> 
> Personally I think Kurono should show up and rape up the 100 pointer. Then this series would really be back in business.


yea it would and I think they're still alive


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So, who going to be the next sacrifice for this 100 pts monsters?
> 
> Reika?



Reika is going to have Nuri babys after all and Anzu will kill there father.


----------



## Nash (Jun 19, 2008)

A part of me wants Reika to die...but the female part of me wants her to live; she still has potential to become a likeable and strong character. Oh fuck it. She's a woman. She's useless. She better die


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nash said:


> A part of me wants Reika to die...but the female part of me wants her to live; she still has potential to become a likeable and strong character. Oh fuck it. She's a woman. She's useless. She better die


I wouldn't mind seeing Reika die


----------



## zaphood (Jun 19, 2008)

Nash said:


> How about...a Hoi Hoi orgy arc?
> 
> I'd pay to see that :3



one day the Hoi Hoi conversations will get old. but that day is not today,

lol


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

after this mission ends will the vampire seriously consent to being a gantz hunter? or what will he do, he has that bomb in his brain, all the toher vamps are dead. but he has to drink human blood too


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

are the vampires dead?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

yes they were all killed by izumi and kurono except for the two who are now on this gantz hunt


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> but he has to drink human blood too


Gantz Fodder. Bums.


Don't forget he could theoretically just wait until the next mission and get fully healed. Even though it wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 19, 2008)

You know, like some of you, I want Host to fight, but then I wondered what he could do.  Izumi stated that the vampires were as strong as he was with the Gantz suit on.  And he said that the boss vamp he was fighting was stronger.  Now Host has got to be stronger than that Boss vamp, but what would that mean against Nuri?  Host can create swords and guns from his hands, but what would that mean against Nuri?  I think f Host is gonna make a difference we'll have to think unconventionally.  

Okay, stay with me now . . . The thing that makes Nuri seem immortal is his shape-shifting, right?  He can split himself up and even if there is a little bit of him left he'll live (like Majin Buu).  Now, I don't think we'll be seeing any Genki Damas anytime soon (God no...), but what if there was a way to stop him shape-shifting, on the cellular level.  Vampires are created by nanomachines in their bodies making them superhuman.  What if Host could inject those nanomachines (through a bite  ) and they could destroy Nuri on that scale.  That might be a little anticlimactic, but it separates Host from the Hunters more than just saying "he's badass so he'll win."  Hope you guys like the idea.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2008)

What if Host gets the kill and decides to revive a vampire with it 

If thats even possible


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 20, 2008)

Host can't revive someone unless they are in Gantz's memory.  Hell, is Kurono in the memory, and if he is which one?  The Badass Gantz Team Leader or the horny-jerk-I-hate-everyone-nobody?


----------



## Nash (Jun 20, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You know, like some of you, I want Host to fight, but then I wondered what he could do.  Izumi stated that the vampires were as strong as he was with the Gantz suit on.  And he said that the boss vamp he was fighting was stronger.  Now Host has got to be stronger than that Boss vamp, but what would that mean against Nuri?  Host can create swords and guns from his hands, but what would that mean against Nuri?  I think f Host is gonna make a difference we'll have to think unconventionally.
> 
> Okay, stay with me now . . . The thing that makes Nuri seem immortal is his shape-shifting, right?  He can split himself up and even if there is a little bit of him left he'll live (like Majin Buu).  Now, I don't think we'll be seeing any Genki Damas anytime soon (God no...), but what if there was a way to stop him shape-shifting, on the cellular level.  Vampires are created by nanomachines in their bodies making them superhuman.  What if Host could inject those nanomachines (through a bite  ) and they could destroy Nuri on that scale.  That might be a little anticlimactic, but it separates Host from the Hunters more than just saying "he's badass so he'll win."  Hope you guys like the idea.



I agree completely. I've been wondering for quite a while how the vamps abilities will help HS to defeat Nuri. And the only logical explanation would be the nanomachines.



Lord Genome said:


> What if Host gets the kill and decides to revive a vampire with it
> 
> If thats even possible



I think the Vamps are classified as aliens hence they can't be revived. Only the humans who are stored in Gantz' memory. (Tae was still a human when she was a target..so yeah..blahblah lol).


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 20, 2008)

The only thing that is certain is that Kurono needs to come back to make this series interesting again.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

I want him to sw up now. He wasn't kill too early for to Gantz to pick him up, he could be out there


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2008)

i think its much more interesting without kurono

i hate a single main protagonist throughout a series, it tends to create PIS


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think its much more interesting without kurono
> 
> i hate a single main protagonist throughout a series, it tends to create PIS


Wut did you just say?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Hell no Kurono was awesome he actually made this manga what it is today.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 20, 2008)

Kurono must come back!


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think its much more interesting without kurono
> 
> i hate a single main protagonist throughout a series, it tends to create PIS




Whoa. . . . Then you must not like the vast majority of manga out there.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2008)

i am not saying a manga is bad with a single main character.... but thats why gantz is so great, because it lacks one

what makes gantz is more the themes and ideas of the story... if you think about it, gantz is actually sort of realistic, but at the same time totally far out there


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i am not saying a manga is bad with a single main character.... but thats why gantz is so great, because it lacks one



Okay, I see what you're saying here.  But if characters are constantly killed, it makes it hard for us, as the readers, to be emotionally invested in them.  I must say though Oku-sensei has done a good job avoiding that IMO, but eventually characters will end up as filler almost, including the main.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> what makes gantz is more the themes and ideas of the story... if you think about it, gantz is actually sort of realistic, but at the same time totally far out there



Agreed.  Gantz rules, nuff said


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Hell no Kurono was awesome he actually made this manga what it is today.


Hell yea he did I changed my username because of him


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think its much more interesting without kurono
> 
> i hate a single main protagonist throughout a series, it tends to create PIS



Truth, nothing but truth.

I liked Kurono a lot, but i didn't feel all too let down by his death. It felt that this was going to get really interesting... 

And i'm not too disappointed. Katou himself is a great character, to me anyway.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Truth, nothing but truth.
> 
> I liked Kurono a lot, but i didn't feel all too let down by his death. It felt that this was going to get really interesting...
> 
> And i'm not too disappointed. Katou himself is a great character, to me anyway.


I don't like Katou that much but I'm glad they bought him back(cause of his brother)


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Well without Katou then Kurono would not have went to Gantz to begin with which shows how important Katou is to the story.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 22, 2008)

I bet the sniping tactic only leads to a new transformation of Nuri.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

I was hoping it ould end this week


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 22, 2008)

If only they had the sniper from Buddha mission


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

what ever happened to the sniper?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 22, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> what ever happened to the sniper?



Ded.














Kurono needs to come back..like..about now..


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

kuruno owned some badass vampire without suit and only his UV lamp as his weapon

i loved that scene


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

That was awsome I hope they bring back


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> kuruno owned some badass vampire without suit and only his UV lamp as his weapon
> 
> i loved that scene



I loved Kurono's flying slash..that panel with him jumping down with the sword ready to strike and the suit all pumped-up..greatest panel for him I think..


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2008)

Ever since Kurono and Izumi died, things have gone downhill 

Kurono and izumi would have gotten the job done 4 chapters ago


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Well Katou and Nishi are still great and it looks like that Katou got a new love again.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Katou isn't anywhere as interesting as Kurono


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I know but he almost as interesting in a way though.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I know but he almost as interesting in a way though.


Ok I'll give you that he has a really good backstory though


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 22, 2008)

Katou's been doing alot better this go round than the first time. At least he's actually killing things now. Kishimoto fell in love with him quick after he saved her from being raped. Anzu because she saw the type of guy he was and didnt think there were any like him left, then seeing him risk his life continuously. 

 I guess Anzu being here means its less likely kishimoto comes back. I think its for the best. The only ones who should be brought back are those useful to the team, IE Kei and Izumi. 

And if I was Kei I would bring back Sei, Tomb Raider chick. She's hot, has a fighting spirit, is laid back, wants to give him a ride in her car, and was willing to die for him. If those 3 are brought back or even just Kei and Sei I'll be happy. 

After that the team should just upgrade weapons continously, no point in wishing for freedom except for the baby. Even Nishi should know from Izumi and Kei's death that freedom means memory loss and possibly being hunted down and killed while vulnerable.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just want Kurono back I can do without the rest


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree that Kishimoto is not needed to come back since we have Anzu instead to be with Katou. Also when Nishi came back did he still have his 90 points or did he go back to 0 points again?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

I forgot about Nishi and points go to 0


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2008)

nice spoilers, i'm keen to see how far tokyo will go. i still believe they need an outside help.

meanwhile, since we're on kurono topic, i strongly desire him back. he was kinda more fun and his life too was much more interesting.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 22, 2008)

die please nuri and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is kaze dead?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i hope not, kaze fucking is awesome 




i want the vamp to show up already


----------



## Biolink (Jun 22, 2008)

All I got to say is that Kurono and Izumi can't come back soon enough.

I haven't read through this thread,so it probably has been said before,but Katou fucking sucks as the main character.I feel bad for him and all,but his backstory has nothing to do with what's going on right now.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 23, 2008)

But Anzu and Kishimoto are still Katou girls though.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:
			
		

> But Anzu and Kishimoto are still Katou girls though.



That's what they think.  They just don't know the true awesomeness that is Kurono. 

Remember, Katou tries to act like Kurono was when they were younger.  So, really, Anzu and Kishimoto are in love with little Kei-chan.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 23, 2008)

The hell with Kurono, and Kaitou also, Muscle rider is much more awesome then those kids. He better not die


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 23, 2008)

> Sakurai: His regeneration rate got slower after he got cutted by behind.



After all Nuri might be an enemy where you have to attack the weak point to inflict massive  damage?

I can totally see such an overpowered villain having a weakness like this.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 23, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oh spare me . . . now they're gonna try and "surprise" Nuri.  Didn't an Osaka Gantzer already try to snipe Nuri and got owned hard for his efforts?



Yes and no not at all. The sniper was left with nuri's crazed laser beam shooting head. It's true, what oka said is definitely true. He takes longer to regenerate when he doesnt have time to prepare for it. He was nothing but a head for several chapters because when he got shocked by sniper fire it took him longer to regenerate. When Oka stabbed him in the back surprisingly he fell on the ground and took longer to regenerate. 
That's definitely the way to kill him.

But my only question mark is, how will this turn out any different from when Nishi shot him? (he became goup took a while to regenerate but still did as a new monstrous form).
Maybe he saw Nishi coming despite the invisibility. After all the Tanaka alien and the 1000 arms were able to spot the invisible. Why wouldn't an alien of Nurahiyuron's caliber be able to?


----------



## AtomCy (Jun 23, 2008)

However the alien dies, I hope it's worth the wait =p


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 23, 2008)

I know right it better not die of old age or I'll be really pissed


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 23, 2008)

let me know if this has been posted b4


*Spoiler*: __ 








[0275]　挽回の奇策

ぬらり「ふ――っ　おまえは?おまえは　もういい　もう??わかった」

攻撃する風
しかし、カウンターを食らって液がドロー
倒れる風

ぬらり「もう?あきた????ここにいろ??後で相手してやる」

どっかに飛んでくぬらり
逃げようと言う大阪に、やるしかないという加藤

加藤「あの?あの?岡が言ってた意識外?の　とか?」
レイ「???　あたしもそれ考えてた」
加藤「あいつの意識の外　感知できる範囲の外から?」
レイ「要するに　不意打ちッてこと？
桜井「たしかに後ろから切られたときの　再生の仕方が遅かッたかも」
大阪「不意打ち?　あいつに　不意打ちッて?」
レイ「遠くからの狙撃くらいしか??」
桜井「狙撃！？」

みんなでバラバラになって、戻ってきたぬらりを狙撃する作戦のようです
囮となって残るのは加藤
みんなが散っていく中、大阪が戻ってきて抱きつきます

大阪「きみのこと????好きやねん?死なんといて???お願い???死んだらあかんよ」

次回、秘策は功を奏するのか！？

I hope you can undestand...i'm not very good at english...

275 Restauration's Brillaint Scheme

Nuri: Fuuu You...You...I had enough...i...understand

Kaze attacks Nuri, but Nuri attacks first, then the liquid comes from the holes of Kaze's suit and he falls to the ground.

Nuri: I...am bored...wait here...I'll fight you later.

Nuri jumps and leaves the place.

Anzu & co began to run.

Kato: hmm...Oka said something about an attack out of his senses...

Reika: Yeah...i was thinking about that...

Kato: Out of his perception...we must attack out of his senses range...

Reika: Then..a surprise attack?

Sakurai: His regeneration rate got slower after he got cutted by behind.

Anzu: a surprise attack...we must attack him by surprise.

Reika: we would have to snipe him...

Sakurai: Snipe him!?

Nuri comes back, Tokyo team begin with his attack plan. They scatter around the place, leaving Kato alone as a bait. Anzu returns and hugs Kato

Anzu: i...like you...don't die...please...don't die...

Next Chapter: their secret strategy would work!?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it has


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 24, 2008)

i think that oka isnt running away, after all he can't cuz of the brain bomb. same wtih vampire , they have to be close by still. they're both probably in cahoots or separately figuring out strategies to attack nuri


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder what the Nuri's weakness is?


----------



## Emery (Jun 24, 2008)

In case anyone's interested, my group (Phase 3) has released the HQ tankobon scan of volume 23.

censorship thread


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the HQ tankobon scan of volume 23.


----------



## atom (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuri better not die from a freaking sniper. I'd be better if the guy in the Gantz ball came out and said something bad ass like "Tsk, this thing is still alive" and while its coming he doesn't even look and some giant huge mega zoid comes out and just steps on him and everyone is like "wah...." and its like bigger than everyone and like 800000x bigger than Oka's "gundam"./wish.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope that whatever this surprise plan is, Host or Oka (or both) will help somehow.  Otherwise, it'll probably fail . . . utterly.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 25, 2008)

I just don't get this shit anymore why a surprise attack can kill him but not a frontal attack... oh well who cares about that crap at this point now.


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah, i hope the battle finishes in a few chapters and returns to some plot development


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah kei needs to come back


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

kei was great  but i hope alot of people survive >_>


----------



## Nash (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much 


Ahh, 24hrs limit. Will rep you tomorrow :3


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 27, 2008)

I just started reading Gantz and holy shit does this series not hold anything back.

I was starting to get really turned off until the series suddenly got a Hell of alot better post-Buddha Temple.  When I looked back upon reflection, I realized that this series was more then just an orgy of porn of violence.

Pre-Buddha Temple, everyone, with the exception of Kato, was pretty much looking after themselves and not functioning as a true team.  When you take into account the very _realistic_ portrayal of what would happen if a handful of normal people were suddenly drafted into a game Kill-Or-Be-Killed, it makes sense that the majority of them don't live to see the next mission.  That, and the fact that many of the Red Shirts refuse to face the reality of the situation, not wear the body armor and proceed to get slaughtered.

But then you start to see that dynamic change, especially when Kurono learns the value of friendship the hard way when he's the only survivor of the Buddha Temple.

You start seeing them actually start trusting each other and forging bonds and it's only then that a stable team arises that is capable of surviving multiple missions.  It's a completely different dynamic.  Cherry gets revived immediately after the mission he dies in and the other team members survive when caught in situations that would have led to a horrible death had it happen earlier in the manga. 

Furthermore, I find this arc extremely fascinating due to the whole "He Who Fights Monsters" vibe from the Osaka team.  This is a team who has cleared the game multiple times and who now actively _enjoy_ the mindless violence and depravity of the game and don't even care about the bystanders caught in the crossfire.  They even mock Kato and the Tokyo team for unnecessarily decreasing their survival rates by saving said bystanders.  (Except, of course, for Anzu who is _clearly_ going to be Kato's love interest assuming she survives this mission.)  This team is just as bad, if not worse, then the very monsters they fight against.  (And don't even get me started on Kuwabara.)

Speaking of which, I love how it's pretty much outright stated that the aliens the Gantz team are fighting against are acting either in self-defense or in retribution of acts against them.  It really makes you wonder just what the Hell is going on.

I never thought that a series hyped up on so much sex and violence could actually have an engaging plot and such interesting characters.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2008)

very well said and i agree. especially the part about the aliens true motives. where did they come from, why are they invading, what exactly is gantz, how many black balls are there, why are they here, etc etc. so many ways this story can proceed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 interesting new chap, i like how nurari looks now, incredibly badass final form. cool how he just leapt into the air ignoring tokyo team, and at least kaze survived albeit his suit is broken


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 27, 2008)

If you ask me, I honestly think that the overall plot is about a war between humanity and the supernatural.  The purpose of the Gantz balls is to train people to be soldiers on the front lines of the invisible war through a series of war games.  This can be evidenced by the vampires referring to the Gantz players as "Hunters" and why they (who resemble the Western concept of the vampire) have teamed up with Japanese Yokai.

This would explain why the rules have suddenly changed.  Now, the Gantz players and the aliens are visible and any bystander caught in the playing area are fair game.  This could indicate that the previous invisible war has finally spilled out into the open with the supernatural side finally going on the offensive.

As for this arc, I think this is an elimination between the Osaka and Tokyo teams to see which one would best represent Japan.  Because, really, when you're facing the supernatural, it goes without saying you want the best of the best.


----------



## atom (Jun 27, 2008)

If you have ever read "Enders Game", Gantz should seem like it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2008)

You know something I barely noticed, aside of Kurono and Izumi, Sakurai is the only Gantzer we've seen do much outside of the game. I mean we've seen Nishi hunt cats, Kaze whoop some ass and hang out with Takehishi but other then that the rest of team Gantz seems to do a while lot of nothing.


----------



## E (Jun 27, 2008)

read the new chapter here...the quality's amazing

[DLMURL]http://manga.bleachexile.com/gantz-chapter-275-page-1.html[/DLMURL]


*Spoiler*: __ 



muscle rider got one-shotted 
and kato got the milf 
and it doesnt end


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

This week the first volume of GANTZ was released in English by Dark-Horse

Gantz Vol1

but $12.95??' OUCH!! Dark Horse is getting greedy


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You know something I barely noticed, aside of Kurono and Izumi, Sakurai is the only Gantzer we've seen do much outside of the game. I mean we've seen Nishi hunt cats, Kaze whoop some ass and hang out with Takehishi but other then that the rest of team Gantz seems to do a while lot of nothing.



why do you like sakurai so much? i guess he had an interesting background and everything. but he's weaker than his teacher, and his teacher wasnt that powerful, and is dead.... i dunno, unless he can learn not to fuck his entire bod up whenever he goes psychic mode, he's kinda just a normal human


----------



## Beowulf24 (Jun 28, 2008)

E said:


> read the new chapter here...the quality's amazing
> 
> [DLMURL]http://manga.bleachexile.com/gantz-chapter-275-page-1.html[/DLMURL]
> 
> ...




freaking thank you for the update

and lawls that the osakan girl already fell in love with him after meeting him for like .. 20 minutes? or so. well i guess since he did do that badass gun pose and rescued her from that oni demon, he gets the propz


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 28, 2008)

E said:


> read the new chapter here...the quality's amazing
> 
> [DLMURL]http://manga.bleachexile.com/gantz-chapter-275-page-1.html[/DLMURL]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!

I can't believe Kaze got done in by one hit!  It looked more like a pimp-smack too!  

And Katou!!!  Attention-whore!  Stealing Sakurai's light like that!  Outta the group there (besides Kaza), Sakurai would have the best chance to hold Nuri off long enough for the others to "snipe" him.  But noooo, Katou again had to show off . . . 

And Anzu gets the epic fail.  Saying she loves Katou after knowing him for no more than 2 hours.  If she met Kurono, she probably would have proposed within 10 minutes and change her son's last name.  And people hate Reika?!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> why do you like sakurai so much? i guess he had an interesting background and everything. but he's weaker than his teacher, and his teacher wasnt that powerful, and is dead.... i dunno, unless he can learn not to fuck his entire bod up whenever he goes psychic mode, he's kinda just a normal human



Long story short, because he's like Kurono. I also like his character design and personality.  Besides he still has awhile to go until his organs get hard and shouldn't going into the black room reverse any damage done on missions?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That fucker just doesn't die, is he from One Piece or wut?!


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Long story short, because he's like Kurono. I also like his character design and personality.  Besides he still has awhile to go until his organs get hard and shouldn't going into the black room reverse any damage done on missions?



I agree.  I remember when Sakurai was first introduced, I thought he was the new main character.  My first reaction was "No, what about Kurono?!!!"  But after he killed the guys who abused him (and felt remorse) he grew on me.  I would like him to be the main character, if not Kurono.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 28, 2008)

i still prefer to have host samurai and nishi as main characters


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 28, 2008)

no...Kurono FTMFW...he is just that much better than everyone else...

with Nishi coming in at a distant second...


----------



## fxu (Jun 28, 2008)

*VOLUME 1 GIVEAWAY*


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I can't believe Kaze got done in by one hit!  It looked more like a pimp-smack too!



I'm just glad his head didn't do a full 90 degree turn.  I would be most displeased if Muscle Rider is KIA. 



Tayimus said:


> And Anzu gets the epic fail.  Saying she loves Katou after knowing him for no more than 2 hours.  If she met Kurono, she probably would have proposed within 10 minutes and change her son's last name.  And people hate Reika?!



Well look at the other women in the series:

Kishimoto: Fell in love with Kato after he stopped a guy trying to rape her.
Sei: Had sex with Kurono pretty much as soon as she was introduced.
Reika: Got all hot and bothered after seeing Kurono totally take out that dino.

At the very least there's some reasoning behind this one: Anzu had bought into her team's mantra that you need to survive above all else and along comes Kato who, the messiah that he is, proves that he's more of a man than any of her teammates by caring about others to the point that he would risk his own life for them.  He does this while changing her outlook in the process.

Sure, it's still sudden, but it makes a Hell of a lot more sense then the others.


----------



## Beowulf24 (Jun 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> no...Kurono FTMFW...he is just that much better than everyone else...
> 
> with Nishi coming in at a distant second...



no nishi is an epic idiot, 
BAMF awards goes to 
Kurono - survivor
Isumi - sword wielding slayer
Host Samurai - only cares about his finger while going on slaying frenzies
nuff said


----------



## Nash (Jun 28, 2008)

Hm..awesome chap 
Nuri looks freakin badass, but...I really loved the panel with Kaze on page 3. He looked so damn cool, badass and determined. Too bad his attack didn't work 
And Nishi's still lookin guuud, even though he's on the brink of death. pek
And yeah, it's official. I hate every single girl in this manga. They should all die. They don't deserve anything else than death.

Next chap...Teh Smex Gawd, please 



stud_muffin22 said:


> no...Kurono FTMFW...he is just that much better than everyone else...



No. You know, I like Kurono. He was cool and pretty badass but god damnit, he became a boring main character. A good boy, no character depth whatsoever. Oh and yeah, I remember people saying that he would have killed Nuri in 1 chapter or so. Yeah sure. With what? His I'm-better-than-you-STFU-alien-attitude? Oh please.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still prefer to have host samurai and nishi as main characters



Fuck yeah


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

this fucking alien wtf is wrong with it >_>


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 28, 2008)

its worth the max points

so it has to be strong


----------



## moocifer (Jun 28, 2008)

what is it going off to do?  aren't its two high-point buddies dead already? and just what the hell does it "understand" now?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 28, 2008)

Why did he even need to run away. This fight is getting way too long now. Atleast Nuri's appearance looks final form-ish so we're getting there.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 28, 2008)

he flew away/jumped away to attack host samurai and/or oka i am guessing


----------



## Kudou (Jun 29, 2008)

I like that 275 seems to build the final part of this mission. Finally. I really miss Kurono and Izumi, either of them.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 29, 2008)

I really really want to see Host Samurai fight him i think its highly doubtful though, if hes gone to attack Oka then Oka is fucked lol.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there some way to aquire gantz chapters without having to use One Manga? It's ok if you read a chapter or so every week, but when you try to catch up on something it takes ages to wait for pages to load.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> And yeah, it's official. I hate every single girl in this manga. They should all die. They don't deserve anything else than death.



They sure fall in love quite easily. Actually, the confession this chapter was pretty stupid and unnecessary.

I am glad to see that Nuri and the others got bored with this fight as well. To be honest, I am looking a little bit forward to see how Nuri will be defeated in the end, even though that will probably take another 10 chapters.



Nash said:


> Next chap...Teh Smex Gawd, please



Silly, I am not featured in Gantz. 

I am sure Host Samurai already came up with a plan to defeat Nuri while he was watching the fight.


----------



## Shibo (Jun 30, 2008)

man Im getting sick of this fight >_> please let it be over soon


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2008)

I think this is going to be Nuri's 2nd to last form.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 1, 2008)

Nuri's heading towards its last lap. He's coming back for brave katoucha.


----------



## atom (Jul 1, 2008)

Nuri's last form should be a baby who can go lightspeed and then Gantz Host steps in and they fight for a bit and it kicks Nuri's butt, then Nuri retreats then Host explains why they are doing this (Something like Galactic Invasion and  they are all soliders in a digital war, etc, etc.) then maybe there will be some plot... <_>


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

atom said:


> Nuri's last form should be a baby who can go lightspeed and then Gantz Host steps in and they fight for a bit and it kicks Nuri's butt, then Nuri retreats then Host explains why they are doing this (Something like Galactic Invasion and  they are all soliders in a digital war, etc, etc.) then maybe there will be some plot... <_>



lol dude i love your ideas

you should write your own manga or something 

anyway now that i actually read the scnalation of the chapter it wasnt nearly as bad as the spoilers made it seem. anzu didnt say she fell in love with katou, she just said she likes him.... it was a good moment i thought, and pretty tasteful. and the whole strategizing/revealing nuri's weakness was pretty awesome, it means this arc is definitely coming to an end. its just vampire/oka time and then reunite with katou and the "snipers" although obviously the plan to just blast nuri from behind is doomed to fail


----------



## Nash (Jul 2, 2008)

It'd be funny as hell if Nuri never returned after he flew away xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

i really admire this dude's art. he is damn good considering its every 2 weeks. a lot of other mangakas cant do this good of art after a month or even more time


----------



## Kudou (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night I re-read all the Buddha Mission and no wonder they all ended up dead, because the strategies they used during it were really a no brainer.

In one part that they have aliens in two different places they form two teams: one made up of Katou, Kei, Kurono, Sei (four people with suits) that ends up battling only ONE alien; and another team made up by Hojo, Sadako and three humans without suits that end up against four aliens and the Boss.

It would´ve been far more logical to have two teams with three people with suits. At least the second group would´ve had a bigger chance of survival.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah when i read this manga and i imagine what i would do in it, i feel like a lot of the people are incredibly irrational and dumb. but thats how real people mostly are


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2008)

Well at the beginning they were irrational, how can you cope with the fact that you died and now have to battle aliens? Lol, they are more organized now


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Tayimus (Jul 2, 2008)

Excuse me for a sec. . . 

I just got U.S. Gantz vol. 1, bitches!!! 

Ahem, thank you.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 3, 2008)

lol gantz the abridged, thats pretty good. please let us know when they make more mystictrunks

gantz anime really does need to start up again


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Tayimus (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Athrum (Jul 6, 2008)

so that's what the alien went to do...


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2008)

That's pretty funny...


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol, as expected Chad fails in Gantz too




*Spoiler*: __ 



LMAO.

Let's hope Kuwabara survives at least


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well thats what you get for run asshole , i can't say i feel sorry for the bastard but he left the other to die when he lost his suit and nobody needs people like him around, besides that Chado is big useless failer in Bleach so why here will be diferent.




This arc never ends... i just hope the plan to kill Nuri works to end this thing.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oka dies...

That's so lame.  Wasn't so bad ass after all. 




At least the story seems to be going somewhere.  Hmm, how would God fit into all of this?  Would aliens have a religion like any of ours?


----------



## piccun? (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he dies because he tried to join the battle again, maybe to sneak attack nuri. it was probably all a ploy. but, well, it didn't work  
 it would seem, however that Katou and the othes are going to get serous now


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course Oka died. Like all the joke characters the osakans named after comedians had to die. Oku is not going to be coming up with material for them to reuse following this arc. Hopefully this is the end of nurari.




And lmao at Gantz abridged. Can't wait for ep 7.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oka just got Kurono'ed!


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 7, 2008)

This spoiler makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 7, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats what you get for run asshole , i can't say i feel sorry for the bastard but he left the other to die when he lost his suit and nobody needs people like him around, besides that Chado is big useless failer in Bleach so why here will be diferent.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well if you take into consideration when Nurarihyon said about surrendering.  Chad (lol) probably just gave up since he had beaten the game for so long and knew if he took freedom, he'd be back in the game again and again. 

I think this "God" part can open a few new plot movements.  For instance, maybe this world of Gantz is not truly Earth.  Possibly, everyone on this "Earth" is guinea pigs were Gantz tests them if they are worth living.  Perhaps, those who did nt believe this way real and did not take the game let alone life seriously would be banished to hell.  While those who died fighting for their life and others would die and go to heaven, the true Earth.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 why would anyone feel sad about oka dying? lol its better than the blonde vampire dying at least. now the entire osaka gantz team is gone, as it should be. anyway, does anyone know why the fuck nurari explodes all of a sudden while talking to katou? its also kinda interesting that nurari doesnt just attack katou while he stands there, but converses with him lol wtf


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 7, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



To me the "God" part just proves that Nuri is full of shit remember how much noobs in this game start talking about heaven and hell or God and Devil but when the time comes to fight the fools didn't know what to do, they didn't take there suit or weapons because they are were thinking shit like "did i die or not? Is this heaven?" think things like that is just waste of time.

Sorry but lets take Inaba in your teory and lets say Nuri kills him when he lost his arms and legs do you really think that pice of shit desarves heaven? And Oka that just run like a bich desarves hell? To me Nuri is just talking crap to Kato.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So much for the Oka hype.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the oka hype disappeared for me, the second his gigantic mecha he was pilotting got easily smashed by a fodder alien


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol so much for the Osaka team being all hot shit 
Only one still[potentionally Kuwabara] alive from that team is the Katou lover.
I guess it shows how awesome the Tokyo team is 
Ah well,at least we're getting somewhere


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i wonder if nurari blew up because the tokyo snipers shot him? but surely he isnt going to die from that plan... that would be ridiculous, what about blonde vampire guy? also yeah, i think those whores from osaka team weernt killed, becaues they didnt even try to fight any aliens at all... they are so usesless i think they got ignored by nurari


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the tokyo team pretty much just sat around with their dicks in their hands for a lot of the fight, aside Kaze who is awesome. That's why osaka milf and those other 2 female fodder are still alive, even if they are weak. Osaka was much stronger overall but they were too crazy and tried to fight these guys head on. I mean even now the tokyo team would probably still be doing nothing or dead if Oka didn't tell them about the whole surprise attack effect.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 7, 2008)

You guys are so full i see alot of people here saying that Tokyo suck or they are just noobs and now the awesome Osaka team became trash just because they are dead? No i don't think so the Osaka team is better but they don't work togeder thats where they fail if only a guy like Kurono was there to became a leader and unite those guys Nuri will be dead meat and thats why the Tokyo team is alive because Kurono make them work togeder and help each other and thats why Nuri can only die by Tokyo hands.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 8, 2008)

everyone needs to chill, we have not even seen the fight with Oka and 100 pointer. 

We just know about the aftermath. 

wtf is up with the God talk..

I smell jobbing for the plotz coming.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder how many points Kaze has, he killed a shit ton of aliens this arc.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I wonder how many points Kaze has, he killed a shit ton of aliens this arc.



Actually,didnt he just kill the giant one after Takeshi?
Technically,all these "monsters" were still the 100 pointer,unless he gets points for that too.
Which I doubt.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

takeshi would have a lot of points but he might have died

nishi better survive this fucking mission

i cant wait to see the vampire in action soon

i think 2 more cahps left b4 nurari is gone


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

If Kurono is revived after this mission, I think it'll be Nishi that does it.  I can't really explain why he'd do it.  Maybe he would feel like he owed Kurono.  I feel that Nishi could have easily got 100 points by picking off all those lesser aliens.  Even if they were worth 1 point, there were _loads_ of them.

Where did they all go anyway?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

wait when did nishi pick off lesser aliens?!?! all i saw him do was vaporize nurari once and then lose an arm


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol, it wasn't shown that Nishi killed those weak aliens.  I'm just saying they seemed to have disappeared, and Nishi was invisible for a _while_...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm well dont assume. you dont know what got rid of them. i think it probably was a combo of takeshi, the nerd osaka member using nurari's eye beams, oka in his mecha.... and maybe the other osaka members before they were killed


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yeah,I forgot about Nerdy Osaka still alive too 
If this is how it's gonna be later on,it makes ya wonder if the final arc is like a compilation of different region teams fighting against final alien or something ~__~


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if the Korean Gantzers treat it like Star Craft.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah we'll probably get exposed to other countries gantz teams very soon after this mission. maybe they'll talk to the journalist more or something, or gantz will give them new message


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hollllllllllly fuck, did he just kill strongest person there? fuck, how are they gonna kill alien now??


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well the alien also exploded so thats a good sign


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 9, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hollllllllllly fuck, did he just kill strongest person there? fuck, how are they gonna kill alien now??




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Through the power of friendship.


----------



## Nash (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Cover_ 








> Anzu's still crying because she doesn't want Katou to die.
> 
> Katou replies he doesn't intend to die and that he'll return.
> 
> ...





> Anzu: Then promise me! That if we return, the four of us will live together!
> 
> Kato: Understood... we'll live together...





> we'll live together...



Hey, let's live together although we just met and I probably don't even know your last name!! 

 I never understood why I hate stupid people but it seems as if I found the answer.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Kato does need a replacement for Kishimoto you know.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hmm well dont assume. you dont know what got rid of them. i think it probably was a combo of takeshi, the nerd osaka member using nurari's eye beams, oka in his mecha.... and maybe the other osaka members before they were killed





I'm not assuming, I'm suggesting.  Maybe if there was only 100 monsters maybe you could have said I was, but there was LOADS.  I'm just putting it out there that Nishi could have popped off enough to earn him 100 points.  Just a theory.  I even asked "Where did they all go anyway?"  I know Nishi couldn't have killed them all.  Please read the whole post. 

Even with all those instances you mention, do you think that was enough to clear all the monsters?  



Nash said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cover_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! OMG Anzu is so much fail!  She just met the guy and she wants to play house with him.  

I'm now wondering who sucked more, Anzu or Kishimoto.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK is this spoiler real? Geez Gantz became worst and worst but this is insane i can take Oka death and even the power of friendship bullshit to defeat Nuri but "Understood... we'll live together... " it's too much for a normal Gantzfan to take did Hiroya Oku eat too much Happy Meal in McDonald's these days?

I really hope that you are wrong about this tras. Nash, i mean sure i can see Kato and Anzu together but not this soon... well now i know why this bich have a kid and live alone with him


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I'm now wondering who sucked more, Anzu or Kishimoto.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh, I think Sei has them beat by far.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

Very true... 

At least Reika is better that all three of them IMO.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 9, 2008)

Nash said:


> Did we ever find out what Hoi Hoi's gender is? Otherwise, I'd say our lil panda is a girl. We'd have at least one girl made of win



I dunno, man.  She was humping Izumi's leg _the very panel of her first appearance._

That panda is such a slut.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought Hoi Hoi was a gay panda?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Hoi Hoi is female, you can see that on the news when she died 

Actually the only one who sucked was Tae, if you know what i mean


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Hoi Hoi is female, you can see that on the news when she died
> 
> Actually the only one who sucked was Tae, if you know what i mean



I thought Tae was pretty good actually (on both counts ).

And when did Hoi Hoi die?!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

When shed died the first time around, before she entered the Gantz room. You can see her in Kurono's television for a bit when he had his memories erased if im not mistaken. You can see a headline that says Female Panda escapes from Zoo, and theres a pic of her near a cliff surrounded by a lot of keepers trying to get her, it seems she decided to jump instead of getting caught xD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i actually think this reminds me of "the brady bunch" if you guys have seen that old USA tv show. its like a dude with 3 kids meets a lady with 3 kids, and they hook up to raise a hybrid family. katou and anzu seem to go well together i think


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe...

But Kurono is still more badass than him.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

So she a female panda. Also I think we will have a happy ending for Kato.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 10, 2008)

Oku strikes again. 

That was coming anyway though, so can't get too upset.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 10, 2008)

the most shocking death in the whole series so far for me, was kurono's vamp bro, akira.... he seemed to have so much potential and it was so abrupt and casual showing him dead


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree since we don't even get to see when the Host Samurai kills him even.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 10, 2008)

kinda boring chapter without the text filled in lol

i'd like to know what nurari and katou are saying

anzu and katou i really couldnt care less

if i want romance i'll read some shoujos or something


----------



## zaphood (Jul 10, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I dunno, man.  She was humping Izumi's leg _the very panel of her first appearance._
> 
> That panda is such a slut.





Emperor Time said:


> I thought Hoi Hoi was a gay panda?



Hoi Hoi is most likely a bi-curious panda.





Tayimus said:


> And when did Hoi Hoi die?!



Hoi Hoi is currently on the run in South America, trying to avoid war crimes tribunals.

@276 spoilers 
*Spoiler*: __ 



omfg oka


----------



## kunaitoe (Jul 10, 2008)

Well 276 is out! And omg I did not see the oka thing coming from a mile away. I totally flipped out when I saw that. Sooooooooooooo great!


----------



## Biolink (Jul 10, 2008)

Who's carcass was that?


----------



## Saruto (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy shit, I can't believe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oka is dead


. Fucking balls man I thought we were going to learn something from him.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2008)

I just read the chapter and OMG that was something.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I'm pissed we didn't get to see Oka/Nuri II.  The aftermath looked incredible.  Whole buildings were destroyed! 

And all this with the Gantz missions should be thought of as an act of God?  Why?! 

Does anyone else find Katou's _breathing_ annoying as hell.  Anytime he's up against the wall, he _breaths_ so excessively.  He won't even have done anything and he's outta breath! 

And Anzu...  She just fails so much.  She makes me actually miss Kishimoto. 

And Nuri did Itachi's Forehead Poke No Jutsu!!!  ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Penance (Jul 11, 2008)

What if the aliens were once human-like more Gantz experiments?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 11, 2008)

lol, Poke no Jutsu... haha

But it's really a good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katou is getting another chick for himself (Oh well, Kishimoto is dead, it can't hurt her), but man, that Oka part was a surprise. I really though that he will survive... he is 700 pointer after all... and he plays ping pong.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2008)

Is Nuri dead? D:


----------



## Batman (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked this chapter. We're getting some more communication from the 'aliens' and that's another step towards the truth. But act of God? End of the world Maybe? And Katou keeps having these women fall all over him lol. And she wants them to be a family??  AHAHAHAHA He should man up and tap that. . I'm am ready for this arc to end, for . . . .  for . . .. . fuck! What's the main characters name again?  . . . . . KEI that's right. For kei to be revived and for them to team up to get to the bottom of the matter. Now that Chad Oka won't be around.


----------



## enigma6 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn bastard wont die even if you kill it.
I Wanted to see how oka died at least.  
Poke no jutsu lol


----------



## Penance (Jul 11, 2008)

What else is the Y-gun for? Gotta catch 'em all...


----------



## enigma6 (Jul 11, 2008)

lulz, forehead poke, man


----------



## Penance (Jul 11, 2008)

......That works, too.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anybody find Katou's excessive heavy breathing annoying?

For entire pages


"HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

"HUHHUHUHUHUHUHHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Penance (Jul 11, 2008)

Didn't Kurono used to do the same thing, though?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jul 11, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Does anybody find Katou's excessive heavy breathing annoying?
> 
> For entire pages
> 
> ...



it makes him looks like hes hyperventilating oh well so much for the veterans


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 11, 2008)

that was a sort of mysterious conversation between katou and nurari. it seemed like nurari was just BSing and making stuff up, basically didnt want to discuss anything with katou seriously. i think "act of god" is just nurari saying he doesnt know how to answer katou


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Does anybody find Katou's excessive heavy breathing annoying?
> 
> For entire pages
> 
> ...





			
				Tayimus said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find Katou's breathing annoying as hell. Anytime he's up against the wall, he breaths so excessively. He won't even have done anything and he's outta breath!



You must not have read my spoiler... 



Penance said:


> Didn't Kurono used to do the same thing, though?



Yes, but no where near to the extent that Katou does.  And at least Kurono actually did things to be out of breath for.  For example, getting plowed right into a bus! 

Katou fails just by holding the X-Gun.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm It was a pretty interesting chapter IMO. but pleasseee let them kill it before this year is over


----------



## E (Jul 11, 2008)

my fuckin heart dropped when i saw oka 


and katou was :MANLY in this chapter


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 11, 2008)

E said:


> my fuckin heart dropped when i saw oka
> 
> 
> and katou was :MANLY in this chapter


Same for me I was a little pissed though that he was dead


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 11, 2008)

at least oka put up a good fight though, he made nurari blow up a bunch of skycrapers chasing him around lol


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

Oka dead = Fuckin bullshit.
I wanted to see more of his über-armor in action.


----------



## Nash (Jul 11, 2008)

It sucks that it happened off-panel


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2008)

Oka fucking sucks strongest man in the world fuck off.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 11, 2008)

we still have host samurai out there

i wonder if anzu killed nurari already


----------



## SHINANIGANS (Jul 11, 2008)

I just read the latest release and it was FREAKING INSANE.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet chapter.  Not too surprised over Oka since this is a series were anyone can die in the most literal meaning of the word.  I'm also glad that someone finally asked why they were doing this, especially since it's quite obvious humans are the aggressors here.

About Anzu: I actually think she'll live.  If she dies, she'll probably be resurrected after the mission.  It's obvious by now that the survivors of the Tokyo and Osaka teams will be fused into a single one.  That's the theory, anyway.    

And where _are_ those two vampires?


----------



## Eleven (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice chapter, they killed chad oka. That is what you get for learning karate online. Nuri and his "Act of God" answer is cryptic but a good start.


----------



## Chabal (Jul 11, 2008)

That was good. Some really awesome double pages this chapter.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2008)

I think this is how the Oni, Buddha, and Izumi rampage arc would have felt if we had to read them on a chapter to chapter basis.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I think this is how the Oni, Buddha, and Izumi rampage arc would have felt if we had to read them on a chapter to chapter basis.



Oh geez, do I feel sorry for the poor bastard who read the Buddha arc one chapter at a time. 

Seeing everyone die in one read through is one thing.  But to see it happen while constantly waiting for the next chapter?


----------



## Nash (Jul 12, 2008)

I read them on a weekly basis. It still wasn't as bad as the Osaka arc :I


----------



## ti5i (Jul 12, 2008)

I just read chapter...276 right?
It Made my heart stop when i saw Oka dead!
But i started laughing when that girl told Masaru that she has a son!


----------



## fxu (Jul 12, 2008)

ti5i said:


> I just read chapter...276 right?
> It Made my heart stop when i saw Oka dead!
> But i started laughing when that girl told Masaru that she has a son!



She mentioned it before.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 12, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I just read the chapter and OMG that was something.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
couldnt be more right.  i wonder if mangakas realize how annoying stuff they're drawing sometimes.


----------



## E (Jul 12, 2008)

crazy predriction :

after this mission, all japan teams will be one japan team and face other countries

idk if its been said lol

i mean srsly, this alien seems liek a fucken final villain or something, i cant imagine a level higher than this one, other than hunting other strong humans...idk...bleh


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 12, 2008)

Oka dies off panel 

Nuri goes all poetic.

And Katou is still panting heavily.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 12, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Oh geez, do I feel sorry for the poor bastard who read the Buddha arc one chapter at a time.
> 
> Seeing everyone die in one read through is one thing.  But to see it happen while constantly waiting for the next chapter?



Gantz used to be weekly so it wasn't that bad. Then around Oni Boss Oku just started fucking around. Since Phase II it's been bi-weekly.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 12, 2008)

Nash said:


> It sucks that it happened off-panel



This proves he is filler level nobody cares even to see him die... i remember that Kisame have a off-panel fight too and that Forehead Poke makes me think is Oku reading too much Naruto these days, maybe Kato is the destiny child or some crap like that.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jul 12, 2008)

wow that kinda surprised me ahha


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 12, 2008)

You know, I just thought of something.  Maybe instead of Kurono being revived (by Katou or whoever) Oka will be.  My reason for this is that Kurono wanted someone with more experience on the team to help with Gantz changing the rules.  He thought of Nishi, but Nishi hasn't done this.  Oka, however, probably has the most exp of anyone we've known (even Nishi).  

Now what if, to honor Kurono's final request, someone revives Oka instead of Kurono himself?  This is just an idea but what do you guys think?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2008)

And we still don't know if that Knob dude will survive, he was dying but his death isn't confirmed yet..


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 13, 2008)

I just realized something: Anzu will, with 100%, survive this arc.

Why?

Because she hasn't had a sex/nude scene yet.

Sad, but true.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my God, you're right!!! 

Then, going by that rule, Reika should survive as well.  We haven't seen her in a sex/nude scene have we (unless you count the covers)?  The only time was actually a(male?) shape-shifting alien riding Inaba.  Super gay...


----------



## Nash (Jul 13, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You know, I just thought of something.  Maybe instead of Kurono being revived (by Katou or whoever) Oka will be.  My reason for this is that Kurono wanted someone with more experience on the team to help with Gantz changing the rules.  He thought of Nishi, but Nishi hasn't done this.  Oka, however, probably has the most exp of anyone we've known (even Nishi).
> 
> Now what if, to honor Kurono's final request, someone revives Oka instead of Kurono himself?  This is just an idea but what do you guys think?



The chances of it happening are quite high. But the question is..would it be possible for someone from the Tokyo team to revive someone from Osaka? Eh, we'll find out when the arc's finished in Jul 09 



Red Viking said:


> I just realized something: Anzu will, with 100%, survive this arc.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Fuuuuck nuuuuu..you're right


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm still pissed about oka


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 14, 2008)

Oka will probably be resurrected; I don't think we will see the last of him. He was such a prolific gantzer, and they would need him back for all the experience and fighting strategies that he had.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 14, 2008)

If Katou gets 100 points, no way Oka is being revived. Least not in this round.

Revive a friend, versus reviving a funny guy, but somebody that we didn't even know. I would think we'd see Izumi again before Oka. Only way Oka will be revived is on some technicality, if an Osaka member gets 100 points, they can only revive people from the Osaka area or something like that.

Wouldn't make too much sense to me though, since Gantz made it a joint operation. I shouldn't be surprised because Gantz is known to pull out WTFisms out of his ass.

Perhaps the MILF gets 100 points and instead of bringing somebody back, Katou makes her wish herself out of the game for the well being of her son, never to be heard of again.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 14, 2008)

Pfft, if you finished Gantz 8 times already, you might as well have some kind of haxxed recovering ability.

Oka probably casted Auto-life on himself before the mission started or something like this.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 14, 2008)

it is hard to believe oka defeated 3 other 100 pointers before nurari, and was so easily killed by this one


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Perhaps the MILF gets 100 points and instead of bringing somebody back, Katou makes her wish herself out of the game for the well being of her son, never to be heard of again.



That sounds brilliant. I'm vouching for that happening now. Either that or her dying.

Because i don't believe they will live together after all...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd be happy if they bought back Kurono, that would be worth reading this year long battle


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

I actually laughed when I saw Oka...

his sneak-attack-attempt just ended in FAIL.


----------



## Nash (Jul 14, 2008)

We didn't even see his second fight with Nuri 

All we know is that their fight blew up dozens of buildings. I wouldn't call that     fail 

Oka was too awesome for the manga. That's why he got killed off. All hail Oka :3


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

No Kuwabara was too awsome for the manga


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm hoping Kuwabara survives.  A Gantzer who can fight with his suit half off and rapes aliens as a pastime is just too much win.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

I seriously think he was the coolest manga character *EVER!*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is THE coolest...but it is certainly ONE OF THE coolest...

I just love the concept behind it...it feels like ur part of a video game...just with ur life at stake.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

wtf oka died like that? offpanel? seemed like a horrible death?  mangaka failed


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ yeah, I don't think any of us were expecting Oka to die like that...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck that!  I wasn't expecting Oka to die PERIOD! 

If HS gets solo'ed like that I dunno what I'd do.  I'd probably follow Nash though, she'd go apeshit for having HS mutilated!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2008)

Im gonna laugh if Nury has another form


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

_Tch_, you'll laugh, I'll cry.  Manly tears, of course...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2008)

No those are tears of pity for this manga if that happens.

Seriously, all that Nury's been through, and he gets taken out by a couple of snipers? Seriously?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes... Pity tears...

And no, snipers will not be the death of Nuri.  I want this arc to be over with but not some lame way like that.  Hopefully, it will have something to do with HS.  Otherwise, what was the whole point of HS being a Gantzer?!  Besides being


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> No those are tears of pity for this manga if that happens.
> 
> Seriously, all that Nury's been through, and he gets taken out by a couple of snipers? Seriously?



What if the others weren't in place and it was host samurai that sniped nuri?


----------



## Nash (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah, HS doesn't need a gun. He uses his bare hands. Nuri's gonna get grimmjow'd 



Tayimus said:


> Fuck that!  I wasn't expecting Oka to die PERIOD!
> 
> If HS gets solo'ed like that I dunno what I'd do.  I'd probably follow Nash though, she'd go apeshit for having HS mutilated!





I'd crush NF with thousands of dupe accounts, posting HS all over the place


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2008)

i didnt expect oka's death would cause this much turmoil. i believe he'll be revived. it's not that easy to kill off a strongest character, we still got an option of revival.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, if Nuri died the next chapter, i would be happy.

Everyone working together to beat him with Katou as the bait... I'd be happy with it.
No Host Samurai though ?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 16, 2008)

The dupes sound like a plan


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 16, 2008)

well oka had to die so that the entire osaka team is crushed

the next ones should be anzu and the sluts

i'm not sure why osaka had to be crushed though, maybe its to teach the moral lesson about how depraved they became, while tokyo team is more noble or something


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh, cheap Boss is cheap,. That is all, g'day.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Can someone tell me why Oka wasn't the Osaka Leader even though he was the strongest Gantzer?  Wasn't the Black guy the leader?  WTF?

@Nash:  Yes, I'd be right behind with that.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 16, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Can someone tell me why Oka wasn't the Osaka Leader even though he was the strongest Gantzer?  Wasn't the Black guy the leader?  WTF?
> 
> @Nash:  Yes, I'd be right behind with that.



What? No, I think he was the leader, if anything because he beat the game the most times.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> What? No, I think he was the leader, if anything because he beat the game the most times.



Yeah, I just did some re-reading, it seems I was wrong.  I got confused by this page-



It wasn't even the George (Black guy), but Nobu.  I dunno, can you show me a page that says Oka was the leader?

And something I found interesting-





It seems the Osakans don't revive each other.

EDIT: BRING! BACK! KURONO!!!


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 17, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i didnt expect oka's death would cause this much turmoil. i believe he'll be revived. it's not that easy to kill off a strongest character, we still got an option of revival.



I don't think Anzu or the rape guy will revive Oka and only these 2 have this chance the Toyko can't revive a guy from Ozaka.


----------



## Nash (Jul 17, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> EDIT: BRING! BACK! KURONO!!!



That reminds me..I want..no..I NEED a colour spread of HS. I'm still not sure whether he's blonde or blue haired. He looks crappy with blue hair yet still awesome and smexy. Oku, make him a blondie, pretty please? ;_;


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 17, 2008)

i think oka was sort of like nishi he went off on his own and was invisible a lot and didnt care about the rest of the team just winning the game

and the black guy wasnt even the de facto leader, it was that crew cut white dude....


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I just did some re-reading, it seems I was wrong. I got confused by this page-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I miss Kurono he was a Gantz beast


----------



## Nash (Jul 17, 2008)

I miss Izumi


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 17, 2008)

i dont miss either of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

i like nishi and the vampire much better

katou sucks though

kaze is alright


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

How could you not miss Kurono(X54)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 17, 2008)

because he got overexposed i thought, too traditional. gantz has to stay fresh by getting rid of main chars


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 17, 2008)

Gantz has to get me some badass dudes who don't cry every 2 pages, that's what it needs... I've never seen a Manga where everyone cried so much.


----------



## Nash (Jul 17, 2008)

^Well..I say HS for main character, no? 

I don't miss Kurono either, for the reason Abnormally stated. I like him though; don't mind if he comes back. But for now, I'm glad he isn't in the manga. It's time for the other characters to develop and shine. Kurono would have been in the way for said character development.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 17, 2008)

Nash said:


> ^Well..I say HS for main character, no?
> 
> I don't miss Kurono either, for the reason Abnormally stated. I like him though; don't mind if he comes back. But for now, I'm glad he isn't in the manga. It's time for the other characters to develop and shine. Kurono would have been in the way for said character development.



the problem is, the other characters aren't developing or shining, so kurono being dead is pointless and bad for the mamga...........


----------



## Nash (Jul 17, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> the problem is, the other characters aren't developing or shining, so kurono being dead is pointless and bad for the mamga...........



Shhh, I was trying to come up with some believable reasons to not miss Kurono, so the other people wouldn't complain that much. Don't ruin my plan


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 17, 2008)

Kurono... is pretty decent, but cries too much too. It's like they're a bunch of wussies, seriously. ESPECIALLY Kato, Jesus Christ...


----------



## Biolink (Jul 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont miss either of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> i like nishi and the vampire much better
> 
> ...



The Vampire is cool, but what exactly is so cool about Nishi. He had like one shining moment and that was the train scene with Izumi. He's smart, but that's about it.

I like Kaze and his master as well. Psychic Powers, just too damn cool.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze is the tall, Guts-like guy, you're thinking about Sakata and Sakurai.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah I tweaked


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 17, 2008)

Noone likes Katou here


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

That's because Katou is a bitch


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 18, 2008)

Everybody's a bitch... except Kaze, Kaze a bitch is not, not by a long shot.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed................


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 18, 2008)

i like nishi because he's smart and knowledgeable, and practical and sneaky


----------



## Cochise (Jul 18, 2008)

Nash said:


> I miss Izumi



He played out his role. The deranged serial killer thing would've gotten old eventual...not really. I miss him to.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's some scans for this week's chapter...
Im kinda shocked


----------



## Nash (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pics don't work  
BUT OMG!!!:


> Stoptaz:
> Reika, Sakurai and Anzu keep shooting at a distance.
> 
> The Nurarihyon falls to pieces
> ...


I hope it's the right trans...
Also: 278 will be out on August 7th, and it's said to be the last chap of the Osaka arc.

Anzu dead? 

HS <3
      
I'm sooo in heaven


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't work? I can see them perfectly...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I'm gonna re-read phase 2


----------



## Somnus (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, now that was awesome, I feel bad for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anzu though, but maybe she'll be teleported before she dies...and I hope that HS don't waste his 200 and something points(since he also killed Nuri's bodyguards ) in his own freedom


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, Host Samurai is a beast


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow sweet, the  vampier saves everyone just like i predicted. i hope nishi survives, and i hope anzu doesn't. katou will of course. so did takeshi die in this mission?


----------



## piccun? (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's finally over 


and as many easily predicted HS killed him. new osaka team leader?


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what???? HS comes and kills nuri like fodder


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what???? HS comes and kills nuri like fodder



Precisely.   Such is the power of HS.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anzu dies?  Holy shit.  I know a lot of people didn't like her, but I was expecting her to live at least through this arc.  This manga is so unpredictable it's awesome.




I can't see the pictures as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So shooting at him a lot from a distance does work


----------



## Penance (Jul 19, 2008)

Nash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








If the images don't show, hit the refresh button on your browser...


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Lot's of gore
Haha, HS fuck yeah


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it would be hilarious if HS uses his points to wish himself out of gantz, then goes back to being a vampire and killing the gantz members lulz


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 19, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I can totally see him KS'ing Nuri and get the 100 points.



Where is your god now?

Oh yeah, he slashed Nuri in half.


----------



## E (Jul 19, 2008)

i also called it 

i also called it 

i couldve bet munnies


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 19, 2008)

Everyone is mere fodder in front of HS.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 19, 2008)

No kidding.  I wonder if he 


*Spoiler*: __ 



intentionally stayed out of the fight just so he could kill steal Nuri's 100 points?




Question though: Since it was quite clear from the get go that Nuri would require teamwork to down, would whomever helped kill him just now get 100 points or would only the one who landed the killing blow get it?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont think gantz offers partial credit for assist killings


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

Probably only the one that killed him. Kurono got all the points from beating the Oni boss, even though Izumi helped him. I hope Anzu survives, she's cute. Am i the only one who doesnt like HS???


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 19, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Probably only the one that killed him. Kurono got all the points from beating the Oni boss, even though Izumi helped him. I hope Anzu survives, she's cute. Am i the only one who doesnt like HS???





*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno.  Her entire middle torso just got vaporized.  Unless the mission ends in the next 3 seconds, they'll most likely need to get 100 points to bring her back.




And most likely because HS is just so damn awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2008)

Nury pulls out another form.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 19, 2008)

I miss kurono


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I miss kurono


And Izumi


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 19, 2008)

Indeed. Both Kurono and Izumi were lethal killing machines in _both_ Gantz and the outside world.


----------



## Nash (Jul 19, 2008)

Penance said:


> If the images don't show, hit the refresh button on your browser...



Thaaaanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 




:WOW Finally, the moment we've all been waiting for. Hoooost pek
Seems that it's the last page of the chap. I wonder if Oku surprises us next chapter.




Bow down, HS haters, your king has come


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Indeed. Both Kurono and Izumi were lethal killing machines in _both_ Gantz and the outside world.


Well at least Katou isn't that ba-

I can't do it  I just can't trick myself into thinking Katou isn't terrible.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 19, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Nury pulls out another form.



lol, best prediction ever

if i was oku i would be tempted to do this, just for the laughs, even though i would be in trouble from readers and editors


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

I finally caught up with Gantz.

Lulz @ How they defeated the giant demon.

"HEY IF I ASK YOU A QUESTION, YOU WON'T KILL ME"


----------



## Shibo (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg.... O___O Osaka... will it really be over : O WOW ! Im so happy


----------



## Nash (Jul 19, 2008)

^It feels sooo good, rite? 

Almost too good. I'm suspicious


----------



## mercersensei (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah, its almost too good to believe that they actually defeated the boss, but then again, if they didnt, how exactly are they gonna get out of this


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

I just need a bit of plot development xD it's about time dont you guys think?!


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll reserve judgement till I read the chapter.  Though I'm happy HS is back, him beating Nuri with a slash seems... weak.  Hopefully it has something to do with his Nanomachines...  Then again, maybe I should just be happy Nuri is gonna die.  

And I wanna know HS's name!  I'm getting tried of "Host Samurai".  Especially since we only seen it once around 50 chapters ago.  To change it up I might start calling him "Hosto" or maybe "Hosudo".


----------



## fxu (Jul 20, 2008)

If Nuri isn't dead now, I will seriously stop reading Gantz.


Just kidding, but I would be really fucking pissed.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 20, 2008)

^same here, I dont care if he dies from a heartattack, or gets run over, just die already  ( okay i'd care, but you get the idea )


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 20, 2008)

I want a raw so bad....


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 20, 2008)

HS for main character as long as Kurono is gone. Kato isn't a suitable replacement.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LMFAO @ ANZU.

She'll probably get wished back anyway.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lastier said:


> HS for main character as long as Kurono is gone. Kato isn't a suitable replacement.


I agree with you, Katou is a bitch


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2008)

This is how Nuri will die:

*everyone starts getting transfered back, Nuri is still alive*
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Katou: WHAT'S-A GOING ON?!
Gantz: Out of time.
Everyone: There's a time limit? 
Gantz: It's been 4 years, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

End-game.

(Unless there's an actual time limit, I forget)


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 20, 2008)

Not for this game, it ends when every enemy is dead.


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2008)

Katou might just take in her son...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 20, 2008)

So much Katou hating =[


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> So much Katou hating =[



because he fucking sucks, he's fodder imo


----------



## Felix (Jul 20, 2008)

I foresee that Katou will indeed be the main character, and get the char development. He will evolve although in a different path
In the end, him and Kurono are together in the Gantz team, like in the beggining.
And it will kick ass... And the story ends
But for now KATOU SUCKS

KATOU SUCKS


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

The only thing that keeps me reading this manga is the prospect of Kurono returning...otherwise, I would've stopped by now.


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2008)

Felix said:


> I foresee that Katou will indeed be the main character, and get the char development. He will evolve although in a different path
> In the end, him and Kurono are together in the Gantz team, like in the beggining.
> And it will kick ass... And the story ends
> But for now KATOU SUCKS
> ...



Yep...pretty much...


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 20, 2008)

Penance said:


> Katou might just take in her son...


What are you saying?! Kato is a pedo?!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^ whose son???


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ whose son???



Anzu, from Oka's "team"...



Shikashi said:


> What are you saying?! Kato is a pedo?!





:amazed...No.  Just that he'll like living with two little boys......


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> The only thing that keeps me reading this manga is the prospect of Kurono returning...otherwise, I would've stopped by now.


This.

If it wasn't for Kurono being able to return, and HS, I would have stopped.

Katou is just so shitty.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ Thank u for agreeing. It is reassuring that I am not alone...but then again, it was never in doubt. 

*@Penance:* Anzu?!?!? Who is that??? 

Forgive me for my memory. But after all the hype, when the Oka team got annihilated (minus Katou's new fangirl), I lost all respect and seemed to have subconsciously and systematically forgotten all the member's names.

EDIT: I still remember Oka. So everyone minus Oka. He died an off-panel death. That's gotta be the worst way to die. The mangaka deems you so worthless, he/she relegates you to a status less than fodder. That means u were destined for FAIL OKA.


I apologize if I come off as vindictive at the moment...I read some Code Geass spoilers...

I JUST CAN'T STAND THAT TABLE-HUMPING BITCH THAT IS NINA...HOW STUPID COULD SHE BE?!?!!?!??!


----------



## Nash (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't wait for this mission to end, so we can focus the next 50 few chapters on the daily life of Hikawa () and Nishi and then eventually switch to the German Gantzers. I'm soo excited


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 21, 2008)

Katou is a good character, I think people are raging cause their beloved muscle rider did not get the job done  

Well I hope Kurono comes back, I believe he will and bang Katou's new girlfriend


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> I can't wait for this mission to end, so we can focus the next 50 few chapters on the daily life of Hikawa () and Nishi and then eventually switch to the German Gantzers. I'm soo excited



Knowing Oku it is more likely that the shows the American team than the german one lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope we see a *Chicago* Gantz team


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ I'm down with...

if itsn't Chicago, it will either be a New York or Los Angeles Gantz team.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to see a Chicago Gantz team because that's my hometown


----------



## Nash (Jul 21, 2008)

I want an epic showdown between American Gantzers and European ones. Europe being the winner of course


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> I want an epic showdown between American Gantzers and European ones. Europe being the winner of course


All Hail Brittania


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2008)

It definitely should be LA.

"YO YO HOMIES, KILLIN' SUM DEMONZ"
Katou:


----------



## Penance (Jul 21, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ Thank u for agreeing. It is reassuring that I am not alone...but then again, it was never in doubt.
> 
> *@Penance:* Anzu?!?!? Who is that???
> 
> ...



Anzu's the fangirl...

Side: Look on the bright side-at least Nina hasn't been geassed by Lelouch...yet...


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm happy Host is back.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 22, 2008)

whizzed through all chapters in 3days.... but damn mangaka made a big mistake in killing oka he was epic!


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 22, 2008)

He? Was? Some shitty ass... that-black-dude-from-Bleach rip-off.

Only thing that can save this Manga now is a Team based on Dragon Ball... oh, fuck yes. Dragon Team, I can already see it.


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2008)

So male hostess is awesome, fuck yeah. Maybe after this they'd get on with the plot.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 22, 2008)

Sexy Host Samurai or sexy Nishi panel time please


----------



## Nash (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope nishi doesn't die from blood loss, or any of them for that matter


----------



## Ooter (Jul 23, 2008)

Nishi must live. Fight is over nxt chap then it'll be daily life, and lol at how that Osaka chick asking to live with Kato.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 23, 2008)

They gonna have sexy time, and then Kato's brother pops up and... MORE SEXY TIME, DP!


----------



## Ooter (Jul 23, 2008)

That girl is like the next hot hot girl, she better not die and kurono beter be revived soon
tough i have doubts he will, it might be too soon for Oku.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 23, 2008)

Ooter said:


> That girl is like the next hot hot girl, she better not die and kurono beter be revived soon
> tough i have doubts he will, it might be too soon for Oku.



Gantz needs Kurono back more than ever after this trash arc but Host Samurai kill steal Nuri points so maybe Host will get his free pass out of gantz.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 23, 2008)

He prob won't leave without his fodder partner, so I don't see him going yet. I wonder how many points he has though, he did kill those 2 aliens that seemed to be fairly high level aswell as Nuri from the looks of it(hopefully).


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 23, 2008)

^He just got 100 points and when he lost his finger it was clear that he don't give a shit about her and he only cares about his missing finger.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2008)

it never gets old. 

i want kurono baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack dammit

current dude is sooo boring.


----------



## Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Only a few more hours till the raw's out. Can't wait. Must.find.something.to.do


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

The wound sure looked a lot bigger last chapter...


----------



## Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder if this is Oku's mistake and he simply forgot about it or if it has something to do with Nuri's regeneration..I doubt it though. I blame Oku.


----------



## Juubi (Jul 23, 2008)

needs moar kurono


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 23, 2008)

@Nash: thanks for the spoiler!!!

I thought I saw that the chapter wasn't coming out till August 7.  Oh well, I'm glad it's coming out period. 

I thank God Reika looks calm.  At the least she is the only one breathing through the her nose and doesn't seem to be losing it.  Both Sakurai and Anzu are practically panicking, panting through their mouths.  And I won't even mention Katou, the King of breathing hard for no reason.


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet cover...


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 24, 2008)

Why did they have to shoot him... like, seriously, the dude was getting all philosophical and shit.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 24, 2008)

We don't need Kurono, if we have HS.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> We don't need Kurono, if we have HS.


No, we don't need HS if we have Izumi.

Izumi/Kurono > All those newfags (aside from Kaze, he's pretty cool)


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> No, we don't need HS if we have Izumi.
> 
> Izumi/Kurono > All those newfags (aside from Kaze, he's pretty cool)



Those two rule the world...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 24, 2008)

why would you say izumi or kurono are better than HS? HS killd them both lol. and nishi knows more than them both. nishi + HS >>>>>>>>>> izumi + kurono

canon


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Kurono/Izumi had the odds ridiculously against them.  Kurono more so than Izumi.

Izumi had to fight like 50 vamps before he confronted Hikawa.  Even then Hikawa targeted Izumi's girlfriend.  Izumi saved her () and got killed for it.

Kurono also had to fight like 50 enemies.  However, he didn't have his suit and didn't have any Gantz weapons.  He didn't even have all his memories and he still kicked ass.  Then Hikawa comes in and holds up Akira's head, agitating Kurono.  That's when Hikawa slashed him.

Sorry, but from canon, it looks like Hikawa had to use tricks to kill Kurono/Izumi.  They were just that badass.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Kurono/Izumi had the odds ridiculously against them.  Kurono more so than Izumi.
> 
> Izumi had to fight like 50 vamps before he confronted Hikawa.  Even then Hikawa targeted Izumi's girlfriend.  Izumi saved her () and got killed for it.
> 
> ...


</argument>

HS is badass, but saying he can replace the epic win that were Kurono/Izumi is ridiculous.

Also, Nishi? LOL.

That guy is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Izumi seems to know just as much as Nishi (they were partners), and he's deadlier... but HS practically killed an unarmed Kurono (take away HS' sword, and then they'd be even)...

EDIT: LOL, HS killed Izumi similar to the way he (most likely ) killed Nurarihyon...Izumi's a 100 pointer...


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Penance said:


> Izumi seems to know just as much as Nishi (they were partners), and he's deadlier... but HS practically killed an unarmed Kurono (take away HS' sword, and then they'd be even)...


Except HS is a vampire and Kurono is a human.

Kurono was a regular human, and still managed to kick as much ass as he did before dying.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Exactly...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> We don't need Kurono, if we have HS.



I cannot believe you just said that. The hell's with this blasphemy.

Don't get me wrong. I like the Host Samurai. Though I am straight, I have a thing for guys dressed in Dolce & Gabbana black suits who wield katanas and can kill aliens. 

But still. I'd much rather have Kurono. He's like friggin' Benjamin Linus from LOST. You know...the dude that's like "Don't worry. How many times have I told you? I always have a plan." Next thing you know, he takes out 5 mercenaries armed with AK-47s and semi-automatic machine guns. Funny thing is...the only thing in his hand is just a pistol.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> </argument>
> 
> HS is badass, but saying he can replace the epic win that were Kurono/Izumi is ridiculous.



Huh?  I think you misunderstood me.  I meant that Kurono/Izumi is way more badass than Hikawa (HS).  Hikawa had to resort to underhanded tactics to beat either of them.  We're saying the same thing.  I think...


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Huh?  I think you misunderstood me.  I meant that Kurono/Izumi is way more badass than Hikawa (HS).  Hikawa had to resort to underhanded tactics to beat either of them.  We're saying the same thing.  I think...


I didn't misunderstand you, my "</argument>" means your post is sufficient proof of the win that were Izumi/Kurono.

I then go on to say that I like HS, but I much prefer Izumi/Kurono.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh.  My bad...

Well, anyway, HS is badass.  Just not on the level of Kurono/Izumi.  If there's a chance that Kurono comes back Lastier and AbnormallyNormal can keep Hikawa.  

Otherwise, yeah, Hikawa is the most badass on the Tokyo team (cept maybe Kaze).  I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaze has reached high levels of awesomeness...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaze vs. Hikawa!  Who do you guys think would win?

I can't really decide... ?


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Kaze vs. Hikawa!  Who do you guys think would win?
> 
> I can't really decide... ?



Hard to say.  Kaze's like Kurono in the sense that he has the FIGHTING SPIRIT!  

Hikawa is...Hikawa.  Kaze will hold his own, to say the least-just throw the kid in front of a bus...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Penance said:


> Hard to say.  Kaze's like Kurono in the sense that he has the FIGHTING SPIRIT!
> 
> Hikawa is...Hikawa.  Kaze will hold his own, to say the least-just throw the kid in front of a bus...



While, I agree with you on Kaze having the fighting spirit, you gotta remember that he only uses his body.

This is what makes me hesitate.  While Kurono would use his katana, guns, and hand-to-hand (hell, he'd use anything!), Kaze limits himself to just his fighting techniques.  Could he really beat Hikawa, who uses his own sword, firearm, and is already a very good fighter?  I dunno...


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> While, I agree with you on Kaze having the fighting spirit, you gotta remember that he only uses his body.
> 
> This is what makes me hesitate.  While Kurono would use his katana, guns, and hand-to-hand (hell, he'd use anything!), Kaze limits himself to just his fighting techniques.  Could he really beat Hikawa, who uses his own sword, firearm, and is already a very good fighter?  I dunno...



Sakata and Sakurai's main attack pattern was to spam their psychic abilities-and they almost killed Hikawa's main squeeze...If Kaze plays to his strengths, he has a better chance of winning.  Let's not forget that Kurono didn't get killed until he charged HS head on (A tactic that doesn't quite compliment him)...


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chap. I still don't have any respect for Gantz girls, but I admit, Reika was quite impressive with her calm attitute. Anzu on the other hand. You know. At first I only hated her for being an annoying fangirl but this chapter..whadda bitch. She wants to save the love of her life..although she has a child..waiting for her  
Hm, I'm a bit disappointed that Cherry didn't do that much :/
Hikawa just saved the manga 

Katou-cha, why j00 4lw4ys l0se l1mb




HS and Nishi for main characters =]


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 was that vamire dude to kill him off? tell me it was him


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey I just started reading Gantz yesterday, currently on Chapter 25, and I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me (if it is eventually explained later on in the manga just tell me that). 

When they were sent out to kill/send (what ever it is) the aliens no one could see them or the alien... like they were invisible. But after they were taken back to the apartment and went home everyone could see them again. Like nothing had ever happened... well with exception to Titz and the fact that the original her didn't die. So are they only invisible when they are out on a mission/when they use their suits to turn invisible like Nishi did right before he left the apartment?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Usually they are invisible only during missions, whether they're wearing suits or not.  It has to do with different frequencies they're on.  However there is a device that can enable them to be invisible even outside missions.  You've probably seen it or will see it.  Nishi has it, but they all can use one.

I've actually theorized that there are 3 frequencies.  There's the normal one.  Regular Humans operate on this one.  Then there is the Alien one, which of course Aliens live on, but also Gantz missions are carried out on this one.  Then there is the Gantz frequency.  This one is accessed by using the control that Nishi loves.  I say it's seperate cause both Aliens and Humans can't see someone on this frequency.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nevermind I read it


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh Fuck this HS if Kato didn't got his 100points we will never see Kurono again and this manga needs the TRUE main character back i can't take that Kato anymore he is just ridiculos and Anzu too i say Kurono and Reika FTW.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

"So, HS, what will you do with your 100 points?"
"I've always felt like rematch with that Izumi guy..."

Winrar.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 24, 2008)

^ That's a posibility


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Oh Fuck this HS if Kato didn't got his 100points we will never see Kurono again and this manga needs the TRUE main character back i can't take that Kato anymore he is just ridiculos and Anzu too i say *Kurono and Reika FTW*.



Emboldened for the fucking truth. 



Sin said:


> "So, HS, what will you do with your 100 points?"
> "I've always felt like rematch with that Izumi guy..."
> 
> Winrar.



?

Looking at it that way, it's more possible that Hikawa _would_ wish Izumi back than Kurono. 

Although, I think both scenarios are unlikely in the end.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe HS will realize that since he's stuck in the game (I doubt he would choose to leave), he'll need all the strong players he can get, and thus, wishes back Izumi/Kurono.

God that would kick ass


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

I second that.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> Maybe HS will realize that since he's stuck in the game (I doubt he would choose to leave), he'll need all the strong players he can get, and thus, wishes back Izumi/Kurono.
> 
> God that would kick ass



That'd be beautiful...  I almost couldn't imagine seeing the Gantz team that stomped again...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Penance said:


> That'd be beautiful...  I almost couldn't imagine seeing the Gantz team that stomped again...



Seriously!  Could you imagine how much win it'd be to have Kurono, Izumi, Kaze, and Hikawa all working together.  I'd wet myself every chapter!!!

I'd love to add Sakurai to that list but he needs to man up first.  He was badass against the fire demon but that was it.

Nishi...  I'd rather not say.  I've already questioned Hikawa, if I say something about Nishi, Nash might kill me.


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello thar 

Hikawa and Izumi in one team? Too much awesomeness..my panties can't take so much win 

You guys will sooner or later find out why Nishi's awesome.
 Just you wait


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

I really don't like Nishi, but I'm re-reading the arc since Kurono left (I like pain  ) to refresh my memory, since I marathoned Gantz in about a day (All 200-something chapters) the first time, and my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

No no no..I just can tell when someone mentions Nishi's name 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolololololol.."we made it". Suuuuure. 

You gotta love the convo in the chaps. Aaahh, ooooh, aaahh, uuuh.  Katou's panting. Ahhh. Ohhh. Katou's crying. Ahh. Uhhh.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> No no no..I just can tell when someone mentions Nishi's name
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heh...he does that quite a bit, doesn't he?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously!  Could you imagine how much win it'd be to have Kurono, Izumi, Kaze, and Hikawa all working together.  I'd wet myself every chapter!!!
> 
> I'd love to add Sakurai to that list but he needs to man up first.  He was badass against the fire demon but that was it.
> 
> Nishi...  I'd rather not say.  I've already questioned Hikawa, if I say something about Nishi, Nash might kill me.


That'd the best Gantz team world wide


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> No no no..I just can tell when someone mentions Nishi's name



That's just as bad...  



Nash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know, take that outta context and it sounds like Katou finally gettin some.  Finally... 



Tayimus said:


> Pag 6
> Katou: Now I can!
> I can get out of here!



Was I the only person to lol at this?  By "Now I can!" I thought Katou meant _*I can bring back Kei-chan!*_ But nooooo it's- "I can get out of here."  Flippin Wuss...   It just made me chuckle.


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh shi- with all his panting, I didn't even notice that Katou was actually talking 

I want Ayumu to replace Teh Wussy-boy


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol Katou.

Kurono would have pwned that thing without his arms OR legs. He would have licked the trigger.

I liked the lonely mother-girl too 

Hopefully it all ends before she dies.


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks 

Omg "A sacrifice was given, darkness overflowed and then..his time came!!". Fuuuuck..I totally came 

As much as I hate Katou, you gotta give him props for at least trying to attack Nuri without his legs. I'd say he was pretty decent this chap or at least the last few panels :/

And srsly, Anzu's a slut. She chose Katou's life over her kid. That's just pathetic


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2008)

Mmmm i think Katou will still fire that weapon next chapter.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol Katou.
> 
> Kurono would have pwned that thing without his arms OR legs. He would have licked the trigger.



Fucking A-the only way for Nuri to adapt to Kurono would be to blow himself up.  Nuri'd have no chance...


----------



## Fran (Jul 24, 2008)

EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  EPIC  


*Spoiler*: __ 



When The 100 pointer swiped the Chad-look-alike off, AHHHHH!




I was like....


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Anzu > All 

(cept Reika, she's cool too)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 24, 2008)

the "ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh" pages were the best. those pages are what makes gantz so enjopyable. i can just look at them for hours.

damn


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2008)

you know what i find funny

That vampire will be free after his first misson


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> you know what i find funny
> 
> That vampire will be free after his first misson


He's reviving Izumi


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> He's reviving Izumi



well it is a problem. If he's not careful gantz will wipe his memory of everything. when that happens he'll become a mission objective and the gantzteam will kill him and if he stays he'll constantly have the bomb in his head so gantz can kill him any time

Damn that Black ball is smart.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont understand the Katou hate


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Hikawa'll probably choose a new weapon. There's also a veeery slim chance that he'll revive that vampire girl if she dies. No way he's gonna free himself. He'd forget everything he knows about the Gantzers. So yeah..H-Gun GET?!


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> Hikawa'll probably choose a new weapon. There's also a veeery slim chance that he'll revive that vampire girl if she dies. No way he's gonna free himself. He'd forget everything he knows about the Gantzers. So yeah..H-Gun GET?!


He hates the Gantzers, he doesn't want to become like them. He didn't wear the Gantz suit, he won't use the weapons.

He'd lose all his cool points if he started using guns like everyone else.

There's no telling what he'll do with his 100 points, but I'm hoping he'll revive someone epic.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate Katou cause some people love him and he don't do shit.  Maybe I'm still sore over the Kishimoto thing.  I mean the girl loved Katou for who he was, right?  But Katou was just imitating Kurono when he was younger.  So really Kishimoto was in love with 12 year old Kurono.  On top of that, Katou was Team Leader but depended on Kurono in nearly all their missions together, he was barely a real leader.  Yet, Katou still gets Kishimoto's love.  And the kicker is that Kurono was letting her live with him (whatever the reason!).  She was just using him, she didn't like him at all (the anime screws this part up).  But the one she was really in love with in the end _was_ Kurono.

It all just makes me hate Katou sometimes...  Though I did feel bad when he died during the Ratenin Temple Arc...


----------



## Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm kinda torn when it comes to Katou. I really, reaaally hate his attitude. Yet I don't want him to die. I mean, the boy has a tough life. No parents, lived with the abusive rest of the family, the only girl he gets was blown up  and he has to take care of his brother while he's hunting down aliens although it's actually him who ends up on the brink of death. He gives his best and he doesn't deserve to die, but damn, Oku sure made him an annoying character 



Sin said:


> He hates the Gantzers, he doesn't want to become like them. He didn't wear the Gantz suit, he won't use the weapons.
> 
> He'd lose all his cool points if he started using guns like everyone else.
> 
> There's no telling what he'll do with his 100 points, but I'm hoping he'll revive someone epic.



Well, at least we can limit it to the gun option and the revive option. And I actually look forward to seeing him using the Gantz equipment. I mean, damn, he's already a strong mofo without it, but just imagine him with a suit and an H-gun


----------



## Biolink (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh goodie another Kiriyama fan


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2008)

katou should have remained dead he's just a big baby really


----------



## Biolink (Jul 24, 2008)

vault023 said:


> katou should have remained dead he's just a big baby really



Agreed.

The biggest crybaby I've ever seen.

It's like watching Izumi without any of the qualities of what makes Izumi so efficient and deadly.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Ummm... You _do_ know that Kiriyama-whatever looks a little like Katou, right?  I dunno who Kiriyama is, so if he doesn't fail like Katou then...


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> I'm kinda torn when it comes to Katou. I really, reaaally hate his attitude. Yet I don't want him to die. I mean, the boy has a tough life. No parents, lived with the abusive rest of the family, the only girl he gets was blown up  and he has to take care of his brother while he's hunting down aliens although it's actually him who ends up on the brink of death. He gives his best and he doesn't deserve to die, but damn, Oku sure made him an annoying character
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least we can limit it to the gun option and the revive option. And I actually look forward to seeing him using the Gantz equipment. I mean, damn, he's already a strong mofo without it, but just imagine him with a suit and an H-gun


I really hope HS doesn't start using Gantz equipment, it would so ruin him for me 

Also, HS should have way more than a hundred points (or close to it, if he doesn't end up killing Nuri), because he already killed two powerful demons. They might have been 50 pointers.

The only problem I just thought of, HS killed another Gantzer, he might get penalized for killing one of his own (in Gantz's eyes).


----------



## E (Jul 24, 2008)

idk if anybody mentioned this, but it's very likely that the only way to beat nuri was with non-gantz weapons, and the only one not using a gantz weapon was...you know


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> I really hope HS doesn't start using Gantz equipment, it would so ruin him for me
> 
> Also, HS should have way more than a hundred points (or close to it, if he doesn't end up killing Nuri), because he already killed two powerful demons. They might have been 50 pointers.
> 
> The only problem I just thought of, HS killed another Gantzer, he might get penalized for killing one of his own (in Gantz's eyes).



I'm in agreement with you on Hikawa using Gantz equipment.  It just doesn't seem right for him to do that.

However, I don't think those two monsters he killed were worth so many points.  They just seemed too weak.  Or maybe HS was too strong.   I believe they were worth around 10-20 points.  That's just my opinion.

On Hikawa killing another Gantzer, I dunno...  Part of me says Gantz will penalize him, then another part says Gantz doesn't care.  Hell, they were from another team anyway.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I'm in agreement with you on Hikawa using Gantz equipment.  It just doesn't seem right for him to do that.
> 
> However, I don't think those two monsters he killed were worth so many points.  They just seemed too weak.  Or maybe HS was too strong.   I believe they were worth around 10-20 points.  That's just my opinion.
> 
> On Hikawa killing another Gantzer, I dunno...  Part of me says Gantz will penalize him, then another part says Gantz doesn't care.  Hell, they were from another team anyway.


Well, the reason why I think the demons were worth a lot more is because they completely wiped out the three sadists who had already cleared once.

It wasn't even a challenge.

Hence why I think they were in the 30-40-50 range.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Ummm... You _do_ know that Kiriyama-whatever looks a little like Katou, right?  I dunno who Kiriyama is, so if he doesn't fail like Katou then...



Highly recommend you sign up and read this then:

Shingetsutan Tsukihime.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well, the reason why I think the demons were worth a lot more is because they completely wiped out the three sadists who had already cleared once.
> 
> It wasn't even a challenge.
> 
> Hence why I think they were in the 30-40-50 range.



Hmm...   I can see your reasoning.  But the sadists were idiots in the end.  I believe they got 100 points each, right?  But they were still idiots, that's why they died so easily.  And if those monsters were worth even 50 points, then what were the demon bosses worth?  They were way stronger than those two.



Biolink said:


> Highly recommend you sign up and read this then:
> 
> Shingetsutan Tsukihime.



Oh Battle Royale, huh...  I've been meaning to read that one.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah it's an awesome read, I'd get to it ASAP.

There was a novel first, two movies and the manga. Besides the novel the manga was second best in terms of accuracy. The first movie was pretty good though not accurate to the novel, the 2nd movie though trailed off into some other shit.

I like those psychological stories that show how people will react when driven into a desperate situation. Battle Royale did that better than any story I can remember. Also what kinda attracted me to Gantz initially.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Hmm...   I can see your reasoning.  But the sadists were idiots in the end.  I believe they got 100 points each, right?  But they were still idiots, that's why they died so easily.  And if those monsters were worth even 50 points, then what were the demon bosses worth?  They were way stronger than those two.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Battle Royale, huh...  I've been meaning to read that one.


The demon bosses were 68 and 71 respectively.

It makes sense really.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 25, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Ummm... You _do_ know that Kiriyama-whatever looks a little like Katou, right?  I dunno who Kiriyama is, so if he doesn't fail like Katou then...



Dude...Kazuo Kiriyama is a motherfucking beast in every way. He flipped a coin to decide whether he would help his classmates fight against the program they were put in or win the game by becoming a serial killer and murder everybody in the compitition. And his last 2 real fights...HOLY SHIT.

Dude's a machine. He's nowhere near the BITCH that Katou is.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Sin said:
			
		

> The demon bosses were 68 and 71 respectively.
> 
> It makes sense really.



Are you talking about the sub-bosses from this arc?  I'm talking about the bosses from the mission before this one, the Oni (Demon) Mission.  The Fire, Rock, Changeling, and Lightning Demons.  They were very hard to defeat.  The Demon Boss (I call him Raijin) was at least around the level of the sub-bosses from the current mission.



			
				Biolink said:
			
		

> Yeah it's an awesome read, I'd get to it ASAP.
> 
> There was a novel first, two movies and the manga. Besides the novel the manga was second best in terms of accuracy. The first movie was pretty good though not accurate to the novel, the 2nd movie though trailed off into some other shit.
> 
> I like those psychological stories that show how people will react when driven into a desperate situation. Battle Royale did that better than any story I can remember. Also what kinda attracted me to Gantz initially.



I'll read it soon as I get some extra time.  Just started Zetman and I'm liking that one. 

EDIT: @Kitty Litter:  As soon as you said he flipped a coin I thought, "TWO-FACE!!! ".


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Are you talking about the sub-bosses from this arc?  I'm talking about the bosses from the mission before this one, the Oni (Demon) Mission.  The Fire, Rock, Changeling, and Lightning Demons.  They were very hard to defeat.  The Demon Boss (I call him Raijin) was at least around the level of the sub-bosses from the current mission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, those guys.

Well, no idea really, but they all racked up an insane amount of points, so I'm guessing they were maybe in the 80s range.

I think this arc serves to point out that not all demons are alike. I mean, Oka solo'd a 100 pointer once, but he got owned this time around.

The other 2 who had beaten it 3 times also noted that this hunt was much harder than ones before.

So it's really kinda hard to base points off this arc.

I guess we'll just see soon enough anyways


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.  We'll see the results, hopefully, within the next 2 months.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 25, 2008)

the best thing is for blonde vamp to use the 100 points he  got to wish himself out of gantz, and then kill all the gantz members again LOL

that would be incredibly badass


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the best thing is for blonde vamp to use the 100 points he  got to wish himself out of gantz, and then kill all the gantz members again LOL
> 
> that would be incredibly badass


Except really gay.

There's no telling how much of his memories Gantz would wipe out.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 25, 2008)

oh yeah he could lose memories. meh, he should still do it, since he hates being a part of gantz and he's a monster


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Except really gay.
> 
> There's no telling how much of his memories Gantz would wipe out.



Again, I second one of your statements.  Specially the first part.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol, HS didn't kill Nuri, he just saved Katou. The H-gun will probably finish it once and for all.

Great fucking chapter


----------



## Nash (Jul 25, 2008)

Why should Gantz penalise HS for killing some Gantzers? Nishi killed that fodder biker and wasn't punished. Ok well, he kinda died before they were transferred back, so we don't know if Gantz would have done something..but still...Mr Black Ball couldn't care less about that. I think..yeah..whatever >_>


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

HS is


----------



## Nash (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad you've seen the light, Hibaboon


----------



## zaphood (Jul 25, 2008)

omfg.

That has to be the ultimate, best ever seen, Kill Steal.

hahaha, i'd be so pissed off at Host, and if the git gets a 100pts.... lol


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome new chapter, HS saves the day


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes HS for the win, but in hopes of seeing Kurono again I got a new set


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 25, 2008)

He needs to stop killing hot women... either make them ugly and kill those or don't make the hot ones die. Whichever... anyway, last panel was the awesome.


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it'd be hilarious if HS gets the 100 points and then Gantz go "p3n4liz3d 4 k1ll1n 1 of uR guyz" -1 point.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 25, 2008)

^ I'd die, Gantz will give Katou -30 for crying


----------



## Ooter (Jul 25, 2008)

that was one hell of a chap, best one so far, but why kill the hottest women in gantz history?

too bad vampire guy gets all the points so he'll probably go free, i doubt katou wil get 100...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 25, 2008)

the vampier actually saved everyone's lives by that "kill steal". they will thank him and be grateful, not upset about points


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 25, 2008)

... Or will they? Maybe Katou will cry some more because he can't bring Kurono back yet.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 26, 2008)

Kurono cried oh so much too, i don't see any of you trashing him...

And HS didn't kill Nuri, lol.


----------



## Penance (Jul 26, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kurono cried oh so much too, i don't see any of you bashing him...
> 
> And HS didn't kill Nuri, lol.



He killed Aliens without a suit. He dusted Vampires without a suit or Gantz weapons.  He gets a pass...


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kurono cried oh so much too, i don't see any of you trashing him...
> 
> And HS didn't kill Nuri, lol.


Thing is, at least Kurono did things BESIDES crying.

Katou is a bitch, and that's all there is to it.

Kurono pulled a group of strangers together and made people survive through shit they would have never survived without his help. Kurono got so much respect that people gave up their freedoms to revive people important to Kurono.

Kurono was so badass he outshone fucking Izumi.

What does Katou do? Bitch and moan about his brother every other chapter and go "OH MAI GAWD, AM I GUNS A DAI?"

Lol @ Comparing Kurono to Katou.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm... I was re-reading the Oni MIssion (again! ) and I saw that Gantz specifically states a *Human Being* can be revived.  Does this mean that if Chigusa (the girl vamp) dies (if she's not dead already) Hikawa can't revive her?  Even if he wanted too,that is. ?

Oh, and Kurono>Everyone>Butter Dog>Katou>Shit>Inaba. 

EDIT: "If we look back on it, we might even be able to appreciate our despair."



If/when he comes back, will we be able to appreciate the bullshit we had to go through in his absence? ?


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

You guys do know that Kurono wanted to be like Katou. He was his role model as a leader. And yeah, this is not a comparison between Kurono and Katou. I just think you guys shouldn't forget little details like this.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 26, 2008)

Kurono overtook Katou, I must admit he was a dick at first.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

When the mangas comes out what day ?

Kurono is god dont bash him


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> You guys do know that Kurono wanted to be like Katou. He was his role model as a leader. And yeah, this is not a comparison between Kurono and Katou. I just think you guys shouldn't forget little details like this.



We know that but Kurono is alwasy looking to get laid and this manga needs more sex and less blood.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 26, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Hmm... I was re-reading the Oni MIssion (again! ) and I saw that Gantz specifically states a *Human Being* can be revived.  *Does this mean that if Chigusa (the girl vamp) dies (if she's not dead already) Hikawa can't revive her?  Even if he wanted too,that is. ?*
> 
> Oh, and Kurono>Everyone>Butter Dog>Katou>Shit>Inaba.
> 
> ...



Can't anyone in the Gantz memory be revived, if she is dead she'd end up there so of course she can be revived.
I doubt Kurono will come back, maybe in the next few missions, since Katou failed completely.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

So what ya think the shapeshifter dead ?


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> When the mangas comes out what day ?
> 
> Kurono is god dont bash him



The next will be out on the 7th. So, every second Thursday.

And no one bashed him.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> The next will be out on the 7th. So, every second Thursday.
> 
> And no one bashed him.



aw i want it every week . this manga is beter than bleach


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

lolwut? Ahaha, did you just compare Bleach to Gantz? 
Don't make me laugh 

Getting it weekly would decrease the quality..so no.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 26, 2008)

Art is like *the* best, waiting for it to come out is hell tough since it's so good


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> You guys do know that Kurono wanted to be like Katou. He was his role model as a leader. And yeah, this is not a comparison between Kurono and Katou. I just think you guys shouldn't forget little details like this.


That's only because Kurono didn't give a shit about anyone at the beginning of the manga, he wanted to be like Katou in the aspect that Katou cared about others. He wanted to break down that emotional wall he had built.

I'm pretty sure he wasn't thinking "Oh boy I want to be crying, whiny bitch like Katou."


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2008)

HOST SAMURAIIIIIII


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Hibaboooo pek


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooter said:


> Art is like *the* best, waiting for it to come out is hell tough since it's so good



Shut your filthy mouth, go read Berserk.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> You guys do know that Kurono wanted to be like Katou. He was his role model as a leader. And yeah, this is not a comparison between Kurono and Katou. I just think you guys shouldn't forget little details like this.



But Katou based himself on Kurono from when they were kids. Kurono just had to get back to his old self.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Let's just compare, shall we? Last moments.

Katou:



Kurono:


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2008)

nuff said. i hope pussy katou revives kurono and dies off.


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Let's just compare, shall we? Last moments.
> 
> Katou:
> 
> ...




And what exactly did you want to prove?


----------



## Ooter (Jul 26, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Shut your filthy mouth, go read Berserk.



if you say its got better art I'll try


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> And what exactly did you want to prove?


Why Katou and Kurono are nothing alike? 

Though mystictrunks kinda owned your original argument already.


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

Too bad I never said that they were alike 

And your post provided shit. Posting their dying scenes to prove how they're different? Oh please.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> Too bad I never said that they were alike
> 
> And your post provided shit. Posting their dying scenes to prove how they're different? Oh please.


Err, yeah, that's kind of what death does to a person.

You find out your true colors during your last moments.

You either give up and die, or you fight to survive.

I thought my post spoke for itself 

Also, you said Kurono based himself off Katou, that implies that you do think they're alike


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

Err, no? Only because you see someone as your role model, doesn't mean you're exactly like that person or trying to impersonate him. Kurono and Katou both influenced each other. That doesn't make them the same person.

You posted Katou's dying scene..after he fought for his life. After he defeated that Goddess of Mercy or whatever the fuck that was. But you didn't post Kurono's last scene, lying on the floor, defeated. So I still don't see your point


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder will Gantz be good without Kurono


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> Err, no? Only because you see someone as your role model, doesn't mean you're exactly like that person or trying to impersonate him. Kurono and Katou both influenced each other. That doesn't make them the same person.
> 
> You posted Katou's dying scene..after he fought for his life. After he defeated that Goddess of Mercy or whatever the fuck that was. But you didn't post Kurono's last scene, lying on the floor, defeated. So I still don't see your point


You mean the scene where HS cuts Kurono while he's killing the girl vampire after completely owning the team sent to his assassination with a lamp?

Kurono was focused and alert throughout that whole event, and all of that while he was regaining his memories. He had no idea who he was or why those people were targeting him, yet he still managed to own all of them except 1 who attacked him while he was distracted.

Katou was bitching and crying the entire time he was fighting the ONE monster.

With that said, I don't really know what you're trying to accomplish here, what, you want to convince me(and everyone else) Katou is cooler or just as badass as Kurono?

Lol, good luck.


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

No, I was just being honest about my confusion why you bothered to post the pages without any explanation. Not everyone of us faps to some Kurono panels and immediately knows what you're trying to say


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooter said:


> if you say its got better art I'll try


What do you want? Visual proof?

Fine.



*Berserk Volume 28*


*Berserk Volume 28*


*Berserk Volume 29*


*Berserk Volume 29*


*Berserk Volume 30*


*Berserk Volume 31*


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> No, I was just being honest about my confusion why you bothered to post the pages without any explanation. Not everyone of us faps to some Kurono panels and immediately knows what you're trying to say


Ah, shoulda been clearer 

I thought you were trying to argue something impossible


----------



## RODtheTV (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone have the total death coun for this arc? If it ends.........


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

RODtheTV said:


> anyone have the total death coun for this arc? If it ends.........


No way of knowing right now, we don't know how many of the injured Tokyo people will survive.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> You mean the scene where HS cuts Kurono while he's killing the girl vampire after completely owning the team sent to his assassination with a lamp?
> 
> Kurono was focused and alert throughout that whole event, and all of that while he was regaining his memories. He had no idea who he was or why those people were targeting him, yet he still managed to own all of them except 1 who attacked him while he was distracted.
> 
> ...



See, Kurono is a badass, technically he didn't know jack about what was going on since his memories were erased and slowly - slowly - coming back. Yet, he killed a whole bunch of shit and kicked ass with a lamp going down in a blaze of kicking ass to one of the strongest guys in the entire series. Katou may be a good leader, but when he acted as a leader he never really kept people alive regardless of the circumstances.

Sure he's saved some people here and there but people haven't necessarily survived because of his "awesomeness", not Gantz folk. What Katou is is a person with a strong desire to protect, without the means to do so, now he has to achieve those means. Kurono was someone who had a strong means to survive, without will to protect, however that changed and he put his wit and natural skill into protecting others.

Katou's problem was that he wanted to save everyone, or rather, thinks he needs to save everyone. Kurono on the other hand put his faith into others knowing he couldn't protect them all but could help them regardless. He trained them and acted as their leader to give them the determination to survive. Kurono's will to survive simply surpasses anyone elses, for whatever selfish or unselfish reason they are, small or large, his survival instincts were just ridiculous. Put Katou in Kurono's shoes and see how far he would have gotten against the likes of all the shit Kurono has been up against.

Don't get me wrong, I like Katou and think he's a badass, it's just he needs to evolve more like Kurono did. He's not ready to truly lead yet.

The more I read this manga though, the more questions I ask myself about what this whole series is about. Is it really as simple as what was said in the beginning, defending against aliens and some such? The more I read the more I think it's a deliberate ploy to progress human evolution or something like that. I mean, why have old people and children get transported to the Gantz room when it's to kill aliens lol... I've been thinking it's just to make those individuals progress through forced means, like test subjects. That's just me thinking out loud though, either way I know I won't be disappointed lol, this manga is too fucking good.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 27, 2008)

You want good art? Check out Vagabond...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2008)

*bump*

Alright, I was wondering about this for a while and I wanna see what y'all think.  Who would win in fight between Reika and Chiaki (female vamp)?  Chiaki is limited to katana and handgun, while Reika has the Gantz suit, X-Gun, and katana.


----------



## Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

Both lose since they're girls 


Meh, hard to say. We haven't seen much of Chiaki's fighting style or her using any strategy. Reika, on the other hand, did develop a pretty good fighting sense. So for now I'd say Reika wins :]

edit: wait..I thought her name's Chigusa


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought her name was Chigusa too!!! 

But when I checked Gantz Otaku it has her name as Chiaki.  Maybe she's Chiaki Chigusa or Chigusa Chiaki (Lol, Chi Chi).  Sounds stupid both ways, but I digress...

Anyway, look at this- 



Reika flipped the _shit_ outta her!  I love that page!  Oh, and I think of all the girls in Gantz, Reika fails the least.  

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

No no, you're right. From all the Gantz girls, Reika's the only one who has my respect. Only a little though  


Tbh, I think people just call her Chiaki because she's a perfect copy of Chiaki Kuriyama  Hell, I'm not sure..I once read that Oku actually took Kuriyama as an example for Chigusa/Chiaki w/e..but as I said, I'm not sure if it was fans speculating or if it's canon 
Well..she hasn't done anything amazing..so she doesn't deserve a name..for now. Vampire Chick's just fine..or Chi Chi


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2008)

Nash said:


> No no, you're right. From all the Gantz girls, Reika's the only one who has my respect. Only a little though



 




Nash said:


> Tbh, I think people just call her Chiaki because she's a perfect copy of Chiaki Kuriyama  Hell, I'm not sure..I once read that Oku actually took Kuriyama as an example for Chigusa/Chiaki w/e..but as I said, I'm not sure if it was fans speculating or if it's canon
> Well..she hasn't done anything amazing..so she doesn't deserve a name..for now. Vampire Chick's just fine..or Chi Chi



Chi Chi does look like that girl from Kill Bill... 

And you're right, she hasn't done much.  Except maybe being Hikawa's filthy whore precious girlfriend.  And to think, Akira tried to save her ass.  Literally...

Reika would kick her ass.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't know what's so good about this manga. Read 29 chapters and it's shit. Is it getting better later on or anything?


----------



## Ooter (Jul 28, 2008)

Just read it again


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Don't know what's so good about this manga. Read 29 chapters and it's shit. Is it getting better later on or anything?


Try opening your eyes.

It helps.

(I'm assuming you're reading Gantz with your eyes closed, so you can't see the epic.)


----------



## Ooter (Jul 28, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> What do you want? Visual proof?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...





favorable.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Don't know what's so good about this manga. Read 29 chapters and it's shit. Is it getting better later on or anything?



The story doesn't pick up until the Buddha alien arc to be honest.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Don't know what's so good about this manga. Read 29 chapters and it's shit. Is it getting better later on or anything?



yeah the first few chapters SUCK, and that is to be honest. skip ahead to chapter 59. The manga starts to pick up after that. It's not a great manga, it's just good enough, the recent arc however is pretty piss poor you will know why. Gantz first few chapters are pretty lame, then the main character starts growing some balls after the events of the arc that starts around chapter 59. After that the manga becomes 3 times more readable, and dare say it, enjoyable.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 28, 2008)

The current chapters are only boring because you get one every 2 weeks, if you read them all in a row it isnt that bad. The Oni Boss took a bit to kill too.


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

That's what I did. I stopped when Oka showed up, and I recently caught up.

It didn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sure that the alien that never dies is pretty stupid.....


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Don't know what's so good about this manga. Read 29 chapters and it's shit. Is it getting better later on or anything?



If you're not interested by then you're probably not ever gonna be interested since stuff hardly changes besides the development of Kurono.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 28, 2008)

Athrum said:


> The current chapters are only boring because you get one every 2 weeks, *if you read them all in a row it isnt that bad.* The Oni Boss took a bit to kill too.


Completely agree. I've just finished reading all the chapter and it was really fun to read them all without interruptions. But now I have to wait a lot for the next chapter and that sucks really hard.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 28, 2008)

at least we know the next chapter will be the end of this osaka mission, which means HS 99.9% sure just slaughtered the alien


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2008)

HS gets 70 to 80 poits just from Nuri...so well over 100...and everyone else splits the remaining Nuri points...


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2008)

Penance said:


> HS gets 70 to 80 poits just from Nuri...so well over 100...and everyone else splits the remaining Nuri points...


Why would Nuri have his points split?

I don't think Gantz works like that. Whoever kills whatever gets all the marbles.


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Why would Nuri have his points split?
> 
> I don't think Gantz works like that. Whoever kills whatever gets all the marbles.



I could have sworn that the points were split up in the past...hold on...

EDIT:  I have no evidence of my statement, and I couldn't find any-so nvrmind...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 29, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Completely agree. I've just finished reading all the chapter and it was really fun to read them all without interruptions. But now I have to wait a lot for the next chapter and that sucks really hard.



.............this arc was dumb....and I was going to right an entire paragraph explaining why but.....geez....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

The point scoring is confusing =[


----------



## Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

As much as I love HS, I'd lol so hard if the shot of the H-Gun kills Nuri _and_ HS xD

Then I'd cry 


I just reread Phase 2 and I found out that Katou actually only cried in the last ~2 chaps or so when Anzu died. I'm kinda starting to like him. >_>

In b4 'stfu bitch, Katou fails..and so do you'


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> As much as I love HS, I'd lol so hard if the shot of the H-Gun kills Nuri _and_ HS xD
> 
> Then I'd cry
> 
> ...


Oh no! Nash is starting to like Katou the world is comming to an end!


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not worried yet.  If Nash starts to like Katou more than HS then that's surely a sign of the apocalypse.  I'll be kissing my ass goodbye then.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Let's hope that never happens


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 29, 2008)

Katou does not allow his tears to fall easily. 

Anzu certainly meant a lot to him.


----------



## Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

Me liking Katou more than HS will nevar evar happen..Katou lacks fangs, blond (or blue w/e) hair, smexiness and extreme badassness to compete with Hikawa 

But I'm slowly starting to appreciate Katou and sympathise with him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=epgllKQZ2_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

Gantz anime so awesome ^^


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2008)

I swear to God I love Gantz Abridged!!!

I lol @Nash appreciating Katou and sympathizing with him. 

But your Reika set is teh win.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nash said:


> Me liking Katou more than HS will nevar evar happen..Katou lacks fangs, blond (or blue w/e) hair, smexiness and extreme badassness to compete with Hikawa
> 
> But I'm slowly starting to appreciate Katou and sympathise with him.



Hopefully, Katou's gun glowing doesn't mean it's ready to kill HS right there on the spot ;o That gun goes off in like 1-2 seconds, he better book it hella fast :/ I don't want him to get pancaked of all damn things.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you imagine that?

Hikawa, the guy who took out Izumi _and_ Kurono, get killed by Katou... _by accident_!

It would be the ultimate case of tragic irony (at least in Gantz ).


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Can you imagine that?
> 
> Hikawa, the guy who took out Izumi _and_ Kurono, get killed by Katou... _by accident_!
> 
> It would be the ultimate case of tragic irony (at least in Gantz ).



Gantz might just revie him on PRINCIPLE...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 30, 2008)

Penance said:


> Gantz might just revie him on PRINCIPLE...



Agreed.  The guy who killed two badasses (not one, TWO ) is not allowed to be offed by a wuss.  It is against the law. 

Laws of BadAssness Chapter 3, Section B- 

A badass can only be killed by another badass of equal or greater badassness, and under no uncertain terms be killed by a pansy unless -

    a) Said pansy is part of a group no less than, but not limited to, 5 pansies per pound of badassness.

    b) Said badass wants pansy to kill him/her which must be preceded and/or followed by a lengthy and logical explanation as to why _this_ pansy must kill _this_ badass.

Laws of BadAssness Chapter 4-

*A pansy can not under any conditions be able to become a badass.*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 30, 2008)

omg i totally forgot about the super gun

damnit what if katou seriously used it, and it killed HS and nuri

but i dont think HS would look uber badass like that just to die instantly you know

even in gantz, there are some things that just should not happen


----------



## Nash (Jul 30, 2008)

The thing is...Oku tends to kill off all the badass characters, i.e. Izumi, Oka, Kurono... If that's some kind of pattern, it technically means HS has to die too 

However, I hope he survives. He better. Gantz can't lose another awesome character..like that


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 30, 2008)

oka wasnt badass at all i thought. and izumi was just a prick. 

nishi was broguht back to life because oku realized how badass he was, and that kurono didnt fill the void 

kaze rules too and is alive


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

Penance said:


> Gantz might just revie him on PRINCIPLE...


Gantz is a bastard, he doesn't do anything on principle


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Gantz is a bastard, he doesn't do anything on principle



Okay.  He'll do it for the lulz, and to see how pissed HS gets.  That's right- he'll get pissed...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

^ Ok that might work


----------



## Ooter (Jul 30, 2008)

GAntz wants lulz so he should revive Kurono for the lulz.


----------



## Nash (Jul 30, 2008)

Gantz should also revive Oka for the lulz 

And Izumi.

And the Sniper guy.

And Butter Dog.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ooter (Jul 30, 2008)

forget sniper guy, izumi, maybe... oka shouldnt have been killed in the first place.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooter said:


> GAntz wants lulz so he should revive Kurono for the lulz.



Who knows actually, he may do it, Gantz does want more people like Kurono. I'm also sure he'd be happy to bring him away from his freedom, seems like something Gantz would do. He seemed to groom people for survival making things a bit more interesting.


----------



## Nash (Jul 30, 2008)

AnkoHina


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

Nash said:


> AnkoHina



......... ...whew....


----------



## Ooter (Jul 30, 2008)

too much blood, sex and gore im guessing.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

no at Darkhorse's request


----------



## Emery (Jul 30, 2008)

Learn2#lurk, fgts.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> no at Darkhorse's request



bitch


----------



## Nash (Jul 31, 2008)

~3 more days until we get spoilers :WOW

Can't wait too see what kind of surprise Oku has in store for us :3


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Good job Darkhorse. I won't be buying your edition of the manga now.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

^ Their Berserk was shit


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

hs wins next chap.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

The last few chapters have been amazing, I lolled at the sniper plan though.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Kato is highly intelligent. If Oka couldn't kill that thing with a fully upgraded suit, then what would 4 snipers on some rooftops do? That vamp is awesome, and probably my favorite character now with Kurono, Izumi, and probably Kuwabara all being dead. What's his name again?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2008)

Host Samurai?

Thats what everyone calls him anyway >.>


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

You know what really made me lol, half a naked chick with her guts hanging out, doing split kicks to the face, has she it, alien. w/e lol no decency


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

the alien could be caught off guard, if he's not expecting an attack he can be hit, right? there had to be some way.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Lure it to a subway and let it get hit by a train lol


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Host Samurai?
> 
> Thats what everyone calls him anyway >.>



No LG, not him. The guy that killed him. Is a chain smoker, badass, and nails the hot vampire chick.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You know what really made me lol, half a naked chick with her guts hanging out, doing split kicks to the face, has she it, alien. w/e lol no decency



I've lol'ed so many times during this arc. I think it's fucking hilarious that the alien uses fucking eye lasers. Seriously, he couldn't come up with anything better than eye lasers?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Lure it to a subway and let it get hit by a train lol


It worked for Kurono and Katou


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> It worked for Kurono and Katou


Nice to know someone gets my joke


----------



## Felix (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nice to know someone gets my joke



It was a joke? 
So when are we getting our next Gantz chapter?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone remember all of the dupes that where made when Gantz won MOTM and ^ that's a good question


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

If Darkhorse decides to publish Black Lagoon they will.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

Darkhorse are some bitches


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuck this, I love my Black Lagoon.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

well.................


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Everybody loves BL. Gantz is my favorite though, and being inconvenienced from reading it pisses me off.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

next chappie 7th august maties.^


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Black Lagoon and xxxHolic and School Rumble (eclectic i kno) takes up most of my reading space. 

Gantz I read as soon as its out, let it sink in for a day or so then ponder about it till the next chap.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

I do need to start xxxHolic, you've raved about that for what seems like forever now.


----------



## Felix (Jul 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I thought it was just a brilliant strategy to kill an alien.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere around 2 weeks from now. We're going to be downloading from this point onwards it looks like. lol, your avatar.



What's wrong with my avatar?
And lol you aren't ignoring me

Anyway, is Black Lagoon recommendable?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Tsubasa and Holic goes hand in hand.

Its very occult stylized, apart from violent as shit, I love occult and folklore.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

> Anyway, is Black Lagoon recommendable?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its like having your own private Chinese action cinema, the anime adaptation is fuck awesome as well. 

10/10


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> What's wrong with my avatar?
> *And lol you aren't ignoring me*



I was running this avatar a few days back.



I just though it was funny that you have the same guy, and I have no idea who he is other than he's from FF and he looks cool.

Thanks for the reminder, *adds back to list*



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Tsubasa and Holic goes hand in hand.
> 
> Its very occult stylized, apart from violent as shit, I love occult and folklore.



I have some time, I'll start Holic today at some point.


----------



## Felix (Jul 31, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I was running this avatar a few days back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judge Gabranth
And I've got this set for weeks now. Lurk moar 

I'll read some Black Lagoon. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

You will not regret it


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

black lagoon is good, read it all of you.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 31, 2008)

Felix said:


> Judge Gabranth
> And I've got this set for weeks now. Lurk moar



You can't see the set's of people your ignoring.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 31, 2008)

grr, I cant remember... does 278 come out this week or next week?


----------



## Nash (Jul 31, 2008)

August 7th.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 31, 2008)

Nooo, another week, I cant take this, need more gantz!

Host Samurai better not do us wrong, we're counting on him.

I think while I wait for the new chapter, I'll reread over this arc.  It's the first arc for me that I've actually read as it was released (which is kinda sad in a way, started reading well over a year ago), and I'm having trouble remembering all that's happened.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

read psyren.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 31, 2008)

Ooter said:


> read psyren.




hmm, not familiar with it but thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

What's psyren


----------



## Emery (Jul 31, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> What's psyren



A shonen version of GantZ.

Host Samurai's name is Hikawa, by the way, people.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

He'll always be HS to me and I'll have to check out Psyren


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 31, 2008)

Emery said:


> A *shonen version of GantZ.*
> 
> Host Samurai's name is Hikawa, by the way, people.


...

...

*Slowly backs away from topic*


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2008)

Emery said:


> *A shonen version of GantZ.*
> 
> Host Samurai's name is Hikawa, by the way, people.



Hey, that's not... exactly true... Psyren is...  

Okay, there's a _couple_ of things that'll be familiar to Gantz fans but seriously it's not a rip-off or anything (IMO).  With little more than 30 chapters so far, I say give it a try.  I'm liking it so far.

And here's the summary taken from OM-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshina Ageha is a high school student who offers to help people with their problems for 10,000 yen. He'll take care of your stalkers, find your lost animal, whatever you want. One day when he's heading home, a nearby pay phone rings, and he picks it up. The only thing he hears however is his own voice echoing. After finding a mysterious card with the word 'Psyren' printed on it, his life suddenly changes as he is drawn into a crazy new world.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 31, 2008)

Emery said:


> A shonen version of GantZ.
> 
> *Host Samurai's name is Hikawa, by the way, people*.



I'm not doubting this but where did it say that?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 1, 2008)

do you guys believe kaze and takeshi will survive? will nishi survive?

i am pretty sure noone from osaka team will. and i am pretty sure old man and inaba are gone. thank heavens for that!!!

reika i dont really hate because she is actually above average bravery/skills for a mere human. sakurai is he can overcome the whole organ failure shit could be totally awesome. kaze is and always has been totally awesome. takeshi is a kaze jr rip off clone but his story moves me to tears. katou is a piece of shit but at least he isnt kurono or izumi. nishi and blonde vamp are THE BEST


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2008)

Emery said:


> A shonen version of GantZ.
> 
> Host Samurai's name is Hikawa, by the way, people.


That's not true at all o_O

It shares some aspects of Gantz (mainly the game-type aspect), but it is not a shounen version of Gantz, nor does it try to be.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2008)

Reading Psyren now, it certainly has a lot in common with gantz, but they are also quite different.  It appears some aspects may have come from gantz, but is that really bad?  I dont mind if some things are similar if it works, and is good.  I would call Psyren good so far, and thus I consider it a good thing that it took some things from GANTZ.  


(now, if only Psyren had some service )


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> do you guys believe kaze and takeshi will survive? will nishi survive?
> 
> i am pretty sure noone from osaka team will. and i am pretty sure old man and inaba are gone. thank heavens for that!!!
> 
> reika i dont really hate because she is actually above average bravery/skills for a mere human. sakurai is he can overcome the whole organ failure shit could be totally awesome. kaze is and always has been totally awesome. takeshi is a kaze jr rip off clone but his story moves me to tears. katou is a piece of shit but at least he isnt kurono or izumi. nishi and blonde vamp are THE BEST



I was agreeing with this post up until you dissed Kurono/Izumi. 



Nomeru said:


> Reading Psyren now, it certainly has a lot in common with gantz, but they are also quite different.  It appears some aspects may have come from gantz, but is that really bad?  I dont mind if some things are similar if it works, and is good.  I would call Psyren good so far, and thus I consider it a good thing that it took some things from GANTZ.



Glad, you're liking it.  I think Psyren has a lot of potential.  




Nomeru said:


> (now, if only Psyren had some service )



Oi, Oi, just be thankful Amamiya is hotter (IMO) than Rukia and Sakura.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 1, 2008)

from osaka team i think the guy who fucks aliens and the guy with the glasses can survive.


----------



## Nash (Aug 1, 2008)

Kuwabara sooo needs to survive..though I have the feeling Oku'll just kill off everyone from the Osaka Team ;_;


----------



## Ooter (Aug 1, 2008)

the 4 eyed one is in perfect condition he'll survive and the sex freak must survive.
im just wondering which rooms they'd end up in, tokyo and osaka in the same room?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kuwabara does need to stay alive


----------



## Nash (Aug 1, 2008)

The nerd will die from severe loss of...pee


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 1, 2008)

lol the nerd is the sole member of osaka gantz now

thats ironic


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol the nerd is the sole member of osaka gantz now
> 
> thats ironic


That is very ironic


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks it may have been a bad move killing Oka like that?  Not that I didnt want Oka to die in some way, I dont care if he lives or dies, but it just seems kinda... eh

He was supposed to be the strongest, and we could plainly see that in strength, and weapons, he was.  Now we're left with the tokyo team that has to defeat the alien, and I'm not sure what to think.  Are we supposed to think "oh wow, the tokyo team did what Oka couldnt!!1"?  Compared to oka, or really, any of the osaka team besides the nerd, the tokyo team is pritty weak and inexperienced.  The only thing they have that's better is their team work, which.. the osaka team didnt have any at all.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah, getting rid of Oka was pretty dissapointing but the guy likes the kill, meh....


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 2, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it may have been a bad move killing Oka like that?  Not that I didnt want Oka to die in some way, I dont care if he lives or dies, but it just seems kinda... eh
> 
> He was supposed to be the strongest, and we could plainly see that in strength, and weapons, he was.  Now we're left with the tokyo team that has to defeat the alien, and I'm not sure what to think.  Are we supposed to think "oh wow, the tokyo team did what Oka couldnt!!1"?  Compared to oka, or really, any of the osaka team besides the nerd, the tokyo team is pritty weak and inexperienced.  The only thing they have that's better is their team work, which.. the osaka team didnt have any at all.


It's their greatest strength and weakness.


----------



## Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

It's Sunday, no? Where are the spoilers?!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2008)

That's what I wanna know! 

Who got the 100 points!?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Was anyone else here bugged by the two psychic guys? It really diminishes the theme of "crazy things happening to normal people" that I really like in this manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2008)

It surprised me at first, but I got used to it quick.  Especially since psychic powers in this manga is more of a double-edged sword.

The subject of Vampires threw me for more of a loop.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, I don't get them either. 

So for clarification, its nano-machines? 

Considering that the Vampires have some sort of prior relations with some of the aliens, would it be bad to assume that the Aliens are based on weird technological crap?


----------



## Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess it depends on whether those nano-machines were created by aliens or humans...or humans from the future


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 3, 2008)

i think its just the author wrote down whatever sounded cool in his head at that time


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, I just thought... What if the nano-machines themselves are the aliens and the human is just the host?

That might answer some questions.  But then that would mean the machines are sentient.  I dunno what I'd think about that. ?


----------



## Emery (Aug 3, 2008)

This was from 2chan:



> ちょっとおっぱい尾用スクイズがしたい。
> もしかして少し知りを触る。
> あの．．．それに．．．アナルセックス。






........


..


----------



## Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

I approve of the anal sex part


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2008)

I come here at the best times...


----------



## Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

It's already Monday and we still don't have any spoilers. It feels weird 

I neeed to know if the H-Gun flattened Hikawa


----------



## Hodor (Aug 3, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Was anyone else here bugged by the two psychic guys? It really diminishes the theme of "crazy things happening to normal people" that I really like in this manga.



I thought the same thing really.  Them and the vampires kinda took a little away from a normal world with uh.. the freakyness of the gantz "world", which was how it seemed at first.  (what I mean is it seemed like a normal world, normal people like you'd find in real life, that were thrown into the world of gantz, where they fight aliens ect.. lol)

Nanomachines.. meh, seems more like a bs thing to cheaply explain why they're there, and and allows oku to kinda add whatever he likes.


Also, I remember that girl vampire lost her arm, is she still alive?


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, still waiting on spoilers...


----------



## Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

How can anyone be surprised at vampires and psychics in a world where "zombies" fight onion aliens and talking dinosaurs. I wouldn't even be surprised if the next target was a fairy


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Aug 3, 2008)

Its been suspended on one manga by the way


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2008)

It's a hate and love thing with me and Dark Horse.  I love them cause they licensed mangas like Berserk and Gantz.  But I hate them for taking those same mangas off One Manga. 

Come on, man, at least let OM keep the chapters you haven't released yet!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm still wondering when we learned HS's name as Hikawa..



We learned it from Nash, who I think said she got it from this site.   It's in French, I think, but is easy to navigate and you can find out some general information.  Now, where _they_ got the name from, I dunno. 



Nihonjin said:


> But really, I honestly think you should tag it atleast.
> Especially since you know people are horrified/disgusted by it.



I actually find his sig pretty cool.  _Now_, I mean.  For a second at first I was a little weirded out.

My emotions pretty much went like this-

   :amazed


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> We learned it from Nash, who I think said she got it from this site.   It's in French, I think, but is easy to navigate and you can find out some general information.  Now, where _they_ got the name from, I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still think he should spoiler tag it.

Honestly, I when I saw it at first all I thought was "awww thats fcking nasty..." and then just  scrolled passed it quickly, but after seeing my nephew freak out like he did, I realised the gif is too disturbing (in my opinion) to let people accidently bump into. 

Either way, I blocked it. (If I knew I could I would've ages ago)


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Adblocking 

Why didn't I think of that earlier.

So much better.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2008)

haha... Well, I do plan on replacing it soon.  I have to get a program that can do that for one in my new computer, and 2, I have to find an anime/scene to use.  I'm searching though (and I can get the programs, just havnt yet).

edit:  I've had info in my sig saying I would be trying to update it soon in there for a day or 2 now, but no one opens it that far lol...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Either way, I blocked it. (If I knew I could I would've ages ago)





Sin said:


> Adblocking
> 
> Why didn't I think of that earlier.
> 
> So much better.



Hindsight is 20/20.  

Anyway, back on topic, the site I posted lists the points worth of some of the aliens.  What do you guys think is the most surprising of the totals?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 4, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I actually find his sig pretty cool.  _Now_, I mean.  For a second at first I was a little weirded out.
> 
> My emotions pretty much went like this-
> 
> :amazed



 So am I the only one who noticed those little worm things have smily faces? 

 See, they're smiling so cutely, now how is that scary? 



> ちょっとおっぱい尾用スクイズがしたい。
> もしかして少し知りを触る。
> あの．．．それに．．．アナルセックス。



 Last part is epic.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> So am I the only one who noticed those little worm things have smily faces?
> 
> See, they're smiling so cutely, now how is that scary?



What?!  How close are you to the computer screen to see that?!  I don't see any smiles! 


































Wait, you're joking right?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2008)

Emery said:


> This was from 2chan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



translation please?  I tried babelfish lol, and I got soemthing like



> The squeeze for the just a little breast tail would like to do. Perhaps doing, knowing it touches a little. That. To that. Anal sex.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

What was this about again?

Is it about Gantz?  Anal Sex? 

Kurono must be coming back and the girls are just giving him they're asses.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont know if it was just some random japanese, I kinda took it as maybe it's spoilers, but it doesnt look like it.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

It just seems so random.  Anal sex right in the middle of the climax of this long (and partly annoying) arc?

Umm... No.  Would like that but no.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

so do you guys actually think katou used the big gun on HS? or did HS kill nurari already?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 4, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> translation please?




 He squeezes her boobs a little. 
 He starts to feel her more and more. 
 Umm... and then... Anal sex. 

 My Japanese sucks.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> so do you guys actually think katou used the big gun on HS? or did HS kill nurari already?



Unknown.

Katou pulled the trigger, then Hikawa sliced Nuri.  Because of the time delay and Nuri regenerating ability, this can go two ways-

1- Nuri was at his limit and Hikawa's attack finished him off before Katou attack could take place.

2. Nuri wasn't at his limit, therefore Hikawa only added to his damage, and Katou's attack occurs to deal the final blow.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

i wonder if gantz warped HS back fast enough so even if katou fired the big gun its irrelevant


----------



## Emery (Aug 4, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> He squeezes her boobs a little.
> He starts to feel her more and more.
> Umm... and then... Anal sex.
> 
> My Japanese sucks.



Close enough.  

I can't beleive I actually confused people with that.  I should do it more often.


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, because there were acutally people who believed that 

But srsly, I'm normally someone who detests people who constanly bitch about the lack of spoilers...but..where the fuck are the spoilers?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

we've gotten spoiled with spoilers super early lately

it didnt used to be this way so meh

expecting spoilers on sunday/monday is kinda absurd


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

SPOILERS! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



From Gantz Otaku




Soo...it really was the H-Gun, huh? 
And OMG..the transfer started..it's over, it's really over. 

also:





> Posted by teiohx @ stoptaz
> Revelation from Nerdo:
> 
> My translation:
> ...




Ok, wait..was Hikawa shot by the gun? teiohx  said he can't see what happened to him. I'm nervous D:


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 4, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## korican04 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweeeet thanks for the spoilers. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Freaking took long enough to kill that thing. Essentially you just have to beat the hell out of it until it runs out of hp. I hope HS wasn't caught up in the gravity bomb thing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO friend NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY KILL HS?!?!?!?! FUCK NO nishi better still be alive too. lol that fucking nerd is crying about anzu? what the fuck he doesnt even know her at all LOL and how would he revive her? does he have any points? he's going to die the very next mission he gets obviously LOL


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It will be interesting if HS got hit but gets ported to Gantz room and healed before he dies

Wouldn't Nerd have points from killing all that fodder with Nuri's head?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 would the points go to nerd or would they count as "friendly fire" among the enemy though? p.s. the panels with HS look fucking badass


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf is this shit HS gone  i want him to form a partnership when kurono is revived  it will be an interesting relationship indeed


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Again, teiohx@ stoptaz
> Actually, one person on 2ch said that he dodges just in time, but there is no way for us to know if that is true yet or not.


Hikawa isn't dead. It can't be. He already dodged the attack once. So it should be possible for him to dodge it another time, right?


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things are not looking good for HS 

But Nuri dies. Finally.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 those pics look pretty dramatic

i like how high tech and yet like fantastical and dramatic gantz is, this manga is good


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 rejoice nuri is finally fucking dead


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this arc was a waste all we got to know was that there are other teams and thats it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 we got more than that out of it vault  and remember we are about to get to the plot part


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HS isn't dead and it's not denial.  No, I was in denial over Anzu.  Anyway, to me, it looked like he did that crazy vampire dodge thing.

I wouldn't be surprised if Nerdguy brought Anzu back.  He did kill a shit-load of aliens this mission.




By the way, this has been bugging me for awhile: Do you think there will still be separate teams after this mission, or will they be combined into one?  That is, assuming there's any Osaka members left?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aah, hurray! who woulda thought though after all that, that a simple slice and shooting from the H-guns that it'd kill nuri.  I'm not complaining though heh.  Also a thouight about host samurai.. is he wairing a suit?  I dont think he is at this point, but if he was, they have limited protection against the other guns, never know, they might be able to protect against the H-gun, if only 1 shot.  Meh lol, as long as he lives.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING FINALLY JESUS CHRIST SEFJLWEIJFS;LKDFJ

 Now we can actually have some plot development! 
 I'm hoping we learn more about Gantz soon after this.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> this arc was a waste all we got to know was that there are other teams and thats it




*Spoiler*: __ 



its not done yet, maybe kurono will come back and also the vampires whether they stay in the team or not and whether Osaka and Tokyo team join each other or stay conjoined.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder... Has it been a year ? The volumes of Phase 2 are being released in France currently.


----------



## seastone (Aug 4, 2008)

Nuri is not dead. 

It survived being liquefied, so it will survive being torn into pieces. If it died now it would not make any sense.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 4, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Nuri is not dead.
> 
> It survived being liquefied, so it will survive being torn into pieces. If it died now it would not make any sense.



They're transfering, so it means something, if you don't know what.

Unless, Nuri transfers them in a world of pain... (but that woul dbe overkill, even for Gantz)


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2008)

Nash said:


> SPOILERS!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Finally, and finally!  The spoilers are here, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Nuri arc gets concluded...


...what happens next?


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Nuri is not dead.
> 
> It survived being liquefied, so it will survive being torn into pieces. If it died now it would not make any sense.


Who cares, it's over.

Rejoice


----------



## Ooter (Aug 4, 2008)

im quite happy that its over, i mean he almost seemed immortal....


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Nuri is not dead.
> 
> It survived being liquefied, so it will survive being torn into pieces. If it died now it would not make any sense.



Actually, it's the only way it makes sense. Nuri used his laser beams..that's his attack were he regenerates slowest. Take the lasers (i.e. biggest chance of vulnerability) + snipers + Hikawa's KS + H-Gun = Nuri dead.

Though, it'd be funny if Gantz made a mistake, transfers the Osaka Team back and then, all of a sudden, Nuri transforms again xD


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Host is death and Nuri too maybe now we got the chance to bring back Kurono and looks like Anzu will be back don't know why but the Nerd gave his word.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf is it confirmed?? host is dead??


----------



## serger989 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Nuri is not dead.
> 
> It survived being liquefied, so it will survive being torn into pieces. If it died now it would not make any sense.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No... How about you try reading the last like, 10 chapters. Nuri regenerates slowest from attacks he cannot perceive. Katou's attack worked thanks to HS, if Nuri wasn't distracted by HS, he probably would have been ready to take Katou's attack head on. But also remember that he was getting bombarded by the snipers, he didn't know where they were so he couldn't regenerate from them, his abilities are his own, something we haven't seen but they were explained quickly by Oka.

If you attack him in a way that he would not sense, then it will take him a while to regenerate. They even said, when he was snuck attack, he regenerated slowest. Since he's CONSTANTLY being hit from many angles in ways he cannot perceive, he is failing to regenerate at acceptable levels and thus, could be killed unless he finds out where the source of the attacks are from. That's why he started firin' his lazerz. HS merely contributed to the attacks making his regeneration seem less and less likely. Also, he ended up saving Katou who would have died if HS didn't come.

Since Nuri was distracted by HS, I'm sure his attention was taken off of Katou thus allowing his attack to finish him in the end. When Nishi attacked him with the H-Gun, he wasn't so badly injured that he wouldn't regenerate from 1 sneak attack, since he was hit at least a dozen times from many angles, this situation, is ENTIRELY different.


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

^Truth



Ooter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is it confirmed?? host is dead??




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope. Right now we simply can't see what happens to him. If I can't see his dead body it, it didn't happen. Hosty's def. alive 

Or was it confirmed?


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2008)

Would that confirmation be on the first page?  Cause if so, he totally dodged it...


----------



## Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

Oku's fucken teasing us..I hatelove him so much


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 4, 2008)

serger989 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



who cares the damn thing is dead....


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Halla-fucking-ujah.
and I think since Nerd said he'd revive Anzu,that confirms it'll just be him at the Osaka Gantz to revive em,unless it's twisted and they join,but I think what he said disproves it.
Bah,I wanna know who lives/dies pl0x.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it will be pretty cool to see how that nerd osaka dude forms a brand new team over time and becomes like the next incarnation of oka lol


----------



## Penance (Aug 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it will be pretty cool to see how that nerd osaka dude forms a brand new team over time and becomes like the next incarnation of oka lol



He'd be better off being the next incarnation of Kurono...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

He said he will revive her but does he have 100 points? he did kill a lot of aliens using Nuri's head but they were mostly fodder.


----------



## Saruto (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking finally

KURONO RETURNING HOPEFULLY


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2008)

I SURVIVED THE NURI FIGHT! 

Wow, it's really over...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol at the noob saying he'll revive Anzu.  He barely had any interaction with her this whole arc. 

I hope Hikawa's not dead.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont care about Anzu really.  Yeah, it sucks for her son I guess, but meh, what you gunna do.  She was a bitch at the beginning with the rest of the Osaka guys "LOL you wanna protect and save people?"... so, meh.  Sure, it can be kinda cool to be so uncaring and calm on a mission, but at the same time, they're still people.




So, any additional spoilers?


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it will be pretty cool to see how that nerd osaka dude forms a brand new team over time and becomes like the next incarnation of oka lol



Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Emery (Aug 5, 2008)

Saruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50 bucks says Kurono isn't revived.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll rage if that Kishimoto chick gets revived.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 5, 2008)

I have nothing against kishimoto, but with her origonal self not actually dead, I dont think it would be right to revive a copy of her.


----------



## Emery (Aug 5, 2008)

*shrug*

Oku gave them the same name for a reason.  This will be the reason.  Seriously.  Kurono has only been dead for around 2-3 hours in the manga.  You expect him to be back just like that?  He might not even be dead.  He could just be gimped out in a hospital.

But, really, people... you're setting yourself up for dissapointment if you think Kurono is coming back anytime soon.


----------



## seastone (Aug 5, 2008)

serger989 said:


> Since Nuri was distracted by HS, I'm sure his attention was taken off of Katou thus allowing his attack to finish him in the end. When Nishi attacked him with the H-Gun, *he wasn't so badly injured* that he wouldn't regenerate from 1 sneak attack, since he was hit at least a dozen times from many angles, this situation, is ENTIRELY different.[/spoiler]



I thought Nuri weakness it that it cannot recover unless it cannot see what is attacking him right? So then Nishi should have killed kill it. 

You know that having your whole body except your arm liquefied would qualified as badly injured certainly more damaging then what Nuri went through with the X rifles. Then the arm was destroyed shortly after so nothing of Nuri was left.

Nuri did not see any of this coming or perceive it because the attack came from an invisible source. 

The weapons are different but the method is the same. Surprise attack Nuri from where he cannot see us until there nothing left of Nuri. The only difference is that Nishi accomplished it lot faster and efficiently then the others. 


Anyway it does not really matter since I want the mission to end anyway so there can be more plot development.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 5, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> I thought Nuri weakness it that it cannot recover unless it cannot see what is attacking him right? So then Nishi should have killed kill it.
> 
> You know that having your whole body except your arm liquefied would qualified as badly injured certainly more damaging then what Nuri went through with the X rifles. Then the arm was destroyed shortly after so nothing of Nuri was left.
> 
> ...



thats what i thought too...i mean geez...plot alien ftl I guess...


----------



## serger989 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> I thought Nuri weakness it that it cannot recover unless it cannot see what is attacking him right? So then Nishi should have killed kill it.
> 
> You know that having your whole body except your arm liquefied would qualified as badly injured certainly more damaging then what Nuri went through with the X rifles. Then the arm was destroyed shortly after so nothing of Nuri was left.
> 
> ...



Which is why I said he wasn't so badly injured *that he wouldn't regenerate from 1 sneak attack.* His _arm_ was still there also his durability is extraordinary, his head was blown off and he was fine, just looking for his head. He doesn't just have to "see" the attack, to attack him effectively you cannot allow him to sense it, thus attacking him outside the range of human senses. You should realize by reading it that if there is apart of him left, he will regenerate, the arm was all it took, he isn't your average alien. Wtf are you trying to argue? Read the manga lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

man, Gantzotaku.com is the shit


----------



## seastone (Aug 5, 2008)

serger989 said:


> Which is why I said he wasn't so badly injured *that he wouldn't regenerate from 1 sneak attack.* His _arm_ was still there also his durability is extraordinary, his head was blown off and he was fine, just looking for his head. He doesn't just have to "see" the attack, to attack him effectively you cannot allow him to sense it, thus attacking him outside the range of human senses. You should realize by reading it that if there is apart of him left, he will regenerate, the arm was all it took, he isn't your average alien. Wtf are you trying to argue? Read the manga lol



It has been weeks since I read the previous chapters so I reread them. I forgot a several important things that were revealed in recent chapters. You are right If Nishi would had destroyed Nuri all at once instead of leaving an arm. It would have been killed. Anyway thank you for having the patience to explain it to me. 


On a different topic do you think if Katou gets asks to revive "Kei chan", Gantz will be a dick and revive Kishimoto so Katou is forced to stay in Gantz longer? 

Also I wonder is Takeshi is dead? He was bleeding heavily the last time we see him. If he were dead it would make a great motivator for Kaze to stay in Gantz.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> It has been weeks since I read the previous chapters so I reread them. I forgot a several important things that were revealed in recent chapters. You are right If Nishi would had destroyed Nuri all at once instead of leaving an arm. It would have been killed. Anyway thank you for having the patience to explain it to me.
> 
> 
> On a different topic do you think if Katou gets asks to revive "Kei chan", Gantz will be a dick and revive Kishimoto so Katou is forced to stay in Gantz longer?
> ...



I don't think Gantz is that much of a dick, he would probably do something else. After all, Gantz wants strong people, not weaklings or people that choose to die over surviving. I think this is why Kurono and Katou are the main characters, they get strength to not only allow them to survive, but to protect others, thus creating more stronger people, case in point, old man.

This is why Gantz gave Izumi that mission, he wanted more people. I think that, if Katou revived Kurono, it would either happen, or Kurono would already be alive somewhere else. Katou would be the kind of person to stay until he made it out with everyone else, especially those who helped him. But you never know, Gantz may just revive someone else with Katou's points, like Izumi ;P

I think Takeshi will survive this mission, only to die in most likely the next one. I just hope Kaze lasts longer than Takeshi, I like them both and their story and character dynamic is wonderful, but I want Kaze to find reason in living after such a thing if it were to happen. He got way more bad ass when he decided he wanted to fight to protect Takeshi. He was way different than he was on the Oni mission.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

serger989 said:


> I don't think Gantz is that much of a dick, he would probably do something else. After all, Gantz wants strong people, not weaklings or people that choose to die over surviving. I think this is why Kurono and Katou are the main characters, they get strength to not only allow them to survive, but to protect others, thus creating more stronger people, case in point, old man.
> 
> This is why Gantz gave Izumi that mission, he wanted more people. I think that, if Katou revived Kurono, it would either happen, or Kurono would already be alive somewhere else. Katou would be the kind of person to stay until he made it out with everyone else, especially those who helped him. But you never know, Gantz may just revive someone else with Katou's points, like Izumi ;P


I agree Gantz isn't that much of an asshole he just wants to see a good show


----------



## serger989 (Aug 5, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I agree Gantz isn't that much of an asshole he just wants to see a good show



You also must remember, there's more purpose to Gantz than him just being a dick. The black balls are there for a reason and they seem to, imo, either defend earth or experiment on humans. Experimenting in a ways that puts them in situations which forces them to "evolve" in a sense. I think that the option for leaving Gantz for 100 points is there only to tempt someone but to really weed out the weaker people from the stronger ones. The ones who decide to stay will continue to grow etc. 

All just my opinion of course ;P Who knows where this series will lead.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

serger989 said:


> You also must remember, there's more purpose to Gantz than him just being a dick. The black balls are there for a reason and they seem to, imo, either defend earth or experiment on humans. Experimenting in a ways that puts them in situations which forces them to "evolve" in a sense. I think that the option for leaving Gantz for 100 points is there only to tempt someone but to really weed out the weaker people from the stronger ones. The ones who decide to stay will continue to grow etc.
> 
> All just my opinion of course ;P Who knows where this series will lead.


I said* I agree* with you he's *not that much of a dick*


----------



## serger989 (Aug 5, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I said* I agree* with you he's *not that much of a dick*



I wasn't arguing with you ;P I was just responding to the fact that you said that he wants to see a good show, but there is more purpose to it than that is all, or else it wouldn't exist in the first place ;D


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

who knows, I can't wait for the new chapter to come out


----------



## seastone (Aug 5, 2008)

serger989 said:


> I don't think Gantz is that much of a dick, he would probably do something else. After all, Gantz wants strong people, not weaklings or people that choose to die over surviving. I think this is why Kurono and Katou are the main characters, they get strength to not only allow them to survive, but to protect others, thus creating more stronger people, case in point, old man.



Ah well it would too cruel even for Gantz to bring back Kishimoto. 

You know it kind of interesting about Katou and Kurono. That because both of them were put in Gantz team at the same time they could be come as strong as they are now. They learn from each other.

At the buddha mission Kurono had a killing instinct but none of the compassion to be a team leader. Kurono learned from Katou to have more compaasion so he became a better leader because of that and a better person.

Katou was the opposite he had all the compassion to be be team leader and motivate others. Katou only lacked the killing instinct. I guess in the Osaka mission he has overcome that since he used other weapons then just the Y gun.



serger989 said:


> Gantz may just revive someone else with Katou's points, like Izumi ;P



 Izumi will have a fun time explaining to his classmates why he was declared dead on the public news and then to the police

Anyway I think it might be a bit too soon for Izumi to come back. Gantz may be a dick but he does give you the choice on what to do with your points.



serger989 said:


> I think Takeshi will survive this mission, only to die in most likely the next one. I just hope Kaze lasts longer than Takeshi, I like them both and their story and character dynamic is wonderful, but I want Kaze to find reason in living after such a thing if it were to happen. He got way more bad ass when he decided he wanted to fight to protect Takeshi. He was way different than he was on the Oni mission.



Yeah Kaze gotten more badass with him protecting Takeshi. THough e was pretty badass before. I wonder how many people in history can claim to able kill raptors with their bare hands. 



serger989 said:


> All just my opinion of course ;P Who knows where this series will lead.



Yeah your opinion does make sense.Though I think that Gantz doing it for fun could make sense as well.

Ever wondered what happens to the aliens corpses after each mission? Remember the Dino corpses, those are huge someone is bound to bump into them, so why is there no news about the invisible titanic corpses. 

I doubt that the government takes care of it. Removing such large corpses even invisible, would attract the media attention. 

My guess is that Gantz does it. If Gantz has the power to take care of the aliens by himself why does he send the hunters to do it? The Y gun beam which seems similar to the transferring beam works on the aliens. The transferring works like copy,delete and paste. In the case of Kishimoto it forgot to delete. 

So to get rid of the aliens all Gantz would have to do is delete.

All that points toward that Gantz could be doing it all for entertainment. So perhaps Nishi gameshow lie had more truth in it then we thought. 

Prehaps Gantz watching the human world get invaded and giving humans weapons for resistance is just for amusement.


----------



## Emery (Aug 5, 2008)

New spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeahhh, Kuwabara and Takeshi are alive..thank gawd  He's even smoking a ciggy..whadda badass <3

Someone needs to explain that last page to me..that's Kurono, no? Katou's only thinking of him, right? But why is Katou making such a shocked face? 

I love how Oku's drawing style's improved..Kurono looks awesome.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

God Yes! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Chapter in about 6 months Yay Kurono is Back and Kuwabara is alive


----------



## Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Katou only thinks of Kurono. That's how I interpreted it on Gantz Otaku. My French kinda sucks >.>;;

But yeah, Katou's shocked panel kinda intrigues me. It seems as if he's either close to death or that something's happening in front of his eyes. We need a translator


----------



## serger989 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks as if Katou is mad at the fact that he has to choose between freedom so he can watch over his brother or reviving his best friend since he can choose either one right now. It also looks like the image of Kurono is almost telling him to choose freedom. Who knows though, I hope Katou can bring Kurono back so that they can team up again, but this time, they are way better than their former selves.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have an english version button on the page


----------



## Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

But you can't translate what's written on the forum. I got it from there


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit Kurono looks well drawn. Please tell me he gets revived. revived. And that HS is still alive.


----------



## Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, here's a trans from GAT @ MH
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuwabara & the bitches


> Miho: You are still alive?
> 
> Sumiko: eh...what are you saying?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Kuwabara?  


> Reika: Ah
> 
> It's really...over.


And then the most important one, Katou


> Kato: Haaaaaaaa


lol shit..nice trans..def. not what I expected


----------



## Ooter (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont trust that kurono pic.


*Spoiler*: __ 











looks as if hs dies.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

HS can't die he's too cool


----------



## Ooter (Aug 5, 2008)

look at the second one, they both turn into a pool of blood, i think he dies


----------



## Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

HS is too manly to die


----------



## Ooter (Aug 5, 2008)

he possibly dodged it, i hope hs doesnt die like that.....


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooter said:


> he possibly dodged it, i hope hs doesnt die like that.....


I can't see him dying like that


----------



## Ooter (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



all i can do is hope but it seems he does die






Emery said:


> New spoiler pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



about the last one, i doubt kurono's coming back next chapter, its just a flashback from katou, and above the picture theres a black margin instead of white which indicates its a flashback


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF.  I thought Kurono was coming back for a second.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank fucking god it's finally over.

That Kurono page caught me off guard.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if it is a flashback, we still get to see Kurono (kinda).  I also love how Oku-sensei's art improved.  At least, we see how Kurono will look when if he comes back.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

So there's 4 (possibly 5) Osaka member's alive. I wonder if they will join the already big Tokyo team or if they stay as a different one...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont care much about Katou, even if he doesnt save Kei as someone predicted, someone will.  As long as someone besides takashi or something gets 100 points, kei's gunna come back.

I would laugh if they say bring back kei and gants brings back kishimoto just to fuck with them.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

You'd laugh, I'd be pissed off as hell. 

Still, for some reason I like Kishimoto better than Anzu.  And I hate Kishimoto.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You'd laugh, I'd be pissed off as hell.
> 
> Still, for some reason I like Kishimoto better than Anzu.  And I hate Kishimoto.



I'm sure if it were to happen, someone else would get Kurono.  And I hated anzu for some reason, I guess because she was so cold, laughing at Kato when he saved some people.  then again, Katou was just standing around at first watching them, lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

I disliked Anzu from the moment I realized she was gonna be Kishimoto 2.0.  Then I out and out hated her when she declared her love for Katou and made him promise they'd all live together. 

Getting your toddler a teenage father just makes me lol. :rofl

On second thought, if Kishimoto came back at least Reika can school her on how to be a badass female Gantzer.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

can i ask a question - does anyone here really care if we use spoiler boxes? i'm never sure. if noone responds to this post saying yes, they want us to use boxes, i'm just gonna stop using them since its pointless. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm i wonder why the fuck kurono's face is there? it must be katou's mind idolizing him or something gay like that. ok, now we know what happened to the osaka team sluts. and kuwabara survived, ok thats fine. hopefully he learned some modesty after failing so badly. also, takeshi's alive. good. what about kaze though?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> can i ask a question - does anyone here really care if we use spoiler boxes? i'm never sure. if noone responds to this post saying yes, they want us to use boxes, i'm just gonna stop using them since its pointless.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Always better to use spoilers for something from a new chapter.  There may not be someone here right now that cares, but if someone were to come by that did, well, that wouldnt be good.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm wondering how long it'll be till this arc is finally over.   It's almost over, but I'm afraid that the conclusion might drag on and on and on and on...  and considering how long the chapters take...  

WTB Kurono.  I really don't care about the other gantzers, just give me Kei, Reika and the vampire samurai.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm with AbnormallyNormal.  It annoys the crap outta me using spoilers sometimes.  Most of us here don't care anyway!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah, it's just the spoilers.

You can read Gantz on MangaShare or BleachExile.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Gantz usually comes out thursday, no?  I cant remember exact days.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's Friday.  Everything releases on a Friday.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

ah, friday works.  I really want it to come out already lol, bored.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, All right. I keep forgetting about the bi-weekly release...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

gantz comes out thursday sometimes but usually friday yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i do hope the old man and inaba are dead. but NISHI AND H.S. MUST LIVE !!!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

For sure I want Inaba dead.  God, please let him be dead.  Old man though, I'm alright with.

The people I really wanted alive looks like they'll survive- Reika, Sakurai, Kaze, Takeshi and Hikawa.  

Katou, I don't care much for beyond the fact he's the most likely to wish Kurono back.  Nishi, I'm alright with.  We need a prick on the team since Izumi left.  Sakata was superfluous and annoyed me the instant he said not revive Kurono.

The only person from Osaka I wanted to live was Kuwabara.  Alien raping is just too much win.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Kuwabara better live.

I dont actally care about nishi, and I dont know why they revived him like they did.  Being that they wasted a revival on him though, I bet he lived.

I dont actually care about takeshi.  Yeah, he's an innocent little kid, but meh, I dont have time to care about him.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2008)

I want Takeshi to live cause I have like thinking about this story where he is like 15 years old and still in Gantz.  And he's even more of a badass than Kurono. 

Okay, maybe not Kurono, but still pretty badass. 

I'm still thinking that it'll be Nishi that revives Kurono.  And like I said, every Gantz team needs a member that's a real jerk.


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

You know what..I was thinking..forget all the anatomy crap you learned in school..technically..Oka can still be sent back to the room..remember when Katou said that his heart is beating so damn fast. Since his heart's still beating..doesn't matter if his spine is missing 

Of course, I'm using Gantz anatomy logic and I'm pretty much in denial 

Oh and yeah, I kinda don't want the spoiler tags either, especially since it's pretty obvious by now that everyone who comes to this thread reads the spoilers. But I guess from all the lurkers I bet there are still 1-2 who don't read them and we have to use tags because of them ;_;
Though, if no one wants to and just stops using them, I'm with you :3


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

nishi has to live, because he was just recently revived, and he never told all his infos yet

yay!!!! and vamp guy has to live because having a vamp gantzer = AWESOME


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Nishi's a prophet. He's not your typical badass. It's more his mind that intrigues me. Getting a boner from shooting a cat? Dude's a freak but an interesting one. He's only, what, 14? Those things he wrote on his website clearly show that he's a wise man. Need to know more about what's going on in his head!


----------



## seastone (Aug 6, 2008)

Nash said:


> Nishi's a prophet. He's not your typical badass. It's more his mind that intrigues me. Getting a boner from shooting a cat? Dude's a freak but an interesting one. He's only, what, 14? Those things he wrote on his website clearly show that he's a wise man. Need to know more about what's going on in his head!



I agree Nishi a intriguing character. Nishi is not 14, he is only 12. Hard to believe huh?

I would like to see more of Nishi past so where can see what he was like before Gantz started.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

Im pretty sure Nishi won't be dead after all hes only just been revived lol.


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Nishi's only 12?  

Oh gawd..now I feel even more like a pedo 

I read on Gantz Otaku that Nishi pretty much lived a normal life outside of Gantz..he even was active in his school's sport club or so.

Oh and yeah..Kuwabara didn't say he wants to die..he said he wants to fuck that one bitch


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

i am not a fan of kuwabara

but oh well, if he survives he survives. i doubt that crewcut white dude survived


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

kuwabara said kill me. and i think kato hets the points and he's thinking to go free or revive kurono.


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, it's annoying. Apparently it's either "kill me" or "lemme fuck you" what Kuwabara said. I wanna know what it means


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

its not like the sluts will kill him anyway


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

where did you read nishi was 12?  according to the anime dub at least (because that's all I can remember this from at the moment lol), nishi was in 8th grade, 2 years behind kurono and katou.  Nishi being 12 just doesnt seem realistic.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

he possibly is 12 and probably toughened up by being in gantz game for years.


----------



## fxu (Aug 6, 2008)

Has this one been posted?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Hosty pek

Yeah, Nishi should actually be ~14 since it said he's in 8th grade.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> where did you read nishi was 12?  according to the anime dub at least (because that's all I can remember this from at the moment lol), nishi was in 8th grade, 2 years behind kurono and katou.  Nishi being 12 just doesnt seem realistic.



My sister is 13 and in grade 7 so ya... he's probably older. (though I was 13 when I was in grade 9 ;o)


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2008)

Oka's body getting transfered is cool

WTF HS WTF

WTF

WTF


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooka baaack? 

WTF, HS?!?! Nuuuuuu!! 

I hope this part of the script is fake..HS can't die, nonononono


----------



## Sin (Aug 6, 2008)

If HS dies, I'll lulz


----------



## Emery (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha.  I still think it's only justice.  He cut the main character of the series to death... and he gets pancaked.

He was a straight up badass, yes, but still...


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah, HS dies i guess.


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Oku's just fucking around 

The moment everyone's back in the room and they ask why Gantz isn't starting the scoring, there will be another person transferred back and it will be HS. Yes, yes.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 6, 2008)

Nash said:


> Oooka baaack?
> 
> WTF, HS?!?! Nuuuuuu!!
> 
> I hope this part of the script is fake..HS can't die, nonononono



Wow Nash,you called it on Oka becoming transferred lolol.

Btw,what you said about Nish,not true.
I was 14 when I was in 9th grade.
lol


----------



## Somnus (Aug 6, 2008)

It doesn't state that HS dies, they just say he was hit, he could've escaped in the last second, I refuse to believe otherwise. And Oka is a monster


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Now all we need is a confirmation that the Oka part is true ;_;

Actually, for the first 6 months of 9th grade, I was 14 too xD
I reaaally wonder how old Nishi is. But I think..it was anime only where he said he's in 8th grade. In the manga it was something like, middleschooler I think. Gonna check that.

At least I'm pretty sure that Nishi ain't 12. Ayumu is ~12. And Nishi looks a tad bit more mature than him. :3


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Nishi is 14 or 15


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

seems pointless to me to have HS die right now o.o.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think he's dead but if he is Oku's just being a bitch, man I want Kurono to be bought back


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Mark my words..he'll be the last one to be transferred. Oku'll surprise us :3

Ok, I just checked wiki and apparently it doesn't even matter whether he's an 8th grader or a middle schooler..that's the same age range. I thought middle school means something like, in-between jr. high and high school. Lol, I seriously know jack shit about the public school system >______>


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

grr, oku, oka, I can never remember what one's the mangaka and what on's the supposed to be dead guy, lol.

I think though. if oka can live without a body, host samurai can live.


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I just can't see HS just being gone like that, way too anticlimatic to just have him gone like that. I agree he'll probably be transported last, and maybe kinda fucked up but no t dead.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oku does whatever he wants


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

grr, I cant wait for a raw release to see for myself all of this, and find out if hs is alive hopefully.

God damnit, I bet we'll have to wait another 2 weeks to find out.


(was that girl vampire still alive?  I remember she lost an arm a while back, but heh..)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

Host Samurai...dies??? LOL...WUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> seems pointless to me to have HS die right now o.o.



oooh dude that sig its disgusting

is that the anime where the guy can see all the bacteria and shit?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

no you seem to be thinking of something else.

My sig is from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni... heh, should watch it if you get a chance... (my sig may be a bit misleading about it.. it's kinda like a mystery horror show)..


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> no you seem to be thinking of something else.
> 
> My sig is from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni... heh, should watch it if you get a chance... (my sig may be a bit misleading about it.. it's kinda like a mystery horror show)..



i think ive seen that already

its with this guy that comes to a town and theres this demon and like 4 girls

1 twin and every time a different story right?

first one is he kills himself in the telephonebooth right?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

yep, that's higurashi.  Now, you need to watch Higurashi no naku koro ni kai, where they explain much of the stuff from the first series, if you havnt seen it yet.

My sig is from ep 26 of the first series.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 6, 2008)

Best moment in Gantz was Kuwabara(the Osaka guy who fucks everyone?) having sex with Nuri when he was a giant bdy made out of naked woman.

Anyway, prediction is that we'll see a team from another country (Germany maybe) and there will be multiple teams going up against an army of aliens. At least this is what I hope will happen after this bit is all well and done with.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 6, 2008)

argh i stopped half way through the series cuz nothing made sense and it was getting boring
maybe ill finish it in the last days of my vacation


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 6, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Best moment in Gantz was Kuwabara(the Osaka guy who fucks everyone?) having sex with Nuri when he was a giant bdy made out of naked woman.
> 
> Anyway, prediction is that we'll see a team from another country (Germany maybe) and there will be multiple teams going up against an army of aliens. At least this is what I hope will happen after this bit is all well and done with.



no best moment was that little kid doing the muscle rider body slam

that shit was off the hook


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

From teiohx @ stoptaz


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ANYWAY, I JUST READ IT. Very good chapter. THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS (to the best of my short term memory):
> 
> HS and Nuri are fighting.
> 
> ...



Nishi's alive..I'm sooo happy 
Apparently even HS survives. Best.chapter.ever. It's over, it's really over


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Best moment in Gantz was Kuwabara(the Osaka guy who fucks everyone?) having sex with Nuri when he was a giant bdy made out of naked woman.
> 
> Anyway, prediction is that we'll see a team from another country (Germany maybe) and there will be multiple teams going up against an army of aliens. At least this is what I hope will happen after this bit is all well and done with.


Yeah Kuwabara is kickass


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Nash said:


> From teiohx @ stoptaz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



great news!!

thanks Nash


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 6, 2008)

FUCKING FINALLY this fight has been going on for what 2 years?


----------



## Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

I think 1,5..still..too long ;_;


And omg, I just noticed..so that Oka part was indeed fake and he remains dead. Well....shit :[


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Atleast Hs is still around and I hit 1000 yay me!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

Nash said:


> I think 1,5..still..too long ;_;
> 
> 
> And omg, I just noticed..so that Oka part was indeed fake and he remains dead. Well....shit :[



yeah, well.. with how he was, no human could have survived.. so.. eh.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 6, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> FUCKING FINALLY this fight has been going on for what 2 years?



Your avatar in combination with what you said made me


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Reps another Chicago native and thank God that's over


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing Katou gets 100 points then?







KuronoX54 said:


> Reps another Chicago native and thank God that's over



Chi-city!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder does Kuwabara have any alien STD's?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 6, 2008)

they'd probably go away in the transfer.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I wonder does Kuwabara have any alien STD's?



:rofl 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, Katou got the 100 points.  I wanna know what he'll do with it.  Will he revive Anzu or Kurono.  

And I think it's bullshit the noob's gonna revive Anzu.  For what!?  Just so he can emulate Katou?   Even then, does he have 100 points?  I dunno, but Anzu needs to be revived immediately because of her 2 year old son.  Will Oku-sensei be that much of a bastard to have the kid fend for himself at that age?

No, I'm leaning towards Katou reviving Anzu.  And I'm hoping I'm right and Nishi has 100 points and wishes for Kurono back.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

I almost think with the number of aliens, many of them could have gotten to 100 points regardless.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



what do you suppose would happen if katou had 200 points?  does he get 2 wishes?  I forget if you can even get more than 100 points, of if he caps you at that.  too lazy to look back at the oni mission


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't see Nishi bringing back Kurono


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I almost think with the number of aliens, many of them could have gotten to 100 points regardless.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's possible that more than one person could have gotten 100 points.  However I doubt anyone from Tokyo did since the most they did is sightsee during the mision.   And I highly doubt Katou got 200 points.  Besides Nuri, he barely killed any other monster.  I only remember that big one that nearly killed that family (with the ungrateful father) and the other big one that nearly killed Anzu and the elderly couple with the kid.

And it's possible to get more than 100 points.  As long as you don't break 100 you won't get the 100 point menu.  So if you have 99 points going into a mission, it's possible to get 200 points or over depending on how difficult the mission is.  Kurono got 135 at the end of the Oni Mission.  I was sure he'd have broken 200.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> they'd probably go away in the transfer.


I don't know about that. I sill say he has alien STD's the best Gantz weapon ever


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Another question I've got.. think Katou will keep the H-gun through the transfer?  save him the trouble of using 100 points to get one.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Another question I've got.. think Katou will keep the H-gun through the transfer? save him the trouble of using 100 points to get one.


Gantz is a bastard I don't think he'll let him keep the h-gun


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I don't know about that. I sill say he has alien STD's the best Gantz weapon ever



Actually, it makes sense that the transfer would eliminate the virus.  Gantz does so with injuries (even life-threatening ones).  Even the damage Sakurai does to himself with his powers are healed.  I believe any negative traits the Gantzer might acquire, be it internally or external, would be healed by Gantz's transfer.

And I'd be pissed if Katou gets to keep the H-gun.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually, I dont think gantz "heals" them at all.  I think gantz is constantly updating his data on each person.  Recording their thoughts, their feelings, memories, what's going on.  I think whenever they are transfered, rather than actually being "transfered", it seems more like a cut and paste if you will.  One copy is being deleted, while the other is being created.  The one thing gantz doesnt update though is injuries, and he will "paste" you in your "better" condition.

I've had this idea for a while.  When people are revived, it is the same thing.  He will revive them the way they were when they died, minus the injuries, again.  (in tai's (spelling?) case, he deleted her memory too)

what do you think?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol, I completely agree with you.  I just use "heal" for lack of a better term.  It'll get too troublesome to have to explain the theory all the time.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Hurray, I'm not alone in this.  And yeah, it would be annoying to explain this all the time so heal is fine, it doesnt necessaraly make a huge difference anyways.  I just figured I'd explain my theory and see what you guys though heh heh.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

But you a admit alien STD's would be a hella tight weapon andf I agree with you Nomeru


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

But how would it be used?

Would Kuwabara have shape-shifting ablities?  Would he have limited immortality?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> But how would it be used?
> 
> Would Kuwabara have shape-shifting ablities?  Would he have limited immortality?


I didn't think that through I just thought I'd be badass


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I think through the tras\nsfer it would go away, but go ahead and explain what this alien std of yours would do heh lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

There's something I once encountered when I thought of the Transfer Healing.  Gantz would only "refresh" your body so to speak to how it was at the start of the mission.  Now what happens if you caught an illness outside of a mission.  As far as I can think of, during the mission the illness would progress but would returned to the state it was at the mission's beginning.  But Gantz would not "cure" you of it.

Same principle would hold for Sakurai's telekinesis.  Any damage he does to himself would not matter because he'd be fine by mission's end.  However, outside of Gantz he's on his own with his body.

What do you think of this, Nomeru?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just thought it'd be cool


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

That makes sense as far as the psychic injuries go.  I havnt looked back to see if it was canon, but again, I remember thing being said in the anime.  When kishimoto was transfered, she had reported that she no longer had scars that she use to have, from injuries/previous suicide attempts, before she went to the room.  It may just be that the way it works changed a bit because that was early on.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> That makes sense as far as the psychic injuries go.  I havnt looked back to see if it was canon, but again, I remember thing being said in the anime.  When kishimoto was transfered, she had reported that she no longer had scars that she use to have, from injuries/previous suicide attempts, before she went to the room.  It may just be that the way it works changed a bit because that was early on.



Really?  I don't remember that.  That would imply that Gantz restores any trauma your body could have endured during the course of your life.  That's insane! 

I wanna go to Gantz.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Really?  I don't remember that.  That would imply that Gantz restores any trauma your body could have endured during the course of your life.  That's insane!
> 
> I wanna go to Gantz.



Well, it's not really 100%.  I cant remember names but we know that Sensai psychic went to the docter and had some serious injuries, which occured after he had been killed and went to gantz.  Of course, there is an explanation for this.

For one, it is possible Gantz wanted to mess with Kishimoto, healing pointless injuries, and not deleting the origonal.  The other explanation is that Oku wanted to change how things work.  He may have either overlooked this, or decided it was minor enough it wouldnt matter if he changed it.


----------



## Sin (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder if the Gantzers age...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Well, it's not really 100%.  I cant remember names but we know that Sensai psychic went to the docter and had some serious injuries, which occured after he had been killed and went to gantz.  Of course, there is an explanation for this.
> 
> For one, it is possible Gantz wanted to mess with Kishimoto, healing pointless injuries, and not deleting the origonal.  The other explanation is that Oku wanted to change how things work.  He may have either overlooked this, or decided it was minor enough it wouldnt matter if he changed it.


So hypothetically Kuwabar could have alien STD's


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wonder if the Gantzers age...



We've only seen like 6 month's time, so it's hard to actually say 100%, but I dont see why they wouldnt.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

my question next


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> So hypothetically Kuwabar could have alien STD's



I believe whatever happens during the mission is still fixed regardless to what it is.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

It's possible the transfer would also eliminate the aging that occurs during missions. So, they would only age during "off-duty", but I digress...

In any case the missions only last a few hours at most.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 7, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> So hypothetically Kuwabar could have alien STD's



If he contracted anything, it's gone now.

After a mission, Gantz always brings the body before it was damaged in any way. Remember when Kurono beat the bird alien and when he was transferred into the room he was in a running position and was confused about what happened to the bird? Gantz brought back Kurono before he was grabbed by the sharp talons of the bird and fell hard on the roof.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> If he contracted anything, it's gone now.
> 
> After a mission, Gantz always brings the body before it was damaged in any way. Remember when Kurono beat the bird alien and when he was transferred into the room he was in a running position and was confused about what happened to the bird? Gantz brought back Kurono before he was grabbed by the sharp talons of the bird and fell hard on the roof.



I'm too busy to look now, but if that's true, that's a major find.  we seem to be creating a theory of how it all works tonight I guess, heh.. if that really is true, we need to include it.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

It is true.  I remember that little slip up.  Seemed to have been disregarded since then though.

If I recall correctly, it wasn't even in the anime.  Or was it in the anime and not in the manga?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

I've watched the anime twice, and read the manga 3 times through now, but somehow I missed that.  I do seem to remember him running I think, but I dont remember the circumstances.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 7, 2008)

Your sig is fucking nasty. I can't even think straight


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Your sig is fucking nasty. I can't even think straight



 great news, I'm still reaching new people!  recently, I tend not to get many replies on it, it's nice to see one once in a while.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Your sig is fucking nasty. I can't even think straight



Lol, I love seeing people's reactions to Nomeru's sig.  They're hilarious.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

I find it ironic that my last 2 replies have both occured in THIS thread, gantz of all things.  they're just maggots.  Do you remember when Nishi's eyes exploded?  (was that in the manga?)


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think it was.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I find it ironic that my last 2 replies have both occured in THIS thread, gantz of all things.  they're just maggots.  Do you remember when Nishi's eyes exploded?  (was that in the manga?)



I don't get what the big deal is with your sig lol, I've seen far nastier crap on here than that ;P It kinda reminds me of something pleasant anyways, like pollen and sea coral, yeah wtf right? Even I don't know...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

heh, many are fine with it, some dont like it, some have blocked it even.  I dont get what the big deal is, it's meh, it did make me itch when I was making it, but I have no problem with it anymore.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I the only one that finds it funny and pretty cool?

Anyway, to keep us on topic, I gotta admit I'm disappointed in the fact that Hikawa barely added anything to this mission. 

Hopefully, he makes up for it in the coming chapters.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 7, 2008)

yes, vampire and nishi survived

it looks like osaka is just nerd, sluts, and the horny dude now. thats a strange team

did kaze survive? it doesnt say


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, he only seemed to have been pimp-smacked last we saw him.  Reika was taking care of him so I think he survived.

EDIT: I wonder what would happen if the real Kishimoto somehow died and was sent to Gantz.  Would she start getting her copy's memories or would she have to learn about Gantz all over again.

If she starts over would she fall for Katou again?  If Kurono came back would she fall for him, since he's the true "light in the darkness"?


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Raw from Gantz Otaku. I love them so much pek

Weell, can't say much since we already got most of the chap anyways and I already said what I think. I'm glad Nishi and Takeshi are alive, I wonder what happens to Kaze, Hikawa's chances of surviving and getting back to the room are pretty high and yeah...Kuwabara's awesome. Nuff said I guess. For now.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm i wonder how the fuck old man and inaba survived that


----------



## Athrum (Aug 7, 2008)

The same way the Rapist did. At least Reika did some tourniquets with the gantz suits on them xD


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Stop using spoiler tags. Let the poor kids suffer while they're getting spoiled 

Inaba and Old Man survived because of Gantz anatomy logic. That's also why I assumed Oka might get transferred.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Athrum said:


> The same way the Rapist did. At least Reika did some tourniquets with the gantz suits on them xD



But Inaba fell on his head -- from like a 20-foot drop.  You can't tell me that he should live after that, coupled with his other injuries.  That's unreasonable. 



Nash said:


> Stop using spoiler tags. Let the poor kids suffer while they're getting spoiled







Nash said:


> Inaba and Old Man survived because of Gantz anatomy logic. That's also why I assumed Oka might get transferred.



How could Oka survive?  He was cut in half.  You could see his heart, lung, and spinal cord.  Was he even breathing?  And even if by some miracle he lived, he would of been caught in the blasts that Tokyo was raining on Nuri.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 7, 2008)

theres no logic in fangirlism... oka is dead.


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

^Heeey, I'm offended. You're right, but still..I'm offended 

His heart was still beating lol. If people with missing limbs who should have lost all their blood can live, a dude with a beating heart but missing spine can survive too 

The fangirl in me has consumed my heart and my brain. Don't expect any logical answers from me


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah oka was obviously dead

thats like saying the black osaka dude still could get transferred


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah oka was obviously dead
> 
> thats like saying the black osaka dude still could get transferred


Thanks for crushing *my *dreams


----------



## korican04 (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw the raw... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get what happend to HS...he back flipped and was gone.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, you know... Oka got 100 points enough times, maybe... he got the option to choose for him to come back if he does ever die?  heh lol.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2008)

kuronooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO finally man, the fight is over, seems assman managed to to make the final attack. probably he'll get all the points and retrive kurono


----------



## Biolink (Aug 7, 2008)

Or he'll revive that Mom. I hope he revives a real man like Kurono though.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Even though Katou is the most likely to revive Kurono, I kinda want him to revive Anzu.  It also seems possible.  I just hate the thought of a little two-year old kid without any parents.  I'm hoping someone else takes up the slack and brings back DA MAN. *cough*Nishi*cough*


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

We dont need Katou to revive Kurono, but someone better.  

I'm wondering.. can Katou revive anzu?  I dont know that it's possible being that she's not in that gantz's database, or.. I dont think she is.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm of the mind that the two teams will be combined to make the Japan Gantz Team.  Cause we gonna have ourselves a Gantz War, baby.

And New York Gantz rulez all.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

There better be a Seattle gantz team >.>...


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

There better be an Austr- oh fuck it 

The next team to be introduced will be the German Team. Hopefully. I wanna know more about the Gantz cult there. It's about damn time


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

It was about damn time about 50 fucking chapters ago. 

I'm still in doubt we'll find out info in the next ten chapters.  We learned the most info when Kurono was around.  Without him...


----------



## Ooter (Aug 7, 2008)

where the fucks the new chap!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

I feel your pain... 

Hell, I want the chapter after this one.  I wanna know the scores NAO!


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess it will be out in a few hours?

I'm pretty sure it'll be Nishi who'll provide us some info on Gantz. If he doesn't know much more about it than we already know, than it'll be him to find out. He's more of a thinker anyways.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

It's so painful having to wait 2 weeks for chapters.  I'm just happy this mission is over, though they could probably speed things up and transfer everyone in 1 chapter if they wanted >.<.


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Next chap will be out in 3 weeks


----------



## Hodor (Aug 7, 2008)

Nash said:


> Next chap will be out in 3 weeks



what do you mean in 3 weeks?!

WHY GOD WHY?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 7, 2008)

I just caught up...I took a break from this manga so I just finished reading 277.

Wow...I am confused/pissed...

Why did it show Nishi crying when that Anzu girl got shot...was he in love/falling in love with her??? Or was he just sad that she got killed trying to protect Katou???

And the hell?!?!?!?! So the 100 pointer's weakness was long range shots b/c he can't sense them beyond a certain limit???

Wow...what fail...

If Kurono were here...he would have thought of that a long time ago.

----------

I am off to read the 278 raw.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ I just read the raw that someone posted on the previous page...

I expect Mangashare to still have the series...but I could be mistaken.

So I just read (or rather stared at the panels hopelessly) ch. 278...

THE F***?!?!?!?!

WHY IS NISHI BEING SO HOMOTIONAL?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Who the fuck do you call Nishi all the time? The nerdo? Learn to read, god damnit.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

are you serious


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Nash said:


> Next chap will be out in 3 weeks



It can't be!!! 

Why!?  What the hell could happen in the next chapter to justify this?  It better be good.


----------



## fxu (Aug 7, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ I just read the raw that someone posted on the previous page...
> 
> I expect Mangashare to still have the series...but I could be mistaken.
> 
> ...



That wasn't Nishi I believe.

It looked like him but it's not. It's some guy from the Osaka team.

No worries, I got confused too.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

It didn't look like Nishi. 

When Nishi cries it's because he has no _eyes_!  And Nishi lost his arm.  Nerdo has both.  Seriously, I didn't get confused for a second. 

Lol, defending Nishi's badassness in Nash's stead.


----------



## Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't mind me..please continue 

I think this week was a double issue, that's why we have to wait 3 weeks for the next one.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Double issue, huh? ?

Well, it was more awesome than usual.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nash said:


> Don't mind me..please continue
> 
> I think this week was a double issue, that's why we have to wait 3 weeks for the next one.


that makes sence


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 7, 2008)

Nash said:


> Who the fuck do you call Nishi all the time? The nerdo? Learn to read, god damnit.



Who is the dude at the bottom of the page??? I assumed that was Nishi.

_link_


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Who is the dude at the bottom of the page??? I assumed that was Nishi.
> 
> _link_



No, it's Nerdo from Osaka.  Why would that be Nishi?  Nishi has to lose his eyes before he cries.  He has a more menacing look in his eyes for that matter.  He wear clothes over his suit.  His hair falls flatter than Nerdo's.  He's lost an arm.  He's _unconcious_ right now.

You fail.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 7, 2008)

Host is just full of win. hope he gets 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the 100pts for the kill steal of the century.




can't wait for the points to be dished out. haha.

.... Gona need to start a 'bring Kurono back or else' campaign.

edit: anyone feel like making an 'I survived the nuri fight' badge?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Is Hoihoi dead?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Host is just full of win. hope he gets
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Katou got the 100pts. 



zaphood said:


> edit: anyone feel like making an 'I survived the nuri fight' badge?





Tayimus said:


> I SURVIVED THE NURI FIGHT!



I said it back a few pages...


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Is Hoihoi dead?



Neeevar. 

hoi hoi was just using the stealth function of the suit for the last arc or so, imo.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

hmm.. I dont think HoiHoi was here at this mission, but I'm really.. just too lazy to check.  I'm thinking yes he is dead.  I dont remember it showing him dieing, but it didnt show butterdog either.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> hmm.. I dont think HoiHoi was here at this mission, but I'm really.. just too lazy to check.  I'm thinking yes he is dead.  I dont remember it showing him dieing, but it didnt show butterdog either.



don't be silly.

ofc Hoi Hoi knows how to use the stealth function on the suite and is alive and well. 

either that or he was trasported to help the german Gantz team out cos they were fighting 10 Nuris.

one or the other methinks.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

grr, so much stuff being pointed out that I cant remember  I reallly need to go back and just reread the manga again.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

chapter seemed kinda dragged out, meh maybe because we waited long enough and want more... HS alive katou 100 points, next chap will be emotional for him, please, please kurono...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2008)

If nerd doesn't have 100 points and Katous bitch ass revives Anzu I'm going to be pissed. I can already see it happening "She has a child, Kurono will understand"


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm thinking Katou cant, forget her.  Sure she has a child, but I dont care, he'll go to foster or other family.. his mom was a bitch when she was introduced.


----------



## Emperor Time (Aug 8, 2008)

So who gets the 100 points?


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So who gets the 100 points?


Should be Katou.

He was the one that finished it off.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

we'll find out next chapter who got what points and all that

i just wanna know did kaze survive and what will blonde vampire guy do now


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2008)

If Nerdo can't revive Anzu, it'll be too OOC of Katou not to.  And I don't think Nerdo has 100pts.  I'm telling you it's gonna be someone else who wishes for Kurono. *cough*Nishi*cough*



Sin said:


> Should be Katou.
> 
> He was the one that finished it off.



Oi, Sin, where have you been, man?  Why haven't you posted in the Claymore Thread?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

noone's fuckking reviving anzu lol

she was a bit character that contributed very little


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 8, 2008)

If they bring back Kurono this manga will really be back in business.  Him + HS = win.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

kurono should never be revived ever for any reason

dont forget blonde vampire and nishi are superior to him in every way imaginable

plus katou covers all the bases of being a regular guy introduced in chapter 1. kurono is just unnecessary


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2008)

@AbnormallyNormal: Want neg...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

lol i should just post scans of kurono's death scene over and over when people start wanking about him in here


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> kurono should never be revived ever for any reason
> 
> dont forget blonde vampire and nishi are superior to him in every way imaginable
> 
> plus katou covers all the bases of being a regular guy introduced in chapter 1. kurono is just unnecessary


Wut? The same Nishi that gets constantly owned by random things in about half a panel?

The same HS that had a bunch of his army taken out by a memory-recovering Kurono with a lamp, and who had his partner owned to the ground by Kurono. The same HS who only killed Kurono and Izumi by cheap attacks, after they both owned a shitload of his men?

I lul'd.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, wtf? without kurono the manga is shit.


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the Kurono = awesome or not discussion..just wanna point out..look at his hands... 

He looks like a gorilla


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> This has nothing to do with the Kurono = awesome or not discussion..just wanna point out..look at his hands...
> 
> He looks like a gorilla


Tae didn't seem to mind 

For the record, I like HS and Nishi, but comparing them to Kurono is like comparing a tiger to a lion, they're both badass, but at the end of the day, there's only one king of the jungle


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

nishi = more brains

HS = more brawn

katou = more heart


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> nishi = more brains
> 
> HS = more brawn
> 
> katou = more heart


Yet Kurono manages to outclass all three of them individually 

Also, lol @ you liking Katou. Worst character ever, aside from the random boob chicks that die every mission.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

katou at least steps up and leads. thats an important function in such chaotic missions

kurono was always getting into disagreements with people, or being insecure about his abilities, etc etc


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> katou at least steps up and leads. thats an important function in such chaotic missions
> 
> kurono was always getting into disagreements with people, or being insecure about his abilities, etc etc


Did you skip everything from where Katou dies to when he's revived o_O

Kurono became a much better leader than Katou ever was.

I'm pretty sure their decisions regarding the 100 point menu proved that.

Katou is a sad sad little girl who cries about his little brother every chance he gets. He tries to be Kurono, and fails badly.

Kurono became extremely badass by aspiring to be more like Katou, who is only aspiring to be more like the old Kurono.

Kurono's the best at being Kurono  

Katou tries and fails


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Hm, did anyone else download the Franky House scan of 278? The page of Kuwabara talking is missing there or is it just me and I simply overlooked it? Great, gotta dl the other one now


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> katou at least steps up and leads. thats an important function in such chaotic missions
> 
> kurono was always getting into disagreements with people, or being insecure about his abilities, etc etc



- What about that Budda arc - he didn't have to lead, he just one shot'd everything.

- didn't seem insecure with lara croft in the hallway now did he? ey? ey? 

- serious tho, insecurities, arguments, character development = entertainment.




Sin said:


> For the record, I like HS and Nishi, but comparing them to Kurono is like comparing a lion to a tiger, they're both badass, but at the end of the day, there's only one king of the jungle



Tigers pwn Lions. Proof provided. like Kurono pwns Lions.



its over, we win. abnormal is forever banished to the pokemon  thread.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Tigers pwn Lions. Proof provided. like Kurono pwns Lions.
> 
> 
> 
> its over, we win. abnormal is forever banished to the pokemon  thread.


Well, in my metaphor Kurono is the Lion (hence the king of the jungle ) but I do agree with the end of your post


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well, in my metaphor Kurono is the Lion (hence the king of the jungle ) but I do agree with the end of your post



I like the way I did your quote better tbh. less sense, and more amphibious attack tigers...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> nishi = more brains
> 
> HS = more brawn
> 
> katou = more heart


And Kurono(X54) = badass


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG zaphood...your Hoi Hoi sig..it's so..words cannot describe what I'm feeling.

Simply beautiful


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Also, lol @ you liking Katou. *Worst character ever*, aside from the random boob chicks that die every mission.



i concur  

he's such a bitch 

kurono started off as a dickhead but eventually became a reliable leader who cared for everyone


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i concur
> 
> he's such a bitch
> 
> kurono started off as a dickhead but eventually became a reliable leader who cared for everyone


Yeah Kurono was a boss


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2008)

kurono was boss indeed 

i thought katou was gonna get better but a bitch will always be a bitch it seems


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

My god that's so epic


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 8, 2008)

Kurono is coming back.  Now that everyone has points in their pockets. 


Someone revive him nao!


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

omg omg   

That's freakin aaaawesome. Can I use it


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

yup, has your name on it. Hoi Hoi fanimal-ism has its rewards. lol


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Thaaaank you. Will put it on when I'm back from work


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

Kurono, a much less epic set for your support.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

It's KuronoX54 

It's still awesome though


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> It's KuronoX54
> 
> It's still awesome though



hahahahahha, jesus, no pleasing some people.

he'll just have to change his name... bollox.

brb





fixed


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

=O zaphood... poor hoihoi..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2008)

It's over!  About fucking time too 
The chap was amazing, i hope Host Samurai survived  And who is the guy that newb vowed to revive?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

zaphood said:


> hahahahahha, jesus, no pleasing some people.
> 
> he'll just have to change his name... bollox.
> 
> ...


My god! I'm getting a set of that


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it almost woulda been better making a gif of that, from the anime.. as long as it shows no nudity should be fine


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nomeru you should hook that up for me


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 8, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> It's over!  About fucking time too
> The chap was amazing, i hope Host Samurai survived  And who is the guy that newb vowed to revive?



I know he'll survive. 


You mean Nerdo? he wants to revive Anzu for Katou's sake; Yamazaki is her last name.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

Heh this chap isn't on one manga yet =[


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

watt really? why?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I't been like two weeks now because of Darkhorse


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

hmm do u where can i get the chap then??


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chapter 3 or One Piece Harbour:


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

If u want to read it online, it isn't on MS yet. But it's on BleachExile.

Twilight fc


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

lulz the panda's getting a "rainbow shower"


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

it isnt on mangashare or volume but thanks anyway

danke gash 2


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

they should put it up soon Huge wang, no partner.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I know he'll survive.
> 
> 
> You mean Nerdo? he wants to revive Anzu for Katou's sake; Yamazaki is her last name.



Oh right.
She was a single mother 

And a huge lol at Kuwabara. "Let me fuck ya! "


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> it isnt on mangashare or volume but thanks anyway
> 
> danke gash 2



Vas te faire foutre


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh right.
> She was a single mother
> 
> And a huge lol at Kuwabara. "Let me fuck ya! "


when did Kuwabara say that, link please


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

stop french talk and all i have to say is finally.


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

^You're only annoyed because you have no one to translate it for you 



Though..that sentence can also mean "kill me" in Japanese.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> Though..that sentence can also mean "kill me" in Japanese.




I remember Kurono saying that to Sakuraoka...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm re-reading the Nuri fight and God Kuwa is a beast


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Kuwa is soo awesome pek

And I kinda miss Lara Croft. She was cool


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> Kuwa is soo awesome pek
> 
> And I kinda miss Lara Croft. She was cool



I do too 

And where did you get your sparkly name from?


----------



## Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Bleach Character Day contest. Only 3rd place though  But since the 1st & 2nd place were HH and Kri, I got the prize ^^


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

when kurono's revived, he better be back in the game again.  Assuming he is, do you think he'll have his memories back?  I think it'd suck for him to have to relearn how everything works ect, boo.. he was kinda a prick at the beginning though he seemed to retain some of his changed personality when he lost his memories.. meh.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> when kurono's revived, he better be back in the game again.  Assuming he is, do you think he'll have his memories back?  I think it'd suck for him to have to relearn how everything works ect, boo.. he was kinda a prick at the beginning though he seemed to retain some of his changed personality when he lost his memories.. meh.


He has his memories back by the time he died.

So when/if he's revived, he should have them.

Katou remembered everything that happened until he died.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 8, 2008)

Kurono's not gonna get revived. Atleast not yet...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> He has his memories back by the time he died.
> 
> So when/if he's revived, he should have them.
> 
> Katou remembered everything that happened until he died.



Are you sure he'll hve them?  He left the game, so o.o, we dont know the last information he had on Kurono, or if he'll be back in the game or not.  Since he left, gantz wiped his memory, and he didnt have his memory of that time when he died.  I dont know what to expect 

I want kurono back, but I want him in the game too.  If he's not in it, to be honest.. it doesnt matter as much if he comes back or not.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Are you sure he'll hve them?  He left the game, so o.o, we dont know the last information he had on Kurono, or if he'll be back in the game or not.  Since he left, gantz wiped his memory, and he didnt have his memory of that time when he died.  I dont know what to expect
> 
> I want kurono back, but I want him in the game too.  If he's not in it, to be honest.. it doesnt matter as much if he comes back or not.


Kurono fully recovered his memories before he died o_O

So if he gets revived, he should have them back.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kurono fully recovered his memories before he died o_O
> 
> So if he gets revived, he should have them back.



=O?  I dont remember him regaining his memories (though he did seem to get his fighting back to what it was lol heh.)...  Izumi never regained his memories either, even after returning.. or at least not everything, he knew some.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> =O?  I dont remember him regaining his memories (though he did seem to get his fighting back to what it was lol heh.)...  Izumi never regained his memories either, even after returning.. or at least not everything, he knew some.



*Spoiler*: __ 










He got em all back.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm so happy, I dont know how I missed that, but that's fucking great news..

thank you sin, +reps when I can


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2008)

Oi, Sin, we gotta have a consensus that Kurono didn't have his full memories, only flashes.  That way when the haters say Kurono isn't all that, we say, "He owned 50 vamps without his full memories! "  Much better to rub in their faces.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oi, Sin, we gotta have a consensus that Kurono didn't have his full memories, only flashes.  That way when the haters say Kurono isn't all that, we say, "He owned 50 vamps without his full memories! "  Much better to rub in their faces.


I prefer "He owned them while regaining his memories" it's much more stressful on his mind, and much more impressive that way 

Plus, the manga pretty much proves he got everything back. They showed him remembering an early mission, and the last one he was on. Then him yelling out "I'm the leader of the gantz team" which didn't fully happen until his final missions.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I prefer "He owned them while regaining his memories" it's much more stressful on his mind, and much more impressive that way



Even better!  



Sin said:


> Plus, the manga pretty much proves he got everything back. They showed him remembering an early mission, and the last one he was on. Then him yelling out "I'm the leader of the gantz team" which didn't fully happen until his final missions.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Even better!




Wanna fight?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Wanna fight?



Lol, no...  

WTF is with Nerdo-



Seriously, doesn't he make you guys wanna smack him?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

oi, where can I get a scan of the new chapter?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 9, 2008)

nash, love the avatar......

very simple lads.

host = win.

everyone else = fail (appart from osaka lads who surprise sex people)

kurono = more win. [insert link to budah temple ark]

*wanders off to watch the anime of him pwning 120ft tall boss*

its over we win, again.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

@Nomeru: Check BlechExile!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, he did post them, Nomeru.  You be blind.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

aah, just like nishi   I'll go look, thanks.


----------



## Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

I heard Nishi? 



> nash, love the avatar......



Thanks you. Took me hours and hooouuurs of hard work to create this awesomeness


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

can someone plz tell me why katou is such a bitch  

he's always hesitating wtf  thats what got him killed last time


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

No one knows why Katou hesitates so much.  Hell, no one knows why Katou _breathes_ so hard even when he hasn't done shit. 

Both Kishimoto and Anzu died saving his ass.  And you could say Nishi died because Katou hesitated too. 

And Nash, you gotta keep this set.  The awesomeness is just so much.  It's even better than the Reika set.  It's OVER NINE THOUSSAAAAAANNNDDD!!!! :rofl


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2008)

So they finally did it. I want to see who dies and who survives.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, from Tokyo it seemed everyone but Sakata survived.  Which is bull.  At least Inaba should've died.  

From Osaka, Kuwabara, Nerdo, and the whores survived.  Did I miss someone? ?


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

if katou stays main potragonist this manga wont survive a second.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, Katou already is the main character ().  Hopefully, Kurono comes back after this point distribution.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

katou is such a bitch 

kurono is boss though


----------



## Emery (Aug 9, 2008)

You kids should stop reading Gantz, then.  If you're all going to dickride Kurono, you're in for a sore dissapointment.  Phase 2 is going to be about Kato.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont care anyone is better than that idiot katou always breathing hard when he hasnt done anything


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Emery said:


> You kids should stop reading Gantz, then.  If you're all going to dickride Kurono, you're in for a sore dissapointment.  Phase 2 is going to be about Kato.



For your information, we're not dickriding Kurono so much as bashing Katou.  I would've been fine having someone else as the main character.  Reika or Sakurai would've done nicely. 

Katou annoys me to hell.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

kurono was what made this manga good in the first place without him it would go downhill, because of kurono youre all reading this right now


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ooter said:


> kurono was what made this manga good in the first place without him it would go downhill, because of kurono youre all reading this right now


True I even changed my name from VizardX54 because of him


----------



## Emery (Aug 9, 2008)

Whine, whine, whine, whine, whine.  That's all you kids know how to do.  Kurono isn't coming back anytime soon.  I can almost garuntee it.  Either stop reading the manga or stop complaining.  Do you know how childish you people sound, bitching over a character in a manga?  Kato is the main character of Phase 2.  Get over it.  If you hate Kato so much, stop reading.  You have no idea how annoying it is to see Kurono dickriders bitch and moan every time a new chapter comes out and he's not in it.  

Yes, Kurono is more awesome than Kato, but you honestly haven't given Kato a chance to grow and develop.  He died very early into the 1st phase, so he didn't have the luxury of character development as Kurono did.  Look at Kato now, though.  In one arc (around three hours time in the manga universe,) Kato went from being a chump and only using the Y-Gun to pancaking the 100-point boss with the H-Gun. You're all too fixated on Kurono to give Kato a chance to develop.  It's fucking annoying.  It's like in Death Note, when people bitched about how L died and Near replaced him.  Near ended up catching Kira, succeeding where L did not.  

Give Kato a chance.  You don't have to like him, but at least give him more than a single hunt's worth of a chance to prove himself.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

Instead of us not reading the manga, I think if you dont like what's talked about in this thread, you should stop reading and posting in it.  I think that sounds like a much better solution.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 9, 2008)

I gave a chance to Kato and he didn't improve WTF is worng with his breath anyway and he was going to live with Anzu just like that? I bet all my rep that he is virgin and don't even care to chance this!!!


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

katou will either bring back kurono or go free to live with his brother, i cant see him going free because there wouldnt be a point in him being the main protagonist then, he's bringing back kurono, unless gantz plays a trick on us which i doubt will happen, theres a bigger chance of kurono coming back than him not coming back.
and if he doesnt, sure i'll accept katou as a main character but theres going to have to be much bigger improvememnts to his mentality, because he was just a piece of shit in this arc.


----------



## Emery (Aug 9, 2008)

> Instead of us not reading the manga, I think if you dont like what's talked about in this thread, you should stop reading and posting in it. I think that sounds like a much better solution.



It's not just this thread.  It's in Gantz communities everywhere.  I enjoy discussing Gantz. I enjoy discussing new chapters and theories for future chapters.  However, I do not enjoy listening to children constantly whine and moan about how much they love Kurono and how much they hate Kato.

It's kind of hard to ignore, since it seems to make up 60% of this damn thread.



> I gave a chance to Kato and he didn't improve WTF is worng with his breath anyway and he was going to live with Anzu just like that? I bet all my rep that he is virgin and don't even care to chance this!!!



He's been fighting a seriously powerful alien, he just withstood an explosion, and his legs were blown off.  I think it's pretty manly that all he's doing is breathing hard after all of that, considering everyone else that lost limbs passed out.  You didn't give Kato a chance at all.  Like I said, the Nurarihyon hunt covered only about three hours of time.  That's not enough time for a character to develop.  However, like I said, Kato went from being a pansy and only using the Y-Gun to completely smashing and killing the 100-point Nurarihyon several times over with the H-Gun.  I'd say that's pretty impressive development for three hours time.



> katou will either bring back kurono or go free to live with his brother, i cant see him going free because there wouldnt be a point in him being the main protagonist then, he's bringing back kurono, unless gantz plays a trick on us which i doubt will happen, theres a bigger chance of kurono coming back than him not coming back.
> and if he doesnt, sure i'll accept katou as a main character but theres going to have to be much bigger improvememnts to his mentality, because he was just a piece of shit in this arc.



You don't know what's going to happen.  For all you know, Kurono could still be alive and just comatose in a hospital.  For all you know, he could say "revive Kei," and Kishimoto would be revived instead of Kurono.  I highly doubt Kato would leave Gantz.  Oku wouldn't have set Kurono free and had him killed (or thought to be killed) if he was coming back just after one hunt.  That doesn't sound like Oku at all.

As I said twice already, he went from only using the Y-Gun to using the H-Gun and killing a 100-pointer in three hours time.  That's a pretty nice development in his character.  If you give him more than a single arc's worth of a chance, you might grow to like him.

You don't have to spend every week brooding over him until he becomes someone you could like, though.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 9, 2008)

^And even knowing is everywhere you think your whine about the main character will stop others to whine about Kurono, why don't you just read 40% of this damn thread and let others have there opinios.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

Emery said:


> Whine, whine, whine, whine, whine.  That's all you kids know how to do.  Kurono isn't coming back anytime soon.  I can almost garuntee it.  Either stop reading the manga or stop complaining.  Do you know how childish you people sound, bitching over a character in a manga?  Kato is the main character of Phase 2.  Get over it.  If you hate Kato so much, stop reading.  You have no idea how annoying it is to see Kurono dickriders bitch and moan every time a new chapter comes out and he's not in it.
> 
> Yes, Kurono is more awesome than Kato, but you honestly haven't given Kato a chance to grow and develop.  He died very early into the 1st phase, so he didn't have the luxury of character development as Kurono did.  Look at Kato now, though.  In one arc (around three hours time in the manga universe,) Kato went from being a chump and only using the Y-Gun to pancaking the 100-point boss with the H-Gun. You're all too fixated on Kurono to give Kato a chance to develop.  It's fucking annoying.  It's like in Death Note, when people bitched about how L died and Near replaced him.  Near ended up catching Kira, succeeding where L did not.
> 
> Give Kato a chance.  You don't have to like him, but at least give him more than a single hunt's worth of a chance to prove himself.





Nomeru said:


> Instead of us not reading the manga, I think if you dont like what's talked about in this thread, you should stop reading and posting in it.  I think that sounds like a much better solution.



fucking owned 

katou is a bad bad character and its not our fault


----------



## Somnus (Aug 9, 2008)

Emery said:


> You kids should stop reading Gantz, then.  If you're all going to dickride Kurono, you're in for a sore dissapointment.  Phase 2 is going to be about Kato.



I thought it was called Phase 2 because the Gantz phenomenon is happening throughout the world and visible to non-players


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

Emery said:


> It's not just this thread.  It's in Gantz communities everywhere.  I enjoy discussing Gantz. I enjoy discussing new chapters and theories for future chapters.  However, I do not enjoy listening to children constantly whine and moan about how much they love Kurono and how much they hate Kato.
> 
> It's kind of hard to ignore, since it seems to make up 60% of this damn thread.
> 
> ...



We do have other, more serious discussions once in a while, like the other day theories about how the "transfer" works.  You wanna knowwhy Kurono gets so much attention?  Because people love him and he's not here right now.  What do you want them to do?  Being that we just spent a year and a half in a single mission, some people arent happy with the manga right now.  That doesnt mean they dont want to read it, it means they want it to get better, like it was when Kurono was around.

I would have liked to see if the Y-gun could do anything to Nuri actually, but I dont remember anyone trying it.

I too have my doubts that Kurono will come back right away, however, we do need him back.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

*sigh*  

@Emery:  I dislike the character of Katou, but I love Gantz.  I won't stop reading the manga just cause of one character.  I think you're getting us confused with Naruto fans who bash the manga because so-and-so character is not to their liking.  Who in this thread bashed the manga?  

And yes, I do dickride Kurono, I fully admit it.  he was a badass pure and simple, but also his development was much better than Katou could ever hope to be.  For Katou to develop IMO he would have to stop trying to emulate Kurono.  I somehow don't think that's gonna happen but I digress.  Like I've stated I would have much rathered Reika be the main character.  She doesn't believe she's all that good a person on the inside and I would have like to see that play more of a part in the manga.  Still, I won't stop reading the manga.  The story doesn't revolve around Katou as much as Naruto does (or should) for Naruto.

And what is it with you calling us kids?  I think most of us on here are in their late teens.  And I'm in my twenties.

In the end, we're just voicing our opinion.  Joking aside, you could disagree and back up your claims, but don't chastise us.  We're entitled to them.

That's enough outta me.  I'll be back in 8 hours.  Y'all play nice now,  you hear.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> We do have other, more serious discussions once in a while, like the other day theories about how the "transfer" works.  You wanna knowwhy Kurono gets so much attention?  Because people love him and he's not here right now.  What do you want them to do?  Being that we just spent a year and a half in a single mission, some people arent happy with the manga right now.  That doesnt mean they dont want to read it, it means they want it to get better, like it was when Kurono was around.
> 
> I would have liked to see if the Y-gun could do anything to Nuri actually, but I dont remember anyone trying it.
> 
> I too have my doubts that Kurono will come back right away, however, we do need him back.



I agree with you the best arc i ever read in Gantz was the Dino arc where Kurono get a huge grow and develop in what 2 hours he just became another guy when he face the Tyrannosaurus Rex even Reika became his fan-girl but when Kato face Nuri using his suit and having 3 guys to watch his back he just ask about why he was fighting like some noob that just arive in this game.

This is just like Naruto nobody is going to stop reading just because Kurono isn't there to shine but lets faced this manga was better when he was around.


----------



## Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Gotta admit, Emery is somewhat right. I know this is a discussion thread...Kurono was the main character and Katou's now the protagonist, of course there will be debates about who's better and who's more awesome. I don't mind that. I'm glad that the Gantz thread nowadays is more alive than it used to be. But...I think it's not alright if someone comes to this thread, saying Katou's cool and bam, someone else says lololol Katou fails, he'll never be as awesome as Kurono. It's getting redundant and annoying. I don't care if this is the internets, don't take it too serious blah blah..I always thought, this thread, or better said, the Konoha Library 2 in general, is a more mature place than, let's say the Naruto Avenue. So keep these childish ways to the Konoha Library. *That does in no way mean that I call any of you childish or immature, kay?* It's nice posting here, whether I agree or disagree with some of you.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nash said:


> Gotta admit, Emery is somewhat right. I know this is a discussion thread...Kurono was the main character and Katou's now the protagonist, of course there will be debates about who's better and who's more awesome. I don't mind that. I'm glad that the Gantz thread nowadays is more alive than it used to be. But...I think it's not alright if someone comes to this thread, saying Katou's cool and bam, someone else says lololol Katou fails, he'll never be as awesome as Kurono. It's getting redundant and annoying. I don't care if this is the internets, don't take it too serious blah blah..I always thought, this thread, or better said, the Konoha Library 2 in general, is a more mature place than, let's say the Naruto Avenue. So keep these childish ways to the Konoha Library. *That does in no way mean that I call any of you childish or immature, kay?* It's nice posting here, whether I agree or disagree with some of you.


More knowledge from Nash


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

You know what would own... another mistake from gantz like it did with kishimoto, resulting in 2 Kuronos.

XD, that was more of a joke, but you know you wish it was true.


Anyhow, I cant think of anything to really discuss more closely, any suggestions or ideas from anyone?


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

Emery said:
			
		

> You don't know what's going to happen. For all you know, Kurono could still be alive and just comatose in a hospital. For all you know, he could say "revive Kei," and Kishimoto would be revived instead of Kurono. I highly doubt Kato would leave Gantz. Oku wouldn't have set Kurono free and had him killed (or thought to be killed) if he was coming back just after one hunt. That doesn't sound like Oku at all.
> 
> As I said twice already, he went from only using the Y-Gun to using the H-Gun and killing a 100-pointer in three hours time. That's a pretty nice development in his character. If you give him more than a single arc's worth of a chance, you might grow to like him.
> 
> You don't have to spend every week brooding over him until he becomes someone you could like, though.




i hated the way Kato was going around, basically, he spent almost half the mission hiding and coming out when he wanted/had to come out and fight, he was awaiting the enemy instead of protecting his team which he feels so passionate about, which is what he wanted to do, right? he didnt come close to succeeding his goal, the only good thing he did for his team was shoot at the 100pointer, he would've ran away for all i know had his legs not been chopped off, that really gets to me, kato can be a good character but never will he be main character quality, and if kurono isnt revived but kishimoto is it wouldnt be a bad thing tbh if oku really doesnt want to bring back kurono adding good support characters for kato would be a good thing too.


----------



## Belgianrofl (Aug 9, 2008)

Um, I don't usually post but here goes.

You guys were theorizing on how Gantz goes about the "healing".

Page Five

Chapter 2, page 7, the old man says he died of cancer, but after entering the Gantz room he is cured. I think it tells us that Gantz takes you back to either a period of time when you were healthy, or he just eliminates the problem. Mm, had some other things to say, but I'll save that for another time.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> You know what would own... another mistake from gantz like it did with kishimoto, resulting in 2 Kuronos.
> 
> XD, that was more of a joke, but you know you wish it was true.
> 
> ...


That was a theory about Oka like 4 months ago


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol Oka =[ =[


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> You know what would own... another mistake from gantz like it did with kishimoto, resulting in 2 Kuronos.
> 
> XD, that was more of a joke, but you know you wish it was true.
> 
> ...



kurono is kurono there should only be one


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

Serious business in the last page 

Lol internets.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 9, 2008)

the good thing about the Osaka arc is that they've finally learned that they can snipe the aliens 

there' was that guy in the buddha arc who knew right away taht was the best method, but Oku killed him off in that very arc


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> the good thing about the Osaka arc is that they've finally learned that they can snipe the aliens
> 
> there' was that guy in the buddha arc who knew right away taht was the best method, but Oku killed him off in that very arc



I loved that guy, too bad he died right away.  I also liked the Karate guy from then, he wasnt bad, though if he had warn his suit, he would have been much better.  Though in his case, I dont think he has what it takes to match Kaze.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I loved that guy, too bad he died right away.  I also liked the Karate guy from then, he wasnt bad, though if he had warn his suit, he would have been much better.  Though in his case, I dont think he has what it takes to match Kaze.



there were a lot of awesome gantzers in that arc-like Lara Croft, or the ganguro girl . Though I do have a thing for people who have the brains and patience to sneak around, hide and get the enemy when they least expect it.That guy hid himself in the guts of a fallen alien to attack the budda boss from behind, how awesome is that ?  

Too bad he'll never appear again  I hope at least they revive the girl, she was pretty badass-and she saved Kurono's life, he owes her .


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope Katou picks the weapon, he'd earn points in my book


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

If there are others with 100 points that can revive Kurono, Katou can wish himself out of the game for all I care


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> If there are others with 100 points that can revive Kurono, Katou can wish himself out of the game for all I care


Naw he should go for the gun


----------



## piccun? (Aug 9, 2008)

it doesn't make sense anymore to get out of gantz at this point. The aliens are killing tons of innocent civilians now. It's better to have the suit and guns than to risk to get casually stomped on without even knowing what killed you. 

And Katou is the only one with 100 points in the Tokio team, and he specifically said he'd kill Nuri to bring Kurono back, so he'll be the one to do it anyway


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Naw he should go for the gun


Like I said, I couldn't care less what Katou does


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> there were a lot of awesome gantzers in that arc-like Lara Croft, or the ganguro girl . Though I do have a thing for people who have the brains and patience to sneak around, hide and get the enemy when they least expect it.That guy hid himself in the guts of a fallen alien to attack the budda boss from behind, how awesome is that ?
> 
> Too bad he'll never appear again  I hope at least they revive the girl, she was pretty badass-and she saved Kurono's life, he owes her .



I doubt any of them will come back, unless Katou changes Kei's decision.  It's hard to say what Kei thinks of Katou now, he died pritty early in the manga, and kei was kinda a prick a the time, you cant deny that.  

I say they wont come back based on the fact that Kurono decided to leave rather than revive them.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2008)

Belgianrofl said:


> Um, I don't usually post but here goes.
> 
> You guys were theorizing on how Gantz goes about the "healing".
> 
> ...



Seriously, WTF.  Did nobody see this post? 

Good find, Belgianrofl.  I had totally forgot about that little fact.  Now the whole hypothesis Nomeru and I were talking about has to be reworked.  I'm wondering if because the cancer itself is what killed the politician, Gantz rid him of it?  I really have to think on this more.

Nomeru, I can't believe you didn't see this.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2008)

Finally caught up, read it all in 2 days  I love gantz  anyway the new direction, making Kato the main character is refreshing. Now i like kurono as much as the next guy but I don't mind a change. I actually thought the idea of him returning to his normal life was stupid and that kinda made me go "WTF" and not in a good way. But lucky he died so we'll see him return in his original self soon enough. 

Anyway last arc was good but the best so far was probably the dino one IMO. I also liked *I know it's old now* but the arc where Kei was alone. When he had to face a bunch of those little short strong midgets and then the one who survives comes to his school and so on. Badass arc


----------



## Belgianrofl (Aug 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, WTF.  Did nobody see this post?



I think it's my lack of avatar and sig that let's my posts be overlooked.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, WTF.  Did nobody see this post?
> 
> Good find, Belgianrofl.  I had totally forgot about that little fact.  Now the whole hypothesis Nomeru and I were talking about has to be reworked.  I'm wondering if because the cancer itself is what killed the politician, Gantz rid him of it?  I really have to think on this more.
> 
> Nomeru, I can't believe you didn't see this.



I saw it, but I just had no idea what to say about it!

I think cancer falls into Natural causes, more or less, it is a natural occurance.  For gantz to select him, he needs to cure the cancer in his body, because if he didnt, he'd revive him, and it'd simply kill him again soon.  


There could be a couple reasons for this.  First of all, it's possible that gantz couyld have changed.  We know the game has changed, but it could be that his methods or what all he does has changed.  We know that Sensai Psychic had internal injuries from using his powers, and they were not healed when he was killed and transfered.  This could be because they were not the cause of his death.  It is also possible that gantz simply stopped healing stuff like that.

If you look at kishimoto again, she no longer had scars she use to have, and those old healed over injuries didnt harm her at all, yet gantz removed them

It is also possible that gantz will fix anything he finds, by some unknown means.  He checked what had killed the guy, what cancer it was, ect, and removed it... he saw kishimoto's cuts, removed them, along with the visable scars... he saw the bullet holes in sensai Psychic, fixed them, but did not check for internal injuries, because he did not know to.

I stick by my theory of "healing" and the transfer, from game to the apartment.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I loved that guy, too bad he died right away.  I also liked the Karate guy from then, he wasnt bad, though if he had warn his suit, he would have been much better.  Though in his case, I dont think he has what it takes to match Kaze.



The sniper guy seemed to be the only one at the time apart from Kurono who had a knack for truly fighting these monsters. He was just up against a way stronger opponent, I'm sure if he survived up until the Oni arc, he could take on aliens like that no problem. I wouldn't mind if he came back, would be interesting to see just like how Nishi came back.


----------



## Penance (Aug 10, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, WTF.  Did nobody see this post?
> 
> Good find, Belgianrofl.  I had totally forgot about that little fact.  Now the whole hypothesis Nomeru and I were talking about has to be reworked.  I'm wondering if because the cancer itself is what killed the politician, Gantz rid him of it?  I really have to think on this more.
> 
> Nomeru, I can't believe you didn't see this.



Is there anyone we can think of that ended up in the Room after a natural death?  All the ones I remember are murder/suicides/unnatural deaths...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Penance said:


> Is there anyone we can think of that ended up in the Room after a natural death?  All the ones I remember are murder/suicides/unnatural deaths...



well, that one guy did die of cancer, and ended up there.... that's pritty natural to me.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, WTF.  Did nobody see this post?
> 
> Good find, Belgianrofl.  I had totally forgot about that little fact.  Now the whole hypothesis Nomeru and I were talking about has to be reworked.  I'm wondering if because the cancer itself is what killed the politician, Gantz rid him of it?  I really have to think on this more.
> 
> Nomeru, I can't believe you didn't see this.



Well... It seems to copy you just before death but you can't say for sure exactly what Gantz did with him, but the fact that he knew of his cancer says that he wasn't copied before he had it. Which means Gantz really did make him perfectly healthy, for the fighting most likely. 

However, when Katou was revived, his last memories were around the time he lost his arm. He didn't seem to have any recollection of killing the 1000 arms or it devouring the nerds brains and becoming something other than a Buddha. Also Kurono didn't remember taking out the bird alien at all, when he was transported in it looked as if he was running so Gantz seemed to copy/delete him from an earlier time.

It seems Gantz doesn't really have the power to heal you at all, he just copies an unharmed version of you but it seems to work in odd ways. It's still unclear but we haven't really been given much evidence to suggest that people remember things (or much) after losing body parts/being severely injured. I wish it was a lot more clear and they discussed these sort of things with more insight. Perhaps Nishi will enlighten us soon.

Actually the best example of what Gantz does after you die, is he fully heals you. In chapter 26 Kishimoto says that she used to have a lot of scars (she remembers them) but now all her previous wounds are completely gone. So it's safe to say when he copies you into the Gantz room right before you die, he fixes you as well. He wouldn't copy you before you had your wounds or else she wouldn't be as old as she was.

Nomeru has the best idea here, because Gantz has also been known to make mistakes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooter said:


> i hated the way Kato was going around, basically, he spent almost half the mission hiding and coming out when he wanted/had to come out and fight, he was awaiting the enemy instead of protecting his team which he feels so passionate about, which is what he wanted to do, right? he didnt come close to succeeding his goal, the only good thing he did for his team was shoot at the 100pointer, he would've ran away for all i know had his legs not been chopped off, that really gets to me, kato can be a good character but never will he be main character quality, and if kurono isnt revived but kishimoto is it wouldnt be a bad thing tbh if oku really doesnt want to bring back kurono adding good support characters for kato would be a good thing too.



He wanted to stick together with his team AND protect people. Most of team Tokyo said "Fuck no this is too dangerous" and left him.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> If there are others with 100 points that can revive Kurono, Katou can wish himself out of the game for all I care



that woud be the best thing in gantz since kurono


----------



## zaphood (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I doubt any of them will come back, unless Katou changes Kei's decision.  It's hard to say what Kei thinks of Katou now, he died pritty early in the manga, and kei was kinda a prick a the time, you cant deny that.
> 
> I say they wont come back based on the fact that Kurono decided to leave rather than revive them.



Katou is seriously gay for kurono tho... 
edit: and his little brother.

as much as I want kurono back, doubt it'll happen. Glad we can go back to bitching about katou rather than Nuri. step in the right direction.



KuronoX54 said:


> More knowledge from Nash



Nash is a girl tho.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2008)

What's so bad about Katou? I personally like him. I'm just glad what's his face, the guy who used the sword all the time, is dead. HIM i hated.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What's so bad about Katou? I personally like him. I'm just glad what's his face, the guy who used the sword all the time, is dead. HIM i hated.



i hated him too  

but you cant lie that he was an awesome fighter


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Katou is seriously gay for kurono tho...



Funnily enough, I honestly thought Katou _was_ gay for Kurono until he kissed Kishimoto's dead/dying body (lol, necrophilia ).  It's just -- what teenage boy would ignore a hot girl like that!? 



zaphood said:


> Nash is a girl tho.



Which makes her even more awesome! 



crazymtf said:


> What's so bad about Katou? I personally like him. I'm just glad what's his face, the guy who used the sword all the time, is dead. HIM i hated.



Izumi I disliked at first cause he reminded me of Katou.  I hate copies.  Then he showed he was different by being a real prick.   I believe Oku-sensei made Izumi and Katou look alike on purpose.  So there would be much confusion when Izumi displayed his badassness.  He's one of those characters you appreciate for his evilness.  Especially when he killed Tae.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What's so bad about Katou? I personally like him. I'm just glad what's his face, the guy who used the sword all the time, is dead. HIM i hated.


I liked Izumi he was a badass fighter


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2008)

When he fought? Yeah he was a badass *I mean he cut a fucking TRAIN in half...crazy*. But i hated him and it's not like i only like good type characters. I also like Nishi even tho he thinks he's the shit he's still a cooler character then Izumi. Izumi was to obsessed with the game and look what happens. I laughed when he died


----------



## Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

I liked Izumi from the beginning. He was an awesome fighter and an arrogant prick. But I loved him even more when he finally killed Tae. Anyone who kills that loli bitch deserves my love and appreciation


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

tae was revived  why hate on kurono's chick


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

I loved izumi at the end, I dont suoppose anyone's gunna bother reviving him though, why would they.. After all, he was the one that actually killed many of them. in the first place.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nash said:


> I liked Izumi from the beginning. He was an awesome fighter and an arrogant prick. But I loved him even more when he finally killed Tae. Anyone who kills that loli bitch deserves my love and appreciation


How could you not like Tae?


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

tae was very likeable  

i shade manly tears when she died


----------



## Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Hm, I dunno. I think she was just too sweet and nice for my taste. And because I wanted Kurono x Reika. Tae ruined it xD


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Nash said:


> Hm, I dunno. *I think she was just too sweet and nice *for my taste. And because I wanted Kurono x Reika. Tae ruined it xD



thats not a bad thing 

kurono x reina would have failed


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nash said:


> Hm, I dunno. I think she was just too sweet and nice for my taste. And because I wanted Kurono x Reika. Tae ruined it xD


I always hated Rika and how can she be too sweet?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Why cant Kurono like.. get all of them?  What's wrong with adding some Harem to this


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Why cant Kurono like.. get all of them?  What's wrong with adding some Harem to this



no just no 

tae x kurono forever


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

There's nothing with just Tae and @ Nomeru thanks for the spoiler tag on your sig


----------



## Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

What I meant was that Tae was just too much of a nice girl. She was almost flawless, a loving girlfriend and caring person. That's mostly the reason I didn't like her. I prefer edgy characters. But yeah, whatever.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

1 moment i felt like neggin Nomeru for that sig but i decided against it 

it really disgusted me


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> 1 moment i felt like neggin Nomeru for that sig but i decided against it
> 
> it really disgusted me



um... it's spoilered now even.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nash said:


> What I meant was that Tae was just too much of a nice girl. She was almost flawless, a loving girlfriend and caring person. That's mostly the reason I didn't like her. I prefer edgy characters. But yeah, whatever.


Well I agree to disagree with you


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nash said:


> What I meant was that Tae was just too much of a nice girl. She was almost flawless, a loving girlfriend and caring person. That's mostly the reason I didn't like her. I prefer edgy characters. But yeah, whatever.



I didn't like her because she looked like a 12 year old. Also yeah, she was way too innocent. I wonder how she would change if she ended up in Gantz.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> um... it's spoilered now even.



im just saying since kurono thanked you for spoiler taggin it L


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Kurono has enough shit in his life, I think he deserves a good girl.  I know what you mean nash, but heh, in this case, I think she's good the way she is.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Kurono has enough shit in his life, I think he deserves a good girl.  I know what you mean nash, but heh, in this case, I think she's good the way she is.


That's exactly what I ment


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

By the way, I didnt really choose to spoiler my sig, and it's no fun the way it is now, so I'm working on a new one I'm sure you'll all like.


----------



## Somnus (Aug 10, 2008)

Meh I think Tae lacks personality, we know she is kind , caring and wtv but she seems soulless to me. Anyhow I feel that in some weird way Kurono will end up with Reika.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> By the way, I didnt really choose to spoiler my sig, and it's no fun the way it is now, so I'm working on a new one I'm sure you'll all like.



why did you spoiler it anyway  

mod request maybe


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> why did you spoiler it anyway
> 
> mod request maybe



Mods spoilered it yesterday, after a few posts in the blender, everyone there complained or something


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

its not a good sight 



Zanarkandz said:


> Meh I think Tae lacks personality, we know she is kind , caring and wtv but she seems soulless to me. Anyhow I feel that in some weird way Kurono will end up with Reika.



she is full of soul man  

i really dont want reika x kurono it will never work


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

You know.. I'm almost wondering if option 3 ruined some of the integrity of GANTZ

Not that I dont like that we can revive people but...  it changed the feel of things quite a bit

It use to be like... "OH SHIT! HE DIED!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK".... but now that they can be revived, I feel like it's more... "dang he died... hope he comes back soon"


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

kurono only died because option 3 was possible  we all know that


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

I know, I know, if option 3 wasnt there, kurono never would have died, but that's not really what I'm focusing on here.  I'm talking about more in general.  just seems like the feel of it has changed a bit.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

i know it feels like dragonball all of a sudden, when they say 

krillin: oh shi-  he died 
goku: dont worry, lets gather the dragonballs and wish him back  

i hope gantz can only revive same person only once


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 10, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i know it feels like dragonball all of a sudden, when they say
> 
> krillin: oh shi-  he died
> goku: dont worry, lets gather the dragonballs and wish him back
> ...


That would be ideal


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe have it so that a person can only revive one person, then next time he gets to 100, that option's gone.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Maybe have it so that a person can only revive one person, then next time he gets to 100, that option's gone.



that could also be ideal


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm still curious about how oka got all those weapons.  Were they in another room like the swords and motorcycle were?


----------



## Emery (Aug 10, 2008)

He got them by clearing the game 7 times and picking the weapon option each time, obviously.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 10, 2008)

Those were his prizes for clearing the 100 pts 7 times, wasn't it?


That guy's probably addicted to killing without consequences to be staying in Gantz for so long.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

That's possible, but what about the others, some of whom finished 3-4 times.  They have the H-guns, but nothing else.  We know they didnt go free, and they probably didnt revive anyone, so what gives there?  Where's their other weapons?


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

they got killed off before using them


----------



## Emery (Aug 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> That's possible, but what about the others, some of whom finished 3-4 times.  They have the H-guns, but nothing else.  We know they didnt go free, and they probably didnt revive anyone, so what gives there?  Where's their other weapons?



For all we know, the H-Gun could be the prize for choosing the weapon option 2 or 3 times, and they just decided to stick with the H-Gun and not bring along their other weapons, because, let's face it, who wants to lug all that crap around?  The H-Gun is supposed to be pretty damn heavy, even with a suit.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, on the whole Reika vs. Tae subject.  I fucking love Reika and I seriously want her to be with Kurono (she lost points with me for hesitating to bring him back). However, I have to respect Tae cause she's a big part of what made Kurono a hero.  Not just a badass (he was born one ), but she made him start appreciating his life and want to return to it from Gantz.  That gave him even more drive in his missions, making him even more awesome.  As to Tae's character, I have to say the biggest flaw she had is that she had none.  Like many have said, she was sweet and caring, virtually nothing bad about her.  No room for her character to grow, that's what made her boring in some people's eyes.  And yes, the fact she's a loli doesn't help matters in the slightest.  I hated her at first, but I admired the irony in who Kurono ended up with as opposed to his actual preference.  Although, she did look better with her hair down.

Besides, Tae sure can suck a dick. 

And who didn't like this page-




On the comparisons between DB and Gantz, you're all forgetting the fact that when someone died in Dragon Ball we still got to see them.  We knew how they were doing, what they were doing.  There really wasn't that much difference between living and dead, besides the fact you could stay on Earth.  Dead people still got to fight and were part of the story arcs.  Did you ever actually miss a dead character in DB?  You never got a chance.  However, in Gantz, once you're dead and don't transfer into Gantz--that's it, we don't see you.  We don't know where you are because you're ACTUALLY DEAD.  I miss Kurono. 

On top of that, look how much shit one has to go through to revive someone in Gantz.  It seriously would make the average person hesitate.  It's not like collecting seven balls, and the only danger is what would come from OUTSIDE forces.



Emery said:


> The H-Gun is supposed to be pretty damn heavy, even with a suit.



Wow, and here all this time I thought Katou was just weak and couldn't lift the H-Gun.  I forgot his suit wasn't working.  Now I gotta give him his praises.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Besides, Tae sure can suck a dick.



your essay was good but this made up the basis for your epic post


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

It must be said, far and wide, the skills of Tae.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> It must be said, far and wide, the skills of Tae.



she has mad skills indeed 

lol for being innocent  she obviously knows her stuff


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

darkhorse are fucking retards


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

I really prefer downloading it personally.  Just seems more convenient to me, no scrolling, it's right there, and uh.. say internet goes down or something, you got something to do.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

First Berserk, now Gantz. 

I hate to love them and love to hate them.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

tayimu and your quotas  

epic nonetheless


----------



## Saruto (Aug 10, 2008)

In defense of Reika: Her fat vagina


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought so too!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry.
Looks like she has balls.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

Saruto said:


> In defense of Reika: Her fat vagina



Nice find


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's be honest, how many would want to sleep with Tae more than Reika?  Beware, anyone who says Tae, I'm gonna slap them through the internet.  

I'm serious.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 10, 2008)

of course, reika would be first, followed by... Kishimoto, then Tai, then Sakuraoka or whatever her name was.


----------



## Saruto (Aug 10, 2008)

Order is Reika, Tomb Raider girl, Kishimoto, the rest of the bitches in Gantz


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd probably Smash Sei the tomb raider chick first then Reika, then Kishimoto, then Anzu, then the vampire chick hell I'd probably hit Sadako before Tae. Not that she couldn't get it too, but there's just not much that makes her...how can I put this lightly?...not dull


----------



## Saruto (Aug 11, 2008)

Tae can suck a dick though.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Since we're talking about who you would fuck, I completely ignored personality, heh.  Tomb raider girl is good, but not the best in my opinion.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> of course, reika would be first, followed by... Kishimoto, then *Tai*, then Sakuraoka or whatever her name was.



Do you mean Tae here?



DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> I'd probably Smash Sei the tomb raider chick first then Reika, then Kishimoto, then Anzu, then the vampire chick hell I'd probably hit Sadako before Tae. Not that she couldn't get it too, but there's just not much that makes her...how can I put this lightly?...not dull



Not dull?  Try not much that doesn't make me feel like a pedo.   Then again, Kishimoto is underage and I think Reika and Sadako are too.  Sei looked like she was 19 or so and Anzu is 22, but she's a pedo herself. 


Anyway, my list would go Reika (), Sei, Kishimoto, Chiaki (vamp girl), Sadako, Anzu, Tae, and then the rest of the dumb girls that litter Gantz. 

Hmm, who do you guys think is the most stupid girl in Gantz?  My vote would go to that girl who died in a car accident while getting raped.  And then ends up following her rapists and Inaba around and got killed by the Fire Demon.  She was dumb on a level previously unknown to me. 

And yes, Nomeru, I'm not counting personality.  Then the list would be Reika (), Sei, Tae, Sadako, Chiaki, assorted dumb bitches, Anzu, and then Kishimoto.

Kishimoto is last place cause she annoyed me beyond redemption.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah yes, I meant Tae .

If I was counting in personality, Sei would be further down.  You figure she met Kurono what, 3 minutes before they had sex at most, heh.  I'm not all that interested in whores, though she did think she was dead.. I donno.  Other than that though, I had no problems with her.


----------



## Saruto (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Ah yes, I meant Tae .
> 
> If I was counting in personality, Sei would be further down.  You figure she met Kurono what, 3 minutes before they had sex at most, heh.  I'm not all that interested in whores, though she did think she was dead.. I donno.  Other than that though, I had no problems with her.



Lol, they were dead man what did they have to lose? Sei is fucking sexy.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, I did seriously hold it against her that she put out that fast.  Especially since Kurono didn't even show his badassness.  However, she really did think she was dead and kept repeating it.  I just surmised that she was incredibly horny from dying.


----------



## Emery (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you guys honestly making lists of which Gantz girls you'd rather fuck?  

"Yeah, stick it in her ink." 

I suppose it's better than the Kato bashing/Kurono dickriding.  Have at it, guys!


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

who the hell is doing that  

thats kinda sad


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait, in the latest chapter, how did the little nerdling even know that he could revive Anzu? I thought it was his first time there. How'd he know of the 100 point menu, or did someone talk about it during the mission?


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

probably it was mentioned or it was a plot hole


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> probably it was mentioned or it was a *plot hole*



Don't you mean vagina?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 11, 2008)

maybe he saw other members of the osaka team with better guns and asked them......or smth like that...........btw is there a gantz fanclub?........


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe Kyou told him.

Yeah, there's an FC though it's kinda dead. I requested ownership twice. Naruko ignored me


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 11, 2008)

i hope katou revives sniper dude with his 100 points

then they would never ever lose a mission


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

It'd be nice to see Host take a liking to his new position in life.

He could start by infecting the entire Tokyo team, making them all into kick-ass vamps.

then fighting all his minion vamps against a blond haired 'chosen one' girl called Fluffy. or whatever.



that'd be original.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

oO yeah.. a bunch of gantz vampires lol, well they would be stronger, but then they'd be their own enemies lol.  Though, I wonder of HS realized that they had no choice in what they were doing.. or any idea why they were doing it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> It'd be nice to see Host take a liking to his new position in life.
> 
> He could start by infecting the entire Tokyo team, making them all into kick-ass vamps.
> 
> ...


They should bring back Hoi-Hoi


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I seriously wanna know what happened to hoi hoi, I dont remember him dieing...

*goes to reread gantz from the end of the oni mission*


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Just imagine what a beast Hoi Hoi would be if HS bit him/her. I can't even imagine such epicness ;_;


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Vampire Panda!

A thought occured... what will happen if host samurai talks to his fellow vampires about this, will his head blow up?  be carefull HS!


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I doubt he'd come as far as actually talking to them. He emits the enemy's signal, they'd probably attack him straightaway. Or maybe not >_____>


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Vampire Panda!
> 
> A thought occured... what will happen if host samurai talks to his fellow vampires about this, will his head blow up?  be carefull HS!


I don't think the world is ready


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nash said:


> Just imagine what a beast Hoi Hoi would be if HS bit him/her. I can't even imagine such epicness ;_;





Nomeru said:


> Vampire Panda!
> 
> A thought occured... what will happen if host samurai talks to his fellow vampires about this, will his head blow up?  be carefull HS!



Vampire panda you say... hmm.

Logical and somewhat epic evolution from my Gantz vampire team.

... brb


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I seriously wanna know what happened to hoi hoi, I dont remember him dieing...
> 
> *goes to reread gantz from the end of the oni mission*



Hoi hoi didn't "die". That's something only mortals are capable of.
If he's missing from Gantz right now, it's because he got bored, and WALKED out. Gantz is too pussy to stand up to such an intimidating figure such as Hoi hoi so he didn't protest.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I sense epicness


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm rereading starting at volume 16  (ch 179)


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Hoi hoi didn't "die". That's something only mortals are capable of.
> If he's missing from Gantz right now, it's because he got bored, and WALKED out. Gantz is too pussy to stand up to such an intimidating figure such as Hoi hoi so he didn't protest.


Damn I smell an epic Hoi-Hoi discussion coming on


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Hoi hoi didn't "die". That's something only mortals are capable of.
> If he's missing from Gantz right now, it's because he got bored, and WALKED out. Gantz is too pussy to stand up to such an intimidating figure such as Hoi hoi so he didn't protest.



QFT. Hoi hoi is most likely imortal at this stage.




is coming for your *bamb*l*oo*d


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Soo awesome 

Forget HS, I'll go gay for Hoi Hoi. Yesh, she's a she pek


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nash said:


> Soo awesome
> 
> Forget HS, I'll go gay for Hoi Hoi. Yesh, she's a she pek


Hoi-Hoi is a girl? And *saves Vampire Hoi-hoi pic*


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

She's the most badass girl Gantz will ever have


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well if that's what Nash says


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Hoi-Hoi is a girl? And *saves Vampire Hoi-hoi pic*



Yep Hoi Hoi is a girl, hence the superior ability to sense danger and avoid bullets, i'm told. 

but the important question is this, are Pandas black with white bits or white with black bits.....




KuronoX54 said:


> Well if that's what Nash says



quite true, and if i'm not mistaken even sakuraoka (lara croft) was gay for her. as was once discussed in this thread long long ago.

wiesmann


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Yep Hoi Hoi is a girl, hence the superior ability to sense danger and avoid bullets, i'm told.
> 
> but the important question is this, are Pandas black with white bits or white with black bits.....
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!! the mods are gonna have a cow!


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Everyone wants a piece of Hoi-Hoi


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Man, I forgot how long the nuri mission was compared to others... considering I've read through the tae mission and the oni mission now lol, and it was about less chapters..


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

the only reason I was anoyed with the nuri mission is because of the wait inbetween chapters.

as actual missions went its gotta be one of the my favs.


hmm, abouts when did hoi hoi first appear? anyone know? was it before Isumi got his memories back? or after....


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 11, 2008)

The 4 Laws of Hoi hoi
1. You don't kill Hoi hoi. Hoi hoi simply puts you in a genjutsu to fool you.
2. There is no one "Hoi hoi". Hoi hoi is everywhere and everything.
3. For every Hoi hoi, there is another equal and equally winning Hoi hoi
4. Having sex with Hoi hoi doesn't count as bestiality because bestiality refers to animals, not divine beings.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man, I'm only on chapter 6 now and my fav is the Budda arc


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the Nuri arc was one of the best. Along with the dino and the Oni mission. :]
 The Buddha arc was awesome too, but it's not in my Top 3. And too many people died. I felt so helpless when I read it  


Blizzard chain said:


> The 4 Laws of Hoi hoi
> 1. You don't kill Hoi hoi. Hoi hoi simply puts you in a genjutsu to fool you.
> 2. There is no one "Hoi hoi". Hoi hoi is everywhere and everything.
> 3. For every Hoi hoi, there is another equal and equally winning Hoi hoi
> 4. Having sex with Hoi hoi doesn't count as bestiality because bestiality refers to animals, not divine beings.



QFT


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

> Having sex with Hoi hoi doesn't count as bestiality because bestiality refers to animals, not divine beings


Damn so true


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder how many points the Oni Boss was.. hmm...

Fixed LOL.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot about the Dino arc that was one of my favs


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> The 4 Laws of Hoi hoi
> 1. You don't kill Hoi hoi. Hoi hoi simply puts you in a genjutsu to fool you.
> 2. There is no one "Hoi hoi". Hoi hoi is everywhere and everything.
> 3. For every Hoi hoi, there is another equal and equally winning Hoi hoi
> *4. Having sex with Hoi hoi doesn't count as bestiality because bestiality refers to animals, not divine beings.*


*
*
tell that to Vervex, lol....



Nomeru said:


> I wonder how many points the Nuri Boss was.. hmm...



Didn't that Osaka guys computery thingy show him that it was 'the 100 pointer' or some such.

I know what you mean tho, should eb 100pts per time they put Nuri down.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> [/B]
> tell that to Vervex, lol....
> 
> 
> ...


That would make scense but I wonder if Gantz has any piont deductions


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 11, 2008)

The only time points have been deducted was when Kurono failed that mission by himself.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> That would make scense but I wonder if Gantz has any piont deductions



hmm, ya think the Tokyo team could wish Oka back to life on their team... 

or only the Osaka Gantz ball has him saved....


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder if that computer thingy from Kyou was a reward for option 2 or if he made it himself. Though if it was self-made, how the hell did he know how to evaluate the points for the aliens?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe, yeah nuri was 100 points, I meant Oni lol, wasnt thinking .

The oni boss was pritty strong.. not as strong as nuri, but heh.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Nash said:


> She's the most badass girl Gantz will ever have





I must admit Hoi Hoi is more awesome than Reika. 





Blizzard chain said:


> The 4 Laws of Hoi hoi
> 1. You don't kill Hoi hoi. Hoi hoi simply puts you in a genjutsu to fool you.
> 2. There is no one "Hoi hoi". Hoi hoi is everywhere and everything.
> 3. For every Hoi hoi, there is another equal and equally winning Hoi hoi
> 4. Having sex with Hoi hoi doesn't count as bestiality because bestiality refers to animals, not divine beings.



This is too true.  *reps*



Nomeru said:


> Hehe, yeah nuri was 100 points, I meant Oni lol, wasnt thinking .
> 
> The oni boss was pritty strong.. not as strong as nuri, but heh.



I think the Oni Boss had to be at least 50 points.  I actually think he was stronger than Nuri's sub-bosses (I forget their names).  The only thing those two had going for them (and to an extent Nuri) was that they could heal themselves.  With Rai, the Gantzers had to wear him down a lot before they actually started hurting him.  Imagine if he could heal.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

If the Oni boss could heal like Nuri, he would be much stronger I think, but that makes a big difference.  Oni boss had so much strength and speed, more than Nuri, Kaze tried fighting it and lost easly, where as with Nuri, Kaze kicked it's ass, it just happened to be able to heal from it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

nuri was 100 points and he was that hard  

i wonder if there is a 1000 point alien


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

There is no 1000pt alien.  Because there would be no Gantz to assign points.  Because there'd be no Earth for Gantz.  Because Earth was destroyed by the 1000pt alien.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> nuri was 100 points and he was that hard
> *
> i wonder if there is a 1000 point alien *



wut? you mean like asking the Tokyo team to hunt Hoi Hoi for a mission?


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> wut? you mean like asking the Tokyo team to hunt Hoi Hoi for a mission?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> wut? you mean like asking the Tokyo team to hunt Hoi Hoi for a mission?



OMG!!! ROFLMAO!!! *looks at the panda again*


A HA HHA AHH HA HAAHHHAHAHAHHA hahhahaah hahh hahahh.............  :rofl


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

stronger aliens have to show up eventually


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> stronger aliens have to show up eventually



true, but for now they deserve a break, lots of non-alien character development. Maybe even a little fame.

next mission they should just bring back Tae for the laff, and hunt her again.

edit: lol forgot about Kurono constantly cracking boners in class. haha, ahhh.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> stronger aliens have to show up eventually



I don't really think so, not necessarily.  There could be missions with multiple 100 pointers.  One for each of the members.  Imagine the Oni Mission on steroids.  



zaphood said:


> true, but for now they deserve a break, lots of non-alien character development. Maybe even a little fame.



I agree.  Did anybody notice that civilians saw Katou kill Nuri?



zaphood said:


> next mission they should just bring back Tae for the laff, and hunt her again.



That's just sick.  It's cruel and inhuman.

Hope it happens.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> true, but for now they deserve a break, lots of non-alien character development. Maybe even a little fame.
> 
> next mission they should just bring back Tae for the laff, and hunt her again.
> 
> edit: lol forgot about Kurono constantly cracking boners in class. haha, ahhh.



I still remember the first line in the anime being something like..

"Teacher! Kurono's got an erection!"  LOL, heh.  I dont remember that being in the manga though.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I still remember the first line in the anime being something like..
> 
> "Teacher! Kurono's got an erection!"  LOL, heh.  I dont remember that being in the manga though.



No, it was "Teacher! Kurono's got a _hard-on_!" The english dub was just too funny with the voices.  My friends and I say that line at the oddest times, it's just too funny.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

stop hating on tae you bastards


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> No, it was "Teacher! Kurono's got a _hard-on_!" The english dub was just to funny with the voices.  My friends and I say that line at the oddest times, it's just too funny.



Heh, I only ever watched the dub of gantz, I didnt really have a problem with it, though I'm sure the sub was better.

That was a great line, it's one I wish the manga had.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

The English dub sounded sooo gay.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the sub better, but it's funny to mock the english voices.  The one who voiced the girl said "hard-on" so funny it stuck with us.

Although, Kurono's english voice was stupid.  It got high-pitched when the action was getting good.  It was very distracting.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

i never watched the anime  it might ruin epic  

berserk anime anyone


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Actually, I loved Berserk's ending.  Sure it tore me a new one, but it was canon. That's way more than I can say for a lot of animes.  By comparison, Gantz ending was worse IMO, but still good.  I kinda enjoyed the filler.  That is until-


*Spoiler*: __ 



They started talking about the War in Iraq.  WTF.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

The Gantz anime was actually pretty good. Well, the Kurono mission sucked. But those were only ~3 episodes. I wish they'd continue it


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

That's one of my wet dreams.  They continued the Gantz anime. pek


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I could see HS animated. Could hear his voice. OMG, I'd wet my panties, every time he'd say something


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nash said:


> I could see HS animated. Could hear his voice. OMG, I'd wet my panties, every time he'd say something



Jesus Nash, ,like we need another reason to want more of Gantz animated.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

you bunch of freaks


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

If they're going to do anything with gantz, it will probably, hopefully, be once the manga has finished.  When you consider that 21 episodes covered 91 chapters, if they started right now.... they would run into the manga again lol.  I think the manga will last longer than another 50 chapters or something.. (I would assume the anime airing 1 episode a week, just under 2 years, 80ish episodes, each covering an average of 4.33333 chapters... heh. that's about how far it would probably get.  though, they could anticipate that, since it took me all but 2 minutes to check, and add in some filler or something... meh.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Hoi-Hoi animated. Good gawd. My panties can't take some much win pek

That's a lot of numbers, Nomeru. U just ruined my special moment


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> you bunch of freaks



I think the term _mildly autistic_ would be suit the general demeanor of this threads occupants better.

@Nomeru: you could start right now, cos there'd be mucho lotso characters for filler content, hell, there could be an extra vampire arc

...or possibly even a Hoi-Hoi flashback, how did she end up in prision in Tokyo? who were her parents? were they abusive? fluffy? who trained her to fight paw to hand and use the ninja arts? etc...


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> I think the term _mildly autistic_ would be suit the general demeanor of this threads occupants better.



you bunch of mildly autistic 

meh 

bunch of freaks is better


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

How about mildly autistic freaks?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> How about mildly autistic freaks?



ok 'MAF' for short from now on then. Acronyms make serious.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

i like  

you bunch of mildly autistic freaks 

MAF i like too


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

hehe, check my title.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

nice 

im MAF for gantz too  

i know for a fact tayimus is  and claymore


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

We should start a fanclub called Mildly Autistic Freaks 

And we'll all sit around and talk about Cake.  And Girls.  And Girls covered in Cake.  And Hoi Hoi.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> We should start a fanclub called Mildly Autistic Freaks
> 
> And we'll all sit around and talk about Cake.  And Girls.  And Girls covered in Cake.  And Hoi Hoi.




*gets sinking feeling* 

Oh ..... what have I done.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

good luck with the FC  mods disapprove of fun


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Mods disapprove of giving me the ownership for the Gantz FC 

Fucking bastards


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

If we can talk about Cake covered Hoi Hoi then i'm in...


----------



## piccun? (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> true, but for now they deserve a break, lots of non-alien character development. Maybe even a little fame.
> 
> next mission they should just bring back Tae for the laff, and hunt her again.
> .




You laugh at it, but do you realize that they killed ae because she had taken a photo of a gantzer and in the next mission averybody could seee them and it didn't matter anymore? how cruel is that?



Tayimus said:


> I don't really think so, not necessarily.  There could be missions with multiple 100 pointers.  One for each of the members.  Imagine the Oni Mission on steroids.



Yeah, it kinda looks like Gantz is training them. It's possible that at some point it will revive Izumi and other strong people all by itself. 





oh, I've just realized that the reason last night  I made a weird dream with a panda is most likely because of this thread


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> If we can talk about Cake covered Hoi Hoi then i'm in...



Of course! I thought that was a given.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> nice
> 
> im MAF for gantz too
> 
> i know for a fact tayimus is  and claymore



And you'd be correct. 

I'm a mildly autistic freak for Gantz and a complete man-whore for Claymore.  Yes, my life is good right now. 



zaphood said:


> *gets sinking feeling*
> 
> Oh ..... what have I done.



You've led us on the path to hell, and I'm lovin it.

Cue the McDonalds theme.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Weird dream and Panda in one sentence? Blasphemy


----------



## piccun? (Aug 11, 2008)

well, I had to play with this panda, and ....


I had to keep it entertained, without getting it too excited. It was hard. 
It was a weird dream. Or a funky dream if you prefer. 
and all because I've  been overexposed to panda pics in this thread yesterday


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

piccun said:


> well, I had to play with this panda, and ....
> 
> 
> I had to keep it entertained, without getting it too excited. It was hard.
> ...



not even going to go within a million miles of this. but you all know I could (and want to)....


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to make an avatar now, it's not easy, I'm not really sure where to begin... I also wanna make a gantz sig but lol o.o....


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm trying to make an avatar now, it's not easy, I'm not really sure where to begin... I also wanna make a gantz sig but lol o.o....



we could just take the Nash set with pedo bear/ panda/ pony giving rainbow shower and lobb M.A.F in the middle instead of 'NASH'

then text underneath..

edit: if shes finished with it...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol, you could, zaphood.

Do you guys think we'll see anymore humans with powers as we get further into the manga.  Or how about Sakurai's powers growing.  Like getting Pyrokinesis or Cryokinesis.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd like to stick to only psychics. They're rather interesting. Coming up with another super human ability would be meh.



zaphood said:


> not even going to go within a million miles of this. but you all know I could (and want to)....


Do it!!



zaphood said:


> we could just take the Nash set with pedo bear/ panda/ pony giving rainbow shower and lobb M.A.F in the middle instead of 'NASH'
> 
> then text underneath..
> 
> edit: if shes finished with it...



DO IT!!


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Like so....

MAF


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd lol if Oku copied Psyren, and gave Sakurai PSI powers <.<... lol.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 11, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Lol, you could, zaphood.
> 
> Do you guys think we'll see anymore humans with powers as we get further into the manga.  Or how about Sakurai's powers growing.  Like getting Pyrokinesis or Cryokinesis.



I hope not. It was already strange enough when telepathy was first introduced.They already have the suits that give them for superhuman powers. The rest should be all guts and brains.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Like so....
> 
> MAF



Awwwesome 

Just resize it a bit


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

piccun said:


> I hope not. It was already strange enough when telepathy was first introduced.They already have the suits that give them for superhuman powers. The rest *should be all guts and brains*.



with bigger guns and much bigger breasts.

I concur.

Resized/ more transparancy. can use that as a placeholder for the mo. Can't be arsed doing it propperly right now.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 11, 2008)

biggerr breasts would be ridiculous and hardly believable  

as for the guns, they should first start to use better the ones they have.Instead of pointing them at the enemy and staring them for a pair of minutes until the alien attacks, they should shoot as much as possible and as soon as possible.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

piccun said:


> I hope not. It was already strange enough when telepathy was first introduced.They already have the suits that give them for superhuman powers. The rest should be all guts and brains.



Hey, it could happen.

Am I repeating commercials...? 



Nomeru said:


> I'd lol if Oku copied Psyren, and gave Sakurai PSI powers <.<... lol.



I'd lol too, then cry...  Manly tears, of course. 



zaphood said:


> with bigger guns and much bigger breasts.
> 
> I concur.
> 
> Resized/ more transparancy. can use that as a placeholder for the mo. Can't be arsed doing it propperly right now.



This is why zaphood owns.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

zaphood said:


> with bigger guns and much bigger breasts.
> 
> I concur.
> 
> Resized/ more transparancy. can use that as a placeholder for the mo. Can't be arsed doing it propperly right now.



It's perfect


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 11, 2008)

I (may have) missed it...did someone post a link for the most recent Gantz chapter (278?)????

-Thanks,
s_m22


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks man. Pos reps. 

And I'll see if I can find the download link.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Here Haven't downloaded it..just stumbled upon it.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh gawwwd


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

HAHHA A AAHA H H AHHHA HAHA HA HAHA 



zaphood, stop posting such awesome pics.  My stomach can't take much more.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Srsly, stop being awesome 

It's almost 5am here, the neighbours will complain about my laughter


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

cant believe this MAF has really become this awesome


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> zaphood, stop posting such *awesome* pics.  My stomach can't take much more.





Nash said:


> Srsly, stop being *awesome*
> 
> It's almost 5am here, the neighbours will complain about my laughter





vault023 said:


> cant believe this MAF has really become this *awesome*




nite guys, nearly 4am here.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

sleep well zaph


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope you dream about Hoi-Hoi


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet dreams!  Of course, he'll dream about Hoi Hoi.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

/me points at his avatar.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Your avy gets the thumbs-up. 

I wonder if zaphood would let us use that MAF pic of the unicorn doin rainbow showers on Hoi Hoi for our sigs?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

ZzZzZz - yea, I'd say he would- ZzZzZz

bedtime, this time.


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought you were going to bed lol xD

Awesome avy, Nomeru 

I think it's really about time to bump the Gantz FC or not?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Nash said:


> I thought you were going to bed lol xD
> 
> Awesome avy, Nomeru
> 
> I think it's really about time to bump the Gantz FC or not?



could make a new one in bath house section for FCs, that way there'd be less banning of accounts =) or not.

leave it up to you guys.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

It really should be a bathhouse fc, so we can post pics ect, without there being gore or nudity.. those'd probably get us in trouble in the other sections.


----------



## Penance (Aug 11, 2008)

Emery said:


> Are you guys honestly making lists of which Gantz girls you'd rather fuck?
> 
> "Yeah, stick it in her ink."
> 
> I suppose it's better than the Kato bashing/Kurono dickriding.  Have at it, guys!



Ask Sei-Kurono dickriding is awesome.  Wait, what?


----------



## Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Seems about right..with the bathhouse


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 11, 2008)

GANTZ FC is go! Let's do it!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2008)

Tell me, what does awesome plus awesome equal?

It equals this!


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Tell me, what does awesome plus awesome equal?
> 
> It equals this!



you mean Awsome *times* Awsome = Awsome squared.

Awesome pic btw.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

lets add more of them there, we know HoiHoi's a player.. he's gotta have more than 1.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome cubed


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2008)

That's it!  My day is complete.  I've had about as much win as I can take.  Epic addition, zaphood.  I owe you some reps for this day.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 12, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Awesome cubed


----------



## Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG...you just have to complain a bit. I got the ownership for the Gantz FC :WOW

Go here and join. It's a bit messy right now, I'll update the first post later :3


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2008)

There is a thing that has been bothering me with GANTZ and it is the level of echiiness, ITS  TO DAMN LOW, i want more eechi like at the beginning


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

lol  you want more eechi


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2008)

This thread derailed itself into pure awesomeness


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

MAF is pure awesomeness


----------



## piccun? (Aug 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> There is a thing that has been bothering me with GANTZ and it is the level of echiiness, ITS  TO DAMN LOW, i want more eechi like at the beginning



more ecchiness would be ridiculous and hardly believable. 









lol Zaphod, seeing that quote in your sig so out of context seems like I said something really stupid  

you are very mean tho


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> lol Zaphod, seeing that quote in your sig so out of context seems like I said something really stupid
> 
> you are very mean tho



you did say something funny, from a certain point of view. mine. you love it. [I'll put a panda with a heart in here later, too tired. its been raining for days..... and i'm out of ciggys]


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

_



bigger breasts would be ridiculous and hardly believable

Click to expand...

__Lulz at that _


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh, if they were bigger, they wouldnt appeal to me, as they are now, they're about as big as you can get for them to be ppealing, any bigger and it's just too big for me.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

remember the breast monster that got one of the Osaka lads.

what chap was that? I think that'll provide entertainment for a day or two.

oh btw. the Gantz FC is back in buisness 

JOIN

go join now.

edit: @nomeru: wheres the MAF BH FC ? ??!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm joining


----------



## Ooter (Aug 12, 2008)

whens 279 out.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think one more week


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

zaphood said:


> remember the breast monster that got one of the Osaka lads.
> 
> what chap was that? I think that'll provide entertainment for a day or two.
> 
> ...



I've never made a fan club before oO, dont really know what to do.. meh.


----------



## Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooter said:


> whens 279 out.



Next chap's out on the 28th.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

NOOOO *goes emo and cuts writsts*  I cant wait that long.


also, I havnt reread everything yet, but hoihoi was out at this mission, he was there.. he better transfer!


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Nash said:


> Next chap's out on the 28th.



we should start a 'blame Nash for the wait' FC



@Nomerou: i'll start MAF FC up tomorrow. never done it before, couldnt be that hard.

It's gona be the very unofficial Gantz FC posting area =)


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

zaphood said:


> we should start a 'blame Nash for the wait' FC
> 
> @Nomerou: i'll start MAF FC up tomorrow. never done it before, couldnt be that hard.
> 
> It's gona be the very unofficial Gantz FC posting area =)


you have to get permission or something first though.. needs approval.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait I'm lost what's the MAF FC and Nishi crying


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

MAF stands for Mildly Autistic Freaks,  to understand where it comes from, you can look back a page or two...


----------



## piccun? (Aug 12, 2008)

this is the most badass scene of all the manga  








she deserves a fanclub or something.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

piccun said:


> this is the most badass scene of all the manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh she will, it'll be MAF'd.   

or doing the MAFing.

edit: @ picachu: this sort of thing should be put in the Gantz FC, which we now own.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hell yeah I'm in for the MAF Fc


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

Will MAF be limited to just gantz?  Not that it's bad, but it may make it harder to stay active.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

if you create MAF  FC without me  im suing


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

zaphood said:


> its getting old now.
> 
> the level of win must not drop below 50 miles an hour or the thread will blow up.
> 
> ...



never quoted me before.


myself and Nomeru are Co-Owned.

Nash is minister in charge of rainbow showers.

kuronoX54 is minister in charge of bringing the win back. ( who deals with all Katou bashing, tae sodomy, and omfg!"£ kurono was teh smex0rz!% situations)

vault is secretary of keeping KuronoX54 on track.

....unless you would all like to give your own imput as to your prospective status...


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

vault023 said:


> if you create MAF  FC without me  im suing



i will quote myself


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Will MAF be limited to just gantz?  Not that it's bad, but it may make it harder to stay active.



no, and if it is, i'm suing vault.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds good.  One note is that I'll be away tomarrow night through Sunday.  Going up to my grandpa's place for a family reunion.  Of course, come monday, I'll be back 

I'm thinking it might be good to include Beserk, maybe Claymore, but I dont know.. just so we can get a little more active thn just Gantz guys.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Sounds good.  One note is that I'll be away tomarrow night through Sunday.  Going up to my grandpa's place for a family reunion.  Of course, come monday, I'll be back



screenshot or it didn't happen/

Edit: or will not have happened.

edit: time paradox? shit

edit: cake.. or its not important, paradox solved


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Sounds good. One note is that I'll be away tomarrow night through Sunday. Going up to my grandpa's place for a family reunion. Of course, come monday, I'll be back
> 
> I'm thinking it might be good to include Beserk, maybe Claymore, but I dont know.. just so we can get a little more active thn just Gantz guys.


Berserk is the shit it's my third favorite manga. And I have The best title in the world.

PS Kato is a bitch


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

kurono i thought you said berserk was shit


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Berserk is the shit it's my third favorite manga



ya know, I've been reading 5 chaps every week or 2. in bits making it last... I have another 100 chps or more left.

berserk.... (also had tity monsters, like gantz) 

proof will follow...

edit: Gutz, tansported into gantz...  (i came)

edit: kurono, I demand your sig change, as 'minister for bringing the win back'.....


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

zaphood said:


> ya know, I've been reading 5 chaps every week or 2. in bits making it last... I have another 100 chps or more left.
> 
> berserk.... (also had tity monsters, like gantz)
> 
> proof will follow...


One ofthe God Hand has huge titz


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> One ofthe God Hand has huge titz



that was anime, last ep/ manga before knight made of win on horsey saved gutz.

and nothing to do with the fact, that Berserk requires my utmost attention, as I will not BLAST through the chapters as I did with Gantz.

Claymore manga? or anime?

edit: that and I have over 250 gigs of anime I aint watched yet.
___________________________________

when the question is asked, as it usually is every few weeks, on the second floor or chan 12,

'which is the most fucked up anime/ manga?'

the reply come back;
Elfen Leid
Gantz
Berserk

x, y and z.

MAF will and should include characters, themes and irrelevant pictures that involve characters from these autistic works of genius getting naked with pandas.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

No it's in the manga too


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

I just started with claymore manga, and uh.. I havnt actually read much of berserk.. I got to like chapter 5 and was annoyed by the art.. I am planning on starting again though.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

> edit: kurono, I demand your sig change, as 'minister for bringing the win back'


 
Done Cap'n


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I just started with claymore manga, and uh.. I havnt actually read much of berserk.. I got to like chapter 5 and was annoyed by the art.. I am planning on starting again though.



just in the middle of creating the MAF FC first post.

*will require all of you minions to go there persently.

we're open for business. hope ur all 18 and over btw

Minions*

betrayed


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

Weee  I went and posted, figured it would be good since I'm Co owner.. (I was cooking and getting burnt or I woulda posted sooner.)


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2008)

Nash got ownership of the Gantz FC.  zaphood created the M.A.F. FC.

Where the fuck was I when this all happened?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 12, 2008)

Join both


----------



## zaphood (Aug 12, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Nash got ownership of the Gantz FC.  zaphood created the M.A.F. FC.
> 
> Where the fuck was I when this all happened?



shit dude.

my extreemeee bad.

edit:fixed: was stoned of thats any consolation


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Nash got ownership of the Gantz FC.  zaphood created the M.A.F. FC.
> 
> Where the fuck was I when this all happened?


At the Claymore thread perhaps


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a possibilty


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 13, 2008)

Hay guys. 


Gantz chapter out in the 27th?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

I know, we gott wait 2 weeks... bakana!  (that does mean impossible right?)(how do you spell it?)


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 13, 2008)

Bakana means "That's silly" 

I can't wait to see the Gantz ball provide them with points that they've earned , as well as the choices they'll be making, for those who scored 100pts


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 13, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I know, we gott wait 2 weeks... bakana!  (that does mean impossible right?)(how do you spell it?)



They are making us wait that long again  wish they could just be normal and do a chapter each week...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

the only japanese I know is from listening to things and picking up on some phrases meh.

I finally reread the Nuri fight..  It was long, but much more enjoyable this time around, without the wait between episodes.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 13, 2008)

Daijoubu desu yo. :sweat

Indeed, reading it in a stretch is actually really enjoyable; it is only the wait for a new chapter every 2 to 3 weeks that gets us frustrated.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

I've read gantz for about 2 years now, but all of last year, I would actually wait 3-4 months between reading chapters so that I would have a little more to read when I did.  Of course then, it's harder to remember what's happening, and is still usefull to reread previous parts.  Ireread gantz from the tae mission through current, and it really wasnt as long as it seemed, it's just when it's bi weekly, 25 chapters is 1 year lol.  Considering you can read all 8 years worth of gantz in a day... heh.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Hay guys.
> 
> 
> Gantz chapter out in the 27th?



thats long


----------



## Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

if yu think 27th is long...u'll be deeply shocked when i#ll tellu that it's actually the 28th


----------



## Hodor (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh I figured since the 27th is a wednesday.  What's wrong with manga now, no wsj this week, and gantz is taking an extra week off...

is the world ending?


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

Nash said:


> if yu think 27th is long...u'll be deeply shocked when i#ll tellu that it's actually the 28th



what the fuck 28th


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

next time they'll be back in the room pek 


Maybe Katou will revive Kurono right away pek


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

^What'd be the point of killing off Kurono in the first place then?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> ^What'd be the point of killing off Kurono in the first place then?



To develop Katou's character during this arc for instance?  

He seems to have accepted the fact that he must kill, but hasn't become cynical or wicked.


----------



## Emery (Aug 13, 2008)

piccun said:


> next time they'll be back in the room pek
> 
> 
> Maybe Katou will revive Kurono right away pek



How much do you honestly believe that?


----------



## Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

The fact that it stated at the end of last chap that Kurono might be revived, makes it a bit suspicious if he'll actually be back though. And Katou didn't have that much character development in this arc. So yeah. We'll see, we'll see


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

Emery said:


> How much do you honestly believe that?



Katou promised he'd kill Nuri to revive Kurono. 
He did kill Nuri, now it's time for the second part of his promise. 



Nash said:


> The fact that it stated at the end of last chap that Kurono might be revived, makes it a bit suspicious if he'll actually be back though. And Katou didn't have that much character development in this arc. So yeah. We'll see, we'll see



It wasn't really development, it was more like a definition. At the beginning of the arc Sakata and Reika makes him doubt his ways, leading him to think that it's wrong(stupid, pointless) to care for strangers. 
Also it was specular to Kurono's development during the previous arcs. 
Kurono corrected some of his flaws and became a good leader trying to do what Katou would have done- otherwise he might have become like Izumi or the Osakans. 
Katou tried to act more like Kurono during this arc, correcting some of his flaws.


----------



## Emery (Aug 13, 2008)

piccun said:


> Katou promised he'd kill Nuri to revive Kurono.
> He did kill Nuri, now it's time for the second part of his promise.



Your blind optimisim will ultimately lead you into a spiral of dissapointment.  There's no chance in hell of Kurono coming back.  We don't know if Kurono is even dead or not.  Even if he was, he wouldn't be revived into Gantz.  He was killed outside of Gantz, so, he would be revived outside, just like Tae was.  Also, I can't stress this enough:  Hiroya Oku gave Kurono and Kishimoto the same first name for a reason.

Bottom line: at most, expect Kishimoto to return.  Not Kurono.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Honestly would be dissapointed in Oku if Kurono was revived.
Sorry.
I still believe Katou will be the leader in Phase 2.
and again,no point in Kurono being killed then.
Don't think Katou developed too much,I mean,he killed the 100 pointer to save himself/Everyone else,not because he knows how to kill aliens now.

Straying away,do you think Sakurai will revive sensei?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

Emery said:


> Your blind optimisim will ultimately lead you into a spiral of dissapointment.  There's no chance in hell of Kurono coming back.  We don't know if Kurono is even dead or not.  Even if he was, he wouldn't be revived into Gantz.  He was killed outside of Gantz, so, he would be revived outside, just like Tae was.  Also, I can't stress this enough:  Hiroya Oku gave Kurono and Kishimoto the same first name for a reason.
> 
> Bottom line: at most, expect Kishimoto to return.  Not Kurono.



Why are you so adamant that Kurono won't be back? 

It's possible what you say about Kishimoto coming back instead of Kurono, but that would be lame and stupid.- I mean, it's not that difficult to say "Kei Kurono" instead of just Kei. And besides Katou calls him Kurono, not Kei-everyone does actually.

Gantz revives people from it's database so in this case it would be Kurono at the end of his last mission. And even if it's like you say, it'll happen like last time and he'll start to remember everything. It'll be repetitive though. 



Why do you believe so strongly he won't be back? Katou has been revived, Sakurai has been revived, Tae has been revived, even Nishi is alive again, and you think Kurono himself, the main character, will stay dead? 


Kei Kishimoto is alive. Gantz cloned her. Kurono met her after her death. There is no point in bringing her back now.


----------



## Nash (Aug 13, 2008)

He called him Kei-chan once in a while though. You can call boys and girls blahblah-chan in Japanese, right? So yeah, Kishimoto could come back. I wouldn't be happy at all though


----------



## piccun? (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Honestly would be dissapointed in Oku if Kurono was revived.
> Sorry.
> I still believe Katou will be the leader in Phase 2.
> and again,no point in Kurono being killed then.
> ...



Katou will be the leader in phase 2, along with Kurono. 

and again, no point in Katou being killed,, in Tae being killed, in Nishi being killed, in Sakurai being killed.

Katou was running along thinig how he didn't want to kill anybody. In this missions he realized he ust jump in and kill his enemies if he wants to protect the persons he cares about. He's learned to act.



Nash said:


> He called him Kei-chan once in a while though. You can call boys and girls blahblah-chan in Japanese, right? So yeah, Kishimoto could come back. I wouldn't be happy at all though



I don'0t think so 
She served one purpose, to reveal and highlight Kurono's weaknesses and to have him start a sort of rivalry with Katou, as a base to start his character's development. Her role has been fulfilled, I doubt she'll be revived(Katou might meet ans start a relationship with the other Kishimoto though).

Oh well, it would totally suck if Gantz brings back Kishi instead of Kurono. I seriously hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Emery (Aug 13, 2008)

Hahahahahaha...

Seriously.  Your optimism cracks me up so much.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the by, Kato calls Kurono "Kei-Chan."


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Katou and Nishi had their fair share of waiting though 
I think Sakurai was revived to replace Sensei as a telepath user.
Tae was revived,but not in the game,and since now Kurono is dead,she isnt shown anymore.

and I think if Kurono was revived,Katou will easily be casted aside from the group as leader.
It's not that I dont like Kurono and wouldnt mind him coming back,it's just too soon and he'd soon gobble all the highlight again.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Katou and Nishi had their fair share of waiting though
> I think Sakurai was revived to replace Sensei as a telepath user.
> Tae was revived,but not in the game,and since now Kurono is dead,she isnt shown anymore.
> 
> ...



Gobble up the spotlight? That's what the main character does. I like Katou aswell but i truly hope Kurono comes back soon. I just like him around.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Nah,It'd just be nice to focus on other characters before back to Kurono.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd prefer having Kurono back. He seemed more decisive.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I'd prefer having Kurono back. He seemed more decisive.



i agree with you and he was


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2008)

Plot Twist

*Spoiler*: __ 



 katou dies in-between missions. Phase 3 start, Nerd is the new leader


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Lmao,that'd truly be a plot twist


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 14, 2008)

The Gantz Leaders 
Kei->Katou->Nishi->Host Samurai->Hoi hoi->End of Gantz


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 14, 2008)

Will there ever _truly_ be an end to Gantz?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^ That is one of the perplexing thing about this manga...when/how/why did it start???

And the mention of God by the 100-point alien adds greater philosophical depth/complexity/confusion.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, Kei, Kato and Kishimoto will probably all go through a cycle of death, resurrection and leadership.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Plot Twist
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i will shit bricks


----------



## piccun? (Aug 14, 2008)

Thinking back on what I said ... 



piccun said:


> Katou has been revived, Sakurai has been revived, Tae has been revived, even Nishi is alive again, and you think Kurono himself, the main character, will stay dead?
> .



Katou has been revived, Sakurai has been revived, Tae has been revived, even Nishi is alive again, why wouldn't Oku revive Kishimoto too? 

actually  it's very plausible now that I think about it 

I hope it doesn't happen though, that would really suck damn


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Gobble up the spotlight? That's what the main character does. I like Katou aswell but i truly hope Kurono comes back soon. I just like him around.



I don't think anyone have 100 points because Nuri was kill by 5 people so i Katou only got 20 points plus the random kill he made i say he must have 32 points, maybe Reika is the one that will revive Kurono if she stop thinking about "but he won't love me even..." and i don't think Kishimoto will ever return there no espace for her anymore in this world or in Gantz.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't believe that the points are split.  Has that been shown?  Rather, I'll go with the obvious that whoever gets the kill, gets all the points for the it.

And as much as I might dislike Katou and Kishimoto.  It would annoy me greatly if Katou just forgot about her.  I believe she will make a comeback.  However, Katou has to help Kurono first, he owes him more.  This is just going by what he's said til now, though the "Kei-chan" mistake theory does hold some merit.

Still, I like to think about what would happen if the original Kishimoto died and came to Gantz.


----------



## RODtheTV (Aug 15, 2008)

How many points does the guy who did Heroine get? just for being badass, doing it, and killing a bunch of small ones.

Lol, I am excited to see what happens in the room.

Also, the Vampires still have a mess to be sprted out, they aren;t even in the game.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the drug addict was killed by Nuri.

Anyway, I've been wondering, who would win in these fights between the women of Gantz.  This is hypothetical, and assumes they're all alive and a Gantzer.

Reika vs. Sei, Reika vs. Chiaki (vamp girl), Reika vs. Kishimoto.

Kishimoto vs. Anzu, Kishimoto vs. Sadako.

Sadako vs. Anzu, Sadako vs. Tae.

And for the most fun, Reika/Sei vs. Chiaki/Anzu


This should be good...


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not a question of _if_ Reika will beat them, really; the question is, how fast?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> It's not a question of _if_ Reika will beat them, really; the question is, how fast?



Quoted for epicness. 

And I like your custom title.  I also believe Kurono died for our sins.  Lol, at Kuronoism, the one true religion. 

Well, next to praying to the Gods Teresa and Clare. 

Forgive me for my Claymore love.


----------



## Nash (Aug 15, 2008)

Reika wins every fight you mentioned. But...Sei vs Reika? I sense some serious catfight. Two strong ladies fighting over one man, daamn, what a nice view. None of them'd stop until they're both dead


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2008)

Nash said:


> Reika wins every fight you mentioned. But...Sei vs Reika? I sense some serious catfight. Two strong ladies fighting over one man, daamn, what a nice view. None of them'd stop until they have lesbo sex and korono jumps for the hell of it .



fixed for you.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Wait...who is Sei??? Is that the chick that had smex with Kurono and later agreed to go out on a date with him but was killed in the Buddha temple mission???

EDIT: I have a hard time keeping track of characters. F***.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's that, Sakuraoka Sei


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, it's that, Sakuraoka Sei



In Gantz-verse, whenever a female character dies, it just means their boobs weren't big enough.  Tae, Sei, Kishimoto, Anzu--compare them with Reika and her survival.


----------



## Nash (Aug 15, 2008)

Were Kishimoto's boobs really smaller than Reika's? I don't look at their boobies that closely, but I thought Kishimoto's were pretty much the biggest, next to Sei's >_<


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey...hey...hey...

at least Reika is useful...she can at the very least lead her teammates much like her crush Kurono.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> In Gantz-verse, whenever a female character dies, it just means their boobs weren't big enough.  Tae, Sei, Kishimoto, Anzu--compare them with Reika and her survival.


Reika is awesome.

You will apologize


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

Reika is the sexiest char in gantz by far


----------



## Felix (Aug 15, 2008)

Reika makes me feel good on the inside


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 15, 2008)

I wasn't insulting Reika


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

Reika makes me good everywhere ^ epic sig


----------



## zaphood (Aug 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Hey...hey...hey...
> 
> at least Reika is useful...she can at the very least lead her teammates much like her crush Kurono.



Darth Revan sig is revan, is win.

Rekia + nuri + kurono < Revan


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats not Reven BTW, thats Nihilius.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 16, 2008)

Reika is pretty good gantzer, who assists rather well and has also shown leadership quality on at least one occasion.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, this is odd.  I gave a lot of fights with multiple combatants but it seems people only care about Reika's.  I find this both hilarious and awesome. ?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Thats not Reven BTW, thats Nihilius.



was Nihilus not what darth revan bacame.....?

nvm, ur right


----------



## serger989 (Aug 16, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Darth Revan sig is revan, is win.
> 
> Rekia + nuri + kurono < Revan



Uhhh that's not Revan lol, that's Darth Nihilus.

Edit: Whoops someone already said it before me ;(


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 16, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Darth Revan sig is revan, is win.
> 
> Rekia + nuri + kurono < Revan



Malak is much more win than Darth Nihilus after all the exile cut him like a pig but Malak gave alot of work to Revan before his fall he even turn Bastila to the dark side.

Revan>Malak>Nihilus>Joe Bindo>Reika +Nuri+ Kurono

But damn i hope Gantz gain a new plot after this big ass arc i don't expect a great plot like in KOTOR but atlest have one.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Malak is much more win than Darth Nihilus after all the exile cut him like a pig but Malak gave alot of work to Revan before his fall he even turn Bastila to the dark side.
> 
> Revan>Malak>Nihilus>Joe Bindo>Reika +Nuri+ Kurono
> 
> But damn i hope Gantz gain a new plot after this big ass arc i don't expect a great plot like in KOTOR but atlest have one.



Nihilus sucked a whole planet dry of the force O_o that's pretty bad ass to me, the Exile and co. merely lured Nihilus into a successful trap to make him weak.

(at least I think so, I haven't played it since who knows when)


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 16, 2008)

serger989 said:


> Nihilus sucked a whole planet dry of the force O_o that's pretty bad ass to me, the Exile and co. merely lured Nihilus into a successful trap to make him weak.
> 
> (at least I think so, I haven't played it since who knows when)



The power to devore a whole planet was his down fall and since there was no Force sensitive in Telos the Exile defeat him but i like more Malak he was a sneak bastard that use all kinda tricks to defeat Revan and steal the Title of Dark Lord and even more after Revan recover his memories using Siths, droids, turning his love one to the dark side (yes Revan is a guy) and even use the Star Forge to kill Revan now thats a Good Villain.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 17, 2008)

What?? This isn't Gantz!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 17, 2008)

WTF is Star Wars doing in mah Gantz!? 

I never played KOTOR (heard it was good) so I can't really speak...  But get this weak shit outta here!


----------



## Nash (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, so they were talking about Star Wars? Didn't understand a word you guys were saying


----------



## Hodor (Aug 18, 2008)

oO I go away for a couple days and this is what happens?  what the hell guys lol..

THIS IS SPARTA GANTZ!


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 18, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> oO I go away for a couple days and this is what happens?  what the hell guys lol..
> 
> THIS IS SPARTA GANTZ!



True.

So...  uh...  

This story arc felt like a giant waste of time.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> Reika is awesome.
> 
> You will apologize



going back to the Reika discussion...yup, she's damn awesome :3


----------



## Hodor (Aug 18, 2008)

I gotta disagree, this arc wasnt a waste of time.  We met the osaka team, though many died.. we also saw new weapons ect.. met a 100 point alien, we cant expect any to really be much stronger than that.  Also, we havnt even completely transfered back yet.. much of the plot development occurs outside of the missions.  I'm sure they know what they're doing, and that it wont be a waste of time.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

Reika is the best female character in Gantz. 
Not that she has much competition but still...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Reika is the best female character in Gantz.
> Not that she has much competition but still...



I think the best thing about her (besides her body ) is that she has a lot of room IMO for emotional growth as a character.  Unlike Tae or Kishimoto, who were both kinda had stagnant characterization, Oku-sensei seems to be going somewhere with Reika.

Hell, the fact that Gantz doesn't give Reika anymore nicknames IMO means he respects her (or can't think of anything funny).  "Tits" belongs to Kishimoto. Lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes. I agree. In fact, when she took leadership of the Gantz team after Kurono's departure, I began paying more attention to her character instead of her body.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

I like that she's actually being a competent leader.  She's pretty smart once you look past the good looks (and HUGE breasts), it's been shown on numerous occasions.  I hope at least we'll get to see her everyday life.  It'd be an incredible thing if Reika was going about her movie star life (or whatever) when she's gets attacked by Aliens.  Imagine the kinda turmoil that would create.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Hence, she needs a man by her side. ASAP. 

Another reason why Kurono needs to return at the earliest opportunity. I guarantee there will be a celebration the day Kurono makes his (triumphant) return. 

But yes, I think in Kurono's absence, Reika has managed her team well. Better than I expected actually.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 20, 2008)

Remind me again: The next chapter comes out next week due to the break, correct?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Hence, she needs a man by her side. ASAP.
> 
> Another reason why Kurono needs to return at the earliest opportunity. I guarantee there will be a celebration the day Kurono makes his (triumphant) return.
> 
> But yes, I think in Kurono's absence, Reika has managed her team well. Better than I expected actually.



God, I want Kurono/Reika to happen so much, but ifwhen he returns all the drama with him and Tae is gonna have to be resolved first.  Maybe it could all be avoided by someone saying that having a relationship outside Gantz is too risky.  But then Sakurai's little fling is doomed as well. 



Red Viking said:


> Remind me again: The next chapter comes out next week due to the break, correct?



Yes, I believe the next release date is 8/27.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

really? oops, damn that's the first time in like 2 years that I've come into a thread thinking there might be a chapter out only to find I got the date wrong ><


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKZksgUfTuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hodor (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL, I enjoyed that quite a bit mystictrunks...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

_"Kishimoto, Kishimoto 

makes me fap, makes me fap

I would like to give her, 

a taste of what slithers 

in my lap, in my lap."_

I nearly died.  :rofl

Thanks mystictrunks. *reps*

EDIT: Finally off the page with all the Star Wars shit.


----------



## Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuhuuckk..I can't stop laughing


----------



## Hodor (Aug 20, 2008)

we also just got to 4000 posts.

lol that was all just too perfect really.

edit: that's cause to post more!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm switching Kishimoto with other names, Sakuraoko, Galatea, Amamiya (from Psyren), Halle Berry...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah. I definitely missed it. I'll have to go back and see what everyone is laughing about...


----------



## Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> we also just got to 4000 posts.
> 
> lol that was all just too perfect really.
> 
> edit: that's cause to post more!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 20, 2008)

Heh, I just write stuff down as it goes  I cant really remember things at the end either.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2008)

Just started this manga I like


----------



## Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

If I wrote down all the funny quotes, I'd have a whole page from, like the first 2 minutes


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Just started this manga I like



It's a great manga...keep at it...

Also, you have the benefit of reading entire volumes in one sitting...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Also, you have the benefit of reading entire volumes in one sitting...



I hate people who get to read whole Gantz volumes for the first time.   Yes, I'm jealous...


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 20, 2008)

I just started Gantz....three days ago and now i'm all caught up...i think. Ch. 278 is the latest right?

I'm not digging Phase 2....I fuckin hate this pansy Kaito. I canNOT BELIEVE Kei got offed like that. I dunno....he didn't die in the Gantz game, so he can't be brought back. 

I can't believe he's really gone. 

IZUMI WENT OUT LIKE A BEAST!

I LOVE THIS MANGA! MOST ORIGINAL, UNPREDICTABLE MANGA I'VE READ!


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm fucking tired of the monster


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

We Fei, we all want and hope that Kurono will be coming back soon.  We all hate Kato.  Although, I liked this last mission, so I cant agree with not liking phase 2..


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 21, 2008)

Minna-san, Gantz is coming out in like six days? 

Kurono has to come back. He's the inspiration for all Gantzers.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

I cant wait for spoilers.. maybe.. what, monday?  is that when we get them?  maybe tuesday.. cant wait.


----------



## Zerowind (Aug 21, 2008)

EPIC ANIME/MANGA I LIKE OKA VS NURAHIYON HAHA 

AND NURAHIYON`S LINE OH I SEE LIKE THIS? HEHE


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> We Fei, we all want and hope that Kurono will be coming back soon.  We all hate Kato.  Although, I liked this last mission, so I cant agree with not liking phase 2..



Well, to be truthful, not all of us hate Katou.  Emery, for one, seems to appreciate his character.  Personally, Katou lives in annoyance city, sometimes vacationing to hatredopolis.


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Well, to be truthful, not all of us hate Katou.  Emery, for one, seems to appreciate his character.  Personally, Katou lives in annoyance city, sometimes vacationing to hatredopolis.



How many times has Kurono pancaked a 100-pointer?  


Just sayin'...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I am soooo going to get negs for that one.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

No negs from me, but alls I'm gonna say is Kurono would have beat Nuri faster than Katou.  Being unpredictable is like second nature to Kurono.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

I didnt mean everyone, just.. most of us.  I'd also like to point out Kurono didnt have access to the H-gun or a 100 pointer.  So, comparing that to kato killing it really isnt fair.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> How many times has Kurono pancaked a 100-pointer?
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...
> ...


I've been close to negging you a bunch of times, but I always feel bad right before I do it 

Also, calling that a personal victory for Katou is pure lulz. It took the entire Gantz team to take Nuri out, and only because of HS and the snipers was Katou able to shoot the H-Gun.

It's a nice attempt at flamebait, but we all know it's just not true.


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've been close to negging you a bunch of times, but I always feel bad right before I do it
> 
> Also, calling that a personal victory for Katou is pure lulz. It took the entire Gantz team to take Nuri out, and only because of HS and the snipers was Katou able to shoot the H-Gun.
> 
> It's a nice attempt at flamebait, but we all know it's just not true.



So you're telling me that Kato _didn't_ pancake the 100-pointer?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I never said single-handedly.






> No negs from me, but alls I'm gonna say is Kurono would have beat Nuri faster than Katou. Being unpredictable is like second nature to Kurono.



No, he wouldn't have.  CUZ HE'S DEAD.  LOLOLOL


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, I was baiting with that one.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> So you're telling me that Kato _didn't_ pancake the 100-pointer?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Pretty much. He dealt the finishing blow, but that's like taking credit for beating up someone after a car hits them first 

Not to mention, Katou would have died if it wasn't for filler-arc-girl getting in the way.


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> Pretty much. He dealt the finishing blow, but that's like taking credit for beating up someone after a car hits them first
> 
> Not to mention, Katou would have died if it wasn't for filler-arc-girl getting in the way.



None of that changes the fact that Kato still pancaked the 100-pointer.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> None of that changes the fact that Kato still pancaked the 100-pointer.


If you're happy with such an empty victory, sure 

Great job at pressing a button Katou


----------



## Penance (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> How many times has Kurono pancaked a 100-pointer?
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...
> ...



Isn't Nuri the first 100-pointer?


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> None of that changes the fact that Kato still pancaked the 100-pointer.



Hey, it only took like fifty chapters and about half the group getting massively raped to do it.

Kurono would've said fuck it and charged it with a katana.  

He'd be dead, but it would've been fucking awesome.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

It's better to die a hero than live to become a katou


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's better to die a hero than live to become a katou



HAHA, quoted for truth..

+reps


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 21, 2008)

Katou is better


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

Emery said:


> None of that changes the fact that Kato still pancaked the 100-pointer.



after wasting 10 panels breathing heavily for nothing


----------



## Hodor (Aug 21, 2008)

You know that even if kurono lost his legs like Kato, he at least would have gotten up still, and kicked that aliens ass.


----------



## seastone (Aug 21, 2008)

Why are people degrading Katou kill? Kurono needed a lot of help against the Oni alien as well. 

Come on the guy was willing to risk his life to distract Nuri even when his suit was broken. That takes balls of steel. 




vault023 said:


> after wasting 10 panels breathing heavily for nothing



The dude got his legs blasted off, do you expect him just to shrug it off like it was nothing?


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 21, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> You know that even if kurono lost his legs like Kato, he at least would have gotten up still, and kicked that aliens ass.



He would've picked up his fallen legs and beat the alien to death with it. 

As for actually getting to the alien in the first place, there's a reason why we can roll.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 21, 2008)

Sniper dude woulda wasted Nuri in 5 pages


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

How did we get into another Kurono awesome vs. Katou failure debate...? 

I blame Nomeru for this. 

And let's set the record straight -- Kurono wouldn't have gotten his legs blown off in the first place!!!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 21, 2008)

Gawd, I hope Kurono comes back. Come on, Gantz!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 21, 2008)

gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz

sorry. hi everyone! you guys have been posting a lot. i remember when i first found this thread and read the manga, it was an average of 1 post per month or less lol. now its very busy/spammy () swet job !!!!!!!!! gantz rules, so glad more people are reading it

i cant wait for the points ceremony. especially what katou will choose to do with them, and the status of vamp dude with the other teammates. 

p.s. WHY DID INABA AND OLD DUDE SURVIVE?!!?!??!!?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz gantz
> 
> sorry. hi everyone! you guys have been posting a lot. i remember when i first found this thread and read the manga, it was an average of 1 post per month or less lol. now its very busy/spammy () swet job !!!!!!!!! gantz rules, so glad more people are reading it
> 
> ...



OMFG, thank you!!!  At least Inaba should be dead!  The dude lost like three limbs and fell from 20ft high straight onto his head!!!  WTF!!! 

That's pretty fucked up even for Gantz logic.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> OMFG, thank you!!!  At least Inaba should be dead!  The dude lost like three limbs and fell from 20ft high straight onto his head!!!  WTF!!!
> 
> That's pretty fucked up even for Gantz logic.



the suit is haxxed, kurono got shot in the head where the suit isnt protecting him yet he survived


----------



## Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

piccun said:


> Sniper dude woulda wasted Nuri in 5 pages



More like...5 panels


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

Nuri instantly destroys the suit's powers though...


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

i see  so it was plot 

and sniper dude was fucking badass i remember he just taking out aliens, why did he have to be killed off


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 21, 2008)

we should give snniper dude his own fan club


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> we should give snniper dude his own fan club



i agree, he was a 1 man army, i think the mangaka killed him off for the sake of nuri  nuri would have got owned in a mere chapter


----------



## Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

The whole manga would be over by now.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> The whole manga would be over by now.



hahaha  this is true 

and lol i thought i was the only person who rated the sniper dude  i thought people just thought he was fodder


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 21, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> The power to devore a whole planet was his down fall and since there was no Force sensitive in Telos the Exile defeat him but i like more Malak he was a sneak bastard that use all kinda tricks to defeat Revan and steal the Title of Dark Lord and even more after Revan recover his memories using Siths, droids, turning his love one to the dark side (yes Revan is a guy) and even use the Star Forge to kill Revan now thats a Good Villain.



The Exile was the only one who could have ever beaten Nihlius, only due to the fact he was a hole in the force, so he couldn't be sucked dry and killed in 2 seconds. Nihilius would have slaughtered Revan, Malak, Sion, Kreia and pretty much anyone elese.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

Btw guys (and gals, if any), do we know if there will be a chapter this week???


----------



## Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Next week..28th it is.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

Why is there still Stah Wahs in mah Gantz!? 

Anyway, did anyone ever think from what chapter Katou started failing?  Well, I just started rereading Gantz and I found that chapter...  It's chapter 1... ?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Why the fuck is Kurono (the shorter one) doing all the work when Katou was the one who wanted to be the hero!  




100% proven.  Katou has been failing since chapter one.  

(Just in case it's not obvious, I'm joking. *looks at Emery* )


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Nash. Good to know.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

you know, in the buddah arc, there were some relatively strong gantzers.  If tomb raider, karate guy, and sniper dude survived, they'd be pritty strong.  I dare say karate guy may have rivaled kaze... at least in strength, kaze I think has better technique, but heh.  I suppose reika's taken tomb raider's position.. she may not know the karate, but she's pritty damn good.  All that's missing is sniping... Get takeshi into that maybe?  he wouldnt be in harms way then  or maybe even inaba, just so he's at least doing something lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Heh, heh, then let's put Sei (if she had lived and gotten more exp) vs Reika? ?

God, I'm such a man-whore for Reika...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

I think Sei could compare to Reika if she had lasted longer, gotten more experience.  I like Reika much more than Sei, but heh.  I'm trying not to be biased .


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah the buddha arc had some of the greatest ganzters ever.... they were just screwed because they didnt wear suits, and because kurono was a selfish bastard and let them all die 

remember who saved the day in that arc


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

I never said kato was useless.. kurono wasnt too great that mission either.. he kicked a little ass, but later, if he was as good as he was in oni arc, he coulda done that mission all by him self.  A good sword slice, and bam, all over.

Mainly, I dont like kato's personality, it's too goody goody, he's using a real gun now at least but still, he hasnt really redeemed himself in my opinion, he's kinda a tool.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 22, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah the buddha arc had some of the greatest ganzters ever.... they were just screwed because they didnt wear suits, and because kurono was a selfish bastard and let them all die
> 
> remember who saved the day in that arc



Tomb Raider girls 


I wonder how many points would that buddha boss be worth. He had a regen almost as broken as Nuri, and attacking power as devastating. 
If he wasn't a 100 pointer he was pretty close to it.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd say the buddah guy was probably 40 or something I donno.. no more than 50.

An h-gun would have taken care of him no problem in my opinion, a sword woulda been good too I bet, but it's hard to say since he died.  He did break the transfer which was something I guess.. (others have broken the tethers before the transfer begun, but never broken the transfer)..

I just started rereading from after the buddah arc.. plan to go up through the tae arc, since that's where I started last time.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 22, 2008)

well all you had to do was smash that buddha goddesss alien's little hourglass and then it couldnt regen anymore... i would imagine the H gun would do the job


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

my thoughts exactly.. I'd like to actually see kurono doing that mission alone, heh lol... see how he would do, I know he could do it all with the sword.. quick slices on the 2 big guys, again on the third or h-gun or something, he was kinda big.. he could probably destroy the little ones by hand, then sword again for old 10 hands...  if you hit the hourglass with the sword, I see no problem.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 23, 2008)

You know if they had had the Buddah Sniper Guy on the last mission it could of been over a lot quicker.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Even this thread has fallen prey to tags


----------



## Nash (Aug 23, 2008)

Only a few more hours till spoilers are out


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, one sniper wouldnt have been enough, but he sure would have helped

YAY spoilers, it's about time.


----------



## Nash (Aug 23, 2008)

So much Katou hate..even in the tags


----------



## Hodor (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont understand the tags, when'd they show up?  what's their purpose?  Heh lol.. I dont really like katoum but meh, see no reason to put him in the tags, katou's still better than some... like inaba.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 24, 2008)

i cant w8 for the score deliberation.
i wonder what the vamp will do now. btw refresh my memory di anyone from tokyo team die?


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Sakata.


And no spoilers for now ;_;


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, I so lol'd at the tags for this thread.


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

OMGGGGGG SPOILERS!!! From Gantz Otaku

*Spoiler*: __ 








































































YOU'LL BE DISAPPOINTED!










































































































OK....NOT REALLY















































































































KURONOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 24, 2008)

Liek OMG1111111111




Thanks Nashie


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 24, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS

 Now we're getting somewhere. 

 Next arc better not be shit.


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't stop staring at the pics 

They def. look real, riiiite? Not fake, riiiite?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 24, 2008)

Time to read Gantz again.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Finally it's over.


Now they can bring back kurono.


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome the best character returns, welcome back Hoi Hoi


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

^Excellent observation


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Kurono's return happened a bit to soon, but I am okay to see him being back again.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

As much as I like Hoi Hoi, I just gotta ask:


*Spoiler*: __ 



How the Hell does that panda keep surviving?  Do the aliens have some kind of "Thou shalt not kill endangered species" clause or something?




And dammit, Nash, all those spaces made me think there were more spoiler pages.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 24, 2008)

thats one spoiler i have been dying to see


----------



## piccun? (Aug 24, 2008)

just as expected?

are there only 2 spoiler pics?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't wait till Kurono fights and kills HS


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Translation of camshots*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> top right hand corner score is sakurai's:
> gantz's commentary:
> - "He's no cherry no more" (cherry= virgin)
> - "0 point"
> ...


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Here are the scores*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ナバ　0点
> Inaba 0 point
> レイカ　0点
> Reika 0 point
> ...


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 24, 2008)

*3rd screenshot*


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy fuck 
This is awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolwut at Hoi Hoi getting 40 points


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Holy fuck
> This is awesome
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know!  How did the panda get points?

...

Just looked it up and apparently pandas can get really violent when provoked or irritated.  And when you get right down to it, Hoi Hoi is a _bear_ wearing a strength-enhancing suit and...

...

Holy shit, I just realized how insanely awesome Hoi Hoi is.

And I wonder if any of Host Samurai's points came from that Osaka guy he killed.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

go hoihoi!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So people noticed now that hoihoi put on his suit even!  I'm wondering if he'll take it off, or go back to the zoo with it on 

oh and yay kurono.. but damn, HOI HOI's back!





*Spoiler*: _also_ 



Who wants to bet there might be 2 kurono's now?


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoi Hoi is almost Host Samurai level...what Blasphemy.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Hoi Hoi is almost Host Samurai level...what Blasphemy.



Well, pound for pound, a bear is way stronger than a human.  Add a strength-enhancing suit to that and it's actually very feasible that Hoi Hoi is stronger than Host Samurai.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

So, was hoihoi invisable that whole mission too?  we never saw him after they arrived in osaka.. what a sly panda.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> So, was hoihoi invisable that whole mission too?  we never saw him after they arrived in osaka.. what a sly panda.



There is only one explanation: Hoi-Hoi is a ninja.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 24, 2008)

holy shit even the panda owns ass lol  hoi hoi laughing at them saying wat teh noobs

killbill is the female vamp right.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

You know, I'm all for hoihoi getting points, but what's gunna happen when he gets 100, and and cant say what one he wants?


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

That's obvious, of course: Gantz speaks panda so it'll be able to keep forfilling Hoi-Hoi's requests for the second option until we get a panda in a mecha! 

Either that or it's gonna be the panda who resurrects Izumi.


----------



## Emery (Aug 24, 2008)

I won't believe it's Kurono until I see that Kato didn't say "Kei-Chan."  I still have the gut feeling that Oku is going to pull a tampon string and revive Kishimoto instead.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

Well we did see Kurono there, though I havnt really gotten my hopes up too high yet, it's entirely possible the pic's a fake or something...

also, why doesnt Katou have more than 100 points?  he killed some other aliens, that should have been worth some..


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahahahaha Hoi Hoi got 40 points?!   
As expected of course 

Nishi getting so many points..not surprised with that.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> Ahahahaha Hoi Hoi got 40 points?!
> As expected of course
> 
> Nishi getting so many points..not surprised with that.



Yes.... Quite expected ;D


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm disappointed that we didnt get to see hoihoi fighting, and we never saw nishi until he shot the 100 pointer, though he did get his hands on an H-gun, so he coulda done quite a bit of damage... just too bad we didnt see it.


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

^On the hand I wanted to see their fights too, but on the other hand, I don't think I could have handled so much win 

Why did no one post this awesomeness?? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh baby...nice boobs


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 24, 2008)

Kuruno will be back oh my god now the TRUE part 2 can start.

Hoi hoi>Inaba+Reika+cherry


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm still wondering why katou only got 100 points, he killed more than just the 100 pointer..


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm still wondering why katou only got 100 points, he killed more than just the 100 pointer..



Maybe it's a rule change for Phase 2 that you can't exceed 100 points at any given time?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

that seems like kinda an odd rule to change in my opinion, eh....


----------



## Felix (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about this...
Don't forget when someone is revived it comes from the requester memories or something like that...


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

At first I was like..maybe Oku just forgot about the two aliens Katou killed but then again..nah, forgetting to draw Kuwabara's goatee is one thing, but forgetting 2 rather big aliens getting killed is rather impossible. I'd like to know what's going on in Oku's head


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> that seems like kinda an odd rule to change in my opinion, eh....



It kinda makes sense.  Ideally, it means that it would take longer for an individual to get any rewards and it would also prevent someone from getting 200 points and then, for example, resurrect a team member then upgrade their weapon.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> That's obvious, of course: Gantz speaks panda so it'll be able to keep forfilling Hoi-Hoi's requests for the second option until we get a panda in a mecha!
> 
> Either that or it's gonna be the panda who resurrects Izumi.



Oh crap your right the Hoi-Hoi could revive him and probably will when he gets 100 points he does like Izumi after all.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> go hoihoi!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Emery said:


> I won't believe it's Kurono until I see that Kato didn't say "Kei-Chan."  I still have the gut feeling that Oku is going to pull a tampon string and revive Kishimoto instead.





Nomeru said:


> Well we did see Kurono there, though I havnt really gotten my hopes up too high yet, it's entirely possible the pic's a fake or something...
> 
> also, why doesnt Katou have more than 100 points?  he killed some other aliens, that should have been worth some..





Yoburi said:


> Kuruno will be back oh my god now the TRUE part 2 can start.
> 
> Hoi hoi>Inaba+Reika+cherry



ALL OF YOU FAIL!!!   You made me think Kurono was back and I nearly wet myself (I did, just a bit )!  Where did you guys get this?  Where are the scans?  I'm trying to navigate Gantz Otaku and I can't find shit!

Pics or it didn't happen.  Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> OMGGGGGG SPOILERS!!! From Gantz Otaku
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I hope you're close to a toilet


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

lol, they were 2 pages back silly 

There's still the possibility of it being fake, but I'm really hoping it's not...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> I hope you're close to a toilet



OMFG!!! 

Lucky I had to leave for a bit, and I used the bathroom before... me happy right now. 



Nomeru said:


> lol, they were 2 pages back silly



That's because Nash made a long-ass spoiler and I thought there was only one pic. 

Anyway, I squealed like one of those pre-teen girls who have the hots for Sasuke.  Wait, no, that came out wrong... 

Kurono bringing awesome back.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 25, 2008)

what the hell are these "tags"??? where do they come from, i dont like them 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm i guess they did revive kurono, thats so dumb. gantz is losing its edge. host samurai and nishi are the only reasons to keep reading


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

the tags are a new thing, with the new update, they were editable, but uh.. arent right now, probably due to misuse.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



well, he seems to be back, but we know it cant be that simple. there's gunna be something here, heh.  I want kurono back, but you know what would be hilarious, if host samurai lunges at him and kills him as he's returning.  But then, kurono wouldnt let that happen...


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 25, 2008)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




*Spoiler*: __ 



The true leader of the team is back, and hopefully all that baggage with Tae gets worked out so he can get it on with Reika.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I am curious though...


*Spoiler*: __ 



presuming that kurono really died before, wont his body still exist?  police had to have found it and taken it away by now... dont it be wierd even after a couple hours, him coming back and there still being his dead body in the morgue?  That leads into another question with izumi.. he was wearing his suit when he died, what happened to it?  did the government confiscate it? heh...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2008)

The Twist

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurono came back. The way katou remembers him, too bad his memories are laced with homo-eroticism. Reika now wants to get 100 points to revive her Kurono, and Tae is just wondering why Kurono got better at doing hair and accessorizing all of a sudded.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i look forward to seeing host samurai and nishi in this chapter.... i had no idea hoi hoi was even alive much less on this mission, much less got 40 points WTF is that


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, hoihoi was invisable


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The Twist
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Heh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To be serious though, if Kurono came back as Katou remembers him...  holy shit, we just got a massive upgrade.  Kurono is going to shoot lasers out of his eyes, _and_ he's horny for boobs (Reika) instead of being satisfied by someone like Tae. 




This post in no way was intended to insult Tae.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



did kato ever really realize what kei was like though?  It's not like he saw him and tomb raider having sex.. he liked kei, but did he really know him?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 what are yu guys talking about? kurono coming back as katou remembers him? did nishi come back as kurono remembered him? no, he came back just as he was when he died. so will kurono obviously, IF that is kurono


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2008)

Oku finally realized how shitty things got.

Welcome back, Gantz King


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

lol we know that AbnormallyNormal, just too excited about kurono.

Yes sin, Welcome Back Hoi Hoi!


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> lol we know that AbnormallyNormal, just too excited about kurono.
> 
> Yes sin, Welcome Back Hoi Hoi!


And something about Kurono, right?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

/me (yes /me, I know this isnt mirc, urusai!) is hugging hoi hoi

Ah, yeah, welcome back kurono too

/me goes back to hoi hoi


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's to hoping Kurono oneshots Katou with his index finger


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I just updated my sig


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 25, 2008)

Nash said:


> ^On the hand I wanted to see their fights too, but on the other hand, I don't think I could have handled so much win
> 
> Why did no one post this awesomeness??
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Hoi Hoi looks amazing in the suit pek, and he's singlehandedly claimed 40 pts, way to go, Pandaboi.


----------



## Hirou (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope they bring kuruno back next chapter.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

heh, I made a little edit to the pic, what do you think?  kinda basic, I had to download the font even lol...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> It looks good, perhaps you'll just need to add an "e" to the word : "bitchs"
> 
> 
> This chapter's gonna rock.



Heh, only thing with that is it wont fit in the bubble lol.. I could just remove the s though I guess lol...

edit: fixed it up a little.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2008)

Is HE back..is HE really back? 


Oh..tears of endless joy..


I can finally start reading Gantz again..


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Heh, only thing with that is it wont fit in the bubble lol.. I could just remove the s though I guess lol...
> 
> edit: fixed it up a little.



It looks great now. 

Btw, here's my version of Hoi Hoi's awesomeness xD


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 25, 2008)

HS must have picked up Hoi Hoi at some point in the mission and let him killsteal a few enemies of his on purpose after weakening them.

In before Hoi Hoi reviving Izumi when he reaches 100 points.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> It looks great now.
> 
> Btw, here's my version of Hoi Hoi's awesomeness xD



Ah, very nice.  I just saw this picture in the spoilers lol, and thought it was perfect.. well not really since the quality is so low, but heh.. better than what I had.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 25, 2008)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKK YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, *take it easy*, fuuuuu, *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*
*HE IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK*


----------



## Somnus (Aug 25, 2008)

If Kurono comes with his Gantz suit that means he still have his memories from Gantz ?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

God, I wanna see the next two chapters so much.  

Now we know we're gonna find out more about Gantz. We had the most story develpoment when Kurono was around.  That's why the plot was static while he was gone.  He be bringing the epic back. :yu


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

fuck yeeah the unpredictable happens fuck!


----------



## Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> It looks great now.
> 
> Btw, here's my version of Hoi Hoi's awesomeness xD



Oh.my.gawd. I came 


Damn it, 24 hrs D:


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Wish we coulda seen Hoi Hoi WTFPWN some aliens.  I feel gypped.


----------



## Felix (Aug 25, 2008)

If everything goes right, we are having one hell of a team now that we have Kurono and Katou


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Felix said:


> If everything goes right, we are having one hell of a team now that we have Kurono and Katou



Not just them, though.  The rest of the team ain't pushovers either.  Kaze, Hikawa, and Reika at the least are worth saying in the same breath as Kurono.  Wait, why did you say Katou?  

Including the rest, the team is pretty balanced.  The next mission has to be universe-shattering.  I'm telling you, multiple 100-Pointers.  Oni Mission on 'roids.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 25, 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH about freakin' time. Now GANTZ will finally get better. OMG im crying xD


----------



## Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that Kurono's back, it's about time that the Japanese teams join each other and fight some nice 100pters in Germany. 

I'm so gonna laugh if Oku takes a break now. Then I'd die


----------



## Penance (Aug 25, 2008)

Hah...Hah...It's finally over...


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

kuronos return had to come otherwise we die and all you logical people who say its too soon suck my balls!!! FUCKKKK YEAAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





This manga can restart now and we own a big thanks to Katou.





Hoihoi must be a fucking monster did he defeat all aliens using his bare hands? My God now we just need Izumi back.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoi Hoi will probably revive izumi.. I wanna see them going for better weapons !


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 25, 2008)

Will Inaba get atlest one point in his life? I think he is the most wortless trash that ever apear in Gantz even the dog was better than him...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really suprised inaba's survived so long now.  Oku must want to do something with him heh.. I dont really like him, but I'm sure he'll have some kind of role..


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

wtf hey, hoi hoi has 40 points right? not 100


----------



## Felix (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooter said:


> wtf hey, hoi hoi has 40 points right? not 100



He will get there. Next time he will get 60 points


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 25, 2008)

well it looks like pretty much the entire tokyo team survived unbelievably. except for sakata i think. i wonder what their next mission will be. nishi and host samurai look badass in the corner with their suits and ties. i hate that girl vamp though. inaba and old man being alive is ridiculous too.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 25, 2008)

that isn't our Kurono 

that's another person with the same name


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll read it starting now.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

you havnt read it before Agmaster?  Heh, be carefull posting around here, unless you dont care about spoilers


----------



## Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Hoi Hoi will probably revive izumi



I can't wait to see Izumi again. Hoi? x Izumi was one of the best pairings


----------



## Ina (Aug 25, 2008)

Nash said:


> I can't wait to see Izumi again. Hoi? x Izumi was one of the best pairings


I agree with Nash.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Izumi owned on the missions, just a little less than kurono, but I didnt really like his personality, he was just a prick, I dont know what hoihoi saw in him.


----------



## Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Izumi was a prick who only showed his nice side to Hoi Hoi. That's why. Remember the dino mission when Izumi saved the little Panda god. That was soo cute 

OMG Iiina, I didn't know you were reading Gantz...or are you just stalking me?


----------



## Ina (Aug 25, 2008)

Nash said:


> OMG Iiina, I didn't know you were reading Gantz...or are you just stalking me?


I don't read it. I have never entered this section before in my life.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this at mangashare, not much new, but heh... (dont know if it's been confirmed or not...)


*Spoiler*: __ 





> [0279] Valuable Choice
> 
> In the streets of Osaka, Kato lies in the floor. In Tokio Ayumu is still waiting for his brother.
> 
> ...


Source
We knew there'd be something.. the new development interests me...


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 25, 2008)

So I'm guessing the Kurono that's coming back is going to be the one that existed just before he left the game. If that's the case he must realize that there is no escaping the game outside of death and that he can't be with Tae unless she becomes a Gantz member. He would also know that Reika loves him. Hmm.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> So I'm guessing the Kurono that's coming back is going to be the one that existed just before he left the game. If that's the case he must realize that there is no escaping the game outside of death and that he can't be with Tae unless she becomes a Gantz member. He would also know that Reika loves him. Hmm.



that is the most logical since he's wearing his suit.  They can escape the game, he just got unlucky.. I can see him breaking up with Tae to protect her, but I dont really see that as necessary.

You know, with the rules there broken, people can see them ect.. I bet there's gunna be a guy that comes and attacks them from another gantz team..  that might be interesting.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL. I just read the "tags" and my goodness...

"hoi hoi >>> kurono, hs x nash, katou must be pwned!, katou sucks balls, kurono > katou "

LMAO...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 25, 2008)

the panda is still alive?????


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

hoi hoi got 40 points and kurono in excess of 200 in 1mission kurono>>hoi hoi also i dont think izumi will be revived any time soon.plus nishi gets 75 points wOOt


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> the panda is still alive?????



you make it sound like it's a bad thing...

believe me, this is best thing that could have happened in the Gantz universe...with the exception of Kurono being revived.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 25, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> So I'm guessing the Kurono that's coming back is going to be the one that existed just before he left the game. If that's the case he must realize that there is no escaping the game outside of death and that he can't be with Tae unless she becomes a Gantz member. He would also know that Reika loves him. Hmm.



I was wondering how his resurrection would work and, like Nomeru said, this makes the most sense.

The question is: Can he even return?  There's a chance someone could've found his body outside his apartment with all that commotion going on.

Hmm..I wonder if this also explains why Kishimoto had a double?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> you make it sound like it's a bad thing...
> 
> believe me, this is best thing that could have happened in the Gantz universe...



its more like im fucking surprised

i mean EVERYBODY died in phase 2

i hadnt seen him so long i thought he mustve been slaughterd


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooter said:


> Link removed
> Here
> 
> they get them quick especially mangashare, to download tough XD



i said read online 
i cant download this shit here


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

*@uncanny_sama:* I understand your confusion...

----------------------------------------------------

and my goodness...that has to be the most rigged Gantz team so far...assuming they also revive Izumi.

Kurono + Izumi + Nishi + Host Samurai = ARE U FUCKING KIDDING ME????? (And this is without Hoi-Hoi)

And the spoiler pic two pages back...Reika looks like she would get on her knees and give Kurono head...she looks that happy with her hand clasped to her chests in anticipation...


----------



## Ooter (Aug 25, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> i said read online
> i cant download this shit here



yes you can read online on both but mangashare get it late for online but quick for download so i say bleach exile but you can always go mangashare


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

This chapter will be great, but now I really cant wait to see the new development in 280 o.o...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru...is that really all that you can say...

come one man, PUT SOME FIRE INTO WHAT YOU POST!!!

IT IS THE START OF A NEW ERA IN GANTZ!!!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

but I'm not psychic, I dont know what's gunna happen in 280, but we know some kind of new development will be there o.o

that's why I want the new chapter, because I dont know what's gunna happen


----------



## Athrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Mmm they already explained why Kei has a double, GANTZ copies the bodies but she was revived after the copy was done, that was why she had a double. I bet that Oku doesnt go that way in the story cause it would be a pain to explain how the hell they walked around in their normal lives with their bodies in the morgue, i mean Reika was an idol and she died in a well known massacre but still she walks around like it was nothing. So don't dwell to much in it and just assume that GANTZ probably destroys the remains after the copy but it didn't do it to Kei cause her sister saw her in the tub


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember it did with the anime, but dont remember in the manga, but in the anime after they die, he would copy them, and delete the origonal kinda, but that didnt happen with kishimoto, gantz made a mistake.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wait until that panda starts learning kung fu.

It's gonna be fucking epic


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

lol, hoi hoi doesnt need that, he's a fucking bear in a super suit.  Doesnt get much better than that


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 25, 2008)

What did I miss?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that Kurono is back, the aliens or whoever, need someone 300x stronger than the Nurahiyon guy, to stand a chance.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kurono's Back!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

that's why we should probably use spoiler tags <.<


----------



## Penance (Aug 25, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Kurono's Back!!!!!!!!!!!????????????



Surprise....


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 25, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Kurono's Back!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I've read it.  But the last 'fight' was stupid and sans Kei was dull.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

oO, I'm not exactly sure what you just said, but dont you be dissing kurono!  And if you just now read it for the first time, you have no right to complain about this last fight, we've been reading it for a year and a half.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> oO, I'm not exactly sure what you just said, but dont you be dissing kurono!  And if you just now read it for the first time, you have no right to complain about this last fight, we've been reading it for a year and a half.



He wasn't dissin Kurono.  If I'm not mistaken, "sans" is another word for "besides", so Agmaster meant "I've read it. But the last 'fight' was stupid and *besides* Kei was dull."  

EDIT: @Agmaster: Actually, you didn't make sense.  The last fight didn't have Kurono Kei in it.  And the last fights he was in, the Oni Mission and the Vampire Ambush, were absolutely awesome. 

I should neg you for that.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

oO, but kei was dead in the last fight o.o, how could he be dull when he's dead?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol, I just edited my post. 

Anyway, Kurono's back.  Soon, the awesome and the epic will follow.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

I cant wait for september 11th (that sounds bad =\) when I read the next chapter will be out, I wanna learn what this new development is NOW!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow...I feel like the only one who is alone...

maybe I'm just being emotional but...

KURONO IS FUCKING BACK!!!!! WE'RE GOING STREAKING!!!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

what do you mean alone?  we're all here..

I dont mind streaking, but there better be girls there too, no fun all guys


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol, I can see it now...  On 8/28 random people around the world are arrested for simultaneous streaking and screaming histerically "he's back, bow down bitches!" 

People of course think they're rambling about God.  And they're not too far off.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

XD, like I said, as long as there are some girls involved.. streaking alone isnt any fun, and streaking all guys is kinda gay.. then again, kurono wouldnt want us streaking.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Honestly, I was thinking the same thing.  If Nash (or more girls ) does it, I'm game. No, I'm not.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

And OF COURSE there will be girls...

I live in Los Angeles. Believe me, streaking is the new "IN" thing on the UCLA campus.   The sorority girls in particular seem to enjoy it...

While we are at it...

SAVE THE PANDAS dammit...

a tribute to Hoi-Hoi and his kind...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, streaking for kurono.. and pandas

sounds like a party XD

Nash is a girl?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not goin all the way to LA just to streak.  And like Nomeru said, Kurono wouldn't want us to.

Though, Kuwabara has no problem running around naked (and raping Aliens) infront of people. 

And yeah, Nash is a girl.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, well I'll admit, I'm not quite as courageous as kuwabara.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 26, 2008)

*@Tayimus:* NO WAY. NO F*** WAY :amazed

GET OUT.

SERIOUSLY GET THE F*** OUT. 

Nash is a girl?!?!?!?!?!

You _have_ to be pulling my leg... 

Wow...I suck at telling people's genders on the internet. 

Oh...btw...you don't need to come to LA. 

All you have to do is just find some local Gantz fans and go wild in your neighborhood. People in other areas will follow suit...

I am so gonna friend Nash. A girl that likes Gantz. YES!!!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> NO FUCKING WAY. :amazed
> 
> GET OUT.
> 
> ...



lol, I thought I heard something about it before but wasnt sure.. I feel pritty much the same way


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

I lol at you two not knowing Nash was female.  You might not have seen it, but she had a few drawings in her sig of her with breasts.  I remember one where she said they were too big. 

I've been lurking a long time so I know. 

And the only Gantz fans I know are my friends, and they're guys so that's a definite no.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

o.o, interesting.. did you happen to save those pics for us Tayimus?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope.  And they were just colored doodles anyway.  It was pretty funny though.  It had her holding two other members on leashes.    :rofl

Maybe Nash still has them?  I'm chuckling right now remembering them.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

We gotta ask her whens he comes around then


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol, I just thought what Reika would say if there was two Kuronos.  "KuronoX2 FTW.  DP 4 ME!!!"

Let's see who gets the joke.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

XD hehe... I wonder if kurono remembers Reika telling him she loves him lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder too.  I would think so since Kurono is revived wearing his suit.  It stands to reason that it's the Kurono with his full memories and awesomeness.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, the kurono that when he died before, he had some of his memories at least.. but this is certainly better.  He's back in the game now  how can you beat that..


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

True, any version of Kurono is better than none.  Jeez, I wanna see this chapter now.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I donno.. kurono was kinda a bastard earlier in the manga.. I would rather no kurono than going back to that lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, but then we'd get to go through his epic character develpoment again.  Wouldn't that be fun!?  

And I found more pics!!! 







Every single time I see Inaba crying I wanna snuff the shit outta him.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

be patient with inaba, he'll come around, Oku's gotta have him there for a reason.

O.O, nishi looks badass in that first pic..

and 75 points?  what did he kill o.o... did he go walking in the river invisable killing everything?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

See, I was saying that he was scoring points while invisible.  Although, I was hoping he got 100 points, not 75.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember reading something about someone counted 300 aliens in one frame... when they all appeared in that river.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Why would someone even do that?  What would be the point, just to say "wow, that's a lot of Aliens"?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 26, 2008)

I do not get the scoring at all...

are those the point standing before or after people used their points???

I would think after. I mean come on...we know that Kurono is being revived so someone had to have used at least 100 points....


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

that's before, it didnt show kato's points..

reika didnt kill anything.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Nash posted the pic with 100pts.  We assume that's Katou but obviously he should have more than that.  That's what's wrong--he should have something like 110-120pts.  

I refuse to believe he has 200 points and used one set to revive Kurono.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

no, he shouldnt have 200 points, but we know he should have more than 100...


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 26, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> no, he shouldnt have 200 points, but we know he should have more than 100...



Gantz could just have said, 'pffft, for fuck's sake, you think 100's enough to bring back _Kurono_?  You can have Tits back if you want thought.' 

It could be that Kato didn't get full credit for the 100 point kill, since he wasn't...  or, rather, he didn't solo it.   Nishi, the Osaka team, Oka, and the Host Samurai all hacked it down quite a bit.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Does that really mean much to gantz though?  I dont know if he'll split kills... but it seems maybe he might.. we dont know who got the oni boss kill, kurono or izumi..


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

That's very reasonable though... heh... at least you would keep the 99 points..

didnt reika have like 5 points left after the last mission?  I gotta check now hold on...

edit: reika had 2 points after the oni mission...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I think she did, but the big number is how many points you got in the mission, the small numbers off to the side is what you have total and how much you need to reach 100.

Old man and Sakurai both had zero points after the point scoring from the Oni Mission.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

that's true, but hold on, I gotta look now, I thought I rememberd the big numbers being total when they're 100+..well not gunna look because that still works, kato didnt have any points heh.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel bad for Reika... She should leave Gantz. Most tits don't survive long enough to return home


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

only kato got 100 nishi 2nd with 75 the rest.... trash.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

Such a long mission... So little points


----------



## Nash (Aug 26, 2008)

Nishi looks soo freakin badass in that first pic. My panties are totally...I rather not tell


----------



## Emery (Aug 26, 2008)

Gantz named the vamp girl 'Kill Bill'.

I love you, Oku.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 26, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, but then we'd get to go through his epic character develpoment again.  Wouldn't that be fun!?
> 
> And I found more pics!!!
> 
> ...



Look the at the Samurai Host reaction...I LOL for some reason.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 26, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> ^Here you go.



It is for online reading right?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 26, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> It is for online reading right?



Yes,it is.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2008)

Kiru Biru pek


----------



## Athrum (Aug 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Such a long mission... So little points



Actually they did get a lot of points, and don't forget that most aliens were killed by the Osaka team. They used to get 3 or 4 points per alien before so getting 100 and 75 in one mission is really good.
As for Inaba i think he finally lost the arrogance he used to have, and he's still alive, maybe he'll start doing something useful now and then.

Did you guys realized that Reika and Hoi Hoi are the only ones that didn't get killed or maimed in a mission till now?? lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 26, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,it is.



Well..I prefer downloading though...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2008)

I find it odd that Reika got no points but she didn't annoy me that much in this mission.  In fact, I liked her and thought she lead the Tokyo team pretty well.  Every girl in every mission has made me  at least once.  Kishimoto, Tae (as an alien), Anzu, various dumb broads, even Reika have made me .  This is the first time a girl hasn't made me do that.   Does anyone else think this?

And I lol'ed when I saw Reika had this look  on her face when Anzu jumped out in front of Nuri.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

reika is hot, i hate it when oku kills hot wimen.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Well..I prefer downloading though...



HELL YEAH!  , someone who's with me

Like I said before, I predict Inaba doing something usefull here soon.  He's been useless for 2 missions now, Oku must have some kind of plan for him.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

inaba is gonna die. horibly.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 26, 2008)

Is Gantz gonna provide any explanation for why there are even aliens or should I expect Nishi to do that???


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Is Gantz gonna provide any explanation for why there are even aliens or should I expect Nishi to do that???



Gantz...?  Explaining...?

That's a good one!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 26, 2008)

Not yet, the question has come up a couple times.. both involving katou, in the buddah arc being asked by the aliens, and katou asking nuri.. think it's come up other times too, but those are the times that come to mind..

I dont expect nishi to know, but he was aware of the other gantz teams before they went to osaka, like the american team.. so I expect him to know something at least.  It sounded almost like it might be some kind of contest.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the theory that Gantz is forcing evolution in a select group of people, weeding out the weak and collecting the data from those that survive.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 26, 2008)

well at least nishi has 75 points and vamp has 42. and at least kaze and takeshi are alive. the ONLY tokyo dude to die was sakata wow. that is crazy. oku = losing his edge, gantz = becoming too mainstream 

le sigh


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well at least nishi has 75 points and vamp has 42. and at least kaze and takeshi are alive. the ONLY tokyo dude to die was sakata wow. that is crazy. oku = losing his edge, gantz = becoming too mainstream
> 
> le sigh



Almost all of Osaka died
I still can't believe the 700 point guy died


----------



## Ooter (Aug 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well at least nishi has 75 points and vamp has 42. and at least kaze and takeshi are alive. the ONLY tokyo dude to die was sakata wow. that is crazy. oku = losing his edge, gantz = becoming too mainstream
> 
> le sigh



we need familiar characters for the BIG next battle coming up, we dont want noobs getting it down with the numerous 100 pointers and shit thats why kuronos back to, were getting ready for the big thing.

tough he shoulda killed inaba.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 26, 2008)

Kuwabara and those hawt Osaka chicks are alive. That is all that matters.


----------



## Sai (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello guys!, Does anyone know Where I can read Gantz besides on the One manga website since they had removed it?


----------



## Nash (Aug 26, 2008)

this

or

Chrome Dokuro/Mukuro Rokudo FC


----------



## Sai (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you so much nash. 

you certainly deserve a rep


----------



## RODtheTV (Aug 27, 2008)

wait is 279 out...........


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 27, 2008)

No, it's not but we got some spoilers.  Look a few pages back.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 27, 2008)

More images:




*Spoiler*: __ 





Inaba:We came back alive...

I can't believe it...

Suzuki: again





*Spoiler*: __ 





Kato: Kei Chan.

Revive Kei Kurono...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 27, 2008)

well hopefully some crazy emergency happens right away to justify this mega team

maybe we can get some german gantz ball action going too


----------



## Emery (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> More images:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy FUCK, the H-Gun is GAR.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> More images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wasn't this guy dead?


----------



## Nash (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately...no


----------



## piccun? (Aug 27, 2008)

oh yeah  that was the model.


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoa, that hole was done by the H-gun. Amazing
Isn't that gun a bit to... imba?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 27, 2008)

I've lost all track of time, when is the next chapter due?


----------



## Ooter (Aug 27, 2008)

it will be out tommorow.


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2008)

Nash said:


> Unfortunately...no


Oh, that's sad.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

Wait. "This guy" that Piccun was talking about it...is it Oku or Inaba?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 27, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I find it odd that Reika got no points but she didn't annoy me that much in this mission.  In fact, I liked her and thought she lead the Tokyo team pretty well.  Every girl in every mission has made me  at least once.  Kishimoto, Tae (as an alien), Anzu, various dumb broads, even Reika have made me .  This is the first time a girl hasn't made me do that.   Does anyone else think this?
> 
> And I lol'ed when I saw Reika had this look  on her face when Anzu jumped out in front of Nuri.



I'm pretty sure the one that got 0 points was that vampire chick.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Wait. "This guy" that Piccun was talking about it...is it Oku or Inaba?



I think he was referring to Inaba.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 27, 2008)

i'll look on the bright side and just say it's good we still have nishi, host s., kaze, and katou


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> More images:



This begs the question: Just how many bystanders were killed with that last shot?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 27, 2008)

Holy shit, that's a big hole. I would say several were killed, lol.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 27, 2008)

i wonder if the entire world will start to unite to fight the alien menace. i hope we get more hints on where the aliens came from and why they're invading all of a sudden, and what the hell gantz balls are


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder if the entire world will start to unite to fight the alien menace. i hope we get more hints on where the aliens came from and *why they're invading all of a sudden*, and what the hell gantz balls are



You mean, why humanity happens to be the aggressor?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

We dont know if it's really sudden either, the aliens coulda been there for years lol, who knows how long.. then gantz comes along and makes everyone kill them.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah but the aliens do seemm dangerous, i mean they attack the humans and everything, and smash whole cities


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 28, 2008)

They're gonna need better weapons to face off menaces like that. One thing about Gantz is that the enemies are considerably stronger each fight and with it being global now, its only gonna get worse. I wonder if their suits get upgrades too, they bleed out too quick into the missions now. I'm also thinking, aren't the vampires the enemy too? I wonder how the two will be incorporated into the missions now, plus not to mention it was thanks to them that the final boss was even harmed to that extent. Can't wait till next month's installment, more Reika plz =D


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

If the H-Gun is that overpowered I wonder why it wasn't used before


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 28, 2008)

The H-gun was spammed.
Hard.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> You mean, why humanity happens to be the aggressor?



aliens eat humans, not all aliens but 80% of them do. Humans don't want to be eaten...soooo here comes Ganz. Not very complicated. left wing think tanks are -----> that way.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

What?  Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't remember any aliens that ate humans.  At least before the humans attacked.  Can you tell me which chapter it is, or better yet post the pic. ?


----------



## Somnus (Aug 28, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> aliens eat humans, not all aliens but 80% of them do. Humans don't want to be eaten...soooo here comes Ganz. Not very complicated. left wing think tanks are -----> that way.



The only aliens that ate humans were Nurarihyon's demons


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

I've only seen Aliens attack Humans AFTER the Gantz team did their move


----------



## fxu (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a trans out, just no raw yet.

*279 TRANS*


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> The only aliens that ate humans were Nurarihyon's demons



Ah, yes.  Well, these last two missions proved that not all aliens are innocent victims.  "Rai" (Oni Boss) and Nuri especially didn't care about human bystanders.

Hell, we can even go as far as Ratenin Temple or the Chibi aliens for malicious intent towards humans not even involved with Gantz.  Let's not even mention the Vampires.  There could very well have been some kind of occurrance that gives reason for Gantz hunting aliens.

EDIT:  fxu, you are the man.  Thanks.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, seems he really is back


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Now, what do I say to those that like Kurono?  And wanted Katou to fuck up and say "Kei-chan" and accidently bring back Kishimoto?  Good theory, and I would've laughed after the fact... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*BUT NO, KURONO IS BACK BITCHES!!!*


----------



## Vault (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kurono bitches


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

that was great!  thanks fxu.. I just wish I had a raw now to read watch reading the translation.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2008)

The Gantz team was sent, the aliens go "oh geez humans with guns" and starts the killing. Granted a good portion of the aliens don't start the fight, but yeah, they ain't your friendly neighborhood E.T who just happens to have a temper.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOI HOI BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 28, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> The only aliens that ate humans were Nurarihyon's demons



I remember 1000arms eating brains


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 28, 2008)

Hippie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> HOI HOI BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hoi Hoi's overrated 
Sadly, he's the only hope for Izumi fans.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

read.mangashare.com


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Hoi Hoi's overrated
> Sadly, he's the only hope for Izumi fans.



I'm not a huge izumi fan, but dont you be insulting my HOI HOI!It's a bear in a gantz suit for christ sakes, what more could you ask for?!  though, a lion would be fucking ownage in a gantz suit.. a lion would kill everyone XD.


----------



## fxu (Aug 28, 2008)

*279 RAW*

*AT LEAST 10 CHARACTERS, FUCK YOUUUU*


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the raw man


----------



## fxu (Aug 28, 2008)

Only if you're the girl.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm well at least kaze, takeshi, vamp, and nishi got decent pointage out of it. and it sounds like from the end text that there will be some emergencies about to happen so thats good. i dont like happy feely times


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm.. that doesnt sound very enjoyable.  Maybe just friends is good.  I prefer girls anyways, but it was fun while it lasted.  I'll always remember the time we had together.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 28, 2008)

This chapter's Top 3 


*Spoiler*: __ 



3. The female vampire getting Kill Bill as her code name.





*Spoiler*: __ 



2. The panda getting 40 freaking points off screen.





*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Kurono's BACK!




With a special mention going to:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Humanity is now aware of the danger it is in.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

i liked that enormous severed alien head in the second page on top of some house with people walking by it


----------



## Nash (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn, I really loved this chapter. Hell, I don't even need to read the trans. I'm happy with the pretty pictures


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm curious about what when the aliens became visible to the people.  We saw in the oni alien mission that the aliens were disguised as humans and were visible when they changed from human form to alien.  this mission though, it seems many came from under water, but were they always under there?  they probably didnt have a human form, when did they first become visible to people?

also, after thinking.. was the takada alien thing that went into that store at the beginning visible to the people there?  I dont remember.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm curious about what when the aliens became visible to the people.  We saw in the oni alien mission that the aliens were disguised as humans and were visible when they changed from human form to alien.  this mission though, it seems many came from under water, but were they always under there?  they probably didnt have a human form, when did they first become visible to people?
> 
> also, after thinking.. was the takada alien thing that went into that store at the beginning visible to the people there?  I dont remember.



Well, what with humans being the aggressors and all, this could be a case of "They were always there just invisible to normals" who finally decided to declare all out war thanks to Gantz.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

@Nomeru:  Yeah, I think it was visible to people.  Hence, the horrible disguise.   Or maybe it was visible in the anime and not in the manga.  Or vice versa?  ...I'm confused... 

Anyway, do you guys see the look on Hikawa's face on page 7.  He has the same hateful eyes as Nishi.    Hell, even they're Gantz avatars look alike.  

Oh shit I just thought what would happen when Kurono finds out Hikawa killed Akira (if he's dead).


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I think there must be more to it with Akira, it seems odd that he'd just die, seems like a waste to even have him.. yeah, it was there for suprise factor when kurono saw it, but really, they could have done without that.  Kurono shouldnt have those memories of dieing, but it wouldnt be suprising if he learned.  I'm still hoping the other kurono survived somehow, you cant beat 2 kuronos .


----------



## Nash (Aug 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> @Nomeru:  Yeah, I think it was visible to people.  Hence, the horrible disguise.   Or maybe it was visible in the anime and not in the manga.  Or vice versa?  ...I'm confused...
> 
> Anyway, do you guys see the look on Hikawa's face on page 7.  He has the same hateful eyes as Nishi.    Hell, even they're Gantz avatars look alike.



You mean the Rock Lee alien? Tbh, I only remember the anime and he was invisible. 

You noticed it too? They def. have the same eyes. He even placed them together in the corner 
I wonder if Oku plans something with Hikawa and Nishi. 


This page is so awesome pek


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont think nishi and hikawa are friends but they're just both badasses so they stick together, in the corner, wearing business clothes, and glaring at katou

they also got a lot of points, them and kaze are the heart of the team


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

You know, I was just thinking.. with that first picture.. with the giant hole.. Was that really caused by the h-gun?  it seems to be much more powerfull than others at least.  If you look, it seems to have ripped apart the corner of the building.. Is that where katou shot nuri a few times or what?  that's a perfect circle, implying 1 shot.. or at least shots to the same place.. 

I wonder who's gunna clean up Osaka LOL..then again, he other aliens too that weren't beamed away.. they may have been invisable to normal people, but they weren't gone.  For that matter, when did some of them become invisable to people O.O?  The buddah mission for example, those were like decorative statues gone alien, did they get rid of the origonals or did they just become invisable once they moved?  Same with the dino arc, with it being at the museum...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Kuronon IS BACK BIATCHES!!!!!!! THE SECOND COMING FUDGERS!!!!!!!

I laughed when Hoi-Hoi just drops to its back after everyone is stunned that he got 40 pts...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I think there must be more to it with Akira, it seems odd that he'd just die, seems like a waste to even have him.. yeah, it was there for suprise factor when kurono saw it, but really, they could have done without that.  Kurono shouldnt have those memories of dieing, but it wouldnt be suprising if he learned.  I'm still hoping the other kurono survived somehow, you cant beat 2 kuronos .



Yeah, he most likely wouldn't have those memeories, but what if someone tells him?  What if Hikawa tells him himself.  Badassness to unknown levels. 



Nash said:


> You mean the Rock Lee alien? Tbh, I only remember the anime and he was invisible.



Lol, Gantz Abridged



Nash said:


> You noticed it too? They def. have the same eyes. He even placed them together in the corner
> I wonder if Oku plans something with Hikawa and Nishi.
> 
> 
> This page is so awesome pek



Yeah, Vegeta badassness... 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think nishi and hikawa are friends but they're just both badasses so they stick together, in the corner, wearing business clothes, and glaring at katou
> 
> they also got a lot of points, them and kaze are the *heart of the team*



Both the Kurono Lovers and the Katou Lovers beg to differ. 



EDIT: Was just thinking.  Who do you think hates Inaba more right now, us fans, or Inaba himself?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure Inaba hates himself more right now. I just think of him as a loser. He thinks himself as shit.

I was a lil surprised at Kurono being brought back so easily....especially since he didn't frickin die in the Gantz game! I thought you had to be registered in Gantz death database?

I wanted Kurono back but this outcome was too simple for Gantz lol. Katou needs to go ahead and die or something cuz he's a pussy compared to Kei. And the survival rate of this current group makes no sense compared to earlier on.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm wondering at this point what nishi plans to do when he reaches 100 points.  He origonally wanted to go free I believe, but hmm.  I get the feeling after his discussion with izumi about the american team or something, that he's not going to leave.  I wonder what caused this change of heart.  Also, I wanna know where he's living.. Did he go back home after being missing for 6 months?  What about the others from the old team?  We know izumi went free, and nishi was still there.. but there must have been others.  I wonder what happened to them.. did they die or go free.. hmm..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

inaba really looks so much like that tall gay male model from the bird/buddha arcs.... its eerie. i really dont understand why oku let him and old man live, thre must be some kind of a plan involving weak gantz members or something


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure inaba's gunna do something in the future of importance, there has to be a point to him existing.  Kurono likes the old man, so I dont mind him living.  He'll probably get to 100 points and go free heh which is fine by me, he isnt completely useless, though he's not the best.

Did anyone notice how much the number of people fluctuates?  Also, in this last mission, besides the vampires, were there even any new people?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm sure inaba's gunna do something in the future of importance, there has to be a point to him existing.  Kurono likes the old man, so I dont mind him living.  He'll probably get to 100 points and go free heh which is fine by me, he isnt completely useless, though he's not the best.
> 
> Did anyone notice how much the number of people fluctuates?  Also, in this last mission, besides the vampires, were there even any new people?



I think there was, both in Tokyo and Osaka.  Guess they all died 'cept Nerdo.  Guess Reika didn't do such a good job...

Speaking of Reika, does anyone one else think it's wrong that Sakurai got his cherry popped but Reika can't get some nookie from Kurono?  

Seriously, both Tae and Sei tapped that ass practically seconds after meeting him (Sei anyways. ).  On top of that, Kurono tried his all for Kishimoto to like him and she's not even a quarter as awesome as Reika.  Kurono's a man-whore. 

I've finally realized what Reika's missing that these girls have/had...  One syllable first names.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Did kurono even know Sei's name when they started lol?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Shit, I dunno.  In the anime he did.  Anyway, if he didn't that makes it even worse.  He gave it up when he didn't no shit about her.  But Reika can't get any.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, to be fair, he had a girlfriend, and didnt know reika was interested.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

She asked him out on a date...

It's not that he didn't know her feelings, he didn't know the extent of her feelings.  And he didn't care. 

Seeing it from Reika's perspective it's almost as bad as Sasuke rejecting Sakura, except without the gayness.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I do hope something will happen now that kurono knows at least.. and last he remembered, he wasnt with tae, since she lost her memories.. or would he even know that... who knows..


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, but it's almost a given that Tae would approach Kurono sooner or later.  Then Reika would be shunted to the side... Again... 

Only two ways I see Kurono/Reika happening now-

1. Kurono again decides to not deal with Tae for her own protection.  But this time he doesn't agonize over not being with her.  Unlikely. 

2.  There really are two Kuronos one for both Tae and Reika.  Everyone's happy!!!   This actually feels somewhat like a cop-out on Oku-sensei's part...

Oh well, might as well start supporting Reika/Inaba then...  It's canon.  In his mind!


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant see him breaking up with tae, at least not for good, he loves her it seems.  I'm not really a fan of tae, but I'm not really against it either.  Of course, I'm for him and reika, but it seems that wont happen, though he might fuck her sometime, that's possible at least.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 28, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I wanted Kurono back but this outcome was too simple for Gantz lol. Katou needs to go ahead and die or something cuz he's a pussy compared to Kei. And the survival rate of this current group makes no sense compared to earlier on.



Perhaps it was too simple, but seeing as he's the extremely well liked main character and the main protagonist in general, the majority of fans would probably scream their heads off if Kurono was gone for more than an arc. I guess his death was simply to put him temporarily out of commission so Katou (the other main character of this series) gets his development.

And in all honesty, I don't think neither Kurono or Katou would die permanently. The series started with those two and its always been  implied that, aside from family, they both keep each other motivated in surviving , so it only makes sense that they stick around permanently throughout the series 'til the end. 

As for the others currently in the group, I'm becoming more and more convinced that most of them will be the main supporting party, and the some the newcomers are either fodder or will replace some of the other members that had meaningful roles in the long run. I definitely see Old man dying permanently. Reika, Nishi, Cherry, and Takeshi I see living throughout the rest of the series.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I cant see him breaking up with tae, at least not for good, he loves her it seems.  I'm not really a fan of tae, but I'm not really against it either.  Of course, I'm for him and reika, but it seems that wont happen, though he might fuck her sometime, that's possible at least.



Yeah, I think the majority of fans are neutral to Tae.  Like you and me, I think the general consensus is that she may be a boring character in and of herself, but she was one of the main factors for Kurono's growth.  So, in the end I'm at least all right with her.  

Still, when I compare her to Reika... 



Jinchuriki-san said:


> As for the others currently in the group, I'm becoming more and more convinced that most of them will be the main supporting party, and the some the newcomers are either fodder or will replace some of the other members that had meaningful roles in the long run. I definitely see Old man dying permanently. Reika, Nishi, Cherry, and Takeshi I see living throughout the rest of the series.



Funnily enough, I have this little daydream about Takeshi being 15/16 years old and still being in Gantz.  And having to lead his own team.  He'd be awesome.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2008)

When Hoi Hoi gets 100 points he will bring back izumi.

Hahaha


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah, I think the majority of fans are neutral to Tae.  Like you and me, I think the general consensus is that she may be a boring character in and of herself, but she was one of the main factors for Kurono's growth.  So, in the end I'm at least all right with her.
> 
> Still, when I compare her to Reika...



Yeah. I know what you mean.

I like Tae because she changed Kurono for the better...but at times, it's like you said, I find her rather boring.

And yes, Tae has nothing on Reika's assets i.e. looks, boobs, charm, boobs, ass, boobs...

But Reika isn't just about looks...she seems like a capable leader. But then again, she had an excellent example in Kurono so it probably inspired her to be like her crush...


----------



## E (Aug 28, 2008)

i think i'll just drop this here

Link removed


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

*@E:* You are rep sealed. Otherwise I would rep ya'...

EDIT: Just read the trans...

I lol'd at the "No longer a cherry" part...where Reika wonders what Gantz meant by writing that and Cherry starts blushing and saying that it's nothing...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Yeah. I know what you mean.
> 
> I like Tae because she changed Kurono for the better...but at times, it's like you said, I find her rather boring.
> 
> ...



I'm just trying to understand how you forgot about Reika's most important asset-


*Spoiler*: __ 





Saruto said:


> In defense of Reika: Her fat vagina






But your right, the thing I like most about her is that she's not dumb, setting herself apart from 90% of the female cast of Gantz.



E said:


> i think i'll just drop this here
> 
> Link removed



I don't care how long it takes, when your not sealed you'll get your rep from me.  Believe it!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

*@Tayimus:* I didn't forget...believe me...I just chose to not mention it...

By the way, what chapter and page is that from???

_____________​
Link removed

And to make sure...the panel with the guy at the bottom is Katou's little brother right???

Essentially, Katou sacrifices his freedom to revive Kurono...that's what I got...

And it's not like Katou would leave the game just like that...he still wants to revive Kei Kishimoto and (probably) now Ayumi...


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 28, 2008)

I love how Oka made sure to draw the camel toe in.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

They _are_ wearing plug suits which be nature are skin-tight and revealing. 

But not like I am complaining...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

well at least inaba got a major attitude change. he even got emotional finally and cried about how much he is shit. hopefully he'll start trying harder next mission. i still dont get how the hell hoi-hoi is even alive though, when did it get a suit put on?! but its kewl nishi and h.s. are doing so good


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> I love how Oka made sure to draw the camel toe in.



Camel toe is the wave of the future.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay. This is the best chapter in the whole arc. Welcome back Kurono.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 28, 2008)

No longer a cherry, eh?

*nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Sai (Aug 28, 2008)

ok guys, I've a feeling that Katou the bitch is going to fucking die for real this time inorder to let kurono back huh? what do you say? 

everyone was like transferring back to the real world and katou was like the last one? is GANTZ hinting us that this gonna be the final chapter that we can watch katou? ok..this would be lame if katou dies again.

well, i'd like it if kurono is back since he has been pretty much changed and well trained compare to the old days but..hey..gantz just won't let 2 heroes in a game.  either one has to go


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Tayimus:* I didn't forget...believe me...I just chose to not mention it...



Oh.  Just checking. 



stud_muffin22 said:


> By the way, what chapter and page is that from???
> 
> _____________​



Cootie meat

And I just like this pic-





stud_muffin22 said:


> Link removed
> 
> And to make sure...the panel with the guy at the bottom is Katou's little brother right???
> 
> ...



Yes, that is Ayumu.  But he is not dead.  Katou is just weighing reviving Kurono against freeing himself and finally being there for his little brother.



stud_muffin22 said:


> They _are_ wearing plug suits which be nature are skin-tight and revealing.
> 
> But not like I am complaining...



I'll never complain so long as we never get ridiculously overweight people wearing those skin-tight suits.  

And I've been seeing Katou fans giving him credit for being the only one to ask aliens questions about hunting them...  BULLSHIT!!!



Granted, they ignored her and wanted to rape her but still...  

I actually saw a doujin where she did get raped.  Pretty good too, logical and well drawn.  I'm such a pervert. 

@Sai:  I think it was just for dramatic effect.  We saw him be the last person before.  This time it was because my our hopes for Kurono's return rested on Katou.  So Katou's death would have been like Kurono dying all over again.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 28, 2008)

Sai said:


> ok guys, I've a feeling that Katou the bitch is going to fucking die for real this time inorder to let kurono back huh? what do you say?
> 
> everyone was like transferring back to the real world and katou was like the last one? is GANTZ hinting us that this gonna be the final chapter that we can watch katou? ok..this would be lame if katou dies again.
> 
> well, i'd like it if kurono is back since he has been pretty much changed and well trained compare to the old days but..hey..gantz just won't let 2 heroes in a game.  either one has to go



Like I always keep saying, it started with Katou and Kurono. So it'll likely end with them two, whether live or die together imo.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 28, 2008)

> I actually saw a doujin where she did get raped. Pretty good too, logical and well drawn. I'm such a pervert.



I was going to say 'hey I know that one' before realizing that every doujin about Reika involves her getting raped by every man, woman, and alien in Japan.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, really?  I only read one, and I was searching for an true Kurono/Reika story, then I got hit with the raeping.  But like I said, it was pretty good.  Had a shocking ending and everything.


----------



## Nash (Aug 28, 2008)

Do we know how old Reika is?


----------



## Sai (Aug 28, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> When Hoi Hoi gets 100 points he will bring back izumi.
> 
> Hahaha



I'm so second that, friend. Izumi the most hottest looking character in gantz HAR HAR HAR HAR. Just kidding. it was his character that appeal me alot for real


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 28, 2008)

Nash said:


> Do we know how old Reika is?



Wasn't she like 18?  She's near Kurono's age, and he's in high school while messing around with Tae...  and she swallows.  



> Wow, really? I only read one, and I was searching for an true Kurono/Reika story, then I got hit with the raeping. But like I said, it was pretty good. Had a shocking ending and everything.



I've found about three...  one was Reika fantasizing about Kurono as she got raped, one was Reika getting raped, and the last was Reika getting...  raped.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Naw, we don't know but she looks young, 17 or 18.  Younger than Sei who IMO was looked 19 or 20.

@Severnaruto:  I saw the first one, where Reika ties to think about Kurono to get through the experience of being raped.  The ending had my jaw drop.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Naw, we don't know but she looks young, 17 or 18.  Younger than Sei who IMO was looked 19 or 20.



Doesnt the databook give their ages?


----------



## Nash (Aug 28, 2008)

^We don't have a trans of it. Although..the Japanese use numbers like us, right? Don't see any birthdate there.

 Oh wow, I thought Sei looked like, dunno, around 24 or so. I think it's the boobs that makes them look so old. Same goes for Reika.



> I've found about three... one was Reika fantasizing about Kurono as she got raped, one was Reika getting raped, and the last was Reika getting... raped.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Databook?  I've seen mentions of a databook but I haven't seen it.  I'll see about Gantz Otaku...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> @Severnaruto:  I saw the first one, where Reika ties to think about Kurono to get through the experience of being raped.  The ending had my jaw drop.



I totally forgot that I had read a few Gantz hentai doujins...

but when u mentioned that the end was shocking...that's when it came back to be...I vaguely remember reading it and feeling slightly disturbed at the end...

Admittedly, I don't remember what happened and why it was so shocking. I just remember the raping and the shock...

Also...some of the artwork of the hentai doujins are really well done and surprisingly similar...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I totally forgot that I had read a few Gantz hentai doujins...
> 
> but when u mentioned that the end was shocking...that's when it came back to be...I vaguely remember reading it and feeling slightly disturbed at the end...
> 
> ...



Well, the reason I found it shocking was-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reika was impregnated by the rape and becomes an alien.  And the Gantz Team is sent after the "Reika Alien".  The last part is her in the shower with a HUGE stomach about to give birth, and her seeming to enjoy it.  




I nearly fainted.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 28, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Well, the reason I found it shocking was-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I remember that. Most rape fantasies seem to end with the woman actually liking the act of violence. 

It was disgusting, and pretty much turned me off hentai forever.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2008)

By that time she had already become an alien.  She was basically a different person by then.  Couple that with the fact she used imagery of Kurono to handle the mental trauma of being raped. I found it to be pretty smart.

Whoa, too many Lifetime movies...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Pffty, Reika could never be raped, even if she wasnt wearing her suit, she owns too much.

I'd put reika at 18-19, sei I thought seemed maybe 22-24 or something.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Pffty, Reika could never be raped, even if she wasnt wearing her suit, she owns too much.
> 
> I'd put reika at 18-19, sei I thought seemed maybe 22-24 or something.



Speaking of ages, Katou said to Anzu that he might be 16/17.  WTF?  Didn't he and Kurono come to Gantz when they were 15?  And was Katou dead for like 6 months?  That leaves IMO about 9 months in story time.  How'd Katou jump from 15 to possibly 17?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont actually remember any ages being known.. katou probably doesnt know how old to say he is since he was dead for a while..
I hope they take care of some loop holes.. what had katou's brother been doing that 6 months, what about nishi, did he go home after being missing for all that time?  Not huge things, but still kinda important.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

> what had katou's brother been doing that 6 months



From what I read, it seemed like Katou was just thought to be missing, or that everyone thought he had run away, abandoning his little bro.  I think their meeting was something like Katou saying, 'I'll never leave you alone again.'


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, but what Nomeru's asking how did Ayumu survive those 6 months?  Is he in a foster home?  Did he go back to his abusive aunt?  Is he out on the streets?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Huh, I thought he went back to the abusive aunt, and Katou pretty much pulled him out of that hellhole, Harry Potter-style. 

I was rereading this chapter (lol I kno) and I noticed that the Host Samurai had 58 points total, after getting 42 this time...  where the fuck did those other points come from?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

no, that's 58 points left, or supposed to be.. 100-42=58..


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> no, that's 58 points left, or supposed to be.. 100-42=58..




Wow, that completely just slipped my mind.  Total fail.  

Yeah, how some portraits had '50 pts total' while other has 'till completion' just completely threw me off.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Heh, no problem, we all make simple mistakes once in a while.. It seems like other people have always noticed things before me, I can never remember all the details, annoys me sometimes lol I make myself look like an idiot..

maybe not so much with gantz though.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

oh my god

oh my fucking god.

just oh my , god.


........... i'm lost for words. well, not really lost for word. 


ok. NO.1. hoi hoi. looks like someone has been paying attention to my posts. ;p (will get back to this point later, i came)

no2. kei. oh my fucking god.

Kei + Hoi Hoi in one chap? = best day of life.

lol 40 points, hoi hoi was only 2 behind host, and host killed nuri.... lol you do the math.

fuking told you all hoi hoi was alive and kicking ass


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I want some hoi hoi flashback, where it shows hoi hoi owning the aliens while invisable


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I want some hoi hoi flashback, where it shows hoi hoi owning the aliens while invisable



Nomeru

rember when I said Hoi Hoi was alive and fighting Nuri level aliens....

now its Kanon. host killed nuri for 42 points. 40 for nuri +2 for being cool with a sword.

hoi hoi gots 40 points, means he took out a nuri level badass.

damn, i allways knew i'd be justifed in my obsessive fanimilism.

1-0 me


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

zaphood said:


> Nomeru
> 
> rember when I said Hoi Hoi was alive and fighting Nuri level aliens....
> 
> ...


Actually, Host likely got the 42 points from killing those sword aliens.

21 points a piece.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

That sounds reasonable to me, though they should been higher I think heh.

I wanna see HS in a suit <.<... can you get better than that?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Actually, Host likely got the 42 points from killing those sword aliens.
> 
> 21 points a piece.



no he got 40 points for kill stealing nuri death blow. and 1 a piece for the other guys.

I care about it more so i win.



Nomeru said:


> I wanna see HS in a suit <.<... can you get better than that?



yes you can...... re read the chapter plz.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

zaphood said:


> no he got 40 points for kill stealing nuri death blow. and 1 a piece for the other guys.
> 
> I care about it more so i win.


Nuri was still alive after HS cut him... Hence why Katou got the 100 points


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont think gantz really splits points, you do the finishing blow, you get the points.. though it is hard to say with the oni boss kill, who got the kill there.. izumi or kurono..


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Nuri was still alive after HS cut him... Hence why Katou got the 100 points



explain how hoi hoi got 40 points then. your logic fails in the face of fanimalism.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

zaphood said:


> explain how hoi hoi got 40 points then. your logic fails in the face of fanimalism.


He killed a shitload of fodder?

Comic relief?

No one cares?


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> He killed a shitload of fodder?
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> *No one cares?*



haha


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

there were tons of those aliens all around, hoi hoi could have been invisible, killing off fodder... that sounds reasonable, he is a bear in a super suit, he can kill pleanty of them lol.  I was kinda annoyed how they didnt show any hoi hoi this mission...


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

zaphood said:


> haha



Sorry, HoiHoitards care.

I forgot about tards D:


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

sin, does that include me?


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> sin, does that include me?


I'm just pointing out the over-the-top HoiHoi tarding, he's a cute comic relief addition, but going around stating that he kills Nuri-level aliens and making shit up about HS = no good.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sorry, HoiHoitards care.
> 
> I forgot about tards D:



your time of the month? can I recommend cranberry juice instead of the internet. or failing that just relax....


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

zaphood said:


> your time of the month? can I recommend cranberry juice instead of the internet. or failing that just relax....


I'm a guy, sorry D:

2/10 on the troll meter. Could have tried harder.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I like hoi hoi, but I'd have to agree that he just killed some fodder probably.  I consider you both my friends though so I dont wanna take sides here lol.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I like hoi hoi, but I'd have to agree that he just killed some fodder probably.  I consider you both my friends though so I dont wanna take sides here lol.


Sides?

Lol drama. No one's fighting here. At least, I didn't think so =/


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm a guy, sorry D:
> 
> 2/10 on the troll meter. Could have tried harder.



We talking classic "billy goat" Trolls?  Cause you know those guys like to aim low...

Kurono's back-now we can get back to business...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I really hope the other kurono's still alive.. 2 kuronos, now, wouldnt that be ownage?  I wonder if the suit would work for both of them since they're the same person..


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

Penance said:


> We talking classic "billy goat" Trolls?  Cause you know those guys like to aim low...
> 
> Kurono's back-now we can get back to business...


Yeah, with Kurono back now, the filler team can finally end 

It's time for Kurono to take charge.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Was thinking.. people been saying it's possible more 100 point aliens, multiple aliens in the same mission which is fine, possible, but.. I know there's no point in an alien being more than 100 points, what's to say there wouldnt be a stronger alien though?  He wouldnt be any more points because that would be pointless, but he could be stronger..


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe we'll get more Gantz options, too-or if you get, say, 300 points, you can choose up to three different options...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope they start getting weapons.. of course, it'll be at least half a year (our time) before they've completed another mission, well... longer than that, since that's only 13 chapters.. by that time, we'll be lucky to be getting called back to the room..


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome chapter, hurray for Kurono! I wonder how he'll react to being brought back alive though.


----------



## Batman (Aug 29, 2008)

So did Cherry get raped by one of those monsters or something? I don't understand teh Gantz logics.


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes I can't remember any situation where he popped his cherry :S


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 29, 2008)

I smell a doujin... XD I wonder if they'll do a focus on Hoi Hoi pwning during the next missioni =P


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK.. Long haired dude died ? Again ? Fuck that shit... I love gantz but this constant dying and revival shit started to piss me off. What was his name btw ?

ohh he is alive.. thank god for PNJ. He is my favorite dude. 

and nice, Kuruno kun is back... He had been gone for a year now hadn't he ?

btw I don't remember when did panda fight ?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Wut the hell?! Gantz is suspended on OM.com, guess that's why i don't understand shit bout what people are talking about =X

Where can i get DD's for chapter 278 and up?


----------



## Somnus (Aug 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wut the hell?! Gantz is suspended on OM.com, guess that's why i don't understand shit bout what people are talking about =X
> 
> Where can i get DD's for chapter 278 and up?



"Sadame" - Tenchu 3's Theme


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Aug 29, 2008)

that one was pretty good but man, its so long between chapters i cant remember anything, but how come oka hachirou (guy who completed gantz multiple times) wasn't mentioned or did i miss something? 

as far as chapter 278 all i could find was the spanish version of Gantz


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




FUCK YESSSSSSSSSS HE'S BACK!!!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

Kurono is back...


...just to be killed by HS again


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

FUCK YOU. 

He wont die.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.. Long haired dude died ? Again ? Fuck that shit... I love gantz but this constant dying and revival shit started to piss me off. What was his name btw ?
> 
> ohh he is alive.. thank god for PNJ. He is my favorite dude.
> 
> ...



Long haired dude?  Izumi?  Izumi died.. I dont know who else you mean.. host samurai maybe?

Hoi Hoi fought but didnt show us, same with nishi since it only showed him attacking nuri where he failed but he has 75 points.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> FUCK YOU.
> 
> He wont die.


Of course he won't.

But hell, i doubt he could do anything against Nuri. And they're probably gonna fight more 100pointers now.
If Kurono will take on a 100pointer by himself, without a suit... 


Nomeru said:


> Long haired dude?  Izumi?  Izumi died.. I dont know who else you mean.. host samurai maybe?
> 
> Hoi Hoi fought but didnt show us, same with nishi since it only showed him attacking nuri where he failed but he has 75 points.



He probably means Sakata


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

YOUR A HEATHEN


----------



## Biolink (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank God Kurono is back.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, thank god.. what did god do here?  god let kurono die the first time in the train station, and again by hs..


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Thank God Kurono is back.


So am I, he's my fav.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

Kurono >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hoi Hoi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Katou


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Hahaha, it's going to be hilarious if Host Samurai chops him up just as Kurono materializes.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, but that would piss me off at the same time.. I do want to see HS's reaction, since they went through all the trouble of killing him, and there he is alive again.  HS hasnt attacked the other guys from tokyo again, at least.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Kurono's going to have to be reminded about HS killing his brother (Actually, I don't think the Gantzers were there for that, so they may not know.  Maybe that's where two Kuronos can come into play-one to play the game, and another as the revenge-seeking antagonist...)...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Even if the gantzers were therer for that, they might not even know kurono has a brother, though they do look kinda similar, aside from the hair I guess.  By 2 kuronos do you mean 2 Kei Kuronos, or Kei and Akira?


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, Gantz probably plans to just copy the 'ultimate' Gantzer over and over to fight the aliens.  This is all just a selection process, and it looks like Kurono got another chance.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Even if the gantzers were therer for that, they might not even know kurono has a brother, though they do look kinda similar, aside from the hair I guess.  By 2 kuronos do you mean 2 Kei Kuronos, or Kei and Akira?



Actually...either one-but 2 Kei Kuronos.

I actually hope that somehow, Akira comes back-he was only in two (technically three ) chapters!  I don't know how it'd be done, though...


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Penance said:


> Actually...either one-but 2 Kei Kuronos.
> 
> I actually hope that somehow, Akira comes back-he was only in two (technically three ) chapters!  I don't know how it'd be done, though...



I agree that Akira should come back somehow, or rather.. shouldnt have been killed like that because I dont see how he can come back, it seems like he could have done so much more, shouldnt have killed him there.. HS could killed kurono without that lol.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 29, 2008)

Batman said:


> So did Cherry get raped by one of those monsters or something? I don't understand teh Gantz logics.



That whore Kuwabara probably raped him.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Lastier said:


> That whore Kuwabara probably raped him.



LOL, that's disturbing, but somehow, that wouldnt suprise me at all.

I bet it's that girl, but I'm suprised they didnt show it..


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Kurono sees HS*
*HS gives him a nasty look*
*Kurono flashes behind HS and shoots his head off*
"This is my house, bitch"

Sadly, HS comes back, but Kurono gets his point across


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont think there will be any fighting, but there will be some kind of confrontation, and they'll probably tell host samurai not to talk about gantz since his head'll explode.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuck, Nishi better not die during the next mission 
Kurono being back brings the team's morale back up so they won't go sightseeing again  Kurono will also kick huge amounts of ass while thinking about his fugly loli.

Next mission Inaba might finally do something.
... who am i kidding?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I think something'll happen to inaba between the missions.. maybe inaba becomes a vampire?

 I just had a thought... a hoi hoi vampire... a vampire bear in a fucking super suit..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, I really like my idea of an Inaba Vampire, he might grow some balls then


----------



## Nash (Aug 29, 2008)

Only cool people can be turned into a vampire. Chances of Inaba becoming a vamp = 0% 

Kill Bill was an exception. She has tits.

Next vamp will be Nishi


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 29, 2008)

I already forgot about that Inaba guy until this weeks chapter. I though that was Oka when I first saw the spoiler pics.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Inaba fails, but Oku made him like that for a reason, and he will probably become usefull at some point, and becoming a vampire would make him stronger and raise his confidence.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 29, 2008)

Inaba has potential to become a useful cheerleader.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Am I the only one who sees Inaba's potential?


----------



## Nash (Aug 29, 2008)

The thing with Inaba is...he's actually strong enough. He doesn't need to become a vampire to be useful. He does have potential but...he hasn't used it for how many mission now? I do think Oku's something planned for him. Otherwise he'd be dead by now. :I


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Inaba was kinda strong by izumi's side on the tae mission I believe, he was probably pritty good on the mission before that too.

I didnt mean that he actually would become a vampire, I doubt it, but I wouldnt mind if he did.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 29, 2008)

oh yeah that will be weird, how will kurono and vamp dude react to each other

i just hope we can get nishi's infos on gantz soon


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Kurono probably doesnt remember the vamp guy, aside from maybe seeing him at the end of a mission before or soemthing.he shouldnt remember anything after he left gantz before.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

Inaba pwned Kurono once


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

You know I dont see why most of them dont use the other frequencies to be invisable more often. Nishi uses it every time, hoi hoi seems to use it, but that's about it.  It needs to be used more , it's quite effective most of the time.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know... It didn't work too well against the Tanaka alien. Then again it was Nishi's own fault he stepped on the birdie.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not perfect, but it doesnt hurt anything using it.. especially this last mission, since everyone could see them.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> It's not perfect, but it doesnt hurt anything using it.. especially this last mission, since everyone could see them.



He can't be over powered, he wont be able to reach into aliens minds and end them.

he needs sever drawbacks to his pwers.

*looks around for sin* I really like his posts b4 tbh.

Kei will over shadow all tbh. being able to reach out with ones mind will not compare to kei taking charge again... 

host vs Kei..... god I love Gnatz. the two working together once host rea;lises that kei's bro was one of his kin..... 

maybe we'll get a flashback.....


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Zaphood, someone negged me for my avatar..


----------



## zaphood (Aug 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Zaphood, someone negged me for my avatar..



you joking? well, tbh that ava could be quite insulting to someone who had a family member or someone related that was aflicted by autism..... i'd keep all talk of and threads concerning in the BH MAF fc m8.

i've been watching your subs btw.... nice


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 29, 2008)

host vampire killed the biggest 3 characters of the story so far, he is that badass a friend. and nishi is calm cool collected, and in charge. kaze is a bear of a man. and katou has a heart of gold. and then there's kurono and the others.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, I have thought about a new avy, but I dont have anything yet.

HS killed the *3* biggest characters?  He killed Kurono.. was it him who killed Izumi?  who else?


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2008)

Who else did he kill?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe he meant Akira?  While he is Kei's brother, I dont consider him to be a main character.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 30, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Inaba pwned Kurono once



LOL yeah right how many dudes Inaba got in his side that time? And what happend to his suit before he punches Kurono? Kurono can pwned Inaba using his points only!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Long haired dude?  Izumi?  Izumi died.. I dont know who else you mean.. host samurai maybe?
> 
> Hoi Hoi fought but didnt show us, same with nishi since it only showed him attacking nuri where he failed but he has 75 points.



nope I am talking about the guy who just revived Kei-chan. I think his name is katou. 

Btw wouldn't Hs be extremely strong If he wore the gantz suit ? 

Aslong as Muscle rider and the kid stay alive its all good.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 30, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> LOL yeah right how many dudes Inaba got in his side that time? And what happend to his suit before he punches Kurono? Kurono can pwned Inaba using his points only!!!



I was fucking joking.

No jokes with Kurono, i guess.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

Host Samurai would be great with a suit though I do have to wonder, do the suits have a strength limit?  we know they make you much stronger than you are, but say if you take kaze and kurono, both strong, but there's no comparison without suits, but if they're both in the suits, is their strength equil, or does it like multiply their strength?


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Host Samurai would be great with a suit though I do have to wonder, do the suits have a strength limit?  we know they make you much stronger than you are, but say if you take kaze and kurono, both strong, but there's no comparison without suits, but if they're both in the suits, is their strength equil, or does it like multiply their strength?



I believe that it actually increases upon their base strength, as I noticed that Kaze has shown more strength during his fight against Nuri. The suit may have given him a boost on top of his impressive physical power.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

I like that theory as well.  Host Samurai seems to have something the others dont have though, and that's his agility, he can move much faster, and I havnt really seen the anyone else do that.  At least, that's the impression I get when he moves.


----------



## meatjun (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe I missed something but why are some people talking about 2 Kuronos?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

Because there was a theory that kurono had survived, and now he was just revived, but if the other kurono survived, then therre would be 2 kuronos.


----------



## meatjun (Aug 30, 2008)

ah... thanks. BTW cool avatar


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Host Samurai would be great with a suit though I do have to wonder, do the suits have a strength limit?  we know they make you much stronger than you are, but say if you take kaze and kurono, both strong, but there's no comparison without suits, but if they're both in the suits, is their strength equil, or does it like multiply their strength?



I understand what you are saying, but like Ashiya I thought that the suit multiplies your base strength. Although I maybe wrong, since it is logical that the suit should have its limits. Atleast when it comes to absorption it does have limits.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, even with it's limits, hs has some strength, but his main strength is his agility, not brute force, if he was in his suit, he'd have everything .


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I was fucking joking.
> 
> No jokes with Kurono, i guess.


Kurono is god around here, "jokes" about him will only lead to problems.

But, can you blame them? After putting up with Katou-shit for a long, long arc, with the only redeeming character being HS (of Phase 2, anyways, Kaze is Phase 1), Kurono is like the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

And that tunnle has ended!  Man.. gotta wait like 8-9 more days for more spoilers


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

I ask, does it get any better than this?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

oi, nishi.. he's not even looking at kurono, he seemed to respect kurono early on, even though he was new and didnt know anything.. he respected him, now he wont look at him.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Because there was a theory that kurono had survived, and now he was just revived, but if the other kurono survived, then therre would be 2 kuronos.



That would be a great twist. 2 Kuronos would be teh awesome.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

I know right, that would be great, especially if they were both in the missions... I mean, 2 Kuronos fighting.. you wouldnt need anyone else even, just Kurono.. and Kurono


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 30, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> That would be a great twist. 2 Kuronos would be teh awesome.



Reika's favorite wet dream.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the best twist would be if the newly revived Kurono is from the first time he died, with his old shithead personality. It would be even more awesome if the other Kurono suvived and they then met up. "Woah, did i really use to be like that? What a jerk!"


----------



## Penance (Aug 30, 2008)

It probably wouldn't work out that way, since revived Kurono was wearing his suit...


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 30, 2008)

Penance said:


> It probably wouldn't work out that way, since revived Kurono was wearing his suit...



I can always dream.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 30, 2008)

I just thought, if there really was two Kuronos, would the Gantz Kurono still be penalized for letting stuff slip to the Free Kurono?

If not, that would be a way for Information about Gantz to be released to the public so they'd be more aware of what's out there.  Que the X-Files theme.

By the way, how is it possible Gantz knows Sakurai lost his virginity but didn't know Nishi made a freaking website about the missions!?


----------



## meatjun (Aug 30, 2008)

What if there was one kuruno wearing a suit and another who was accidently infected by vampire blood (when he was fighting them). Now that would be awesome!


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone think about the 'happiness comes in short bursts in the next arc'?


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2008)

The reason why Vampire score higher than HoHo because he didnt wear the suit.

So, basically, Hoihoi killed more alien than Vampire..

Am I right? Am i right?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> The reason why Vampire score higher than HoHo because he didnt wear the suit.
> 
> So, basically, Hoihoi killed more alien than Vampire..
> 
> Am I right? Am i right?


Considering HS only killed about 3 things, and was actively seeking NOT to kill the monsters, yeah, HoiHoi probably killed more


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 31, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> By the way, how is it possible Gantz knows Sakurai lost his virginity but didn't know Nishi made a freaking website about the missions!?




Funny thing about Gantz saying Sakurai lost his virginity. It made me remember when Sakurai was sucking the teacher's dick in the boys bathroom.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 31, 2008)

You just _had_ to remind me of that.  When I first saw Sakurai I thought he was the new main character.  Then when he got forced into sucking off those dudes I was like, "Oh, HELL NAW!!! "

Then the teacher comes and I think Cherry's saved -- No, the teach joins in on the gangbang.   That whole scene just got to me.  I'm glad they died, the fuckers.


----------



## meatjun (Aug 31, 2008)

I was re-reading gantz from the beginning and now I know how Hoi Hoi got 40 points.


He gives gantz some animal love


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You just _had_ to remind me of that.  When I first saw Sakurai I thought he was the new main character.  Then when he got forced into sucking off those dudes I was like, "Oh, HELL NAW!!! "
> 
> Then the teacher comes and I think Cherry's saved -- No, the teach joins in on the gangbang.   That whole scene just got to me.  I'm glad they died, the fuckers.


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You just _had_ to remind me of that.  When I first saw Sakurai I thought he was the new main character.  Then when he got forced into sucking off those dudes I was like, "Oh, HELL NAW!!! "
> 
> Then the teacher comes and I think Cherry's saved -- No, the teach joins in on the gangbang.   That whole scene just got to me.  I'm glad they died, the fuckers.



WHAT?
How come I don't remember that?
Wait, I don't even want to, I'll gladly pass on that


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> You just _had_ to remind me of that.  When I first saw Sakurai I thought he was the new main character.  Then when he got forced into sucking off those dudes I was like, "Oh, HELL NAW!!! "
> 
> Then the teacher comes and I think Cherry's saved -- No, the teach joins in on the gangbang.   That whole scene just got to me.  I'm glad they died, the fuckers.



.....


Which chapters was that again?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

And Zaru strikes


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kurono is god around here, "jokes" about him will only lead to problems.
> 
> But, can you blame them? After putting up with Katou-shit for a long, long arc, with the only redeeming character being HS (of Phase 2, anyways, Kaze is Phase 1), Kurono is like the light at the end of the tunnel.



Yeah, i guess you're right 

I didn't mind Katou really though. I did miss scenes like this and this. Though i definately did not miss that crying about Tae.

Damn, Sakata was awesome though


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 31, 2008)

Sakata memorial post 
this


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2008)

isnt that Sakurai lost his virginity to his new girlfriends?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Nash (Aug 31, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sakata memorial post
> Another one of his evil schemes



Awesomeness pek


----------



## Emery (Aug 31, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Sakata memorial post
> Another one of his evil schemes



I lol'd when he said "Your mouth is full...".

Reminds me of the time that Sakurai sucked off a teacher in a bathroom.  I really would have lol'd if Sakata said "...of salt and protien" after the first line.

*sigh*


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been rereading the Oni Arc, and I gotta say, Kaze is way more of a powerhouse than I thought.

Essentially, Phase One had: Sakata, Kaze, Izumi and Kurono as the big powerhouses (Sakata mainly because his powers are much mroe advanced than Sakurai's)

Phase Two has: Katou (Sadly -_-), Kaze, HS (replaces Izumi), Nishi AND Kurono. Kill Bill doesn't seem all that strong to me, but she's alright.

Which means, we should be seeing the strongest aliens yet soon


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 31, 2008)

Kurono...

without a suit...

...against a 100pointer.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 31, 2008)

So Kurono is back. Things will get more from now on. Anyway, I hope he has his GANTZ memory.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 31, 2008)

HS is so gonna wear a suit, I'm already imagining it for him 

And his speed would increase tenfold.

This is what I made  :


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> HS is so gonna wear a suit, I'm already imagining it for him
> 
> And his speed would increase tenfold.
> 
> This is what I made  :




*Spoiler*: _Prophecy_ 



Oh, man...I can already picture Nash's reaction to this...

"OH FUUUUUUCCCCKKKK!!! I came.   I need to change my panties.  Can I use this as my sig?"

I'm telling you, she'll say something along these lines.


----------



## Nash (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahaha..you're too late. She showed me that pic hoursss ago xD

But yeah, that was pretty much my reaction. Seems I'm becoming predictable, eh?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, it's just your reactions to Hikawa that are predictable.  But that can be said for any of us.  Come on, when it comes to Reika, you know what's gonna happen to me.  

Jeez, how many times a week do I bring up Reika...?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

When did we learn his name was Hikawa?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Truthfully?  I dunno, I must've missed it.  However, Gantz Otaku gives that as his name.  That site has some pretty accurate information so I'm trusting it until proven wrong.  As for how I found out about GO? 

Blame Nash.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, if I remember right, there are data books.. I want one scanned/translated lol.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Pfft, you and me both.

Lotta things I want where Gantz is concerned.  New anime, new video game, Katou dead, Kurono/Reika fornication, but that's just me.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

I want a new anime, but not right now, it'd just run into the manga again and end before the manga finishes.. I'm betting they'll wait until it's almost done or until it's done before doing anything with gantz again as far as an anime goe.  I really dont know what they were thinking before making the first one..


----------



## Emery (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I want a new anime, but not right now, it'd just run into the manga again and end before the manga finishes.. I'm betting they'll wait until it's almost done or until it's done before doing anything with gantz again as far as an anime goe.  I really dont know what they were thinking before making the first one..



They're not going to make another Gantz anime.  I garuntee it.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind OVAs.  And they'd have to have the same voice actors.   And I'd like the animation quality to be a little more consistent.  At times in the anime it seemed there wasn't any details on the Gantzuits, just a solid black outfit.  I dunno if this annoyed anyone else...

The best episodes in terms of quality have to be the 1 or 2 where the animation style completely changed.  I was like, "Holy Shit! WTF!?"  It was when Kurono was fighting the two giants statue while everyone else was like .


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Enery, you cant guarantee it, dont be a prick.  I would like to hear why you say that though.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 1, 2008)

Wait when did Kurono rejoin and die?  This series has so many various issues that I don't remember what I read, I just know what chapter I read before


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Fuck yes Kurono!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Wait when did Kurono rejoin and die?  This series has so many various issues that I don't remember what I read, I just know what chapter I read before


He got killed by HS and his gang at the same time Izumi did. Right before the Nuri mission.

Though he recovered his memories half way through and managed to take out almost every one of HS's grunts.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought the only vampires were HS and kill bill..?  am I wrong?  though kill bill is pritty much a grunt..


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I thought the only vampires were HS and kill bill..?  am I wrong?  though kill bill is pritty much a grunt..


Well all those guys turned to dust when Kurono used his lamp-of-doom, so yeah, they were all vampires.

Kurono almost got Kill Bill too, but HS interfered.


----------



## Nash (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> When did we learn his name was Hikawa?





Tayimus said:


> Truthfully?  I dunno, I must've missed it.  However, Gantz Otaku gives that as his name.  That site has some pretty accurate information so I'm trusting it until proven wrong.  As for how I found out about GO?
> 
> Blame Nash.



Wellll, Gantz Otaku is a French site, and yeah, the Gantz Manual's already available in France. And they apparently have it from there. I've been trying to get the Manual but it's always sold out


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I thought the only vampires were HS and kill bill..?  am I wrong?  though kill bill is pritty much a grunt..




*Spoiler*: __ 







Apparently, those who worked with HS and Kill Bill were vampires as well.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

Uh, right, but I thought that those who went with HS uh.. all died.  I didnt mean that they werent vampires :?


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 1, 2008)

HS wearing a suit is considered cheating, therefore Gantz won't let him wear one. He'd need to invent 200 pointers otherwise.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

What would hs do with 200 points?  LOL if he uh.. revives Izumi.  He sees that Izumi was strong and can help him now, so he revives him.. or maybe Nishi will.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't see Hikawa reviving anyone but Chiaki, and even that is stretching it. 

Guys, check out the new spoiler in my sig.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

nice... 

I doubt he will, I would prefer hoi hoi reviving izumi, but I think it would be somewhat ironic if hs really did bring him back, after killing him.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 1, 2008)

For some odd reason, I can see Hoi Hoi reviving Izumi.  I actually find it more possible than anyone except maybe Nishi doing it.  I just see Hoi Hoi poking Gantz with his paw or nose and picking Choice 3.  Then the screen with all the people in Gantz's memory comes up and Hoi Hoi touches Izumi's face.

The whole chapter would be awesome.  I can imagine everyone's face.  

Post 999.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice Tayimus

I can see nishi reviving izumi, but at the same time I can see nishi getting a stronger weapon, or leaving.  He could do any of these things and it wouldnt suprise me.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 2, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> very nice Tayimus
> 
> I can see nishi reviving izumi, but at the same time I can see nishi getting a stronger weapon, or leaving.  He could do any of these things and it wouldnt suprise me.



I believe that Nishi would choose a stronger weapon instead since he's such a gantz gamer, whilst the part of Izumi being revived would be dealt with by Hoi Hoi.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Kurono/Kaze might revive Izumi. After all, Kaze can't leave the game unless Takeshi can leave at the same time. Kurono, I think will have learned his lesson about #1. I think he will, if anything, reason that getting Izumi back would be more useful than a stronger weapon, and he's still too broken up to choose between Kishimoto/Sex Girl.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

I doubt we'll ever see kishimoto, and I dont think we should.  I didnt really have any problems with her, but she's still alive, that copy was the one in the wrong, it died, and her life's good.. well, more or less, she had some problems before she went to gantz.  Katou's also moved on/may not have ever had feelings in the first place.

I dont see nishi leaving anymore, but back before he died, that seemed like it was his intention, especially by his dieing scene..


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe Nishi wanted to leave because he was surrounded by shit players. You had:
Kurono who kept making mistakes and Katou trying to be Mr.Niceguy along with a bunch of fodder.

Now you have The Vampire, Muscle Rider, Karate Kid, The Psychic, Kurono, Oldman, Bitchmade, Hoi-Hoi, Reika, and Mr.Niceguy


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kurono/Kaze might revive Izumi. After all, Kaze can't leave the game unless Takeshi can leave at the same time. Kurono, I think will have learned his lesson about #1. I think he will, if anything, reason that getting Izumi back would be more useful than a stronger weapon, and he's still too broken up to choose between Kishimoto/Sex Girl.



I don't think Kaze and Takeshi can leave.  If they do, they'll lose their memories of each other.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 2, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I don't think Kaze and Takeshi can leave.  If they do, they'll lose their memories of each other.



You've raised a good point. Which makes me wonder if either one has to make a sacrifice there.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kurono/Kaze might revive Izumi. After all, Kaze can't leave the game unless Takeshi can leave at the same time. Kurono, I think will have learned his lesson about #1. I think he will, if anything, reason that getting Izumi back would be more useful than a stronger weapon, and he's still too broken up to choose between Kishimoto/Sex Girl.



You are worng about Kaze leaving Gantz even if the kid gets 100 points and Kaze too they can't choose number 1 because if that happends he will forget the kid just like Kurono forgot Tae and nobody will care for Takeshi ever again...


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know, this makes me beg the question- WTF was up with Kurono's memory after he left Gantz?  I mean, was all his memories since he started in Gantz erased or was it just the memories concerning Gantz itself?  

When Kurono freed himself I thought he was fucked because while a Gantzer he'd started a whole new class and schedule.  He had new friends (sorta) and the ones he knew were killed by the Chibi Alien.  Yet when he returns to school he recalls his friends, his class, his schedule, everything.  Everything except Tae...  What the hell really happened?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm gunna call it mindfuck by gantz.  Tae was also closer to him, and could be linked somewhat to his gantz memories.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> You are worng about Kaze leaving Gantz even if the kid gets 100 points and Kaze too they can't choose number 1 because if that happends he will forget the kid just like Kurono forgot Tae and nobody will care for Takeshi ever again...


Touche.

Then hopefully he will be the one to revive Izumi.

I want Izumi back


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe ... uh.. Kaze will have takeshi go free, then search for him?  Problem is he has no idea where Takeshi lived.


----------



## Shibo (Sep 2, 2008)

wow  I only just read the latest 2 chapters ( I know, I suck )
so exciting


----------



## serger989 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I believe that Nishi would choose a stronger weapon instead since he's such a gantz gamer, whilst the part of Izumi being revived would be dealt with by Hoi Hoi.



He's been aiming to get 100 points to go free though. Regardless of him changing it seems his personality and goal remain the same. I hope after this, we will get some information out of him since he knew about the other teams before anyone else and actually knows enough about it to answer needed questions. Even though he can't answer the most obvious difficult ones, like "what is Gantz" or "why are we here?".


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

Nishi certainly knows something, I expect him at this point to get a stronger weapon, but who really knows.  Did anyone else notice that Katou didnt get to keep his H-gun?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

they removed it and berserk because the licensor told them to XD, about as simple as that, they want to make some money on these which is fine by me.


----------



## Nash (Sep 2, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> blah blah



*stalks*

*rapes*

*leaves*


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 2, 2008)

You could also try spectrum nexus for online reading. It doesnt have that big a library, but last i checked, it still had Gantz.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 2, 2008)

oh... thanks for the suggestions... specially the last one...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have a reason you like reading online?  I personally cant stand it at all, to the point I wouldnt read gantz if I had to read it online only, I couldnt stand it.  just so inconvenient...


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 2, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Nishi certainly knows something, I expect him at this point to get a stronger weapon, but who really knows.  Did anyone else notice that Katou didnt get to keep his H-gun?



Ah...the H-Gun. Powerful stuff.  It could have been really useful for their next mission xD


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

I know, and with most people from osaka dead, aside from kuwabara, no one will have one.. I do hope they take the motorcycle thing again, whatever it's called.  I wanna see them using that computer too.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Do you have a reason you like reading online?  I personally cant stand it at all, to the point I wouldnt read gantz if I had to read it online only, I couldnt stand it.  just so inconvenient...



I own what is actually available and have the rest downloaded, but yeah, I don't really like reading online... However, if it is the only way, I'd do it simply because it's the only way, then wait patiently for them to come out.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoi-Hoi bitches! HOI-HOI! ...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoi Hoi indeed.. grr, stil another week before a new chapter..


----------



## Nash (Sep 3, 2008)

We'll get spoilers on Sunday. Not that bad :3


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

I suppose, spoilers are always good


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 4, 2008)

Tae was a Gantz memory, she was a mission objective.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

huh?  ok.. yeah.. what about it?

I assume, mystictrunks, that you're replying to a post?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2008)

its a good thing katou couldnt keep the super weapon... that would have cheapened the whole need to get 100 points for it

and it would seem that nishi is a lot like izumi, he likes being in gantz, after all he shot a cat because he needed to feel a rush in one of the early chapters. i can't see him wasting the 100 pts on a revival or exit, specially since he wouldnt want to lose his memories i dont think. he seems very brain oriented. and plus he seemed to enjoy finding and using the big gun during the last mission when he was invisible. (p.s. that was one the most amazing manga panels ever when nishi showed up wtih that big gun after vaporizing nurari, wearing a suit and tie and being a 12 yr old lol)


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

That's true, but I'm sure that when we started, he wanted to be free, when he died he was saying only 10 more points to be free IIRC, which implies that at the time he wanted to be free.. maybe it changed after he was revived.. who knows.  Also, I think nishi's 13-14, it's possible for him to be 12, but heh, I think older.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2008)

well maybe thats the reason he put that stuff onto the interwebs, so that he could find it again after becoming free


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 4, 2008)

I remember Nishi crying out for his mother when he was dying.  

At this point though, getting out is pointless--the violence is spilling over out of the zones and into the 'real' world, the casualties are increasing, and you're never really free from the black ball, anyways.  The safest option really is to just keep getting better weapons while resurrecting the most worthy members.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2008)

i wonder if your head will still explode if you tell strangers about gantz.... that wouldnt make sense since the aliens and gantz teammates are visible now


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

I bet it would, just to screw with them lol.

I can still see getting free as a possibility, but they'd have to kill the vampires first.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2008)

i cant to see what the next mission is. because right now the tokyo team is STACKED with like the best of the best (except for izumi i guess)


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> I remember Nishi crying out for his mother when he was dying.
> 
> At this point though, getting out is pointless--the violence is spilling over out of the zones and into the 'real' world, the casualties are increasing, and you're never really free from the black ball, anyways.  The safest option really is to just keep getting better weapons while resurrecting the most worthy members.



True thing. I wonder if any of the members have come to that realization. 
The minute Kurono got released he died again. Might as well just train and get stronger and eventually kill the aliens. There must be a limit to them.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

I expect old man to leave, but that's about it for who I think is going to leave.. problem is I cant see many of them going for stronger weapons.  Who will they revive though?  after a while, they'll run out of people heh.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

HS, Nishi, Kurono, Katou (Gah), Kaze and Kill Bill (I guess) 

If you added Izumi, they would own every mission, ever.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

Has Kaze ever used a weapon even?  I can only remember him using the suit.

Yeah, Nishi will go for the weapon probably.  Katou will probably want to go free, let him who cares.  Kurono, who knows.. he may revive someone.  We dont know enough about HS's intentions at this point.. I can see reika getting a stronger weapon.  Takeshi.. I cant see him leaving yet, he wont revive someone, but what's he gunna do with a stronger weapon...
Inaba.. I bet he'd want to go free, as things are now, but I can see something changing his mind. Hoi hoi.. revive izumi!  I wonder if he'd get his stronger weapon then.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Inaba needs to stop being a bitch and man up 

Sakurai needs to be more like Sakata. That guy was epic. He was a powerhouse in Phase One. If Sakurai can grow that strong... Epic will ensue.

Kaze uses his suit only.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

Man, I cant figure out anything logical that will happen here, nothing I can think of will make sense as to what will happen in the future as far as points go, what they'll do ect.  They almost need another option, something new, I cant see some people taking any of these (takeshi)


----------



## Belgianrofl (Sep 4, 2008)

If Gantz (or Kaze for that matter) lasts that long, and Kaze doesn't leave, he'd eventually get the "Oka suit" (coined?), I can imagine it now.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 4, 2008)

I just like thinking of Takeshi as a 15yr old and still in Gantz!  And he gets his own team!  Fucking


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

He palms aliens and wipes them out with the omega-100-wins-suit


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait, 100 wins?

D-Do you mean...10,000 points!?


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I just like thinking of Takeshi as a 15yr old and still in Gantz!  And he gets his own team!  Fucking



Now, that would be interesting.  Probably, it may appear as an epilogue if that really does happen.



But that also means that Gantz will go on forever.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I half expect them to put an end to gantz by the end of the manga.. hell, maybe gantz's an alien itself, who just makes humans fight other aliens.. then again, do we know if they're actually aliens?  where do they come from?  Maybe they're from earth to begin with?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 5, 2008)

of course they're aliens? they certainly act and look like aliens would, and they dont really seem to be conspiring togethjer, they're like independent spieces or something. although they have gotten weirder and more demonic lately

yeah kaze is too badass to use weapons, he IS a weapon lol

sort of like host samurai is too


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe the aliens are prisoners or something and Gantz is the police. The asshole kind of police.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> of course they're aliens? they certainly act and look like aliens would, and they dont really seem to be conspiring togethjer, they're like independent spieces or something. although they have gotten weirder and more demonic lately
> 
> yeah kaze is too badass to use weapons, he IS a weapon lol
> 
> sort of like host samurai is too



I agree that the creatures have gotten weirder lately; honestly it's a really random mix of aliens, and which makes me wonder if the brainchild behind all these "aliens" was the imagination of the man inside the gantz ball. Perhaps he was powering the Gantz (Virtual Reality) world with his brain? 

I know this is far fetched, but anyway.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 5, 2008)

no since there are many different gantz balls all over the planet. its pretty mysterious i wonder how far through the storyline we are now


----------



## Athrum (Sep 5, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I agree that the creatures have gotten weirder lately; honestly it's a really random mix of aliens, and which makes me wonder if the brainchild behind all these "aliens" was the imagination of the man inside the gantz ball. Perhaps he was powering the Gantz (Virtual Reality) world with his brain?
> 
> I know this is far fetched, but anyway.



The aliens from last mission were a mix because they were all creatures from Japanese Folklore.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no since there are many different gantz balls all over the planet. its pretty mysterious i wonder how far through the storyline we are now



Depending on how many phases there are, I'd put my money on somewhere around half .  If there's a phase 3, it could be less than half, but if there's a phase 3, I bet phase 2 will be shorter than phase 1.  I bet right now that gantz'll rap up at round 500 chapters, though it's really anyone's guess.. then again, the last 50 chapters have covered only 1 mission o.o, maybe 600 chapters.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah but the osaka mission was a big one, as was the oni mission. i think its time for an interlude where more plot happens


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

that's true, you also said through the storyline, not the manga, I think we're about half way through the story, though I think we're a little less than half way through the manga.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I agree, a little less than half


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 5, 2008)

It's getting so much more badass!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 6, 2008)

o.O, I see this thread is kinda dead without me around hmm?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 6, 2008)

we get spoilers soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in another day or two !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i wonder how much memories kurono will have, i dont think it will be as perfect as it could be you know, this is still gantz manga, there will be crises and probz


----------



## KuronoX54 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> o.O, I see this thread is kinda dead without me around hmm?


no me............


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> o.O, I see this thread is kinda dead without me around hmm?





KuronoX54 said:


> no me............



Umm...No.  You're both wrong, the thread is dead without Nash.  She's the life of this party. 

I _was_ tempted to say me, or maybe Sin.  But, yeah, it's Nash, 100% Proven.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll pass nash in posts on this thread shortly


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2008)

Naw geiz, I'd say Gantz is more than half way through.

The rules are changing as is the location, after the next two missions probably(which won't be that long) something big will happen. Which will most likely happen in Germany. Then it'll end not long after.


----------



## Nash (Sep 6, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'll pass nash in posts on this thread shortly



Not gonna happen 


I'll start my spammin again..tomorrow when the spoilers are out


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 6, 2008)

I once heard a theory that the 'aliens' in Gantz have been around Earth for thousands of years, except that we just couldn't see them due to them existing in different wavelengths or whatever.  Essentially, they're the demons, gods, and angels of folklore.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 7, 2008)

Heh, there could be some truth to that, who knows.  I do hope we get answers to why they have to do that soon..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 7, 2008)

that theory makes perfect sense for explanaing those things in the gantz-verse. but then it really makes you wonder what is the point of forcing humans who have died into killing the aliens?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 7, 2008)

I think there are going to be 7 phases.

The real story will get introduced at the end on this phase.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't it supposed to be Gantz spoiler Sunday?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 7, 2008)

Por que no spoilers? 
Dx


----------



## Nash (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing on Otaku or ST. I guess we'll get them tomorrow. The spoilers for 278 were pretty late too.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 7, 2008)

booo, need spoilers now!  if we dont have any, make some up people!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono has returned!  This chapter, Host Samuri attacks kurono, but hoi hoi steps in and sends him flying back with his pure epicness alone.  While host Samurai is dazed, Kurono gets out his sword and holds it to HS's neck.  Just then, Gantz starts playign his song again, and they're introduced to a new enemy... what's left of the Osaka Gantz team.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

My prediction:

HS: Damn, I just killed you.
*Kurono dashes forward and slices HS in half*

"Welcome to Gantz, bitch."


----------



## Hodor (Sep 7, 2008)

as much as I love host samurai, that would own.. let's say instead of in half, he gets an arm.  he can live until next time when ge'll probably get a new arm.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 7, 2008)

i hope kurono is missing a lot of memories and acts stupid

and then nishi starts revealing infos


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont know what will happen this time, but yeah, I do expect something new to be revealed this chapter..


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

*[280 spoilers]* Gantz Otaku


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 0280 崩壊の序曲
> 
> 玄野の記憶はオニの後の100点とって自由になった所
> 少し馴れ合った後、西がガンツにKatastropheと言うと、000684901と表示される
> ...



Is this...a countdown? I is so excited


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 8, 2008)

It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2008)

Lastier said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it.



Yes, Kurono is back and he won't take shit from anyone


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

> Posted by GAT-X252 @ MH
> 
> 280 The prelude of the decay
> 
> ...



So, it's possible that the next mission starts right away, eh?

It does seem as if Gantz approaches its climax...plot-wise.

Oh Nishi-kun. So awesome pek


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> So, it's possible that the next mission starts right away, eh?
> 
> It does seem as if Gantz approaches its climax...plot-wise.
> 
> Oh Nishi-kun. So awesome pek



The missions have to go on! It seems that Nishi really knows a lot about Gantz  And I'm so looking forward to see Kurono back in action.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

, so gantz story wise might only have a week remaining?

That number.. I guess that's how many times humanity's been destroyed somehow or something?  I dont get it, that doesnt really make sense.. that many times.. what about history?  or do they mean before that I wonder..


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah Gantz is just trying to scare them for the lulz.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 8, 2008)

Lastier said:


> It's the end of the world as we know it.



But I feel fine.

7 days, eh? 

So, does this mean they'll be going up against her next?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 8, 2008)

So Nuri was right there is a God and he is Mad right now maybe Kurono can save mankind and eat Reika before the countdown end.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2008)

SO it seems we were all wrong, the manga isnt going to drag it's ass for a long time :S


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> SO it seems we were all wrong, the manga isnt going to drag it's ass for a long time :S



Unless, of course, there are more than 2 phases and this story has a post apocalyptic segment.


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 8, 2008)

And on the seventh day, God said fuck it and took a nap.


----------



## Somnus (Sep 8, 2008)

Well maybe they'll have another mission before the Katastrofe so they can resurrect the best "players" for the last showdown.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

they need more missions for stronger weapons, I wonder why he didnt bring that up soone though than with just one week left.. stupid nishi.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Soo, since Katastrophe is a German word, the rumours about Gantz having its origin in Germany are pretty much confirmed...or not


----------



## Somnus (Sep 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> Soo, since Katastrophe is a German word, the rumours about Gantz having its origin in Germany are pretty much confirmed...or not



Well Catastrofe without the K is a portuguese word too


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm wow, pretty weird nishi knew about it but didnt tell anyone until just now. oh well, i wonder wtf katastrofe is. maybe all the aliens in the universe attack simultaneously? or the gantz balls turn into aliens? no idea. they need to talk to that reporter dude some more and go to germany already


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> Well Catastrofe without the K is a portuguese word too



But they used Katastrophe and not catastrofe


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

is it really any difference?  isnt it all just another word for desaster, I'm too lazy to look it up, but I've never heard of it having a k.. meh.  I donno if it all means the same thing.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah yeah, it all means the same. I guess we'll have to wait for the scans, but I thought it's interesting if Gantz actually uses the German word and not the Japanese one


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

that would be interesting, grr, I wanna know more... gantz chapters are like teasers, they're so short, 1 chapter teases you, next chapter finishes that, but teases you with something else..

damnit.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 8, 2008)

Next time i need a buzz kill, ill call Nishi.

Thats one hell of a way to ruin a happy moment.

Wow i never saw this coming.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think a lot of us had given up on Nishi knowing anything and just figured Kurono wasted 100pts reviving him.  And now this happened...Nishi owned all of us.  And Kurono once again proves he is the man for foreseeing this. 

Honestly, I have no good idea what that countdown is about.  My first thought is it means how long Earth has before multiple 100pointers attack, but that seems too obvious.  Maybe it's how many people have died in Gantz Teams around the world.  Or maybe how many civilians have died as result of the missions.  Maybe it's the number for how many aliens are still out there.  Or how many points are still up for grabs.

Honestly, I can't predict where this little revelation will take the manga.  Nice one, Oku-sensei.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Excuse meee...real Nishi fans knew that he's going to reveal some nice info on Gantz. 


He's a prophet after all


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I first said "a lot of us" thought Nishi didn't know shit.  You were probably the lone person who had faith in him.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

I knew he would have something, I just dont get the count down or why he waited now to reveal it.  is it safe to assume izumi forgot about this, or was he just being an ass?  I wonder if anyone in osaka knew... we better see them again. <3 kuwabara.


edit: could the number be a count down until the next mission maybe ?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, It didn't seem like Izumi recovered all his memories.  If I'm not mistaken he didn't remember Nishi at all.  He only had bits and pieces of his previous Gantz experience...but that was still enough to own most of the other team members, except for Kurono and Kaze.

And thinking about it now, Oka didn't serve any purpose whatsoever.  He didn't give any information, even though he most likely has the most exp of any Japanese Member.  He didn't kill the 100pointer even though he's killed one before.  The one monster he did kill took him a ridiculously long time for a non-Boss.  And to top it all off, he looked like Chad.  Insta-Fail. 

EDIT: @Nomeru: Hmm, I dunno about that.  Remember Nishi was always hurrying up Gantz to have another mission.  He seemed pretty impatient for someone who would know the exact time the next mission would commence.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

no, izumi didnt recover all his memories.. it was almost more instincts he had instead of real memories.

I agree that oka didnt serve too much of a purpose, though I think he was stronger than anyone else in that last mission, the problem was the lack of teamwork.  I'd also like to note that the giant alien he killed.. sure, others coulda killed it, but he went hand to hand with it, granted he was in the giant robot.. still.I wouldnt be suprised if Oka makes another appearance in the future, sure he died, but he could have been revived.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Oka looked like...a zillion times better than Chad 

So much Oka hate ;_;

*sigh*


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

He still looked like Chad.

He gets a thumbs-down from me. *wishes there was a thumbs-down Smilie*  Would have been better if he looked like him without the fail, but no... He was killed.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

I was kinda thinking after they showed him dead, "I wonder if gantz is just gunna revive him anyways, since he's strong".. After all, gantz is after strong people, why cant the ball just revive people on it's own who are strong?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Because then Death would really be meaningless.  I like that the Team has to go through so much to bring someone back.  Not like collecting seven balls and just making a wish...


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> He still looked like Chad.
> 
> He gets a thumbs-down from me. *wishes there was a thumbs-down Smilie*  Would have been better if he looked like him without the fail, but no... He was killed.



You edited your post. First I was like, fiiiine, let the hater hate, but then you had to add the fail part. You make me sad 


Quite frankly, I only continue to post here because my Pein set looks much better with the new Akatsuki skin. And I wanna be able to look at it


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

I wasnt thinking from the people's perspective, I was thinking about gantz perspective, you say death becomes meaningless, which it does, but gantz can bring people back, he wants strong people, why cant he revive people on his own who are strong?  It doesnt make sense from a manga standpoint, but from a realistic standpoint, that's what gantz should do.

another possibility for that number.. the number of people who are currently in gantz all around the world , and the count down.. is the count down to the next mission maybe, like I said earlier.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

@Nash: Hey, to be honest, I didn't say I _hate_ Oka.  But I have to admit he didn't live up to people's expectations.  That's why he fails.  He's still a badass though.

It's weird, he's a living oxymoron. Fail Badass...

Oh yeah, and your Akatsuki set looks cool.

@Nomeru:  Well, you have a point there.  I wonder why Gantz doesn't do that.  He saw it perfectly fine to coerce Izumi into killing, what, 300 Spartans people so he could get a handful of strong ones.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe the next mission will involve more of the gantz teams, maybe.. transfering to a different world, and fighting aliens there


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

That would be interesting.  Fighting the aliens on their own turf.  That might be a way of making the mission harder without having the multiple 100pointer disaster I keep thinking about.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> another possibility for that number.. the number of people who are currently in gantz all around the world , and the count down.. is the count down to the next mission maybe, like I said earlier.



Huh, what do you mean with number? The 000684901? >_>


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, that number.. I think it could be possible  I mean, there are 6 billion people in the world.. that's not even 1 million there, it's possible.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not the best at maths, but I thought it's 000684901 = the 7 days and 23 hrs >___<


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Man, I just wanna see Kurono again.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 8, 2008)

Nash said:


> I'm not the best at maths, but I thought it's 000684901 = the 7 days and 23 hrs >___<



grr, I'm disappiointed.. that seems to be correct lol.. 191 hours=11460 minutes=687600 seconds, close enough.


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Man, I just wanna see Kurono again.



I actually can't wait to see Reika's reaction. pek


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

the spoilers seemed to skip quite a bit of conversation as well, it sounds like, I wanna know what they talk about!


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> Well Catastrofe without the K is a portuguese word too



Actually the origin of Katastrofe is Greek, not german or portuguese or english or french xD
Besides the used it because Japanese people think that words in romanji are stilish. Calling the next phase GANTZ: Catastrophe sounds a lot better than GANTZ: カタスツロフ  lol.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

Can we just say gantz: desaster?  I cant remember how to spell catastrophe...


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually i just remembered something. When the first phase ended Oku didn't call the new one 2nd Phase but actually GANTZ: Catastrophe, it was an add that came with that last chapter saying that the manga would return in November and it had some pics of Osaka. So i think my idea of Phase 3 was way off xD


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> I actually can't wait to see Reika's reaction. pek



I don't have to see the chapter to know her reaction.  She wet herself with happiness.  Easy as that.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I don't have to see the chapter to know her reaction.  She wet herself with happiness.  Easy as that.



I wonder if that'll show through the suit


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 9, 2008)

Oka is a daring man, I predict some incoming sodomy next chapter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2008)

this reminds me of TTGL a lot

i think they are going to go to the alien worlds or something with gantz spacecraft ii dont know. maybe not


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

I think gantz would just transfer them, no need for them to travel.  Maybe we'll find out what happens to aliens that get transfered?


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I think gantz would just transfer them, no need for them to travel.  Maybe we'll find out what happens to aliens that get transfered?



True that. I'll like to know where these Aliens/Creatures go from the transfer, perhaps to some hellish dimension?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

it could just be that they're deleted by gantz... I wanna know though lol.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe they go into gantz's memory banks like the dead humans do


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC6GYbI7uDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 9, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Can we just say gantz: desaster?  I cant remember how to spell catastrophe...



Heh, you spelt disaster wrong but catastrophe right.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

gantz abridged 11 and 12, thanks



Di@BoLik said:


> Heh, you spelt disaster wrong but catastrophe right.



lol <.< quiet you, I just own like that.


----------



## Emery (Sep 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC6GYbI7uDU[/YOUTUBE]



I lol'd at the term "estrogenocide."


----------



## Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what's she doing on the cover, with a H-gun?




also, anyone ever thought of waht the weapons might actually be called?  xgun, ygun, ect is all fine, but it doesnt really seem like their actual name..


----------



## Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

I dun care about that chick..but the H-Gun looks soo hawt 


They are called like that. X-Gun, Y-Gun, X-Shotgun, Gantz sword - official names from the Manual.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

Those are the names that were given them by Katou pritty much, but not names that gantz gave them..


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 9, 2008)

Nash said:


> *Spoiler*: _Preview_



Katou looks like a giant from that angle.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Katou: YOU GONNA GET RAPED.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

XD, very nice sin.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope it's not continuously mission after mission now,I mean,the action is great,but I do enjoy the side lives of everyone Dx


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 9, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I hope it's not continuously mission after mission now,I mean,the action is great,but I do enjoy the side lives of everyone Dx



Yeah. I was looking forward to some drama and development too.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

Katou > all 



/prepares for negs


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Katou > all
> 
> 
> 
> /prepares for negs



I wont neg you, but can you at least explain why you believe this?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah in the manual they are called Y-Gun X-Gun, so that's the official names xD.
Also WOOOT Return of the HOT Covers. I've missed those


----------



## Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Katou > all
> 
> 
> 
> /prepares for negs



Don't worry..I still love you <3


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2008)

Nash your set does look good in akatsuki skin


----------



## Frostman (Sep 9, 2008)

The girl on the cover pretty hot, but is the H-gun drawn extra big or is that its actual size compared to the girl?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

lmao, it's extra big.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

well that girl in the cover looks almost like a fake, drawn by a fan doesnt she? she looks too petite for the usual gantz "covergirl". but the H gun looked neato

i guess i'll have to just accept the fact kurono is back. but its intresting, since he only has memories up to when he left, he doesnt know about host samurai killing him or izumi, or some other stuff i guess. also, its great that nishi looks like a genius again


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Frostman said:


> The girl on the cover pretty hot, but is the H-gun drawn extra big or is that its actual size compared to the girl?



It was used a a backdrop pic ; it can't be so humongous in size.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

we need to find out more about oka's special suit and mechazoid


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I wont neg you, but can you at least explain why you believe this?





Nash said:


> Don't worry..I still love you <3



I dont believe he > all obivously but i dont understand why he gets bashed so much =[. I like him and hes done nothing wrong for me to hate him.


----------



## Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't hate him. I kinda like him. But yeah, I don't get the Katou hate as well.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 10, 2008)

Katou could actually do something against 1000arms.

In b4 negs 'n' flames.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Why all the Katou hate? :/


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

i think people hate katou because he's so up-tight and self righteous all the time. he's a "goody two shoes" if you would. but to me, thats REFRESHING in this manga


----------



## Emery (Sep 10, 2008)

Script (Japanese):



			
				Dolfa @ MH said:
			
		

> 0280 崩壊の序曲[編]
> 
> 【玄野計、復活！かつてのメンバーが集う。新・展・開！！】
> 
> ...


----------



## Frostman (Sep 10, 2008)

hehe i see, i though Oku was gona start puting lolis on his covers...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think people hate katou because he's so up-tight and self righteous all the time. he's a "goody two shoes" if you would. but to me, thats REFRESHING in this manga



Everyone is an asshole in this manga, really.

Except Katou. And he spread his halo over the entire Gantz team.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

Since there was no translation of enery's post, I tried going to babelfish, but eh, it doesnt really make any sense so I'm gunna leave it for someone else to translate lol.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2008)

Heard this was pretty good, i'm planning to watch it in due time.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Heard this was pretty good, i'm planning to watch it in due time.



Hiya Max, welcome aboard! Do read the manga instead. It's awesome.


----------



## Emery (Sep 10, 2008)

Moar spoiler pics:



There you have it!  Kurono's face with updated art-style.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still think Nishi looks more badass in Oku's newer style.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Emery said:


> Moar spoiler pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's so good to see Kurono again. Both of them look smexy to me, but my bias lies in Kurono 

Does anyone have the translation to the spoiler text yet?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

from what i can read of the romaji text 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kurono doesn't remember dieing


----------



## Flagg1982 (Sep 10, 2008)

*LQ RAW 280*


----------



## Flagg1982 (Sep 10, 2008)

Emery said:


> ]



Huge difference beyween now and vol 1.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent.  Thank ya kindly.

Babel fish, HO!


*Spoiler*: __ 



玄 field meter, revival! At one time member meets. New spreading/displaying opening!!

玄 field “huh”

Kato “meter” Suzuki “collar…” 

玄 field “?” 

When you look at [gantsu], the 玄 field indication of 0 points 

You have remembered to Kato “somewhere?” 

玄 field “obtaining…With…[oni] star person…Doing, 100 points taking,…1st choosing, freely ......[a]? That? 0 points?” 

Kato “…”

Don't you think? [reika] “that…玄 field your one it became time free…Don't you think? so…At outside…It died the mission regardless of…” 
玄 field “we!? Obtaining!? It died!? ...... That? Now…When?” 

From at the time of the Suzuki “[oni] star person as for one month passing, the [ru] don't you think?” 

Don't you think? Sakurai “so is” 

Therefore Suzuki “don't you think?…Kato persevering, don't you think? 100 point obtaining [tsu] [te]” 

玄 field “Kato…With something…If you, the younger brother nurturing [wa] it is not,…” 

Kato “......In addition but from firstMeter…The [ze] which probably becomes together free”

玄 field “[a]…Thank you”

Kato and the 玄 field shake hands

玄 field “we…It died being what?” 

In Sakurai “vampire…Being attacked by the fellows,…”

玄 field “!?” 

The 玄 field the [bi] [ru] which finishes (the woman vampire) sees as Hikawa

The 玄 field “oh with [aitsutsu] something it is to be is here”

Hikawa summons the sword

The 玄 field “the [tsu] it is, [temeetsu]” 

Kato “meter. The fellows it is resident what here where it probably will rub. To do here, there is no meaning” 

You stop in Kato, agree upon the 玄 field reluctantly 

West “[a] ~ [a]. Another…Even when how it is good, your [tsu] it hangs by the fact that, now…Don't you think? some circumstance knowledge and others - with easygoing it rubbed…” 

Kato “[a]?” 

The west “[do] - with it is, - the [tsu] [te]. Someone will help who, but it probably will die, but you will live, but” 

West thrusts the hand to the man inside in [gantsu] 

West “[gantsu]. Katastrophe” 

As for being indicated in [gantsu] the number 

000684901 

West “it is good?…It is the time when this is left to the mankind” 

000684819 

It is counted down 

Kato “what?…Happening from now on?” 

West “[so] - [so]. The beginning [ma] [tsu] [chi] [ya] you bore” 

It is 玄 field “what…The [tsu] where something starts it stacked” 

West “nuclear game disputing, but powerful opinion clearly you do not understand, ......However just this you can say,” 

West “the sense of value the mankind to build so far crumbles entirely. The person who has powerful armament controls the ground. Your something first death it is the stripe ” 

Inaba “what you say is. Don't you think? reason [wa] can…” 

West “well calling and. Now…Freely and easily, cooperative meeting doing, don't you think? in [ru] case - the [tsu] lever. That counter seeing carefully, we saying discussing well, you should have thought the [ze]”

West kept coming out of the room 

Even 玄 field “nuclear warfare?” 

Sakurai “fellow something would like to do, it is…… Where suddenly it is no what” 

It is Kato “[kusotsu] no what. Nuclear warfare…” 7 days and 23 hours of the [reika] “rear. One week after just a little…”

Being indicated in [gantsu], as for [ru] count 

000684637 

End… of dead fightingRepose is not permitted anymore

Little time to next time and worldwide collapse. As for thinking each one!? Next September 25th Thursday


So it looks like mankind is thinking about a nuclear strike as retaliation against the aliens.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes yes, I knew it. I was not mistaken

Nishi looked like shit in the beggining


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 10, 2008)

nishi now looks like a bishie in a shoujo mag.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> Huge difference beyween now and vol 1.



Wow, there's a huge difference in the eyes especially for Nishi. And Kurono looks more mature now, with a slimmer face and cooler hair.


----------



## Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> nishi now looks like a bishie in a shoujo mag.



Seriously. He looks more and more like a bishie. Nothing wrong with that, I love Nishi's old look and new one, but meh, I hope Oku doesn't overdo it. As long as he keeps those mischievous eyes and look on his face, I'm fine


----------



## Penance (Sep 10, 2008)

I wasn't going to 100% believe it until I saw Kurono's face...awesome....


----------



## Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

The chapter has 18 pages...only 18 nuuuu 

And since Nishi leaves the room, it probably means there won't be a mission right away. I wonder what will everyone do in these 7 days. Kei x Reika still has a chance C:


----------



## Batman (Sep 10, 2008)

Bah, I new not to come to this thread. Spoilers abound. . I should have listened to my instincts.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 10, 2008)

This chapter is short, i hope its full of information... XD


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 10, 2008)

18 pages? We arent returning to weekly are we? Actually, I dont think that's the whole chapter 

Where the heck did Takeshi and Muscle Rider go?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 10, 2008)

Batman said:


> Bah, I new not to come to this thread. Spoilers abound. . I should have listened to my instincts.



Sorry batman =\, people should use spoilers for the new chapter more since it's not out yet, but the rest is still fair game... always gotta be carefull coming in if you aren't caught up..

this chapter doesnt seem to have much.. we knew kurono wouldnt remember anything after leaving, big fucking deal...


----------



## Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

What do ya mean the chapter doesn't have much? 

We just found out that something big will happen in 7 days. 

Also, I lol'd at Hikawa. He knows he can't hurt the Gantzers in the room, yet he draws a weapon.


Jinchuriki-san said:


> 18 pages? We arent returning to weekly are we? Actually, I dont think that's the whole chapter
> 
> Where the heck did Takeshi and Muscle Rider go?



Gotta love Oka for that. He also draws the Gantz ball from the front, yet you can't see Hikawa and Kill Bill in the back ;D


----------



## Athrum (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah there is a huge difference in the art, but it's normal for a manga released in 2000 lol. You can see big differences in a lot of manga, one of the more drastic changes is in Tenjou Tenge xD


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 10, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah there is a huge difference in the art, but it's normal for a manga released in 2000 lol. You can see big differences in a lot of manga, one of the more drastic changes is in Tenjou Tenge xD



I consider it to be a huge improvement for Oku; the characters looks more fluid in their actions and have better-looking facial expressions now.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 10, 2008)

Yup, i think the same way. I really like to see an artist that i admire improve his/her art along the way


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

Also, in that pic of nishi there.. he was acting normal, like he didnt know what was going on, he didnt really care what happened to people though he did kinda try to put them on the right track, meh.

That really is some great improvements though heh.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2008)

well at least kurono freaked when he saw the vamp. and nishi is damn handsome, holy crap. i remember he used to just look like a creepy 12 yr old lol, now he is like an aristocrat model.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

is it confirmed that Nishi's 12?  I always thought of him as 13-14...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 11, 2008)

So Kurono is really back..awesome..


And a surprising turn of events..looks like Gantz is back!


----------



## Athrum (Sep 11, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> is it confirmed that Nishi's 12?  I always thought of him as 13-14...



Lol yeah, that would make a huge difference xD. THe guy looks older than Kurono for pete's sake.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I just remember him being in middle school.. 12 is like the youngest you can be and be in middle school..


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2008)

Wrong.
I was 11 when I was in middle school xD and a friend of mine was 10
lololol


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

oO, what grade does middle school start at for you?  actually should be wondering that for japanese.. for me it was 7th-9th..


----------



## Nash (Sep 11, 2008)

About middle schools


> Japan
> 
> In Japan, junior high schools, which cover years seven through nine, are called chūgaku (中学校, literally, middle school). They are referred to as "junior high schools" in most conversations in English and are referred to by MEXT as "lower secondary schools". (See Secondary education in Japan.)


 From wikipedia lolololol

Nishi's 9 

But..not really...I guess the trans of "middle schooler" in the manga was wrong..or at least I hope so. Ayumu is like, what, 12? Nishi must be older than him.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

oO what, who's Ayumu? is that Katos brother?  I think of him as like 10.. that seems about right to me at least.. I donno...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 11, 2008)

Nishi is timeless.

My fav character probably.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 11, 2008)

oh,Middle school is 6th-8th for me x]
So I guess 12 years would be accurate hehe


----------



## Nash (Sep 11, 2008)

Nishi is loff. My fav character..since chap 1 



Nomeru said:


> oO what, who's Ayumu? is that Katos brother?  I think of him as like 10.. that seems about right to me at least.. I donno...



Yes, his brother. Tbh, I can't remember if it was mentioned in Gantz or if I'm confusing it with another manga, but I think Katou once said that Ayumu's 5 yrs younger than him.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

11 works then.. wait, how old is katou?  he said he was 17 or maybe 18 was it?  I dont remember, and it seems he doesnt even know lol.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 11, 2008)

Katou and Kurono started at 17, they are probably 18 by now.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

oh I see, that makes sense.. at least kurono would be, kato might not be yet lol since he didnt age while he was dead.. and it had been several months.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 11, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Katou and Kurono started at 17, they are probably 18 by now.



Whoa, where did you see that!?  Kurono was 15 at the start of the manga.



Katou said he's 16 or 17 after he was brought back.  At most I believe they're 16.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, with that in mind, 15-16 works.  He could have been 16, it doesnt seem to say there exactly... hmm.


----------



## fxu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




That countdown...

It's a countdown as to when a full-blown battle with all the teams all over the world against the aliens, thus "catastrophe"

SOMETHING FUCKING CRAZY IS GONNA GO DOWN

THIS SHIZZLE IS OFF THE HIZZIE


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.o, that sounds completely ownage.. too bad they wont have super weapons, but I'm sure people will die and they can get some.


----------



## fxu (Sep 12, 2008)

there are two translations out

*Trans by HBK
Trans by njt*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2008)

lol at this "Nishi: Yep.
That's when it starts.

Kurono: What?
When WHAT starts?

Nishi: NUCLEAR WAR.
...is a strong possibility.
I dunno for sure"

nishi


----------



## Somnus (Sep 12, 2008)

I was expecting more euphoria with Kurono's return, no one told him that his brother was also killed by them and I wonder if he remembers Reika's confession. Oh well next episode we'll see how much his real life is screwed after his second death.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah the way kurono's bro was killed by H.S. was so brutal.

H.S. is the fucking man though, along with nishi and katou and kaze. those 4 = superpowers of gantz


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah the way kurono's bro was killed by H.S. was so brutal.
> 
> H.S. is the fucking man though, along with nishi and katou and kaze. those 4 = superpowers of gantz



You forgot about Izumi. xD


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 12, 2008)

where can i read gantz online since OM doesnt have it anymore


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> where can i read gantz online since OM doesnt have it anymore



Oh    really

Though they're probably not updating new chapters anymore


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 12, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> where can i read gantz online since OM doesnt have it anymore



One Piece Harbour:



Zaru said:


> Oh    really
> 
> Though they're probably not updating new chapters anymore



They disabled the chapter links on this page but I guess it is secretly still there, they might delete it after they start noticing people still look at it from their site.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 12, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


FUCK YEAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH

KURONO IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2008)

nishi seems autistic to me

he's like one of those kids who has a lot of factual knowledge but no imagination and no ability to cope with it emotionally


----------



## Frostman (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah man the chapter was short, yet done so brilliantly. It was so little yet so much. Nice going Nishi.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't wanna see Katou angst in combination with his little brother until the catastrophe happens. It's nice to show, see and experience feelings from time to time in a manga such as Gantz, but the whole issue between those two is slowly becoming ridiculous.

They should force the info regarding Gantz out of Nishi. Since he likes to be the douchebag, the others should just fight fire with fire.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah when you think about it, a lot of the things the people in gantz do arent really "correct" logically, strategically. i guess the author makes them do dumb stuff because it shows they are "only human" and are overcome by fear of the unknown and stuff like that


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah when you think about it, a lot of the things the people in gantz do arent really "correct" logically, strategically. i guess the author makes them do dumb stuff because it shows they are "only human" and are overcome by fear of the unknown and stuff like that



This is exactly what draws me to the manga, about human nature and their decisions, and which has been a theme present in the series since Chapter 1.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> where can i read gantz online since OM doesnt have it anymore



mangashare and bleach exile might have them, people have recommended them before  (I personally dont read online so havnt checked..)


----------



## georgemarvin (Sep 12, 2008)

> nishi seems autistic to me
> 
> he's like one of those kids who has a lot of factual knowledge but no imagination and no ability to cope with it emotionally


Nishi acts more like a shell-shocked war veteran who is hooked on the adrenaline rush of the battle.  He reminds me of an uncle who served 6 years in Germany during and after WWII.  He's still just a kid but he's seen hundreds of people die.  He has killed hundreds of enemy alien soldiers, who are nonetheless intelligent beings.  Most of them don't even want to fight.  There's a good reason why 1/3 of all of the homeless people in this country are war veterans:  when they go back to civilian life, they just aren't the same; they are suspicious, fearful, resort to violence first, don't make friends easily, feel naked unless they are carrying weapons, don't trust anybody, and sometimes have flashbacks.  

It looks like Oku wrote Nishi as a child soldier who has seen horrors that most adults can only imagine.  He has become cold, cruel and vicious just in order to survive.



> yeah when you think about it, a lot of the things the people in gantz do arent really "correct" logically, strategically. i guess the author makes them do dumb stuff because it shows they are "only human" and are overcome by fear of the unknown and stuff like that



Just the opposite:  Let's look at this with a view of human history in mind.  They formed a team, figured out how to cooperate to bring down the game that they are hunting, figured out strategies, tested each other's abilities by training together, basically did exactly what hunting parties have done ever since humankind first climbed down out of the trees.  Historically, people hunted mammoths and trapped saber-tooth tigers.  They tamed elephants.  Even further back, they made necklaces from cave bear teeth.  They drove entire herds of buffalo and wild horses to their deaths with nothing more than wooden spears.  Throughout history, they have hunted fearsome creatures which were much stronger and faster than they were.  They did it by teamwork and planning, just the same as the current team is doing now.

Just by instinct, people know to cooperate to hunt down their enemy, whether it is for the winter's food supply or just because of a timer.  They use whatever weapons that they have; somebody acts as bait, while the rest use an ambush.  They set traps.  Women are smaller and weaker, so they tend the wounded but can act as a warrior if necessary.  It's been done millions of times, over the course of hundreds of thousand of years.  Their actions as a whole aren't illogical.

Nishi's reactions are more logical for a soldier than a hunter:  hide from the enemy until you have figured out a little of its strengths and whether it has some unknown abilities that might be dangerous.  Let somebody else hit it first; if they succeed, fine.  If they die, you now know how it attacks, and maybe its weaknesses.  Attack from a distance, if possible.  Use whatever cover that is available.

Contrast that to Kaze, who rushes in to hit something that might have lasers or radiation in its arsenal.  In a real war, Kaze wouldn't last 10 minutes.  But he would be great as a prehistoric hunter.  Reusable bait.

Kei likes to fight just as much as Kaze does.  He is just smarter.

Katou acts fairly logically, given the situation.  He knows that failure carries severe penalties.  He tries to protect other people, if possible.  He's heroic, but he isn't stupid.

Reika keeps her head; when Nura-zilla was bearing down on the group, she tried to keep the rest of them from running and getting their heads blown off, then rescued the Old Man while Inaba just made a wild leap in desperation.  She planned to keep the team out of combat during the Nuri hunt because the monsters were just too strong for them, and the Osaka team were much better equipped and experienced.  That was logical.  If two groups of hunters are going after the same herd of buffalo, the smaller group who had third-rate weapons would have to defer to the larger, stronger, better-equipped tribe.

Host Samurai didn't act all that illogically; he talked to one of the alien bosses, found out that he was giving off the enemy signal, so he was being tracked, just like the Oni aliens tracked the Gantz team in the last mission.  He tried to ally with the two strong alien swordsmen, but when that didn't work, it was a matter of self-preservation vs. patriotism.  He chose to change sides to save his own life, and that of his girlfriend.  Since his own tribe threw him out, he has to try to make peace with the opposing tribe, even though he has killed some of their braves.  If he proves his worth, he might become grudgingly accepted.  It's in his best interest to try to make amends, since he has no other options.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I skimmed through parts of it but o.o, very nice first post guy, you're welcome to post here in this thread at least as much as you like.  I like the comparison to prehistoric hunters as well o.o, it all makes sense.. I had never really thought of it like that.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 12, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> ...



Im glad he's back, but I hope he hasn't magically lost his fighting experience.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, how would that happen?  his memories are still there  from just before he chose number one it sounds like.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder...

Can you make a human army of those, who have gotten 100 points and left Gantz or died?
Of course you need 100 points for each of those, but picture 5 Kuronos.


----------



## kunaitoe (Sep 12, 2008)

That's what I was thinking about! 

To combat the increasing difficulty of the Gantz matches, they would have to revive everyone that ever died there or something along those lines and form some sort of crazy black suited army.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Heh, I doubt gantz would revive someone who didnt die but then again, kishimoto.. who knows.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh snap, Nishi


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

[Whatever].rar"]*Gantz 280 scanned by Whatever*


----------



## Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Who is "we"?


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 12, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> [Whatever].rar"]*Gantz 280 scanned by Whatever*



Access Denied.


;_;


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2008)

Here, Ashiya :3
bracelet.




Nash said:


> Who is "we"?



Him and... Gantz?


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Nash said:


> Who is "we"?



I thought he meant we as in.. him, everyone there, and his old team with izumi, none of them know.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

host samurai was gettin ready to pull the shank out 


and this chapter was mehhh,  but these chapters are important...i guess


----------



## seastone (Sep 12, 2008)

Nash said:


> Who is "we"?



That is odd. 



Here Nishi says I, which translation is the correct one?


----------



## georgemarvin (Sep 12, 2008)

"We" evidently means the Gantz members from Germany, America, China and the other countries that Nishi mentioned in his website and conversation with Izumi.  It would make perfect sense that he would have had contact with several of the other teams, since they would want to know what each other had found out about the impending catastrophe.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 12, 2008)

In the japanese version he does say boku tachi, so it's we. As georgemarvin pointed he is probably talking about all the gantzers.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 13, 2008)

This chapter was short but very good IMO.  I especially liked this part-



Lol, Kurono was about to Whup. Vampire. Ass.  Hikawa knew it too, that's why he was getting ready.

And Reika is smart as hell-



Just by glancing at the countdown, she was able to calculate they have little more than a week.  I had to get my pen and paper out to do that! 

And KuronoXKatou is not cool-



That is so gay considering Katou is blushing and all.  Katou is gay for Kurono, it's canon. 

And I just thought, even if no one tells Kurono Hikawa killed Akira, when he gets home he'll see the destruction.  Kurono is sure to find his brother's head.  When that happens there'll be hell to pay. 

Actually, what do you all think is gonna happen with all the bodies around Kurono's apartment.  Is it possible he could be blame for it?  He was already suspected of being involved with Tae's disappearance...


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, a trip to the prison for Kurono, and some male bonding?  

Gantz has the best chapter covers. 

Nishi is bishie, that sexy bastard. 

Guaranteed, the 'katasrophe' will be the rise of nazi vampires, ala Hellsing, and we'll have Alucard as the 100-pointer.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 13, 2008)

Tae reappeared though heh, no problems there.  I'm wondering about kurono's own dead body at his apartment <.<...


----------



## georgemarvin (Sep 13, 2008)

> Actually, what do you all think is gonna happen with all the bodies around Kurono's apartment. Is it possible he could be blame for it? He was already suspected of being involved with Tae's disappearance...


Actually, if you noticed, when Izumi died, his girlfriend just walked past all the vampire bodies covering the entire street, then didn't even notice HS coming at her with his sword.  The TV news listed the deaths of Izumi, an old man that the vampires shot, and three police officers.  It didn't mention the hundreds of other corpses lining the street.  Evidently, the vampires were on the same invisible wavelength that the Gantz team are during missions.  And Gantz probably cleaned the bodies up just like for a normal mission.  Therefore, there will only be one body visible at Kei's house, his own.  IF the original Kei is dead.  After all, somebody checked his pulse in a hurry, since there were still enemies there, but that isn't exactly like if a doctor pronounced him dead.  He may very well be in the local hospital with Tae by his side.  In which case, I guess that Kei 2 gets Reika as the booby prize.  And hers aren't anything to sneeze at.  LOL


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Why the hell does nishi know about those things?


----------



## seastone (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why the hell does nishi know about those things?



So he will not be a waste of 100 points.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 13, 2008)

nishi knows everything zaru. he has been in the game for years and years, and he was on the legendary izumi squad ! he also goes online and made a gantz forum lol


----------



## Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Either really good research or, and that's what I kinda hope for, maybe..if the government's involved with Gantz, his father might be one of the higher-ups and that's how Nishi found it out 


Or something like that >______>


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 13, 2008)

georgemarvin said:


> Actually, if you noticed, when Izumi died, his girlfriend just walked past all the vampire bodies covering the entire street, then didn't even notice HS coming at her with his sword.



Umm...


*Spoiler*: __ 








You can clearly see in these pics Izumi's girlfriend is taking in the scene in front of his apartment building.  Couple that with this scene-



Izum's girlfriend is frantic calling, hoping that he isn't one of the dead bodies.  And finally-



I must admit, at first, I interpretated this scene as Izumi's girlfriend trying to save him because of her arms flung out like that.  However, her not facing Hikawa kinda casts doubt over that.  I'll just conclude that Izumi's girlfriend is just a stupid bitch for causing his death any which way.  What the fuck is her name anyway? 

You might want to say that all the bodies were innocent victims, that's why Izumi's stupid girlfriend was able to see them, but...



georgemarvin said:


> The TV news listed the deaths of Izumi, an old man that the vampires shot, and three police officers.  It didn't mention the hundreds of other corpses lining the street.  Evidently, the vampires were on the same invisible wavelength that the Gantz team are during missions.





As it is, I just assume that both victims and Vampires alike made up all those bodies.  It can't be that only a few bystanders were killed and vampires can't be seen, otherwise there wouldn't be "many deaths".



georgemarvin said:


> *And Gantz probably cleaned the bodies up just like for a normal mission.*  Therefore, there will only be one body visible at Kei's house, his own.



While this is altogether quite possible, I wasn't talking about the vampires in the first place.  I was actually inquiring about the humans who tried to protect Kurono.  The _cops_ who were killed-


*Spoiler*: __ 








As if Kurono doesn't have enough with innocent victims in the first place, they're friggin cops to boot!  With no one to take the blame, he's up shit creak without a paddle. 



georgemarvin said:


> IF the original Kei is dead.  After all, somebody checked his pulse in a hurry, since there were still enemies there, but that isn't exactly like if a doctor pronounced him dead.  He may very well be in the local hospital with Tae by his side.  *In which case, I guess that Kei 2 gets Reika as the booby prize.  And hers aren't anything to sneeze at.*  LOL



Quote for the truth. 

Anyway, I saw your first post.  Pretty nice.  And welcome to the Gantz Forums.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 13, 2008)

i dont think they're going to keep doing anything with the "gantz messed up so there are two bodies now" i think that only happened one time ever? and it was near the beginning of the story.


----------



## Felix (Sep 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think they're going to keep doing anything with the "gantz messed up so there are two bodies now" i think that only happened one time ever? and it was near the beginning of the story.



Time for it to happen again I guess


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

TIMER :WOW


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think they're going to keep doing anything with the "gantz messed up so there are two bodies now" i think that only happened one time ever? and it was near the beginning of the story.



To be completely honest, the main reason I want there to be two versions of Kurono is so the whole ReikaXKuronoXTae Love Triangle could be resolved quickly.   There could be one Kurono for Reika and one for Tae.

Although, I do see a possible plotline with it.  It would be a good way for info about Gantz be let out to the public.  I mean, Gantz can't possibly punish Kurono for telling secrets...to _himself_ (could he?)!   Gantz Kurono could tell Free Kurono all about the Aliens and the missions.  Then Free Kurono tells the news stations so humanity could fully understand what it's been facing...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 13, 2008)

Do we know for sure that tae wouldnt like a 3some?  I'm sure reika wouldnt care if tae was there.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 14, 2008)

No...I wouldn't like Tae in a threesome with Reika and Kurono.  That'd just fuck up my awesome.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2008)

Vampire boy got scared and drew his sword against Kurono who didn't even have a weapon.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 14, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Vampire boy got scared and drew his sword against Kurono who didn't even have a weapon.



 Good point thar


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2008)

i wonder if we can see some other gantz teams soon. at least show us whats going on in osaka. and i hope that reporter does more stuff in germany


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 15, 2008)

Now the whole Gantz team has to train in the hyperbolic time chamber


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2008)

or at least find out how to obtain the oka suits


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> or at least find out how to obtain the oka suits



Oka went on several upgrades to get the mecha-suit, which meant quite a few hundred points.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm very disappointed

very very disappointed in all of you!  What the hell have you all been doing?!  I was away for 3 days, and we're on the same page as when I left!  where's your gantz spirit?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 16, 2008)

Just read the whole series, and fuck, that Nurarihyon fight took forever.

Not that it was a bad thing...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Coteaz.  It was a horrible thing.  You johnny come lately.  Now that Kei's back I give it one more week before I hop back in to see what I've missed.


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 16, 2008)

Telling humanity might be the worst thing you could do.  You're either labeled a retard and a lunatic, or they all believe you and the whole world descends into panicked anarchy.  I mean, if the world ends in seven days, I think I would like to...  'reclaim' some lost hardware from Best Buy for free.  With a shotgun.  Just in case.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, they cant really tell humanity, their heads would blow up still, probably.

humanity wouldnt be able to do shit anyways.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Well, they cant really tell humanity, their heads would blow up still, probably.
> 
> humanity wouldnt be able to do shit anyways.



Also, they are not equipped with the "alien" technology that Gantz provides, as well as the experience rugged Gantzers have from bloodshed and close shaves with death.


----------



## Batman (Sep 16, 2008)

So how long is this _final week_ going to last? 1 . . . 2 years? 3?


----------



## ti5i (Sep 16, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm very disappointed
> 
> very very disappointed in all of you!  What the hell have you all been doing?!  I was away for 3 days, and we're on the same page as when I left!  where's your gantz spirit?



Ok whats with that picture its just creapy  it freacked me out lol


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 16, 2008)

so what do you guys think the katastrofe will actually be? and will it truly be the end of mankind? or is nishi just being too pessimistic and exaggerating


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> so what do you guys think the katastrofe will actually be? and will it truly be the end of mankind? or is nishi just being too pessimistic and exaggerating


Well it wont be nuclear war LOL

Mega Alien Invasion I'd say.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 16, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well it wont be nuclear war LOL
> 
> Mega Alien Invasion I'd say.



probably.

I wonder how the vampires fit in all this.


----------



## Nash (Sep 17, 2008)

I want that German ball to open up...and then something huge comes out of it. Or several small things. Dunno. Or ufos. Or God. Who knows


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2008)

well the vamps seem to be able to communicate with the aliens telepathically? however now that they have those chips in their heads maybe not so much. 

i wonder if there will be more communications between the gantzers and the aliens, like katou tried to do with nurari (he also tried talking to the hindu goddess alien too in the buddha arc, and it talked back a little). i still cant wait for more plot before the next mission, i hope we get shown that reporter dude and some other world gantz teams


----------



## KuronoX54 (Sep 17, 2008)

World War Gantz is coming


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, Kurono is back! Finally!
Someone remind me. Is Tae dead or alive? If shes alive does she remember anything?

SO whats next, training arc? New weapons perhaps?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2008)

i think tae is alive. and i think she does remember most stuff that happeend with her and kurono, but i dont know if she knows anything about gantz, i dont thinks he does


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 17, 2008)

Tae is alive.

And wait. How long was Kurono dead again? Just for a few hours?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Kurono Alien can not be beat.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, Kurono Seijin...


I'm wondering just what the hell will happen once Kurono gets back to his apartment.  Will he find his own body (surrounded by Vampire remains )?  What will the cops say about the destruction?  What about Tae?  Is Akira really dead?  What is that  reporter going to say when he meets Kurono again, and Kurono doesn't remember him?  Who?  What?  Where?  When?  Why?  And How?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2008)

i just want more panels of katou chilling with his little bro and crying all the time please


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, I must be seeing things (I do need to get my eyes checked out), but it looks like you said you _want_ to see Katou crying.  With his brother, no less.  Please tell me I'm wrong and you really said something like wanting to see Reika finally get Kurono in bed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are some un-manly tears you want


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 18, 2008)

Catastrophe...

I´d say it is like a "Battle Royale" between Gantzers teams around the globe.

Only one can survive...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Kurono's going to fuck their shit up in that case Delahk.  Vampires, aliens, team USA....all merely medicore before fucking Kurono Kei's eyes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Kurono > [insert your mightiest warrior here]


----------



## Felix (Sep 18, 2008)

Kurono will arrive home finding it destroyed and with police investigations
He will then leave in Reika's apartment. Sex scenes ensue


----------



## Frostman (Sep 18, 2008)

Tae probably found Kuron's dead body and hid it in her closet...for later...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

What do you have against his fatneck?


----------



## Nash (Sep 21, 2008)

It's just so ... fat :I


Okies, here's the new spoiler..fo realz this time ;D

*Spoiler*: __ 



From Otaku


Nuuuu...The loli's back


----------



## Mishimoto (Sep 21, 2008)

Need to start reading this again


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I knew who those people were in that new spoiler :/


----------



## piccun? (Sep 21, 2008)

serger989 said:


> I wish I knew who those people were in that new spoiler :/



Kurono and Tae?


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 21, 2008)

Sigh, Tae.

Kurono needs to step up to the plate and realize that Reika >>> Tae.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2008)

Just started re-reading Gantz.
Buddha arc was so sad Dx
So Kurono has all his memories about Tae,but she only has a few of em for him?
Lame 
Oh well,I liek em as a couple


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why did the tomb raider chick have to die


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

Why is Tae back
WHY?

WHY NO KURONO x REIKA


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2008)

^SUFFER!

and I know,Tomb Raider was raw.
I wonder what Kurono would do if she came back?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Reika >>>>>>>>>> Tae


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2008)

Reika>Tae=Filler
Tae>Reika=Cannon

In relationship-wise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Ugh, but who do you prefer?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 21, 2008)

dude Tae swallows xD that's nice


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Heathens


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 21, 2008)

Oi, Oi, you guys are missing the bigger picture here.  Though Reika _is_ better. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono is hugging Tae with his suit _on_.  Has a civilian ever seen a Gantzer outside of a mission?  I only recall the last time being Tae seeing them through her camera, and she got killed for it.  It seems that there is no repercussions this time.  Perhaps, Kurono can even tell Tae (Hell, the _world_) all about Gantz.  This small thing could be quite a development.

And if Kurono is able to tell Tae everything, I can't see KuronoXReika _ever_ happening...


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oi, Oi, you guys are missing the bigger picture here.  Though Reika _is_ better.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kurono has used his suit outside Gantz missions before
Remember when he beat all those Fightclub guys?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, but he had his school uniform over it.  Had they seen him wearing some strange suit that bulked up at times, Gantz most likely would have blown Kurono's head off.


----------



## Nash (Sep 21, 2008)

There are 7 days left...for Tae to die. Kurono x Reika will happen. It must happen. Please Oku, let it happen. I'll name my firstborn after you


----------



## tersalius (Sep 21, 2008)

so i stopped reading gantz for more than one year

and it seems its getting real cool now

where can i find the latest chapters released?

and are we up to date with the raws?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2008)

That doesn't look like Tae to me O_______o His artwork really improved a lot ;o


----------



## ecelsiore (Sep 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oi, Oi, you guys are missing the bigger picture here.  Though Reika _is_ better.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 21, 2008)

wow tae looks hot now, sweet. i hope other stuff happens in this chapter though besides people reuniting with loved ones


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 22, 2008)

reika is too hot and famous for kurono. i wonder if she'll go with kaze, she probably likes her man manly and tough, yet with tender side for takeshi LOL


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 22, 2008)

So the real question is, does Reika swallow.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 22, 2008)

She is gonna have to do allot more then just swallow, since looks obviously aren't a factor anymore to Kurono.

*cringes when he looks at Tae*


----------



## Hodor (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, I'm a little disappointed with the spoilers for this week


----------



## Bluth (Sep 22, 2008)

Why do you all hate Tae so much, she made Kurono the epic hero that he is.  No Tae - No epic Kurono.  

Anyways isn't it nice to have the hero like a normal girl?

Don't get me wrong I wish Tae looked a bit older, and not so much like a loli, but their relationship is so nice and pure, and she's the one that makes Kurono happy.

Reika only likes Kurono because Tae made Kurono who he is.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 22, 2008)

ecelsiore said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thank you for posting those.  I had totally forgot that instance, probably because it was Katou.  I was going to say that it still proves my point that the rules have changed (since it happened after the Oni Mission) and people can see Gantzers even outside missions without any penalties, but I just remembered something.  After the very first mission, Kurono had to go home in his suit because he gave his clothes to Kishimoto ().  They had to take a taxi also, so people obviously saw him.  There goes my theory. 

They should still try and blab about Gantz.  



Bluth said:


> Why do you all hate Tae so much, she made Kurono the epic hero that he is.  No Tae - No epic Kurono.



I don't believe any of us actually _hate_ Tae.  It's just that a lot of us find her character a little boring, on top of her appearance.  And to be specific (or otherwise, anal), Tae is only partly responsible for Kurono's character development.  Katou was another factor.  Also, Kurono was epic loooonnnnggg before he even met Tae.  Hell, he was awesome even when he was Tae's height.



Bluth said:


> Anyways isn't it nice to have the hero like a normal girl?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I wish Tae looked a bit older, and not so much like a loli, but their relationship is so nice and pure, and she's the one that makes Kurono happy.



I appreciate the irony with Kurono's relationship with Tae.  It is a bit refreshing that the hero picks a normal girl (she does look good with her hair down).  But don't get _me_ wrong, my criticisms in their pairing lie solely with Tae.  While I appreciate Tae for her her part in making Kurono what he is, I just find Reika's character that much more interesting.  Apart from the obvious physical attributes she has.  Tae just seems to have barely any personality.  No faults whatsoever.   

On top of that, it annoyed me to hell that Tae had nothing to do with Gantz for so long.  I remember hoping that she died and became a Gantzer, would've helped quite a bit in me liking her more.  Still, I think Oku-sensei did that because he felt that for growth, Kurono needed a regular life to balance out his other.  Tae represented that.  I have to respect her.  I still don't like her though.  



Bluth said:


> Reika only likes Kurono because Tae made Kurono who he is.



I must disagree here.  IMO, Reika fell in love with Kurono more for his willingness to help others than his awesomeness.  And that part of his personality was reawakened by Katou, not Tae.   

If anything, Tae became the reason Kurono wanted to get home at the end of every mission, instead of him wanting to, in a way, show off.  She gave him a pure reason to live, and to kill...


----------



## Bluth (Sep 22, 2008)

That's fair, I mean Tae is the definition of plain, she could use a bit more character to her as she doesn't have much except for having a nice relationship with Kurono, other than that she just has the personality of being kind and nothing really else, she may have a little jealousy and fear that Kurono could be taken away from her, but I admit she needs more flaws like those.

Personally I find Reika to be just okay, I wish she had more to her character than just wanting to be with Kurono.  She disappointed me in the last mission, she failed to learn from Kurono, she came back a little at the end, but still I was disappointed in her.

As for the impact that Tae had, I think she had a bit more influence than you are giving her.  If it wasn't for her I have a feeling Kurono might have given up on life in general.  He lost everything after the Buddha arc, he was alone in the world and Tae gave him a reason to live, he gave him a reason to go on.  

It's the combination of Tae and Kato that made Kurono who he is.  We all saw what Kurono was like during the shorty alien arc, he wasn't the same Kurono who was cool during the past two arcs, without Tae he would not have taken that next step, so really Kurono wouldn't have been the man that Reika now loves.  So really I should have said that Tae completed Kurono instead of saying that she is solely responsible for his development.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 22, 2008)

Bluth said:


> That's fair, I mean Tae is the definition of plain, she could have used a bit more character to her as she doesn't have much except for having a nice relationship with Kurono, other than that she just has the personality of being kind and nothing really else, she may have a little jealousy and fear that Kurono could be taken away from her, but I admit she needs more flaws like those.



Agreed. 



Bluth said:


> Personally I find Reika to be just okay, I wish she had more to her character than just wanting to be with Kurono.  She disappointed me in the last mission, she failed to learn from Kurono, she came back a little at the end, but still I was disappointed in her.



I must admit I was also a little disappointed with Reika in the last arc.  I believe Oku-sensei shoved her aside to highlight Katou.  I can only hope she does better.



Bluth said:


> As for the impact that Tae had, I think she had a bit more influence than you are giving her.  If it wasn't for her I have a feeling Kurono might have given up on life in general.  He lost everything after the Buddha arc, he was alone in the world and Tae gave him a reason to live, he gave him a reason to go on.



Perhaps I'm being too hard on Tae, I am a little sleepy right now.  However, I see it as Tae saving Kurono from himself.  I understand that if not for her he would have turned into Izumi or Nishi.  More anti-hero like.  But I can say that before her, Katou kept him from going down that road.  And because of Tae not bringing anything to the table as a character, makes it seem like anybody could have assumed her role.  



Bluth said:


> It's the combination of Tae and Kato that made Kurono who he is.  We all saw what Kurono was like during the shorty alien arc, he wasn't the same Kurono who was cool during the past two arcs, *without Tae he would not have taken that next step, so really Kurono wouldn't have been the man that Reika now loves.*  So really I should have said that Tae completed Kurono instead of saying that she is solely responsible for his development.



Trust me, I was going to answer this, but I need to go off.  I'll be back with an appropiate response.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 22, 2008)

I was kind of hoping for Sakata x Reika.

Lol.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 22, 2008)

ok my post was completely ignored before

so lets try again:

where can i find the latest chapters released?

and are we up to date with the raws?

Please help if its not to ask too much


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 22, 2008)

Katou and Kurono again, its time to kick some vampire ass

OMG! a week until the end of the world!!??



tersalius said:


> ok my post was completely ignored before
> 
> so lets try again:
> 
> ...



Script

farihstar for the latest scan


----------



## tersalius (Sep 22, 2008)

oh man REALLY saved my day

just one more thing i saw that the latest chapter is 281

so how long does usually take for the scans of the latest chapter be realesed after we get the raw chapter???


----------



## Nash (Sep 22, 2008)

About 1-2 days ^^


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 22, 2008)

Severnaruto said:


> So the real question is, does Reika swallow.



But who is going to be the lucky bastard to answer this question? Kurono again?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 22, 2008)

lol at the KazexReika pairing xD
Big musclesxBig boobs haha


----------



## Sai (Sep 22, 2008)

its just me or did i missed a chapter from Gantz which have Tae in it? From the last chapter i read from bleach exile..it only shows how Katou revives Kurono and didnt say anything about Tae.. 

so did i miss a chapter here?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sai said:


> its just me or did i missed a chapter from Gantz which have Tae in it? From the last chapter i read from bleach exile..it only shows how Katou revives Kurono and didnt say anything about Tae..
> 
> so did i miss a chapter here?



Isn't it that very chapter that Reika revives Tae for Kurono? She gave up her own freedom to give Kurono happiness.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 23, 2008)

^Wrong.
We're talkin bout the spoiler given so far.
Tae's in it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 24, 2008)

okay i'm new to gantz. I caught up. Does this shit release bi-weekly?


----------



## Ooter (Sep 24, 2008)

every 3 weeks/irregular


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't mind him, Yeah it's bi-weekly lol


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 24, 2008)

Does it get released (the RAW) this week or the next?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 24, 2008)

Next chapter's this week.  Raw should come out tomorrow or Friday.  Should have a good trans by Saturday.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2008)

So no more spoilers other than the hugging one?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 24, 2008)

I actually expected some more spoilers by now.   But it's usually Nash who posts them here.  I rarely find them, even at the sites she says they're are...


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 24, 2008)

okay thanks. best manga ever btw. its just so unconventional. A person would think that there was a main group of characters....but damn no ones safe in this one. (but the whole revival has made that a lil bit meh now).

i'm fighting not to look at above posts cuz its seem folks talk about spoilers without a care here.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> okay thanks. best manga ever btw. its just so unconventional. A person would think that there was a main group of characters....but damn no ones safe in this one. (but the whole revival has made that a lil bit meh now).
> 
> i'm fighting not to look at above posts cuz its seem folks talk about spoilers without a care here.



yeah we used to put it all in boxes but there is a pretty small group of fans who post in here and so we sort of felt like the boxes were just not needed after a while. so i would be awawre of that before entering this thread lol

and yeah its every 2 weeks released. we usually get spoilers sunday or monday actually!!!! so pretty friggin early. 

and i agree with you about what makes this manga the best, however i also agree it appears the author (oku) is toning that down somewhat what with so many surviving last mission and even reviving kurono :/


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry bout that.
Usually it's everyone who's caught up so it's not a big deal.
and the current spoiler we have isnt something you can really call a spoiler
like seriously,click this below,dead serious.

*Spoiler*: __ 



tae and kurono hug



it's not shocking or spoilerific at all Dx

NASH,DONDE ERES TU??


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 24, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> i'm fighting not to look at above posts cuz its seem folks talk about spoilers without a care here.



Yeah, we do spoil without a care. 

I think most of us don't care; I just find it annoying sometimes.  I do try to be considerate, though.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont think its a big deal to get spoilered though

i mean, I WANT spoilers usually lol


----------



## Nash (Sep 24, 2008)

I just lurv to ruin everyone's fun. Deal with it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 24, 2008)

I hate Tae for some reason.


----------



## Nash (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's the trans of the preview:
*Spoiler*: __ 



From MH


> [0281] Warm memory
> 
> Kato: What do you think about...what nishi said.
> 
> ...



Pffft, "that middle schooler". STFU Katou. Don't ya disrespect my Nishi-kun


----------



## Yammy (Sep 24, 2008)

Nash said:


> I just lurv to ruin everyone's fun. Deal with it



Well...time to start reading Gantz.


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol, Gantz has the best covers. I certainly won't be reading it in class, though, don't want people to think I carry around porn on my laptop. 

Seven days...  on the seventh day, Kurono's going to ascend to the heavens and punch Jesus in the face.  Or maybe he _will_ be Jesus.  He certainly has the resurrection thing down.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 25, 2008)

the cover is kinda weird, why would a gantz fighter have on a schoolgirl skirt? 

lol calling nishi a middle schooler is nice touch

at least sakata did die on that mission, the only one though


----------



## fxu (Sep 25, 2008)

(lq camshots)

*Chapter 281 trans*


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> (lq camshots)
> 
> *Chapter 281 trans*



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 25, 2008)

So I've been re-reading the Gantz series and I'm up to volume 17 now. And I've formulated a theory of sorts about what the shits been going on.

When Kurono's brother appears, he goes to that seminar, yeah? They talk about nanotech turning humans into vampires. And then when the vampire quartet show up, the morph their hands into guns and swords.

The aliens that the Gantz team has been chopping up have more or less all had some morphing abilities. And not all of them are alien-ish. The tentacle alien things in volume 17 act and talk like a bunch of teenage gang-bangers.

So here's my theory: the "aliens" are not aliens at all, but are actually beasts and humans that have altered by nanotechnology. Vampires are a subset, perhaps the most stable for humans, of the so-called aliens. The Gantz teams are put together to battle kill as many of the "aliens" until the Catastrophe. The Catastrophe itself is a war between the nanotech beasts(and who ever is spawning these bastards) and the Gantz teams. 

As for Gantz, I'm guessing that part of Gantz's make-copies-of-dead-people is to generate people with experience fighting beasts and then store them in the database. So that when the war starts all the Gantz's around the world spawn a shit ton of those people in their databases. Its like building an army.



And now that I've written this out, it sounds pretty stupid. Oh well.


----------



## Yammy (Sep 25, 2008)

This manga is great. I am on the part right after his school got destroyed by some midget pixie with butterfly wings.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 25, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> This manga is great. I am on the part right after his school got destroyed by some midget pixie with butterfly wings.



Thats so close to an epic Kuruno scene


----------



## Somnus (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it me or Tae is becoming prettier ?


----------



## Felix (Sep 25, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> Is it me or Tae is becoming prettier ?



Everyone is getting prettier


----------



## Nash (Sep 25, 2008)

She's prettier dead. Methinks =3


----------



## Athrum (Sep 25, 2008)

Man the cover is just made of win. Hot chick, frilled skirt ;D


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 25, 2008)

Cover is nice.

And Reika is wearing a skirt too


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 25, 2008)

Aw. Everything's back to the way it used to be (minus Izumi and Sakata).


----------



## Hodor (Sep 25, 2008)

Yay, new gantz finally.. though not too much happens, well.. next time maybe.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2008)

Kurono looks so new and refreshed since from the last time he was alive


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 25, 2008)

fxu said:


> (lq camshots)
> 
> *Chapter 281 trans*



Thanks! 



Zanarkandz said:


> Is it me or Tae is becoming prettier ?



Unfortunately, no, it's not just you.  I have to admit since Tae started wearing her hair down she looks a bit better.  On top of that, the new style really makes her look less loli.

But Reika still looks ten times better. 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> And Reika is wearing a skirt too



Reika wore the skirt before the mission started, when she and the others tried to rescue the Free Kurono. Speaking of Reika-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone notice it seems we get a glimpse at her home life?  Now, that's awesome.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe she is pregnant, i hear women become more vibrant when they are in love or pregnant. I doubt it though. XDD


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 25, 2008)

No, it's true.  I've seen some women who looked better when they became pregnant.  All the extra weight goes to the right places.  Man, I sound like a serious pig... 

On topic, I would shit bricks if Tae was pregnant.  And would it be possible?  I mean something would happened with Gantz tranfering the original?  Even if nothing went wrong with that, was she pregnant even before she died?  Didn't she break up with Kurono like a month or two before the Tae Mission?  Add that to the month since the Gantz Copy has been back, that's a possible 3 months.  You're trying to tell me on such a small loli body like Tae's it wouldn't show?  Especially with the uniforms they have to wear?


----------



## Feh (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there,

kinda new to the Gantz thread here NF so yoroshiku 

I just caught up with the series after having abadoned it for more than a year and have a kinda random question:

Everyone ever thought while the black ball transfers animals to the apartment?

I mean first we had the dog (whatever happened to him anyways?) and now we have the panda 

Is ist for the lulz or does it have some purpose?  

Also, did the animals die before they were transfered? Because I remember reading this chapter where they talked about the panda escaping from the zoo and that they finally found it somewhere else, so it didn't die but was transfered anyways?

Anywayz, Hoi Hoi rockz


----------



## Frostman (Sep 26, 2008)

Hoi Hoi died from hitting herself on the head to many times, said the databook. 

And yea i think Gantz does it for the lulz.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 26, 2008)

Is Kurono crying blood on the second last page? The poor guy has problems keeping his body fluids in control.

Seems like Tae underwent a few plastic surgeries in the meantime.


----------



## Feh (Sep 26, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Hoi Hoi died from hitting herself on the head to many times, said the databook.



I didn't even know there was a databook

I think she's better off in the Gantz team anyways than in a cage, she seems to have quite some fun 

Thanks for the info.



Frostman said:


> And yea i think Gantz does it for the lulz.



I have the feeling that everyone thinks so, myself included.

Hoi Hoi is the final villian


----------



## Athrum (Sep 26, 2008)

Really? Cause in the manga she died from jumping of a cliff. That kinda makes the manga at odds with the databook lol


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 26, 2008)

Hoi Hoi is a girl? 

So Zaphood's sig was wrong


----------



## Nash (Sep 26, 2008)

Of course Hoi Hoi's a girl...explains why she's so awesome


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 26, 2008)

Nash said:


> Of course Hoi Hoi's a girl...explains why she's so awesome



Now i can lust after Hoi Hoi and i don't have to feel gay


----------



## Yammy (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I am currently up-to-date... and if I read correctly. Hoi-Hoi is the panda. Must be some inside joke or did I miss something?


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 26, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Well I am currently up-to-date... and if I read correctly. Hoi-Hoi is the panda. Must be some inside joke or did I miss something?



Yes, Hoi Hoi is the panda, and a smexy one too. 


You go girl.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 26, 2008)

Zanarkandz said:


> Is it me or Tae is becoming prettier ?



It's not just you.  I'll even dare say she's starting to look like Reika.


----------



## Nash (Sep 26, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Now i can lust after Hoi Hoi and i don't have to feel gay


Yeah, but now it's me who has to feel gay ;_;


Red Viking said:


> It's not just you.  I'll even dare say she's starting to look like Reika.



Die DIEE! 

Nah it's kinda true. Most of the girls would look the same if they had the same haircut. Except for Kiru Biru since she has different eyes lol


----------



## piccun? (Sep 26, 2008)

Ho Hoi is now officially the most badass female of gantz. 
And the sexiest too. 

Screw Reika. 
I know many of you would like to


----------



## E (Sep 26, 2008)

what is going on here? where is the chapter?? 

no srsly, it's out? lol

kidding, reading atm


----------



## E (Sep 26, 2008)

omg i almost cryed 


so sweeet pek



she's gonna die so brutally, isn't she?


----------



## Frostman (Sep 27, 2008)

HaHaHa Kurono you big baby!!!


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 27, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Speaking of Reika-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why did no one tell me I got Reika and Tae confused?  I can't believe this, I thought that was Reika walking down the stairs and talking to that lady.  It's unreal, Tae looks exactly like Reika did when she was introduced just without the breasts.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe Tae fixed her hair on purpose to look like Reika because... of those rumors... no wait...


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 27, 2008)

So, I'm guessing KuronoXReika will NEVER happen?  Alright, but I wanna see a little of Reika normal life.  I wanna see some development for her since she doesn't think she's that good of a person at all.

And hell, she should be a big target, considering she's a big movie star and all...


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2008)

So I'm guessing by the recent chapter that its still the same night that the vamps killed Kurono? It seems like so much more time has passed since then. I was assuming a month or two.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 27, 2008)

It's probably a day or 2 after


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 27, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's probably a day or 2 after



Just about the time where the news of Kurono's "death" was reported.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 27, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> So I'm guessing by the recent chapter that its still the same night that the vamps killed Kurono? It seems like so much more time has passed since then. I was assuming a month or two.



Its still the same night. Only a few hours have gone by.

Kei was killed by the vamps, then the team and the 2 vamps got teleported to the room, Gantz sent them to Osaka. There they fought the aliens for a few hours and when they came back Kei was revived.

So really not much time has passed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats... weird. And kinda makes his death pointless... I mean, it ultimately gets him back on the team along with the vamps. But it just seems a bit silly to me. Ah well, the manga is good enough that I can ignore that.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 27, 2008)

Well yeah, but when he got killed his memory still had not come back, so he was still normal Kei. 

The Kei we knew had been gone since that mission when Kurono, Tae and Nishi got revived and Kei got sent free which has been a month or so.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 27, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Its still the same night. Only a few hours have gone by.



That's what really bugs me.  I mean, I know it's local, but you'd think all the news outlets would be so busy reporting what just happened in Osaka that this would be eclipsed.

Everyone's going about like nothing happened.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 27, 2008)

So, still no scans?


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 27, 2008)

Grab it here, I'm not sure of any online places though. TDK home video release, December 9th.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 27, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Thats... weird. And kinda makes his death pointless... I mean, it ultimately gets him back on the team along with the vamps. But it just seems a bit silly to me. Ah well, the manga is good enough that I can ignore that.



Agreed completely. Corny chapter IMO :\


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Tae-Kurono


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 28, 2008)

Are you serious, Sin!?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I should pick it up from, last chapter I read was the one where Kato was fighting the monster and the monster said something about "God" / "Life" at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Penance (Sep 28, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Can anyone tell me where I should pick it up from, last chapter I read was the one where Kato was fighting the monster and the monster said something about "God" / "Life" at the end of the chapter.



The chapter after that would be good, because that's less than five chapters from where we are now...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2008)

LOLWUT ?

"a me that isn't really me has been living my life" 

Since when ? and why I don't know about this ?

Omg can someone update me...please..


----------



## Frostman (Sep 28, 2008)

Its simple the Kurono thats alive now and the Kurono that died by HS are the same person yet they are not. Since the Kurono now doesn't have the dead Kurono's memories. 

Remember the Kishimotto double? Its the same situation.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Its simple the Kurono thats alive now and the Kurono that died by HS are the same person yet they are not. Since the Kurono now doesn't have the dead Kurono's memories.
> 
> Remember the Kishimotto double? Its the same situation.



I remember kishimoto's double, but the double was already there when Kishimoto was called in by gantz.

But when was it ever mentioned that Kurono had a double ?


----------



## Frostman (Sep 28, 2008)

My point is there was someone else with the same face living his life.

We are defined by our experiences. Since the Kurono that was killed had no memory of Gantz he would count as a diffrent person then the Kurono now. They are both Kurono, but they are diffrent Kuronos.

As for Kishimotto, its the same thing. There was a Kishimotto that was part of Gantz and one that wasn't. They are both genetically Kishimotto, but they are diffrent Kishimottos.

The only differences between the two is Kurono's double was killed before the other Kurono was revived. And Kishimotto's double died after it was created.

Right now, the question is, did Gantz clean up the dead Kurono's body or is it already at the morgue?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 28, 2008)

Penance said:


> The chapter after that would be good, because that's less than five chapters from where we are now...


I was asking for what chapter it is I should pick up on, # that is. I have no idea what # the chapter I read was so I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 28, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> I was asking for what chapter it is I should pick up on, # that is. I have no idea what # the chapter I read was so I'm a bit lost.



You know you could have just looked around a little in the time it's taken you to post twice about it? Aaaanyways, I'll tell you since I'm nice 

Its around chapter 275/276 you want.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 28, 2008)

wow this chapter fucking sucked

stupid boring crying for no reason

sigh

and no good chars either  anotehr 2 weeks to wait for something cool to happen


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol Tae Chan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoozuki Suigetsu


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 29, 2008)

Its still up on One Manga's servers, its just not linked on any of the main pages.

I'll play with you children some other time.

So you can still read it, you just gotta know where it is .


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man Tae and Kurono for the win!!! I just love to see they together again after this shit arc. with Anzu and Katou.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Sep 29, 2008)

Worst chapter ever, that's not hyperbole either.  Bring back Oka, the only good character evar in Gantz.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 29, 2008)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> Worst chapter ever, that's not hyperbole either.  Bring back Oka, the only good character evar in Gantz.



He was hardly a character, we saw him speak for a few moments, after which he fought the monster and got severly owned.

Not too sure why people hate this chapter, its like all the other big arcs, afterwords we get a short rest of normal day to day life now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 29, 2008)

Who is Oka ?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 29, 2008)

The Gantzer from Osaka who finished the game 7 times and died last mission


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 29, 2008)

Athrum said:


> The Gantzer from Osaka who finished the game 7 times and died last mission



he didn't die ?
edit : ow shit he did die...
Lol I missed that chapter  reading it now 

btw I forgot, who was the chick begging Katou to survive ? The one who asked him to live with her if they got out ?


----------



## Bluth (Sep 29, 2008)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> Worst chapter ever, that's not hyperbole either.  Bring back Oka, the only good character evar in Gantz.



Wow, that might be the worst statement said in this thread, to say that a character that we have known for only like 6 chapters is the only good character in the whole manga is just nonsense.  Why do you even read the manga if you only like one character.

Also this chapter was not that bad, it's a transition chapter, as well as one which ties up a loose end.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Sep 29, 2008)

It's true, duh.  Oka's few chapters were the best in the manga.  It's just too bad that Gantz couldn't focus on an interesting team like Osaka.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 29, 2008)

oka didnt even have any personality

his huge mecha robot got easily trashed by a filler alien

and his special suit turned out to be compeltely worthless

he got owned

no big loss


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sup Bitches


----------



## Nash (Oct 1, 2008)

^OMG, where have you beeeeen? 


SasukeDefinesFail said:


> Worst chapter ever, that's not hyperbole either.  Bring back Oka, the only good character evar in Gantz.





SasukeDefinesFail said:


> It's true, duh.  Oka's few chapters were the best in the manga.  It's just too bad that Gantz couldn't focus on an interesting team like Osaka.



I lurv you


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had football and it's kicking my ass but I did miss you Nash


----------



## Nash (Oct 1, 2008)

The thread's been kinda dead without the regulars. Glad you're back


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 1, 2008)

yea I'm gonna try to stay active, It really has been dead though


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome back, KuronoX54! 

And yeah, the thread has been kinda dead.  We need something to talk about that doesn't have to do with (dare I say it?) Kurono's awesomeness, Katou's failage, Tae's loliness or new hotness, and Reika's perfect breasts.

Wait--what did I say!?  Fuck that, let's talk about the BOOBS!!!

Lol, if we really need something to talk about, how about an old fashioned Who could beat Who Topic.  Except this time instead of Gantzers we use the Aliens.  Like could the Oni Boss (Raijin ) beat 1000Arms?  How would 1000Arms' time restoration fair against Nuri's seemingly immortality?  How would the Raijin's Sub-Bosses do against Nuri's Sub-Bosses?  For that matter, Raijin vs. Nuri?

Discuss...


----------



## Hodor (Oct 2, 2008)

The thread's always dead without me, it's quite sad..


----------



## Penance (Oct 2, 2008)

Wut?  Nomeru's back?!  ...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2008)

who would win in a fight, the sniper dude from the buddha mission (wearing gantz suit this time, but still with his long range gun) or host samurai/blonde vamp?  assume unlimited time and they're fighting like in a desert


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude those weapons have huge delay on them, if you are fast enough you can keep dodging them forever. Host samurai blitzes and insta kills the sniper dude.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 2, 2008)

and the sniper dude would have no cover in a desert,even though knowing him,he'd hide inside the dirt,lol.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> who would win in a fight, the sniper dude from the buddha mission (wearing gantz suit this time, but still with his long range gun) or host samurai/blonde vamp? assume unlimited time and they're fighting like in a desert


Everyone knows me duh and Yea Tae!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV0wIEKo-3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy crap, i didn't even know about this series.

From now on i'm calling Gantz "Uncle Dudeball"


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love Uncle Dudeball and Tae


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 5, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dude those weapons have huge delay on them, if you are fast enough you can keep dodging them forever. Host samurai blitzes and insta kills the sniper dude.



What he said.

HS is way too nimble and fast. He'll slice the guys head before he realizes it.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 6, 2008)

Has Gantz ever shown the ability to teleport people without being killed first?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Has Gantz ever shown the ability to teleport people without being killed first?



Yes


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's how vampires entered the room, grabbed onto Gantzers as they were getting ported in.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 6, 2008)

if you think about it, why didnt izumi just use that method to enter the game? instead of pretending to be black and machine gunning hundreds of random civilians


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 6, 2008)

Izumi was just blood thristy


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if you think about it, why didnt izumi just use that method to enter the game? instead of pretending to be black and machine gunning hundreds of random civilians



PNJ much ??


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 6, 2008)

Meh, he didn't know about it.

Either that, or he just likes killing and shooting and blaming it on black people.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't Gantz tell him to bring some new recruits with him too. And yea, Izumi didn't. His memories of Gantz was pretty vague.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Meh, he didn't know about it.
> 
> Either that, or he just likes killing and shooting and blaming it on black people.


I agree and, that's some Bs


----------



## Belgianrofl (Oct 6, 2008)

Izumi said he wanted to gather up strong people for his game didn't he?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 6, 2008)

Belgianrofl said:


> Izumi said he wanted to gather up strong people for his game didn't he?



he just wants to get back into gantz he didn't even care if everyone dies he was even disappointed to see a lot survived without the suits.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 6, 2008)

Belgianrofl said:


> Izumi said he wanted to gather up strong people for his game didn't he?



I'm pretty sure he even stated the Japan Team was shit compared to other teams around the world and he's only there because he's Japanese. I would have thought that he was a patriot if it wasn't for the fact that he slaughtered hundreds of Jap's while disguised as a black guy.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 7, 2008)

Is there a Gantz chapter this week? I haven't seen any spoilers in this thread on the weekend.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Is there a Gantz chapter this week? I haven't seen any spoilers in this thread on the weekend.


----------



## Penance (Oct 7, 2008)

Whoa.......


----------



## Nash (Oct 7, 2008)

Wait, wait...it's Tuesday, no? Someone tell me it's Tuesday  Why do we have a chapter, I'm confused ;__;


----------



## darksage78 (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww just read chapter 281. I want some more killing action >=D


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2008)

Nothing fucking happened 
Rage
Chapter is way to short


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 7, 2008)

Page count has been dwindling for the past couple weeks. I wonder what's up with that... Could Oku be in bad shape?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 7, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Page count has been dwindling for the past couple weeks. I wonder what's up with that... Could Oku be in bad shape?



Nah, he's just been lazy since *Phase 2* started and wants to drag this out as long as possible. Look at how freaking long the Osaka Arc took yet the score for the team was pathetic _[due to the fact that all they did was stand and walked around like retards for 3/4 of the arc]_.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hey wow it looks like its a new character with a gantz suit kurono meets when he's walking around with the suddenly-gorgeous tae


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2008)

basically chit-chat this chapter.


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 8, 2008)

School drama?

No way...


----------



## Athrum (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a slow chap. At least Kurono didn't beat the guy to a pulp xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2008)

Someone who can beat Kurono down? Possible new Gantzer to fill in for Izumi.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 8, 2008)

Just caught up with the latest 12 or so chapters. The Nurari arc was fucking amazing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 8, 2008)

11 pages new chap? no way


----------



## Nash (Oct 8, 2008)

That's the price we have to pay for improved art D: I want Chubby Cheeks Kurono back and 25 pages :[


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 8, 2008)

was Kurono without suit ?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 8, 2008)

bullshit chapter...

How the fuck did the editor(s) approve this???


----------



## Hodor (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, I dont think that's the whole chapter, if that makes anyone happier.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh wow! you're back too>?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 8, 2008)

i wonder what gantz team this new guy is from


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I'm not getting enough of my Gantz fix.


Agreed, need more gantz


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 9, 2008)

I dont think that was the full chapter....


----------



## Frostman (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool chapter, i see a future ex-gantzer. Someone to replace Izumi.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 10, 2008)

i wonder if this guy used to be on the "apparentrly legendary" izumi team, with nishi


----------



## Somnus (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it was a nice chapter, if they join Gantz I can see a catfight coming . And they did a good job introducing the other guy , I hate him already.


----------



## E (Oct 10, 2008)

really short chapter.....


well, i see some new members on the gantz team 

hopefully this new asshole dies brutally while saving kurono and kissing his ass with his last breath


----------



## Juubi (Oct 10, 2008)

Izumi needs to get brought back and Reika needs to get fucked already


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 10, 2008)

Juubi said:


> Izumi needs to get brought back and Reika needs to get fucked already



yes we are long overdue. Last sexy girl to get fucked was the tomb raider chick.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 10, 2008)

KatouxReika? 

Or Nishi?


----------



## piccun? (Oct 10, 2008)

lol, I thought that girl was Reika with short hairs  



how many chapters do you guys predict Oku will spend on Kurono's daily life before starting the next mission?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 10, 2008)

i thought it was Reika for a second too lol.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 10, 2008)

Nearly every black haired girl looks like Reika in this manga, its hard to tell.

Anyways, why the hell did Kei pussy out, he could have easily beaten the dude without the suit. Shut that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s mouth up good.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Nearly every black haired girl looks like Reika in this manga, its hard to tell.
> 
> Anyways, why the hell did Kei pussy out, he could have easily beaten the dude without the suit. Shut that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s mouth up good.



Kurono was just holding back.


----------



## E (Oct 11, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Nearly every black haired girl looks like Reika in this manga, its hard to tell.
> 
> Anyways, why the hell did Kei pussy out, he could have easily beaten the dude without the suit. Shut that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s mouth up good.



if he let that punch loose, he would've scrambled his brains and his skull would have shatter into tiny bite-size little pieces and everybody would be all ""


it's never good to bring more than the necessary attention to yourself


----------



## Bluth (Oct 11, 2008)

I kind of wonder if we might be getting to a point where Kurono might just go off on someone in his daily life, Oku might be heading in the direction of Kurono killing a living person (has he done this? that is other than Izumi or vamps trying to kill him?).  All the Daytime Lantern stuff and this latest event might just be the catalyst to Kurono finally hitting the breaking point when it comes to those that abuse him.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

well, going on what that idiot said in the last page... woudnt kurono just 'about face' and ring his neck himself?


----------



## AtomCy (Oct 11, 2008)

Bleh, still indtroducing more annoying people we want to see dead?


----------



## Penance (Oct 11, 2008)

I actually don't think that we'll ever see those two, again-or at least not for some time.  They were probably just some plot device for Kurono, given his upcoming situation-being called a loser and failure, and useless and all that...(and plus, he didn't want to waste time whooping bully # 1's ass-Kurono's only got six days or less to love up Tae...)


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2008)

^look back a few pages. Can't remember sorry.

and I just got done watching Blade 2,and I could've sworn that when they were in the sewers it looked just like a Gantz Hunt to me xD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 11, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I kind of wonder if we might be getting to a point where Kurono might just go off on someone in his daily life, Oku might be heading in the direction of Kurono killing a living person (has he done this? that is other than Izumi or vamps trying to kill him?).  All the Daytime Lantern stuff and this latest event might just be the catalyst to Kurono finally hitting the breaking point when it comes to those that abuse him.



He killed some guy who was trying to kill Tae too.
A bald fat fuck, i think.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 12, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> He killed some guy who was trying to kill Tae too.
> A bald fat fuck, i think.



I think I remember that now, but that was sort of a different situation, I mean it's one thing to kill in self defense, it's another to kill because you're just frustrated with others.  

It's more that I wonder if he might start to decide who lives and who dies, in essence not helping the people that he used to help. 

Who knows maybe I'm making a big deal over nothing, the chapter got me wondering, that's all.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol at that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Kei chan shudda kicked his ass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to see a part of Nishi's everyday life.

Blowing up stuff and consequently having boners


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm wow i totally misjudged the raw

it turns out that was kurno's arm bubbling up with the suit, not the strange new dude

the strange new dude isnt at all a new gantz team, lol wow

this chapter was just meant to kind of raise an ambiguity i guess, within kurono and the readers - are humans really worth saving?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

AtomCy said:


> Bleh, still indtroducing more annoying people we want to see dead?



funny you say that. 
alot annoying characters ended up dead including my favorite izumi . 
i believe that guy will die and be sent to the gantz room along with his GF.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 13, 2008)

Whats interesting to note is that Kurono's got his face in the End icon again.


----------



## Nash (Oct 13, 2008)

It could very well be Inaba


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 14, 2008)

That's not even a little funny.


----------



## Nash (Oct 14, 2008)

i thought we all agree that oku has something bigger planned for inaba. there we have it


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a shame that Kato rezzed a scrub like Kurono when he could of brought back a pro like Oka.


----------



## Penance (Oct 14, 2008)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> It's a shame that Kato rezzed a scrub like Kurono when he could of brought back a pro like Oka.



Careful...


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oka was boring


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 14, 2008)

IDefineFail said:


> It's a shame that Kato rezzed a scrub like Kurono when he could of brought back a pro like Oka.



Oh fuck no.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oka was boring



isn't Oka the guy who played ping pong BEOCH! 
if so he was far from boring.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 15, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oka was boring



It's hard to be interesting with no character development at all.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 15, 2008)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> It's a shame that Kato rezzed a scrub like Kurono when he could of brought back a pro like Oka.



Look you noob are talking about Kurono now not some emo Uchiha boy Okay! And we all know how lame Gantz can became if Kurono is not around.

Besides Oka got a huge hype and die off-screen how can anyone call him a pro if he didn't kill not even ONE enemy in his short and patetic screen time.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 15, 2008)

Oka is highly overrated. He was just a one shot gimmick character created to show how powerful Nurihydron was.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 15, 2008)

Lastier said:


> It's hard to be interesting with no character development at all.



My point exactly


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 15, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Oka is highly overrated. He was just a one shot gimmick character created to show how powerful Nurihydron was.



I seriously doubt we've seen the last of him yet.

Makes no sense to kill off a character who made one freaken amazing entry against Nuri with his mecha-suit.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 15, 2008)

It does, he was merely used as a measuring stick of the monster's immense strength. Oka was built up as some sort of legendary fighter, the strongest of the strong and yet he got so easily defeated. It makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Nash (Oct 15, 2008)

Easily defeated? We haven't even seen their fight


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

well, it made no sense to bring back kurono after saying he wouldnt at the beginning of the osaka mission. plus kurono's death was great, it should've just stayed like that. but katou is the tokyo team, oka is osaka team. he COULDNT revive oka. and besides oka failed horribly despite the enormous hype

he should've wished for one of the big guns or he should've wished himself out so he could be with his bro like he wants


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I seriously doubt we've seen the last of him yet.
> 
> Makes no sense to kill off a character who made one freaken amazing entry against Nuri with his mecha-suit.



I think the only reason he apear was to hype Nuri and to show us what you can gain in Gantz if you win 7 times because Kurono or Katou will never have a mecha-suit unless if they steal from somebody.

AbnormallyNormal: Are you insane if Katou wished himself free who will became the main character in gantz? Inaba? Maybe Nishi could became the main but i don't think he can "drive" the story.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 16, 2008)

Oka will be back though.
Kind of like Nishi.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not sure...  I mean for what reason would anyone bring him back?


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Oct 16, 2008)

He's the only one who can save the world from Katastrophe.  Yep, it's true.  Oka will be back!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I'm not sure...  I mean for what reason would anyone bring him back?



Why would anyone bring Nishi back?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Why would anyone bring Nishi back?



because Nishi knows stuff and more importantly Kurono knows him. Oka might be the most knowledgeable but if kurono don't know him then it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 18, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> because Nishi knows stuff and more importantly Kurono knows him. Oka might be the most knowledgeable but if kurono don't know him then it doesn't make sense.



We don't know if they can revive people from other Gantz rooms. 
We don't know of Oka was knowledgable, just look at Nishi, he is not strong at all yet he knows loads of things. 

Oka could have just been like the rest of the Osaka team who just love to fight for the hell of it.

He was just a oneshot character. Who is never coming back. Not through Kei or Kurono anyways. They couldn't care less about people from other Gantz team that they do not know.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 18, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> AbnormallyNormal: Are you insane if Katou wished himself free who will became the main character in gantz? Inaba? Maybe Nishi could became the main but i don't think he can "drive" the story.



Not Inaba xD

But Nishi could do just fine.


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

Read on MH that the next chap has a coloured cover. Please please, let it feature HS X3


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

At this point I don't even care about a colored cover.  I just want at least 19 pages of some plot.  We got fucked big time last chapter. 

If not 19 pages, at least have some Reika action plot.


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

Speaking of Reika..I have something for you 


It's only a prototype..the real one's coming out in 09 or so


Freaken fanservice for the boys. Where's my Hikawa figure Dx


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Reika figure?  Must have!!!  Must FAP!!!

Lol, really that looks pretty good, can't wait for the finished product.  Thanks a whole lot, Nash. *reps* 

Did you actually look for this or you found it by accident looking for a Hikawa figure?


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

Found it on Gantz Otaku while looking for new HS pics

A Hikawa figure...that's something I can only dream of. THat's why I really, really hope he's on that cover. I wanna see his hair colour so badly


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait, he might not be blond?  I thought he was.


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

The only 2 official covers we have showed him blue-haired. But like, one was the PS2 game cover and the other one was small. So who knows how his hair actually looks like


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Blue...? 

I...I can't see him with blue hair.  I can't...

Anyway, you know what color is Reika's hair?  :I've seen brown, black, and blue.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 19, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Blue...?
> 
> I...I can't see him with blue hair.  I can't...
> 
> Anyway, you know what color is Reika's hair?  :I've seen brown, black, and blue.



Its Brown


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

And here's blue haired Hika  

Looks awesome


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

_That_ was Hikawa!?  I'd always wondered...  It doesn't look too bad.  Who is the other guy?

And I know I've seen Reika in different colored hair.  By Oku-sensei, of course.


----------



## Nash (Oct 19, 2008)

His vampire friend. Though, I kinda wonder...most of the colours of the characters on that PS2 cover are exactly like the anime. Except for Nishi's jacket. So maybe Oku wasn't really involved with the colouring and HS's actually blonde. Who knows. Too many questions, too little fanservice


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Nash said:


> His vampire friend. Though, I kinda wonder...most of the colours of the characters on that PS2 cover are exactly like the anime. Except for Nishi's jacket. So maybe Oku wasn't really involved with the colouring and HS's actually blonde. Who knows. Too many questions, too little fanservice


I don't think the PS2 cover miscoloring "Nishi's Jacket" is on the same level as them completely miscoloring a character's hair.

It's safe to say it's Blue as depicted until proven otherwise.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 20, 2008)

Nash said:


> Speaking of Reika..I have something for you
> 
> 
> It's only a prototype..the real one's coming out in 09 or so
> ...



I want Kuruno using the 700 points suit now thats overpower and i hope there's a way to remove Reika suit


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> And here's blue haired Hika
> 
> Looks awesome



Hikawa has blue hair?

I've always though that it was white. :amazed


----------



## Athrum (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah i also thought it was white until i saw an add for volume 20


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 21, 2008)

Where's the spoilers?
Are we gonna get em every wednesday now?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV0wIEKo-3w[/YOUTUBE]


I love Uncledude ball


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2008)

Though this is late i must say that tai looks so cute.

Much better before she died. I guess Gantz bank gives everyone a makeover.

*thinks about the tomb raider chick*


----------



## Nash (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh wow, Nishi participating in a meeting outside the Gantz room? This warms my cold and shrivelled heart. Can't wait for the scan x3


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 22, 2008)

Nash said:


> Oh wow, Nishi participating in a meeting outside the Gantz room? This warms my cold and shrivelled heart. Can't wait for the scan x3



I like how he's always so well informed in regards to Gantz


----------



## Frostman (Oct 22, 2008)

Why is Inaba the one sitting in the chair. He is the least deservent of it XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 22, 2008)

hmm raws are out quick but im still waitin for scan


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2008)

sometimes i wonder wht reika keeps thinking every time she looks on kurono


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> sometimes i wonder wht reika keeps thinking every time she looks on kurono



real question: what is kurono thinkin when lookin at tae? even now!

mangaka got some balls, hookin main character up with ugly broad over idol
hopefully kato gets yamazaki or kishimoto back to balance out the atrocity that is kurono x tae

frustrating


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2008)

nalex43 said:


> real question: what is kurono thinkin when lookin at tae? even now!
> 
> mangaka got some balls, hookin main character up with ugly broad over idol
> hopefully kato gets yamazaki or kishimoto back to balance out the atrocity that is kurono x tae
> ...



tae looks quite good from how she used to look


----------



## Bluth (Oct 23, 2008)

nalex43 said:


> real question: what is kurono thinkin when lookin at tae? even now!
> 
> mangaka got some balls, hookin main character up with ugly broad over idol
> hopefully kato gets yamazaki or kishimoto back to balance out the atrocity that is kurono x tae
> ...



Kurono is probably thinking about how Tae unconditionally loves him for the human being that he is in real life, that or how she gives good head.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 23, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> sometimes i wonder wht reika keeps thinking every time she looks on kurono




*Spoiler*: __ 



ReikaMG Kurono-kun masturbates in here.




She is obviously thinking something, she looks absent minded.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 23, 2008)

Nash said:


> His vampire friend. Though, I kinda wonder...most of the colours of the characters on that PS2 cover are exactly like the anime. Except for Nishi's jacket. So maybe Oku wasn't really involved with the colouring and HS's actually blonde. Who knows. Too many questions, too little fanservice


I don't know about the cover but in the actual game Hikawa is definitely blond, he also specializes in guns rather than swords and fights alongside the old vampire (who throws grenades/bombs but isn't much of a threat).

He's actually rather weak and more of an annoyance than anything, but since you fight him and his partner after fighting his other 2 much harder vampire buddies and he doesn't ever stop shooting (and his shots stun) he can finish you off easily if you come out of the last fight hurting. Plus I think he's the only vamp who can do the suit instant kill, or at least on normal.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluth said:


> Kurono is probably thinking about how Tae unconditionally loves him for the human being that he is in real life, that or how she gives good head.



true that. remember "Tae" is "eaT" backwards


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluth said:


> Kurono is probably thinking about how Tae unconditionally loves him for the human being that he is in real life, that or how she gives good head.




I was thinking something along the lines of the last part of your sentence.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 23, 2008)

nalex43 said:


> real question: what is kurono thinkin when lookin at tae? even now!
> 
> mangaka got some balls, hookin main character up with ugly broad over idol
> hopefully kato gets yamazaki or kishimoto back to balance out the atrocity that is kurono x tae
> ...



I hate to say this but there is some true here, i mean take a look on Tae as character she don't know about Gantz or have any idea of what's goin on and she is kinda ugly but Tae made the man that is Kurono now.

Maybe Reika desarve to be the main character lover in the end of this manga and Tae is just the first love nothing more.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluth said:


> Kurono is probably thinking about how Tae unconditionally loves him for the human being that he is in real life, that or how she gives good head.


Hell yeah reps to you


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

what's with all the Tae love!

the only upside is that she's less likely to die from involvement with gantz...though now it probably don't matter since the monsters are out to destroy everything...

neways, you think the two vampires will continue to help? or are they gonna just stand around? and who are they gonna fight next? gantz is so random, i can't understand what's going on at all. onion freaks, birdmen, buddha statues, midget angels, dinosaurs, vampires, demons/things from Berserk, what next, gundams?


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 23, 2008)

What's with all the Tae hate? 

Can a guy not love a girl just cause he loves her an not always base it on looks?

Considering Tae's looks, sure she will never measure up to a photo model sexy looks of Reika, but as far as the average girl is considered, she is cute.


----------



## Penance (Oct 23, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> What's with all the Tae hate?
> 
> Can a guy not love a girl just cause he loves her an not always base it on looks?
> 
> Considering Tae's looks, sure she will never measure up to a photo model sexy looks of Reika, but as far as the average girl is considered, she is cute.



TAE IS LOOOOVE!!!!


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

what's with Tae hate? Gantz is like hentai but now with ugly chick

seriously though, it's not really hate, it's just i get annoyed with her personality (and would prefer to not have to see sex scenes involving her). I understand that she was necessary to the plot to help change kurono's outlook, but ever since then...
don't forget he only hooked up with her because of a game he lost, not exactly the way you should start a relationship.

honestly though, it's not like reika likes kurono for his looks/money or anything either.

anyways, you wanna see real tae hate? go to mangahelpers. they're all like "Tae must DIE!"


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 23, 2008)

To me Tae makes Kurono more likable


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

that's true. he is more open to people now. like i said, i acknowledge that she was necessary to change him. but does he need tae to maintain this new outlook? presently all she does is stalk, have sex, and cry.

before when he raped that big buddha statue, he was pretty cool too.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 23, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> What's with all the Tae hate?
> 
> Can a guy not love a girl just cause he loves her an not always base it on looks?
> 
> Considering Tae's looks, sure she will never measure up to a photo model sexy looks of Reika, but as far as the average girl is considered, she is cute.



"average"? Don't give me this shit here you are talking about a manga that have a big melons bich in front page every chapter just look at Tomb Raiden, Reika, Kishimoto, Anzu!!! The only "average" here is Tae.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> What's with all the Tae hate?
> 
> Can a guy not love a girl just cause he loves her an not always base it on looks?
> 
> Considering Tae's looks, sure she will never measure up to a photo model sexy looks of Reika, but as far as the average girl is considered, she is cute.



True there is no need for tae hate.

Tae is the main  reason why kurono turned out into a decent individual.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2008)

nice chapter. this manga has been missing real sex action in it for a while now. manakas shuld bring it back, spice it up a lil bit.

ddl link, leave your thanks in their thread.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh, good chapter, i guess.
Gantz has always had some sort of philosophical undertone. Underneath the boobs and the asplosions there has always been some sort of darkness, which depicts the world as an evil and foul place and this constant battle with the aliens is really no different from the everyday shit that happens in the world.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 24, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Gantz is probably a reality tv show for the crazy scientists that made it.



Well Nishi did say in the first mission that it was reality tv, maybe he wasn't actually lying, maybe his father is one of the scientists.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

TBH I don't see anything wrong with Tae if he likes her then good  for him tbh, I personally think Tae is cool.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 24, 2008)

"It's not on a site any of you can get to."

Do you think Nishi was talking to us?


----------



## Bluth (Oct 24, 2008)

Frostman said:


> "It's not on a site any of you can get to."
> 
> Do you think Nishi was talking to us?



yeah, I thought Nishi was not only talking to the other Gantzers but to us as well, Oku is teasing us and not in a good way either


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 24, 2008)

Frostman said:


> "It's not on a site any of you can get to."
> 
> Do you think Nishi was talking to us?



4chan /b/ ?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Gantz is probably a reality tv show for the crazy scientists that made it.


I'd be so pissed


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 26, 2008)

That would be the worst plot twist ever.


----------



## Ooter (Oct 26, 2008)

Bluth said:


> yeah, I thought Nishi was not only talking to the other Gantzers but to us as well, Oku is teasing us and not in a good way either



the world wont end, dont worry.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 26, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> That would be the worst plot twist ever.



It's hard to beat the plot twist that Bleach have these days but even if Gantz is really a reality tv show will be a much better plot twist than Kurono dying  like a damn fodder.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> It's hard to beat the plot twist that Bleach have these days but even if Gantz is really a reality tv show will be a much better plot twist than Kurono dying  like a damn fodder.


It would be a good twist but I'd be pissed


----------



## Frostman (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd be a good kick in the nuts.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a good way to put it!


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 26, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> What's with all the Tae hate?
> 
> Can a guy not love a girl just cause he loves her an not always base it on looks?
> 
> Considering Tae's looks, sure she will never measure up to a photo model sexy looks of Reika, but as far as the average girl is considered, she is cute.



QFT. She's loves him unconditionally as well, in which he finally has reciprocated his feelings to.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hell yeah Tae is awsome


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 26, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> QFT. She's loves him unconditionally as well, in which he finally has reciprocated his feelings to.



She could at least put some silicone breasts to compete with Reika just a little.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> She could at least put some silicone breasts to compete with Reika just a little.


love comes first and I'm sure Oka will get there


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 26, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> love comes first and I'm sure Oka will get there



What the Fuck!? Gantz is just like a light hentai and Tae have too much love already and we need is some good sex scenes with nice Hot Chicks.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Like I said I give Oka 2 chapters until a sex scene


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> What the Fuck!? Gantz is just like a light hentai and Tae have too much love already and we need is some good sex scenes with nice Hot Chicks.



I'm sure Oku will provide the staple fanservice so don't worry


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Reika fanservice, hopefully.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> I'm sure Oku will provide the staple fanservice so don't worry


Yeah that's what I said there has to be lots of sex before the end of the world


----------



## Frostman (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone know Reika's age? i was surprise to see her in a school uniform...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah isn't she supposed to be grown up being an Idol and all?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Umm, _Teen_ Idol, anyone?





Anyone?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

OK I get it now, man I can't wait for the next chapter I wanna see Kurono on a mission


----------



## Nash (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanna see Inaba


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice set Nash nd I thought you wanted to see Nishi


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

@Nash: BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

OH MY GOD REPS:


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Funny, that's been in my sig for a long while...


----------



## Nash (Oct 26, 2008)

I just wanted to see your reactions if I suddenly supported Inaba, that's all


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Funny, that's been in my sig for a long while...


Yeah I just noticed it though and @ Nash my set is better


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> OH MY GOD REPS:



awesome pic


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Yeah I just noticed it though and @ Nash my set is better


Yeah, Joe Salaryman is just pure epicness. 



Nash said:


> I just wanted to see your reactions if I suddenly supported Inaba, that's all



Oh, well, that's all well and good...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah him and uncle-dudeball


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

"My name's Uncle Dudeball, and touching family reunions give me warm fuzzies in my CPU."

I nearly died.  :rofl


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah that was too funny, I liked how Joe said "Yay Ten Thousand Dollars" in the second episode


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, I didn't even know there was a new episode out...


----------



## Somnus (Oct 27, 2008)

After reading Gantz again I've been thinking, if the real Kishimoto died and ended up on Gantz again would she have her Gantz memories ? Since after Kurono was resurrected he kinda "loaded his last Gantz Save" , and if Kishimoto also appeared on Gantz again since she already had a profile probably she would have memories from both bodies. They could use this method to include her again without the 100 points


----------



## E (Oct 27, 2008)

did reika's tits get bigger? 

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 27, 2008)

"You let me drill you like Gurren-Lagann"




Next episode: WHOA NELLY IT'S LARA CROFT


----------



## Frostman (Oct 27, 2008)

@Zanarkandz, 

No, the real Kishimotto was never in Gantz. It was the copy that became part of it. Gantz was suppose to erase the real one but he messed up. 

The real Kishimotto and the one in GANTZ became diffrent people the moment the clone was created. The freed Kurono and the revived Kurono would also be diffrent people, since they have diffrent memories.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 27, 2008)

E said:


> did reika's tits get bigger?
> 
> slowpoke.jpg


Knowing Oka it's a possibiliy


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 27, 2008)

Anybody want to predict which nation has the strongest team? 

*My list:*

Germany
U.S.A.
China
Russia
North Korea
Britain 
Iran


----------



## Severnaruto (Oct 28, 2008)

1.: CANADA
2.: CANADA
3.: MAINE
4.: USA
5.: TOGO
6.: CANADA

That'd be my list...  and I'm not biased.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol, Gantz has a semi plot, omfg!


----------



## Nash (Oct 28, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Anybody want to predict which nation has the strongest team?
> 
> *My list:*
> 
> ...



1. China
2. China
3. China
4. Germany
5. China

/not biased of course


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Anybody want to predict which nation has the strongest team?
> 
> *My list:*
> 
> ...



Well, when Nishi was talking with Izumi about the other teams, he said that the strongest teams (Stronger than the ones from japan at least) were the Israeli, german and american teams i think, i may have missed one.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 28, 2008)

My list is rather similar. 

Germany
U.S.A.
China
Russia
North Korea
Britain
Iran


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 28, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, when Nishi was talking with Izumi about the other teams, he said that the strongest teams (Stronger than the ones from japan at least) were the Israeli, german and american teams i think, i may have missed one.



He just said those teams would be the likely have the best chance to pull through *Katastrophe* but that does not necessarily mean they are the strongest. 

For example, if the _American_ were unable to defeat the 100 Pointer from the last arc then they would just resort to nuking it seeing as how everybody can see them now.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 28, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Anybody want to predict which nation has the strongest team?
> 
> *My list:*
> 
> ...


Yeah but Chicago, Il has the best team


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2008)

Since the manga is made by a Japanese and it happens in Tokyo the strongest team is probably that one


----------



## Grandia (Oct 29, 2008)

smh @ the Tae hate


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2008)

> He just said those teams would be the likely have the best chance to pull through Katastrophe but that does not necessarily mean they are the strongest.




Well, one thing implies the other no?

Plus, Izumi was adamant of showing those teams that Japan was the better of them all.



> For example, if the American were unable to defeat the 100 Pointer from the last arc then they would just resort to nuking it seeing as how everybody can see them now.



The American _gantz team_, Nishi was only talking about what team was better qualified to survive Katastrophe, not the entire country. I doubt Gantz is giving nukes to the local Gantz team or else we´d notice.



> Since the manga is made by a Japanese and it happens in Tokyo the strongest team is probably that one



Not really, no.

Anyway, i´m happy that the reporter is finally going to Germany, can´t wait to finally get some question answered about Gantz after 24 volumes.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2008)

China

and 

UK strongest


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 29, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, one thing implies the other no?
> 
> Plus, Izumi was adamant of showing those teams that Japan was the better of them all.



Not really, considering how Oka was considered the strongest in _Japan_ however he didn't last that long in the face of a _100-Pointer_ even though he took down another one by himself before.


----------



## Nash (Oct 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> China
> 
> and
> 
> Ireland strongest



I agree


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicago has the best team in the world


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

the african gantz team is the shit


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 30, 2008)

The Vatican City has the strongest team. They are sponsored by god after all and probably cheat through their missions with overpowered weapons.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The Vatican City has the strongest team. They are sponsored by god after all and probably cheat through their missions with overpowered weapons.



I wonder if the Pope is a Gantzer


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

the pope is gantz in the ball the only difference he can come out at will


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> I wonder if the Pope is a Gantzer


You know he is. He uses some super gun that shoots cross shaped lasers


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> You know he is. He uses some super gun that shoots cross shaped lasers



Never the pope looked so cool


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Oct 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> Never the pope looked so cool



I bet if people would see the pope with a badass gun firing to aliens screaming "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU, ALIEN BITCHES", Catholicism would become far more popular.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I bet if people would see the pope with a badass gun firing to aliens screaming "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU, ALIEN BITCHES", Catholicism would become far more popular.


I know that I'd covert


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 30, 2008)

1. California
2. Texas
3. New York
4. Wisconsin
5. who knows?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The Vatican City has the strongest team. They are sponsored by god after all and probably cheat through their missions with overpowered weapons.


The Vatican is # 1.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I know that I'd covert



That's a good theory

OKA, MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 30, 2008)

lol,

*Flying Spaghetti Monster* iz 9000 points > *Pope Gantzer* .​


----------



## dEnd (Oct 30, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I bet if people would see the pope with a badass gun firing to aliens screaming "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU, ALIEN BITCHES", Catholicism would become far more popular.


man, I LMAO reading this

from the places said here the only I think could really be great was Africa ...constant war, ppl physically well prepare to run/jump/fight

come on, the most part of the cities said here would give a bunch of fatties, trowing buggers on the aliens, as Gantzers


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 31, 2008)

dEnd said:


> man, I LMAO reading this
> 
> from the places said here the only I think could really be great was Africa ...constant war, ppl physically well prepare to run/jump/fight
> 
> come on, the most part of the cities said here would give a bunch of fatties, trowing buggers on the aliens, as Gantzers


The pope isn't fat nor does he need *buggers*


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> You know he is. He uses some super gun that shoots cross shaped lasers



thats from finishing the game 100 times

he didnt even need a suit


----------



## narutosaipen (Oct 31, 2008)

monster was a  wonder to read.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> thats from finishing the game 100 times
> 
> he didnt even need a suit


Yeah he's just that badass


----------



## dEnd (Oct 31, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> The pope isn't fat nor does he need *buggers*


oh sry, I mean, except the pope 

...Pope FTW!


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> thats from finishing the game 100 times
> 
> he didnt even need a suit



His hat is a atomic weapon


----------



## Felix (Oct 31, 2008)

I need to ask an artist to draw that
Fucking epic


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Not really, considering how Oka was considered the strongest in _Japan_ however he didn't last that long in the face of a _100-Pointer_ even though he took down another one by himself before.



Strongest in Japan is quite a stretch, no?

Don?t remember that ever being stated in the Osaka storyline.

That he was the best in the Osakan team and than anyone in the Tokyo team there?s no doubt in that but in the end the Tokyo team proved superior since it?s with team work that you go places in Gantz.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 1, 2008)

Felix said:


> I need to ask an artist to draw that
> Fucking epic


Yea we do, that'd be awsome, someone quick go make a request in the *Request and Giveaway section*


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like Kurono is planing to save the world from the war because there is no God to protect us... WoW i have no idea of what's going to happend next chapter.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 2, 2008)

Please let Kuwabara and Oka make another appearance .​


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2008)

Oka's dead. 

But I wouldn't mind seeing Alien-raping Kuwabara again. 

And didn't the old man say that he felt Kurono was the one that could save the world from darkness?  That he's "the Light" or something?


----------



## Nash (Nov 2, 2008)

I would have never thought that a manga's main character could be the world's saviour 


Oka's just taking a nap. He'll be back


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2008)

Nash said:


> I would have never thought that a manga's main character could be the world's saviour



Sarcasm's not cute on you...


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 2, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Oka's dead.
> 
> But I wouldn't mind seeing Alien-raping Kuwabara again.
> 
> And didn't the old man say that he felt Kurono was the one that could save the world from darkness?  That he's "the Light" or something?



I wouldn't be surprised if Nerd or Kuwabara revived him.

And besides, the old man is delusional .
​


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't care if he is, the old man is still alive...


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 3, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Nerd or Kuwabara revived him.
> 
> And besides, the old man is delusional .
> ​



The Nerd will revive Anzu and Kuwabara only care to revive some alien bich so he can rape her ass again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Yet Oka was the only one who could stand up to Nuri without help. He even lasted longer then Kaze who got owned in a second from Nuri's final form.



Yet you´re missing my point. Oka faced Nuri alone and ended up with his lung floating off his corpse. Same for Kaze, except that he ended up in once piece.

Katou and the rest of the Tokyo team, however weaker than Oka individually, proved better than him with team work.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 3, 2008)

I miss Kuwabara and his STD's


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2008)

They won't revive the black guy _[George]_ .​


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 3, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yet you?re missing my point. Oka faced Nuri alone and ended up with his lung floating off his corpse. Same for Kaze, except that he ended up in once piece.
> 
> Katou and the rest of the Tokyo team, however weaker than Oka individually, proved better than him with team work.



Hmm...who would win? Tokyo Team vs Oka.

Tokyo Team- Reika, Kaze, Sakurai, and the old man (Kurono and Izumi would be too much ).  They have access to Gantzuits, X-Gun and X-Shotgun, and Gantzwords. 

Oka- Has 700 point suit, as well as Gantzword.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Hmm...who would win? Tokyo Team vs Oka.
> 
> Tokyo Team- Reika, Kaze, Sakurai, and the old man (Kurono and Izumi would be too much ).  They have access to Gantzuits, X-Gun and X-Shotgun, and Gantzwords.
> 
> Oka- Has 700 point suit, as well as Gantzword.



That depends really. Reika & Old Man are nothing more than distractions in this brawl-fest and would get slaughtered moments into the battle if Oka is *Bloodlusted*. If Kaze can subdue the suit long enough, Sakurai can implode Oka's vital organ, other than that they really have no chance.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 3, 2008)

I dunno so much about Reika and the Old Man (the fuck is his name!?) being all that useless...  Reika at least.

And I don't think Sakurai's power would work well against Oka's suit.  Remember the Nuri's invisible attack (reminded me of Telekinesis) didn't affect Oka at all, but destroyed the surrounding area.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> I dunno so much about Reika and the Old Man (the fuck is his name!?) being all that useless...  Reika at least.
> 
> And I don't think Sakurai's power would work well against Oka's suit.  Remember the Nuri's invisible attack (reminded me of Telekinesis) didn't affect Oka at all, but destroyed the surrounding area.



Then they're fucked because Kaze won't last long against Oka's ping pong skills .

I love how Kyou could have instantly killed the _100-Pointer_ if he had an *H-Gun* but got spotted at the last possible second.​


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 4, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> They won't revive the black guy _[George]_ .​


That kinda sucks


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 4, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> That kinda sucks



Nor would they revive Sniper-san from the* BTA [Buddha Temple Alien] Arc*.

Another random question: If you scored 100 points which option would you pick, if you choose to revive someone who would it be in the database.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would request *another* Kuwabara


----------



## seastone (Nov 4, 2008)

I would revive the sniper. Since it would be interesting to see someone with military experience be in a gantz team.


----------



## Nash (Nov 4, 2008)

Izumi


----------



## Frostman (Nov 5, 2008)

*downloads Gantz RAW and injects into arm*


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Gantz Kage Bunshin no Jutsu.

I could translate the german parts, but I don't know if this is of much help.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 5, 2008)

WoW this makes the team Tokyo so small and patetic it's just like Lastier said it's a fucking Naruto Kage Bunshin in other words it's cheap.

I was hoping there was just one or two teams for country but now looks like it's 100 or even more for state.


----------



## Somnus (Nov 5, 2008)

This chapter blew my mind, even if I couldn't read anything, I wasn't really expecting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gantz to be produced by humans


. And the cover rocks


----------



## Frostman (Nov 5, 2008)

i can't wait to see the follow up of this. In...two...weeks. 

I was surprised too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



especially seeing kishimotto in the chapter


----------



## Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy shit at the last page Dx


And lol @ the German


----------



## Felix (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell
A factory just doing Gantz balls like that?
And they are all "Oh yeah, you can take pictures, just be silent"


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*GANTZ* is actually made in China, how else can it be mass-produced so fast .​



This chapter made me lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 5, 2008)

the cover is the best cover ever


----------



## dEnd (Nov 5, 2008)

fist reaction after read: WTF!!

my theories were down the drain right now


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 5, 2008)

5 Bucks there will be more than 2 black guys on _North American Team_!​


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 5, 2008)

You can tell a Gantz chapter is going to be entertaining when Oku draws tits on the cover.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 5, 2008)

hmm... not sure I like how this is going o.o, it better be good.


----------



## piccun? (Nov 5, 2008)

it's already been 2 weeks  

and chapter seems interesting 




Kitty Litter said:


> You can tell a Gantz chapter is going to be entertaining when Oku draws tits on the cover.



nice theory 
BTW, was that reika on the cover?


----------



## Penance (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha...WHAT DiD I SAY?!


----------



## Nash (Nov 5, 2008)

piccun said:


> it's already been 2 weeks
> 
> and chapter seems interesting
> 
> ...



i wondered that too..is that reika?ß? nice tits


----------



## Frostman (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah i don't think its Reika, but i do think ive seen this cover girl before.


----------



## E (Nov 6, 2008)

so a whole factory...interesting ?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if I can get one shipped to my house.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 6, 2008)

Man that chapter was kick ass I can't wait for the scan


----------



## Kraker2k (Nov 7, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Nah i don't think its Reika, but i do think ive seen this cover girl before.



I'm 95% sure its Reika given the hair parting. Reika always has that one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2008)

Thing is, this didn´t answered us shit yet, besides the fact that Gantz balls are mass produced in Germany, what´s the story behind it and who started it, Aliens can easily be thrown into the mix, i can´see this as actual human technology.

And now there´s the issue of the humans inside the GantZ balls.

What´s the criteria behind their selection to be inserted in one?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2008)

Gantz factory? I honestly don't know where there going with this. Chapter wasn't that good. But the cover makes it 11/10.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 8, 2008)

What about the guys inside the black balls then?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2008)

The finest in German Engineering!


----------



## Somnus (Nov 9, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What about the guys inside the black balls then?



They're jews


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 9, 2008)

Somnus said:


> They're jews



rofl lol ...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2008)

Somnus said:


> They're jews



             .


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 9, 2008)

Somnus said:


> They're jews


----------



## Ooter (Nov 9, 2008)

thats a stupid comment.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice...............


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 9, 2008)

Oooooooooh, sweet. Thanks for the linkage.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 9, 2008)

Somnus said:


> They're jews



I don't get it. 

Anyway, I was not expecting a Gantz factory...


----------



## Alucard (Nov 10, 2008)

I Bet they are Nazi creations ( hell...it happen in Hellsing why not in this manga too right? )


----------



## Medusa (Nov 10, 2008)

Somnus said:


> They're jews



I fucken lol'd  

that is possible I mean seriously

Gantz is jewish name.. it means "complete" or "complete peace" I think


----------



## dEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

germans, jews and war ...not good ...just not good


----------



## Eleven (Nov 10, 2008)

Ugh after several volumes suddenly plot. I liked it better when it was just Aliens and shit. Now we are having a human man made conspiracy.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't get it, why would humans mass product Gantz and then let normal people use it? 

If they really wanted to fight aliens shouldn't they let soldiers use Gantz or something like that? They can even revive dead guys with Gantz...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, Oku has been known for racial slurs before


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 11, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Well, Oku has been known for racial slurs before



hahaha. and yes gantz keeps getting better


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I thought it was awsome


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 12, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Well, Oku has been known for racial slurs before



LOL what chapter was that O_O?


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 12, 2008)

If this turns out to be _another_ Nazi conspiracy...  that would be lame


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 12, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> There was a previous Nazi conspiracy?


No but it's an overused theme in many stories


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 12, 2008)

Aburamushi said:


> No but it's an overused theme in many stories



I bet that your *Nazi* conspiracy stories didn't have aliens, pew pew laserz, and porn in it .


----------



## Medusa (Nov 13, 2008)

I love that panel...



Nihonjin said:


> LOL what chapter was that O_O?



Chapter 121


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 13, 2008)

So, am I the only one who finds this plot twist kinda dumb?

Also, any money the Gantz suits are made by small Indonesian children for like less than a dollar a day.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 13, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> I bet that your *Nazi* conspiracy stories didn't have aliens, pew pew laserz, and porn in it .


Don't forget the Pope


----------



## Penance (Nov 14, 2008)

Who wants the Pope in their porn?  Um...wait...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know but wouldn't it be awsome if the pope was a Gantzer, him and the Dalai Lama


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 15, 2008)

They both have an Oka mech each.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Pope doesn't need a mech he has a gun that fires cross shaped lazers


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2008)

/Pops in

Finally read the last few chapters, and I was satisfied. The manga is finally shaping out to be of global proportions. Endgame? Possibly.


----------



## Felix (Nov 16, 2008)

I still demand a Pope Gantzer Fanart


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 16, 2008)

I would do it but I can't draw


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 16, 2008)

I swear, every chapter is getting shorter and shorter...


----------



## Nash (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait for the new chap x3


----------



## Nash (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katou x Kishimoto fuck yeah


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

the pope and his popemobile 



fuck those other gantz vehicles


----------



## fxu (Nov 18, 2008)

*Scan is out*


----------



## Somnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow that was a useless chapter, it only focused on relationships, well I get the feeling this Kishimoto will end up in Gantz again


----------



## Frostman (Nov 18, 2008)

Even though there wasn't much in the chapter, the tension is really starting rise. Im feeling very edgy.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 18, 2008)

The chapters are getting shorter and shorter.................the chapter was alright at least they are trying get some character development...even if it's not a lot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 18, 2008)

I just wish that it chapters came out more often.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought there was hope for Inaba. He managed to piss me off this time though


----------



## Frostman (Nov 18, 2008)

The note at the end. Does it mean that we will be getting 4 chapters back to back next year?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And just when I think I could tolerate Inaba he goes Creepy Stalker Guy.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 18, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> the pope and his popemobile
> 
> 
> 
> fuck those other gantz vehicles


Watch it's gonna happen the Pope *IS *a gantzer, just wait


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 18, 2008)

Osama is the 2nd best *Gantzer* in the world .


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like how you put second, nice move


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KatouxKishimoto 






Red Viking said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And just when I think I could tolerate Inaba he goes Creepy Stalker Guy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, just what i thought  But if he's still around, he might play some sort of important part. Who knows, he might even try to kill Kurono


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Then Kei will pimp slap that hoe to learn his place in this manga.




I want some Post Osaka Team and Host Samurai development.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2008)

loooool Inaba.

You're not gonna get in a girl's panties by talking trash about the man she loves/wants to hump, you obsessive fucktwat.


----------



## auralawliet (Nov 19, 2008)

Frostman said:


> The note at the end. Does it mean that we will be getting 4 chapters back to back next year?



I think that's what it means? Also, I think, though I'm not sure, that shounen jump's year officially ends next week and the next one starts in december - young jump might be the same. Taking these two things together would mean we're getting a chapter a week next month.

That's just a guess though don't read into it or go telling other people it's fact.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Then Kei will pimp slap that hoe to learn his place in this manga.



That goes without saying


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2008)

Hah, what the hell Katou, you should bring back the Gantz version of Tits, not try to pick up the normal version, what has she done for you lately?

Aside from looking HOT AS FUCK.

Hum...

Forget what i said, go for it man!

Nice chapter, going on the different daily situations of the Gantzers, i especially liked how Kaze is now all socially awkward now that he wants to really take care of Takeshi.

My first thought when i saw Inaba proposing to Reika was that he was going to rape her right there but then maybe Inaba doesn´t have the balls to do it even if he did look pretty desperate in that car, the "I´m so desperate that i´m not accepting a no for an answer" not the "I´m so desperate that i barely have any kind of initiative".


I can see Reika herself doing a desperate move to Kurono, though.


----------



## E (Nov 19, 2008)

i smell a potential backstabber ?


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL Inaba is the worst and the last in everything here his lines suck, he don't have any points, he is weak and patetic, he don't give a damn about Reika (remember when the vampire was going to kill her and Inaba was just looking like a idiot) and the worst he is the first to backstabber others and the first to run like chicken.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2008)

Next chapter.

Onidzuka sees Inaba.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 19, 2008)

God damn it!! Kishimoto is back.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 19, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Next chapter.
> 
> Onidzuka sees Inaba.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 19, 2008)

I predict that we'll see Kuwabara in the next chapter


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


>


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 19, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


>



You guys just made my day +++++++++reps for you two.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Next chapter.
> 
> Onidzuka sees Inaba.





Host Samurai said:


>





OMG! That's hilarious!!!

And I knew we'd see Kishimoto again.  But I'm annoyed by Katou all over again.  I mean, come _on_, how could the guy forget about Anzu so easily!?


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 19, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> OMG! That's hilarious!!!
> 
> And I knew we'd see Kishimoto again.  But I'm annoyed by Katou all over again.  I mean, come _on_, how could the guy forget about Anzu so easily!?



Who is Anzu again? 

When i start reading Gantz i was thinking Kishimoto was a main character like Sakura from Naruto and after 3 missions she die but since Katou and Kurono die too maybe Kishimoto will return too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can see Reika herself doing a desperate move to Kurono, though.




I think its gonna work for her though. She's gonna be naked in his room, crying and saying "this may be the last time I ever see you! I just want one night with you!" then hopefully Kurono goes "yeah okay" because he's such a good friend.


...ok, I don't care what happens as long as Reika gets naked. .


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 19, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> OMG! That's hilarious!!!
> 
> And I knew we'd see Kishimoto again.  But I'm annoyed by Katou all over again.  I mean, come _on_, how could the guy forget about Anzu so easily!?



*GANTZ* likes to mind-fuck with Katou every time they go back to the room. 

Inabi seriously needs to learn how to make his moves on people, the Old Man has a better chance with Reika seeing as how he has shown us this chapter how he can easily manipulate people to live with him. 



Yoburi said:


> Who is Anzu again?
> 
> When i start reading Gantz i was thinking Kishimoto was a main character like Sakura from Naruto and after 3 missions she die but since Katou and Kurono die too maybe Kishimoto will return too.



Anzu's the girl that kept on following Katou from the Osaka Team and ended up being shredded much like Katou's previous love interests.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

GANTZ needs more sex scenes imo. Thats almost half the reason why I kept reading


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2008)

Other than me, who else is unable to see Inaba as a designer?  I can only see him as a failure who does odd jobs and then spends that little bit of money getting pissdrunk on Saturday night.  And gets no ass to show for it.

Jesus Christ, do I hate that guy...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> OMG! That's hilarious!!!
> 
> And I knew we'd see Kishimoto again.  But I'm annoyed by Katou all over again.  I mean, come _on_, how could the guy forget about Anzu so easily!?


Anzu just stuck herself on him and forced him to promise to live with her. Not to mention she was laughing and insulting Kato the moment she was introduced.
What a bitch 


Niko Bellic said:


> GANTZ needs more sex scenes imo. Thats almost half the reason why I kept reading




Yeah, Reika needs someone to do her already


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Anzu just stuck herself on him and forced him to promise to live with her. Not to mention she was laughing and insulting Kato the moment she was introduced.
> What a bitch



She still "loved" him in the end.  And she saved his life.  He cried over her death (I think).  Then a few chapters later, he's trying to hook up with Kishimoto.  Shit, all three of them fail, I should just try and forget this happened. 



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Yeah, Reika needs someone to do her already



Reika needs Kurono to do her.  Hard.  Doggy-style.  No condom.  All night.  Seriously, she must be pent up as hell.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 19, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Reika needs Kurono to do her.  Hard.  Doggy-style.  No condom.  All night.  Seriously, she must be pent up as hell.



I sense a kinky threesome between Tae, Kei, and Reika.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 20, 2008)

Reika will get 100 points and use them to take Kuruno out of Gantz and erase his memories.

Then she can fuck him all night.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn Inaba has Zero Game


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, her options are : 

Designer dude - he fails hard.

Old man - He lacks viagra.

little kid - no, just no. 

Hoi hoi : again, no...

Kaze : hmm. Give her to Kaze, and he'd rip her apart. She should definitely consider this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I think its gonna work for her though. She's gonna be naked in his room, crying and saying "this may be the last time I ever see you! I just want one night with you!" then hopefully Kurono goes "yeah okay" because he's such a good friend.
> 
> 
> ...ok, I don't care what happens as long as Reika gets naked. .



Jesus Christ dude, your fucking avatar.


But yeah, that?s exactly the angle i see Reika going for.

Reika goes to Kurono?s palce uninvited and pretends she want to talk about the catastrophe and out of the blue takes her clothes off. Kurono hesitates, he says he's not really like that, but then he can't hold himself seeing how  hot Reika is and gives in, or maybe even through discussion; she could start crying and explain to him that if she's going to die, she'd rather have a single dream night with the man she loves. I think that would be Kurono's way of showing more respect and care than reviving her, for reviving would mean bringing her back to a possible new death.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 20, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> she could start crying and explain to him that if she's going to die, she'd rather have a single dream night with the man she loves. I think that would be Kurono's way of showing more respect and care than reviving her, for reviving would mean bringing her back to a possible new death.



Kuruno taking one for the team?

He must betray his girlfriend for the sake of Reika, what an easy decision


----------



## Kyo. (Nov 20, 2008)

loose the unknown bitch and go with the super hot star.

its an easy desicion man


----------



## Nash (Nov 20, 2008)

Kaze x Reika would be loooooff pek


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 20, 2008)

Official Is Kakashi dead sticky

Vote Gantz!


----------



## Nash (Nov 20, 2008)

> * No title that has won within the past 12 months is allowed.



Lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 20, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> I sense a kinky threesome between Tae, Kei, and Reika.


That'd be the best move Oka ever made


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 21, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> She still "loved" him in the end.  And she saved his life.  He cried over her death (I think).  Then a few chapters later, he's trying to hook up with Kishimoto.  Shit, all three of them fail, I should just try and forget this happened.


Meh, i like Kato and Kishimoto (hey, she's the original Titz ).
It's just that Anzu seemed like a random generic chick that was there just to show off Katou's charisma. She was annoying to me.
Katou crying over someone's death does not make them special, it's how Katou is.



> Reika needs Kurono to do her.  Hard.  Doggy-style.  No condom.  All night.  Seriously, she must be pent up as hell.


Yes.

YES! 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ dude, your fucking avatar.
> 
> 
> But yeah, that´s exactly the angle i see Reika going for.
> ...


God fucking damn, this would be great. Kurono's true personality would emerge again.
Tae has turned Kurono awesome battle-wise, but a fucking pansy character-wise. "I'LL SURVIVE AND GO HOME AND LICK MY LOLI-POP "
I miss the selfish, self-proclaimed hero Kurono who only killed aliens to show off and look down on others. He was far more interesting that way.


Gummyvites said:


> If Reika gets naked, I don't see any point in reading Gantz anymore.



Then it is a perfect manga


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I miss the selfish, self-proclaimed hero Kurono who only killed aliens to show off and look down on others. He was far more interesting that way.



His atitude was what really got me into Gantz in the first place. I remember seeing the part where Kuruno died in the subway station and thinking that the things he said about the others surrounding him, that could be me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> His atitude was what really got me into Gantz in the first place. I remember seeing the part where Kuruno died in the subway station and thinking that the things he said about the others surrounding him, that could be me.



he turned out to be boring for me. That kurono, glad died. I didn't want him to be a main character, he was a jackass, and I was rooting for the aliens to blow his brain off.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

HOLY HELL WHY ARE THE CHAPTERS GETTING SHORTER AND SHORTER?!


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Is anyone else kinda unsure about this new direction gantz is taking with katastrofy and that gantz is man made?


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 21, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Is anyone else kinda unsure about this new direction gantz is taking with katastrofy and that gantz is man made?



If the author pulls out a "The tech came from the future to save the present lol !" crap, I'll puke.

Hint : Gantz balls when closed, make me think of the Terminator movies, if you know what I mean.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Meh, i like Kato and Kishimoto (hey, she's the original Titz ).
> It's just that Anzu seemed like a random generic chick that was there just to show off Katou's charisma. She was annoying to me.
> Katou crying over someone's death does not make them special, it's how Katou is.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right I miss the old Kurono too


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 21, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> If the author pulls out a "The tech came from the future to save the present lol !" crap, I'll puke.
> 
> Hint : Gantz balls when closed, make me think of the Terminator movies, if you know what I mean.



lol this ain't *Psyren*.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I have no clue where this manga is going now.

all I hope is it better be good.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 21, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> lol this ain't *Psyren*.


Is Psyren good?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 21, 2008)

Psyren is awesome! Vote MotM for it!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't knoe I kinda want to see Gantz win it again (win with dupes)


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 21, 2008)

Gantz can't be voted.  It's won MotM in the last 12 months.  Go vote Psyren.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 22, 2008)

Pssh... the last 12 months should have gone to gantz anyways.. fight the power, vote gantz!


----------



## Frostman (Nov 22, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> If Reika gets naked, I don't see any point in reading Gantz anymore.





?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Then it is a perfect manga



See chapter 198


----------



## Bluth (Nov 23, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Tae has turned Kurono awesome battle-wise, but a fucking pansy character-wise. "I'LL SURVIVE AND GO HOME AND LICK MY LOLI-POP "
> I miss the selfish, self-proclaimed hero Kurono who only killed aliens to show off and look down on others. He was far more interesting that way.



I don't know, I think his transition from a fucking asshole to a hero is a pretty interesting change, I do agree that his character is a little stagnant now that he has made that transition, but hopefully we'll have a something happen to him that give him a bit more development.  I would hate to see him turn into what he used to be, that would be like character regression.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 23, 2008)

Frostman said:


> See chapter 198



Curse you!!! You made me remember that! 

That wasn't even Reika--just some gay-ass Demon. Then he asks Inaba if it felt good. Owned!


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 23, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> lol this ain't *Psyren*.



I've never read Psyren....


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 23, 2008)

There are two types of Gantz fans: the ones who like Tae and her relationship with Kurono, and the ones that want her to die and for Reika to take her place (complete with 24/7 sexy-times).

Guess which one I am


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys, if all of you are really good GantZ fans then you'll like this manga called Biomega. The art reminds me of GantZ. The plot is amazing, art is fantastic and the their fights are badass.


----------



## Martinie (Nov 23, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys, if all of you are really good GantZ fans then you'll like this manga called Biomega. The art reminds me of GantZ. The plot is amazing, art is fantastic and the their fights are badass.



Looks fine i will read it, the 285 Gantz Chapter were to fast, read them in 1 Week ;-(
Now i can wait to see what will happen in the factory in germany.
(as a german i liked it how Berlin was introduced)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 23, 2008)

> See chapter 198





Bluth said:


> I don't know, I think his transition from a fucking asshole to a hero is a pretty interesting change, I do agree that his character is a little stagnant now that he has made that transition, but hopefully we'll have a something happen to him that give him a bit more development.  I would hate to see him turn into what he used to be, that would be like character regression.



I know, i just wish there still was a sign of his old character still there, so the process of him turning into a better person could continue.
If it's over like that, it's boring


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I don't know, I think his transition from a fucking asshole to a hero is a pretty interesting change, I do agree that his character is a little stagnant now that he has made that transition, but hopefully we'll have a something happen to him that give him a bit more development.  I would hate to see him turn into what he used to be, that would be like character regression.




Completely agree with that, i can?t see Kurono changing to his cynical, sack of dicks old self out of nowhere, if anything the selfish one in this equation is Reika if she, indeed tries to convince Kurono to start dating/bonking her. I?m sure future deaths will deal with moral decisions that will clash with his heroic personality. Will he revive other people he knows or will he start getting 100point guns to better survive, shit like that.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Character Regression?
I can't imagine a credible way for that to happen


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 23, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> There are two types of Gantz fans: the ones who like Tae and her relationship with Kurono, and the ones that want her to die and for Reika to take her place (complete with 24/7 sexy-times).
> 
> Guess which one I am



The former?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Character Regression?
> I can't imagine a credible way for that to happen



Ahh but Human Devolution exists, we normally call it "*PIS*".


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Why does Gantz seem to have gone on a tangent


----------



## Frostman (Nov 29, 2008)

We have been on the same mission for over a year, so this change of pase seems new to us.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 29, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> he turned out to be boring for me. That kurono, glad died. I didn't want him to be a main character, he was a jackass, and I was rooting for the aliens to blow his brain off.



I actually really liked that Kurono.

You can't blame the guy for being mad that that idiot Kato got him killed and involved in Gantz in the first place. You can't blame him for being mad that Kato was getting all of the attention, and he sucked at Gantz compared to Kurono, but all he had to do was "Be Brave" and "Willing to sacrifice his life" for the Girls to go Ga-Ga over him.

That made him feel kind of relatable to a real person, like me. If I was him. I know I'd be pissed at Kato.

There are enough Kato's in Anime and Manga.

Not enough people that actually worry about their own well being and survival first, which is, pretty much the #1 Rule of life, which Kato somehow defies illogically.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2008)

Frostman said:


> We have been on the same mission for over a year, so this change of pase seems new to us.



Wow has it already been a year


----------



## Bluth (Nov 29, 2008)

I actually enjoyed the jackass Kurono as well, but I think if he had stayed mostly the same, we would all be sick of it by now, and the Kurono of today still has a lot cockyness to him, so it isn't like he lost that side of him, he just found a reason to live and to become a better person, I admire that.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah he was fun, and I wish wish we could see him again.  Although I do think that Tae has made Kurono into a better person.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 1, 2008)

Well hot damn my friend wasn't shitting me when he told me Kurono was back. I enjoyed jackass Kurono, it was a nice change from all the usual main characters. I really liked that first chick he screwed though, I hope they bring her back. I hope he eventually gives in to Reika


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't fucking hotlink from that site.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Don't fucking hotlink from that site.



why? admin of rsf posted that link on mh


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Don't fucking hotlink from that site.



Your point?


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 3, 2008)

FUCK!  

Did she get rejected?


----------



## fxu (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh... this is so boring..

Romance in Gantz?

Fuck this crap... JUST FIGHT ALREADY GOREEEEE PEWPEW LAZABEAM KABOOOOM


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Reika


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 3, 2008)

If I were Kuruno, Reika would get it real good.

I'd even  convince them to a threesome. World is about to end anyways, they wouldn't say no.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 3, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Oh my gosh... this is so boring..
> 
> Romance in Gantz?
> 
> Fuck this crap... JUST FIGHT ALREADY GOREEEEE PEWPEW LAZABEAM KABOOOOM



Reika about to go _School Days_ on Kurono's ass then Tae-chan goes _School Days_ on her ass too then we back to good ol' *GANTZ*.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2008)

Medusa said:


> why? admin of rsf posted that link on mh





DELAHK said:


> Your point?



Because its just stealing bandwitdth and last time people did that the site was shut down for a day or two.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 3, 2008)

When i looked at the RAW and saw the 100 on the last page, i initially though she would get 100 points to free herself from the game and forget about Kurono. I was shocked to see that she would revive another Kurono. After that i was getting the school days vibe from her too.

But i feel sorry for her. I want to give her a hug. I'd be fully willing to take the rebound too.


----------



## Somnus (Dec 3, 2008)

But if her plan suceeds , with time and skill she'll have a harem of Kuronos


----------



## Nash (Dec 3, 2008)

those last chaps sure were boring. i want some raep scenes pl0x


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2008)

epic lulz in the chap... revive a kurono?  should be interesting to see it happen


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 3, 2008)

Reika wants Kurono's so bad, but is too nice of a person, so instead she's going the crazy chick route and gonna revive her very own Kurono.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, i brought up the point of re-reviving someone before


----------



## Bluth (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody else beginning to think Reika's getting a bit....well pathetic?  I mean come on, she's going to make a new Kurono because she can't have the real thing!?!  That's getting into the psychotic stalker realm!


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 3, 2008)

Bluth said:


> Anybody else beginning to think Reika's getting a bit....well pathetic?  I mean come on, she's going to make a new Kurono because she can't have the real thing!?!  That's getting into the psychotic stalker realm!



I think that's what most people are saying.

I think Reika has become too popular for her own good, so the author is trying to get rid of her by making her go a bit crazy.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately i agree. Back in the last of the arc with the introduction of the Osaka fodder, i lost the sense of danger for the Tokyo team. They felt like stapled main characters. But now with these recent chapters, some of them don't look very safe anymore.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Kuruno is becaming Gay or some shit like that, i mean he just refuse a body call from Reika!? someting is not right with this dude even a gay man would say yes!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it just me or does Tae's asian glare make you smirk or laugh?


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes...yes it does.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 4, 2008)

i though she was going to cry. She look like the type the stab him out of fear of being dumped. Thats how i always though Kei would be killed off.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2008)

^ well, the way it's going right now, it seems as if it's either going to be a stabbing by Tae or Reika, it's a race to see which girl goes crazy enough to do the old "If I can have him no one can!"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 4, 2008)

Shit, a virgin girl's psychotic wrath is something to be afraid of. Scary scary...


----------



## dEnd (Dec 4, 2008)

one thinking after read the last chapter... "please, KILL THE F****** REIKA BITCH!!"


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 4, 2008)

Didn't Tae split up with Kei after she realized he went on a date with Reika? She's a timid girl I'd doubt she'd do anything crazy.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 4, 2008)

But she was killed a few days after they split. Then all memories of that was conveniently erased. She was suffering from PTSD, so who knows what she would have done had Kurono actually did something bad. 

And the way she was smiling when she first brought up the issue gave me the chills. Then she started screaming. After that changed the topic to his birthday and ran off smiling. Scary.

In a way Gantz saved their relationship. And Kurono's life.


----------



## piccun? (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the scan out?  I don't want to read the other pages because I don't want to be spoiled >_>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YEAH, KURONO!!

Believe it or not that´s manly right there, he has a good relationship with Tae and they both have gone through alot, as in life threatening situations and relationship wise. Now that Reika pretty much said that she wanted to boink Kurono, he refuses out of commitment with Tae, he kbnows that he has a good thing with her.

I wouldn´t do that, none of my relationships were that meaningful to refuse a hot session of unfaithful sex that hot but i can appreciate it when i see the opposite happening.

It takes a man to turn down sex.

And since Gantz most likely won´t give the possibility of cloning a a second copy of Kurono (Nishi said it himself, Gantz sometimes makes mistakes with clones, he doesn´t do that deliberately, she´ll to kill him in a fit of craziness.)


Also, angry glaring Tae is moe and funny at the same time.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 4, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, angry glaring Tae is moe and funny at the same time.



Thank goodness I wasn't the only one who felt that way haha.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 4, 2008)

Gantz looks like it might try and start getting deep. GOAT isn't happy about that. Gantz isn't a deep manga and shouldn't try to be. It needs to slow down and explain some shit.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 4, 2008)

But we have had some explanations, they just told us where the balls come from. 

If you look at past Gantz chapters, its always been like this, these so called "DEEP" chapters have always been there, its just most people read over them in bulk so when it comes to reading it Bi-weekly we all think its really slow and boring, when infact its Gantz's usual pace.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2008)

For the last 2 chapters, I have been ZERO interested. Like awhile back I thought they would go more in detail with the making of gantz balls


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2008)

there's gantz next week (December 9-10)

isnt it awesumE?


----------



## Somnus (Dec 4, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Gantz looks like it might try and start getting deep. GOAT isn't happy about that. Gantz isn't a deep manga and shouldn't try to be. It needs to slow down and explain some shit.



I always considered Gantz to be deep because of Kurono development and the society that is shown is probably one of the most realistic i've seen in a manga.

Anyways people whine when a battle is long even if it's awesome like what happened in the last mission, and whine when they are in-between missions 

Unlike other mangas I believe everything they show in Gantz is for a reason, probably all this KuronoXReikaXTae and KatouXKishimoto will have some importance in the catastrophe, and it's always fun to see if Reika will fall for Inaba just to affect Kurono.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 4, 2008)

If this was the old kurono we would have had a sex scene.


DAMMIT.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Reika is going to bring back her own Kurono. Wow. Love makes you do crazy things


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Reika is going to bring back her own Kurono. Wow. Crazy bitch does crazy things




Fixed for you.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think we have to worry about Reika never getting a sex scene, it would be a travesty of justice if Tae got one (actually two if we count the BJ) while Reika only got her weird male alien disguised as her scene, it's coming just have to wait for it a bit longer.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 4, 2008)

"Gantz four weeks in a row"?

It was in the bottom text.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 4, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I don't think we have to worry about Reika never getting a sex scene, it would be a travesty of justice if Tae got one (actually two if we count the BJ) while Reika only got her weird male alien disguised as her scene, it's coming just have to wait for it a bit longer.



I don't think she will get one. Kishimoto never got one...well she did have that dog lick her vag but whatever. 

Anyway, Reika probably won't get one. It's disappointing, yeah, but the true travesty is not seeing Reika ever get naked when just about every female (and some aliens!) in this series has. And judging by her idea to revive another Kurono and showing she's going a tad insane...I think her time may be up soon.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 4, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I don't think she will get one. Kishimoto never got one...well she did have that dog lick her vag but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, Reika probably won't get one. It's disappointing, yeah, but the true travesty is not seeing Reika ever get naked when just about every female (and some aliens!) in this series has. And judging by her idea to revive another Kurono and showing she's going a tad insane...I think her time may be up soon.



Didnt Kei have a fantasy dream/masturbation over Kishimoto, and it was depicted as full blown sex anyway?


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2008)

yes, he did, maybe we'll get a Reika dream/masturbation scene, who knows this is Gantz afterall, hell I never thought I would see a girl swallow in a manga and we got that, so I'm still hoping we get something from Reika.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 4, 2008)

"I will revive Kurono again"

... What in blazes is she talking about?  Is she going insane? That shouldn't be possible.

Reika is going to start  some shit.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Dec 4, 2008)

If it's possible, then someone could make a team of Okas...that would be cool.  Yep, real cool.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 4, 2008)

Reika's going crazy.

She's probably going to die soon.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't want Reika to go crazy. She is a good person.


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm thinking that we're going to get some crazy shit happening if she does successfully revive another Kurono, especially if she somehow manages to keep it a secret.

Like what if they both love Tae or something, and start fighting? 



AH THE POSSIBILITIES!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 5, 2008)

i think she will kill him and try to ressurect him again  but if he kills kurono they are dead


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 5, 2008)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> If it's possible, then someone could make a team of Okas...that would be cool.  Yep, real cool.



But what's he point, all the Okas would die horribly all over again. A waste of points imo.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

bitches are crazy  

revive kurono  again


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright, Gantz noobie here, I just started reading this week (I'm up to ch. 110):

WTF happened to the dog? After the Buddha arc, Kurono finds himself alone, since everyone else got massacred. But what about the dog? I don't recall seeing it get killed. Did I overlook a panel, or did the mangaka just make a mistake? However, if it's actually an important plot point (instead of the dog just being there for the lulz with Kishimoto), just tell me to "keep reading", and I'll do just that. 

Good series, looking forward to getting caught up with you guys.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 5, 2008)

The dog killed the 100pointer and got freedom.




jk, its assumed that it got smashed somewhere. Or i think thats what happened in the anime. but he was there for lulz, so just keep reading.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Frostman said:


> The dog killed the 100pointer and got freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO @ the first part. 

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Biolink (Dec 5, 2008)

Bitch is going to start sum shit


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2008)

I need to reread so I can remember how many times people have died


----------



## Ooter (Dec 5, 2008)

OMFG, Reika is some crazy bich


----------



## dEnd (Dec 5, 2008)

at a smart/not crazy point of view... what's the point at to kill and to revive Kurono!? ...the last "copy" Gantz had of him is that that we're seeing now and he IS in love w/ Tae ...so, killing him and revive after would just make another Kurono that STILL would love Tae :xzaru


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe she will make the 2nd Kurono realize theres already a Kurono with Tae, so the 2nd one will have no choice but to go with Reika as it would be too awkward for Tae to see 2 Keis.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 5, 2008)

Kraker2k said:


> Maybe she will make the 2nd Kurono realize theres already a Kurono with Tae, so the 2nd one will have no choice but to go with Reika as it *would be too awkward for Tae to see 2 Keis*.



Or...... would it..... 

ehmm anyways, things are looking interesting. It seems that kuronoitis
has reached critical levels for Reika. I'm not sure to be happy or sad, as things could end badly, especially for Reika


----------



## Grandia (Dec 6, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hoi hoi : again, no...



Why not? Beastality's a big thing in japan


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it even possible to revive another Kuroro?

Or is sh going to kill Kuroro then revive him again?

Either way, she is crazy.


----------



## silly (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you mean Kurono ? 

I think she meant, that she will revive him no matter what, if he dies  and still will love him


----------



## dEnd (Dec 6, 2008)

it's impossible make another Kurono when there is still one alive and Reika isn't smart enough to cheat Gantz

she helped to kill him once so is obviously what she want to do again crazy bitch!


----------



## Frostman (Dec 6, 2008)

Says who, Kurono could still be in the data bank. Remember the Kishimotto thing, GANTZ isn't perfect.


----------



## silly (Dec 6, 2008)

Was it that you lose memories only when leave Gantz, or also when revived?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2008)

It would be hilarious of the Gantz next target to be killed is "Reika" or "Kurono".

then we will have epic drama.

Reika : Kurono as target?...*smile* JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Frostman (Dec 6, 2008)

You loose memories when you leave Gantz. When your revived, it loads the memories a few moments before you died or when you were last transferred.


----------



## silly (Dec 6, 2008)

Frostman said:


> You loose memories when you leave Gantz. When your revived, it loads the memories a few moments before you died or when you were last transferred.



Kurono said that he would have liked Reika, if he didnt meet Tae before. So would it make sense if Kurono dies again and after reviving he will forget about Tae


----------



## Frostman (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think that would work. Even when Kurono lost his memory of Tae, he still subconsciously loved her. Just like his battle instincts were still intact. So the only way around that is to have two Kuronos. One for Tae and one for Reika. Kurono B can be with Reika, knowing that Tae is in good hands.


----------



## silly (Dec 6, 2008)

That would be lame, with two Kuronos in the manga >_>


----------



## dEnd (Dec 6, 2008)

Korono last data was already in love w/ Tae so another one won't chance that fact



> Says who, Kurono could still be in the data bank. Remember the Kishimotto thing, GANTZ isn't perfect.


that was a special case were he took a person that was practically dead but was saved at the last sec ...this is way too different, he knows that Kurono is alive and won't allowed a second one(at least, wouldn't make sense to allow that)


----------



## Frostman (Dec 6, 2008)

Kurono likes Reika, but he is faithful to Tae. If there is already a Kurono present to take care of Tae, then a second Kurono wouldn't mind going with Reika.

But despite there being two Kishimotto's Gantz never tried to clean up his mistake. Thats why i think its possible. Gantz can be pretty careless sometimes. And judging from what Nishi said, Kishimotto wasn't the first time.


----------



## masakenji (Dec 6, 2008)

pretend if there was a 2nd Kurono, after he found out what happened and that there's is only 1 Tae and she's taken.

Any chance of him thinking to revive another Tae?


----------



## Somnus (Dec 6, 2008)

masakenji said:


> pretend if there was a 2nd Kurono, after he found out what happened and that there's is only 1 Tae and she's taken.
> 
> Any chance of him thinking to revive another Tae?



I don't know if he would do that, after all unlike him tae doesn't know anything about Gantz, besides if a second Kurono appeared , I'm certain he would live with Reika like Kishimoto did, so I'm sure Reika wouldn't let him bring another Tae home. If I was the second Kurono I'd just bear it, after all half of me is with the woman I love and the other half is with a hot idol (and from his words we wouldn't mind that one bit)


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

reika is one obsessed bitch

i haven't been into gantz a lot lately. the manga was a lot more badass in phase 1. although kurono has been revived i still feel it won't be the same as it once was. i miss izumi


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Is it even possible to revive another Kuroro?
> 
> Or is sh going to kill Kuroro then revive him again?
> 
> Either way, she is crazy.



I look at it like this. Gantz is one big memory card and all the people in Gantz' databank are pure data, and that data can be saved, duplicated and erased. I think it's very possible to revive another Kurono, especially since there were 2 Kishimoto's.

I really don't think Reika will kill Kurono. I mean she even revived Tae for Kurono so he could leave Gantz and be happy. The only way I could see her killing and reviving Kurono is if she can choose to revive a Kurono from different time periods (like a Kurono before he met Tae), but I really hope she doesn't go that route because it would be a pretty big change in her character.

But yeah, either way she's getting a tad crazy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm..would it be wise if every gantzer revive Kurono and Izumi multiple time?

Just imagine a team with 10 Kurono and 10 Izumi...


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Hmmm..would it be wise if every gantzer revive Kurono and Izumi multiple time?
> 
> Just imagine a team with 10 Kurono and 10 Izumi...



that would be just pure pwnage but i don't like the revival idea in gantz. one of gantz's strong points were that anyone could die as shown with the end of phase 1 even the main charcter didn't have a plot shield, but the revival has really killed the meaning of a true death and i'm beginning to doubt there will be any more revivals in the future. there is a war starting we don't know against who it may be gantz and if it revivals go down the drain which is what i think would help the series out a lot


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 6, 2008)

If Reika revives another Kurono, Gantz will become a sitcom.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> If Reika revives another Kurono, Gantz will become a sitcom.


That won't I honestly see Reika dying soon


----------



## Splintered (Dec 6, 2008)

Originally I quite liked Reika, but she's definitely following the path of crazy.



> Kurono likes Reika, but he is faithful to Tae. If there is already a Kurono present to take care of Tae, then a second Kurono wouldn't mind going with Reika.


It's not like that at all.  He might like Reika.  But he is completely in love with Tae, and even if there was another Kurono who couldn't have Tae, he would still be in love with her.  It wasn't "he's a faithful guy" that brought back his emotions for her.  There is no intensity or passion with Reika, just friendship and lingering sexual attraction.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

i hate to say this but i preferred reika as a kurono fangirl than a pyscho bitch


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 6, 2008)

Splintered said:


> Originally I quite liked Reika, but she's definitely following the path of crazy.
> 
> 
> It's not like that at all.  He might like Reika.  But he is completely in love with Tae, and even if there was another Kurono who couldn't have Tae, he would still be in love with her.  It wasn't "he's a faithful guy" that brought back his emotions for her.  There is no intensity or passion with Reika, just friendship and lingering sexual attraction.


Hell yeah! Tae is the shit!


----------



## dwabn (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah i think she wants to mem wipe him so he will fall in love with her,

but anyway she a crazy bitch.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 6, 2008)

I do feel bad for her though


----------



## masakenji (Dec 6, 2008)

i think you guys should lower the slack on Reika. remember she's an idol and a very popular one at it.

she confessed to a guy that she likes and even suggest that she stay over for the night, and if you seen Chris Rock's Views on Love and Relationships, on youtube, you would understand abit the reason behind her craziness.

if i get a dollar for everytime i thought of strangling my ex... ill have a few hundred bucks


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris Rock is awsome


----------



## Frostman (Dec 6, 2008)

I wonder, If Kurono didn't know that Tae was on her way over; do theink he would have considered Reika's offer a little longer?? Its only one night, what harm could one do??


----------



## Grandia (Dec 7, 2008)

wonder if the new arc will have another black person dieing, we all know much the mangaka likes that


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 7, 2008)

Frostman said:


> I wonder, If Kurono didn't know that Tae was on her way over; do theink he would have considered Reika's offer a little longer?? Its only one night, what harm could one do??


The old Kurono would have been like "Ok let's fuck!" but the new one is like "I'm sorry I have a girlfriend"


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 7, 2008)

I miss old Kurono a little


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2008)

Me too


----------



## dEnd (Dec 7, 2008)

I just miss his crazy ass-kickness at missions 

...Nuri fight would have being much more fun w/ him and his reactions of how crazy those Osaka guys were.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 7, 2008)

dEnd said:


> I just miss his crazy ass-kickness at missions
> 
> ...Nuri fight would have being much more fun w/ him and his reactions of how crazy those Osaka guys were.


Man, old Kurono was so badass, he got laid and then still had enough testosterone to kick major ass and be the only on to survive one of the hardest missions ever. Could you imagine what it would have been like for him to meet Kuwabara fucking an alien.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 7, 2008)

dEnd said:


> I just miss his crazy ass-kickness at missions
> 
> ...Nuri fight would have being much more fun w/ him and his reactions of how crazy those Osaka guys were.



kurono ass kicking was pretty cool, and he made every fight feel so epic like the dinosaur, tae and final mission (i forgot it's name) although izumi helped out a lot as well 

i think the revival idea was a bad idea, it through out one of the most interesting parts of the story away. no one was safe from death now everyone can be brought back all the time. it really takes away the epicness. look at the last mission, you know that even if someone dies they can just be brought back later, now compare that to the buddhist temple mission where evryone was dieing by the second. it's a lot different


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2008)

Hahah, i just thought of this.

So what if Reika wants to revive Kei, but Gantz revives the girl Kei, because you can't re-revive someone?
I can already see Reika making


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 7, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hahah, i just thought of this.
> 
> So what if Reika wants to revive Kei, but Gantz revives the girl Kei, because you can't re-revive someone?
> I can already see Reika making


That'd be too awsome, I can't see it now, "Gantz I want to bring back Kei-chan.....What the fuck Gantz!"


----------



## Frostman (Dec 7, 2008)

Splintered said:


> Originally I quite liked Reika, but she's definitely following the path of crazy.
> 
> 
> It's not like that at all.  He might like Reika.  But he is completely in love with Tae, and even if there was another Kurono who couldn't have Tae, he would still be in love with her.  It wasn't "he's a faithful guy" that brought back his emotions for her.  There is no intensity or passion with Reika, just friendship and lingering sexual attraction.



Sure he'd still be in love with Tae. but i doubt that he would go trouble her and the other Kurono over it. Thats why im saying he'd settle for Reika, knowing that Tae was in good hands. He'd probably love Reika half-heartily but, im sure Reika would settle for that.

I like Reika too. I don't want her to go crazy. She deserves a break after all the good that she has done.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 9, 2008)

I read the chapter again, and something occurred to me, Reika's girlfriends are a bunch of bitches, they completely shut down the kid that was trying to talk to Reika, he didn't even seem sleazy or anything, just automatically cockblocked him for no reason other than trying to seem cool for being friends with Reika, felt bad for guy, seemed like he had put a little thought into his attempt, didn't even have a chance with those girls there.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats what happens when you approach a group of girls, they get strength from each other and they get even more bitchy and try to cockblock you. You just need to know the ways to shut them down, or just don't approach a group @ all. Its the kids fault, not the girls.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 9, 2008)

^Plus those girls were fugly, its not like they had room to talk, they're probably just friends with Reika as she is famous.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 9, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I read the chapter again, and something occurred to me, Reika's girlfriends are a bunch of bitches, they completely shut down the kid that was trying to talk to Reika, he didn't even seem sleazy or anything, just automatically cockblocked him for no reason other than trying to seem cool for being friends with Reika, felt bad for guy, seemed like he had put a little thought into his attempt, didn't even have a chance with those girls there.



Ah yes, the "herd".


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 9, 2008)

There are better places and times to speak with Reika that guy was retard but even if he pick a good place and the right words she won't care because she wants Kurono so etheir way he's fucked.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 10, 2008)

You mean "not fucked".


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 10, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You mean "not fucked".


Nice catch, does anyone know when the next one is out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2008)

It´s going to be released weekly for a couple weeks for some special reason so expect a chapter this week already.

Here´s hoping for the Vampire´s daily life.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 10, 2008)

I though we weren't getting any chapters this year, but instead we will get four in a row at the beginning of next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2008)

I´m not really sure about when we´ll get those 4 in a row, i thought we were getting them already so i can´t really confirm anything.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah your right, i remembered hearing gantz would get 4 chapters in the new year, but it might have been a mistranslation. My sources say Gantz will be in the next issue.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't there supposed to be a new chapter this week?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 14, 2008)

The key word is *supposed *


----------



## Martinie (Dec 16, 2008)

Chapter comes this week!

Spoiler say it´s another one with students and high school and probably more reika!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2008)

Good to know. =P


----------



## Nash (Dec 16, 2008)

sounds like another boring chap x[


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah and yay Nash is back!


----------



## Somnus (Dec 17, 2008)

Chap 287 raw:



Plus Reika figure preview 



Well this chapter is basically Nishi's "great" daily life


----------



## Frostman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice, i can't wait till that figure comes out. Hopefully the coloring will me a little bit better. I'll pre-order it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Martinie (Dec 17, 2008)

Chapter only for nishi, in the beginning I thought it would we crap, but it was a good Chapter after all!

Looks like massacre but i predict some other Gantz member stop him.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2008)

other gantz member?  from where?  I wanna see next chapter, just kill him.  Though, if you look at it rationally, Nishi is very creepy, and it makes sense what they did.  I dont know that they "deserve" to die, but who cares, bring on the blood!  Kill that fat bitch first


----------



## piccun? (Dec 17, 2008)

what the hell is wrong with Nishi's classmates lol 

and are schools in Japan really like that? you can just trow out a desk and nobody caress?


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2008)

Teachers probably dont like nishi much either, honestly.. he's very rude, not to mention that he disappeared for 6 months.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 17, 2008)

Kill them bastards Nishi, they deserve it.


----------



## Martinie (Dec 17, 2008)

I also wounder if japan kids would really throw a kid out of a window Oo

many years ago a kid from my class throw a bin bag full filled with water out of the windows to the schoolyard and then he had a punishment!

Perhaps nishi will take the fat girl^^
I also want to see how nishi kills them, but I hope we dont get chapters now with every Gantz Person, would be way to much!


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 17, 2008)

haha the ending was great.
I hope they shitted their pants, bastards trying to kill Nishi


----------



## fxu (Dec 17, 2008)

FUCKING DESTROY THEM ALL NISHI

I AM FUCKING PISSED OFF THOSE SONS OF BITCHES

KILL THEM ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frostman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nishi isn't very popular is he. lulz


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2008)

he's popular with us, that's what counts.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 17, 2008)

they soooo tried to kill the wrong person  ...and now they die


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 17, 2008)

Whacha gonna do when Nishi after your ass?

Nothing you gonna *DIE*!!! 

Seriously stupid move on their part, if the friend was seen killing shit maybe it's best not to screw with him


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 17, 2008)

Columbine: Gantz Edition


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Socialism Cyclone? 


Brilliant!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, Nishi always keeps his cool, huh?

I can see where this is going, a mini-school massacre involving that class, most likely everyone who "voted" for him to leave the school.

Question is, if he´s going to kill the ugly chick with the hots for him, she may very well freak out with all the bullshit she´ll witness and start sharing the classe´s opinion.

I´m hoping he´ll spare her.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 18, 2008)

I want him to laugh at her effection towards him and kill her last, after seeing everyone else die.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 18, 2008)

Nishi looked so cool at the end.



Martinie said:


> I also wounder if japan kids would really throw a kid out of a window



I dont know. I can't imagine classrooms in other countries being this bad. It might be exaggerated, that's just a guess, but really bullying has no bounds regardless of where it occurs.  There's plenty of cases here in the US where kids have died in the most ridiculous ways because bullying.


----------



## seastone (Dec 18, 2008)

Martinie said:


> I also wounder if japan kids would really throw a kid out of a window Oo



In Kurono's school there was a guy who beats up people and rips out their teeth to create a collection of teeth. 

In Katou's school there was a black guy who is boxer and rapes guys.

In Sakurai's school there is a soccer team who beats up people and force them to suck their dicks.

In Nishi's school there people who throw desks and people out of the window.

Japanese schools in Gantz sure have hardcore bullies.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 18, 2008)

Nishi should hit it. Right in the middle of the classroom, on all the dead bodies.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, as expected from gantz, a sick episode. I really loved it. Those kids are gonna get raped.

Nishi somehow reminds me of Gaara, both appeareance and behaviour wise.


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 18, 2008)

Was I the only one who lol'd when Nishi stole TANAKA'S desk, I guess he was getting revenge for getting murdered in his own way and I lol'd much more when Nishi got back up to go lay the smackdown on those anuses.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

Nishi is going to mess those guys up. Actually I believe that in the next Gantz chapter Nishi's classroom will look like *this.*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I see Nishi doing the samething


----------



## Nash (Dec 19, 2008)

I just hope Oku doesn't pull a bitch move and switches to another Gantzer next chap :<

I soo wanna see Nishi ripping their hearts out with his bare hands


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea Nishi is kick ass


----------



## fxu (Dec 19, 2008)

He will be sent back to the Gantz room just as he is entering the classroom to beat the shit out of them.

And then everybody in the class freaks out and commits suicide by jumping out of the window.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 19, 2008)

That'd also be fun to watch


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

Why would you throw a person out the window though


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Before I saw his class I thought Nishi was really fucked up, but those kids in his class make him look a little more sane.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

I know.  If I was in that environment I wouldn't care that the world was ending either


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just can't believe how big of assholes those kids are


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh snap.
Heads will explode.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2008)

those kids are giant assholes. nishi has to rip out their hearts and feed it to the other students. but seriously throwing him out a window because he is creepy, that is the epitome of stupidity. what teacher in their right mind would believe nishi would jump out the window because he was "fooling around"?
nishi's classmates sure are stupid


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2008)

Nishi initially died by falling too, right?

Oh man, those guys are gonna get it worse than the zoku kid.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 19, 2008)

In before epic Nishi epicness...


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 19, 2008)

Nishi wont kill them i think just beat the shit out of them though he could kill them cause in near time is the apocalipse i hope he rapes the prety girls before he kills them


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2008)

Borsalino said:


> Was I the only one who lol'd when Nishi stole TANAKA'S desk





Good point.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Nishi wont kill them i think just beat the shit out of them though he could kill them cause in near time is the apocalipse i hope he rapes the prety girls before he kills them



IMO nishi not killing those assholes would be a big let down


----------



## mythfate (Dec 19, 2008)

Guy going for the crotch grab


----------



## mrhatnklogs (Dec 19, 2008)

i've only seen the anime it was great didn't like the ending though


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2008)

mrhatnklogs said:


> i've only seen the anime it was great didn't like the ending though


the anime was pretty shit compared to the manga, i suggest you start reading the manga from chapter 1. the experience from reading the manga is a lot more epic than when you watch the gantz anime. the story gets a lot better and a lot of better characters are introduced.


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 20, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> In before epic Nishi epicness...



What Blind Itachi said.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol'd at the beastly chick though


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2008)

Kurono has chicks like Reika and Sakuraoka all wet for him.

Nishi gets this...

Fuck you, Oku Hiroya. Fuck you.


----------



## Nash (Dec 20, 2008)

^

Though, is it just me or..was that a smirk on Nishi's face when he read that lurv letter? I wonder what he was thinking


----------



## Ooter (Dec 20, 2008)

looked like a smile to me, he's in love.


----------



## seastone (Dec 20, 2008)

Nash said:


> Though, is it just me or..was that a smirk on Nishi's face when he read that lurv letter? I wonder what he was thinking



I think Nishi was perhaps a bit happy that there is someone who in his class who does not think he is an ass. Is there someone in the tokyo team that likes him for the way he is? I think not. 

Besides Nishi seems to care a lot about his mother that his last thoughts were on her before he died that could be that his mother loves him for who is. Also Nishi is capable of compassion like when he told Cherry that Izumi was about to be attacked by vampires, which he did not need to do. 

Nishi is a twisted kid but people forget he is human beneath his cold exterior.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 20, 2008)

And that's what makes him so badass


----------



## Kanali (Dec 21, 2008)

I just read the last chapter and realized that Nishi is awesome :xzaru


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 21, 2008)

Next chapter is gonna be epic


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 21, 2008)

Nishi is awesome because he actually hide his gantz armour unde rhis casual outfit during the Gantz Game.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kurono has chicks like Reika and Sakuraoka all wet for him.
> 
> Nishi gets this...
> 
> Fuck you, Oku Hiroya. Fuck you.



 so true


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 21, 2008)

I never knew Nishi was into transvestites.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 21, 2008)

Nash said:


> ^
> 
> Though, is it just me or..was that a smirk on Nishi's face when he read that lurv letter? I wonder what he was thinking



It looked like he was amused more than anything. She said that he was a nice person, that made him crack a smirk


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I never knew Nishi was into transvestites.



Me too, but I am not surprised somehow.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It looked like he was amused more than anything. She said that he was a nice person, that made him crack a smirk


yeah ...exactly what I thought

"why is he smilling!?!" ..."oh! She said he's nice" LOL


----------



## E (Dec 21, 2008)

fools better not be doubting nishi's pimp status 


lol


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 21, 2008)

How well do you guys think the students or school will hold up against Nishi with bloodlust?


----------



## Martinie (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoilers say next Issue is also about nishi , he seems to kill everyone except the fat girl.
Here a spoiler pic



For more check Mangahelpers


----------



## newbieFans (Dec 22, 2008)

I just read the latest chapter...w00w..fat Tae??!!.....sure only ugly girl got fortune in the love matter...in this manga I mean.


----------



## Nash (Dec 22, 2008)

Miss Piggy needs to die


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

^ Here Here!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 22, 2008)

Why was that fat dude wearing a skirt anyway?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

Because Oka is a bitch somtimes


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 22, 2008)

This is going to be good.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

I want to see a Tae vs Fat Gurrrl(because she's beastly) death match. Although, we all know Tae would win.


----------



## Nash (Dec 22, 2008)

piggy bitch would win


----------



## Hodor (Dec 22, 2008)

I donno, tae's kinda scrawny...now if they had suits, tae would win.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nash said:


> piggy bitch would win


Nash are you high?
Tae would soooo kick Ms Piggy's ass.


----------



## Nash (Dec 22, 2008)

dunno..just thought..I mean without the suits..it'd be like a bear vs a hamster


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kinda true, but I couldn't see Kurono let Tae get her ass kicked so she'd have a suit.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 22, 2008)

Tae would win. Did you see th way she glared at Kurono, i almost shit my pants with fear. But fat girl is pretty brave. Its either that or she too stupid to know she has done.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 22, 2008)

That glare was too funny, Kurono was like: "Why are you squinting?"


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Nishi is fucking badass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 23, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Tae would win. Did you see th way she glared at Kurono, i almost shit my pants with fear. But fat girl is pretty brave. Its either that or she too stupid to know she has done.



Dude, Fat Girl likes Nishi and thinks he's nice.

She's fucking insane


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Dude, Fat Girl likes Nishi and thinks he's nice.
> 
> She's fucking insane



Nah, she?s just wet for him, it?s not like like she knows what a fucking psychopath Nishi is.

Her saying that Nishi?s nice strikes to me as an immature way to make sure he gets a nice first impression of her which judging from the guy that apparantly spoiled the next chapter (A "fuck you" is in order), it payed off. But not in the way she was expecting.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 24, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> How well do you guys think the students or school will hold up against Nishi with bloodlust?



they will not bleed to much


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the room will look just like when that small alien killed Kurono's class.


----------



## Somnus (Dec 24, 2008)

Raw from MangaHelpers

I believe this imposing bastard's post is a remedy for this debate.

Awesome Nishi is awesome


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 24, 2008)

Already? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, she´s just wet for him, it´s not like like she knows what a fucking psychopath Nishi is.
> 
> Her saying that Nishi´s nice strikes to me as an immature way to make sure he gets a nice first impression of her which judging from the guy that apparantly spoiled the next chapter (A "fuck you" is in order), it payed off. But not in the way she was expecting.



Well apparently everyone knew about him killing a cat, right?

I was joking anyway, lol.


----------



## fxu (Dec 24, 2008)

Nishi delivered.

Nish is now my hero. Badass mother fucker.


----------



## Nash (Dec 24, 2008)

he looked so cute when he killed those bastards  lovely boy <3333


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 24, 2008)

fxu said:


> Nishi delivered.
> 
> Nish is now my hero. Badass mother fucker.


Hell yeah he is


----------



## Youngfyre (Dec 24, 2008)

wow.. nishi is so freaking cool..


----------



## Somnus (Dec 24, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> What the heck happened at the end?  Looks like somebody set up a bomb.



From what I've read from the spoilers looks like Catastrophe began


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aww that kinda sucks


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 24, 2008)

FUCK YEAR NISHI


----------



## Somnus (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm curious about what Kurono will say when he realizes that he resurrected a murderer (even though they had it coming)


----------



## Penance (Dec 24, 2008)

IIIIT HAAAS BEEGUN!  ...heh...


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

Lawl i bet kurono is gonna stop him


----------



## Martinie (Dec 25, 2008)

Get it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh, a new way to use the X-gun.

Page 12: "Guys, can we stop posting fake gore pics?"


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 25, 2008)

Nishi was awesome.

But what the hell happened on the last page?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, i doubt it's the police doing anything, it destroyed a whole wall afterall.

It seems to be too soon for the catastrophe to begin, so i'm guessing it's one of the Gantzers.
It could just be a lone alien too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy shit, Nishi always finds ways to bend Gantz´s rules of exposition.

I mean, a fucking bag? That´s it?

So simple yet so smart.

And whatever´s happening now is definitely not the police, maybe it´s an alien, a Gantz member (Kurono most likely as he was watching the news) or even something from Gantz itself trying to kill nishi because of his abuse of Gantz loopholes. Probably the most awesome cliffhanger Gantz ever delivered.

And he didn´t killed the fat chick, too bad that wasn´t further developed, seemed liek a wasted opportunity.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 25, 2008)

Something from Gantz itself? If that was the case, Nishi's head would just go boom...


----------



## Nash (Dec 25, 2008)

I KNOW KARATEEE 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, Nishi always finds ways to bend Gantz?s rules of exposition.
> 
> I mean, a fucking bag? That?s it?
> 
> ...



how can this be kurono tho?


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

what a cliffhanger 

Kurono feels stupid for bringing back Nishi i bet


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait, how come the *X-Gun* shot right through the bag?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2008)

> Something from Gantz itself? If that was the case, Nishi's head would just go boom...



Something new i mean, Gantz only does the head blowing thing when a gantzer is exposing Gantz and Nishi managed to evade that so it may be another, entirely new thing.



> how can this be kurono tho?



Dunno, maybe he used the X-gun targeting systm and just spread the shots to fire at the ssame time?

Either way Nishi could as well be talking to kurono with his cell phone so it´s probably not a ganzter. 



> Wait, how come the X-Gun shot right through the bag?



Well, the X-gun shots don´t work like a regular gun as in there´s no bullet hitting everything in it´s path. That said, Nishi is probably using the targeting system that Kurono used in the dinosaur mission which is a X-gun addon with a visual screen.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay, they're dead!

Now, how the hell did they know it was nishi so damn quick?  Nishi otta go invisible.

Also note, it coulda been vampires who broke into the school, though it is during the day probably still, so maybe not too likely.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Wait, how come the *X-Gun* shot right through the bag?



thats how it always worked 

thats why it has a delayed effect  it seems to react after hitting flesh


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 25, 2008)

^Thing is, shouldn't the bag have exploded, rather than the kids head?
Because I remember a wall exploding after being shot by one of the Gantzers so it shouldn't be limited to just flesh (Could've been Anime filler though)..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 25, 2008)

So like, why did that kid's punch affect Nishi?

I thought the suit would make him rockhard, like when Katou lifted those two guys up and they kneed him in the face.


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 25, 2008)

probably the same reason he let them throw him out the window, just to mess with them. It's obvious he has the suit on he's just freaking them out now. I would have prefered him punching them in half though but whatever.


----------



## Hodor (Dec 25, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So like, why did that kid's punch affect Nishi?
> 
> I thought the suit would make him rockhard, like when Katou lifted those two guys up and they kneed him in the face.



I think he doesnt hav ethe whole suit on, so uh... it's less helpfull.  it protected him from falling, but his back specificly, but not his face.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> ^Thing is, shouldn't the bag have exploded, rather than the kids head?
> Because I remember a wall exploding after being shot by one of the Gantzers so it shouldn't be limited to just flesh (Could've been Anime filler though)..



like i said when it makes contact with flesh  

kinda like a xray  most likely sends some sort of ray or radiation


----------



## Hodor (Dec 26, 2008)

Portia said:


> like i said when it makes contact with flesh
> 
> kinda like a xray  most likely sends some sort of ray or radiation



I coulda sworn it was explained somewhere that it was a bunch of microscopic bombsthat attatch then blow up oO, assume they must also go through and inplant themselves into flesh or other material, since things tend to blow up from the inside out.  The bag is thin, so uh... it makes sense that they'd simply go through it and keep going til they hit a target.


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think there's ever been an explanation about how the guns work other than point, shoot, wait, and run!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 26, 2008)

I wanted him to use the katana or smash them with bare hands


----------



## Martinie (Dec 26, 2008)

bare handed massacre would have been great

The explosion could be from another Gantzer perhaps Ken!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 26, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So like, why did that kid's punch affect Nishi?
> 
> I thought the suit would make him rockhard, like when Katou lifted those two guys up and they kneed him in the face.



maybe his suit got wasted after the fall?


anyways Nishi really went apeshit on them lol. And what happened in the end ? The windows blew up... whats this apocalypse shit


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 26, 2008)

Nishi lacks blood on him 
The X-gun isn't limited to flesh. The Zoku guy clearly made many holes in the street and road trying to shoot a cat. Then he shot a wall and some guy and they blew up in that order. I guess it has something to do with the proximity and the thickness of the material.

His suit was fine after the fall, you didn't see any dripping. But i guess you have to have the whole suit on for the full effect. Nishi (and Kurono, too) were affected, but they didn't take any damage from the punches.


Who was Nishi talking to on the phone?
Naruto Chapter 430 Prediction Thread [Read OP]
Probably the guy who exploded his way in there


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 26, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Nishi lacks blood on him
> The X-gun isn't limited to flesh. The Zoku guy clearly made many holes in the street and road trying to shoot a cat. Then he shot a wall and some guy and they blew up in that order. I guess it has something to do with the proximity and the thickness of the material.
> 
> His suit was fine after the fall, you didn't see any dripping. But i guess you have to have the whole suit on for the full effect. Nishi (and Kurono, too) were affected, but they didn't take any damage from the punches.
> ...




He was talking to the police I guess.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 26, 2008)

Then it really could be the police?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 26, 2008)

After read this chapter, it seem Kurono is way too nice guys.

He actually didn't abuse his suit or gantz equipment and let those rascal to hit him for an hours without any retal.....He just laugh and walk away.


----------



## seastone (Dec 26, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Wait, how come the *X-Gun* shot right through the bag?



Did you forget that the second trigger is for locking on? The lock on can only be used on living things as shown with the x ray. 

If Nishi locks on a person's head even with the bag in the way the shot will travel to his head. Though I bet it lags more that way. 



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> So like, why did that kid's punch affect Nishi?



Nishi wasn't wearing his suit fully. If you notice there are no suit around his suit. So it will not protect him fully.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 26, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Then it really could be the police?



what do you mean by 'it' ?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think its the cops, they came way to fast. Hell he just finished killing the whole class almost and poof they are there already.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 26, 2008)

I KNOW KARATE, I'LL BE FINE!


----------



## Martinie (Dec 26, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I KNOW KARATE, I'LL BE FINE!



Best Panel ever, it?s EPIC BY NOW!


----------



## Frostman (Dec 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I don't think its the cops, they came way to fast. Hell he just finished killing the whole class almost and poof they are there already.



Actually, look out the window. The sky shift from day to night. So there was some time between him killing everyone and the explosion.


----------



## Nash (Dec 26, 2008)

maybe its some special unit from gantz itself


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 26, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> what do you mean by 'it' ?


The explosion, as strange as it might seem.


Dustswirl said:


> Nishi wasn't wearing his suit fully. If you notice there are no suit around his suit. So it will not protect him fully.


You mean suit around his hands or feet?
I guess so, yeah.


Hibari Kyoya said:


> I KNOW KARATE, I'LL BE FINE!



I know 
I was like: "You're in for a hell of a surprise, mate "


----------



## piccun? (Dec 26, 2008)

Frostman said:


> Actually, look out the window. The sky shift from day to night. So there was some time between him killing everyone and the explosion.



and there were cops all over the roof ofthe school. 


I doubt the author would suddenly ump to the "End of the World". 
If these are the last days he'll probably show them in detail and create some build up for the fateful moment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2008)

> So like, why did that kid's punch affect Nishi?



You´re kidding right?

It didn´t, Nishi stands there getting pummeled and then he shoots the gun with all the calm in the world, smiling without a bruise.

I thought that would be self-explanatory after he was thrown out of the freaking window.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 27, 2008)

Nishi's massacre was awesome.

They all fucking deserved it


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 27, 2008)

Actually the kid's punch does 0 damage to Nishi

Just like how those rascal did to Kurono in his school.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 27, 2008)

They all would have died anyway. At least some of them might actually make it into gantz.

Nishi is a savior to some of those fuckers.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 27, 2008)

So did Nishi just fake it or something?


----------



## Martinie (Dec 27, 2008)

i thought so to pwn the karate guy much more

First he awakes self-confidence, then boooooom


----------



## AtomCy (Dec 27, 2008)

Nishi really likes headshots


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ms Piggy!!!!!!!


----------



## Nash (Dec 29, 2008)

I call her Nash 2.0


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 29, 2008)

man i remebered the club after this chapter "Head Shot"


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nash said:


> I call her Nash 2.0


God I want to rep you but I can't yet.


----------



## Martinie (Dec 29, 2008)

Spoilers are out, the fat chick will rescue Nishi ( but she?s masked)



Some of you wished, here?s the spoiler^^


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hell yeah! Long live Ms Piggy.  And I wonder what Katou is doing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2008)

Dude, start using the spoiler tags when you´re posting spoilers ok?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 29, 2008)

Martinie said:


> Spoilers are out, the fat chick will rescue Nishi ( but she?s masked)





Ahhhhh it burns!?!

There's a reason why we have spoiler tags.


----------



## Vaz (Dec 29, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Nishi's massacre was awesome.
> 
> They all fucking deserved it


I like the fact that some random girl had the "balls" to call the guy who was giving headshots all-around a murderer, right after _trowing him out the window_. Double standarts are funnay


----------



## Hodor (Dec 30, 2008)

Martinie said:


> Spoilers are out, the fat chick will rescue Nishi ( but she?s masked)



wow... lumpy stomach.


----------



## Ooter (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lumpy pussy.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 30, 2008)

OH GOD my eyes......


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just hope we see Kuwabara and the Osaka team again


----------



## The Imp (Dec 31, 2008)

nishi is one badass mofo.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that Kuwabara is the biggest badass of them all


----------



## Vaz (Jan 1, 2009)

^He fucks giant aliens bosses and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 1, 2009)

The most amazing thing is that he doesn't get STd's


----------



## Vaz (Jan 1, 2009)

Do grotesque morphing humanoid aliens carry diseases? Even if they do, I don't think that's gonna stop him


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 1, 2009)

No because Kuwa was that kickass


----------



## rolan (Jan 1, 2009)

@gent9 said:


> Nishi is going to mess those guys up. Actually I believe that in the next Gantz chapter Nishi's classroom will look like *this.*



BWAHAHAHA... You were right. 

LOL, Nishi.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 2, 2009)

when will the chapter be out ?


----------



## Nash (Jan 2, 2009)

No idea. they said we'll get 4 weeks in a row, but somehow...we didn't. I think next one is 8th then?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup no chapter out yet


----------



## Feh (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys, Gantz fan from Japan here, just caught up with the last chapters after kind of neglecting it again :S

Nishi is is quite the badass mofo there.

Oh and I heard you wondering in this thread if Japanese schools are really like that. Sadly the answer is yeah, not each one of them but quite enough. Well look at the society, all pretty fucked up, so in Japanese terms, Nishi isn't that much of a creepy youth.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 4, 2009)

Well im a little bit relived to hear that. I read to many manga where the kids in the school are too buddy buddy.


----------



## Feh (Jan 4, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Well im a little bit relived to hear that. I read to many manga where the kids in the school are too buddy buddy.



Oh well we have the other side too 8D 
Just look at my icon, yez that's a guy.

It's all about the extremes, especially in the schoolyears, becaue after that everyone will just be consumed by the look-alike, pretend society. So those years are basically the only ones they are kind of "free".

Most Japanese have either really fond or really bad memories of their school years


----------



## Hodor (Jan 4, 2009)

should get spoilers tomarow, chapter thursday I would think oO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2009)

Feh said:


> Oh and I heard you wondering in this thread if Japanese schools are really like that. Sadly the answer is yeah, not each one of them but quite enough. Well look at the society, all pretty fucked up, *so in Japanese terms, Nishi isn't that much of a creepy youth.*




Not really, no. Nishi is still a psychopath, he still killed an entire classroom when several people there weren?t even involved with hr that bullshit stunt that they pulled on Nishi. 

Just because they were complete douchebags, that doesn?t justify Nishi murdering spree, not by a fucking long shot.


----------



## Nash (Jan 5, 2009)

they weren't actively involved, but they still cheered those dudes on who threw him outta the window. they all supported his death and agreed that it was an accident. those fuckers all have the same amount of blood on their hands. and those cunts all got what they deserve.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 5, 2009)

Nash said:


> they weren't actively involved, but they still cheered those dudes on who threw him outta the window. they all supported his death and agreed that it was an accident. those fuckers all have the same amount of blood on their hands. and those cunts all got what they deserve.





Except fatty.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Except fatty.



I wish he raped and killed her right there.  It's what Kuwabara would have done.  I miss him, he otta come to tokyo.  Rape more aliens.  Maybe rape the female vamp.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 5, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> I wish he raped and killed her right there.  It's what Kuwabara would have done.  I miss him, he otta come to tokyo.  Rape more aliens.  Maybe rape the female vamp.


You gotta love the guy, he was left with no fucking arms or legs and still wanted to bang one the Osaka girls. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do


----------



## zaphood (Jan 5, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> God I want to rep you but I can't yet.





kurono76767 said:


> nishi is one badass mofo.





Nash said:


> No idea. they said we'll get 4 weeks in a row, but somehow...we didn't. I think next one is 8th then?





Feh said:


> Nishi is is quite the badass mofo there.



You do know, that you've just eternally endeared yourself to Nash. 

side from that, I'm holding out for two kuronos... Clone wars ftw.

edit: and its been quite underwhelming the last few chaps, despite the obhious set up for the next ark.

bring back Osaka team and their antics (minus nuri for 30 chaps). btw.... hoi hoi being alive....


----------



## Frostman (Jan 5, 2009)

Nuri's "what is this" moment was one of the funnies things in Gantz.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2009)

found at mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: _gantz 289 spoilers_ 






> [0289] 強襲する世界
> 
> 爆発と共に教室に幾人かの武装した兵士が入ってくる
> 西は射殺したと伝える兵士
> ...


someone translated the french to english.


> [0289] Chapter 289: Society to start the assault.
> Some armed soldiers enter the classroom with violence.
> One of the soldiers, who succeeded in hitting Nishi, declares him dead.
> The love letter girl is saved in the mean time (IE:Fat Tae I presume)
> ...


----------



## fxu (Jan 6, 2009)

OOHHHH SHITTTTT BROOO


----------



## Hodor (Jan 6, 2009)

wheere's everyone at?  I posted spoilers and there's no one around.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck yea. Columbine: Gantz edition was a success.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jan 6, 2009)

It would be funny of some of the classmates appeared in the Gantz room.


----------



## Felix (Jan 6, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> It would be funny of some of the classmates appeared in the Gantz room.



It might happen
And the soldier that just died


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 6, 2009)

Nishi didnt went invisible ?


----------



## Frostman (Jan 6, 2009)

The chapter is out it was a pretty cool chapter, short though. GANTZ must really love Nishi.

I love Kuro's reaction to Nishi getting gunned down.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, Nishi is one lucking psycho kid, as was said above, Gantz must really like him or something.  I've always been conflicted with Nishi, on one hand I hate the fact that he's so popular without really doing anything that amazing, and I don't like his hide and seek tactics, but he sure is an interesting guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2009)

> they weren't actively involved, but they still cheered those dudes on who threw him outta the window. they all supported his death



They all supported his death?

They were trying to scare the living shit out of Nishi not fucking kill him, why do you think they were all shitting their pants when Nishi actually fell out of the window?

This was bullying that got out of hand, not murder. No way in hell this was justified.


----------



## Nash (Jan 6, 2009)

Heh, awesome new chap. Gantz really does love Nishi. But yeah, I'm kinda startin to hate Oku for leaving out the vamps. Woulda been nice to see what they were doing in those 7 days :I


Deathbringerpt said:


> They all supported his death?
> 
> They were trying to scare the living shit out of Nishi not fucking kill him, why do you think they were all shitting their pants when Nishi actually fell out of the window?
> 
> This was bullying that got out of hand, not murder. No way in hell this was justified.



So you're saying that those dudes who held him, just wanted to scare him..and then he suddenly slipped out of their hands?
 5 guys holdin Nishi. It's pretty doubtful that he's so heavy, they couldn't hold him anymore.

Also,  If they were as innocent as you make them sound, they would have at least tried to help him or check if he was still alive after the fall. But nuuu, "it was his own fault". Nice try to cover up that they just killed a boy. 

I think Nishi's actions were justified, but this seems to be turning into a discussion of our own morals, so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2009)

> So you're saying that those dudes who held him, just wanted to scare him..and then he suddenly slipped out of their hands?



Pretty much.

Also, when did i ever said that they were innocent of anything?

What i´m getting here is that this killing wasn´t fucking justified in the slightest, the guy killed a whole fucking classroom when it was 5 fucking idiots who let him fall out of the window. 



> Also,



Yeah, they sure look like they wanted to throw him out of the window, just look at their proud faces of their accomplishment!! I mean, they´re staring stupidly of what just happened and aren´t already making up facts that Nishi just happened to fall out of the window. 

Like i said, retarted bullying gone bad, they all should be punished because of it, including everyone that was cheering the 5 idiots that were grabbing Nishi but if you think that this killing was justified in the slightest, you have pretty fucked up "morals".


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 6, 2009)

lol deathbringer


----------



## Nash (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, you never said they were innocent but you sure as hell made it sound like that - prank gone bad my ass. As for _me_, they had a murderous intent. Hell, even I could probably hold Nishi for a bit. And I'm a girl. I'm pretty sure five guys can do a bit better 

Lol, i noticed that the morals part was a bit unclear but I was to lazy to edit my post. There's a difference between real life morals and what I think is justified in fiction. Just saying


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2009)

> lol deathbringer


Pretty ironic name for all my babble, right?




> Lol, i noticed that the morals part was a bit unclear but I was to lazy to edit my post. There's a difference between real life morals and what I think is justified in fiction. Just saying



Well, yeah that´s right, even though Nishi did what most japanese students would like to do when they are bullied in that way back in japan.

I like to think there was a social reference there.

And for all my moral bitching here, i knew that Nishi was going to kill them all, that´s what makes his character a bad ass, he takes shit from no one. And the fact that he didn´t killed fatty there, probably tells us about his character, that maybe he´s not that evil, it depends what he´ll do with with her in the next chapters.

Sorry if i came off as a dick, i went a little overzealous there.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 6, 2009)

the scans are out on mangahelpers.

gantz 289 online
gantz 289 download

i'm really excited. i hope this mission will be really good and full of nishi and kurono ass kicking.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

Epic chapter :ho


----------



## Vaz (Jan 6, 2009)

There was a blood pool beneath Nishi's body when he started transporting... he didn't actually die, did he? Or he'll be just ported back to the room with some injuries?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

They get regenrated when teleported so yeah


----------



## Vaz (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought that was just after surviving through missions... but since he already died more than once and all, it gets kinda confusing.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

Well it seems after every teleportation they get "new" bodies.....

And missions are in real life so no difference


----------



## Nash (Jan 6, 2009)

So, about the last page, "at a time like this, we've got a mission?", seems like there's another random mission before the catastrophe. I'm actually pretty surprised, didn't expect that 

I hope they'll get some good weapons in that mission, and also lose people like Inaba and Reika. Maybe we'll see Team Osaka again


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

I say mission is to stop the catastrophe :ho


----------



## The Imp (Jan 6, 2009)

Nash said:


> So, about the last page, "at a time like this, we've got a mission?", seems like there's another random mission before the catastrophe. I'm actually pretty surprised, didn't expect that
> 
> I hope they'll get some good weapons in that mission, and also lose people like Inaba and Reika. Maybe we'll see Team Osaka again



inaba should have died a long time ago and i doubt reika will die. the reika drama will be played out before she gets herself killed. 

i agree hopefully we will see team osaka again or atleast what's left of them


----------



## Vaz (Jan 6, 2009)

Nash said:


> So, about the last page, "at a time like this, we've got a mission?", seems like there's another random mission before the catastrophe. I'm actually pretty surprised, didn't expect that
> 
> I hope they'll get some good weapons in that mission, and also lose people like Inaba *and Reika*. Maybe we'll see Team Osaka again


She needs to have sex with Kurono first for her actual death to occur. Or rape him. That could work.

Team Osaka ( or whatever is left of it ) better be back  Things just aren't as filthy and obscenely amusing without them around.


----------



## Nash (Jan 6, 2009)

I need Kuwabara action pl0xxxx. You guys think Nerdy kept his promise and we'll see Anzu again? It's only been a week since Nuri, so it's kinda hard to imagine for that pussy to get 100pts. But who knows 


CyberSwarmKing said:


> I say mission is to stop the catastrophe :ho



Hm, I was thinking that maybe it's Gantz' way to get the team better weapons and/or to get rid of all the useless wussies 

Like, the last preparations before the big battle or so


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

At least I hope this mission plays a big role in the catastrophe


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 6, 2009)

Time to meet the American's ​


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet they're all high tech


----------



## Penance (Jan 6, 2009)

Hehe...Very nice chapter!


----------



## Hodor (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm.. short but good , I guess normal guns can have some effect it would seem.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh well, kinda disappointed to see it was only a SWAT tram after all.

Still it was a badass chapter though, the 2 page drawings were awesome.

And Nishi got fucking lucky this time, i also liked how fatty still cared about Nishi despite the fact that he killed her entire class in front of her.



> hmm.. short but good , I guess normal guns can have some effect it would seem.



I guess anything has an effect on the suit´s shield, when ii wears off, they might has well be wearing a pajama.

I think we´ll be seeing some classmates and SWAT members in this mission.


----------



## blackprettyboy20 (Jan 7, 2009)

i took a year off from gantz, just read a years worth of chapters in one day.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 7, 2009)

I read all of gantz in 1 day before heh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2009)

same here. actually just one night.
anyway, finally boring inbetween arc chapters are over. new mission, most probably new characters/villians.


----------



## blackprettyboy20 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> I read all of gantz in 1 day before heh.



gantz is one of thoz mangas you cant put down. i read it pretty slow tho, becuz the art is so good.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 7, 2009)

2 days to read it :ho

Naruto took me 1


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 7, 2009)

a week to read it


----------



## Penance (Jan 7, 2009)

^Same......


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2009)

I love how that fat bitch was crying and yelling his name.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope they get together 

Would be a hot couple


----------



## Vaz (Jan 7, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I love how that fat bitch was crying and yelling his name.


Nishi's heartless and psychotic badassery has that effect on females. Poor Fatty was helpless to his charm


----------



## Hodor (Jan 7, 2009)

I origonally read it over about a week, and that was to about... 240 or so, I started reading when ther were about 2 chapters of pt 2 out.  I reread when it was at about 270-275, in about a day.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 8, 2009)

Imo, this was a wasted chapter. Artwork was good but, 6 pages could cover this shit. But I guess, they wanted to start the new arc with a new chapter...


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 8, 2009)

At least it's action time :ho


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought Nishi was already planning to do that....a long time ago.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 8, 2009)

For what purpose though


----------



## Espresso (Jan 9, 2009)

Ganzt is one of my fav.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 9, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> For what purpose though



For the lulz


----------



## Ooter (Jan 9, 2009)

`Fucking lucky kid.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 9, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> For the lulz



You know that is a good reason :ho


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 9, 2009)

Nishi got so lucky


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Nishi did get lucky but he'll prolly just die this mission. All of the missions have been getting harder and harder, it'll be interesting to see how hard this one will be. Also hope that vampire guy gets wrecked!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 10, 2009)

Starburst~ said:


> Also hope that vampire guy gets wrecked!



No just no.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2009)

HS is badass. How can you not like him? Unless your an Izumi fan.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 11, 2009)

Our Samurai will just slash through all perhaps also through nishi....


----------



## Ooter (Jan 11, 2009)

All will die, but Kurono.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooter said:


> All will die, but Kurono.



Didn't that happen already?


----------



## Vaz (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooter said:


> All will die, but Kurono. _*AGAIN.*_


 That's too predictible. Takeshi will be the last one standing this time around.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 11, 2009)

haha, I don't dislike the vampire guy (he really helped out with the last 1oo pointer) it's just guy has a big ego and needs to be stressed a little.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 11, 2009)

Starburst~ said:


> haha, I don't dislike the vampire guy (he really helped out with the last 1oo pointer) it's just guy has a big ego and needs to be stressed a little.


the ego is what makes him even more badass 



Ooter said:


> All will die, but Kurono.



it would be lame if they all died because kurono would just bring them all back to life. IMO the revival has hurt the epicness of Gantz. We need some more darker characters on the tokyo team.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 11, 2009)

Something will happen to reika i think!


----------



## Vaz (Jan 11, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Something will happen to reika i think!


She can't die yet 

The mangaka owes us a scene with her fucking Kurono's copy that she aims to create and the actual Kurono ( totally by chance  ) watching said scene. Epic lulz ensues.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2009)

Anybody think that Inaba is slated to martyr status?


----------



## Nash (Jan 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> HS is badass. How can you not like him? Unless your an Izumi fan.



LIESSSS! 

Izumi fan here, and I still lurv Hosty


----------



## The Imp (Jan 11, 2009)

Nash said:


> LIESSSS!
> 
> Izumi fan here, and I still lurv Hosty


do you like him more than HS?


----------



## Nash (Jan 11, 2009)

nah, hosty will always be #1  Just wanted to make clear that Izumi fans don't need to hate HS just cos he killed him off. One bdass killed another badass; thats how it should be


----------



## seastone (Jan 11, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Anybody think that Inaba is slated to martyr status?



Yes I think he is. 

People may not notice this but Inaba deep down is not such a bad guy. He just has self confidence issues which is why he refuses to listen to a teenager and admits Gantz is right about him. 

Inaba changed from the selfish jackass who wanted to kill Tae.

When against the Oni he acknowledge that he was a coward, then even acknowledge Kurono by cheering him on against the Oni boss. 

Then Kurono was attacked by vampires he was willing to help him. He could have refused the others would not be surprised, he did try to kill his GF. Yet Inaba did go out his way to save Kurono, shows that at the very least he is not as selfish anymore. 

When he was brought back to the Gantz room after the Osaka mission. He was touched that the old man woudl care about him despite all he done. Shows that he does somewhat regret what he did. 

When Gantz criticizes him for doing nothing. He agreed, instead of brushing it off. 

Then further change to his character he went to the meeting with the others. 


Som y point is that Inaba changed from self confident jackass to repentant guy with low self esteem. Which I think in this mission he will do something that will leave a lasting affect on both readers and characters. Being a martyr seems to be the perfect job for the new Inaba.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 11, 2009)

Although i don't like the revival idea, bringing kurono and nishi back was a good idea. the tokyo team had too many pansies. we need more badasses on the tokyo team


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 11, 2009)

Next chap comes out when?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Next chap comes out when?



I think it's back to the bi-weekly bullshit. 

Wonder how Nishi's going to respond if the *Black Ops* are in the *GANTZ* room. :ho


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoot em?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Shoot em?



But Katou's going to bear-hug his ass and the revived students start cheering again obviously not learning their lesson. 

For some reason I believe that Nishi killed some of the *Black Ops* instead of turning himself in. 

Seeing as how efficient *Sniper* _[army dude from Buddha arc]_ was handling *WITHOUT* a suit I can see why Nishi would kill them and hope some of them gets transferred into the *GANTZ* room.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 12, 2009)

it could just be that he killed them because he they tried to attack him.  Nishi's an asshole lol.  If I was in his situation, I would probably have gone invisible.. if he wasnt lucky that the transfer started, he would have been killed.


----------



## Red Viking (Jan 12, 2009)

You guys realize that Nishi is going to die during this next mission, right?  He just killed a room full of people and a few cops.  They know who he is.  There's nowhere he can go without people recognizing him.  Come to think of it, that could even place this mission in jeopardy what with the police force gunning for him.

I wonder how Kurono is taking this.  He's the one who revived this psycho.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> You guys realize that Nishi is going to die during this next mission, right?  He just killed a room full of people and a few cops.  They know who he is.  There's nowhere he can go without people recognizing him.  Come to think of it, that could even place this mission in jeopardy what with the police force gunning for him.



The shit's about to hit the fan, so it won't matter what Nishi has done. That's what's been hinted at for a few chapters now. Whether the big event is a nuclear war or an all-out alien invasion, pretty soon no one's going to care about the murder of a few students. Nishi knows this, or he wouldn't have fucked himself this way.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 12, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> The shit's about to hit the fan, so it won't matter what Nishi has done. That's what's been hinted at for a few chapters now. Whether the big event is a nuclear war or an all-out alien invasion, pretty soon no one's going to care about the murder of a few students. Nishi knows this, or he wouldn't have fucked himself this way.



or maybe nishi was just pissed


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope someone revives oka(?)


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 12, 2009)

Starburst~ said:


> I hope someone revives oka(?)



*Osaka Team* is too high to notice the other options. 

Or Kuwabara is too busy having a threesome with the two girls that survived.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 13, 2009)

Nishi probably felt that the world was gonna end, so why not have some fun...his way.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

Shit, Im fuck far behind. Last chapter I read was the "nuclear bomb" chapter D:


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> *Osaka Team* is too high to notice the other options.
> 
> Or Kuwabara is too busy having a threesome with the two girls that survived.



Kuwabara better come back!  He needs to come back.. I want Izumi revived too.. come on hoi hoi, only 58 more points.. hoi hoi's sure to revive him.


----------



## piccun? (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope they just start killing off people and nt bring them back


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 13, 2009)

Migraine said:


> I hope they just start killing off people and nt bring them back



I miss Sakata though.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

Sakata probably wont be coming back... But Kuwabara never died 

It does devalue death some when all the characters are brought back to life, so I'm willing to bet that soon, with everyone who's reasonibly important revived, maybe after this mission, they may not have that option anymore.  The rules of gantz are changing, and once catastrophy starts, hell, there might not be any more missions, that's an easy way to cut off the revivals.

As it is now, we have enough strong people.  We have Kurono, Host Samurai, Kaze, Katou (yeah, I know, we dont like katou, but they're trying to portray him as being strong in the manga so whatever), Nishi, Reika, Kuwabara (I'm sure he'll be coming back), and Sakurai.  I'd be willing to bet the girl vamp would be pritty damn strong with a suit too, but she's gunna die like the fodder she is.


----------



## Nash (Jan 14, 2009)

^You forgot Hoi Hoi and Takeshi


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 14, 2009)

Izumi needs to come back


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 14, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Izumi needs to come back



The game would be too easy then. 

If Izumi and HS were paired from the first mission in *GANTZ*, they would have never died even once.


----------



## seastone (Jan 14, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Katou (yeah, I know, *we dont like* katou, but they're trying to portray him as being strong in the manga so whatever),



 What is wrong with Katou?

The guy has intelligence, determination,strength and compassion. What is not to like about the guy? Plus he is the only one who utilizes all the gantz weapons.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Kuwabara better come back!  He needs to come back.. I want Izumi revived too.. come on hoi hoi, only 58 more points.. hoi hoi's sure to revive him.


I've been saying that forever now


----------



## Ooter (Jan 14, 2009)

Were probably going to see several teams from all over the world.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope we see a Chicago team


----------



## MisterQ (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder if Nishi will get points for his little massacre, he's on what 75 points, it would be kind of cool if he brought back Izumi, though more likely he'd go for a better weapon


----------



## Ooter (Jan 15, 2009)

I doubt Nishi would go for a better weapon, he wants to leave Gantz, thats his goal......


----------



## Somnus (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooter said:


> I doubt Nishi would go for a better weapon, he wants to leave Gantz, thats his goal......



Well I'm pretty sure he wont leave Gantz since it's the only thing that can save him from the mess he did


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, you fail xbox.  of course, with xbox as your name, failing's a given

there are other places you can read gantz online, if you really dont like downloading... (I cant stand reading online lol...)


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 15, 2009)

Nishi  What's everyones opinion of him? He's average skill wise? 

 Also what's the popular theory on kurono? I was reading the dino arc and izumi(sp) commented on his skills. Is he part vampire or just a normal guy with some sic skills?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2009)

He's a vampire/laiken hybrid in the form of a normal boy.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

Kurono's human, he's just... godly


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 15, 2009)

^@smoke
Yeah Kurono's just a normal dude.
His brother was a vamp though.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont like how they just seemed to kill off Akira... there's gotta be more to it oO...


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2009)

He's normal?


WTF have I been reading then?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 15, 2009)

There has to be something up with kurono . Even host samurai said "he's only human right?" He's part american part


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

Starburst~ said:


> There has to be something up with kurono . Even host samurai said "he's only human right?" He's part american part



He's just that good!  He survived 2 missions without a suit, not to mention getting the most points on both of those missions.  Kurono'a just plain awesome.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the new chapter out?


----------



## Hodor (Jan 16, 2009)

As far as I know there wasnt a new chapter this week, though I dont know why, there wasnt last week either.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> lol, you fail xbox.  of course, with xbox as your name, failing's a given
> 
> there are other places you can read gantz online, if you really dont like downloading... (I cant stand reading online lol...)


Nah, I'm not failing. Just too lazy to search for another site that hosts them online(non-download) and won't continuously attempt to infest my PC with malware. >.<


Links, please?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 18, 2009)

Bleachexile.com


----------



## Adherent (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello
manga Gantz has broken my brain
it unrealistic thing, i think
interesting what drugs using mangaka


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> Bleachexile.com


wow, been a member there over two and a half years. never realized that they hosted online-viewable manga. :sweat 
Thanks 


I wonder what anime your sig/avy set is from? o_o


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow lolol 

it's from "Read or Die", the movie though, there's also a series.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 19, 2009)

Adherent said:


> Hello
> manga Gantz has broken my brain
> it unrealistic thing, i think
> interesting what drugs using mangaka



Unrealistic? 



Watch *Paranoia Agent* before you call *GANTZ* unrealistic and it's mangaka on drugs.


----------



## fxu (Jan 19, 2009)

You can also read it *here*.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol seriously, you negged me cause of that site?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 19, 2009)

fxu said:


> You can also read it *here*.


Thank You! 
That site loads really fast in my browser! :yata (NF fails for not having a :yata emote...)








Mishudo said:


> Oh wow lolol
> 
> it's from "Read or Die", the movie though, there's also a series.


Nice! I thought of Read or Die when I saw the set, but I had never seen any of that footage(or the movie) before. So I was confused-ed. Thanks, again. 




More ON-Topic: Awesome ending to that ridiculously long Osaka Arc! :yata (seriously, NF, get a :yata emote, already)


----------



## piccun? (Jan 20, 2009)

ummm, maybe I'm wrong, but shoudn't there be a new chapter? like, last week or something?  




?


----------



## fxu (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hm.... Italy it seems...


----------



## njt (Jan 21, 2009)

raw and trans :333
(linking to the raw so you can give the scanner/raw hunter some love ~~)


----------



## Somnus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why the hell Gantz didn't showed the alien I wanted to see it . Also I have the feeling this is going to be another Buddha mission, I can see all of them dying except Kurono, Katou , Hikawa and maybe Cherry. 

Or they can just slaughter the other team like Osaka


----------



## watchzero (Jan 21, 2009)

guys i was a big fan of gantz and i used to love it but university fucked me over with the all the engineering work and now at the end of my vacation i have coupla days left and i wanna sit and read what i've missed
last time i stopped it was when that crazy guy from the osakan team was trying to kill a alien and the alien became titties or something or girls  and the osakan member started fucking them and then the chapter ended .. could any1 tell me what chapter was that please ?

oh and how is gantz now is it worth catching upto ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

Gantz 290


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting chapter. I think in the upcoming chaps were going to see teams from all over the world in this game and probaly people way stronger and with a lot more points than oka also new guns and veichles


----------



## piccun? (Jan 21, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting chapter. I think in the upcoming chaps were going to see teams from all over the world in this game and probaly people way stronger and with a lot more points than oka also new guns and veichles




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, interesting. it would have been even better if it wasn't just 17 pages, 15 of which dedicated to the characters having asthma :/

anyway, it seems there is a dead gantzer in the last page


----------



## Vaz (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kei doesn't give a shit about God_ 



So we're gonna get an international royal rumble. _Excelent_ 

And did I see a corpse already in that last page? I sense another over-the-top battle coming our way already. On a second thought they're all over the top, so more like an Osaka.2 fight.


----------



## Somnus (Jan 21, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting chapter. I think in the upcoming chaps were going to see teams from all over the world in this game and probaly people way stronger and with a lot more points than oka also new guns and veichles




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well this must be the last Gantz mission, maybe in the end of this mission it'll be revealed that Gantz was selecting the best human beings to fight against the Castastrophe (maybe some kind of Ragnarok between humans and aliens), and gives them the best weapons Gantz has to offer...


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

if you want to read 290 online here is the link.

who will sub what + link too official site


*Spoiler*: __ 



 does anyone have any idea what country they are in????


----------



## Vaz (Jan 21, 2009)

Italy, judging from the "cocco fresco" sign. Just a guess though.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have any idea what country they are in????




*Spoiler*: __ 



Going by the architecture and the few words that I can see, I would say Italy


----------



## Somnus (Jan 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> if you want to read 290 online here is the link.
> 
> who will sub what + link too official site
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that they are in Italy


----------



## Martinie (Jan 21, 2009)

Italy for sure!

I like it ,european countries are shown in Gantz...

I miss Samurai in the last pic, I hope he comes in time.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Capriccio* is an opera created by a German composer though.

And then for some reasons the words under those "Cold Ice Water" is in English.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah Italy!


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

Seemed rather odd how Inaba got frantic... wonder what that's about.

Wonder what the other gantz team will be like.  Since they cant communicate, I hope they're a little more... under control... than tha osaka team.  Granted the osaka team was fun, they were ass holes and if they couldnt understand eachother, they'd probably kill eachother.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2009)

italia
nice chapter overall.


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



CRAWWWLIIINNNN INNNNN MYYYY SKIIINNNNN






*Spoiler*: __ 



mystery mission 





*Spoiler*: __ 



i think that inaba's gonna get the old guy killed ....and he's definetly not surviving this one either


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy shit, new chapter is out already?!

Edit: Thank you Inaba for demoralizing your team with your cowardly bitching!


They´re in freaking Italy....this sounds pretty damn cool....



> Seemed rather odd how Inaba got frantic... wonder what that's about.



Because he´s and always has been a coward.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 22, 2009)

E said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i think that inaba's gonna get the old guy killed ....*and he's definetly not surviving this one either*


He lived long enough already  

And I'd be actually kind of sad to see the old man go. The guy' like 60 but it didn't stop him from trowing alien dinossaurs around, he's kewl.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol what a shitty chapter.

And that dude must die, he is getting more annying each chapter. He is weak and he is a coward. Lol, there is a panda and a 2 year old kid in their crew who made it out alive from their last encounter and the mofo is still complaining, fucking die already...


----------



## Martinie (Jan 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol what a shitty chapter.
> 
> And that dude must die, he is getting more annying each chapter. He is weak and he is a coward. Lol, there is a panda and a 2 year old kid in their crew who made it out alive from their last encounter and the mofo is still complaining, fucking die already...



The Panda owns, he will make the 100 points and will get a better weapon for sure....

I predict 100 point aliens!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone noticed how there´s a shit load of dead gantzers in the last page?


----------



## Martinie (Jan 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone noticed how there?s a shit load of dead gantzers in the last page?



Yeahh of course, therefore I predict some 100pointer....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Yeahh of course, therefore I predict some 100pointer....



That or the italian gantzers suck balls.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 22, 2009)

I predict *Gantz Team* vs *Gantz Team* vs *Gantz Team* vs etc.... *FREE-FOR-ALL!!*


/Thread (until next chapter release)


----------



## piccun? (Jan 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone noticed how there?s a shit load of dead gantzers in the last page?



but strangely enough there isn't much destruction around. 

 It's like they didn't even fight


----------



## Random Member (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm still hoping Inaba is gonna grow some balls and kick some ass eventually. Even if he does die this time around, I hope he kicks some ass. Takeshi was all calm and shit while Inaba was gettin' ready to piss his pants...


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont see any dead gantzers on the last page oO?

It does say "A Fierce mission with gantz members gathered from all over the world".... watch them all have better weapons and such too... like 10 oka guys.. with the giant robot and super suit... but they'd lose... =\


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 22, 2009)

They're like on the ground half bodied and headless on the corners of the last page 

OKA TRANSFORMERS MATCH?

Wouldn't it be a bitch if it was a battle royale and you got points for killing other foreign gantzers?


----------



## piccun? (Jan 22, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> I dont see any dead gantzers on the last page oO?
> 
> It does say "A Fierce mission with gantz members gathered from all over the world".... watch them all have better weapons and such too... like 10 oka guys.. with the giant robot and super suit... but they'd lose... =\





I didn't notice them at first either XD 


I blame low quality scan 



BTW, I was curious about the location, so I googled the name on the sign  




google maps FTW


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy crap it looks just like it really Oo


----------



## Felix (Jan 22, 2009)

Fantastic
I only managed to spot half of a body the first time
It's full of them now that I saw that picture


----------



## Somnus (Jan 22, 2009)

Migraine said:


> I didn't notice them at first either XD
> 
> 
> I blame low quality scan
> ...



What the hell ! I guess Oku uses Google maps to make his work more realistic


----------



## Felix (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey know what?
If that is in Rome...
Maybe we will get the Pope Gantzer like we predicted pages ago


----------



## piccun? (Jan 22, 2009)

or  Pope Alien .
 Or a Devile alien. Or a Jesus alien  

I mean, he hasn't revealed this turn boss, why would he kep it secret if not because he's preparing something awesome ? 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2009)

Migraine said:


> but strangely enough there isn't much destruction around.
> 
> It's like they didn't even fight



Looks like we got some crafty aliens.

Since they?re in Italy, maybe we?ll see some greek mythology monsters this time around?

That would be so awesome.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 22, 2009)

Migraine said:


> BTW, I was curious about the location, so I googled the name on the sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice finding!
Looks very good, like when the chapter went to Berlin, I was in Berlin a few times so I recognized many things.... good work in Gantz^^


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

nice find with the maps..

and I see... the low quality made it hard to see the bodies lol.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 22, 2009)

damn im getting really excited now for the next mission. i hope it is another mission where everyone gets 100 points. tokyo team needs some more weapons 

actually fuck that nishi, HS and kurono are already badass without them, it would have been 4 if izumi was still alive. i hate it when badass characters die


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Migraine said:


> I didn't notice them at first either XD
> 
> 
> I blame low quality scan
> ...


Hopefully that's not Kuwabara


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jan 22, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> Hopefully that's not Kuwabara



I hope not either, He was one hell of a man....Who else would do an alien whilst your comrades are getting sliced to bits 7 feet from you? 

Kuwabara would that's who.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 23, 2009)

Migraine said:


> or  Pope Alien .


Oh fuck yeah 

Gantz's free for all battle in the Vatican.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 23, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> I hope not either, He was one hell of a man....Who else would do an alien whilst your comrades are getting sliced to bits 7 feet from you?
> 
> Kuwabara would that's who.



Nishi might when he hits puberty.  He probably wont live that long though.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 23, 2009)

I doubt any of the Gantz teams are gonna have too fight each other. Though I wouldn't put it past some of them getting pissed at another country and killing them.

I rate there will be loads of teams from all across the globe and they'll all fight some alien army or something crazy like that.

Fuck. Feb 5th is quite a while away, best be worth the wait. I hate being up-to-date, I miss the days when I could just read a new chapter at leisure.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy shaiza!!!

Fuckin awesome!!!!

How many people from Oka were left, from the last mission?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 23, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Holy shaiza!!!
> 
> Fuckin awesome!!!!
> 
> How many people from Oka were left, from the last mission?



kuwabara, the nerd, the 2 bitches and i think the elderly couple. possibly some random fodder who didn't die (doubt it )


----------



## E (Jan 23, 2009)

i actually see the gantzer vs gantzer missions happening in the future 

but not in this mission

they got brought there as backup


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 23, 2009)

There gonna turn that corner and see WW3!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 24, 2009)

inaba is a total retard

like he just now starts to freak out? lol

his life became totally insane and gruesome 100 chapters ago


----------



## Martinie (Jan 24, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> There gonna turn that corner and see WW3!



And then they come to know that germany startet the war accidentally


----------



## Martinie (Jan 24, 2009)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> his life became totally insane and gruesome 100 chapters ago



He fucked an alien...... 

edit: ahh sorry for the double posting


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 24, 2009)

Martinie said:


> He fucked an alien......
> 
> edit: ahh sorry for the double posting



raped more likely


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

The usa team is probably the best fucking team in history but they will all no doubt die to to immense character defects, lack of team work and overall arrogence

Much like the osaka team


----------



## The Imp (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> The usa team is probably the best fucking team in history but they will all no doubt die to to immense character defects, lack of team work and overall arrogence
> 
> Much like the osaka team



there probably isn't just 1 team, most likely a team for the major cities like NY, LA, Chicago etc. just like with tokyo and osaka


----------



## hazashi (Jan 24, 2009)

An USA team would be pretty fucking cool, but they most likely wouldnt use katanas, and my favourite "gantz player" was izumi so meh.
I would love to see my country represented mwahahahaha


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 24, 2009)

I wanna see a British team, drinking tea and eating crumpets


----------



## Martinie (Jan 24, 2009)

I´m waiting for a german team


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 24, 2009)

A Russian Gantz team would be extremely intimidating including to the aliens.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 25, 2009)

Felix said:


> Hey know what?
> If that is in Rome...
> Maybe we will get the Pope Gantzer like we predicted pages ago


We never got a pic of "Gantz Pope"


----------



## seastone (Jan 25, 2009)

Great chapter though with all the gantzers in that place dead, it will at least mean that there will not be that many side characters like in the osaka arc. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> And that dude must die, he is getting more annying each chapter. He is weak and he is a coward. Lol, there is a panda and a 2 year old kid in their crew who made it out alive from their last encounter and the mofo is still complaining, fucking die already...





AbnormallyNormal said:


> inaba is a total retard
> 
> like he just now starts to freak out? lol
> 
> his life became totally insane and gruesome 100 chapters ago



Why are people being so harsh on Inaba?

The guy has confidence issues, is that really such a deplorable thing? He only acts like a jackass towards others to cover his own insecurities. He even questioned why someone should care if he died, which shows he has self esteem issues.  

 Inaba is freaking out because the mission are getting harder and the last time he nearly died. In fact he had most of his his limbs blasted off. Then you are wondering, why he is dreading the next mission?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2009)

Weird that no one mentioned the fact that Gantz seems to be malfunctioning, the room had the lights out and the ball was definitely fucked up. If this is related with the actual aliens, Kurono and company may be dealing with some actually technologically advanced aliens, it would be a nice contrast from all the japanese mythological stuff we got in the last mission.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 25, 2009)

Could be some System Error.

One explaination that there are dead gantzer all over the place....


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weird that no one mentioned the fact that Gantz seems to be malfunctioning, the room had the lights out and the ball was definitely fucked up. If this is related with the actual aliens, Kurono and company may be dealing with some actually technologically advanced aliens, it would be a nice contrast from all the japanese mythological stuff we got in the last mission.


I didn't even notice that Gantz was broken that could be the reason that they went to Italy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> I didn't even notice that Gantz was broken that could be the reason that they went to Italy



Nah, Gantz sent them into other cities when it was functioning correctly, the last mission was in Osaka, remember?

Gantz sent them there because the Aliens there required more than 1 team to be beaten, i guess the same applies here, the only difference is that this time they?re in another continent.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ American team being good. 

If anything, to reflect the real life online gaming community, Koreans will be the illest team.


----------



## seastone (Jan 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weird that no one mentioned the fact that Gantz seems to be malfunctioning, the room had the lights out and the ball was definitely fucked up.



To be honest I do think it is malfunctioning. 

Ever since the oni boss declared war on mankind. Gantz has been acting strange(turning off timer,setting boundaries etc). 



> If this is related with the actual aliens, Kurono and company may be dealing with some actually technologically advanced aliens, it would be a nice contrast from all the japanese mythological stuff we got in the last mission.



I kind of hope we see aliens with advance weapons instead of aliens that use their bodies. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gantz sent them there because the Aliens there required more than 1 team to be beaten, i guess the same applies here, the only difference is that this time they´re in another continent.



To be honest I think the transferring was a sudden decision made by gantz. Since it did not even bother to tell them what the alien is or put on the light.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wondering how many gantzers are there.. I'm sure if they're going to italy, there'll be more than just tokyo there.  You know, soemthing else they've never done, is try to plot where they are all from, and where they died.  It would be smart imo, to figure out the radius they were from gantz when they died... from that, it may be possible to figure out how close another might be, and how many there might be.  Then again, they may only be in Major cities.


----------



## Nash (Jan 25, 2009)

what?


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 25, 2009)

I never belive Inaba could get more patetic than he was but he always prove me wrong and he even belive that he got a chance with Reika  but DAMN Kurono you always say the right thing and yet didn't grab those big tits that Reika wants to give to you man get over Tae NOW!


----------



## 06pag (Jan 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks like we got some crafty aliens.
> 
> Since they?re in Italy, maybe we?ll see some greek mythology monsters this time around?
> 
> That would be so awesome.



What does Rome have to do with Greek mythology?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 25, 2009)

06pag said:


> What does Rome have to do with Greek mythology?



Their mythology tends to be the same as Greek's except with different names for deities and characters.


----------



## Grangan (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been reading gantz for about a year now

Really love it


----------



## Martinie (Jan 27, 2009)

Grangan said:


> I've been reading gantz for about a year now
> 
> Really love it



Lucky guy

Me, the stupid ass jerk finished reading in 2 days, that was pure fun but after that I was empty.......

I just remembered how I started reading, someone in the Naruto Forum said Nagato would look the guy in the Gantz Ball, after that I was very curious so I read the entire Manga.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 27, 2009)

oO heh, now that you've caught up, you can have fun with us waiting 2 weeks between chapters!
Welcome btw, always nice having more people here.. thread's been kinda lacking recently...  where's nash at?


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 28, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Lucky guy
> 
> Me, the stupid ass jerk finished reading in 2 days, that was pure fun but after that I was empty.......
> 
> I just remembered how I started reading, someone in the Naruto Forum said Nagato would look the guy in the Gantz Ball, after that I was very curious so I read the entire Manga.



Gantz phase 1>>> Gantz phase 2 thats for sure when Kurono was becaming the man he is now the manga was pure win and the T-rex scene was the best chapter in this manga.


----------



## seastone (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm, I got a question regarding the next mission. 

How can the boss in this mission can be more dangerous then last one but still be mortal? The previous one could take on any form, recover from almost any damage. Single handily defeated the world strongest human Oka. Defeated Kaze in hand to hand combat in an instant. Killed Sakata in his own game.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 28, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> Hm, I got a question regarding the next mission.
> 
> How can the boss in this mission can be more dangerous then last one but still be mortal? The previous one could take on any form, recover from almost any damage. Single handily defeated the world strongest human Oka. Defeated Kaze in hand to hand combat in an instant. Killed Sakata in his own game.



Why more dangerous?
I bet he?s also a 100 pointer!

But there is also a question i wanted to ask!
The Boss here hellohi is a Vampire right?

I don?t unterstand how a Vampire could be the Boss, and are all vampires able to do such a transformation?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Why more dangerous?
> I bet he?s also a 100 pointer!
> 
> But there is also a question i wanted to ask!
> ...



no, that was the Oni Alien, it was just a mission where the Vampires were giving info to the aliens, basically teaming up with them.  All the opponents in that mission were aliens.


----------



## Martinie (Jan 28, 2009)

Bluth said:


> no, that was the Oni Alien, it was just a mission where the Vampires were giving info to the aliens, basically teaming up with them.  All the opponents in that mission were aliens.



Ok now I unterstand much more!


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Ok now I unterstand much more!



The only things that I know of that the vampires can transform/make are their guns and swords, which to be honest I have no idea how that works.


----------



## seastone (Jan 28, 2009)

Martinie said:


> Why more dangerous?
> I bet he?s also a 100 pointer!



For two reasons.

As shown when oka who killed a 100 pointer on his won was killed by Nuri proving that all 100 pointers can be on different levels of power. 

It would be anticlimactic, if Nuri would be the strongest alien in phase 2.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody think that the *Buddha Arc Boss* was also a 100 pointer seeing as how they share regenerative properties?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> Hm, I got a question regarding the next mission.
> 
> How can the boss in this mission can be more dangerous then last one but still be mortal? The previous one could take on any form, recover from almost any damage. Single handily defeated the world strongest human Oka. Defeated Kaze in hand to hand combat in an instant. Killed Sakata in his own game.



Gantz doesn´t necessarily scale the mission´s difficulty as they go by, remember the Alien Knights? That mission was cleared in no time, without any casualties.

I don´t think we´ll see anyone as strong as Nuri in the near future.



> Ever since the oni boss declared war on mankind. Gantz has been acting strange(turning off timer,setting boundaries etc).



Yeah but those were decisions made by Gantz itself, wit weren´t malfucntion but new limitations and rules, etc...this time it seems a 3rd party is fucking with it.

Don´t know if this will affect the mission in any way since they were all successfully transferred to Rome. We´ll see.



Host Samurai said:


> Anybody think that the *Buddha Arc Boss* was also a 100 pointer seeing as how they share regenerative properties?



Nah, that boss was much weaker than Nuri. All of it´s abilities depended on the weird relics that he was holding with all of his hands, when japanese Lara Croft kicked the regeneration thingie, he stopped having that ability.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2009)

The Buddha arc boss I think was probably a 75 pointer, it may have been 100 points, but if it was, I'm thinking it was probably one of the weaker ones.  Nuri was definitely a lot tougher.


----------



## Penance (Jan 28, 2009)

Was Inaba being a bitch, again?


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

^^
pretty much


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 28, 2009)

Inabi will never be *GAR* and will always be the dickless mofo who gets his girls taken by Takeshi Kurono while he gets butthurt in the closet.


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

takeshi will get more points than him in this mission 

IF he happens to miraculously survive...again


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 28, 2009)

Come on Inaba.

If you don't do anything cool before you die, you'll be labelled as the worst manga character ever.


EVER!


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

idk, i think there may be worse 

he'll def. die liek a bitch


----------



## Hodor (Jan 29, 2009)

Inaba being a pussy has got to have a purpose.  Maybe everyone will die and inaba will be the sole survivor, and it teaches him a lesson?  I dont like that one, but meh.


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

or he'll die alone and everybody will learn a lessson..."don't be a punk-ass bitch "


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2009)

Why am I have the feeling Inaba going to do something cool in this arc and die later?

Reika : I finally can accept you...I love you....
Inaba : Reika.....I love you too...
*Monster stab Inaba from behind*
Inaba : ARGHHHHHHH!!!
Reika : I will revive you !!

Gantz ing Ding Ding...New update: You Gantzer can't not longer revive the dead person  for balance purpose..See ya.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 29, 2009)

Has Kurono stopped being a pussy yet? I haven't been paying much attention lately to Gantz. When Kurono acts the same as Katou, nothing good is happening.


----------



## seastone (Jan 29, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Inaba being a pussy has got to have a purpose.



My theory is that Oku created Inaba as the weak "human", not one who doesn't have real redeeming qualities about him unlike the others. 

I think Inaba character development will go like this. 

Started out as a arrogant jackass filled with false confidence saying he has a girlfriend, acting like the man in front of a Reika and refusing help from a highschooler. He believes that he was superior to Korono and all he was a  teenager "brat". This is shown when he beat him up, Inaba said "he is nothing special". He only tired to cover up his own insecurities by being a huge jackass and tries to convince people he is better then he really is. Deep down he thinks very little of himself, so much that doesn't think that someone coudl care about him being alive. 

During the Oni mission he acted like the leader with the rapists. Then they were all defeated in an instant.Inaba runs away He finally starts to realize maybe he isn't so great and that maybe he should have practice with Kurono who he didn't want acknowledge. His self induced confidence only gets lower when he was seduced by the transforming alien. Then having all that he witnessed Kurono taking on the Oni boss alone and acknowledged that he is truly great as shown when he cheered him on. 

Then possibly as a way to redeem himself. He went to Kurono's aid when he was attacked by the vampires. Something he didn't have to do since nobody would expect him to help since he did after all did try to kill him and his GF. 

Next after the Nuri mission. He seemed surprised that survived, and evne more suprised/touched that the old man cared about him being alive.  He even said "why did I" while crying. Then when Gantz gave him criticism, Inaba while looking down agreed. 

Now with this mission. His confidence has decreased so much that he believes that he killed die for sure judging he was nearly killed before. I belive that is the lowest point for Inaba and liek they say if you hit rock bottom the only way is to go up. 

So my guess that at some point of this mission he will  redeem himself and actuality have real confidence in himself. 



> Maybe everyone will die and inaba will be the sole survivor, and it teaches him a lesson?  I dont like that one, but meh.



Sounds like the Buddha mission.


----------



## Grangan (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't much like inaba either, he must have a purpose I agree, but I don't know what he's going to do exactly.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Has Kurono stopped being a pussy yet? I haven't been paying much attention lately to Gantz. When Kurono acts the same as Katou, nothing good is happening.



When did Kurono start acting like a pussy?  and if its simply because he didn't beat up thugs or because he didn't fuck Reika, that's not being a pussy, that's called being responsible.


----------



## seastone (Jan 29, 2009)

Grangan said:


> I don't much like inaba either, he must have a purpose I agree, but I don't know what he's going to do exactly.



Well oku kept him alive though he had plenty of chances to kill him off so  I am pretty sure he has a plan with him.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> Well oku kept him alive though he had plenty of chances to kill him off so  I am pretty sure he has a plan with him.


lets hope so


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 30, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Come on Inaba.
> 
> If you don't do anything cool before you die, you'll be labelled as the worst manga character ever.
> 
> ...



its obvious that he'll sacrifice himself to save someone else, and that'll be the only justification that he'll ever get.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone thought of this missions being gantzers vs gantzrs


----------



## Somnus (Feb 1, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> Anyone thought of this missions being gantzers vs gantzrs



Hmm could be, maybe a team deathmatch


----------



## fxu (Feb 1, 2009)

Gantz 291 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 












[0291]The intelligence of beauty

The chapter begins with an image of a specially made suit(oka's suit) cutted in half. Inaba throws up, when a dying gantz member(cutted in half) says something in a foreign language, then Inaba throws up again.

Suddenly, some bronze statues appears fighting the italian team, that is killed really quick. then 2 cupidos statues go were Kato and the rest are.

Tokyo team starts to run, but Kei & Kato takes some swords and use them against the aliens...the swords are destroyed easily.

Inaba gets surrounded by a lot of aliens...

"The real power of aliens even stronger than Osaka's arc ones!"


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2009)

Team Tokyo Is Fucked.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2009)

They are fighting god?


----------



## Somnus (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL it's the buddha mission all over again, this time with european statues, well I guess everybody will die 

And maybe we'll get a Pope alien or a Jesus statue alien...be afraid


----------



## Fire101 (Feb 1, 2009)

What did the ball say in the last chapter on page 12(I think)? I haven't seen a translation of the text anywhere.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 1, 2009)

Fire101 said:


> What did the ball say in the last chapter on page 12(I think)? I haven't seen a translation of the text anywhere.



Nothing, It was just gibberish


----------



## piccun? (Feb 1, 2009)

It's already time for spoilers again? 


aren't these new aliens, like, a bit _too strong _though?  

I guess the vampires will play an important role 
and probably a super strong team of gantzers where the weakest is better than Oka will be introduced D: 



also lol Inaba


----------



## Vaz (Feb 1, 2009)

I really laughed with that pic of Inaba surrounded by the cupid aliens, I sense a gruesome death coming 

Too bad team Italy dies, I wanted to see some interaction between the members and team Tokyo. The aliens keep getting even _more_ over the top, I'm curious to what does the mangaka have in store for us, after that last 100 Pointer Monster it's gonna take a lot to top it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2009)

This arc alien is actually cool and scary.

A Vicious monster with saint look....LOL


----------



## Penance (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow-stronger than the Osaka Aliens, huh?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 1, 2009)

Inabi offering himself to the aliens reminds of a similar ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from *Dead Space*.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 1, 2009)

Penance said:


> Wow-stronger than the Osaka Aliens, huh?



maybe just the fodder aliens from the osaka arc with probably 2 or 3 100 pointers. Maybe there will be an alien with more than 100 points. Anyway this mission seems interesting can't wait for the chapter. Although i do hope it doesn't take like 50 chapters again. Hopefully 30 at tops unless this has something to do with the world being destroyed in a week.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 1, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> This arc alien is actually cool and scary.
> 
> A Vicious monster with saint look....LOL



Much like the Buddha arc, right? 

Fuck, if swords can't do a thing against them, would the guns even help? Y-gun ftw.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna see an entire team of Oka+ level players with sick teamwork.  Probably from America or Germany.


----------



## Martinie (Feb 1, 2009)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> I wanna see an entire team of Oka+ level players with sick teamwork.  Probably from America or Germany.



The germans will win this arc 

I was also reminded on Dead Space!


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 1, 2009)

Inaba is gunna get gang raped by those baby things then he will become pregnated with a retarded alein child and then his stomach will blow open, then he will run around screaming save me jesus before finaly having both his arms ripped off and being eaten alive by the thing he gave birth to


----------



## Penance (Feb 1, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> Inaba is gunna get gang raped by those baby things then he will become pregnated with a retarded alein child and then his stomach will blow open, then he will run around screaming save me jesus before finaly having both his arms ripped off and being eaten alive by the thing he gave birth to



Whoa...you write for Gantz?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2009)

Somnus said:


> LOL it's the buddha mission all over again, this time with european statues, well I guess everybody will die


Except Inaba


----------



## Martinie (Feb 2, 2009)

The old guy will slaughter all aliens...... 

I predict fighting and when I look to the spoilers I think this time the Aliens are not that strong, but that are only the first ones...


----------



## Hodor (Feb 2, 2009)

It certainly seems hopeless if they're that strong o.o


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 2, 2009)

Our only hope... is Takeshi.

Or Hoi Hoi.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoi Hoi still needs to revive uzumi.. he's probably already invisible, kicking ass.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 2, 2009)

They can't win. Granted last time they botched doing it right. Like, the arc could have ended if they hurried up.

But........ If an Oka suit is split in half then they have no chance. 

Hmmmmm...... on a side note, I reread 110 to about 243 and I have to say that Kei was amazing.

I got into gantz really early and quit for a few years and rereading all this I remember how amazing it was to see him rise up and become what he was.

I also forgot about the gangsters and a few others.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 3, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Hoi Hoi still needs to revive uzumi.. he's probably already invisible, kicking ass.



I'd like to see Hoi Hoi save a Chinese Gantz team.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 3, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> Hmmmmm...... on a side note, I reread 110 to about 243 and I have to say that Kei was amazing.
> 
> I got into gantz really early and quit for a few years and rereading all this I remember how amazing it was to see him rise up and become what he was.



I've always thought that Kurono's development from a lonely pathetic loser to a incredibly brave hero is one of the more amazing ones that I've seen in manga.  Gantz isn't really near world class in its story or its character development with the other characters, but Kurono's is top class I believe.  I  also hate to sound like a pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but I also believe his relationship with Tae is very impressive as well, just due to the fact that she is simply a normal high school girl who loved Kurono for being Kurono, its refreshing to see, even if it means we don't get to see Reika sex.


As for the current chapter I guess the slaughter is coming.  Not too surprising to see, but it will be interesting to see who is able to make it out alive, especially since some of the characters that are left have a bit of plot protection on them, for instance Takeshi for being a little kid, Kaze for being the one that protects Takeshi, Reika is like the one hot girl left, Cherry just seem like one who might make it for being a boy who has someone waiting, Host Samurai is a bit too awesome and he's the only vampire who actually matters right now, and we've got Kurono and Kato who seem like they might be safe since they've already died and they have main character status, I mean Oka wouldn't kill off both main at the same time, would he?  Then again it's Gantz, so I'm looking forward to see who meets their maker.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 3, 2009)

New pic from mangahelpers :


----------



## Vaz (Feb 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> New pic from mangahelpers :


That looks awesome, the aliens are pretty much art that came to life. Poor Inaba 

Just hoping it's not another short chapter. I'm _really_ curious about the other teams, they seem well-prepared.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 3, 2009)

That picture made Japan Team look like shit.

Everyone have super armour , super weapon and what does Japan Team have? LOL a basic equipment...


----------



## Nash (Feb 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> New pic from mangahelpers :




dayum, looks fucken epic 

yesssss, is dat sum h-gun I see? pek


----------



## piccun? (Feb 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> New pic from mangahelpers :



it almost seems as if they are pissing on Inaba


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> New pic from mangahelpers :



I can really see why Nishi thought Japan stood no chance.

Since he didn't even mention Italy as one of the major teams, the U.S. and Israelite must be fucking god-like.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder if that Zeuse statue is a 100pointer.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 3, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I can really see why Nishi thought Japan stood no chance.
> 
> Since he didn't even mention Italy as one of the major teams, the U.S. and Israelite must be fucking god-like.



it'll be Tokyo team to save the day though


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 3, 2009)

Those spoiler pics are sick.

Time to invest your points wisely from now on, Team Japan.

Who am I fooling...the first thing they probably do is reviving Inaba.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 3, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I wonder if that Zeuse statue is a 100pointer.


Nah, it doesn't standout much in the midst of all the classic statues ( looks really badass though, with that corpse on his hands ). The new 100 pointer should be the fucking colisseum or something. 

Seriously, I have no idea what could top the previous one.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Feb 3, 2009)

This mission looks great.  All these vets from all over the world getting completely annihilated.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Nah, it doesn't standout much in the midst of all the classic statues ( looks really badass though, with that corpse on his hands ). The new 100 pointer should be the fucking colisseum or something.
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea what could top the previous one.



*Cronus* or any other fucking *Titan*.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 3, 2009)

dang, cant wait for the chapter.  Still amazing imo that the aliens broke the swords, I mean, those have cut though everything so far easly, without fail.  then they just break.  Makes it seem like they will stand no chance at all.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 3, 2009)

Lastier said:


> Those spoiler pics are sick.
> 
> Time to invest your points wisely from now on, Team Japan.
> 
> Who am I fooling...the first thing they probably do is reviving Inaba.



Reviving Inaba? I think they going to spend those point to revive Kei and Butter dog.

Tokyo Team have been knowing in ages that they prefer to spent their point for the revival .

I don't know this made Tokyo Team for being awesome or lame....because tthey actually can finish the deadliest mission with basic equipment.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Feb 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> New pic from mangahelpers :


Looks like Kurono's team needs to get 100 points and pick the weapon next time and quick


----------



## The Imp (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks like everyone will be getting 100 points again to prepare for the upcoming apocalypse. There will probably be lots of fodder this mission.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Anybody keeping a tally on how many people just died in the past two chapters lol?


----------



## Hodor (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope this one isnt too drawn out, and I wanna see some new weapons.. there's no point to any of them leaving with the world potentially ending, so.. get new weapons!


----------



## fxu (Feb 4, 2009)

*Trans by cnet*


Nothing worthy of reading...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2009)

nice beginning but boring chapter


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 4, 2009)

OH man....Those alien were creepy as hell...way more creepier than Buddha Mission.


----------



## Nash (Feb 4, 2009)

fxu said:


> *Trans by cnet*
> 
> 
> Nothing worthy of reading...





Mat®icha said:


> nice beginning but boring chapter



is it really that boring? I'm too lazy to dl =/


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Creepy as hell


----------



## Nash (Feb 4, 2009)

creepy as in good creepy, or creepy as in borin creepy?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Creepy as in TOTAL MASSACRE


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

These aliens are badass, the suits dont help at all neither do the swords and it looks like the H-gun has very little effect.


----------



## Nash (Feb 4, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Creepy as in TOTAL MASSACRE





Nomeru said:


> .


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Mishimoto said:


> These aliens are badass, the suits dont help at all neither do the swords and it looks like the H-gun has very little effect.


oh shit oh shit. h-gun little effect???? gotta read the chap now. just for the h-gun. soo sexy it hurts


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

All seems to be hopeless, I wonder what miracle will come?  Will it be the US?  the seattle team comes to save the day?  Hell yeah!


----------



## Nash (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm gonna save them all. I live next door


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 4, 2009)

It is over....

Gantz Sword supposed to be most powerful weapon which just broke up when made a contact with the statue...How the Tokyo Team going to win where they just have basic equipment?

Well, I can guess they going to take all the dead gantzer weapon and fight the alien..

and does it bother you guys? why the writer didn't show us who is the boss for this mission?


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> It is over....
> 
> Gantz Sword supposed to be most powerful weapon which just broke up when made a contact with the statue...How the Tokyo Team going to win where they just have basic equipment?
> 
> ...



Who knows, I'm not worried.

I was thinking, 100 pointers may not be equil, they are worth the same amount of points obviously, but that's only because they cant go any higher.  There might be aliens 10 times stronger than Nuri.. but that's hard to imagine.... scary...


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Boss should be broken


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

Why the hell does no one use the controller and turn invisible! instead of running in like a retard and getting yourself sliced in half. Nishi is the only guy with any brains in the tokyo team.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 4, 2009)

I was a bit disapointed with the lack of panda carnadge. Hoi Hoi should be ripping those statues heads by now 

And damn those aliens are freaky. Like freakishly strong. I'm guessing the only thing left from Inaba will be his pinky finger and maybe a couple of teeth. I agree with Mishimoto though, turning invisible sounds like a better plan than giving the aliens the thrill of a chase.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 4, 2009)

I like how inaba goes "See! We don't have a chance!" as if he was trying to prove a point


----------



## fxu (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope this doesn't become some kind of plot-no-jutsu and that in 10 chapters tokyo team wins with no casualties >.>

These monsters have been greatly over-hyped... you have like 15 gantzers shooting with big fucking guns and none of them are dying. So that means they're really powerful.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Will be a looooooooooooooooooong battle


----------



## Somnus (Feb 4, 2009)

Gantz is lacking Hikawa  . 
These aliens probably will die by hand to hand combat , since it seems the only original way for them to die. And the way the swords broke seem weird, I'm more confident they broke because the statues snapped it with their fingers than being their skin the cause


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The new 100 pointer should be the fucking colisseum or something.
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea what could top the previous one.



More transformations of course.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Feb 4, 2009)

Luls.  The trash is wiping out all these vets with H-guns and one with an advanced suit like it's nothing.

Suits are useless against the brute force of their attacks too.

I wanna see the boss.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

A team full of oka type players possibly from germany are gunna come and show all these noobs how to play Gantz properly  but eventually they'll get killed by the 100 pointer and it will be up to the tokyo team to save the day!


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 4, 2009)

This is so one-sided that it hurts to watch.  Are all of these things 100-pointers or something?

Seriously, how the Hell is this not going to end in a slaughter?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

There's some catch here I just know it


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

I GOT IT THEY'RE ALL BOSSES


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought that was pritty obvious, question is what can be done about it.  Has anyone considered that there could be weapons above what oka got?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 4, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> I thought that was pritty obvious, question is what can be done about it.  Has anyone considered that there could be weapons above what oka got?



Yea, but they probably end up in the hands of people who would die anyways.

*WHERE IS GIANT MECH SUIT?!!?*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2009)

Jesus wat the fuck is going on


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Art is killing them


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy shaiza!!! Total massacre

Inaba is fucked!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Art is killing them



The perfect way for euro trash to die.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2009)

This reminds me of the Buddha mission.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 4, 2009)

Well shit.
That's overkill.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 4, 2009)

it is time for Kurono to use LightSaber.

and i like a zeus-alike statue owning them..it is so artistic and creepy at the same time.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 5, 2009)

Bluth said:


> I've always thought that Kurono's development from a lonely pathetic loser to a incredibly brave hero is one of the more amazing ones that I've seen in manga.  Gantz isn't really near world class in its story or its character development with the other characters, but Kurono's is top class I believe.  I  also hate to sound like a pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but I also believe his relationship with Tae is very impressive as well, just due to the fact that she is simply a normal high school girl who loved Kurono for being Kurono, its refreshing to see, even if it means we don't get to see Reika sex.
> 
> 
> As for the current chapter I guess the slaughter is coming.  Not too surprising to see, but it will be interesting to see who is able to make it out alive, especially since some of the characters that are left have a bit of plot protection on them, for instance Takeshi for being a little kid, Kaze for being the one that protects Takeshi, Reika is like the one hot girl left, Cherry just seem like one who might make it for being a boy who has someone waiting, Host Samurai is a bit too awesome and he's the only vampire who actually matters right now, and we've got Kurono and Kato who seem like they might be safe since they've already died and they have main character status, I mean Oka wouldn't kill off both main at the same time, would he?  Then again it's Gantz, so I'm looking forward to see who meets their maker.



I also forgot that Kurono's brother is a vamp, Izumi was an Evil dude, and other things.

I have noticed that after every arc except the first they advance the story a lot. Then again. I am reading like years worth of stuff in a day


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha iba-chan, he never ceases to amaze me. Now he is throwing up...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hah, holy shit that´s awesome. It´s not directly related with Roman Mythology but it´s close non the less.

The guy speaking italian was pretty eerie, like he´s talking about their demise and the tokyo team doesn´t know it.



It´s an exhibition about italian art masterwork that in the past were in Los Angeles, New York and Boston museums and then return to their country. Looks like these old sculptures are the new aliens.

It´s awesome, there will probably be several 100 pointers, most of the teams are probably dead.


----------



## Felix (Feb 5, 2009)

How come all the Italians looked the same? Hahaa


----------



## Kraker2k (Feb 5, 2009)

No they didn't lol^

And wow, what the hell happened in that last panel, did the guy just get saved?


----------



## Fulla (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah shame, was hoping to see the vamps wearing the suits this time.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 5, 2009)

Art

But at what cost?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 5, 2009)

Athrum said:


> This reminds me of the Buddha mission.


It really reminds you of the "Buddha mission"?? 

Maybe, if the "Buddha mission" was on Bankai steroids and *OVER 9000*!!  



But, I can see your point


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 5, 2009)

Where can I read chapters past 290?


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS BIRD
Databook 3 – Jutsu: Akahigi Hyakki no Souen


----------



## Alucard (Feb 5, 2009)

that last scene is soo fucked up.. some of those "Abstract" Statues remind me of the Beetlejuice movie ( when he makes those 2 statues come alive )
i will LMAO if i see either the Statue of liberty or Lincoln owning their asses HAHAH


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a feeling not many are going to live this time, maybe only reika and she brings kurono back, maybe just kurono because he has the magical power of win on his side. really all the teams with advanced weapons and the point distribution seems like the tokyo gantz is a cheap bugger, giant Buddha and giant dinosaur, think of all the ownage of certain aliens that they got crap points for. the two henchmen for 100pter were even worth alot. i surprised that oka rookie who was waving around the 100pter's head didn't get 100 points just by randomly owning everything. niche is dead for sure this is basically a suicide mission because he went ape shit. who knows maybe next arc will be izumi and niche kicking ass in hell. kato is probably dead again.. him or Kaze. they like killing off characters.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 5, 2009)

Man we need some fucking Izumi


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 5, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Man we need some fucking Izumi



Too much rape then. 

That's why they didn't show Hoi Hoi nor Host Samurai yet in Italy.


----------



## Starburst~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Man we need some fucking Izumi



 What could he do in this situation? The sword's were broken easily, and isn't that his main weapon?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 5, 2009)

What was that Italian guy saying?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 5, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What was that Italian guy saying?



We're fucked?


----------



## kunaitoe (Feb 5, 2009)

The basic gist of it was like 

We're all dead! Everyones dying! They're too poweful! 

You're just gonna die too! 

I want some pizza!



Ok, subtract the pizza one and you have it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol this mission is rape


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's the translated chapter everyone: 

Koh willing to do anything to improve Hinata's strength!

They look like they are really fucked in this one.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 6, 2009)

:amazed HO-LY SHIT! 
Buddha  Mission version 2.0 

I deduce that either
A. They are doomed

B. Uber Gantz Team from [insert some country] arrive and proceed to lol own
everything. Would be perfect as Iba is about to get collectively owned so he will either die or some one will somehow own all of the aliens around him with some kind of anti-matter pulsar rifle (just sounds cool ) from an Uber Team.
Then like usuall the boss will be some god based statue that will own the entire Uber Team in a few panels. End Chapter.

C. They are doomed (unless B or Kurono revies Izumi and do the fusion dance or something crazy, I do not see them surviving.... Well Kurono might trip a trash can and some super weapon is underneath it.) 

Well now it's time to wait for chapter 292


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> This is so one-sided that it hurts to watch.  Are all of these things 100-pointers or something?
> 
> Seriously, how the Hell is this not going to end in a slaughter?



That´s the thing, the regular monsters are killing H-gun/Super suit Gantzers like fucking nothing, anyone noticed the half sliced statue of a woman with bodies of gantzers in her basket?

Fucking awesome.

I can´t even imagine how the boss is going to be.



Host Samurai said:


> We're fucked?



Pretty much.


----------



## E (Feb 6, 2009)

*BRICKS HAVE BEEN SHAT*


----------



## Frostman (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there even a boss. Gantz didn't even give them a briefing like he normally does. He just sent them right away.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Is there even a boss. Gantz didn't even give them a briefing like he normally does. He just sent them right away.



Because it was fucked up for some unknown reason.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 7, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Is there even a boss. Gantz didn't even give them a briefing like he normally does. He just sent them right away.


Gants says: *"You're all fucking fucked! Happy Hunting "*


Did they even get a briefing for the Osaka arc?


----------



## fxu (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anybody have a translation for this page? What does Gantz say?

Coming of Crepuscule


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely chapter,I like those culture-parodic gantz creatures...awesome.

Someone may come save Inaba, that's my guess.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 7, 2009)

fxu said:


> Does anybody have a translation for this page? What does Gantz say?
> 
> Images You Won't Believe Aren't Photoshopped



Nothing it was just gibberish


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 7, 2009)

fxu said:


> Does anybody have a translation for this page? What does Gantz say?
> 
> Link removed



Ancient Greek Gods?


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 7, 2009)

If Inaba dies next chapter it'll be my fav chapter of the Manga.


----------



## E (Feb 7, 2009)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Did they even get a briefing for the Osaka arc?



yes, but they only saw the 100 point nuri



and srsly, there is no way that these things can be destroyed, it's absolutely impossible

there has to be something somewhere in the stage to trigger these things to selfdestruct or at least disable them or something




Niko Bellic said:


> Ancient Greek Gods?



oh ballstik


----------



## The Imp (Feb 7, 2009)

The transitions in this chapter were horrible. One second they are looking for other gantzers and talking with eachother and then the next page they are shooting some random aliens.

Did i miss a page or something or was that the way it was? Also this chapter felt short.

Anyway didn't really like this chapter.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah it was kinda all over the place.  I wonder if oku was low on time for this one.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2009)

I would laugh out my ass if Y-Gun is the only solution because Gantz just want those sculpture as his collection.

Gantz : What the fck..who ask you guys to kill them? Did you guys even read mission objective?!?

Kurono : You didn't showed to us !

Gantz : ...Oh i didn't?


----------



## Somnus (Feb 7, 2009)

Inaba can always "fusion" with the statues and become the boss like in the Buddha mission, damn I'd like to see some 100 pointer Inaba, the only time in his life that he would kick ass


----------



## Grangan (Feb 7, 2009)

Dang, looks like everyone is in trouble  I wonder if osaka is there too.  Well mainly, kiwabara, could care less about the others.


----------



## newbieFans (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope that useless Inaba just die already.


----------



## E (Feb 8, 2009)

to be honest, i see kurono and kato as the only survivors in this mission

i can definitely see reika dying


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 8, 2009)

Inaba doesn't look like he's all right in the final panel.
Like he's being possessed or something.


----------



## E (Feb 8, 2009)

moar liek he shitted his gantz suit already


----------



## Nash (Feb 10, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> The transitions in this chapter were horrible. One second they are looking for other gantzers and talking with eachother and then the next page they are shooting some random aliens.
> 
> Did i miss a page or something or was that the way it was? Also this chapter felt short.
> 
> Anyway didn't really like this chapter.



ja, same here. I mean, I really don't want Oku to drag this mission on, but this chap's just pure chaos as in no substance, no consistence, nothing 

Takeshi should save Inaba already; Hoi Hoi, HS, Nishi and Kaze should get their 100pts and then move on to the real catastrophe, Oku


----------



## The Imp (Feb 10, 2009)

E said:


> moar liek he shitted his gantz suit already


he shit his gantz suit before the mission even started


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 12, 2009)

AHHHH whenever this thread is on the second page it means no spoilers yet.

Gantz is my crack right now. I actually wrote a paper on how i think it is one of the best graphic novel achievements of the 21rst century and compared it to earlier 20th century works like Sandman. I think gantz is more mature then some of the other stuff like Sandman, but I also mentioned that it's arbitrary and semantical as for the time (which I don't know if it is true)  may have been controversial.

You know, because who else would show a SH or someone killing every student.


----------



## Xirk (Feb 12, 2009)

Where the fuck did Kaze go?


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

Someone mentioned the Y gun, I dont think it would be effective though, aliens would just break the straps holding them.


----------



## Nash (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm gonna lol hard if the y-gun's the key 


RODtheTV said:


> AHHHH whenever this thread is on the second page it means no spoilers yet.
> 
> Gantz is my crack right now. I actually wrote a paper on how i think it is one of the best graphic novel achievements of the 21rst century and compared it to earlier 20th century works like Sandman. I think gantz is more mature then some of the other stuff like Sandman, but I also mentioned that it's arbitrary and semantical as for the time (which I don't know if it is true)  may have been controversial.
> 
> You know, because who else would show a SH or someone killing every student.



Lol, I like you


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

wew hit the 6000 post mark

Yay us!  Go Gantz!


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 15, 2009)

It's pretty obvious that the Tokyo Gantz functions absolutely properly; the Tokyo Gantz team was urgently sent to Rome purely to support the Italian team, which didn't seem to handle the situation well by itself. :repstorm

I guess it's time to say good-bye to some of our Tokyo team members. 

*Let's bet who will (not) survive in this battle!!! *

I think, *Reika* and *Old Man* are much less sophisticated and useful than other characters. *Inaba*, of course, is zero, but for some reason (that I suppose comes soon) he hasn't been killed neither in previous chapters nor in the end of 291. He may also die in this battle, but before that he's going to show some performance. 

Also, I'd say that there must be some Central Gantz (perhaps somewhere in Germany) that coordinates all Gantz spheres.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Inaba's about to come through and get 300 points.


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 15, 2009)

E said:


> to be honest, i see kurono and kato as the only survivors in this mission
> 
> i can definitely see reika dying



Same here. I'd say Sakurai will make it as well, due his misterious and yet not fully revealed psychic abilities that contribute well to the whole story. An interesting "duo" of  Takeshi and Kaze may also survive (for the sake of real-life stories to be told between battles). As for Reika, ALL past chapters showed that all girls, who had a crash on Kurono, ended up in the same place...


----------



## Nash (Feb 15, 2009)

In all seriousness, I so can't say who's gonna die in this mission and who won't. Reika might die but then again, there's still some KeixReika that needs to be discussed. Old Man is old but he's the good spirit of the group. If he survives this mission, it will be interesting to see how he'll act during the real catastrophe. Psycho kid still needs to show some skills. Katou...won't die now. No matter what =/ 
And the rest like, Kaze, HS, Nishi, Hoi? will survive cos they're just that cool


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 15, 2009)

Hoi² is the mastermind behind the Gantz project


----------



## Nash (Feb 15, 2009)

Hoi? is god


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

Hah, friend, i just accidentally saw the spoilers.

Holy shit.

So yeah, they´re getting slaughtered.


----------



## Nash (Feb 15, 2009)

spoilers?? posttttt~


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 15, 2009)

What


----------



## piccun? (Feb 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hah, friend, i just accidentally saw the spoilers.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> So yeah, they?re getting slaughtered.



what spoilers? 



_
*goes to  lurk on mangahelpers *_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, ok, here it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 







[0292] 多国籍惨劇
Multinational tragedy

悲惨な状況の各国のメンバー達
The teams of many countries are having a bad time

桜井の背後からキューピットが襲ってくるが、バイクに乗った日本語を話せる人が助けてくれる
Two Cupids began to chase Sakurai, when a Japanese member helps him to ride his Gantz Bike.

その人は広島の人らしく、曰く「アメリカ人も中国人もッ世界中から来てるぜッ」
He is from Hiroshima and says [People from America, China, from all the world has come]

バイクに乗せてもらっている桜井が、カタストロフィについて聞くと、
広島の人は頭を抜かれ、櫻井も反動で地面に投げつけられる
He then begans to talk about the Catastrophe when a piece of his head blows in pieces, and Sakurai falls to the ground.

一方稲葉は、「ダメだ・・・ダメだ・・・・俺・・・死ぬんだ・・・」などと言いながら、指を引き抜かれる
そこに助けに来たのはおっちゃん
In that moment, Inaba is screaming [It's over...it's over...i'm...dead...] while the aliens rip his fingers off. Suddenly The old man appears to rescue inaba.

おっちゃんが戦う中、稲葉は顔を手で覆い地面に伏せている
In the middle of the fight, Inaba cover his face with his hand and lies on the floor

おっちゃん、手足をもぎ取られ目の前に妻の姿を見ながら地面に倒れる
The cupids rip off Old man's legs and arms, he falls [he possibly dies according to this] to the ground while watching his wife.

次回、さらに凶悪な大ボス登場！！
In the next chapter, once more a terrifying boss appears!!





I haven´t read the summary, only saw the pics so keep it spoiler tagged people.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a freaking massacre again


----------



## piccun? (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 次回、さらに凶悪な大ボス登場！！
> In the next chapter, once more a terrifying boss appears!!




hahaha  

a terrifying boss?  
they can't even beat the fodder aliens lol. 

in this situation it's like they don't even have suits, and Kurono could beat the dinosaurs without a suit. :ho


----------



## Nash (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn you gramps. I just said you won't die this mission, so dontchu bite the dust


----------



## E (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow, i was right about the old man sacrificing himself to save that piece of shit inaba


----------



## Felix (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So there are actually more teams from all over the world there. Interesting, can't wait to see the German team


----------



## E (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i wanna see team america 
stereotypes gogogogo


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What are the chances of Balkan team


----------



## Hodor (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



America FUCK YEAH!




on another note


*Spoiler*: __ 



they better kill inaba


----------



## E (Feb 15, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances of Balkan team






*Spoiler*: __ 



about the same as a team mexico


----------



## Hodor (Feb 15, 2009)

E said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> about the same as a team mexico




*Spoiler*: __ 



there's probably a team wherever people are densely populated, but they probably wont show up.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 15, 2009)

E said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> about the same as a team mexico



Damn


----------



## Hodor (Feb 15, 2009)

Grr, why are there only 4 stars for this thread?  vote 5's people >.> come on.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 15, 2009)

So wait, is the guy in the spoilers (the one with the bike) getting killed too?

Sure looks like it in the pics.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Occhan... I realy like him, he is one of my favorite characters. I hope he won't die, it's too cruel... My eyes were seriously tearful when I saw that picture ;_;

It's Inaba's fault. I hope he will die in the most painfull way.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet, America incoming.  Please be a team of fat nerds all rocking mechas.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So wait, is the guy in the spoilers (the one with the bike) getting killed too?
> 
> Sure looks like it in the pics.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bitch just got his head blown apart, so yea he's dead.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow, the Gantzers might as well just stop wearing suits


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh wow, the Gantzers might as well just stop wearing suits



They need it for running.


----------



## Kraker2k (Feb 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ok, ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Reika's boobs are just inflating more and more, they've gone from hot to stupid. facepalm.jpg.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh wow, the Gantzers might as well just stop wearing suits



[Kurono wanking]

I thought that after Kurono owned in the Dinosaur arc wihtout a suit that this shows that gantz suites = useless (or maybe this only applies to Kurono).

[/Kurono wanking]

But yeah, even the endgame super suites are useless. 
Things are looking pretty grim, and the boss has just emerged it seems.

There only hope is if the boss has a giant neon sign with the words "Attack weak point for massive damage" or something. Unless the boss is fodder and the fodder are bosses (strength wise).

At times like this I wish I would have a time machine. I hate the waiting


----------



## Hodor (Feb 16, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> At times like this I wish I would have a time machine. I hate the waiting



Dont we all... dont we all.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 16, 2009)

Anybody think the Japanese guy was just being racist and getting our hopes up for some American's to show up. 

Or would that explain why the white boy dying last chapter was speaking perfect English and not Italian.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 16, 2009)

Inaba is going to survive, do you know why? His are clean...


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys, it may sound weird... but why DO YOU think there has never been an attempt to contact, talk or negotiate with any aliens? Of course, killing each other :repstorm is an interesting option, but there should be some more profound reason behind that whole exterminating-every-single-alien-without-asking-questions thing, AND a room for possible cooperation. 

One guy from the Osaka team even managed to have sex with an alien.  "Make love, not war".


----------



## Somnus (Feb 16, 2009)

Midzuno said:


> Guys, it may sound weird... but why DO YOU think there has never been an attempt to contact, talk or negotiate with any aliens? Of course, killing each other :repstorm is an interesting option, but there should be some more profound reason behind that whole exterminating-every-single-alien-without-asking-questions thing, AND a room for possible cooperation.
> 
> One guy from the Osaka team even managedto have sex with an alien.  "Make love, not war".



You seem to forget that they aren't fighting for survival, after all Gantz players are hunters that need to kill the aliens to survive, it's the aliens or them, and I guess most of the aliens already know they are being hunted, that's why they attack only the Gantz players and not normal humans (except in some cases)


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 16, 2009)

Somnus said:


> You seem to forget that they aren't fighting for survival, after all Gantz players are hunters that need to kill the aliens to survive, it's the aliens or them, and I guess most of the aliens already know they are being hunted, that's why they attack only the Gantz players and not normal humans (except in some cases)


Uhm, are you saying that Gantz players are 
(1) "aren't fighting for survival", or 
(2) "need to kill the aliens to survive"? 
Just want to know what you mean exactly.

Well, that is exactly my point. It seems to be a war with no questions asked about what the whole thing IS for (in the contrast to Gantz characters' thinking being quite rational and natural). As you remember, in the very beginning (the 1st mission of Kurono and Katou), Katou tried to establish contact with one of the "onion" aliens. At that time, the child onion alien had been already killed, so it was a bit late for "negotiations" and Katou had to face the angry "daddy", who even nearly changed his mind about killing the stranger... 

Above all, they managed to get 2 vampires on their team, so why not try to cooperate with some powerful alien, especially if it/he/she doesn't mean to hurt civilians?! :xzaru

*It'll be fun if the Tokyo Gantz team will be comprised of humans, vampires AND aliens (100-pointers are preferred !!!)! *


----------



## Frostman (Feb 16, 2009)

Didn't Katou try to make connect with Nuri too. But that also failed. With the current aliens we've seen so far, contact doesn't seem possible. This whole invasion might be the result of failed negotiation. 

Im thinking the aliens were trying to live on earth without permission and they were attacked because of it. Now there are trying to take it by force. Oh, and the vampires are the realistate agents.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The old mans been getting fucked up lately


----------



## Windforce (Feb 17, 2009)

is the scan out yet? Ive been dying to read this


----------



## Somnus (Feb 17, 2009)

Spoiler pics from Manga Helpers





In the first pic we see 2 people with normal clothes running away, I suppose this fight is visible to normal people too.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 17, 2009)

Things are getting crazier.
Some guy is gunna come and blow all those statues away with a pumped up super gun


----------



## E (Feb 17, 2009)

i guess since the oni mission (?) it became more apparent that hiding the gantz missions from normal people wasn't gonna happen anymore


----------



## Vaz (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh noes, the old man... again


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 17, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> Things are getting crazier.
> Some guy is gunna come and blow all those statues away with a pumped up super gun



Doesn't really matter. I just ran this through my gantz-o prediction program, and:


*Spoiler*: __ 




void somefunctionstuffbelow(blah blah lazy lazy)
{
  if(superGantzer == "ownage" && bossEmergence == true)
  {
    nextChapter(superGantzer, bossEmergence)
  }
}

void nextChapter(gantzer & player, bool bossEmergence, boss & bEnemy)
{
   if(bossEmergence == true)
   {
      bEnemy.setOwnType("own");
      player.setLiving(false);
   } 
}

This is all called somewhere in main. 
So the general line of thought is.....




the output was that the boss would appear and own said super gantzer, and thus everyone is even more screwed 

Note: yes I have a C++ lab in 30min and I am bord


----------



## Nash (Feb 17, 2009)

^I'll just go with...yes 


Somnus said:


> Spoiler pics from Manga Helpers


ah, the true beauty of gore..oh how I missed thee 

why no host samuraiiii  at least we got some kaze <33


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 17, 2009)

lol kaze has forgot takeshi


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 17, 2009)

*EXTENDED spoiler text from Manga Helpers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



たくさんの外国チームが石像と戦っている。（死者多数）
Many foreigner teams are fighting the sculptures (Many corpses can be seen)

逃げる桜井。「イヤだっ」石像に追われる桜井。その時、石像が撃たれて破裂する。
A sculpture began to chase Sakurai "Noo!", but in that moment that sculpture blows in pieces.

桜井が振り向くとガンツバイクに乗る一人の男がいる。
A man riding a Gantz Bike appears.

「日本人か？」と聞いてくる男。
Hunter: Are you japanese?

その後バイクに乗させてもらう桜井。
Then Sakurai rides the Bike too.

「俺は広島！」
Hunter: I'm from Hiroshima!

「僕は東京！！」
Sakurai: I'm from Tokio

所属チームの県名を教えあう二人。
They learn about the other prefecture's teams.

「イタリア人だけかと思った！」
Sakurai: I thought there were only italians!

「アメリカ人も中国人もっ世界中から来てるぜっ！」
Hunter: Americans, Chinesse, people from all the world have come to this place!

「じゃあ最後のミッション何ですか！？」
Sakurai: Is this the last mission!?

「ああ！？」
Hunter: Eh!?

言葉の意味をよく理解できない様子の男。
This guy doesn't seem to understand what Sakurai is talking about

「あっあのっカタストロフィって何スカっ！？」
Hunter: What is the Catastrophe!?

聞いた瞬間石像に殺される男。バランスを崩し、吹き飛ぶ桜井。
But then a Sculpture kills the hunter and Sakurai falls to the ground.

「トンコツッ」
Sakurai: Tonkotsu

場面変わって稲葉。
Meanwhile...with Inaba...

「ダメだっダメだっ俺死ぬんだ・・」
Inaba: It's over it's over i'm gonna die...

稲葉の指をつかむ石像。二本指をちぎられる。その時おっちゃん登場。何体か死ぬ石像。
The sculptures cut 2 fingers from Inaba's hand. But suddenly Suzuki appears and kills some sculptures.

「イナバ君も撃って！！」
Suzuki: Inaba Kun you must attack too!

と言われつつその場にしゃがみ込む稲葉。石像がおっちゃんの四肢をちぎる。死んだ妻を思い出す。
But Inaba doesn't do anything. The sculptures rip off Suzuki's arms and legs. Then Suzuki remembers his dead wife.




So, the statures CAN be killed!


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 17, 2009)

Chapter 278 and onward (and backward)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome...glad i dont gotta find and download them individually.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2009)

Well then, now that im all caught up...im really looking forward to the next chapter. Ha i forgot how good this manga was at putting its characters through the most shit possible, and even after that theres a good chance things will only get worse.

Glad kurono's back, since this is his first battle back im hoping to see some of his old pwnage.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 18, 2009)

Chapter 248 Raw

Heres the raw

Chapter 248 Raw

Also the translation


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 18, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> Chapter 248 Raw
> 
> Heres the raw
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright, I'm seriously pissed Inaba is still alive!  I mean, sweet mother, how many times has this guy _NOT_ died when he should've!?  On top of that, the old man got killed saving his worthless ass?  That's not fucking fair! 

It's fucking scary that those little cherubs can own the Gantzuit like that, so casually... And I can't believe there's so many teams in this mission. Where the hell's Osaka!?  Where the hell's Kuwabara!?  He'd love this mission... 

I'm hoping at the very least Kurono, Reika, and Sakurai survive this mission. But, man, I can't see how anybody can survive if the boss still hasn't shown itself and they repeatedly need reinforcements... 




Oh yeah, Tay's back by popular demand. Meaning Nash's...


----------



## Somnus (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have the feeling that the old man won't be the only one dying, but also the other characters seem way too important to die right before Catrastophe... probably Inaba , Takeshi, Kill Bill Vampire and Reika will die


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2009)

2 things that I noticed in the chapoter  


It's rape time 






lol envy


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2009)

^Bearded alien wants some too 

Giant stone alien statues orgy/slaughter. Only in Gantz.


----------



## piccun? (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be the one fighting the alien with the giant dildo tho  


that's seriously scary D: 


probably Inaba will face him


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow, typical Gantz, a guy shows up, looks kinda cool and able and just about when he´s get something done (or said) he´s dead.

Loved it.

Poor Old Man. 

But if anything, this is the jump start for Inaba to be a better person and the Old Man was...well, Old MANLY.

The Pin up was great, Oka is getting much better with them, the first weren´t that inspiring.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2009)

Migraine said:


> I wouldn't want to be the one fighting the alien with the giant dildo tho
> 
> 
> that's seriously scary D:
> ...


The giant dildo is the aliens's answer to those fancy weapons, and it's a hell of a lot more effective. You tell me someone who doesn't gtfo the second s/he sees that.

Nice chapter. Too bad about the Old Man, he should be grabbing the statues and trowing them around like he did with the dinos, but he's in a better place now  Inaba better avenge him. Like, go SuperSurvivor mode like Kurono.

And did I read it right, new boss next chapter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2009)

> And did I read it right, new boss next chapter?



Huhu, with any luck, a boss this early means we won´t stay in this mission for 2 whole years.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The giant dildo is the aliens's answer to those fancy weapons, and it's a hell of a lot more effective. You tell me someone who doesn't gtfo the second s/he sees that.
> 
> Nice chapter. Too bad about the Old Man, he should be grabbing the statues and trowing them around like he did with the dinos, but he's in a better place now  Inaba better avenge him. Like, go SuperSurvivor mode like Kurono.
> 
> And did I read it right, new boss next chapter?



Poor old man...he was so badass, for an old guy. Is he dead? I mean, it looks like just his limbs were torn off.

And i miss supersurvivor mode kurono. Hopefully well see some of that this battle. I mean, kato is cool and all...but he's no kurono.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 18, 2009)

Well fuck.. looks like they just lost The Game...


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Feb 18, 2009)

He'll probably end up doing something amazing to redeem himself this mission, but Inaba is the lamest, least likable character ever.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 18, 2009)

damn im soo pissed after reading i really liked that old guy.....though that's what i reap for getting too attached to gantz characters.anyways next chapter idk they are basically screwed unless....AMERICAN saves the day USA..USA.USA.USA.USA.USA.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 18, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> damn im soo pissed after reading i really liked that old guy.....though that's what i reap for getting too attached to gantz characters.anyways next chapter idk they are basically screwed unless....AMERICAN saves the day USA..USA.USA.USA.USA.USA.


Unless some fatass appears out of the blue in the middle of the fight shouting "GAWD BLESS AMERICUH" played just for kicks and giggles, I doubt we'll get any individual country focus apart from the "_what language are these fuckers speaking_" and "_sup lol I'm from randomcountry#22_" moments. 

Gantz missions are fair. Every country gets its share of death and slaughter. Though I'm waiting for a portuguese guy to come along and cut some statues in half and fuck Reika while he's at it.


----------



## E (Feb 18, 2009)

reika's tits


----------



## ChiMasterFong (Feb 18, 2009)

You know, I think the giant statue aliens are actually affected by the H-guns, look at these statues.

Before

After

Right in half.

It's just those damn small, fast-flying ones are wiping out the Gantzers with their haxorr speed. They need to take them out first, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## E (Feb 18, 2009)

what gun did the japanese guy use though?

idk, there's gotta be liek one weak spot in the whole statue or something...ehhh idk


this chapter was pretty fucked though...kinda felt sorry for those people


----------



## Cochise (Feb 18, 2009)

That may be the sickest I've felt since the Budha arc.


----------



## E (Feb 18, 2009)

inaba made me rage 


pussy


----------



## Cochise (Feb 18, 2009)

He's always like that though, I wasn't suprised. I understand the sense of hopelessness. I felt hopeless myself.


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 18, 2009)

Old man's dead

Inaba's still alive


----------



## Nash (Feb 18, 2009)

Oku's so freaken cruel. And I mean it. Kills off all the awesome chars and leaves the pussy alive. Inaba's like a fucken cockroach


----------



## Xirk (Feb 18, 2009)

Still no Kaze.

Where the hell did he run off to.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 18, 2009)

lol. Every so often a chapter of gantz will be released that reminds me why gantz isn't a top tier manga. this is that chapter.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> lol. Every so often a chapter of gantz will be released that reminds me why gantz isn't a top tier manga. this is that chapter.



What was wrong with this chapter that makes you think that?

Anyway, I just reread the chap and my hatred for Inaba nearly doubled, if such a thing was possible.  I honestly hate that character.  There isn't one thing, I think, to like bout him.  Is there _any_ Gantz fan who actually likes him?  Shit, at least _some_ people like Sakura...


----------



## Penance (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe...just maybe-before the end of the world- Inaba will redeem himself, and learn a lesson...


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 19, 2009)

That's what happens when Host Samurai isn't on-screen.


----------



## E (Feb 19, 2009)

Lastier said:


> That's what happens when Host Samurai isn't on-screen.



*THIS                        .*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2009)

> Does anyone see somethin wrong with this picture? With Kaze? No? Okay, someone explain to me why Kaze has a Gantzword on his thigh. I don't remember him ever using any weapons other than his own formidable body. Along with that, Kurono only has an X-Gun? Come on, the katana would've made more sense on Kurono than Kaze cause of how much ass he's owned with it...



It´s a color page, it doesn´t necessarily reflects the storyline directly, it´s there to look good, the first color page we had of phase 2 was Kurono holding an H-gun and he never touched one so far.

Anyway, i just keep staring at Reika´s tits.



Vaz said:


> Gantz missions are fair. Every country gets its share of death and slaughter. Though I'm waiting for a portuguese guy to come along and cut some statues in half and fuck Reika while he's at it.



You and me both buddy.

If Oka actually shows a Portuguese team, Gantz is even more awesome in my book.

And i too wonder how Host Samurai is handling himself.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 19, 2009)

Inaba better wake up from his cowardly behavior after this incident


----------



## Felix (Feb 19, 2009)

We all demand a Portuguese Gantzer
And a badass one at that 

My bets there will be a Spanish one, an all Latino macho man with long hair and shit.


----------



## Nash (Feb 19, 2009)

If everyone demands a portuguese gantzer, I demand one too 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyway, i just keep staring at Reika?s tits.


lawl, me too. they're just so damn hypnotising


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2009)

I just want Kurono back, I'm so tired of the pussy version we have now. If this was back during his golden days, he'd be finding ways to kill these aliens. I've also been thinking about how much Izumi could be of help right now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 19, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> What was wrong with this chapter that makes you think that?
> 
> Anyway, I just reread the chap and my hatred for Inaba nearly doubled, if such a thing was possible.  I honestly hate that character.  There isn't one thing, I think, to like bout him.  Is there _any_ Gantz fan who actually likes him?  Shit, at least _some_ people like Sakura...



I think this chapter adds very little to gantz and further takes away from me or anyone really the ability to take gantz seriously. I mean is this the only way to scale the difficulty of the aliens is to ensure they can't die? This is the same stunt dragonball z did after freeza was beat. Hey guys who know what would make a good villian? What? One you CAN'T KILL!!! 

And to make things sadder the old man dies. I mean seriously sure he was going to die eventually but am I honestly suppose to believe that Inaba will live longer then him? I mean geez, did the writer run out of ideas once he killed kurono?


----------



## The Imp (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok once again i felt this chapter had bad transitions, and fucking inaba got the old man killed. the mangaka still hasn't killed him yet so he might be redeemed or become an alien like in the budha mission. i prefer that he turns into an alien, it'll be really hard to redeem himself after everything that has happened since he became a gantzer.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I think this chapter adds very little to gantz and further takes away from me or anyone really the ability to take gantz seriously. I mean is this the only way to scale the difficulty of the aliens is to ensure they can't die? This is the same stunt dragonball z did after freeza was beat. Hey guys who know what would make a good villian? What? One you CAN'T KILL!!!


So you expected an "international" Gantz mission to feature what, wheelchair-bound aliens that stay still when you stare at them? You're overreacting. The new aliens are bound to be stronger and more difficult oponents, and if by any chance they weren't we'd be probably bitching about how weak they look in comparison.

They "can't die"? Have you been reading the right chaps? Both the Old Man and the Hiroshima guy took out a couple of them with normal gantz weapons and the giant ones have very clear gun wounds and guts coming out in their bodies. Maybe they're hard to take down due to the fact that _they're giant fucking alien statues_.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody know what the Italian guy say? [Don't understand Italian and too lazy to use Babelfish]


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I think this chapter adds very little to gantz and further takes away from me or anyone really the ability to take gantz seriously. I mean is this the only way to scale the difficulty of the aliens is to ensure they can't die? This is the same stunt dragonball z did after freeza was beat. Hey guys who know what would make a good villian? What? One you CAN'T KILL!!!
> 
> And to make things sadder the old man dies. I mean seriously sure he was going to die eventually but am I honestly suppose to believe that Inaba will live longer then him? I mean geez, did the writer run out of ideas once he killed kurono?



_Meh_, Vaz pretty much said what I was going to say...

_Tch_, all I'm hopin for is that, amidst all the chaos, we get some epic 1-on-1 Gantzer vs. Sub-Boss fights.  The Demon Mission still stands as one of my favorites cause of the fights.  So awesome...


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2009)

The mission seems almost impossible. The suits are no use, except for the running and evading. 
Poor old man. He was awesome, but died so quickly and Inaba is retarded but alive. Meh, life is unfair, I guess that's the writer's message.

I wonder how others fare. Kaze. Host Samurai (shit, we never got his name, even after so much chapters).


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 19, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Anybody know what the Italian guy say? [Don't understand Italian and too lazy to use Babelfish]



It's french and he says "Transfer!! is there still no transfer!"



Spike_Shrike said:


> I wonder how others fare. Kaze. Host Samurai (shit, we never got his name, even after so much chapters).



He's called Hikawa


----------



## seastone (Feb 19, 2009)

Spike_Shrike said:


> *The mission seems almost impossible. *The suits are no use, except for the running and evading.
> Poor old man. He was awesome, but died so quickly and Inaba is retarded but alive. Meh, life is unfair, I guess that's the writer's message.



To be fair, if they all would use the cloaking device to fight the aliens close range and have snipers who are also cloaked.

I am pretty sure there would a lot less deaths due to the aliens having a harder time hitting the gantzers and plus be sniped from a distance. 

Though I guess that would make missions too easy. Maybe invisibility should have been a 100 point option.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone else thought that there maybe more battles like this one going on all over the world. Like one in each country because i doubt every team is gunna get sent to Italy.


----------



## Penance (Feb 19, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> Inaba better wake up from his cowardly behavior after this incident



Damn straight...



Mishimoto said:


> It's french and he says "Transfer!! is there still no transfer!"



How much longer were the french there?  I wonder...


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 19, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> Has anyone else thought that there maybe more battles like this one going on all over the world. Like one in each country because i doubt every team is gunna get sent to Italy.


No. It's cleary stated "There are Americans, Chinese... People from all across the world!"


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 20, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I just want Kurono back, I'm so tired of the pussy version we have now. If this was back during his golden days, he'd be finding ways to kill these aliens. I've also been thinking about how much Izumi could be of help right now.


Eveybody's a "pussy", unless he/she gets a reason to psych up. Kurono is no exception. He IS really good at psyching up  , but without it he's just like everyone else. I agree about Izumi - being psychopath and maniac made him a good Gantzer-fighter. Again, due to his (sick) mental conditions. Similar applies to Nishi. 



Vaz said:


> ...Maybe they're hard to take down due to the fact that _they're giant fucking alien statues_.


Size doesn't matter that much - re-read the Buddha mission.



Wuzzman said:


> I think this chapter adds very little to gantz and further takes away from me or anyone really the ability to take gantz seriously. I mean is this the only way to scale the difficulty of the aliens is to ensure they can't die? This is the same stunt dragonball z did after freeza was beat. Hey guys who know what would make a good villian? What? One you CAN'T KILL!!!
> 
> And to make things sadder the old man dies. I mean seriously sure he was going to die eventually but am I honestly suppose to believe that Inaba will live longer then him? I mean geez, did the writer run out of ideas once he killed kurono?


I absolutely agree, but if we focus on the "special" abilities of the Roman aliens, we won't come anywhere. IMHO, Oku did NOT think much this time about the new aliens. *He just needed a story and atmosphere where Gantzers get killed easily (and in big numbers) and to bring all Gantz teams all over the world to one place to get them join forces  to prevent/stop the future Catastrophe...*


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 20, 2009)

About Inaba. Let's be honest - he is, perhaps, the ONLY ONE who shows NORMAL human behavior in this situation. He is actually one of the most realistic characters in Gantz. 

We all want to be like Kurono, Katou, Kaze, Host Samurai (some like Izumi, Nishi or panda ), but it'd be normal for 99,9% of all of us to behave like Inaba.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2009)

Poor Old Guy D:


----------



## Cochise (Feb 20, 2009)

Midzuno said:


> Eveybody's a "pussy", unless he/she gets a reason to psych up. Kurono is no exception. He IS really good at psyching up  , but without it he's just like everyone else. I agree about Izumi - being psychopath and maniac made him a good Gantzer-fighter. Again, due to his (sick) mental conditions. Similar applies to Nishi.



Kurono wasn't, for awhile he was a coldblooded killer as good as Izumi. As it turns out him losing his memories and getting released from the game is the worst thing to ever happen in this manga. If he gets that mentality back, hopefully along with his memories, he'll be dangerous again. It probably won't matter as everyone will be dead after this arc.



Midzuno said:


> We all want to be like Katou, but it'd be normal for 99,9% of all of us to behave like Inaba.



Trust me, no one, no one wants to be like Katou.



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Poor Old Guy D:


----------



## seastone (Feb 20, 2009)

Man poor old man, why is he the one who loses his limbs the most?



Midzuno said:


> About Inaba. Let's be honest - he is, perhaps, the ONLY ONE who shows NORMAL human behavior in this situation. He is actually one of the most realistic characters in Gantz.



He was the only one who predicted how dangerous this mission is. 

I am still confused on how he knew that this one was going to be an extremely dangerous one. 



> We all want to be like Kurono, Katou, Kaze, Host Samurai (some like Izumi, Nishi or panda ), but it'd be normal for 99,9% of all of us to behave like Inaba.



While I do think that Inaba is the most average human character in the manga. With him having the false pride of not following a high school student or having any special skills in survival.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 20, 2009)

Midzuno said:


> About Inaba. Let's be honest - he is, perhaps, the ONLY ONE who shows NORMAL human behavior in this situation. He is actually one of the most realistic characters in Gantz.
> 
> We all want to be like Kurono, Katou, Kaze, Host Samurai (some like Izumi, Nishi or panda ), but it'd be normal for 99,9% of all of us to behave like Inaba.



Normal? 

"aight, i give up despite the fact i didn't shit in my pants for the past few missions and just totally killing myself because mai girl no like me so i butthurt."

Normal humans would be running, ahem, which is almost everybody with shit gear in this case.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Anybody know what the Italian guy say? [Don't understand Italian and too lazy to use Babelfish]



Italian Gantzer: "It?s all over....everybody?s dead..."

Italian Gantzer: "You?ll just die too....like everyone else.

Italian Gantzer: "You?re all dead men...and there?s no point in anything anymore..."


----------



## Vaz (Feb 20, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Normal?
> 
> "aight, i give up despite the fact i didn't shit in my pants for the past few missions and just totally killing myself because mai girl no like me so i butthurt."
> 
> Normal humans would be running, ahem, which is almost everybody with shit gear in this case.


I'm pretty sure a "normal" person in the same situation would at least fire the goddamn gun at the aliens. You know, _the one they're armed with_. The panic attack is understandable, the giving up without even trying part is kinda lame, there isn't any other way to put it. Hey, even Rika's doing pretty well under pressure. So was the Old Man 

Inaba's there to make the other gantzers' balls look even bigger


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> So you expected an "international" Gantz mission to feature what, wheelchair-bound aliens that stay still when you stare at them? You're overreacting. The new aliens are bound to be stronger and more difficult oponents, and if by any chance they weren't we'd be probably bitching about how weak they look in comparison.
> 
> They "can't die"? Have you been reading the right chaps? Both the Old Man and the Hiroshima guy took out a couple of them with normal gantz weapons and the giant ones have very clear gun wounds and guts coming out in their bodies. Maybe they're hard to take down due to the fact that _they're giant fucking alien statues_.



I think that their hard to take down because the fucking _h gun is only causing flesh wounds_. Now lets see here why would I be counting the tiny chibi aliens when the much more important aliens are tanking multiple h-gun shots without even showing one sign of slowing down. oh and the boss hasn't appeared yet.

I'm guessing the line between aliens that are difficult to kill and aliens that are dumb to kill hasn't been drawn in your brain yet. Ok let me give you a good compare and contrast, difficult aliens are the ones host samuria killed during the beginning of the last arc. Dumb aliens was the boss of the last arc.

Btw kurono was never a cold blooded killer. Izumi fought for the lol's. Kurono fought to stay alive, hence the ultimate survivor.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 20, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I think that their hard to take down because the fucking _h gun is only causing flesh wounds_. Now lets see here why would I be counting the tiny chibi aliens when the much more important aliens are tanking multiple h-gun shots without even showing one sign of slowing down. oh and the boss hasn't appeared yet.





The female statue on the left doesn't seem to have suffered only a "flesh wound".  Now I would think it'd be hard to shoot when I have small, fast-as-hell fucking _cherubs_ flying into my face.  I dunno bout you... 



Wuzzman said:


> I'm guessing the line between aliens that are difficult to kill and aliens that are dumb to kill hasn't been drawn in your brain yet. Ok let me give you a good compare and contrast, difficult aliens are the ones host samuria killed during the beginning of the last arc. Dumb aliens was the boss of the last arc.



I half agree with you...  Nuri was hard to kill simply because of his immortality.  The Oni Boss to me was stronger than him...  But the monsters that Hikawa killed at the beginning of the Osaka Arc wasn't strong to me.  Maybe it's cause Hikawa's just that damn awesome. 



Wuzzman said:


> Btw kurono was never a cold blooded killer. Izumi fought for the lol's. Kurono fought to stay alive, hence the ultimate survivor.



Ho ho ho, looks like someone hasn't read the Ratenin Temple Arc...


----------



## Cochise (Feb 20, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Btw kurono was never a cold blooded killer. Izumi fought for the lol's. Kurono fought to stay alive, hence the ultimate survivor.



He killed without hesitation or second thought. That by definition is a cold blooded killer. You may not like to think of him as such, but Kurono was pretty insane there for awhile. I want that guy back.


----------



## seastone (Feb 21, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> I half agree with you...  Nuri was hard to kill simply because of his immortality.  *The Oni Boss to me was stronger than him*...  But the monsters that Hikawa killed at the beginning of the Osaka Arc wasn't strong to me.  Maybe it's cause Hikawa's just that damn awesome.



What?

Nuri is many times stronger then he is. 


Kaze fighting on a similar level as the oni boss alien. 


Kaze being unable to avoid the attack which also destroyed his suit. All Nuri did was give him a jab.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 21, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> What?
> 
> Nuri is many times stronger then he is.
> 
> ...



Oh come _on_!  You focused on one sentence but ignored the one that came before it?  Lol, I was talking bout Nuri's immortality.  It's just my opinion that if it wasn't for that he'd've been killed long before he could get to his "final form" that you showed... Just my opinion... 

Then again, I might be biased since I love the Demon Mission...


----------



## seastone (Feb 21, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Oh come _on_!  You focused on one sentence but ignored the one that came before it?  Lol, I was talking bout Nuri's immortality.  It's just my opinion that if it wasn't for that he'd've been killed long before he could get to his "final form" that you showed... Just my opinion...
> 
> Then again, I might be biased since I love the Demon Mission...



Nuri was not only hard to kill because of his immortality.The whole mission he was only playing with the gantzers 

Also you could say the same thing about the oni boss alien. if they sniped him instead of gawking at him, he would have been dead much sooner.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 21, 2009)

How funny, it seem only Tokyo team have the weakest gun ever among other Gantzer..yet they survived?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 21, 2009)

So, why are the guns having this little effect? Yet when Suzuki or the Hiroshima guy shot the aliens, they all died.
Seems like the cherub aliens are the biggest problem with their size and speed. Their strength is fucking scary.

Also, Suzuki is pretty much certainly dead now, poor guy. His whole story with his wife is really sad


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> How funny, it seem only Tokyo team have the weakest gun ever among other Gantzer..yet they survived?



That's the whole irony of it all.

It's the fighting spirit, evasion/combat skills and plain luck which ensures survival.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> The female statue on the left doesn't seem to have suffered only a "flesh wound".  Now I would think it'd be hard to shoot when I have small, fast-as-hell fucking _cherubs_ flying into my face.  I dunno bout you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come now. The bitch is still standing. When several motherfuckers are running around with h-guns, I would think more shit would be dead.


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 23, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Trust me, no one, no one wants to be like Katou


 There are general 2 types of leader/management styles:
(1) rough authorative (the leader just uses his given authority to give commands)
(2) human-oriented (the leader cares about his subordinates and creates cooperative atmosphere)

Both work well, though the 2nd is known to be efficient. 

Katou naturally uses the 2nd one, that's why in the life-death situation he was instantly aknowledged as a leader. Even Kurono admires Katou as a leader and tries to be like him. However, Katou lacks boldness and passion of Kurono, and wants to be like Kurono in this respect. That's why they supplement each other, and that's why they are the main characters.

*I believe we all have to learn something from both Kurono AND Katou.*


----------



## Somnus (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm I think this mission will be like the one with Ring Aliens, only important for character development and Catastrophe, for the boss to appear in the next chapter, things are going to fast.

 These aliens aren't immortal they only need a fuckton of shots, the bigger statues would be easier to kill if they were shooting from a distance and the little ones go down with one shot, the bad part is that they are fast as hell. Maybe the Boss is a mixture of both.

After this, maybe Kurono will make connections with other countries, the characters that need to die will die (Old Man, Female Vampire, Inaba, Takeshi?), this is just a cleansing for the Catastrophe


----------



## Nash (Feb 23, 2009)

why wud takeshi need to die


----------



## Somnus (Feb 23, 2009)

Hoi Hoi said:


> why wud takeshi need to die



I'm not saying I want him to die, I'm only guessing that he could be an option since he only serves to develop Kaze, he's not important to the rest of the storyline.


----------



## Nash (Feb 23, 2009)

he'll be the main character of gantz phase 3. he can't die


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 23, 2009)

I reckon reika is going to die next probaly sacrificing herself to save kurouno


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 23, 2009)

NO!  I'm telling you here and now that's not gonna happen!  

_Katou_ is the guy that has to have girls die saving him (Kishimoto, Anzu), not Kurono.  For one thing, Reika has to live so we can have two Kuronos existing.  Can you imagine the _awesomeness_ of that!?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 23, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> NO!  I'm telling you here and now that's not gonna happen!
> 
> _Katou_ is the guy that has to have girls die saving him (Kishimoto, Anzu), not Kurono.  For one thing, Reika has to live so we can have *two Kuronos existing*.  Can you imagine the _awesomeness_ of that!?



Well putting aside that two Kuronos  = 2(Kurono / 0) and causing everything to collapse instantly, it would be quite awesome.

Problem is what if the second Kurono falls in love with Tai. 
There are only 2 outcomes.
[1.] first option could be considered a good thing.
[2.] Kurono VS Kurono action (noo.... away fan girls, that is not what I mean)
[3.] second Kurono falls in love with the breasts of Reika, this causing the twin Kuronos to possibly switch up from time to time become even more awesome because Kurono + Kurono = Kurono


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2009)

first mission for kei since he was revived hopefully he does not get killed or reika dies saving him. i hope she survives as well as kei.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 24, 2009)

I will laugh if the mangaka decides to kil Kuruno in two or three chapters. It would be bloodly priceless!!! From there I'd find it fitting if he killed off all of the old cast, excluding the little kid, and brought in a new line of characters. The kid, with a little more age on him, would be a fitting lead. It would give him much needed ch development, page time, and just make things better. Imo_Mixed in with the provisioning of new characters and elaboration of their details, it would give new life to the manga. 

Umph! Don't get me wrong, I like what's happenning now with armageddon, but  I hope the mangaka doesn't decide to run away from developing the story anymore. There were so many little off hints and loose ends that just got ignored and buried under more 'Lets get 100 points'! At least something is happening now! 
Here's hoping the Greek Gods do more then hit and blow up nice.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 24, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> *[3.] second Kurono falls in love with the breasts of Reika, this causing the twin Kuronos to possibly switch up from time to time become even more awesome because Kurono + Kurono = Kurono*



Kurono would become the happiest man in the world, I know I would


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2009)

Next chapter: Reika shows her boobs.

All the aliens instantly lose all their thinking power and movement capability. Same with the readers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2009)

Reika gets rapped by aliens....


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 24, 2009)

This dont make sense...How come sword don't work on them while those measely gun work?

Manga Logic dont work like that 

Bring Izumi to this mission is pointless.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Reika gets rapped by aliens....



The lesser oni aliens tried.

Then Reika showed her boobs, stunning them and then killed them all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol inaba 

Lol old man..


----------



## seastone (Feb 24, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> This dont make sense...How come sword don't work on them while those measely gun work?
> 
> Manga Logic dont work like that : awesome



The sword relies on sharpness to injure.

The guns relies on those energy beams that caused the inside of its target to explode. 

For example the tengu boss in the osaka mission was hardly effected by the H gun but was easily killed with the x gun. 

Damage are different.


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 24, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Next chapter: Reika shows her boobs.
> 
> All the aliens instantly lose all their thinking power and movement capability. Same with the readers.


Sexual attractiveness works only among same species (unless there's a case of pervesion).


----------



## Vaz (Feb 24, 2009)

No. It's Reika we're talking about, even an ameba would be attracted to her.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> NO!  I'm telling you here and now that's not gonna happen!
> 
> _Katou_ is the guy that has to have girls die saving him (Kishimoto, Anzu), not Kurono.  For one thing, Reika has to live so we can have two Kuronos existing.  Can you imagine the _awesomeness_ of that!?



The Kurono that Reika wants is just a asshole looking to fuck some big tits why the hell this old Kurono will revive when the super hero looking to fuck a loli is there to make us happy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Inaba is the aliens.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2009)

Aww man, and i used to hope for Reika x Sakata


----------



## KuronoX54 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Reika gets rapped by aliens....


No that's Kuwabara's thing


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> No that's Kuwabara's thing



the aliens are giant human statues with dicks of stone. Reika gets it anal.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 24, 2009)

So let's start guessing what new weapons we're going to see this arc.


----------



## MisterQ (Feb 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> We all demand a Portuguese Gantzer
> And a badass one at that
> 
> My bets there will be a Spanish one, an all Latino macho man with long hair and shit.




I demand an english Gantzer, coldly killing everything in sight while complaining about the lack of tea


----------



## Higawa (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there,
I´m new here and a big Gantz Fan.

I hope the next Chapter will be special because of the boss!

I predict german and english gantzers!


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

MisterQ said:


> I demand an english Gantzer, coldly killing everything in sight while complaining about the lack of tea



I second this


----------



## Midzuno (Mar 1, 2009)

It's insane how short every chapter is and how long we have to wait just to see a couple of more pictures.   Better to forget about Gantz for 6 months / one year / end of this manga and then to read it all.


----------



## Mishimoto (Mar 1, 2009)

I coudn't do that i love Gantz to much to wait that long. 

Also I hope in the new chapter, we get introduced to some new characters that dont die a page later.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 1, 2009)

So where are the Gantz Mechas?


----------



## Random Member (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _293 spoilers and pics_ 







			
				morten said:
			
		

> [293]勇気の対価は
> 
> 煽り:千切られた、戦意と命
> 
> ...





			
				Shani Andras said:
			
		

> Now is confirmed:
> 
> [0293]The equivalent of Courage
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _293 discussion_ 



Inaba-kun! Nooooo! 

Just when he decides to do something, he dies. Looks like he was better off not doing anything at all. 

I didn't expect to see Hikawa using Gantz weapons.


----------



## E (Mar 2, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA




...and nothing of value was lost...yet


----------



## Vaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Host Samurai holding an H-Gun? Love it already


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2009)

The Host Samurai is kicking Italian statue alien ass with an H-Gun?

I sure picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Host Samurai holding an H-Gun? Love it already



This picture will become my new set!!!

And Yes finally inaba......


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 2, 2009)

INABA!!!HOH MY GOD!!!
You know, I bet the guy survives somehow.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 2, 2009)

best spoilers EVER


----------



## Mishimoto (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought Inaba was gunna last longer than that. He finaly started to fight to


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2009)

The picture looks great, but Inaba will survive or otherwise revived by reika


----------



## Somnus (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wow , Inaba is so much fail that when he becomes GAR he dies . But seriously I feel really sorry for him no character deservers such a humiliating existence.


----------



## Felix (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I can't stop laughing. Fucking Inaba.
"He wasn't destined to be an hero"


----------



## Nash (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG OMG YES YESSS YESSSSSS!!!111


----------



## seastone (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel bad for him. 

After much cowardice,humiliation and self pity. He seem to have found some inner strength and killed the statues around him. I wonder what his last thoughts were? 

Anyway, I might be the only one but I will somewhat will miss the guy. He was a selfish coward who had no special traits. I always felt that in a team with "heros", model, vampires, psychics, street fighter and panda, he as the unremarkable coward with no skill was interesting addition to the team. He was in his own way, an interesting character since there nothing cool or redeemable about unlike almost every other character in gantz.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> I wonder what his last thoughts were?


"God do I suck."


Or something about how much the Old Man rocked


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> I wonder what his last thoughts were?



So I only had to pull the Trigger


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 2, 2009)

*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!*


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 2, 2009)

> I wonder what his last thoughts were?


"Fucking Reika was awesome..."
Let him have his denial. He deserves it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2009)

I was right.

Inaba = That Dude in the end.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Luls, how's Oku gonna do Inaba like that.  Poor fella.

Although thankfully it looks like this boss doesn't have lame regeneration powers.


----------



## Somnus (Mar 3, 2009)

More pictures:






*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, Inaba fights some pretty menacing statues, damn I hate to see characters die when they have a change of heart, I wouldn't mind if he died while he was hopeless, but dying while being a badass annoys me


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 3, 2009)

Old man.......



On other news, Tokyo Team members are beginning to develop common sense and _Host Samurai_ is still the only one smart enough to use the H-Gun! .


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 3, 2009)

Somnus said:


> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'm sold. He has to survive or get revived. No way is he just leaving after that.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 4, 2009)

Chapter is out



Get it while it´s still hot


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2009)

^^good shit

edit:  
reps to whomever can rehost it with mediafire 
MU's blocked at work


----------



## Higawa (Mar 4, 2009)

Your wish will be granted

Worship the Host Samurai


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome dude, i owe you one


----------



## Higawa (Mar 4, 2009)

Pic of samurai is smaller then I had expected....

At least there is some of Reikas Ass


----------



## Vaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Goddamn short chapters 

Inaba wasn't allowed to kick some ass for more than a couple of pages, poor guy. I'm guessing fodders are getting cut out to make room for new guys to come along - international gantzers  - and that boss is freakish as hell.

From now on I'll be seriously pissed if anyone else from the Tokyo team dies. Takeshi, Hoi Hoi and Reika's tits better be alive by the end of this


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, Inaba almost redeemed himself there.

The big baddie is weird though. Inaba blew up its head and the tit and the hand and its legs attacked him?


----------



## hazashi (Mar 4, 2009)

It was a sad chapter, especially the page where Inaba realizes how old man was awesome and a father for all of them...


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 4, 2009)

Sniper Reika FTW


----------



## Smoke (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think that was inaba under that giant foot.

Not only do the surroundings not match, but the guy under the foot still had his left arm on, where as Inaba does not.

But who knows, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow, my small prediction of Inaba being shown in a more positive light with the death of the old man were right.

First time this guy actually looked cool, especially when he was alone in that streeth with that giant weird fucking statue behind him.

The end chapter message certainly implies that the´s down for good but it looks that he wasn´t exactly under the giant foot.


And the old man sure got it bad, he couldn´t even say his last words since he was choking in his own blood.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 5, 2009)

GO HERE:link


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

omg thats awesome


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 5, 2009)

One of those cherub alien thingys apparently took his eye?

Holy shit.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess someone are destined to become a hero no matter how hard they tried.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 5, 2009)

Atleast he went out with a bang

HS using a gun  when will he wear a suit


----------



## Vaz (Mar 5, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> One of those cherub alien thingys apparently took his eye?
> 
> Holy shit.


And his right ear


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And his right ear


Yeah, that is clearly visible. Though how did they take an eye just by flying by? Oh hey that rhymed 
Still, Inaba did more than most of the gantzers around there.


He still didn't redeem himself though, he could have helped Suzuki


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 5, 2009)

Kei might revive the Oya ji though theres still hope =[


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

funny thing is, this isn't the true war yet

earth is fucked


----------



## shikadeidara (Mar 7, 2009)

hmm, oku is heartless xD
inaba was a damn stupid idiot, at least the other gantzers that were transported into gantz took out some things...were less fearful...and even if they were scared...that just meant death...not staying alive for like 4 friggen missions not doing a damn thing D<
meh at least now hes dead...and gooood riddance. he didnt even help the old man did he 
meh...bossy appeared...hmm...this looks bad...i want reika to pwn some aliens this time >D, HS and KB look like they're doing pretty good(without suits?!)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 7, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Yeah, that is clearly visible. *Though how did they take an eye just by flying by?* Oh hey that rhymed
> Still, Inaba did more than most of the gantzers around there.
> 
> 
> He still didn't redeem himself though, he could have helped Suzuki


He probably faced a couple of more sculpture aliens before running into the boss, losing an arm and getting stomped. One of them must've managed to get close enought to pluck an eye out. Kinda feel sorry for the guy now 

Well, since I wasn't exacly expecting him to outshine the rest of the Japan team and take out a boss or something like that, just Inaba being useful was proper redemption the way I see it.

The "_there are some who are destined never to be heroes_" sentence at the end of the chapter really is fitting


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember when Kurono scared the shit out of the thugs and Inaba was the one to beat him up in the Tae Alien mission.

He always had something against Kurono.


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 7, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> HS using a gun  when will he wear a suit



He's gonna don the suit eventually and uberpwn to the aliens


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 8, 2009)

wow how come like only tokyo team is able to kill these things? it seems like all the other teams insta-died. but tokyo team is rocking pretty much. kinda dumb


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 8, 2009)

shikadeidara said:


> hmm, oku is heartless xD
> inaba was a damn stupid idiot, at least the other gantzers that were transported into gantz took out some things...were less fearful...and even if they were scared...that just meant death...not staying alive for like 4 friggen missions not doing a damn thing D<
> meh at least now hes dead...and gooood riddance. he didnt even help the old man did he
> meh...bossy appeared...hmm...this looks bad...i want reika to pwn some aliens this time >D, HS and KB look like they're doing pretty good(without suits?!)



Arent their bodies already pretty super human? 

vampires + gantz suit = win

I never understood why gantz is still giving them crappy weapons, there is a fucking war coming and there are gantz everywhere, give the humans everything they need

image big brawly man guy in a super gantz suit


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Arent their bodies already pretty super human?
> 
> vampires + gantz suit = win



Thats for sure!

Perhaps Tokyo is the only team with really teamwork (reika sniping etc...)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 8, 2009)

probably because they have plot immunity or something


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> probably because they have plot immunity or something



Indeed. It always works this way.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2009)

The plot also killed inaba....plot is very mighty

plot=god


----------



## Penance (Mar 8, 2009)

The end of the world will be headed by Plot.  Gantzers stand no chance...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2009)

I remember Oku comparing Gantz´s ending with sex, which can only mean it will be anything but a good ending.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 10, 2009)

well whateve i guess
its ust stupid that tokyo team is able to kill monsters that all the world's best teams can't do anything vs. hopefully we'll see some other characters soon who are able to kill these statues


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

The plot shield is strong in the tokyo team


----------



## seastone (Mar 10, 2009)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well whateve i guess
> its ust stupid that tokyo team is able to kill monsters that all the world's best teams can't do anything vs. hopefully we'll see some other characters soon who are able to kill these statues



No it is not stupid. 

You are forgetting a few factors. 

One, the major teams are doing something against the statues. As kurono said there seem to be no end to the statues. So you do not know how many have been killed already. 

Two, the suit does not offer any protection from *any * of the aliens. Meaning one second of not watching out will lead to death. Imagine the osaka mission but the suits do not offer any protection at all from any of the aliens.  

3, the tokyo team has yet to take on a boss.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 10, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> 3, the tokyo team has yet to take on a boss.



Except possibly Inabi, and we saw what happened to him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> The plot shield is strong in the tokyo team



Maybe you should take another look at the last chapter.


----------



## Nash (Mar 11, 2009)

srsly vault, read again. how unhong


----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2009)

The plot will also strike in the next episode of Gantz!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 11, 2009)

kukuku Inaba...

just as planned


----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2009)

Perhaps a new Gantzer who looks exactly like yondaime will appear and will bitch slap the boss,....
...just a prediction


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 12, 2009)

i just hope we see other cool gantzers not just the same tokyo team mates

but at least these aliens arent invincible like they seemed when we first saw them


----------



## Nash (Mar 13, 2009)

first I wanna see Hoi?, then we can switch to other teams


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Hoi Hoi said:


> srsly vault, read again. how unhong



I did 

He isnt dead


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 13, 2009)

Kurono and Kato are a given, but I hope Reika and Sakurai never die permanently.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 14, 2009)

Hoi Hoi will make 100 points and get a better weapon for sure!


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2009)

Reika's trying to snipe.


----------



## Mishimoto (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice ass though


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 14, 2009)

Reika is going to die.

The last guy that sniped died too.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Reika is going to die.
> 
> The last guy that sniped died too.




The last guy was good at sniping. 

I predict reika will be epic fail at it.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _294 Spoilers_ 







			
				Shani Andras said:
			
		

> Pic1
> 
> Kurono: ?Nooo Old man!
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _294 discussion_ 



Looks like Gantz got tired of watching the Hunters get owned


----------



## Higawa (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quick ending for sure, I thought they would kill the boss


----------



## Nash (Mar 15, 2009)

spoilers already 


*Spoiler*: __ 



thank god, nishi's alive  where's hs tho?  and what's with kurono =OOO


----------



## Penance (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh...does that mean that Kurono will solo a boss...again?


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

Penance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh...does that mean that Kurono will solo a boss...again?





*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like it. He better act all badass when he rips the boss in pieces, not like kato.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well at least it won't be another 1 year arc


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll LOL if Kei dies again.

Why did gantz terminate the mission.. Maybe they are being transfered to another zone.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow..Never expect that would happen in the Gantz story...


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Kurono stays to solo the boss with one arm only? I wish i could say he's brave but i think it's just Gantz fucking him again just like the time that he need to get 15 points or die.




Bye Bye Inaba and Old man.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Mar 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it. He better act all badass when he rips the boss in pieces, not like kato.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Reading the last lines it sounds like there was a lag spike and kurono was either left behind or is he still teleported after his arm is blown off?

I guess gantz logic is "Oh shit! The boss is coming! Guess only Kurono can handle this... ohh wait lets have an enemy blow his arms off first so we can give him the super alien ripping super arm...  either that are gantz enjoys making sport of kurono. Armless Kurono vs remaining enemies.... taking all bets now. This is assuming he does not get tranfered.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gantz is a kurono fanboy


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 15, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono rapes


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they're getting teleported straight to another (more dangerous) mission, no more downtime please.  

And LOL @ Kurono getting half his face/arm/whatever else blown away already.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 15, 2009)

SasukeDefinesFail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they're getting teleported straight to another (more dangerous) mission, no more downtime please.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they come in a odd place perhaps with more gantz balls or something, at least something for a cliffhanger next chap


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Watch them be sent on another mission right off the bat since *GANTZ* is trippin' balls.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe the gantz ball thing felt like it fucked up and sent them out on this mission too soon, so it decided to pull them out of it


mehh idk lol


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kei soloing that boss 

I dont think so  he's boned, and lol at him dying again


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Mar 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like it, but I hope not. But really gantz does not like kurono. He has his arm blown off and he is left behind (since he is the only one not mentioned being transfered). WTF is he going to do but bleed to death while he gets surrounded by statues.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its obvious that the other Gantzers got transferred so they wouildn't get in Kurono's way while he solos everyone and everything.


----------



## Nash (Mar 16, 2009)

^I hope not


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 16, 2009)

I bet the others were transferred into another major alien attack spot.


----------



## MisterQ (Mar 17, 2009)

I predict Kei getting hundreds of points and arming up the entire team for the catastrophe


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 17, 2009)

Isn't this the catastrophe?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

At what site could you read this online again?


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2009)

mangahut.com and bleachexile I think?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome avy


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope we get the chapter tomorrow


----------



## Cochise (Mar 17, 2009)

And chance mangashare will have it by the end of today? I'm excited about this chapter.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Somnus!

I will upload it on Media Fire 

Like promised
http://www.mediafire.com/?2hjtonzyzjz


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2009)

awesome chap. can't wait for the next one. too long 


?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Awesome avy



thanks


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How did Nishi not get injured at all this time!?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did Nishi not get injured at all this time!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he hasnt done anything just watch I think like before , he also switched between frequences (invi)

Odd ending indeed with kurono


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 17, 2009)

Higawa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't believe that's the case considering he's got some blood on him and a stolen *H-Gun*.

And since they got transferred out so early and didn't kill every alien, does that mean everyone lost all their points.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 18, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting question, I think they don?t get that much points! But you can also stay invi and get covered with blood


----------



## Nash (Mar 18, 2009)

do we really need to use spoiler tags now that the chap's out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

It´s not scanlanted.

Is it?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 18, 2009)

Mangashare has it out, yeah it's good. Read it ealier.

Did Kurono get killed again? 

It was a pretty strong chapter, I hate the old man died, but his chance of surviving those injuries were slim.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Holy tit sucking Christ.

What the hell just happened?

(So much for Inaba being alive)

And Kei better be alive.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 18, 2009)

It wasn't hard to figure out Inaba was going to die. 

I did appreciate the line that he exchanged his life for courage. He's been criticised for his lack of bravery several times and he proved himself different than what people said he was. What's more important though, an act of bravery or your life?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 18, 2009)

Of course Kei didn't die


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 18, 2009)

Gantz must hate Kurono. Good to see Inaba Die


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 18, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> Gantz must hate Kurono. Good to see Inaba Die



*GANTZ* ain't hatin, if anything he's feeding to Kurono fodder-level aliens.

Next time we see Kurono, he'll be using epic gears.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel bad for Kurono. He ends up getting trashed in every mission, he died, then he came back as total inferior version of himself. Now he might be dead yet again. Cannonballs.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally Inaba die to be honest I never liked him... but meh why the oldman  that's one of my fav characters hes a better partner than Katou if you ask me .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 19, 2009)

Wait, Katou managed to bag some statue aliens with the Y-gun, right?


I think we need to find out where the Y-gun takes them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2009)

Cochise said:


> It wasn't hard to figure out Inaba was going to die.



Well from the last page of the last chapter, it looked like the boss didn't exactly stepped on him but yeah, it was mostly wishful thinking on my part.



Cochise said:


> I did appreciate the line that he exchanged his life for courage. He's been criticised for his lack of bravery several times and he proved himself different than what people said he was. What's more important though, an act of bravery or your life?



I liked his entire contribution to this mission, in terms of gaining a pair of brass balls, he totally did it and kicked the ass of dozens of aliens including that fucked up statue holding that tit.

When someone usually MANS UP in Gantz, is usually because of loved one/friend dies in front of their eyes, good to see Inaba wasn´t an exception.

About Kei, i don´t think he´s dead but i´m not sure what will happen in the next chapter, was Kurono the last one to transfer or did Gantz exclude him from the transfers and he has to kill the boss alone?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 19, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Wait, Katou managed to bag some statue aliens with the Y-gun, right?
> 
> 
> I think we need to find out where the Y-gun takes them



To an alien butcher house. I hate Katou.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I liked his entire contribution to this mission, in terms of gaining a pair of brass balls, he totally did it and kicked the ass of dozens of aliens including that fucked up statue holding that tit.
> 
> When someone usually MANS UP in Gantz, is usually because of loved one/friend dies in front of their eyes, good to see Inaba wasn?t an exception.
> 
> About Kei, i don?t think he?s dead but i?m not sure what will happen in the next chapter, was Kurono the last one to transfer or did Gantz exclude him from the transfers and he has to kill the boss alone?



I'll miss Inaba. We've had this team for a good long while now, we're not as used to people dying as what we once were. Early on I didn't form any emotional attachment to any character because I knew they were going to be ripped in half at some point. This team changed that.

He looked as if he was being blown to bits and the transfer hasn't even begun for him. If he is stuck there and has to finish the boss, he may not have enough energy to do so. I would go crazy if Kurono dies again and Katou leads the Gantz team.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 19, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Isn't this the catastrophe?



isn't this like 2 days from the doomsday?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 19, 2009)

What's with the Katou hate? 



Vegitto-kun said:


> isn't this like 2 days from the doomsday?


Not sure.

Doesn't look like it though.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't hate Katou, I dislike him with intense passion.

It results from his unwillingness to accept the nature of the game, kill or be killed. The only way you can truly suceed is through that fashion. He's made advances, but he is still soft to the likes of Kurono. I should probably give the guy some credit for forming a more stable team, but I won't, and I will go out on a limb and say that if Kurono is away from this team, doesn't matter if he's dead or just seperated, most will die under Katou's leadership.


----------



## rolan (Mar 20, 2009)

Higawa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, it's likely that he sniped the aliens while under invisibility. That's usually what he does. It's his MO.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think he engaged these aliens like he would others. In fact I think he hides a majority of the time now. The early chapters featured aliens that were easier to kill, his old strategy isn't quite as effective. sitting back and letting everyone else do the work, that is golden.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 20, 2009)

Do guys think anyone will care to revive Inaba? Spare 100 points to a guy that wont ever make more than 20 is kinda stupid isn't.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 20, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Do guys think anyone will care to revive Inaba? Spare 100 points to a guy that wont ever make more than 20 is kinda stupid isn't.



Yeah buy a new weapon, bring back either the old man, Izumi, or hell even the  original Tits... _anything_ besides Inaba.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Bring back Izumi = Higher chance of killing everything = more points = better weapons = better chance of killing everything = more points = saving everyone = more killing = leave game


----------



## Nash (Mar 20, 2009)

revivin izumi wud be the most logical option. so nope, not gonna happen


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 20, 2009)

Roka said:


> Bring back Izumi = Higher chance of killing everything = more points = better weapons = better chance of killing everything = more points = saving everyone = more killing = leave game



If they bring back Izumi, I wonder how long it'd take before he got tired of Katou and put a cap in his ass.

Make it happen Okupek


----------



## Cochise (Mar 21, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Do guys think anyone will care to revive Inaba? Spare 100 points to a guy that wont ever make more than 20 is kinda stupid isn't.



I doubt it, he seemed to be a bit more distant than any of the other characters that have died. Bringing back the old man or Cherry's sensei would be more likely.



Roka said:


> Bring back Izumi = Higher chance of killing everything = more points = better weapons = better chance of killing everything = more points = saving everyone = more killing = leave game



Or this.

Nishi would probably spend his points in this way. It makes sense as Izumi is a killing machine.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 27, 2009)

Yo, just wondering what site all you read Gantz at?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 27, 2009)

Dbgohan08

Mangashare has an excellent online reader. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

I approve that!!

Cant wait for the next chap!


----------



## E (Mar 27, 2009)

i always get lost in mangashare 


i use bleachexile

but they've been slacking with gantz as of late


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2009)

hope kei survives it would suck if he dies again. you can also read gantz at

Kakashi's Face Revealed
Luffy/Nami


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

I also use bleachexile and mangahut


----------



## Cochise (Mar 27, 2009)

E said:


> i always get lost in mangashare



Bookmark it mang



Naruto and Minato said:


> hope kei survives it would suck if he dies again. you can also read gantz at
> 
> Kakashi's Face Revealed
> Luffy/Nami



He won't die, that'd be to painful to the readers. You can't keep killing the most popular and entertaining character and expect the fans to stay happy.

Those are good options as well.


----------



## Eleven (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive seen the raws and this is what happens 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Inaba dies, crushed by that huge thing, Kei and That other dude take on that big thing, gantz starts to teleport people out of their. All the other team mates and vamp dudes are alright. As they're teleporting the guys out there Kei is struck by a huge blast that tears off half his skin. Not sure if he makes it




I have the raw if anyone wants.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 29, 2009)

I usually read mine at mangahut or bleachexile, but Gantz hasn't been showing up there as of late so i was just wondering where you guys read yours. Cheers for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Mar 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sounds like a boring transition chapter.  Looks like Katastrophe is going to happen soon at least.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2009)

raws for gantz are out Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



the chapter was cool kei survived and he takes out one of the aliens.


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Ive seen the raws and this is what happens
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Naruto and Minato said:


> raws for gantz are out Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



cool beans


----------



## Higawa (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank your for raw! I will upload Scan on mediafire when its out!

Like promised!

DDL Mediafire


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, if Cherry´s head doesn´t explode in the next chapter, i´ll eat my own foot.

Because it was MASSIVELY implied in the end of the chapter.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks higa


----------



## Somnus (Mar 31, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, if Cherry´s head doesn´t explode in the next chapter, i´ll eat my own foot.
> 
> Because it was MASSIVELY implied in the end of the chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only reason for that to happen is if that 0 means the times the player achieved 100 points...what would also kill Hikawa, Nishi and the other vampire unless those 3 got 100 points in this last mission. If so, maybe Gantz will make an army of 100 pointers  , bring back Izumi, Old Man, Sakata and Oka


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 31, 2009)

Gantz malfunction?

Oh fuck.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 31, 2009)

gantz is probably going to kill them all and keep kei around again. kei finished the mission. kei gets a shitload of points due to malfunction but gantz is broken and brings back whoever it feels like. or hopefully they go on another mission really soon and kei isn't in his suit. he kicks more ass as in civie's anyway. katou will probably keep living unfortunately. but this is gantz they might do anything. hoi hoi could get like 300 points lol.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 31, 2009)

Goodbye Cherry and everyone...you will not be missed....although I pretty pity for your cute girlfriends.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 31, 2009)

The entire chapter was filler, my bet the whole point of the chapter was to shock up with that last page and show us how much of a crybaby Katou is.

Wow gantz is broken, whats going to happen next. I must know now!!!


----------



## Nash (Apr 1, 2009)

WHERE THE FUCK IS HOI HOI????


----------



## SasukeDefinesFail (Apr 1, 2009)

It's been long enough.

Time to bring back Oka via glitch so he can stop katastrophe.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm quite disappointed. the last few chapters have been quite shit.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 1, 2009)

... What an idiotic chapter. What was the mangaka thinking when he did that chapter? 15 pages of absolutly nothing. Just Kurono's "death", crybaby Katou and a closeup on Cherry's failure in this moronic mossion.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 1, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> ... What an idiotic chapter. What was the mangaka thinking when he did that chapter? 15 pages of absolutly nothing. Just Kurono's "death", crybaby Katou and a closeup on Cherry's failure in this moronic mossion.



No this chapter was all about the death of Inaba, Hoihoi, Old man and to show how much badass Kurono really is after all he put down the boss.


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. Chapter 295 was a whole lot of nothing.  16 pages of false suspense and a prolonged teleportation scene.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 2, 2009)

really disappointing chapter, nothing interesting happens, moronic faces the whole chapter. kurono's arrival wasnt that dramatic.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> No this chapter was all about the death of Inaba, Hoihoi, Old man and to show how much badass Kurono really is after all he put down the boss.


Was he even the boss? it wasn't stated... and why the fuck are they mourning on Inaba, but not on Hoi Hoi? the Panda was far more useful than that idiot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2009)

Chapter seems pretty good. Kei blowing an alien away, some ball room banter. That's all you need.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 2, 2009)

It was..ok I think!
but yeahh HOI HOI WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 2, 2009)

Higawa said:


> It was..ok I think!
> but yeahh HOI HOI WHERE ARE YOU????



Maybe Gantz is really broken somebody call the guy to fix this shit.

I hope Hoi Hoi is still there kicking somer major ass but Gantz forgot her just like Kurono and after 2 chapters he send her to the room.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 2, 2009)

Hoi Hoi said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS HOI HOI????



Busy being the next 100 pointer.


----------



## E (Apr 2, 2009)

Lastier said:


> Busy being the next 100 pointer.



only to get chopped up by higawa


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 2, 2009)

E said:


> only to get chopped up by higawa



And raped by Kuwabara before that.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2009)

Kurono solo'd that alien, badass he is 

But i was raging 

WTF 15 pages, when i finished i was like "this cant be right"


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 7, 2009)

What was tearing Kurono apart? The sheer pressure of the alien's power, or was the alien just THAT fast?

and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Sakurai doesn't die AGAIN! Please let that malfunction actually release him. It's all Izumi's fault that he was screwed to begin with


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

i wonder that is the david statue kei killed was worth 100 points and he can bring back the old man


----------



## Cochise (Apr 8, 2009)

OH SHI-



Naruto and Minato said:


> i wonder that is the david statue kei killed was worth 100 points and he can bring back the old man



Unlikely. It should net him a good deal of points, but it lacked the same force as the previous 100 pointer we've seen. It wasn't even close actually.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2009)

Never thought that I would see the day when gantz breaks


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah wtf is going on with the premature exit? yet the boss still went down so easily???

how many other gantzers survived? yet tokyo team only loses two members lol crazy plot hax. 

i guess its time for "Katstrophe" now? and mass produced gantzes to fight it who knows


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Apr 9, 2009)

best manga out right now  Reiko FTW


----------



## Cochise (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's one of the best, but yeah it's starting to become more interesting again. Kurono is just a character you can't help but root for, and he's finally becoming his old self again.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 9, 2009)

Sakurai is in deep trouble


----------



## Vaz (Apr 9, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say it's one of the best, but yeah it's starting to become more interesting again. Kurono is just a character you can't help but root for, *and he's finally becoming his old self again*.


...an asshole?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2009)

i cant help but root for reika's butt and boobs


----------



## Nash (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope Kiru Biru is "finished" as well


----------



## newbieFans (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok I got confused here...did that Gantz end/finish at this chapter?????...........I mean no more release???


----------



## Cochise (Apr 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> ...an asshole?



Aye, an asshole. An asshole that will shoot you in the face.

Wow, I just realized how much I missed Izumi. Those two playing off of each other, and competing, that was fantastic. I hope Nishi spends his points on bring Izumi back.


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 10, 2009)

No...Gantz is ongoing. ;D


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

newbieFans said:


> Ok I got confused here...did that Gantz end/finish at this chapter?????...........I mean no more release???



comes out biweekly  so every other week.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2009)

fuck izumi he was the worst character ever in this manga

i am still pissed kurono is back to begin with, i liked katou as the default leader

nishi rules, so does blonde vamp


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 10, 2009)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> fuck izumi he was the worst character ever in this manga
> 
> i am still pissed kurono is back to begin with, i liked katou as the default leader
> 
> nishi rules, so does blonde vamp



Blasphemy.

_Every_ Gantz fan, who is worth his salt, knows that Katou is a pacifist pussy, and that Kurono is a fucking god. Plus sociopathic Izumi was _way_ better than Katou.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 10, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> _Every_ Gantz fan, who is worth his salt, knows that Katou is a pacifist pussy, and that Kurono is a fucking god. Plus sociopathic Izumi was _way_ better than Katou.




You sir speak the truth


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 11, 2009)

Katou is like a shit that got stuck in our shoes and we can't take off, the worst sidekick for a guy like Kurono, he is like a teletubi in this manga using his magical bag to send aliens to a happy world while the rest just shoot them like the trash that needs to disapear.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> _Every_ Gantz fan, who is worth his salt, knows that Katou is a pacifist pussy, and that Kurono is a fucking god. Plus sociopathic Izumi was _way_ better than Katou.



agree without kei gantz would not be as good as it is. kei is a bad ass that has killed aliens with no suit.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 12, 2009)

u guys dont know true gantz

quit trying to turn gantz into a shonen


----------



## Flagg1982 (Apr 12, 2009)

> _終わりという事が自由になれる事だと思っている皆
> 一部の者は涙を流す
> 
> 筋肉0点　おわり
> ...






> It seems some people begins to cry because they think missions are "Finished".
> 
> 
> MuscleRider 0 point The end
> ...




...........................


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 12, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Somnus (Apr 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that was the last mission and gantz just gave a farewell present to those that collected 100 points ?

And Reika didn't asked for her Kurono clone after all




BTW does that 3 consecutive chapters mean that there's gonna be a new release for the next 3 weeks ?


----------



## Vaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Somnus said:


> And Reika didn't asked for her Kurono clone after all?


Damn, I was hoping for a really awkward scene when she asked Gantz for another clone. Kei's face would be priceless


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 12, 2009)

At least old man is back :ho


----------



## Cochise (Apr 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Why the fuck would you bring back Suzuki. Fuck him. Bring back Inaba, someone who can actually help the team. Make more points, then bring back Suzuki at a later date when the threat is somewhat diminished and your team is stronger. Very illogical move, good job Reika.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 12, 2009)

They're scared shitless of Inaba, awesome psychos get that. And tits aren't exacly full on brain cells, you can't expect her to think about building a better team when they're already crying about the Old Man.


----------



## Newton (Apr 13, 2009)

He might be a better addition to the team.. if he stopped being a pussy :ho


----------



## Higawa (Apr 13, 2009)

Where is HOI HOI ;(

And Host Samurai 0 points 
He should get a more powerful weapon!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2009)

good to see the old man back. i wonder how many points kei got?


----------



## Newton (Apr 13, 2009)

If host samurai were to wear a suit and have a super weapon.. it'd be the end of Gantz


----------



## Nash (Apr 13, 2009)

oh dear, reika sure is one dumb cunt. I love the old man but come on, it's either Izumi or new weapon GET 



> And Host Samurai 0 points



I know rite? wtf is wrong with Oku =/


----------



## Higawa (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps gantz ball only has 3 chars so Host Samurai has 999+


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> They're scared shitless of Inaba, awesome psychos get that. And tits aren't exacly full on brain cells, you can't expect her to think about building a better team when they're already crying about the Old Man.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, she's a dummy. I really didn't want his character back, he was an old man, and he had no back story that could have been interesting. His wife died, boo woo.






Susano said:


> He might be a better addition to the team.. if he stopped being a pussy :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



He stopped being a pussy, and he was ripping aliens up in the last mission. The old man just died. Which team member do you take back, the productive one or the one that dies really quick? The latter of course.






Higawa said:


> Where is HOI HOI ;(



Dead, probably got stomped on.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Dead, probably got stomped on.


A panda _bear_ wearing a suit that grants super-strenght getting crushed? Ridiculous.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2009)

Those aliens were grinding through the suits as if they didn't exist. 

Besides, I want a new animal. How about a gantz giraffe?


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

HOI HOI crushed?



.... never


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2009)

I came to conclusion that Hoi Hoi isn't dead, he's just invisible AND invincible. Hoi Hoi decided to stay at the mission to rip off the alien's asses.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 14, 2009)

I am confused does it matter if Inaba comes back or not since the mission is over or did it not come to an end?


----------



## Vaz (Apr 14, 2009)

Lack of Hoi Hoi in the room is alarming.


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

RIP Hoi Hoi 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2009)

so gantz turned off maybe the alien or the reporter did something to the gantz factory.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 14, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Those aliens were grinding through the suits as if they didn't exist.
> 
> Besides, I want a new animal. How about a gantz giraffe?



Nay, how about a gorilla, that sounds more badass!!


----------



## Cochise (Apr 14, 2009)

A gorilla would be interesting. I would like to see an animal that contributes. Maybe a dead policeman and police dog. I actually like that idea quite well.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol@ Nishi with 2 H guns.

Th cops are gonna get raped.


----------



## Somnus (Apr 14, 2009)

Flagg1982 said:


> Lol@ Nishi with 2 H guns.
> 
> Th cops are gonna get raped.



Seriously, what was the point of getting another H-Gun ?
I think he only choose that option for the lulz, you could see in his face how he loved to hear everybody beg .

And Gantz should recruit a sloth


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

Alligators


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 14, 2009)

Susano said:


> RIP Hoi Hoi
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 15, 2009)

I miss old man.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer the H-Gun.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

I wont' lie i lol'd when i saw Nishi with the 2 H-guns.

And i agree that H-gun > Old Man.. but.. but.. Suzuki-san 

There is no god.

But there is Reika :ho


----------



## Shrike (Apr 15, 2009)

Nishi is an ass.
And what the hell is up with Gantz. Seems like we won't get the old man back. 
Good, that reviving thing is kinda getting worn out.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree, cuz then someone dying would just not be a big deal.

As long as either Reika or Titz is there, im cool.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 15, 2009)

Susano said:


> I wont' lie i lol'd when i saw Nishi with the 2 H-guns.
> 
> And i agree that *H-gun > Old Man*.. but.. but.. Suzuki-san
> 
> ...



. BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

He had a good run. It's time to trade in that old Sukuzi for a SUPER AWESOME H GUN.

Noooo


----------



## Cochise (Apr 15, 2009)

Inaba totally got shanked, I'm not sure what made him less likable than Suzuki, but he wasn't even mentioned. I'm also starting to dislike Suzuki, his character presents nothing interesting unless you enjoy watching old men get vaporized.

I liked Nishi's choice, and I love his character. He is really starting to become a favorite of mine. He makes up for the loss of Izumi and balances out the Gantz team. Especially with Katou involved, the normal members act to bubblegum, they lack any edge. Nishi adds that bit of sadism, an edge that's needed.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Something tells me that Nishi is going to die another horrible death though.. i dunno.

And also, not slamming Inaba, but for the most part while he was there, he didn't really help them out, he was always hiding and being scared (save for the last mission) and he even went against Team Kurono when the team split. Not that he didn't change afterwards, but the old man stuck with them throughout, and was always the one yelling "WE CAN DO IT" (which usually ended up in someone getting near killed )

But i can see why they would choose Suzuki over Inaba.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm still hoping for a malfunction that prevents Suzuki from returning. :/

Yeah, I think Nishi will get ripped to shreds at some point. I'm still suprised this current team has made it as long as they have. Several of them will die at some point, it's just how this manga works. With any luck Kurono will still be alive by the time this manga finishes, although I wouldn't bet on that either.

I wonder what Kuwabara is up to these days? Obviously he's plugging aliens unless he's dead, but is his team experiencing the same thing. I also wonder who's leading that group, Kuwabara?


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Apr 16, 2009)

There's still a lot of explaining to do...or did I forget.   The aliens were from another dimension or something was it?


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, i don't recall ever being told why there were aliens


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 17, 2009)

Huh, there's a chapter next week already then.

Good, it feels like we haven't got a new chapter in a month or so...


----------



## Major (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah it feels like ages since the last chap


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 17, 2009)

Poor Inaba, everyone's crying over the old man and no one even mentions him.

Still, that's what you get for being a total cunt for all bar one chapter, I suppose.

I was on tender hooks for this chapter, I was expecting anyone who got points to have to stay, and then I wasn't at all sure if anyone else after Nishi got 100 points.

If the malfunction doesn't stop them reviving old man, I'm guessing Kato and Kurono both got 100 points as well, and psychic sunglasses bloke (Sakurai's mentor, I forget his name) and probably Kishimoto will be revived, with Inaba going unnoticed.

I wonder if "the meaning of finished" means we'll get to find out what the fuck has been going on for the last 296 chapters? I think Gantz rivals Lost for the longest time without making any sense.
Nice to see we're on for a chapter next week, too.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 17, 2009)

I wouldn't rule out Kurono reviving Izumi, it seems totally outlandish, but his revival of Nishi was unexpected as well. Izumi is dangerous to the vamps, Kurono knows that, he may or may not remember it correctly, but those two wreaked havoc on the vamps. They can do it again, and they need to.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2009)

Izumi will come back I hope!

I really dont know what happends next week?


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 18, 2009)

Inaba was funny; Not only was he useless on all of the Gantz missions expect the last one, he was also the biggest pessimist going. He sided with Izumi in the split of the teams, he had beef with Kurono. 

Worst of all: He willingly had sex with Reika in the mall in the middle of an alien attack without hesitation, only to then see Reika watching him do-so, then get owned by the Vampire, and get SAVED by Reika.

He then attempted to move to Reika later on and got turfed. Then in the final battle he was scared to death, despite the fact some toddler and old man weren't visibly scared at all.

Not impressive.


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Apr 18, 2009)

> Worst of all: He willingly had sex with Reika in the mall in the middle of an alien attack without hesitation, only to then see Reika watching him do-so, then get owned by the Vampire, and get SAVED by Reika.



Best scene ever man.  I was like holy shit, then got owned myself when it wasn't reika.  Of course I knew it wasn't her but damn didn't expect to see that gay alien guy.

And yea man, I agree with you guys, don't really know what to expect.  Manga is so damn good yo.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 18, 2009)

I think only Nishi, Reika and Kurono will live to see the next day after all even Kato got 0 points and they are finished!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol Nishi my man. As sociopath as always.


----------



## Somnus (Apr 19, 2009)

Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[0297] 黒玉の中の胎動
[0297]The movements from inside the black sphere.

画面は消え、おっちゃんも戻らない
Gantz is still turn off and the old man doesn't return.

うっすらと玄野の90何点という得点が表示されるも、また消える
We can see for an instant the score of Kurono (90 points or something like that), but the sphere turns off again almost instantly.

西は「いよいよ・・・来るぜ・・・」という言葉を残して部屋を去っていく
Nishi says "good good...come back." and leaves the room.

おっちゃんは再生されず、涙を流すメンバー達
The Tokio Team cries because of the old man.

建物の外に出たメンバー達ですが、レイカは服を忘れたので1人で取りに行きます
Everybody is now outside the building, but Reika has forgotten some clothes and returns to the room.

レイカが部屋の中に入ると、玉の前にはガンツの中の人が窓の外を見て立っています
She goes to the room, it seems the man from inside the sphere is now standing and watching the city from the windows.

「あ・・・なんだッけ」「さッき」「誰・・・だッけ」「ローディング・・・するから今・・・」「はい・・・名前言って」
と、中の人
Bald: What was it....the person...you mentioned...i was loading until now...yes...tell me his name.

レイカ「鈴木・・・」「・・・・・・・・・・・・」
Reika: Suzuki...

玉から光が出て、レイカの目の前に再生されてのは玄野
A light comes from the black sphere, and a new Kurono appears in front of Reika.

歪む摂理と恋心。
A twisted providence and Love.
息を吐いたシステム、予測不能。
The breathing system was unpredictable.

次号、2人の玄野、錯綜する事態!!
In the next chapter, 2 Kuronos, a problematic sutiation!
次号も連続掲載!!
The next chapter is also a consecutive one!(in 2 weeks due to the double issue)





*Spoiler*: __ 



I just hope this is true


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I don't think it's true,the world is not ready for such double awesomeness..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 19, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The recent bleach chapter is encouraging everyone I see 
All fanfic will come true one day


----------



## Somnus (Apr 19, 2009)

We now have a spoiler picture:


Best chapter ever 

I just love when Gantz does unpredictable things


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2009)

Wait what?

Gantz himself emerges?
Also, is Reika the only one there with the naked Gantz man?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2009)

..................

what is this? It getting really messy...


----------



## Penance (Apr 19, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Grimmjowsensei said:


> The recent bleach chapter is encouraging everyone I see
> All fanfic will come true one day





Somnus said:


> We now have a spoiler picture:
> 
> 
> Best chapter ever
> ...






...YES...


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be funny if 2 Kuroro going for Tae...heck, they even have a death match among them.

Reika will be more pissed.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 19, 2009)

Omg that chapter will be so good!


----------



## HXHFMP (Apr 19, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> It would be funny if 2 Kuroro going for Tae...heck, they even have a death match among them.
> 
> Reika will be more pissed.



They should kill off this tae already. Reika is way better!

Other than that looks like the next chapter really is going to be great.


----------



## piccun? (Apr 19, 2009)

why doesn't the bald guy fight the aliens himself


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 19, 2009)

Somnus said:


> We now have a spoiler picture:
> 
> 
> Best chapter ever
> ...



 Shits getting confusing.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2009)

Bald naked white guy comes out of big black ball.

Probably either to fix the malfunctioning ball or to stay out and fight.


EDIT: Fuck, didn't read it all. Seems a Kurono clone really will appear.

Next chapter: Sex scene!!!11


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Shits getting confusing.



you mean stupid...


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> you mean stupid...



 How can you sleep at night, Gantz is epic. But it still is confusing and a lil weird


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 19, 2009)

Soon Reika and Kurono will have some sex i bet!


----------



## Nash (Apr 19, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



good grief, i love oku  rootin for baldy x kei btw, fuck reika :ho


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 20, 2009)

I can see a arc where 2 Kuroro fighting among each other...like clone saga.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 20, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I can see a arc where 2 Kuroro fighting among each other...*like clone saga.*



...from Spiderman, except it will be a lot more bloody and a lot more nudity.


----------



## E (Apr 20, 2009)

wouldve been funnier if the bald guy was all blue like dr. manhattan 
amirite amirite?


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 20, 2009)

Wait, why would Gantz make a second copy of Kurono when Rekia asked to revive the old man?


----------



## Somnus (Apr 20, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Wait, why would Gantz make a second copy of Kurono when Rekia asked to revive the old man?



Well maybe:
1º- He's a KuronoXReika fan and he wants to watch some hot smex
2º- He have his ears infected for the times nishi putted his finger inside
3º- Just for the lulz of making Reika feel/look bad for having a new Kurono clone instead of the Old Man.
4º- Or the clone is just a clone of himself but with Kurono's appearence, so he can have a bit of Reika

Well that's all I can come up with


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 20, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Bald naked white guy comes out of big black ball.
> 
> Probably either to fix the malfunctioning ball or to stay out and fight.
> 
> ...



 

believe it


----------



## E (Apr 20, 2009)

nobody got my foursome with blue penises joke


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 20, 2009)

He can obviously... SEE INSIDE HER SOUL!!!!!!

Nah, but Gantz could get interesting. The last chapter absolutely NOTHING happened, wasn't even worth discussing.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2009)

Indeed, this should make up for the last few pointless chapters.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Damn, I was hoping for a really awkward scene when she asked Gantz for another clone. Kei's face would be priceless


 


Somnus said:


> Unconfirmed AWESOME Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _READ IT, BEST GODDAMN SPOILER EVER_
> ...


There is a God, and his name is Kubo for setting up this new trolling trend. Thank you.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2009)

if the spoilers are true it will be an awesome chapter and the upcoming ones as well


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's it. The fucking Apocalypse has been rendered moot, two Kurono's are waaaaaay too much for any aliens to reasonably handle.:lolkubo


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

great spoilers, this is really unusual for gantz.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 21, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Well maybe:
> 1?- He's a KuronoXReika fan and he wants to watch some hot smex
> *2?- He have his ears infected for the times nishi putted his finger inside*
> 3?- Just for the lulz of making Reika feel/look bad for having a new Kurono clone instead of the Old Man.
> ...



2. Holds the most truth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> There is a God, and his name is Kubo for setting up this new trolling trend. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.



Well to be fair, Gantz itself is a giant troll manga, while Kubo just peaked in that department, this is a regular day for Oku.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow at spoiler, I was just talking with my friend how cool would it be if...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gantz creates another Kurono. We both agreed that manga would end because nothing can contain such awesomeness.




And now I see this spoiler... it would be interesting if it's true.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My love for this manga has fully returned. Gone are the days of the loser Katou leading the Gantz ship straight towards the iceburg of failure.

This is going to be epic. I will be a bit dissappointed if both fight for Tae, but this Kurono is probably the one that had moved past Tae. It will be nothing short of epic. If Izumi were to come back this manga would implode from awesomeness.


----------



## E (Apr 21, 2009)

i don't feel the epicness...is something wrong with me?


----------



## Vaz (Apr 21, 2009)

E said:


> i don't feel the epicness...is something wrong with me?


You'll feel it when you see 2 Keis sexin' up Reika.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 21, 2009)

E said:


> i don't feel the epicness...is something wrong with me?



You have AIDS.



Vaz said:


> You'll feel it when you see 2 Keis sexin' up Reika.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not likely, Kurono1, or the Kurono that was revived earlier by Katou, has already resumed his relationship with Tae. He is the version of Kurono that existed before he realized that his relationship with Tae was futile because of the Gantz game.

This new Kurono, Kurono2, is more than likely the Kurono that was the slayer of aliens that fought Izumi. He will be turn to Reika. 

At least this is what I'm hoping for. If both fight over Tae, that will sting a bit as I hate Tae.


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Apr 21, 2009)

quick question, remember in the beginning, that blond short hair girl before she got killed went home and one of her clones was there or something?  Or was that her sister?  Or there never was a clone?


----------



## Cochise (Apr 21, 2009)

azn_romeo_4u said:


> quick question, remember in the beginning, that blond short hair girl before she got killed went home and one of her clones was there or something?  Or was that her sister?  Or there never was a clone?



Kei 'killed' herself by slitting her wrist in a bathtub. Gantz recognized her 'death' and made a clone. In reality however, her suicide failed. Nishi explained this, sometimes Gantz makes clones of people who don't actually die, in which case there are simply to forms of the individual roaming around. Another interesting note is that the cloned Kei said her scars were gone, and her body was flawless in comparison to what she had, the actual Kei of course still had those scars.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 21, 2009)

You know what the crazy thing is?  I'm betting Kurono, Rekia and Nishi aren't done.  We never saw confirmation that Rekia and Nishi were done.  They got access to the 100-point menu, which can be interpreted to mean they're still playing.  Why would Gantz give Nishi a new weapon if he were finished playing the game? Since Catastrophe is almost here, I'm betting the last mission was a sink or swim "Lightning Round" where only the theoretically best players who were able to get the highest amount of points were able to proceed further into the game.  Everyone else was eliminated via death or freedom.  

Maybe that's why Gantz didn't revive the old man.  He died during that mission and was thus eliminated.  Reviving him meant keeping him in the game, which apparently would have been detrimental.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe a second copy of Kurono got revived in order to make up for the loss of the rest of the team.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2009)

If Kurono2 starts to love Tae too, i will lol.

Everyone loves the plain loli. The stuff cheap sitcoms are made of.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Apr 21, 2009)

Either way, Gantz is legit and ALWAYS keeps me guessing.

Sigh...biweeklies TT-TT

EDIT: It's cuz Tae swallows D%


----------



## Shinsengumi (Apr 21, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> If Kurono2 starts to *rejects* Tae too, i will lol.



Fixed it for ya'. :lolkubo


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Fixed it for ya'. :lolkubo



I can just hear the theme song already

Also, what's with the heavy crying about Kubo?


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 21, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Also, what's with the heavy crying about Kubo?



Because last week he pulled off a plot twist that was so much epic fail that it looped around and became win., thus perpetuating a belief that he's doing this just to see the reaction from his fans. 

It was great!


----------



## serger989 (Apr 22, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Here is the raw :lolkubo
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



This, is awesome. That is all.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 22, 2009)

New chapter's officially out


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 22, 2009)

Reika....you just made a biggest mistaken in your life.

2 Kuroro = Conflict bound to happen = Death Match.

unless one of the clone actually willingly to disguised himself as Akira, Kuroro's brother.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2009)

Whoa....what the fuck....wasn´t expecting that one.

And Rokudaime is right, this Kurono will end up *not* loving Reika and will want to live his normal life which the "original" already has, this will come down to a shit storm soon enough.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> New chapter's officially out



link pls


----------



## Penance (Apr 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> link pls



This[/U]


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> link pls



Just looked at the spoiler pics again and in this one he's only about a foot taller than Luffy.


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol Reika you dumb ho. Kurono still won't love you.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2009)

so they are done are they all free? and how did the guy bring back a new kei if she said the old mans name. 2 keis will be interesting i wonder what kei is it the one right know the the old bad kei.


----------



## hazashi (Apr 22, 2009)

next chapter: sex sex sex
But oh yeah, didnt in the first chapters of this manga nishi said something about gantz making an error like he did with Tits, he cloned a man who wasnt dead and when the real one found about the one gantz had cloned both got their head exploded? or just the clone?

But in other hand kurono#1 isnt actually number one as he already was revived by gantz making the actual kurono a clone of the real who died, so what will happen?


----------



## Somnus (Apr 22, 2009)

hazashi said:


> next chapter: sex sex sex
> But oh yeah, didnt in the first chapters of this manga nishi said something about gantz making an error like he did with Tits, he cloned a man who wasnt dead and when the real one found about the one gantz had cloned both got their head exploded? or just the clone?
> 
> But in other hand kurono#1 isnt actually number one as he already was revived by gantz making the actual kurono a clone of the real who died, so what will happen?



Well since Gantz turned off , probably nothing will happen.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 22, 2009)

Killing all those aliens finally got to the bitch's head.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 22, 2009)

Host Samurai, can you get any cooler? He just doesn't care 

I don't like this slow pacing, but the chapter was actually alright. Oh Reika, you jealous bitch just couldn't help it, could you? Really looking forward to next week, looks promissing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow

gantz talked

and...

is a nice guy o_O


----------



## Cochise (Apr 22, 2009)

Host Samurai is awesome, that guy is one of my favorites. He seems to like the Gantz team now, or at least he doesn't hate them.

Kurono2 X Reika, Alright!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Host Samurai is awesome, that guy is one of my favorites. He seems to like the Gantz team now, or at least he doesn't hate them.
> 
> Kurono2 X Reika, Alright!!!



probably because he now realises they arent evil alien slaughtering assholes but people who are forced to fight


----------



## Cochise (Apr 22, 2009)

Possibly, and perhaps he hasn't lost all of his humanity. Being with the Gantz team might have awoken different thoughts for him that had been cast aside in his life as a vamp. Kill Bill isn't any different, but she follows his every move so that doesn't matter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2009)

its gonna be such a shitfest when they all get teleported to a mother hive version of gantz with the rest of the survivors :ho


----------



## The Imp (Apr 22, 2009)

The white lines around characters make it look like they were cropped and put into the chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2009)

why did it bring back Kuruno?


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 22, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Does it matter when he has 2 H guns?



lol, probably not.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> why did it bring back Kuruno?



Because Rekia couldn't have Kurono so she got a second one to be her boy toy.


----------



## Batman (Apr 22, 2009)

I know I'm probably late but . . . *HOLY SHIT 2 KURUNOS*. 

 Doppelganger's gonna get rhaped.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

> The white lines around characters make it look like they were cropped and put into the chapter.



Isn't it all computer generated anyway?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Apr 23, 2009)

Woah.

Exposed penis.

Bald head.

....*AZN Dr. Manhattan*!!! ​


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

So..Gantz isn't a dick?...wjwwjhe..What?


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> So..Gantz isn't a dick?...wjwwjhe..What?



 How could you ever assume Gantz was/is a dick?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> How could you ever assume Gantz was/is a dick?!



Sending out people on a mission that will most likely kill them in horrible painfull ways does sound quite dicky


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Sending out people on a mission that will most likely kill them in horrible painfull ways does sound quite dicky



At least he gives them nicknames. Sup, Tits?


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Sending out people on a mission that will most likely kill them in horrible painfull ways does sound quite dicky



Naw dude, you got it all wrong. This guy brings them back to life to fight aliens which are endangering the human race. Seem like a saint to me


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

if he was a saint he would of given them all H-guns from the start


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> if he was a saint he would of given them all H-guns from the start



They need to earn it, he is teaching them the importance of....you know.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

the importance of seeing friends die and seeing their OWN limbs fly around


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the importance of seeing friends die and seeing their OWN limbs fly around



He can't just bring them to life and give them anything they want, they need to learn that what he is doing for them is praise worthy, he can't spoil them so early on.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Naw dude, you got it all wrong. This guy brings them back to life to fight aliens which are endangering the human race. Seem like a saint to me



Endagering whom? The guys attacking them? Besides, if he wasn't a dick he would have given them all Mechs and H-Guns. Gantz is a dick to everyone, but Nishi.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> Endagering whom? The guys attacking them? Besides, if he wasn't a dick he would have given them all Mechs and H-Guns. Gantz is a dick to everyone, but Nishi.



well didn't we learn that the aliens were small waves of a alien invasion?

that we probably caused ourselves


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Come on, we saw what that Chibi alien was capable of. 

Gantz knew this well in advance.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2009)

Metamorphoze

Look how happy Nishi is. He'll have some fun tonight


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well didn't we learn that the aliens were small waves of a alien invasion?
> 
> that we probably caused ourselves



Refresh my memory, what chapter? 

Nishi is too cool for school. He should have his own manga.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Nishi is too anti-social for school.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Nishi is too anti-social for school.



Nishi only wants you to think that he is too anti-social for school thus is the power of Nishi.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> Nishi only wants you to think that he is too anti-social for school thus is the power of Nishi.





Yet the power of Nishi wasn't with him when those Tanaka aliens blew out them eyes of his.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Yet the power of Nishi wasn't with him when those Tanaka aliens blew out them eyes of his.



 Why did you have to bring that up?


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

I couldn't help it, it's forever embedded in my mind. If its any consolation.......... Nishi has two H-Guns now!


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> I couldn't help it, it's forever embedded in my mind. If its any consolation.......... Nishi has two H-Guns now!



Where the fuck is he going with those guns? He's wanted by the whole of Japan.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't worry he'll get gunned down again, even with his Gantz suit and 2 H-guns.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah. Gantz shut down, which means no more Nishi. 

He should have asked for an upgraded suit and a mech.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Upgraded Gantz suit is pimping hardcore.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> Refresh my memory, what chapter?
> 
> Nishi is too cool for school. He should have his own manga.



don't remember the chapter number I know it was just before the last battle, I think it was nishi that told them about the invading alien forces

And I wonder, did gantz always come out of his ball after everybody left? Or is this just because of the major fuckedupness of the broken ball, does gantz walk around and have a normal life after the entire ball stuff? Is he even human


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> don't remember the chapter number I know it was just before the last battle, I think it was nishi that told them about the invading alien forces
> 
> And I wonder, did gantz always come out of his ball after everybody left? Or is this just because of the major fuckedupness of the broken ball, *does gantz walk around and have a normal life after the entire ball stuff?* Is he even human



 I doubt it for some reason. And yeah I think he is human, seen as though Gantz is mass produced.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Tentacle rape with a side of awesome.  ^(' ')^

I think the fact that the ball itself is broken is why he left.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

LUV IT!!!

I'm off now, until next time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

There is something about his eyes that make me think he isn't really human I don't know it looks too much like those 100 pointers


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> There is something about his eyes that make me think he isn't really human I don't know it looks too much like those 100 pointers



It's possible that he has been altered in order to use the Gantz ball. He looks human enough, but that could be an outershell, although; I doubt he has a normal life. Maybe he is simply heading back to the factory? Have they shown what the other Gantz ball users look like? I don't recall tbh. 


I thought Nishi simply said the world was ending? Or was that what he meant by the alien invasion?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

I completely expected him to talk in 1337


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2009)

No, Nishi's just going to town with his guns.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 23, 2009)

I wanted him to call her "tits". 

I will be back latorz.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

I htink he is going home to play some counterstrike


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

Naw, he gonna play Gantz the game, and show dem fools how it should be done.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

godwin

they should make a new gantz anime :ho


----------



## Cochise (Apr 23, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:


> He should have asked for an upgraded suit and a mech.



From my understanding, that is under the upgraded weapons option.

I think Gantz gives weapon upgrades is phases. For example, the first would be an h-gun, and the second another h-gun, the third might be a suit. Gantz gives a better weapon each time you ask for a weapon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, dick or not, Gantz is one sparkly clean fella.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 23, 2009)

Reika now has her own little Kurono to screw. WIll be waiting for the chapters.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, dick or not, Gantz is one sparkly clean fella.



HOLY SHI- 



Canute87 said:


> Reika now has her own little Kurono to screw. WIll be waiting for the chapters.



And screw they will. Now that Reika is about to complete her fantasy, will her character be killed off? After the screwing of course. I'm expecting a lot of death, and soon.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, dick or not, Gantz is one sparkly clean fella.



 Nice


Next chapter: Sexy tiem.


----------



## Nash (Apr 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> godwin
> 
> they should make a new gantz anime :ho


that wud be so awesome ;~; 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, dick or not, Gantz is one sparkly clean fella.



 

azn mr. clean :ho


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 25, 2009)

How is Gantz produced?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 1, 2009)

Shouldn't there be a chap this week? Or is Gantz goldenweek'd too?


----------



## Somnus (May 1, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Shouldn't there be a chap this week? Or is Gantz goldenweek'd too?



It was gooldweek'd too...but here's some spoiler pictures:


*Spoiler*: __ 















Script from Mangahelpers

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spoiler
[0298]歪む摂理と恋心
[0298]A twisted providence and a twisted love.

コピーされた命が終焉にペースト。
the copied life is pasted in the demise.

再生された計ちゃん「あれ？」「あれ？」
Kurono2: Eh?

それを悩ましい目で見つめるレイカ
Reika watches him with a sad face.

計ちゃん「他のみんなは？加藤……桜井は？風は？」
Kurono2: Were are the others? Kato...Sakurai? Kaze?

レイカ「大丈夫……みんな……もう帰ッたの」
Reika: Don't worry...they all...came back.

計ちゃん「は？は？」
Kurono2: Eh?

計ちゃんが玉男を発見
Kurono2 then realizes that Gantz is in front of them.

計ちゃん「うわ！！なんだコイツ」
Kurono: Wow!! who is this guy!

無言で部屋を出て行く玉男
Without saying anything, Gantz leaves the apartment.

計ちゃん「は？ちょッ　どーなッてんだ　意味わかんね」
Kurono2: Eh? wait...what is happening...i don't get it.

ブルブル　震えて泣き出すレイカ　ハァ、ハァ、た・ま・ん・ないねえ～
Reika(crying): Ha Ha...I can't take this...

計ちゃん「！？　どうした……の？」
Kurono2: What's wrong...?

レイカ「うう　う……」　
Reika: Oh...

計ちゃん「誰か帰ッて来れ…なかッたの？」
Kurono2: Did anyone....could came back?

レイカ「ううううう」
Reika: Ohhhh

計ちゃん、廊下に出て棚の上に置いてある服を確認
Kurono2 then goes to the corridor to see the clothes on the rack.

計ちゃん「おッちゃん……と　稲葉の服……が？と……レイカの服……」
Kurono2: Old man's...and Inaba's clothes? and Reika's...

「みんな帰ッたのか…？服がないッてことは…じゃあ　おッちゃんと　稲葉？」
Kurono2: Did everybody could came back? some clothes aren't here...tell me..what happened to the old man and Inaba.

「やっぱりダメだッたのか…おッちゃん……稲葉……　でも…なんか…腑に落ちね──」
Kurono2: just as i tought...old man...Inaba...but...there is something...i can't understand.

レイカ「あたしがもう一度……玄野君を再生したの」
Reika: I...revived you Kurono...again.

「あたしが…が…が…　ごめ…んなさい…」
Reika: I am...so...sorry

計ちゃん「は？？」レイカ「ごめん…なさ…い　ううう……ふッ　ごめんな…さい」
Kurono2: Eh?

Reika: I'm sorry...oh...forgive me.

計ちゃん「もう一度再生したッて…どーゆ──」
Kurono2: How...could you revived me again?

レイカ「ごめんなさ…い」　
Reika: I'm sorry.

計ちゃん「え…え！？まさか……え！？」
Kurono2: Eh...!? It can't be...!?

レイカ「玄野クンのこと　玄野クンのこと　ふッ　うッ　あきらめられなかッたの」
Reika: Kurono Kun...Kurono Kun...i just couldn't give up you.

計ちゃん「俺…今…2人…いるんだ」
Kurono: Then..there are 2 of me right now.

レイカ「ごめんなさい　うッ　ごめんなさ…い」
Reika: I'm sorry...oh..i'm sorry.

コクッ　うなだれるレイカ　そそるねえ～

計ちゃん「てゆーか…俺…　偽者…ッてこと？」
Kurono2: Then...i am...a fake?

レイカ「うううう　ごめんなさい……ごめんなさい」
Reika: Ohh...i'm sorry...i'm sorry (*lol, this chapter is full of this)

計ちゃん「…よく…そんなムチャクチャ…」
Kurono2: i'm...totally...confused.

「どういうことしたかわかッてんのか？　はッ　あきれるッて！！俺…住むとこ…食いぶち…学校どうすりゃいーの？」

Kurono2: Do you have any idea of what should i do now? ha..i can't believe it!! Were would i live...were would i eat, how would i go to the school?

レイカ「あたし…のマンションに一緒に住んで…　勉強は…あたりが教える…あたしが責任を持ッて…」　なんだいこのエロメスう～
Reika: You and i...could live in my mansion (*not necesary a mansion) I...would teach you...you would be my responsibility.

計ちゃん「そーゆー問題じゃね───ッて！！」
Kurono2: This is a problem isn't it!!!

ビクッ　とするレイカ
Reika gets shocked.

計ちゃん「俺だって…タエちゃんのこと…好きだし…よく…人の人生なんだと思ッてん…」
Kurono2: I...love...Tae Chan...think...about people's life.

レイカ「……」
Reika: ...

外に出て帰ろうとするコピー計ちゃん　それを引き止めるレイカ
Kurono2 is about to leave the apartment...Reika stops him.

レイカ「玄野君　お願い」
Reika: Kurono Kun please.

計ちゃん「もッと頭がいいコだと思ってた」
Kurono2: i thought you were a smart girl.

レイカ「お願い行かないで　行かないで」
Reika: please don't go..please don't go.

その頃…　玉男は街を歩いていた
In that moment...Gantz is walking on the streets (*naked)

民衆「わァ」
「は？」
「きゃッ」
People: Wow? What the...? Kyaaa!

コピー計ちゃん、息を荒げタエちんの元へ急ぐ
Kurono2 is going to see tae chan the fastest he can.

レイカは・・・涙目で街を闊歩
Reika is crying while she walks.

民衆「うッわちょッホラ！！」
「レイカ？」
「レイカじゃね？」
「マジやばホラ見て！！」
「本物！？」「
レイカちゃん！！」
「ホラあッちだって」
「ホラレイカ！！」
「ヤりてー」
People: Wow! Reika? That's Reika? I can't believe it! Is the real thing? Reika Chan! Wow! Wow Reika!

計ちゃん宅についたコピー計ちゃん　家の階段を登っていくのは…オリジナルの計ちゃん
Kurono2 gets to his house, but Kurono1 is already there walking on the stairs.

オリ計ちゃん「タエちゃん　タエちゃんッ　タエちゃんに電話しよう　起きてッかな」
Kurono1: Tae Chan Tae Chan i'm gonna call Tae Chan..she must be awake.

コピー計ちゃん「……さよ…なら…タエ…ちゃん」
Kurono2: Goodbye...Tae Chan...

涙を流すコピー計ちゃん
Kuron2 stars to cry.

夜の踏み切り…その前で再会するレイカとコピー計ちゃん
Reika is walking away...when Kurono2 appears in front of her.

破綻は広がる。世界にも、俺たちにも。
The crash is huge. In the world, and in me.

おわりだよお～。
That's it.








*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh lawd Reika you screwed it again


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2009)

.....


----------



## Atsuro (May 1, 2009)

...What?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 1, 2009)

Naked Gantz is walking the streets, huh?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 1, 2009)

This is sad


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 1, 2009)

Kei2 should cry sum more and get over it, eventually.

Take it as an opportunity to be two people at once. At least he knows Tae will be loved.


----------



## Nash (May 1, 2009)

I dunno what's funnier, the convo between reika and k2 or baldy runnin around naked


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 1, 2009)

Gantz dude gonna get lucky soon


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2009)

good spoilers and poor kei2.


----------



## Rivayir (May 1, 2009)

This is fucked up and I like it.


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2009)

it would be funny if the new kei fall for another girl not reika. and she goes crazy.


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2009)

Double Kei ftw.

Reika's now going to have an excellent fuck buddy.


----------



## Higawa (May 2, 2009)

Cool Spoilers someone knows when the chap comes out!!

But in the last chaps it lacks host samurai action!


----------



## Rokudaime (May 2, 2009)

2 Kei....I love how the story's direction go now.


----------



## Negative-Ion (May 2, 2009)

where do you guys get Gantz from? I lost track of the series when Manga one stopped posting the chapters online. The last one i've read was Gantz 277, july 2008! alomost a year ago. Someone give me a link of where the new chapters are


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2009)

Negative-Ion said:


> where do you guys get Gantz from? I lost track of the series when Manga one stopped posting the chapters online. The last one i've read was Gantz 277, july 2008! alomost a year ago. Someone give me a link of where the new chapters are



Kakashi's Face Revealed, Luffy/Nami, 
http://halfcrazyme.deviantart.com/art/SasuSaku-Disconnected-116954529, 

you can get it from any of those places


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 2, 2009)

Kurono2 will go after the original Kishimoto.

Both Katou and Reika will rage muchly.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 2, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Ok it seems like Kurono2 will get over Tae and will smash Reika soon.
> 
> Just as planned.
> 
> ...


Yeah we all saw it coming


----------



## Rokudaime (May 3, 2009)

Will we get the sex scene?
Will we get the sex scene?
Will we get the sex scene?

*wishing mode ON*


----------



## Vaz (May 3, 2009)

NAM said:


> it would be funny if the new kei fall for another girl not reika. and she goes crazy.


"I WILL GAIN 100 POINTS AND REVIVE KURONO-KUN AGAIN FOR THE SAKE OF MY TRUE LOVE". Never trust a horny teenager with a machine that makes death cheap.

I must say, the author came up with the perfect device for Kurono to live the dream and have it all, and to have us all begging for more. Instant clones for the fucking glorious win :ho


----------



## Lance Vance (May 4, 2009)

What the fuck is Gantz on? Guy walks out into the street nekked like it's nuffin.


----------



## Vaz (May 4, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> What the fuck is Gantz on? Guy walks out into the street nekked like it's nuffin.


It's a _Watchmen_ reference. Believe it.


----------



## seastone (May 4, 2009)

Is it just me or this chapter rather depressing? 

I mean how does it feel that your whole life was robbed from you all because of some selfish bitch's juvenile infatuation? I mean is Reika even mature enough to have such a commitment? She may feel like she wants to take care of him now but what about in 10 years? Also he is bounded forever to Reika whenever he likes it or not meaning he will never have his own freedom. Not to mention he has to hide a lot due to the press being on Reika's ass all the time.

I know these problems will not come up due to catastrophe coming up. Though I cannot help but feel sorry for him.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 4, 2009)

The fact that naked Gantz man is walking around means the end of the world is near 

So those probs are really nothing.


----------



## seastone (May 4, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> The fact that naked Gantz man is walking around means the end of the world is near



You would think that when aliens were made visible and start massacring people would be more alarming sign that the world will end. 



> So those probs are really nothing.



Yes because many people would sacrifice their former life and freedom to boink a hot model.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 4, 2009)

Yes but Gantz leaving his job is more alarming


----------



## seastone (May 4, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Yes but Gantz leaving his job is more alarming



That guy always did his job half ass and recently couldn't even bother to put on the lights. 

I think he just took a break from the tiring job of being stuck in an orb. 

Can't blame the guy.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 4, 2009)

I wonder how he is connected to the ball


----------



## seastone (May 4, 2009)

I can imagine disconnecting is a pain in the ass.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 4, 2009)

Good one


----------



## Rokudaime (May 6, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Link plz.



Link removed


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Thank you, Reika you silly b*#!?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

Well this is confusing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2009)

You now, I was just about to write a sarcastic post about how Reika fucked up since Kurono wouldn´t suddenly change out of the blue for her so and ended up screwing herself over and end up alone but turns out that the second Kurono seems to let the "original" Kurono and Tae live a happy life without him to worry about. 

Until whatever Gantz does next which will obviously involved all Gantz players.

Wasn´t really expecting this but then again it fits with Kurono and his moralist ways and good guy personality. I also enjoyed Reika´s reaction when Kurono appeared again, more realistic then i expected.

But boy, i can hardly wait for the awkward silences when Kurono starts living with Reika.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

I bet Kurono 1 will die in the catastrophe and Kurono 2 will take his place


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Nekked bald psychopath anyone?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

The dude is just taking a walk


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Nekked and seemingly aimless, he couldn't even say bye.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

He's gonna get lucky in some dark street


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> He's gonna get lucky in some dark street



 He is awfully toned for some dead dude shoved in a ball...


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

I don't think he's dead


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2009)

good chapter but life sucks for kei 2 he did the good thing by no interfering in tae and kei 1 life. showing how much he has grown since the start of the manga. i is going to be interesting how the next few chapter will be like. what if gantz call them back and there are 2 kei's in the room. i wonder how everyone will react.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> I don't think he's dead



He acts like it.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

You'll act like that too if you were in a giant ball with cables in every hole and some ppl stuffing fingers in your ear


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> You'll act like that too if you were in a giant ball with cables in every hole and *Nishi* stuffing fingers in your ear



Fixed and definetly.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

They must have had some interesting time together before


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Cyber!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

Hey I'm just asking how he knew he had to put his fingers there


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

Double: Cyber!!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

I don't see any other suggestions


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

How about, Gantz x Sei


----------



## seastone (May 6, 2009)

Well the chapter surprisingly was better then I thought. Reika did seem somewhat to regret her action. 

About how Nishi knew where to the finger in his ear. 

My guess is that when Nishi was part of a gantz team. The team celebrated on surviving with booze and got so wasted they thought it was a good idea to put their fingers in Gantz's ear. 

That is the only way I think anyone would get the idea to stick a finger in gantz.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 6, 2009)

I believe in that theory


----------



## Cochise (May 6, 2009)

That was what I didn't want to happen. I hate Tae, stupid loli messing up my favorite character.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 6, 2009)

Really realistic reaction from Reika. She's a legit character all around. Selfish, but human. She's still a kid, but mature enough after all the shit she's gone through her course of the GantZ game.

This volume raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapes. D%


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2009)

Reika needs to be smexed real hard, as a punishment.

Things will get interesting now. I wonder where that bald dude went.


----------



## Kraker2k (May 6, 2009)

Cochise said:


> That was what I didn't want to happen. I hate Tae, stupid loli messing up my favorite character.



Tae isn't a loli. Same class as Kei 

Besides as of this chapter Tae > Reika. Dumb cow just had to mess things up.


----------



## Hodor (May 7, 2009)

cant wait for Kei and K2 to fight together <3, what I dont like though is the lack of better weapons, we saw them a couple times, but none of our guys ever got them, we barely have any h-guns even, kinda sad.

That aside, I love the direction it's going now, and it's about time they stoped reviving people, not that I dont miss some of them, it just cheapens it all, they die, but they're all like "who cares we'll revive them".. I liked it before when it was "oh shit he died... fuck! *cry*"


----------



## Batman (May 7, 2009)

Still waiting for the 'Reika rapes the fake' chapter.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> Tae isn't a loli. Same class as Kei
> 
> Besides as of this chapter Tae > Reika. Dumb cow just had to mess things up.



No matter what the hell happens, Tae will *never* be above Reika in anything.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 7, 2009)

Tae?

Above Reika?


----------



## Kraker2k (May 7, 2009)

She got on top of K1, something Reika never managed and will never manage. :ho

Even is she fucks K2 it just wont be the same. Reika loses either way.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 7, 2009)

How is this important again?


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

Reika is f'ing beautiful


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 7, 2009)

They are both beautiful 

Actually every female in Gantz is beautiful :ho


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Crazy ass bitch 

The dude doesnt love you  just because its a clone isnt gonna change a thing his heart is for Tae


----------



## Rokudaime (May 7, 2009)

Maybe is it just me but Tae's look gradually improved.

I actually found she attractive in this few chapter...compare to her first appearance.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

She is growing into a fine lady


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2009)

K2 is so gonna kill himself or something

or turn gay and want to hump K1


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> They are both beautiful
> 
> Actually every female in Gantz is beautiful :ho



Tae is dust compared to Reika and Sei.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 7, 2009)

Depends


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2009)

tae is fugly


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Tae = WIn 


Reika is just a psychotic bitch


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2009)

tae is nothing compared to reika.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Normal, caring girl who gives great head >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Psychotic bitch


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 7, 2009)

And she's cute


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Oh damn forgot to mention she's cute

and gives great head


----------



## Kraker2k (May 7, 2009)

NAM said:


> reika is nothing compared to tae.




I agree with this:ho


----------



## seastone (May 7, 2009)

Tae is a better person then Reika( Though to be fair maybe her life as an idol as affect her to be the way she is) . 

Tae is a nice girl who thinks about Kei's needs (in every sense of the word ), makes him feel special unlike everyone else who treats him like crap,always there for him and has trust in him. 

Reika so far seems to be more of selfish person. She does not care if Kurono loves Tae and that he is happy with her. She even contemplates on leaving him dead at one point because he would not return her feelings. 

Also the biggest difference is that Reika loves the Kurono that is Gantz, the "hero" guy. Tae loves the normal Kurono for all his faults and sticks with him. 

Reika has a real ugly side to her (even admits herself). Would that affect how she is when she has relationship? I would say yes, the type of guy is dating her also plays a role. 

Tae may be flat chested and not as attractive as Reika but I think she is better person then Reika.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 7, 2009)

Personality > looks 

That can't be denied


----------



## Red Viking (May 7, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Tae is a better person then Reika( Though to be fair maybe her life as an idol as affect her to be the way she is) .
> 
> Tae is a nice girl who thinks about Kei's needs (in every sense of the word ), makes him feel special unlike everyone else who treats him like crap,always there for him and has trust in him.
> 
> ...



Which is why Reika's more interesting than Tae will ever be.  You're completely right about both women and, to Tae's credit, it takes a special kind of woman to change Kurono from the _asshole_ he was at the beginning to story.  The conflict we see with Reika, however, is what makes her a great character.

We all know where Tae stands and that will probably (and thankfully) never change.  Reika, however... When she said she was going to revive a second copy for herself, we had some doubts, but then again, she was crazy enough to do it.  When she did it, she knew immediately that she fucked up big time instead of reviving Inaba or the Old Man like a good person should have.  Doesn't excuse what she did, though and I'm glad Kurono #2 gave her the tongue-lashing she deserved.

She's written with a degree of sympathy, which is why she comes across more as flawed person than a horrible bitch.  That's why she's so interesting as a character.


----------



## Shinsengumi (May 7, 2009)

Tae & Rekia > Kei Kishimoto.

End discussion. ​


----------



## seastone (May 7, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Which is why Reika's more interesting than Tae will ever be.  You're completely right about both women, but the conflict we see with Reika is what makes her a great character.



She is a great character since there is certain conflict to her. Which is what I liked about Inaba. He is the most normal guy on the team, yet he tried to makes himself bigger but fails. 



> She's written with a degree of sympathy, which is why she comes across as flawed instead of a horrible bitch.  (Well, most of the time) That's why she's so interesting as a character.



She may seem horrible but her reaction when she actually realized what she did to Kurono does show that for all her faults she is not heartless. Rather has issues of letting go of kurono. 

Though it somewhat makes me sad to see Reika cry and all people do is say "there is Reika!".


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2009)

well i see the gantz kei as the real one. there is where he became a better person, if it was not for gatnz he would have never looked have liked tae. the kei in the normal world is always half a sleep, just surviving trying to conform. while kei in gantz seems freer to be who he really is. so tae imo has not seen the real kei the hero in gantz which reika has seen.


----------



## Frostman (May 7, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Tae is a better person then Reika( Though to be fair maybe her life as an idol as affect her to be the way she is) .
> 
> Tae is a nice girl who thinks about Kei's needs (in every sense of the word ), makes him feel special unlike everyone else who treats him like crap,always there for him and has trust in him.
> 
> ...




Hold on, if she is such a selfish person then why revive Tae. She is not a horrible person she is just a bit more human then you think. She is in love with the guy, but she understands the relationship between Kurono and Tae. Thats what drove her to do something stupid. Tae is also guilty of stupidity due to love, like when she when she got out of the taxi.

Tae also loves the "hero" Kurono. They got together after he saved her life. Also, that "hero" could be the true Kurono. He is just a daytime lantern outside the game, but in the game he is a natural survivor. 

If Reika was a bad person, she'd try to steal Tae away from Kurono. She is capable.  Tae even admitted that she wouldn't have the confidence to compete with Reika when the rumors were flying around.

What i find funny is kurono is now in the same situation as kishimotto was. This just another case of what goes around comes around. Kurono is going to be Reika's pet.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 7, 2009)

^ It's true man. Reika's been human as hell and completely up front with everything. As hard as she may try, Tae could never truly understand the kind of person that Kei is. Not her fault, it's just she wasn't given the position.


----------



## seastone (May 7, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Hold on, if she is such a selfish person then why revive Tae. She is not a horrible person she is just a bit more human then you think. She is in love with the guy, but she understands the relationship between Kurono and Tae. Thats what drove her to do something stupid. Tae is also guilty of stupidity due to love, like when she when she got out of the taxi.



She revived Tae because she wanted that kurono could leave Gantz, alos she knew that he would not return his feelings. Even if she told him since she can see he is way too much into Tae. 

Do not misunderstand, Reika deep down is not a bad person. Just very conflicted with her need for Kurono. I ma just saying that is somewhat an ugly side of Reika. She tried getting over him but she couldn't which led to this mess. It may be human but that does not really make it much better. 

That is the thing with Gantz good people do bad things and bad people do good things. It is a Grey world like ours. 

Tae is stupid as well but she only meant well. Reika acting stupid is not in Kurono's best interest that is the difference. 




> Tae also loves the "hero" Kurono. They got together after he saved her life. Also, that "hero" could be *the true Kurono*. He is just a daytime lantern outside the game, but in the game he is a natural survivor.



I was under the impression that when Reika and Tae were together in the cab. Reika said that Tae doesn't know this but Korono has incredible will to fight and Tae is not sure.Meaning that Tae does not know about hero kurono. 

Also wasn't it a bet that made them go on a date?

(I have not read past Gantz chapters in a very long time so I could be wrong about things)

Well in the beginning of the manga he a real douchebag and later on the third mission bordering on a sadist. If left alone he could have been similar Izumi. Only after Katou's positive influence and Kei's attraction to Tae made him a better person. 



> If Reika was a bad person, she'd try to steal Tae away from Kurono.



Reika did try when she visited Kurono in recent chapters. She even offered to sleep with him. 

In fact she twisted his words into believing that if Kurono never met Tae, they would be together without even considering that he was embarrassed and didn't want to hurt her feelings. 



> She is capable.  Tae even admitted that she wouldn't have the confidence to compete with Reika when the rumors were flying around.



Well Tae doesn't have much self confidence because the difference in looks and social status. Can you blame her? 

If Kurono would leave Tae for Reika was not going to happen. Though his old self would have done it instantly. 

Katou and Tae help Kurono become a better person by 

Katou showing Kei to be compassionate and helping towards others. 

Tae to give him a reason to come back. 

Ironically what made Kurono shine as hero in the dinosaur mission was his love for Tae which gave him the will to overcome everything without a suit. 

Which is what Reika found herself attracted to. 



> What i find funny is kurono is now in the same situation as kishimotto was. This just another case of what goes around comes around. Kurono is going to be Reika's pet.



Well I hope he can make the best of the situation.


----------



## Tayimus (May 7, 2009)

Lol, it seems like every few chaps, the Reika vs. Tae Debate begins again. Although, it's new people dabating... Last time I think it was Nash, Kuronox54, Nomeru, and me.  Anyway, I think the best post was this--



Host Samurai said:


> Tae & Reika > Kei Kishimoto.
> 
> End discussion. ​



This is so fucking true!!!  Even if you think Reika is selfish, or that she is just human and therefore interesting.  Even if you think Tae is an unattractive loli, or that she is a nice girl who knows the real Kurono.  Just thank your stars that we don't have to deal with Kishimoto anymore... God I hated that girl...


----------



## seastone (May 8, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Lol, it seems like every few chaps, the Reika vs. Tae Debate begins again. Although, it's new people dabating... Last time I think it was Nash, Kuronox54, Nomeru, and me.  Anyway, I think the best post was this--
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fucking true!!!  Even if you think Reika is selfish, or that she is just human and therefore interesting.  Even if you think Tae is an unattractive loli, or that she is a nice girl who knows the real Kurono.  Just thank your stars that we don't have to deal with Kishimoto anymore... God I hated that girl...



I have to agree. They both are better then her. 

Somehow never really liked that girl.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 8, 2009)

LMAO!

This was the most entertaining chapter yet. I laughed pretty hard. 

I was actually waiting for Kei to kill Kei but it didn't happen. Though i got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Depends









Now which one would you hit? :ho


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

This chapter was a major mindfuck. Oh god.


----------



## Nash (May 8, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Lol, it seems like every few chaps, the Reika vs. Tae Debate begins again. Although, it's new people dabating... Last time I think it was Nash, Kuronox54, Nomeru, and me.  Anyway, I think the best post was this--
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fucking true!!!  Even if you think Reika is selfish, or that she is just human and therefore interesting.  Even if you think Tae is an unattractive loli, or that she is a nice girl who knows the real Kurono.  Just thank your stars that we don't have to deal with Kishimoto anymore... God I hated that girl...



it will nevur enddd 

anyways, reika's a dumb cow. sorry, but yeah. I understand that she's in a situation none of us can relate to (). she was able to bring back the person she loves the most but seriously, that was just dumb and selfish. "I will take responsibility for you forever"....hey guys, your favourite character is now the pet of sum weird psycho bitch.

I hate both of them, tae and reika, but dammit, I am now a KeixTae fan and still a BaldyxK2 supporter :ho


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2009)

No wonder Gantz mistook her for an alien.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 8, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> No wonder Gantz mistook her for an alien.



That cruel, ya know


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No wonder Gantz mistook her for an alien.



You speak the truth.


----------



## E (May 8, 2009)

nothing happened!


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 8, 2009)

^ lol outrage


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2009)

Good ol' Gantz


----------



## mastermind360 (May 8, 2009)

Anyone remember what chapter it is where Tae gives Kurono head?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2009)

Kubik

Middle panel

Okay, is he supposed to make that face?


----------



## Grandia (May 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Normal, caring girl who gives great head >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Psychotic bitch



who also swallows


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Middle panel
> 
> Okay, is he supposed to make that face?



Looks like Kurono 2 is already thinking positions with Reika.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 9, 2009)

See not only is she ugly, she's also a filthy slut, why like her, when theres good ol' caring Reika?


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2009)

I don't know why, but that chapter made me laugh.

I feel bad for him tho.


----------



## Medusa (May 9, 2009)

I have feelin dat kei2 and reika will survive at teh end of kataporsche


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 9, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks like Kurono 2 is already thinking positions with Reika.



He does have the "" face on


----------



## Arakasi (May 10, 2009)

How will the world survive with the utter awesomeness of having two Kurono's? There should be some kind of blackhole of WIN or something.


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2009)

I wonder if the new Kurono gonna have a change of image.

some kind of new hairdo and contact lenses perhaps = p..well with Reika in the entertainment industry can be easy to do.


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

I honestly hope that this second Kurono doesn't stick around.


----------



## Major (May 11, 2009)

Should be say the world stands a chance now...2 Kurono's may do better than 1


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2009)

I think two Kuronos can make all fans happy if people want a peaceful or a mothefucker Kurono they can get them both or if they want KuroRei or KuroTae they can have both two besides insted of the old man it was Kurono that got revived so we never going to pass to another "Kato is the main" ever again if one die there still one contine left in the game.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2009)

Everyone hates Katou


----------



## Medusa (May 11, 2009)

I hate hate kato too cuz why teh hell is he still usin teh Y-gun that is retarded


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2009)

Just give me one reason to like Katou? He reviving Kurono was the only good thing he ever did and yet Reika just made this poitless.


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Just give me one reason to like Katou? He reviving Kurono was the only good thing he ever did and yet Reika just made this poitless.



-he saved Kurono's life by killing the final Buddha statue at the cost of his own

-his influence made Kurono into the team leader he is now 

Are those good enough reasons? 

Also what is so bad about Katou? The guy is compassionate, extremely brave and badass(IMO). 

Are these things things to dislike? Kurono is not exactly that different.


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2009)

Like i said he doesn't need to save Kurono with Reika around 

And NO what made Kurono the man and leader he is now is Tae NOT Katou he inspire him true but Tae transform asshole into a hero.

Gantz is a very shit world a guy like Katou don't work very well here.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 11, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Now which one would you hit? :ho



You guys don't think that Oku has drawn Tae to  be a _little_ cuter recently?
I mean, I don't think she's that bad in the earlier chapters of her initial appearance, but she seems cuter in the later chapters.

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread!
The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread!

She's definitely better looking than Sakurai's girlfriend at least 

btw, Katou is awesome. Stop hatin


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2009)

Ah how i miss Tomb Raiden she was the best  booty call ever! Good times...


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Like i said he doesn't need to save Kurono with Reika around
> 
> And NO what made Kurono the man and leader he is now is Tae NOT Katou he inspire him true but Tae transform asshole into a hero.



Reread chapter 217

Kurono admitted that he tried to model himself after Kato and that Kato saved his life. 

When Kurono was walking up the stair on chapter 102, he was telling himself "I can do this Kato". He clearing was being influenced by his memory of Kato. 

BOTH Tae and Kato helped him become the hero he is. 



> Gantz is a very shit world a guy like Katou don't work very well here.



Which the whole point of his character. Unlike in shonen where such traits are praised, here they are ridiculed by many in the Gantz world and can kill you.



Yoburi said:


> Ah how i miss Tomb Raiden she was the best  booty call ever! Good times...



 Indeed.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> You guys don't think that *Kubo* has drawn Tae to  be a _little_ cuter recently?



Wait, what?


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2009)

Yeah Kubo draws good hotties even the ugly girls are fapable .

wait..   this isn't bleach..sorry


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2009)

Kubo, trolling our fandom in Gantz


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Wait, what?



rofl

Whoops! I meant Oku.


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2009)

I think Kubo would make some insane aliens and we also will get far more boobs but the bad thing is we will never get nude scenes or sex... so GTFO Kubo!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2009)

Holy shit, i couldn't imagine a Seinen written by Kubo.


Probably the main character would turn out to be of the opposite sex or something.


----------



## Frostman (May 11, 2009)

What are the chances that Katou is going to revive his very own Kurono too.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 11, 2009)

Frostman said:


> What are the chances that Katou is going to revive his very own Kurono too.



He already did that, didn't he?


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> You guys don't think that Oku has drawn Tae to  be a _little_ cuter recently?
> I mean, I don't think she's that bad in the earlier chapters of her initial appearance, but she seems cuter in the later chapters.
> 
> Terminator
> ...



That's crazy talk, man.


:ho


----------



## Higawa (May 12, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> You guys don't think that Oku has drawn Tae to  be a _little_ cuter recently?
> I mean, I don't think she's that bad in the earlier chapters of her initial appearance, but she seems cuter in the later chapters.
> 
> STock
> ...



I approve that 

But I miss the sex scenes 

"Its all the way in..........." They were great!


----------



## Major (May 13, 2009)

Frostman said:


> What are the chances that Katou is going to revive his very own Kurono too.


 Please no 

Two Kurono's are already to much ...


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2009)

Thing about Seinens are always filled with sex at the start :ha but mangakas tend to grow up  This one has


----------



## Major (May 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Thing about Seinens are always filled with sex at the start :ha but mangakas tend to grow up  This one has


 I'm glad that part of the manga is over to be honest, now we can get to the serious stuff


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Thing about Seinens are always filled with sex at the start :ha but mangakas tend to grow up  This one has



You?re in for a surprise then.

Kuromo 2 is gonna take what he can get, even if it?s second rate in his opinion.


----------



## Somnus (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys is this some sex chapter ?  


*Spoiler*: __ 












Well from Kurono 2 face I can see he's glad he was cloned


----------



## Rokudaime (May 18, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Hey guys is this some sex chapter ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hahaha..Finally.....Yessssss!!!


----------



## newbieFans (May 18, 2009)

Somnus said:


> Hey guys is this some sex chapter ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



at the first image, is that Kurono no.2 wants to rape re***???


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

That's some expresses he has on


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

it’s a bittersweet moment


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 18, 2009)

So this whole chapter is essentially Kei and Reika fucking?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> So this whole chapter is essentially Kei and Reika fucking?



yes


----------



## Felix (May 18, 2009)

Best chapter ever


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2009)

Soooooo who called that Kurono2 was taking what he can get?

And borking Reika? Possibly out of spite?

Oh yeah.


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

^^yep, i shouldve put money up


----------



## piccun? (May 18, 2009)

:ho


----------



## Higawa (May 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> Best chapter ever



Exactly!
See who has the first good Reika sig!


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2009)

Huh...so it finally happened...


----------



## Medusa (May 18, 2009)

Oh shit Kei2 rapes Reika


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 18, 2009)

Just as planned


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

He's one happy clone


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

dp threesome next


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

I can see Reika going back to Gantz to ask for more clones


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 18, 2009)

Reika= First to clear the game oh say 10 times, yes?

Would so happen if this was a comedy/didn't break the story in half


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

I'm envious of Kurono-2 now he don't need to work and he can fuck a idol when he wants.


----------



## seastone (May 18, 2009)

At least Kurono 2 is taking advantage of his situation.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

What happened to deep Tae love?


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> What happened to deep Tae love?



Kurono-2 still  loved Tae but when he faced reality he knows he cant have a relationship with she or even get in the society.. that was the reason Kishimoto-2 lived with Kurono.


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

clones get a pass from it


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Kurono-2 still  loved Tae but when he faced reality he knows he cant have a relationship with she or even get in the society.. that was the reason Kishimoto-2 lived with Kurono.



Still he seems too happy


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Still he seems too happy



you wouldn't be?


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

maybe reika let him go in the butt


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> you wouldn't be?



I would die


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> I would die



Perhaps the same...after get a bunch of Reika orgasms


----------



## Yoburi (May 18, 2009)

I guess he won't cry for Tae-chan anymore


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

He doesn't have the fluids to cry anymore


----------



## E (May 18, 2009)

he lubed her asshole with his tears for tae


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

ewwwwwww


----------



## Medusa (May 18, 2009)

so pr0n is allowed here?  I am just curious


----------



## Vaz (May 18, 2009)

Kei2 or Reika, who's enjoying it more? 


G.O.A.T. said:


> So this whole chapter is essentially Kei and Reika fucking?


WHAT'S THIS, A COMPLAINT I HEAR

It's a glorious chapter for the ages


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

I say Kei 2 judging by his face


----------



## Ciupy (May 18, 2009)

Oh boy,just wait until Reika and Kurono-2 have to face the real Kurono..that will be a load of fun!


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh boy,just wait until Reika and Kurono-2 have to face the real Kurono..that will be a load of fun!




Yeah that makes me wonder..Kurono-2 perhaps gonna do a change of image I already said with Reika in the entertainment industry can help to do a radical one and now that he don't attend school he can use that time to workout some muscles .


----------



## Somnus (May 18, 2009)

Medusa said:


> so pr0n is allowed here?  I am just curious



Dunno but Reika's pr0n is always permitted and recommended


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

No one has the heart to not permit Reika


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

E said:


> maybe reika let him go in the butt



This 

And it was tight as a friend


----------



## Red Viking (May 18, 2009)

Based on the spoiler pics alone, I am forced to conclude that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Either Kurono2 rapes Rukia and she starts enjoying it at the halfway mark. 




Or


*Spoiler*: __ 



She initially protests having sex with him but realizes that Kurono2 is right when he tells her that this is what she wanted all along, otherwise she wouldn't have cloned him.




It's hard to tell exactly what's going on when you don't know Japanese.


----------



## Vaz (May 18, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Based on the spoiler pics alone, I am forced to conclude that
> 
> Either *Kurono2 rapes* *Rukia* *and she starts enjoying it* at the halfway mark.


I like where this is going 


But now seriously, stop mindfucking us Kubo. What should I laugh about, the fact that you mistook two _very _different chest sizes characters or the fact that sex scenes takes us back to Bleach?


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is kei  happy or has he gone crazy.

 and it was about time he did that reika wanted it and kei did as well he was just holding back.


----------



## Red Viking (May 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> What should I laugh about, the fact that you mistook two _very _different chest sizes characters or the fact that sex scenes takes us back to Bleach?



Oh God dammit. 

Both, apparently.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 18, 2009)

He's just horny


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 18, 2009)

Oh boy. 

A hawt, steamy chapter this week. Nice. 

It's about time Oku shows off Reika.


----------



## Bakatsu (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









:ho


----------



## T4R0K (May 18, 2009)

Wow Mindfuck ! Author's really insane, and I like it !

Kurono² looks fucking creepy !


----------



## Medusa (May 18, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god  :


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 18, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit


----------



## Supa Swag (May 18, 2009)

*reads spoilers


....



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2009)

^

I think Brad Pit said it best regarding this chapter.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 19, 2009)

I can point out 2 *big* reasons


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2009)

^huuu? just from some sex scene? you would stop reading a long time ago.


----------



## Higawa (May 19, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> I can point out 2 *big* reasons



I know them


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 19, 2009)

We'll see em too soon


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2009)

No new spoiler? Fuck please


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

i wonder if kei will become like he was at the start of the manga again. or if he is really serious about reika and not just giving her what she wanted.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 19, 2009)

GWAN KEI CHAN


----------



## Lance Vance (May 19, 2009)

It been 2 week or so where my fuk is my bloody chap


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like kei 2 goes to see kei 1. interesting kei 1 was anger than kei 2. probably because he has a better chick then kei 1


----------



## Lance Vance (May 19, 2009)

That's what I like to see: Porn.


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2009)

Best page ever made by Oku



He got over Tae so fast well sucks to be Kurono1 thats for sure.


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2009)

so Kurono-2 gonna turn into a jerk?

=S I wanted him to be silent and hide his identity .

but well in the beginning of the manga he was like that .


----------



## Vaz (May 19, 2009)

This is a fucked up scenario, this is awesome, this is Reika porn and I loved every page of it.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 19, 2009)

Reika got she wanted in the end. It looks like there aren't any repercussions.


----------



## Yoburi (May 19, 2009)

WoW Things are going very well for everbody that almost look like a random hentai not the real Gantz what happend to all the darkness and ugliness in this manga?


----------



## Atsuro (May 19, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> WoW Things are going very well for everbody that almost look like a random hentai not the real Gantz what happend to all the darkness and ugliness in this manga?



He is building up to it if the end text and talk of the "End Times" is any indication. I am not sure what this "Real Gantz" is that you speak of as I don't recall every panel being filled with death. This is simply the calm before the storm before we get something truly "dark and ugly".


----------



## Somnus (May 19, 2009)

How the fuck did Kurono 1 refused to switch places every now and then with Kurono 2 ? 
Anyhow Reika can kiss both her virginity(yeah right) and plot shield good bye.


----------



## Atsuro (May 19, 2009)

I imagine everyone will die at least mostly everyone anyway. Tae must be spectacular in bed to pass on Rei or she had him neutered.


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2009)

those spoiler weren't saying the truth   Kurono-2 still a cool guy .

now I hope to see some mad tag techs of those two .


----------



## Shinsengumi (May 19, 2009)

Kurono2 is going to die from syphilis.


----------



## Vaz (May 19, 2009)

This is somewhat of a sad moment, since miss fanservice reached the pinnacle of her relevance.

Good bye Reika, you had a good run and I adored every second of it. Next 10 or so chapters and we're back to being dark and gloomy. After _this_, we can't blame K2 if he ever goes angsty mode over her loss.

We really can't.


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

What an incredibly boring chapter.


----------



## Medusa (May 19, 2009)

oku is sly bastard! he wants to make keixtae/keixreika fans happier.. its about money 

edit- brb faptime


----------



## Jin-E (May 19, 2009)

I missed the last 2-3 chapters and when i catched up i was like daaaaaammmmmnnnnnn Reika, getting a live sex doll

Gantz brings out unexpected blessings for the participants, i see


----------



## Supa Swag (May 19, 2009)

lol the meeting between the Kurono's is...not as crazy as I thought it would be.

K1: woah a clone?! Reika did this?!
K2: yep
K1: oh...I'm kinda jealous, lol. Make her happy.
K2: kay.

Reika isn't done yet. We need to see her having sex, and THEN her relevance will be finished.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> This is a fucked up scenario, this is awesome, this is Reika porn and I loved every page of it.



Kurono2: That crazy bitch made a copy of me, i mean you, i mean.......FUCKING BITCH!!

Kurono1: Holy shit man, i´m jealous, you luck dog you, you and me know how fine that piece of ass is, go for it!

Kurono2: Then let me stay with Tae if you´re that interested in her!

Kurono1: Fuck that man, i'm not touching that crazy bitch, she fucking made a clone of me just for my cock. Plus i´m in love with Tae man, you know how it is.

Kurono2: THEN WHY THE FUCK DID YOU SAID YOU WERE JEALOUS?

Kurono1: You know.....you´re dating your soul mate but you´re still jealous when you see a guy scoring a hot chick like that. You know what i mean right? You´d say the same thing if you were me, which you are, haha!

Kurono2: God damn it, i thought i went clean some 20 volumes ago and *stopped* being a dick.


...


Been awhile since we got fucked up slice of life Gantz style, i thought that Kurono was going to rape Reika but he´s too much of a good guy for that (Plus the crazy, horny bitch was practically begging him to rape her which was probably a turn off since he wanted to teach her a "lesson"). I´m betting we´re getting some quality time now that Kurono said "fuck it" and decided to....well, fuck her.

Awesome Gantz is awesome.


----------



## Nick (May 19, 2009)

This chapter should be called "how to please fans/make money"....
Not that Im complaining!!


Heh, anyways, yeah Reikas future is hanging on the balance, she finally got what she wanted. 2 Kuronos on the battlefield would be TOO much awesome so my bet is they both die, saving one another.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2009)

Amazing how she lust for the cock.


----------



## Atsuro (May 19, 2009)

Kurono1: Why bitches be riding my cock?


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2009)

Dudes Reika cant be happy with just that after she  see the two Kuronos doing mad combination's she gonna get horny again  and try to get those two just for her.


----------



## Batman (May 20, 2009)

_getthefuckouttaherewiththisshiitte!!!_


----------



## Biolink (May 20, 2009)

This chapter was frightening to me in a way.

It's almost like cryptic.

The calm, before the storm.


----------



## Frostman (May 20, 2009)

“the thing is... i can't cook” 

did anyone else here these words constantly echoing in their mind after they read it.


----------



## kunaitoe (May 20, 2009)

Holy shit, what the hell just happened!? 


That was the most relaxed, but at the same time absolutely crazy, turn of events in a while. I loved how kurono #1 was all like, "whats the problem dude?" 



At least reika finally got some loving, and will die soon I bet....in fact, has Kurono laid any girl that hasn't died yet? I mean, tomb raider lady ate it big, tae took it in the back but was revived, and now reika got with kei. 

Gruesome death is in the future.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 20, 2009)

my my, isnt it nice? this is like fantasy of every man. excellent chapter, been a while since last sex chapter. mangaka should do this too often, big b..BOOBS


----------



## Higawa (May 20, 2009)

Chapter was good 

Reika is just 

Damn that Kurono Clone


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Read more about basic competitive play here.
> 
> 
> 
> do u like gendou? dam I hate him forevre.. teh worst father ever made



Thanks!

I like him as a character, but would hate him as a person.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 20, 2009)

This chapter give me a chill yet funny feeling at the same time.

I guess it is definitely weird to think when there is another copy of you doing something at somewhere.


----------



## Atsuro (May 20, 2009)

Kurono 1 should be all like "Let's swap places every once in awhile. I want to tap that ass. You can come too because I have always wanted to know how it feels to have sex with myself."


----------



## Shinsengumi (May 20, 2009)

*+*  *= *



​


----------



## Red Viking (May 20, 2009)

I can see why Kurono1 had such a big shit-eating grin on his face: He's technically sleeping with both Tae and Rekia at the same time and doesn't have to feel guilty about it.  This is literally having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## Random Member (May 21, 2009)

Next chapter has Kikuchi in it so hopefully we'll learn more stuff about the black spheres in the factory and maybe if the cops have stopped baldy yet.

Also, Reika's tits are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2009)

Oh man!  Finallly! FINALLY!!!  Been years now I've wanted Kurono to get with Reika.  And as much as I respect Tae, Reika is ten times more awesome than her.  Not to mention Reika has ten times the chest size...  :ho 

Anyway...  Like other people, I also thought this chap had an odd feeling to it.  It was an great chap but almost surreal, too.  I remember when everyone was joking that there should be two Kuronos, one each for Reika and Tae.  Now that it's happened I don't know what to think.  

I mean, as awesome as KuronoXReika is, us finally finding out her full name must be a sign of the apocalypse. Swear to God, all that's left is to find out how old she is.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2009)

I agree, this chapter was a bit odd... The conversation between the two Kuronos especially was a bit... lacking.

But as a Kurono/Reika shipper, I approve of their twisted semi-love-semi-revulsion relationship.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 21, 2009)

Well she's in school so it's not like she's old >.<

Reika's definitely a char I'd hate to see die again along with Muscle Rider n Kurono.

Anyone else get the feeling tho that everyone's gonna die? lol


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2009)

Cyclone248i said:


> Well she's in school so it's not like she's old >.<
> 
> Reika's definitely a char I'd hate to see die again along with Muscle Rider n Kurono.
> 
> Anyone else get the feeling tho that everyone's gonna die? lol



Well, we have precedent for that sort of stuff, what with that mission where they went to the Buddhist temple.

Yeah, I get the feeling pretty much everyone's going to end up dead.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 21, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> WoW Things are going very well for everbody that almost look like a random hentai not the real Gantz what happend to all the darkness and ugliness in this manga?



bullshit. it was always about the ass and titties.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 21, 2009)

^ werd.

"Muscle Rider! Fly through the SKy!!!"

I was always "wtf" at that part. Silly kid. I did hate how none of the kids live until him...although I preferred the panda over him >:{


----------



## Grandia (May 22, 2009)

Elliot Spitzer probably wished he had a clone like this


----------



## Lance Vance (May 22, 2009)

At Reika and her Clingy ways.


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Reika seems like a manipulative bitch.  She keeps apologizing to Kurono in the beginning with all those damn tears but she relentlessly nudges him into sleeping with her.  That's not the attitude of an apologetic person
> In other words, I don't like fake people.



I don't know... It seems less fake to me than that she _knows_ it's wrong, but she damn well likes it. She _knows_ that bringing back another Kurono was a jerk thing to do to him, but since he's here, might as well make the best of it.

Or at least, that's the vibe I get from it.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 22, 2009)

^ Seconded.

She's pretty much letting him do whatever he pleases as retribution.


----------



## Frostman (May 22, 2009)

Also, im pretty sure she is like that because she thinks the world is going to end in a few days.


----------



## Red Viking (May 22, 2009)

^

Thirded.  Besides, Kurono pretty much admitted it was an ideal situation.  I mean, everyone pretty much wins in this scenario.

Let em be happy.  The world's about to end, anyway.


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2009)

don't see why Kurono so pissed. The other Kurono thinks that it was the best thing to ever happen.

And so it was. I mean it's reika.


----------



## Higawa (May 23, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> don't see why Kurono so pissed. The other Kurono thinks that it was the best thing to ever happen.
> 
> And so it was. I mean it's reika.



I did not get why the Kuronos thought different about it!

One was like: Hell yes Reika, Hell yes Fucking, Hell yes Boobs 

Other one was like: awwww no TAE CHAN!


----------



## seastone (May 23, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> don't see why Kurono so pissed. The other Kurono thinks that it was the best thing to ever happen.
> 
> And so it was. I mean it's reika.



Maybe it has to do with that he had no say in the matter? That Kurono copy never asked for any of this. 

Wouldn't you be pissed if someone basically took your life from you and be forced to start a new one by being completely dependent on someone else? Like the beginning of the chapter said "a meaningless life" that is what Kurono's copy life is described. 

Staying home all day and sleeping with a model sounds ideal but only if that is what you really want to do with your life. If you do not want that kind of life, then it is more of a curse then a blessing. 

Kurono's copy got over it but being pissed and upset at first is understandable. 



Higawa said:


> I did not get why the Kuronos thought different about it!
> 
> One was like: Hell yes Reika, Hell yes Fucking, Hell yes Boobs
> 
> Other one was like: awwww no TAE CHAN!



That is human nature. You always want what you cannot get, though Kurono could have had Reika if he wanted but he wanted to keep tae.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 23, 2009)

lol what if Tae dumps K1 or dies?

Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Someone bet on the wrong horse, neh?


----------



## Penance (May 24, 2009)

Cyclone248i said:


> lol what if Tae dumps K1 or dies?
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Someone bet on the wrong horse, neh?



WHAT ARE YOU PLOTTING?!


----------



## Canute87 (May 24, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Maybe it has to do with that he had no say in the matter? That Kurono copy never asked for any of this.
> 
> Wouldn't you be pissed if someone basically took your life from you and be forced to start a new one by being completely dependent on someone else? Like the beginning of the chapter said "a meaningless life" that is what Kurono's copy life is described.
> 
> ...



of course at FIRST it was understandable. But then he realised the joiy of it and it was okay. I really don't see a problem with it. HSit world's gonna end, might as well have some serious fun. and if it doesn't. Hey I'm still screwing an idol. So it's still a good life.


----------



## seastone (May 24, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> of course at FIRST it was understandable. But then he realised the joiy of it and it was okay. I really don't see a problem with it. HSit world's gonna end, might as well have some serious fun. and if it doesn't. Hey I'm still screwing an idol. So it's still a good life.



I agree it a good almost ideal situation if the world is going to end in a few days. I would do the same in his situation. 

However if the world doesn't end, there could be some complications. 

Like if the press might find out that there are two Keis (there are already cell phone pics of them already). How Reika is going to earn the money to sustain them both without her job, if she wants to stay home most of the time. Then if Kei can live this life indefinably without becoming unhappy(having sex and staying home most of the time sounds fun but does he really want to that for decades on end, it it possible that by his mid 20s he is fed up with that way of life)?

However I could be wrong and Kei can live with all that.


----------



## Biolink (May 24, 2009)

If Reika's a millionaire(And she's a pop idol, so it wouldn't surprise me), then her and Kurono #2 can just live off of her bank account


----------



## seastone (May 24, 2009)

Biolink said:


> If Reika's a millionaire(And she's a pop idol, so it wouldn't surprise me), then her and Kurono #2 can just live off of her bank account



Assuming that Reika has that much money, I guess they can live of that for many years.


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2009)

I just saw that mosha made a Reika*Kurono sex pic with some good tittie fuck!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> of course at FIRST it was understandable. *But then he realised the joiy of it and it was okay.* I really don't see a problem with it. HSit world's gonna end, might as well have some serious fun. and if it doesn't. Hey I'm still screwing an idol. So it's still a good life.



What joy?

Kurono said he hated Reika. So much that he even went as far as try to rape her, and when the needy bitch actually welcomed the rape he stopped it out of spite.

He´s still Kurono. He still loves Tae. That´s why he´s not going to try and claim Kurono1´s life as his own. Both he and Tae have been through enough shit and so, if the world is truly reaching it´s end, he´ll let her have her happy moments. But he stills hates the situation he´s in, Kurono is making a gigantic emotional sacrifice here. 

And he´s taking what he can get considering that situation; And the second choise is Reika but he´s certainly not happy. Even the side comments at the end of the chapter says that their relationship is fucked up and false.

*A meaningless life and a meaningless love...closer to eternity than even reality*

You´re reading this chapter in such a simplistic manner i almost envy you.


----------



## Biolink (May 25, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> She lives in a shitty apartment for a pop idol.




You don't have to live an exorbitant lifestyle to be Rich.

She's like the top model in Japan, and she has popular music.

You think she's broke?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2009)

I thought K1 and K2 would of had a deathmatch


----------



## Mishimoto (May 26, 2009)

Reika's boobs keep getting bigger and bigger


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 26, 2009)

I'm afraid Reika will die now 
Sakurai too, since he has a girlfriend.

Oku has something against fucking.


----------



## The Imp (May 26, 2009)

is that the 3rd or 4th time we see kurono getting laid?


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

Kurono exists only to kick ass and get laid
He is like, the Duke Nukem of Gantz


----------



## Shinsengumi (May 26, 2009)

Felix said:


> Kurono exists only to kick ass and get laid
> He is like, the Duke Nukem of Gantz



Kurono ain't got no bubble gum.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Kurono ain't got no bubble gum.



He is out of bubble gum


----------



## Lance Vance (May 27, 2009)

Izumi needs to get revived, post-haste.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, Izumi was a badass swordsman.

Host Samurai could only kill him because of that girl and the thousands of fodder vampires before him lol.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 27, 2009)

Damn straight.


----------



## rolan (May 30, 2009)

LOL @ Kurono-Prime being perfectly fine with all of this, going so far as to even joke about it. Funniest scene in the entire manga. Kurono-clone is right. Kuruno IS a prick.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2009)

The Young Jump Homepage has posted a Poll to see who is the most popular character in Gantz ,to vote just click on one of the characters and then press the golden button at the bottom of the page:

Guardiola Offers Paolo Maldini Role At Barcelona

I gave some love to Kishimoto since i enjoy her as a character but the top 10 has some natural results.


----------



## Bakatsu (May 31, 2009)

I voted Nishi and wow he is at the top


----------



## Yoburi (May 31, 2009)

Oh shit Nishi got number 1 and Kurono is the 3? Oh well i vote for Reika (number 4) and good to see Katou in 7 place.


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2009)

can't believe kei is that low on the list.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2009)

I voted Muscle Rider.  at Nishi being so high.


----------



## Nash (Jun 1, 2009)

ahahaha yess, Nishi and HS occupying the top. japanese have good taste ja


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting poll. Reika being 4th
*voted Katou*,but Nishi and HS being first 2 yessssss

oh and btw I proly missed it,but when they went to hunt the Kappe alien,Gantz said that any person who doesn't reach 15 points dies.Only Izumi and Kei reached it,but nothing happened to the others in fact they forgot to even mention it/angst about it...
It was proly a joke from Gantz,but still..


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Hm, I wonder if Inaba is ranked last. 



iRob said:


> oh and btw I proly missed it,but when they went to hunt the Kappe alien,Gantz said that any person who doesn't reach 15 points dies.Only Izumi and Kei reached it,but nothing happened to the others in fact they forgot to even mention it/angst about it...
> It was proly a joke from Gantz,but still..



No it was just a rule for Kei because of his failure in the last mission.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm I read it again. Well yeah it said "if you don't get at least 15 points.."
I interpreted it as plural..my mistake then.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn, Nishi got is in first place..wonder if its because of the shit he pulled a few chapters ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 2, 2009)

New chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



The truth of Gantz in 3 weeks consecutive release?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 2, 2009)

iRob said:


> New chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Can this day get any better? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kei's got a bad case of bed-hair. 

And the *GANTZ* plot begins to move again!


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah ha...Kurono stopped caring...


----------



## seastone (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow something in Gantz will be explained.

The thing that boggles me most is why Gantz cannot keep spamming the same person over and over during the mission until all the aliens are dead. Also why not keep the strong Gantzers every time they die? Why replace them with noobs?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2009)

Make it too easy and boring?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 3, 2009)

kei-chrono...clever

The mansion on page 13 looks beautiful.


----------



## seastone (Jun 3, 2009)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Make it too easy and boring?



Well that would be explained if Gantz was doing this all for his own amusement but it seems that Gantz has a higher purpose. 

It could be explained when the world goes to an end, there will be no more revivals and this is why Gantz must produce the Gantzers that must fight to live. 

That is why I am curious if this be addressed soon.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh yeah 3 chaps in 3 weeks thats awesome


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2009)

3 weeks of Gantz with color pin ups?

I foresee delicious boobs.

Why am i expecting the death of the reporter guy? Like, at the end of the upcoming Gantz exposition? 

There´s probably gonna be a gigantic cliffhanger related to the Katastrophe.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 3, 2009)

THE PLOT THICKENS.


----------



## seastone (Jun 3, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why am i expceting the death of the reporter guy? Like, at the end of the upcoming Gantz exposition?



I had the same feeling. 

I think it has to do that his whole purpose in the story to reveal more about Gantz without the aid if the protagonist. The moment plenty of information of revealed about Gantz, he is expendable if Oku does not plan on him revealing this info to the Gantzers.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 3, 2009)

I like how Kurono is all shocked  "* WTF what the hell is that, a gantz factory?*"

and then 2 seconds later he's all chil l" oh well, who  cares"


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 3, 2009)

It seem Gantz chapter can rival Bleach's chapter.

The pacing is just...urghhh...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow why am I still reading this


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 4, 2009)

wut, fuck the plot, more sex plx


----------



## Higawa (Jun 4, 2009)

Omg the new chap was great!

there were so much german stuff 

aww I just like that.....


----------



## E (Jun 4, 2009)

ehh, it was an alright chapter

nice to see hints of plot development


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2009)

good chapter we should get more info on gantz in the next few chapters


----------



## Nash (Jun 5, 2009)

I wanna know what's happening to Nishi =/


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, it's definitely not over.

The next mission K2 and Reika will probably die... 
Next chaps on 18th, 25th and 2nd


----------



## Cochise (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be suprised if Reika dies now, that will be a shame as I've wanted Tae to die for a long time now and not be brought back. My greatest fear is that Cherry will get popped. Eh hem...I really don't want him to die.


----------



## E (Jun 5, 2009)

am i the only one that found tae cute?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 5, 2009)

I found Tae adorable, but not so interesting as a character.


----------



## Blood Raven (Jun 7, 2009)

Reika is one of my favourite characters. I've liked her ever since she first appeared. She and Kurono are really great together as a couple, much better than with Tae. But like everyone else, I get the feeling Reika's role in the manga is close to coming to an end. Her purpose for the story feels fulfilled. She's got her Kurono now, even if it only lasts for a short time she is happy about it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 7, 2009)

E said:


> am i the only one that found tae cute?


She's kinda cute


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2009)

E said:


> am i the only one that found tae cute?



No,you're not the only one.:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2009)

Started a few hour ago. Ch 100. Shit is addicting.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I found Tae adorable, but not so interesting as a character.





KuronoX54 said:


> She's kinda cute





iRob said:


> No,you're not the only one.:ho



:ho :ho :ho


----------



## Newton (Jun 9, 2009)

:ho :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Penance (Jun 9, 2009)

Susano said:


> :ho :ho :ho :ho



.......................................


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 9, 2009)

so how long before the drama of tae seeing k2 with reika? =/


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2009)

Kei is badass. Lol. What you gonna do? You gonna do nothin.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 9, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Kei is badass. Lol. What you gonna do? You gonna do nothin.



Where are you up to now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2009)

Ch. 163                .


----------



## Blood Raven (Jun 9, 2009)

Rob` said:


> so how long before the drama of tae seeing k2 with reika? =/



There will be a foursome. Tae the "loli", Reika the woman, and two Kurono.

It's a combination that will result in quadruple amounts of win.



OR, eliminate Tae and let Reika have both Kurono for herself :ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2009)

Ch. 221. 

300 I will get yet.

And is Gantz still a weekly series?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2009)

^
Well for now it will be published for 3 weeks straight, but it isn't a weekly series.It's released every 2 weeks I guess, but I recently gotten in to it too, so others might know it better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 10, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Ch. 221.
> 
> 300 I will get yet.
> 
> And is Gantz still a weekly series?



2 weekly
only weekly for the three current chaps!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2009)

Almost caught up. Ch 285.

Finally chapter 300. I want a new one nao lol.

AND THE PLOT THICKENS.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2009)

^


How many days took it for you to catch up? 2-3? Just like me.lol.
Actually this is a fast-to-read manga.And addicting too.:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2009)

2 days. And yes it is addicting. Fuckin Nuri was sick:ho


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2009)

*looks @ ava*

Oh he was:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2009)

Nishi was a badass too. Now I just need to see a Kuruno/Reika sex scene and this manga will have come full circle.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep we need more Kei/Reika sex scenes before the world ends.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2009)

I demand a foursome like someone else said.


----------



## Grandia (Jun 14, 2009)

i demand Reika with 10 men at once


----------



## Nash (Jun 14, 2009)

i demand a chap. when's it out? :ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2009)

18th I believe.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 14, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> 18th I believe.



Feels like eternity.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2009)

Indeed it does. I cannot wait any longer.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nash said:


> i demand a chap. when's it out? :ho


Great set Nash


----------



## Nash (Jun 14, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Feels like eternity.


seriously. it feels like it's been months since the last chap =I


KuronoX54 said:


> Great set Nash



thank you


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 14, 2009)

Where is a good place to read gantz?

I left off at the begining of the italian mission


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2009)

Wherever you left. Thats only like 10-15 chapters behind.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 14, 2009)

Blood Raven said:


> There will be a foursome. Tae the "loli", Reika the woman, and two Kurono.
> 
> It's a combination that will result in quadruple amounts of win.
> 
> ...


Once Tae finds out about the clone shenennigan, she'll hunt down Reika, choke her with her own tits and claim both Kei for herself. I am sure this will happen.

She's a force to be reckoned with when the issue is Kurono's cock.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2009)

> Once Tae finds out about the clone shenennigan, she'll hunt down Reika, choke her with her own tits and claim both Kei for herself.



I´m pretty sure Reika outplays Tae in the tits department. She´ll have to pull some Kei level acrobatics to pierce those massive defenses.

That´s actually a fight it´d like to watch, it would be a battle of wits the likes we´ve never seen in Gantz.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2009)

Reika has exp though. She wins with little difficulty.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a side note, who does everything think the strongest vampire is? The one that could control lightning or Host Samurai?


----------



## seastone (Jun 15, 2009)

Wasn't the guy who can control lighting not a vampire but an oni? 

Though I would put him above Host Samurai.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 301_ 





			
				Shani Andras said:
			
		

> 3号連続掲載「GANTZ」が巻頭カラー＆特製両面ピンナップ付きで登場!!　ついに“GANTZ”の秘密 を知る老人・マイエルバッハとの接触に成功した雑誌ライター・菊池。マイエルバッハの口から語られる驚愕の 真実とは……!?
> 
> [0301] 館の中の白日
> 
> ...






Waiting on translations. I wonder what it says on the cover pic.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just a side note, who does everything think the strongest vampire is? The one that could control lightning or Host Samurai?



I don't think the Lightning Oni was a vampire, was he? In any case, I don't think Hikawa could beat him on his own if the Lightning Oni transformed.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Waiting on translations. I wonder what it says on the cover pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Lightning Oni was a vampire, was he? In any case, I don't think Hikawa could beat him on his own if the Lightning Oni transformed.



I always wondered about that lightning guy, but I was told he was an alien and no vampire!

If he was an vampire then perhaps host samurai can transform somehow, but I like him the way hes now much better!

I will look for some 301 trans.....


----------



## Nash (Jun 15, 2009)

fffff, that cover looks fucken amazin =OO


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought he was an oni alien.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 15, 2009)

where is a good place to read gantz?


----------



## Nash (Jun 15, 2009)

in front of the computer 



on mangahut.com is where I read


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2009)

I use mangashare.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 15, 2009)

where is da chaptorz ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2009)

It should be here soon. Or else its time to crack some skulls


----------



## Random Member (Jun 15, 2009)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 301_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 





			
				Shani Andras said:
			
		

> Three consecutive chapters, a color cover and a special pin up coming with this chapter of Gantz! finally the writer Kikuchi sucess making a contact with the old man Meierbach, he who knows the misteries of Gantz, what could be the shocking truth coming from Meierbach mouth..!?
> 
> [301] the white day from inside the mansion
> 
> ...






Hoping for a more descriptive one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2009)

almost time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> where is a good place to read gantz?



I prefer reading it on the toilet


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I prefer reading it on the toilet



good point

brb


seems it will be an interesting chaps


----------



## Vaz (Jun 16, 2009)

A morbidly obese german woman holds the secrets to what may be the cause of the Earth's final days.

I can never get bored with Gantz, not even if I try


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

Its just so lawl. Gantz is too good. I want to know where naked Gantz went.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Its just so lawl. Gantz is too good. I want to know where naked Gantz went.



Searching lolis!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

O RLY


----------



## Random Member (Jun 17, 2009)

Chapter 301 is out.

That bitch is ginormous 

Looking forward to some more explanations next week. I wonder why they made it so your head would explode if you say anything to anyone yet the battles are streamed live all over the world to so many people already.


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

Random Member said:


> That bitch is ginormous


indeed

first thought that came to mind when i seen her was "Man the Harpoons"


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

wow, this is sucking worse than eva....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2009)

My reaction to the latest chapter.

There is something more to Gantz besides the human involvement, obviously.

And the German weeaboo will definitely kill the reporter guy.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So it seems the purpose of Gantz is just like the manga Battle Royal. Except, i bet something went wrong, thus the apocalypse




Interesting chapter. To answer the above question, i guess its to keep it a secret from the general public. Its probably only streamed to the high class people all over the world.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2009)

sir, permission to shit bricks sir.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Gantz was created by an obese child.

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2009)

thats one fat bitch. hot damn.

I just want to know what this apocolypse is now.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder how they created those aliens. 

is that bitch supposed to be a loli?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

guaranteed to be something incredibly stupid....gantz where the fuck did you go wrong? it's like all the progressed you made between the budha arc and the vampire arc is simply disappearing one chapter at a time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't know a loli could be so ugh.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 17, 2009)

so what was that at the end?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm guessing the german guy was spying or was going to attempt an assination.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

are they going to explain why there is a naked guy hiding inside of a ball?

or has it already been explained?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope they explain this. There is still alot of stuff in the dark.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Compare and contrast


----------



## Cochise (Jun 17, 2009)

I was confused greatly by that chapter, it's almost like we're in a completely different manga right now.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 17, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I was confused greatly by that chapter, it's almost like we're in a completely different manga right now.



I liked the german parts but sometimes they were transleted bad 


Cant wait for next chap.


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> sir, permission to shit bricks sir.



Granted...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2009)

There should be more to Gantz.So next issue more explanation should come.
The girl looked hardcore.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 17, 2009)

Higawa said:


> I liked the german parts but sometimes they were transleted bad
> 
> 
> Cant wait for next chap.



Fix the crappy translations plz


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuck, I knew it Oprah is behind all this shit.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 17, 2009)

So let me get this straight:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy behind this is both willing and has no qualms revealing the truth to anyone who gets too close because he knows no one will believe them?




That's both hilarious and scary all at the same time.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn this shit is just getting retarded.

I don't know why I was expecting a half decent explanation in the first place.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 18, 2009)

hmm, did u see message about three weeks in a raw releases? so lame, enough, we know already. not impressed by the news.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2009)

I dunno, I feel that the explanation will only get exponentially wackier what will somehow explain all the supernatural things that Gantz can do

Either way, I just can't wait for the next mission


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 18, 2009)

So the black balls exist because a retarded obese German girl told her dad to do it in a secret alien number code?

That's... different.

Mind you this is a manga where dead people are cloned, given revealing black suits and superweapons and sent to kill aliens that spend their time doing things like pretend to be Buddhist statues and mannequins of Japanese pop singers.

So the backstory was always going to be a little out there.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 18, 2009)

What the hell is going on now? That bitch is gigantic.


----------



## Major (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah man, I seriously hope there is more to it than this at this rate it only looks like a bunch of crap ... I'll hang my dog if they tell me that the Katastrophe is just some royal rumble where the gantz teams battle it out to decide a winner.


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2009)

Major said:


> Ah man, I seriously hope there is more to it than this at this rate it only looks like a bunch of crap ... *I'll hang my dog if they tell me that the Katastrophe is just some royal rumble where the gantz teams battle it out to decide a winner*.



MORE LIKELY THAN YOU THINK


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Soooo...when are we seeing the giant *GANTZ* ball?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good Lord.


----------



## E (Jun 18, 2009)

a fat bitch is the final villain


----------



## seastone (Jun 18, 2009)

This is rather interesting. 

If Gantz was used for entertainment so much would make sense. Why Gantz picks dead citizens,why Gantz does not spam Gantzers to kill aliens, and the 100 points system. 

Apparently the numbers the girl says is a cryptic message. So how exacly were the Gantz balls created? Did the girl give out messages on how to create Gantz? 

Anyway this is very surprising. Would it be odd if I said that Oku did a good job in creating a "WTF" chapter?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

He is currently doing a good job making "this is bullshit" chapters.


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 18, 2009)

My reaction to this chapter:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 18, 2009)

^^...........


----------



## Vaz (Jun 18, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Damn this shit is just getting retarded.
> 
> I don't know why I was expecting a half decent explanation in the first place.


I would have found it more believable if the bitch wasn't a fucking morbidly obese german, everyone knows fat people would say anything for food.




/sarcasm, gantz is awesome


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2009)

I want a suprise mission nao.

Kuruno: It's over Tae!!!
*phasing begins
Kuruno: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Cochise (Jun 18, 2009)

I just want to see how two Kurono's would behave together in a mission. I want to see that quite badly, and Katou's reaction as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2009)

Katou: Kei-chan!
Reika: Kurono-kun!
Katou: Kei-chan!
Reika: Kurono-kun!
Katou: Kei-chan!
Reika: Kurono-kun!
Katou: Kei-chan!
Reika: Kurono-kun!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2009)

2009: Year of the Troll.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 19, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> 2009: Year of the Troll.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 19, 2009)

what the "F" ?

shitty revelations man. Fat kid and numbers ? Lost anyone ?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 19, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK THERE BETTE BE A BETTE EXPLANATION OR AM I GONNA HAVE TO CUT A BITCH'S THROAT.2009 i wonder if all the mangakas got together and said let just troll


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a feeling this would be used.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 20, 2009)

This CHIT is hilarious. 

Mind-fucking FTFMW.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

I really miss the retarded looking birdies.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 21, 2009)

So when's the chapter coming out?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 23, 2009)

Dont know but I have Spoilers!
Should be out tomorrow or thursday!

from Mangahelpers
script:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ［0302］並列する真偽
> 
> 真と嘘は常に表裏の関係にある。
> 
> ...






and trans:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> truth and lie always are in an opposite relation to each other.
> 
> (Scene:The meeting of the 2 guys)
> 
> ...


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 23, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> what the "F" ?
> 
> shitty revelations man. Fat kid and numbers ? Lost anyone ?



haha good catch!


----------



## E (Jun 23, 2009)

finally new mission, fuck yea


----------



## Penance (Jun 23, 2009)

The last mission...


----------



## Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds interestin. can't wait for new chap :<


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2009)

> sounds interestin. can't wait for new chap :<



Nor can I  does anyone else hate Tae being with the real Kei? I mean she's just ugly.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 23, 2009)

*As long as their are some naked bitches, I'm all good. *


----------



## seastone (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting I wonder what the giant sphere in Germany does. 

As well this quote interests me 



> Sebastian: "There is no truth..."



I wonder if the retarded girl messaging number explanation was a misleading one to get people off their back or because they are begin threaten to keep it a secret(bombs in the head anyone, also that would explain why he is so vague right now). 

Since it is so far fetched and unbelievable that it makes the perfect cover story because Gantz is far fetched and unbelievable. So anyone who has questions should be satisfied with the story. 



88 Movement said:


> Nor can I  does anyone else hate Tae being with the real Kei? I mean she's just ugly.



Isn't that incredibly superficial?

Just because Tae may not be very beautiful does not mean she doesn't  deserve to Kei's GF.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2009)

What the pimp said


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2009)

> Isn't that incredibly superficial?
> 
> Just because Tae may not be very beautiful does not mean she doesn't deserve to Kei's GF.



Lol of course it does he is the main character he needs a babe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Lol of course it does he is the main character he needs a babe.



Yeah man!

Cause like, that would be EXTREME.

And i only want EXTREME BABES sucking the main character´s sausage because that´s fucking RAD man!


Haaah....12 year olds...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2009)

You can't deny Reika>Tae.


----------



## Somnus (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the raw : 
Here
And the translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 



302 - Berlin's Diplomat

page 1
- Schwarzwald's obscurity surrounds him.-

page 2
_ Guides him through one mistery to another.-

page 3
Kikuchi: What?... It were you... Sebastian?

HA HA HA HA HA

What's up?
What're you doing here?

page 4
Seb: Are you... going back to Japan?

Kik: No... I'm still... my mind's still processing all that stuff...

Seb: Is something about the truth bothering you?

Seb: Exactly... Something...

Seb: Well then, is there something... That sounds (looks) pointless (useless)? Have you eaten something rotten? It's great to create and hold to any theory.

page 5

Seb: Heinz's daughter receives signals which comes directly from the chronicles of Akasha... She's nothing more than some sort of radio... Was this any useful?

Kik: ?!

Who... Are... You...?

Seb: Well, It's more or less like this... like the concept of a simulated reality... like in that movie... Which one was that?... That one with Keanu Reeves... Forgot the title.

page 6
Kik: You speak japanese... pretty well.

Seb:...

Kik: Who are you... Who the hell are you?!!!

Seb: Have you ever... felt God's presence?

Kik: What?

Seb: Is God like a person?... What does he look like?

Kik: ...

page 7

Seb: There... Look at that woman for a moment.

Kik: Huh?

Seb: Fine... three... two... one...

page 8

Seb: No... Wait a second! What have you done?! What did you do?!

Kik: Here I go again... This time it's gonna be a car.

Seb: Whaaa...?!

Kik: Three... two...

page 9

Kik: What in the world are you?

Seb: God... doesn't exit? There is not a merciful god?

Kik: What are you saying...

Seb: terrible things are happening... one after another, ignoring the laws of probability...

page 10

Kik: ?! You...?!

Seb: Is the world only a field for the devil's game? That life and the world are important... it's all lies?

Kikuchi: Stop it! Stop it already!

page 11

Seb: Look... Look... Up there.

Kikuchi: Stop... Stop it... Whoa!

Germans: No! No!

Kikuchi: Stop it!

page 16

Kikuchi: Huh?!

page 17

kik: ha ha ha ha ha

The flames of disaster have ignited. The time of Katastrophe has come.

Next chapter is also consecutive! 29 pages with a shocking color spread!




Katastrophe begins


----------



## E (Jun 24, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah man!
> 
> Cause like, that would be EXTREME.
> 
> ...



             .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 453 Predictions Thread

Ooooooook.......

As expected the whole german guy/fat chick was just the tip of the iceberg but this was a little to hard to swallow. The Weeaboo german is most likely *not* a Gantz player but someone else entirely.

The plane crash was just out of the blue.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 24, 2009)

that was fucking awesome, especially loved the panel where you suddenly see the plane 

oh and because she gets no love i just want to point out that if i could i would honestly choose tae over reika


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2009)

Confusing as hell. I like it


----------



## Frostman (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow what a chapter. It never crossed me to compare Gantz with the matrix, hmmm.

This chapter was ment to confuse people, and it did a good job. Just when you though we had answers, we are thrown back to where we started.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2009)

> Yeah man!
> 
> Cause like, that would be EXTREME.
> 
> ...



Ok calm down... I didn't know you cared so much about Tae sheesh....


----------



## E (Jun 24, 2009)

^so you _are_ 12 eh? :ho


----------



## hazashi (Jun 24, 2009)

88 movement
Heil Hitler movement?

Tae is the only person to love Kurono for what he really is, Reika wouldnt give a shit about kurono if hasnt save her a lot of times.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2009)

E said:


> ^so you _are_ 12 eh? :ho



Think what you want to think.



> 88 movement
> Heil Hitler movement?
> 
> Tae is the only person to love Kurono for what he really is, Reika wouldnt give a shit about kurono if hasnt save her a lot of times.



No I'm not a nazi 

Well I just like Reika better is that a crime?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 24, 2009)

Keanu Reeves is a Gantz player with 50 points if the points goes below he explode.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2009)

^^I thought the same thing.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuck, man. Sebastian is weird as hell.

And at least Tae gets more love than that Fat Bitch. I can't tell if everyone hates her because she's a whale or because the story about her doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 25, 2009)

What the hell? My precious fandom...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

Gantz trolled it.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't Gantz chapters use to be about 25 pages long? What happened?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2009)

You fucking knows


----------



## Kraker2k (Jun 25, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Didn't Gantz chapters use to be about 25 pages long? What happened?



I think they are this long because of all the big plot revelations, thats why its become weekly for the next 2 chapters.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> I think they are this long because of all the big plot revelations, thats why its become weekly for the next 2 chapters.


That makes sence


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 26, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> That makes sence



Unlike the recent Gantz chapters.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 26, 2009)

An alien perhaps?

Fuck, he looked creepy there.


----------



## Penance (Jun 26, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> An alien perhaps?
> 
> Fuck, he looked creepy there.



Yup...shit's really about to hit...


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 26, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> An alien perhaps?
> 
> Fuck, he looked creepy there.



Reminds of that damn creepy serial killer that Sakurai dealt with. That guy gave me the flippin' creeps.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh right, that guy 

I guess if the aliens really are man-made, there's your prototype lol.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 27, 2009)

wow what the fuck is Sebastian? im confused as hell now omg omg omgm Katastrophe as begun!!!!all hell is breaking lose cant wait for next week


----------



## John (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the art in this manga. Sebastian looked fuckin creepy when he started messing with his face I though he was getting ready to pull his skin off.


----------



## Somnus (Jun 28, 2009)

And here's 303 spoilers, Katastrophe Begins !


*Spoiler*: __ 



[0303]Destruction's Daylight.

Starts with a color page, Kurono is watching the sky.

In the two paged opening page, many people is watching the sky that has turned red.

The people everywhere is getting scared due to the somewhat red sky.

The scene changes, in what it looks to be a marine base , dozens of fighter aircrafts are getting deployed.

Then they begin to fly through the sky.

In the middle of the clouds, a flying object that seems to be related to Gantz appears.

Inmediatly after, an american town and the marine base are destroyed.

In Japan, the news report informs "America is gone".

Kurono watches on TV, how a mushrom cloud (nuclear bomb!) rises in the american city,

At the end, we can see Kurono watching in a double page scene the destroyed american city.

In the middle of the page there is a big: THE WORLD IS OVER.

We would take a rest for new developments.

We would come back in the #44, details on the next page!

On the next page...

In a scarlet sky, a giant flying object has arrived, The catastrophe begins, the country with the strongest military power has been destroyed.

The excitement of the people who lost what they protected has begun.

The black spheres mean desperation, or not?.

The last arc of the series that gambles on survival, through the three months of production, an amazing serialization starts!

YJ#44 [Thursday 10/01] The last arc starts!

YJ#34 novel serialization starts!











A Gantz novel will come out, that features Izumi and Nishi Gantz team. The next chapter 304 will only come out in October (Phase 3 begins)


----------



## Saiko (Jun 28, 2009)

Somnus said:


> And here's 303 spoilers, Katastrophe Begins !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy Shit


----------



## Random Member (Jun 28, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Holy Shit



This!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



A novel focusing on Nishi & Izumi is sure to be filled with GAR and Win from cover to end. But next chap/last arc starts...this October...


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

Izumi 

Gotta love him.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW the Spoilers!
and then october nooooo


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 28, 2009)

o0o0o, I want Izumi back.....the slash mofo master.....why he should die??!!!


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

Fuck! October I didn't even see that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 28, 2009)

October 

Gantz novel huh? I kind of doubt we'll get our hands on it anytime soon lol.
Sounds kickass though, Nishi and Izumi quality


----------



## Felix (Jun 28, 2009)

What
Next chapter only in October?


----------



## piccun? (Jun 28, 2009)

Gantz will have 3 weeks of consecutive chapters !

 

oh, and then no new chapter for 3 months 





D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2009)

What                 .


----------



## Frostman (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a bad feeling about getting a full month of gantz in one month. But look at Kurono, he looks so excited.


----------



## Heero (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee break said:


> Gantz will have 3 weeks of consecutive chapters !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


             .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2009)

This is bullshit


----------



## The Imp (Jun 28, 2009)

So many things are going on hiatus only to come back in October.

Anyways, the chapter seems alright. Kurono2 and Reika smiling made me start laughing.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no,after Berserk,Gantz too?

But a novel with Izumi's and Nishi's team.

Spoiler looks good.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 28, 2009)

Somnus said:


> And here's 303 spoilers, Katastrophe Begins !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy Shit!!! 

That spaceship is fucking huge!  And it's supposed to be manmade?  Doubtful. 

Is this really the last arc?  The very last arc or just the last Phase?  If it's the last arc I fear the ending's gonna be seriously rushed.  If it's just the 3rd Phase then I could see us getting a finale that was worth the wait. 


kurono76767 said:


> So many things are going on hiatus only to come back in October.
> 
> Anyways, the chapter seems alright. Kurono2 and Reika smiling made me start laughing.



I think that's actually Kurono1 and Tae smiling at that point.  If only because the girl's eyes and hair look different than the other pics.  Top of that Kurono1 and 2 are wearing different clothes.  So are Reika and Tae for that matter. 

And the chap after this isn't til October!? And what month are we in now, June?  We gotta wait 3 whole months!!!?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Medusa (Jun 28, 2009)

NY got nuked 



end of teh world?

teh red sky?

huge mecha?

rei..uh no kei clones? 

and oh shit did tae smiled ind dat spoiler pic? I tell u tae's true form is lilith 

this manga reminds me too much of evangelion right now 

or I watch too much?

BTW I THINK KEI & REIKA ARE ONLY GUNNA SURVIVE UNTIL END OF TEH WORLD

mark my words


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

I still can't get over this injustice. Too much shit's going down with my manga's.


----------



## RODtheTV (Jun 29, 2009)

So................... is this the last arc


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 29, 2009)

Phase 2 was relatively short. Just those two missions and some revelations.

Hopefully Kuwabara the Alien Face Fucker shows up again in phase 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2009)

> 3 months hiatus



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



> Gantz novel about Nishi and Izumi´s old gantz team



-UCK YEAH.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

The shit going on in this manga right now is most amazingly appealing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2009)

And use spoilers people. God damn it.

Edit: Hah, so there´s gonna be a break since the second part of Gantz ended. So that justifies the hiatus. Cool.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 29, 2009)

a 3 month break.


lmfao @ Hiroya Trollku


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 29, 2009)

Please god let the phase 3 chapters be weekly. I'll even start believing in you!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

first HxH, then D.Gray Man, then Berserk, then Gantz. what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweets

you can thank me in cash


----------



## njt (Jun 30, 2009)

http:
//www.bibleanswerstand.org/God.htm with <3


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 30, 2009)

new chapter

though im sure that its missing a page, people have been talking about a huge spaceship at the end? i dont see it =/

or am i embarasingly blind?

on the bright side holy fuck that got me pumped for phase 3

and i like how nishi didn't know who he wanted to kill but goddammit it someone was going to die


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2009)

^
Well there is a space ship on page 20-21.

wow,good chapter.
Nishi looks sick

Can't wait for final phase.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 30, 2009)

ye i saw that but according to somnus's translation after pages 28-29 there's a page showing the crimson sky with a huge spaceship


----------



## Hikarabita (Jun 30, 2009)

oh noes, 3 months waiting till the story goes on .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, sucks to be you America.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2009)

America better be brought back Time for 100 points to get.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 1, 2009)

<Insert tasteless joke about Japan getting revenge for Hiroshima and Nagasaki here>


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 1, 2009)

interesting chapter. needs more explanation.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 1, 2009)

Almost thought Kei was about to pull a Nishi in the classroom for a moment. 

The wait for the next chapter is going to be hell. Hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## Bakatsu (Jul 1, 2009)

Amazing chapter, Nishi didn't take a suit for the Katastrophe I'm disappoint


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2009)

HOLY FUCK SUCKS TO BE ME!!!!



Man I love gantz


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 1, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> Amazing chapter, Nishi didn't take a suit for the Katastrophe I'm disappoint


Nah Nishi _always_ has the suit under his clothes, it's probably there

This chapter got me all pumped up, what's coming is bound to be amazing


----------



## Bakatsu (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean this kind of suit


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh right, you mean his middle school uniform.

Yeah he looked awesome with that I had forgotten, now I'm also disappoint.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 1, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> America better be brought back Time for 100 points to get.



Maybe the America got now the king of pop Michael Jackson now they can "beat it" so much more


----------



## Nash (Jul 1, 2009)

I love Nishi's new jacket. looks freaken badass


----------



## Frostman (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks alot, now i cant help but imagine Nuri and several other aliens doing the "thriller" dance.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 1, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Thanks alot, now i cant help but imagine Nuri and several other aliens doing the "thriller" dance.



Hey "you are not alone" i also have imagine that what this manga needs is a guy "black or wite" to make the manga more alive, because i can't take more old mans or fat bichs i just want to see some dance and "don't stop 'til you get enough".

Sorry big MJ fan here


----------



## Inugami (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder if this time we are going to know the most powerful Ganzt's member I was disappointed with Oka.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2009)

Oka was badass for like 3 panels.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 1, 2009)

seriously if Oka is going to be the most powerful man on Gantzverse the earth is doomed .

most powerful Gantzer must be a guy with a suit abilities kinda Alex Mercer of the game Prototype that would be badass .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2009)

Sam. L. Jackson makes a suprise appearance.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 1, 2009)

Latest chapter had me somewhat scared, which is toatlly cool. All I could think of was "_Undercover alien!!!_ "


----------



## Nash (Jul 1, 2009)

do you guys think Sebastian is "god"?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL @ Nishi going V-Tech again.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 1, 2009)

Nash said:


> do you guys think Sebastian is "god"?



Maybe not "God", but he's up there on the ladder.  Perhaps an Archangel or something.  His eyes reminded me ridiculously of Rai's (Demon Boss) or Nuri's (100pt Boss).  It's almost scary to think Sebastian could be stronger than Nuri.  No wonder we got not one but two Kuronos for this last Phase...


----------



## Vaz (Jul 1, 2009)

One could always use some more Kuronos.


----------



## seastone (Jul 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> seriously if Oka is going to be the most powerful man on Gantzverse the earth is doomed .



It was text at the end of chapter, it may not be true. 

However he could mean Oka is most experienced gantzer on earth. He had all kinds of technology that most gantzers did not have, even during the statue mission(where there were vast amounts of gantzers) we did not see a mecha or a bike that could fly. 



> most powerful Gantzer must be a guy with a suit abilities kinda Alex Mercer of the game Prototype that would be badass .



Now that you brought that up 

Does anyone think that Gantz might supply the gantzers with new weapons and gear to deal with new aliens?

If the aliens are stronger then Nuri and more in number. Their current gear will not be enough plus it would be kind of boring if they had the same weapons the entire phase.


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> Maybe not "God", but he's up there on the ladder.  Perhaps an Archangel or something.  His eyes reminded me ridiculously of Rai's (Demon Boss) or Nuri's (100pt Boss).  It's almost scary to think Sebastian could be stronger than Nuri.  No wonder we got not one but two Kuronos for this last Phase...


Nah, Nuri is always gonna be stronger.


----------



## Nash (Jul 1, 2009)

Even stronger than Inaba??


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2009)

um ... no?


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2009)

Inaba was the strongest                  .


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2009)

yay, I got it right


----------



## Nash (Jul 1, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> Inaba was the strongest                  .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 1, 2009)

that fucking face gives me the creeps


----------



## Nash (Jul 2, 2009)

that's god for you


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 2, 2009)

Where's Izumi when you need him?


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 2, 2009)

Nash said:


> that's god for you



This is staring to look like Diablo 2 next we get the Prime evils as boss level


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm totally going to sig this.


----------



## Nash (Jul 2, 2009)

I fucken love Sebastian, I dunno why


----------



## Vaz (Jul 3, 2009)

It's because he rocks your perception of "god" and makes planes go boom.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 4, 2009)

Wtf just happened :ho


----------



## zaphood (Jul 7, 2009)

Not really feeling Sebastian, dun know why. 

His face Looks like hes been smoking joints every day since he was born. Nice.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm just waiting for that revelation.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wtf just happened :ho



Sebastion happened

When there's something strange in your neighbourhood,
Who you gonna call?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 8, 2009)

Who do you think is the first gantzer to die in these up coming chapters?


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 9, 2009)

Good lord, I hope it's Nishi.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 9, 2009)

Prepare to face Nash's wrath.

And i honestly don't know. All of them are awesome in their own way...
I'd say Takeshi just for Muscle Rider's reaction


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Where is my Nishi and Izumi backstory!?!??!?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Where is my Nishi and Izumi backstory!?!??!?!



Yes, i also want that novel translated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a thought, who do you think the strongest Gantz agent is?


----------



## Blood Raven (Jul 10, 2009)

No chapter this week?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2009)

Blood Raven said:


> No chapter this week?



No chapter until October when Third/Final Phase begins


----------



## Penance (Jul 13, 2009)

It's on Mangahut, too...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just a thought, who do you think the strongest Gantz agent is?



Individually, i?d say Kaze since the guy is pretty much a powerhouse WITHOUT the suit which makes him the incredible hulk when he has the suit, that?s why he was able to fight one on one against the Osaka Boss, the strongest alien in the series so far. Well, until he got "bored", that is.

Second would be Izumi, he seems the most balanced, well fought gantzer of the group even when he doesn?t carries his suit, that?s why he killed pretty much every vampire alone and had the misfortune of developing feelings for stupid bitches at the worst possible time.

Kei, i would put him at third but since he?s the main character, when his resolve his up and running, he does all kinds of impossible shit that no other guy can pull.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2009)

I bet Rieka dies early.


----------



## Blood Raven (Jul 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No chapter until October when Third/Final Phase begins



FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU------------!


----------



## Hodor (Jul 16, 2009)

what a long wait.

I was thinking, it doesnt seem 100% accurate that that german guy is behind everything.  It seems to me he probably tapped into it somehow, and used it to his benefit, but was not the one who created that technology.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 16, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> what a long wait.
> 
> I was thinking, it doesnt seem 100% accurate that that german guy is behind everything.  It seems to me he probably tapped into it somehow, and used it to his benefit, but was not the one who created that technology.



Pretty sure he probably made that old guy's daughter into a vegetative state and spewed out the rumor that the numbers actually mean something when they do not really.  Most likely a test on how corrupt people on earth are and if there was a God.  God would have stopped it which proves Sebastian that God might not be "pure good" as he is thought to be.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 16, 2009)

Well everybody, it seems we are in for a VERY long wait till the next chapter. In the mean time I give you sth that may keep your Gantz love fresh for a while. Do you remember abridge parodies? You know, parodies of anime series made by fans where they edit and dub episodes in order to create a new story commonly oriented to comedy? Well one night I was bored and saw if there was one based on Gantz and I found one....however I did not expect it to be a really good one; the guy that made this already had some practice by making an abridged of Berserk (also awesome) so he had practice before doing this. Seriously these is one of the best abridges out there. Here it is, hope you lol a lot, I know I did.

[YOUTUBE]CjDIVqwdlUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

Memories....back when nudity was commonplace and welcomed....

*sniff*


----------



## Hodor (Jul 17, 2009)

The gantz abridged series is a little old, but it owned.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2009)

I just remembered something, for the Osaka mission, Katou got 100pts because he killed Nuri, right?

What about the other aliens he killed? Like that one that was attacking the family that he didn't attack straight away or the one that Auzu saw him kill and was putting all those people in it's back? 

Gantz be ripping off Katou-kun hard


----------



## Nash (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the main theory was that you can only reach 100pts per mission and that's why the other aliens didn't count or sumit. I can't remember, that's sooo long ago


----------



## seastone (Jul 19, 2009)

I was wondering the Osaka Boss and Sebastian have anything in common since they both seem to go on about God, what form he takes etc, when being confronted with questions. 

Though speaking of the the Osaka Boss. It was so damn difficult to kill and had many different kinds of abilities. I am curious on how Oku plans to top it with future aliens. Will they be able to destroy entire cities? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Individually, i?d say Kaze since the guy is pretty much a powerhouse WITHOUT the suit which makes him the incredible hulk when he has the suit, that?s why he was able to fight one on one against the Osaka Boss, the strongest alien in the series so far. Well, until he got "bored", that is.
> 
> Second would be Izumi, he seems the most balanced, well fought gantzer of the group even when he doesn?t carries his suit, that?s why he killed pretty much every vampire alone and had the misfortune of developing feelings for stupid bitches at the worst possible time.
> 
> Kei, i would put him at third but since he?s the main character, when his resolve his up and running, he does all kinds of impossible shit that no other guy can pull.



I am surprised that you did not put Host samurai.  If Host samurai used the Gantz technology available(suit,sword, gun and invisibility) along with his natural superhuman skills. He would probably be the most dangerous. 

Without the suit he is still on par with the top tokyo team members.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

I would have liked to see how Host Samurai and Kill Bill did in the Italy mission, especially since those statues could break swords with a touch


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would have liked to see how Host Samurai and Kill Bill did in the Italy mission, especially since those statues could break swords with a touch



They both did shit considering they got zero points, oh and bump.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2009)

There is a Gantz special chapter thing over at MH. I don't know what it is about but its got lots of writing. It might be a preview for the novel. It has a few pictures of new characters too.


----------



## Nash (Jul 26, 2009)

the art doesn't look like oku at all. wtf


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would have liked to see how Host Samurai and Kill Bill did in the Italy mission, especially since those statues could break swords with a touch



I remember Host Samurai holding an H-gun.

And link for that preview, please?

Edit: Whops, found it. Looks like the novel is already out. And the artist is obviously not Oku. Nishi looks like he´s shitting his pants.


----------



## StarFisherX (Aug 9, 2009)

How come there hasn't been any releases lately?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue Kool-Aid said:


> How come there hasn't been any releases lately?



It's a small hiatus until the Final Phase begins


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just finished this series a couple of days ago after watching the anime (wtf??), and it's easily one of my favorite mangas ever. In other words, it ranks up there with One Piece, Dragonball, FMA, HxH, and Deathnote (there might be a few others that I can't think of). I can't believe I wasn't introduced to this epic series sooner. And why the fuck isn't this like one of the most popular mangas of all time???

I like the whole "phases" aspect, but one things worries me. Oku's first phase composed like 237 chapters, whereas the second one composed only 66 chapters. Granted, the second phase was epic, but the phases seem to be getting shorter. I hope this is not a trend. I don't mind hiatuses because I know they're useful for Oku to gather his thoughts/ideas in order to put together a coherent storyline -- that is, as long as it doesn't turn into a Togashi (yes, a Togashi is a thing) where we get hiatuses up the yin yang for indefinite amounts of time 

I know Oku won't do that to us. 

Finally, I just wanted to say that when I read these types of mangas (or any story like this for that matter), I get really interested. Currently, there are still many mysteries that have yet to be unraveled about the Gantz manga, and I'm thinking of formulating an expansive theory with the hope of unraveling some of these said mysteries. I already have some ideas in my head. If anyone has any ideas, please feel free to share them with me.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't compare FMA to Gantz in terms of writing or a lot of things  Then again, i'm a hardcore FMA fanboy, so 
This manga is good if action and nudity is what you're looking for. It's also quite bold when it comes to killing characters off, something a lot of other mangas seriously lack in. I like that a lot, it helps to make the characters more memorable. It has a very creepy vibe with all that higher power and aliens.
The plot isn't all that, it's mostly about the higher power messing with mankind and humanity being rotten to the core to begin with. Thank god crazy Sebastian saved the plot though, otherwise all of those characters would just suffer because of some retard fat girl.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

i hope final phase expands more on plot 


cuz so far we have none


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't compare it to FMA with respect to writing. I compared it to FMA in terms of overall entertainment. I'm unbiased in this aspect because I simply like a manga or I don't, and I didn't read the chapters week by week. I read all 97 FMA chapters at once (now 98), and I read all 303 chapters of Gantz at once. I read every deathnote chapter at once, every dragonball chapter at once, every hxh chapter at once, and every one piece chapter at once (that took me quite a while). I consider these to be my favorites not for any specific plotline or character, but for the overall feeling of entertainment I get when reading. I feel they are all of comparable quality.

And I wouldn't be so quick to attack what you see as the lack of plot in Gantz. To me, the most interesting aspect of the story so far is the fact that we have very little actual knowledge of what's going on. The story is very complicated, and I seriously doubt it's as simple as Sebastian is God, and he's messing with humans who he thinks are evil at their core.

The way Oku seems to be taking the manga, I dare say it's becoming _philosophical_, considering the mention of the Akashic Records and God and the display of strange events that seem to be connected.

Reread chapter 302. The question that interests me more than anything is this: Was it Sebastian who was controlling that woman and made her trip? Was he the one who made the cars crash and the plane fly right into the building? Or were those things already going to happen and he simply knew about it?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 15, 2009)

I see, well, i do agree there. Lots of entertainment 

Nah, i'm not really attacking the plot. I think it's a good theme but a bit overdone and in this case, quite underdeveloped. It mostly just seemed to revolve around action and it had that subtle theme of apathy and selfishness leading to ruin which kind of faded halfway in the first phase anyway. While it did have action and all that, there was really little to no plot and the vampires had no clear reason to mess with the Gantzers. Again, I'm not really complaining, it definitely was entertaining. And the plot definitely seems to be moving now.
As for Sebastian, it's possible he's just a messenger of the Devil/Higher Power or the Devil himself. I definitely liked him that whole chapter. But it makes me wonder just how are they going to fight this kind of power...


----------



## seastone (Aug 15, 2009)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Currently, there are still many mysteries that have yet to be unraveled about the Gantz manga, and I'm thinking of formulating an expansive theory with the hope of unraveling some of these said mysteries. I already have some ideas in my head. If anyone has any ideas, please feel free to share them with me.



Here is some ideas I have. 

A being that can being classified as god or devil is one controls the world and Gantz.

-the Osaka boss when asked by Kato about why they have to kill him. He replied that Kato should consider that this is all a act of god. A hint that god might be behind Gantz. 

-Inaba saying that the world is just a devil's playground. Basically implying that the suffering is pinned down on God/Devil

-Reika asked what good the black ball does to anyone to which Nishi replied what good does this world does ot anyone. Seem like another link to Gantz and the world. 

-Sebastian commenting after talking about God and disasters if this world is not just a devil's playground.

Gantz created the aliens 

-Anyone find it odd that the aliens at the begining were invisible like the Gantzers? 

-Also after they were killed, someone must have removed their invisible corpses. Leaving them there, someone is quite likely to stumble upon them especially the large ones like the dinosaurs and buddha statues. Gantz could have removed them. 

- it would it with the whole devil's playground theme




> Reread chapter 302. The question that interests me more than anything is this: Was it Sebastian who was controlling that woman and made her trip? Was he the one who made the cars crash and the plane fly right into the building? Or were those things already going to happen and he simply knew about it?



I am sure that Sebastian caused the events or someone did and Sebastian knew about it. The chances of all that happening without any interference under a minute is close to impossible. 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> While it did have action and all that, there was really little to no plot and the vampires had no clear reason to mess with the Gantzers.



They called the gantzers vampire hunters and natural enemy. 

The vampires have clear reason to mess with them because they believe the Gantzers will hunt them later.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 16, 2009)

He means the Vampire story isn't developed enough.

It still doesn't explain where they are from, who they are and _why_ they think "gantzers" are vampire hunters.

But interestingly enough it gives another dimenesion to the story. Most of the stuff happens within the Gantz missions, but the vampires exist outside of this.

Why is this. Who are they that they can "involve" themselves? They seem to know enough about the Gantz mechanics that they have formulated contact lenses of correct frequencies in which to see "invisible" gantzers.

That's why I love this manga. It's just more mystery on top of more mystery. And the mystery is so fucking creative.


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope Oku clears up all these mysteries before the manga ends he only has one more Phase


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 17, 2009)

When will the new gantz chapter get released ? Its been more than a month...


----------



## Frostman (Aug 17, 2009)

Phase 3 starts in October 

You'll have to enjoy novel side story until then. But so far ive only seen one get translated and the translater said he isn't promising that he will translate all of them.


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2009)

I havent read the novel side story yet, is it any good?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 18, 2009)

Read this manga, have to say the Osaka arc is just disgusting, I was pretty much done when that level 100 Alien had that guy in his hands and his spine was showing.

Nonetheless, great manga.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 18, 2009)

What's this about a side story, anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2009)

Its a novel focusing on the adventures of Nishi, Izumi and their Gantz team. I haven't read it yet though so I can't say if its worth reading or not.

Almost a month left until Phase 3.


----------



## Brian (Aug 27, 2009)

A Nishi adventure sounds badass 

must find trans...


----------



## Nash (Aug 29, 2009)

I think I read the 1st part of the trans or sumit. Wasn't all that interested in it but I wasn't really paying attention when I read it. shud read it again maybe :ho


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Phase 3 starts in October
> 
> You'll have to enjoy novel side story until then. But so far ive only seen one get translated and the translater said he isn't promising that he will translate all of them.



Phase 3 is gonna be epic.

Link to  side novel?


----------



## Frostman (Aug 29, 2009)

Final DVD Cover?

This is the only one out of 8 translated into english. The RAW should be on the side if you want to see the few pictures that comes with it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2009)

So I just caught up.

Shame about the old man dying. But lawl @ Inaba crying like a bitch, see why Reika prefers Kurono? And speaking of Reika, she fell in love with the wrong guy. Nishi > Kei-chan. She should give her tits to Nishi. 

Nishi is so much epic win.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Nishi > Kei-chan. She should give her tits to Nishi.
> 
> Nishi is so much epic win.



Kurono doesn't go out like a bitch crying for his mommy, Kurono is the superior gantzer and man.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2009)

Crimson skies.

I can't wait for the final phase.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

October 1st is when the next chapter comes out and we can get on with phase 3. And to comment up there, that Hikawa and Kill Bill are the only Tokyo vamps left pretty much there might be more but not any higher leaders. Around the world maybe.

Also Gantz minus has one chapter left and only 08 is translated. All the pictures for chapters 08- 02 can be found here. CB, I Have A Mission For You

And yeah Sebastian is Final destination if it were made into a power.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 15, 2009)

Harbinger Pein said:


> Read this manga, have to say the Osaka arc is just disgusting, I was pretty much done when that level 100 Alien had that guy in his hands and his spine was showing.
> 
> Nonetheless, great manga.





> Nonetheless, great manga.



thats what the fan serves and gore whants you to believe

lol i enjoy it too. for some reason i thought he quit but they are about to get started on phrase 3. something i didnt know lol


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

You don't like the fanservice and gore? Gantz is a manga that activily tries to please it's fans and you think thats a bad thing? lol.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

when 304 will be out?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

october 1st.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

ShaolinAce said:


> You don't like the fanservice and gore? Gantz is a manga that activily tries to please it's fans and you think thats a bad thing? lol.



I never said it was a bad thing it was just sarcasm.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

well,the final arc is starting


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2009)

oh balls i almost forgot about this manga


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 16, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I never said it was a bad thing it was just sarcasm.



Oh doy! I'm sorry.


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

Another month to go without a new chapter


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

what do u think?more chars will die?that's the thing with the gantz it kills in an instant it's chars ,no hesitation


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if all the characters die in the end


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah me neither , but i think if only one will stand in the end...it'll be...guess


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaze, he's too manly to die


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Nishi Joichiro or Kaze(Kei will be tragic hero,100%),about Nishi,this bitch  is to clever to die,he will found a way to survive,this mothafucka


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

I think Nishi is one of those characters destined to die, Kato might survive he has to live for his brother


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Kato's case is 50/50,what about Kishimoto?u think she will come back?


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

nah she's long forgotten, but there is the dupe


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

why u saying that?,and Hikawa will die in kill bill stance btw,remember it 

damn that's why Gantz is so cool


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure the dupe version is catching Kato's interest he might just form a relationship with her. oh yeah him and that chick will die 

ffffff i need mah ch


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

be patient until 1 oct


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2009)

Only 14 more days.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 17, 2009)

Hikawa will never die. He has to live for all the vampire who died.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Hikawa=Vampire Avenger


----------



## Brian (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sure he doesn't care about other vamps


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

no he cares for his vamp biatch


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuck that. He just wanted his finger back.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

does the red sky continued now?

chap 303 was the last one i read... is it continued now?

unnn... and kurono looks massively yummy


----------



## Jugger (Sep 20, 2009)

first of october will be the day when next chapter is out


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2009)

Host Samurai is a bitch.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 21, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Host Samurai is a bitch.



Because he does plenty of bitch like things m i rite.


----------



## handofjustice (Sep 21, 2009)

I am glad this thread has been bumped up, ok guys there was an argument in the OP section where some guy's called Gantz shit another guy stepped in and said it wasnt shit that it was an entertainment manga and was meant as nothing else. While the other dude bitched like a little whore about plot and shit, so guys what do you say to people that want a solid plot in Gantz? Just curious really as to who was right in the argument considering you guys are the experts.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 21, 2009)

Gantz is about busting guns.


----------



## Nash (Sep 21, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> While the other dude bitched like a little whore about plot and shit, so guys what do you say to people that want a solid plot in Gantz? Just curious really as to who was right in the argument considering *you guys are the experts.*



rofl 

gantz does have a plot. lots of people are just too busy fappin over the big tits or the sexy guns () to notice that there's actually a plot. altho, oku can be a bit inconsequent and slow with the plot advancing, so some people will eventually get tired of it and downgrade gantz as a plotless tits and ass manga..which ain't necessarily a bad thing but oh wells ya know yada yada asdjkl


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 21, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> I am glad this thread has been bumped up, ok guys there was an argument in the OP section where some guy's called Gantz shit another guy stepped in and said it wasnt shit that it was an entertainment manga and was meant as nothing else. While the other dude bitched like a little whore about plot and shit, so guys what do you say to people that want a solid plot in Gantz? Just curious really as to who was right in the argument considering you guys are the experts.



LMAO That was me and some noobs from the One piece section, you know how pretentious those idiots are they think they are geniuses and that One piece itself in a 100yrs will be hailed and compared to literature like Dante and Shakespeare. My main point was Gantz was enjoyable for what it offered and they seemed to think it needed more,  but hey if it aint broke and all that. And Gantz certainly sells enough for the mangaka not to switch his selling formula around.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Gantz is about busing nuts.



I agree


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 21, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> So guys what do you say to people that want a solid plot in Gantz?



I think all hopes for a solid plot have evaporated since Phase one ended. I never expected much from the series other than what it advertises: Babes, Guns and Gore. Which it constantly delivers every chapter which is why I'm still reading it. Phase 2 was ass, though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2009)

Gantz has a plot. Albeit a bit random, it has a plot nonetheless. Dude just sounded butthurt to me.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Gantz has a plot. Albeit a bit random, it has a plot nonetheless. Dude just sounded butthurt to me.



butthurt? 

gantz does have a plot even if its a slow developing plot. there still is


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 23, 2009)

Gantz has a very good plot. It's not about missions anymore it's about the world coming to an end. Gantz is a lot more than tits and gore if you actually pay attention. The characters... that have survived, or been braught back have grown.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 23, 2009)

Gantz is one of those manga that you shouldn?t read 1 chapter per week.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 23, 2009)

1 per month?


----------



## Bluth (Sep 23, 2009)

Gantz has some very good character development, the plot is right around average for a mid level seinen manga.  It's nothing that is revolutionary or extremely gripping, but it does provide some interesting twists and turns even if it doesn't always make sense. 

In terms of the Character development aspect, personally I have found Kurono's journey in Phase One to be outstanding, it's actually pretty incredible to read the first chapter and then read the later one and see how much he has changed as a person.


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing I love about this manga are the aliens. They're some of the most bizarre and goriest monsters I have seen in any manga; along with Berserk's monsters.


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the tits, very naturally drawn.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 25, 2009)

any spoilers?
i feel like a crackhead.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 25, 2009)

PREVIEW GANTZ #304:



Desperation will descend, soon, incessantly, without any pause, unbelievably. 

Under the scarlet sky, in the schools, in the cities, "that" will come, "that" will be seen, "that" will be known. That day, mankind will experience unbelievable days like they were common. 

Other contents that will come along the revival of the serialization. 

4 color pages + 25 pages. 

Gantz x 2012 (October First) 
Oku Hiroya x Roland Emmerich / talk about the end of the world. 
Their vision about the end of the world, now that both of them are working in works about the end of the world. 

Gantz X Black Rebel 
Kurono and Kishimoto new high quality and sensational figures are revealed.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 27, 2009)

Gantz #304 Spoilers are out thanks to Gat-X252 (not confirmed):



*Spoiler*: __ 






[0304]Shooting stars
The serialization has returned
From this day, mankind will experience the incredible as it were common.
The strongest military power in the world, has fallen.
(Giant robots are seen to be walking in USA)

The teachers of Kurono's school are watching America's situation from the teachers room.

Teachers: ?was this a job from the terrorists? ?America has been destroyed..?

In the middle time, some students discuss the recent events

Student: That was some kind of publicity for a movie right?

Kurono: Oh shit...it's here..it's fucking finally here.

In the streets people doesn't seem to understand the terrible situation.

People: Terrorists again? I don't think so...must be one of those boring american movies / Well that was amazing wasn't it?

Kurono's teacher is acting like nothing happened.

Teacher: Very well...today we are going to study page 62...

Kurono: Oh man! How can he still do that! America has been destroyed...i can't believe it. What happened? Just as i thought...it isn't over...everybody is going to die very soon! Everybody! What should i do?

Kurono stands up from his chair.

Teacher: Hey Kurono, what's wrong? Wanna go to the bathroom?

Kurono takes his bag and leaves te class.

Classmates: that daylight lantern is going to take a dump / That's Gross / Yeah he is going to take a dump.

Meanwhile, Sakurai is on a train waiting with anxiety to meet Tonkotsu. Kato meanwhile is in a train station.

Kato: Ayumu! I'm coming! That's right! the Shinjuku South entrance!

Reika and Kurono2 are watching the tv in reika's department while the reported on tv says "This was america"

In the streets, Kaze is helping takeshi to wear his gantz suit.

People: Wow what's he doing? That kid is half naked! Hahahaha what is this?

Kato arrives at the Shinjuku south entrance, Nishi for some reason was also there.

Kato: Hey Nishi! What is going on? What is happening?

Nishi: You seem a little nervous. well this world is going to be upside down in a little while.

Kato: I can't believe you can say things like that like nothing...you are sick

Nishi: Seems that all the good people that i thought were going to die are mosly hipocrites.

Suddenly, a person near them screams "What is that! Hey look!"

Kato: Eh!? 

then everybody looks at the sky saying "What's that!?". Gigantic "Gantz battleship" alike figures star to fall from the sky like they were "shooting stars", this can be seen everywhere in Tokyo.

Meanwhile, Kurono arrives at Tae's classroom.

Kurono: Tae Chan!

Students: Who is this guy

Tae: Kei chan?

Kurono gets near her desk.

Teacher: hey what are you doing?

From the windows of the clasroom, the giant falling objects can be seen.

Kurono holds tae and cover her to protect her from the shattered glasses and the pieces of desk flying around.

Many people can be seen dead in the streets, the cars upside down...all because the terrible attack, but somehow Nishi and Kato managed to stay in good conditions, when something in front of Kato's eyes makes him shiver.

Near a building a giant object is impaled in the ground, it stands up in his two legs and starts moving.

People has just meet desperation

The next chapter also would include a color cover/ The total destruction of Tokyo


----------



## Athrum (Sep 28, 2009)

Just have two words to describe this "Freakin AWESOME!"


----------



## Brian (Sep 28, 2009)

dayuuuuuuum


----------



## E (Sep 28, 2009)

FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Nash (Sep 28, 2009)

first thing that got nuked was america nyhahaha  ahem, I mean, wowwww, can't wait for chappy. the 3 months weren't as horrible as i thought. soon sooo soon


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Penance (Sep 28, 2009)

Oho...it's almost time...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 28, 2009)

> Classmates: that daylight lantern is going to take a dump / That's Gross / Yeah he is going to take a dump.



Jesus christ, what are they, 10?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 28, 2009)

OMg was that mecha Godzilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Sep 28, 2009)

Eldrummer said:


> Kurono: Oh shit...it's here..it's fucking finally here.


FUCK YEAH


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been waiting patiently for too long. Gantz is almost here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

They're smaller than normal. Did the Gantz suit make them look that small?

Also she seems to have a double-chin


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2009)

They don't look their normal size.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 30, 2009)

New pic:


----------



## Penance (Sep 30, 2009)

WHOOAAAAA!


----------



## mastermind360 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh man, I can't wait for the new chapter!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2009)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 1, 2009)

The RAW for chapter 304 is out at MH.


----------



## GrimeWire (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, reading this has got me hyped.


----------



## Brian (Oct 2, 2009)

omfg the new was awesome, definitely worth the wait. Those battleships and giant mechs looks pretty badass.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 2, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2009)

what were those last few pages about. something about 2012... a movie?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 2, 2009)

over 60% of Physicians

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap, Oku just kicked Gantz into high gear with Earth's invasion, the 2 ginat mechs rising from the buildings left me speechless.



gixa786 said:


> what were those last few pages about. something about 2012... a movie?



Something about Oku and the guy behind 2012 discussing World ending stories.


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2009)

epic. chapter. is. epic.


----------



## Slumdog (Oct 3, 2009)

I came. Oh Dear Sweet Jesus. I came.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2009)

epic chapter


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 4, 2009)

im so happy to see gantz again. it feels like i just meet up with a friend who i didnt see for a real long time


----------



## ragnara (Oct 4, 2009)

The new chapter was far too short.


----------



## Blood Raven (Oct 5, 2009)

I like where this is going  How are our heroes supposed to fight an army of mechas as tall as skyscrapers?

I wonder if the first two pages, the colored one were actually part of the chapter. I mean, nukes are  being dropped, american planes are fighting space invaders, mechas are walking around destroying everything.... and people are still calmly watching? Nishi's comment about the crowds in japan being empty shell and cattles does has a point, but people in real life would not react like that


----------



## ShaolinAce (Oct 7, 2009)

I think our gantzers are seriously fucked. How do they expect to take down those behemoths?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

With Reika's


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2009)

someone shoud change the thread title to phaze 3 is go.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2009)

It's called the Final Phase.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

or maybe a new thread should be made?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah, just change the title.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 7, 2009)

ShaolinAce said:


> I think our gantzers are seriously fucked. How do they expect to take down those behemoths?



Kurono becomes a god and wipes out the invaders.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the robot Oka was using can be useful for this occasion .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 7, 2009)

ShaolinAce said:


> I think our gantzers are seriously fucked. How do they expect to take down those behemoths?



I sense a deus ex machina


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well the robot Oka was using can be useful for this occasion .



Assuming they even have any, you do remember that even in the Italy mission, they were demolished? I'd wager these giant robots are stronger than those statues


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2009)

Blood Raven said:


> I like where this is going  How are our heroes supposed to fight an army of mechas as tall as skyscrapers?
> 
> I wonder if the first two pages, the colored one were actually part of the chapter. I mean, nukes are  being dropped, american planes are fighting space invaders, mechas are walking around destroying everything.... and people are still calmly watching? Nishi's comment about the crowds in japan being empty shell and cattles does has a point, but people in real life would not react like that



They're not. Alot of them are probably going to die.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 8, 2009)

Gantz Sci-Fi Manga Made Into 2 Live-Action Films in 2011




The NTV News 25 program and Sports Hochi newspaper report on Thursday that Hiroya Oku's Gantz science-fiction action manga will be adapted into two live-action films starring Kazunari Ninomiya (Tekkonkinkreet, Letters from Iwo Jima) of the Arashi musical group and award-winning actor Ken'ichi Matsuyama (Death Note, Detroit Metal City, NANA, The Legend of Kamui). Shinsuke Sato (The Princess Blade, Suna-dokei, Oblivion Island: Haruka and the Magic Mirror) is directing. 

The story follows a young Tokyo college student who is reanimated after a deadly subway accident. Kei Kurono (Ninomiya) and his friend Masaru Kato (Matsuyama) go on violent, seemingly endless missions at the behest of an unseen host. 

This is the first time that these two well-known actors have worked together. Filming begins next month and is slated to end next April. The two leads have been undergoing training and practicing action sequences. The films will open in the winter and spring of 2011. 

Oku just returned from a three-month hiatus to launch the "Final Phase" of his Gantz manga in this year's 44th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Young Jump magazine on Thursday. Gantz has been running in the magazine since July of 2000, and the 26 current volumes have sold over 10 million copies. 

Dark Horse Comics announced at Anime Expo 2007 that it licensed the manga for North America, and it will publish the eighth volume next month. ADV Films released Gonzo's television anime adaptation of the manga. 

Update: More background information added. The project will be split into two films. 

Update 2: According to the Mainchi Shimbun paper, Yūsuke Watanabe (20th Century Boys trilogy, Robo Rock, Bloody Monday, Kami no Shizuku, Yasuko to Kenji) is writing the screenplays. Takahiro Sato (Death Note, 20th Century Boys) is producing the project, and Digital Frontier (Summer Wars, Appleseed, Evangelion: 1.0 You Are [Not] Alone) is in charge of the CG work. 

Update 3: Young Jump has launched a site for the movies:


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmm, potential win, or potential fail. The CGI could suck (Japan live-action can't exactly afford the best special effects) and they'll probably have to make their own ending (we all know how that turned out in the anime ), but on the other hand, reducing it to two movies could give it some good pacing, the people involved sound great (yet to see them, but I've heard the 20th Century Boys films were pretty good), and if they focus more on the post-anime characters (keeping Kurono, Kato, and Nishi, of course), it could be kickass.


----------



## Brian (Oct 12, 2009)

As long as its not American, of course it most likely wont be as gory as the manga, but that's expected, still it might be good.


----------



## azn_romeo_4u (Oct 17, 2009)

Where do you guys read your manga?  

305 is out today.  Looks like robots are pwning everything as expected.


----------



## Brian (Oct 17, 2009)

I read mines here 

Nothing but pure chaos


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 18, 2009)

oh shi- 

gonna read 305


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2009)

305 was alright. I need gantzer action


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 18, 2009)

rofl, the robots look like those aliens from avp 

not much happened in this chapter, except for more destruction.


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah the fighting needs to start already, but I love seeing those mechs, they were nicely drawn.


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2009)

baby laughing at shoop da whoop warmed up my heart


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2009)

Nishi is so going to kick ass.

Maybe he will ride one of that Mech's yelling "Die Motherfuckers !"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing rly happened, lol.

But next chapter we might get some Nishi action.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 18, 2009)

E said:


> baby laughing at shoop da whoop warmed up my heart


because the appocalypse is a-okay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2009)

I lol'ed at the Otaku there.

NOW YOU'LL FEEL LIKE I FEEL ON THE INSIDE EVERY DAY.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 26, 2009)

E said:


> baby laughing at shoop da whoop warmed up my heart



  funnyiest disturbing comment lol


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

this next chapter should be interesting. it will be cool to see  both keis fight the aliens. is th new chapter this week or next?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2009)

damn last chapters were just too bad.. Gian robots walking around... lol.


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 27, 2009)

Gantz... what happened?


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2009)

GOD DAMN
So awesome


----------



## Blood Raven (Oct 27, 2009)

I figured this chapter would be about the giant robots walking around and destroying everything. I suppose the next chapter will again focus more on the characters.

Looking forward to see how our heroes are supposed to fight an army of alien mechas as tall as skycrapers!  I wonder if there is a connection between the aliens and Gantz. I guess it will all be revealed sooner or later.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2009)

So... No spoilers yet? The chapter is supposed to be out on october 29th.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2009)

I expected some Nishi or other character action.

Wow those buzz saw guns sure made a killing spree.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2009)

someone better change the title to "Phase 3 is on motherfuckers!" or imma be mad


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

It's sooo slowly paced


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2009)

I need a scan fast


----------



## Blood Raven (Oct 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's sooo slowly paced



Gantz has always been slow paced. Anyway, shiiiiiiiiiit! Mankind in Gantz are so doomed. It feels like the manga is about to end, really.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 27, 2009)

Blood Raven said:


> Gantz has always been slow paced. Anyway, shiiiiiiiiiit! Mankind in Gantz are so doomed. It feels like the manga is about to end, really.



because it is ,


but in all seriousness,someone needs to change the title "GANtz Phase 3 the royal screwing of humanity.


----------



## Brian (Oct 27, 2009)

or taking a shit on humanity


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 28, 2009)

"Gantz Phase 3, how to troll in a seinin".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2009)

Blood Raven said:


> Gantz has always been slow paced. Anyway, shiiiiiiiiiit! Mankind in Gantz are so doomed. It feels like the manga is about to end, really.



But has there been any issue where the entire chapter has been nothing but the same thing happening over different angles?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 28, 2009)

lol...Tokyo...

Anyone see the trailer for that new series on ABC - V.

That's what this chapter read like...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuck, I love Gantz.

Still one of my favorite manga.


----------



## MisterQ (Oct 28, 2009)

Gantz: Phase 3

"Now, we are fucked!"


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2009)

i had enough of these mecha destroying building pages, i get it. time for some gantz counter-attack. nishi looked so excited.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2009)

instead of grabbing dead people at random they shoulda been handing out these mecha suits, gravity guns and crazy ass motorcycles to every military in the world in order to prepare for this mess.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

the aliens are massacring the people. some deserved for being stupid 

Chapter 189


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

omg latest happenings is simply amazing.

Climax of the manga coming..


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, didnt expect that. still no fight, getting bored over here.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2009)

just wait for some nishi ownage, you know its gonna come.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

I WANNA SEE SOME FIGHT

This chapter was full of awesome pictures, but no story whatsoever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2009)

You know something is wrong when Bleach is faster paced than you this week

Looking good though. Those original robot things looked impossible to combat for the Gantz as they are, the giant armoured men look for combatable


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

bleach is faster paced this week than gantz, and to think gantz updates slowly, sighh...

im guessing the robots has a command room to destroy, i want to see more of the guy with psychic abilities HAHAHA


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> just wait for some nishi ownage, you know its gonna come.


 
definitely, that's what makes us patient. moments like that what makes the story worthwhile.


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 30, 2009)

We need some Advanced Gantz suit motherfuckers up in here.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> wow, didnt expect that. still no fight, getting bored over here.


wat

I don't understand how you can get bored with Gantz.

Did you not read the latest chapter o_O?

Some massive event has just happened and...it's boring...??

You guys are too used to shounen with random forced battles every chapter etc..


----------



## Jugger (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah its the gantz art with lot of destruction that people are not used to.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

Gantz art.

Destruction.

Boring?

Does not compute.


----------



## Vaz (Oct 30, 2009)

That final spread. Holy shit, what's _that_? And why do mechas keep spawing from thin air?

NOT EVEN 2 KEI KURONOS CAN SAVE MANKIND NOW


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

the author is trying to establish the power of the weapons the invaders have. he wants to show the destruction and the massacre of people before he has kei and the other try and fight.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

i do hope they have a good chance of fighting it though, and hope no one dies, hahaha


or they become saiyans to kick robot butts -kidding obviously-


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, those smaller disk-shooting robots look like they could be killed with the H-gun, so Nishi is probably gonna go nuts anytime now.

But the huge flying object...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot for the love of god see how, see the gantz team or earth in general winning with out it been in the form of a desu ex machina


----------



## Frostman (Oct 31, 2009)

Dang, i almost thought the guys with the disk guns where good guys.

Or, then again maybe they are and thats just the way they recruit people.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude, it was so fucking obvious that that surrendering family was going to be completely fucked up the moment the guy stepped forward.

Those Gantz soldiers look at each other like they were "These idiots actually think they have a say in this".

God damn killfest, it's what it is, especially with BATTLESHIP OPERATIONAL.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2009)

Vaz said:


> That final spread. Holy shit, what's _that_? And why do mechas keep spawing from thin air?
> 
> NOT EVEN 2 KEI KURONOS CAN SAVE MANKIND NOW


No, but there is Nishi.

2 Kei Kuronos and a Nishi = World Saved


----------



## hazashi (Nov 1, 2009)

migukuni said:


> bleach is faster paced this week than gantz, and to think gantz updates slowly, sighh...



comparing gantz to bleach


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2009)

Where the hell is my Scan?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

man, we need the Gantz dream team back together from the old days...


watch this new Kei not have any combat memories


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 1, 2009)

hazashi said:


> comparing gantz to bleach



their troll levels are over 9000, thus they are comparable.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Gantz does not troll. It tells it like it is :ho

And guys, the other teams around the world are bound to be active too so it's not just them.

Can't wait to see more Kuwabara


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

they need to revive that cat with the swords...Kurono's rival that got killed on the train.

Him, Kei, Nishi and Panda will solo these fucking aliens.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

They need the psychic duo.

They were badass together.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> they need to revive that cat with the swords...Kurono's rival that got killed on the train.
> 
> Him, Kei, Nishi and Panda will solo these fucking aliens.


Katou? He is alive.

We just saw him in the latest chapter finally reunited with his little brother.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Katou? He is alive.
> 
> We just saw him in the latest chapter finally reunited with his little brother.


*RS*

this guy made alien scum into mince meat with that sword...needs be revived nao!!!


----------



## Brian (Nov 1, 2009)

All Kaze needs to do is karate chop those mechs and its over.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> they need to revive that cat with the swords...Kurono's rival that got killed on the train.
> 
> Him, Kei, Nishi and Panda will solo these fucking aliens.





Sasori said:


> Katou? He is alive.
> 
> We just saw him in the latest chapter finally reunited with his little brother.




I find it truly depressing that no one remembers one of the most badass, psychotic characters in the whole manga...

His name was Izumi.  R.I.P...


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> way back on chapter 55
> 
> this guy made alien scum into mince meat with that sword...needs be revived nao!!!


Izumi is fucking sex.

The Aliens would go all gay and would want to be analized by his Gantz Sword.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Izumi! *that* was his name...damn, I was crushed when he got whacked. I can't believe no one thought to revive one of the greatest Gantz soldiers ever


----------



## Higawa (Nov 2, 2009)

Because Reika just wants to have her cock everyday


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2009)

i dont see how gantz people gonna win against soooooo many robots, looks impossible nless mangaka turns the table ofr the sides.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually predict the Gantzer go to another place and fight the mastermind of the robots


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

They will board the mothership and find the master control, besides judging from how many Gantz balls we saw in that factory there are possibly thousands of Gantz soldiers around the world, maybe a hundred or so elite ones.


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 2, 2009)

We need some fucking Izumi and Host Samurai.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Risky said:


> We need some fucking Izumi and Host Samurai.


Scientists haven't discovered the method by which to contain so much epic win on the same page.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone notice creepy eyes in teh background on last page? JUSES CHRIST ITS FUCKING HUGE CREEPY ALIEN


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to see it as well!


----------



## Medusa (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG AZN ALIENS


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 11, 2009)

So, like, when is the new chapter coming out?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2009)

i am surprised there's still no scan. other lang scans have been out for a while, why is english scan taking this long, i wonder. last page was very interesting, i like the idea.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 11, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i am surprised there's still no scan. other lang scans have been out for a while, why is english scan taking this long, i wonder. last page was very interesting, i like the idea.



Well could you help me out cause I'm a bit lost.The attackers are aliens who look to be migrating to earth.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

the raws looks cool and kei is still the man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

scan is out..........


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

cool chapter kei is a bad ass. but looking at the aliens in the big suits maybe they are also stuck in the gantz game or something.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 11, 2009)

The color spread...is it me or did the author use real people for it?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2009)

this aliens are such huge creatures. so gross, 4 eyes, 4 nostrils. but excellent design, i like the creativity.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2009)

That Alien has girly eyes


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2009)

well chapters are interesting, kei continue to redefine badass what's new. also anyone notice how massive the color spread was, i guess he stood up to his promise of showing everybody up but damn i need a beastly screen to see it one look. 

so i guess gantz went from the matrix, to independence day with so much other scifi and nudity jammed in for the hell of it. (kind of like dark men in black, no aliens aloud). 

I so want esp dude to epically destroy giant walking city thing. 

also i like how the stupid aliens come from outer space thing is not in the plot, most likely they theorize that aliens could and would get to earth by skipping traveling through space laterly and travel through space/time itself.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2009)

Good chapter,hope next chapter we get some Nishi action.
With that pic of the aliens and their kids it seems they want to migrate to Earth.
But I wonder what's the "cold-hearted incomprehensible truth"? Aliens are in the Gantz game too?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 12, 2009)

am I the only one who surprised that Gravity-Gun actually work in this time? Because If I recall correctly, the gun never work well just with one shot...against recent aliens.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 12, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> am I the only one who surprised that Gravity-Gun actually work in this time? Because If I recall correctly, the gun never work well just with one shot...against recent aliens.



Well yeah i am more suprised that it was gravity gun tought it was some sort of bazooka. Aliens look really cool i hope Host samurai or Nishi fights in next chapter


----------



## seastone (Nov 12, 2009)

Wait did I see some dinos on page 12 in this chapter? 

Also am I the only one who thinks Oku is doing a damn good job on showing how hopeless things look for mankind? 

So its looks like aliens citizens are there. That seems like migration to me. Anyway would it be an interesting twist if all the beings on earth from the start were aliens that invaded the previous inhabitants and took over. Keep in mind the aliens like the yokai, dinos etc seem to be of earth origin. That the Gantz Katastrophe happens repeating and Gantzers cannot do anything to stop it, it would explain Gantz's apathetic attitude towards missions.  

Anyway does anyone think the X-gun or X-rifle will be of any use? Everything is just too big for them to be effective.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2009)

These Aliens on the field have to be Gantz players, all of the equipment and weaponry they're using are extremely similar to the stuff the human Gantzers use. 

This is all some extremely sick Battle Royal game involving entire planets by the german otaku. And from the looks of it, it looks like these aliens are bringing their entire population in that gigantic mothership, they probably want Earth for themselves or they're being coerced by Gantz to actually destroy it.

And Kei, of course, just redefined the meaning of fucking *manliness*.

This chapter delivered.



> Anyway does anyone think the X-gun or X-rifle will be of any use? Everything is just too big for them to be effective.



Some sharpshooting and headshots should do the trick, aim for vital points, destroy the armor and then shoot to kill.


----------



## seastone (Nov 12, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some sharpshooting and headshots should do the trick, aim for vital points, destroy the armor and then shoot to kill.



I suppose so but these guys are so huge have such thick armor on that it would be quite hard to do so. 

Though I guess it would work in theory.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, we've just seen that the armors are far from indestructible. Even if the X weapons don't work, which they probably do, we know that the H-gun are effective and then there's still the gantz sword.


----------



## seastone (Nov 12, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, we've just seen that the armors are far from indestructible. Even if the X weapons don't work, which they probably do, we know that the H-gun are effective and then there's still the gantz sword.



Well it is far from indestructible, that is true. 

Also I think with the sword you would be better against the foot soldiers then the guns as well.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 12, 2009)

That's right bitches, you better start respecting "Daytime Lantern".


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 13, 2009)

This panel. My eyes are not worthy


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally one of the Gantz hunters did something.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 13, 2009)

Honestly, it shouldn't even have taken this long!  For one thing I would've been wearing my suit at all times.

I bet Reika and Kurono2 are already fighting...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> This panel. My eyes are not worthy



that scene was awesome. kei is beyond badass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 14, 2009)

Superb

I expect Nishi has taken down a few of them aswell already


----------



## Blood Raven (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't expect the H-gun to works so well on the big alien soldiers. Some strong aliens have been shown to be capable of partially resisting it with pure strength. So we know the H-guns works on the soldiers. Dealing with the giant robots will be harder, and the flying fighter ships and cruisers. And what about that GIGANTIC... walking alien city?

 Good to see though the humans getting at least a LITTLE payback after all the thousands who have died so far. But there needs to be more payback coming. Once every human on the planets get an upgraded gantz suit, weaponry and vehicles, custom designed to repel alien invaders, the aliens will realize they picked the wrong planet!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy fucking jesus balls!!!!!!
WOW. kurono is officially badass.(or did the gun got an upgrade,I swore it wasn't so powerful).The gantzers really have a shitload on their hands,honestly I dont know how the Author is gonna get them out of this(unless that's the whole point they wont), Or he can come up with a crazy (DEM) or another Alien race comes to the rescue.(maybe they were the ones who were the once who were relaying, through the fat chick how to build gantz.

BTw the opening panels were sooooo fucking badass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> am I the only one who surprised that Gravity-Gun actually work in this time? Because If I recall correctly, the gun never work well just with one shot...against recent aliens.



They didn't work on the 70+ pointers in the Osaka mission but that's because they could fight the sheer pressure with their brute strength


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Kurono just hit GAR in this chapter.  

Anyhow, he didn't use real humans for the color spread.  The manga-ka actually models a lot of his scenes with a 3-d tool, and then draws over them.  Among other things, this explains why the Gantz suits are skin-suits with weird things on em.  They're easier to draw.


----------



## E (Nov 15, 2009)

oh shit, it's the ugly blue furries from that avatar movie


----------



## Brian (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't even know what to make of the last panel >_<


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Nov 15, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> This panel. My eyes are not worthy



Mines are not either

Kei looked so fucking badass I couldn't stop smiling for a while.  Now Kishi has to appear next chapter to show us some of his POWAH!!


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 15, 2009)

Well..maybe it is a stupid question but since when and how Kurono and his gang got the Gravity Gun for themselves? By taking from the dead gantzer?

If that so, what is the point for someone to buy Gravity Gun when you can just steal it from other dead gantzer?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Nov 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Well..maybe it is a stupid question but since when and how Kurono and his gang got the Gravity Gun for themselves? By taking from the dead gantzer?
> 
> If that so, what is the point for someone to buy Gravity Gun when you can just steal it from other dead gantzer?


Yeah, they took it from the many death gantzers from the last mission. And why would anybody invest point on them, well before the Osaka mission there were no other teams to take the guns from so they had no choice.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 16, 2009)

Kei was already badass, he's been badass for the last 150 or so chapters, I expect him to be the one that starts fighting back.


----------



## E (Nov 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Well..maybe it is a stupid question but since when and how Kurono and his gang got the Gravity Gun for themselves? By taking from the dead gantzer?
> 
> If that so, what is the point for someone to buy Gravity Gun when you can just steal it from other dead gantzer?


good luck trying to survive the same mission as the dead gantzer that was good enough to afford that weapon in the first place 


Lestat Uchiha said:


> Yeah, they took it from the many death gantzers from the last mission. And why would anybody invest point on them, well before the Osaka mission there were no other teams to take the guns from so they had no choice.



and this


----------



## Saiko (Nov 16, 2009)

The World is safe..

One Nishi and two Kurono's .

Who can stop that ?

Not even that Huge Space Ship can scratch them.


----------



## E (Nov 16, 2009)

and dont forget rika's fine ass 

and tae's loli tits :ho


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Well..maybe it is a stupid question but since when and how Kurono and his gang got the Gravity Gun for themselves? By taking from the dead gantzer?
> 
> If that so, what is the point for someone to buy Gravity Gun when you can just steal it from other dead gantzer?



I really dont get your point, they bought the weapon to maximize their survival chances only to die and its not the others fault, so why shouldnt they use it? Also its not like its everyday you fight aliens who make almost every gantz even the advanced ones seem like fodder so they are more G-guns lying around as opposed to the normal times


----------



## Nimander (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't read Gantz in like, five to six months.  I need to catch up.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 16, 2009)

lol at the last page

They are aliens


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

the Raw for 308 is out at MH and raw paradise. the raws look good

chapter 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



kei is taking on one of the big aliens while trying to protect his girlfriend and the aliens is trowing lightning at him. at the end it looks like he is saved by some one. the alien seem to be hit from behind.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice chapter


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 22, 2009)

Kurono actually asked "Is that a human being"?



Other than that, epic chapter.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2009)

Good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol at the pic with seeing Tae's panties,and these things are wearing thongs D: (yeah,way to capture the relevant parts on my side )






NAM said:


> the Raw for 308 is out at MH and raw paradise. the raws look good
> 
> chapter 20
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's actually Kei punching the alien's leg.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

iRob said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



cool even better


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont see how the guys are going to win, considering they got wtf stomped in paris and that was a smaller invasion force than this one.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

How many chapters since phase 3 started?


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2009)

You mean the final phase? I think it's 2 or 3.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 22, 2009)

Wonder how they're going to take down the bigger mechas. Or the flying things?
...or that huge mothership? 

Though with those smaller soldiers, it's looking pretty good. Those 70pointers with Nurarihyon in Osaka must be heaps stronger than them. Even the normal suit punch can knock them off balance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2009)

You shoot lasers from Gantz thongs?

Well, i'll just sucker punch your leg, friend.

Well, at least with this snail paced Final Phase, we'll get all moments of crowning awesome like this.

I loved how the alien looked like he was firing the spirit gun from Yu Yu Hakuso


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 22, 2009)

The last page made my eye exploded and i need to change my pants....now..


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 23, 2009)

This Phase has been pretty nuts so far... Giant thong aliens that shot an electric spirt gun attack. Only in Gantz...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2009)

mother fucker, i am amazed, fuckin' awesome chapter. way to go kurono. great chapter are great, what can i say, totally loved this chapter. and there're two kuronos, i dont think alien space craft can handle so much awesomeness


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

this phase is going to be insane.

Kurono punched his fucking leg; he shoulda cut that thing off with his sword.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 23, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> this phase is going to be insane.
> 
> Kurono punched his fucking leg; he shoulda cut that thing off with his sword.



Kurono punched an alien 10x his size off his feet, that's impressive.  Hopefully, eventually we'll see the team get back together, and hopefully this time they'll all fight from the very beginning.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 23, 2009)

Omg I just read 307 and 308 those chaps were amazing!

Kurono kicks ass


----------



## RODtheTV (Nov 24, 2009)

1 down 6 billion to go


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2009)

Where are you guys reading the new chapters at?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2009)

i think binktopia group has scans, so go to their site.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 24, 2009)

It's getting really epic


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2009)

lets see if ke1 2 and reika appear next chapter kei one already showed how awesome he is.


----------



## Brian (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting clothing on those aliens


----------



## Cochise (Nov 24, 2009)

I think our mangaka has officially lost his mind.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 24, 2009)

Where's the plot? D:


----------



## Gabe (Nov 25, 2009)

kill the aliens or humanity will get destroyed. that is the plot


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 25, 2009)

NAM said:


> kill the aliens or humanity will get destroyed. that is the plot



But extermination of the entire human race would have a crippling effect on extraterrestrial tourist attraction and licensed anal-probers.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2009)

Which sould overkill to you?

Kurono + Izumi combo

-OR-

Kurono + Kurono combo


----------



## Ewing4686 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurono continues to impress this chapter, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 taking out another alien about to squash that poor teacher, only to get ambushed by the lightning blast one, and losing his H-gun in the process, should be interesting to find out what prompted this massive alien invasion, or to get some sort of translation device for the alien's language to get an idea of what they're communicating about.


----------



## Brian (Nov 27, 2009)

Ewing4686 said:


> Kurono continues to impress this chapter,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm never really thought about why they invaded, probably it has something to do with Gantz itself, or at least I hope it does. But so far it just seems like some random invasion, similar to how the other aliens are just there to destroy.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 28, 2009)

Brian said:


> Hmm never really thought about why they invaded, probably it has something to do with Gantz itself, or at least I hope it does. But so far it just seems like some random invasion, similar to how the other aliens are just there to destroy.



Since they have equipment very similar to that of human Gantzers, it makes sense.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 28, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Since they have equipment very similar to that of human Gantzers, it makes sense.



What about the aliens are on a mission!?


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 28, 2009)

Tei really pisses me off.


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2009)

Higawa said:


> What about the aliens are on a mission!?



That would make things a lot more interesting, as if they're on a Gantz mission themselves. But that's a lot of hunters


----------



## E (Nov 28, 2009)

creepy-ass fucking aliens


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 2, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Which sould overkill to you?
> 
> Kurono + Izumi combo



this.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 3, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Which sould overkill to you?
> 
> Kurono + Izumi combo
> 
> ...



Hell give us Kurono + Izumi + Kurono II.  The world just might explode


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2009)

Brian said:


> That would make things a lot more interesting, as if they're on a Gantz mission themselves. But that's a lot of hunters



They will need that many against Muscle Rider


----------



## Higawa (Dec 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They will need that many against Muscle Rider



We need more muscle rider action he needs to break them apart :ho

I think the H-Gun Power is kinda high tho!
I was a bit dissapointed when they needed like 4-5 shots for that one skeleton boss.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 4, 2009)

Shouldn't there be a chap out this week?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 5, 2009)

Kurono saves Gatz from fail again now thats what a good main character must do if only Kishimoto and Kubo could learn this.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Kurono saves Gatz from fail again now thats what a good main character must do if only Kishimoto and Kubo could learn this.



Actually what Kishimoto needs to do is the opposite and give the other characters more screen time.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2009)

I WANT BACK THE LARA CROFT CHICK


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 5, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> I WANT BACK THE LARA CROFT CHICK



Sorry pal but she lost her chance when Kurono was about to ask to revive her the fool decide to free his ass and well we all know what a stupid move that was.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

ugly alien is ugly

they should never be seen outside their tech-armor, ever.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 7, 2009)

kaze is mofo badass


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> kaze is mofo badass



OMG muscle rider


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

I PANTEDS IN MY JIZZ


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> I WANT BACK THE LARA CROFT CHICK


Do want.
Though we got Reika in her place now.


Medusa said:


> kaze is mofo badass



Holy shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2009)

FUCK  YEAH GANTZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Dec 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> kaze is mofo badass


The aliens clearly do not know who they're messing with. That fucker's gonna invade the mothership and kill them all with that spine


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

HE WILL PUNCH THE MOTHERSHIP





WITH HIS PENIS


----------



## Vaz (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonder if there's giant alien woman.

'CAUSE I KNOW THIS GUY FROM OSAKA, DUDE'S JUST CRAZY MAN


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2009)

look like a crazy chapter


----------



## Smoke (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Kurono double team would be the most badass duo in the entire manga universe




Except for Vegeta/goku ofc


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 8, 2009)

online read

ch.252


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

He pussied out again and will pay the price for it

Nishi or Izumi would have flattened that ugly alien mofo and piss on its corpse


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 8, 2009)

It seems like it.


----------



## hehey (Dec 8, 2009)

Bad move Kurono, now every alien on the planets going to be after his ass, well, at least the corpses will have to come to him.

But serously, theres got to be at least one human left with one of them super mechs, and where are the vamps!?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Who think it is sad that we never going to figure out what the alien try to say...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

He was asking when HxH would finish


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

It is nice to see that most of the gantz weapon actually work effective on the alien.

and why is no one cheer for Kurono's victory? I mean, the school students and teachers?

and Kurono No.1 is in deep shit. You know that he is fcked up when a bishi alien observe his data with passionately. 

I wonder, what will all those captured human's fate lies beyond them. Will them become a part of alien armies or become a slave worker or food to feed alien.

as for the gantz armour, i guess it isn't repairable in this arc once the gantzer screwed up?


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

Well fuck me.  It's easy to forget how badass Kurono became, especially if you remember how he started off in the manga.  But the guy is legit.  Damn.

Double Damn for Kaze.  I think I yelled "Muscle Rider!!!" with that kid when I saw that panel.  Just ripped dude's spine out.  Damn.

You let the guy go, Kurono?  Damn.  That shit's gonna come back and bite him in the ass triple quick.  

This manga just went into a whole 'nother gear with this Phase, and I'm looking forward to seeing where the mangaka takes it.  And, I officially begin the petition to start animating this shit once more.  Now it definitely deserves it.


----------



## molotov (Dec 9, 2009)

muscle rider is a beast!


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

The 'ikemen' alien that is stalking Kurono creeps me out


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought girls like bishies


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I thought girls like bishies



not this one ; his face looks weird o_0


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

dontcha wish your hair was smooth like his?

dotcha wish your hair was soft like his?

dontcha?


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

NO WAI 

Latest Chapter here


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm definitely getting a weird Macross vibe from all of this... I just about expecting a major mecha update that makes the last one from Gantz look like tin foil by comparison.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 9, 2009)

Nimander said:


> And, I officially begin the petition to start animating this shit once more.  Now it definitely deserves it.



Just don't let Gonzo do it this time, Madhouse would be perfect.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 9, 2009)

Leave it to Katou to save the children. I swear the guy is going to get himself killed...again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Except he didn't die the first time because he was saving people


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 9, 2009)

The homeless guy on train tracks. I think he's referring to that. The second time was a messed up sudden stab to the chest.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 9, 2009)

if he doesn't get himself killed, he is going to get someone else killed.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

Every group needs its bleeding heart conscience.  But by saving the kids, he can also get the support of the innocents standing around and maybe begin organizing something to reduce the panic.  He was the "leader" for a while, so he's capable of it I think.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2009)

Only difference between Katou and Kunono is that Katou doesn't kill at all, he only uses that teleportation gun

That and there' only one of him and he's not getting any punani


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2009)

Kaze is so badass, tearing apart that alien


----------



## Nimander (Dec 10, 2009)

The truth is that if they've managed to live this long after all the stuff they've gone through since being recruited, they automatically have at least some level of badass in them.  Even the Kurono fangirl has had her moments IIRC.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 10, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only difference between Katou and Kunono is that Katou doesn't kill at all, he only uses that teleportation gun
> 
> That and there' only one of him and he's not getting any punani



Kishimoto will soon disagree as the knight in a black suit comes to save her 

Bound to happen.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn muscle rider ripped out the spinal cord 

so fucking badass 

Loved the chap, cant wait for next one!


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 11, 2009)

Kaze's brute strength + Gantz suit = 

He freakin' dealt damage that is many times proportional to his size...if Kurono managed to bleed the non-suited alien, Kaze certainly went all out


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

wonder if kei 2 and reika get to fight next chapter. also does kei 2 have a suit like kei 1 to fight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2009)

NAM said:


> wonder if kei 2 and reika get to fight next chapter. also does kei 2 have a suit like kei 1 to fight



Yeah he does. When Reika wished for him back, he came in his Gantz suit


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah he does. When Reika wished for him back, he came in his Gantz suit


Maybe he should clean it up then before he wears it.

But still, no Nishi action yet  As for Kurono, he should have finished that guy off. No point in letting him live.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2009)

They save the best for last


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah he does. When Reika wished for him back, he came in his Gantz suit



ya ihad forgotten about that. hope he get to fight next chapter. the aliens are looking for kei 1 he will probably be targeted if seen.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, read the first volume of gantz on the second one. Found out there's an anime so I wanted to ask -

Can I just watch the anime and still enjoy Gantz just as much as the manga? Is the anime true to the manga?

I do like watching anime's and then switching to the manga from where the anime finishes off from, however I don't wanna spoil anything for myself if the manga is actually the better route to go. (If I choose to read the manga, I won't watch anime and if i choose to watch the anime, I'll skip the parts its covered in the manga).


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 19, 2009)

Avoid the anime. It doesn't really compare when it just goes off a tangent of its own story. Just like how it's better to simply read the Kenshin manga rather than the anime that ends with filler.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright thanks alot.


----------



## Starburst~ (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 for "just stick with the manga". Katou(sp) cries through almost all of the anime .

 Maybe next chapter we'll see the vampires


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 21, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Maybe he should clean it up then before he wears it.
> 
> But still, no Nishi action yet  As for Kurono, he should have finished that guy off. No point in letting him live.



yeah stealth Nishi's gonna rock em' aliens ...wth did the vampires go  

I need mai Hikawa


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 21, 2009)

WHat the fuck, the author killed off the 3 fittest chicks in the manga in one go =/ That lara croft girl aswell =/ 

But damn, I wanna know what happens next.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2009)

Prepare for characters dying like that


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

I need my new chapter :/


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

so do i. i am expecting xmas surprise from Gants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey here are some spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Newest Gantz chapter_ 




Just joking


----------



## Frostman (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh joy! Its gonna get real good starting next chapter.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 28, 2009)

New chapter (english): ch.18


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 28, 2009)

Reika wearing a skirt on a gantz suit 

Their tagteam was pretty nice.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuck yes Reika. I missed her.

She was even better than Kurono2 in this chapter.

And everyone now has their little following.


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

The Gantz hunters are now gods in the people's eyes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

pretty good chapter i say. people looked very careless even though there're hundreds of ships flying in the sky.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Dec 28, 2009)

^^ Except for the Highschoolers, fuckers didnt even showed respect , they are pretty much dead meat now for not becoming followers.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2009)

New Chapter was alright.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 28, 2009)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> ^^ Except for the Highschoolers, fuckers didnt even showed respect , they are pretty much dead meat now for not becoming followers.



I think the people that follow them are in more danger.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2009)

Brian said:


> The Gantz hunters are now gods in the people's eyes.



Except Kurono 1 of course, that guy gets all the school pricks.

"That guy saved us from that giant alien? Meh, i'll go home now."

Also Reika kicking ass <3  It's been awhile. Look like her sweety Kurono-2 is being targeted by the alien army instead of Kurono-1. Tough luck for him.



And now the suit they have now is the only one they'll ever get. 

_*I LIKE THOSE ODDS!*_


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

good chapter now all the people are following cause they want them to protect them. they will just get in the gantzers way


----------



## John (Dec 28, 2009)

Those people following them will probably prove useful as human shields.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 28, 2009)

No, they are utterly useless as human shields when the weapons the aliens sport make that idea a joke.

Anyway, it was a nice enough chap...and another incredibly easy to read in Japanese chap.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2009)

It was a good chapter.Reika was great.Expecting some Nishi action soon.:ho


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 29, 2009)

It seems that Gantzer have become a messiah now which actually made me chuckle a bit.

Follow them..follow them..


----------



## Brian (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to see Kaze rip apart more aliens.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 30, 2009)

Frostman said:


> I think the people that follow them are in more danger.



But then, wandering around without knowing anything also don't improve their situation. At least that there is 1% that the gantzer can save their life if they encounter a trouble.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 30, 2009)

i suppose so, they are scared so it makes sense to follow the strong guys. Buts it too bad they don't know their personalities. Katou and Reika might be the only ones that will go out of their way to save people. The rest are out for their own survival.

Also, now that Kurono has a hit on he, the other hunters will too. And every assassin and their ninja dog will be after them. Guess who will be part of the collateral damage.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just read through this whole manga the last couple of days.

This manga is bizarre! Any meta-theories about what the hell is going on?


----------



## Higawa (Dec 31, 2009)

Brian said:


> I want to see Kaze rip apart more aliens.



Same here!
Hes awesome!

And I loved the katana action in the end cause katana>>>>>> guns


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel sorry for the people who follows Nishi.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> I feel sorry for the people who follows Nishi.





You hit that one.

Nishi : What the heck are you guys doing? You guys suppose to shield me...

Follower : LOL WHAT?


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 2, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Just read through this whole manga the last couple of days.
> 
> This manga is bizarre! Any meta-theories about what the hell is going on?


I'm loving the bizarreness<3 Also the way we know so little about what's going on and a lot is happening off-screen, like for instance 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the battle in that European city. (Did it end in victory for the humans or did Gantz just call it off since the humans were outmatched?)

It might be that Gantz is just an intergalactic game where both the aliens and the humans are forced to play it. Or it might be that the aliens who are invading are the bad guys and Gantz is actually helping mankind to fight against them. Somehow I doubt that it's the latter, but we'll see. Much depends on who the hell Sebastian actually is.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> I want to see Kaze rip apart more aliens.



Seconded. 

Kaze is just too strong


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 2, 2010)

I just love the way characters die so easily, its so unique, I wonder if there's other fighting/action manga's like that.


----------



## John (Jan 3, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I just love the way characters die so easily


Agreed it makes the fights more exciting to read because you really don't have any idea who will die next. The main character himself even died at one point.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 3, 2010)

See, this is how you write a war.

Oda should take lessons.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2010)

agreed this manga is good because anyone can die especially now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 4, 2010)

1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , I now declare Gantz 3rd Act


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 4, 2010)

Nishi's probably doing what he always does. He's cloaked somewhere with his H guns.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 4, 2010)

Nishi is probably chilling at a cafe nearby, and will only make a move when he wants to.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2010)

nishi gonna save fat nerdy girlie


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait what? Is the chapter out?


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope no scans yet


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn, just caught up again, after having taken a break from gantz for some months. Last time I read was when they fought the hundred points monster...

Holy fucking jumping pogostick, I knew Gantz was a fucked up crazy awesome manga, but what the fuck, seriosuly, what the fuck is happening? This is beyond all imagination this is, in lack of better words...epic!

Seriously, they can't take all this on alone, they must get some help from some external forces at some point. If they do it themselves, well awesome... but, damn, this is too much...

I'm speechless *grasping his head and rocking back and forth in his chair*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 8, 2010)

Shouldn't the thread title be changed?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still holding onto the idea that Kuwabara scored some points in Italy and maybe revived Oka (I'm sure he's top priority on Osakas wishlist. Then when our heroes are getting the ass raping, Oka and Kuwa jump in for the rescue Bleach/Naruto style.

I mean they were left alive and fleshed out for a reason right? We have to see them again.

And I want Hikawa to do something too.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 8, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> I'm still holding onto the idea that Kuwabara scored some points in Italy and maybe revived Oka (I'm sure he's top priority on Osakas wishlist. Then when our heroes are getting the ass raping, *Oka and Kuwa jump in for the rescue Bleach/Naruto style.*
> 
> I mean they were left alive and fleshed out for a reason right? We have to see them again.
> 
> And I want Hikawa to do something too.





It won't happen. It would be easier to happen if it where Nurarihyon and thousand-arms (buddah-mission) to make things worse for the gantzers. That's why i love gantz.


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 8, 2010)

This isn't war. This is genocide.

I must say, just when you think things can't get any more desperate. The alien that kept transforming was something. The works of art seemed like there was no hope. But now? Well, there is no hope.

Still hate Reika, though.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Clearly a homosexual.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 8, 2010)

What are you saying?  There's no girl pretty or endowed enough for me to calmly accept the level of stalker shit she pulled off with Kurono.

Creepy doesn't even come close to describing it.


----------



## zan (Jan 8, 2010)

is there any new anime?  i just bought the dvds for the first seasons,,,


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimander said:


> What are you saying?  There's no girl pretty or endowed enough for me to calmly accept the level of stalker shit she pulled off with Kurono.
> 
> Creepy doesn't even come close to describing it.


A hawt stalker with big tits? 

Wake me up when this dream is over.


----------



## Brian (Jan 8, 2010)

Clone Kurono is a very lucky clone


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> is there any new anime?  i just bought the dvds for the first seasons,,,



gantz anime sucks


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> A hawt stalker with big tits?
> 
> Wake me up when this dream is over.



Dream of what? Her leading your clone around like a lost puppy and emergency happy time maker? It's not like you're getting anything out of it. Quite the contrary.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I hate tae like any other straight Gantz reader.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there a Gantz Chapter this up coming week? nishi needs to start killing some aliens next chapter. him and kei 2


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Well I hate tae like any other straight Gantz reader.


She swallows.

Clearly those straight Gantz readers aren't straight.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Dream of what? Her leading your clone around like a lost puppy and emergency happy time maker? It's not like you're getting anything out of it. Quite the contrary.


As in, having a hot stalker with big tits is the dream.

ie. if I'm the stalked.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> She swallows.
> 
> Clearly those straight Gantz readers aren't straight.


true tae does finish


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

lol thread title change.

I haven't even got to the end of phase 2 yet.

Still waiting for DDL scans.

Online reading is for jews.


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2010)

NAM said:


> Is there a Gantz Chapter this up coming week? nishi needs to start killing some aliens next chapter. him and kei 2



True Nishi needs some time in the spotlight now, plus I want to see more of that Alien pilot who's targeting Kurono, he doesn't seems like just another mindless enemy.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to see more of the vampires.

There is a massive loose end concerning them. After Host and chick Vamp got caught up in this, where have the rest of the Vamp community disappeared to?

And haven't the Host and chick Vamp made contact with them after they were free to leave? How are the vamps even connected to Gantz. How are they so knowledgeable?


----------



## Felix (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol thread title change.
> 
> I haven't even got to the end of phase 2 yet.
> 
> ...



Well yeah everyone was "We need a title change" but no one was able to do a simple report or PM to the mods


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I want to see more of the vampires.
> 
> There is a massive loose end concerning them. After Host and chick Vamp got caught up in this, where have the rest of the Vamp community disappeared to?
> 
> And haven't the Host and chick Vamp made contact with them after they were free to leave? How are the vamps even connected to Gantz. How are they so knowledgeable?



Izumi killed most if not all of them. All the strong leaders fell to his sword.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember the times when this manga was pretty amazing.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 10, 2010)

Still is. Maybe when Gantz started malfunctioning it dropped a peg but I'd put this over Naruto and Bleach easily.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 10, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Well I hate tae like any other straight Gantz reader.



please, Tae hate is so unreasonable.  The girl has done nothing wrong, she's the one person that actually cares for Kurono, the person that actually loved Kurono for who he is in normal life. 

Reika's a crazy stalker, a hot stalker, but creepy nonetheless.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 10, 2010)

But, which is the real Kurono? The Kurono in normal life or the Kurono playing GANTZ. 

Reika isnt a bad person. She has done countless selfless thing. She was being selfish this once because she was convinced the world was going to end.

I think most of the Tae hate comes from what she use to look like in the early chapters. She was pretty hard to look at. Thats the only reason i dislike her. It left a scar.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2010)

i do not like tae. reika is a hero in gantz saving people tae just gets in the way


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 10, 2010)

The problem with Tae is that she was introduced after Kishimoto and Sakuraoka.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 10, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Izumi killed most if not all of them. All the strong leaders fell to his sword.


That can't have been all of them. They had a whole community. I doubt the whole entire community of Vamps were all at one place at the same time. Let alone in the same country - they could be a global phenomenon.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah Tae was an eyeswore, and a very bad one at that. I just never got over it. And I'm the kinda person that doesn't hold a heart to women in manga. Hate me but I was so happy when she died and cheezed off when she came back.



Sasori said:


> That can't have been all of them. They had a whole community. I doubt the whole entire community of Vamps were all at one place at the same time. Let alone in the same country - they could be a global phenomenon.



True. Theres probably more. Maybe thats where Hikawa is right now, rallying the troops.

But I know for a fact after re-reading Izumi's final showdown, that the other vampire leaders that were with Hikawa when he was first introduced after the Dino mission. Were all killed by Izumi.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

is there any chapter this week?

dam this arc is fucking slow as hell I want to know who sebastien is


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Still is. Maybe when Gantz started malfunctioning it dropped a peg but I'd put this over Naruto and Bleach easily.



At Part 2 the manga fell off a cliff and it hasn't stopped falling. It may be close to hitting the bottom but the lastest chapters give no indication of that being true.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 11, 2010)

Hikawa probably just killed all the higher ups in the Tokyo division. Since his bosses are dead he probably doesn't feel obliged to that job anymore. He dose seem like the whimsical type and he doesn't seem to have a grudge against the hunters. I don't think he cares anymore.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2010)

speaking of which, i remember kurono's brother aslo was a vampire, if not mistaken. i am surprised why mangakas have forgotten about them. there could easily be a few arcs about vampires. 
i also miss traditional gantz sex chapters, used to feel like a real life in a manga.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> speaking of which, i remember kurono's brother aslo was a vampire



IIRC, his brother is dead.



Mat®icha said:


> i also miss traditional gantz sex chapters, used to feel like a real life in a manga.



*Kei:* I wanna have sex eith j00!  
*Tomb Raider Girl:* eww no.
*Kei:* 
*Tom Raider Girl:* ....two minutes.
*Kei:*


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 11, 2010)

Oku hiroya sure knew how to draw boobs in motion.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2010)

Host Samurai said:


> IIRC, his brother is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 seems i forgot that,  too bad.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 11, 2010)

The name of the thread should be "Gantz - Final Phase" instead of phase 3.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I get a synopsis of phase 2?  Like...what was it's point and what's about to go down now?  Maybe some interesting or cool bits about Kei.  I got as far as the 100 pointer before I left.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 11, 2010)

Gantz Teaser is Up and on the Net

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaswd_YWD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Higawa (Jan 11, 2010)

Now that you mention him , Kuronos bro should come back somehow^^
I liked him.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 11, 2010)

He was cool. Like a differant Kei, I liked his street fighting vampireness..

Just sucked the way he died. I didn't expect him to be killed so easily.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Gantz Teaser is Up and on the Net
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaswd_YWD8[/YOUTUBE]



great I cant wait for live-action, I wonder how much did this movie cost


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Gantz Teaser is Up and on the Net
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaswd_YWD8[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty sure those two peeps in *GANTZ* suit were Kato & Kei.


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> He was cool. Like a differant Kei, I liked his street fighting vampireness..
> 
> Just sucked the way he died. I didn't expect him to be killed so easily.



Yeah it was weird, I expected more story between him and Kurono.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 12, 2010)

Brian said:


> Yeah it was weird, I expected more story between him and Kurono.


Don't we always... And then they die!


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 14, 2010)

I just read all 303 chapters in a week and a half.

Holy. Crap.

This manga's blown me away. Got everything I could ever want. Tits, spontaneous sex scenes, blood and guts, head asploding, chain smoking vampire things, and tits.

Only thing that seems kinda wtf is that apparently America consists of New York City or something.

And every scene with the Lara Croft lookalike was lulz at the most potent. Kei's an inspiration to men everywhere. Though it takes real stones to stick with the plain girl over the idol that's obsessing over him.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ya this manga is good and kei grows in to a good hero. from what he started a A-hole pervert


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> I just read all 303 chapters in a week and a half.
> 
> Holy. Crap.
> 
> ...



What's different about that and the rest of fiction?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 15, 2010)

^ they forgot LA duh...


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 15, 2010)

Only Americans percieve it any differant. tbqh.

But good job reading it so fast, must have been a fun ride. I started reading right before Osaka and had to wait for that. Would have been nice to cruise through it.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 15, 2010)

I still remember the time when I started reading

I think 250 chaps at that time and I read it in one weekend

I was so obsessed^^


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 15, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Only Americans percieve it any differant. tbqh.
> 
> But good job reading it so fast, must have been a fun ride. I started reading right before Osaka and had to wait for that. Would have been nice to cruise through it.



Better believe it was. I thought it would take a month to get caught up. But that's only because I expected there to be more dialogue and stuff to read which slowed me down in other manga like Berserk. When it's a lot of wordless panels and fight scenes I covered a lot of chapters in short order.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



spoilers look goods and it says next chapter the offensive of the gantz team from everywhere starts


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2010)

Chapter is out and the end was


----------



## John (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally people other then Nishi and Oka have the bright idea to attack while cloaked. Any guesses on where these new guys came from?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2010)

what a chapter


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Last page made me lol. 

Where the fuck were all these people hiding?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cavalry's here. You can bet they'll die soon in some major bombing though.

But where the fuck is Nishi?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 19, 2010)

oh man, cant see raw right now, spoilers are watering my mouth. scan better come out soon.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 19, 2010)

Scans out

Chapter 41 One Manga

And indeed what a chapter. Kurono 2 >>> Kurono 1 so far.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn.  It's basically a given that if you've survived this long as a Gantzer, you're automatically a badass.

Thus, it stands to reason that these guys who just showed up are gonna die like so much dross.

Still waiting on some Nishi badassery though.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 19, 2010)

I got the feeling that those guys just died and now they are back.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 19, 2010)

Can't be. They all know how to cloak... and are standing there with badass poses.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 19, 2010)

Reika+Kurono 2 make a good team. Gotta love da skirt 

Just one complaint... Chapter needs moar Muscle Rider! 

Nishi's probably saving his 'number one fan' somewhere.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 19, 2010)

The fodder have arrived, i wonder if any of them will become staples. And what ever happened to that guy that use to tease Kurono. The one with the girl Kurono use to like.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2010)

kei to look cool dodging the aliens attacks.


----------



## Nash (Jan 19, 2010)

the last page was so fuckin badass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2010)

Japanese Gantzers finally taking up the offensive.

And like Nimander so wisely said, if you're alive at this point in Gantz, you're a badass friend. Especially the fact that pretty much all of them carry an H-gun.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 19, 2010)

Frostman said:


> The fodder have arrived, i wonder if any of them will become staples. And what ever happened to that guy that use to tease Kurono. The one with the girl Kurono use to like.



This is the manga's weak point.

The author is bother enough to show how jackass can a person be toward Kurono

The author can seriously emphasis on the horror of the scene with whole chapter

The author can portray how injustice the world itself can be

But the author don't bother to show or do some justice moment for Kurono like making all the bully and jackass and other schoolgirls begging for forgiveness and worship him like a idol.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 19, 2010)

Ten bucks says it's team Hiroshima.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 20, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> This is the manga's weak point.
> 
> The author is bother enough to show how jackass can a person be toward Kurono
> 
> ...



Yeah I was pissed about that, the guy just saved them and they were still giving him shit even the teachers. 


Anyone else think this is going to end with a Gantz is a little kid with a magnifying glass sort of thing?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2010)

last page was da sh**  wonder how long the battle will stay in their favor though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2010)

Just realized that there is finally other Gantzers that are smart enough to use invisibility besides Nishi.

Since it's do or die at this point, it's the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like the big dogs are here


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 20, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just realized that there is finally other Gantzers that are smart enough to use invisibility besides Nishi.
> 
> Since it's do or die at this point, it's the smartest thing to do.



Nishi wasn't the only one to have used invisibility. He is one of the few to use it and still die pathetically of course.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 21, 2010)

You talking about Gantz minus?

And I agree. Though Nishi is well known for it. Izumi did it too.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 21, 2010)

I think everyone remembers Nishi for invisibility because he was the first to do it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Nishi wasn't the only one to have used invisibility. He is one of the few to use it and still die pathetically of course.



Yeah but he still the ones who uses it strategically. He died in the beginning sure but he's the one that's racking the majority the points since he was revived.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2010)

Kurono definitely have very short term memory as well. 

Did he just forgot that he used the invisibility ability to defend Tae in Tae mission?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Kurono definitely have very short term memory as well.
> 
> Did he just forgot that he used the invisibility ability to defend Tae in Tae mission?



In cases of stress derived from a planet sized alien invasion, i'll give him the benefit of the doubt for forgetting that.

But it was great to see him dodge all those discs, it's like Kurono was dipped in a cauldron of awesome when he was born.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 21, 2010)

lol, not now but u know kurono's double is gonna time sometime soon... probably some sacrifice or something.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 21, 2010)

Last page was badass, but that's about it for the chapter. I want my muscle rider ripping out some more alien spines


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 21, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah but he still the ones who uses it strategically. He died in the beginning sure but he's the one that's racking the majority the points since he was revived.



Compared to Izumi as far as onscreen shows of using invisibility, he doesn't really compare. Izumi at the very least doesn't get killed by fodder just because the enemy happens to have a way to still see him.

What majority points? Getting 100 points drastically looks easier as time goes on, short of fighting a 100 pointer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Compared to Izumi as far as onscreen shows of using invisibility, he doesn't really compare. Izumi at the very least doesn't get killed by fodder just because the enemy happens to have a way to still see him.
> 
> What majority points? Getting 100 points drastically looks easier as time goes on, short of fighting a 100 pointer.



You do realize that Nishi has done other shit besides dying the beginning of the manga right? And that time he died, the reason was mostly because some douchebag shot him in the Gantz room before the mission.

He's not packing 2 H-guns by luck, you know.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 21, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You do realize that Nishi has done other shit besides dying the beginning of the manga right? And that time he died, the reason was mostly because some douchebag shot him in the Gantz room before the mission.


He died because his invisibility didn't keep him well enough hidden from a fodder bird alien. It's sonic attack is what took out his suit that was functioning. The thing utterly stomped him...while Kei beat the boss without even having a suit. Ouch.


> He's not packing 2 H-guns by luck, you know.


Neither are the rest of the Gantz characters that get points without using invisibility. He racks up points in off screen fodder killing. Good for him.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 22, 2010)

The only reason Nishi was seen by the Tanaka Alien back then was because he stepped on one of those little birds and it gave him away. He also died like you said. A guy shot him in the face right before the mission. He went in with a handicap and no one bothered to help him until he was in real deap ****.

And you all call Kurono 2 a clone and yet forget to realise that every single character is a clone.

Gantz is a human fax machine remember?


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 22, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> The only reason Nishi was seen by the Tanaka Alien back then was because he stepped on one of those little birds and it gave him away.


He was dumb enough to give away his position and even stay in place long enough to be uncovered. Yeah. Stealth master.


> He also died like you said. A guy shot him in the face right before the mission. He went in with a handicap and no one bothered to help him until he was in real deap ****.


Read Here

Again, the suit still worked when he faced it. It stopped working after the initial clash. Also, that whole "his suit wasn't working" isn't really special when faced with numerous enough monsters throughout the series that basically make the durability granted to you with the suit tissue paper as durability protection goes. Excuses only go so far. Especially when Kei kills the boss without a suit and less experience from the get go. Added insult to injury with what Izumi did.

Anyway, I'm not impressed with off screen kills racked up on fodder to build up your points.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't say the suit wasn't working. But it would have lasted longer, atleast Katou might have made it there in time.


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope these guys are a lot stronger than the Osaka team, I doubt they're crazier though.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 24, 2010)

Crazier than raping aliens with giant mouths on the back of their heads in the middle of a blood bath? Or a junkie the shoots up before driving a motorcycle around? Or even the ones that treat death like a joke?

That's hard to top. If Oku can, then I'd be amazed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> He died because his invisibility didn't keep him well enough hidden from a fodder bird alien. It's sonic attack is what took out his suit that was functioning. The thing utterly stomped him...while Kei beat the boss without even having a suit. Ouch.



Aaaaaand because there was some douchebag that shot him point blank in the room that took down most of his suit's barrier durability, which is why his invisibility and tanking damaged went to the crapper. You know, what i just said last post and you completely ignored it?



neodragzero said:


> Neither are the rest of the Gantz characters that get points without using invisibility. He racks up points in off screen fodder killing. Good for him.



If by racking up points off screen fidder killing, you mean the on screen aliens in the Osaka mission, including the last boss, yeah i agree with you. And we all know that the "fodder" in the Italian mission were killing veteran Gantzers from all over the world.

Either way, i'm not saying that Nishi is even close to being the best Gantzer in the series, just that he actually makes use of invisibility effectually and compensates his inadequacy as a fighter with it. You just keep comparing him to other Gantzers and their different feats like i don't know about them. Whatever man.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 24, 2010)

The Italian Mission... God, that was the most epic moment of the manga for me!

I hope we get to hear more about what actually happened there and how the über-Gantzers from around the world fared.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 25, 2010)

We should. If these new guys are alive and have H guns they were in the same mission or were revived right after it.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 25, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Aaaaaand because there was some douchebag that shot him point blank in the room that took down most of his suit's barrier durability, which is why his invisibility and tanking damaged went to the crapper. You know, what i just said last post and you completely ignored it?


And again, his stealth ability isn't really much to speak of when he gives himself away.


> If by racking up points off screen fidder killing, you mean the on screen aliens in the Osaka mission, including the last boss, yeah i agree with you. And we all know that the "fodder" in the Italian mission were killing veteran Gantzers from all over the world.


I'm still waiting for the scans of Nishi's kills.


> Either way, i'm not saying that Nishi is even close to being the best Gantzer in the series, just that he actually makes use of invisibility effectually and compensates his inadequacy as a fighter with it. You just keep comparing him to other Gantzers and their different feats like i don't know about them. Whatever man.


And again, I say he's ineffective when he actually got found while invisible. I originally found it weird that someone would suggest he's the only one that uses the invisibility effectively. I compared him to another Gantzer that actually took out multiple vampires that higher on the totem pole and could only get him with special goggles while Nishi by comparison give himself away with stepping on a bird. It's an incredibly clumsy thing to do.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 25, 2010)

That last page looks so freaking awesome. Is that Gantz's flying machines dotting the sky?


----------



## Higawa (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool thank you!


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 1, 2010)

I bet the translation will be soon. No more than 3 days or so.


----------



## Brian (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'll just wait for trans, rather than download the raw.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Same here.

I hope it has some Nishi in it.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 1, 2010)

Which chapter is it when the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dude from germany makes the plane crash and he is like a god


----------



## Brian (Feb 1, 2010)

^Chapter 302


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know whether it's brilliant or crappy writing that I don't know wtf is happening right now. I mean, why are the Na'Vi's steroid popping cousins busting up the world?

I suppose the simplest explanation is that they're the originators of Gantz, maybe where the humans got the tech from.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2010)

raws look interesting.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone here read gantz minus? At all?


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont think they have been translated.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Last chapter, when they all appeared, I actually thought that all the people who died in gantz were being revived.


I really wanted to see tomb raider chick again


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 3, 2010)

Frostman said:


> I dont think they have been translated.



Only one chapter was. 08 I believe. But still the rest have pictures. And show Izumi and Nishi before gantz started.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2010)

Heh, i like how these new Gantzers are like: 

"Okay guys, we have to keep it calm and cool, the world is about to be fucking conquered by an army of giant space aliens with enormous machines, let's be surgical with this bitch."

Then they see Reika:

"NO FUCKING WAY! REIKA?! HOLY SHIT I'M SPAZZING OUT HERE GUYS!! SIGN MY ASS PLEASE!"


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 3, 2010)

If I saw Reika in real life I'd do the same thing. haha K2 should have been like, step of my coolaid guys.

I thought it was good too. These SGA's don't back down. It was a great moment when one of them decided he'd rather fight and die than be taken prisoner. Made a long speach no one can understand and came out lightning blasting and the rest followed.

Fantastic chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

the new gantzers where exited to see reika who would blame them. and kei 1 trying to protect tai.


----------



## John (Feb 3, 2010)

Those crows were badass.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 4, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Last chapter, when they all appeared, I actually thought that all the people who died in gantz were being revived.
> 
> 
> I really wanted to see tomb raider chick again



You just want to see her give up that booty to Kei like nothing again. 

But, then...so do I.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

lol @ crows eating the genitals and face of the guy, leaving the rest of the body


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 6, 2010)

Just caught up.
Amazing manga. Beat my expectations by a long shot.


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty interesting how the aliens can't attack at night, this might just be the opportunity the Gantz hunters need to form some sort of strategy, my best bet is to just attack them at night but they also need to rest as well. 

I'm starting to think that these aliens might just have a closer connection with Gantz, maybe Gantz originated with them.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe they are reversed vampires?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

What the hell is a reversed vampire?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 12, 2010)

One that comes out during the day and can't at night. Whatever though. I think these Aliens are just preparing for the next assult.


----------



## Belgianrofl (Feb 12, 2010)

To me, these aliens just look like Gantz players, just not human. I'm working on so sleep so I won't go in-depth just yet, but everything they do, say, and look like screams to me that they are players.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

damnit mangahut sucks, every single time I go to a other page it gives a 500 error after refreshing a couple of times it loads

next page the same thing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2010)

Belgianrofl said:


> To me, these aliens just look like Gantz players, just not human. I'm working on so sleep so I won't go in-depth just yet, but everything they do, say, and look like screams to me that they are players.



I think that should be obvious to the reader. It's just that their Gantz challenge is literally on a planetary scale.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 12, 2010)

Think Gantz was just training Humans for katastrophe. And at the same time training the humaniod aliens ( I like calling them Super Gantz Aliens but whatever) to help them both fight against each other once thier worlds collide?

And Veggito kun use mangavolume.


----------



## seastone (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope the machines don't have a lame weakness of being solar powered. Anyway if the sky is red, how can you tell if it is night? Does the sky go dark red? 

I agree on that the aliens are probably Gantz players but if it just a hunt why bring along alien citizens? 

However given the preview in the end "even if I cannot stop this destruction". Makes me think that Kei, Tae and few of the cast will survive just but civilization on earth will be destroyed.

I just cannot see how the gantzers can prevent this. I do not think there are enough of them to take down the entire force of aliens.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2010)

New chapter is out. 

Those students are really a bunch of idiots, the planet is being invaded by aliens who are destroying everything and they are only worried about stupid stuff, seems like Kurono and probably all the other Gantzers are being summoned once again.


----------



## hehey (Feb 14, 2010)

Someone was like "I still haven't read the latest Jump", and "You think there will be a new One Piece next week?", dam yo, must have been waiting a long ass time to read that new Naruto & One Piece if thats all you can think about during the motherfucking Apocalypse, jeez.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 14, 2010)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! What the hell is going on. What is with the aliens being out at night, what is with the transfer, geeze these chapters cant come out fast enough with the way they end. it torture.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah finally the transfer  i was getting sick of seeing Kurono with Tae


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2010)

Tae actually looked kinda cute this chapter.


And the whole One Piece thing put a smile on my face.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, these kids have to be clinically retarded.

And Gantz is still being unpredictable. let's see where this goes.


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 14, 2010)

What? They're a bunch of Japanese teenagers with zero to nil survival skills. They at least get points for going out of their way to find food while anyone needs a drink during an apocalypse.

One Piece is important even with an alien invasion.


----------



## Brian (Feb 16, 2010)

I can understand the Kurono and Tae moments, but I'm not sure why Oku had to make an entire chapter about these moronic kids.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 16, 2010)

It's just showing the survival aspect of the series.

How people act and adapt in an (post)apocalyptic scenario. For example, notice the kids were freaked out at first by all the corpses and then just a couple hours later when they go rack the department store they are perfectly fine with it (and with stealing). If you've seen movies like Blindness, 28 Days Later, Mad Max 2, etc., you can understand, it's Oku showing us how human nature is in this situations.

It's a needed an important part of the manga, especially now that it's Katastrophe.

That plus Tae+Kurono development, the aliens retreating at night reveal and intermission from all the action.


----------



## John (Feb 16, 2010)

Nobody cares about those stupid kids.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

chapter was interesting looks like the group is being called by gantz again maybe for a counter strike against the aliens. first time both kei's will be at the same place in a while and everyone will see the other kei.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there a website where i can stream this manga online?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

Tears said:


> Is there a website where i can stream this manga online?



mangavolume


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 24, 2010)

Just caught up with the current chapter. Man, i felt like the manga turned into a Michael Bay film with the big ass ships, explosions and shit. Not saying thats bad. 

Can't wait to see how the next mission turns out.


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2010)

i wouldnt exactly use the word awesome to describe this arc

hopefully the latest chapter changes my mind, brb


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, i'm sure you will get excited with this chapter.

Script in spanish (By Shani Andras from Foro MCAnime):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pagina 1 

[0314]Agitaci?n 

No existe ninguna esperanza en los lamentos 

?Una gran reedeci?n publicada! 
?Superando las diez millones de copias vendidas! 
?El volumen 27 ya a la venta! 
?Con gran aceptaci?n! 

Oku Hiroya 


?La tan esperada versi?n cinematogr?fica Live Action a sido acordada! 

Int?rpetres 
Kei Kurono / Kazunari Ninomiya 
Masaru Kato / Kennichi Matsuyama 
Tae Kojima / Yuriko Yoshikata 
Joichiro Nishi / Kanata Hongo 
Kei Kishimoto / Natsuna 

La gira del estudio Toho en todo el pa?s comienza a mediados de la primavera del 2011 

Pagina 2 

Promesas desperdiciadas debido a una repentina transferencia 

Tae: Kyaaaaa // Nooooo // Kei Chaaaaan // Noooo // Kei Chaaaan // Noooo 

#Esta es una obra ficticia. Cualquier parecido con personas, organizaciones o eventos existentes son pura coincidencia y no guardan relaci?n alguna. 

Pagina 3 

Personas: ?Kurono! ?abre por favor! // Kurono // ?Oye! ?Kurono! // ?Ha Estan aqui Ha! Haaaa // Haaaa // Uooooohhhh 

Pagina 5 

Kurono: !? 

Pagina 6 

Kurono: Tae Chan... 

Cazadores: Mierda ?Donde co?o estamos? // ?Que lugar es este? // ?Mierda! // ?Que mierda esta pasando? 

Kurono: Kato 

Kato: Ha ?Kei Chan! 

Pagina 7 

Kato: Kei Chan... // Parece que tu tambien fuiste traido aqui a la fuerza 

Kurono: Si...Mierda // Que esta pasando... 

Kato: Acaso Gantz... // ?Esta volviendo a comenzar todo de nuevo....? 

Kurono: No lo se... // ?Ha! ?Oye! ?Kaze! ?Kaze! 

Sakurai: ?Aqui! ?Aqui! // ?Que esta pasando? 

Kurono: No tengo idea... 

Pagina 8 

Sakurai: ?Ha Reika San! // ??eh!? // ??Eh...Que esta pasando...!? 

Pagina 9 

Kato: ?Kei Chan...? // ??Hay...dos de ellos!? 

Sakurai: ?Que...significa...todo esto? 

Pagina 10 

Lideres: ?Escuchen con mucha atenci?n! 

Pagina 11 

Lideres: ?Escuchen! 

Pagina 12 

Lideres: ?Escuchen con mucha atenci?n! 

Pagina 13 

Lideres: ?Escuchen! 

Pagina 14 

Lideres: ?Se?oras y se?ores! ?En unos instantes vamos a enviarlos a invadir el territorio enemigo! 

Cazadores: ?Que? ?Que co?o esta diciendo ese tipo? // ?No jodas! 

Lideres: ?Se?ores ninguno de ustedes rehusarse! // ?Sus vidas estan en nuestras manos! 

Pagina 15 

Cazadores: ?Que co?o estan diciendo! ?Idiotas! 

Kurono: ?Quienes son...estos tipos? 

Cazador: ?Todos nosostros ya fuimos liberados! ?Imbecil! 

Lideres: ?Como veran tenemos bajo nuestro poder una serie de esferas negras! // ?Supongo que ustedes ya estan al tanto de que significa eso! 

Pagina 16 

Cazadores: ?Logicamente implantamos una bomba en el cerebro de cada uno de ustedes! // ?Asi como veran se?ores ustedes no tienen ninguna otra alternativa que obedecernos! // ?En breve seran transferidos quieran o no! // ?y espero recibir noticias acerca de ustedes consiguiendo causar el mayor da?o posible al enemigo! 

Pagina 17 

Kato: Mierda... 

Kurono: No // No pueden hablar en serio... // ?Tae Chan! ?Debo ir a protegerla! // ?Tae Chan! // ?No pueden jodernos asi! 

Cazador: ?Muy bien! ?Quiero ver si pueden volarme mi cabeza! 

Pagina 18 

Cazadores: ?Vamos! ?Que esperan? ?Vuelen mi cabeza en mil pedazos! // ?Vamos! ?Que sucede? // ?Estan mintiendo! // ?Disparen! 

Pagina 19 

Cazadores: ?Vamos! ?quiero si pueden hacerlo! // ?Disparen! ?Disparen! 

Pagina 22 

Alumnos: Ha 

Tae: Kei Chan... // Kei Chan... // ?Acaso has muerto...? 

Pagina 23 

Cazadores: ?Ha mierda! // ?Co?o no puede ser! 

Lideres: ?No es nuestra intencion perder nuestras fuerzas de combate imprudentemente! ?Esperamos que la mayoria de ustedes consigan regresar con vida! 

Kurono: Mier... // ?Mierda! // ?Tae Chan! 

Pagina 24 

El gran contraataque da inicio en una ciudad donde gigantes reposan. 

Pagina 25 

END [0314] GANTZ 
En el siguiente capitulo, ??Ha donde han sido transferidos...!? 
?Ser? publicado en el YJ#16 (Jueves 18 de Marzo)!


----------



## fakund1to (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit, it's like who can destroy the other's world first or something, now they have to kill civilians.


----------



## Brian (Mar 2, 2010)

Que               ?


----------



## fakund1to (Mar 2, 2010)

For the one's who don't read spanish the trans basically is all teh group finally meeting(even Kurono x2), then a bunch of people called the leaders telling all the other gantz players (who were free by this point) that they are sorry but they have to fight, no other explanation is given, they tell them they will send them to attack the enemy's territory. and that's about it.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2010)

chapter was interesting. wonder how many will die and if both keis and reika will survive


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 2, 2010)

mangahut has the scan online.Read Here


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Mar 2, 2010)

Good chapter, next one should be epic.


----------



## John (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing them all working together as a team again.


----------



## Brian (Mar 3, 2010)

I was expecting to see Nishi after seeing the hunters reunited, but I'm guessing he's being saved for a huge twist/intro later on, as amazing as that could be I wish he would just make an appearance already. Seeing the aliens as regular people in the last page was surprising for a change, hopefully in the next chapter we learn more of their origins, or at least more about then in general.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 3, 2010)

English scan: Read Here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2010)

Hum...didn't saw that coming, seems like Ganterz are fucked even when the game ends.

Those leading Gantzer look like they're military commanders or some shit.

Either way, it's time for some payback.


----------



## fakund1to (Mar 3, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hum...didn't saw that coming, seems like Ganterz are fucked even when the game ends.
> 
> Those leading Gantzer look like they're military commanders or some shit.
> 
> Either way, it's time for some payback.



 I don't think they know everything, they seem more like gantz players that have been at it for years and are super experienced, but they did tell the regular players to gather as much info as they can from their enemies so they don't know everything.


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2010)

hell yea, shit's getting interesting again


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 4, 2010)

God, what an awesome manga.

I love how the reader isn't explained everything as the plot progresses. That's what gives Gantz its specific feel. 

We're just as clueless as the in-story-characters. And it feels realistic. All these little glimpses of revelations to come, like the mission at Rome or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



those guys who control the black balls


 in the latest chapter, are a fantastic tease!


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, what does it look like to you guys? Did these guys harvest the balls after the game was over and had the computer-guy hack into them? Or have they all been a part of it from the start? I think it might be the former.

Even so, who are they and why are they banded together? A bad-ass, possibly antagonist group of humans is just what we needed now!


----------



## fakund1to (Mar 5, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> God, what an awesome manga.
> 
> I love how the reader isn't explained everything as the plot progresses. That's what gives Gantz its specific feel.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally I think they are super experienced, I mean none of them is young there's an oldman I think've been playing for years and years and have a lot more balls and are more intelligent than any other, they may also hold some info but they clearly don't know about the aliens since they asked their "soldiers" to gather as much information as the could


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2010)

Shits about to hit the fan


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2010)

cant wait to see some defenseless avatar furry people get massacred


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 9, 2010)

I think they're really experianced hunters and got the job. Wheres Nishi and the Vampires?


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 9, 2010)

Sending them right into the thick of the Na'Vi, eh? Should be interesting. Pretty sure the Kei clone's gonna get his head blown off sooner or later. Something about Reika completely snapping appeals to me.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 12, 2010)

You're a monster!

Though one of the Kei's dying is almost a sure thing. We all know it's coming but I'd prefer Kei 1... thats a lie. K2 should die, Reika is so distraught that K1 comes back to her. Tae dies and everyone lives happily ever after.


----------



## Brian (Mar 12, 2010)

Kei 2 is mostly likely gonna die, I just can't see two Kei's surviving by the end of the manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2010)

i personally dont want any of them to die, just imagine double kei awesomeness. i really want them to pair up and fight for a while, perfect match.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 12, 2010)

Just think of the drama if Kai 1 dies. Kai 2 would have to consider dumping Reika for Tae. But doubt it, it would be way too icky.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

i hope both keis survive.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

Just curious, anyone else here read Oku's other story, "HEN"?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 15, 2010)

I started on it. But never finished. about the 4th chapter or so. Oku's a pervert but his art doesn't get nearly detailed until Gantz.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

But, you know you love him for being such a perv though. :ho

And it looks like you never got to the yuri part, which is pretty much the main plot. Hit me like a ton of bricks cuz I didn't think the manga would switch to that kinda thing from how it started.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2010)

people still read this shit?


----------



## Nao (Mar 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> people still read this shit?


yeah  and i'm lovin' it!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> people still read this shit?



Last chapter had 3 half naked girls being blown in half...literally.

How could anyone not still be reading this?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 16, 2010)

Leave the troll to his big 3.



> And it looks like you never got to the yuri part


Wut wut wut? I am going back now just to see this out of curiousity.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 16, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Leave the troll to his big 3.
> 
> 
> Wut wut wut? I am going back now just to see this out of curiousity.



That's what you get for stopping 4 chapters in, buddy. Though I nearly gave up when a character went from fully clothed to a bikini between two panels with no explanation, even though being fully clothed vs a bikini was relevant to the plot at that point. 

But, the yuri plot makes up just about the rest of the manga. If it had been about some guy trying to get with the main lead and constantly failing, I would've never read the whole thing. But, the lesbian twist on it made it interesting since I've never read a non-hentai version of this kinda thing. Though Oku's about as damn close to hentai as it gets.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope everyone dies and no questions are answered.


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 19, 2010)

nishi.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

good chapter looks like they went to the aliens world.


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashiya said:


> nishi.



I'm disappointed I thought Nishi was in the chapter


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 19, 2010)

Did you guys read the Raw or is the translation out there somewhere?


----------



## Frostman (Mar 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> good chapter looks like they went to the aliens world.



Actually i think they are on the huge ship. That landed in the city.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Did you guys read the Raw or is the translation out there somewhere?



no i saw the spanish scan the english one is not out yet


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2010)

Chapter 315 is out 

HERE


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2010)

There's going to be a live-action movie.

On the chapter:Now that was a bloodbath,I have a feeling Tae might get in trouble too. And so the long haired blond alien appeared too.
I'm hoping when Nishi finally appers, it's going to be some sick scene.


----------



## 8 (Mar 22, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> There's going to be a live-action movie.
> 
> On the chapter:Now that was a bloodbath,I have a feeling Tae might get in trouble too. And so the long haired blond alien appeared too.
> I'm hoping when Nishi finally appers, it's going to be some sick scene.


i'm afraid that long haired blond alien is gonna rape. oh well, as long as he don't kill one of the two kei's i'm fine with it.


----------



## hazashi (Mar 22, 2010)

did the vampires die the last time they were in italy? where are they?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> There's going to be a live-action movie.



Kishimoto casting choice is spot on and the Gantz suit looks....pretty good.


----------



## E (Mar 22, 2010)

latest chapter was just 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they get to where the alien people came from and have the perfect chance to go all out when they least expect it just like it was done to them and they stand around like a bunch of retards questioning it, dumbasses, they deserve to be exterminated


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Blondies going to kill a main protagonist.

Likely Kaze or something. Maybe sakurai.


Also Kishimoto looks awesome in that trailer. I have greater hopes for the movie now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

you guys enjoy being trolled. Its like watching bleach fans getting excited over the anime of winter war..


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 23, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> you guys enjoy being trolled.


Oh no. You think?


----------



## E (Mar 23, 2010)

lol i'm 100% untrollable :3

this is straight out shitty writing, gantz isnt what it used to be, that is all


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 23, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> There's going to be a live-action movie.



I wonder if we'll get to see Kishi molested by the dog


----------



## E (Mar 23, 2010)

rice dog 

i miss him 

the good old days


----------



## seastone (Mar 23, 2010)

Gantz movie? So they really are making it. 



E said:


> latest chapter was just
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude are you forgetting that these people are just normal citizens that got guns shoved into the their hands in the past to survive a game of fighting hostile aliens? They aren't soldiers. 

The aliens we see are far from hostile, anyone who isn't a insane violence junkie(Osaka team) would hesitate to kill them. 

Plus they were sent against their will there so they aren't really motivated to fight beyond just surviving.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 23, 2010)

Gantz movies actually old news guys. I must say though that Kishi looks much better than Kei and Katou.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 26, 2010)

Well heres some more gantz movie pics. Enjoy.

Kurono


Gantz (open)


Kurono and KATOU!!


Bunch'a Japanese guys


Kurono inspecting ball.


Nishi


Hey-oh!


Kishimoto



No goddamn clue...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 26, 2010)

Nishi looks the part too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2010)

I think this pics have not been posted yet

Apparently this is Tae


Another Kishimoto pic


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmm Tae look better in real life than the manga.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 26, 2010)

So the second movie will be about phase 2, should we expect Izumi ?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 26, 2010)

Nishi looks very bishonen 

Kishimoto looks pretty good though  And Katou's look very much fits his personality, really.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2010)

they picked the wrong guy for kei.


----------



## hehey (Mar 26, 2010)

Nishi looks like a Girl.


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Those scans actually look pretty good =O I didn't have much expectations when I first heard about the movie, but the director might pull this one off.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 27, 2010)

Tae isn't suppose be that good looking. I hope they give her makeup to make her more homely.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Hey-oh!



finally something good turning an Anime/Manga to Live Action


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Hmm Tae look better in real life than the manga.



i second this


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 27, 2010)

Gantz Film 1 Teaser Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7rdz4rUz90[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



It Looks Like I'll guess that the Main Arc of The Gantz film 1(A) + 1(B) is Main Arc from Part 1 with setup for Film 1(B) that looks Like I guess the Apocalypse Arc


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just caught up on Gantz, and its fucking awesome. Ive never really read anything like it before. Its just insane

So we do we get new chapters every week, or are new chaps released irregularly?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 27, 2010)

We get a new chapter every 2 weeks. Biweekly.

And yeah I think the movies going to turn out well. From what we've been shown so far.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 27, 2010)

The movie looks low-budget, but whatever.  I got low standards.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 27, 2010)

the movie scans look good and is it just me or do japanese trailers just seem bad for some reason, like I still remember that awful trailer that they did for ichi the killer 

      < I could do better than that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 27, 2010)

holy shit 

that looks awesome


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I think this pics have not been posted yet
> 
> Apparently this is Tae
> 
> ...



I approve


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 28, 2010)

The japanese aren't very good in movie special effects we haven't seen any monsters yet. I hope they look decent and not power rangers like.


----------



## Nash (Mar 28, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> The movie looks low-budget, but whatever.  I got low standards.



It does, doesn't it?  I don't care tho..low budget or not, it's gonna be epic  

And fuckin Nishi..so hawttttt. wonder if theres gonna be rl host samurai eventually


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 28, 2010)

The movies ve got 45 million dollars budget thats not that low. District 9 had 30.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh right the aliens. I never even thought about how they might look.

Thanks for the raw links eld.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 30, 2010)

And the chapters out

suarhnir

Holyadvancedgantzsuit batman.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2010)

And the suit Oka wore is back.:ho There were quite some double spreads this chapter.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 30, 2010)

I love this manga, but seriously, ever since the fight with the super fast lightning alien it's hard to get a grasp of what the hell I'm looking at when stuff is happening really fast manga wise, sometimes. Oku's always this peculiar way of depicting motion that's been throwing me off. Always have to read chapters more than once cuz of that.

Am I the only one here?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2010)

new chapter was good looks like the blond alien will fight one of the keis next chapter. like kei he is probably the best among the aliens as kei was for the humans if they play the game as well.


----------



## hehey (Mar 30, 2010)

The hell?, the humans are getting owned up in here, jeez, i gots a feeling Kei 2 will dies here.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy fucking shit are the humans in deep shit now.

Also, I approve of Kishimoto&Tae


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

Gantz film DO NOT WANT.

Gantz live action pr0nz DO WANT.


----------



## Brian (Mar 31, 2010)

Sakurai           D:


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah, so many questions unanswered, thats what I love about Gantz. Those aliens are awesome, they seem human in so many ways. Great chapter


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 31, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> I love this manga, but seriously, ever since the fight with the super fast lightning alien it's hard to get a grasp of what the hell I'm looking at when stuff is happening really fast manga wise, sometimes. Oku's always this peculiar way of depicting motion that's been throwing me off. Always have to read chapters more than once cuz of that.
> 
> Am I the only one here?



It seems like we're the only ones


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, I know what you mean. This chapter I thought that the aliens were  disintegrating into small little people for a few seconds there


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 31, 2010)

Sakurai 

Btw where is Host Samurai


----------



## zaphood (Mar 31, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Sakurai
> 
> Btw where is Host Samurai



Hmm, you think Host Samuarai is even going to come back into the story at this stage?

Would like it to happen....

Want to see the Keis kick some ass together. Maybe a nice comic sketch where Tae-Kai swaps places with Rekia-Kei and fun ensues.....


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 31, 2010)

So long haired Alien is honing in on Kei? Wow news travels round the galaxy huh?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 31, 2010)

I think maybe sakurai might be abe to hold back the bleeding with his psychic powers? No thats wishful thinking, most likely make a turnikit out of the suit like usual.

He'll be fine. Hopefully.

But yes. K1& K2 vs Blondy. what a battle.

I'm sure bigarm mustache man will take care of the rest. or die trying.


----------



## Brian (Apr 1, 2010)

Those pornstache guys don't give a shit, they'll kamikaze themselves just to kill the alien's infants


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

This guy must be hardcore if he thinks that only the _arms_ are needed in a battle with a troop of alien soldiers, 3 elites, and all in enemy territory. 

Seriously wtf.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 1, 2010)

Wait if everyone dies can't the Gantz balls just resurrect everyone? 

Auto Respawn in 10 seconds


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 1, 2010)

But there's people controlling the balls this time. I don't know what the rules would be by going that way.


----------



## John (Apr 3, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> I love this manga, but seriously, ever since the fight with the super fast lightning alien it's hard to get a grasp of what the hell I'm looking at when stuff is happening really fast manga wise, sometimes. Oku's always this peculiar way of depicting motion that's been throwing me off. Always have to read chapters more than once cuz of that.
> 
> Am I the only one here?


 I have the same problem. During fight scenes I often have to slow up and try to figure out what the hell is going on.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe the commanders in control of the Gantz balls are tons of points so they can revive people.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 4, 2010)

If they can revive everybody, they can definitely make a clone army.  That would make things too easy though.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea, if they could infinitely revive people, then they would just infinite rush the aliens nonstop.

And they wouldn't care about dieing either. Which doesnt seem the case, even for the commanders.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> This guy must be hardcore if he thinks that only the _arms_ are needed in a battle with a troop of alien soldiers, 3 elites, and all in enemy territory.
> 
> Seriously wtf.



Ya, I was wondering about this too. I wonder what kind of situation he would pull out the whole suit for.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 7, 2010)

Must have faced some pretty powerful aliens. I'm guessing 100 pointers.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

More h4x than the Osaka guys...

I'm interested in seeing the Gantzers from other countries.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

I think he is confident that he can be revived if something happens.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2010)

Well he's pretty confident in his own abilities, him and his team seem to be the most experience, besides the Osaka team. These aliens he's up against now doesn't seem like much of a threat if you factor in whatever experience he has. 

And his teammates didn't even bother showing up, shows how much faith they have in one member cause I'm sure they didn't have much faith in the guys who refused to go.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 9, 2010)

I want more Reika x Kurono they are just awesome but the other Kurono is more badass and important... 

Ah why can't we have some hot chick using the special gantz suit i bet the women model is better.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if Nerdo is still alive.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 13, 2010)

To help kill the time for the next chapter I've decided to share with you guys. With me Gantz manga collection

So far. I'll show you volumes 1-9 because I can't find volume 10 anywhere yet it says that 10 is out on wikipedia. Damn store clerks always tell me check next Wednesday, but still nothing.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 











Anyone else buy the manga?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 13, 2010)

Kei Kurono LEADER-CLASS
Abilities: Can Communicate with Gantz to Auto Spawn x1000 Copies causing 500 Point Damage against LEADER-CLASS Aliens.


----------



## Litho (Apr 13, 2010)

I also buy the manga, I only have the first 4 yet.
Gonna get them all though


----------



## Brian (Apr 13, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> To help kill the time for the next chapter I've decided to share with you guys. With me Gantz manga collection
> 
> So far. I'll show you volumes 1-9 because I can't find volume 10 anywhere yet it says that 10 is out on wikipedia. Damn store clerks always tell me check next Wednesday, but still nothing.
> 
> ...



Nice collection. Couldn't you just order Volume 10 online? I saw it available on several sites like amazon, etc.

I would probably buy the volumes after the series is over, depends on how I feel about the series overall, I usually do this with every series.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 16, 2010)

Just caught up with the last dozen or so chapters.

Holy crap, is all I can say.

Aside from that, just ordered volumes 5-9 on amazon, and preordered 10 and 11 (color change with 11, from red to blue)


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 16, 2010)

It turns from blue to grey after volume 20 too.

Looks great hopefully my stores have them.


----------



## Litho (Apr 17, 2010)

Just cought up and read up to chapter 303, wich seems to be the last one so far. And well, I'm pretty wowed. How often does a new chapter come out anyway? Oh and also, would this mean we get another 10 volumes/new colourphase ?

Edit: Apparantly there are more chapters out, but where?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 17, 2010)

Not sure if there are more, but there are chapters up to 316 on bleachexile, where i usually read them.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 17, 2010)

316 is the latest. we can expect another one this coming up week and then every two weeks afterward.

The best place you can read them are Mangavolume and bleachexile. If you want to check the raws go to mangahelpers they're always on top with the early releases.


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx. Oh and where can you read Gantz Minus ?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2010)

Link removed



Izumi would be proud.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 18, 2010)

Not that proud, the guy still got caught like that 

Still pretty good though


----------



## Thorn (Apr 19, 2010)

Totally forgot about this manga.  But I'm glad I did, so now I can get myself all caught up and then get angry about new releases again!

-edit-

Holy shit, is this what happens when Pandora invades us instead of the other way around?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 20, 2010)

Because this was so awesome I had to post it


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 22, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Because this was so awesome I had to post it



Damn...that is awesome


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 22, 2010)

Gantz #317 Spoilers (thanks to Shani Andras):


*Spoiler*: __ 



[0317]Ventaja de unos instantes 

Sus intenciones asesinas se comunican por medio de una mirada, sin palabras 

El cazador del bigote sigue combatiendo al par de extraterrestres y parece que los extraterrestres se muestran agotados por el combate (por ahi lei que uno de los extraterrestres recibe un ataque en la cabeza, aun no puedo confirmar eso). 

Parece que algunos rehenes humanos capturados por los extraterrestres aparecen por un momento. 

El extraterrestre rubio es rapido asi que el arma Z no es muy efectiva contra el. Se da cuenta tambien que hay dos Kurono. 

Reika ayuda a detener la hemorragia de Sakurai. 

Comienza la transferencia de regreso repentinamente, pero aun faltan muchas personas por transferir al final del capitulo. 

El siguiente capitulo sale el 13 de Mayo (YJ# 24). 

-------------------------------------------------------

This one in english, thanks to Thunder Snake:

Hello I dont have enough points to post but if you want to know: 


The Gantzer leader (with big arms) fights with the two aliens not wearing helmets. He deflects alien disks off his arms. The no-helmets use their lighting hands on Gantz leader but they are stopped by the big arms as well. The Leader uses the arms laser and takes out one alien's leg. He falls and the leader punches his head off. The blonde Alien moves towards Kei and he fires his H-gun several times but keeps missing. Kaze leaps onto blonde alien and climbs up to his head but is thrown off. Cherry's arm is bandaged by Reika. Kei clone also fires on the Blonde Alien and he realises that there are two. The leader calls for transfer, and the surviving Gantzers are transeferred out with one alien prisoner. The prisoner is only wearing his underwear but the leader shouts at him to strip. Cherry's head can be seen amongst the returned Gantzers but you cannot see his arm. 





Some interesting Links:

Oku's Hiroya official page: this

His blog:


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 23, 2010)

wtf??? looks like one hell of a chapter, very excited about this one.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 24, 2010)

Reika should do more awesome shit like in that pic, helping Cherry is nice but we need a Badass here not a nurse.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 25, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Thx. Oh and where can you read Gantz Minus ?



best advice I can give.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 26, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> *read online*
> 
> Chapters out. enjoy the Kurono team up.



THIS.IS.WIN.

This may be one of my favorite chapters so far.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 26, 2010)

Seriously, the art is so confusing... ive got like no idea what the hell is going on


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Seriously, the art is so confusing... ive got like no idea what the hell is going on


 
yea, same here. it's supposed to be very fast.
btw, i was not satisfied with kei fight, looked to me like a staring contest. arms dude was off the charts, totally awesome.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 26, 2010)

I say from here on out we call him Mustache man. Until we get his name, which we should Oku's putting alot of panel time with him.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Epic Mustache Man is truly epic, I'm impressed with what he's done so far with just the arms. I can't wait to see him use the full suit


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 26, 2010)

Sakurai owes him his life. Seriously.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 26, 2010)

I still don't know what the eff is going on...

w/e


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oku was jealous of Oda' epictache dudes.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 26, 2010)

I know it was confusing but when you look at a page for some minutes you will get 

Awesome chap

Wonder what will happen next

And Also thanks for mentioning Gantz Minus

Will read that now


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 26, 2010)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I still don't know what the eff is going on...
> 
> w/e



I'm with you. This manga was so much better during Phase 1 & 2.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

last chapter was good luckily they were saved by being transferred away with a hostage.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 26, 2010)

Higawa said:


> And Also thanks for mentioning Gantz Minus
> 
> Will read that now


Only the first chapter of Minus is translated though. Which erks me to no end. There are summeries and pictures to go on.




Niko Bellic said:


> I'm with you. This manga was so much better during Phase 1 & 2.


It was good. But whats going on now is better. Phase 1 had nothing on phase 2.

Yeah stop the unintentional trolling, and stop at a page look at it for more than 10 seconds and you'll figure it out like the rest of us. We have learned not to speed read in Gantz about 100 chapters ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 26, 2010)

Moustache Guy is freaking epic and he's not even using the entire armour that Oka had

Him with the full armour could solo the Osaka and Italy missions


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, now that they have a hostage they'll start interrogating him and well probably get some more exposition about what exactly is going on.

But, knowing Gantz and Oku, it'll be a very fucking small slice.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 27, 2010)

Phase 3 finally makes Gantz good again

started to dislike it after Izumi and Kurono their epic sword fight against some aliens, that was awesome.
And then Izumi dying because of some asspull girlfriend and stupid twilight stupid vampire stuff.

Manga could have done without the vampires and the whole Kurono's brother thing and all.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 27, 2010)

Sooo, What about the vampires, why were they enemies of the Gantzers? And were the hell are they now?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 27, 2010)

The vampires were the enemies of the Gantzers for a long time. Because of a Izumi and past Gantz Players. Apperantly Hikawa was special as he could generate swords and other objects out of his hands. And has reflexes that match a Gantz suit.

Where are they now? No idea. Most of them died thanks to Izumi. Kill Bill and Hikawa haven't been seen since The Statue alien mission when Gantz started malfunctioning. They walked out of the room and we haven't seen them since.

Which is wierd because shouldn't they have been braught back too fight blondy and the others too?

Yeah Oku needs to clear tons of shit up.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 27, 2010)

The might have left japan or something. I assume when out hero were transported it was just the gantzers in the country.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 27, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> The vampires were the enemies of the Gantzers for a long time. Because of a Izumi and past Gantz Players. Apperantly Hikawa was special as he could generate swords and other objects out of his hands. And has reflexes that match a Gantz suit.
> 
> Where are they now? No idea. Most of them died thanks to Izumi. Kill Bill and Hikawa haven't been seen since The Statue alien mission when Gantz started malfunctioning. They walked out of the room and we haven't seen them since.
> 
> ...



Great summary thanks, you refreshed my memory. He has to explain what happened with Izumi adn the vamps, I bet the vampires will have a role in katastrophe, as friend or foe is the question.


----------



## Brian (May 3, 2010)

Had to squint when I was looking at some of those panels in the latest chapter



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, now that they have a hostage they'll start interrogating him and well probably get some more exposition about what exactly is going on.
> 
> But, knowing Gantz and Oku, it'll be a very fucking small slice.



If they can somehow get some sort of translator, otherwise I wouldn't put it past the main hunters who started this mission to end up just torturing that alien.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (May 8, 2010)

Brian said:


> Had to squint when I was looking at some of those panels in the latest chapter
> 
> 
> 
> If they can somehow get some sort of translator, otherwise I wouldn't put it past the main hunters who started this mission to end up just torturing that alien.



It does seem most likely we just see a long torture sequence. Not that it won't be epic, it just may not progress the plot too much.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Phase 3 finally makes Gantz good again
> 
> started to dislike it after Izumi and Kurono their epic sword fight against some aliens, that was awesome.
> *And then Izumi dying because of some asspull girlfriend and stupid twilight stupid vampire stuff.
> ...



Yeah, I kinda agree. 
Actually I was disappointed how Akira was handled. I thought Oku would set up a confrontation between the brothers,but in the end it was rushed imo. 
The vampires were nice,but weren't really fleshed out.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 8, 2010)

It seems like Oku probably wanted to do a separate vampire mang, got lazy (or shot down) so he threw it in Gantz, some how.

Also Sakurai and Sakata were out of nowhere with absolutely no explanation. Though Sakata always made me lol cuz he looks like Kubo.


----------



## Litho (May 9, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> It seems like Oku probably wanted to do a separate vampire mang, got lazy (or shot down) so he threw it in Gantz, some how.
> 
> Also Sakurai and Sakata were out of nowhere with absolutely no explanation. Though Sakata always made me lol cuz he looks like Kubo.




So THAT'S who he reminded me of


----------



## Brian (May 10, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Actually I was disappointed how Akira was handled. I thought Oku would set up a confrontation between the brothers,but in the end it was rushed imo.
> The vampires were nice,but weren't really fleshed out.



I agree that was the thing I hated the most about the Vampire arc, the introduction to Akira, I figured being the brother of the main character would have made Akira somewhat important. But trollku decided to kill him out of no where.


----------



## Litho (May 10, 2010)

I sorta agree, but then again, I respect mangaka's balls for killing of characters out of the blue. Best scene for an actor is a death scene anyway  Still, I wish there had been SOME sort of confrontation before he got decapitated...


----------



## Eldrummer (May 10, 2010)

I agree that Akira should stay in the history and all, but at the same time i think that a confrontation between brothers would be too much cliché shonen-like.


----------



## Hikawa (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting those, Eldrummer.  

Never cared for Kurono's brother, Akira.  If he were still around, it'd almost be like there are THREE kuronos running around, since Akira basically looks like Kurono's twin.

Just because I feel like saying it, Gantz is my #1 favorite manga.


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2010)

Chapter 318 is out

ch.10



TehVenom said:


> I sorta agree, but then again, I respect mangaka's balls for killing of characters out of the blue. Best scene for an actor is a death scene anyway  Still, I wish there had been SOME sort of confrontation before he got decapitated...



Yeah that's one of the reasons I love this manga you never know who's gonna die next, even the main character died at some point, Oku is pretty gutsy to kill the main characters off randomly


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2010)

I have to say this chapter had some really sappy scenes.


----------



## Litho (May 11, 2010)

Thx for mentioning new chap.

Page 24-25 reminds me of DMC4...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 11, 2010)

i hate Tae  and i was getting sick of the continuous "tae chan,kei chan,tae chan", page 24 was really good


----------



## Hikawa (May 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i hate Tae  and i was getting sick of the continuous "tae chan,kei chan,tae chan", page 24 was really good



I liked it when she said, "I want to die..."  The sappiness didn't bother me, since it's a nice departure from all the dead body piles.  A lot of dead people in this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2010)

no chapter was okay tae hugging her dieing mother was messed up.


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2010)

I want both Tae and Kurono1 to die 

@Ageha- I loved it when Tae's mother died.  I think I laughed


----------



## fakund1to (May 11, 2010)

So, half of this arc has been Kurono and Tae calling each other, and still no explanation of what the hell is going on, this going down the drain.


----------



## Hikawa (May 11, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> I want both Tae and Kurono1 to die
> 
> @Ageha- I loved it when Tae's mother died.  I think I laughed



You sick bastard.  


No, I laughed with you actually.


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 12, 2010)

I was really hoping tae was going to die. But knew it wasn't happening.

I like how mustache man spat in team tokyo's face. Screw you guys you're going home....randomely.

Also Osaka Novel Hell yeah!!! I'm not the only one who saw that right? *watch nobody noticed*


----------



## Eldrummer (May 12, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> I was really hoping tae was going to die. But knew it wasn't happening.
> 
> I like how mustache man spat in team tokyo's face. Screw you guys you're going home....randomely.
> 
> Also Osaka Novel Hell yeah!!! I'm not the only one who saw that right? *watch nobody noticed*



There will be 3 volumes or something like that with the Osaka arc, I read somewhere that there will be an extra chapter.

Also, the Gantz/Minus will have an extra too, showing until Izumi asked to be out of Gantz.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 12, 2010)

This has the same awkward pacing and dialogue that Mirai Nikki has. Maybe it's just the necessarily direct translations or something, but I continue going "WTF?" on my first read through.


----------



## Litho (May 12, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> I want both Tae and Kurono1 to die
> 
> @Ageha- I loved it when Tae's mother died.  I think I laughed




Gantz readers are the awesomest people 

But ye, 'twas hilarious. Oka's got some goodass humour!

edit: "goodass"?


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

Don't worry, "goodass" is a word.  It's in Webster's Dictionary, The Unwritten Edition. 

In any case, like Bubi, the constant :Tae-chan!  Kei-chan!" is getting on my nerves!  I can't stand it!  Just get back to Kurono2 and Reika and the EPIC FIGHTS they're having!  Let Kurono1 and Tae die together in each others arms... Slowly... Painfully...


----------



## Higawa (May 12, 2010)

What a nice chap 
Really had some sad scenes, Kei shall go berserk and kill them all to save Tae :33


----------



## vegitabo (May 12, 2010)

I wish Gantz went back to its original roots, Tae should have been blown to bits


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I agree that Akira should stay in the history and all, but at the same time i think that a confrontation between brothers would be too much clich? shonen-like.



Siblings encountering each other in combat isn't shonen-like. It's just a bot of a cliche.


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, it is a bit cliche.  I'm glad Kei and Akira overcame their sibling rivalry.  Still, It would've been frigging awesome to see the Brothers Kurono kicking ass together.  Missed opportunity


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 13, 2010)

^ Agreed. Oku missed hard on that one. I'm sure lots of people jumped on the Akira bandwagon when he showed up. I did too. Then he's decapitated. sigh..



> I wish Gantz went back to its original roots, Tae should have been blown to bits


Me and you both brother.


----------



## Hikawa (May 14, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> ^ Agreed. Oku missed hard on that one. I'm sure lots of people jumped on the Akira bandwagon when he showed up. I did too. Then he's decapitated. sigh..
> 
> 
> Me and you both brother.



I didn't jump on the Akira bandwagon, I wanted him to die.  Good he did, or else we'd have three Kurono look-alikes now.  I'm on the Host Samurai bandwagon.


----------



## Frostman (May 14, 2010)

If Tae dies, Kurono will loose his awesomeness, thats because his power is fulled by the power of love. He will go all angst again and probably give up.


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> I didn't jump on the Akira bandwagon, I wanted him to die.  Good he did, or else we'd have three Kurono look-alikes now.  I'm on the Host Samurai bandwagon.



I hopped on the Akira Bandwagon... 



Frostman said:


> If Tae dies, Kurono will loose his awesomeness, thats because his power is fulled by the power of love. He will go all angst again and probably give up.



One, Kurono was awesome long before Tae was a thought in Oku's head.  Two, Kurono1 can die, but we have Kurono2--who is even more awesome because he's with Reika.

Vegeta, what does the Scouter say about his Power Level?

Kurono alone- 6,000

Kurono with Tae- 3,000

Kurono with Reika-  It's OVER NINE THOUSAAAAANNND!!!


----------



## Frostman (May 14, 2010)

Are you kidding me, name one think Kurono without Tae has done that is better then owning the dinosaur mission without a suit. He got triple Izumi's score.

Kurono without Tae is awesome, but Kurono with Tae is like the super sayian version.

And if Kurono1 died, Kurono2 would dump Reika in a heart beat for Tae. I love Reika, but i can't deny that kurono's will to live comes from tae.


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2010)

Buddy, I was joking, you're taking me too seriously...  But since you wanna talk about the Kurono's awesome...  Let's 

First, it's my opinion that Kurono would've performed the same unbelievable feats in the Dino Mission had he hooked up with Tae or not.  The only difference is that he might not have cared if innocent bystanders got in the way.  I wholeheartedly admit (and appreciate) that she played a role in Kurono's character development.  But make no mistake, He was always awesome.  Hell, it's possible he wouldn't even have cared bout the other Gantzers, but that's debatable since he wasn't thinking of Tae when he was giving them the crashcourse in Gantz.

Second, Tae doesn't increase Kurono's awesomeness.  You might say that she gives him the added desire to win in the missions, but that's ignoring the insane shit he pulled in the first few missions.  He already had guts/will/determination LOOONG before Tae was introduced.  Now, my joke that she decreases his awesome (I'm getting tired of using this word...) is simply because she's not a Gantzer.  She doesn't participate in the fights, so she can't have her own epicness (synonym FTW!).  Top of that, she becomes a liability in the few fight scenes she's been in.  I despise DiDs, but that's personal.  And when she has some peaceful screentime, half of it is Kei-chan, Kei-chan, Kei-chan, Kurosaki-ku--wait, wrong manga...  And let's not forget Tae-chan, Tae-chan, Tae-chan!  Good God, that's annoying!  No, Tae makes definitely subtracts from Kurono's Badassary.  And the other half is her showing she sure can suck a dick, though

Lastly,  I say for Tae and Kurono1 to die together.  Thereby, eliminating the possiblilty of Kurono2 running to be Tae's Knight in Shining Armor, although I actually doubt that might happen.  Kurono isn't so much of a douche anymore to sleep with one girl and leave her right away for another.  At the beginning of Gantz, hell yeah!  Now, not so much.  Besides, he'd be afraid Reika would murder his cheating ass.  The bitch be crazy 

EDIT-  I forgot to say why Reika adds to Kurono's awesome...  But I think you can just read Chapter 310

You can't tell me if wasn't cool as fuck to see Kurono and Reika fighting together.  And she kept up with him (you can even argue she did more shit)!  I haven't seen such a badass Boy and Girl tagteam since...

OMFG I DON'T REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I SAW THAT!!!


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

I have a confession to make...
I am... 
also a daylight lantern.


----------



## Tayimus (May 14, 2010)

Pfft, who isn't a daylight lantern...?


----------



## Frostman (May 14, 2010)

In my opinion he wouldn't. Kurono is awesome on his own, he has natural ability, but that only gets him so far. His attachment to people is what brings it out even more. It was his attachment to Tae that made him so invincible from the dino mission and up. Thats all he was thinking about when he was fighting. Kuruno is a looser outside of the game, he really has no reason to live without Tae. If she died, he'd break down and give up. Gantz knew this, thats why he was nice enough to save her in the databank. Kurono isn't in it for the fun like Izumi.

Its not Tae herself that makes him strong, its Kurono's will to protect her that does.

If you look what happen on the buda mission, he started out awesome , but he got his ass kicked over all. The awesomeness came from his attachment to that Lara girl, but it didn't last long because it was superficial. i'll give you the second mission, but those guys were weak compared to the later aliens. The first mission wasn't much, his natural ability was enough. He got decimated in the chibi alien mission. He was lucky to get most of them with the same method, but when the last one got smart Kurono was lucky he got out alive.

I don't mind DiDs as long as they stay DiDs. What i can't stand is when action girls become DiDs. Im glad Reika doesn't fall into that category. She is respectably strong.

If Tae died, Kurono2 would give up as well. He is only with Rika because he can't Tae.

I knew you were joking, i was just bored.


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

Frostman said:


> In my opinion he wouldn't. Kurono is awesome on his own, he has natural ability, but that only gets him so far. His attachment to people is what brings it out even more. It was his attachment to Tae that made him so invincible from the dino mission and up. Thats all he was thinking about when he was fighting. Kuruno is a looser outside of the game, he really has no reason to live without Tae. If she died, he'd break down and give up. Gantz knew this, thats why he was nice enough to save her in the databank.
> 
> If you look what happen on the buda mission, he started out awesome , but he got his ass kicked over all. The awesomeness came from his attachment to that Lara girl, but it didn't last long because it was superficial. i'll give you the second mission, but those guys were weak compared to the later aliens. The first mission wasn't much, his natural ability was enough. He got decimated in the chibi alien mission. He was lucky to get most of them with the same method, but when the last one got smart Kurono was lucky he got out alive.
> 
> ...



I sorta dissagree with you. Yes his attachement to Tae makes him mor desperate to survive and struggle, but it makes him alot more whiny 'Tae- chan Tae- chan', and thus less badass. 
Also, he never had any attachment to Lara croft chick. He even stated this himself. The only time he did something out of 'love' in that mission is when he jumped at the boss after Kishimoto died. The awesomeness in thge buddha mission came from frustration, anger, and dissatisfaction with his life, and so the game became the place where he came alive, for a while. He was also much more ruthless then he is in 'Tae-badass' mode. Chibi alien he had lost his vibe after all of his friends died. Especially after Gantz fucked him over for threatening him, and made him do a difficult mission on his own, left him traumatized almost. 

Conclusion:
Tae gives him a resolve to win and turn back allive whatever happens, but it's not as badass or bloodlusted as the Kurono that doesn't give a shit and lived for the game. That one also didn't go running 'kishimoto chaaaan kishimoto chaaan' but instead humped lara croft in order to try and make kishimoto jealess and get over her. Wich sorta didn't work though.


----------



## Frostman (May 14, 2010)

My point is, Tae is where he gets his strength from. If she dies, he will just give up. You won't be seeing a ruthless Kurono anymore. Just look at how pathetic he was when she was killed the first time. The only reason he was fighting so hard in the Oni arc was because there was hope of bringing her back. Phase three doesn't have that anymore, plus its the end of the world. What reason, does he have to live other then Tae. He doesn't really give a dame about saving the world or saving people Tae is his only concern. And i also don't think he is the revenge type.


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2010)

Eh so....
Where do the Vampires fit in all this?

Better than that:
I can't even fanthom that the Germans made the Gantz balls anymore


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

It's always the germans eh  I need to see Sebastian again I wanna know a little more about what's going on. Also Frostman I can agree with your last post.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 14, 2010)

Argh, i miss Nishi and the two vampires. Where are they in the midst of all this?


----------



## Litho (May 14, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Argh, i miss Nishi and the two vampires. Where are they in the midst of all this?



Pwning. Hard. 
At least Nishi is, maybe the Vampires don't really care unless an alien actually stands in their way. 
Nishi won't just have died, I'm almost certain of that. He's way too much of an important character to be offpaneled. If and when he dies, we'll see it in a dramatic scene, which is still sad but respectfull to his character


----------



## Hikawa (May 14, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Argh, i miss Nishi and the two vampires. Where are they in the midst of all this?



Nishi is lying low in covert mode, for sure.  Is he the only one logical enough to change his frequency?  Why don't more of the gantzers use that thing?

The vampires will probably kick ass later.  I want to see Kill Bill again.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 16, 2010)

Indeed manga lacks Vampires


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2010)

Wow I've finally caught up with Gantz .

Shoulda known it was German . It even sounds German .


----------



## Higawa (May 19, 2010)

Gantz isnt a german word tho 

But yeah I also miss the vampires 

The fight were he took out that boss with just his katana, damn that was epic


----------



## Saiko (May 19, 2010)

Gantz has a  similar sound to Ganz or Gans.

Ganz = Is a word that can be many things.. 

Gans = Goose.


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2010)

Poor Izumi, him and his overly compensating sword is long forgotten 

But yeah Host Samurai and Killbill is much more badass anyways


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Speaking of which where are they ? 

And when do chapters come out btw ?


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

I demand to know the backstory surrounding the Vampires and how they are involved.


----------



## Hikawa (May 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Speaking of which where are they ?
> 
> And when do chapters come out btw ?



I was wondering that same thing.  Maybe they'll join forces with the Gantz teams eventually?  The aliens don't give a shit about the vampires. 

Chapters are released bi-weekly, but I don't know if there's a fixed date for when scans are available on the web, if that's what you meant instead.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2010)

wonder what happen to nishi we have not seen him in a while


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> I was wondering that same thing.  Maybe they'll join forces with the Gantz teams eventually?  The aliens don't give a shit about the vampires.
> 
> Chapters are released bi-weekly, but I don't know if there's a fixed date for when scans are available on the web, if that's what you meant instead.



I imagine they will . I doubt they want everything wiped out . 

Alright good to know .


----------



## Hikawa (May 19, 2010)

Nishi's probably plotting something...


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Nishi's an asshole  

He keeps on hiding lately .


----------



## Hikawa (May 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Nishi's an asshole
> 
> He keeps on hiding lately .



He's a badass asshole. 

Proves he's the smartest one because he stays invisible.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Yeah he's up to something for sure .. That was crazy when he fucked his class up .


----------



## Hikawa (May 19, 2010)

He better not die again.
And Kurono should've revived his old girlfriend.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

I find it hilarious that he didn't even give a shit about Kishimoto  

I don't think he really gave a fuck about his girlfriend either .


----------



## Hikawa (May 19, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I find it hilarious that he didn't even give a shit about Kishimoto
> 
> I don't think he really gave a fuck about his girlfriend either .



This sums up why he did that.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> This sums up why he did that.



 

Also Kishimoto was fucking useless .


----------



## Litho (May 20, 2010)

yeah. Reika's much hotter anyway.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 25, 2010)

Aw damn it  ! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cherry can't catch a break can he ?


----------



## Blood Raven (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who was the dead girl Hiroto found and cried over? Was it his girlfriend? I don't remember what she looked like.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2010)

Well, it's a theory that I have:

they're not spraying acid. I think it's only to get rid of the clothes and germs. Maybe these humans are gonna be used to some experimentation like the ones done by nazists. And knowing Oku, I believe he would portray all of that in details. I think that's why he was worried about Shueisha's censorship at the end of the manga (He wrote about this in volume 15, I think.)

EDIT: about being afraid of Shueisha not letting he do what he wanted in the final chapters.


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2010)

lol,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cherry will not forgive this, thats what hes saying in the spanish scans


----------



## Hikawa (May 25, 2010)

hehey said:


> What kind of lazy ass translation is that?, outrageous.



Haha, was thinking the same thing actually.  The font is pretty bad, too.  Not like the others.


----------



## Litho (May 25, 2010)

What the hell, that translation is annoying!

(Gonna get volume 10 on friday!)

edit: panty shot


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2010)

HAHA that translation was terrible . Luckily there wasn't much talking this chapter .


----------



## Brian (May 26, 2010)

Kurono is pretty much Spiderman in this chapter trying to save Mary Jane


----------



## Somnus (May 26, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, it's a theory that I have:
> 
> they're not spraying acid. I think it's only to get rid of the clothes and germs. Maybe these humans are gonna be used to some experimentation like the ones done by nazists. And knowing Oku, I believe he would portray all of that in details. I think that's why he was worried about Shueisha's censorship at the end of the manga (He wrote about this in volume 15, I think.)
> 
> EDIT: about being afraid of Shueisha not letting he do what he wanted in the final chapters.



Oh yes I hope Tae will be subjected to human experiments. It'd be pretty sweet if she transformed into a monster and Kurono would have to kill her...but it'll never happen Oku likes Tae too much  . 

I preferred Tonkotsu to Tae though, I feel bad for Cherry he's always the one that suffers the most.

And where the hell is Nishi, the Vampires, Ryou and Natsu  !?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 26, 2010)

Eh, this is the second time Kurono has failed with the same damn hovering vehicle. First time he jumped only to touch Tae's fingers, not grab on to anything and just fall down. The second time he started hitting the thing without, again, not grabbing on to anything and just falling down like a retard... it's not helping that he isn't carrying an X-gun or anything either to easily make a hole in it.

I get that he's desperate, but come on.


----------



## αshɘs (May 26, 2010)

Man that translation with those fonts was horrible.

And where's Nishi?


----------



## Hikawa (May 26, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Eh, this is the second time Kurono has failed with the same damn hovering vehicle. First time he jumped only to touch Tae's fingers, not grab on to anything and just fall down. The second time he started hitting the thing without, again, not grabbing on to anything and just falling down like a retard... it's not helping that he isn't carrying an X-gun or anything either to easily make a hole in it.
> 
> I get that he's desperate, but come on.



Yeah, can't the guy catch a break for once?

Would it be better if Tae-chan died?


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 26, 2010)

We go to die?

The translator must have English as like his/her 3rd language. With no 2nd language.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

How many volumes you guys think Gantz will have? I find it hard to believe it can be decently finished in the 30th volume. (I'm hoping for 35 volumes orso !! )


----------



## Somnus (May 27, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> How many volumes you guys think Gantz will have? I find it hard to believe it can be decently finished in the 30th volume. (I'm hoping for 35 volumes orso !! )



I don't really have a clue. It feels like the Catastrophe is still in the beginning. I hope other alien races still appear after these giants, we need moar freaky aliens like Nuri and the Italian statues. And I think Sebastian is not involved with these giant aliens but with other race or human group.


----------



## Hikawa (May 27, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> We go to die?
> 
> The translator must have English as like his/her 3rd language. With no 2nd language.


Was thinking that it was translated by a Chinese person.



TehVenom said:


> How many volumes you guys think Gantz will have? I find it hard to believe it can be decently finished in the 30th volume. (I'm hoping for 35 volumes orso !! )


What volume is Gantz on right now?  Hell, I'd go with 50!  But I guess the world's gotta end sometime.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Shame on some of you guys for wanting Tae to die, she is Kurono powerup. Every time he has to rescue or protect her he exceeds his limits and starts pwning. I wont be surprised if he stormed that alien detention camp solo and beat all their asses...........must say though Tae pussy must be the shit for him to go through all this trouble.


----------



## Hikawa (May 27, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Shame on some of you guys for wanting Tae to die, she is Kurono powerup. Every time he has to rescue or protect her he exceeds his limits and starts pwning. I wont be surprised if he stormed that alien detention camp solo and beat all their asses...........must say though Tae pussy must be the shit for him to go through all this trouble.



Don't want her to die, only that it might be better for the story if she did. He'd take revenge if she died and there'd be even more psychotic alien butchering.


----------



## Somnus (May 27, 2010)

The reason I want Tae to die is because I'm tired of KuronoxTae drama, he's always in quests to save her from the monsters. KuronoxReika is better because they both fight , are a great team and are together for the smex .


----------



## Higawa (May 27, 2010)

How will Tae escape the deadly acid


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Don't want her to die, only that it might be better for the story if she did. He'd take revenge if she died and there'd be even more psychotic alien butchering.



He already lost Sei and Kishmoto I say let him keep one of his bitches, besides it's not like he needs a spurt of motivation or the likes to fight the aliens he already does that now. With Tae alive he has something to fight for and to live for making him fight all the harder to protect that, with her dying it becomes a rawrrrrrrrrr you killed my girl I want revenge grahhhhhhhhhhhh. Although in truth I wont mind if she died near the end giving it a greater impact and then Kurono get's chosen as candidate God and goes on to become the controller of the Gantz system and the uiniverse (Oh sorry there I go again with fanfic.........yes I know my fanfic is awesome stop cumming now).



Somnus said:


> The reason I want Tae to die is because I'm tired of KuronoxTae drama, he's always in quests to save her from the monsters. KuronoxReika is better because they both fight , are a great team and are together for the smex .



Pshhhhhhhhhh how is filler girl better Reika is merely boobs with her on personalised Kurono living dildo.


----------



## Frostman (May 27, 2010)

If Tae died, Kurono would probably off himself on the spot like he was about to do last time.


----------



## Litho (May 27, 2010)

Frostman said:


> If Tae died, Kurono would probably off himself on the spot like he was about to do last time.



But there is still the other, Reika-drilling, awesome, new and improved Kurono!


----------



## Hikawa (May 28, 2010)

Frostman said:


> If Tae died, Kurono would probably off himself on the spot like he was about to do last time.



I expected Cherry to do something like that.  But he's PISSED.

For the sake of mankind, I don't think Kurono would do that.  He's got too many other people to save.  Plus, there's always the small chance that everyone can be revived again using Gantz.


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2010)

If Tae dies he'll just forget about her like Kishimoto and the Tomb Raider chick.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

I've been waiing for Hoi Hoi to kick some ass .


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2010)

Just read 315-319. It's getting interesting again!

And why does it seem Nurarihyon is more threatening than these things?


----------



## Somnus (May 28, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Just read 315-319. It's getting interesting again!
> 
> And why does it seem Nurarihyon is more threatening than these things?



Because he was actually more threatening... the budhas, the italian statues and Nuri gave a much more terrifying vibe. But that long haired giant seems threatening at least.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2010)

Even the long haired one isn't giving me that vibe. Maybe that will change though.


----------



## Frostman (May 28, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> I expected Cherry to do something like that.  But he's PISSED.
> 
> For the sake of mankind, I don't think Kurono would do that.  He's got too many other people to save.  Plus, there's always the small chance that everyone can be revived again using Gantz.



Kurono doesn't give a dame about mankind. His only concern is Tae and his own survival. He hasn't even mentioned anything about his family. Its not surprising since he is a black sheep and an outcast.

Katou on the other hand, im sure will be going around trying to save EVERYBODY.


----------



## Canute87 (May 29, 2010)

I thought those aliens were going to rape them. Too much berserk in me i guess.


----------



## Litho (May 29, 2010)

Volume 10 has an interview in the extras... The Interviewer? Hiroya Oku. The 'interviewed'? Five other Oku's. Yeah. He doesn't look as cool as how he drew himself


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 29, 2010)

^ what confounded me about volume ten is Kaze's accent and that Oku had intended Kaze to have an accent the whole time.

And if Nuri was still around he would clean those giant super gantz aliens clocks. I still think Nuri is the strongest enemy the gantz players have faced.

Also Tae won't die, I want her to but she won't.


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have any clue when the next chapter comes out?  It's annoying


----------



## Frostman (Jun 1, 2010)

next week. June 10th.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2010)

I always wait like a month and a half. I can't read Gantz unless I read it in chunks.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 3, 2010)

best pictur in the manga

Chapter 14


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 3, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> best pictur in the manga
> 
> Link removed



wrong

Link removed


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 3, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> wrong
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2010)

Some sketchs from Oku's blog  :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2010)

Five more:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

God those suits are badass .


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2010)

i finished my XX's (probably 3rd time) time readthrough, and one guy we may have forgotten about is Sebastian, the guy who acted like a god and disappeared. guess we'll come back to that.
awesome manga.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yeah.. I think he was a psycic or something ..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 4, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> wrong
> 
> Ch.92



They both sum the manga up quite perfectly


----------



## Brian (Jun 4, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> wrong
> 
> Ch.92



indeed


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jun 4, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> wrong
> 
> Chapter 54


Theres my day.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mat®icha said:


> best pictur in the manga
> 
> Chapter 54


 gotta love kuwabara


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter #320 is out (spanish):

Beelzebub 63 translation


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Chapter #320 is out (spanish):
> 
> Beelzebub 63 translation



No Quiero


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

You can always wait for the english release. The spanish ones are faster.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> You can always wait for the english release. *The spanish ones are faster*.



, yes they are.


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

Spanish people love their Gantz.


----------



## Litho (Jun 8, 2010)

Let's hope the english translation will be in 'english' this time. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 8, 2010)

One of those chapters where you don't know what the fuck's going on, good titties though.


----------



## Brian (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter 320 is out

[JMCS]_Medaka_Box_ch48.zip


This page caught my attention


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2010)

new chapter was weird. even though the world is ending a pervert seems to be trying to sleep with tae.


----------



## Bakatsu (Jun 9, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> new chapter was weird. even though the world is ending a pervert seems to be trying to sleep with tae.



that makes sense


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, it follows with the trend of how the mangaka portrays people that get in these kinds of situations, disbelieving at first, arrogant, then when nothing else happens and things sort of settle, they fall back to this "retard" phase that I call it...I'm hungry, I'm horny, I wanna go home, let's wreck stuff. Well, it may be argued that most people would act that way, but I wonder why people aren't trying to figure out the situation and seek a solution to their predicament. I'm not just talking about the current situation.

Do the majority of humanity really act this way? Prisoners of their own mind, unable to shake the behaviours and instincts that society and comformity have imprinted on them?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 9, 2010)

When it comes to the majority of mankind...That's a solid yes. A massive part of humanity is limited by the illusions, symbols, and general crap of society.

It's bad enough with what happens with real life natural disasters but when it comes to such an alien invasion, most of us are virtually retarded in keeping cool and skillful in survival. Especially when the sample for this chapter is composed of Tokyo Urbanites with little to no experience at all to even deal with a catastrophic disaster much less an alien invasion.

At least we have the Tokyo University guy that isn't simply crapping himself but then again...we did see what happened to him.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh oku. 

KuronO.  

What the fuck do he think he will do. Taking all the aliens by himself.  

Last thought on the chapter. Are the alien invading the earth just for food. Just for eating humans.  

That's so stupid.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2010)

So what are these dog/bug creatures?

Their dogs?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 9, 2010)

I just want to see host samurai again


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 9, 2010)

lol I thought tokyo uni guy was gonna survive the whole arch, maybe even steal tae from kurono.

you know how the suits kinda "bleed" when they are rendered useless? What if the aliens are the actual creators of the suit gantz and use blood for the suits???


----------



## Blinky (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that chapter was creepy .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda makes you wonder how the hell Kurono even survived that fall with his suit not offline...


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting chapter to say the least, I got more of the old Gantz wtf is going on feel with this one then a lot of the recent ones. 

I get the feeling Kurono will be just a second too late.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 13, 2010)

Speechless  what the fuck has happened to this manga


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 13, 2010)

One of the weirder chapters but I still like it.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuckin' love it, can't wait for more.


----------



## TicoTico (Jun 13, 2010)

> Do the majority of humanity really act this way? Prisoners of their own mind, unable to shake the behaviours and instincts that society and comformity have imprinted on them?




On a serious note, I have been in a near death situation and I can tell you that as the disaster suddenly starts unfolding around you, the first thought on your mind is 'this can't be real'. It's easy to think about different sorts of scenarios happening to us when it's all safely in our heads. But when they really do happen and you're clueless how things are gonna end, you're stunned by disbelief. 'This can't be happening _to me_, this has to be a dream of some sorts.' Those who can focus on the moment can get out of it, but in a situation like that, some weird tendencies really _do_ crop up. Shows yourself in a whole new light. And, once you do realize the direness of the situation, cowardice rears its ugly head.

In order to keep your composure, you've gotta have a really tough character, or earlier experience of disastrous situations. Which is also another reason why Kurono's growth has been awesome throughout Gantz.


fakund1to said:


> lol I thought tokyo uni guy was gonna survive the whole arch, maybe even steal tae from kurono.
> 
> you know how the suits kinda "bleed" when they are rendered useless? What if the aliens are the actual creators of the suit gantz and use blood for the suits???


You may be on to something. The blood may be useful in one way or another.


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2010)

I just finshed reading all of it, please Tea stay alive...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

Tei's going to live for no reason other than being the hero's girl. Until Oku decides she's not going to live.


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2010)

I just like how she a motivation for him and all and i wonder what nishi will do, hope he doesn't die again


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jun 24, 2010)

That is the big question for me too. Wonder what that magnificent bastard is doing.


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 25, 2010)

Getting tired of waiting for the chapters...wish this damn manga was weekly.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Getting tired of waiting for the chapters...wish this damn manga was weekly.



Well it is in weekly magazine... Oku is just like anyother seinen mangaka and takes lot of breaks.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 25, 2010)

Seriously, 320 chapters, and I still dont know what the fuck this manga is about. Who are the aliens? Where do these spheres come from? WhHo controls these spheres? Why?

What the hell is happening? As fun as some of the action might be, without any plot or meaningful background, its just gets tedious


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Gantz is supposed to be out bi-weekly I think .


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> new chapter was weird. even though the world is ending a pervert seems to be trying to sleep with tae.


don't you get it dude, it is the end of the world as we know it, and he obviously doesn't  feel fine  



hehey said:


> Spanish people love their Gantz.


don't we eh



JashinistShockTrooper said:


> Interesting chapter to say the least, I got more of the old Gantz wtf is going on feel with this one then a lot of the recent ones.
> 
> I get the feeling Kurono will be just a second too late.


me too



nick1689 said:


> Seriously, 320 chapters, and I still dont know what the fuck this manga is about. Who are the aliens? Where do these spheres come from? WhHo controls these spheres? Why?
> 
> What the hell is happening? As fun as some of the action might be, without any plot or meaningful background, its just gets tedious


wasn't is the german dude whoe made them


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah Gantz was German made . 

The company that made them was using it for a game that people of high society bet on . But there was another purpose to its creation that even he wasn't aware of but that guy who disapeared knows .


----------



## Frostman (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats what makes Gantz so great. we are just as clueless as the people in the manga.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah you can't always expect answers from a seinen .


----------



## Litho (Jun 26, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Seriously, 320 chapters, and I still dont know what the fuck this manga is about. Who are the aliens? Where do these spheres come from? WhHo controls these spheres? Why?
> 
> What the hell is happening? As fun as some of the action might be, without any plot or meaningful background, its just gets tedious



You've been living for how long now? But you still don't know where the fuck life comes from right? And with that you CAN live?  Even worse, there's no awesome action in life.

Nah I wanna know too.


----------



## zan (Jun 26, 2010)

i just spent the last 2 days reading all the chapters starting from the begaining.. i  have the anime and i wanted to know more after what happen.. This is freaking twisted and the end of the world?????? how the hell did that happen??? why did gantz leave......is gantz god???


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah you can't always expect answers from a seinen .



gantz is shounen porn...


----------



## zan (Jun 27, 2010)

just want to make sure am up to date what was the last chapter and how offend does new one come out


----------



## Frostman (Jun 27, 2010)

Its a bi weekly manga. Next chapter should be out this week i think.


----------



## zan (Jun 27, 2010)

what was the last chapter that came out am at 320


----------



## Frostman (Jun 27, 2010)

320 is the latest.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> gantz is shounen porn...



Exactly it's a seinen .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Exactly it's a seinen .



no its shounen.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

You missed the joke . Well done .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> You missed the joke . Well done .



i get the joke but seinin isn't the land of boobs and gore for the sake of boobs and gore.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> i get the joke but seinin isn't the land of boobs and gore for the sake of boobs and gore.



Seinen is only related to the age group that it's aimed at . Gantz isn't aimed at kids . It's aimed at adult men therefore Seinen .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Seinen is only related to the age group that it's aimed at . Gantz isn't aimed at kids . It's aimed at adult men therefore Seinen .



adults who ride special buses? gantz is more for the underrepresented market of 13 year olds who jerk off to the 18+ section of newgrounds.com.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> adults who ride special buses? gantz is more for the underrepresented market of 13 year olds who jerk off to the 18+ section of newgrounds.com.



It's a seinen get over it .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

but its as dumb as a shounen.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

Great manga love it and soon it will end


----------



## zan (Jun 27, 2010)

it going to end soon?


----------



## hehey (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> but its as dumb as a shounen.


Dude, the terms shonen and seinen have absolutely nothing to do with quality or writing or anything, solely who its aimed at, get over it.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 27, 2010)

hehey said:


> Dude, the terms shonen and seinen have absolutely nothing to do with quality or writing or anything, solely who its aimed at, get over it.



The cold hard truth.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

hehey said:


> Dude, the terms shonen and seinen have absolutely nothing to do with quality or writing or anything, solely who its aimed at, get over it.



and gantz isn't aimed at anyone older than 13, hence making it shounen.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> and gantz isn't aimed at anyone older than 13, hence making it shounen.



Jesus Christ it's a seinen . Are you like... TRYING to make a fool out of yourself ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

rofl, what makes it a seinin.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 27, 2010)

Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW



You might want to bother with looking stuff up. Well, that, and the blatantly obvious adult content, lack of furigana for kanji, etc. that screams seinen.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

How can someone even read ONE chapter without thinking "seinen"


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe by being a person that badmouths the shounen category in a general fallacy fashion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 27, 2010)

airgear has tits, weee seinin.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> airgear has tits, weee seinin.



It's not tits that make it seinen... I'm not even going to bother with this . 

Why don't you occupy yourself with mature things like Transformers and G.I. Joe ?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> airgear has tits, weee seinin.



Yeah, Air Gear is seinen. Anything else besides more generalizing? You might as well badmouth all fiction novels because you don't happen to like one.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> airgear has tits, weee seinin.


Good argument, bro.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 28, 2010)

Dude's obviously trolling.


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Dude's obviously trolling.



seriously, shouldnt bother with him


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 28, 2010)

Gamaran, one of the nice examples of really good shounen.


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Gamaran, one of the nice examples of really good shounen.



indeed, i didnt see a Gamaran thread here though , i'll probably search it later


----------



## hehey (Jun 28, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> and gantz isn't aimed at anyone older than 13, hence making it shounen.



Gantz is in a magazine intended for men, therefore it is seinen, why?, because if its in a magazine intended for men that means that it was pout there to appeal to men, which should be obvious to anyone whose not an idiot, thats a cold hard fact. Gantz is seinen.

Gantz is published in the same magazine as Zetman, Liar Game, Tough, and Addicted to Curry, this should show you that writting, content, pacing, characters or even content or anything else (that has nothing to do with demographics) has jack shit to do with whether its shonen or seinen, the only thing that matters is who it was made for, and since Gantz was made for a mens magazine, it is Seinen.


----------



## Litho (Jun 28, 2010)

Gantz is as seinen as it gets. And also people who say it's just tits and violence are missing alot.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah get your head out of your ass. Gantz is more than just tits and ass.

It's so much more. Plus the computer animation makes reading it a delight for the eyes.


----------



## zan (Jun 29, 2010)

why are you guys feeding the troll???


also  when is the new one coming out?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2010)

when is the new chapter out?


----------



## Frostman (Jun 29, 2010)

Their bored thats all.


----------



## Atsuro (Jun 30, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> why are you guys feeding the *idiot???*



Fixed. And Gantz has seriously sucked me in. I need a new chapter.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

its a great manga. i recently caught up. love it


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 30, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> also  when is the new one coming out?





~Ageha~ said:


> when is the new chapter out?



I third this.  When is it coming out?  I'm looking forward to this next chapter.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 30, 2010)

Gantz only gets good around ch. 300


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't like the whole invasion thing so I disagree .


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 30, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Gantz only gets good around ch. 300



Your opinion...but to me it really started getting really good after that Buddha mission.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree, the dino mission was a really awesome arc.

The next young jump comes out Thursday. So we should be seeing spoilers any minute now. probably.

Found this, although it doesn't add much
EDIT:[sp]
[0321]Degeneration of the salvation
[/sp]


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

Aww man the dino mission was hilariously awesome .


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 30, 2010)

New chapter(english): Id 16.4.


----------



## zan (Jun 30, 2010)

aNy online scans


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy shit. 

We can go out by here. 

+ 

I am a lolicon / Bestiality


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 30, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> aNy online scans



ch.41


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 30, 2010)

I always laugh when i look at this page:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jun 30, 2010)

^Agreed, lawlsy page.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

There is also some bestiality. Lawlsy chapter is hilarious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2010)

Rape Spider.

It's aaaaaaaaaaaaaaawright.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

Well... We haven't had much alien sex lately so fair enough ..


----------



## Brian (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't expect anything less from that guy


----------



## zan (Jun 30, 2010)

haha loli lol


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2010)

weird chapter so the guy is into loli he is a p*d*p****


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jun 30, 2010)

Who called it?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 1, 2010)

I?m surprised that lolicon didn?t rape Tae


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah shit so Tae's gonna get raped by a mutant cricket???


----------



## Litho (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool! I haven't seen monsters raping people since berserk! 

Lolicon?!?!


----------



## Frostman (Jul 1, 2010)

Nine naked dudes around her and alien insect gets first dibs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I?m surprised that lolicon didn?t rape Tae



Me too actually.


----------



## Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I´m surprised that lolicon didn´t rape Tae



He will in due time, don't worry


----------



## Litho (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait... Is the lolicon that Gantz fighter with the mustache?!? That wouldn't make sence though... Maybe it's his brother! They look alike 

Also, I kinda want tae to get raped. I want bad things to happen to her. Don't know why though


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 2, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Wait... Is the lolicon that Gantz fighter with the mustache?!? That wouldn't make sence though... Maybe it's his brother! They look alike
> 
> *Also, I kinda want tae to get raped. I want bad things to happen to her. Don't know why though *



It's probably because your a sick bastard, your the kind of guy who faps to two girls and one cup isnt that right you sick fuck?Dont worry you are not alone.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I?m surprised that lolicon didn?t rape Tae



The actual shocker would be if Tae actually put out just to survive this to the old lolicon and Kei finds them in the middle of it..


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 2, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> It's probably because your a sick bastard, your the kind of guy who faps to two girls and one cup isnt that right you sick fuck?Dont worry you are not alone.



I think you're correct in this assumption.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The actual shocker would be if Tae actually put out just to survive this to the old lolicon and Kei finds them in the middle of it..



I think this is likely, actually. 

I doubt the lolicon will rape Tae. If that was his intention, he wouldn't have told her about his sexual orientation, he would just have acted nice until they found themselves in a safe and secluded area. 

I think the lolicon will simply point out to Tae that she'd be dead by now without him, and he'll offer to continue protecting her in exchange for sex. And Tae will probably say yes, since it's her only chance to survive.


----------



## E (Jul 2, 2010)

poor tae, either get raped by a pedo or get raped by a nasty-ass bug


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 2, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> I think this is likely, actually.
> 
> I doubt the lolicon will rape Tae. If that was his intention, he wouldn't have told her about his sexual orientation, he would just have acted nice until they found themselves in a safe and secluded area.
> 
> I think the lolicon will simply point out to Tae that she'd be dead by now without him, and he'll offer to continue protecting her in exchange for sex. And Tae will probably say yes, since it's her only chance to survive.



Oh,I can't wait for Kei's reaction in that case..


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 2, 2010)

Anybody ever though that Kei might find them before anything happens, and he kills lolicon guy before he even gets to lay a finger on Tae for talking back, which alienates Tae from Kei?

"He was nice to me and saved my life!"
"He was a pervert who was going to rape you!"
"Kei, I don't even know you anymore...!"

But, seeing as it's Gantz, I doubt that will happen....

What's more likely;

GOOSH, GOOSH, GOOSH!

One way or another...


----------



## zan (Jul 6, 2010)

we get another season this week right??


----------



## Higawa (Jul 7, 2010)

That chapter was awesome! Cause it had Booobs many of them and nice asses!

And also the action was good :33


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jul 7, 2010)

Heres a movie update for anyone whos interested. Hasn't been posted here yet I dont think.





I think this is Hikawa, Reika, Old man and I dont know the last. those are my guesses anyway.





Kill Bill?



Sakurai. Not joking.



onion alien




And last but not least the new trailer which is fucking awesome. Onion, Tanaka, Buhhda and Vampires, this movie is looking better and better


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 7, 2010)

^ doesnt look bad tbf


Tae just cant get a break


----------



## Higawa (Jul 7, 2010)

Hikawa is blond


----------



## zan (Jul 7, 2010)

here is chapter 8


----------



## zan (Jul 7, 2010)

here is chapter 8


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2010)

looks pretty good . 

Tae


----------



## Noitora (Jul 7, 2010)

Really looking forward to that.

Is Katou in it?


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 7, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Hikawa is blond


yeah...I hope that dude isn't really cast as Host Samurai......NOT FIT.


Noitora said:


> Really looking forward to that.
> 
> Is Katou in it?


yeah, Katou's in it...think he's played by the guy who was in Death Note Live action film..


And if that creepy dude really plays Hikawa lol, he is NOT BADASS enough.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 7, 2010)

The only casting that suits the role is the guy who plays Nishi.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2010)

it will probably be bad as other live action movies made from mangas


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 8, 2010)

the way the people are dying is scary as fuck! Oh and tae needs to get fucked by the mighty morphin cricket. this manga NEEDS more fucking.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Is Izumi there ?


----------



## TicoTico (Jul 8, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> the way the people are dying is scary as fuck! Oh and tae needs to get fucked by the mighty morphin cricket. this manga NEEDS more fucking.


_*Even more*_ straight up fucking?  I know of no manga with as much 'fan-service' as Gantz!



ShaolinAce said:


> Heres a movie update for anyone whos interested. Hasn't been posted here yet I dont think.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I heard it will be in the Cannes festival.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow i was expecting the old guy to be more old. Gantz calls baldie in the manga.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont know who made this but i LOLed:


----------



## Litho (Jul 9, 2010)

Picked up vol. 11 today.

Blue is cool


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 9, 2010)

COMMENCE THE MUTANT CRICKET RAPE!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 11, 2010)

If the movies do well, you think they could be localized?


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 12, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> If the movies do well, you think they could be localized?



You mean like re-made?  or just localized as a foreign film?  

For the first thing, I think if they are highly successful, there could be a chance Hollywood would want some of that Gantz pie, as for localization, probably won't happen...it'll most likely just be shown in festivals or whatever they do...big cities...it'd be cool though.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> You mean like re-made?  or just localized as a foreign film?
> 
> For the first thing, I think if they are highly successful, there could be a chance Hollywood would want some of that Gantz pie, as for localization, probably won't happen...it'll most likely just be shown in festivals or whatever they do...big cities...it'd be cool though.




A hollywood Gantz movie ? Well the special effects would be good but hollywood tends to ruin a lot of things so I'd rather not see that happen.. 
unless it had dinosaurs . 

So whens the new chapter out ?


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> A hollywood Gantz movie ? Well the special effects would be good but hollywood tends to ruin a lot of things so I'd rather not see that happen..
> unless it had dinosaurs .
> 
> So whens the new chapter out ?



Yeah, but with this material they may be able to make something badass out of it...NO MUTHAFUCKING DINOSAURS...

I'd like to know that myself....it's been a little while since the last release..

and...Binky got a new sig?   It's creepy man.  It suits you. And what's with  the "skoky-licious"


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah, but with this material they may be able to make something badass out of it...NO MUTHAFUCKING DINOSAURS...
> 
> I'd like to know that myself....it's been a little while since the last release..
> 
> and...Binky got a new sig?   It's creepy man.  It suits you. And what's with  the "skoky-licious"



Dinosaurs are awesome . 

Skoky means diving .


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 12, 2010)

Hollywood has a rep for screwing up Anime adaptations, look what the pricks did to Dragonball 

Although CGI dinosaurs and other Gantz badassery would be just awesome to watch on the big screen


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 12, 2010)

Zero? said:


> Hollywood has a rep for screwing up Anime adaptations, look what the pricks did to Dragonball
> 
> Although CGI dinosaurs and other Gantz badassery would be just awesome to watch on the big screen



god don't remind me of DBZ...what a shit film.

CGI dinosaurs just spells impending disaster...like shit CGI...like DBZ had.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 13, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> god don't remind me of DBZ...what a shit film.
> 
> CGI dinosaurs just spells impending disaster...like shit CGI...like DBZ had.



Nah, hollywood fucks a lot of things up, but they do alright on the CGI dept.

Its one of their only redeeming aspects. :/


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 13, 2010)

Tae looks better than Kishimoto and Reika in this movie.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are spoilers i found of the new chapter(322) over at MH, no pictures yet.

[sp]


			
				GAT-X252 said:
			
		

> Lolicon saves Tae punching the bug out but the bugs keep attacking the group. Some of people are victims of the bug's stings, they run away from the bugs with the lolicon leading the group untill they reach the surface.
> 
> Kurono hears about Tae escaping and starts to cry.
> 
> ...





			
				Thunder Snake said:
			
		

> I just got Young Jump this morning and can confirm that the above spoiler is true. Few things to add:
> The aliens are no longer scared of the humans, they laugh at them now.
> Twice we can see blonde alien's face on large display screens in the Alien shopping district (Which is the best way I can describe where Tae and company emerge). It looks like some sort of information or order as there is text next to his portrait.
> The aliens have hover cars!
> ...


[/sp]


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Here are spoilers i found of the new chapter(322) over at MH, no pictures yet.
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



  It still gets me that they refer to the new guy as "lolicon guy" 

He and tae make a good naked ass-kicking team.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do they eat people if it tastes bad ?


----------



## Frostman (Jul 15, 2010)

[sp]Its good for their health?[/sp]


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 15, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they eat people if it tastes bad ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it's probably a new dish, as they probably started eating humans when the invasion started which was like 2 days ago if memory serves. So I would guess that those two were trying the trendy, new dish and found it not to their tastes. Their may be aliens out there that love it and some that don't, as with people with people with certain foods. 

I've thought about this way too much


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah that makes sense . I was just trying to be all witty . 

Do we know the reason for the invasion btw ? A part of me hopes it's never explained  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those aliens are pretentious bastards . Getting food from a restaurant then feeding it to your pet ? assholes .


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope things get even freakier...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

You would          .


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 15, 2010)

yes I would.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

It's taking a while for it to come out huh ?


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

322 nao


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 17, 2010)

This movie looks pretty decent. Still no idea who the black-hair-stache guy is? My guess is he's Sakata or Inaba 

Also, holy hell what is raping Tae


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

I doubt it's either XD


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This movie looks pretty decent. Still no idea who the black-hair-stache guy is? My guess is he's Sakata or Inaba
> 
> Also, holy hell what is raping Tae



A mutant cricket . Or as I like to call it a raperoach .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 17, 2010)

Ooh, catchy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it me, or is Tae no longer just and average, plain girl?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ooh, catchy.



inorite ?



Super Mike said:


> Is it me, or is Tae no longer just and average, plain girl?



Well the raperoach seems to like her a lot .


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Is it me, or is Tae no longer just and average, plain girl?



Tae has stopped being plain for a while now.  Nishi became a bishi


----------



## fakund1to (Jul 17, 2010)

I love it, raperoach


----------



## zan (Jul 18, 2010)

so no chapter yet?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. But there are some spoilers (with pics):

*Spoiler*: __ 













> @Posted by GAT-X252
> Trans 69
> 
> Lolicon saves Tae punching the bug out but the bugs keep attacking the group. Some of people are victims of the bug's stings, they run away from the bugs with the lolicon leading the group untill they reach the surface.
> ...


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

^^seriously. need to see Loli Man make his move


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Unfortunately, no. But there are some spoilers (with pics):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



wtffff at the soup pic  awesome


----------



## Brian (Jul 18, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Unfortunately, no. But there are some spoilers (with pics):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



human soup?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Why does Tae always look like she's smiling ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2010)

Because, she digs the raperoach.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that name catching on ? *is proud* 

Whatever fucked up shit is going on she always looks like she has a little smile .


----------



## zan (Jul 18, 2010)

because she see kie


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 18, 2010)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Nope . The raw is though .


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 18, 2010)

What's taking so long...spanish is always out faster...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> What's taking so long...spanish is always out faster...



I bet it's your fault .


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 18, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I bet it's your fault .



No it's probably because of your awful sig...


----------



## zan (Jul 19, 2010)

so i guess we going to get last week when this or next week comes out??


----------



## Higawa (Jul 19, 2010)

I need the chapter


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 19, 2010)

Gantz #322 RAW: WSJ Preview


Script in spanish by Shani Andras:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pagina 1 

GANTZ 

Una arriesgada huida en busqueda de un poco de esperanza. La ruta del escape es una horrorosa fortaleza 

Tae: KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA // Ugh 

#Esta es una obra ficticia. Cualquier parecido con personas, organizaciones o eventos existentes son pura coincidencia y no guardan relaci?n alguna. 

Pagina 2 

?Superando las once millones de copias vendidas! 
?El nuevo Young Jump Comic, el volumen 28 de Gantz ya a la venta y con gran aceptaci?n! 

?Gran impresi?n adicional despues del continuo agotamiento en las ventas! 
La novelizaci?n de los "hechos ocurridos antes del accidente del metro" 
[GANTZ/MINUS] 
?A la venta y con gran aceptaci?n! 

?La tan esperada versi?n cinematogr?fica Live Action a sido acordada! 

Int?rpetres 
Kei Kurono / Kazunari Ninomiya 
Masaru Kato / Kennichi Matsuyama 
Tae Kojima / Yuriko Yoshikata 
Joichiro Nishi / Kanata Hongo 
Kei Kishimoto / Natsuna 

La gira del estudio Toho en todo el pa?s comienza a mediados de la primavera del 2011 

------------------- 

GANTZ 

[0322]Conexi?n de los lugares mas espantosos 

------------------- 

Puedes entender por que golpea con tanta fuerza. 

------------------- 

Oku Hiroya 

Pagina 3 

Monstruo: Kyurururururu 

Bigotudo: ?Corran a travez de ellos! 

Personas: WAAAAAA // OOOOUUUGHH 

Pagina 4 

Personas: AGH // HAAAAAAA 

Pagina 5 

Personas: ?La corriente se detuvo! // ?Si! // ?Estamos a salvo! // ?Si! ?Estamos salvados! // ?Mam?! ?Mam?! // ?Salgamos por aqu?! // !Por este lado! ?Por este lado podremos salir de aqu?! 

Pagina 6 

Personas: Ha // Ha // Ha // Luz... // Ha // Ha // ?Te encuentras bien? // Se puede ver la luz que viene desde arriba... // Ha 

Personas: Una de esas cosas me mordio en la espalda... // Me esta doliendo... // A mi me mordio en la pierna... // Mierda... 

Bigotudo: Oye tu... // ?Te encuentras bien? 

Tae: Si... // No me parece...que me duela en algun lado... 

Pagina 7 

Persona: Si // Creo que si? // Creo que entre los que lograron escapar hab?a una muchacha // Media mas o menos esta altura // T?pico peinado de muchacha de escuela? // y tenia un rostro bastante simpl?n? 

Se quejaba bastante?y no paraba de decir ?Kei Chan?? // ?Kei Chan? ?Kei Chan?? // Pero no se que le habr? sido de ella 

Kurono: Oooohhh 

Persona: ?Te pasa algo? 

Bigotudo: ?Estas bien? // ?Ya falta solo un poco! 

Pagina 9 

Personas: ?Que lugar es este? // ?Estamos en la superficie? // ?Donde estamos? 

Personas: Haaa // ?Mira! // Que... // ?Que es lugar es este...? 

Anuncio del rubio: Levantense hombres valientes luchen portando las armas en las manos para obtener la gloria del futuro 

Pagina 10 

Kurono: Tae Chan // ?Dentro de poco estare contigo! 

Personas: Ha // ?Que demonios son esas cosas? 

Pagina 11 

Personas: ?Acaso esta es la ciudad de los extraterrestres? // Increible? 

Pagina 12 

Personas: ?Ahora adonde vamos...? // Pero... // ?Si son enormes! ?Mierda! 

Personas: Comparados con su tama?o... // ?Que vendriamos a ser nosotros? // ?Insectos? // Creo que hasta los bichos serian mas grandes 

Pagina 13 

Gigantes: Oye mira // Ha Ha Ha ?Que son esos? // Que gracioso // Se ven muy graciosos 

Tae: Ha 

Gigantes: ?Hey! ?Hey! // ?Se habran escapado de algun lado? // Ha Ha Ha ?Que es eso? // Aaaaa 

Pagina 14 

Personas: ?Se dieron cuenta que estamos aqui! // ?No estamos en peligro? // ?Que hacemos? // ?Oye! // ?Que hacemos? 

Pagina 15 

Gigantes: ?Miren eso! // Ha Ha Ha 

Bigotudo: ?Corramos hasta que no haya ningun de ellos cerca! 

Personas: ?Mierda! ?Hasta donde? ?Aqu? esta bien? 

Bigotudo: ?No te separes de mi! 

Tae: ?Si! 

Bigotudo: ??? 

Carteles: Cafe // Almuerzo 

Pagina 16 

Personas: ?Que es...eso? 

Bigotudo: Tsk 

Personas: No hagan ruido... 

Pagina 17 

Personas: ?Corremos? // ?Adonde? // ?Lo hacemos? // Phew // Estuvo cerca... // Mierda... 

Gigantes: Este plato pierde su sabor // Ya me canse de comer esto... // Ya no quiero... 

Perro: !? 

Pagina 18 

Tae: !? 

Pagina 19 

Bichos: Kyururururururu 

Kurono: ?Corran a travez de ellos! 

Bichos: Kyurururu 

Pagina 20 

Personas: Oh // Ouughh // ?Ellos..! ?Ellos comen humanos...! 

Personas: Oye ?Que es eso? // ??? // Waaaa 

Personas: Haaaa // Waaaaa 

Gigantes: Ahi, estan ahi 

Pagina 21 

Personas: ?Que tengo en la espalda? // ?Cuidado! ?Hay un grupo mirandonos! // ?Que se supone que es ese? // ??Un policia!? // ?Tenemos que irnos! 

Bigotudo: ?Huyan a donde sea! 

Pagina 22 

Crueldad sin precedentes 

Habr? un descanso para producir las graficas generadas por computadora. 
La publicaci?n regresa en el YJ #36.37 (numero doble) a la venta el jueves 5 de Agosto. 

END [0322] GANTZ 
??Tae se encuentra en una situaci?n sin escapatoria!? 
?Ser? publicado en el YJ#36.37 numero doble (Jueves 5 de Agosto)!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 19, 2010)

The Spanish sure love their Gantz .


----------



## zan (Jul 20, 2010)

GANTZ A Dangerous age a flight in search of a little hope. The route of the escape is a horrifying strength Tae: KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA / / Ugh # This is a fictitious work. Existing Any Similarity with people, Organizations or events is pure coincidence and They Do not have Relation some. 2 Surpassing the page eleven million copies Sold! The new Young Jump Comics, volume 28 of Gantz Already on sale and with great Acceptance! Additional Great After the continuous impression Exhaustion in the sales! The novelizaci? N of "facts Happened Before the accident of metro" [GANTZ / MINUS] On sale and with great Acceptance! Waited So for Action film version Decided to Live! Int? Rpetres Kei Kurono / Kazunari Ninomiya Masaru Kato / Kennichi Matsuyama Tae Kojima / Yuriko Nishi Yoshikata Joichiro / Kanata Fungus Kei Kishimoto / Natsuno The tour of the Toho study in all the country Begins in the middle of the spring of the 2011 --- GANTZ ---------------- [0322] Connection of the frightful places ------------------- But so That You Can Understand strikes it with as much force. Hiroya Oku ------------------- Page 3 Monster: Kyurururururu Mustache: They run to travez of them! People: WAAAAAA / / OOOOUUUGHH Page 4 People: AGH / / HAAAAAAA Page 5 People: The current paused! / / If! / / We are out of danger! / / If! We are saved! / / Mother! Mother! / / We leave this way! / /! By this side! By this side we will be Able to leave here! Page 6 People: There is / / Is / / Is / / Light? / / Is / / Is / / You are well? / / Can be seen The Light That eat from above? / / You People: One of Those Things in the back he bit me? / / This hurting to Me? / / I was bitten in the leg? / / Excrement? Mustache: It hears your? / / You are well? Tae: If? / / Does Not Seem to me? That it hurts me in Some side? Page 7 Person: If / / I believe That if? / / I Believe That It Enters Those That Was managed to escape an Average / / this girl more or less / / Typical height of school girl combed? / / And tapeworm to face simpl enough? N? One Complain enough? And It Did not stop to say? Kei Chan? / /? Kei Chan? ? Kei Chan? / / But Not That It Will Have Been him of her Kurono: Oooohhh Person: She passes something to you? Mustache: These good? / / It Already Lacks only a little! Page 9 People: That place is this? / / We are in the surface? / / Where we are? People: haaa / / It watches! / / That? / / That is it is this place? Announcement of the blonde: Rise Up the brave men fights Carrying arms in the hands to Obtain the glory of the future Page 10 Kurono: Tae Chan / / Soon I'll be with you! People: There is / / Those Things That are demons? People Page 11: Perhaps this is the city of the extraterrestrial ones? / / Incredible? Page 12 People: Where We Go Now? / / But? / / If They Are Enormous! Excrement! People: Compared with ITS size? / / That we would come to Being? / / Insects? / / I Believe That the tiny beasts Until They would be great But Giants Page 13: It hears / / sight You've Those That They Are? / / That graceful / / is seen very graceful Tae: It has Giants: Hey! Hey! / / They are have escaped of Some side? / / You You That I is that? / / Aaaaa Page 14 People: They Realized That we are here! / / We are not in danger? / / That we do? / / It hears! / / That we do? Page 15 Giants: They watch that! / / You've Mustache: We run Until There Is Not Any of them surrounds! People: Excrement! To where? Here this good? Mustache: You Do Not Separate of my! Tae: If! Mustache: e? Posters: / / coffee Lunch People Page 16: That I is? that? Mustache: Tsk People: They Do Not make noise? 17 Page People: We run? / / Where? / / We do it? / / Phew / / Was close? / / Excrement? Giants: This plate Loses its / / flavor Already throw to me to eat this? / / No longer I want? Dog:? Page 18 Tae:? Page 19 Tiny beasts: Kyururururururu Kurono: They run to travez of them! Tiny beasts: Kyurururu Page 20 People: O / / Ouughh / / They.! They eat Humans?! People: That I She hears is that? / / E? / / Waaa People: haaaa / / Waaaaa Giants: There, They are There People Page 21: That I Have in the back? / / Taken care of! There is a group looking at us! / / That That assumes one is that? / / A police? / / We must go to us! Mustache: They flee to WHERE it is! Page 22 Cruelty Without foregoing There will be a rest to produce the ones generated by computer graphic. The publication returns in the YJ # 36.37 on sale (I number double) Thursday 5 of August. END [0322] GANTZ Tae is in a situation Without escape? It will be published in the YJ # 36.37 I double number (Thursday 5 of August)!
(Enter up to 150 words)
Translate again

Page 1 GANTZ A daring escape in search of a little hope. The route of escape is a horrid strong Tae: KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA / / Ugh # This is a work of fiction. Any resemblance to persons, organizations or existing events are purely coincidental and bear no relationship? No one. Page 2? Overcoming eleven million copies sold! ? The new Young Jump Comics, Gantz Volume 28 now on sale and with great acceptance? N! ? Great printing or further n the continuing depletion after sales! The novelizaci? N of the "facts before the accident occurred underground [GANTZ / MINUS]? On sale and with great acceptance? N! • The long-awaited version? N cinematic? Fica Live Action has been agreed! Int? Rpetres Kei Kurono / Kazunari Ninomiya Masaru Kato / Kennichi Matsuyama Tae Kojima / Yuriko Nishi Yoshikata Joichiro / Kanata Hongo Kei Kishimoto / Natsuno Toho studio's tour around the pa? S begins in mid-spring 2011 ---- --------------- GANTZ [0322] Conexi? No more frightening places that you understand ------------------- hit so hard. Hiroya Oku ------------------- Page 3 Monster: Kyurururururu mustache:? Running across them! People: WAAAAAA / / OOOOUUUGHH Page 4 People: AGH / / HAAAAAAA Page 5 persons: • The current is stopped! / /? Yes! / /?'re Safe! / /? Yes! "We are saved! / /? Mam?! ? Mam?! / /? Let's get out of here?! / /! This way! ? On this side we go from here?! Page 6 People: Ha / / Ha / / Ha / / Light ... / / Ha / / Ha / /? You okay? / / You can see the light coming from above ... / / Ha People: One of those things bit me on the back ... / / I'm hurting ... / / A bit me on my leg ... / / Shit ... Mustache: Hey you ... / /? You okay? Tae: Si ... / / I do not think ... that hurt me in some way ... Page 7 Person: Yes / / I think if? / / I think that among those who escaped hab? A girl / / Media more or less this point / / T? Peak school girl hairstyle? / / And had a pretty simple face? N? He complained enough? And kept saying? Kei Chan? / /? Kei Chan? ? Kei Chan? / / But do not you there? it was Kurono: Oooohhh Person:? something wrong? Mustache:? Are you okay? / /? It will not be just a little! Page 9 People:? What is this place? / / "We are on the surface? / /? Where are we? People: haaa / /? Look! / / What ... / /? What is this place is ...? Blonde Announcement: Rise Up brave men fight carrying the weapons in their hands for the glory of the future Page 10 Kurono: Tae Chan / /? Be with you shortly! People: Ha / /? What the hell are these things? Page 11 People:? Perhaps this is a city of aliens? / / Unbelievable? Page 12 People:? Now where are we going ...? / / But ... / /? If you are great! ? Shit! People: Compared to its size? O. .. / /? Would become us? / /? Insects? / / I believe that until the bugs would be larger Pagina 13 Giants: Hey look / / Ha Ha Ha? What are these? / / How funny / / Tae They look really funny: It's Giants: "Hey! "Hey! / /? Will have escaped from somewhere? / / Ha Ha Ha? What is it? / / Aaaaa Page 14 People:? They realized that we are here! / /? We are not in danger? / /? What do we do? / /? Hey! / /? What do we do? Page 15 Giants:? Look at that! / / Ha Ha Ha mustache:? We'll run until there are none of them close! People:? Shit! ? Far? ? Here? right? Mustache: • Do not separate yourself from me! Tae:? Yes! Mustache:?? Posters: Cafe / Lunch / Page 16 People: which is ... that? Mustache: Tsk People: Do not make noise ... Page 17 People:? We run? / /? Where? / /? We do it? / / Phew / / That was close ... / / Shit ... Giants: This dish loses its flavor / / I get tired of eating this ... / / I do not want ... Dog!? Page 18 Tae:!? Page 19 Bugs: Kyururururururu Kurono:? Running across them! Bugs: Kyurururu Page 20 People: O / / Ouughh / /? They ..! ? They eat humans ...! People: Hey? What is it? / /?? / / Waaa People: haaaa / / Waaaaa Giants: There, are there Pagina 21 People: which I have in the back? / /? Care! Is there a group looking at us! " / /? That is supposed to be that? / /?? A cop!? / /? Have to go! Mustache:? Flee to anywhere! Page 22 Cruelty unprecedented Habr? a break to produce computer-generated graphics. The publication? No returns on YJ # 36.37 (double issue) on sale on Thursday August 5. END [0322] GANTZ? Tae is in a situation on production without any escape?! ? Being? published in the YJ # 36.37 double issue (Thursday, August 5)!


----------



## Frostman (Jul 20, 2010)

I am soooooo not reading that.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Spanish people love their Gantz.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 20, 2010)

What the hell...helpmenow??  Ever hear of paragraph indents? lol


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank god I don't need the translation at all.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Thank god I don't need the translation at all.



Yeah  the raws are enough for this chapter .


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, it does help when you actually read Japanese. Not exactly deep dialogue though.


----------



## Cash (Jul 20, 2010)

dnot know if its posted or not but I just watched it and thought i'd share. 

[YOUTUBE]MPTfpyKSCKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I saw that.  Looks decent.  Not til next year though, right?


----------



## cepillon (Jul 20, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> GANTZ A Dangerous age a flight in search of a little hope.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

You translation is for real ?

I Would like scan Gantz in enlglish, but i dont have a real translation 
so if u translation is real and free  or somebody wants to help, i can edit a english scan.

Thanks


----------



## zan (Jul 20, 2010)

am colombian.....


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 21, 2010)

Did that all start with that Kubo thing?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah but looks like manga providers band to gether to try and get manga online site to stop posting mangas. the lubo thing just added more fire to it by have an idiot sent kubo congratulations on a chapter that was not even suppose to be out yet.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 21, 2010)

Still no English scan? 

shm

And manga scanners, translators etc should do what the scanners do with American comics. Package them in a nice little .cbr and send them out on mediafire etc.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 21, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Still no English scan?
> 
> shm
> 
> And manga scanners, translators etc should do what the scanners do with American comics. Package them in a nice little .cbr and send them out on mediafire etc.



Are you suggesting we violate tradition?

Seriously, cbr is kind of pointless when any comic book reader accepts both. There are scanners that use mediafire.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 24, 2010)

where is my chapter??


----------



## Brian (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it's finally time to learn Spanish

just for Gantz


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 24, 2010)

no es posible hombre


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 24, 2010)

Brian said:


> I think it's finally time to learn Spanish
> 
> just for Gantz


Holy shit...not a bad idea Brian.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 25, 2010)

shit man, gants is getting more and more creepy. holy shit.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 25, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> shit man, gants is getting more and more creepy. holy shit.



Creepy..yes, and more twisted.  It's not that this arc isn't good, but the earlier ones that didn't involve the world turning to shit were better.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Creepy..yes, and more twisted.  It's not that this arc isn't good, but the earlier ones that didn't involve the world turning to shit were better.



Yeah true . But this is a climax though so something big had to happen .


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Creepy..yes, and more twisted. It's not that this arc isn't good, but the earlier ones that didn't involve the world turning to shit were better.


 
nononono, i dont say it's bad, i'm loving this manga. it's just the shit is creepy and awesome. i'm sure it's becasue later on humans will need to have a good reason to slaughter these sons of bitches.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 26, 2010)

Still no english scans?


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

nope. nothing.


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

Just began reading this   Only on 270 though, but it's pretty interesting so far.  

How long have you guys been waiting for an update anyway?  lol if I get caught up and there are no updates for months, this will be the third time that has happened


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2010)

Soooo whose ready for the live action movie that is suppose to be coming out????


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> Just began reading this   Only on 270 though, but it's pretty interesting so far.
> 
> How long have you guys been waiting for an update anyway?  lol if I get caught up and there are no updates for months, this will be the third time that has happened



The chapters comes out every 2 weeks but sometimes we have to wait 3 weeks. Next chapter (#323) will be out at august 5th


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jul 26, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> The chapters comes out every 2 weeks but sometimes we have to wait 3 weeks. Next chapter (#323) will be out at august 5th



Cool, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 26, 2010)

ok one of the Kuronos must die, sorry i know this come from no where but i just finished reading it


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the survivor will be the 2nd Kurono. The original will die in a badass way.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is an english scan out ?


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

hussamb said:


> ok one of the Kuronos must die, sorry i know this come from no where but i just finished reading it



i thought the same when i caught up lol. it just made me hate Reika so much. cant wait to see him gunned down and dumped in soup


----------



## hussamb (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ to tell u the truth we all knew that Kuronos would end with Reika if he didnt know that he could revive tea again.

but why i am saying one of them should die?
becoz he is giving all the spot lights to one of them, even when the tokyo team gathered for the 1st time, we only saw the original one


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2010)

Actuall i thought Kurono would kill himself if he couldn't revive tae. 

The question isn't weather one will die, the question is which one.


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

i think the obvious answer would be the copy but you never know. 

this chapter will never come out :/


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2010)

The real one dieing would cause more drama.


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

Frostman said:


> The real one dieing would cause more drama.



Tae . then again the copy would probably dump Reika on the spot. that'd be pretty epic


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jul 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i think the obvious answer would be the copy but you never know.
> 
> this chapter will never come out :/


It kinda irks me that you guys keep calling Kurono 2 the copy. The original Kurono died in the first chapter. Every character is a copy..  lol Sorry  It's kinda a pet peeve.

But yeah this chapters taking a heck of a long time to be translated. It should have been done last week.


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> It kinda irks me that you guys keep calling Kurono 2 the copy. The original Kurono died in the first chapter. Every character is a copy..  lol Sorry  It's kinda a pet peeve.
> 
> But yeah this chapters taking a heck of a long time to be translated. It should have been done last week.



it irks me you didnt call the copies copy Kurono 3


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 27, 2010)

i feel like not to read this chapter anymore, it was real creepy, i may just read translation.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Speaking of copies, I'd always thought that the first Kurono clone (the one who debuted in the first chapter) was killed by Izumi just before the Dinosaur Mission when they shot each other.  And, if that's right, let's not forget that the Kurono who was created at the start of that mission was killed by Hikawa.  If this is all true, then the current Kurono 1 and 2 are actually copies 3 and 4!

.....Ok, that's waaay too confusing 

EDIT:  I just realized the only things that have killed Kurono are people nearly as awesome as him...

...and a train


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2010)

If i remember correctly he was transferred to Gantz


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> If i remember correctly he was transferred to Gantz



*shrugs*  I always saw it that way.  The whole vision fading to black and thoughts getting slower just had me think he was dying.  And then considering Izumi was transferred (I actually expected Gantz to troll him and let him die) had me convinced.

Which just made me remember how I expected Kurono to be transferred after getting killed by Hikawa, seeing as how that happened to Izumi even though he was free.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually, every time Gantz transfers them to another place... doesn't he just copypaste them there, cloning them every single time?


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> EDIT:  I just realized the only things that have killed Kurono are people nearly as awesome as him...
> 
> ...and a train


^ lol



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Actually, every time Gantz transfers them to another place... doesn't he just copypaste them there, cloning them every single time?



That's a good question..never really thought about it...


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Actually, every time Gantz transfers them to another place... doesn't he just copypaste them there, cloning them every single time?



That could be true, but I still would only count the times a person _died_ and came back as them being copied.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm actually gonna finally buy the volumes...


----------



## Frostman (Jul 29, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> That could be true, but I still would only count the times a person _died_ and came back as them being copied.



Yea cause its just way too annoying top think about. A bit scary too.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah if gantz recopied them every single time, aren't they supposed to lose their memory as well...at least up til that point...?

so he really only copied them when they died...I guess.lol


----------



## E (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



humans being used for shitty dog food


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2010)

^I laughed at that.  Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 4, 2010)

People probably shouldn't assert their definition of an identity as if it were fact. 

Ch.101

There's a bit of what looks like spanish on the last page. I think it's just saying that there'll be a double issue on the 5th august but I don't really know.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2010)

Rob` said:


> People probably shouldn't assert their definition of an identity as if it were fact.



Are you talking bout the Clone topic?  

If you are, dude, we're just debating.  Innocent harmless discussion.  Bouncing ideas back and forth is all we have between releases.  It's all just speculation.


----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2010)

That soup is one of the most disgusting shit I've seen in this manga so far.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Greatest chapter we had in a while !


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 6, 2010)

I've considered myself a pretty tough nut before, but the hanging bodies bleeding from the chest like that, the people dog food, and then the...Nestle's Crunch lookin' tumor growths...

Man. The writer has to be on some Alan Moore level insanity.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 6, 2010)

The chapter #323 (in spanish) is already out:

Link removed

They sure love their Gantz.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 6, 2010)

I just read the chapter and I'm at a lost of words as to what to say.....just crazy, fantastic,sick, did i mention crazy?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2010)

crazy chapters


----------



## Frostman (Aug 6, 2010)

One thing about Gantz is you don't necessarily need to know the words to know whats going on.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah cause it doesn't have a plot.


----------



## Cash (Aug 7, 2010)

322 is finally out.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow that took a while . I already saw the raws but my god that bowl of soup is disturbing .


----------



## Litho (Aug 8, 2010)

mmmm.
people soup.

So the explanation for the invasion is "we were on our way to Malqyor 7 and we were really hungry"

good stuff.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 8, 2010)

How horrible is this manga at the moment on a scale of 1 to 10?

I dropped it around the 250 mark


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Aug 8, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> The chapter #323 (in spanish) is already out:
> 
> Chapter 197
> 
> They sure love their Gantz.



Gracias!!! A mi me encanta mi Gantz


----------



## Cash (Aug 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Wow that took a while . I already saw the raws but my god that bowl of soup is disturbing .



things like that is why I enjoy Gantz though. I found it hilarious when i noticed the noodles they put in it.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder if whoever writes gantz is a veg head. I mean those aliens eating humans is no different that we eating animals.


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2010)

very surprised at how the lolicon's character turned out to be
despite him being what he was, he still proved to be a good leader and when it came down to it, he proved to be a good person


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2010)

Ganta said:


> things like that is why I enjoy Gantz though. I found it hilarious when i noticed the noodles they put in it.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one to find the scene humorous 



Canute87 said:


> I wonder if whoever writes gantz is a veg head. I mean those aliens eating humans is no different that we eating animals.



I think that might be part of the reason I found it amusing.  The irony was not lost on me...



E said:


> very surprised at how the lolicon's character turned out to be
> despite him being what he was, he still proved to be a good leader and when it came down to it, he proved to be a good person



I was surprised as well.  I fully on expected surprise raep to happen somewhere.  But Oku completely diverted from that


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 8, 2010)

E said:


> very surprised at how the lolicon's character turned out to be
> despite him being what he was, he still proved to be a good leader and when it came down to it, he proved to be a good person



Yeah.

And now he's dead.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 8, 2010)

Why didn't that bug rape Tae?

In one panel it was getting into position and in the next it just randomly fell off without anyone attacking it.


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 8, 2010)

lolicon guy punched it


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 9, 2010)

Oku has a unique way of conveying motion. He's too gangsta for gay ass motion lines. I had to look at that scene two times myself to be sure what I saw, but yeah, the bug got punched in the face.


----------



## Aburamushi (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea why in some scans aliens' dialogues are full of incrompehensible symbols and in other scans the same text bubbles are somehow translated. Are those symbols deformed kanjis?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 9, 2010)

Aburamushi said:


> I have no idea why in some scans aliens' dialogues are full of incrompehensible symbols and in other scans the same text bubbles are somehow translated. Are those symbols deformed kanjis?



I wondered that too in the spanish one I saw them translated while in the english one they weren't...hmm...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 9, 2010)

I think someone's just guessing at it. You can kinda figure what they're saying by their faces. Like "What idiot let the food get out?" "Ew, disgusting!" "Look at their little human penises." Stuff like that.

What got me was a couple hundred chapters back there were the stone statues that were speaking in untranslated hiragana gibberish. And it was several panels of nothing but dialog boxes and not knowing what the hell's being said.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think its genius how Aliens experimented with humans and now live like them..


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2010)

Which specific aliens are you talking about?

If it's the ones that's attacking Earth right now, how do you know that they weren't like this before?

Hell, it seems to me that everything bout Gantz came from these aliens.  Earth just stole it and is now paying the price


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 9, 2010)

The reason why some scans have aliens dialogues translated is because a japanes guy decodified the alien alphabet. Each symbols is equivalent to a english letter (the dialogues are in english).

Take a look:


----------



## Brian (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol that little alien girl just got herself a Tae doll


----------



## 8 (Aug 9, 2010)

^ little alien girl will feed tae some delicious people soup


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 13, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> The reason why some scans have aliens dialogues translated is because a japanes guy decodified the alien alphabet. Each symbols is equivalent to a english letter (the dialogues are in english).
> 
> Take a look:



Lulz, that guy truly has no life if he actually did that. I mean honestly who does that? 

As 4 the chapter I wanted kei to just randomly kill people because they took tae from him or just something like that. Like just start slaughtering those mofos on the street. Btw does he have his sword with him?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? tae chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you bitch, it just got extremely interesting. man, what a cliffhanger.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

^ Agreed. Kei needs to hurry up and go ape shit on these alien fuckers. Kato man, go back him up.


----------



## Cash (Aug 15, 2010)

this is 323 but it seems to be missing the first page from looking at the Spanish scan.


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

The alien girl will have tea parties with her Tae doll, except Tae will be the flavor of the tea ;~;


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 17, 2010)

What was that thing on the last page about the Osaka team?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 17, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> What was that thing on the last page about the Osaka team?



I think it's a part of the gaiden .


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 17, 2010)

I heard that it's going to be a three volume special on the Osaka team, each one will definitely include, at the very least, a 50 page _comic_ involving the characters on the Osaka team. It'll also have corrections in the art work and just overall will be about the Osaka team. I still don't know if it'll be by Oku or if it'll be primarily a novel by those who did Minus, but it seems likely it's going to be by Oku. This is because those who did the novel for Minus are also doing something completely different from the Osaka thing, I think. Here's my source:

4


4

And this place is always translating the spoilers into English and stuff so most likely they know what they're talking about. Anyway, it's nothing confirmed, but it does seem like an actual spin off manga made by Oku himself, which shall reveal all the secrets of the Osaka team. If so that'd be awesome.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 17, 2010)

Brian said:


> The alien girl will have tea parties with her Tae doll, except Tae will be the flavor of the tea ;~;



Tae-tea.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 17, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> I heard that it's going to be a three volume special on the Osaka team, each one will definitely include, at the very least, a 50 page _comic_ involving the characters on the Osaka team. It'll also have corrections in the art work and just overall will be about the Osaka team. I still don't know if it'll be by Oku or if it'll be primarily a novel by those who did Minus, but it seems likely it's going to be by Oku. This is because those who did the novel for Minus are also doing something completely different from the Osaka thing, I think. Here's my source:
> 
> pages like this
> 
> ...



I hope it actually gets translated. Unlike that novel that only ever got the first chapter translated unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 19, 2010)

Gantz #324 Raw:


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 19, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I hope it actually gets translated. Unlike that novel that only ever got the first chapter translated unless I'm mistaken.



I think the second chapter got translated as well. Still though, that's like 2 out of 8 or something. I hope it's actually by Oku, that's all. I'll learn Japanese/ force someone else to translate it if that's the case. Because more info on Oka = Love.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Gantz #324 Raw:



Thanks for the raw link. I can easily tell you that none of the dialogue is actually needed to get what's going on in this chapter. Seriously.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2010)

man, this is killing me, tae chaaan
the shit just gets more and more awesome. thanx for the raw.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh come on he was looking the wrong way ? This is getting so annoying .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 20, 2010)

I forgot what's the last chapter I read, but it was pretty recent. I do hope the author starts another series after Gantz ends. I really enjoyed Me~teru no Kimochi.


----------



## cepillon (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks so much to *mote* for the Translation...

English scan can be found here in *¡HQ!*


----------



## Blinky (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks           .


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 20, 2010)

I really really really really really hopw tae dies, seriously, she makes this manga so boring.

I hope next chap we see Kurono pawning some aliens


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 21, 2010)

Well that was the oldest romance cliche ever made. Thanks Oku

And the Osaka novel or whatever it is should be translated due to popularity alone. The problem with Minus being translated is that theres so much wording that it's concidered too much work.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 21, 2010)

You say that, but we haven't gotten a properly English translated chapter in weeks.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 21, 2010)

Nmf!

It's so beautiful.


----------



## E (Aug 21, 2010)

finally he grows balls to attack those alien fucks


----------



## ShaolinAce (Aug 21, 2010)

I laughed when that old man got stepped on. It looked so dumb.



Frostman said:


> You say that, but we haven't gotten a properly English translated chapter in weeks.



Like months almost. I think part of it would be the manga scares and the other half would be incompetance.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2010)

I want my cold-blooded Nishi action already. That's all I care for right now.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

I forgot all about Nishi .


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 22, 2010)

It must've really been hard for him to choose strangers over Tae, but it was right thing to do. Sadly protecting all of those people is just going to get in the way of surviving against multiple enemies.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2010)

I just realised the title says we're still on phase 3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 23, 2010)

So I just caught up with this manga after a long absence....

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT

Civilisation versus civilisation is awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I just realised the title says we're still on phase 3



There was never a phase 3 to begin with.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 24, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So I just caught up with this manga after a long absence....
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> Civilisation versus civilisation is awesome.



It's more than awesome. It's the very definition of epic.


----------



## Cash (Aug 28, 2010)

Disappointed that Kurono didnt get to blow that little alien girl head off


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2010)

Did Kei suddenly become retarded?

"Durr, where did that voice go?"


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Suddenly                 ?


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So I just caught up with this manga after a long absence....
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> Civilisation versus civilisation is awesome.



Awesome? It would be awesome if half the arc wasn't Kurono screaming : "Tae-chaaan!"


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

"ARGH HOW DARE YOU LIKE SOMETHING!!"


----------



## Frostman (Aug 29, 2010)

I read most of the recent chapter as if they were birds. Tae was going "Mip Mip" and kurono was going "Kaaa Kaaa"

Thats what it reminded me of.


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> "ARGH HOW DARE YOU LIKE SOMETHING!!"



Please tell me Gantz isn't a piece of shit becasue of tae, without it it would be sick.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> Please tell me Gantz isn't a piece of shit becasue of tae, without it it would be sick.



I don't care about that I just found it funny you jumped down a guy's throat just because he likes it . 

Yeah Tae's completely irrelevant now . She was good back in the day since she's pretty much the source for all of Kurono's character development . Before her he was a complete retard . 

But because of her is turning back into one . Funny .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2010)

I like Tae-Chan. Her arrival coincided with Kurono becoming bad-ass and not and whiny, unsympathetic, annoying jerkass.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like Tae-Chan. Her arrival coincided with Kurono becoming bad-ass and not and whiny, unsympathetic, annoying jerkass.



I agree for the most part .


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Did Kei suddenly become retarded?
> 
> "Durr, where did that voice go?"



You have to remember he's in a crowded area where the aliens too, are also making noise. It can be very confusing.

Despite that, Kurono is retarded sometimes. Like when he got hit by that train in the beginning, somehow not being able to start back a little and then mid-run jump and have the guy on top of the platform pull him up. Or when he went up close with a long range weapon against Hikawa.

Also, obligatory "Tae needs to die" sentence.

Next chapter comes out sometime in September, hopefully it'll show what's happening with the others. Supposed to be 30-something pages too. It'd be the perfect time to do it.

Also, Loli-guy, = (


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2010)

After a long time I read this manga again...damn I don't remember Tae being so cute ,the mangaka changed the character design or what?.

Phase 3  first chapters was so fucking creepy and awesome ! , but now the alien civilization being so similar to the human one just ruined a lot of that imo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I agree for the most part .



His badassery really began to show in the third mission where they beat on the Buddhist temple like Communist China, but it was up to 11 when he got his "I will survive" mantra which in part was due to wanted to coem back to tae

:3


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> His badassery really began to show in the third mission where they beat on the Buddhist temple like Communist China, but it was up to 11 when he got his "I will survive" mantra which in part was due to wanted to coem back to tae
> 
> :3



I dunno at the buddhist temple it was like he was trying too hard . He was like.. posing and shit . It was a bit lame . 

But yeah he got awesome once he got all "I WILL SURVIVE" and Kishimoto died .


----------



## Frostman (Aug 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> After a long time I read this manga again...damn I don't remember Tae being so cute ,the mangaka changed the character design or what?.



It was one of the sudden thing. She was very difficult to look at before. Oku must have dolled her up since she is making more appearances now. But your right, she was not that cute before.

maybe GANTZ had something to do with it when he revived her.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 29, 2010)

Tae pretty much forced character development in Kuruno. Must say it takes a better man than me to go with the plain girl that swallows over the Lara Croft expy that'll let you hit in the middle of a hallway.

Still, I wish he'd Kurono would do more than sprint around shouting her name. I mean, he's friggin' jumping off skyscrapers. It's friggin' awesome, but it kinda ruins the mood when it sounds like he's a 3 year old that can't pronounce of a certain drink made of plant leaves.

I also wish we'd get those vampires again or Muscle Rider thrown into the mix.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah seriously. these last few chapters have been nothing but, bug rape, crying and more crying. Not that I'm losing interest, but the cycle needs to change. lol


----------



## Frostman (Aug 29, 2010)

I want to see whats up with cherry. His girl is dead so he must bugging out.


----------



## shadow5050 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah seriously. these last few chapters have been nothing but, bug rape, crying and more crying. Not that I'm losing interest, but the cycle needs to change. lol



Well I agree that the last chapters went without any development in the plot not that I didn't enjoy them but I think what oku want to do through them is let us know more about the aliens and their way of living and the interior of the ship.

-This is the first time I notice there is a gantz thread here-


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey . The raperoach was awesome


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! TAE-CHAN!!! *





KEI-CHAN!!!


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like Tae-Chan. Her arrival coincided with Kurono becoming bad-ass and not and whiny, unsympathetic, annoying jerkass.



Well I wasn't trying to attack you or anything, sorry if I sounded too aggresive, and yes she used to be okay when she was first introduced and Kurono was cool, but uhm... current kurono is a whiny, unsympathetic, annoying jerkass(because of tae)


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



RAPEROACH-CHAN


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RAPEROACH-CHAN



I dont remember it getting killed, there is always a chance man. just gotta believe


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Raperoach X Tae . It needs an FC .


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

I call Co-owner. need more raperoach pics in here.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

dear god stop with the roach rape thing. lol


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> dear god stop with the roach rape thing. lol


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Image won't show. Hahaha.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 29, 2010)

Raperoach getting censored?


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Raperoach getting censored?



As it should..

Tae was this close to getting ass raped by a giant beetle. we don't need to see that shit. lol


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

I still see the pic. forum hating on rape roach


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm getting a bit tired of the whole "TAE CHAN!" thing. It was basically the dialogue for several chapter:rofl Besides that though, I've got to be honest and say I find this whole chrono bit a bit funky even for Gantz. The guards should be on his ass! Make him struggle a bit while he screams and goes after Tae0chan. I'm hoping next chapter they either she just gets killed so Chrono can have a double page spread screaming Tae-chan one last time, or they get reunited so Chrono can have a double page spread screaming Tae-chan....

Either is fine by me. Just get back to the real action or maybe get deeper into the depths of the city. Actually, I guess we've slowly been shown more of the city and its working through this exposition of Chrono, but that Tae-chan screaming is just annoyign as hell.

meh. Still loving everything from the time the sky went red.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of the whole "TAE CHAN!" thing. It was basically the dialogue for several chapter:rofl Besides that though, I've got to be honest and say I find this whole chrono bit a bit funky even for Gantz. The guards should be on his ass! Make him struggle a bit while he screams and goes after Tae0chan. I'm hoping next chapter they either she just gets killed so Chrono can have a *double page spread screaming Tae-chan* one last time, or they get reunited so Chrono can have a double page spread screaming Tae-chan....
> 
> Either is fine by me. Just get back to the real action or maybe get deeper into the depths of the city. Actually, I guess we've slowly been shown more of the city and its working through this exposition of Chrono, but that Tae-chan screaming is just annoyign as hell.
> 
> meh. Still loving everything from the time the sky went red.


bolded: 

Kinda still in favor of Tae getting the axe. That way, Kurono would also shut up about her.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I still see the pic. forum hating on rape roach



They must be Tae X Kurono shippers  

They don't know the love that Tae and Raperoach share .


----------



## Frostman (Aug 29, 2010)

There is no point in complaining about it now since as of the recent chapter Kurono has lost track of her.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

/raperoach
/raperoach
/raperoach


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> They must be Tae X Kurono shippers
> 
> They don't know the love that Tae and Raperoach share .


they'll never understand true love


Hikawa said:


> /raperoach
> /raperoach
> /raperoach



Hikawa, what has raperoach done to you that has you so butthur.....oh


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Raperoach makes everyone butthurt .


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish Raperoach was a NF member poster in this thread .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Who says he isn't ?


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

Wish I knew how to edit so I can make some raperoach pics


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> they'll never understand true love
> 
> 
> Hikawa, what has raperoach done to you that has you so butthur.....oh



Negged. 

it's not true love, when it's forced sexual contact.  you guys....lol


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 30, 2010)

Frostman said:


> There is no point in complaining about it now since as of the recent chapter Kurono has lost track of her.



I don't know, before he fell of the cage thing and went into the spaceship/city much later and still cameclose to save her. I just hope she either gets rescued and put in a safe place or killed. This author really likes to stretch things, I mean I remember when it was pure action with the 100 points alien but at one point it became annoying, now it's pure story progression and it's still almost boring, It would have been better to have Kurono's friends with him, a bit more easy to swallow.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Gantz was always slow . 

Remember the chapter where Kurono came face to face with the big bird guy ? There was a chapter that consisted of a stare down . Just a stare down . 20 pages of the bird looking pissed off and Kurono looking terrified and sweating . I'm all for building the suspense but sheesh .


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gantz was always slow .
> 
> Remember the chapter where Kurono came face to face with the big bird guy ? There was a chapter that consisted of a stare down . Just a stare down . 20 pages of the bird looking pissed off and Kurono looking terrified and sweating . I'm all for building the suspense but sheesh .



IIRC, during the Oni mission, Kaze and the alien laughing also took up one whole chapter by itself. lol


----------



## Shisui (Aug 30, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Nmf!
> 
> It's so beautiful.



What's wrong with "nmf?" It's what she said  (my trans btw)

And I'm gonna be working with Utopia now, so at least you won't have to deal with reverse-engineered Spanish anymore


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

> reverse-engineered Spanish anymore



< is confused .


----------



## Shisui (Aug 30, 2010)

> < is confused .



My bad. I just noticed a lot of Gantz scans lately are being adapted to English from a Spanish trans (or another language) instead of the original Japanese.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Ooooh yeah I noticed that . 

Thanks for the good work and stuff .


----------



## zan (Aug 31, 2010)

when is the next chapter ?


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sept. 16th I think.

edit: at least that's what I heard last time, may be sooner.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 1, 2010)

whats the newest chap?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

The latest one I have DL'd is 324


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> The latest one I have DL'd is 324



Where to get it? I only found up to 323.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Where to get it? I only found up to 323.



I got it from this thread lol .


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I got it from this thread lol .



Thank you.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Sept. 16th I think.
> 
> edit: at least that's what I heard last time, may be sooner.



why are all the good manga  spread out so badly..


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2010)

Oku needs more time to create more human recipes


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Chapter summary from Mangahelpers .


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kurono and the others continue to flee, they reach somekind of museum where dead monsters are inside somekind of glasses, there are also humans too and Natsu Harada appears inside one of them and asks him to help her but he refuses, ryo is also there but he seems flattened. We see the girl alien and Tae again and then Kurono in the museum again who decided to help the girl breaking the glass
> 
> Next chapter October 14, 36 pages and a color cover


----------



## Somnus (Sep 15, 2010)

Fuck yeah Natsu...and probably naked 

And Ryou...I am dissapoint


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2010)

lol at the apathetic civilian aliens, with humans running in their malls


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn spanish and their early translations..


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

english    ch.5


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> english    ch.5



Yo thanks for posting that dude.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow and i thought I'd be reading Spanish GANTZ forever.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks . 

I'll try find it for download later .


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm officially bored now with this arc...


----------



## Penance (Sep 17, 2010)

Oho...


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Major development! Kurono saving more people!


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Gantz, boring since the death of Izumi...:

These aliens are boring and Kurono should just massacre them with the sword!


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 17, 2010)

come on this chapter wasn't that bad, it was better than people crying and slobbering all the time.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chapter was pretty awesome...
I like the new world exploration..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 17, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> I'm officially bored now with this arc...



You only just got bored?

I've been bored since they took away Tae in the ship, maybe even before that.

EDIT: Interesting chapter... almost. I wondered what role no matter how small that guy who beat up Kurono just before Katastrophe was gonna play.


----------



## Brian (Sep 17, 2010)

Some freaky looking animals in the alien world's zoo



Hikawa said:


> come on this chapter wasn't that bad, it was better than people crying and slobbering all the time.



And this chapter still had all of that


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 17, 2010)

Needs more of the other characters.

I wanna see Sakurai, Kaze, Reika and Katou 7:


----------



## Cash (Sep 17, 2010)

Kurono looked them dead in the eye, thought about it a bit and then walked out  that was awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL at those two assholes wanting to leave the Zoo , they sure gonna have a random dead in the next chapters.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 19, 2010)

Not a bad chapter, Kurono being badass as usual


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 19, 2010)

This chapter impressed me. 

Are each of the animals in the zoo from a different planet? Looks like the Earth isn't the first planet to be invaded; these aliens are likely to have colonies all around the universe D:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2010)

good chapter looks like kei ended up deciding to save the people then just leaving them and to go look for tae. so how much he has grown since the first chapter in the manga were he was selfish. true badass


----------



## TargaryenX (Sep 25, 2010)

I started reading this recently, and I'm up to volume 9, right after the "kei is alone" part. Overall I find it really unpleasant. Too much gore and depressing, not enough plot and character development (well it's there, but they get killed too fast). It's sort of like getting kicked in the face in manga form. Anyway, what I want to know is whether it gets better, or if it's basically more of the same for the next 19 volumes, in which case I think I'll refrain.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 25, 2010)

Things will get better after this... Of course there are some depressing moments but everything is so awesome. Believe me, Kurono will mature a lot in the next volumes. You'll see. Ah, and there's also Izumi.


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah what Eldrummer said.

It seems like a lot of people get killed off, but the ones that replace them are badass.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> I started reading this recently, and I'm up to volume 9, right after the "kei is alone" part. Overall I find it really unpleasant. Too much gore and depressing,



Don't stop you are almost in the best part of  Gantz.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 26, 2010)

I stopped at chapter 314 and just caught up today. I hate that most of this arc has focused on Kei. Where is Host Samurai? Where is Nishi? And now that Tae is in a car, presumably headed further away from Kei, I fear this subplot will drag on for the entirety of this arc. Lastly, I think it would've been awesome if an alien that appeared in past missions was on display inside the zoo.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 26, 2010)

I want to see more of those giant aliens die, I loved it when he cut those fuckers legs in 324.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the chap was alright not that many titties but alright ones 

Where can i read 324? I think I missed that one


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 29, 2010)

Higawa said:


> I think the chap was alright not that many titties but alright ones
> 
> Where can i read 324? I think I missed that one



Combo!

342? --->


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, so what the fuck is with these aliens. Don't you think it's a little bit over the top that the first thing a highly advanced spacefaring race would do to an alien civilization is nuke the hell out of it and then _eat_ the people? It's not like they can't tell that humans are intelligent, and yet not a single one of them has show any kind of regret or remorse for what they're doing. Is this an entire race of assholes? I'm finding it really hard to maintain suspension of disbelief here.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Gantz we're talking about. Asshole aliens has been the agenda for a long time now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> Ok, so what the fuck is with these aliens. Don't you think it's a little bit over the top that the first thing a highly advanced spacefaring race would do to an alien civilization is nuke the hell out of it and then _eat_ the people? It's not like they can't tell that humans are intelligent, and yet not a single one of them has show any kind of regret or remorse for what they're doing. Is this an entire race of assholes? I'm finding it really hard to maintain suspension of disbelief here.



wait you think there's a plot here?


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 1, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> This is Gantz we're talking about. Asshole aliens has been the agenda for a long time now.



Except we never got to see the other aliens in their natural environment. For all we know they send their assholes to earth so they don't have to deal with them. With these guys Oku has shown us their whole civilization and he keeps going "look, they're just like us...except they're *SOULLESS CANNIBALS*" 

While we're pointing out dumb plot holes...If those guys really wanted to damage the alien ship, they would have sent everyone in with a big suit, they didn't even give them all H-guns. What the hell?


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 2, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> Ok, so what the fuck is with these aliens. Don't you think it's a little bit over the top that the first thing a highly advanced spacefaring race would do to an alien civilization is nuke the hell out of it and then _eat_ the people? It's not like they can't tell that humans are intelligent, and yet not a single one of them has show any kind of regret or remorse for what they're doing. Is this an entire race of assholes? I'm finding it really hard to maintain suspension of disbelief here.



Well the whole idea is that these aliens are so much higher up and superior in technology and intelligence that why would they even bother stooping down to the human's level?? They don't care; we're too insignificant for them.

And, for the most part, we've only seen the aliens who are fighting the humans, as in their military.  They're supposed to be assholes. We just haven't seen the compassionate ones yet. lol


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 4, 2010)

New trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb_0gywVlPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 4, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> Except we never got to see the other aliens in their natural environment. For all we know they send their assholes to earth so they don't have to deal with them. With these guys Oku has shown us their whole civilization and he keeps going "look, they're just like us...except they're *SOULLESS CANNIBALS*"


Wouldn't you have to eat your species to be a cannibal?

Keep in mind this may be just the final boss level for Gantz. I wouldn't call flying sky cities to be natural environments while this looks like an invasion from the get go. You could just see this all as bigger boss version of alien assholes sent off. I wouldn't describe the leek aliens from the first mission as utter assholes as actions and motivations looked at the time.

It shouldn't be all that surprising when supposedly technological superior cultures consider the lower one unworthy of mutual respect or decency. Think of it as an intergalactic higher version of manifest destiny. Heck, California alone had been the past setting for mass genocide of Native Americans with genitalia cut off from natives and used as ornaments by settlers.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 5, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> New trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb_0gywVlPQ[/YOUTUBE]



Statue battle get :ho

Trailer looks promising


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 5, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> New trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb_0gywVlPQ[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah saw that in the Gantz FC. Actually looks pretty decent. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 6, 2010)

For some reason I think the movie is gonna suck. Well, hopefully it can impress me since I'm not having high expectations.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 6, 2010)

It will suck. Shit looks tacky.


----------



## Penance (Oct 6, 2010)

Hm...doesn't look too bad...


----------



## Brian (Oct 6, 2010)

It better be filled with decapitations and dismemberments


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 6, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> It will suck. Shit looks tacky.



Kinda what I thought at first...but the more you watch it, the less fugly it looks.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2010)

I think it looks alright .


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 7, 2010)

It's an action scifi movie made in Japan. It looks like an action scifi movie made in Japan. What's the big deal? It looks as good as it's gonna. What can you possibly expect? This isn't major Hollywood/Disney budgets we're dealing with here.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 7, 2010)

Big budgets =/= good movie. Hollywood has been dishing out enough trash adaptations already.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not talking in terms of story quality. We're talking about a trailer for god's sakes. I'm responding to the suggestion it looks like crap...even when Japanese cinema in scifi has usually looked like that anyway. It's like complaining that it doesn't look as smooth as Inception or something. Different market, different standards and expectations. It looks decent enough from the trailer.

It's a waste of time to complain at all about how this movie looks so far just like how it's a waste of time to be pushy on the visual quality of special effects for Kamen Rider movies and such. The Space Battleship Yamato doesn't look like Star Trek quality but it's not enough to slam it. That's all.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 7, 2010)

The trailer is okay but I feel it's gonna flop. I just don't think they will be able to replicate Gantz's awesomeness on the big screen.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 7, 2010)

I say chill on the expectations. The best you should hope for in the special effects department is Kamen Rider level. Expecting Casshern live action film level may be pushing your expectations too far. It's likely not going to even touch on 40% of the visual quality you would get with the first Iron Man movie.

Story wise, it's probably gonna be better than you expected. Sounds weird but it can easily happen.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

so is the skinny kid on the train, Izumi?



I think it looks good, but the acting seems like shit tier. 



anyway, I just caught up to the latest arc. and all I can say is where the fuck is Nishi? I don't want to read about boring ass Kurono screaming Tae-chan Tae-chan anymore, sheesh. oh yeah, that dude who used to bully him better get a fucking fist to the face.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont think there will be a Izumi. At least in the first movie (The end will be probably after the Buddah mission).

The story is a little modified.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 11, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> The trailer is okay but I feel it's gonna flop. I just don't think they will be able to replicate Gantz's awesomeness on the big screen.


^ yeah. But if it's successful, it'd be kinda cool to see a Hollywood remake. 


Chalice said:


> so is the skinny kid on the train, Izumi?



Thought the dude on the train was supposed to be Host Samurai??


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

Host Samurai don't use gun.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 11, 2010)

But he did hold a gun before, but someone shot it out of his hand.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kurono starts to flee (again) with the group of naked people. Back on Tae she is now in the giant girl's house, she is placed in a jar, a dog can be seen along a cat that looks like a rabbit, a rabbit, a hamster and a kid called Shun Nakagawa, he is 14 years old, at first he is mistaken for a girl, but then he says he is not, then he ask Tae for sex, and she replays No.
> 
> Back on the zoo, Aliens start to kill the people Kurono freed, Ryo and Natsu are about to get killed when Kurono pushes them out of the way and cuts the head in half of the attacking giant with his sword, the final pages are the giant falling down.
> 
> Next Chapter: Novemember 11 Thanks to Heiji Sama






Spoilers from Mangahelpers .


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

more naked shit. 
fucking Tae.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Better not be more attempted rape  

With the raperoach it was funny .


----------



## Frostman (Oct 12, 2010)

[sp]Tae is so stingy[/sp]


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Frostman said:


> [sp]Tae is so stingy[/sp]



*Spoiler*: __ 



and fucking ugly. 


where's Reika-chan???


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Where's Raperoach


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

lol dead


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Say it ain't so


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 12, 2010)

Chapter #326 cover:


----------



## Bakatsu (Oct 12, 2010)

> Next Chapter: Novemember 11


 

And where the fuck is Nishi


----------



## Brian (Oct 12, 2010)

he's not even on the covers anymore :/


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Where's Raperoach



the fuck is with you and raperoach..you and ganta.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never been so sick and tired of nudity in a manga before in my life


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 13, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I've never been so sick and tired of nudity in a manga before in my life



yeah kinda the same here. Gettin' sick of seeing hairy balls.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> And where the fuck is Nishi





Brian said:


> he's not even on the covers anymore :/


eet's because he's invisibal. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> I've never been so sick and tired of nudity in a manga before in my life


I know.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Less Tae.  Moar killing


----------



## Frostman (Oct 14, 2010)

Gantz 325 in case anyone hasn't read it yet.


----------



## TheZanza (Oct 14, 2010)

fuuuu I have only watched the anime but time to start reading the manga:ho


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 14, 2010)

#326 Cam Raw: here

The quality is horrible.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Reika-chan


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2010)

Who was the dude in the zoo and why did Kurono want to leave him?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 15, 2010)

That guy use to bully kurono in middle school, now he is begging to save him. I bet he doesn't feel so big  now


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

His penis begs to differ (I don't even know if the chapter shows his penis)


----------



## Frostman (Oct 15, 2010)

oooooooooh zing!!! 

oh whell, Kurono has the H-gun to compensate.


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 16, 2010)

the action sequences are pretty hard to follow:

*Spoiler*: __ 



did de the alien die?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 16, 2010)

Its suppose to be bi-weekly, but lately it is has been irregular. Just expect it to come out every other week unless stated otherwise. 

Thats the jpn raw, the english translation has been pretty random since MH went out.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 16, 2010)

Lately it's been monthly. Chapter #327 will be out 11/11


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 16, 2010)

Could someone please make an avatar of the Machete's guy face? I want to use it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice chapter, Kurono owning that Mexican looking alien in one move was pretty cool.

And this made me lol

Guy: So, will you take my virginity? 
Tae: No


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 16, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Nice chapter, Kurono owning that Mexican looking alien in one move was pretty cool.
> 
> And this made me lol
> 
> ...



That guy is desperate.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

That Mexican alien was cool .


----------



## Litho (Oct 17, 2010)

Last 3 chapters orso had some action again, no longer bored 

So, who is cooler, Raperoach or mexican alien?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy crap, did Oku just use Machete in his manga?

Superb


----------



## Rache (Oct 17, 2010)

Kurono is the only character i can stand right now. That might have to do with being the only one with clothes.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally there's some action going on again.


----------



## Memos (Oct 17, 2010)

supercell said:


> Kurono is the only character i can stand right now. That might have to do with being the only one with clothes.



You mean you didn't like the random guy flipping off the aliens?


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 17, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Holy crap, did Oku just use Machete in his manga?
> 
> Superb



Not remembering who you're talking about, I googled it.  It is him.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 17, 2010)

Talking hamsters!? What will they think of next?


----------



## Litho (Oct 17, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Not remembering who you're talking about, I googled it.  It is him.



Yah totally saw him in it too 

I bet Nishi has just been pwning aliens on earth ever since they got here. I wanna see him again! Also the vamps.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 17, 2010)

Nishi likes to stay invisible, he's probably just huddled in a corner somewhere, waiting to strike...

Just glad those raperoaches are gone.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 17, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Last 3 chapters orso had some action again, no longer bored
> 
> So, who is cooler, Raperoach or mexican alien?



Raperoach is still my favourite .



Hikawa said:


> Not remembering who you're talking about, I googled it.  It is him.



Oh god that guy  I knew that alien looked familiar .



Kusuriuri said:


> You mean you didn't like the random guy flipping off the aliens?



Best part of the chapter .


----------



## Drakor (Oct 17, 2010)

Now for the future phase 3 of the live action movie they can actually try to get him to play the role of the giant


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 17, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> And this made me lol
> 
> Guy: So, will you take my virginity?
> Tae: No



I have a feeling that guy is going to try and rape her.

Everybody wants a piece of Tae's pie.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 17, 2010)

No man that would be too predictable. You have to include some bestiality attempt for it to figure in the manga.


----------



## Litho (Oct 17, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> I have a feeling that guy is going to try and rape her.
> 
> Everybody wants a piece of Tae's pie.



I actually hadn't considered that. Wich is stupid of me, cause, well, y' know. It's really plausible 

Wich means that, by the laws of manhood, Kurono would have to kill him. 
It's been too long since anyone's head exploded. 
Sure, some humans get randomly cut in half by mexican alien, but it's just not the same as a good, personal, 1v1 kill


----------



## Frostman (Oct 17, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> I have a feeling that guy is going to try and rape her.
> 
> Everybody wants a piece of Tae's pie.



Maybe. The poor kid looked like he was getting a boner.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally Katana is back pek


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 17, 2010)

hmmm Gantz has been getting good lately
Kurono search for Kei was kind of cheesy but I like the recent chapters 
I might start actively following it again


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> No man that would be too predictable. You have to include some bestiality attempt for it to figure in the manga.


Where's goddamn raperoach when you need him?? 


Higawa said:


> Finally Katana is back pek



Yeah, makes me wish Izumi was back in the group.


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2010)

Mexican aliens, talking hamsters, and horny 14 year olds? Seems like Gantz is getting back to normal


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

All we need now are vampires .


----------



## Litho (Oct 18, 2010)

Brian said:


> Mexican aliens, talking hamsters, and horny 14 year olds? Seems like Gantz is getting back to normal



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Rache (Oct 18, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean you didn't like the random guy flipping off the aliens?



He was tolerable as most


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy shit, Giant alien Danny Trejo was just killed by Kei.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 18, 2010)

Man, Oku's animal designs are freaky...


----------



## Litho (Oct 18, 2010)

Just bought volumes 12 and 13 

Dinosaur mission!

edit: lol I had forgotten that that panda seemed to like Izumi for some reason.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 18, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Man, Oku's animal designs are freaky...


Tentacles!


TehVenom said:


> Just bought volumes 12 and 13
> 
> Dinosaur mission!
> 
> edit: lol I had forgotten that that panda seemed to like Izumi for some reason.



The team needs some random tentacle animal freak to join their side.

Hoi Hoi will not be forgotten.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Dinosaur mission was the best .


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 18, 2010)

Actually I was reading that again the other day, it is indeed a badass mission.


----------



## Litho (Oct 18, 2010)

I know it's a popular mission, but it never was that special to me.

Now when I read the Buddha mission for the first time, that was awesome (everyone freakin' died! never seen such despair in a manga). Oni mission, Nurahiyon(or however you write it), were also epic. And the mission were Tae is the hunted one is also very cool, and different from any of the other missions.

Also, I noticed we never actually see butter dog die?
Hoi Hoi is epic also though.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 18, 2010)

*Gantz / Osaka #01*:




Wha?


----------



## Somnus (Oct 18, 2010)

Is gantz osaka other novel like minus and exa ? So much Gantz stuff to read and no translations...


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 18, 2010)

No. It's a compilation of Osaka mission. There will be 3 volumes in B5 format and a 50-page extra chapter (Osaka team POV) in each volume.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2010)

If the humans want to win this war just give Kurono that mega suit from 100 pointer mission.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 18, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> If the humans want to win this war just give Kurono that mega suit from 100 pointer mission.



They should all just get the damn hax suits and then this thing would go a lot easier for them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> No. It's a compilation of Osaka mission. There will be 3 volumes in B5 format and a 50-page extra chapter (Osaka team POV) in each volume.



That is....pretty fucking awesome. Oku's on a roll here.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

noooo Machete. at least kill that punk bitch who used to bully Kurono. fucking hate that sucka.

and lol at the kid asking Tae to take his virginity. Tae of all people, he should just fuck the alien hamster instead. or find a raperoach and get his anal virginity taken.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Raperoach only wants Tae, however.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

oh yeah, I forgot raperoaches like shit.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 19, 2010)

Raperoaches are fine with anything with a hole.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Raperoach never forgets an ass .


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> oh yeah, I forgot raperoaches like shit.





Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Raperoaches are fine with anything with a hole.





Blinky said:


> Raperoach never forgets an ass .



seriously I lol'd.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 19, 2010)

Info about Gantz/Osaka in spanish: Link removed


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Info about Gantz/Osaka in spanish: Link removed



Why don't they have these things in English?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh so this chapter is gonna show their normal lives before they got killed and
got transfered to the Gantz room, I think this can be interesting to see how
that crazy alien raper is in real life lol. Nice backstory on the Osaka team can't wait ^^.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 19, 2010)

Gantz/Osaka #1 Cover:



Here's a rough translation:

GANTZ / OSAKA] contains the first part of the Nurarihyon saga, with 378 pages (around +150 page than a normal volume), and is printed in larger leaves, has improved details in the drawing and also has some errors in the drawing removed. But the most important is the 50-pages chapter that came out in this publication, totally focused on the Osaka team. Some spoilers here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapter is about the daily lives of Osakan members. Oka Hachiro, the famous hunter who got 100 points 7 times is actually a banker. He seems to be based on the protagonist of the movie "The Resurrection of Golden Wolf" (even has the same hairstyle). More information here: 



Nobuo Muroya (Nobu Yan) and Shimaki (George) both work as employees in an establishment of the restaurants "Yoshinoya". 

Kazuo Kuwabara (the rapist) teaches English in a Institute. 

Kyo Hanaki (The drug addicted) is an "Neet" or vagabond. 

The sadistic trio, (Taira Sanpei, Tetsuo Hara and Susumu Kimura) work at a video store. 

Anzu seems to be a mangaka.

The nerd also makes its appearance in this special chapter, but only at the end of the chapter, showing how he dies in an accident and is transferred to the Osaka room.




The trans is not that perfect since there are some spanish words that I dont know, so i had to use an online translator. Also, i dont know neither "neet" nor "vago" meanings (I assumed that vago = vagabond)


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice info      .


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

would like to get my hands on it.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

btw did Oka die? I kinda forgot.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 19, 2010)

He got offscreened by the 100pointer.


----------



## Shisui (Oct 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The chapter is about the daily lives of Osakan members. Oka Hachiro, the famous hunter who got 100 points 7 times is actually a banker. He seems to be based on the protagonist of the movie "The Resurrection of Golden Wolf" (even has the same hairstyle). More information here:



This movie sounds awesome.

And NEET stands for "Not in Employment, Education, or Training." Not really a vagabond, more like a slacker/dropout. It's one of those "problematic" Japanese subcultures.

I'd love to translate these, but it's a lot of work for me just to read them.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 19, 2010)

I came about that Osaka thing. I can't wait. I should probably start learning Japanese now. >_<

Oka, <3. 50-pages, eh? That's not that many pages to be able to go too in-depth on the characters. Is it only 1 release of 50 pages the first time, or is it that every chapter update for the Gantz/Osaka there will be another 50 pages?


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> btw did Oka die? I kinda forgot.



Yeah, a coward's death. He tried running away.
That hax suit should've been hax enough..


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Oka was a bit of a disapointment .


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Gantz/Osaka #1 Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your translation's pretty good actually, vago would be something like slacker.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 19, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah, a coward's death. He tried running away.
> That hax suit should've been hax enough..



It wasn't a cowards death. At least, currently there's no way to confirm it was. What IS confirmed, however, is that he ran because he's not an idiot, not necessarily because he was scared of fighting. After all, there's a difference between not wanting to die pointlessly and simply being scared to fight at all. He knew there was no reason to continue fighting him alone. And he's not the kind to rely on others just because the situation gets sticky, meaning he was faced with only one choice, leave. Whether he was scared or not is pure speculation. Any logical mind who has the personality of Oka would come to the same conclusion regardless. Not to mention the fact that he technically wasn't even running away, the dude was just casually walking; not exactly a coward's way of saying goodbye.

tldr; Oka's my baby. Hater's gonna hate.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> It wasn't a cowards death. At least, currently there's no way to confirm it was. What IS confirmed, however, is that he ran because he's not an idiot, not necessarily because he was scared of fighting. After all, there's a difference between not wanting to die pointlessly and simply being scared to fight at all. He knew there was no reason to continue fighting him alone. And he's not the kind to rely on others just because the situation gets sticky, meaning he was faced with only one choice, leave. Whether he was scared or not is pure speculation. Any logical mind who has the personality of Oka would come to the same conclusion regardless. Not to mention the fact that he technically wasn't even running away, the dude was just casually walking; not exactly a coward's way of saying goodbye.
> 
> tldr; Oka's my baby. Hater's gonna hate.



I ain't an Oka Hater. 

But let's face it, he entered the fight, totally thinking he'd beat the shit outta that Nurahiyon and once he realized he wouldn't have a chance, he looked scared shitless and high tailed his ass outta there. Okay, maybe not a coward, but a chicken nonetheless.

Btw, I am still an Oka fan.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 19, 2010)

Well its not like the Tokyo team is any better. Other then kato, the others didn't lift a finger to fend off the attack until they didn't have a choice.

Kato is the only one that wants to be a hero, and we all know what happens when you be a hero.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

You know the way the crew still gets called to the black balls ? I wonder if they can still ask for shit . Like weapons or guys getting revived (I just want Oka back ) 

You know what would be hilarious ? If in ten chapters tim Kurono finally finds Tae only to be called back to Gantz


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 20, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> I came about that Osaka thing. I can't wait. I should probably start learning Japanese now. >_<
> 
> Oka, <3. 50-pages, eh? That's not that many pages to be able to go too in-depth on the characters. Is it only 1 release of 50 pages the first time, or is it that every chapter update for the Gantz/Osaka there will be another 50 pages?




There will be a 50-page chapter in each Gantz/Osaka volume (3 issues. The next one in november). I hope the last one shows the Nurarihyon x Oka fight, but what i REALLY want to see is how he defeated the first 100-pointer in a previous mission.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2010)

Osaka gantz team


----------



## Litho (Oct 20, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Osaka gantz team



.........................................................?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> .........................................................?



Just saying Gantz should have more Osaka team members in the future


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 20, 2010)

Nah Osaka gantzers were a little _too_ sadistic. Having Nishi's enough.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 21, 2010)

Some pics posted by Shani Andras:


*Spoiler*: __ 





The cover is not the same posted before, but I think is just some poster or something since the weird cover wouldn't be bold.



Just to compare with a normal Gantz volume.






Some pics of the chapter:



Detailed Spoilers by Thunder Snake:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It opens with a conversation between the two high-school otakus. There are some lovely shots of Osaka streets with one or two small Yokai running around in the daytime, just out of people's views. The students' talk about that fact that recently people have reported seeing Yokai. Then they talk about being heroes, like Kamen Rider of Ultraman, and fighting for justice. They mention the story they heard about two high-school guys that saved a homeless man on the Tokyo subway(!). 

Cut to a take-off of Yoshinoya (popular Japanese fast-food). George and Nobu are working there, they seem to mess-up orders but don't give a damn. Next page is three frames of the 3 sadists working in the record store doing things people usually do there ("do you have a loyalty card? would you like to make one?"). The next page is a bank branch and there is a guy, I guess he could be Oka but he has short straight hair in a side parting and glasses. I had no idea who he was until I read the spoiler above. Next we see Anzu, her apartment is a manga studio. There are two other women working on pages along with her and her son is there. She's giving advice to one of the other artists and her toddler son is saying "Mama! Are you writing another etchi manga? Lemme see!" so of course she looks a little upset and tries to gently shoo him away. 

Next we see Kuwabara and he's a teacher at a cram-school. These are really common in Japan and lots of kids go to them after regular school. Turns out he teaches elementary kids and not only is he very popular with them he's also good. One kid says "I got 95 on my English test!!" 
More of the students talking as they bike back home (sorry, it's beyond my Kanji) and we see them die. A kid runs out into the road for his ball, a truck swerves and they crash into each other and are killed. Cut to Kyo Hanaki standing on the street in some cool threads and saying "oh it's come!" and see the various other characters realising this. They transfer to the room and we see the nerds in shock at their new surroundings. 

it then jumps back to the Osaka arc from Kei's death until Host Samurai cuts off the samurai Yokai's arms. As far as I can tell, some of the monsters have been re-drawn in the original Osaka story, nothing drastic. I don't have my copies of the Osaka arc to compare unfortunately. 
Thanks to my girlfriend for translating some of it for me.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Nah Osaka gantzers were a little _too_ sadistic. Having Nishi's enough.



Not all of them but osaka team is the best team.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 21, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Not all of them but osaka team is the best team.



Yeah can't argue with that. 

But their teamwork skillz were atrocious.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah can't argue with that.
> 
> But their teamwork skillz were atrocious.



Yeah a few of them weren't bad but i just hope they get redeemed with new members or something..


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 22, 2010)

This should be in here...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

That Osaka volume thingy looks awesome . Hope it gets scanned .


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah normally don't like backstories but seems like it'd be interesting.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 30, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> I ain't an Oka Hater.
> 
> But let's face it, he entered the fight, totally thinking he'd beat the shit outta that Nurahiyon and once he realized he wouldn't have a chance, he looked scared shitless and high tailed his ass outta there. Okay, maybe not a coward, but a chicken nonetheless.
> 
> Btw, I am still an Oka fan.


Oh, okay, my bad. But he did not look scared shitless and he did not high-tail it. He walked away slowly like he didn't even give a shit.

And the speculation here is that you're implying he only fights if he thinks he's going to win and there is no real risk to him. Which would be kinda  cowardly, but it may not be true, because either way there was no way for him to win alone. So whether he is cowardly or not, as long as he is not an idiot, he would choose to not fight it alone after having his advanced suit broken and finding out its weakness.



Eldrummer said:


> There will be a 50-page chapter in each Gantz/Osaka volume (3 issues. The next one in november). I hope the last one shows the Nurarihyon x Oka fight, but what i REALLY want to see is how he defeated the first 100-pointer in a previous mission.



Awesome. But the 1st volume already looks like it doesn't even have 50-extra exclusive pages. It only seems like 15 or something. It's doubtful that it will happen, but I, too, would LOVE to see how he defeated the  other 100-pointer. Because not only would we get to see another 100 pointer, but we'll probably be able to see if Oka's a coward or not. Same goes for Nuri versus Oka part 2, though. As far as the Oka's true personality thing goes.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> Oh, okay, my bad. But he did not look scared shitless and he did not high-tail it. He walked away slowly like he didn't even give a shit.
> 
> And the speculation here is that you're implying he only fights if he thinks he's going to win and there is no real risk to him. Which would be kinda  cowardly, but it may not be true, because either way there was no way for him to win alone. So whether he is cowardly or not, as long as he is not an idiot, he would choose to not fight it alone after having his advanced suit broken and finding out its weakness.



actually you're right, just re-read that bit. 

He probably knew he was gonna die anyways.


----------



## TheZanza (Oct 30, 2010)

Can someone tell me when they are releasing the new chapters?


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Well the next chapter is supposed to be out on November 11th.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 30, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> Awesome. But the 1st volume already looks like it doesn't even have 50-extra exclusive pages. It only seems like 15 or something. It's doubtful that it will happen, but I, too, would LOVE to see how he defeated the  other 100-pointer. Because not only would we get to see another 100 pointer, but we'll probably be able to see if Oka's a coward or not. Same goes for Nuri versus Oka part 2, though. As far as the Oka's true personality goes.




I'm not completely sure that it's indeed a 50-page chapter, but I'm sure that it has more than 15 pages (Maybe 40?). The thing is we only have some photos of the chapter until now and not the complete chapter.
---------------------------------------------------

The three Gantz/Osaka covers:



Does anyone know what are these?
------------------------------------------------

Some new pics:





> By GAT-X252:
> 
> Nobuo: Don't take out that miso soup
> 
> ...








> Trans by mote:
> 
> Nobu/Shimaki: Gyudon Cook
> 
> ...



And also these new pics by Thunder Snake:


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 30, 2010)

lol they work in a restaurant?


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 30, 2010)

awesome, with hats and name tags.


----------



## TheZanza (Oct 31, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Well the next chapter is supposed to be out on November 11th.



oh ok cool. I hope they come out with scans of the Osaka team story soon too!


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 1, 2010)

TheZanza said:


> oh ok cool. I hope they come out with scans of the Osaka team story soon too!



Yeah after seeing them in the restaurant it'd be pretty trippy. You know..since they're such sadists.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah after seeing them in the restaurant it'd be pretty trippy. You know..since they're such sadists.



They could cum in your food and call it mayonaise.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 1, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> They could cum in your food and call it mayonaise.



You know I had a burger once that had some suspicious condiments on it. It made me do a double take. . . but I ate it anyways. Kinda regretting that right about now.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 1, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah after seeing them in the restaurant it'd be pretty trippy. You know..since they're such sadists.



That's the point. It shows the contrast between who they are in GANTZ and who they are in normal life.


----------



## TheZanza (Nov 1, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> They could cum in your food and call it mayonaise.



brb throwing up


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 2, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> That's the point. It shows the contrast between who they are in GANTZ and who they are in normal life.



Makes you wonder though, with their suits and experience they could be bank robbers or the highest paid mercenaries ever.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 2, 2010)

That dude who sexed up the alien must be a  manwhore in normal life.


----------



## zan (Nov 6, 2010)

so where is the English ??


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> That dude who sexed up the alien must be a  manwhore in normal life.


that was some hot alien tho.


----------



## NastyNas (Nov 7, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> That dude who sexed up the alien must be a  manwhore in normal life.



I am missing something? Aint the latest ones are bout Kei just screaming Tae-Chan????


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 7, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> I am missing something? Aint the latest ones are bout Kei just screaming Tae-Chan????



The recent posts are about the side story covering the Osaka Gantz team.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

I like how Osaka team had such boring jobs .


----------



## Memos (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like how Osaka team had such boring jobs .



That's probably why they acted the way they did when they could hunt aliens and do whatever they wanted with all that power.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah especially Oka . I guess working in an office does drive you crazy .


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2010)

the Tokyo guys live boring ordinary lives too, well except Reika and maybe the psychic guy.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

But the Osaka team are batshit insane. That's why it's surprising they pretty much come from the same situation.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 7, 2010)

Its probably because most of them are more experience so they have had more time to desensitize. The probably have missions more frequently too.


----------



## NastyNas (Nov 7, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> The recent posts are about the side story covering the Osaka Gantz team.



Oh i see thanks. They scan yet?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

It only came out a little while ago and I'd say it'll take a will for it to (if it will) get scanned.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like how Osaka team had such boring jobs .


Me too, really shows the contrast between their day and night jobs. Some of their occupations were unexpected as well, particularly Kuwabara and Oka, I just realize that they never covered the last two girls from the Osaka team.


Blinky said:


> But the Osaka team are batshit insane. That's why it's surprising they pretty much come from the same situation.


Except for Anzu who seems relatively normal in and outside the game


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh man Kuwabara  He's still alive isn't he ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh man Kuwabara  He's still alive isn't he ?


Yep, he was only just a torso when we last saw him and he still wanted to fuck


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 7, 2010)

Where is my gantz chapter?!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yep, he was only just a torso when we last saw him and he still wanted to fuck



He was tearin them aliens up and schooling them at the same time. I want to see him in the current situation Gantz is in.....trying to fuck a giant alien.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Cover



Oh and after this chapter it's going back to it's original schedule. I assume it went monthly because of the Osaka special ?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 9, 2010)

so it's going to be bi-weekly again? good.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 11, 2010)

Gantz #327 Spoilers by Thunder Snake:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good Morning!
Okay...quite a nice chapter.
Starts in the alien mother-ship. An adult female alien is walking underneath an arch when Kei jumps from above and lands on her shoulder. He tries to take her 'hostage' by waving his tiny sword in her face. The other survivors come out of hiding and Kei tries to coerce her. She starts crying and then desperately starts chatting into her wrist-phone. 
Tae and the boy are in their tank and Tae learns how to use the toilet and feeding bottle (deposits a strange bland yoghurt for them to eat).
Kei is getting infuriated with the alien woman. Suddenly she works out something on her phone and she starts talking Japanese to Kei and the others.
Cherry is carrying Tonkotsu through Tokyo. He's crying and very pissed off. 
Kei-2, Reika, Kato Kaze and Takeshi (the toddler) are outside the Gantz building. They leap up the outside of the building and enter the room. Reika mentions whether or not the man inside the ball is still there. The ball is still in the room but sealed tight and the lights are off. They shout at it repeatedly but there is no response. 
Tae and the boy talk about family and argue when Tae says her boyfriend is still alive and is coming to rescue her. 
The alien woman has been talking to Kei and we cut to her saying "Oh you guys want to go home do you?" "YES! Take us to the exit of this place!" "I can't! We can't leave here!" "Well...you better do something!!" *prods her in the cheek with the tip of his sword*
Tae is sleeping on the floor. She wakes up as the boy is just above her, sweating and panting.
Cherry is still looking upset and carrying Tonkotsu. He comes across a group of alien soldiers. We can see suits of armour in the background, but it looks like the soldiers are taking a break from fighting, and have changed into their Fascist leather trench-coats. 
They are sitting on giant chairs chatting and laughing. One is lighting a cigarette. By their chairs they have what look like coolers, filled with humans. There's a horrible scene where a soldier pulls a human woman out, guts her from behind then dunks her in his mug of hot liquid and chews the head off.
Cherry yells at them to stop. They laugh and one makes the lightning hand gesture. He shoots but a dome shield around Cherry and T-K stops the lightning. At first I thought "wow! some new Gantz technology" but on the last frame we see Cherry has a nosebleed whilst saying "I'll kill you all!!!!!"




And for those of you who haven't see it before, here is the alien's language translation:


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 11, 2010)

lol tae wakes up with someone panting and sweating over her.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Fucking hell seems like we got some progress this time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yes the old team is back


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 12, 2010)

Gantz #327 in spanish: Link removed


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 12, 2010)

Omg nazi aliens, it's over.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Nov 12, 2010)

That sure was a ton of content packed into one whole chapter. Tae Rape and Psychicness abound. Damn that was awesome.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 13, 2010)

Ch 327 [EN] is out.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope Kei slices & dices that little rapist prick.


----------



## TheZanza (Nov 13, 2010)

can you blame him


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Man that chapter was awesome.
Kei is holding an alien woman as a hostage 
Tae is getting raped..again !?
Katou returned from Bleach and goes with the second Kurono for the Gantz ball.
That haki dude is using his skills.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 13, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> Omg nazi aliens, it's over.


Did somebody say "nazi"??



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Ch 327 [EN] is out.



Thanks.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2010)

I find it amazing how Tae can swallow semen but not the nasty yogurt.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 14, 2010)

If that were Kei's nasty yogurt she'd gulp it down no problem.

And I friggin' knew that guy was gonna try to rape her. Hell, every male thing that comes near Tae wants to get in her panties. If those didn't dissolve away.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 14, 2010)

man, last few pages were disgusting, the mangaka really know how to twist the plot.
oh, i would enjoy seeing tae raped, yes i would


----------



## Punpun (Nov 14, 2010)

I WILL KILL YOU ALL. 

Double Rape incoming. 

---

I'm so seeing a thing likes an alliance between some civils and the gantzer who will fight against the evil military...

So cliche....


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 14, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> man, last few pages were disgusting, the mangaka really know how to twist the plot.
> *oh, i would enjoy seeing tae raped, yes i would*



:taichou

Tae should only give sexy time to Kurono.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2010)

this is dumb.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 14, 2010)

I look forward to seeing Charry go Carrie on those mother fuckers.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to see some Tae action it's the only thing she can do.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> this is dumb.



What...how the story is progressing or Tae almost getting raped? lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 15, 2010)

how the story is progressing or the lack there of.... tae getting raped is lolz worthy.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2010)

Raperoach will save Tae.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

I just watched the Gantz opening on youtube again.  Wish they'd make a second part to the anime, but closely follow the manga. It'd be epic. 

Also seems like in this chapter, the story is actually progressing again, least the team's back together.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Last page was epic and the Gantz ball is dead. What is Gantz going to do now? Motorcyle time


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

The ball could still be alive...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Wactch Nishi come out of nowhere

"I unplugged It"


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

what about that naked white dude who walked out of it, maybe he's lurking in da shadows..


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> what about that naked white dude who walked out of it, maybe he's lurking in da shadows..



I think he could be some test tube dummy. He is a bit older but what chapter was that if you remember? Oh yeah lurking in the shadows...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2010)

hE IS THE ARCHITECT.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Well the chapter where Reika resurrected Second Kei, he stepped out.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

I re-read that chapter. Who knows who he's up to. Lol at him just randomly leaving


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Reika was stupid, she could've done so much more. Like follow him out the door. lol


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Reika was stupid, she could've done so much more. Like follow him out the door. lol



Get your mind out of the gutter :taichou


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

No. YOU get your mind outta the gutter, son.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> No. YOU get your mind outta the gutter, son.



You were the one who mentioned some naked white guy and then Reika following him


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 15, 2010)

Woah that was surprising, suddenly the team is back. And next chapter psychic kid goes medieval on those aliens' asses.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> You were the one who mentioned some naked white guy and then Reika following him



hmm, you do have a point there. Although Gantz-dude has no visible penis.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> hmm, you do have a point there. Although Gantz-dude has no visible penis.



Oh so you wanted to see his penis? Wait a second.. why are we talking about penis?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Oh so you wanted to see his penis? Wait a second.. why are we talking about penis?



 You changed the topic to that, bro.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

Gantz/Osaka 1 new pics thanks to Shani Andras: 


Stay tuned 'cuz Gantz/Osaka 2 will be out november 19th


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

There's going to be another Osaka special ?


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

As far as I know there is an extra chapter for each volume.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 17, 2010)

Really wanna see it.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

That's really cool.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 18, 2010)

^

That's from Gantz/Minus. It tells a story about a guy who enter the Gantz room. Nishi and Izumi were from the same team. It has only one chapter translated to english.

The spoiler of the last chapter is something kinda interesting. You guys should check it at the Gantz forum of Mangahelpers. Ah, and there's an extra chapter that came with the release of the volume.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah I want to read it really badly. Do you know if they intend to translate the rest of the minus chapters then?


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks like the site gantzotaku translated up until the -0005 in french, but I dont read in that language. All we have are the summaries that can be found in MH gantz section (there is also a thread about Gantz/EXA)


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you read in Spanish or something?


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 18, 2010)

I can read in portuguese, spanish and english. If you can also read in spanish I think someone from Gantz foro mcanime translated the -0007 and -0006 to spanish.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 20, 2010)

No extra chapter in Gantz/Osaka 2  
It begins with the chapter 255 and ends with the chapter 268.(The first volume was from #238 to #254)

But: 




There will be an extra chapter in Gantz/Osaka 3 focused on the survivors of Osaka Team during the Italy mission.

I hope they revive Oka and Anzu.

Thanks to GAT-X252 for the info.

Cover of Gantz/Osaka 2:


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2010)

Spoilers courtesy of Mangahelpers: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 328 - Transcendence
> 
> The chapter starts with Cherry being surrounded by the giants, a giant starts to attack Cherry but he destroys his hand. Back with Tae, she is about to get raped but the giant girl appears before is too late. Back in the room, Nishi appears and a bald man is seen inside the black sphere.
> 
> Back with Cherry, he kills 6 giants.








Eldrummer said:


> There will be an extra chapter in Gantz/Osaka 3 focused on the survivors of Osaka Team during the Italy mission.



I bet they all die


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell? I wanted to see her getting raped


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Nishi appears


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 22, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Nishi appears



^ yeah, what the fuck took so long?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 23, 2010)

Ehm..one question guys. What's the difference between Gantz and Gantz/Osaka? Is it like Naruto and Naruto Shippuden?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 23, 2010)

It's simply the Osaka arc + some chapters telling the lives of the osaka team.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 25, 2010)

#328 spoiler by Thunder Snake:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Starts with Cherry and the giants. The uniformed and armoured giants are firing lightning and disks at him but they all bounce off the shield. Cherry looks pretty fucked up with his nose bleeding and all the veins bulging in his face. Tonkotsu's body is floating just behind him. Cherry raises his hand and a giant is lifted up to the shock of his team-mates. The giant's body buckles and then is ripped apart horribly. 
Kurono-1 is still walking with the giant woman and the survivors. She's explaining that she can't do anything as she's not a soldier. Kurono says if the soldiers come, keep quiet and do something to get them out of there. 
The teenage boy is trying to rape Tae but the alien girl picks him up and scolds him gently. 
The room. The Gantzers are about to give up on using the ball when Reika says "someone's been in this room recently" they all agree and start calling out "Nishi". He appears and asks "What are you all doing here?" "I might ask you the same question!". Reika says, "You know how to use it (Gantz) don't you?" Nishi is thrown for a second, then the Gantz ball flings open. Nishi shouts at it (him) angrily. About the translated page above, it's more that Nishi has told the Gantz-man to stay quiet and in his ball when he realises the other Gantzers are approaching. The Gantz-man has relented and is saying "Look, I can't do it, I can't ignore them". The Gantz-man says he'll do anything within his power to help. So Kurono-2 asks "Please don't let anyone in our team be transferred by any Gantz balls....and I'd like you to take the bombs out of our heads". 
Finishes with a double page spread of Cherry walking calmly through the giants being torn to bloody shreds. 




Looks Awesome!


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 25, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> #328 spoiler by Thunder Snake:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Finally getting more interesting again.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 25, 2010)

really envying those spanish speakers right now.


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hadn't the naked guy inside the Black Ball left from there long ago? And it's curious that he's now so prone to help the gantzers now, in the missions he used to treat them like shit.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 26, 2010)

^ it may be due to that "malfunctioning" incident perhaps. He's not the same anymore.


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not even sure if he's a human or a machine anymore :S


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Finally getting good again. I was losing faith. With the inconsistent release dates i had almost given up on this great series.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> Finally getting good again. I was losing faith. With the inconsistent release dates i had almost given up on this great series.



It went Monthly so it still had a consistent release but yeah. Gantz doesn't work as a monthly. 

Anyway this should be a great chapter.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 26, 2010)

It's not monthly anymore. The releases are every 2 weeks now. Next one will be 12/9


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

That's why I was using past tense. Where the chapters much longer when it was monthly ?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 26, 2010)

^ seems that way. Glad we don't have to wait a whole freakin month any longer.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 26, 2010)

Weren't you banned hikawa ? And didn't you used to be like fkin red ? 

People repped you from "You > Me" To Luminary ?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 26, 2010)

^ yep. 

Do you know when the eng chapter is being released?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 26, 2010)

As soon they finish the cleaning and editing part.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 26, 2010)

Sound awsome chapter


----------



## Shisui (Nov 26, 2010)

English version's out dudes: Link removed


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 26, 2010)

Shisui said:


> English version's out dudes: Link removed



thanks dude!!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 26, 2010)

This says it all.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 27, 2010)

Gotta say, really enjoyed this chapter. Cherry is bustin' some balls.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Cherry . Going out with a bang.


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 27, 2010)

I see so now Cherry has infinite Shinra Tensei


----------



## Memos (Nov 27, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I see so now Cherry has infinite Shinra Tensei



The guy is clearly overexerting himself so how can you call it infinite?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm catching up with the last chapters, reading 321 right now.

"I am... Lolicon."


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 27, 2010)

Someone did this:


----------



## Litho (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome how Gantz still calls Nishi 'Nishi-kun' all politely.
I wonder what Nishi is up to. I thought he was just excited for the apocalypse and the chaos, but it would seem he has a plan.
Lol cherry, OP much ?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 27, 2010)

he's talkin to the dude in the ball like they're buddies. lol


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice the story is getting interesting again with Nishi and his buddy Gantz back
and cherry what can I say about him humm.... HE IS AWESOME !


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2010)

meh the psy boy could have stopped there hearts for 1/5th of the effort.


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 27, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> he's talkin to the dude in the ball like they're buddies. lol



It'd be funny if he names them according to their previous nicknames

Gantz: "Sorry Nishi-kun, but I can't overlook them, I have to help Kei, Reika, Katou-cha (LOL), Muscle Rider and Kid... oh, by the way, where are Host Samurai, Kill Bill and No Longer A Cherry?"


----------



## Punpun (Nov 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> meh the psy boy could have stopped there hearts for 1/5th of the effort.



But then we won't had that graphic scene.


----------



## Litho (Nov 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> But then we won't had that graphic scene.



Amen to this.


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> But then we won't had that graphic scene.



Not only that, but he's extremely pissed right now and his physic power is probably wild. Doing that organ burst/stoppage thing requires more concentration and it takes longer as well. Doing all that while he's mad and while they're shooting lightning at him is probably not the best decision, when he could just grab them and crush them with one stroke/reflect lightning back at them. If he's sitting there trying to burst their vitals -while he's mad and thus has less accuracy with his powers, all the while tanking lightning bolts with his force-field -it might end up with him dying before he kills all of them. I'm just 'saiyan', normally when raged doing things that require accuracy is not the most efficient thing to do.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 27, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> meh the psy boy could have stopped there hearts for 1/5th of the effort.



Cherry's probably gonna die soon.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 28, 2010)

I loled how that alien girl stopped the rapist


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 28, 2010)

OMFG i just read chapter 326, that alien wearing a suit with twin samurais...... was that fucking MACHETE???


----------



## Xnr (Nov 28, 2010)

Gantz was one of the first manga I picked up and I didn't got past the first few chapters. Now several years later I caught up in less than a day .

I have one question though. Is there a particular reason why the covers mostly consist of half-naked hot girls. Don't get wrong, I don't mind but is there some meaning behind it? With the way Gantz is, I won't be surprised if there isn't  though .


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 28, 2010)

There is absolutely no meaning except to get a glance at some tittays.


----------



## Xnr (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^
That's enough meaning in itself though .


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 28, 2010)

^ well there you go.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 1, 2010)

*NEW official trailer*:


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

The bird guys are in it


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a big fan of Japanese films, but really can't wait for this film.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh wait there's going to be a second movie ? Dinosaur arc incoming


----------



## Athrum (Dec 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh wait there's going to be a second movie ? Dinosaur arc incoming



Don't think so, you see the Vamps, the birds, the first alien and the Buddhas all in the trailer, so my guess is 2 movies for all that.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

I still have some hope


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 1, 2010)

vamps look awful.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks Hollywood-worthy


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 1, 2010)

she makes a pretty good Tae.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 2, 2010)

I want the Tyrannosaurus Rex in my Gantz movie


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 2, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I want the Tyrannosaurus Rex in my Gantz movie



Let there be no dinos.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2010)

What the fuck since when does Gantz talk


----------



## Gatagata (Dec 3, 2010)

Just caught up to the lastest chapter and I gotta say its my favourite manga right now. Awesome shit going on right now.


----------



## Gatagata (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there any other manga similar to this one?


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 3, 2010)

Gatagata said:


> Is there any other manga similar to this one?



well not that I really know of...but you could try Psyren. There's a black ball in that one, too.


----------



## Gatagata (Dec 4, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> well not that I really know of...but you could try Psyren. There's a black ball in that one, too.



Already read it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 4, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Looks Hollywood-worthy



Looks better than hollywood stuff


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Should be played at more movie theateres


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 4, 2010)

^ damn, you got banned again??


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 9, 2010)

I just saw the raw and damn, I can't wait for the translation of the chapter
it looks really good. Gantz really never disapoint me, each chapter is great.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 9, 2010)

#329 spanish scan: Inoue wrote a statement on his site . . .  

The english version should be out soon.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who the guy at the end is.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the guy at the end is.




*Spoiler*: __ 



For a moment I thought it was that awesome douchebag who's name I forgot, but now I realise it must be Gantz creating a fusion of the two Kei's.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 9, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For a moment I thought it was that awesome douchebag who's name I forgot, but now I realise it must be Gantz creating a fusion of the two Kei's.





*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not. He is a Gantzer from another p?rt of Japan that came to speak with Kurono (he asked every japanese gantzer to invade the alien ship)


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _329_ 



For a moment I thought the four-eyes guy from Osaka would appear


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For a second I thought it was going to be Oka.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it was going to be a tall skinny dude with long hair and bishie face, wouldn't be surprised if hes a douchebag .


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 9, 2010)

Definitely an interesting chapter. Too bad I don't speak a word of Espanol.

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe the dude at the end is a past gantzer who died long ago? Like a really good fighter like Kei. Gantz revived him?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 9, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Definitely an interesting chapter. Too bad I don't speak a word of Espanol.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yo se espa?ol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Kei just send a global message with the Gantz ball to the others Gantz units, but nobody cared until Reika tried, this guy is a present Gantzer.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 9, 2010)

ah okay wow I was out of the loop. lol


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Definitely an interesting chapter. Too bad I don't speak a word of Espanol.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You can't say Hola?


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You can't say Hola?



Yes I can say "hola" and common greetings. 

But that's the extent of my spanish.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

You said you don't speak a word

Lying again


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 10, 2010)

What's your problem?

You don't even read gantz, do you?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

Dude, calm down.  Seriously.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW he's back!


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 10, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW he's back!



I don't think it's Izumi. This guy is just some leader of another Gantz group that went to Tokyo room to speak with Kurono. i hope he knows a lot about the Katastrophe.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd rather Izumi not show up tbh.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 10, 2010)

Isn't Izumi, is just that Gantz has a thing for skinny tall bishies , but now that hes being friendly they should ask  him for a freebie and try to revive all the Gantzers in the data and a bunch of badass equipment.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 10, 2010)

I bet he's a cyborg ninja from the future.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 10, 2010)

He just came to get a signature from Reika. Why the fuss?


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

Japanese version of Fabio


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2010)

If he really only came to get a signature from Reika while the world they know it is ending, crushing their hopes of surviving, I'll just laugh knowing thats just what Oku would probably do.

I was hoping it'd be Hikawa in a gantz suit under his Host Outfit smoking a cig with that other vampire girl


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 11, 2010)

So businessmen are behind this...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 11, 2010)

This manga is so awesome...


----------



## Litho (Dec 11, 2010)

Businessmen... We should've known!


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2010)

Businessman are the seed of evil!

Anyway does anyone get the vibe that the Reika-Kurono is more retarted then the Tae-Kurono? 
Just everything he does I'm just like...what a dumbass.


----------



## Shisui (Dec 11, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Businessman are the seed of evil!
> 
> Anyway does anyone get the vibe that the Reika-Kurono is more retarted then the Tae-Kurono?
> Just everything he does I'm just like...what a dumbass.



Reika has literally fucked his brains out


----------



## Litho (Dec 11, 2010)

Shisui said:


> Reika has literally fucked his brains out



lol 

I didn't notice anything particularly stupid about Kurono. At least not more stupid then he has always been. In fact he's more interesting then "Tae-chan ! Tae -chan" Kurono.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 11, 2010)

lol at first I thought it was Oka, I hope this dude has some new badass tech to show us.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So businessmen are behind this...



I wonder who the japanese Donald Trump is...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 12, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how good Oku's art has become.

Makes his old Hen days look like child's work in comparison.

I miss the fighting though. Also, what happened to Nishi's face? He looks like a drugged out Kei now.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

I still don't see why the Gantz ball can't make a billion Reikas so they can beat the aliens...


----------



## Shisui (Dec 12, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> I wonder who the japanese Donald Trump is...



It'd be so on...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Businessman are the seed of evil!
> 
> Anyway does anyone get the vibe that the Reika-Kurono is more retarted then the Tae-Kurono?
> Just everything he does I'm just like...what a dumbass.



Don't see any particular stupidity from him.
Meanwhile, Tae-Kurono is planning to hijack one of those disc-shooting suits. Don't know what he's hoping to accomplish though...


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2010)

Kinda feel sorry for the kid. He got friend zoned in the worst way possible.

Also, who the hell is cherry talking to.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 12, 2010)

His master ? Or maybe he is developping other personnality.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2010)

Mandom said:


> His master ? Or maybe he is developping other personnality.



I'm thinking that his psychic powers have gone so strong to the point of hearing dead people. Which is to say, his dead girlfriend or his master, whatever.

That or he's going crazy.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 12, 2010)

Shisui said:


> It'd be so on...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's some scary shit right thar.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2010)

I doubt Sakurai would tell his recently deceased girlfriend to shut up.
Probably Sakata.

And him talking to the dead... probably means he'll join them shortly too, he can't be in a much better shape than Sakata before he died.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 12, 2010)

I still don't get how the ones behind Gantz (Buisnessman) knew about when
the Katastrophe was gonna begin and that it was gonna be giants attacking!?

Did I miss something, or it is still not mention how they know all that stuff beforehand.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 12, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I still don't get how the ones behind Gantz (Buisnessman) knew about when
> the Katastrophe was gonna begin and that it was gonna be giants attacking!?
> 
> Did I miss something, or it is still not mention how they know all that stuff beforehand.



It still hasn't been mentioned, I believe.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 12, 2010)

My guess is GANTZ must have been more open with regards to information before the current Tokyo team was established. Either that or things might have been leaked over the internet.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 12, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I still don't get how the ones behind Gantz (Buisnessman) knew about when
> the Katastrophe was gonna begin and that it was gonna be giants attacking!?
> 
> Did I miss something, or it is still not mention how they know all that stuff beforehand.



Perhaps they just talked to the dude inside the ball like Nishi.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

I had my hopes up at first. :/  I so want Izumi to be back.   It's enough that we have to deal with two main characters at once.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 14, 2010)

It's done by Oku Hiroya and will be exposed.
-----------------------------------------------------------

The list of U.S theaters that will screen Gantz is out:


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 15, 2010)

I started reading Gantz recently and i'm on volume 20.  I swear it's like getting a shot of testosterone, the most manliest series i've ever read.  It's awesome


----------



## Nic (Dec 15, 2010)

mary no jutsu said:


> I started reading Gantz recently and i'm on volume 20.  I swear it's like getting a shot of testosterone, the most manliest series i've ever read.  It's awesome


true, although i find it somewhat repetitive and i'm not a big fan of the clones.


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Nic reads Gantz?


----------



## Nic (Dec 15, 2010)

Of course I do.  After Izumi died I stopped for a bit and then picked it up again.


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Good. Its one of my favorites. So disgusting. So wonderful


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2010)

I liked the tomb raider chick.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 15, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I liked the tomb raider chick.



Drops her pants when asked and doesn't seem all to crazy but probably a bit too comfortable with porn. Most of nf'ers wet dream.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 15, 2010)

mary no jutsu said:


> I started reading Gantz recently and i'm on volume 20.  I swear it's like getting a shot of testosterone, the *most manliest* series i've ever read.  It's awesome




You need to visit the Otokojuku private school to have a better view of manliness .


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 15, 2010)

> You need to visit the Otokojuku private school to have a better view of *man-boobs* .



fixed for ya..


----------



## Inugami (Dec 15, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> fixed for ya..



That isn't a fix , just something I forgot to add, but my sig make that obvious so I just didn't type it  .


----------



## hehey (Dec 17, 2010)

Osaka spoilers are out, not what i expected at all....

Stark is a shitload faster than Bankai Ichigo.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> ^ damn, you got banned again??



Looks like you got banned again


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 21, 2010)

hehey said:


> Osaka spoilers are out, not what i expected at all....
> 
> this


Very dissapointing especially concidering all of them had enough points to revive Oka. Guess osaka really is beyond selfish.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 23, 2010)

Terrible chapter. 

Nothing happened lik at all. 

The MC is so fkin stupid too.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 23, 2010)

This Ryuuji guy seems pretty cool. I'm really hoping he doesn't go down like a pussy.


----------



## Litho (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder if Nishi is actually going to help them save the people. Maybe he'll tag along for some kills.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2010)

Hehe didn't I call it a few pages ago?, don't get surprised if the tall bishie guy with long hair is a jackass , Gantz has a thing for that type of people.

Funny how the other guy is all the contrary, small , short blonde hair,badass looks and prudent.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 23, 2010)

the blond kid is a little creepy. Sorta like nishi, except he has different priorities. Maybe.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 23, 2010)

Both are decent characters so far. The first guy obviously came for Reika. The 2nd came for the kills.

And Kurono 1 is fucked. Sooo fucked. Hopefully he can do what Sakurai did minus the psychic advantage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

@ all of you who say that its not Izumi at the end of the chapter:

LALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!


edit: fuck guys, its not Izumi


----------



## Frostman (Dec 23, 2010)

Kurono 1 can manage. He is Kurono after all. I just hope that alien woman doesn't get killed/ She is pretty cute.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> @ all of you who say that its not Izumi at the end of the chapter:
> 
> LALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!
> 
> ...





I just knew he is a Reika fan.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 24, 2010)

That blond guy is suspicous


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 24, 2010)

The entire chapter was filled with nice to meet you.


----------



## Nic (Dec 24, 2010)

Higawa said:


> That blond guy is suspicous


everyone is suspicious in this manga.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 24, 2010)

Did that guy just call Nishi cute?

That's one dead body confirmed.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

Random Member said:


> This Ryuuji guy seems pretty cool. I'm really hoping he doesn't go down like a pussy.



This...on so many levels this


----------



## Frostman (Dec 24, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Did that guy just call Nishi cute?
> 
> That's one dead body confirmed.



I cant wait to see his dare side. lulz


----------



## Nic (Dec 24, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Did that guy just call Nishi cute?
> 
> That's one dead body confirmed.


don't worry, it's clear that the author were in need of fodder so here we have them. lol


----------



## Wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

Come on reika could only pull two dudes? haha


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 24, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Come on reika could only pull two dudes? haha



Don't worry, the rest are coming after they changed their pants.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> Don't worry, the rest are coming after they changed their pants.



Kei could of been a part of it as well


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Come on reika could only pull two dudes? haha




She actually put only one..and funny how the Reika fan doesn't looks like the typical idol fan.

I expected a few ones like the otaku guy that got nuts in the beginning of the invasion.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> She actually put only one..and funny how the Reika fan doesn't looks like the typical idol fan.
> 
> I expected a few ones like the otaku guy that got nuts in the beginning of the invasion.



Admirers look like something you don't expect


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Admirers look like something you don't expect



I'm not saying there couldn't be dudes with model looks like that jackass has Reika fans, but he just doesn't look like da typical Japanese idol follower.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 24, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Kurono 1 can manage. He is Kurono after all. I just hope that alien woman doesn't get killed/ She is pretty cute.


Yeah but there is two kuronos. Meaning one of them has to be killed off sometime. Friends have said that these two characters have been braught in to replace Kurono 1 and sakurai because Oku hasn't killed a Tokyo member since inaba.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I'm not saying there couldn't be dudes with model looks like that jackass has Reika fans, but he just doesn't look like da typical Japanese idol follower.



Ya true don't be surprised if one of them tries to touch her  and then get blasted.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Cool guys enter.


----------



## Truekakarot (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree only 2 people come after Reika asks? What!?

I was expecting a horde of Otaku to show up on the last page.


----------



## zan (Dec 25, 2010)

i like the set up.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm diggin how this arc is going, needs more vamps though.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 25, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> I'm diggin how this arc is going, needs more vamps though.



Yes they were very cool and I want them to use the Gantz suits.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow. This manga is so good. I just feel like there is no hope when reading the manga which make me want to scream. It looks like the giant alien are space traveler that travel from planet to planet and consumed their resources. My guess is the fat girl that speak random number is a radio from another planet. Somewhere alien are trying to save earth by giving us information and technology to guild Gantz.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 29, 2010)

New chapter is out (in spanish): Chapter 59 [END]

I will post when the english scans come out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



New gantzers from Japan keep coming to the room preparing themselves to the invasion. Meanwhile, Kurono defeats the soldiers and tell the alien-woman to put the Soldier's suit


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> New chapter is out (in spanish): Chapter 59 [END]
> 
> I will post when the english scans come out.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL so finally Gantz puts the typical ''tall,model looks, skinny, jackass''  has a woman this time , the guy with Glasses was like all the guy's with glasses in almost all mangas and the 25 yo is weird.''I have 25 years''...''it was okay to said my age?''  .

Disappointed only one person come for Reika..perhaps those otaku Reika fans were the first to fall off paneled in this Arc.


----------



## Memos (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I initially thought that first one was a guy


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought that first one was a guy




*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too! like the mangaka was ''okay lets put a jackass that looks like a model'' after drawing the face..''damn forgot I already put one of those''...''start drawing boobs on it''


----------



## Memos (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! like the mangaka was ''okay lets put a jackass that looks like a model'' after drawing the face..''damn forgot I already put one of those''...''start drawing boobs on it''




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hmm... this guy is missing something... I KNOW!! Boobs! We haven't had new boobs for a while. This should give hi- err, I mean her all kinds of development!"

Speaking of, it seems all those cover pages with the scantily clad girls have stopped. Only noticing it now


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the 25 yo is weird.''I have 25 years''...''it was okay to said my age?''  .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. But he looks badass with TWO SWORDS and the speech "I suppose everyone here is ready to die":


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But he looks badass with TWO SWORDS and the speech "I suppose everyone here is ready to die":



*Spoiler*: __ 




Actually the chapter kinda imply something like all of those newcomers are pretty strong so yes I can expect him fighting kinda Travis of No More Heroes 2 with those two swords  , perhaps hes also kinda like him a badass otaku,  on the generic mangas sometimes characters say their age when they introduce themselves.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> Come on reika could only pull two dudes? haha



after how that bitch treated inaba and then didn't even bat an eye over his death i can't see how any man would still want such a 1 dimensional whore.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Hehehe I know you are going lulz, but idols aren't supposed to have bf if they don't want to fuck with their fanbase, so what happened with Inaba would actually make them moar happy.

Japanese idol followers are very weird fellas.


Wait a minute!, perhaps somehow they already know bout Kurono 2.0 is banging her!, that's it! now I get why there's just one Reika fan.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

kurono already hit that silly slut? What chapter was this? 

idol fans? they sound like the weird fucks that obsess over lady gaga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2010)

Is Kurono 1 awesome?

Because i'm pretty sure Kurono 1 is fucking awesome.


----------



## Bakatsu (Dec 29, 2010)

Kurono 1 solo the alien base. no need to call reinforcement


----------



## Nic (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new characters all seem like they could be quite badass in a fight, can't wait to see them in action.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 29, 2010)

Gantz should just mass produce Kurono.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Gantz should just mass produce Kurono.



I mentioned this earlier...



Just Blaze said:


> I still don't see why the Gantz ball can't make a billion Reikas so they can beat the aliens...


----------



## Punpun (Dec 29, 2010)

Kurono is better.


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 29, 2010)

Still nobody in the team worries about Kurono1?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 30, 2010)

what happened to kurono's vampire brother? did he die long time ago or what? i completely lost track of him.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Gantz should just mass produce Kurono.


no thank you, it's enough as it is.


----------



## hehey (Dec 30, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> what happened to kurono's vampire brother? did he die long time ago or what? i completely lost track of him.


yeah... he kind of got decapitated by Host Samurai.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, enough kurono. I want some more Izumi.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> what happened to kurono's vampire brother? did he die long time ago or what? i completely lost track of him.



Decapitated by Host Samurai, and if I remember well the ahole  send his head to Kurono .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 30, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Kurono is better.



Reika is hotter


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 30, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> kurono already hit that silly slut? What chapter was this?



Chapter #299. >>> WOOOOOOoooooT, I found Volume 10 

You can see the development just after the end of Italy mission (chapter #296 or something). 






Mat?icha said:


> what happened to kurono's vampire brother? did he die long time ago or what? i completely lost track of him.



At first I thought maybe he was not dead since Host Samurai can create things from his hands (swords and pistols) and there's no blood in the head:



My theory is that he used it just to piss Kurono off making it easier to kill him. But he didn't appear until now, so he's probably dead.

Another interesting point: The Kurono revived was the one after the Oni mission, so he can't remember that his brother is dead.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Original Kurono is going to solo the base it seems


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> Yeah, enough kurono. I want some more Izumi.


couldn't agree more. 


Vault said:


> Original Kurono is going to solo the base it seems


probably.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you, even though I can read spanish just fine.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome chapter except that girl which looks like a dude...
The manga heads to the final showdown !


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Awesome chapter except that girl which looks like a dude...
> The manga heads to the final showdown !


meh she still looks like a Women, i just think people got weird-ed out by the hair and how tall she was.  then again Kurono is just short lol


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think it looks like a man. She is similar to Kishimoto.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okama Gantzer


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2010)

Kurono was pretty badass.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Yeah, I don't think it looks like a man. She is similar to Kishimoto.


wth,   Kishi isn't that bad. 

Kurono is always being badass  lately.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder how long kurono can boss around that alien before she tries to make a break for it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 30, 2010)

Love Kurono's counterinvasion 


Nic said:


> meh she still looks like a Women, i just think people got weird-ed out by the hair and how tall she was.  then again Kurono is just short lol


Dunno, she looked like a woman to me. If anything, i'd think the second person with the glasses looks more like a girl than a guy.

Speaking of height though, that second guy from 330 is so much shorter than Kurono!
Chapter 331
Still, he's the one i like the most of the newcomers so far. His attitude is pretty good.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> meh she still looks like a Women, i just think people got weird-ed out by the hair and how tall she was.  then again Kurono is just short lol



For me it looks more  like a very bishounen man in da face, I don't have a problem or calling her ugly(meh I doubt I would bang a girl that hot) is just she gives me the feeling of da typical Gantz bishie ahole.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess it's the lack of innocent cute look you've come to expect from women characters in this manga.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 30, 2010)

Very few things will make me stop playing Binary Star once I started spinning it...

This chapter was one of 'em.

And if any of these new guys outlive Muscle Rider, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 30, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> I wonder how long kurono can boss around that alien before she tries to make a break for it.



Isn't that what she basically tried to do? It's pretty obvious he can easily slaughter her if she tries anything like running. I mean, look at how many of those armed giants he just took out with relative ease. She gets a sword in the spine before she covers even a single meter.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 31, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> At first I thought maybe he was not dead since Host Samurai can create things from his hands (swords and pistols) and there's no blood in the head:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh that explains it. I thought he just didn't care.


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Isn't that what she basically tried to do? It's pretty obvious he can easily slaughter her if she tries anything like running. I mean, look at how many of those armed giants he just took out with relative ease. She gets a sword in the spine before she covers even a single meter.


I agree, she's hardly that much of a problem for him.  His only concern is not to get overwhelmed or attacked out of nowhere.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2010)

"Are you guys ready to die?" 
"Good. Then let's put on our best faces"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2010)

Put on one of those suits


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 31, 2010)

I was hoping the arrival of new people would set way for the vamps, who to my dissapointement are nowhere to be seen. 

Aside from that Gantz is officially back to it's awesome chaps phase. Kurono soloing all those giants reminded me how strong he was, which is a good writing choice considering all the "Keiiiii Chaaaaan" from previous chaps.


----------



## Memos (Dec 31, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> I was hoping the arrival of new people would set way for the vamps, who to my dissapointement are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Aside from that Gantz is officially back to it's awesome chaps phase. Kurono soloing all those giants reminded me how strong he was, which is a good writing choice considering all the "Keiiiii Chaaaaan" from previous chaps.



All of this Kurono soloing will only make it more painful when he finds her and gets transported back at that very moment.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 1, 2011)

whos your favorite member out of the 5 noobies we got? I'll list them for easy referance.

Takeda the Reika fan


Ryuuji the short badass


Mclane the only female


Sakine Makoto. Looks like Aizen with glasses


Yoshika. The leonardo of these group of turtles


Ryuuji and Yoshika have my vote. Hope they don't die anytime soon.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> All of this Kurono soloing will only make it more painful when he finds her and gets transported back at that very moment.



No you  

That would be too much trolling even for Gantz


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think he  will introduce us more in the next chapters....and I hope they revive Izumi.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 1, 2011)

i like the double sword dude, he looks promising. they all look awesome and very strong, and i hope mangaka doesnt kill htem up real quick.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2011)

Very hard for me to chose one, but I think the more flashy at fighting are going to be  Leonardo and Reika's fan , Aizen and Short Badass gives me the vibe of being stealthy like Nishi , the girl dunno she can get naked and show us her boobs and I would be happy with that.


----------



## Litho (Jan 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Very hard for me to chose one, but I think the more flashy at fighting are going to be  Leonardo and Reika's fan , Aizen and Short Badass gives me the vibe of being stealthy like Nishi , the girl dunno she can get naked and show us her boobs and I would be happy with that.



If we won't see her boobs i'll be very dissapointed in Oku


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Hopefully she partakes in some alien gangbang.


----------



## Shisui (Jan 1, 2011)

Mary McClane is obviously meant to be a female version of John McClane (I remember Oku said in an earlier chapter that Die Hard is one of his favorite movies). She's got my vote. I'm expecting big things.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

Well this is getting interesting


----------



## Frostman (Jan 1, 2011)

Shisui said:


> Mary McClane is obviously meant to be a female version of John McClane (I remember Oku said in an earlier chapter that Die Hard is one of his favorite movies). She's got my vote. I'm expecting big things.



If thats the case then you might as well end the manga right now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 2, 2011)

i have a question for old readers. few years ago when i started reading Gantz, i definitely remember reading some chapters where Kurono is having sex with Tae. and it wasnt just one panel, i believe it was a long sex scene with intimate details. i have tried many manga sources to find that/those chapters and still unsuccessful, it looks like they didnt even exist. anyone has any idea what i am talking about.
i am not sure if i have Gantz on my manga archive, but i'l check it when i get home and see if they are among old chapters.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn I haven't been reading gantz recently and I read like 6 chapters in one go and it was amazing. 
All the new characters and pervy stuff and shit. And Gantz dude awake and talking  ? That was cool.... 
Gantz still delivers.



ShaolinAce said:


> whos your favorite member out of the 5 noobies we got? I'll list them for easy referance.
> 
> Takeda the Reika fan
> 
> ...




Mclane, she is so fucking hot. 

Yoshika is my favorite. He will turn out to be interesting hopefully. The long haired dude reminded me of the other long haired dude(the sociopath who died a long time ago) appereance wise.

edit : 



Mat®icha said:


> i have a question for old readers. few years ago when i started reading Gantz, i definitely remember reading some chapters where Kurono is having sex with Tae. and it wasnt just one panel, i believe it was a long sex scene with intimate details. i have tried many manga sources to find that/those chapters and still unsuccessful, it looks like they didnt even exist. anyone has any idea what i am talking about.
> i am not sure if i have Gantz on my manga archive, but i'l check it when i get home and see if they are among old chapters.


I found this. Probably what you are referring to happened some chapters before this. You might wanna start your search from there.

Chapter 40


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> i have a question for old readers. few years ago when i started reading Gantz, i definitely remember reading some chapters where Kurono is having sex with Tae. and it wasnt just one panel, i believe it was a long sex scene with intimate details. i have tried many manga sources to find that/those chapters and still unsuccessful, it looks like they didnt even exist. anyone has any idea what i am talking about.
> i am not sure if i have Gantz on my manga archive, but i'l check it when i get home and see if they are among old chapters.



The sex scenes were canon, there is a chapter where Tae swalloed it all


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 2, 2011)

Gantz took a different direction, still love the beginning that Kurono banged that Lara Croft look-a-like and then afterwards just let her die and not caring for her anymore


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Gantz took a different direction, still love the beginning that Kurono banged that Lara Croft look-a-like and then afterwards just let her die and not caring for her anymore



That's how we real man are, bitching a lot with gurlz that are hard to get, and dispose of hot girls that give us all , lol even Croft said something about maintain Kurono or I'm wrong ?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Kurono should have brought lara croft back for special purposes.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 2, 2011)

Well when he got Reika and Tae that was pretty much the end for Sei.

Tae swallows and Reika is Reika. Not much competition.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 2, 2011)

ShaolinAce said:


> Well when he got Reika and Tae that was pretty much the end for Sei.
> 
> Tae swallows and Reika is Reika. Not much competition.



But..she was Lara Croft man..


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

ShaolinAce said:


> Well when he got Reika and Tae that was pretty much the end for Sei.
> 
> Tae swallows and Reika is Reika. Not much competition.



I bet lara croft would have gave better head than Tae.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2011)

I really miss the tomb raider chick.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 3, 2011)

Lara Croft over the Military Sniper?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Shisui said:


> Mary McClane is obviously meant to be a female version of John McClane (I remember Oku said in an earlier chapter that Die Hard is one of his favorite movies). She's got my vote. I'm expecting big things.



Great.  There hasn't been any decent female fighters.  Reika is so generic.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 3, 2011)

Just recently reread the Oni mission and the end of it, when Kaze had 100 points and asked who Kurono wanted to revive. Kurono thought about Kishimoto and Sei.



Not complaining about getting his actual choice though.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dat Oni Mission


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

The Oni mission has to be my fav arc  

Sniper dude was beastly  He needs to get revived.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I really miss the tomb raider chick.


same here, instead we are stuck with annoying tae, and reika that doesn't even seem to fit in the manga.


----------



## Cash (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll forever hate Reika


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

She's nowhere near as bad as Tae for me.  It's like her character's objective throughout this whole manga has been to cry out Kurono's name every other sentence.   Probably one of the reason i love Izumi so much.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 4, 2011)

Reika gets too much shit for cloning Kurono, really.

She wasted 100 points earlier to bring back Tae for him. I'd say she deserves a little break too. It's not like Kurono 2 is complaining right now.
I never really saw her actually say the words either, it was probably Gantz malfunctioning.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't give her much crap for that.  I sometimes just wonder how her character fits within the manga.


----------



## Cash (Jan 4, 2011)

The cloning annoyed me but I guess you're right 

Nic, shut your whore mouth about Tae


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, she's a terrible character.  You cannot come with a good reason that makes her a good one.  Even the sexual appeal isn't there, because most women characters in this manga are far better looking than her.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 4, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Just recently reread the Oni mission and the end of it, when Kaze had 100 points and asked who Kurono wanted to revive. Kurono thought about Kishimoto and Sei.
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining about getting his actual choice though.



He's still 17. If i was in his position and 17 i'd pick tits over a useful team member too.


----------



## Litho (Jan 4, 2011)

What's with the Reika hate?

I know I'd do her.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 4, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Reika gets too much shit for cloning Kurono, really.



She saved earth by doing that.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 5, 2011)

So I'm finally up to date and all I can say is that I will never eat meat in front of other animals, this series lacks Izumi, and Where the heck are the vampires?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

^ This manga is better without vampires 
They are really cool but they are also nonsensical with the rest of the plot, or at least i've never found their meaning of being in this manga.


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2011)

Vampires don't participate in Alien vs Human wars.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 5, 2011)

The vamps not showing up not once in this war...makes me think one of three things

1. Giants view them as anomalies not fit for consumption, killing them. 
2. They don't give a shit about their food being killed
3. They're fighting or prepping to battle

Kurono killing those giants...I hope he makes it out and meets Cherry since hes relatively the closest Gantzer with a goal to kill many Giants


----------



## Frostman (Jan 6, 2011)

The Tokyo faction is all but obliterated. So if we do see them it won't be while they are in the Tokyo. Host Samurai is the only leader for them left.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 7, 2011)

mary no jutsu said:


> So I'm finally up to date and all I can say is that I will never eat meat in front of other animals, this series lacks Izumi, and Where the heck are the vampires?



No shit...Host Samurai needs to fuckin show up...and Izumi should be been res'd a LONG ass time ago...such a badass...


----------



## Frostman (Jan 7, 2011)

Check this out.

[EN]Gantz/Osaka Special 001


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 8, 2011)

So Mr. sex everything up was a elementary school teacher, did not see that one coming lol.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 8, 2011)

Drakor said:


> The vamps not showing up not once in this war...makes me think one of three things
> 
> 1. Giants view them as anomalies not fit for consumption, killing them.
> 2. They don't give a shit about their food being killed
> ...


I'd think option three is the most sensible.  These giants are totally doing away with the vampire's food source with their invasion, and the humans and vampires have worked with each other before.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 8, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Check this out.
> 
> [EN]Gantz/Osaka Special 001



Da fuck! the occupations were so random, milf being a hentai artist was so lulz.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't really remember it well, but didn't the Osaka team have more members?

The three badasses, the three sadists, the milf, the bike guy, the newbie (can't really remember his friend in the Osaka arc though) and of course Oka.
Though in the arc, it seemed like there were some other guys, there were the two girlfriends, some other guys who were joining in on the alien raping with Kuwabara etc. Guess they just joined later or something. And the newbie's friend must have died along the way aswell.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't think rapezilla was a teacher and a loved one at that


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Rapezilla 

Does team osaka mean the main manga will be released slower?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys, I'm on 311 and I must say: IT'S AWESOME!

Wo, just wow. One more manga that I'll be waiting every release.


----------



## Shisui (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Rapezilla
> 
> Does team osaka mean the main manga will be released slower?



It's over now. The third volume came out a couple weeks ago. Just took a long time to get a scan. I think it was the reason why releases were slow a few months ago though.


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Rapezilla
> 
> Does team osaka mean the main manga will be released slower?



I hope not 

I want to see more Kei and more stuff happening, I really hope he is not dead..


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 9, 2011)

**mind blown**

Those badass and twisted Osaka Gantzers have extremely normal occupation...I can't believe it...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 11, 2011)

if the gantz balls can clone humans and there are like thousands of them, they should've just made an infinite amount of Oka's and wtfpwn the giants .


----------



## Frostman (Jan 11, 2011)

There is probably a requirement for it. Has the 100pts price tag. Maybe something gets extracted when they kill the aliens.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> **mind blown**
> 
> Those badass and twisted Osaka Gantzers have extremely normal occupation...I can't believe it...



Gantz is the only manga so far that is realistic to some degree...

People have secrets and Gantz shows that, it tells that everyone has a different side


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2011)

I fucking _love_ that the rapist is a fucking primary school teacher.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol you guys noticed that the Hentai drawing mom has a page of Me~Teru no Kimochi (another of Hiroya's work) in her desk? xD

edit: Also is this happening before the Osaka mission? The junkie dude seems to still be there, i can't remember how many of them actually survived apart from Kuwabara and the nerd guy.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, since the Osaka mission was nerdo's first mission. Most of the main Osaka team died. Kuwabara and those girls were the only non-newbies that made it.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys where can I find all Osaka chaps that have been released till  now?


----------



## Frostman (Jan 12, 2011)

Two and three arnt on the net yet. That is, if you are talking about the special ones.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 13, 2011)

No I mean the other ones.

There should be some chaps


----------



## Frostman (Jan 13, 2011)

Try mangashares. It starts on chapter 239.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2011)

Wonder where Oka is as well. Though he was a bit of a confessed nerd

Also love Kuwabura, he totally made it through the mission like a boss. This makes me wonder if the remaining Osaka team will join up later because the nerd said he would revive Anzu or will they be forgotten like many previous characters


----------



## Tangible (Jan 13, 2011)

Almost caught up.

This series is pretty impressive; a great, easy read. Plus almost all the females are hotttt haha.

Anyway, what is the status of the series currently? Is it really slow? Delayed? Monthly?


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2011)

It been kinda slow but we looking forward at it pace being picked up 

@omg: More then likely forgotten right about this point


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> It been kinda slow but we looking forward at it pace being picked up
> 
> @omg: More then likely forgotten right about this point



Yeah looks to be the case. And Katou needed to get some poon lately, Kishimoto + Anzu < Tei + Reika + Lara Croft


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah looks to be the case. And Katou needed to get some poon lately, Kishimoto + Anzu < Tei + Reika + Lara Croft



I am just looking forward to all those girls going in on those monsters 

And Kei...I want to know if Kei made it..


----------



## Higawa (Jan 14, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Try mangashares. It starts on chapter 239.



Mangashare only has the normal one only


----------



## Frostman (Jan 14, 2011)

If you are looking for the special ones then, two and three are not on the net yet.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 15, 2011)

wow really liked that Osaka chapter. Oka works in an office or something?



Tangible said:


> Almost caught up.
> 
> This series is pretty impressive; a great, easy read. Plus almost all the females are hotttt haha.
> 
> Anyway, what is the status of the series currently? Is it really slow? Delayed? Monthly?



kinda on the slow side. Biweekly or so. Don't know if they'll be releasing more Osaka chapters before regular chapters though...?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 16, 2011)

rant time. recently i have been reading a lot of Gantz, over and over again. i guess other mangas have lost their taste. 
what i miss most about Gantz is that we dont see anymore of kurono's funny looking transfer poses. man, those poses crack me up all the time. i like mostly the one where he he fondling some chick from behind and they are both paralysed)))))))


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2011)

i started reading this out of boredom but ended up loving it. have to say though, i miss when kurono a was selfish douchebag, because it was so different from your typical main character, now he's cliche. but oh well, still a badass character. hell he's one of the few who actually look like he knows what he's doing in battle.

but it was hilarious during the first chapter when he wanted to see the homeless man get chopped up by the train but ended being peer pressured into saving him.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 16, 2011)

Mat®icha said:


> rant time. recently i have been reading a lot of Gantz, over and over again. i guess other mangas have lost their taste.
> what i miss most about Gantz is that we dont see anymore of kurono's funny looking transfer poses. man, those poses crack me up all the time. i like mostly the one where he he fondling some chick from behind and they are both paralysed)))))))



 Took me awhile to remember which part you were talking about.

here
here
This was pretty funny too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 16, 2011)

i meant this:

here


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 16, 2011)

Did the rest of the prequel light novel ever get translated?


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 16, 2011)

Speaking of the old style gantz, aren't we due yet for another team purge? I'm seeing one on the horizon, new members= more fodder bait. We're going to see a lot more screwed up antics from them too i bet. More tough guys pissing themselves in tears as they get eaten by unknown monstrosities. More perverts running about with their pants off. Hopefully less tae-chan! tae-chan!...


----------



## Frostman (Jan 16, 2011)

We just had a team purge at the Italy mission.

And no, the novel hasn't been translated.


----------



## hehey (Jan 17, 2011)

Plz, PLZ dont let there be any "Tae runs into Kei 2 & Reika" which causes drama, taht would royally piss me off. Im hoping if they do meet then Kei 1 would be there too and hel say something like "that guys my twin brother" and Kei 2 agrees.

DRAMA AVERTED!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2011)

hehey said:


> Plz, PLZ dont let there be any "Tae runs into Kei 2 & Reika" which causes drama, taht would royally piss me off. Im hoping if they do meet then Kei 1 would be there too and hel say something like "that guys my twin brother" and Kei 2 agrees.
> 
> DRAMA AVERTED!!


it could also be averted by them being in the same room. none of the kei's even want to touch reika anyway


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

And she will still force her love on the second Kei


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> And she will still force her love on the second Kei



It'll be a kei-bang.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> It'll be a kei-bang.



What if second Kei finds out Tia is in danger and the first one died?? 

She will make a third one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2011)

I giggled


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I laughed my ass off


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I laughed my ass off



At reika's pain?


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> At reika's pain?



Come on! She clearly had no chance with him! And plus think about it wasn't this the chapter after she made the clone! I would hate her too!


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Come on! She clearly had no chance with him! And plus think about it wasn't this the chapter after she made the clone! I would hate her too!



It's just so pitiful.  she was a desperate, horny lady.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> It's just so pitiful.  she was a desperate, horny lady.



I kinda felt sad for her,because the clone will never love her


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I kinda felt sad for her,because the clone will never love her



Well the clone is in the room with her now, right? I think he finally likes her. 

Here's to hoping the clone dies. Or the original Kei does.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I be damned if the original died!!


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I be damned if the original died!!



But the clone is just more badass now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 17, 2011)

well, the original is in more danger right now, but in any case i dont want any of them to die. 4 more days until new chapter.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> But the clone is just more badass now.



Okay then the original dies, the clone finds out that he failed to save Tea, and then he goes off to save her and crazy chick just creates a new Kei with her 100 points.



Mat?icha said:


> well, the original is in more danger right now, but in any case i dont want any of them to die. 4 more days until new chapter.



I know...I know  but he won't I know..He won't


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> well, the original is in more danger right now, but in any case i dont want any of them to die. *4 more days until new chapter.*


Wait so this is a regular chapter, not an Osaka one right?


Keiichi Song said:


> Okay then the original dies, the clone finds out that he failed to save Tea, and then he goes off to save her and crazy chick just creates a new Kei with her 100 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I know  but he won't I know..He won't



It's an endless cycle of Keis.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> Wait so this is a regular chapter, not an Osaka one right?
> 
> 
> It's an endless cycle of Keis.



I can only stand so much of his screams, "Tea-chan!""Tea-chan!""tea-chan!"

Shut up, kill everyone who stops you, and save that chick!


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I can only stand so much of his screams, "Tea-chan!""Tea-chan!""tea-chan!"
> 
> Shut up, kill everyone who stops you, and save that chick!



what was it? five chapters of that shit. 

Looks like Cherry might be doing more damage to the invaders at this point.

I just hope the vamps show up again soon. Feels like the way he set up the new group of people that showed up, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> what was it? five chapters of that shit.
> 
> Looks like Cherry might be doing more damage to the invaders at this point.
> 
> I just hope the vamps show up again soon. Feels like the way he set up the new group of people that showed up, it's only a matter of time...



And I expect more of his gut wrenching screams 

The vamps are hopefully kicking people asses off panel. I really want to see badass vamp again with the white or blond hair. He was really something


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> And I expect more of his gut wrenching screams
> 
> The vamps are hopefully kicking people asses off panel. I really want to see badass vamp again with the white or blond hair. He was really something



I actually kinda like those panels when they're all screaming their head off and crying. 

Don't know who you're talking about...


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

The one on you sig


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 17, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I giggled



I don't know... She doesn't look all that sad, is more like she has hope. 




Hikawa said:


> Well the clone is in the room with her now, right? I think he finally likes her.
> 
> Here's to hoping the clone dies. Or the original Kei does.



Well, I think the clone is getting used to the idea of being a clone. But if you consider all the crazy stuff that Kurono has gone through with the Gantz game and all... It's not so bad. 

I mean... All this Gantz stuff... The game, the technology, alien invasion, the Gantz ball factory... It's all so awesome and misterious. 

How they scan people and are able to recreate them after their death and even while they're still alive. Being a clone isn't that bad in the current situation.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Well, I think the clone is getting used to the idea of being a clone. But if you consider all the crazy stuff that Kurono has gone through with the Gantz game and all... It's not so bad.
> 
> I mean... All this Gantz stuff... The game, the technology, alien invasion, the Gantz ball factory... It's all so awesome and misterious.
> 
> How they scan people and are able to recreate them after their death and even while they're still alive. Being a clone isn't that bad in the current situation.



The clone oughta just commit seppuku after all this shit is over with. I bet that's what's gonna happen.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Have anyone committed suicide in Gantz??


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Have anyone committed suicide in Gantz??



The Panda.


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 17, 2011)

Frostman said:


> If you are looking for the special ones then, two and three are not on the net yet.



Nah, I think he's talking about the "normal special ones", that is, the new and improved retake of the Osaka mission that makes up the bulk of Gantz/Osaka volume 1, with improved drawings and fixed minor mistakes and stuff. And, even though they scanned the 1st Gantz/Osaka special, I don't think even the raw scan of Gantz/Osaka 1 is out yet. Aside from the special, of course.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> The Panda.



Holy fuck! Panda!??


----------



## Frostman (Jan 17, 2011)

Cut her some slack. This is the end world after all. 

And i don't think Kai really likes her. I think he just doesn't give a dame like during the budda mission.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Holy fuck! Panda!??



Unbelievable, right? Some animals are known to commit suicide. That's probably what happened to Hoi Hoi.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

And the Panda had earned 40 points already.... More than Inaba in all of his gantzer life, man what a loser.

If the panda had gone through a couple more missions he would be able to revive Izumi... I don't like the guy, but that would be awesome. 

I want my vampires back too, they're awesome.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 18, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> And the Panda had earned 40 points already.... More than Inaba in all of his gantzer life, man what a loser.
> 
> If the panda had gone through a couple more missions he would be able to revive Izumi... I don't like the guy, but that would be awesome.
> 
> I want my vampires back too, they're awesome.



Oh i don't know, during his last killing spree Inaba must have killed tens of points worth of those statues.

Too bad he never got those points.


----------



## Rache (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't even know whats happening in Gantz anymore


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

supercell said:


> I don't even know whats happening in Gantz anymore



Awesome, isn't it?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Oh i don't know, during his last killing spree Inaba must have killed tens of points worth of those statues.
> 
> Too bad he never got those points.



Indeed, I had forgotten that. His death was so WTF, poor guy. He killed a hell lot of monsters... 

Poor guy, but I didn't liked him too much, mainly because he sided with Izumi in the Tae mission.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 18, 2011)

Inaba got what he deserved, thats why he knew karma was catching up to him since the aliens got stronger and grew out of his league since he didn't take surviving seriously and hung to the coat tails called Kurono and Kaze

I mean really, how can you feel bad for the guy who rather have sex instead of kill as many aliens as possible to survive and ended up being raped by a shapeshifter, who also was willing kill a 15 year old girl who accidently took a picture mainly because he knew she was important to the guy he hated?


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> Unbelievable, right? Some animals are known to commit suicide. That's probably what happened to Hoi Hoi.



And the dog...Why do Gantz even transport animals!?


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> And the dog...Why do Gantz even transport animals!?



That's a good question...why the hell did he bother reviving a dog to the room? Maybe there's something behind it..nah actually I'm thinking it's intended to be a humorous undertone than anything.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> That's a good question...why the hell did he bother reviving a dog to the room? Maybe there's something behind it..nah actually I'm thinking it's intended to be a humorous undertone than anything.



The dog and panda are going to turn around and be the final villain!! Destroying the human race!!!


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> The dog and panda are going to turn around and be the final villain!! Destroying the human race!!!





You may be onto something.

In all seriousness, I see the Panda making a comeback.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2011)

Please don't scare me with my own thoughts...


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Please don't scare me with my own thoughts...



how is that scary? The panda thing? lol
You silly girl.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> how is that scary? The panda thing? lol
> You silly girl.



Think about it, Panda and Dog being the only animals in Gantz, why?!

It because they hacked Gantz so they can be teleported and spy on the humans as they plan a whole invasion of the race! And after this arc...Shit gonna get real! Dog and Panda turns out to be...

More Aliens! 

Shit I really hope that doesn't happen....


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Think about it, Panda and Dog being the only animals in Gantz, why?!
> 
> It because they hacked Gantz so they can be teleported and spy on the humans as they plan a whole invasion of the race! And after this arc...Shit gonna get real! Dog and Panda turns out to be...
> 
> ...



there's one thing I agree with you on that. shit is INDEED gonna get real soon. Just which one of the newly introduced characters is gonna hit the bucket first?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Inaba got what he deserved, thats why he knew karma was catching up to him since the aliens got stronger and grew out of his league since he didn't take surviving seriously and hung to the coat tails called Kurono and Kaze
> 
> I mean really, how can you feel bad for the guy who rather have sex instead of kill as many aliens as possible to survive and ended up being raped by a shapeshifter, who also was willing kill a 15 year old girl who accidently took a picture mainly because he knew she was important to the guy he hated?




You are right. He never went to train at Kurono's house... He was a coward, Gantz even mocked him. Lol, reading your comment mande me laugh, the guy had to be killed. Useless bastard. Let's hope the new guys aren't fodder like Inaba. 

And the animals... Who knows, they may be there for comic reason or if you think some more about it... It could be a totally random event or some sort of a test with the gantz suit, bombs and whatever.

Hell, they even mentioned that all the games were broadcasted... Bets and all, like a forbidden fight club or something illegal like that.

 Rich degenerated people probably rejoiced while watching a dog and a famous panda gantzing around, gaining points and all.

Just like a reality show... Whow, hope the writer develops more about that. 
I want to see Gantz being boradcasted.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 19, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Indeed, I had forgotten that. His death was so WTF, poor guy. He killed a hell lot of monsters...
> 
> Poor guy, but I didn't liked him too much, mainly because he sided with Izumi in the Tae mission.


He killed this thing!!
And then the boss alien just jumps on him out of nowhere. I can't help but feel bad for the guy. He's what TVTropes would classify as a .


Drakor said:


> Inaba got what he deserved, thats why he knew karma was catching up to him since the aliens got stronger and grew out of his league since he didn't take surviving seriously and hung to the coat tails called Kurono and Kaze
> 
> I mean really, how can you feel bad for the guy who rather have sex instead of kill as many aliens as possible to survive and ended up being raped by a shapeshifter, who also was willing kill a 15 year old girl who accidently took a picture mainly because he knew she was important to the guy he hated?



In a hopeless situation, and with a girl like Reika. It really doesn't seem like a bad idea 
As for the Tae situation, yeah, he definitely came out of that looking like an asshat.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2011)

Gantz movie out tomorrow, going to see it with my dad


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Gantz movie out tomorrow, going to see it with my dad



damn, you're lucky.  

you must live in a big city.


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see it!!! 

 I just need to find a movie theater that plays it


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> damn, you're lucky.
> 
> you must live in a big city.



Meh I don't know how many people live here or don't really care.

They don't have the movie near you? Far drive? It's worth the drive


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 19, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> I just need to find a movie theater that plays it


You're in Atlanta, I'm sure they'll screen it there. 


Nature Breeze said:


> Meh I don't know how many people live here or don't really care.
> 
> They don't have the movie near you? Far drive? It's worth the drive



nope, my city doesn't even carry international films and whatnot..


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2011)

I am gonna look for it


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 19, 2011)

well if you see it, tell me how it is.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol I'll try!!


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

wait so is this chick supposed to be American?
hair straighteners


----------



## Frostman (Jan 20, 2011)

She could be European.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah she was saying she could speak japanese and not english, so thought it was different..


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

He talks about his first porn? lol


----------



## Tangible (Jan 20, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> wait so is this chick supposed to be American?
> hair straighteners


She said she isn't a Gaijin though. So she has to be Japanese somehow...


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks like the movie will premier in 30 minutes or so. I'm keeping myself update by twitter.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2011)

Tell me if it rapes your mind


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

Really wish it was playing in my city.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2011)

I mean, I would say it worth the drive but I can't see it until Sunday


----------



## Wicked (Jan 20, 2011)

Saw the movie and yes It's worth watching. At the end "To Be Continued" and my dad was half asleep and I asked him if he wanted to see the second one and he said no . Didn't see the whole movie though.. 

This just made me realized they could of continued the anime wait wut.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

does it follow the manga pretty closely?


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 20, 2011)

I just saw the movie... I say it sucked. I'm not being hard on it either. I saw it with a friend and he was bashing it too

@Hikawa- No, it very, VERY loosely follows the manga. One annoying example, Kurono doesn't wear the suit in the first mission...


----------



## Wicked (Jan 20, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> does it follow the manga pretty closely?



No I haven't read the beginning manga chapters but for one the military sniper is some softie. I was thinking about The to be continued and the  budget. Sucks that this movie would never get the hollywood budget treatment. I don't think many people would understand how epic the dinosaur part would be .


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> I just saw the movie... I say it sucked. I'm not being hard on it either. I saw it with a friend and he was bashing it too
> 
> @Hikawa- No, it very, VERY loosely follows the manga. One annoying example, Kurono doesn't wear the suit in the first mission...



well, even if it did suck, I'd probably go see it anyways..lol


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 21, 2011)

@Nature Breeze- You need to reread the Ratenin Temple Mission. That guy wasn't the Military Sniper in the movie, that was fat Gun Otaku...


----------



## zan (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it didnt suck they just removed all of the character development they made kie in  to a hero instead of a horny guy looking for a girl to  slob his knob.   They didnt have the mobster try to rape kei kismoto  that left why was she so anal over Kato with out any real reason...

also kia koruno and kato seemed like they wanted to go full out on each other in a homosexual way. They never showed why kato respected Kia and they forced tie in there for no reason while they could of waited for part to fit her in...

They never showed the  2 mission that the alien was a bird type and never showed the chicks nor eggs   

They never had butters the dog  nor the 2 mobster never had tome radder which removed his first hard pounding he gave her.

Never showed the gore on the train..


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 21, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it odd that you state the movie didn't suck yet you have so many complaints bout it.  And to me, some of those complaints seem more like nitpicking than actual criticisms.  I mean, really, you're knocking the movie for not having Butters in it? _Really_?!

I'll address the points you brought up that I think really hold some weight.  I somewhat agree with you that the movie derailed Kurono's character development, but not in the same way you're stating.  For one thing, in the manga/anime, Kurono IS a hero, whether when he was a jerk or after.  IMO, the movie took the hero part outta him and evolved him _into_ a jerk.  He was only really likable in the last five minutes or so of the movie.  Also, the movie left enough to show that he wanted to drill Kishimoto like Gurren Lagann, so IDK why you're complaining there...

I did see the same homosexual undertones between Kurono and Kato that you did, but I just concluded that is was all in my head.  Honestly, two guys can't be happy that each other is alive without being called queer?  Also, bear in mind that the tears they had for each other is there in the manga, once again, why are you complaining...?  Now, what threw me for a loop was the near fight those two had a little after _that_ scene.  I was going WTF?!  In the manga/anime, Kurono may have had some resentment towards Kato (because of Kishimoto) but the two never had any real animosity for each other.  That came outta nowhere, and it wasn't even because of Kishimoto.

And the movie may have taken out the attempted rape, but it kept his _intent_, which Kato put a stop to before it could go anywhere.  So that sparked Kishimoto's interest in him.  That part of the storyline was salvaged faithfully...

Kato _did_ state that he looked up to Kurono when they were kids but it came so late in the movie (especially after their near fight) that it just ended up falling flat.  And Kurono also stated their experiences as kids in the first half of the movie, but that, too, was ruined.  He ended up insinuatting Kato owed him for how he used to save his ass from bullies. Like Kato should kiss the ground he walked on.  Seriously, WTF?!

I have to admit that I wasn't really that annoyed with Tae being forced into the storyline so early.  I understood that it was to eliminate the love triangle between Kurono, Kishimoto, and Kato. However, the delivery of this irked me as well.  I honestly can't explain why I feel this why but it does.  Something bout it just gets me.  I'll have to think on that...

I completely agree with you bout the alien in the 2nd mission.  I can undertand that the movie had time constraints, but couldn't some other parts have been chopped in order to show a more faithful scene?  The fight was entirely too long!  They could've halved the fight between Bird in the suit and the Bird itself.  What we got was a weird "Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto" fight that just had me screaming in frustration for someone to just punch the damn thing.  And the fight ends with the Bird's beak _barely_ being visible before an explosion (which IMO had no explanation).  The Bird BOSS is not even in the movie!  And speaking of time management, the chase of the small Onion Alien was ridiculously long as well...


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 21, 2011)

Did the film end just after Buddah mission?


----------



## zan (Jan 21, 2011)

I wont say it suck because over all it was a good movie..If give the movie an 8 out of 10 because of the stuff they did do was pretty cool.

*Spoiler*: __ 




The love triangle was kinda of impotent for Kurono character development. It showed him  lonely and depressed and wanting some affection for himself. The triangle him some resentment to kato  which was funny. Also it was even greater that in the first missions Kurono  did all the work and kato got the girl.  He wasnt as frustrated as he should of been in the movie which was his biggest personality trait he had in the beginning of the movie. Because later on he showed maturate later on in part too..when he started to date the otaku chick

Also Kurono  and kato always had that underline gayness or brotherly feel to them..But it was allot stronger in the movie..seeing that everyone just ignored kis .

Also  with the rape  was hinted but she wasnt wake  when he stopped the mob from touching her.. They didnt have to get in to  full detailed  with the rape but they could of shown more then what they did...

Also speaking of kisi she didnt even have a background in the movie...She said something about a BF but we all know thats not the real reason..She didnt want to go home because of the cloning issues.Which made her allot more interesting.

With the backgorund on the bulling issuses they could of had a min shot of them being young with Kurono  jumping on to the truck  or jumping the stairs..

Also with Kurono not wearing the suit and having  nishi  saying oh you was smart figuring out that you needed the suit made no cents.

Also butter the dog was the most impotent character he is like momo on avatar.

Yea budda was the last of the chapter also they never did the Kurono  solo mission.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2011)

Wooooo woooo

Spoilers please!!


----------



## zan (Jan 21, 2011)

just wait a few weeks and you be good


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 22, 2011)

Gantz #332 spoilers (From MH):


*Spoiler*: __ 



A new member joins the Tokyo Team, Toshio Yazawa, he is from Hokkadio and he is old.

Also, the nerd joins the team too.



Kurono1 continues his plan to escape from the ship and Tae tries to save Shun.

Thanks to Heiji Sama


----------



## zan (Jan 22, 2011)

moar,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 22, 2011)

I call it.

Nerd gonna die first.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> I call it.
> 
> Nerd gonna die first.



What if he survives and become a more badass


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 22, 2011)

The nerd did good for his first mission. His team was formed mostly by sociopaths and psychopaths... He grasped the concept of the game preety fast. He had will to live and even used the 100-pointer head as a weapon. That was actually kinda cool. 

Hope he doesn't dies.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2011)

right now im catching up but if it was me the first thing I would have did @ the zoo was break the animals cages


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jan 24, 2011)

Gantz no Moto (Gantz Origins: Back to the Future)


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 24, 2011)

Helluva movie to be inspired by.

And I had to look up this Kikuchi chick.

Helluva set of tits.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 24, 2011)

Have to agree with Oku. Back To Future is one of the movie series that blew my mind at those days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 24, 2011)

I love how shameless Oku is 

"For first porn Kikuchi Eri's breasts sure made an impression on me"

Well at least we know where his breast fetish comes from


----------



## zan (Jan 24, 2011)

so porn + back to the future = gantz?


----------



## 8 (Jan 25, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> so porn + back to the future = gantz?


its more like "man in black" then "back to the future".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Gantz always did have that movie feeling to it, it feel more like Independence day now too me .



Judge Fudge said:


> I love how shameless Oku is
> 
> "For first porn Kikuchi Eri's breasts sure made an impression on me"
> 
> Well at least we know where his breast fetish comes from



the man has good taste in tits.


----------



## Bakatsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Chapter 332 spoiler (don't know if it has already been posted)


*Spoiler*: __ 




2 new guys: a old man Toshio Yazawa and the nerd from Osaka
Tae try to save the kid and Kei keep advancing with his hostage.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 27, 2011)

yey for the next chapter


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 27, 2011)

The chapter (in spanish) is already out in Mangatopia. The english version should be out soon.

about the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm pretty sure she will be the last one transferred:


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 27, 2011)

The english chapter is out: Yeah...I'm convinced they can't.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> The chapter (in spanish) is already out in Mangatopia. The english version should be out soon.
> 
> about the chapter:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't she dead? The nerd got 80 points. If he could get 20 points more somehow...


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 27, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she dead? The nerd got 80 points. If he could get 20 points more somehow...



Ah, you should take a look at the spoilers of the second extra chapter of Gantz/Osaka. I will explain if you want to see (the scan of this gantz/osaka chapter is not released yet):


*Spoiler*: __ 



The survivor Osaka gantzers all completed 100 points and all of them chose option 1 (Kuwabara and the two girls). Nerdo was all alone with a good score but didn't complete 100. Some days after he went to Italy mission with only a little girl that was transferred to the room.

He killed some statues, lost an arm and somehow survived the mission. So, he completed 100 points and chose to ressurect Anzu.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Ah, you should take a look at the spoilers of the second extra chapter of Gantz/Osaka. I will explain if you want to see (the scan of this gantz/osaka chapter is not released yet):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, that's so awesome. I knew something wasn't quite right.


----------



## zan (Jan 27, 2011)

i cant wait till the store start going quicker


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad this thread is here!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2011)

So Anzu and the Nerd weren't forgotten! Katou is going to get some poon when this is all over!


----------



## Jing (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back Nerd hahaha, and Im so glad theres another chapter next week.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that... George Cloony or I imagining things


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hah, i doubt Kaze is even close to that guy in age.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 27, 2011)

Great chap. Why didn't anyone in the Osaka team or otherwise revive the mvp, I feel like Hachiro Oka was a great character that was wasted.


----------



## Atsuro (Jan 27, 2011)

So, who is the person in that suit? The chick from earlier?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya it's the Alien women they got in hostage, Kurono told her to get into a suit
and I think show them the way out of there or something like that. Because she
can talk the alien language she can sneak around unnoticed . This is getting
interesting can't wait for next chapter to see the full new Gantz team complete!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

13 people. I think it's the biggest Gantz team ever. I hope they use the gantz bike, maybe Gantz guy could load weapons, suits and the such.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 28, 2011)

Will doing something so flashy from start be wise. They will be going into the heart of enemy territory.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 29, 2011)

Ughhh these team member introduction chapters are such a tease .  It totally feels like the calm before the storm and I am not digging the anticipation.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder how they'll fair against the giants?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2011)

Fucking hell, did Oku suddenly forgot how to do proportions? That group shot is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Anzu (Feb 2, 2011)

p13-14 look very interesting. Could it possibly be we finally get a decent clue to what links Catastrophe to Gantz and its missions? Also, Anzu is back, and she brought the sexy with her. Impressive for Nerd that he got 100 points!


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 2, 2011)

Summary by Shani Andras (translated to english by me):


*Spoiler*: __ 



The giant woman tells Kurono that her species has been living in that space colony because their homeworld was destroyed centuries ago, and they are nomads.

Their colony is not the only one who has put attention on the Earth and it turns out that aliens from the past missions belong to different colonies that decided to migrate to Earth.

Kurono2 says to the guy (the one that use two swords) that he's prepared to die but has no intention as they now can control Gantz, create weapons and revive many times as desired.

The guy replies that he is wrong and that the sphere cannot revive or heal anyone.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 2, 2011)

The chapter is out (in spanish): That would make two wolves have the power of 200 meters in destructive power; over half as powerful as Jahuko Raikoben 

The english version should be out soon.

I really liked this chapter. The end was awesome.


----------



## Shisui (Feb 2, 2011)

English scan's up: Ulq wasn't scared to detonate it when he was about 25 m away from H2 Ichigo

Just when you thought shit was getting easy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2011)

the nerd actually got 100 points


----------



## Blinky (Feb 3, 2011)

So they actually were aliens in all the other missions ? LOL


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, i thought it would be too easy like that 
Wonder if it can give them weapons or better suits though.

So all the time they've been hunting for illegal aliens. Geddit? 

...that was lame.
Still, makes you wonder where the hell the Y-gun sends them. To some sort of prison, maybe? Doubt it's back to their homeplanet.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man. They turned off the Gantz hax.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

Enter nerdo, to kill the badass vibe that was going on in the room lulz


----------



## Drakor (Feb 3, 2011)

So the immigrant Aliens are the true inhabitants on Earth. At least the Dinosaur Aliens were, Kannon, Nurarihyon and their crew must of came sometime millions of years later which spurred human society to start the belief in Shinto, Yokai and Japanese deities.

"Gib us back our laaaaaand!!!" 

It was pretty good to see that guy slaughter the mood by saying Gantz hax won't work. Guess Cherry is pretty much dead.


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2011)

Nerd is now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah nerd is a true bro. getting his girl back like that. I wonder if he got her by killing a statue.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

And here i thought Katou was gay. Anzu is a babe.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 3, 2011)

Frostman said:


> And here i thought Katou was gay. Anzu is a babe.



Katou was never gay, lol. Kishimoto anyone?


----------



## zan (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish they brought back kissimoto


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2011)

Nerd is like the greatest wingman ever. He revives your women and shit.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Katou was never gay, lol. Kishimoto anyone?



Kishimotto had the hots for him. I don't know if felt the same way. Either way, he always came off as awkward to me. He is still cool though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> I wish they brought back kissimoto



she was such a one dimensional character, their was nothing interesting about her.


----------



## Cash (Feb 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nerd is like the greatest wingman ever. He revives your women and shit.



I was like oh shit this lame then he did that. good man


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 4, 2011)

Basically, _anything _could be an alien right now.




Green onions are of alien origin. Or the green onions themselves _are _the aliens. And we eat them.

Seiji Tanaka is not of alien origin though, the Tanaka Aliens just used his body as a model for their containers.

Buddhist statues all over the world are aliens, and/or the original deities were aliens. Probably Buddha himself was an alien.

The Doppelganger myth came to be because of Shorty Aliens.

The dinosaurs were aliens. The extant ones remain still in museums. Probably in a creationist museum next to an alien Jesus.

Tolkien was inspired by aliens to write The Lord of the Rings. (Nazgul) If Sauron is also an alien the world is fucked.

Tae is an alien. No wonder she was ugly.

Oni, Nurarihyon, Kitsune, Tengu and all the yokai were alien. Makes you wonder how many mythologies/religions were actually created because of aliens.

Michelangelo, Dali, and many other European artists _created _aliens. You could have just bought an alien in an auction.

(Izumi's mission) Aliens invented jeans. We should be thankful.

(Gantz Minus/008) Princes Umayado, Eguri and Yamashiro were aliens, and outlived up to our times; and they love America. A historical person was an alien, who else could also be? 

If you look behind you, there is an alien watching you there.


----------



## zan (Feb 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> she was such a one dimensional character, their was nothing interesting about her.



Boobs


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 8, 2011)

Nerdo got the points for reviving Anzu back in Gantz Osaka. It was even posted in this thread some pages back.

Other than that we have a new team now all rarin to go. Now hurry up find sakarai and go back up Kurono1 on the ship.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 8, 2011)

Really? i thought he was short a few points. It the second special chapter where everyone was sent to Italy, Anzu wasn't there. It was just him and a kid. maybe.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 8, 2011)

i am kinda glad that one of the promised action has happened after so long of a break in the nerd's appearance. i thought it was a random promise and will be completely forgotten in the future, but mangaka has closed this loose end and made the story even more emotional and dramatic. i just love this manga and never get tired of reading it over and over again.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

What sucks is that there isn't a Gantz Motorcyle toy


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 10, 2011)

Great! I'll wait to download the DVD iso though.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 10, 2011)

The dubbing


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2011)

...

Can't wait to watch


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

The dubbing got to me at first but after a bit I remembered all those martial arts movies I used to watch so it was okay.

The effects were pretty good and the designs were done pretty well. I especially liked the Tanaka. But for all the good, it just felt so badly cut, and although that was inevitable, it really mattered when you look at it from a manga readers PoV.

I could go into more detail but I don't want to spoil anything for anyone else.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 11, 2011)

so what does the movie cover?


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The movie covers..._ 



The onion alien, the Tanaka and the Buddha mission.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 11, 2011)

Well... downloaded and watched. Before any comments I should say that I'm quite picky with movies (I blame on my undergraduation in anthropology).

 I just should say that if I wasn't a Gantz fan I would think little of the movie, probably would classify it under "crappy japanese terror gore-action shit".Didn't like it at all, except for the suits, weapons and the Gantz ball (it's awesome).

Gantz movie could be so much better, but oh well.... Better than Battle Royale movie and some other adaptations. 

I really disliked Kurono.


----------



## Phantasmical (Feb 11, 2011)

Part 2 trailer after the credits


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 11, 2011)

I saw the damn movie in theaters. The way Kurono was characterized really, REALLY makes you dislike him. I ended up liking Kato to the point that I would've thought HE was the main character if I never read the manga.

Kishimoto came out quite awesome I'll admit 

EDIT: I didn't even know there was a trailer for the 2nd movie at the end of the first. I didn't stay that long; soon as the credits started rolling me and my friend practically ran out the the theater. Sad thing is that we weren't the first ones. Hell we weren't even in the third GROUP of people. People really didn't like the movie...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 11, 2011)

lol Gantz movie

Just caught up with Gantz after about a 2 year hiatus..feels good man.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a disappointment.

I bet if it followed the manga better, it would have gotten a better audience reception.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sounds like a disappointment.
> 
> I bet if it followed the manga better, it would have gotten a better audience reception.



It would have. The designs were great so if the missions were longer then it would have been a very faithful adaptation.


----------



## hehey (Feb 12, 2011)

the next part of the osaka special is out.

Link removed

he got lucky.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is the Osaka Gantz extremely generous with the points? The Tokyo Gantz seems much more of a sadist.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 12, 2011)

lol kamen rider.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2011)

great chap. The nerdo got lucky but it was still cool that he tried to protect the girl and be brave being alone, that shit must have been scary as fuck.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 13, 2011)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Is it just me or is the Osaka Gantz extremely generous with the points? The Tokyo Gantz seems much more of a sadist.



Not just the points, he seemed generally nicer with the comments too


----------



## Drakor (Feb 13, 2011)

Super Perv
Wow, what a beast!


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 13, 2011)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Is it just me or is the Osaka Gantz extremely generous with the points? The Tokyo Gantz seems much more of a sadist.



It's giving points after that Osaka mission with the 100 pointer. It was being generous to everyone for that one for a bout that no one considered as such. I could of sworn the Tokyo team got a generous amount also.

Well, that and I guess the Osaka and Tokyo do have that kind of mindset difference.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2011)

*reads chapter*

....Damn that was fast


----------



## zan (Feb 13, 2011)

so seeing that this gantz is nicers there team shouldnt be seems as great as we thought  100 plus point for nothing
???


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Kuwabara


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> so seeing that this gantz is nicers there team shouldnt be seems as great as we thought  100 plus point for nothing
> ???



....wut? **


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2011)

Still pretty stupid that no one decided to revive Oka Hachirou.


----------



## Shisui (Feb 13, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not just the points, he seemed generally nicer with the comments too



Heh. I think it's just that the Osaka team is actually good at the game.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 13, 2011)

Shisui said:


> Heh. I think it's just that the Osaka team is actually good at the game.



Osaka team members were mostly sociopaths, maybe even psychos in some ways, probably the violence of the game helped with that. Even so, Osaka team was awesome. Take that heroin addicted, the guy had a fucking notebook and could tell how many points an alien would give. 

They were real hardcore gamers. Team Tokyo story was focused much more on the survival and odd situations.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 14, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Osaka team members were mostly sociopaths, maybe even psychos in some ways, probably the violence of the game helped with that. Even so, Osaka team was awesome. Take that heroin addicted, the guy had a fucking notebook and could tell how many points an alien would give.
> 
> They were real hardcore gamers. Team Tokyo story was focused much more on the survival and odd situations.



Don't forget that they smoked Marijuana .


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Don't forget that they smoked Marijuana .



I imagine there was more than that in those spliffs


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Don't forget that they smoked Marijuana .



lol. I smoke on a daily basis, mainly while playing games or reading manga watching anime. I was caugh by surprise when I saw osaka team members smoking some pot. 

I laughed hard at Cherry's master comment on smoking weed "before a deadly combat". 

I would do the same for sure, and I can guarantee that I would kill many aliens.

I was surprised by the fact that marijuana has an bad connotation in japan and how it appeared in Gantz. Obviously the "bad guys" were smoking it in the manga. Even so that was gold.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

dl at teh speed of licht 

EDIT: On second thought. That filesize is ridiculous.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> dl at teh speed of licht
> 
> EDIT: On second thought. That filesize is ridiculous.




This one has only 20 MB: Ch.18-20


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks            !


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 17, 2011)

Spanish version: Ch.12(END)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to know more about the Blond alien and why he wants Kurono dead. Also great to see how far EUA progressed and that they have the spaceship weak point.

I bet Kurono2 will find Tae, transfer her and after that, die against Blondie alien.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Spanish version: Ch.12(END)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why is it?


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 17, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why is it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono killed his little brother. It was the first alien that appeared and tried to smash Kurono's teacher.

This guy:


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 17, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Spanish version: Ch.12(END)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless that little girl alien doesn't kill her first with that disease. I really hope Tae dies soon, she's a waste of space, unless that alien who just found her kills her there was really no need for that panel.

 It was cool to see the American team is taking names, but strategically it was pretty dumb to waste that weakpoint info.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome, I'm glad I can read spanish. Now, I would like to know If I have missed something:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is it that Gantz can't heal anyone? Also, it's been sometime since people are getting better equipment, so it seems you can just pick weapons from dead people. This is becoming confusing. If Gantz can't revive anyone or give points that means the game is totally over. Oh shit, the plot needs to go faster! And those guys who stole gantz balls and are taking over... And the gantz factory... That's too much.


----------



## hehey (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet that god guy from Germany is behind Gantz not being able to revive people anymore.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 17, 2011)

English scan is out: Ch 334


----------



## Random Member (Feb 17, 2011)

^Thank you.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh hey. Stuffs happening.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2011)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> English scan is out: Ch 334



Thx Bro!

And damn I'm tired of Tae naked adventures.

I liked dat American Gantzer, hope to see him again.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2011)

He called them chinese haha.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 17, 2011)

Got to agree with Nishi's rage, why ask how to save people *captured* on the ships, but not how to *destroy* the enemy ships? 

They'll just chase them down as they escape, they also have no offensive to mount nor a way to ensure their survival after


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2011)

^lol Yeah, lets save them and after that..... well just lets try to dont get captured again xD.

People on the ship should be considered berried, ship needs to go down.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 17, 2011)

That american dude looks like Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubi said:


> That american dude looks like Joaquin Phoenix



HOLY SHIT! I thought I was the only one that thought that!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn these aliens are about to get fucked up.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 17, 2011)

"Dammit! He doesn't understand! Mary, you talk to him!"

"I already told you I don't speak English!"


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats was the funniest part. Kurono can be real ass sometimes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2011)

Mai....namu.....isssu......ku-ro-no.............


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 17, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Thats was the funniest part. Kurono can be real ass sometimes.



Which is why we've tollorated his nonsense for 20 + Volumes His Kill Streak is as Legendary as his Bullshit antics that and the fact that anyone he sleeps with is gonna die a horrible death 2 chapters later.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 19, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> HOLY SHIT! I thought I was the only one that thought that!



Any related movies with him and george clooney? ^^


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2011)

Kind of surprised to see Nishi flipping out over Gantz not being able to revive anymore.
Then i look at how he usually ends up in missions...


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 20, 2011)

My favorite part of the chapter was when Kurono told Gantz to send him first, another person said he wanted next. Then someone called out third. That part was so badass to me. These ordinary people are bout to walk into Hell practically. And they're calling out whose got next. Badass


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 20, 2011)

They're gonna fuck shit up in that alien world. Now all they need to do is revive Oka somehow and he can solo with the gantzmobile


----------



## solid-soul (Feb 25, 2011)

guys what happen to the vampire and the kill-bill girl....any chance of a return?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 25, 2011)

They should have walked there like Kurono 1 did. Lazy asses.

And everyone totally forgot about Sakurai. Wouldn't somebody look around and say hey, what about or member that has psychic powers? Wouldn't he be useful? Where he at?



solid-soul said:


> guys what happen to the vampire and the kill-bill girl....any chance of a return?



Nobody knows! "wooohahahaha"


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 2, 2011)

Chapter #335 in spanish: Do you believe Aizen can repeat this feat with his torso?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Spanish


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 2, 2011)

whyyyy spanish


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2011)

Dem spanish people sure love their gantz... good thing i speak it!!, anyway, good chapter.

Tae needs to shut up about Keichan though, seriously!

il be annoyed if Kurono 2 meets Tae... i can already see the drama (i hate drama).


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm tired of damn Tae shes ruining the Arc for me.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 2, 2011)

Tae is a waste of panel space. This chap was O.k.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, Mr. Nishi got pwned by Daigoro. Loled hard. Expected more from chapter. Now we wait for more 15 days.


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm disappointed in Nishi being owned by a 5y old


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 3, 2011)

yea, tae really is taking a lot of unncessary page space. i wanna see good stuff, of space ship army or a normal fight. not her being tossed around.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 3, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> I'm disappointed in Nishi being owned by a 5y old



LOL, he wasn't expecting. But... why they weren't transfered? I can understand that Nishi doens't want to be part of the mission, but the kiddo? Just because he's a little kid?

Gantz better not underestimate *DAIGORO-SAMA*!!!!


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2011)

Takeshi isn't a mere 5 year old, he was being trained by Kaze day to day. Its akin to being a normal person who's never done any martial arts and being assaulted by a 8 year old Shaolin monk. Don't worry though, Nishi seems the type to use that gravity gun with no remorse, just like he killed the bikers who attacked him in the room. 


Lol @ Ryou's girl gettin snatched by Kurono without even trying asking if she can tag along with him and leave him behind... It seemed that giant was comparing anatomy with Tae to see if humans have the same thing, then decided she wasn't worth eating


----------



## Mangopunch (Mar 4, 2011)

Wish everyone had the sense to each spend their points on making a new kurono. The stregnth of the cast 2^k)+#ofmembers, where k=kei


----------



## Frostman (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the number of Katous might decrease the strength of the team since he tends to get people killed.(via self sacrifice)


----------



## Starburst~ (Mar 4, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Wish everyone had the sense to each spend their points on making a new kurono. The stregnth of the cast 2^k)+#ofmembers, where k=kei



More Host Samurai would also work.


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2011)

Chapter 336 is out:

pick one up


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 18, 2011)

Tae Chan being a waste of space as usual, this chapter was pretty much a filler type one.


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree this chapter was kinda pointless, hardly anything advanced either plot or character wise.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Tae Chan being a waste of space as usual, this chapter was pretty much a filler type one.



This time she was okay, but the little kids at the beginning , wasting so much space.

And damn that bitch dissing his bf so easily for Kurono,  .


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 18, 2011)

Filler chapter in Gantz, where more than half of it was wasted on random, never before seen characters? I am not amused.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 18, 2011)

Didn't really fillish compared to the previous chapters when it was just talking and talking and going back and forth between Tae, Kurono and the rescue team. Yes the beginning was pointless but everything afterwards moved the plot along fine in typical Gantz fashion.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 18, 2011)

That girl he use to like is such a snake lmao, causing an uprising because she didn't have a savior. There was barely any Tae panels for complaining, don't get why people mention it.

Seems like he wants to wrap up the saving humans inside the ship, and hurry along the rescue of those humans and get to Tae and their escape in the next one and the chapter after that


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2011)

Dunno for me minus Tae this was a good chapter for Gantz standards.

What with all the guys minus the bishie taking a leak?, sure he has a small penis and got ashamed or something .


----------



## Cash (Apr 1, 2011)

wtf just happened


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2011)

what are you guys talking about, this  actually moved the story along (even though my favorite part was when all the dudes were pissing). the aliens are obviously tricking the humans by giving them a false sense of security.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like Oku's been watching V


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 1, 2011)

"We're all gonna live on their spaceship! Yay!"

they'll have their cattle walking in their stables without complaining


----------



## redneuro (Apr 1, 2011)

does anyone else feel like george clooney joined the gantz team?


----------



## Wicked (Apr 2, 2011)

No more kei-chan crap


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 2, 2011)

^I'm actually astounded that Tae's still alive. Oku must seriously love torturing us with this character. Not even Inaba annoyed me as much as Tae. At least he had a suit! Tae's still going strong completely naked in ridiculously dangerous situations! Give me a break, please!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 3, 2011)

This peace changes little, really.
The Gantz team knows nothing about this and they'll continue to fight, getting lumped in along with the counterterrorists.


----------



## EJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Goddamn, I seriously hope the humans get their revenge and devastate the giants so fucking badly. 

Tired of seeing them winning.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 4, 2011)

all the guys together pissing 
I hope Oku kills Tae like Ace, Kurono will save her, but an alien will kill her and Kurono will go on rampage..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2011)

wonder when kei will finally save tae it is getting annoying.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> all the guys together pissing
> I hope Oku kills Tae like Ace, Kurono will save her, but an alien will kill her and Kurono will go on rampage..


Lmao, I can definitely see the giant's war hero doing it when he notices their connection through all the "KEI KEI TAE TAE" chatter just to stick it to him for killing his brother. Would make all those few filler panels of her crying out Oku made worth it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 5, 2011)

This chapter proven that Oku is writing his manga when he is high......


----------



## Hikarabita (Apr 6, 2011)

Were there just 2 Menos Grande Gollum crossings invading the gantz manga? I'm just wondering.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 17, 2011)

Gantz #338 spoilers: _link_

The next chapter will be out on 4/28


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 22, 2011)

Chapter 338 is out


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 22, 2011)

What a dry chapter.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 22, 2011)

the battle was way to vague mostly because the monster was so dark so I couldn't tell what the hell was going on.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2011)

The awful CG


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 22, 2011)

Chapter was meh. It was basically used to show us how the other Hunters can fight. I found it suspicious that Kurono, Reika, and Katou barely did anything. When was the last time any of those characters didn't contribute to a fight?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Chapter was meh. It was basically used to show us how the other Hunters can fight. I found it suspicious that Kurono, Reika, and Katou barely did anything. When was the last time any of those characters didn't contribute to a fight?



They didn't need to because you have MUSCLE RIDER


----------



## Brian (Apr 23, 2011)

ugh oku didn't even try to blend the 3-d >_>


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2011)

that was awesome team work, i greatly enjoyed the chapter, especially double sword dude, really cool. i felt the excitement of reading manga again this chapter, been really long.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like I have about 80 pages of this thread to catch up on..

Man...I've been away for sooooo long.

It's good to be back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2011)

Brian said:


> ugh oku didn't even try to blend the 3-d >_>



Problems is that Gantz is, more often than not, a terrible manga to "clean" since noticing the details in the middle of all the blackness can be a bitch. Sometimes we get this chpters with huge splotches of ink for monsters.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 26, 2011)

A special chapter focused on Nishi will come out in the YJ#24 (May 12), it will be about what Nishi does between the missions.



Thanks to Heiji-Sama for the info.
------------------------------------

About the premiere of the second movie "aneon" wrote this on MH Gantz forums:

?GANTZ: PERFECT ANSWER? has recorded bigger sales and larger crowds at its opening, reports Cinema Today on April 25.

The movie stars Arashi?s Kazunari Ninomiya and actor Kenichi Matsuyama. Although the first movie earned an impressive 3.4 billion yen at the box office at its opening in January, its sequel has earned more than 4 billion yen. By 1pm on the movie?s opening day on April 23, cinemas across the country had recorded ticket sales of 104 per cent compared to the first movie.

read more at source:  "


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 27, 2011)

^I honestly don't wanna see what Nishi does on his days off, Reika maybe. And I didn't know that the Gantz sequel came out. Even though I hated the first movie, I might've gone to see this one just for Kurono fighting vampires in the subway car. 

I just saw the trailer for Gantz: Perfect Answer, and I swear I got chills at the end


----------



## lucid1 (Apr 28, 2011)

gantz osaka still being made?


----------



## hehey (Apr 29, 2011)

Are the Japanese as gullible in real life as Oku makes them out to be?

Cherry has 2 posible fates, fate 1, he dies on this ship, fate 2, he finds Tae and escapes.

thats it.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 29, 2011)

Of all the places for cherry to enter the ship in. It just had to be the place with THAT many kids in one place.



hehey said:


> Are the Japanese as gullible in real life as Oku makes them out to be?



Well its not like they have much of a choice. They don't have much of an army to fight the aliens with, so they have to choice but to accept their mercy/trick.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

lol I love the little dig at the messageboard guys. Apparently Oku hates 2ch and the like since they don't like Gantz.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2011)

I literally thought he was going to snap and kill the Granny and the kid, but alas he buckled down. However his resolve has returned...Cherry's about to pull a Shorty Alien until he tires out!



hehey said:


> Are the Japanese as gullible in real life as Oku makes them out to be?


In a place with much peace, they tend to not assume violence is the direct outcome. 

Seems Oku is doing a parody of V, and it seems undeniably so.  They acted the SAME way when they took them aboard the ships, and labeling the Fifth Column (Gantz Members) terrorists. I just can't wait till they see the processing plant in action and learn the higher ups of the Giants society are really out to kill humanity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2011)

hehey said:


> Are the Japanese as gullible in real life as Oku makes them out to be?
> 
> Cherry has 2 posible fates, fate 1, he dies on this ship, fate 2, he finds Tae and escapes.
> 
> thats it.



Well, Cherry *is* suidicidal...


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

Also singing the One Piece theme was the most random shit ever.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 30, 2011)

Does the author make every run of the mill asian ugly as sin on purpose?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oku proven the biggest OP fan.
One time the world is destroyed and the guys wonder if there will be a chapter next week and now this.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 7, 2011)

Recently started on this series and am just now caught up, how regularly, if at all, do new chapters come out?


----------



## Frostman (May 7, 2011)

its a bi-weekly manga.


----------



## Brian (May 7, 2011)

for a sec there i thought cherry was gonna splatter granny's brains


----------



## Eldrummer (May 8, 2011)

It's bi-weekly and next chapter will come out next thursday with a special chapter about Nishi.

P.S: I'm not sure if there's a "normal" chapter this week because of the Nishi chapter, but I bet that both chapters will come.


----------



## Juub (May 9, 2011)

The hell is happening to Gantz? Started as an awesome manga with horrifying elements and situations that would only happen in these weird dreams you have once in a while. Now it's alien invasion bullshit? I'm not even getting the more recent chapters. =/


----------



## Shisui (May 9, 2011)

Juub said:


> The hell is happening to Gantz? Started as an awesome manga with horrifying elements and situations that would only happen in these weird dreams you have once in a while. Now it's alien invasion bullshit? I'm not even getting the more recent chapters. =/



Yes. Who would have thought this manga about fighting aliens invading earth would go off on this bizarre alien invasion tangent?


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2011)

Im at chapter 250 atm. I love this manga it's amazing.


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2011)

So Nishi has his own Tae-chan


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2011)

Blinky said:


> So Nishi has his own Tae-chan



Well they are way different imo, Tae was fugly (now she looks better) and shy, this girl actually looks cute and was full of herself...until Nishi owned her .

Also she proposed him for a stupid reason like Kurono..in a way Nishi is the Tae in this relationship.


----------



## Frostman (May 12, 2011)

I thought that fat girl was suppose to be his Tae.


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2011)

Frostman said:


> I thought that fat girl was suppose to be his Tae.



I almost forgot about her, damn Nishi is getting an harem!


----------



## Juub (May 12, 2011)

Don't go back to the regular story. This thing's the best chapter in a long time. Tired of seeing naked human getting hung by their feet and gutted alive.


----------



## Tayimus (May 12, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> *^I honestly don't wanna see what Nishi does on his days off*, Reika maybe. And I didn't know that the Gantz sequel came out. Even though I hated the first movie, I might've gone to see this one just for Kurono fighting vampires in the subway car.
> 
> I just saw the trailer for Gantz: Perfect Answer, and I swear I got chills at the end



Wow was I ever wrong. I read the Nishi chap and I gotta admit, I enjoyed it. Funny enough, that girl (Tae 2.0?) is in a different class so we know that she wasn't involved in Nishi's idiot extermination. I hope we see her again cause that chap just had me dying laughing.

I find myself agreeing with Juub. I'd rather read this than more uselessness with Tae (1.0?)


----------



## Frostman (May 12, 2011)

But things were beginning to move on. I want to know how the team deals with being terrorist. And what is up with this peace crap.


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

She's damn lucky she didn't take a pic, if she did it'd be instant death. Tae had to get that treatment by Izumi's hands, I can't imagine what Nishi would of done.

The false peace is to get humans to capture the Gantz team with their own forces, make your enemy expend their defenses so its easier to invade.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 13, 2011)

I hope there's more coming soon. Nishi is definitely a cool character.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2011)

Who the fuck is this empty eyed bitch?

Nishi's one true love is that hunchback whale of a woman that gave him a love letter back before the invasion.


----------



## Dei (May 14, 2011)

I finnaly catched up. It's nice to see that Hiroto is getting some development. I just hope the vampires will return soon.

Nishi's story was a nice break from the whole Alien invasion arc.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2011)

There's an english scan already out: Male-to-female gender imbalance

I don't know the quality of the scan yet.


----------



## Drakor (May 25, 2011)

Its out on the usual manga sites now, guess people can use this for a quickie: except Hachigen who didn't fight but made the barrier and such

So thats how the upgraded G-Suit looks like inside...


----------



## Dei (May 25, 2011)

Intresting chapter expected more of Hiroto's rampage though.


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

The cover looked very nice. So Cherry did go on a rampaage huh... 

More poor CGI at the end hurray.


----------



## Memos (May 25, 2011)

Blinky said:


> The cover looked very nice. So Cherry did go on a rampaage huh...
> 
> More poor CGI at the end hurray.



Did you feel at least a little bad for the aliens when you saw what he did to the gran and the kid?

Cover was awesome.


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

Well yeah. They are just regular folk even if they are a part of an invasion. Plus I don't like kids dying in anything


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Holy shit is the Crab People!


----------



## lucid1 (May 25, 2011)

poor takeshi being in the care of nishi


----------



## Mat?icha (May 25, 2011)

Cherry keeps being awesome again, i'm afraid he will overuse his powers and kill himself.
Nishi is in a deep shit, serves him right. i doubt he will die, still will get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Brian (May 25, 2011)

Cherry you bastard


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2011)

Will Takeshi survive!!??!


----------



## Frostman (May 25, 2011)

Wow, i didn't think he'd do it.


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

cherry killed a lot of the alines great and the aliens hacked into gantz lets see what happens.


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Oh Sakurai   I hope he won't die but it seems like it will happen soon if he isn't careful (or possible he's just on borrowed time atm even).

Those aliens look so weird, I wonder if Nishi can really take them on.


----------



## Face (May 26, 2011)

Cherry's power is insane.  Killed a whole bunch of them. 
His ability is becoming more powerful every time he uses it.


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Well he doesn't seem to have anything to lose, so I suppose now he is just using it to the full extent.  On the downside, he's using it on the wrong people since he should be attacking the fighters and all.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 26, 2011)

Just read chapter 337-340.

I have to say this manga is deliciously demented.

Lol Nishi (and lil muscle rider) about to pwn some aliens.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Takeshi dies I'm dropping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Takeshi dies I'm dropping.



they might be able to bring him back when it's done.


----------



## Bakatsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol @ Nishi at first he was like 
this

but then ...
this


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 9, 2011)

Wtf did I just read? It was like action with no action and a bunch of shit happening that came out of no where.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 9, 2011)

holy shiet!! nishi survives zerg rush


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh what a mess.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm jumping out the window on this one


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2011)

good chapter wonder if nishi will save the kid but he is a prick doubt he will do it. but he may surprise us


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2011)

The kid hit Nishi earlier.

He probably isn't doing it


----------



## Blood Raven (Jun 10, 2011)

Gabe said:


> good chapter wonder if nishi will save the kid but he is a prick doubt he will do it. but he may surprise us



You can see Nishi on page 18 when he jumps out from the window that he is keeping him arms together as if holding something...or *someone.* So I'm guessing he saved the kid. It's possible Nishi is trying to become a bit better person  Still, we have to see how effective that gantz suit will be when he hits the ground.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm starting to like Nishi more and more. 

Too bad i can't say the same thing about the most worthless and annoying female character in manga history in Tae.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2011)

Nic don't you bad mouth Tae


----------



## Fayrra (Jun 19, 2011)

Blood Raven said:


> You can see Nishi on page 18 when he jumps out from the window that he is keeping him arms together as if holding something...or *someone.* So I'm guessing he saved the kid. It's possible Nishi is trying to become a bit better person



Or maybe the excuse will be something like "I saved him so I could torture him later."

Or, "Kaze will kill me if I don't save him."


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

The new person thing is most definitely a trap (a retarded one) and Nishi is definitely the man.


----------



## Dei (Jun 22, 2011)

Good chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nishi saved Takeshi as expected. Gantz dying was unexpected though. The thing in the end is obvioulsy a trap.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think it's a trap. It's possible that it is (Tae always manage to attract bad things) but maybe this guy is Kikuchi (the reporter). He had some days to prepare for the Katastrophe and is smart to plan things ahead.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2011)

the last guy were creepy it is probably an aline plan to get people to some place where they can be captured. also i cant believe nishi saved the little kid so out of character. maybe he is starting to change like kei did. and looks like gantz is dead or really badly hurt


----------



## Brian (Jun 23, 2011)

awwww how cute, Nishi saved someone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2011)

first you spare an ugly fat chick

then you save someone?

nishi's losing what made him awesome


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2011)

Nishi himself doesn't even know why he saved him lol 

The last masked person/thing is definitly a human lure to trap them, pretty stupid to fall for that some guy who keeps repeating the same lines over and over and doesn't stop with running in a particular direction


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2011)

For this super advanced alien race living in a gigantic mothership, they sure are pretty fucking cheap when luring creatures the size of fucking cockroaches. Next chapter they're pulling the big guns and use a box trap with a string.


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> first you spare an ugly fat chick
> 
> then you save someone?
> 
> nishi's losing what made him awesome



To be fair, he's only cared about what benefited him. When he spared the girl in his classroom, didn't he remember that she was the only one who didn't give him a hard time? 

The author has hinted towards despite him being a hard ass, he cares for people who can't defend themselves (Plus, they never gave him a hard time or judged them). But most likely, yeah he's taking after Kei.


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 24, 2011)

That last thing at the end may be another alien that'll cause a lot of problems for both the humans and the giant aliens.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

Nishi's turning human. It was time, little psychopath. There's atime when you stop having erections while killing small mammals.

He could be useful and reveal some info about Gantz and all he knows about. Hope the author follows him a little to show us more about the Gantz balls and that crazy ass factory.

Too many questions unsolved, few pages to tell :/


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Nishi's turning human. It was time, little psychopath. There's atime when you stop having erections while killing small mammals.
> 
> He could be useful and reveal some info about Gantz and all he knows about. Hope the author follows him a little to show us more about the Gantz balls and that crazy ass factory.
> 
> Too many questions unsolved, few pages to tell :/



Yeah, he's most likely going o die. He still has a bullseye on his head for doing what he did to his class, even if they did bully him.

So I see him exposing a lot of information soon.


----------



## Dango (Jun 29, 2011)

Nishi's growing as a character.
In before he dies the moment he completes his evolution into a human. 

Just finished reading Gantz yesterday haha, after procrastinating it for months. Is it a monthly release?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 29, 2011)

No. It's released every 2 weeks. Last chapter was released june 23rd and the next one will be out in july 7th.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 6, 2011)

New chapter (#343) is out: Aizen?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

that thing is gonna kill the kids


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 6, 2011)

meh chap. I want Tae to die, like now.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol Tae is the only one who was shot through the leg.

Come on already, Oku.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe Kurono's luck has rubbed off on her.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 7, 2011)

With the small time torture Oku has been doing, I'm really expecting him to eviscerate her right before being saved.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 7, 2011)

fuck is that thing at the end


----------



## Blinky (Jul 7, 2011)

A shitty CG render.


----------



## Dei (Jul 8, 2011)

Decent chapter but i was not a fan of the cgi at the end.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2011)

More and more renders.

But looking bad for Kei's bird.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2011)

Noitora said:


> But looking bad for Kei's bird.



She's almost Orihime screaming her lover boy's name over and over again at this point, her storyline needs to end. For better or worse.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 8, 2011)

Shit Oku what the fuck are you doing? Just because your manga has hit big doesn't mean you can start slacking off with the art


Deathbringerpt said:


> She's almost Orihime screaming her lover boy's name over and over again at this point, her storyline needs to end. For better or worse.



If this was old Oku then Tae would have been gone along time from now. This amount of plot armor is ridiculous


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2011)

That deformed turkey gonna eat the little kids up! 

Chapter was good when the Kei-chan stuff was over


----------



## zan (Jul 16, 2011)

how offen is it release?


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 16, 2011)

usually it's bi-weekly.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 16, 2011)

Bi-weekly. The next chapter should be out next week


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Man why hasn't anyone ate or stomped Tae yet?


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> If this was old Oku then Tae would have been gone along time from now. This amount of plot armor is ridiculous



Yeah that was one of the awesome things about pre-war Gantz, main characters got fucking jacked. Made each mission very suspenseful. Like the Buddha mission for instance.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 18, 2011)

I came up with an awesome formula..


You know the gantz live action movie right? Well they said part 2 to be continued so a possible sequel in the future. Gantz Live Action Part 2 +Hollywood Budget+Osaka Gantz team=


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you mean a sequel to the second movie? Cause the second already came out. It'scalled Gantz: Perfect Answer


----------



## Wicked (Jul 18, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Do you mean a sequel to the second movie? Cause the second already came out. It'scalled Gantz: Perfect Answer



I did not even know that .


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 18, 2011)

The more you know


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 18, 2011)

Are the movies any good?

From what i've heard the first was pretty disappointing...


----------



## Wicked (Jul 18, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Are the movies any good?
> 
> From what i've heard the first was pretty disappointing...



The first movie is okay I would still see it just because it's Gantz. Second movie haven't seen hopefully It will be in USA before summer ends.


----------



## zan (Jul 19, 2011)

the movies are pretty good but it sucks that they made the two guys  kinda of gay... i am not talking gay as in  dumb i mean that there was a scene in it that i said out loud please dont kiss.... gay


----------



## Frostman (Jul 19, 2011)

I get the same vibe from Kurono and Kato in the manga. Especially Kato.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 19, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> the movies are pretty good but it sucks that they made the two guys  kinda of gay... i am not talking gay as in  dumb i mean that there was a scene in it that i said out loud please dont kiss.... gay


That type of thing ruins a lot of manga and anime 


Frostman said:


> I get the same vibe from Kurono and Kato in the manga. Especially Kato.



Lol, i guess people see what they want to see 
Really, this manga thankfully has very few of those moments.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2011)

New chapter is out!
here

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Let's see how Tae makes it out of this one


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2011)

someone already either kill her or save her. getting a little tired of this already.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Takeshi is alive! That short haired gantzer is creepy. the guy doen't show any emotions. And that milf and the nerd are in for some trouble. I don't care about Tae, hope she dies so we can have more pannels.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder how long those nests have been there and if tae is gonna get mutated.


----------



## Brian (Jul 21, 2011)

lol nishi is a good guy


----------



## zan (Jul 21, 2011)

nishi is a good guy


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 24, 2011)

It reminds me off the relationship between Dan Scott and Jamie in one tree hill.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2011)

New chapter is out!
Chapter 348
Dat cover 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 What a surprise? Tae managed to be the only one to survive


----------



## Drakor (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a feeling he's going to set up a despair kill, her probability of death has spiked...slowly but surely with these teases it'll be gruesome.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 4, 2011)

Well... First of all... fugly CGI. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Tae is to be seen as a regular weak human that's somehow surviving the fucking apocalypse. Without suits, weapons or any skill atall. She should either die or become a gantzer/get a suit. I don't actually mind her, but I would much prefer to see some more on Nishi and Takeshi or Sakurai ?? I thinks wee need more chapter. Also, I want to know moaaarreee! The plot is moving slow.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice cover. but tae come on getting tired of her


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2011)

dat cover was the only good part of the chapter


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2011)

new chapter is online Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




Fucking lol'd at this


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2011)

i dont know, seemed boring to me.


----------



## Baks (Aug 5, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> dat cover was the only good part of the chapter



My thoughts exactly, since most of the chapter was nothing more than padded out Tae filler shit.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 5, 2011)

Why. Can't. Tae. Die. Already.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 5, 2011)

Take a break from Tae

10 chapters would be great and focus on the other characters


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 6, 2011)

that the hell is with people feeling so damn sorry for Tae..


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 6, 2011)

Oku is gonna have Tae killed right in front of Kurono.

Calling it now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread just made me lol in real because of the tae hate.
She really overstayed her welcome now


----------



## Frostman (Aug 6, 2011)

Tae's survival instincts are going skyrocket by the time she is saved. I bet when it comes to stats her luck must be higher then Kurono's. jeez.


----------



## Fuzzly (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys, this chapter was soooo important. Now we know the aliens can disappoint their overbearing, asshole parents, _just like us._

Except in Japan I think kids car what their parents think, so this may create an emotional bond between the two.

Here in America, we just don't give a shit who we disappoint or gross out with our weird "talking to bugs" hobby.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish Kurono would have commented on that. I can see him being an asshole about it.


----------



## Litho (Aug 16, 2011)

So looks like the volume covers are going back to red from volume 31 onwards


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, but it changed a little compared to the 10 first volumes. I prefer it now, though. Also, the vol. 32 cover is already out:


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2011)

The new style of the later volumes looks a lot better and sleeker


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 25, 2011)

swordsmanship?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 25, 2011)

Havent read Gantz since the Osaka mission. Seems i need to catch up, what the hell is with all the naked peeps?


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2011)

Chapter 346 (scan) is out.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 25, 2011)

More filler, except for the end. They are tough opponents, we get it.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't read Gantz in years. Has there been anymore alien fucking?


----------



## Brian (Aug 26, 2011)

just another drawn out chap


----------



## Wicked (Aug 26, 2011)

What a waste of a chapter basically  nothing happened. For a second Gantz was unreadable


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 26, 2011)

the C.G.I us really ugly. the guy lost his hand. don't know what's happening, but eh should be able to do better than this crap. 

Only hope is a good plot twist or saomething.

Really, FUGLY C.G


----------



## Brian (Aug 27, 2011)

The C.G.I use to blend well, but in this latest arc I'm not sure wtf happened.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Gantz started out so awesome .... loved it when characters were dying left and right and no one knew what gantz really was.


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 27, 2011)

I know fellow Gantz fans....I know. = (

Could always get better, though, since it's not over yet.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 29, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Gantz started out so awesome .... loved it when characters were dying left and right and no one knew what gantz really was.



I still don't think i know what gantz really is


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it just me or are the current events in the manga just really shitty? I remember when I first started reading Gantz, I was hooked. Read over 300 chapters in 3 days.

But ever since the alien invasion, it's just gone to shit. There's nothing exciting anymore.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 29, 2011)

Personally, I still want to know what the heck was going on with the Roman Statue Aliens. 


Oh well.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Is it just me or are the current events in the manga just really shitty? I remember when I first started reading Gantz, I was hooked. Read over 300 chapters in 3 days.
> 
> But ever since the alien invasion, it's just gone to shit. There's nothing exciting anymore.



Gantz is always more exciting when you have 300 chapters to read, waiting between each chapter makes you realize how slow the pace is and how barely anything happens in each chapter, kind of like Bleach


----------



## Brian (Aug 30, 2011)

remember sebastian


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 2, 2011)

just read this for the first time, and it's pretty good, but the invasion is kinda boring.

the osaka mission was by far the best mission yet, and the osaka team had some of the best characters. 

oka was badass, to bad he had to die. Kazuo's one of my favorite manga characters of all time now. i don't think anyone will top him in this manga. 

i hope reika's kurono dies in the invasion, i hate reika even though she's ridiculously hot.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> just read this for the first time, and it's pretty good, but the invasion is kinda boring.
> 
> the osaka mission was by far the best mission yet, and the osaka team had some of the best characters.
> 
> ...



the best moment during the osaka mission for me was when the 100 point alien went off the find that bad ass from the osaka team and moments later came back holding the top half of his torso. cold blooded


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 2, 2011)

that was crazy. 

i was like, "oh no, chad".


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, looking at the 1st page most of the posters are from 04, but they never stayed active.

I think most 04 members are gone.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 4, 2011)

I still love Gantz, but yeah lately it's kinda slow and boring nothing much is happening and don't know but im not quite used to the new CG style for the monsters yet either.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 4, 2011)

i wonder if the hymen's get repaired when gantz brought the women to the room, and do they get fixed again after every mission.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 5, 2011)

^ Did you read that Osaka special thing? Because I gotta say, that was some disappointing stuff right there for Kuwa.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 5, 2011)

Nishi with a cat in Hijikata~Toushiro's sig has me rolling.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 6, 2011)

I read through the last 100 chapters in a go and I don't think it gets worse at all. 
The Kurono with Reika is boring as shit. If one of them dies in the end I hope it's him. Two Kurono is just weird to me. 

I don't want Sakurai to die but it looks like he will...


----------



## Higawa (Sep 6, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Is it just me or are the current events in the manga just really shitty? I remember when I first started reading Gantz, I was hooked. Read over 300 chapters in 3 days.
> 
> But ever since the alien invasion, it's just gone to shit. There's nothing exciting anymore.



I feel with you man, at the time there were about 250chaps and I read them on one weekend, had to force myself to do some toilet breaks^^

I also want the action bk, just some nice slaughter and perhaps a new suit.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 6, 2011)

I just re-read the Nurarihyon arc and man that was awesome


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 6, 2011)

^it's one of my favorite arcs in a manga ever. i will defiantly buy those volumes when they come out., the art is amazing in it. i was looking at his past work and he progressed a lot.

this

this





Fayrra said:


> ^ Did you read that Osaka special thing? Because I gotta say, that was some disappointing stuff right there for Kuwa.




yeah, i read it a few days ago, i was pissed.

hopefully there will be more good characters like him. 



Lapis Lazuli said:


> I read through the last 100 chapters in a go and I don't think it gets worse at all.
> The Kurono with Reika is boring as shit. If one of them dies in the end I hope it's him. Two Kurono is just weird to me.
> 
> I don't want Sakurai to die but it looks like he will...



i'm hoping kurono2 dies too, but if reika dies that's fine. 

one of the things i like about this manga is that main characters die it keeps it fresh.


----------



## Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^it's one of my favorite arcs in a manga ever. i will defiantly buy those volumes when they come out., the art is amazing in it. i was looking at his past work and he progressed a lot.
> 
> we know that Hierro is powered by Reiatsu



so fucking amateur-ish


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2011)

I was reading Berserk,then I realized I forgot about this because of the Anime.

So,why the hell not start it now?

I've picked it up at Chapter 90. Since I think that is when it stopped following the manga after the info I've researched.

So, is 90 right guys? I plan on starting this on the weekend.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 8, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I was reading Berserk,then I realized I forgot about this because of the Anime.
> 
> So,why the hell not start it now?
> 
> ...



If you remember everything that happened in the Buddah mission it's ok to start on chapter #90. Maybe after catching up with the new chapters you should read it from the beggining since there are some differences.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 8, 2011)

gantz haters think they're clever hating on gantz but really they're just trash.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 8, 2011)

is gantz released monthly?


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 8, 2011)

Higawa said:


> I feel with you man, at the time there were about 250chaps and I read them on one weekend, had to force myself to do some toilet breaks^^
> 
> I also want the action bk, just some nice slaughter and perhaps a new suit.



With an ipad you don't don't need to take toilet breaks 

Love my ipad for reading manga and would recommend it to anyone who reads a lot of manga online.


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2011)

^well shit maen, super devoted


----------



## Frostman (Sep 9, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> is gantz released monthly?



Its a bi-weekly release.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 9, 2011)

The raw is not out yet but there are some spoilers:

Before posting them I have one question (related to what happens in the chapter):

*Spoiler*: __ 



 who of the new guys you think will die first? I'd like to see your answers before seeing the spoiler. Yeah, one of them dies in this chapter.




AND NOW THE SPOILERS(from MH forums):


*Spoiler*: __ 



The little chicken monster's husk opens and dozens of bubble-like shinny balls start flying all over the place.

These balls get inside the skin whether the person may be wearing a gantz suit or not, one of these gets inside Sekine's arm (THE GLASSES DUDE WHO KNOWS ENGLISH). It starts multiplying inside his arm, Kaiji cuts Sekine's arm to stop it from spreading (KAIJI IS THE GUY WITH 2 SWORDS). For a moment it seems it stopped when suddenly the infection comes back and it starts heading towards the head of Sekine. When it reaches the head, many fingers and a many minisize version of his head pop out of Sekine's skull.

The same situation is happening with the naked people near the Osaka group.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 9, 2011)

Been reading this for a while now. The 3rd phase is being longed out quite a bit but there are still alot of characters who's stories need to be resolved. Any interview where oku hiroya states how long he wants this 3rd phase to run? I wouldn't be surprised if this gets a new anime aswell since the manga and the movies do really well in sales.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 9, 2011)

Im sure this invasion will be the final arc, so expect it to go on for a long time.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 9, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Im sure this invasion will be the final arc, so expect it to go on for a long time.



We still don't know about the history of gantz game/maker of gantz and the crazy guy crashing airplanes so I doubt this would be the final arc( Unless it get's squeezed in this phase). It doesn't seem likely because once they get off the spaceship there's still more story to be told.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 9, 2011)

i don't think the invasion will be the last arc.

i just bought the first english volume and at the end oku said he traces the characters.

if i was a manga artist i'd probably do that too just to pick up the pace and meet deadlines. i wonder how many other artists do this too.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 9, 2011)

I dunno. There's not much you can do after this to make it continue without completely changing the nature/plot/point of the story.

A few theories I have are:

A- make the main heroes/new main heroes leave Earth and explore space.
B- post-apocalyptic route, where a lot of humans are killed off, but enough are left to eventually repopulate, and we have like an ongoing war for dominance of the planet (like Terminator but with a lot more different powers vying for control, so like a bunch of different semi-intelligent aliens, etc).
C- everything goes back to normal, as in, Gantz just continues the game like normal-ish, and then a showdown with true creator, or whatever. After all, if Gantz isn't going to continue then obviously the showdown with the real creator will happen now or VERY soon after (not enough to have a whole new arc I would think).


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 9, 2011)

It's the Final arc or at least the Final Phase. I think it will be a looooooooooong arc with more than 100 chapters, but yeah things will probably get even worse (More alien races attacking earth perhaps).


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

I  finally started where the anime left off.

I remember why I liked Kei so much now. Dude went from a pussy to a complete bad ass . How he killed that Angel monster was bad ass.

The Real World plot is also damn good too.


----------



## SENTINEL (Sep 10, 2011)

They need to bring back the God and Vampire story line. 

I doubt the series will end after this arc, so much stuff is left untold.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 10, 2011)

SENTINEL said:


> They need to bring back the God and Vampire story line.
> 
> I doubt the series will end after this arc, so much stuff is left untold.



Yeah, the vampires and kei's brother was briefly looked at just before the third phase wasn't it? I'm guessing there could be another arc for them too.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 11, 2011)

Gantz #347 Raw: Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just wonder how they will survive this.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 11, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Gantz #347 Raw: Nel's opinion
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was just some messed up stuff, it makes you come out of you by the multiples and varying sizes? And you can't stop it? Bun that.


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

Surviving Gantz is all about having good luck, that could have easily been Kurono.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 11, 2011)

holy shit      .


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 11, 2011)

do you think Nurarihyon copied the light ball disease form after he saw it like he did oka's suit?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the guy got infected with that thing, he pretty much ate his girlfriend.

So now they have to fight off the glasses guy while evading the bubbles...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy fucking shit Oku, nightmare fuel much?

It's like i'm reading Tomie on crack, i haven't been surprised by Gantz like this in a while. Which is to be expected since that these last chapters have been similar to the old missions, specifically talking about the element of surprise. The fucking alien cockroaches and slugs are more frightening and unpredictable than the invaders.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 11, 2011)

Ummm what was going on


----------



## Drakor (Sep 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Ummm what was going on


A few chapters back, the Gantz members and escapee humans entered a sort of backdrop abandoned housing area filled with alien critters on their run from the Giant's holding area. Unfortunately, that area is monitored and I suppose used as a deathmatch area for entertainment purposes. Think of the old Roman gladiatorial colosseums where lions fought slaves. 

Anyway the children that were with them, picked up an alien(the headless chicken) that was carrying a vicious dormant disease. It then unleashed the spores for the disease which causes all that we saw in this chapter.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 12, 2011)

In other words our team is screwed.


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 2011)

fucking disturbing, human soup level


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2011)

What was the mangaka smoking

Having parts of a smaller self crawling out of your own head... that's nightmare fuel deluxe


----------



## pikachuwei (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy fuck

seriously

Holy Fuck


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2011)

what the hell am i reading

Not even Berserk was this messed up


----------



## Drakor (Sep 12, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> what the hell am i reading
> 
> Not even Berserk was this messed up


Makes you wish they made the Gantz movie follow the manga so the horror scenes would keep their effect while being in cinema huh. Just imagine that shit, it'd be like that small portion of Cloverfield where shit just bursts out of body parts.

Edit: 





Kool-Aid said:


> do you think Nurarihyon copied the light ball disease form after he saw it like he did oka's suit?


Yea, I think Nurarihyon could of been one of their "gladiators" as well. It would certainly make sense why he questioned whether there is a creator who caused that strife or not if some higher/stronger being made you into some plaything. It also would make sense why he basically said "Fuck it, there is no point in asking questions we fight to survive"

Kind of like people who make dogs, chickens, or bugs fight to the death and then end up being made to do unreasonable shit by some burglar or terrorist.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah that was proper fucked.

And Kurono and his alien gonna take forever to reach Tae.


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

As expected, the only thing that makes sense as well as being the main appeal in this manga is the violence and gore.  Trying to understand other bits won't lead you very far. :rolleyes


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

That was a pretty disgusting chapter
If there's anything you can count on with Gantz its being grossed out by the aliens


----------



## Frostman (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor translator guy. He was the first to go.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 12, 2011)

Drakor said:


> A few chapters back, the Gantz members and escapee humans entered a sort of backdrop abandoned housing area filled with alien critters on their run from the Giant's holding area. Unfortunately, that area is monitored and I suppose used as a deathmatch area for entertainment purposes. Think of the old Roman gladiatorial colosseums where lions fought slaves.
> 
> Anyway the children that were with them, picked up an alien(the headless chicken) that was carrying a vicious dormant disease. It then unleashed the spores for the disease which causes all that we saw in this chapter.



I meant this disease. It's weird and came out of nowhere. Did not expect this to be in this manga. Arms coming out of your head then having heads,arms,legs etc all over your body.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I meant this disease. It's weird and came out of nowhere. Did not expect this to be in this manga. Arms coming out of your head then having heads,arms,legs etc all over your body.


It could probably be the method that the disease/virus travels or this is the allergic reaction of different races to the disease/virus. Kind of like how people with AIDS can possibly die from someone with pneumonia simply sneezing/coughing near them, the humans have no immunity from whatever this is. 

Considering Nurarihyon displayed these very same abilities, I'd say he/she/it encountered the disease and survived. I agree though, it was far from expected in this chapter, much less from some headless chicken looking alien carried by children. Two innocent little harbingers of death they were.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 12, 2011)

lol watch the kids get out without a scratch.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Sep 12, 2011)

And now imagine these "spores" hit YOU.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 12, 2011)

Honestly.

That was three types of screwed all the way to next Monday afternoon. These giant aliens have some weird stuff just crawling around everywhere.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Poor translator guy. He was the first to go.



To this day, i still can't believe how Oku still manages to make me hopeful that X character will somehow live.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> To this day, i still can't believe how Oku still manages to make me hopeful that X character will somehow live.



Quoted for truth.

On a side note, betting that _Maeshima Ryuuji_ from the Hiroshima Team will be the next to die.

​


----------



## Frostman (Sep 12, 2011)

That kid is a mole. He looks too suspicious.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh he just looks different and he's a shorty. The only person who bothers me is Toshio Yazawa.


----------



## Brian (Sep 13, 2011)

Maeshima having that kind of suspicious personality just to die out of nowhere?

sounds like something Oku would do


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2011)

weird chapter, wonder if the cloning on the people or whatever it was will make the people attack others


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 16, 2011)

Something finally happened, best chapter in ages. 

Those little orbs reminded me so much of this trailer I saw recently of this film about aliens that look like little light orbs. (And the film trailer instantly made me think that it could be something from Gantz too)


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> weird chapter, wonder if the cloning on the people or whatever it was will make the people attack others



It actually already has. That guy who went all clone on us bit his girlfriend (or whatever she was to him). I feel it's safe to assume you go crazy and attack stuff once cloned.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2011)

Why did the clones of that guy's head have glasses :/


----------



## Frostman (Sep 16, 2011)

I wondered that too, then i realized the clones are also wearing a suit.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 16, 2011)

more freak factor


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

OH wow talk about mind rape.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 17, 2011)

Man I late, I just read the chapter last night.This chapter was weird a good weird


----------



## Butcher (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm on Volume 17 as of now. I'm on the chapter where Reika found her copy fucking another guy(I haven't learned all the character names yet).

Sakurai died a epic way . I would read more but my parents are in the living room,and my computer is there also .

This is such a good manga !


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm on Volume 17 as of now. I'm on the chapter where Reika found her copy fucking another guy(I haven't leaned all the character names yet).
> 
> Sakurai died a epic way . I would read more but my parents are in the living room,and my computer is there also .
> 
> This is such a good manga !



I have the same problem,I can't read Gantz while my parents there because there rape,nude,blood and gore in Gantz my mom will freak out and stop me from reading gantz


----------



## Butcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


> I have the same problem,I can't read Gantz while my parents there because there rape,nude,blood and gore in Gantz my mom will freak out and stop me from reading gantz


Mine don't mind blood and stuff,but I know they'll freak out over Reika's massive tits.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel like a sick bastard for being able to read shit like this chapter


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)

Reikas pretty risky these days o.O


----------



## Wicked (Sep 23, 2011)

Yoshikawa getting it in


----------



## Frostman (Sep 23, 2011)

Ive notice something when i read the raws, its pretty clear what they are saying even if i don't know the language. lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

English scan is out!
he also says that is the reason why he has been able to keep his position as commander


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 23, 2011)

Gantz is becoming a bit too repetitive. Kill bad guy with one casualty, new bigger baddie comes, one more casualty and repeat.


----------



## Brian (Sep 23, 2011)

lol'd at the message board


----------



## Wicked (Sep 23, 2011)

Those Aliens better not be laughing

Cherry is gonna explode their heads off :repstorm


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 23, 2011)

Kaiji is so cool while dual-wielding _G-Swords_. 

But mad derp for causing more spores to pop out.

​


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> Kaiji is so cool while dual-wielding _G-Swords_.
> 
> But mad derp for causing more spores to pop out.
> 
> ​



Yeah, and then he says "sorry guys" 

Best line was "That guy fucked Reika, now I really want him dead"  xD

I really want Kurono to save Tae already! And the others should get out of that Arena!
And people are really dumb when it comes to propagande -.-" But I guess they?d believe anything if it supposedly leads to peace....


----------



## Bakatsu (Sep 23, 2011)

The 2chan part was funny. It was like reading NF Cafe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2011)

love kei's face

kei: sorry? are you serious?!
kato: even i want to kill the guy, and im a pacifist .


----------



## Frostman (Sep 23, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> Kaiji is so cool while dual-wielding _G-Swords_.
> 
> But mad derp for causing more spores to pop out.
> 
> ​



Dang i wanted to say that. lmao

Wow Kurono is such a ruthless leader. I wonder what glasses meant by they'd regret it. Is he someone important or was he just talking nonsense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2011)

Loving the sense of urgency in these last 2 chapters. Feels like the Gantz of old.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 24, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Dang i wanted to say that. lmao
> 
> Wow Kurono is such a ruthless leader. I wonder what glasses meant by they'd regret it. Is he someone important or was he just talking nonsense.



I feel like he's just BS'ing them since some of the remaining heads were thankful for ending their blowing random shit up spree.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been out of the Gantz loop for a while now. What is going on in the current chapters?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2011)

awesome kei no hesitation good chapter. people are idiots saying kei is a terrorist when he is trying to save their asses. but the message board was funny saying they want kei dead for banging reika. the aliens in the end looks powerful and the aliens are cheering maybe they are the nest weapons the alines have.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 25, 2011)

Lord of Mikawa said:


> I've been out of the Gantz loop for a while now. What is going on in the current chapters?



There are guys who can probably remember more than I do, but the short version is:
Aliens attack Earth, only Gantzers can fight back, doesn?t look really good for all of them though. At first, they were being controlled by some "leaders", don?t know how they got rid of them anymore... 
Anyway, Gantz offered our team help by teleporting them and getting support from other teams, because they wanted to attack the Alien Invasors which had begun kidnapping people!
They?re currently on the ship, cut from any support from Gantz!
The original Kurono (if you can call him that xD) is after Tae, who?s surviving every peril she encounters, the ReikaKurono is fighting with the others in an alien zoo.

Voila!


----------



## Drakor (Sep 25, 2011)

Lord of Mikawa said:


> I've been out of the Gantz loop for a while now. What is going on in the current chapters?



*Spoiler*: __ 



In chapter 300? The world was invaded by the alien army Nishi spoke of, a nomadic alien race of giants. They first took out the United States, then proceeded with other continents/countries. Kurono did battle with a few giants and was then nominated as the "Boss" target for humans in Japan, similar to how Nurarihyon was the "Boss" target for the yokai.

The invaders continued capturing multitudes of humans and brought them into "processing" plants on their mother ship to purify the body to make it fit for consumption, similar to a slaughterhouse for farm animals. The ball no longer heals, so they were forced to survive on their own with the ability to transfer to different areas. A few people in the suits summoned many Gantz members in one area via hacking the Gantz Ball, and declared they would do an incursion, and capture any of the invaders to gather information. They did such and were successful, and sent back those who were alive outside of the casualties.

Kurono decided to try to rescue Tae whom was captured once sent away, while Kurono2, Reika, and Katou gathered members who were willing to save the humans that were captured on the ships. During this time humans were considered not fit for eating, and were tossed into the invaders version of a zoo, used as pet food, and thrown into areas made for "hunting season" similar to deer and duck. While this was happening, Nishi and Takeshi who were at the apartment suffered a reverse hacking, which the invaders sent creatures into the apartment and an explosion occured, preventing Kurono2's team from returning via transfer from the ship.

Kurono managed kidnapped but later befriend one of the invader citizens and is moving to Tae's area. Kurono2's team and escapee humans entered a sort of backdrop abandoned housing area filled with alien critters. Unfortunately, that area is monitored and used as a deathmatch arena for entertainment purpose. The children that were with the rescued humans, picked up an alien(the headless chicken) that was carrying a vicious dormant disease. It then unleashed the spores for the disease which causes all that we saw in latest chapters.



Tl;dr essentially what BlueDemon said occured.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 29, 2011)

Both of you neglected to mention Sakurai and his Akira like insane psychic killing rampage. But other than that yeah.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 29, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> I feel like he's just BS'ing them since some of the remaining heads were thankful for ending their blowing random shit up spree.



But what if everyone makes it to endgame, but gets killed because they failed to negotiate with the last boss who can only speak English.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

ShaolinAce said:


> Both of you neglected to mention Sakurai and his Akira like insane psychic killing rampage. But other than that yeah.



He even killed the nice granny and the cute alien girl in an orgy of psychic vengeance.

About Kurono, why did miss Alien choose to keep assisting the notorious terrorist insect, again? Rebellious youth? I don't remember.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2011)

She is a female Alien. Kurono is putting the moves on her .

lol at the alien that did the double fist pump.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

"What a world!"



Tae, forever dumb. Move away from the crowd thirsty for human blood.



Indignant Guile said:


> She is a female Alien. Kurono is putting the moves on her .



I was hoping for any answer but this.

You know the idea will feed a fetish out there now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

Charcan said:


> "What a world!"




Hahaha, i also laughed when i read that. Completely broke the mood but it was still funny.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 1, 2011)

After reading this manga so far, I can clearly tell most of Oku's alien designs are heavily inspired by John Carpenter's The Thing.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, most of his creations are inspired in movies and old japanese stuff. You can take a look at the site "Gantzotaku" and see some of his inspirations. It's in french, though.

Here is the index for "Resemblances": Spoiler Pic!

And here is the first part: Spoiler Pic!

This one is even better because shows where he got the designs of the characters: Spoiler Pic!

I think all you guys should take a look at it. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if the newer gantz members from the call are based off anybody..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoilers for 349 are here.


*Spoiler*: _349_ 



Looks like its an all-out fight against the aliens. I see a lot of spreads pages. And someone(s?) from Kurono2's team is using the advanced Gantz suit, just like Oka did in the Nurarihyon mission from Phase 2.

Overall it looks like an awesome chapter.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

chapter is out in spanish:


----------



## Hariti (Oct 7, 2011)

English scans are out


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 7, 2011)

The dude with 2 swords is such a badass. Unfortunately, in Gantz we can assume that he will die soon. Just like Oka.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 7, 2011)

Why cant host samurai just come bk


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 7, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> The dude with 2 swords is such a badass. Unfortunately, in Gantz we can assume that he will die soon. Just like *Oka*.



It's one of the biggest tragedy's in the manga that no one has yet thought to revive one of Gant'z best players.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 7, 2011)

For a second there i thought he was Izumi.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2011)

Holy shit, those skeleton fungus dudes clean Heavy Suits like they're made of paper mache. 

Seems like their weak point is their necks. There's going to be more shredded members of the main group before this new batch is done with.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It's one of the biggest tragedy's in the manga that no one has yet thought to revive one of Gant'z best players.



lol. Oka, <3

You also have to take into account that people can no longer be revived anymore. Does this apply to the corporate people who have hacked the Gantz balls, who also could potentially think of Oka as a useful asset? Maybe they have thought of it, but just can't. After all, why forcefully use the Gantz hunters from different regions as fighting tools when they could have simply mass-cloned themselves? 

Or mass-cloned Oka and Izumi, 0_0.

Anyway, double sword dude is looking as if he may be more skilled than Kurono.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 7, 2011)

Yo, bring that Izumi back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2011)

Fayrra said:


> Anyway, double sword dude is looking as if he may be more skilled than Kurono.



Not exactly, it's just that the gantz sword seems to be the only appropriate weapon to kill those things. And only if you go for the neck.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 7, 2011)

Defeating the monster never even crossed my mind as an implication of being more skilled than Kurono. Because as you said, it's not an implication.

When Kurono says "he's moving so fast, I can hardly keep up" about someone, I think it's safe to say that person MAY be more skilled (speed/reflex is a big part of fighting skill) than Kurono. "May" doesn't mean "exactly" or "probably", it means there's at least a decent chance based on what's been shown. As far as I'm concerned Kurono's more skilled. But amazing Kurono shows promise, to say the most, that's all.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 7, 2011)

^i think he is more skilled, at least in his way of fighting anyways.

man that end was badass. it was hard to see what was happpeing though. I liked the drawn bad guys better. I hope the bad aliens won't be all CG from now on, it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 7, 2011)

Kurono isn't really that skilled. He just has an insane amount of luck. He has some skill but a lot of it comes from how lucky he is. I think the databook even gave him a 100/10.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 7, 2011)

So guns don't work but apparently yoshikawa can hurt them with the _g-sword_? Ok then...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 8, 2011)

Hehe, I knew they could get offed only with swords after seeing how weapons didn?t affect them in any way...
I just thought that Kurono would attack them xD 

Still, I wouldn?t party too soon guys, maybe those freaks can go on even without their heads


----------



## Drakor (Oct 8, 2011)

I see now...its like how things that are compressed are heavily resistant against blunt impact, but not so much for piercing and slashing. 

Think old medieval training with cloth bags filled with straw, or someone in plate armor. Smacking it won't do anything significant, but piercing with something powerful enough or slashing the *joints*/*openings* does wonders. 

My guess...those aliens were really densely compact so the gravity gun wouldn't make a difference since wherever they're from, their skeleton is made to endure it. They have enough strength to resist being captured by that flimsy wire, so only option is to cut the joints. Didn't think Oku would bring up a situation where they had to use their heads again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2011)

Fayrra said:


> Defeating the monster never even crossed my mind as an implication of being more skilled than Kurono. Because as you said, it's not an implication.
> 
> When Kurono says "he's moving so fast, I can hardly keep up" about someone, I think it's safe to say that person MAY be more skilled (speed/reflex is a big part of fighting skill) than Kurono. "May" doesn't mean "exactly" or "probably", it means there's at least a decent chance based on what's been shown. As far as I'm concerned Kurono's more skilled. But amazing Kurono shows promise, to say the most, that's all.



Well, Kurono's win streak is not necessarily because he's the most skilled Gantz player that ever existed, it's because he's great at adapting to new situations and challenges and acting accordingly. There's always a challenge in this story that will leave Kurono gasping and struggling so you know, it's not that much of a big deal that the Sword guy got a hit while Kurono didn't.

Which is to say that he *could* be a more skilled fighter than Kurono but we know Kurono's track record. Can't say the same for the sword guy and he's already pretty rash when it comes to fighting.



Nature Breeze said:


> So guns don't work but apparently yoshikawa can hurt them with the _g-sword_? Ok then...



Here's a fun concept: Bullet proof vests can actually be cut by knifes and other kinds of blades.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 8, 2011)

It cool to see the super gantz suit again


----------



## lucid1 (Oct 8, 2011)

ugh, pacing


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 11, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Kurono isn't really that skilled. He just has an insane amount of luck. He has some skill but a lot of it comes from how lucky he is. I think the databook even gave him a 100/10.


Isn't that databook from Buhdda-Boss at the most? He's improved since then.

He's become more skilled with using the tech via training.

He was able to hold his own in QCQ against the lightning Oni for a bit, the only two who did the same were Kaze and Sakata. That means Kurono can compare to those two beasts. He was able to go toe to toe with a Giant Statue, who of which was able to rip apart half his suit and nearly half his body with air or some kind of invisible attack, and he still continued shooting. So we have skill for reflex/speed, and skill for will power. And of course luck plays a part in it, too. But not so much that it somehow makes him not skilled. The dude just finished dispatching like 8+ of those lightning-firing-one-shot, suited up giants with a sword and X-gun, while they had him in an enclosed space. He's obviously pretty skilled. Not necessarily the best, but up there.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Kurono's win streak is not necessarily because he's the most skilled Gantz player that ever existed, it's because he's great at adapting to new situations and challenges and acting accordingly.


Woah. What exactly do you think the definition of skill means? It would equal 'abilities that help you survive/win the Gantz game,' to me, at least. So adapting to changes quickly would be an ability that falls under that. Not to mention if you think about it, the sword guy acted pretty quickly there and actually tried something, while the rest (including Kurono) just sat there in awe. Meaning he is showing some ability to rise up to the challenge and act accordingly in an overwhelming situation, like Kurono usually does. But I agree that Kurono's not the best Gantz hunter.

And Kurono's always been a speed-rush kind of dude. Even when he was a kid, he was always great at running. 
He dodged T-rex alien bites without a suit.
He kept up with lightning Oni for a bit, the only other two shown to do that was Kaze and Sakata. One's physically "perfected" while the other is a psychic that can catch bullets after they have left the chamber. Not a bad bunch of people to not be shown up by, eh?

So speed/reflex can be considered a good skill of Kurono's.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't mean to say he wasn't skilled. He has gotten a lot of experience since his lucky rookie days. He has very good adaptability too. Its just that his feats don't seem that big of a deal when you compare him to other competent gantzers. Like Osaka. It only seems amazing because we have been watching him since he was nothing and only had the rest of the Tokyo Team to compare him with.


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2011)

emm I want to ask a question. I finished the anime and I want to start reading the manga. I read that it's different from the anime, so where should I start reading from?
Thanks


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> emm I want to ask a question. I finished the anime and I want to start reading the manga. I read that it's different from the anime, so where should I start reading from?
> Thanks



I think the anime ends at ch.91,but I suggest you read it from the beginning.It's an easy read,it took me only 3 days for the whole thing,and I started following it recently as well,so your case shouldn't be much different than mine.


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2011)

I see, thanks  I started reading it yesterday and I'm at chapter 3 now  hopefully I can catch up soon lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is the raw for 350.


*Spoiler*: _350_ 



Kurono2's team fight ended and the real Kurono finally meets with Tae.

Things are finally going somewhere.


----------



## Dei (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally some interesting development.


----------



## hehey (Oct 21, 2011)

Too good to be true, i bet aliens show up right there and kill Kei in front of Tae, that alien chick who led Kei there probably betrayed their position to the aliens.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 21, 2011)

lol we are definitely going to be trolled next chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2011)

Here?s the scan, if you?re interested!

And yeah, I really hope this "save-Tae" subplot is done with, one way, or another! They now have to concentrate on offing those aliens and taking back Earth! (and ending this manga!)


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

Going back to earth won't end the manga. They going to alien land


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy Jesus, finally. They finally met. Now can we get this war going?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2011)

i think the spark is back, i feel like i wanna see next chapter now. last few chapters were very boring and felt like mangaka was dragging the story.


----------



## Brian (Oct 23, 2011)

next chap "kei chan!" "tae chan!"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, the next chapter will probably feature only those two phrases. You can expect even the chapter title to be one of those.

That Mary chick was pretty kickass though  As was Kaze


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure if I'm liking where the manga is headed.  Not even sure if i should bother learning the new characters names as they're probably going to be killed in the war as usual to fill the mangaka's body quota. 

... This plot isn't going to end up with the two species holding hands and singing around a campfire, that's for sure. Genocide's going to happen one way or another. But the real questions is what happens when one side finally dies? Immigration to a new world? 

Eugh, I like how the author isn't afraid to kill off his cast, but you know if you kill them off enough times, you can't bring yourself to care about the new batch of guys. Sure the core cast is still there, but they're not doing much these days besides looking surprised and being a pov for the alien developments. For all these reasons, i'm don't feel very satisfied with recent gantz chapters. 



...Or maybe it's just that there hasn't been a graphic sex scene in a while


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2011)

hellosquared said:


> ...Or maybe it's just that there hasn't been a graphic sex scene in a while



The invading aliens haven't had sex yet. Clearly this has to happen sooner or later.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The invading aliens haven't had sex yet. Clearly this has to happen sooner or later.



Kurono and that giant alien woman.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2011)

hellosquared said:


> Kurono and that giant alien woman.



...and Tae, of course. She must be part of it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Yeah, the next chapter will probably feature only those two phrases. You can expect even the chapter title to be one of those.



Gonna be easy to translate then.



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> That Mary chick was pretty kickass though  As was Kaze



Mary and Kaze definitely had the fuck yeah moments of the chapters. And considering the Gantz players handled the mosnter pretty nicely after discovering their weak points, they destroyed the prime time show of the aliens, which is probably some bad media. They're probably going to be even more aggressive to the remaining humans, civilians or otherwise.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2011)

Low quality raw for chapter 351
Pray for Predators 2


----------



## Hariti (Nov 3, 2011)

Chapter 351 is up


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear mother of God,finally...Thank you..
I lol'd at the last page.


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 3, 2011)

Nishi is in. Shit is going to get serious.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 3, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> Nishi is in. Shit is going to get serious.



Fo' real! 

And the giant realized we?re all alike! Awww....means she?s gonna die xD

Sooo, hope things head to a conclusion already ^^


----------



## Higawa (Nov 3, 2011)

Katanas are in


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 3, 2011)

Nishi counterbalances the shitty Tae romance of this chapter.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 3, 2011)

fuck yeah Katou 

it's about time nishi's back in.

it looks as if rika's tits got smaller


----------



## Syed (Nov 3, 2011)

Nishi's still boss.

Tae chan can go die.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 4, 2011)

man, am i glad that this Tae save bullshit is over, hopefully. the manga has to get back on track with the pwnage..... nishi is onto somethin and i cant wait to see what is it that interests him, must be something wicked.


----------



## Brian (Nov 4, 2011)

That's all they said to each other


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2011)

Man i was hoping the giant lady had the hots for him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Man i was hoping the giant lady had the hots for him.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I'm on chapter 330 something right now.

I'm loving this shit .

Kei is so boss. Nishi being my second favorite.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2011)

That?s a spoiler pic right there. And you won?t like it. It should a spoiler pic at least, hope I wasn?t fooled (but it looks legit to me ^^)


*Spoiler*: __ 



!

NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> That?s a spoiler pic right there. And you won?t like it. It should a spoiler pic at least, hope I wasn?t fooled (but it looks legit to me ^^)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahaha 

Oh man, oh man


----------



## McNasty996 (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> That?s a spoiler pic right there. And you won?t like it. It should a spoiler pic at least, hope I wasn?t fooled (but it looks legit to me ^^)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gantz law, anything that can get worse, will get worse


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I expected it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Does this mean Kei I is going to finally meet Kei II? :ho


----------



## hehey (Nov 17, 2011)

Oku is such a troll


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Does this mean Kei I is going to finally meet Kei II? :ho



That already met. He thought he was a jerk.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Frostman said:


> That already met. He thought he was a jerk.



Wait what?  Link


----------



## Frostman (Nov 17, 2011)

Chapter 299.


----------



## truetomyself (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> That?s a spoiler pic right there. And you won?t like it. It should a spoiler pic at least, hope I wasn?t fooled (but it looks legit to me ^^)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fuck it. I drop Gantz. The story just treads water. It's unbearable.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2011)

kids said:


> Fuck it. I drop Gantz. The story just treads water. It's unbearable.



Wait at least till the whole chapter is out before dropping it xD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it means a brand new "mission" is gonna start?

Hard to believe that rescueing all those people and beating those aliens in that gladiatorial stage actually was seen as a mission...

Poor Kei and Tae.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

That alien lady will take care of her


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well so far Tae was shown to be teleported so it would be kinda weird if they all just left that colony. So many things would of been left unfinished.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2011)

the writer is hilarious


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 18, 2011)

this a slap in the face, all this time, all these chapters and it's all in vain.


----------



## Brian (Nov 18, 2011)

oku strikes again


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 18, 2011)

I liked Gantz so much before this whole evasion arc.... The missions were insane towards the end and any main character could die at any time....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 18, 2011)

God
Damnit
OOOKKUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 18, 2011)

I?d so laugh if the next spoiler pic shows her being teleported away too PP


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 18, 2011)

One interesting thing is that Oku deleted his twitter one or two weeks ago. Perhaps he already knew people wouldn't like what happened and didn't want to deal with all the rage.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2011)

yo, is anyone else lol'ing at these aliens, man?


love the focus on the black aliens this chapter.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 18, 2011)

GODDAMIT OKU


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 18, 2011)

lol @ the ending.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



their was really no point in them meeting.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol at him teleporting away.


Kubo level trolling.

I'm guessing its nishi that teleported them. Hopefully he brings the badass Osaka team back too.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 18, 2011)

Oku is a sadist. He likes watching his characters suffer.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, if ever a more pointless chapter in a manga.


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2011)

cockblocking at it's finest


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 19, 2011)

What happend reminds me of netorare.


I don't like netorare.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 19, 2011)

Random Stranger said:


> What happend reminds me of netorare.
> 
> 
> I don't like netorare.



You made me google that  And nah, it isn?t quite the same, unless we see Oku getting it on with Kei xDD

Still, a cockblock it is! (as already mentioned ).

Next issue on Dec 1st, hope we get something to compensate for this chapter!


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 19, 2011)

all that for nothing. what a waste of paper


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2011)

This is getting pretty old.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2011)

When kei was teleporting in the first panel when i saw it i thought some one cut his head off. But damn after all. The bs of finding tae he lost her again.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 20, 2011)

"NOPE

Chuck Testa."


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2011)

At least Tae has that alien chick to help her out, now she won't be getting raped left and right.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 21, 2011)

Is the chap actualyl out or only that one pic?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 22, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I liked Gantz so much before this whole evasion arc.... The missions were insane towards the end and any main character could die at any time....



yea man, i dont feel that intensity anymore. i feel ike 2 kuronos are keepers and we wont lose any of them again, but i hope i am wrong and wanna get surprised as usual.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 22, 2011)

I would lol if Kei got transported to another place on the alien colony. So many possibilites to where he got transported off to. If he went back on earth where would he go and who got the transfer done. Couldn't be those guys hacking the gantz machine because they sent him there in the first place.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh shit, Oku. You devious son of a bitch.

Now that the Gantz balls are working again, that means that peopel are going to be healed again. And since Tae stayed with Kurono's alien friend, she'll probably be picked up by her. I doubt Oku will focus much on Tae from this point on.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 28, 2011)

Chapter 353 is out.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Nov 28, 2011)

Payback time bitches !


----------



## zan (Nov 28, 2011)

anyone beside me feels like they miss reading gantz rather then looking at pretty pics and seeing ahhhhhhh on every page.


----------



## Selva (Nov 28, 2011)

Short chapter was short  I'm getting tired of Kei bawling his eyeballs out every now and then, screaming TAE CHWAAAAAAAAN >.>


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 28, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Chapter 353 is out.




*Spoiler*: _353_ 



It was a bit hard to understand at the beginning, but looks like Kurono was brought to a giant mecha contest and he's fired up to win it.

Nishi looked dissapointed of not being transfered there too.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of giant robots and all, but let's see how things will develop. I suppose the blond alien will appear to fight against Kurono.

If they destroy it, will this be the end? Why didn't they use this before?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> I'm not really a fan of giant robots and all, but let's see how things will develop. I suppose the blond alien will appear to fight against Kurono.
> 
> If they destroy it, will this be the end? Why didn't they use this before?



Hard to say because the other gantzers are still fighting and nishi is still on the computer. I guess they had to stall time in order to get this done.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this. If this is suppose take out the ship. The giants are gonna want to escape. There is only one place they can go now.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

Well this chapter sucked.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 28, 2011)

TAEEE CHWWWAAANN!!


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 28, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> If they destroy it, will this be the end? Why didn't they use this before?



They didn't do this before because they didn't have the intelligence to. And I don't mean they're retarded, I mean they literally didn't have the intel. That's what the first mission to kidnap that enemy giant was for, remember?

Then after that the Gantz balls got all fucked and hacked, so that MAY have something to do with their inactivity. 

Of course, American Gantz hunters apparently already found a way to take down the ship quite a bit ago. One wonders why our Gantz controller people didn't ask them the instant Kurono and Nishi learned about it and then immediately send them off? Maybe it took a little while to prepare the mechas and that's when the balls got hacked?

Blah, whatever.

Oh, and is it just me or our these mechs bigger than the one Oka was in?


----------



## Roharu (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, c'mon... let's be honest. Those giant robots are their only hope. I knew something like this could happen, they are fighting a huge civilization of giants after all, they must meet them in equal terms....


----------



## Memos (Nov 28, 2011)

Fayrra said:


> Oh, and is it just me or our these mechs bigger than the one Oka was in?



Much, much bigger. The giant aliens are to these mechs as the humans were to Oka's Mech.


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 28, 2011)

It'd be great if one could tell what the Garfunkel was going on.


----------



## Brian (Nov 29, 2011)

poor nishi


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, the irony. A double irony as well. Giants being killed by even bigger mechs. And "the God in the machine" literally fighting against the aliens


----------



## Face (Nov 29, 2011)

I get the feeling that one of the Kurono's will die soon.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

How fucking tall are those mechs
And how did they manage to build those without anyone noticing


----------



## Frostman (Nov 29, 2011)

Dues Ex Machina


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2011)

Face said:


> I get the feeling that one of the Kurono's will die soon.



I know one thing though...


If my homie Kaiji Yoshikawa dies imma be pissed off


----------



## sdakira (Dec 20, 2011)

when will 354 comes out? i thought it says dec 12 or smthing


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 20, 2011)

ma it is annoying when biweekly or monthly mangas take break. break from what? 20 page manga? stupid.
i hope there's no break.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 20, 2011)

As long as Daizaemon and Nishi are alive and well I couldn't really give a shit what happens.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2011)

Memos said:


> Much, much bigger. The giant aliens are to these mechs as the humans were to Oka's Mech.



Not even close, those mechs are hundreds of times bigger than the giants considering they're towering the buildings they live in.


----------



## Fayrra (Dec 20, 2011)

sdakira said:


> when will 354 comes out? i thought it says dec 12 or smthing



It says the 12th but I think it has been delayed or something until the 22nd. Some dude on mangahelpers in the Gantz section said it and they usually have people translating japanese and stuff over there so they can translate all the news. But I haven't made any effort to "confirm" it myself since I'm a lazy-face.


----------



## zan (Dec 22, 2011)

well it 22 so where is ikt


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2011)

great news, a least we gonna have our gantz love.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if the vampires will ever show up again....


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2011)

English scan: couldn't react to the speed of Chrysalis Aizen


----------



## hehey (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww Man, Kei 2 is a dead man doing this stupid shit... i liked Kei 2 better than the other Kei too but now hes probably going to die for being stupid... then Reika is going to get all emo again... this sucks.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont think he will die. In fact, in my opininion Kei1 is the one who will die saving humanity. I suppose that Kei2 will find Tae in a few chapters.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess this Kurono is feeling kind of underwhelming here. His teammates (mostly Mary, Kaze and the guy with two swords) are the ones who have been doing most of the work.
He's trying to prove to himself that he's something aswell. I hope he still makes it through so we could get a decent sex scene with him and Reika  Doesn't seem likely though...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2011)

Goodbye, Gantz version of dat clone.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 23, 2011)

i lol'd knowing he's going to die. the cg's are annoying to look at.

i wonder if reika's going to fuck that guy now.


----------



## 8 (Dec 23, 2011)

if this kei dies before the other one i rage quit this manga.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2011)

Not a bad chapter.

Looking forward to the color spread for the next chap.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 23, 2011)

Now that everyone is gone Kurono can finally stretch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2011)

God, that CGI monster looks like shit.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this news tidbit: 

Looks like Oku is planning to end Gantz within the next year, I wonder who will be left alive at the end, and I'm just hoping we will get some sort of conclusive ending to the series.


----------



## Hariti (Dec 27, 2011)

Ewing4686 said:


> Just thought I'd post this news tidbit:
> 
> Looks like Oku is planning to end Gantz within the next year, I wonder who will be left alive at the end, and I'm just hoping we will get some sort of conclusive ending to the series.



It was about damn time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2011)

Hariti said:


> It was about damn time.



I agree.

Was a great journey (at least till we got half-way through...) but it needs to end!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the massive use of CGI shows that Oku is kinda tired, not sure about it, he always used CGI, but nowadays the monsters are simply too fugly. 

I think he's a mangaka that would benefit from a writer, and he should be given more time, like a month or so...


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally I'm crushed that it's ending. Gantz is my favorite manga of all time nearly tied with berserk.

Sad day this is really. I knew it was coming though but still.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2011)

Ewing4686 said:


> Just thought I'd post this news tidbit:
> 
> Looks like Oku is planning to end Gantz within the next year, I wonder who will be left alive at the end, and *I'm just hoping we will get some sort of conclusive ending to the series.*



Don't count on it.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 27, 2011)

If he really does end Gantz he should focus on the movies. Make 3-4 more Gantz movies cause I gotta see that Dinosaur Arc come true


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 27, 2011)

This is surprising, though i guess it has been running for a long time now.
It's just that not much can happen in less than a year. The real Kurono is participating in the final battle against the giants where that ominous enemy commander (the brother of one of the first giants Kurono killed) will surely take part aswell, but then there are the Gantz corporate masterminds too, right?
Or is this going to be a manga where every "good guy" character just dies in the end?  Unless that happens, i'm afraid the chances of an actually conclusive ending are slim  Hope Oku can make it so that it doesn't feel too rushed.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 27, 2011)

If hes going to end it in 2012 hopefully he explains that whole Sebastian ordeal by that time.


----------



## hehey (Dec 28, 2011)

2012? at his bi-weekly rate?, whats that, thata like what? 25 chapters?... lol hes going to rush this shit most definitely and just kill of bitches left and right.... looks like Kei 2 is fucked in his fight vs that alien, he should have gotten away with the others while he had the chance.


----------



## shadownin (Dec 28, 2011)

ya but Kei's white knight complex makes it so that he has to protect people even if it gets him killed


----------



## Fayrra (Dec 28, 2011)

hehey said:


> 2012? at his bi-weekly rate?, whats that, thata like what? 25 chapters?... lol hes going to rush this shit most definitely and just kill of bitches left and right.... looks like Kei 2 is fucked in his fight vs that alien, he should have gotten away with the others while he had the chance.


 But Oku did say he does try to avoid Cliches or whatever. Now, killing everyone off in a manga is by no means a cliche in comparison to well, NOT killing everyone off. However, "the person who stays behind to fight off the monster while everyone goes on ahead, dies" is kind of one. So, I think maybe Kei might survive his fight. Maybe he'll go on to find Reika's dead body, solemnly close her eyes, whip out his giant cock and blast the aliens and the entire Earth with his semen-of-JUSTICE in a glorious 2-spread or whatever it's called. And in the last page, it'll be all black, with one lone white speech bubble, reading: "What a world!"

And a lone white box with Fin at the bottom.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Better to end it before it really goes down hill. I mean it has had bad patches before but nothing serious and whose socks weren't blown off by the alien invasion?

Great note to go out on


----------



## Frostman (Dec 28, 2011)

shadownin said:


> ya but Kei's white knight complex makes it so that he has to protect people even if it gets him killed



Hold on Kei is not the one with a white night complex. Thats Katou. Kei's urge to protect comes from him trying to be more like Katou in the earlier missions, and the fact that he is the designated leader. But right now he is doing all this because he feels like he lacks a purpose. He is trying to show up Kei 1 who is out looking for Tae. So in a way he is returning to the old Kei who liked to showbout. At least thats what i think will happen.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 28, 2011)

Gantz #355 spoiler From MH forums(no pics yet):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurono shoots the monster again, this time the shotguns work and the monster is hurt, it falls down. He keeps shooting but then the monster raises his hand towards Kurono, the shotguns start to change and blow up. Suddenly, dozens of monsters that look like jellyfishes start flying all over the place. Kurono covers his face with his hand, there is something bothering him, then he starts to levitate.

Hy?ma is running along Reika, but she wants to return and asks Hy?ma if she can take his Z Gun, he says he needs his Z Gun in case another monster appears. Hy?ma tries to stop her saying Kurono wanted to risk his life in order to save everybody, that he is not her posession, he is a person. She reacts badly and wants Hy?ma to let her go...she says Kei Chan is going to die and she wants to die with Kei Chan....at the end, surprised, he let's her go.

The monster is making Kurono levitate, he can't move. His clothes (not the suit) are shred to pieces and he screams in pain.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



               .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow...Oku is really seriously about ending Gantz this year. This will be like killing two birds with one stone


----------



## Hariti (Dec 29, 2011)

English scans are out
Chapter 353


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 29, 2011)

oh no reika's going to die

now that i know it's ending soon it's not that big of a deal. 

this final arc wasn't as good as the previous ones, but still better than a lot of manga arcs that are going on now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't help but feel Oku could rush things if he wants to end it in 2012.


*Spoiler*: _355_ 



Well either Reika manages to momentarily save him or both of them kick the bucket in the next chatpers.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 29, 2011)

Reika's fate was sealed when she created the Kei clone so I really wouldn't be surprise if Oku decides to off her and the Kei clone in the next chapter


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 29, 2011)

The chapter #355 is out: Link removed


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 29, 2011)

hopefully oku will do another manga with a girl like reika. her design, but not personality.

i wonder if he's done with manga in general.

i'd lol if he creates a moe series after this.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

Original Kei would never get owned like that


----------



## hehey (Dec 29, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i wonder if he's done with manga in general.


the way the manga has been selling lately thanks to the movie hes probably thinking of retirement.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 29, 2011)

Reika boobs.


----------



## EJ (Dec 29, 2011)

This is probably where they are going to die.

I wonder where the vamps are...

What I don't like about Gantz at this point is how nothing makes fucking sense.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2011)

I bet they will be dying together. 

Reika: "I love you kei"
Kei: "Tae Chan" while sobbing ofcourse.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 30, 2011)

Copy Kei is such a fodder


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

lol. that monster will be owning him when Reika arrives. Poor clone.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 30, 2011)

Flow said:


> This is probably where they are going to die.
> 
> *I wonder where the vamps are...*
> 
> What I don't like about Gantz at this point is how nothing makes fucking sense.



Don't we all.. Plot threw them aside so violently.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 30, 2011)

Seriously don't know wtf is going on in this anymore  seems like it's taken a bit of a weird turn ever since they got into that ship.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

the plot is moving in circles... and we don't have katana wielding awesome vampires anymore... 

only Nishi can save this manga now :/ that little piece of shit, he's better be doing something awesome soon enough.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope he does hentai after finishing Gantz 

And hell, get it over with this arc already :/ (and the manga xD)


----------



## EJ (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm starting to think he rushed everything at this point.

Like, I liked the beginning concept in which the world really couldn't comprehend what was going on, or had no knowledge of the aliens or Gantz. Now these giants come, and fuck everything up in the world...

It's depressing because usually it will show humans getting their ass kicked, and not working together, or making stupid decisions. 

I guess it makes it more rewarding when they kill one of the main monsters who caused that much pain.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

I also would like if he developed more about the Gantz balls factory. There's all sort of info he should confirm and lot's of loose ties, like the vamps and whatnot.


----------



## EJ (Dec 30, 2011)

Except he's probably not. There is still stuff since like...

Chapter 2 that hasn't been explained. I'm pretty sure he forgot about a good deal about what has had happened and left us to question.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I hope we get like some oneshots to explain everything

Like BLAME! So many One Shots and other Mangas from the author explained some more in the end.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 30, 2011)

I prefer Kurono2 to Kurono1. To me the last chapter was not only cliche but out of character. I mean when does Kurono ever just sit there standing in awe anymore?


----------



## Brian (Dec 31, 2011)

poor reika /foreveralone


----------



## zan (Dec 31, 2011)

waited amonth for that  i feel cheated.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2011)

lol chapter was hilarious, 

Kei: I   want to prove myself 
*takes gun*
kei: well..shit 

and reika being emotional with her boobs flapping left and right, what person would take her seriously? she's the least respectable character i ever read about in a manga. she has dumb bimbo written all over her.

she or kei will probably die this battle, hell if this was the gantz we read back in the day they would both die.


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2011)

The only dumb selfish thing she ever did was make another Kei.

Plenty of people have done more stupid things in this manga, no reason to make a big deal out of this lol


----------



## Frostman (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't see why she gets so much hate. She did one of the most selfless things in the manga when she revive Tae so Kei could go free. Reika loves the guy. She has the same sort of obsession for him as he has for Tae. Its not like she ever held the team behind.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't exactly hate her either. I hope she survives this, though it seems unlikely


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2011)

Frostman said:


> I don't see why she gets so much hate. She did one of the most selfless things in the manga when she revive Tae so Kei could go free. Reika loves the guy. She has the same sort of obsession for him as he has for Tae. Its not like she ever held the team behind.



People usually hate females in manga/anime who have a connection with the main character for some odd reason.

I'm glad I didn't join a forum, or get too much involved with discussion with people who critisize characters too much in Gantz. Sooo much negativty nowadays


----------



## Face (Dec 31, 2011)

I like both Tae and Reika. Both of them should survive. Although I'm pretty sure one of the Kei's will die.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 31, 2011)

I think either they going to die together happily or survive somehow


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol chapter was hilarious,
> 
> Kei: I   want to prove myself
> *takes gun*
> ...


If this were Gantz back in the day Reika would die from alien rape.


----------



## EJ (Jan 1, 2012)

There was never alien rape in the old Gantz.

Or no one died from it if there was.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2012)

Frostman said:


> I don't see why she gets so much hate. She did one of the most selfless things in the manga when she revive Tae so Kei could go free. Reika loves the guy. She has the same sort of obsession for him as he has for Tae. Its not like she ever held the team behind.



Exactly, she even tried to revive the old guy first and only cloned Kei because that wish didn't work.


----------



## solid-soul (Jan 1, 2012)

not good at remembering japs names, but hope mary and raider survive.

(i want all of them to survive, especially mashima ryuuji.)

It still confuse me that the earth just got invaded, killing almost everything then 2min later, the people act like nothing happen?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> There was never alien rape in the old Gantz.
> 
> Or no one died from it if there was.



Those Oni Alien tentacle-y underlings did want to rape Reika though.


----------



## zan (Jan 1, 2012)

aliens  never raped  humans but a human raped an alien


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> The only dumb selfish thing she ever did was make another Kei.
> 
> Plenty of people have done more stupid things in this manga, no reason to make a big deal out of this lol



Like you wouldn't clone a chick you really loved.


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 1, 2012)

Not directed at me but: Only with her permission, I would. 

To be honest, I'd want make a clone of myself first. With the way my personality is: We'd be fucking bros. And unlike with the cloning of your love, which may end up going bad since romantic relationships are a shit-ton of unpredictable (or any relationship where it is another person), I'd be pretty certain that my clone would be happy as fuck. Since that's just the way my personality is.


----------



## EJ (Jan 1, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Like you wouldn't clone a chick you really loved.



I'd probably make a clone of myself given the circumstances in Gantz. I'd accept I would probably get killed and would make another clone to revive me once I get killed. So it's a "Hey man, I got your back, you got mine" sort of deal..

I don't know if I would clone a woman I loved at one point. It would be strange and waste at that point. If someone didn't love me back I adopt the whole " well, fuck you" personality towards that person.


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like Reika (and/or Kei 2) will kick the bucket in the next chap. Can't say I feel sorry for her any more. She's been getting on my nerves lately.


helpmenow316 said:


> aliens  never raped  humans but a human raped an alien


The sex addict dude  I can't even remember his name or whether he died or not. I just want him to show up again if he's still alive.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 2, 2012)

He's dead


It was in the mall when the demons were running wild. The guy turned into a girl and tricked him .


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 2, 2012)

^ your confused he was asking about Kuwabara the Osakan Alien rapist. You're thinking of Inaba who was raped by a morphing Oni Alien.

Kuwabara wished for freedom in Gantz Osaka special chapters and Inaba died in the Italy mission.


----------



## Somnus (Jan 3, 2012)

Cmon, Oku cannot spare Tae and Kurono 1 through all that bull***t and then kill Reika and Kurono 2 just like that can he ? 

I always felt that Kurono 2 should be the one to survive because he was the one that remained faithful to the Kurono in phase 1 that kicked ass without problem. But I get the feeling Oku is trying to teach us that "teh power of love" makes Kurono 1 stronger, after all he gave up after his gun failed, something Kurono 1 would get over with "I have to go back to TAAAAEEE-CHAAAAAN".

Maybe he survives, but if he does he'll end up pursuing Tae like #1 does.

Reika on the other hand...I'm pretty sure she'll die. Too many chapters have gone by without important characters dying (I don't consider these new gantzers important), and after this chapter she just got death flagged. 

I hope I'm wrong though....maybe Reika will go Yuno-Yandere-Mode


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are Gantz 356's spoilers: Ch.128 


*Spoiler*: _356_ 



Looks like both Reika & Kurono2 are still alive for now.


----------



## hehey (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like Reika's definitely gonna die..... i knew it would happen... but i still hate it.... NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 28, 2012)

What with these Ugly CGI Aliens I miss the old cool looking Aliens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kei got his ass kicked again..3rd times the charm? lol or will Reika end up being a total badass


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2012)

man, he still loves tae-chan....
the computer drawn pictures are horrible as usual, also very confusing. sometimes i keep staring into the panel just to understand what the hell is going on. finally i found kurono's flying body in that messy picture.
anywho, looking forward to the next chapter and not expecting of too much development.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2012)

He really looked like Katou when he was concentrating on attacking that alien... and lol at him saying he wanted to see Tae one last time...don?t think it?s true. Or is it? Maybe only Reika will die...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2012)

I think he just said that to hurt her feelings or shoo her away lol.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 29, 2012)

Kind of rooting for the Alien.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm on the alien's side as well...


----------



## Higawa (Jan 29, 2012)

I cant even see KAI on some pics looks like somebody else xD


----------



## Wicked (Jan 29, 2012)

Tired of the filler chapters. No way he can't finish this manga in 200 chapters.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2012)

He wanted to finish it this year, so he?ll manage it somehow!...I sure hope he does!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's hope he can finish the whole thing without ruining. Gantz was always full of nonsense and crazyness, but I always expected something deeper. I like it anyway. 

So, someone made a thread recommending a manga named As God of Death Dectates. 

It's not like Gantz, but it gives me a gantz vibe. 

Chapter 343!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2012)

Seriously, what is the point of this arc? We've been seeing like no progression at all. Just back and forth of them fighting these aliens. God damn, can we just get on with something significant happening?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't really get how these monsters are under the control of the giant aliens... the monsters are stronger than the giants themselves.

Anyway, hope Reika lives. You guys are dicks


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 31, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Let's hope he can finish the whole thing without ruining. Gantz was always full of nonsense and crazyness, but I always expected something deeper. I like it anyway.
> 
> So, someone made a thread recommending a manga named As God of Death Dectates.
> 
> ...



Just read all the chapters for that, pretty decent!


----------



## Nic (Jan 31, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Let's hope he can finish the whole thing without ruining. Gantz was always full of nonsense and crazyness, but I always expected something deeper. I like it anyway.
> 
> So, someone made a thread recommending a manga named As God of Death Dectates.
> 
> ...



wth, one of the Bakuman scenarios for a manga had this exact theme. lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well at least we finally get to see her tits


----------



## Selva (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Finally! Good riddance. I hope the plot moves now.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So now when shes dead hes realizing that he hot a superawesome pair of boobs to play with?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ha poor reika






Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Let's hope he can finish the whole thing without ruining. Gantz was always full of nonsense and crazyness, but I always expected something deeper. I like it anyway.
> 
> So, someone made a thread recommending a manga named As God of Death Dectates.
> 
> ...



finished it myself, good read


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The highlight of this chapter was big boobs


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

L O L


*Spoiler*: __ 



another lame chapter, what's with this pacing? At least we got some fanservice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2012)

Her tits are wonky.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not shocked at this closure but I do have a thing that bothers me about this....

HOW COME TAE IS STILL ALIVE !?

Then again why the hell is Kurono 2 crying about and saying he was in love with Reika, that he regrets saying horrible stuff to her , that he's thankful she created him and that he was very happy with her (From the spanish translation) ? 

I thought Tae was the one supposed to be Kurono's "epic love interest" but now we have Kurono 2 going Cherry-mode.

But yeah the reanimation panels had me laugh my ass off. It's kinda hard to see Kurono "hugging" Reika's chest, giving her CPR and having her boobs bouncing around and at the same time trying to maintain the sad atmosphere.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I...almost can't believe it....  Reika's really dead.  She's gone.  My friend thought that she was gonna make it, but I said the odds were really against her.  Hell, I had both Reika and Kurono2 getting killed by that CGI monster.  But I'm still surprised. I guess a part of me really wanted her to live

I'm actually kinda mad that Tae lived through all that bullshit on ridiculously dumb luck, but Reika dies because she's awesome? That's not fair!!!

EDIT: How many points would that monster have been worth?  It had to be a 100 pointer.  I wouldn't put it on Nuri's level though...


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2012)

Tae and Kurono ftw 

For the sheer fact it fucks up so many tropes.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2012)

People still getting upset over people dying in Gantz?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2012)

Reika was halting the plot from moving forward?


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 9, 2012)

The important thing here is that since Kurono 2 survived, he will definitely be important for the plot. I had always thought that Kei1 would die and K2 be the survivor and now it seems my prediction is getting stronger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2012)

Funny how tae can walk around a hostile alien planet completely naked and survive. while experienced soldiers get swatted like flies


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Reika was halting the plot from moving forward?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, but the CGI monster that no one cares about did. With it dead we can move to more important/better things. 

I stopped caring for deaths in Gantz a long time ago, so Reika dying is just a means to an end.


----------



## Baks (Feb 10, 2012)

Chapter 357 is out

|[ Chapter 18 ]|


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 10, 2012)

poor Reika 

i liked this chapter, a whole chapter had to be dedicated to her death. 

she could still be alive, there's no way kurono could have heard her heart under those giant things anyway. 

also, finally we get to see her tits, even though we have seen them in the chapter cover pages, and there was that alien guy that pretended to be her.

i thought kurono was sucking her tits there for a second, but he was giving her mouth to mouth.

what if he gets a chance to revive someone later, and then he revives another tae-chan instead of her.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Such a loser. Saved by a hot girl and as if it wasn't bad enough the guy gets owned and his rescuer dies, and before that he ditchs her, such ingratitude. 

Then the bitch regrets and cries his ass out? 

Both Kuronos are patetic and should be killed. 

Cherry, Daizaemon Kaze, Takeshi and Nishi should be the focus. Just put some hot random chick gantzers for fan service and that's it.

BTW: That was an awesome death. Look at that gantz katana stuck at the ugly CGI monster.

It was badass, even if she died. No denying.

Also... Kurono saying those words knowing she was death, such a selfish good for nothing piece of shit. Just so he won't feel so bad about it. Gotta hate this guy lately (both of them). Awesome guys like Cherry's teacher and Izumi are death and both Kurono's are alive. 

meh...


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Such a loser. Saved by a hot girl and as if it wasn't bad enough the guy gets owned and his rescuer dies, and before that he ditchs her, such ingratitude.
> 
> Then the bitch regrets and cries his ass out?
> 
> ...



Come on, you know he said that just to get her moving... blablabla...

So, this chapter was...a whine-fest. And we got to see her boobs. While she was dead. You necrophiles xD

Next chapter comes on 23 Feb... Oku doesn?t seem to be too much of in a hurry to finish this ^^


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 10, 2012)

I hated Reika. She could have brought back a bevy of useful characters(IZUMI!). But she makes a Kurono clone.

Good riddance. I hope she is not revived.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2012)

I think there will be something with Katou in the next few chapters. He has been left out of the focus for quite a while, yet he was such a huge character since the beginning.



Indignant Guile said:


> I hated Reika. She could have brought back a bevy of useful characters(IZUMI!). But she makes a Kurono clone.
> 
> Good riddance. I hope she is not revived.



What? Izumi was a powerful gantzer, sure. But he was by no means a team player. That's a pretty bad reason to hate someone.
And Gantz malfunctioned, that's the reason a clone of Kurono was made in the first place. It seems your hatred of her is really unjustified


----------



## Nao (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you think Tae saw Kurono's goodbye to Reika on these giant-alien-TV-screens in the invasionship? Or is there only the other fight broadcasted?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 10, 2012)

They could of at least showed the fight between Reika and the Mutated Alien . Gantz has been falling off recently. I hope Perfect Answer isn't disappointing like the last few chapters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2012)

maybe kei 2 isn't as strong as kei 1 because he doesn't have a reason for living, maybe bringing back reika is the motivation he needs to be badass.

this manga needs more eye candy now, but since we're reaching the end i guess no more new characters will be introduced, anyway next person to die will be muscle rider.


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2012)

Wasn't even proper CPR, could have sworn he was playing with her nipples there


----------



## lucid1 (Feb 10, 2012)

both of those hopeless streaks of shit should've been killed off by page 7. I want more fucking death Oda. More destruction. And blood and heroin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2012)

About time, those were some nice tits.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 10, 2012)

Gantz:Tits or GTFO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2012)

no Tits _ and_ GTFO


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2012)

R.I.P. Reika










​
You know that in some way this song played during this chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh well. As much as a thoughtless, selfish bitch she was, i can't help but feel sorry for her now that we're here.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

I admit it was pretty hilarious watching Kei2 trying to revive Reika with those big ass tits bouncing all over the place. 

I was trying to be sad but I just couldn't. 

That killshot of the monster and the sword was pretty cool but now we can just move on from all this bullsheeeeeet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, that was the most fucking pointless chapter... an entire chapter that is dedicated to kurono clone crying like a bitch because he was an asshole.

Big woop.

NEXT.


----------



## Blood Raven (Feb 17, 2012)

NOOOOOO! REIKAAAAAA!  That was a very emotional and sad chapter, even though not much happened. Each time I turned the page I was hoping that Reika would open her eyes and reveal she is still alive. Makes you wonder what went on in her mind as she fought to the death. The man she loved, the only reason she fought and stayed alive for, said he wished he could be with another woman. You could say Reika died because she lost the will to live. She died with a broken heart, and that's a horrible death. 

I always thought she and Kurono were cute together, even though she did seem a little selfish at times, and her Kurono was just a duplicate. Another reason to like her was because she was hot, and had the manga's greatest tits! 

I freaking hate Tae. All she does is cry and run around naked. I want payback for what the giant aliens have done! >_<


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, now that's better Oku. Didn't even need almost any writing at all. The CGI monsters are better as well. It seems like a good chapter. Art looks bad ass


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2012)

awesome, at least some developments.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 24, 2012)

English scan is out


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2012)

I?m so happy for Katou!! Gosh, I really should re-read the Buddha arc. That was most awesome!!


----------



## Higawa (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the Gantz/XAOS advert at the end about?


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 24, 2012)

@Higawa- Looks like a card game to me. Although, I'm kinda annoyed that _any_ version of Kishimoto would be more valuable than _any_ version of Reika 

EDIT- That reminds me, wasn't Katou going out with Kishimoto (the real one)?  What happened there?


----------



## Higawa (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks well the Kai with sword looked pretty badass!

Well Katou is quite the player he just settled to that other girl now 

I can see it already how Kai destroyes Tae in the end....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> @Higawa- Looks like a card game to me. Although, I'm kinda annoyed that _any_ version of Kishimoto would be more valuable than _any_ version of Reika
> 
> EDIT- That reminds me, wasn't Katou going out with Kishimoto (the real one)?  What happened there?



I don't think they ever went out. Katou just probably saw her once on the street.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2012)

Well the manga has started to pick up.


Is Perfect Answer better than the first movie?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 24, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> @Higawa- Looks like a card game to me. Although, I'm kinda annoyed that _any_ version of Kishimoto would be more valuable than _any_ version of Reika
> 
> EDIT- That reminds me, wasn't Katou going out with Kishimoto (the real one)?  What happened there?


Even though this manga degraded from what it once was, Kishimoto will forever remain a terrible Gantz female member compared to Reika.

Reika started actively hunting aliens in her second mission with little help. Became a valued member in the oni mission, and was one of five who dealt major damage to Nurarihyon causing its defeat. Not only that, but she kept composed when the statue aliens ripped gantz suits easily in CQC and proceeded sniping them. It took Kishimoto until the buddha mission to actually start hunting Aliens and even then, she *ran* about until she was forced to participate. 

Hell, the chick Kei banged in the Buddha mission was the 2nd best Gantz female member to be honest, the number 1 going to Mary.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 24, 2012)

Lara croft should come back then Kai has 3 bitches!

Well I still cant see a proper end to that all I want more answer especially as german I wanne know more about the germany background.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 24, 2012)

Giant Robots vs Giant robots


----------



## Wicked (Feb 24, 2012)

Gantz has been neglecting the Gantz Motorcycle 

We need more of that.


----------



## Brian (Feb 25, 2012)

*Hopes this is the last wave of enemies* who am I kidding 



Higawa said:


> Well I still cant see a proper end to that all I want more answer especially as german I wanne know more about the germany background.



I'm starting to fear that Oku might not even address this, fucking Sebastian


----------



## Wicked (Feb 26, 2012)

I watched Gantz Perfect Answer yesterday (Didn't complete It) and the movie needs a Hollywood Budget. It was painful to watch it compared to the manga. The train scene was cool.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Even though this manga degraded from what it once was, Kishimoto will forever remain a terrible Gantz female member compared to Reika.
> 
> Reika started actively hunting aliens in her second mission with little help. Became a valued member in the oni mission, and was one of five who dealt major damage to Nurarihyon causing its defeat. Not only that, but she kept composed when the statue aliens ripped gantz suits easily in CQC and proceeded sniping them. It took Kishimoto until the buddha mission to actually start hunting Aliens and even then, she *ran* about until she was forced to participate.



You cannot really rip Kishimoto that much.  Kei and crew were very experienced with the Gantz game when Reika arrived.  Kishimoto was really there when nobody knew what the heck was going on in the Gantz game.  I think she played a strong part in symbolizing Kei's's maturity, going after her for looks but finding "true love" with Tae-chan.



> Hell, the chick Kei banged in the Buddha mission was the 2nd best Gantz female member to be honest, the number 1 going to Mary.



Now, I agree with the buddha girl.  Her death was really sad for me.   I look at it as when we were younger, or as the age we are now, when we encounter a girl who is really interested in us but it is hard to accept such a good looking and good girl would be interested in us, savages (low self esteem time), and move from there.  It was a real shame that Kei did not resurrect her instead of Kishimoto.




With reading the last two chapters a few days ago, it really sealed my passion with this manga.  The current big alien arc is still not that great for myself but the last couple chapters have been enough.  I think it's great that it makes me think, even if it's not meant to.   

It mad me think about Reika's death sparked growth of Kei as a character.  In the beginning, you have horny Kei stealing a Reika-covered magazine/calender. Earlier parts of the manga have him basically idolizing her to a god status, before he meets Kishimoto.  Now you have him in this arc, basically 'matured' over her, ignoring her passion & love motions.  After all of this change, Reika's death sparks unimaginable sadness with Kei and not understanding that he could have been with Tae and Reika at the same time. 

It's a great twist of irony showing the concept with teenagers and young adults about fantasizing about those untouchable pretty/hot girls.  The guys think they are taken, whores or 'fake' and yet these people are literally just as lost in life as those who worship them as gods.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 7, 2012)

Sakurai needs to have some pages soon. He opens my eyes to the idea that he's differant unlike everyone else, he has psychic powers to fall back on. His suit breaks? Doesn't matter after what we have already seen him do. 

He comepletly surpassed Sakata, just by the fact he's alive after pushing himself to the limit against those nazi aliens and when he boarded the ship he seemed fine, while Kenzo hardly slowed down Nuri before Dying. He's special and still kicking ass, suit and all. Something Kurono2 couldn't say regarding his suit. I hope neither of them die though. But as the manga is right now as far as main characters go they're in the best and worst shape. 

Sakurai scenes! We need them!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say Sakurai is so much better than Sakata.
Sakata had those powers for such a long time and using them took its toll on his vital organs, which was probably the reason he didn't last so long against Nuri.

However seeing Sakurai using his powers so much he might not last very long either now...


----------



## Varg (Mar 8, 2012)

Chap's out

Some people will be happy after reading this chap


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 8, 2012)

Mech Battle are the best


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 8, 2012)

Is that Sakata? Did Nishi just revive some people? 

Cool stuff. But next chapter?s on March 22nd :/. This end phase will last a bit...


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2012)

Nishi finally joins the battle


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 8, 2012)

awesome chapter for 2 reasons: 1) nishi joins the battle, 2) cherry appears and kicks alien mecha ass. i wouldnt mind if his mentor is indeed revived, not just another of cherris illusion.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2012)

The fuck is even going on in this manga anymore? Feels like its all over the place with tons of new enemies popping up out of nowhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2012)

Nishi


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm catching up and I'm still on Phase 2, but I checked the latest chapter out anyway - for better or for worse.

Fucking mech battle. 

Nice to see Nishi is still around.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2012)

not bad of a chapter nishi is about to join the fights


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 8, 2012)

fuck yeah nishi!

i don't know if cherry's master is an illusion or if it's really him. if it's him that would be cool if other guys come back from the osaka team.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 8, 2012)

Nishi. 

Oku could have released a 3 page chapter of Nishi joining the battle and I honestly would have been satisfied by that alone.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 8, 2012)

spaZ said:


> The fuck is even going on in this manga anymore? Feels like its all over the place with tons of new enemies popping up out of nowhere.



I am a bit confused as well.  

Though I am more confused with all that is happening.  It's like, "Hey, aliens make peace with humans" then the team is destroying their home base.  Then add that weird shit they just killed, that Reika died too.  Plus, there was that special alien with the long blonde hair or something.  I thought he was going to be hyped up to be the main-boss figure but he disappeared.

I think I just might re-read the past few chapters, I am a bit lost on where this is going.


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2012)

Well the mech battle is much more better, the previous aliens were an eyesore, it's like the CG artist didn't give a darn


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2012)

Bout fucking time Nishi joins the battle


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2012)

Awww yeah Nishi 

How exactly did Sakurai destroy those 2 mechas? There are massive X-guns in his own mecha's hands?
And holy shit, Sakata, i missed him. He was an awesome character.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 11, 2012)

They better explain this well, either its a hallucination or psychics powers are even more unlimited.

I'm kindof scared of Nishi joining the fray, he might die, he's more a bait and run tactics than a full on assult guy.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 11, 2012)

They better explain this well, either its a hallucination or psychics powers are even more unlimited.

I'm kindof scared of Nishi joining the fray, he might die, he's more a bait and run tactics than a full on assult guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2012)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am a bit confused as well.
> 
> Though I am more confused with all that is happening.  It's like, "Hey, aliens make peace with humans" then the team is destroying their home base.  Then add that weird shit they just killed, that *Reika died* too.  Plus, there was that special alien with the long blonde hair or something.  I thought he was going to be hyped up to be the main-boss figure but he disappeared.
> 
> I think I just might re-read the past few chapters, I am a bit lost on where this is going.



Wait what? No point in me going back to the manga now. Just when i was about to ask if it was good again.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2012)

I need the new chap
Cherry is so powerful atm


----------



## Hariti (Mar 24, 2012)

New chapter


----------



## Higawa (Mar 24, 2012)

2 Weeks to go till next chap
thanks for that wow I want it to progress abit faster xD


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty good chapter. The art was good, makes you wonder what caused the destruction at the end, and where was Nishi?


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2012)

how the hell did his gf even die? He just woke up and saw her dead.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 24, 2012)

i don't know what happened at the end.



S.A.F said:


> Wait what? No point in me going back to the manga now. Just when i was about to ask if it was good again.




well, then i guess you won't get to see her amazing tits then


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> how the hell did his gf even die? He just woke up and saw her dead.



Well when the first mission where Cherry got his arm cut off, before that he was with her and the city was first getting attacked he was forced to leave her. When he returned she was already dead which makes sense since everyone who didnt have a Gantz Player with them most likely died or got captured.

The Ironic part about all this was he initially blamed the Tokyo businessmen for preventing him from saving Tonkotsu, he swore revenge! Yet hes their biggest most powerful weapon and tool in this war. From what we've just seen him do, like how he can teleport, phase through things and control the entire Gantz mech with his mind alone.



> i don't know what happened at the end.



Looks like a counter attack of some sort. There was a big flash and even Cherry didn't see it coming. Plus the final page says crushed by a lightning fast counter attack. Ch.19 Could be translators jumping the gun but I don't know what it could be. Could be anything, a giant giant mech, or a giant laser? Neither would surprise me.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 24, 2012)

Sakata's apparition was wrong.
I mean, if it wasn't for him teaching Sakurai that power, then he would have killed himself already.


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2012)

I still think this entire mission...I'm not even sure if this is a mission.

I don't think the giants should of been introduced so damn fast to Gantz. I really did like the concept of the world trying to figure out what was up with the "terrorist attacks" and whatever..

I'm willing to bet like a quarter to a half of Japan is dead, and this isn't keeping into consideration what the rest of the world is like. I would of liked to get a better understanding of Gantz before all of this happened. 

Such as, what was up with that one German guy who was making people died and seemed almost as if he was some deity or something?

What about that guys obese daughter who seems insane?

What happened to the vamps?

What happened to that cupid alien? Why did he give a depressed look before he was killed? The main character mentioned that, and stated "What's up with that look?" right before he did.

What happened to the girl that Gantz made an error on, and then there was two of them?

Who is controlling Gantz? Was he hand picked? Is he an alien?

A lot of this stuff should of been answered.....why would the author throw so many stuff at us at once and expect us to keep track of what has happened in the past, and why hasn't then stuff been answered?


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2012)

It seems like Gantz is pro human life, so why can't it just revive dead players?

Why was it using internet lingo like saying stuff like "u r d3ad"?

Something is disturbing.


----------



## Brian (Mar 24, 2012)

Cherry has completely lost it by now, I feel bad for him because of all the shit he went through in high school. I can understand his teacher dying, but I hope his girlfriend get's revived somehow.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2012)

seems cherry has gone crazy


----------



## Shisui (Mar 24, 2012)

ShaolinAce said:


> Looks like a counter attack of some sort.  There was a big flash and even Cherry didn't see it coming. Plus the  final page says crushed by a lightning fast counter attack. Chapter 70 pek  Could be translators jumping the gun but I don't know what it could be.  Could be anything, a giant giant mech, or a giant laser? Neither would  surprise me.



I do the mangatopia trans. The tagline is just a big stack of kanji that reads "Godspeed Thunder Counteroffensive Smash." So make of that what you will (it actually sounds pretty awesome that way ).

Oh and I usually don't bother with the SFX, but it's making a huge "WHOOOOOOSH!" sound like something flying at them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy shit, Cherry is getting all kinds of Neo now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2012)

Wasn?t that the thing all Gantzers have in their head? What does that have to do with him seeing things?


----------



## Roharu (Mar 25, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Wasn?t that the thing all Gantzers have in their head? What does that have to do with him seeing things?



Nothing, he just didn't want to keep being controlled by that thing, so he took it out of his head. He is going crazy, either because of his excess use of power, or because the recent and traumatic events in his life, maybe both.

By the way, his ability to kill everyone around instantaneously has any limit? because the range is pretty high and no one oppose any resistance whatsoever.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 26, 2012)

wow Cherry becomes Tetsuo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Wasn?t that the thing all Gantzers have in their head? What does that have to do with him seeing things?



That his psychic abilities are getting ludicrously powerful now. To the point of manipulating matter without actually damaging it (Phasing through the pilot's cockpit, removing the Gantz bomb from his brain) and actually perceiving (Or creating realistic images of) dead people.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That his psychic abilities are getting ludicrously powerful now. To the point of manipulating matter without actually damaging it (Phasing through the pilot's cockpit, removing the Gantz bomb from his brain) and actually perceiving (Or creating realistic images of) dead people.



And are we sure that?s what?s causing it? Sorry, I?m reading the manga, but I?m not really paying attention...?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2012)

The Final mission is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cherry


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 27, 2012)

cherry is awesome


----------



## Higawa (Apr 12, 2012)

It said next chapter April 5th  Nobody heard anything yet?


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 12, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

